# Flinty's Moving the mountain journal



## flinty90

Well guys after too many folks moaning at me , Mainly gym rat , and milky lol..

I figured i would get my journal started on here for my lead up to christmas...

*Goals*

My main goal is to lean up leading up to christmas shedding some fat and uncovering a bit of this muscle i have been trying to pack on.

i will get some daily nutrition lists up here too, I am a big follower of th high protein moderate fats and low carbs approach, this is something i can maintain without feeling like i am starving or missing out on anything, and still making me lean and energetic enough to get through the day and any gym sessions..

i will log all my training routines as and when i do them..

*Current stats*

well im 36 years old

im 5 ft 10 inches tall

current weight is 244 pounds on the dot....

*A little bit about me *

although im not fussed about losing scale weight( i believe its a poor teller) i want to lose fat and become a leaner version of myself.. if i stay the same weight i dont mind as long as i look leaner..

I have been training for most of my adult life, however 4 years ago i suffered from bad anxiety and panic attacks. this got so bad at one stage i wouldnt leave the house for 6 months.

Anyway i have got over a lot of the anxiety and panic , i do dtill have my moments , as im sure you are all aware i am very anxious when it comes to taking any steroids or things that could affect me in any way..

I dont drink caffiene as that was one of the triggers of my anxiety, so no stimulants (EVER) not had them for over 2 years now...

I have been back and seriously training all in all about 14 months, getting my diet and things together and training routines...

at my worst i used to be well over 300 pounds in weight, depressed and miserably lost in it all..

in the last 24 months i have lost a lot of weight over 60 pounds and im feeling lots more positive and ready for the next step...

so there it is me and my new journey...

just a couple of pictures of me from a couple of years ago to a couple of months ago. (i have posted before but will post them here aswell...

 Me weighing nearly 22 stone

 Me hovering around 16.7 stone.

I will keep this journal as up to date as i can . i hope you will sub to it and follow my journey at least up till christmas and then we will see what new goals i will have planned for 2012...

Anyone who wants to ask anything they can do. i will take criticism or motivation or any advice given.... im open to it all

As you know i will also help anyone out that i think is genuine and if i can do ..

Thanks

Flinty :rockon:


----------



## Rick89

good luck with this fella, hope you achieve all your goals


----------



## Guest

subbed m8, will enjoy reading


----------



## TrainingwithMS

In and subbed Flinty look forward to watching you crush your goals and will no doubt be stealing some recipes. I currently can manage chicken with sweet potato or chilli :lol:

Best of luck chief!!


----------



## a.notherguy

bit of inspriation for ya mate and a song from your yoof lol.


----------



## C.Hill

60lb is amazing mate well done.

Will be following this, good luck!

Not being gay but You throwing in shirtless pics for progress pics?


----------



## DiggyV

I'm in mate - good luck. great work so far as well, very noticeable, but then a 60lb loss should be shouldn't it! :lol:

I'll be watching and dishing out the same shit, sorry inspiration, you love dishing out to others! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> 60lb is amazing mate well done.
> 
> Will be following this, good luck!
> 
> Not being too gay but You throwing in shirtless pics for w4nk material?


Fixed

Seriously though, subbed mate- be on board to mock your misfortune as you indeed have mocked mine :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Right

Cardio day today

I have decided in my training to split my training up , so i do my weights in the morning and go back to the gym in the evening to do the cardio.

I know a lot of people do cardio straight after weights session, however i was finding that after my weights just lately im absolutely spent, so thats why i have split the cardio away from it.

It also keeps me focused seeing as i could either sit on my a$$ watching tv or on here at night or go out again and do something lol...

im loving training at the minute and like i have said before its like nothing else in life exists...

So 45 minutes cardio on treadmill on cross country setting at 2.5 miles per hour.

this for me burns off 470 calories (treadmill measure so may be out slightly)...

I am aiming at the minute to keep my calorie intake at around 2100 per day.

todays macros will be

cals 2090

protein 239 grams

fat 80 grams

carbs 110 grams

the carbs today are highest as its cardio day, i wouldnt get through it without extra carbs ...

shoulder tomorrow morning ouch ..

im aching like mad after yesterdays back session , i was physically sick after it so i know i pushed myself hard

routine was this

pull ups 4 sets x 15 body weight ( these arent full pull ups) i have my feet in front on the bench so basically just pulling my torso and 4rse up not legs

v bar rows 4 sets x 15 reps up to 90 kg

bent over rows 4 sets x 15 reps up to 80 kg

straight arm lat pushdowns 4 ses x 15 reps from narrow grip to wide up to 30 kg

deadlifts 3 sets x 15 reps. up to 150 kg

job done....

was at work yesterday morning so that was my cardio, my job is very active and heavy work , hence the slightly light back routine and me bieng sick after it lol...


----------



## expletive

Good luck with this Flinty, Subbed


----------



## flinty90

oh forgot to add, i am currently running a cycle of Anavar, 80mg per day for about 8 weeks , will see how it goes, may add in some primo for last 4 weeks.

only on day 4 at the minute though so not noticed anything yet exept feeling a little more hungry ... and a bit warmer bodywise....


----------



## teflondon

Subbed and good luck with the goals. That is some weightloss so far. Well done


----------



## Glassback

Subbed - So I am going to be on this like a hawk and watching you, no slacking.


----------



## gym rat

woohoo happy days mate


----------



## need2bodybuild

Good Luck with this. Amazing progress so far!


----------



## flinty90

thanks guys, i will try to keep it all informative ....

dinner tonight is a beef joint with some veg... looking forward to some BEEF lol...


----------



## Fatstuff

A whole beef joint to yourself nice going that's how real men eat lol


----------



## gym rat

do you get hungry all the time mate? i noticw with eating moderate carbs and high protein im always ravenous


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> do you get hungry all the time mate? i noticw with eating moderate carbs and high protein im always ravenous


i think its just that i have picked up cardio mate... and obviously splitting cardio up im feeling hungry at different times of the day now, rather than just after 1 workout if you know what i mean..

thats the good thing about changing things bit by bit, you can pick up on the changes and see how your body reacts to the smallest differences...


----------



## Guest

Cracking work so far Flinty!

For some reason I always thought you was taller....as in 6'4" ! Weird how we perceive things.

Subbed to this and the other quality journals at the mo (davew, rob68 and Milky)

Enjoy the BEEF!


----------



## flinty90

Rob1184 said:


> Cracking work so far Flinty!
> 
> For some reason I always thought you was taller....as in 6'4" ! Weird how we perceive things.
> 
> Subbed to this and the other quality journals at the mo (davew, rob68 and Milky)
> 
> Enjoy the BEEF!


thanks matey..

i bloody wish i was 6 ft plus mate, i would look like a fvckin beast if i was over 6 ft lol

6 ft 2 and 240 pounds would suit me fine lol ..

glad your on board matey !!!


----------



## Mingster

Congrats on what you've achieved, mate, and all the best for your future progress. Can you put a spoiler alert up next time you discuss cardio as I now feel quite faint lol....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thanks matey..
> 
> i bloody wish i was 6 ft plus mate, i would look like a fvckin beast if i was over 6 ft lol
> 
> 6 ft 2 and 240 pounds would suit me fine lol ..
> 
> glad your on board matey !!!


You are a beast!


----------



## flinty90

Rob1184 said:


> You are a beast!


stop it your making me blush lol !!!


----------



## expletive

Get a room you 2


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Get a room you 2


hey he started it ll...


----------



## flinty90

and come to think of it this is my room lol


----------



## gym rat

Rob1184 said:


> Cracking work so far Flinty!
> 
> For some reason I always thought you was taller....as in 6'4" ! Weird how we perceive things.
> 
> Subbed to this and the other quality journals at the mo *(davew, rob68 and Milky)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Enjoy the BEEF!


aw cheers pal.lol


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> Get a room you 2


We did,

I'm still sore


----------



## Guest

gym rat said:


> aw cheers pal.lol


LOL! Soz buddy, just recent ones I could think of.

I will find yours and sub to it


----------



## gym rat

lol was playing with ya bud


----------



## flinty90

is it wrong that i have just eaten 400 grams of a beef joint, and my missus and kids had the remaining 3oo grams between them pmsl .. was awesome though proper bloody as well yumm


----------



## Guest

gym rat said:


> lol was playing with ya bud


That's what flinty said


----------



## and

Hi,

Just been reading through your posts, I too suffered from anxiety and depression plus episodes of mania. My symptoms like yours have prety much stopped now. I was wondering though, how you feel training has effected your mental health state (if it has)?


----------



## andy

just stumbled across this.

subbed.

like the photos. what a difference. respect


----------



## flinty90

and said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just been reading through your posts, I too suffered from anxiety and depression plus episodes of mania. My symptoms like yours have prety much stopped now. I was wondering though, how you feel training has effected your mental health state (if it has)?


at first mate (as i had health anxiety) anything that raised my heart rate i would get panicky about, even walking about mate, so obviously training or any fitness stopped for me..

it took me a year before i actually just felt i had had enough of sitting there getting down about everything. i thought to myself "i may aswell be dead anyway letting this run my life" at that i went back down to my hockey club on a saturday and played a game thinking if i die then so be it.. guess what i didnt !!!

from that day i convinced myself it wasnt going to stop me , so i played every week, i joined a gym and i started training and walking...

it was like i had taken my life back mate...

I will say to anyone with anxiety and panic disorders, get out and just take your life by the balls, and dont ever let it control you...

i havent really looked back sonce mate, and as you can see i am in the best shape i have been in since i was 18 years old..

Yeah im not perfect and i have a long way to go body wise , but i will not let it beat me, and i guarantee everyone that in 6 months i will look different again to what i am now, and then again 6 months after that...

THIS TRAIN AINT STOPPING FOR NO ONE !!!


----------



## flinty90

andyim said:


> just stumbled across this.
> 
> subbed.
> 
> like the photos. what a difference. respect


thanks for the kind words mate, glad your here for the ride !!!!


----------



## and

F*cking brilliant. I was almost exactly the same, apart from christmas day 2006 I tried to commit suicide, didn't suceed and when I woke up in hospital about 3 days later I though - F*ck this Sh*t - I'm turning this life round. I'm now in finer shape than I've ever been and 2/3's of the way through my nurse training. Weirdly it makes me feel dead happy to know I'm not the only one out here, but a bit sad knowing that you had to go through what I had to.

Keep it up mate, cos dyu know what if you train realy realy realy hard one day your body might become nearly as strong as your mental strengh.


----------



## flinty90

and said:


> F*cking brilliant. I was almost exactly the same, apart from christmas day 2006 I tried to commit suicide, didn't suceed and when I woke up in hospital about 3 days later I though - F*ck this Sh*t - I'm turning this life round. I'm now in finer shape than I've ever been and 2/3's of the way through my nurse training. Weirdly it makes me feel dead happy to know I'm not the only one out here, but a bit sad knowing that you had to go through what I had to.
> 
> Keep it up mate, cos dyu know what if you train realy realy realy hard one day your body might become nearly as strong as your mental strengh.


thanks mate and well done yourself for turning things around... have some reps pal, and i hope you stick around to watch and be involved with rest of my journey, "its going to be awesome lol"


----------



## nogger

Well done flinty for the weight loss so far,will be watching the second phase of your journey....Good luck with this.


----------



## flinty90

nogger said:


> Well done flinty for the weight loss so far,will be watching the second phase of your journey....Good luck with this.


thanks matey !!!


----------



## flinty90

so it seems a bit quiet on here tonight whats everyone else up too ???


----------



## Milky

Alright dicksplash....

Not before time....

as you were people...


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> so it seems a bit quiet on here tonight whats everyone else up too ???


Cooking tomorrow's food lol and eating.


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Alright dicksplash....
> 
> Not before time....
> 
> as you were people...


ive not heard dicksplash used for ages...lol

im starting that up here again


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Alright dicksplash....
> 
> Not before time....
> 
> as you were people...


Dicksplash....

Classic undo under used saying


----------



## Uriel

nice transformation............i want to wear your face like a cock ring xxxxx

i will be in here regularly - we have a ferw decent journaleers on the board now........better than all the boring fukers.

now and then we even post training and eating info


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> so it seems a bit quiet on here tonight whats everyone else up too ???


lying in bed and reading thru all the journals, never really browsed this sction until i started my own and yo def get a diff perspective on things, cant believe i hadnt looked in mingsters til now


----------



## GreedyBen

Well done on the weight loss and good luck with your current progress, :thumbup1: subbed!


----------



## Uriel

gym rat said:


> lying in bed and reading thru all the journals, never really browsed this sction until i started my own and yo def get a diff perspective on things, cant believe i hadnt looked in mingsters til now


I never used to look in many Journals but you are right, mingster/Joe 1961 are becoming my fave reads and now flinty.....there are a lot of really good people on UKM these days


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I never used to look in many Journals but you are right, mingster/Joe 1961 are becoming my fave reads and now flinty.....there are a lot of really good people on UKM these days


yes mate, i like the fact of journals just lately too, its like reading a good book, but a book that you have an input into and offer advice and help, also to take things to try for yourself from other people, just that little thing that you think "oh i will give that a go".

like your wheels progress mate , and milkys motivation to get back on it, and gym rats inspiring health journey,

some good reading, and a nice crack with people ... starting to enjoy my time here just lately !!!


----------



## gym rat

Uriel said:


> I never used to look in many Journals but you are right, mingster/Joe 1961 are becoming my fave reads and now flinty.....there are a lot of really good people on UKM these days


true true, i think its taken a step back from all the complicated stacks with peps and training routines people used to talk about and just down to hard graft and good eating. not digging the folks with the knowledge but the simple things do work... why complicate it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I never used to look in many Journals but you are right, mingster/Joe 1961 are becoming my fave reads and now flinty.....there are a lot of really good people on UKM these days


oh and not seen you in your journal today either Uri ??? what ya been up too


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> oh and not seen you in your journal today either Uri ??? what ya been up too


Last day of work and just got back to my gaff.....i like the crack in the journal too ATM but I don't just want to fill it with bland words for the sake of it to bump it.

I will go in it when i have a bit of decent craic, thoughts a training insight or somthing of interest happens in my life mate....

I plan a gym session tomorrow and i am going to stim for 2 weeks too lol

I like projects too so I may pick a bodypart to mould


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> Last day of work and just got back to my gaff.....i like the crack in the journal too ATM but I don't just want to fill it with bland words for the sake of it to bump it.
> 
> I will go in it when i have a bit of decent craic, thoughts a training insight or somthing of interest happens in my life mate....
> 
> I plan a gym session tomorrow and i am going to stim for 2 weeks too lol
> 
> I like projects too so I may pick a bodypart to mould


What about your face?


----------



## Uriel

fatstuff said:


> What about your face?


One should not mess with perfection xx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Last day of work and just got back to my gaff.....i like the crack in the journal too ATM but I don't just want to fill it with bland words for the sake of it to bump it.
> 
> I will go in it when i have a bit of decent craic, thoughts a training insight or somthing of interest happens in my life mate....
> 
> I plan a gym session tomorrow and i am going to stim for 2 weeks too lol
> 
> *I like projects too so I may pick a bodypart to mould*


when you look at a bodypart project , do you normally know how long it will take to get it how you want it ??? like your legs mate did you just think "im setting a side 8 weeksto get them sorted"

Seems to me a lot of this sport is about timing, getting yourself ready in a timeframe, wether it be a cut to blah blah weight, before (a date) or a bulk up to a weight.

and do you find that if you start a bodypart project the rest of your routine has to fit around that project ???

so basically do you compromise other body part training to concentrate on just getting your project up to scratch ??

always strengthening the weakest link so to speak !!!


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> What about your face?


haha trust you to stick the boot in lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> haha trust you to stick the boot in lol


 :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

well im off to gym in about 1 hour, to smash some boulders today, then back at gym about 5 pm to do cardio again DOH !! lol...

having breakfast

52 grams extreme whey - 100 ml milk - 300 ml water

100 grams bran flakes 175 ml milk

40 mg anavar (LOL)

lets get ready to rumble !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

40mg anavar i hope that your having some more later


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> 40mg anavar i hope that your having some more later


yeah 40 mg mate i split it x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> when you look at a bodypart project , do you normally know how long it will take to get it how you want it ??? like your legs mate did you just think "im setting a side 8 weeksto get them sorted"
> 
> Seems to me a lot of this sport is about timing, getting yourself ready in a timeframe, wether it be a cut to blah blah weight, before (a date) or a bulk up to a weight.
> 
> and do you find that if you start a bodypart project the rest of your routine has to fit around that project ???
> 
> so basically do you compromise other body part training to concentrate on just getting your project up to scratch ??
> 
> always strengthening the weakest link so to speak !!!


for cutting fat - you have to allow for how much fat you have in the collected target areas....there is no use setting 4 weeks to get rid of a huge beer belly....

BUT by the same token - some fatties are taking a year to get rid of a few lbs - kidding themselves on that they "diet".

Growing muscle is different as it inolves a PED regime....What I did with my legs (that were already in good shape) - was put a PED blast together and eat and train them accordingly.

It's all trial and error based on experience of how our individual bodies perform.

I'm still learning but i also have a lot of personal experiences (because i'm old lol)


----------



## Uriel

I notice as i keep at this game though that my will power is not a factor any more (and I forget it is with some people)...If I say I will diet for 10 weeks - i just do it...if I need to restrict food more - i do....if i need to bin carbs and eat more protein - i do....

I see myself now as the driver/operator of a machine now - I think I have detached emotion from food (I love food and love to cook and eat well) - food does not control me...I use it as a tool


----------



## Fatstuff

might pick ur brain one day uriel, im forever nausing experienced ppl lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I notice as i keep at this game though that my will power is not a factor any more (and I forget it is with some people)...If I say I will diet for 10 weeks - i just do it...if I need to restrict food more - i do....if i need to bin carbs and eat more protein - i do....
> 
> I see myself now as the driver/operator of a machine now - I think I have detached emotion from food (I love food and love to cook and eat well) - food does not control me...I use it as a tool


yes mate thats a good point, motivation for me is high too (at the minute) but i get messed around with work sometimes and thats what puts me out of my routine..

my job is hard and fcukin heavy when we are out working, and it really affects my gym work. also living out of hotels for 6 weeks at a time can have a strain on diet for me...

But at the minute we are working at the yard so im home and making the most of it...

I have found one thing in this game (SCALES WEIGHT) is a absolute headfcuk and i think you may aswell throw them out the fcukin window for what use they are when lifting weights and eating for muscle !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Scales are a head fvck but u got to use them with a combination of the mirror and peoples comments LOL, i have noticed what people say are a good way of monitoring your progress, mainly people ask what drug have you been using 'what did you use to lose that weight' 'are you on steroids' and 'you been on the nap50's bruv' or milkys favourite 'your looking hench' better than the scales any day of the week


----------



## Glassback

Work off the mirror mate - after all you are body building... looking forward to this mate.


----------



## Uk_mb

also subbed friar tuck !!

gud luck with ur goals... i will be watching you haha


----------



## flinty90

yeah im not saying i use the scales, i was just pointing out to others that do use them , IME they are one of the biggest headfcuks going..

I always use mirror now and pictures and clothes fitting or getting tight as a guage...

peoples comments tend to go opposite way for me, if i have lossed weith people say i look bigger, when i have put a few pounds on they will say , your looking well have you lost some weight pmsl ....

yeah it p1sses me off both ways lol


----------



## flinty90

monsterballs said:


> also subbed *friar tuck* !!
> 
> gud luck with ur goals... i will be watching you haha


cheeky cnut lol... glad you have popped in mate !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> I have found one thing in this game (SCALES WEIGHT) is a absolute headfcuk and i think you may aswell throw them out the fcukin window for what use they are when lifting weights and eating for muscle !!!


It is also important that you detach your body from "YOU" in this (I'm still working at it)....I can gues BF within a couple of % by eye now through many years of looking at trained bodies.....

The mirror and progress pics are better than scales.....scales are ok for people just wanting to lose weight but on a ped cycly where rapid muscle growth, water fluctuations and fat loss/gain are factors...you are right - scales are a waste of time...the.

Having experiencedmates/trainers etc helps...

These boards are bad too at times cause people will say things to hurt you because thay are jealouse - rather than give constructive critisism of your weak parts...

If we (on UKM) can build a network of decent people that have NO agendas and are not cock heads - we can help each other and give solid no nonsense advice with knowledge)

Thats where i'm at these days


----------



## Fatstuff

ah but they are still compliments lol, its when people say 'do u still go the gym' or 'youve put a bit of timber on havent u'


----------



## Breda

Looks interesting in here

Subbed

Good luck with moving the mountain mate


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> ah but they are still compliments lol, its when people say 'do u still go the gym' or 'youve put a bit of timber on havent u'


i did have one mate who i havent seen for a while say to me other week " fcukin hell you got some size on your shoulders havent you mate "

i was trying to be all shy about it and just said "yeh not bad there coming on" lol... i was actually thinking "OH yeaaaah diggit, get them fcukers down ya " pmsl


----------



## flinty90

wholemeal breda said:


> Looks interesting in here
> 
> Subbed
> 
> Good luck with moving the mountain mate


glad you came in mate, i want to get the knowledgeable peole involved, surround yourself with positive people and good things will happen...

cheers pal


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> glad you came in mate, i want to get the knowledgeable peole involved, surround yourself with positive people and good things will happen...
> 
> cheers pal


Definately buddy positivity breeds success

Uriels come out with a few nuggets already


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i did have one mate who i havent seen for a while say to me other week " fcukin hell you got some size on your shoulders havent you mate "
> 
> i was trying to be all shy about it and just said "yeh not bad there coming on" lol... i was actually thinking "OH yeaaaah diggit, get them fcukers down ya " pmsl


Haha u know what its funny u should mention that when people tell me i have lost weight, i have got a standard response because im shy i say'yeah i did but ive put some back on' its a fvckin lie but i cant help myself otherwise id be all blushy and toe in the ground lookin at the floor saying 'thanks' like a right jessy


----------



## Uriel

wholemeal breda said:


> Uriels come out with a few nuggets already


jeez - can't a guy have his morning jobbie without discussion........lol


----------



## Fatstuff

wholemeal breda said:


> Definately buddy positivity breeds success
> 
> Uriels come out with a few nuggets already


yes my yout!!


----------



## Breda

fatstuff said:


> yes my yout!!


Wa Gwan Bredrin Fatstuff


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> jeez - can't a guy have his morning jobbie without discussion........lol


NO!!!!


----------



## flinty90

right you lot, im off to the gym. see ya in a bit, get some bloody work done ya lazy cnuts lol X


----------



## gym rat

what kind of weights you throwing about pal... pressing wise


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> right you lot, im off to the gym. see ya in a bit, get some bloody work done ya lazy cnuts lol X


i'm off......just getting ready to fuk off out as a female friend and her 3 kids are visiting - they are off to oz next week for good


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> what kind of weights you throwing about pal... pressing wise


hi mate

well at the minute

bench press is sat at 115 kg for reps

shoulder press is at 105 kg for reps

deadlifts over 180 kg for reps


----------



## gym rat

some heavy weights there pal, would love to see your lifts if you wer full of carbs


----------



## flinty90

well just done first gym session of the day

Shoulders

facepulls (rear delts) all slow and really squeezing them at back of movement elbows higher than shoulders

15 x 20 kg

15 x 30 kg

15 x 35 kg

12 x 40 kg

Smith machine press

15 x 60 kg

15 x 80 kg

15 x 90 kg

13 x 95 kg (triceps packed up)

D/B side lateral raises and bent over rear delt flies

4 sets of 15 reps for each exercise so 240 reps with just a 5kg plate, these rip you to bits

Shrugs using a shrug bar (30 kg)

15 x 70 kg

15 x 110 kg

15 x 150 kg

10 x 170 kg ( grip gave in, even with straps)

Smith machine burnout press

1 set of 40 reps just with 40 kg, keep going until your arms shoulders are destroyed (OUCH)

Job done...

good session , always enjoy the pump from shoulders, dont know wether to leave your arms in air or down by your side lol they hurt no matter where you put them .. :thumbup1:

Now for lunch a rest and then back to gym about half 4 for 45 minutes cardio !!!!


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> some heavy weights there pal, would love to see your lifts if you wer full of carbs


i always have a slightly higher carb day when doing weights mate. but only about 110 grams ..

normal carb levels are below 60 - 70 grams everyday ...

im planning a bit of a treat meal not a cheat a treat lol on sunday afternoon just 1 meal i wont go mad but i will eat a good meal without worying about macros..

i will not have another then for another 3 weeks !!!!


----------



## Uriel

FACEPULLS???

Those are hard.....Here is a pic of me dong one....

I think this is my "Fuk Face" PMSL

View attachment 63479


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> FACEPULLS???
> 
> Those are hard.....Here is a pic of me dong one....
> 
> I think this is my "Fuk Face" PMSL
> 
> View attachment 63479


LMAO repped...

what weight were you pulling for that face mate lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> LMAO repped...
> 
> what weight were you pulling for that face mate lol


bro - i don't want to tell you incase you try before you are ready - but that may well be a 10kg tri kickback face........don't go there yeat bro - you ain't ready lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> FACEPULLS???
> 
> Those are hard.....Here is a pic of me dong one....
> 
> I think this is my "Fuk Face" PMSL
> 
> View attachment 63479


Is that simon Weston?


----------



## Uriel

fatstuff said:


> Is that simon Weston?


you can laugh actually....

hold on and I will post a pic of my face when i did burn it 4 years ago....hang on til i find it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> bro - i don't want to tell you incase you try before you are ready - but that may well be a 10kg tri kickback face........don't go there yeat bro - you ain't ready lol


fcuk that mate 10 kg tricep kickbacks are the hardcore compound for tri's lol


----------



## Uriel

its on my other lap top in car....hang slack


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> you can laugh actually....
> 
> hold on and I will post a pic of my face when i did burn it 4 years ago....hang on til i find it


funny you say that mate i have pictures of my face when i set fire to it as well, petrol fumes stuck to my face, actually melted my earlobe, not a good time in my life.. im amazed i am such a good looking cnut to be fair after that as i thought the scar was going to be horrible !!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> funny you say that mate i have pictures of my face when i set fire to it as well, petrol fumes stuck to my face, actually melted my earlobe, not a good time in my life.. *im amazed i am such a good looking cnut to be fair* after that as i thought the scar was going to be horrible !!


Did you burn your eyeballs too?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> funny you say that mate i have pictures of my face when i set fire to it as well, petrol fumes stuck to my face, actually melted my earlobe, not a good time in my life.. im amazed i am such a good looking cnut to be fair after that as i thought the scar was going to be horrible !!


lol, me too...

This is way way into my recovery

I wish I had a pic of the incinerated football in the hospital lol

View attachment 63481


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> lol, me too...
> 
> This is way way into my recovery
> 
> I wish I had a pic of the incinerated football in the hospital lol
> 
> View attachment 63481


Bloody hell, whats the story?


----------



## Fatstuff

I take it that reach around is out of the question now


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> Did you burn your eyeballs too?


 :lol:

gotta feel the ukm love in the journal


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol, me too...
> 
> This is way way into my recovery
> 
> I wish I had a pic of the incinerated football in the hospital lol
> 
> View attachment 63481


sh1t mate thats bad... how it happen


----------



## Uriel

fatstuff said:


> I take it that reach around is out of the question now


Not really - you boyfriend doesn't mind how much you take the p1ss out of me lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> sh1t mate thats bad... how it happen


I stood in the middle of a gigantic fireball (that I made) for about 1 to 2 seconds lol

I set fire to my clothes and did my face -most of my hair went and the backs of my hands......It was just surface burns but it hurt like a fuker


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> Bloody hell, whats the story?


I have many stories about that event........the worsed being washed in the showers VERY VERY intimately by my gay male nurse in his 50's pmsl......

The cleanest my'rsehole and genitals have ever been lol


----------



## flinty90

well i was trying to get rid of flying ants nests on the back garden, with a petrol can. i was doing it safe (or so i thought) and waited for the flame to go out before i did another area..

went to pour the petrol on the other area and there must have still been a little flame left, straight up into the can... knowing my missus was stood behind me i thought i would throw the can down the garden, as i turned to do it the vapours stuck to the right side of my head and the flames followed it... i threw the can and then slammed my head into the lawn to try and put myself out... i went into shock after and started laughing uncontrollably on way to hospital lol !!! scared me to death at the time !!! i thought i was needing skin grafts


----------



## Uriel

the worst 2 parts were breathing in the fire...it burnt all my wind pipe and i can still taste fire now and then lol

the second was the amazing amount of plasma that just p1sses out of burns for days...i woke up covered in it

The best bit of luck was i JUST and i mean just put on a fleece before it happened....i had only a gym vest on and i wouldn't have survived in that - i'm lucky at the right times it seems


----------



## Fatstuff

On a serious note that sounds sh1t mate- I wish I'd have know before I rammed my foot down my throat- but on the bright side it's a good job it's u I have inadvertently mocked more viciously than I had planned rather than someone a lil less thick skinned - my apologies dear x


----------



## flinty90

this is my messed up face , pictures arent great as there a picture of a photo, but you get the idea !!


----------



## Uriel

fatstuff said:


> On a serious note that sounds sh1t mate- I wish I'd have know before I rammed my foot down my throat- but on the bright side it's a good job it's u I have inadvertently mocked more viciously than I had planned rather than someone a lil less thick skinned - my apologies dear x


don't be a willy mate - it was not a big deal, i get many a laugh from it and like all these experiences - lots of good comes from it lol (i got a free chemical peel)


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> this is my messed up face , pictures arent great as there a picture of a photo, but you get the idea !!
> 
> View attachment 63484
> View attachment 63485


We are oficially burnt face Brothers lol...I'd start a group - but it'd be pretty small and apart from me - boring as fuk pmsl


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> well just done first gym session of the day
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> facepulls (rear delts) all slow and really squeezing them at back of movement elbows higher than shoulders
> 
> 15 x 20 kg
> 
> 15 x 30 kg
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 12 x 40 kg
> 
> Smith machine press
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> 15 x 80 kg
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 13 x 95 kg (triceps packed up)
> 
> D/B side lateral raises and bent over rear delt flies
> 
> 4 sets of 15 reps for each exercise so 240 reps with just a 5kg plate, these rip you to bits
> 
> Shrugs using a shrug bar (30 kg)
> 
> 15 x 70 kg
> 
> 15 x 110 kg
> 
> 15 x 150 kg
> 
> 10 x 170 kg ( grip gave in, even with straps)
> 
> Smith machine burnout press
> 
> 1 set of 40 reps just with 40 kg, keep going until your arms shoulders are destroyed (OUCH)
> 
> Job done...
> 
> good session , always enjoy the pump from shoulders, dont know wether to leave your arms in air or down by your side lol they hurt no matter where you put them .. :thumbup1:
> 
> Now for lunch a rest and then back to gym about half 4 for 45 minutes cardio !!!!


nice work big guy, great looking routine. Just wish I could shoulder press conventionally.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Uriel

fatstuff said:


> On a serious note that sounds sh1t mate- I wish I'd have know before I rammed my foot down my throat- but on the bright side it's a good job it's u I have inadvertently mocked more viciously than I had planned rather than someone a lil less thick skinned - my apologies dear x


anyway - this pic was about 6 months later....so you can see i'm still a good looking b'stard

View attachment 63492


----------



## flinty90

right got back from gym again 45 minutes cardio (cross country on treadmill at 2.7 mph) keeping heart rate between 116 and 130 bpm....

tea for me today is half a roast chicken, with broccoli and carrots ....

Hope everyone else has had a good evening or having a good session tonight !!!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> nice work big guy, great looking routine. Just wish I could shoulder press conventionally.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Thanks mate, it certainly gets the old shoulders smoking lol.... why cant you shoulder press conventionally , sorry if yu have already mentioned it , i have read that many posts last few weeks i get mixed up lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> anyway - this pic was about 6 months later....so you can see i'm still a good looking b'stard
> 
> View attachment 63492


you know what your face is now in MY journal more than my fcuker pmsl... come on mate im trying to keep the journal upper class not with your fcukin boat race( as cute as it is) plastered all over it lol....

i will be in the wheels thread later posting pics of myself hahaha


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> right got back from gym again 45 minutes cardio (cross country on treadmill at 2.7 mph) keeping heart rate between 116 and 130 bpm....
> 
> tea for me today is half a roast chicken, with broccoli and carrots ....
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good evening or having a good session tonight !!!


Had a great session. Gave the shoulders an awfa beasting! Equaled my pb with the db press. ur workout looks a killer!


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Had a great session. Gave the shoulders an awfa beasting! Equaled my pb with the db press. ur workout looks a killer!


drop us your routine in mate its always good to have other peoples in your journal something for anyone else to have a go at !!!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you know what your face is now in MY journal more than my fcuker pmsl... come on mate im trying to keep the journal upper class not with your fcukin boat race( as cute as it is) plastered all over it lol....
> 
> i will be in the wheels thread later posting pics of myself hahaha


I'm just keeping up the ancient and honourable UKM tradition of spamming the p1ss out of journals lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I'm just keeping up the ancient and honourable UKM tradition of spamming the p1ss out of journals lol


i dont mind mate good to have you here !!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> drop us your routine in mate its always good to have other peoples in your journal something for anyone else to have a go at !!!!


Cool, here goes :

Seated db press : 30 kg db's x 11, 35k's x 6, 40's x 4, 40's x 3 drop set 20k's x 8

Db side raises : 10k's x 10, 12 kg's x 8, 14's x 8, 14's x 5

Reverse flyes ( pec flye machine) : 30 kg x 14, 35 kg x 9, 40 kg x 6,

Rear delts db : 14k's x 8, 14's x 8, 16's x 5

Barbell upright row : 45 kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 55 kg x 5, 45 kg x 8.

Need to focus on rear delts to try and pull my shoulders back a bit, bad alignment due to over working chest and neglecting back when I was younger... Was all about chest and arms as a teenager / early 20's lol


----------



## Joe1961

Glad youve got a journal on the go mate and good luck with your goals Flinty, , some top burns there lads, fcukin mad as fcuk this place :lol:

Joe


----------



## bandyleg

Well after the help u offer everyone else flinty im suprised u have time to do this mate, Im on board  and if thats the sesh u do regular im staying safe all the way up here :tt2:


----------



## DiggyV

Also having the journal adds extra incentive to train as well, otherwise someone will pick you up on it, and you'll get no end of shit! :lol:

C


----------



## Uriel

Joe1961 said:


> some top burns there lads,
> 
> Joe


Is It "Burns Night? Already?

Wee, sleekit, cow'rin, tim'rous beastie,

O, what a panic's in thy breastie!

Thou need na start awa sae hasty,

Wi' bickering brattle!

I wad be laith to rin an' chase thee,

Wi' murd'ring pattle!


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Cool, here goes :
> 
> Seated db press : 30 kg db's x 11, 35k's x 6, 40's x 4, 40's x 3 drop set 20k's x 8
> 
> Db side raises : 10k's x 10, 12 kg's x 8, 14's x 8, 14's x 5
> 
> Reverse flyes ( pec flye machine) : 30 kg x 14, 35 kg x 9, 40 kg x 6,
> 
> Rear delts db : 14k's x 8, 14's x 8, 16's x 5
> 
> Barbell upright row : 45 kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 55 kg x 5, 45 kg x 8.
> 
> *Need to focus on rear delts to try and pull my shoulders back a bit, bad alignment *due to over working chest and neglecting back when I was younger... Was all about chest and arms as a teenager / early 20's lol


im exactly the same mate hence why i shove in 2 exercises on shoulders day for rear delts ... your routine looks nice and solid mate nice one pal ...

i dont like the upright row movement much though personally, do you do ok with it with your shoulder as it is ???? it thrashes mine !!!

cheers mate


----------



## andy

fckin hell, i tune in at 7pm and all im reading about is uriel and flinty melting themselves...

i let a match burn all the way down to my fingers once...

all the way down!!!!

youve not experienced pain til youve done that..

sriously tho.. some fkn tales:eek:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Is It "Burns Night? Already?
> 
> Wee, sleekit, cow'rin, tim'rous beastie,
> 
> O, what a panic's in thy breastie!
> 
> Thou need na start awa sae hasty,
> 
> Wi' bickering brattle!
> 
> I wad be laith to rin an' chase thee,
> 
> Wi' murd'ring pattle!


cant be mate i see no haggis neeps and tatties lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

bandyleg said:


> Well after the help u offer everyone else flinty im suprised u have time to do this mate, Im on board  and if thats the sesh u do regular im staying safe all the way up here :tt2:


thanks mate, and believe me i have also had a lot of help from guys off this site and others, so its nice to give some time and advice back ,,,,


----------



## flinty90

andyim said:


> fckin hell, i tune in at 7pm and all im reading about is uriel and flinty melting themselves...
> 
> i let a match burn all the way down to my fingers once...
> 
> all the way down!!!!
> 
> youve not experienced pain til youve done that..
> 
> sriously tho.. some fkn tales:eek:


PMSL fcuk me mate are you ok, hoe they werent the proper cooks matches i hear them things can give a nasty blister ??? :whistling:


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> PMSL fcuk me mate are you ok, hoe they werent the proper cooks matches i hear them things can give a nasty blister ??? :whistling:


PROPER cooks....................hardcore


----------



## flinty90

andyim said:


> PROPER cooks....................hardcore


fcuk sake "how the hell do you type" pmsl


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> im exactly the same mate hence why i shove in 2 exercises on shoulders day for rear delts ... your routine looks nice and solid mate nice one pal ...
> 
> i dont like the upright row movement much though personally, do you do ok with it with your shoulder as it is ???? it thrashes mine !!!
> 
> cheers mate


They r bringing the traps on a bit, shoulder is Ok with them tbh, can't do any flat benching at all or the joint is agony, physio reckoned I done in my ac joint. Couldn't train chest or shoulders proper for 2 n a half years. Physio also told me incline movements were causing it which meant I kept doing flat until the start of this year. Had a month off in January and never looked back


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> They r bringing the traps on a bit, shoulder is Ok with them tbh, can't do any flat benching at all or the joint is agony, physio reckoned I done in my ac joint. Couldn't train chest or shoulders proper for 2 n a half years. Physio also told me incline movements were causing it which meant I kept doing flat until the start of this year. Had a month off in January and never looked back


as strange as it may seem though mate, flat bench as far as your body is concerned is still actually a slight incline.. you may be better doing more decline pressing to relieve your shoulder further mate...

thats a long time to be off training your chest and shoulders mate, bet you were screwing over that matey...


----------



## teflondon

Kept trying to do them, taking the physics advice and missing out incline. Shoulda just took a month off, ended up with flu at new year and never trained fir a month. A complete break was all I needed, stuck to incline and shallow decline all year and the chest is back to it's best if not better  . Tried flat a couple of times and it just irritates the shoulder joint. U had any trouble with the shoulders facing forward too much?


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Kept trying to do them, taking the physics advice and missing out incline. Shoulda just took a month off, ended up with flu at new year and never trained fir a month. A complete break was all I needed, stuck to incline and shallow decline all year and the chest is back to it's best if not better  . Tried flat a couple of times and it just irritates the shoulder joint. U had any trouble with the shoulders facing forward too much?


yeah my right shoulder is pretty much knackered mate tbf.. i just think what the hell now and train anyway (probably wrong to do so but hey) i try to avoid too much weight on incline bench, do a lot of flat bench and seated chest press i set the seat high so its basically a decline press for me, takes a lot of pain away from shoulder...

i found a good warm up technique for my shoulder to build up mobilisation..


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> yeah my right shoulder is pretty much knackered mate tbf.. i just think what the hell now and train anyway (probably worng to do so but hey) i try to avoid too much weight on incline bench, do a lot of flat bench and seated chest press i set the seat high so its basically a decline press for me, takes a lot of pain away from shoulder...
> 
> i found a good warm up technique for my shoulder to build up mobilisation..


Cool I'll check that out, should try leaving flat movements out for a bit, that seemed to solve my problem. Tried close grip benching the last two weeks for tri's and its a bit niggly so Defo flat movements that aggravates mines


----------



## flinty90

Ok thank crunchy its friday lol...

Off to gym in a hour or so. legs day today..

woke up really feeling shoulders after yesterday not looking forward to putting a bloody bar across them today to do squats DOH !!

whats everyone up to this weekend anything good ???

i have a hockey match tomorrow, (2nd friendly before season starts) so will see how un up to speed i am tomorrow lol !!!!

im actually getting a bit concerned about the Pumps that people are on about whilst on VAR...

last thing i want in a couple of weeks is trying to play hockey and getting massive calf and leg pumps half way through the game..

Any advice or tips guys ????


----------



## Greenspin

Just found this, I'll be following. Good luck man :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Just found this, I'll be following. Good luck man :thumbup1:


fcuk sake Greenspin where you been you tart lol... good to see you found us mate, look forward to some of your yummy recipes in here too !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback

I can vouch for the shoulder stretch, mobilization as something that works. I have been doing it the last 4 months as part of a warm up and my shoulders dont click half as much and generally handle weight better now.

Hockey - what a mental bar steward. I thought rugby was mental! Have a good match mate let us know how you get on!

Rugby Saturday for me although I do have a slight ligament pain in my knee, probably from training wednesday but should be fine for Sat!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> Ok thank crunchy its friday lol...
> 
> Off to gym in a hour or so. legs day today..
> 
> woke up really feeling shoulders after yesterday not looking forward to putting a bloody bar across them today to do squats DOH !!
> 
> whats everyone up to this weekend anything good ???
> 
> i have a hockey match tomorrow, (2nd friendly before season starts) so will see how un up to speed i am tomorrow lol !!!!
> 
> im actually getting a bit concerned about the Pumps that people are on about whilst on VAR...
> 
> last thing i want in a couple of weeks is trying to play hockey and getting massive calf and leg pumps half way through the game..
> 
> Any advice or tips guys ????


Are you taking Taurine for pumps flinty?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Are you taking Taurine for pumps flinty?


no mate, im not actually getting pumps yet its only the 6th day of cycle, but i have heard about the pumps, and if its going to happen anytime for me it will be when in full motion on a hockey pitch lol....

is taurine whats in all the Energy drinks and stuff ??? if so will that have same effect as caffiene ??? as i cant drink caffiene or stuff like tht, it triggers my anxiety !!!


----------



## flinty90

just had a bit or a row with missus, she thinks i have a bad attitude... thing is and i dont know if any of you guys feel same way, she has a go at me about something i have said to the kids , in front of the kids, so we dont show a united front, this just makes me angry and i lash out at her... she knows it p1sses me off but does it anyway ...

im really mad at the minute, now she has gone out , im off to gym to train legs fcuk it.. i will get rid of my aggression there i think, or i might smash the house up !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> just had a bit or a row with missus, she thinks i have a bad attitude... thing is and i dont know if any of you guys feel same way, she has a go at me about something i have said to the kids , in front of the kids, so we dont show a united front, this just makes me angry and i lash out at her... she knows it p1sses me off but does it anyway ...
> 
> im really mad at the minute, now she has gone out , im off to gym to train legs fcuk it.. i will get rid of my aggression there i think, or i might smash the house up !!!


go to her room and throw something she really likes in a bin at the gym.....you will get such a laugh in the coming weeks as she looks for it - silently knowing you caused this abject misery..fuking snakes with t1ts


----------



## Milky

Just ask yourself this " would l normally act / react like this ? "

If not then take a step back and think...


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> no mate, im not actually getting pumps yet its only the 6th day of cycle, but i have heard about the pumps, and if its going to happen anytime for me it will be when in full motion on a hockey pitch lol....
> 
> is taurine whats in all the Energy drinks and stuff ??? if so will that have same effect as caffiene ??? as i cant drink caffiene or stuff like tht, it triggers my anxiety !!!


No mate its not a stimulant, in energy drinks its just part of a proprietary blend, its all the other stuff in energy drinks that are stims.

This is the description of taurine from the BBW site



> Bodybuilding Warehouse Taurine is a free-form amino acid that participates in a variety of metabolic processes. Taurine is a neurotransmitter, a neuromodulator and is involved in glucose uptake. It is the second most abundant amino acid in muscle tissue, after L-Glutamine, found in high concentrations in the white blood cells, skeletal muscles, the central nervous system as well as the heart muscles.
> 
> Taurine can have some excellent benefits for athletes and other active individuals. In a similar way to Creatine, Taurine can draw water into your cells and act as a cell volumiser encouraging muscle and strength gains. It has also been shown to mimic the action of insulin, forcing glucose into cells. Taurine is also an inhibitory neurotransmitter, and may help regulate heartbeat, maintain cell membrane stability, and reduce brain cell over-activity - leading to a better night's sleep and improved focus throughout the day.
> 
> Taurine may also help prevent cramping. It assists in moving important nutrients such as potassium, magnesium, calcium and sodium in and out of our cells - via aiding this, Taurine supplementation can reduce cramping especially whilst dieting.
> 
> Other benefits of Taurine are that it is vital for fat digestion, aids in the absorption of fat-soluble vitamins, helps the immune system in its role of fighting free radicals and has been shown to lower cholesterol levels. It is overall, an excellent addition to any athlete's supplement regime.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Just ask yourself this " would l normally act / react like this ? "
> 
> If not then take a step back and think...


shut up milky you gaylord - he should kick her fanny until the lips fall off lol


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> No mate its not a stimulant, in energy drinks its just part of a proprietary blend, its all the other stuff in energy drinks that are stims.
> 
> This is the description of taurine from the BBW site


thanks mate will have a closer look !!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just ask yourself this " would l normally act / react like this ? "
> 
> If not then take a step back and think...


well mate i would like to think its a steroid fuelled rage i have burning inside of me( the gear is kicking in) lol

however i think im just generally a bit bland attitude wise, and obviously i am the man of the house so what i say goes.. and if anyone tries to question that fact i dont like it..

So yeah basically im a cnut but i cant change can i ??


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> shut up milky you gaylord - he should kick her fanny until the lips fall off lol


OR do this .....


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well mate i would like to think its a steroid fuelled rage i have burning inside of me( the gear is kicking in) lol
> 
> however i think im just generally a bit bland attitude wise, and obviously i am the man of the house so what i say goes.. and if anyone tries to question that fact i dont like it..
> 
> So yeah basically im a cnut but i cant change can i ??


Mate my daughters dont want to speak to me because l dont think half of there behaviour is acceptable, l call it being a good dad not being a Ku*t..


----------



## Uriel

it is important to show a united front and consistancy in rearing children,.......but there is a fly in the ointment.

Women have IQ's like daffodils and are fuking unbearable idiots lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> it is important to show a united front and consistancy in rearing children,.......but there is a fly in the ointment.
> 
> Women have IQ's like daffodils and are fuking unbearable idiots lol


i dont like to sound sexist mate but i agree, there common sense seems to go out the window ust for a bit of popularity.. I fcukin hate to be the Disciplinarian all the time in the house, why does it hurt the mums to be unpopular for a day or so.. its surely going to all work out in the long run...

The thing is. my daughters just turned 16 and got involved with lads, she actually sat there on the bed the other day and told me what she had been doing with this lad, that he had fingered her, and she had w4nked him off...

She told me, but not her mum.. thats respect there and the fact that she knew i wouldnt go mad, i understand her age and that she will be doing things ..

i asked her if she thought it wa time to start thinking about going on the pill, and she said no so i said fair enough...

Then the missus is like thanks for handling that. the kids have no respect really for there mother as she becomes on there level when she argues with me in front of them..

I ended the row this morning by saying i always stand alone in this house... and 99% of the time i do !!!


----------



## teflondon

That's women for ya mate, u just can't win! Can't live without em tho. Couple more meals into me then some muscle fuel anabolic then bi's tri's and abs are getting wasted! Hope the hockey match goes well. Quiet weekend for me as I'm back to work Saturday


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> That's women for ya mate, u just can't win! Can't live without em tho. Couple more meals into me then some muscle fuel anabolic then bi's tri's and abs are getting wasted! Hope the hockey match goes well. Quiet weekend for me as I'm back to work Saturday


nice one mate thanks..

post us up your session mate when you done it ok X


----------



## flinty90

right off to smash legs, catch ya all later X


----------



## teflondon

Will do, will be later on this afternoon, getting a feed after the gym then heading down the gay poser type health club my mate goes to, to use the sauna / steamroom / hot tub. Can't wait. Think the heaviest weights in this place as 30 kg dumbbells lol


----------



## expletive

Im the disciplinarian in our house too, its a case of having to be, if i wasn't my daughter would beer spoilt rotten and grow up thinking the world owes her a living.

My wife dotes on our daughter but sometimes too much


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> just had a bit or a row with missus, she thinks i have a bad attitude... thing is and i dont know if any of you guys feel same way, she has a go at me about something i have said to the kids , in front of the kids, so we dont show a united front, this just makes me angry and i lash out at her... she knows it p1sses me off but does it anyway ...
> 
> im really mad at the minute, now she has gone out , im off to gym to train legs fcuk it.. i will get rid of my aggression there i think, or i might smash the house up !!!


Mate she's a woman (i hope) and knows nothing about a united front she just want things her way... but you gotta put your foot down and tell her to get back in the kitchen and cook you your fcukin chicken

You're the man of the house so if you say something to your kids mate it needs to be heard and respected regardless if the Mrs likes it or not, i quiet word in bed never hurt anyone... i hope you are feelin more calm now and left your Mrs tied up in the garden over night to think about her behaviour

I'm single at the minute by the way


----------



## Milky

wholemeal breda said:


> Mate she's a woman (i hope) and knows nothing about a united front she just want things her way... but you gotta put your foot down and tell her to get back in the kitchen and cook you your fcukin chicken
> 
> You're the man of the house so if you say something to your kids mate it needs to be heard and respected regardless if the Mrs likes it or not, i quiet word in bed never hurt anyone... i hope you are feelin more calm now and left your Mrs tied up in the garden over night to think about her behaviour
> 
> *I'm single at the minute by the way*


Shocker there eh mate !!


----------



## Uriel

wholemeal breda said:


> I'm single at the minute by the way


I don't know why we aren't snatched up off the shelf bro.....lol....

I used to joke I had a habit of giving a woman 10 years, a kid or 2 and a house....but it seriousluy has to stop lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Women are bellends


----------



## Fatstuff

Only the ones your with though


----------



## flinty90

legs session done

*Squats* done on Smith machine as we have no squat rack at the gym :no:

15 x 50 kg

12 x 70 kg

10 x 90 kg

8 x 105 kg

6 x 120 kg

4 x 150 kg

2 x 170 kg these were hard !!!

*
Leg Extensions*

15 x 40 kg

12 x 50 kg

10 x 70 kg

8 x 90 kg

6 x 100 kg

4 x 100 kg

3 x 110 kg

2 x 120 kg (stack) OUCH !!

*Dumbell weighted lunges*

3 sets of 15 up and down the gym holding 30 kg dumbells each hand...

*Calf raises* 2 second pause at top of movement...

1 x bodyweight standing to warm up about 30 reps

15 x 127 kg

15 x 140 kg

15 x 140 kg

40 x bodyweight to finish them off ...

Job done :thumbup1:

Now might go out for a blast on motorbike seeing as its quite nice here... finish getting rid of any pent up aggression lol.. although my a$$ cheeks are already aching


----------



## Breda

Nice leg session there mate.... Hope you remembered to stretch


----------



## flinty90

wholemeal breda said:


> Nice leg session there mate.... Hope you remembered to stretch


lol sorry i forgot to add i did a bit of stretching after and also 10 mins on treadmill just to warm down


----------



## Fatstuff

Could do with some sldls mate get them hammys burning!!!!


----------



## Breda

How long did that lot take you bro?

Is that a standard leg routine for you?


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> Could do with some sldls mate get them hammys burning!!!!


i alternate them on back day mate with some good mornings ..


----------



## flinty90

wholemeal breda said:


> How long did that lot take you bro?
> 
> Is that a standard leg routine for you?


yeah mate tats pretty standard leg day , may sometimes change lunges and do leg press machine, just fancied to be a bit more mobile today ...

and thats about 40 45 minutes mate ...


----------



## Glassback

Good workout there mate - bet you will feel that in the morning.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Good workout there mate - bet you will feel that in the morning.


yeah mate, im sure playing hockey will stretch the legs back out though.... i wont be able to wlk sunday mind lol...

been out for a blast on motorbike, feeling good at minute, me and missus are giving daggers everytime our eyes meet... lol..

Right any ideas for my treat meal on sunday

dont want to go ridiculous but i want a nice meal away from the norm just to say well done to myself lol....


----------



## gym rat

fcuk mate thats some squat


----------



## GreedyBen

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate, im sure playing hockey will stretch the legs back out though.... i wont be able to wlk sunday mind lol...
> 
> been out for a blast on motorbike, feeling good at minute, me and missus are giving daggers everytime our eyes meet... lol..
> 
> Right any ideas for my treat meal on sunday
> 
> dont want to go ridiculous but i want a nice meal away from the norm just to say well done to myself lol....


I was going to say stay safe on the bike mate. Going off for a ride or riding with sh1t on your mind isn't always the best or safest thing!

You wouldn't want to undo your previous hard work in the gym!

I'm quite partial to a massive rump steak at the moment. With chips obv!


----------



## flinty90

GreedyBen said:


> *I was going to say stay safe on the bike mate. Going off for a ride or riding with sh1t on your mind isn't always the best or safest thing!*
> 
> You wouldn't want to undo your previous hard work in the gym!
> 
> I'm quite partial to a massive rump steak at the moment. With chips obv!


you are probably right mate, i didnt go daft, i dont like abusing my baby (TOO MUCH) lol...

mmm steaks ok but i eat loads of beef in week , chips are probably a good start though mate thanks lol


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> fcuk mate thats some squat


thanks matey , although the smith machine is a little more forgiving than a normal squat , however still fcukin hurts lol


----------



## Hope

Look forward to watching this thread Flinty


----------



## flinty90

Hope said:


> Look forward to watching this thread Flinty


thanks mate, glad your here for the ride pal.. any input then please add at will !!!


----------



## Breda

My suggestion for a cheat meal would be a carvery..... Dont know if they do them in your area but down my way they are fcukin delicious... Gammon, Beef, Chicken, Cauliflower cheese, Veg and yorkshire puds piled up on your plate for under £5 :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Treat the Mrs and the kids...... Get her back on side with a good meal that she wont have to cook

Oh...... You get corn on the cob too


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> legs session done
> 
> *Squats* done on Smith machine as we have no squat rack at the gym :no:
> 
> 15 x 50 kg
> 
> 12 x 70 kg
> 
> 10 x 90 kg
> 
> 8 x 105 kg
> 
> 6 x 120 kg
> 
> 4 x 150 kg
> 
> 2 x 170 kg these were hard !!!
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions*
> 
> 15 x 40 kg
> 
> 12 x 50 kg
> 
> 10 x 70 kg
> 
> 8 x 90 kg
> 
> 6 x 100 kg
> 
> 4 x 100 kg
> 
> 3 x 110 kg
> 
> 2 x 120 kg (stack) OUCH !!
> 
> *Dumbell weighted lunges*
> 
> 3 sets of 15 up and down the gym holding 30 kg dumbells each hand...
> 
> *Calf raises* 2 second pause at top of movement...
> 
> 1 x bodyweight standing to warm up about 30 reps
> 
> 15 x 127 kg
> 
> 15 x 140 kg
> 
> 15 x 140 kg
> 
> 40 x bodyweight to finish them off ...
> 
> Job done :thumbup1:
> 
> Now might go out for a blast on motorbike seeing as its quite nice here... finish getting rid of any pent up aggression lol.. although my a$$ cheeks are already aching


Feck me! Can u walk after that. Some goin on the squats btw


----------



## Milky

Wish l could see you walking tommorow !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Wish l could see you walking tommorow !!


well i am meant to be running tomorrow mate , have a hockey match at 2 pm DOH !!!


----------



## teflondon

My bi's n tri's workout was a hard one mate. Smashed the **** off them  absolutely cnuted now. Feels good tho


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Wish l could see you walking tommorow !!


He's going to be walking like Douglas Bader


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Feck me! Can u walk after that. Some goin on the squats btw


Cheers brother... there light compared to some of the big boys squats lol


----------



## Breda

teflondon said:


> My bi's n tri's workout was a hard one mate. Smashed the **** off them  absolutely cnuted now. Feels good tho


Get your own journal Tef


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> My bi's n tri's workout was a hard one mate. Smashed the **** off them  absolutely cnuted now. Feels good tho


post it up then big boy !!!


----------



## flinty90

wholemeal breda said:


> Get your own journal Tef


lol.. i dont mind folks jumping in here, its good to see other workouts mate, always learning !!!


----------



## teflondon

wholemeal breda said:


> Get your own journal Tef


Lol, tempted mate but dunno many peeps on here. Pretty new to the forum. The big man did ask tho


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Lol, tempted mate but dunno many peeps on here. Pretty new to the forum. The big man did ask tho


yes i did, so get the fcuker up !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> lol.. i dont mind folks jumping in here, its good to see other workouts mate, always learning !!!


I know mate i was only having a laugh.... Will be nice to see a few different routines in one place tho


----------



## Breda

teflondon said:


> Lol, tempted mate but dunno many peeps on here. Pretty new to the forum. The big man did ask tho


Yea i see that... Do as the big man says and get the fcuka up

Furthermore it doesnt matter how long if you've been on the forum if you have something to offer then offer it


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> post it up then big boy !!!


Here ya go then

Tricep pushdown : 40kg x 12, 50kg x 6, 45kg x 7, drop set 30kg x 6

Skull crushers : 45 kg x 8, 50kg x 5, 50 kg x 4

upright Weighted dips : bodyweight of 80kg + 25kg x 10, + 30kg x 8, +35kg x 6 drop to 25k x 4 drop to bw x 4

Bi's :

Straight bar curls : 35kg x 9, x 7, x8

Ez bar curls : 50 kg x 5, x 5, 40 kg x 8

Db conc. Curls : 18kg x 5, 16kg x 6, 14kg x 8

Hammer curls db : 18kg x 7, 20 kg x 7


----------



## expletive

wholemeal breda said:


> Yea i see that... Do as the big man says and get the fcuka up
> 
> Furthermore it doesnt matter how long if you've been on the forum if you have something to offer then offer it


Exactly, I have a journal but no fecker reads it, helps me keep track though


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Here ya go then
> 
> Tricep pushdown : 40kg x 12, 50kg x 6, 45kg x 7, drop set 30kg x 6
> 
> Skull crushers : 45 kg x 8, 50kg x 5, 50 kg x 4
> 
> upright Weighted dips : bodyweight of 80kg + 25kg x 10, + 30kg x 8, +35kg x 6 drop to 25k x 4 drop to bw x 4
> 
> Bi's :
> 
> Straight bar curls : 35kg x 9, x 7, x8
> 
> Ez bar curls : 50 kg x 5, x 5, 40 kg x 8
> 
> Db conc. Curls : 18kg x 5, 16kg x 6, 14kg x 8
> 
> Hammer curls db : 18kg x 7, 20 kg x 7


some good weights lifted there matey

50 kg skull crushers is very strong pal

cheers for that !!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> some good weights lifted there matey
> 
> 50 kg skull crushers is very strong pal
> 
> cheers for that !!!


Cheers man. Well it's 20kg a side on the tricep bar, Olympic weights. Arms and chest r prob my strongest body parts. Love a good set of skull crushers


----------



## flinty90

well i sit here tonight, not had my dinner as i dont feel hungry at all, supposed to be having minced beef chilli with mushrooms but really dont fancy it... i hope its not the anavar fookin my appetite up ....


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> well i sit here tonight, not had my dinner as i dont feel hungry at all, supposed to be having minced beef chilli with mushrooms but really dont fancy it... i hope its not the anavar fookin my appetite up ....


I'm having exactly the same in a while myself, mate. Had the other half last night and it was delicious so get it down your hatch....lol....when I say I had the other half I mean of the chili....lol....not the missus if you know what I mean. God, it's awful when you get old and your mind starts to go....


----------



## teflondon

Man up and force it down u haha!


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Man up and force it down u haha!


i could eat it if i wanted mate, i just dont see the point of eating it if i feel like i dont fancy it...

im not going to stress about this meal, i just hope its not going to be a trend


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> i could eat it if i wanted mate, i just dont see the point of eating it if i feel like i dont fancy it...
> 
> im not going to stress about this meal, i just hope its not going to be a trend


Stick it in the fridge for tomorrow or in case you wake up in the middle of the night starving.

Know what you mean, mate. I'm worried certain meds will make me lethargic. I'm vitually asleep most of the day as it is - I can't afford to be any more tired....lol


----------



## Milky

Ahhhhhh but if its in your "macro's" you have to eat it !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Ahhhhhh but if its in your "macro's" you have to eat it !!


alrate cocky cnut... lol.. it is in my daily intake yes mate but as im cutting it wont really matter its just more calories less lol...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> alrate cocky cnut... lol.. it is in my daily intake yes mate but as im cutting it wont really matter its just more calories less lol...


Your honour " l rest my case "......


----------



## Breda

Milky:2505916 said:


> Ahhhhhh but if its in your "macro's" you have to eat it !!


Pmsl behave yourself milky

Just a thought here about macros... Say you have a weekly macro split instead of daily missing a meal here or there would make no difference as you could make it up throughout the week


----------



## Uriel

listen homos - as long as you get a few beer - some quim and a fist full of oxy's in you hatch every day - you'll grow like weeds.....the rest is folk lore lol


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Just been catching up and things don't ****ing hang about in here do they.... I don't read for a couple days and there are another 6 pages :lol:

I've not had much to do with women as I am a selfish cnut and like to do what I want when I want no questions asked. I've got a mother to question me and I don't need another woman to do that too. The longest relationship I've had hasn't lasted the football season, shows just how much of a [email protected] I am I suppose 

Don't get me wrong I love women but I just only want them around when it suits me and I guess I've not grown up enough to learn that little thing called compromise 

Can't be easy if you're surrounded by them though, I've only got my mum here and she's more like an army of one in this house 

As everyone said that leg session looked like fun and after your hockey match I reckon you should come down and I'll go out on the lash with you. It would make my walking look more normal after those 2 little sessions :thumb:

I'm glad I popped in as Uriel's idea of diet sounds much better to me than the standard, I might give it a go next weekend at this poker tournament (minus the oxys) and see how it works out :beer:

Good luck in the hockey match today Flinty hope you crush them!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

well done so far flinty. sorry, only just noticed this. subbed.


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> well done so far flinty. sorry, only just noticed this. subbed.


cheers pal !!


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Just been catching up and things don't ****ing hang about in here do they.... I don't read for a couple days and there are another 6 pages :lol:
> 
> I've not had much to do with women as I am a selfish cnut and like to do what I want when I want no questions asked. I've got a mother to question me and I don't need another woman to do that too. The longest relationship I've had hasn't lasted the football season, shows just how much of a [email protected] I am I suppose
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love women but I just only want them around when it suits me and I guess I've not grown up enough to learn that little thing called compromise
> 
> Can't be easy if you're surrounded by them though, I've only got my mum here and she's more like an army of one in this house
> 
> As everyone said that leg session looked like fun and after your hockey match I reckon you should come down and I'll go out on the lash with you. It would make my walking look more normal after those 2 little sessions :thumb:
> 
> I'm glad I popped in as Uriel's idea of diet sounds much better to me than the standard, I might give it a go next weekend at this poker tournament (minus the oxys) and see how it works out :beer:
> 
> Good luck in the hockey match today Flinty hope you crush them!


thanks mate, and glad you popped in... me and the Mrs still not fully talking lol.. but were off out tonight for a all you can eat buffet (my treat meal) so will probably have to talk to her by then...

know what you mean about just having them around when you want them mate, that would be perfect, unfortunately in real life thats hard to achieve lol...

i dont know about hockey later as im struggling to sit and have a sh1t this morning lol.. dam those leg workouts,,


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i dont know about hockey later as im struggling to sit and have a sh1t this morning lol.. dam those leg workouts,,


Haha welcome to my world, been like that since friday. Whoever exercise does you the world of good was obviously a cnut!

Off out for a ride this mornin get the blood going in the pins, see if it helps any.

Enjoy the meal!


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Haha welcome to my world, been like that since friday. Whoever exercise does you the world of good was obviously a cnut!
> 
> Off out for a ride this mornin get the blood going in the pins, see if it helps any.
> 
> Enjoy the meal!


lol true mate, total cnuts...

enjoy your ride pal. glad you seem on the mend, you can get back to it now and stop fcukin slacking off , just cos you got a runny nose and a poorly tum tum lol X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> lol true mate, total cnuts...
> 
> enjoy your ride pal. glad you seem on the mend, you can get back to it now and stop fcukin slacking off , just cos you got a runny nose and a poorly tum tum lol X


Im on it boss haha


----------



## TrainingwithMS

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate, and glad you popped in... me and the Mrs still not fully talking lol.. but were off out tonight for a all you can eat buffet (my treat meal) so will probably have to talk to her by then...
> 
> know what you mean about just having them around when you want them mate, that would be perfect, unfortunately in real life thats hard to achieve lol...
> 
> i dont know about hockey later as im struggling to sit and have a sh1t this morning lol.. dam those leg workouts,,


Ah I'm sure a bit of dinner and a chin wag will calm the waters so to speak, enjoy the cheat meal anyway 

I just read that back and it makes me seem a right mug although that could well be the case... I just guess being in my old man's snooker club for most of my childhood years, then joining the navy which is very much about single life at 19 and then playing poker for 4 years which was like the forces just with better money and no duty weekends 

I guess I'll conform someday when I meet the right woman as we all do 

Oh well I hope they are in good enough shape for the game anyway!


----------



## gym rat

you wer up early pal, whats times your match...no complaining you big girl just get on with it.lol easier said than done sometimes but fcuk it, i see you i tempted ya into the buffet


----------



## Uriel

I'm sure if you just turn up for the communal shower and suck all the team off as usual - you won;'t be missed at the match flinty lol


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> you wer up early pal, whats times your match...no complaining you big girl just get on with it.lol easier said than done sometimes but fcuk it, i see you i tempted ya into the buffet


yes you cnut, you talked me into a buffet dinner lol.. i cant wait !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I'm sure if you just turn up for the communal shower and suck all the team off as usual - you won;'t be missed at the match flinty lol[/quote
> 
> to be fair mate i do make them have showers before the game aswell pmsl ...


----------



## Milky

Just passed comment about me and the wife in my journal.

Not getting on is a killer mate and ruins your mindset. You dont realise how much.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just passed comment about me and the wife in my journal.
> 
> Not getting on is a killer mate and ruins your mindset. You dont realise how much.


i do know what ya mean pal, but im a stubborn cnut and dont like to make the first move.... looks like i might have to this time, i dont like falling out but i felt i was right and she was wrong..


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i do know what ya mean pal, but im a stubborn cnut and dont like to make the first move.... looks like i might have to this time, i dont like falling out but i felt i was right and she was wrong..


Totally get you mate.

I have been in lots of relationships that fu&ked with my head and ruined my training. Never again.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> i do know what ya mean pal, but im a stubborn cnut and dont like to make the first move.... looks like i might have to this time, i dont like falling out but i felt i was right and she was wrong..


We're all the same mate when we feel we're in the right... Some times you just need to swallow your pride for a peaceful happy life


----------



## flinty90

right im off to try and run around a hockey pitch lol , so have a good saturday, will catch up with ya all later

peace !!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> right im off to try and run around a hockey pitch lol , so have a good saturday, will catch up with ya all later
> 
> peace !!


Surprised you can walk let alone run around after a ball today after that leg session.

Have a good one


----------



## flinty90

well fook me that was interesting lol.....

really felt sh1tty playing today, only a friendly game but i am deffo not training legs on fridays in future..

i will give legs a miss next week and the train them mondays ...

smashed a few folks about though feels good to be playing again. always miss it after 6 moths off season...

looking forward to our all you can eat buffet tonight, i deserve it !!!


----------



## Raptor

flinty90 said:


> well fook me that was interesting lol.....
> 
> really felt sh1tty playing today, only a friendly game but i am deffo not training legs on fridays in future..
> 
> i will give legs a miss next week and the train them mondays ...
> 
> smashed a few folks about though feels good to be playing again. always miss it after 6 moths off season...
> 
> *
> looking forward to our all you can eat buffet tonight, i deserve it !!!*


I've got less than an hour in my carb up and i really can't fit much more in 

Max who's helping me said 6 hours and not 24, but i'm just not that hungry this morning tbh


----------



## flinty90

just found out what im doing for my next session of cardio pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Right then, u need to film big ol' flintmeister doing that i will pay in reps


----------



## Milky

fatstuff said:


> Right then, u need to film big ol' flintmeister doing that i will pay in reps


x 2..


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> Right then, u need to film big ol' flintmeister doing that i will pay in reps


well i made a start i have some of them trainers pmsl !!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> just found out what im doing for my next session of cardio pmsl


brilliant. i'm off to practise. i particularly enjoyed the twisty round bit.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> just found out what im doing for my next session of cardio pmsl


Big Skank


----------



## Uriel

flinty and the gym sh1tkickers "doing Cardio"


----------



## flinty90

i fvckin dount i can dance like that at the minute im absolutely full to the brim of beef and chicken lol... the all you can eat was lush..

the missus and me are talking again so she has just enough room for my beef later with some bollox yoghurt yummy !!! X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty and the gym sh1tkickers "doing Cardio"


more like this fvcker mate lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty "all you can eat dancin"


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty "all you can eat dancin"


fvxkin p1ss myself laughing, that actually looks like me hahaha ,,,, i cant rep you yet again but your having some for that pmsl XX


----------



## Uriel

lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol


to be fair though mate he is fitter than you, at least he danced for 3 minutes non stop pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> to be fair though mate he is fitter than you, at least he danced for 3 minutes non stop pmsl


mate - I was doing my world famouse "Squirrel" dance all over the house yesterday like a bellend for about 10 minutes....i was fuked lol...........my little girl was p1ssing herself at me


----------



## Uriel

i stopped short of getting my "winter nuts" out.....thats only for the ho's lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i stopped short of getting my "winter nuts" out.....thats only for the ho's lol


PMSL, mate you know what. i love how happy you seem to be on here just lately, its nice to see you buzzing, its been noticed by someone else too mate that we both know..

keep it up pal.. it makes my day X


----------



## Milky

This is more your style of dancing matey !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> This is more your style of dancing matey !


i was waiting for this video to be posted lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> PMSL, mate you know what. i love how happy you seem to be on here just lately, its nice to see you buzzing, its been noticed by someone else too mate that we both know..
> 
> keep it up pal.. it makes my day X


look flinty - you actually know me a little deeper than a lot of people on here because of a few things......and i can guess who that is.

I just did some stupid things and some things just get out of shape (like TM and me), it happens and i'm not chuffed about how some it if went

I have always loved to laugh and be fun and help the odd bro out if i can and that is me...the real me.

the person you are talking about knew a little bit of the real me too.

you are a good bloke too mate - a diamond and i'm glad you are around - you make me smile a lot


----------



## flinty90

Yoshi said:


> subbed mate, sorry didn't realise you had one of these, about time you got one up lol


welcome mate, hope you pick up some tips !!!


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> look flinty - you actually know me a little deeper than a lot of people on here because of a few things......and i can guess who that is.
> 
> I just did some stupid things and some things just get out of shape (like TM and me), it happens and i'm not chuffed about how some it if went
> 
> I have always loved to laugh and be fun and help the odd bro out if i can and that is me...the real me.
> 
> the person you are talking about knew a little bit of the real me too.
> 
> you are a good bloke too mate - a diamond and i'm glad you are around - you make me smile a lot


******


----------



## teflondon

Bit of bro-mance going on here


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> ******


FPMSL

My mate who I train with is a Kiwi....he's got an ace sense of humour and has been over here for years so knows the brit humour but i think he still gets shocked..

We were texting each other all through my gym sesh earlier today about gear/training etc......he said he felt a bit silly doing proggy pics and sending me one...

Every one writes (No ****) on the forums when they compliment you so I said I was looking forward to seeing how he's come on (in a **** way) lol

He was like "You're a Latent Homosexual"

I was Like "Less of the Latent Sexy bum"

And he's not texted me since PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Yoshi said:


> and this is about flintys jounery how?....... lol


its my journal mate, all these are mates that are welcome to come in here and chew the fat lol dont worry chap its cool X


----------



## Uriel

Yoshi said:


> and this is about flintys jounery how?....... lol


you'll find the journal become hang out for a lot of unrelated banter yosh.......or spam technically lol


----------



## Fatstuff

whats a journery?


----------



## TrainingwithMS

There's a lot of love in the air tonight it's like everyone is loaded up on pills and we've all come up at the same time I love it


----------



## Uriel

lol, these forums came about for like minded people to discuss, banter and share info and support one another....

they get out of kilter and become places of hate at times......this place has a brilliant vibe these days and it is totally down to the good members using the site now.

Been a long time since i had a pill but i feel the love lol


----------



## flinty90

well although i ust wrote some of this is Uri's journal i will update here..

Woke up this morning feeling starrving after the food binge meal last night,

I am starting to get some effects of the anavar i feel, making me feel constantly hungry and also warmed me up a little i cant stay cool. i lay on top of the bed at night with a window open and fan on and im still sweating like a fat kid in a cake shop...

Hoping to see some strength increases over next few days training ...

I am also thinking of getting another stash of anavar and upping the dose to over 100 mg per day, i will see at the minute how i feel. but im going to run it for 10 weeks and add primobolan in for that last 4 or 5 weeks of the cycle...

im looking forward to getting in the gym tomorrow, i hate the fact that there is no gym open sunday, me and missus were going to go for a ride on motorbike but its peeing down here, so will go swimming this afternoon for a stretch out..

she massaged my legs last night as the doms is getting unreal lol....

anyway, hardly any carbs all week this week just to see how it affects training and energy levels..

breakfast this morning

6 egg scramble 4 rashers of bacon. might slip a couple of mushrooms in there too...


----------



## Breda

A lot of estrogen in here last night.... Check the titties lads... Gyno may be around the corner

Nice to see a few big lumps spreading the love :wub:


----------



## Milky

Really want to get into the swimming thing you know but my local pool has the most bizarre opening times to the public its almost impossible.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Really want to get into the swimming thing you know but my local pool has the most bizarre opening times to the public its almost impossible.


yes mate ours are quite bizarre through the week as well.. you have to b there at half 5 in morning or at 10 at night lol or thats how it seems...


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Really want to get into the swimming thing you know but my local pool has the most bizarre opening times to the public its almost impossible.


I hope you and flinty aren't in the same swimming pool......someone may mistake it for a giant bowl of Cnut soup pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I hope you and flinty aren't in the same swimming pool......someone may mistake it for a giant bowl of Cnut soup pmsl


with dumplings pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> with dumplings pmsl


and croutons if milky is still peeling from turky lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> and croutons if milky is still peeling from turky lol


foook sake mate i just had breakfast lol


----------



## Mingster

There's some big guys in our pool, too....lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> and croutons if milky is still peeling from turky lol


I dont peel..... mind you l was told l wasnt tanned yesterday.... sun bed today.


----------



## flinty90

right im off swimming for a hour guys... try and stretch my legs out pmsl ...

feel like i have been raped by Uriel and his foot long winkle


----------



## flinty90

P1ssed off, got to the leisure centre , and they say public swiming closed due to a water polo competition all day W4NK

so im not happy !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> P1ssed off, got to the leisure centre , and they say public swiming closed due to a water polo competition all day W4NK
> 
> so im not happy !!!


That's what they told u, they just dont want u in there they didn't want to upset u but your behaviour in the children's pool was unacceptable and inappropriate :lol:


----------



## Uriel

ahh - the old "Get rid of the Pedo" response lol


----------



## Milky

I rest my case re the swimming..


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> right im off swimming for a hour guys... try and stretch my legs out pmsl ...
> 
> feel like i have been raped by Uriel and his foot long winkle


If i had a foot long long winkle, i'd walk around with it hanging out on permanent display, be a porn legend and probably have a World Book Of record Enrty For Pox Clinic Admissions pmsl


----------



## bandyleg

Not good that fella get yaself out on the bike instead much more fun


----------



## flinty90

bandyleg said:


> Not good that fella get yaself out on the bike instead much more fun


i would but its peeing it down so fook that...


----------



## flinty90

Training ,

Chest today , will post routine when i have completed it..

Diet this week will be around 2100 calories per day

and no more than 50 grams of carbs per day. going to see how that runs out this week. Into 9th day of Anavar cycle now...

feeling quite lean today, however like i say the scales are showing me at 250 pounds which is ridiculous as thats like 6 pounds on in 2 days.... (BOLLOX). but like i say im looking leaner and feeling good so not really worried about scale weight...

I have got an obsession at the minute with feeling my muscles on my arms and chest , there feeling like rock at the minute so all in all i feel everything is on track so far..

just a little experiment with carbs this week then for me to see how i respond energy wise and see if i feel even leaner at end of week ...

whats everyone elses plans today ???


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> Training ,
> 
> Chest today , will post routine when i have completed it..
> 
> Diet this week will be around 2100 calories per day
> 
> and no more than 50 grams of carbs per day. going to see how that runs out this week. Into 9th day of Anavar cycle now...
> 
> feeling quite lean today, however like i say the scales are showing me at 250 pounds which is ridiculous as thats like 6 pounds on in 2 days.... (BOLLOX). but like i say im looking leaner and feeling good so not really worried about scale weight...
> 
> I have got an obsession at the minute with feeling my muscles on my arms and chest , there feeling like rock at the minute so all in all i feel everything is on track so far..
> 
> just a little experiment with carbs this week then for me to see how i respond energy wise and see if i feel even leaner at end of week ...
> 
> whats everyone elses plans today ???


Be good to see your chest routine man, Im gonna try changing mine every 4 weeks so mite try it. Got a legs session later then start niteshift at 6. pretty much a chill out day before then


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Be good to see your chest routine man, Im gonna try changing mine every 4 weeks so mite try it. Got a legs session later then start niteshift at 6. pretty much a chill out day before then


ouch , bloody nights mate i feel for you pal... i hate nights, especially with my work... its too cold lol !!!


----------



## Breda

Bro if your're doing any db pressing and don't mind taking tips off a small dude then try this.... after your set hold the dumb bells at the bottom of the press for about 10 seconds and get a good stretch then try and get another 5 reps out... You may need to lower the weight a bit but you can really feel your chest work on those 5 reps and you'll get a nice pump too

This method has help me out a lot


----------



## Glassback

It is annoying when the pool is taken over like tha, you should have gone and played polo! Ha!

I had a mean session yesterday, light weight but it killed me so I am resting today. Going to watch the F1 I recorded and I have the new F1 game too so relaxed day.


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Bro if your're doing any db pressing and don't mind taking tips off a small dude then try this.... after your set hold the dumb bells at the bottom of the press for about 10 seconds and get a good stretch then try and get another 5 reps out... You may need to lower the weight a bit but you can really feel your chest work on those 5 reps and you'll get a nice pump too
> 
> This method has help me out a lot


thanks for the tip mate, i do normally have a pause on dumbells top and bottom but not for 10 seconds, normally about 2 or 3 , i really do concentrate when im lifting to squeeze the muscle at top and bottom of movements, thats perhaps why my weights (for my size) dont match up to some of the meaty blokes that lift on here...

I try and do everything slow and controlled which in turn does affect weight..

i will give the 10 second pause a go mate as it sounds right up my street

cheers


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> thanks for the tip mate, i do normally have a pause on dumbells top and bottom but not for 10 seconds, normally about 2 or 3 , i really do concentrate when im lifting to squeeze the muscle at top and bottom of movements, thats perhaps why my weights (for my size) dont match up to some of the meaty blokes that lift on here...
> 
> I try and do everything slow and controlled which in turn does affect weight..
> 
> i will give the 10 second pause a go mate as it sounds right up my street
> 
> cheers


Yea mate give it a try the 1st 10 reps on set 1 might be quite easy but TUT will be increased dramatically so it quickly catches up with you and its 45 reps in total :thumbup1:


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> ouch , bloody nights mate i feel for you pal... i hate nights, especially with my work... its too cold lol !!!


ah mines aint too bad, been doing 2 days then 2 nites for nearly year so its just like a second nature. quite enjoy it tbh.

That sounds hard as f*** Breda, think id struggle to hold em for 10 seconds never mind pump out another 5 reps haha.

Any of you try negative reps? been doing a couple of them at the end of sets lately and feel pretty good for me


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> ah mines aint too bad, been doing 2 days then 2 nites for nearly year so its just like a second nature. quite enjoy it tbh.
> 
> That sounds hard as f*** Breda, think id struggle to hold em for 10 seconds never mind pump out another 5 reps haha.
> 
> Any of you try negative reps? been doing a couple of them at the end of sets lately and feel pretty good for me


i try not to absolutely smash my body to bits every session by going to failure and adding in negatives, however every couple of weeks we will do a session with everything thrown in mate, negatives failure and partials just to destroy it...

love negatives on arms and shoulder work to be honest ....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i try not to absolutely smash my body to bits every session by going to failure and adding in negatives, however every couple of weeks we will do a session with everything thrown in mate, negatives failure and partials just to destroy it...
> 
> love negatives on arms and shoulder work to be honest ....


Ive never really bothered with negatives, mostly with not having a helping hand to assist on the up, normally I just slow the negative down while im lifting.

Are they worth doing?


----------



## teflondon

DaveW said:


> Ive never really bothered with negatives, mostly with not having a helping hand to assist on the up, normally I just slow the negative down while im lifting.
> 
> Are they worth doing?


im noticing a slow increase in strength with it, defo feel it more in the muscle the couple of days after training them, mainly do them with chest and shoulders the now, and with weighted wide grip pull ups. just tend to do them on heavy sets when im doing between 4 - 8 reps. Supposedly it works the negative movement to failure as well.

Think i will try your advice on my lighter sets breda


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Ive never really bothered with negatives, mostly with not having a helping hand to assist on the up, normally I just slow the negative down while im lifting.
> 
> Are they worth doing?


definitely worth adding in , but like i say not every session IMO


----------



## Guest

teflondon said:


> im noticing a slow increase in strength with it, defo feel it more in the muscle the couple of days after training them, mainly do them with chest and shoulders the now, and with weighted wide grip pull ups. just tend to do them on heavy sets when im doing between 4 - 8 reps. Supposedly it works the negative movement to failure as well.
> 
> Think i will try your advice on my lighter sets breda


Ill have to start doing them while Ive got a mate coming with me see if it changes any. Still dont trust him with the bigger weights tho, sod left me on my back with 140 on my chest last week while he was balls deep in his blackberry haha


----------



## Breda

teflondon said:


> ah mines aint too bad, been doing 2 days then 2 nites for nearly year so its just like a second nature. quite enjoy it tbh.
> 
> That sounds hard as f*** Breda, think id struggle to hold em for 10 seconds never mind pump out another 5 reps haha.
> 
> Any of you try negative reps? been doing a couple of them at the end of sets lately and feel pretty good for me


Its not easy Tef but thats why you'd use lighter weights so you can maintain form... I love it mate, even as a shock once a month

Never tried negatives TBH might give them a go


----------



## teflondon

DaveW said:


> Ill have to start doing them while Ive got a mate coming with me see if it changes any. Still dont trust him with the bigger weights tho, sod left me on my back with 140 on my chest last week while he was balls deep in his blackberry haha


thats never good! hope u slapped him down like a bitch for that 1! haha


----------



## Breda

DaveW said:


> Ill have to start doing them while Ive got a mate coming with me see if it changes any. Still dont trust him with the bigger weights tho, sod left me on my back with 140 on my chest last week while he was balls deep in his blackberry haha


Sounds like you got a top training partner there mate :rolleye:


----------



## teflondon

Breda said:


> Its not easy Tef but thats why you'd use lighter weights so you can maintain form... I love it mate, even as a shock once a month
> 
> Never tried negatives TBH might give them a go


defo gonna try it as ive always been guilty of falling into a routine and not changing it. good to shock the body with something new every now and again. How often do you guys change your routines?


----------



## Guest

teflondon said:


> thats never good! hope u slapped him down like a bitch for that 1! haha


Payback day today m8! haha



Breda said:


> Sounds like you got a top training partner there mate :rolleye:


Aye m8, he makes up for it in comedy value tho, just watching him squirm on the bench has me in tears haha


----------



## Breda

DaveW said:


> Aye m8, he makes up for it in comedy value tho, just watching him squirm on the bench has me in tears haha


Well that makes him worth keeping lol


----------



## Breda

teflondon said:


> defo gonna try it as ive always been guilty of falling into a routine and not changing it. good to shock the body with something new every now and again. How often do you guys change your routines?


I dont have a routine bro... Certain exercises i'll always do but then theres others i'll put in or drop as and when i feel like it


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> defo gonna try it as ive always been guilty of falling into a routine and not changing it. good to shock the body with something new every now and again. *How often do you guys change your routines?*


i change mine slightly most times i go into the gym, but its all for something similair just perhaops a slightly different angle or something mate...


----------



## flinty90

Ok guys chest today

*BB flat bench*

15 x 50 kg

15 x 60 kg

12 x 73 kg

10 x 83 kg

8 x 100 kg

6 x 107 kg

4 x 117 kg

2 x 127 kg needed a spot on 1 .. pain lol

*
Cable Crossovers*

15 x 25

15 x 30

15 x 35

15 x 50 All very tight form, nice squeeze in the midle and 1 second pause

Db incline press

15 x 20 kg

15 x 25 kg

15 x 25 kg

9 x 27.5 kg (using bredas 10 second pause at bottom) these screwed me over could only get 9 and totall hammered.. hence lighter weights.. THANKS BREDA i owe you one lol.

*Pec Deck*

15 x 45 kg

12 x 50 kg

10 x 57.25 kg

8 x 65 kg

6 x 72.5 kg

4 x 80 kg

2 x 102.5 kg..

chest done... i dont train arms normally after sessions i do them once every fortnight on there own, but i have started adding just a couple of sets in to finish off

*
triceps pushdowns*

*
*

2 sets of 15 reps at 35 kg nice and steady squeezing the last drops out

*
Skullcrushers*

2 sets of 10 reps with 30 kg..

that is enough to burn out triceps today , the chest session felt great , my muscle is starting to really feel solid ...

will be back in gym tonight for 45 minutes cardio..

now to have my fish for lunch (mackeral 2 tins) :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Ok guys chest today
> 
> *BB flat bench*
> 
> 15 x 50 kg
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> 12 x 73 kg
> 
> 10 x 83 kg
> 
> 8 x 100 kg
> 
> 6 x 107 kg
> 
> 4 x 117 kg
> 
> 2 x 127 kg needed a spot on 1 .. pain lol
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers*
> 
> 15 x 25
> 
> 15 x 30
> 
> 15 x 35
> 
> 15 x 50 All very tight form, nice squeeze in the midle and 1 second pause
> 
> Db incline press
> 
> 15 x 20 kg
> 
> 15 x 25 kg
> 
> 15 x 25 kg
> 
> 9 x 27.5 kg (using bredas 10 second pause at bottom) these screwed me over could only get 9 and totall hammered.. hence lighter weights.. THANKS BREDA i owe you one lol.
> 
> *Pec Deck*
> 
> 15 x 45 kg
> 
> 12 x 50 kg
> 
> 10 x 57.25 kg
> 
> 8 x 65 kg
> 
> 6 x 72.5 kg
> 
> 4 x 80 kg
> 
> 2 x 102.5 kg..
> 
> chest done... i dont train arms normally after sessions i do them once every fortnight on there own, but i have started adding just a couple of sets in to finish off
> 
> *
> triceps pushdowns*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 2 sets of 15 reps at 35 kg nice and steady squeezing the last drops out
> 
> *
> Skullcrushers*
> 
> 2 sets of 10 reps with 30 kg..
> 
> that is enough to burn out triceps today , the chest session felt great , my muscle is starting to really feel solid ...
> 
> will be back in gym tonight for 45 minutes cardio..
> 
> now to have my fish for lunch (mackeral 2 tins) :thumbup1:


Good workout mate. Those pauses look like killers, next time I include any DBs in my chest routine I will be giving them a go also.

nice weight on the flat bench Flinty, 120K is my next target, currently on 100K myself, and building up to 6-8 reps, once there will up the weight again. However at my age not rushing it! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster

Nice workout Flinty, and some top benching. I know the value of a good warm-up but wouldn't maybe 6 sets of bench instead of 8 leave a little more in the tank when it comes to your heaviest sets?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Nice workout Flinty, and some top benching. I know the value of a good warm-up but wouldn't maybe 6 sets of bench instead of 8 leave a little more in the tank when it comes to your heaviest sets?


I know what you mean mate, im trying to balance reps at the minute with weight..

i like to more reps rather than heavier weight if you know what i mean

i could train like

15 x 50

10 x 80

8 x 100

8 x 127 and see if i can reach 8

but im trying to get the reps in mate and still upping the weight to a respectable 127 kg, just next week i will try and get more than 2 reps with it, and then when i get to 4 or 6 reps on last set with 127 kg i will up the weights all way through

you know what i mean... what you say is right mate and like you know there is 1000s of ways to skin a cat lol.. im just trying this way for my cycle and see how i go. thats the best thing about this game trial and error, and see what works best for you , and then try something else ..

thanks for your input though mate lots of respect for you X


----------



## Mingster

No worries mate. You're quite right that there are many ways to arrive at the same destination. When I'm training more in a conventional bodybuilding manner I use that precise system you mention to progress. Reps then weight. It's probably the best way to get a bit of muscle growth tbh. I've got my strength head on at the minute lol so my thinking is that way inclined.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> No worries mate. You're quite right that there are many ways to arrive at the same destination. When I'm training more in a conventional bodybuilding manner I use that precise system you mention to progress. Reps then weight. It's probably the best way to get a bit of muscle growth tbh. I've got my strength head on at the minute lol so my thinking is that way inclined.


lol.. well mate when this cycle im on kicks in over next few days i might just be taking you up on the strength routine haha.. i will have to fight myself to stay on target for what i want to achieve.. obviously the anavar is good for some hard muscle and strength but not size, so thats how im training (at the minute) to drop some fat but keep muscle lean and harden up...

but when the strength kicks in who knows i might change my approach slightly lol.. (hopefully without injury) :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. I'm always thinking about leaning up but find myself irresistibly drawn back to lifting heavier every time. I'm like a fooking salmon heading back to the spawning grounds mate lol. Am only planning on doing this strength routine until November when I hope to do my first cycle in ages and revert to a bodybuilding routine. But if my strength starts going up with the meds who knows what I'll do haha:innocent:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'm always thinking about leaning up but find myself irresistibly drawn back to lifting heavier every time. I'm like a fooking salmon heading back to the spawning grounds mate lol. Am only planning on doing this strength routine until November when I hope to do my first cycle in ages and revert to a bodybuilding routine. But if my strength starts going up with the meds who knows what I'll do haha:innocent:


you just watch ya dont injure yourself.. that would be a blow and a half , thats what i always worry about first and foremost..

i try and do everything right form wise and in the right way to minimize injury risk..

when you have 127 kg above you thinking fcuk me that feels too heavy lol. it only takes a second or the wrong jar of ebergy to put something out..

always in back of my mind when getting heavier and heavier... your muscles may be adapting to the weight faster than your bones and tendons and all the rest of your bodys support systems may be a bit lacking. ya have got to be careful.. and thats why i stress to people do it right and take it steady... its a marathon not a sprint, give ALL your mechanisms time to catch up with the weight your about to lift and not just your pec muscle or your front delt

good luck my friend


----------



## Mingster

I've bust two discs, torn a pec, rotator cuff and my lower back muscles all powerlifting. Countless minor shoulder, elbow and wrist injuries and a recent calf strain all from higher rep training. The difference is with heavy weight there is little to no margin for error with your form, with lighter weights you get a split second of 'correction time' or a second chance if you like.

I'm very concious of injury, mate - especially as it takes longer to recover when you're an old duffer like me lol - but it's also hard to rein yourself back and not go for that little bit extra as this is fundemental to the sport and to progress. It's a fine balancing act and it's a mental thing as much as a physical one.

Even after nearly 30 years of training it's not a skill I can claim to have mastered.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Ok guys chest today
> 
> *BB flat bench*
> 
> 15 x 50 kg
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> 12 x 73 kg
> 
> 10 x 83 kg
> 
> 8 x 100 kg
> 
> 6 x 107 kg
> 
> 4 x 117 kg
> 
> 2 x 127 kg needed a spot on 1 .. pain lol
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers*
> 
> 15 x 25
> 
> 15 x 30
> 
> 15 x 35
> 
> 15 x 50 All very tight form, nice squeeze in the midle and 1 second pause
> 
> Db incline press
> 
> 15 x 20 kg
> 
> 15 x 25 kg
> 
> 15 x 25 kg
> 
> 9 x 27.5 kg (using bredas 10 second pause at bottom) these screwed me over could only get 9 and totall hammered.. hence lighter weights.. THANKS BREDA i owe you one lol.
> 
> *Pec Deck*
> 
> 15 x 45 kg
> 
> 12 x 50 kg
> 
> 10 x 57.25 kg
> 
> 8 x 65 kg
> 
> 6 x 72.5 kg
> 
> 4 x 80 kg
> 
> 2 x 102.5 kg..
> 
> chest done... i dont train arms normally after sessions i do them once every fortnight on there own, but i have started adding just a couple of sets in to finish off
> 
> *
> triceps pushdowns*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 2 sets of 15 reps at 35 kg nice and steady squeezing the last drops out
> 
> *
> Skullcrushers*
> 
> 2 sets of 10 reps with 30 kg..
> 
> that is enough to burn out triceps today , the chest session felt great , my muscle is starting to really feel solid ...
> 
> will be back in gym tonight for 45 minutes cardio..
> 
> now to have my fish for lunch (mackeral 2 tins) :thumbup1:


Glad it suited you mate


----------



## flinty90

right off in half hour to do my cardio DOH !!! i know but its got to be done...

legs still fcukin buzzing from fridays leg session lol... will give em a good stretch out i guess..

have a good session , the ones that havent been to gym yet anyway haha.....make it fcukin have it :gun_bandana:


----------



## flinty90

Phew, thats another cardio session done thank god lol... its not too bad actually just plug myself into my music and off i go... felt it tonight though, like i couldnt get some full lungs of air, always same after i have trained chest in morning though...

got fish for tea.. about 250 grams of cod , with some nandos south african Braii sauce lush .. oh and the obligatory veg !!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> Phew, thats another cardio session done thank god lol... its not too bad actually just plug myself into my music and off i go... felt it tonight though, like i couldnt get some full lungs of air, always same after i have trained chest in morning though...
> 
> got fish for tea.. about 250 grams of cod , with some nandos south african Braii sauce lush .. oh and the obligatory veg !!!


I haven't done any cardio for a while, think Im going to have to get back to it as Im adding a little BF while Im bulking.


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> I haven't done any cardio for a while, think Im going to have to get back to it as Im adding a little BF while Im bulking.


thats the whole idea of a bulk mate lol... you could try cleaning up the food your taking in mate ???


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> thats the whole idea of a bulk mate lol... you could try cleaning up the food your taking in mate ???


Im eating very clean at the moment 405 protein, mostly chicken breast, 30% carbs mostly high GI such as oats and wholewheat pasta. the only sugars Im having are in fruit, 2 bananas a day maximum, and I have 800ml semi skimmed milk everyday which contains sugars.


----------



## Fatstuff

There's too much veg in this journal for my liking flintini


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Im eating very clean at the moment 405 protein, mostly chicken breast, 30% carbs mostly high GI such as oats and wholewheat pasta. the only sugars Im having are in fruit, 2 bananas a day maximum, and I have 800ml semi skimmed milk everyday which contains sugars.


mmmmm sounds clean enough mate... maybe knock your calories back a little bit then pal.. or like you say IF YOU MUST knock a bit of SS cardio out brother !! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> There's too much veg in this journal for my liking flintini


i have to have the veg mate or i will be bunged up pal... over 5 eggs per day i need some roughage to get them back out somehow lol


----------



## flinty90

Nice steady morning for me today. had a crap nights sleep last night, dont know whats up, seems all i think about when i lay in bed is training, and what im going to do the day after lol.. its ok in one way but its also nice to switch off now and again and let things just happen...

Day 10 of cycle..

i am constantly feeling myself lol, my body is feeling so hard at the minute so thats a good sign ,

will be training back later on this afternoon so will put the session down later..

hope you all have a good morning !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Nice steady morning for me today. had a crap nights sleep last night, dont know whats up, seems all i think about when i lay in bed is training, and what im going to do the day after lol.. its ok in one way but its also nice to switch off now and again and let things just happen...
> 
> Day 10 of cycle..
> 
> i am constantly feeling myself lol, my body is feeling so hard at the minute so thats a good sign ,
> 
> will be training back later on this afternoon so will put the session down later..
> 
> hope you all have a good morning !!!


U are very similar to me, I am a nightmare to get to sleep, my mind is all over the shop, particularly about training. I have started playing podcasts under my pillow so I can hear it through my pillow, your mind listens and just switches off. Give it a try, can't hurt trust me.


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> U are very similar to me, I am a nightmare to get to sleep, my mind is all over the shop, particularly about training. I have started playing podcasts under my pillow so I can hear it through my pillow, your mind listens and just switches off. Give it a try, can't hurt trust me.


lol i plugged myself into my ipod last night just on nice and low but it did work mate thanks, i woke up this morning strangling myself with the earphones pmsl.. so i either slept after all or passed out from lack of oxygen to the brain X


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> lol i plugged myself into my ipod last night just on nice and low but it did work mate thanks, i woke up this morning strangling myself with the earphones pmsl.. so i either slept after all or passed out from lack of oxygen to the brain X


Ha ha, Im always doing something similar :lol:


----------



## Glassback

Bull**** flinty no way iPod ear phone wire it long enough to get round that neck haha!


----------



## teflondon

Feeling ur pain with the sleep scenario flinty, I'm in the same boat, always struggle to get to sleep, can be tired all day then come bedtime I'm wide awake, any cures....

Tried breda's thing with the chest, after 10 secs there was no chance of gettin those 35's back up. Epic fail this time pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Feeling ur pain with the sleep scenario flinty, I'm in the same boat, always struggle to get to sleep, can be tired all day then come bedtime I'm wide awake, any cures....
> 
> Tried breda's thing with the chest, after 10 secs there was no chance of gettin those 35's back up. Epic fail this time pmsl.


well i seen Milky talk about melatonin to make him sleep better and its supposed to work, however i dont like to take too many things at same time..

i fel asleep after putting my ipod on for a bit so that seemed to work for me..

and yeah the 10 second pause rips you to bits lol !!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> well i seen Milky talk about melatonin to make him sleep better and its supposed to work, however i dont like to take too many things at same time..
> 
> i fel asleep after putting my ipod on for a bit so that seemed to work for me..
> 
> and yeah the 10 second pause rips you to bits lol !!!


Rips u alrite, wat is melatonin? Not too keen on filling myself with dodgy chemicals lol. Got my best lift in 3 years today tho so all good ! Wat u training today


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Rips u alrite, wat is melatonin? Not too keen on filling myself with dodgy chemicals lol. Got my best lift in 3 years today tho so all good ! Wat u training today


Back for me today matey ...

I dont know what protein shake you guys use but i use Extreme Nutrition, just had there new flavour today "Blueberry Cheesecake" its fcukin awesome...lol

i will be training about half 4 tonight, so will get the routine down for them thats interested... i want to smash it tonight woop woop...


----------



## teflondon

Look forward to seeing it, need to bring my back on as I think it lacks compared to chest. That flavour sounds awesome, I'm on bulk powders whey the now, banana, mint choc chip and whey, thinking of trying BBw or myprotein as they have a few good sounding flavours


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Look forward to seeing it, need to bring my back on as I think it lacks compared to chest. That flavour sounds awesome, I'm on bulk powders whey the now, banana, mint choc chip and whey, thinking of trying BBw or myprotein as they have a few good sounding flavours


i used to hate training back mate i felt i could never connect properly with it, but last few months i have really started connecting with it and getting good at it, also enjoying it..

its amazing what dropping the weight right down and starting again can do for you ...and now i am stronger than i have ever been on back and than i ever would have been if i hadnt took steps to sort out my muscle connection issues !!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> i used to hate training back mate i felt i could never connect properly with it, but last few months i have really started connecting with it and getting good at it, also enjoying it..
> 
> its amazing what dropping the weight right down and starting again can do for you ...and now i am stronger than i have ever been on back and than i ever would have been if i hadnt took steps to sort out my muscle connection issues !!!


I love training back, wish I was better at Wide grip pulls though I suck at them


----------



## flinty90

When you get here @Dutch tony , thanks for reading all my journal lol. i presume thats what your doing mate , good to have you here !!! will see if you get this far without getting bored lol


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> i used to hate training back mate i felt i could never connect properly with it, but last few months i have really started connecting with it and getting good at it, also enjoying it..
> 
> its amazing what dropping the weight right down and starting again can do for you ...and now i am stronger than i have ever been on back and than i ever would have been if i hadnt took steps to sort out my muscle connection issues !!!


Wats ur fave exercise for it? I'm enjoying wide grip pull ups and t bar row the now, quite enjoy doing back an it's pretty strong but really think it should be a bit stronger compared to than the weights I do with chest. Looking for that quick fix ha


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Wats ur fave exercise for it? I'm enjoying wide grip pull ups and t bar row the now, quite enjoy doing back an it's pretty strong but really think it should be a bit stronger compared to than the weights I do with chest. Looking for that quick fix ha


got to be my adapted pull ups and deadlift.. would probably thinking about it be all i needed to develop a really good back IMO !!!


----------



## flinty90

just had lunch ,

5 scrambled eggs and half a tin of beans . i fcukin love that meal lol !!!

got half a roast chicken tonight with some brussels and carrots.

had bran flakes for breakfast today, really feeling bunged at minute so up with the bran and unfortunately the carbs, i wanted to stay low carbs this week but thats out the window at the minute...


----------



## Joe1961

Love training back flinty, glad your connecting properly now and enjoying it as well. Great group of muscles and they look the dogs bo**oks when flexin, nicceeee

Joe


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> just had lunch ,
> 
> 5 scrambled eggs and half a tin of beans . i fcukin love that meal lol !!!
> 
> got half a roast chicken tonight with some brussels and carrots.
> 
> had bran flakes for breakfast today, really feeling bunged at minute so up with the bran and unfortunately the carbs, i wanted to stay low carbs this week but thats out the window at the minute...


Snap mate except without the beans! 6 scramblers every day. Do you take any yolks out? Im trying 3 whole, 3 whites the now


----------



## gym rat

get some of those satchets of fibre sure mate... done the trick when i was dieting for the show, there were times a didnt sh1t for like 8days


----------



## bandyleg

Right then flint mi old pineapple!!

Spoke to poppa bear (big bear) today and im heading up that way on thursday gonna be having several sessions one to one with him 

Any way i dindnt mean to hijack ya post but he did ask me to say hi and thanks for the shout!

So have a few reps on big bear!!

edit, It wont let me give ya the reps at the min but i will remember lol

Oh he also said get your savvy ass up and do the training he keeps offering ya!! :rockon:


----------



## nogger

flinty90 said:


> just had lunch ,
> 
> 5 scrambled eggs and half a tin of beans . i fcukin love that meal lol !!!
> 
> got half a roast chicken tonight with some brussels and carrots.
> 
> had bran flakes for breakfast today, really feeling bunged at minute so up with the bran and unfortunately the carbs, i wanted to stay low carbs this week but thats out the window at the minute...


Had beans as well...Green pepper,onion,green chilli,tomato sauce,curry powder mixed with the beans pour over 3 beef burger and chips(v.nice.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

This must be the busiest diary on UKM at the moment, between you and Milky it takes 1/2 the day to catch up when I don't get on for a bit :lol:

I am terrible getting to sleep too and my mind is always racing whenever I go to bed. I have a laptop in my room setup right next to the bed, I have a bunch of shows or a film on there and put it on when I get into bed. It normally takes me about 2 weeks to watch a film because I drop off pretty lively but if I don't have it on then I just toss and turn for ages.

Good reading anyway Flinty :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

bloody hell i just got on here and theres 10 more posts lol.. i will aim to answer them one by one as i eat my half a chicken lol...


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Love training back flinty, glad your connecting properly now and enjoying it as well. Great group of muscles and they look the dogs bo**oks when flexin, nicceeee
> 
> Joe


yes mate i am really enjoying the back sessions , tonight was no exception lol.. the pumps in my forearms were the hardest i have ever felt in the gym !!!

you look a big unit joe mate how big are you ??


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Snap mate except without the beans! 6 scramblers every day. Do you take any yolks out? Im trying 3 whole, 3 whites the now


No way mate get the whole eggs in there each day, i can never see the point of taking the yolks out mate, if i was that concerned i would just cut down the amount of eggs period pal.... why you taking yolks out ?? whats your thinking pal ???


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> get some of those satchets of fibre sure mate... done the trick when i was dieting for the show, there were times a didnt sh1t for like 8days


8 days without a sh1t fcuk mate, i think longest i have ever gone is 2 days, but i was normally a 2 -3 sh1ts per day man, now im struggling to crack a good one out each day, its like it comes in 3 day cycles now for a decent one lol.. (yuk im eating as i type and talking about sh1te lol)


----------



## flinty90

nogger said:


> Had beans as well...Green pepper,onion,green chilli,tomato sauce,curry powder mixed with the beans pour over 3 beef burger and chips(v.nice.


Chips what the fcuk are they lol,, i havent had a potato for 6 weeks mate lol.... but your idea sounds like a good one, i will bear that in mind , i do sometimes slip a little bit of curry powder in the beans though it changes the flavour doesnt it !! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> This must be the busiest diary on UKM at the moment, between you and Milky it takes 1/2 the day to catch up when I don't get on for a bit :lol:
> 
> I am terrible getting to sleep too and my mind is always racing whenever I go to bed. I have a laptop in my room setup right next to the bed, I have a bunch of shows or a film on there and put it on when I get into bed. It normally takes me about 2 weeks to watch a film because I drop off pretty lively but if I don't have it on then I just toss and turn for ages.
> 
> Good reading anyway Flinty :thumbup1:


yesh mate, im always same when i get myself motivated like i am for something i tend not to be able to switch off from it, like i said its good in one way as i feel organised and prepared for the following day, but on the other hand the sleep lossed affects me after a few days .....

Right i think thats everyone answered lol...


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> Chips what the fcuk are they lol,, i havent had a potato for 6 weeks mate lol.... but your idea sounds like a good one, i will bear that in mind , i do sometimes slip a little bit of curry powder in the beans though it changes the flavour doesnt it !! :thumbup1:


put 2 eggs in your tin of beans and a bit paprika.

changes it completely


----------



## flinty90

andy said:
 

> put 2 eggs in your tin of beans and a bit paprika.
> 
> changes it completely


Have you changed your name ??? or am i thinking of someone else that looks exactly like you, is injured and lives in edinborough pmsl X


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> Have you changed your name ??? or am i thinking of someone else that looks exactly like you, is injured and lives in edinborough pmsl X


must be someone else mate......... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

ok guys trained back tonight, the pumps in my forearms actually made me a little anxious, i have never experienced pumps like it, it actually felt as if my arms werent attached to my body, like they had gone beyond pumped into a numb state...

anyway i battled on and quite liked it after a while, (gear has to be kicking in)

*Wide grip lat pulls*

15 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 75kg

6 x 80kg

4 x 90kg

2 x 110kg (stack) still strict and no throwing my weight into them,

*Inverted CG pulldowns*

15 x 30kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 45kg

15 x 50kg (first time i have done these)

*Seated wide grip row*

15 x 60kg

15 x 65kg

15 x 75kg

21's from 80 kg drop set down to 65 then 50 then up to 80 kg for as many as you can i got 5, these were murder..

*Deadlifts*

15 x 80kg

15 x 100kg

10 x 130kg

5 x 160kg (grip and forearms were shot)

job done .. felt really hard session to be fair but i really enjoyed it i was feeling very sick after the seated rows lol ....


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> must be someone else mate......... :whistling:


i thought so, he is a cnut that other bloke pmsl X


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> i thought so, he is a cnut that other bloke pmsl X


fck.....that one backfired.....


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> ok guys trained back tonight, the pumps in my forearms actually made me a little anxoius, i have never experienced pumps like it, it actually felt as if my arms werent attached to my body, like they had gone beyond pumped into a numb state...
> 
> anyway i battled on and quite liked it after a while, (gear has to be kicking in)
> 
> *Wide grip lat pulls*
> 
> 15 x 50kg
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 10 x 70kg
> 
> 8 x 75kg
> 
> 6 x 80kg
> 
> 4 x 90kg
> 
> 2 x 110kg (stack) still strict and no throwing my weight into them,
> 
> *Inverted CG pulldowns*
> 
> 15 x 30kg
> 
> 15 x 40kg
> 
> 15 x 45kg
> 
> 15 x 50kg (first time i have done these)
> 
> *Seated wide grip row*
> 
> 15 x 60kg
> 
> 15 x 65kg
> 
> 15 x 75kg
> 
> 21's from 80 kg drop set down to 65 then 50 then up to 80 kg for as many as you can i got 5, these were murder..
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> 15 x 80kg
> 
> 15 x 100kg
> 
> 10 x 130kg
> 
> 5 x 160kg (grip and forearms were shot)
> 
> job done .. felt really hard session to be fair but i really enjoyed it i was feeling very sick after the seated rows lol ....


nice


----------



## expletive

Good workout mate, well smashed!!!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> No way mate get the whole eggs in there each day, i can never see the point of taking the yolks out mate, if i was that concerned i would just cut down the amount of eggs period pal.... why you taking yolks out ?? whats your thinking pal ???


Just limiting the amount of fat in one meal mate, thinking bout the old cholesterol as well even tho I've read that your genetics will control cholesterol.


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Just limiting the amount of fat in one meal mate, thinking bout the old cholesterol as well even tho I've read that your genetics will control cholesterol.


Well mate unless your already predestined to have high cholestrol then i wouldnt worry about it at all... the cholesterol argument is quite a long drawn out one, but i think a lot of it is scare tactics mate , and eggs eaten everyday actually has been studied and proved to not affect cholestrol levels whatsoever.

i will try and find the study if your interested !!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> ok guys trained back tonight, the pumps in my forearms actually made me a little anxious, i have never experienced pumps like it, it actually felt as if my arms werent attached to my body, like they had gone beyond pumped into a numb state...
> 
> anyway i battled on and quite liked it after a while, (gear has to be kicking in)
> 
> *Wide grip lat pulls*
> 
> 15 x 50kg
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 10 x 70kg
> 
> 8 x 75kg
> 
> 6 x 80kg
> 
> 4 x 90kg
> 
> 2 x 110kg (stack) still strict and no throwing my weight into them,
> 
> *Inverted CG pulldowns*
> 
> 15 x 30kg
> 
> 15 x 40kg
> 
> 15 x 45kg
> 
> 15 x 50kg (first time i have done these)
> 
> *Seated wide grip row*
> 
> 15 x 60kg
> 
> 15 x 65kg
> 
> 15 x 75kg
> 
> 21's from 80 kg drop set down to 65 then 50 then up to 80 kg for as many as you can i got 5, these were murder..
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> 15 x 80kg
> 
> 15 x 100kg
> 
> 10 x 130kg
> 
> 5 x 160kg (grip and forearms were shot)
> 
> job done .. felt really hard session to be fair but i really enjoyed it i was feeling very sick after the seated rows lol ....


Good session mate, doing similar to myself, pretty much same weights with the lat pulldowns and seated row. Maybe my back ain't lackin for my size cos u look like a big strong Cnut haha. My deadlifting is seriously lacking tho


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Good session mate, doing similar to myself, pretty much same weights with the lat pulldowns and seated row. Maybe my back ain't lackin for my size cos u look like a big strong Cnut haha. My deadlifting is seriously lacking tho


are you doing same volume though mate ??? 57 reps is quite a high range to be moving them weights still


----------



## Joe1961

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i am really enjoying the back sessions , tonight was no exception lol.. the pumps in my forearms were the hardest i have ever felt in the gym !!!
> 
> you look a big unit joe mate how big are you ??


Me and the lad ui train with get the same in our forearms mate, some times, it gets that bad at times we cant hold the fcukin bars :lol:

Ia aint as big as I look flinty, just under 17st but not a lot of fat though mate.


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Me and the lad ui train with get the same in our forearms mate, some times, it gets that bad at times we cant hold the fcukin bars :lol:
> 
> Ia aint as big as I look flinty, just under 17st but not a lot of fat though mate.


just under 17 stne with not much fat is pretty beasty mate lol ... nice one X


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> are you doing same volume though mate ??? 57 reps is quite a high range to be moving them weights still


Na lol, start at 75 or 80 kg with the wide grip pull downs and jump up 5-10 k at a time. 4 sets usually. can get a good 5-6 reps with 100 kg the now so the strength is there. Never tried doing that volume, hows that work for u? I'm always 4 pretty heavy sets 6-12 reps


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> Well mate unless your already predestined to have high cholestrol then i wouldnt worry about it at all... the cholesterol argument is quite a long drawn out one, but i think a lot of it is scare tactics mate , and eggs eaten everyday actually has been studied and proved to not affect cholestrol levels whatsoever.
> 
> i will try and find the study if your interested !!!


Yeah I've seen studies that egg yolks have a good impact on good cholesterol and can lower bad... more yolks is always an option if I need to bump up the calories tho


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Na lol, start at 75 or 80 kg with the wide grip pull downs and jump up 5-10 k at a time. 4 sets usually. can get a good 5-6 reps with 100 kg the now so the strength is there. Never tried doing that volume, hows that work for u? I'm always 4 pretty heavy sets 6-12 reps


i feel a lot better stretch, pump and harder when doing more volume at a good weight mate... plus i feel it gets more reps under the belt with the perfect strictest form, before getting up the weight range and slightly throwing them around if you know what i mean.

although the last 2 lat pulls at that weight were still very strict with a great squeeze at the bottom !!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> i feel a lot better stretch, pump and harder when doing more volume at a good weight mate... plus i feel it gets more reps under the belt with the perfect strictest form, before getting up the weight range and slightly throwing them around if you know what i mean.
> 
> although the last 2 lat pulls at that weight were still very strict with a great squeeze at the bottom !!!


Maybe try it when I do my back on thurs, thinking of low reps weighted wide grip pull ups, then try your method, lower weight higher volume on the lat pull down.


----------



## gym rat

things definately seem on the upside mate, can feel the gear kicking in myself, and dont talk about forearm pumps. keep cramping now myself... we seem to have pretty much the same split... you on legs the mara too?


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> things definately seem on the upside mate, can feel the gear kicking in myself, and dont talk about forearm pumps. keep cramping now myself... we seem to have pretty much the same split... you on legs the mara too?


no mate shouders tomorrow, legs on friday lol


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> no mate shouders tomorrow, legs on friday lol


fkn LOVE doin shoulders


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> no mate shouders tomorrow, legs on friday lol


aw i see, well near enough the same split.lol


----------



## Thunderstruck

i found this persnally very inspiring and your journal has added to my motivation and belief in reaching my goals. subbed :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony

Am absolutely loving your journal mate. It's taken some time as I keep getting called away from my computer but now at page 22 of 25 so nearly there lol. To be honest, i've learned alot reading this already and been in stitches at the banter  Looking forward to reading on and seeing your progress.

Blimey finally subscribed. Took me so long to figure out how, the first bit of my msg autosaved.........

WINNING!!! (just about)


----------



## flinty90

DutchTony said:


> Am absolutely loving your journal mate. It's taken some time as I keep getting called away from my computer but now at page 22 of 25 so nearly there lol. To be honest, i've learned alot reading this already and been in stitches at the banter  Looking forward to reading on and seeing your progress.
> 
> Blimey finally subscribed. Took me so long to figure out how, the first bit of my msg autosaved.........
> 
> WINNING!!! (just about)


nice one mate, im glad your enjoying it, and thank you for joining us, Have you got to the post i made about you yet lol. you will laug when you see it a page or so back i think haha...

stay with us mate its going to be a good ride this one !!!


----------



## flinty90

Thunderstruck said:


> i found this persnally very inspiring and your journal has added to my motivation and belief in reaching my goals. subbed :thumb:


thank you mate, and if its motivated you to crack on with your goals then that makes me feel even better ...

And dont think im not still watching your journal pal.. lol a$$ to the grindstone mate , lets make this sh1t happen !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Ok got up this morning , another not very good nights sleep. i tell you what im absolutely red hot at night, my missus just touches me and says i feel like a radiator lol... i have to presume (with the session yesterday too) that the cycle is fully fired in now, i dont normally feel this hot, and like i said the pumps in my arms yesterday were unreal. like blocks of granite (yeah i know exxageration) but ya get my drift lol..

Shoulders today will be training about 10 am. then back out tonight for cardio ..

i had a good poo this morning (must have been the 3 day cycle coming back around) lol...

Food today is fish day so majority of meals will be fishy. This extreme nutrition blueberry cheesecake whey protein is absolutely awesome, there must be some recipes i can get this into ...any ideas chaps ????

right then, i will get some breakfast down me( literally as i normally spill it) lol, i will then read some of the journals and check up on the troops make sure your all up to date and bieng good..

will post the routine later..

Have a good morning guys , make it happen..

daily quote for you all

*"The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather in a lack of will."*


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Flinty

Crush up some nairns fine-milled oatcakes, mix with an egg, make a cheesecake base

Mix the whey with some quark

put on base

Refridgerate

Blueberry cheesecake


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Hi Flinty
> 
> Crush up some nairns fine-milled oatcakes, mix with an egg, make a cheesecake base
> 
> Mix the whey with some quark
> 
> put on base
> 
> Refridgerate
> 
> Blueberry cheesecake


Oh yeah mate that sounds great thanks

Repped


----------



## DiggyV

What about icecream?

250 ml milk

250 ml double cream

90 g sugar - ideally caster but not important

4 large or 6 medium egg yolks - use the whites in your shake for additional protein

2 or 3 scoops of protein powder

Put the milk and cream in a pan and bring to the boil.. Keep an eye on it as will boil over and then it stinks. Once boiled take off the heat.

In a bowl beat together the eggs and sugar. Now ties next bit is important. Keep beating it and slowly pour in the got milk and cream mixture.. Keep stirring and the mixture should thicken. If you add it all in one go, you can end up with lumpy scrambled eggs and cream rather than a nice smooth mixture.

You can now add in whatever flavour you want.. Vanilla, or the protein powder.. Check flavour and add more as required.. Allow to cool.. Once cold drop in the freezer. After 30 mins take out and beat it until smooth with a fork. Do the same 20 mins later. Then allow to fully freeze.

I know its high calories but as a treat...

Also worth noting that if you add vanilla not powder and then put it back on a low heat and allow to thicken further, then you have delicious home made custard.

Enjoy

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback

Yo Flinty - I want to see some serious weight shifted on the legs Friday.... To the point I am looking forward to your post workout post Friday. Ha!!


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Yo Flinty - I want to see some serious weight shifted on the legs Friday.... To the point I am looking forward to your post workout post Friday. Ha!!


i will try matey lol... although my workouts at the minute are only moderately heavy but up to 60 reps per execise so its hard going lol..


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> i will try matey lol... although my *workouts at the minute are only moderately heavy *but up to 60 reps per execise so its hard going lol..


GAY... that is all

on serious note you not going to try and push your boundries pal, that var should have your strength well up


----------



## flinty90

ok shoulders today chaps

*Smith press*

15 x 70kg

12 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

8 x 90kg

6 x 100kg

4 x 105kg

4 x 110kg my shoulders were steaming after this already

*front lateral raises (super strict form holding at top of movement*)

15 x 5kg

15 x 5kg

15 x 5kg

12 x 10kg

10 x 5 kg

*Side lateral raises (same strict form)*

15 x 5kg

15 x 5kg

15 x 5kg

12 x 10kg

10 x 5kg (fcukin murder)

*Shrugs (using proper shrug bar)*

15 x 70 kg

15 x 110kg

15 x 130kg

9 x 150kg (grip letting me down again)

straight from last set of shrugs into a last set of

*front raises*

15 x 5kg

*side raises*

15 x 5kg..

Shoulders by this point were just exploding, couldnt face rear delts so will do them on saturday with my arms session..

really looking awesome now when trained shoulders popping up , delts look nice getting a great split between them, and traps are looking very big .. i wish they stayed looking like that for good lol...


----------



## expletive

Good going mate, do you find the higher reps on the isolations are better for your shoulders?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Good going mate, do you find the higher reps on the isolations are better for your shoulders?


i find they really hammer them mate, i dont want to just get massive weights and start throwing them up and down to be honest, i love to feel the muscle working properly not doing an ab and lower back exercise throwing weights up supposedly doing front raises and such X


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> GAY... that is all
> 
> on serious note you not going to try and push your boundries pal, that var should have your strength well up


LOL thanks mate..

i wouldnt say i wasnt pushing my boundries mate 140kg squats and 110 kg leg extensions arent exactly light by any stretch of the imagination !!!

and neither is 110 kg shoulder press haha X


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> LOL thanks mate..
> 
> i wouldnt say i wasnt pushing my boundries mate 140kg squats and 110 kg leg extensions arent exactly light by any stretch of the imagination !!!
> 
> and neither is 110 kg shoulder press haha X


lol i know its not light mate, think i misread your post, i thought you were saying that you were using moderate weights as if they wer moderate for urself


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> lol i know its not light mate, think i misread your post, i thought you were saying that you were using moderate weights as if they wer moderate for urself


No mate fcuk me im about killing myself in the gym lol... moderate weights for some big boys i should imagine lol...

I am still juggling the reps versus weight thing mate so i guess at least i have a starting point, all i will continue to do up till christmas is use the same rep ranges but up the weights as im going through them, until i feel my form is slipping then i will hold back the weight for a little while again until im comfortably doing the reps if you know what i mean X


----------



## gym rat

gotcha buddy


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> ok shoulders today chaps
> 
> *Smith press*
> 
> 15 x 70kg
> 
> 12 x 80kg
> 
> 10 x 90kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 6 x 100kg
> 
> 4 x 105kg
> 
> 4 x 110kg my shoulders were steaming after this already
> 
> *front lateral raises (super strict form holding at top of movement*)
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 12 x 10kg
> 
> 10 x 5 kg
> 
> *Side lateral raises (same strict form)*
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 12 x 10kg
> 
> 10 x 5kg (fcukin murder)
> 
> *Shrugs (using proper shrug bar)*
> 
> 15 x 70 kg
> 
> 15 x 110kg
> 
> 15 x 130kg
> 
> 9 x 150kg (grip letting me down again)
> 
> straight from last set of shrugs into a last set of
> 
> *front raises*
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> *side raises*
> 
> 15 x 5kg..
> 
> Shoulders by this point were just exploding, couldnt face rear delts so will do them on saturday with my arms session..
> 
> really looking awesome now when trained shoulders popping up , delts look nice getting a great split between them, and traps are looking very big .. i wish they stayed looking like that for good lol...


Monster workout mate. nice...

Also about to order some of that Extreme Nutrition Blueberry Cheescake, and also the alpha-Yohimbine we were talking about so I am g2g when the LX finished, and I'll keep you posted.

I wish I could still press properly, I do miss it.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Monster workout mate. nice...
> 
> Also about to order some of that BBW Blueberry Cheescake, and also the alpha-Yohimbine we were talking about so I am g2g when the LX finished, and I'll keep you posted.
> 
> I wish I could still press properly, I do miss it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Nice one mate.. i use the extreme nutrition whey, you will have to let me know what the BBW one tastes like !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Nice one mate.. i use the extreme nutrition whey, you will have to let me know what the BBW one tastes like !!!!


I meant Extreme Nutrition, and wasn't that what my post said. :whistling:

Ahhh, you quoted my response, dammit, not going to get away with a crafty edit then am I! :lol: :

Have ordered now, was on offer as well.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> I meant Extreme Nutrition, and wasn't that what my post said. :whistling:
> 
> Ahhh, you quoted my response, dammit, not going to get away with a crafty edit then am I! :lol: :
> 
> Have ordered now, was on offer as well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


what size did you buy and how much did you pay matey , if you dont mind me asking ??


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> what size did you buy and how much did you pay matey , if you dont mind me asking ??


2.2Kg - £47 I believe.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> 2.2Kg - £47 I believe.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


that including delivery mate ??


----------



## DiggyV

yup - free P&P, and I just checked it was 47.95


----------



## Guest

Christ! Expensive stuff that eh! is it worth the money over BBW?


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Christ! Expensive stuff that eh! is it worth the money over BBW?


i love the stuff to be fair mate, its the best tasting protein i have ever had... i dont use anything else but there range !!!

im sure there is a discount code for even cheaper prices on the extreme range !!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> ok shoulders today chaps
> 
> *Smith press*
> 
> 15 x 70kg
> 
> 12 x 80kg
> 
> 10 x 90kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 6 x 100kg
> 
> 4 x 105kg
> 
> 4 x 110kg my shoulders were steaming after this already
> 
> *front lateral raises (super strict form holding at top of movement*)
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 12 x 10kg
> 
> 10 x 5 kg
> 
> *Side lateral raises (same strict form)*
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 12 x 10kg
> 
> 10 x 5kg (fcukin murder)
> 
> *Shrugs (using proper shrug bar)*
> 
> 15 x 70 kg
> 
> 15 x 110kg
> 
> 15 x 130kg
> 
> 9 x 150kg (grip letting me down again)
> 
> straight from last set of shrugs into a last set of
> 
> *front raises*
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> *side raises*
> 
> 15 x 5kg..
> 
> Shoulders by this point were just exploding, couldnt face rear delts so will do them on saturday with my arms session..
> 
> really looking awesome now when trained shoulders popping up , delts look nice getting a great split between them, and traps are looking very big .. i wish they stayed looking like that for good lol...


thats immense. id settle for half of that. you got shoulders like footballs?


----------



## andy

also noticed you said that your grip lets you down on shrugs..

i get this... tried gloves, chalk...but still the same.

annoying


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> thats immense. id settle for half of that. you got shoulders like footballs?


LOL i wish mate, but working on it lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> also noticed you said that your grip lets you down on shrugs..
> 
> i get this... tried gloves, chalk...but still the same.
> 
> annoying


yes mate but seeing as shrugs are my last exercise and it is 150 kg so i will cut myself a little bit of slack with that lol


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> yes mate but seeing as shrugs are my last exercise and it is 150 kg so i will cut myself a little bit of slack with that lol


haha nice one...

shrugs are how i fcked my trap.. i was doing 100 kg on the smith, and now im thinking grip/form was the reason, also, maybe the ego took over on the weight


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> haha nice one...
> 
> shrugs are how i fcked my trap.. i was doing 100 kg on the smith, and now im thinking grip/form was the reason, also, maybe the ego took over on the weight


to be fair mate anything over 150 kg and i dont get as good a squeeze at the top of the movement anyway so no point sacraficing form IMO for an extra 10 kg or so ...


----------



## Joe1961

Good work out Flinty, I love working the shoulders, such a gooood feeeeeeling mate. Keep it going pal

Joe


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Good work out Flinty, I love working the shoulders, such a gooood feeeeeeling mate. Keep it going pal
> 
> Joe


cheers mate , and yeah shoulders (as there normally the first thing to grow) really do look great when your pumping the sh1t out of them lol !!!


----------



## andy

why do shoulders grow first????????


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> why do shoulders grow first????????


good question... i think its just the way there stimulated with most exercises you do , even better when on gear they balloon up straight away lol..

im not really sure on a real answer to that one mate !!!


----------



## DiggyV

andy said:


> why do shoulders grow first????????


I wish mine would. Particularly the rear delts, stubborn little gits....

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> good question... i think its just the way there stimulated with most exercises you do , even better when on gear they balloon up straight away lol..
> 
> im not really sure on a real answer to that one mate !!!


yeah, i heard that gear makes them grow quick...androgen receptors??? or am i talking sh1t?

but mine grew a lot quicker than anything else.( i was fat with virtually no shoulders) and im natty.

like you say, maybe its cos theyre used in a lot of exercises


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> yeah, i heard that gear makes them grow quick...androgen receptors??? or am i talking sh1t?
> 
> but mine grew a lot quicker than anything else.( i was fat with virtually no shoulders) and im natty.
> 
> like you say, maybe its cos theyre used in a lot of exercises


Maybe, but then in that case why are my arms the hardest thing to grow lol.. apart from legs we use arms for everything lol ????


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> Maybe, but then in that case why are my arms the hardest thing to grow lol.. apart from legs we use arms for everything lol ????


eehhhh..........fck knows mate:wacko:


----------



## teflondon

If it was the case they grow cos they r used In most exercises wouldn't that go against the whole needing rest to grow? Wish mines pumped up pretty quick haha.


----------



## andy

teflondon said:


> If it was the case they grow cos they r used In most exercises wouldn't that go against the whole needing rest to grow? Wish mines pumped up pretty quick haha.


good point mate.


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> If it was the case they grow cos they r used In most exercises wouldn't that go against the whole needing rest to grow? Wish mines pumped up pretty quick haha.


either that or it would prove that overtraining is very hard to achieve !!!


----------



## expletive

You done you're bloody cardio yet fella


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> You done you're bloody cardio yet fella


of course mate lol, did it this afternoon pal about 4 pm..

have you done yours lol


----------



## expletive

Begrudgingly, yes!


----------



## gym rat

hows the shoulders bigman, bet your loving hitting the gym twice a day you jammy git


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> either that or it would prove that overtraining is very hard to achieve !!!


Hopefully cos I don't like taking many days off the gym haha.


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> hows the shoulders bigman, bet your loving hitting the gym twice a day you jammy git


Shoulders feeling good this moring mate, just a nice dull ache lol... its good to be hitting the gym twice per day yeah mate, im quite glad i split the cardio up to be honest..

Day off from the gym today, off for a game of badminton at 3 o clock so that should give me a nice hours cardio..

i used to think it was a slow girly game until i played it, fcuk me im wringing wet by the time i have finished, it actually gets me more sweatier than squash to be fair .. i guess its because the shuttle is in play longer and the rallies normally last longer than squash ..

i do love both games thoug, squash gets rid of a lot of aggression for me smashing that ball about lol..

i have decided to knock one of my shakes on the head per day for a couple of weeks, i had a feeling fat day yesterday(yesh i know i am fat) but you know what i mean.

going to juggle a few things around with diet to see what it is thats making me feel a bit bloated..

It could be the anavar or the uptake of creatine even though there Kre alkynn and not supposed to bloat. im taking 4 per day now so thats 3000mg

i have also upped supplements to match the harder workouts.

so cod liver oil has gone up to 3000 mg per day

glucosamine sulphate up to 1000 mg per day.

see if that eases some joint and tendon pain off...


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders feeling good this moring mate, just a nice dull ache lol... its good to be hitting the gym twice per day yeah mate, im quite glad i split the cardio up to be honest..
> 
> Day off from the gym today, off for a game of badminton at 3 o clock so that should give me a nice hours cardio..
> 
> i used to think it was a slow girly game until i played it, fcuk me im wringing wet by the time i have finished, it actually gets me more sweatier than squash to be fair .. i guess its because the shuttle is in play longer and the rallies normally last longer than squash ..
> 
> i do love both games thoug, squash gets rid of a lot of aggression for me smashing that ball about lol..
> 
> i have decided to knock one of my shakes on the head per day for a couple of weeks, i had a feeling fat day yesterday(yesh i know i am fat) but you know what i mean.
> 
> going to juggle a few things around with diet to see what it is thats making me feel a bit bloated..
> 
> It could be the anavar or the uptake of creatine even though there Kre alkynn and not supposed to bloat. im taking 4 per day now so thats 3000mg
> 
> i have also upped supplements to match the harder workouts.
> 
> so cod liver oil has gone up to 3000 mg per day
> 
> glucosamine sulphate up to 1000 mg per day.
> 
> see if that eases some joint and tendon pain off...


If you suffer with your joints mate, try adding in Cissus, it worked wonders for my recovery when I injured my shoulder. Its now part of the daily supp routine.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> If you suffer with your joints mate, try adding in Cissus, it worked wonders for my recovery when I injured my shoulder. Its now part of the daily supp routine.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


I dont suffer with them like a lot of people do mate, im just very concious whilst lifting more and training more i dont want it to become an issue... i will look into the mate thanks !!

best place to buy it ??? holland and barrett have that sort of thing ???


----------



## expletive

When researching my oral cycle I read that higher doses of Fish oils (=9g a day) would be beneficial to lessen joint pains.

I have been doing this since the start and not suffered any joint pain, I cant say wether this is the fish oil or if Im not prone to this side effect.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> I dont suffer with them like a lot of people do mate, im just very concious whilst lifting more and training more i dont want it to become an issue... i will look into the mate thanks !!
> 
> best place to buy it ??? holland and barrett have that sort of thing ???


Prevention is greater than cure


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> I dont suffer with them like a lot of people do mate, im just very concious whilst lifting more and training more i dont want it to become an issue... i will look into the mate thanks !!
> 
> best place to buy it ??? holland and barrett have that sort of thing ???


I use USPLabs Super Cissus, and got it from FleaBay.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

just had a great hour playing badminton, not played it for a couple of months, really enjoyed it, alot more fun than treadmill for 45 minutes lol, and burn alot more calories too...

just having about 3/4 of a roast chicken for tea lol... cant wait, i fcukin love chicken !!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> just had a great hour playing badminton, not played it for a couple of months, really enjoyed it, alot more fun than treadmill for 45 minutes lol, and burn alot more calories too...
> 
> just having about 3/4 of a roast chicken for tea lol... cant wait, i fcukin love chicken !!!


Badminton is Defo a girls game, real mean play call of duty haha chicken is the Shiz man! Am on 3 or 4 breasts a day the now. I do love breasts


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Badminton is Defo a girls game, real mean play call of duty haha chicken is the Shiz man! Am on 3 or 4 breasts a day the now. I do love breasts


dont you find call of duty makes you fat though lol


----------



## teflondon

Only if ur a dirty little camper hiding in bushes lmao x


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Only if ur a dirty little camper hiding in bushes lmao x


pmsl not heard the term camper for ages lol

or should i say, "fcuk off ya camping [email protected]" lol


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> pmsl not heard the term camper for ages lol
> 
> or should i say, "fcuk off ya camping [email protected]" lol


Campers get the rage up haha. Good before a workout


----------



## andy

my 7 year old says im a "useless noob" and a "camper".

why you little.........


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> my 7 year old says im a "useless noob" and a "camper".
> 
> why you little.........


PMSL @ noob

Repped


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Campers get the rage up haha. Good before a workout


lol repped also


----------



## expletive

When I was led up post surgery I played countless hours on MW2. Never got the "camper" thing.

If you've got a sniper rifle what the [email protected]@K else are you supposed to do


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> When I was led up post surgery I played countless hours on MW2. Never got the "camper" thing.
> 
> If you've got a sniper rifle what the [email protected]@K else are you supposed to do


you never saw me on cod 2 mate i was a sniping god, no scopes and everything, i never camped but used to rape , sniper jump shots and all sorts.. (yeah i was a sad fcuker) but i had agoraphobia so spent 6 months in the house with an xbox for my only outside world connection !!!


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders feeling good this moring mate, just a nice dull ache lol... its good to be hitting the gym twice per day yeah mate, im quite glad i split the cardio up to be honest..
> 
> Day off from the gym today, off for a game of badminton at 3 o clock so that should give me a nice hours cardio..
> 
> i used to think it was a slow girly game until i played it, fcuk me im wringing wet by the time i have finished, it actually gets me more sweatier than squash to be fair .. i guess its because the shuttle is in play longer and the rallies normally last longer than squash ..
> 
> i do love both games thoug, squash gets rid of a lot of aggression for me smashing that ball about lol..
> 
> i have decided to knock one of my shakes on the head per day for a couple of weeks, i had a feeling fat day yesterday(yesh i know i am fat) but you know what i mean.
> 
> going to juggle a few things around with diet to see what it is thats making me feel a bit bloated..
> 
> It could be the anavar or the uptake of creatine even though there Kre alkynn and not supposed to bloat. im taking 4 per day now so thats 3000mg
> 
> i have also upped supplements to match the harder workouts.
> 
> *so cod liver oil has gone up to 3000 mg per day*
> 
> *
> glucosamine sulphate up to 1000 mg per day.*
> 
> see if that eases some joint and tendon pain off...


So you take this totally for joint care? Would this benefit us lesser mortals? Do you notice any impact of these?


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> So you take this totally for joint care? Would this benefit us lesser mortals?


joint and tendons mate yes.. and yes mate it works well for me and im a mere mortal lol X


----------



## gym rat

things seem to be going well mate, you feeling the var besides the obious pumps, when you adding the primo?


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> things seem to be going well mate, you feeling the var besides the obious pumps, when you adding the primo?


yes mate im feeling very warm almost unbearable at night ( dont know if thats a anavar trait ??)

strength is really picking up .. even though im at a big calorie defecit i have put nearly 5 pounds on in 3 weeks . i would say its well and truly kicking in mate..

i will add primo in for last 5 weeks .. just not sure on dosage im running with yet...


----------



## gym rat

400mg seems to be the going rate with primo... and some have ran doses up to 800mg(from using search function) you thinking a little test prop maybe to compliment it?


----------



## Uriel

primo and anavar are girls steroids................

i do hope you will take some man gear next time lol


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> joint and tendons mate yes.. and yes mate it works well for me and im a mere mortal lol X


I'm on to it, thanks mate my joints are the last to get affected by my meds so this should help. You seem to be taking high doses mate but guessing there are no problems with taking that much of them?


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> I'm on to it, thanks mate my joints are the last to get affected by my meds so this should help. You seem to be taking high doses mate but guessing there are no problems with taking that much of them?


no mate, theres nor real recommended doses of them.... get them down you mate ...


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> primo and anavar are girls steroids................
> 
> i do hope you will take some man gear next time lol


well they seem to be doing the intended job for me at the minute mate.. i will never reach the heights of usage that you have pal. nowhere near.. but this is my first one so i am keeping it simple and seeing how i react X

@GYM RAT why test prop mate ???


----------



## flinty90

right im off to work guys, so will catch up later ..... go and sling some 100kg drill bits and reamers about in the yard today for cleaning, it is like going to the gym haha...

have a great day chaps and chapesses oh and ANDY lol X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well they seem to be doing the intended job for me at the minute mate.. i will never reach the heights of usage that you have pal. nowhere near.. but this is my first one so i am keeping it simple and seeing how i react X
> 
> @GYM RAT why test prop mate ???


lol, we will see - you are a filthy roider now and you will get hooked on aquiring tissue.

so long as you stay away from tren, you'll be reet lol

i dont see the reason for primo (or test prop)...if i were you i'd wrap up the cycle as it is - see it out and try a test based cycle next time (with a non aromatizing anabolic too if you must)


----------



## Fatstuff

Get it down ya!


----------



## Uriel

pm me your address bro - these cigars aren't homing smokes lol


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> well they seem to be doing the intended job for me at the minute mate.. i will never reach the heights of usage that you have pal. nowhere near.. but this is my first one so i am keeping it simple and seeing how i react X
> 
> @GYM RAT why test prop mate ???


was just thinking of giving the cycle a little kick so to speak, no pont using long esters if you are only running for 5 more weeks, just a thought matey


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol, we will see - you are a filthy roider now and you will get hooked on aquiring tissue.
> 
> so long as you stay away from tren, you'll be reet lol
> 
> i dont see the reason for primo (or test prop)...if i were you i'd wrap up the cycle as it is - see it out and try a test based cycle next time (with a non aromatizing anabolic too if you must)


ok i might just do that... how long after i finish this cycle before you think i should start another ?? couple of months ??

and sorry mate i will send you my address, didnt realise you were back yet anyway X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ok i might just do that... how long after i finish this cycle before you think i should start another ?? couple of months ??


I i were you - i would bridge 6 weeks on a sniff of something (id use enth at 100 mg EW in your case) but you could use really low daily dbol......

Then do a jab cycle....you say about the amount I use BUT IMO - Why do gear for the sake of it? No disrespect to the guy as I like him But Tommy for instance is always on gear it seems and looks like a ballet dancer, he gets thinner each month lol.

If you are going to go on then get it fuking done properly IMO - dont fanny about with 500 mg ew because most people on that kind of dose could achieve what they have by eating and training properly and use the 1/2 gram as a crutch.

each to their own but to accept and balance the asscociated risk vs results quandry - i want results

I know many wont agree


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I i were you - i would bridge 6 weeks on a sniff of something (id use enth at 100 mg EW in your case) but you could use really low daily dbol......
> 
> Then do a jab cycle....you say about the amount I use BUT IMO - Why do gear for the sake of it? No disrespect to the guy as I like him But Tommy for instance is always on gear it seems and looks like a ballet dancer, he gets thinner each month lol.
> 
> If you are going to go on then get it fuking done properly IMO - dont fanny about with 500 mg ew because most people on that kind of dose could achieve what they have by eating and training properly and use the 1/2 gram as a crutch.
> 
> each to their own but to accept and balance the asscociated risk vs results quandry - i want results
> 
> I know many wont agree


no i totally see your point mate, and yeah perhaps im playing at it at the minute with this first course, however if i do get the results i want without the sides i was fearing, then no doubt i will be looking into some good future courses lol.. im still a baby to it all. but i do want to be mahoosive lol


----------



## Uriel

lets get you on stage by me in a couple of years lol (hopefully i will have done a couple then )


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lets get you on stage by me in a couple of years lol (hopefully i will have done a couple then )


that would be a good goal for me to aim for mate... ...


----------



## retro-mental

Right i been seeing here there and everywhere some recipes from you like scotch eggs with turkey mince and banana flapfacks.

Do you have a list of these things ? Are your bringing out a cook book ? can you do a cookbook on here, You could become the resident celeb chef. If you do and theres one about low cal foods can you call it "ready steady cut !!!!" or "lean mean cooking with protein"


----------



## retro-mental

Just had another look about and its uriels flaps !!!!

maybe you could team up !


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> Just had another look about and its uriels flaps !!!!
> 
> maybe you could team up !


well heres my scotch egg recipe and method.. give them a go X

Ingredients

4 boiled eggs

300 grams turkey mince

salt, (to taste)

pepper (to taste) i use loads

chilli powder or curry if you want different

Garlic (if you like it)

dried basil

dried rosemary

half slice whlomeal bread....

method

Boil eggs let cool peel them

mix mince and every herb known to man in a bowl add 1/2 tbs ketchup if you like or brown sauce not needed though just adds a bit more

flatten out mince to about 1/4 inch thick cut into 4

wrap around each egg

toast your bread and blitz in blender with extra chilli powder and paprika plenty of both

roll eggs in the breadcrumbs so lightly dusted

put onto a oven tray and in oven on 200 ish for 35 - 40 minutes..

Perfect hot or cold

Values per egg

cals - 268

fat -15g

protein - 28g

carbs - 2g


----------



## Guest

Ill be giving them a whirl m8


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> well heres my scotch egg recipe and method.. give them a go X
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 boiled eggs
> 
> 300 grams turkey mince
> 
> salt, (to taste)
> 
> pepper (to taste) i use loads
> 
> chilli powder or curry if you want different
> 
> Garlic (if you like it)
> 
> dried basil
> 
> dried rosemary
> 
> half slice whlomeal bread....
> 
> method
> 
> Boil eggs let cool peel them
> 
> mix mince and every herb known to man in a bowl add 1/2 tbs ketchup if you like or brown sauce not needed though just adds a bit more
> 
> flatten out mince to about 1/4 inch thick cut into 4
> 
> wrap around each egg
> 
> toast your bread and blitz in blender with extra chilli powder and paprika plenty of both
> 
> roll eggs in the breadcrumbs so lightly dusted
> 
> put onto a oven tray and in oven on 200 ish for 35 - 40 minutes..
> 
> Perfect hot or cold
> 
> Values per egg
> 
> cals - 268
> 
> fat -15g
> 
> protein - 28g
> 
> carbs - 2g


Perfect for a little chuck in the mouth snack. Nice one


----------



## expletive

I love the sound of this, love scotch eggs myself. nice one Flintster


----------



## flinty90

right , well seeing as Expletive is dropping out of cardio cos he twisted his sock, i think i am going to go and do 45 minutes , i wasnt going to but fcuk it may aswell..

see ya in a bit chaps X


----------



## Guest

Enjoy fella


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> right , well seeing as Expletive is dropping out of cardio cos he twisted his sock, i think i am going to go and do 45 minutes , i wasnt going to but fcuk it may aswell..
> 
> see ya in a bit chaps X


You might as well do my 45 and round it up to 90mins :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> You might as well do my 45 and round it up to 90mins :thumb:


get fcuked lol

well the air con in the gym is broken, so that 45 minutes has fcukin murdered me tonight, i was absolutely dripping lol... but thats another 500 calories gone woop woop...

on a different note, i have had to discipline my 13 year old sone tonight for stealing money off his mum.. i hate doing this as i know its wrong but i only get to see him at the weekends, and i hate to be the weekend bad guy that has to do all the discipline. anyway i got him to hold out his hands and i thrashed them both with a wooden spoon, and i mean thrashed them... i also had him by the throat up against the wall and threatened i would break his fingers if he ever stole again,,,

i feel awful now but i dont want my son to be a thief... i had to tell him after that i love him to bits but dont think i wont slap him if he does it again,,,

i have to say i have never ever laid a hand on my kids up until this point, but i was really mad. and he didnt help when i went to pick him up from his mums (he knew what time) and he had fcuked off out with his mates.. so i wasted a hour and fuel.. lucky his sister and her boyfriend dropped him off...

am i a bad dad or do you think i have done the right thing ??? thats it now though the matter is done in my eyes so we move on, i dont hold a grudge with anyone, when i have had my say and is been sorted its always a clean slate...

stll dont stop me feeling bad though !!!


----------



## expletive

It will hurt you because you love your son, and no one like hurting those closest to them.

In my eyes you did the right thing, there are too many liberal namby pamby views on parenting out there. Its how i learnt, and i expect its how most older guys on here experienced the same. If i did wrong i got a slap, made me think twice about doing it again.


----------



## gummyp

flinty90 said:


> am i a bad dad or do you think i have done the right thing ??? thats it now though the matter is done in my eyes so we move on, i dont hold a grudge with anyone, when i have had my say and is been sorted its always a clean slate...
> 
> stll dont stop me feeling bad though !!!


I remember my dad being tough on me when I was a kid. Not for little things but for stuff could lead to down a dodgey path. I grew up a rough area and see lads who had soft parents turn into junkies & wasters. Looking back I thought he was a bollix at the time but it was just to protect me from ending up a loser later in life so I'm glad he was looking out for me.

I wish some parents were tough these days. Too many like ****heads with hoodies going around causing trouble


----------



## Mingster

Being a parent must be the most difficult task in the world mate. I've been there having to do the discipline thing on weekends and it sucks. You wait all week looking forward to having a fun time with your children then the whole mood is ruined through no fault of your own. These occasions can be painful enough in many ways without this added burden. Take solace in the fact that your son knows that you do care how he turns out and that you won't shirk from difficult decisions where he is concerned. Too many people duck these testing situations or turn a blind eye or simply couldn't care less. Your son knows his farther isn't one of these people and he will respect you and learn from you and hopefully develop a code of morality that will serve him well through life.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Being a parent must be the most difficult task in the world mate. I've been there having to do the discipline thing on weekends and it sucks. You wait all week looking forward to having a fun time with your children then the whole mood is ruined through no fault of your own. These occasions can be painful enough in many ways without this added burden. Take solace in the fact that your son knows that you do care how he turns out and that you won't shirk from difficult decisions where he is concerned. Too many people duck these testing situations or turn a blind eye or simply couldn't care less. Your son knows his farther isn't one of these people and he will respect you and learn from you and hopefully develop a code of morality that will serve him well through life.


thanks mate thats made me feel better !!!

repped X


----------



## teflondon

It's tough love mate and it will hopefully make him respect you more and teach him some morals. Will make him a better person


----------



## Fatstuff

There is talk of lowering the laws on that kind of discipline, theres even talk of bringing back some form of corporal punishment in schools


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> There is talk of lowering the laws on that kind of discipline, theres even talk of bringing back some form of corporal punishment in schools


might i add yes i do believe u have done the right thing, dont let it bug u fella


----------



## flinty90

anyway, off to gym in morning to do my once fortnightly arms session... then got a motorbike charity ride for the local air ambulance.. so looking forward to that ..

whats anyone else got planned for tomorrow or weekend ???


----------



## Guest

Id do the exact same to my lad m8 if I caught him.

As for 2mmrw im on the Rob bike challenge m8, gonna take myself to heaton park and spew my ring up on the bike haha


----------



## Fatstuff

start nights tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> start nights tomorrow


yuk thats w4nk mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Id do the exact same to my lad m8 if I caught him.
> 
> As for 2mmrw im on the Rob bike challenge m8, gonna take myself to heaton park and spew my ring up on the bike haha


hope you have a good one pal... let us know how you get on lol !!!

i felt horrible today doing cardio really sickly and hot ... may have been also cos i only had about 36 grams of carbs all day and that was for breakfast lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Aye its was a bad one today, no air, just red hot.

Aye ill post it up in the journal we can all have a laugh at it hah


----------



## expletive

Im going to smash my back tomorrow, probably leave deads alone this week, and legs


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> whats anyone else got planned for tomorrow or weekend ???


weather is wicked looking so im going to the harvest fare in Bewdley with my baby - all food and produce stalls, horse parades bits n bobs to look at and see plus all the fanny will be scantily clad, gym (obviously), i need some new keks and dress boots,


----------



## teflondon

I'm hammering bi's and tris tomorrow. Then catching up on a weeks worth of sky plus. Then start work Sunday mornin. Bit of a quiet one I'm afraid


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> I'm hammering bi's and tris tomorrow. Then catching up on a weeks worth of sky plus. Then start work Sunday mornin. Bit of a quiet one I'm afraid


yes mate me too will be going in about 40 minutes for bi's tri's and pick up rear delts that i didnt do on shoulder day wednesday lol...

then off out on motorbike with my lad. just to show him theres no hard feelings and today is a new day and fresh start !!!


----------



## expletive

Back and Bis for me, then a visit to A&E


----------



## Joe1961

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked lol
> 
> well the air con in the gym is broken, so that 45 minutes has fcukin murdered me tonight, i was absolutely dripping lol... but thats another 500 calories gone woop woop...
> 
> on a different note, i have had to discipline my 13 year old sone tonight for stealing money off his mum.. i hate doing this as i know its wrong but i only get to see him at the weekends, and i hate to be the weekend bad guy that has to do all the discipline. anyway i got him to hold out his hands and i thrashed them both with a wooden spoon, and i mean thrashed them... i also had him by the throat up against the wall and threatened i would break his fingers if he ever stole again,,,
> 
> i feel awful now but i dont want my son to be a thief... i had to tell him after that i love him to bits but dont think i wont slap him if he does it again,,,
> 
> i have to say i have never ever laid a hand on my kids up until this point, but i was really mad. and he didnt help when i went to pick him up from his mums (he knew what time) and he had fcuked off out with his mates.. so i wasted a hour and fuel.. lucky his sister and her boyfriend dropped him off...
> 
> am i a bad dad or do you think i have done the right thing ??? thats it now though the matter is done in my eyes so we move on, i dont hold a grudge with anyone, when i have had my say and is been sorted its always a clean slate...
> 
> stll dont stop me feeling bad though !!!





Mingster said:


> Being a parent must be the most difficult task in the world mate. I've been there having to do the discipline thing on weekends and it sucks. You wait all week looking forward to having a fun time with your children then the whole mood is ruined through no fault of your own. These occasions can be painful enough in many ways without this added burden. Take solace in the fact that your son knows that you do care how he turns out and that you won't shirk from difficult decisions where he is concerned. Too many people duck these testing situations or turn a blind eye or simply couldn't care less. Your son knows his farther isn't one of these people and he will respect you and learn from you and hopefully develop a code of morality that will serve him well through life.


Flinty, I commend you mate on taking the steps you took with your lad, to many youngsters walking about these days that have no respect, morals or values, showing a youngster there is sever consequenses to thier inapproprate actions is not wrong pal, not in my book anyway.

Joe


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Flinty, I commend you mate on taking the steps you took with your lad, to many youngsters walking about these days that have no respect, morals or values, showing a youngster there is sever consequenses to thier inapproprate actions is not wrong pal, not in my book anyway.
> 
> Joe


thanks mate !!

and just to show its ok to discipline them and move on. me and my lad have been out on motorbike all afternoon and had a great ride... he is happy as larry today, but he still knows what he did was wrong, he took his licks and got on with it ....

had a good session in gym this morning too did arms , wont post the routine as its pretty complicated lol but it was a good session ...

going to chill out tonight and rethink diet totally for next week onwards.. i need to convince myself im losing fat and maintaining muscle ..

measured my arms today after training 17 1/4 inch biceps BOOOM lol .. quite happy with that as there normally around the 16 1/2 inch mark...

im just confused at the minute as to eating very clean in defecit and putting weight on lol !!! any ideas guys


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate !!
> 
> and just to show its ok to discipline them and move on. me and my lad have been out on motorbike all afternoon and had a great ride... he is happy as larry today, but he still knows what he did was wrong, he took his licks and got on with it ....
> 
> had a good session in gym this morning too did arms , wont post the routine as its pretty complicated lol but it was a good session ...
> 
> going to chill out tonight and rethink diet totally for next week onwards.. i need to convince myself im losing fat and maintaining muscle ..
> 
> measured my arms today after training 17 1/4 inch biceps BOOOM lol .. quite happy with that as there normally around the 16 1/2 inch mark...
> 
> im just confused at the minute as to eating very clean in defecit and putting weight on lol !!! any ideas guys


Could just be water retention mate or a bit of extra lean muscle if u have stepped the training and diet up, good to hear you had a good session, post it up anyway let us see it. My arms feel well good after today. Wish every wirkout was as good as arms


----------



## Uriel

when you are on a cycle flinty - take your gear eat plenty of good clean food PLUS a little dirty food and train hard. Get the best out the gear and whilst you do not kneed to just get faat - you need to ensure you bath your muscles in the nutrients and macros they need to grow. IMO

I know the oh so clever people say you dont have to put fat on and technically they are right but in the real world i do what i just suggested.

When you come off gear (onto bridge)- you lose the water and trim off the few lbs of fat if you gained any.

Thats what I do


----------



## expletive

When you say bridge Uriel what exactly do you mean buy that?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> when you are on a cycle flinty - take your gear eat plenty of good clean food PLUS a little dirty food and train hard. Get the best out the gear and whilst you do not kneed to just get faat - you need to ensure you bath your muscles in the nutrients and macros they need to grow. IMO
> 
> I know the oh so clever people say you dont have to put fat on and technically they are right but in the real world i do what i just suggested.
> 
> When you come off gear (onto bridge)- you lose the water and trim off the few lbs of fat if you gained any.
> 
> Thats what I do


yeah your right mate, i was just saying in thunderstrucks journal. Probably the only piece of advice i give and dont actually do myself is "DO NOT USE THE SCALES AS ANY GUIDE OF PROGRESS" i end up (possibly after years of bieng overweight and they were the god in my life)really taking too much notice of scaleweight, to the point in the past were i have fell off the wagon and thought fcuk it im eating what i want as it makes no difference lol...

im sure if i wasnt on gear at the minute i would have self destructed and eaten loads more sh1te...

but i know how i have eaten and trained there is no way im not losing fat !!! so i will keep with it for a good 6 more weeks and have a look after that...

Uriel i know you dont use protein shakes much if at all... im really thinking of giving them up altogether and just eat a little more protein per day.. thinking it would use more calories digesting whole food rather than just a shake ..

at the minute almost 800 calories per day for me comes from shakes and milk !!! i could cut the cals down my a quarter i know i will be losing a bit of protein but do i really need 250 grams per day (REALLY) ???


----------



## Uriel

men like us work and have families and lives as well as loving the gym......

I dont have time to count every grain of couse couse and TBH i dont fuking have to

Too many cnuts on these forums have a **** f1t if they lose site of their bottom 2 abs - well that probably means they get less cock off their boyfriends

what the fuk does gaining and losing a stone matter?

I can lose a stone of fat in 2 months with no cardio or drugs and i have done it scores of times


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> When you say bridge Uriel what exactly do you mean buy that?


when i finish this course of anavar Uriel suggests i bridge for 6 weeks with a low does of test and that will lead straight into another blast course (i think)


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> at the minute almost 800 calories per day for me comes from shakes and milk !!! i could cut the cals down my a quarter i know i will be losing a bit of protein but do i really need 250 grams per day (REALLY) ???


no mate you dont need 250 g protein and that is the truth.

you aint big enough to use it (no bs)

I was regularly eating and growing on 150 til recently

i went up to 300 for last blast but ir is WEEKLY intake that matters.........i get by for days on 100, 150g protein

shakes are w'nk - i have one on training days


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> When you say bridge Uriel what exactly do you mean buy that?


take a low weekly test dose of around 125mg test rather than do a pct when you plan to go on again soon after a cycle

IMO PCT when young is only worth doing if you are having 6 months off


----------



## Thunderstruck

Nice one for teaching your kid a proper lesson, i bet it put the **** right up him, he will already know it was wrong before he even took it but the important bit is that he now knows its wrong AND he will get punished for it, he will learn to respect that and kind of sounds like he does already.

Gald the sclaes are messing with your head too, might go to the local weight watcher this week just for a group hug lol.


----------



## Uriel

if you come off gear and decide to pct - you cant diet, it will destroy your gains with no anabolic suppost from natty or exogenous test

bridging keeps you suppressed though so young guys with no kids should take care

I have blast cruised (bridged) for 3 years now


----------



## teflondon

Uriel said:


> no mate you dont need 250 g protein and that is the truth.
> 
> you aint big enough to use it (no bs)
> 
> I was regularly eating and growing on 150 til recently
> 
> i went up to 300 for last blast but ir is WEEKLY intake that matters.........i get by for days on 100, 150g protein
> 
> shakes are w'nk - i have one on training days


Serious? I'm on 300 g protein a day, at least 240 of that from food, is this overdoing it?


----------



## Uriel

TBH flinty you are back on a learning curve

YOU cant use scales OR the mirror when you start taking gear because you can look sh1t on a cycle

i dont care what anyone says - you will hold water no matter how clean your diet is - and because you are learning - you wont know what water and fat looks like (te difference)

DO NOT sweat it, when you lower your gear you wil THEN see the results


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> men like us work and have families and lives as well as loving the gym......
> 
> I dont have time to count every grain of couse couse and TBH i dont fuking have to
> 
> Too many cnuts on these forums have a **** f1t if they lose site of their bottom 2 abs - well that probably means they get less cock off their boyfriends
> 
> what the fuk does gaining and losing a stone matter?
> 
> I can lose a stone of fat in 2 months with no cardio or drugs and i have done it scores of times


thats fine mate but why cant i ??? i eat right and i move, thats why i was interested in you saying dieting is easy !!! i dont find it that easy, or sorry i do and can easily lose weight but i would just be skinny fat ... maybe my metabolism is just fcuked totally and obviously i have no stims whatsoever not caffiene or anything , wonder if that has anything to do with it !!


----------



## Uriel

teflondon said:


> Serious? I'm on 300 g protein a day, at least 240 of that from food, is this overdoing it?


popular beliefs will say no - you are doing it right

IMO - its not needed.....

Do I need 18 egg whites for breakky?

I'M 17 stone 5 mate aroung 15% and i eat 4 or 5 eggs for brekky 4 or 5 times a week

oh heres anothe pearl

I eat anout 3000 Kcal a day

If i eat like all the bullsh1tters on 5 and 7 K id be a fuking blimp

Find your own way based on what you read but there is a LOT of sh1te even on these forums


----------



## Uriel

teflondon said:


> Serious? I'm on 300 g protein a day, at least 240 of that from food, is this overdoing it?


so 1200 kcal of your day is protein..........what is your fats and carbs?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thats fine mate but why cant i ??? i eat right and i move, thats why i was interested in you saying dieting is easy !!! i dont find it that easy, or sorry i do and can easily lose weight but i would just be skinny fat ... maybe my metabolism is just fcuked totally and obviously i have no stims whatsoever not caffiene or anything , wonder if that has anything to do with it !!


next time you diet - do it on gear

THAT is the difference


----------



## flinty90

im eating around 2200 cals but like you said mate i might just be looking sh1te cos of the gear.. i will just keep going by strength and energy levels and just keep myself fuelled and worry about it all after !!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> next time you diet - do it on gear
> 
> THAT is the difference


well this is why im on anavar mate as it should be helping with the loss and calorie defecit diet whilst maintaining strength ??

your right mate im throwing the scales out the window, im not even going to weight myself now for next 10 weeks !!!


----------



## Uriel

When i was natty - i did many diets

the last one at 40, was when i went from 16 st 10 all the way down to 12 1/2 stone

took 8 months and i was not skinny fat but no where near ripped

GEAR is the trick......i diet now and guess what?

ONLY fat comes off AND you only need a few 100mg's a week


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> When i was natty - i did many diets
> 
> the last one at 40, was when i went from 16 st 10 all the way down to 12 1/2 stone
> 
> took 8 months and i was not skinny fat but no where near ripped
> 
> GEAR is the trick......i diet now and guess what?
> 
> ONLY fat comes off AND you only need a few 100mg's a week


i might hire you as my prep guy so in 2 years it can be student vs teacher on stage lol !!!


----------



## expletive

This is great info your dishing out here Uriel, Ive sent you a PM


----------



## Uriel

take you first few cycles as (though you read well on it mate) - you have to learn how your body responds

forget a bit of chub, you are over that sh1t

you are a bodybuilder now.

Be a real one - not a plastic one.#

see each step as a process - a project.

sometimes you need to look a bit moony - to get hench bro


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> This is great info your dishing out here Uriel, Ive sent you a PM


I can just pass on my honest findings, many will disagree but i walk the walk mate


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> This is great info your dishing out here Uriel, Ive sent you a PM


responded mate cheers


----------



## teflondon

Uriel said:


> so 1200 kcal of your day is protein..........what is your fats and carbs?


I'm on between 2500 and 3000 cals, 200 - 300 carbs and 50 - 60 fats. I'm usually hitting nearer 3000, try and keep it lower for days without training or work

Know wat u mean by some guys going on bout 5/6000 cals. Sounds a bit sus to me. I find it hard to put a lot of weight on and that would fatten me up beyond belief


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> take you first few cycles as (though you read well on it mate) - you have to learn how your body responds
> 
> forget a bit of chub, you are over that sh1t
> 
> you are a bodybuilder now.
> 
> Be a real one - not a plastic one.#
> 
> see each step as a process - a project.
> 
> sometimes you need to look a bit moony - to get hench bro


iknow what you mean mate, i just feel personally like i have been fat long enough and i want them results..

one thing i have learned over the 15 years of bieng overweight (it wont happen overnight) i guess thats what all fatties thing fcuk it after 3 weeks and stay fat..

well im on a different road at the minute, i am feeling so close to my goal i can taste it, i just dont want to feel like im failing mate, i have come too far (from 22 stone) to fail now.. the next 12 months i hope will see me really looking different, and i mean REALLY different, like i do go to the gym and actually look like a unit..

i have said it before i would be happy staying at 250 pounds ripped, i have no intention of wanting a shirt off, 8 pack abs showing, i cant stand skinny looking fcukers.. i want to be big , broad and firm , so in a nice shirt i look like a fcukin animal, JUST NOT FAT !!!


----------



## teflondon

I have a sample diet in the gaining weight section if u wanna check it out uriel, see what u think.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> iknow what you mean mate, i just feel personally like i have been fat long enough and i want them results..
> 
> one thing i have learned over the 15 years of bieng overweight (it wont happen overnight) i guess thats what all fatties thing fcuk it after 3 weeks and stay fat..
> 
> well im on a different road at the minute, i am feeling so close to my goal i can taste it, i just dont want to feel like im failing mate, i have come too far (from 22 stone) to fail now.. the next 12 months i hope will see me really looking different, and i mean REALLY different, like i do go to the gym and actually look like a unit..
> 
> i have said it before i would be happy staying at 250 pounds ripped, i have no intention of a shirt of 8 pack abs showing, i cant stand skinny looking fcukers.. i want to be big , broad and firm , so in a nice shirt i look like a fcukin animal, JUST NOT FAT !!!


THE great thing about bodybuilding is that you CAN build the best body possible

YOU can be lean and muscular - it just takes a bit of discipline and hard work. you have already show you have that.

enjoy the ride too - its a brilliant lifestyle, no bad has ever came from training - only good

(apart from all my tren mistakes lol but i have almost forgiven myself)


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> THE great thing about bodybuilding is that you CAN build the best body possible
> 
> YOU can be lean and muscular - it just takes a bit of discipline and hard work. you have already show you have that.
> 
> enjoy the ride too - its a brilliant lifestyle, no bad has ever came from training - only good
> 
> (apart from all my tren mistakes lol but i have almost forgiven myself)


This is another reason i love having a journal on here , so people like you can keep me on the right track, i really do respect your input mate...

to think we came from the shakiest of starts lol..

i still not forgiven you for calling my bike fat and ugly and telling me i cant ride it pmsl XX love ya now though brother..


----------



## Uriel

teflondon said:


> I have a sample diet in the gaining weight section if u wanna check it out uriel, see what u think.


you macros as started are good mate - just dont beat yourself up if you drop the protein a bit

The "MAgic" protein target is 1.8 grammes of protein for every LEAN lb of mass

so i weigh 245 b.....say i'm 15% fat - lean mass is then around 208 x 1.8 so my ideal protein intake is supposed to be 375 grammes of protein

I have NEVER eaten that more than the odd day a month lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> This is another reason i love having a journal on here , so people like you can keep me on the right track, i really do respect your input mate...
> 
> to think we came from the shakiest of starts lol..
> 
> i still not forgiven you for calling my bike fat and ugly and telling me i cant ride it pmsl XX love ya now though brother..


the funny thing is - I always loved Hayabusa's

lol


----------



## Uriel

you are doing ok mate - just start believing in it all x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> you are doing ok mate - just start believing in it all x


i will mate, i just hope i can look back 15 years from now like you and say... i walked the walk, and look at me now ...

i hope i can look pretty much how i want in the next 12 months, i will work my a$$ off to get the last bits of results i need X


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> i will mate, i just hope i can look back 15 years from now like you and say... i walked the walk, and look at me now ...
> 
> i hope i can look pretty much how i want in the next 12 months, i will work my a$$ off to get the last bits of results i need X


12 month is a long time, u could be in amazing shape after 12 months. Keep up the hard work and keep setting yourself targets, bit of motivation to keep u going when the heart is not in it.


----------



## Uriel

I love the process...............when its a friday or saturday nigh and the uk is out on the pi55 - i like being in a solitary gym smashing myself up..i feel like a secret..........a fuking secret weapon in developement lol

because in spring when everyone starts hitting the gym (too late) to tone up for ibiza...........i'm a fuking rage bot, a terminator, a universal soldier.....ready to rock

I love the smell and the feel of rustig olly bars corroding in sweat and the clink or unracking a bar and the pain of the last rep.

I love training.

When i'm angry or happy or hurt or blue, the familiarity and the warm safety of a gymnasuin is like a womb....about to give birth eventually to a fuking monster


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> I love the process...............when its a friday or saturday nigh and the uk is out on the pi55 - i like being in a solitary gym smashing myself up..i feel like a secret..........a fuking secret weapon in developement lol
> 
> because in spring when everyone starts hitting the gym (too late) to tone up for ibiza...........i'm a fuking rage bot, a terminator, a universal soldier.....ready to rock
> 
> I love the smell and the feel of rustig olly bars corroding in sweat and the clink or unracking a bar and the pain of the last rep.
> 
> I love training.
> 
> When i'm angry or happy or hurt or blue, the familiarity and the warm safety of a gymnasuin is like a womb....about to give birth eventually to a fuking monster


That....is......truly brilliant


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> That....is......truly brilliant


its what we do though isnt it - its why we are bro's

no fuker gets us

no one does what we do


----------



## andy

Uriel, youre a BBing philosopher mate.


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> Uriel, youre a BBing philosopher mate.


lol - you'll make me blush ha ha


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> Uriel, youre a BBing philosopher mate.


yeah if he was black and had bigger than his 1/2 inch winkle he would pass for Kai green PMSL XX


----------



## flinty90

a bit of a motivational song for me






please dont post loads of youtube songs here, i just wanted to put this one in as i love it and its relevent X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yeah if he was black and had bigger than his 1/2 inch winkle he would pass for Kai green PMSL XX


so i'm like a white kai green with a small cock?

great

mum would be proud lol


----------



## expletive

Great song Flinty


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> you are doing ok mate - just start believing in it all x


X 2 mate...

IMO you have come on leaps and bounds since you first joined..


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> X 2 mate...
> 
> IMO you have come on leaps and bounds since you first joined..


x3. i havent known you long mate, but the enthusiasm you show tells me you will achieve what you want with ease.

a top bloke who can put his mind to whatever he wants.


----------



## Glassback

Flinty youre my rock, so stay strong, for me! We will smash this together.

Uriel - I loved what you wrote, mental basrtard


----------



## Uriel

Glassback said:


> Uriel - I loved what you wrote, mental basrtard


what - the thing about seeing that horses erection when i was 7?


----------



## Uriel

mods - pls change title to "The Journal Of a Sh1t stirring Penis" pmsl


----------



## DiggyV

The last 36 hours on this journal has been a brilliant read, so many really good points made very eloquently, and you are right no-one on the outside gets it.

It took me a while for me to get it again, and there really is nothing like it. When you aren't training for an extended period like I was, you forget that feeling, you forget the hackles on the back of your neck when you know what you are about to do, how you will feel, imagining the movements and the workout before you even get to the gym. The pump, and knowing you will hit it hard enough to get the soreness, knowing that the muscle will get stronger. Knowing you WILL get bigger.

Although my goals are slightly different at the moment, the feeling is no different, and the sense of absolute frustration when training is not possible is as strong now as it ever was. Its a cliche I know on this board, but it really isn't a sprint, its a marathon. In fact it several marathons.

I forgot about it, and it became a clouded memory, but it is back now with needle sharp clarity. During those years, I know something was missing, and in March this year I found out what it was. I will not allow myself to forget it again.

You guys genuinely inspire me, you've helped me and I know you will continue to do so, as indeed I will as I am able. This is what makes us what we are, and those people who dont get it or criticise can genuinely just **** right off.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Uriel

welcome back to the fold brother diggy lol


----------



## flinty90

nice one Diggy, you also speak the truth pal, and definitely make sense !!!!


----------



## DutchTony

Uriel said:


> I love the process...............when its a friday or saturday nigh and the uk is out on the pi55 - i like being in a solitary gym smashing myself up..i feel like a secret..........a fuking secret weapon in developement lol
> 
> because in spring when everyone starts hitting the gym (too late) to tone up for ibiza...........i'm a fuking rage bot, a terminator, a universal soldier.....ready to rock
> 
> I love the smell and the feel of rustig olly bars corroding in sweat and the clink or unracking a bar and the pain of the last rep.
> 
> I love training.
> 
> When i'm angry or happy or hurt or blue, the familiarity and the warm safety of a gymnasuin is like a womb....about to give birth eventually to a fuking monster


That is easily the best, most inspirational quote I have ever read on any forum anywhere ever!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Cant believe monday is upon us again already ....

Chest day today , off to gym in about half hour..

Upped the anavar now to 100 mg per day. see how we go

hope you all have a good start to the week !!!


----------



## Uriel

ah wise training time my wiley old dog..............young mums hitting the gym after the school drop eh.........all that sweaty young ripe flappage on the treadmills

you crafty cnut


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ah wise training time my wiley old dog..............young mums hitting the gym after the school drop eh.........all that sweaty young ripe flappage on the treadmills
> 
> you crafty cnut


lol why were you thinking the same thing ...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol why were you thinking the same thing ...


there are only 2 things on this planet...............prey and hunters

i didnt make the rules lol


----------



## flinty90

Chest session done, im really happy with how this has gone today pushed another PB woop woop .... plus weights were up all through the sessions,apart from pec dec!!

heres the session

*
Bench press*

15 x 70kg

12 x 85kg

10 x 92.5kg

8 x 110kg

6 x 115kg

4 x 122kg

2 x 132.5 kg (NEW PB)

*
Cable crossovers*

15 x 35

15 x 40

15 x 50

15 x 60

*Seated chest press*

15 x 45kg

12 x 55kg

10 x 65kg

8 x 75kg

6 x 85kg

4 x 95kg

6 x 105kg

3 x 125kg (stack)

*Pec Dec*

15 x 72.5kg

15 x 80kg

15 x 85kg

20 x 60kg

*
Standing plate fly supersetted with single plate raises*(just to finish that last squeeze ..)

15 x 10kg (fly)

20 x 5kg (front raise)

20 x 10kg (fly)

20 x 5kg (front raise)

Chest was hanging after this session really felt deep burns in my chest like hot knife under my muscle.. feeling really strong at the minute, i think the biceps and tricep sessin every 2 weeks is giving me more force when i bench now (triceps dont seem to be failing me as much) :thumb:

Very happy with how its gone today.. cardio tonight i think , not looking forward to it if it was anything like friday evenings cardio session.. :surrender:


----------



## Guest

Nice 1 on the PB matey, always good to see them get higher


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Nice 1 on the PB matey, always good to see them get higher


yes mate i know it dont seem a lot of weight to the big boys, but after 55 reps before you lift it, its bloody heavy lol


----------



## Uriel

132.5

what are you doing - taping loose change on the cnut?

lol

nice one bro, the 140 is next week, repping for 8 by cycle end


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> 132.5
> 
> what are you doing - taping loose change on the cnut?
> 
> lol
> 
> nice one bro, the 140 is next week, repping for 8 by cycle end


lol yeah we got 1.25kg plates haha... i dont fcukin care it was on there and it was up so im counting it as a win lol !!


----------



## flinty90

and if i walked in the gym, did a 15 rep warmup mate i reckon i would P1ss 8 reps with 140... if that was all i did lol... its all about the reps leading up to it im more happy about ...


----------



## Guest

You wanna give the 1 rep a go, good warmup then give it your all see what you can push out


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah we got 1.25kg plates haha... i dont fcukin care it was on there and it was up so im counting it as a win lol !!


THOSE dont get called "plates", they are universally called washers

If you ever train with me - and you touch one - expect an immediate hard booting pain around your testicles.....cause by ....a boot lol


----------



## Uriel

Dave said:


> You wanna give the 1 rep a go, good warmup then give it your all see what you can push out


This is only my opinion but 1RM is a potential body damaging ego lift for NO good training reason

better doing a few or 4 reps and inferring a 1 rm from it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> THOSE dont get called "plates", they are universally called washers
> 
> If you ever train with me - and you touch one - expect an immediate hard booting pain around your testicles.....cause by ....a boot lol


lol yeah we call them tap washers ... look just let me fcukin have it will ya lol X


----------



## Uriel

when you get close tolifting a true 1 rep failure....you are at the edge of your lifting ability and components in your lifting chain may be beyond theirs


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> This is only my opinion but 1RM is a potential body damaging ego lift for NO good training reason
> 
> better doing a few or 4 reps and inferring a 1 rm from it


yes i agree mate, i have always stated i dont do 1 rep maxes, i would only do some weight i could get 2 or 4 reps from at a push... then work out the 1 rm from that X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> . look just let me fcukin have it will ya lol X


this time - ok......at least it shows you are not a rounding it up internet lifter


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> this time - ok......at least it shows you are not a rounding it up internet lifter


fcuk that mate, i write down what i lift, no bullsh1t and no ego, my mate trains with me adds another 15 kg per side on my weights and gets 6 reps, i have no problems at all knowing there are a lot stronger than me out there mate...

if i trained with anyone from here i have no worries backing up my figures and routines XX


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> Chest session done, im really happy with how this has gone today pushed another PB woop woop .... plus weights were up all through the sessions,apart from pec dec!!
> 
> heres the session
> 
> *
> Bench press*
> 
> 15 x 70kg
> 
> 12 x 85kg
> 
> 10 x 92.5kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> 6 x 115kg
> 
> 4 x 122kg
> 
> 2 x 132.5 kg (NEW PB)
> 
> *
> Cable crossovers*
> 
> 15 x 35
> 
> 15 x 40
> 
> 15 x 50
> 
> 15 x 60
> 
> *Seated chest press*
> 
> 15 x 45kg
> 
> 12 x 55kg
> 
> 10 x 65kg
> 
> 8 x 75kg
> 
> 6 x 85kg
> 
> 4 x 95kg
> 
> 6 x 105kg
> 
> 3 x 125kg (stack)
> 
> *Pec Dec*
> 
> 15 x 72.5kg
> 
> 15 x 80kg
> 
> 15 x 85kg
> 
> 20 x 60kg
> 
> *
> Standing plate fly supersetted with single plate raises*(just to finish that last squeeze ..)
> 
> 15 x 10kg (fly)
> 
> 20 x 5kg (front raise)
> 
> 20 x 10kg (fly)
> 
> 20 x 5kg (front raise)
> 
> Chest was hanging after this session really felt deep burns in my chest like hot knife under my muscle.. feeling really strong at the minute, i think the biceps and tricep sessin every 2 weeks is giving me more force when i bench now (triceps dont seem to be failing me as much) :thumb:
> 
> Very happy with how its gone today.. cardio tonight i think , not looking forward to it if it was anything like friday evenings cardio session.. :surrender:


that is fkn sweet mate... nice pb also:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> that is fkn sweet mate... nice pb also:thumb:


thanks matey !!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Chest session done, im really happy with how this has gone today pushed another PB woop woop .... plus weights were up all through the sessions,apart from pec dec!!
> 
> heres the session
> 
> *
> Bench press*
> 
> 15 x 70kg
> 
> 12 x 85kg
> 
> 10 x 92.5kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> 6 x 115kg
> 
> 4 x 122kg
> 
> 2 x 132.5 kg (NEW PB)
> 
> *
> Cable crossovers*
> 
> 15 x 35
> 
> 15 x 40
> 
> 15 x 50
> 
> 15 x 60
> 
> *Seated chest press*
> 
> 15 x 45kg
> 
> 12 x 55kg
> 
> 10 x 65kg
> 
> 8 x 75kg
> 
> 6 x 85kg
> 
> 4 x 95kg
> 
> 6 x 105kg
> 
> 3 x 125kg (stack)
> 
> *Pec Dec*
> 
> 15 x 72.5kg
> 
> 15 x 80kg
> 
> 15 x 85kg
> 
> 20 x 60kg
> 
> *
> Standing plate fly supersetted with single plate raises*(just to finish that last squeeze ..)
> 
> 15 x 10kg (fly)
> 
> 20 x 5kg (front raise)
> 
> 20 x 10kg (fly)
> 
> 20 x 5kg (front raise)
> 
> Chest was hanging after this session really felt deep burns in my chest like hot knife under my muscle.. feeling really strong at the minute, i think the biceps and tricep sessin every 2 weeks is giving me more force when i bench now (triceps dont seem to be failing me as much) :thumb:
> 
> Very happy with how its gone today.. cardio tonight i think , not looking forward to it if it was anything like friday evenings cardio session.. :surrender:


This is a monster session mate - well done on the PB as well. I can just imagine how you feel!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Uriel

this boy will be drinking napalm and p1ssing ice cubes....he's a warrior


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> this boy will be drinking napalm and p1ssing ice cubes....he's a warrior


dont know about p1ssing ice cubes mate, my p1ss even in 26 degrees has steam coming off it lol. i didnt think anavar would warm you up but fcuk me.. i would hate to know how dnp feels if thats supposed to make you warmer...


----------



## expletive

Nice chest session there flinty, bet your burning after that one!


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Nice chest session there flinty, bet your burning after that one!


yes mate it was a good session, will struggle with cardio in next 30 minutes though lol....


----------



## gym rat

massive congrats on the pb... now dont be a poontang and get the cardio done ya moaner.lol


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> massive congrats on the pb... now dont be a poontang and get the cardio done ya moaner.lol


will do mate, missus just got back so will go in about 10 minutes,, i set her off at gym doing a routine and i bang into the cardio lol.. i am actually dreading it for some reason tonight ...


----------



## andy

i fkn despise cardio


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> i fkn despise cardio


i do mate most of the time, i much prefer to play a sport for cardio than hit a treadmill or stationary bike...

anyway 45 minutes done another 450 calories burned !!!

settling down after a shower ..

going to have 400 grams of fish in chilli sauce , jacket spud and some veg yum yum...

been called into work tomorrow DOH !!!

drilling about 45 metres in newark on trent for telecoms cables.. 1 day job lol should be fun !!!


----------



## flinty90

been stomping some cardio out to this tune tonight lol.. love it after a minute it really gets going gives me goosebumps


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> been stomping some cardio out to this tune tonight lol.. love it after a minute it really gets going gives me goosebumps


that is a bloody wee smasher of a tune....remind me a wee bit of Pendulum, who i fkn adore btw


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> that is a bloody wee smasher of a tune....remind me a wee bit of Pendulum, who i fkn adore btw


look them up mate there awesome , "AUDIO" albums called genesis device , fcukin mint


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> look them up mate there awesome , "AUDIO" albums called genesis device , fcukin mint


haha...im downloading it now mate


----------



## Fatstuff

I need to get my ass on the treadmill, fkn cardio does my nut in, i might go out and play knock door run next time im cutting, make it more interesting LOL :lol:


----------



## teflondon

I like an oldie for the cardio, u heard Paul oakenfold - southern sun. Tiesto remix. Absolute belter of a tune for cardio. As is Paul van dyk - for an angel


----------



## Uriel

teflondon said:


> I like an oldie for the cardio, u heard Paul oakenfold - southern sun. Tiesto remix. Absolute belter of a tune for cardio. As is Paul van dyk - for an angel


all solid tune meisters


----------



## Glassback

I friggin love cardio - cardio after a leg session is what I think heroin feels like.


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> all solid tune meisters


Stick to your Gilbert and Sullivan old man!!


----------



## flinty90

off to work to drill under some river , have a good day guys, Back day for me tonight will post up later tonight X


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Stick to your Gilbert and Sullivan old man!!


who?


----------



## flinty90

right , been to work today and had a grueller of a day.

timed all my meals wrong due to bieng fcukin hungry and didnt have time to eat before i went to gym, so done a back session that was just awful, i felt sh1t, i felt weak and felt like i may aswell just have gone home and had my dinner...

anyway i wont post weights up as i think 80 kg deadlifts at the end was about heaviest weights i managed so im not very happy, however we all get days like that so i will move on and improve for the morning and shoulders

routine today was

wide grip high pulley seated row

seated row

dumbell row

reverse close grip pulldowns

deadlifts

weak as fcuk.. i knew i wasnt going to do wll as soon as we got to work this morning knowing what we had to achieve...

we had to weld, drill and pull in a job all in one shift ...

60 metres of 160 mm diameter pipe ... heavy !!!:sad:

ah well , hope you all feel better than i do at the minute !!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> right , been to work today and had a grueller of a day.
> 
> timed all my meals wrong due to bieng fcukin hungry and didnt have time to eat before i went to gym, so done a back session that was just awful, i felt sh1t, i felt weak and felt like i may aswell just have gone home and had my dinner...
> 
> anyway i wont post weights up as i think 80 kg deadlifts at the end was about heaviest weights i managed so im not very happy, however we all get days like that so i will move on and improve for the morning and shoulders
> 
> routine today was
> 
> wide grip high pulley seated row
> 
> seated row
> 
> dumbell row
> 
> reverse close grip pulldowns
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> weak as fcuk.. i knew i wasnt going to do wll as soon as we got to work this morning knowing what we had to achieve...
> 
> we had to weld, drill and pull in a job all in one shift ...
> 
> 60 metres of 160 mm diameter pipe ... heavy !!!:sad:
> 
> ah well , hope you all feel better than i do at the minute !!!


fkn lazy [email protected] :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> fkn lazy [email protected] :whistling:


lol yeah mate i feel bad, still enough to maje YOU sick though pmsl (sicknote) X


----------



## Mingster

We all have them mate. I'm at the stage now where I pack up if I don't feel right as I seem more prone to injuries in this type of workout. New day new beginning, you'll be back to blasting it next time no worries.


----------



## Guest

I was the same today m8, arm is killing me. Theres always next week


----------



## flinty90

yes gents your right.. to be fair it wasnt as bad a workout as i perhaps feel. it just felt weak and my heart wasnt 100 % in it.. i would have gone home if it wasnt for my training partner lifting like an animal. it made me feel even worse but i was still there to push him on , he had a great session lol....


----------



## andy

i done back today as well btw, and it was equally sh1t.


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> i done back today as well btw, and it was equally sh1t.


i wont like that comment mate as its poo when it dont go well... why was it bad for you ??? you were well up for it yesterday mate ??


----------



## andy

check my journo big man, it was niggling my trap, i just couldnt get into it..very similar to you, even had a training partner.


----------



## Uriel

i'm lololing because i had a [email protected] day too lol.i left home at 5 am and didnt get in my work rental tile almost 9 tonight.

i couldn't have lifted my gym bag today pmsl


----------



## Glassback

Hey Flinty at least you went, so its a mental battle won. If you didnt go not only did you not train at all but you broke the mental strength barrier you have. So well played.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm lololing because i had a [email protected] day too lol.i left home at 5 am and didnt get in my work rental tile almost 9 tonight.
> 
> i couldn't have lifted my gym bag today pmsl


although thats w4nk for you mate, im glad im not the only one who has them days lol...

how did first day of dnp go ??? or is that today , actually i will find your journal and ask you that question lolX


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Hey Flinty at least you went, so its a mental battle won. If you didnt go not only did you not train at all but you broke the mental strength barrier you have. So well played.


yeah mate your right.. and at least i got a 6 minute sunbed session under my belt whilst i was there pmsl...

i have not been on the sunbed for about 12 days due to already sweating like a fat kid in a pie shop for 2 weeks, last thing i wanted was to lay there at night after a sun bed session aswell...

anyway i think its cooled down a lot now i actually slept well last night and ready to hit shoulders this morning, i will be powered up by a good brekkie so no excuses i hope ....

speak later brother X


----------



## expletive

Have fun with the shudders!

Back and Bis for me today

Have a good day!


----------



## flinty90

shoulders this morning, felt loads better than i did yesterday, amazing how food can change a workout!!!

*Front lateral raises*

15 x 5kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

*Side lateral raises *

15 x 5kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

*Rear bentover delt raises*

15 x 5kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

*Smith press*

15 x 75kg

12 x 85kg

10 x 85kg

8 x 90kg

6 x 100kg

3 x 115kg (get in) needed spotting on last 1 so really only 2 done but still great feeling

4 x 110kg

10 x 80kg

*Shrugs *

15 x 70 kg

15 x 110kg

15 x 130kg

15 x 135kg

Off to have a game of badminton tomorrow night, then hitting legs on friday morning ....


----------



## Guest

Good work Flinty!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> shoulders this morning, felt loads better than i did yesterday, amazing how food can change a workout!!!
> 
> *Front lateral raises*
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> *Side lateral raises *
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> *Rear bentover delt raises*
> 
> 15 x 5kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 10kg
> 
> *Smith press*
> 
> 15 x 75kg
> 
> 12 x 85kg
> 
> 10 x 85kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 6 x 100kg
> 
> 3 x 115kg (get in) needed spotting on last 1 so really only 2 done but still great feeling
> 
> 4 x 110kg
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> *Shrugs *
> 
> 15 x 70 kg
> 
> 15 x 110kg
> 
> 15 x 130kg
> 
> 15 x 135kg
> 
> Off to have a game of badminton tomorrow night, then hitting legs on friday morning ....


well done mate. Good looking workout - I really do miss shoulder press, but hey, am sticking to the rules  for the next 4-6 weeks. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice work fella


----------



## Fatstuff

fvck me flinty thats some decent weight on the smith press, i lift more on the other lifts but nowhere near as on your smith press (i dont think so anyway) good going


----------



## expletive

Ive said it before and Ill say it again, cracking session there matey!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> fvck me flinty thats some decent weight on the smith press, i lift more on the other lifts but nowhere near as on your smith press (i dont think so anyway) good going


do you do the same volume mate ???


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> do you do the same volume mate ???


Sides I do, I don't do fronts whatsoever. Rears I dont, I go hard and heavy tbf


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Sides I do, I don't do fronts whatsoever. Rears I dont, I go hard and heavy tbf


well i am only doing fronts every couple of weeks mate trying to bring up rears at minute...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> well i am only doing fronts every couple of weeks mate trying to bring up rears at minute...


Yeah I might do fronts now and again just to give it a direct blast


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah I might do fronts now and again just to give it a direct blast


 i am just going to have another read through your journal mate to look at some of your routines.. nick a few tips i hope X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i am just going to have another read through your journal mate to look at some of your routines.. nick a few tips i hope X


I wouldn't expect much mate, I have hardly logged any training lol, just my food and drugs lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldn't expect much mate, I have hardly logged any training lol, just my food and drugs lol


yeah just read it pmsl.. you have 4 rough workouts logged lol and 1 weight pmsl X

but if i wanted to know about food and drugs yours is the one i will read again X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yeah just read it pmsl.. you have 4 rough workouts logged lol and 1 weight pmsl X
> 
> but if i wanted to know about food and drugs yours is the one i will read again X


Haha I

Might up my game with the writing down of workouts, I just notice that 9 times out of 10 I skip past what people lift so half expect other folk. My journals the one u read if u want to know about my 5hitting through eye of a needle though


----------



## Mingster

Evening Flints. Nice shoulders session there mate. Glad to see you straight back in the saddle so to speak. Very impressive pressing:thumbup1: A bit more volume than my tired old bones will take lol but there's many ways to skin a cat. Do you usually do your pressing on the Smith or do you sometimes go with barbell/dumbbells?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Evening Flints. Nice shoulders session there mate. Glad to see you straight back in the saddle so to speak. Very impressive pressing:thumbup1: A bit more volume than my tired old bones will take lol but there's many ways to skin a cat. Do you usually do your pressing on the Smith or do you sometimes go with barbell/dumbbells?


hi mate..

if i do dumbells i dont go over 35kg as i have fallen foul to a poor spotter and my left arm wants to wander backwards and forwards putting pressure on my weak delt.. so if i do dumbells i will always finish my big lifts on the smith after mate...

if i wasnt doing so much volume i wouldnt worry so much about chucking 45's up for just a couple of sets of say 6 reps with a spotter.. but lifting over 100 kg i want to just concentrate on the up and down movement to be fair...

I have to admit i am finding things getting harder this week, i think on my calorie defecit im pretty much hitting my limits at the minute mate.. so maybe i will look at reducing weights soon and upping volume even more .. will see how it goes over next 2 weeks !!!


----------



## Mingster

Sounds good to me mate. Nobody knows your body better than you and it sounds like you are listening. This is a problem I have sometimes tbh, letting my ego loose on the weights rather than my common sense....lol I am getting better as I get older and hopefully will have mastered this art by the time I hit 70 pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Sounds good to me mate. Nobody knows your body better than you and it sounds like you are listening. This is a problem I have sometimes tbh, letting my ego loose on the weights rather than my common sense....lol I am getting better as I get older and hopefully will have mastered this art by the time I hit 70 pmsl.


yes mate i had a dumbell up in the air struggled with it and my spotter was too busy looking at himself in mirror, my arm gave out and swung around with weight in hand, you could hear it rip all the way down , stopped me training for months , and for years its been a week point, and slight offline of my arm and i feel it niggling so i just dont trust it enough still to bang the weight on dumbell wise...


----------



## Mingster

You should have dropped it on his foot - that would have got his attention mate. I had a spotter like this once. I was doing a heavy bench and got a bit stuck then realised that he had wandered off mid-set ffs. Had to howl for assistance - not easy when a ton weight is crushing your lungs - and he got back and got the weight off me with the help of another guy, then wisely disappeared for a couple of weeks. I forgave him in the end lol as he's a canny lad really, but would never let him spot me again, even on wrist curls pmsl.


----------



## teflondon

Ur avi makes u look as if u have a big feck off ponytail flinty


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Ur avi makes u look as if u have a big feck off ponytail flinty


nah its a towel hanging on the door lol !!!


----------



## teflondon

Makes u look like a big fookin warrior type haha.


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Makes u look like a big fookin warrior type haha.


haha , i might grow one then mate


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> well i am only doing fronts every couple of weeks mate trying to bring up rears at minute...


Face pulls are good for rear delts, i never do front !!!! maybe i should start


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> Face pulls are good for rear delts, i never do front !!!! maybe i should start


yeah mate i love face pulls, i also vary them ..

facepulls, reaer delt flys and reverse delt fly machine... vary them all each workout.. and yeah lke you say i dont feel much need to do front delts but i thing once every 2 weeks isnt too bad..


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate i love face pulls, i also vary them ..
> 
> facepulls, reaer delt flys and reverse delt fly machine... vary them all each workout.. and yeah lke you say i dont feel much need to do front delts but i thing once every 2 weeks isnt too bad..


Wat exactly r face pulls mate?


----------



## Guest

teflondon said:


> Wat exactly r face pulls mate?


----------



## Glassback

The guy on the right might be some huge, bodybuilding star, but he looks like he is going to knock the soap out of your hand in the shower.

Note - The guy in the greenshirt in the still shot knows this!


----------



## teflondon

Dave said:


>


They look well good, shame the cables in my gym ain't adjustable, either just above ankle height or at head height :s


----------



## Tassotti

Head height will be fine


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> They look well good, shame the cables in my gym ain't adjustable, either just above ankle height or at head height :s


you need them at head height mate pull them around same height as your ears mate keep elbows high job done !!!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> you need them at head height mate pull them around same height as your ears mate keep elbows high job done !!!


Meant above head height, so you would be pulling slightly down the way compared to the guy on the vid pulling up the way? Would that matter?


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Meant above head height, so you would be pulling slightly down the way compared to the guy on the vid pulling up the way? Would that matter?


nope it will help to keep your elbows high mate so your not working lats but your hitting rear delts...

or stand on a box mate lol


----------



## teflondon

Cool. Will try them tomorrow as it's shoulders day. Just made 2 amazing home made burgers. They r out of this world. F**k mcdonalds and f*ck burger king


----------



## expletive

An excellent exercise, going to put them into my workout!!

Just realised who your avi reminds me of Flinty, Davey Boy Smith (The British Bulldog)


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> An excellent exercise, going to put them into my workout!!
> 
> Just realised who your avi reminds me of Flinty, Davey Boy Smith (The British Bulldog)


haha. i have been likened to Taz (the wrestler) and chuck lidell (mme fighter) when i got married i had a mohican lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> haha. i have been likened to Taz (the wrestler) and chuck lidell (mme fighter) when i got married i had a mohican lol
> 
> View attachment 64413


Look at the difference in the 2 pics mate... incredible !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Look at the difference in the 2 pics mate... incredible !


thanks brother and yeah your right i have shifted some beef mate since then...

a comparison


----------



## expletive

Separated at birth?


----------



## Uriel

I have been doing facepuuls for about 5 years most weeks....it is a goody


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> I have been doing facepuuls for about 5 years most weeks....it is a goody


Simon we...... Let's not go down that road again lol :lol:


----------



## teflondon

Tried the facepulls for the first time and they Defo get the thumbs up from me


----------



## flinty90

well i did cardio tonight 45 minutes felt really good, starting to really feel lean(for me) so i know my diet is nailed and training is going well..

im a bit worried though as i been called to work for an induction on monday for our new job M62 motorway on days, this normally means i dont get any time to train whatsoever and am away from home all week, i hope i can sort something its fcukin typical that this gets in the way again as im starting to get into it and into a cycle too..

will see what happens and let ya all know ....


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> well i did cardio tonight 45 minutes felt really good, starting to really feel lean(for me) so i know my diet is nailed and training is going well..
> 
> im a bit worried though as i been called to work for an induction on monday for our new job M62 motorway on days, this normally means i dont get any time to train whatsoever and am away from home all week, i hope i can sort something its fcukin typical that this gets in the way again as im starting to get into it and into a cycle too..
> 
> will see what happens and let ya all know ....


Hope it goes ok.

Im working away next week, Ive been looking at pay as you train gyms so at least i can get some training in


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Hope it goes ok.
> 
> Im working away next week, Ive been looking at pay as you train gyms so at least i can get some training in


that will be fine as long as i could find somewhere that opens till late ...


----------



## Guest

That's a kick in the nuts isn't it!!

From Monday my work situation is changing, so my routine looks to be in the balance as to when I can train!

Funny how Fridays are so good until work lands crap on your face. My work only told me at 8pm tonight, had my rant to the wife about it as you do, she went to bed lol!

Oops.

Your looking well though buddy


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> That's a kick in the nuts isn't it!!
> 
> From Monday my work situation is changing, so my routine looks to be in the balance as to when I can train!
> 
> Funny how Fridays are so good until work lands crap on your face. My work only told me at 8pm tonight, had my rant to the wife about it as you do, she went to bed lol!
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Your looking well though buddy


thanks mate,, i knew this was coming but was expecting it in another month or so ah well money for christmas, should still be able to cut .. im lucky that my work is fcukin heavy so each day is like 10 hours in the gym lol..


----------



## Guest

thanks mate,, i knew this was coming but was expecting it in another month or so ah well money for christmas, should still be able to cut .. im lucky that my work is fcukin heavy so each day is like 10 hours in the gym lol..


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate,, i knew this was coming but was expecting it in another month or so ah well money for christmas, should still be able to cut .. im lucky that my work is fcukin heavy so each day is like 10 hours in the gym lol..


Just ink of all that extra cash you'll get, you'll need it for the cycles uncle Uriel will get you on :thumb:


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> Just ink of all that extra cash you'll get, you'll need it for the cycles uncle Uriel will get you on :thumb:


Hehehe, Uncle Uriel


----------



## Uriel

flinty if you are stuck and need to go away - just load a bag of protein bars and shakes and have a few light runs and do some press ups and **** in your room, you'll be fine.

lolling at uncle uriel......


----------



## Glassback

Uncle Uriel that's quality. More like Grandad to me though yo old bastard.

Good cardio mate, takes some discipline that.... What did yo do?


----------



## DiggyV

Uncle Uriel - send shivers down my spine....

People have been locked up for lesser things than that!

PMSL

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## expletive

Morning Flinty, whats your plans for today mate.

Im of to smash me legs in minute

Have a good one


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> Morning Flinty, whats your plans for today mate.
> 
> Im of to smash me legs in minute
> 
> Have a good one


lucky [email protected] - im choking to train but i have arranged a sunday lunch so must be patient............will text my new little Protige (Andy), i have taken under my wing (Another Nephew For Uncle Uriel) to train....he's natty and 26 but i'll soon have the little cnut a full Darksider pmsl.....meet theis afternoon at the gymnasuim


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Uncle Uriel that's quality. More like Grandad to me though yo old bastard.
> 
> Good cardio mate, takes some discipline that.... What did yo do?


Morning mate, i actually did a gluteal programme on the treadmill.. it basically was a incline that escalated every minute for 5 minutes then dropped and then same again..

did that for 45 minutes...


----------



## Uriel

Glassback said:


> Uncle Uriel that's quality. More like Grandad to me though yo old bastard.


you aint too big to go over my fuking knee for the slipper boy!!

Flinty pays me 250 squid an session and loves it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> you aint too big to go over my fuking knee for the slipper boy!!
> 
> Flinty pays me 250 squid an session and loves it


yes we need to discuss that, i think your charging me too much, my mate reckons he is only tipping you £200 per session X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes we need to discuss that, i think your charging me too much, my mate reckons he is only tipping you £200 per session X


your mate [email protected] "mess" as much as you pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> your mate [email protected] "mess" as much as you pmsl


Oh fair enough... i obviously get into it a lot more than he does... £250 mate im making the fcukin most of it


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> lucky [email protected] - im choking to train but i have arranged a sunday lunch so must be patient............will text my new little Protige (Andy), i have taken under my wing (Another Nephew For Uncle Uriel) to train....he's natty and 26 but i'll soon have the little cnut a full Darksider pmsl.....meet theis afternoon at the gymnasuim


What a c0ck splash - i have just realised its saturday lol

Sunday lunch is errrrrr............tomorrow.

So - gym then lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> What a c0ck splash - i have just realised its saturday lol
> 
> Sunday lunch is errrrrr............tomorrow.
> 
> So - gym then lol


i wondered wtf you were on about lol.. i just presumed i had missed something lol... fcuk me that dnp making you lose your marbles lol


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> ... (Another Nephew For Uncle Uriel) to train....


Mate this is just wrong on every level!

PMSL

Flinty, you training today mate?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> What a c0ck splash - i have just realised its saturday lol
> 
> Sunday lunch is errrrrr............tomorrow.
> 
> So - gym then lol


Senility kicking in unc?


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> Senility kicking in unc?


i was just reminising about caramacs, wagon wheels (not the biscuit) and horse sh1t on the roads................

did someone say something? eh? Nurse?


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Mate this is just wrong on every level!
> 
> PMSL
> 
> Flinty, you training today mate?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


i wasnt going to mate but i have been..

done a nice steady stretching full body circuit today. just 2 sets of 15 on each bodypart to give me a weekend stretch out..

really enjoyed it actually didnt go mad with weight just did everything super strict and really got a good stretch out of it, then jumped on sunbed ,

looking forward to my tandoori mixed grill tonight. its now officially 5 weeks snce i have touched any alchohol whatsoever.. not going to drink anything now until christmas day ...

workout was

2 x 15 rear delt flies

2 x 15 pec dec

2 x 15 seated row

2 x 15 lat pulldowns

2 x 15 straight arm pushdowns

2 x 15 flat bench

2 x 15 cable crossovers

2 x 15 shoulder press

2 x 15 ez bar curls

2 x 15 tricep pushdowns

2 x 15 side raises

2 x 15 front raises

2 x 15 facepulls

100 abdominal machine crunches

6 minutes on sunbed

job done..

like i said weights were just enough to stretch the muscles and squeezing everything.. really getting myself to use the muscle rather than worry about the weight..

i might do this more often , i normally do it when i dont want to train a specific bodypart out of the heavy mid week routine, but fancy going to the gym, and not do cardio lol..

have a good weekend chaps X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> its now officially 5 weeks snce i have touched any alchohol whatsoever.. not going to drink anything now until christmas day ...


were you a big pi55 head mate? regular tippler?

I have fallen into a habit over the years of drinking fairly regularly, not large amounts and certainly not every day but if i wasn't working i'd tend to have a few beers and maybe a glass of wine

I'm having a couple of weeks off booze during the dnp run and i'm considering abstainig a lot more from now on.

when i was in the raf and married the first time round - i didn't drink in the house and would naybe only go out every few weeks for some beers with the lads.

I think The booze being cut out would seriously help my physique with no other changes


----------



## Uriel

i must say it is weird being off work and not drinking, I bought a load of fruit juices and soda and some innocent smoothies etc to sip on.

After 5 or 6 days i tend not to be 'rsed drinking - the extra energy, motivation, clarity and drive is incredible and im not a huge drinker


----------



## flinty90

a couple of years ago mate i was a big drinker, i would have over 15 pints on a saturday after a hockey match with the lads.. never really drank much in the house, only the odd few cans now and again, but saturday night used to be a very heavy session.. i stopped drinking altogether for about 12 months but then started having a couple now and again. so the no beer till christmas is not going to worry me at all mate to be fair,

i was drinking quite a bit last time we worked away, it was 5 or 6 pints with my dinner (all paid for) this time when im away though i wont be doing that at all..

i think it would definitely help your physique mate to cut it out altogether for a few weeks..

its like sex the more you have the more you want it . but if you dont have it for a while it seems to go to back of your mind...

i think my only problem is if im not drinking i tend not to socialise as much with my mates, which is always a shame but thats how i deal with it i guess...

anywa last night went out for an indian for sister in laws birthday, really nice tandoori mixed grill, enjoyed it. didnt feel like i went mad, didnt have any rice and only a quarter of a naan bread..

stood on scales this morning and 4 pounds weight gain lol... the scales really know how to make everything not make sense dont they !!!


----------



## Uriel

the nan bread and salt in the food will have kept the water on overnight mate - the 4 lb will be gone in 3 days plus a little

i think dropping the booze more is enevitable now....4 beers is a thousand useless calories with no benefits

i've found myself sitting in the house drinking a beer lately theinking what the fuk am i doing this for? its a bit sad lol

i will keep it for going out socializing - which i'm not doing a lot of ATM

I'm even thinking of doing some uni or something to stimulate my brain a bit


----------



## Tassotti

Flinty, take a sledgehammer to those scales


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> its like sex the more you have the more you want it . but if you dont have it for a while it seems to go to back of your mind...


really.....that would be good lol...............i hope my cock gets that e-mail soon lol


----------



## flinty90

yeah mate , its all a battle with the mind and keeping it occupied, i think thats the reason i sometimes spend longer on here than i should its just to stay on track , its also why sometimes i feel i dont shut off from all this , its because i also use it as the distraction from eating and drinking, and it makes up for my lack of socialising,

something i definitely need to address , my ,missus thinks im a zombie most of the time, i slowly feel myself detached from the rest of the family not seriously but perhaps i could be doing more with them to be fair,...

What was nice last night was sister in law who i havent seen for a few months , walked in and straight away said to me bloody hell you look massive , wheres all this muscle come from. Made my night actually, i was sporting a rather flirty white shirt which did make me look very musclular hence why i wore it and i loved it lol...

im really happy with my shoulder and top chest shape how its coming on now, just keep at it and lose the rest of my gut i will be a happy bunny X


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Flinty, take a sledgehammer to those scales


its like a fcukin sick perverted obsession mate that i pretty much know will p1ss me off but cant stop myself .. the scales are easily accesible as my missus is always on and off them , even though she is 8 and half tone wet through lol ....


----------



## Uriel

lol....i have always used the forums as surrogate social lives - when i was contracting in the faroes and oslo for 3 years..

I dont really like much tv so its easy to get wrapped up on here..

Its worse when i need to lear about somethng new - i read every dnp article i could find before trying it lol.....

I'm even thinking about insulin for the first time and i know i will be reading like fuk about that most anabolic of hormones lol.

my misses used to moan like fuk about me being on here - even though she was glued to sh1te on tv but i dont need to worry about that any more lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol....i have always used the forums as surrogate social lives - when i was contracting in the faroes and oslo for 3 years..
> 
> I dont really like much tv so its easy to get wrapped up on here..
> 
> Its worse when i need to lear about somethng new - i read every dnp article i could find before trying it lol.....
> 
> I'm even thinking about insulin for the first time and i know i will be reading like fuk about that most anabolic of hormones lol.
> 
> my misses used to moan like fuk about me being on here - even though she was glued to sh1te on tv *but i dont need to worry about that any more lol*


to be fair mate a couple of months ago i nearly didnt either ... not a good time as i love her to bits, we been together nealry 11 years now and she stood by me through all my sh1t, but we cam close to me going.. i think that had something to do with outside source though and me bieng billy big bollox , but i wont go into that here lol...

so i guess i still have some work to do in my relationship, but were ok ish at the minute lol


----------



## Uriel

the trouble is - the deeper you get into bodybuilding and the lifestyle - the more you do (and kind of need to) dateach yourself from a normal life....

going for 15 oints and a kebab is no good for anything other than ruining a weeks gym,

then you try going out and staying sober which makes you look at your friends in a new light.............often seeing them as unfunny lazy cnuts lol....then you avoid them.....

NONE of my misses were ever into the game - i think if i ever get serious about anyone again - they will have to be serious trainers.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate a couple of months ago i nearly didnt either ... not a good time as i love her to bits, we been together nealry 11 years now and she stood by me through all my sh1t, but we cam close to me going.. i think that had something to do with outside source though and me bieng billy big bollox , but i wont go into that here lol...
> 
> so i guess i still have some work to do in my relationship, but were ok ish at the minute lol


Yeah - its all a pile of sh1te mate, i was 15 years..............she wants me back too.........i dont fuking know........

anyway - enough of this depressing stuff lol


----------



## flinty90

you still out for a sunday dinner today mate ??? are you at gym today ??

i might actually see if the swimming pool is open today for a swim, normally fcukin water polo competition on all day. and my gym dont open sunday or i would be doing 60 minutes guilty cardio lol


----------



## Uriel

hell yes, sunday lunch and gym a couple of hours after. back/shoulders and bi's


----------



## flinty90

Chest day today, my induction has been postponed till wednesday for the m62 even though it looks like my first job will be on the M4 near bristol ..

anyway that looks like it starts at end of month so a few more weeks for me of pure focus , thank god...

off to gym about 10 ish !!!

whats everyone else up to today !!


----------



## expletive

Chest Tris and shoulders for me in about half an hour!


----------



## teflondon

Heavy legs session today, not lookin forward to it, still feeling tender from Saturday nite, first drink in 5-6 weeks and I suffered for it I'll tell ya


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Heavy legs session today, not lookin forward to it, still feeling tender from Saturday nite, first drink in 5-6 weeks and I suffered for it I'll tell ya


tut tut , naughty boy lol... what was the drink in aid of then mate ?? just a blow out ?


----------



## teflondon

Aye just a blow out. Had a mate round to watch the scotland game sat nite. Turned into a fully blown party with 10-15 people. Got to be done every now and again. Always feel bad after a drink now after all the good work with the diet and the gym. Could hardly eat yesterday.


----------



## flinty90

teflondon said:


> Aye just a blow out. Had a mate round to watch the scotland game sat nite. Turned into a fully blown party with 10-15 people. Got to be done every now and again. Always feel bad after a drink now after all the good work with the diet and the gym. Could hardly eat yesterday.


well i went out for an indian saturday night for a party, i didnt have a sniff of beer. but yesterday i fasted all day until half 6 and then i had a small dinner. to balance things out lol... feel ok today, glad i didnt drink anything though my will power never faulted !!


----------



## teflondon

flinty90 said:


> well i went out for an indian saturday night for a party, i didnt have a sniff of beer. but yesterday i fasted all day until half 6 and then i had a small dinner. to balance things out lol... feel ok today, glad i didnt drink anything though my will power never faulted !!


I wish I had your will power haha. Getting better tho. Indian food is out of this world, wish it was healthy haha.


----------



## flinty90

mega chest session today really felt good and pumped

*
Flat bench*

same as usual

15,10,8,6,4,2 reps

had a feel of 150kg on last 2, it went down but not back up lol... im sure i could do it if i went to 3 sets of 6-8 reps, but at least i had a feel and think its there..

*cable crossovers*

15 x 40

15 x 50

15 x 60

then 21.s dropset 7 x 80 7 x 50 7 x 35

all these sets supersetted with incline press ups 4 sets of 10

*then did a standing cable pec fly*

*
*

4 sets 15 supersetted with a front raise plate .

*then to finish another 10 press ups with training partner pressing on my back .. managed 8 and i was spent...*

*
*

really good session enjoyed it too , glad i had 5 weetabix for breakfast ...

just wish i had got 1 @ 150 back up that would have made me smile more lol...


----------



## Uriel

5 wheetabix...........lol, you be hanging a sh1t out around the house like a goldfish lol

hope ou had some protein too?

I'm off for a hair cut then gym too


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> 5 wheetabix...........lol, you be hanging a sh1t out around the house like a goldfish lol
> 
> hope ou had some protein too?
> 
> I'm off for a hair cut then gym too


yeah mate already had protein when i first woke up apart from a pint of water every morning the protein is second thing i have everyday...


----------



## Uriel

good man...........3rd if there's pussy on offer though


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> good man...........3rd if there's pussy on offer though


i was going to say its the second thing that enters my body every day , but i didnt want to set you up to easily, but you found a way anyhow pmsl X


----------



## cult

Think this is my 1st time in here , just had a look at your pics in teh 1st page and i must say man, hope you dont take this teh wrong way now but you were one fat fcuk. Youve done amazing man, your like a whole new person, keep the good work up. Need to get the finger out myself and start training properly again to actuly get somewhere. Will be keeping an eye on this journal for any tips. Good luck!


----------



## Beats

Agreed Flinty you have made some progress mate kep up the good work!!

Are you still cutting at the moment?


----------



## flinty90

Dizzee! said:


> Agreed Flinty you have made some progress mate kep up the good work!!
> 
> Are you still cutting at the moment?


im still eating in a calorie defecit yes mate.. dont really like the cutting bulking phrases but i am aiming to keep getting leaner and more defined...


----------



## flinty90

cultivator said:


> Think this is my 1st time in here , just had a look at your pics in teh 1st page and i must say man, hope you dont take this teh wrong way now but you were one fat fcuk. Youve done amazing man, your like a whole new person, keep the good work up. Need to get the finger out myself and start training properly again to actuly get somewhere. Will be keeping an eye on this journal for any tips. Good luck!


I dont take anything the wrong way mate, i have been called a lot worse than that.. and that person is dead to me mate , never will i go back there !!! it was a bad time in my life and even though i regret bieng like that i cant do anything about how i was then, except look back and think of what i can achieve ....

good to have you in here mate hope you stick around


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> I dont take anything the wrong way mate, i have been called a lot worse than that.. and that person is dead to me mate , never will i go back there !!! it was a bad time in my life and even though i regret bieng like that i cant do anything about how i was then, except look back and think of what i can achieve ....
> 
> good to have you in here mate hope you stick around


brilliant attitude my old mucks, hows things in general mate, havent really been about and missed the banter


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> brilliant attitude my old mucks, hows things in general mate, havent really been about and missed the banter


im great in general mate, really buzzing at the minute. training , diet and cycle all going brilliantly stronger and leaner each day mate...how are you doing matey you ok ??


----------



## gym rat

yeah mate im brill as always.lol very busy at home getting animals sorted for winter with dosing them, moving them etc. just keeping the head down and eating and training, cycle going well for myself also and only 3 week in, results seem to be happening quicker or else im noticing them more due to lower bf than previous cycles


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice journal bud...subbed mate


----------



## cult

flinty90 said:


> I dont take anything the wrong way mate, i have been called a lot worse than that.. and that person is dead to me mate , never will i go back there !!! it was a bad time in my life and even though i regret bieng like that i cant do anything about how i was then, except look back and think of what i can achieve ....
> 
> good to have you in here mate hope you stick around


Good to hear that, im teh same flinty only i was on the op scale, i was 8 and half stone of bones and skin and i never want to go back to that ever again in my life. I was a party animal and didnt eat at all. Good to see everything i sgoing to plan for you and keep the hard work up and youll be even more happy in no time. Ill be starting my own journal up in a few weeks, ging to do a test cycle with a tbol kick stater but need to have a few sports massages 1st on the awl shoulder.


----------



## Beats

flinty90 said:


> im still eating in a calorie defecit yes mate.. dont really like the cutting bulking phrases but i am aiming to keep getting leaner and more defined...


Do you have like a set diet or do you just eat whatever aslong as its a deficit?


----------



## Fatstuff

Dizzee! said:


> Do you have like a set diet or do you just eat whatever aslong as its a deficit?


Gay veg x


----------



## flinty90

Dizzee! said:


> Do you have like a set diet or do you just eat whatever aslong as its a deficit?


well as i have been doing it long enough mate i have some meal plans that i know the calorific values of, i also have days made up with specific calories, and i know them off by heart now, so tend to stick to them,, very rarely at the minute i have to look up what calories are in a specific meal ..

im currently on around the 2000 cal mark per day, dropped fats and protein down in favour of a few more carbs. so protein is currently sitting at the 170 gram mark thais is from ~Uriels advice about protein and 300 grams even for my body size bieng excessive ..

i have to say its doing well for me at the minute , but when your on gear every normal logical thing seems to go out the window .. it will be when i come of cycle that i will monitor things really closely to keep things sitting in the right place !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

cultivator said:


> Think this is my 1st time in here , just had a look at your pics in teh 1st page and i must say man, hope you dont take this teh wrong way now but you were one fat fcuk. Youve done amazing man, your like a whole new person, keep the good work up. Need to get the finger out myself and start training properly again to actuly get somewhere. Will be keeping an eye on this journal for any tips. Good luck!


Why was he one fat fvck, why couldnt he of been one fat person??


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Why was he one fat fvck, why couldnt he of been one fat person??


yeah good point, what the hell is wrong with just bieng an overweight lookin man .

i feel some underlying abuse targetted at me there fatpuff X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yeah good point, what the hell is wrong with just bieng an overweight lookin man .
> 
> i feel some underlying abuse targetted at me there fatpuff X


No need to **** hate me


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> No need to **** hate me


sorry my spelling is terrible lol !!


----------



## Glassback

It is funny how people hate fat people.... but then I hate ugly people. No offence Cultivator.


----------



## Fatstuff

Glassback said:


> It is funny how people hate fat people.... but then I hate ugly people. No offence Cultivator.


Its funny u should say that - when we was teenagers my m8 said about some bloke 'look at that fat fvcker there' then turned to me and said no offence. WTF man **** lol. He was being deadly serious aswell.


----------



## Glassback

Fatstuff said:


> Its funny u should say that - when we was teenagers my m8 said about some bloke 'look at that fat fvcker there' then turned to me and said no offence. WTF man **** lol. He was being deadly serious aswell.


LOL dude thats funny - I get funny comments too... I am not skinny, but my build gets me in to trouble... I have a big chest and back but Im short as frig... Im 5ft 8 so I actually look like spongebob square pants so before a game I get the fat jokes.... and then after everyone is suprised that I am the last one to stop running... and when we go for mountain runs I get questions like "Jesus, you did well there mate" which actually means "How the frig did you beat me round there fatty bum bum?"

Funny...


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> LOL dude thats funny - I get funny comments too... I am not skinny, but my build gets me in to trouble... I have a big chest and back but Im short as frig... Im 5ft 8 so I actually look like spongebob square pants so before a game I get the fat jokes.... and then after everyone is suprised that I am the last one to stop running... and when we go for mountain runs I get questions like "Jesus, you did well there mate" which actually means "How the frig did you beat me round there fatty bum bum?"
> 
> Funny...


i loved this mate when i took a lad to play squash he made out he was pretty good, i said i would give him a game (bearing in mind i was over 18 stone at the time) he just thought to himself i will hammer this fat cnut lol...

after 40 minutes of me punishing him and getting to balls he thought i would never get to he said fcuk me you can move cant ya for a big lad lol..

then at work day after he had to explain how he got his a$$ handed to him by a fat lad !!!


----------



## flinty90

been and done 45 minutes cardio on treadmill.. i can tell im getting fitter struggling to get heart rate above 110 doing steady state so upped the speed some more tonight to 3.6 mph...

did a cross country circuit, burned off a good 480 cals ...

chicken , jacket spud and broccoli for dinner !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

Do you do flat treadmill speeds mate or do you put it on a programme that varies speed and incline?

there is a 'fat loss' one on the Cybex machines we have, and once entered my weight, time and level it varies both speed and incline and I always get a good sweat up and hit my sweet spot of between 114 and 120 BPM so I am in the fat burn rather than cardio zone. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Do you do flat treadmill speeds mate or do you put it on a programme that varies speed and incline?
> 
> there is a 'fat loss' one on the Cybex machines we have, and once entered my weight, time and level it varies both speed and incline and I always get a good sweat up and hit my sweet spot of between 114 and 120 BPM so I am in the fat burn rather than cardio zone.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


not flat mate always do a different programme like cross country or a gluteaul program , it varies incline and speed.. i normally stay in fat burning zone wich for me is 11 bpm to 128 bpm, but as i get fitter and fitter then the speed and incline needs to be higher to get me above 110, so its all a good sign that my cardio health is getting better !!!


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> It is funny how people hate fat people.... but then I hate ugly people. No offence Cultivator.


I am an ill-ist

I hate ill people.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am an ill-ist
> 
> I hate ill people.


me to lol. now get out Milky you sickly ba$tard pmsl x


----------



## Joe1961

flinty90 said:


> been and done 45 minutes cardio on treadmill.. i can tell im getting fitter struggling to get heart rate above 110 doing steady state so upped the speed some more tonight to 3.6 mph...
> 
> did a cross country circuit, burned off a good 480 cals ...
> 
> chicken , jacket spud and broccoli for dinner !!!!


Your going to look shreaded mate with that sort of work nice one Flints.


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Your going to look shreaded mate with that sort of work nice one Flints.


you know i have never even imagined myself getting shredded, its like that distant dream that you never achieve (for me anyway) but with each day i wake up and feel myself getting harder and i mean my muscles feel fcukin hard , i am coming to realise that i can do this, and soon i may be able to actually see some abs. now that for me would be fcukin awesome, however its not my priority, i want to be big , like i said if i can stay at 250 pounds in weight without a gut i would be over the moon.. if i ever got to 250 pounds shredded then i would probably be turning myself on lol...

the journey for me has just started, this is my first cycle really, and i have to say that if anavar is a relatively mild girly steroid and it makes me feel this good, i cannot wait to try some proper stuff ...

anyone that is wanting to do a first course of orals , save up and get yourself some anavar its mint IMO , with a good diet and good training i think i can make this work wonders for me...

Oh and plenty of creatine seems to be the magic accompaniment to anavar for me !!!!


----------



## GShock

flinty90 said:


> you know i have never even imagined myself getting shredded, its like that distant dream that you never achieve (for me anyway) but with each day i wake up and feel myself getting harder and i mean my muscles feel fcukin hard , i am coming to realise that i can do this, and soon i may be able to actually see some abs. now that for me would be fcukin awesome, however its not my priority, i want to be big , like i said if i can stay at 250 pounds in weight without a gut i would be over the moon.. if i ever got to 250 pounds shredded then i would probably be turning myself on lol...
> 
> the journey for me has just started, this is my first cycle really, and i have to say that if anavar is a relatively mild girly steroid and it makes me feel this good, i cannot wait to try some proper stuff ...
> 
> anyone that is wanting to do a first course of orals , save up and get yourself some anavar its mint IMO , with a good diet and good training i think i can make this work wonders for me...
> 
> Oh and plenty of creatine seems to be the magic accompaniment to anavar for me !!!!


Inspirational mate, watching you go through this will help me do the same,,,,you seem to talk sense and i can relate to it:beer:


----------



## Glassback

You know I dont and cant take any fancy gear - but I can confirm that I certainly notice a difference wit creatine and thats just the small amount daily added to a drink. belter.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> You know I dont and cant take any fancy gear - but I can confirm that I certainly notice a difference wit creatine and thats just the small amount daily added to a drink. belter.


yeah mate a lot of people that take creatine always say , you notice more that you were using it when you stop taking it ...


----------



## Glassback

Ive noticed my muscles become harder - although Im not sure if your tightening is Anavar or Creatine or both - but I notice they tighten and I can certainly work them for longer.


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> you know i have never even imagined myself getting shredded, its like that distant dream that you never achieve (for me anyway) but with each day i wake up and feel myself getting harder and i mean my muscles feel fcukin hard , i am coming to realise that i can do this, and soon i may be able to actually see some abs. now that for me would be fcukin awesome, however its not my priority, i want to be big , like i said if i can stay at 250 pounds in weight without a gut i would be over the moon.. if i ever got to 250 pounds shredded then i would probably be turning myself on lol...
> 
> the journey for me has just started, this is my first cycle really, and i have to say that if anavar is a relatively mild girly steroid and it makes me feel this good, i cannot wait to try some proper stuff ...
> 
> anyone that is wanting to do a first course of orals , save up and get yourself some anavar its mint IMO , with a good diet and good training i think i can make this work wonders for me...
> 
> Oh and plenty of creatine seems to be the magic accompaniment to anavar for me !!!!


Flinty, mate I am starting to see the top line on my abs now, and if can get to them, I am damned sure you can. my goals are weight loss more than anything, and then put some LBM on, but mate trust me, if I can with my will power, you will have no trouble.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Ive noticed my muscles become harder - although Im not sure if your tightening is Anavar or Creatine or both - but I notice they tighten and I can certainly work them for longer.


well mate the anavar is definitely making my difference personally, however the creatine seems to just interact perfectly with the steroid..

im thinking after my induction on wednesday if i have 3 more weeks before on site work starts i might up my anavar for the last 3 weeks to 150 mg per day...

that makes my cycle about 7 weeks

2 weeks at 80 mg per day

2 weeks at 100 mg per day

3 weeks at 150 mg per day ???

what do you guys think


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Flinty, mate I am starting to see the top line on my abs now, and if can get to them, I am damned sure you can. my goals are weight loss more than anything, and then put some LBM on, but mate trust me, if I can with my will power, you will have no trouble.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


thanks mate, and well done, i must say though i am starting at a lot fatter than you are pal lol.. but im sure eventually it will come ...X


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate, and well done, i must say though i am starting at a lot fatter than you are pal lol.. but im sure eventually it will come ...X


I was 238 (17st) at the get go, 34% body fat.

You'll do it, no question.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Fatstuff

Flinty, i wish i had the inclination to hammer the cardio as much as u, i must admit the only thing making me want to do any cardio is looking at the amount of kcals ur setting alight!!! i am quite good at controlling my calories (even without gay veg) but i always put off horrid cardio. Getting into my audiobooks and podcasts at the moment though so when i start my cut around march next year, im hitting it hard gear/dnp, restricted calories/fasted cardio thats the plan. Ill keep an eye on u for some inspiration.


----------



## Uriel

i have to be careful reading this journal...............it makes me touch myself


----------



## GShock

Glassback said:


> You know I dont and cant take any fancy gear - but I can confirm that I certainly notice a difference wit creatine and thats just the small amount daily added to a drink. belter.


You said "dont and cant" is there a reason im missing ?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Flinty, i wish i had the inclination to hammer the cardio as much as u, i must admit the only thing making me want to do any cardio is looking at the amount of kcals ur setting alight!!! i am quite good at controlling my calories (even without gay veg) but i always put off horrid cardio. Getting into my audiobooks and podcasts at the moment though so when i start my cut around march next year, im hitting it hard gear/dnp, restricted calories/fasted cardio thats the plan. Ill keep an eye on u for some inspiration.


I hate cardio - as in plodding on a running machine in a gym......

i love going for a few miles walk on the weekends though.....why not try that?

Remember a 3 mile walk uses the same calories as a 3 mile run

I used to cycle a lot too and may buy a road bike again


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> i have to be careful reading this journal...............it makes me touch myself


You just loves tales of the darkside don't you


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> I hate cardio - as in plodding on a running machine in a gym......
> 
> i love going for a few miles walk on the weekends though.....why not try that?
> 
> Remember a 3 mile walk uses the same calories as a 3 mile run


That is exactly what ill be doing mate, stick my earphones in, go for a brisk walk


----------



## flinty90

Uriel i very much prefer to walk mate , and even more so play sport to take mu mind off the exercise bit..

That said i have always , always done some sort of sport or cardio even at my biggest.

as the nights draw in though and the weather is crappy then squash and badminton and the treadmill will be my friend..

i can burn 600 calories per hour playing badminton

i burn over 700 calories in a hockey match

i can burn in a hour up to 700 calories on a treadmill

and 45 minutes on a squash court burns me over 600 calories

so really if i do my 4 sessions of cardio per week i am already 1 pound down without any defecit in calories, so add in the 900 calorie defecit im running in each day , that is a good steady loss of 2 pounds per week minimum fat wise, although that is getting masked at the minute with cycle and a bit of water from all the creatine ..

but leaner and harder is definitely getting achieved,

And most of all i am fitter which is my number 2 priority after bieng big ..


----------



## flinty90

ok so i just took a big step in #uriels journal and posted a pic that i never thought i would dare do so for my journal i will post it here aswell..

im just wondering wether i should post the pic of me 2 years ago when i actually thought fcuk this i need to do something ???


----------



## Uriel

i would post the fat pic mate because it is an inspiration.

There are a lot of people look in here that would love to change their lives and turn things around - maybe they dont know how, or if it can be done and seeing people like you living that transformation is very important IMO


----------



## Uriel

you will be a rippling ball of sex muscle in a few month mate and that wont be an accident.

The best things in life are always worth hard work, tears or a fight...........they only taste all the better for it


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> The best things in life are always worth hard work, tears or a fight...........they only taste all the better for it


I agree with that 100%

The pride you will walk around with in your new physique will be due to the blood sweat and tears


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> ok so i just took a big step in #uriels journal and posted a pic that i never thought i would dare do so for my journal i will post it here aswell..
> 
> im just wondering wether i should post the pic of me 2 years ago when i actually thought fcuk this i need to do something ???
> 
> View attachment 64709


Post the fcukin pic man, That way people can see just what the fcuk can be achieved with some hard work and determination.

In context of your journal as well mate i think its a must!!!


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Post the fcukin pic man, That way people can see just what the fcuk can be achieved with some hard work and determination.
> 
> In context of your journal as well mate i think its a must!!!


plus its another pretty white boy for your disgusting w'nk bank pmsl


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> plus its another pretty white boy for your disgusting w'nk bank pmsl


I need something to add to your quad and calf shots man


----------



## flinty90

ok here goes, this is me at a very low point in life looking terrible, I have only ever shown this picture to my missus obviously and Glassback a while ago...

i am showing this as im not proud i looked like this at all, but im also wanting to show that you can achieve great things with hard work even if you came from a bad time in life...

i have never been more scared in my life lol (people judge)


----------



## expletive

Mate what an incredible transformation. All credit to you mate. I lost 33lbs this year so I know what hard work and determination this must have taken

Reps :thumb:


----------



## Breda

You've come along way since the big man you should be proud of the transformation... you aint resting on your laurels either which is the best thing

I fail to see how anybody could see that picture and compare it to a pic of you know and not be inspired


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> ok so i just took a big step in #uriels journal and posted a pic that i never thought i would dare do so for my journal i will post it here aswell..
> 
> im just wondering wether i should post the pic of me 2 years ago when i actually thought fcuk this i need to do something ???
> 
> View attachment 64709


NOthing to worry about there mate - you're doing fcking brilliantly. Big transformation mate. Well Done.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback

Jesus Christ Flinty - thats incredible.... I for one forgot how far you have come. Just awesome.... REPS!!!!!!!!!!1

I am editing this each time I look at the pic lol - awesome.

Its not where you start, its where you end up.


----------



## Uriel

OK - I admit it......I [email protected]


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> OK - I admit it......I [email protected]


i'll be requesting my avi to be removed then


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> I need something to add to your quad and calf shots man


ha - you think you're tghe first good looking hench black guy to [email protected] all over my legs?


----------



## Uriel

WTF am I saying lol


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> ok so i just took a big step in #uriels journal and posted a pic that i never thought i would dare do so for my journal i will post it here aswell..
> 
> im just wondering wether i should post the pic of me 2 years ago when i actually thought fcuk this i need to do something ???
> 
> View attachment 64709


I did the same as well last week mate and posted in my profile - I just wish I had kept the original one that I took of me at my worst - but deleted the fcker. Regret it now TBH.

But your change is staggering, big transformation.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> ha - you think you're tghe first good looking hench black guy to [email protected] all over my legs?


I would hope so bro


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> WTF am I saying lol


you're spillin the beans about black men spillin their beans all over your legs lol


----------



## flinty90

right im off to train back chaps see ya later

going to give it some hammer woop woop ....


----------



## DutchTony

flinty90 said:


> right im off to train back chaps see ya later
> 
> going to give it some hammer woop woop ....


Have you noticed any difference since upping the Var dosage mate?


----------



## Joe1961

flinty90 said:


> you know i have never even imagined myself getting shredded, its like that distant dream that you never achieve (for me anyway) but with each day i wake up and feel myself getting harder and i mean my muscles feel fcukin hard , i am coming to realise that i can do this, and soon i may be able to actually see some abs. now that for me would be fcukin awesome, however its not my priority, i want to be big , like i said if i can stay at 250 pounds in weight without a gut i would be over the moon.. if i ever got to 250 pounds shredded then i would probably be turning myself on lol...
> 
> the journey for me has just started, this is my first cycle really, and i have to say that if anavar is a relatively mild girly steroid and it makes me feel this good, i cannot wait to try some proper stuff ...
> 
> anyone that is wanting to do a first course of orals , save up and get yourself some anavar its mint IMO , with a good diet and good training i think i can make this work wonders for me...
> 
> Oh and plenty of creatine seems to be the magic accompaniment to anavar for me !!!!





flinty90 said:


> well mate the anavar is definitely making my difference personally, however the creatine seems to just interact perfectly with the steroid..
> 
> im thinking after my induction on wednesday if i have 3 more weeks before on site work starts i might up my anavar for the last 3 weeks to 150 mg per day...
> 
> that makes my cycle about 7 weeks
> 
> 2 weeks at 80 mg per day
> 
> 2 weeks at 100 mg per day
> 
> 3 weeks at 150 mg per day ???
> 
> what do you guys think


I love Anavar mate, if you can afford to use that much as well go for it Flintster, amazing transformation pal as well, you have the right ingredients in your attitude and commitment to achieve all your goals and more mate. a massive well done Flinty.



Uriel said:


> I hate cardio - as in plodding on a running machine in a gym......
> 
> i love going for a few miles walk on the weekends though.....why not try that?
> 
> Remember a 3 mile walk uses the same calories as a 3 mile run
> 
> I used to cycle a lot too and may buy a road bike again


Walking is A1, superb mate, nice one Uri

Joe


----------



## flinty90

DutchTony said:


> Have you noticed any difference since upping the Var dosage mate?


to be fair mate i wish i had started now at 100 mg per day rather than 80 mg.. but i will let you know after a couple of weeks when i up it to 150 mg per day.

as far as the results so far with var im well impressed i feel fcukin rock hard, and thats not an exageration.. im loads stronger than i was 4 weeks ago and everything (touchwood) is going in the right direction

will update as i go along


----------



## expletive

Joe1961 said:


> Walking is A1, superb mate, nice one Uri
> 
> Joe


Dog walking is my favourite form of card, plenty of good hills to tab up round me


----------



## Joe1961

expletive said:


> Dog walking is my favourite form of card, plenty of good hills to tab up round me


O love getting out with the dogs mate, it definately gets you fitter and is top cardio/

Joe


----------



## Uriel

i never understand people doing cardio in the gym......

I'd get out and have the fresh air and a bit of scenery


----------



## flinty90

Back session today , went like this..

*Wide grip assisted pull ups*

4 sets of 15 .

by end of set 2 i was getting lower and lower until mainly partials. (still ok though as its a great back exercise IMO)

*Lat pull downs ( to burn them out)*

12 x 70kg

12 x 75kg

12 x 80kg

*Inverted CG pulldowns*

15 x 35kg

15 x 45kg

15 x 50kg

15 x 55kg really starting to like these

*Seated narrow grip row*

15 x 60kg

15 x 65kg

15 x 75kg

15 x 100kg

*Deadlifts*

15 x 80kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 130kg

6 x 150kg (Back was totally blasted after this !!)

really reaching my maximums on weights for back i feel, i am getting to the threshold of what the anavar can give me strength wise to compensate for the low calories.

so instead of trying to kill myself with weights adding them on im going to do more drop sets, unless the extra 50 mg per day of anavar gives me an extra boost...

took me ages to get my breath back after the deads,

anyway fish and jacket potato with VEG (fatstuff) for dinner , really felt like i needed it tonight !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty - have you tried a a light shake to sip during training?

do you get shakey (I dont mean a shake) - low blood sugar when working out?

Mybe something with 25G of protein (fast protein, whey) and maybe 25G carbs to tick you over til dinner?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty - have you tried a a light shake to sip during training?
> 
> do you get shakey (I dont mean a shake) - low blood sugar when working out?
> 
> Mybe something with 25G of protein (fast protein, whey) and maybe 25G carbs to tick you over til dinner?


not tried it mate, i dont feel like i could sip a shake though mate not through the session, i have a banana about 20 minutes before i train. might give it a go though, see if it keeps me perked and feeling strong...


----------



## Mingster

Nice workout Flinty, and you're talking a lot of sense with the weights reaching their limit at this moment in your progress. Drop sets are a top way to increase intensity without the risk of injury and I use them often to get that little bit more out of my workouts.

I like plenty of food inside me before I train, but as you are on limited calories, a drink as Uriel suggests would be a sensible backup. AS bit of whey with a scoop of something like dextrose would do the trick and not overdo your macros either.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Nice workout Flinty, and you're talking a lot of sense with the weights reaching their limit at this moment in your progress. Drop sets are a top way to increase intensity without the risk of injury and I use them often to get that little bit more out of my workouts.
> 
> I like plenty of food inside me before I train, but as you are on limited calories, a drink as Uriel suggests would be a sensible backup. AS bit of whey with a scoop of something like dextrose would do the trick and not overdo your macros either.


nice one, i will give it a go mate definitely..

im really thinking about my next course already now. knowing what this stuff has done its making me drool to think of what other stuff could do size and strength wise..

i just want to be a fcukin walking monster lol...

but i think my adrenaline is still kicked in atm haha i will feel a little more sedate by morning .


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. Yes, I know the feeling mate. I'm getting really impatient waiting to start my cycle - in reality it should enable me to move things onto a whole new level, but a little paranoid voice keeps saying 'what if it doesn't' lol. Bastard negative thinking begone from my mind lol. You just make sure you get the Anavar clear of your system and everything gtg before you start up again. It's easy to stay on forever as I know only too well, and I have been lucky will low sides and few negative effects from my usage tbf. Good luck to you mate, and take good advice before you, and only you, decide what is the best way to go.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Yes, I know the feeling mate. I'm getting really impatient waiting to start my cycle - in reality it should enable me to move things onto a whole new level, but a little paranoid voice keeps saying 'what if it doesn't' lol. Bastard negative thinking begone from my mind lol. You just make sure you get the Anavar clear of your system and everything gtg before you start up again. It's easy to stay on forever as I know only too well, and I have been lucky will low sides and few negative effects from my usage tbf. Good luck to you mate, *and take good advice before you, and only you, decide what is the best way to go*.


bieng blessed with health anxiety mate this is one thing that i certainly do without fail.. i will research and research then ask quseastions then research again.. i dont take anything from just a quick say so.. my mind wont allow me to lol.. i suppose its one good thing about anxiety , you tend not to rush into daft decisions lol...

i cant wait to see you on cycle mate, you will be a fcukin animal !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> bieng blessed with health anxiety mate this is one thing that i certainly do without fail.. i will research and research then ask quseastions then research again.. i dont take anything from just a quick say so.. my mind wont allow me to lol.. i suppose its one good thing about anxiety , you tend not to rush into daft decisions lol...
> 
> i cant wait to see you on cycle mate, you will be a fcukin animal !!!


I think this is more being practical about sticking anything in your body that nature didn't intend you to. Not sure it is necessarily anxiety driven mate. Good research, preparation and having everything ready before you start is always the best method anyway. If there is any anxiety in there, it is probably just driving you to double check everything. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

off to work in 5 minutes, off up north onto M62 to do an induction ready for a 3 month contract to start , great lol..

hopefully wont be late back, get to gym and do some cardio today

have a good day guys !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> nice one, i will give it a go mate definitely..
> 
> im really thinking about my next course already now. knowing what this stuff has done its making me drool to think of what other stuff could do size and strength wise..
> 
> i just want to be a fcukin walking monster lol...
> 
> but i think my adrenaline is still kicked in atm haha i will feel a little more sedate by morning .


LOL i know the feeling exactly m8, i was awake at 6 this morning in bed thinking about my next course, the diet i am going to have with it and morning cardio


----------



## flinty90

Well had a crappy day today.

drove the hour and half to work this morning , obviously the induction was all classroom based for 2 fcukin hours talking about safety . been throught it a thousand times before but hey ho its part of the job i guess..

got home about half 2 this afternoon, started to get the sh1tty flashing in my eyes that always only eans one thing for me ( in 30 minutes i will have a full blown migraine) , so i did what i normally do and went and lais on the bed and slept..

woke up about a hour ago , still feeling a bit groggy and not hungry for my dinner, so i will have a super loaded protein shake and that will have to be my tea today.

fcukin hate migraines, get them once every few months, it also joins up with my crappy sinuses, i can feel my head throbbing..

Im peed off as i wanted to go do my cardio tonight but theres no way im feeling up to that...

i will hopefully get a good nights sleep and hit it tomorrow..

hope you have all had a better day than me today ..


----------



## andy

my dad, sister and 11 year old son all suffer from migranes and ive seen first hand what they do mate.

youre right. sleep the fcker off.

do you get yours for more than a day?/ my dad used to get his for 2-3 days.

then at 50 years old, got his sinuss seen to, and never had another one. hes now 65


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> my dad, sister and 11 year old son all suffer from migranes and ive seen first hand what they do mate.
> 
> youre right. sleep the fcker off.
> 
> do you get yours for more than a day?/ my dad used to get his for 2-3 days.
> 
> then at 50 years old, got his sinuss seen to, and never had another one. hes now 65


im quite lucky with migraines as they normally only last a few hours at most mate. my sinuses however will be knacked now all over the colder months, i have to wear a beenie hat for a couple of months to stop my head getting cold otherwise its a nightmare. plus its hard to wear a beenie when you have to wear a helmet for work....


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear about your day, mate. My missus gets terrible migraines and gets a load of meds from the GP for hers, but when one strikes it's bed for several hours and it can take a couple of days for her to recover - it really worries me tbh.

Get some well deserved rest and see how you feel in the morning:thumbup1:


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> im quite lucky with migraines as they normally only last a few hours at most mate. my sinuses however will be knacked now all over the colder months, i have to wear a beenie hat for a couple of months to stop my head getting cold otherwise its a nightmare. plus its hard to wear a beenie when you have to wear a helmet for work....


aye...you look like a d1ck with the helmet on top of the beenie eh?


----------



## Uriel

i never had a brill day either mate - text battle from hell with the ex wife and a mega busy day running 2 maintenance checks...

I picked a bad fortnight to stop booze lol...

1st rest day from gym though.....i think i will crash very early


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> aye...you look like a d1ck with the helmet on top of the beenie eh?


plus the helmet falls off lol.. and if i get caught without one its bye bye off site mate


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i never had a brill day either mate - text battle from hell with the ex wife and a mega busy day running 2 maintenance checks...
> 
> I picked a bad fortnight to stop booze lol...
> 
> 1st rest day from gym though.....i think i will crash very early


is that the wife with who you have your daughter with mate ??? im presuming thats the only reason you would still be in contact with her ??

if so how do you find your relationship now your seperated ??


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> is that the wife with who you have your daughter with mate ??? im presuming thats the only reason you would still be in contact with her ??
> 
> if so how do you find your relationship now your seperated ??


ah its up and down - it dont like to moan about it.....my own fuking daft fault.

Lets just say its a good job there are noguns around - i'm not sure who might have shot first lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ah its up and down - it dont like to moan about it.....my own fuking daft fault.
> 
> Lets just say its a good job there are noguns around - i'm not sure who might have shot first lol


well me and my ex (who i have both kids with) have deffo had that relationship mate for a few years , i know your daughter is young lol., mine is 16 now and my son is 13 . its a good job i didnt have a spare £1500 pounds at one point mate or my life might have been a bit different lol..

we get on well now, cos we dont really have to speak as the kids are old enough to make there own minds up and have there phones so i just contact them directly !!!


----------



## Uriel

I feel guilty a lot of thetime for my daughter......i never wanted to do that to any kid and i've done it to 3

I actually would like to do it right for once but i just cant risk it again. I'm getting too fuking old anyway lol

great - need a shower to cheer myself up lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty do you do any training :lol:


----------



## Glassback

he text me, he said he'd reply but he is training......


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> flinty do you do any training :lol:


Been on the booze mate?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> flinty do you do any training :lol:


lol not today i dont im poorly lol X


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> lol not today i dont im poorly lol X


time to get the old itchy horse blanket out lay on the sofa sneezing everywhere lol


----------



## Glassback

Flinty you look real lean in your avi


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> time to get the old itchy horse blanket out lay on the sofa sneezing everywhere lol


nah just a migraine today mate, its all that classroom action today pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Flinty you look real lean in your avi


getting there mate, feeling like my body is getting there brother. update photos at end of this cycle mate X


----------



## flinty90

right well i not written in here for 2 days . im off to the gym this morning to catch up on what i have missed this week..

I have been watching a lot of zhak khans blogs about his road back to stage , i have to say when you get used to the way he is its pretty good really, and the bloke is fcukin massive still ..

i am feeling better today, i have a badminton match tonight at 7 pm so loking forward to that, only actually done 2 session of cardio this week, but i feel better for the rest i guess..

not sure what to train today i might do a circuit for stretching my body out. also im doing shoulders in morning that i missed on wednesday due to work ...

hope you all have a good day see yas in a bit !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> right well i not written in here for 2 days . im off to the gym this morning to catch up on what i have missed this week..
> 
> I have been watching a lot of zhak khans blogs about his road back to stage , i have to say when you get used to the way he is its pretty good really, and the bloke is fcukin massive still ..
> 
> i am feeling better today, i have a badminton match tonight at 7 pm so loking forward to that, only actually done 2 session of cardio this week, but i feel better for the rest i guess..
> 
> not sure what to train today i might do a circuit for stretching my body out. also im doing shoulders in morning that i missed on wednesday due to work ...
> 
> hope you all have a good day see yas in a bit !!!


Make it count mate! I've had a similar week, but my little lad - 13 (14 in 6 weeks) asked on Skype this week if I would take him to the gym on Saturday - RESULT! I think there may a young lady creeping in and I think he wants to put a little bit of mass on  . He is as lean as a whippet, and has a 6-pack - little git - no idea where he gets it from as I am a fat ****! So I am going to do a full body workout on Saturday with him. He already does pressups and chins when he remembers, but wants it faster now. So all simple stuff, light weights, just get him moving...

Anyway have a great weekend mate whatever you end up doing.


----------



## flinty90

right , for some stupid fcukin reason i got to the gym and said to my mate shall we train legs today lol.. so thats what we did, now im aching like fcuk already and im supposed to be playing badminton with another mate at 7 today . why do we have these stupid ideas lol..

great session though really enjoyed it.. felt good to be back ...

shoulders tomorrow woop woop..

decided nest week im going to train a bit differently and do some GVT

i will pick a 1 compound and 1 isolator and do the 70 % 1rm 10 sets of 10 reps...

see how i feel after that for a week and if i like it will carry on for a bit if not i will go back to how i have been training !!!!

anyone else tried it ???

i know my routines are normally high reps anyway but its a ramped up weight. whereas this will be 1 weight for all 10 sets and 100 reps total..

looking forward to tryi8ng it out

anyone that has done it with any tips please chime in !!!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> right , for some stupid fcukin reason i got to the gym and said to my mate shall we train legs today lol.. so thats what we did, now im aching like fcuk already and im supposed to be playing badminton with another mate at 7 today . why do we have these stupid ideas lol..
> 
> great session though really enjoyed it.. felt good to be back ...
> 
> shoulders tomorrow woop woop..
> 
> decided nest week im going to train a bit differently and do some GVT
> 
> i will pick a 1 compound and 1 isolator and do the 70 % 1rm 10 sets of 10 reps...
> 
> see how i feel after that for a week and if i like it will carry on for a bit if not i will go back to how i have been training !!!!
> 
> anyone else tried it ???
> 
> i know my routines are normally high reps anyway but its a ramped up weight. whereas this will be 1 weight for all 10 sets and 100 reps total..
> 
> looking forward to tryi8ng it out
> 
> anyone that has done it with any tips please chime in !!!!


whats gvt mate?


----------



## Breda

andy said:


> whats gvt mate?


German Volume training buddy


----------



## flinty90

Ok so my monday session will be chest.

im going to start OVT (optimised volume training) this is basically the same as GVT (german volume training ) however you can split the exercises so 1 coupound and one isoloation exercise becomes 1 superset..

so i will do

Monday

Flat bench 55 kg x 5 sets of 10 reps

cable crossovers 25 x 5 sets of 10 reps.

This will be done with a 4 second negative and a 1 - 2 second positive movement and only resting 90 seconds between each superset

so flat bench x 10 reps

straght into cable crossovers x 10 reps

rest 90 seconds then do it again for 4 more sets ...

this should add some stimulation.. if you do this and can easily do the last 10 reps of each exercise then up the weight for the next week by 5 % and go again..

some people use this for a week or 2 every 8 weeks, or to get through plateus in there weights..

i want to give it a try.. might start tomorrow actually with shoulders..

that will be chest done


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Ok so my monday session will be chest.
> 
> im going to start OVT (optimised volume training) this is basically the same as GVT (german volume training ) however you can split the exercises so 1 coupound and one isoloation exercise becomes 1 superset..
> 
> so i will do
> 
> Monday
> 
> Flat bench 55 kg x 5 sets of 10 reps
> 
> cable crossovers 25 x 5 sets of 10 reps.
> 
> This will be done with a 4 second negative and a 1 - 2 second positive movement and only resting 90 seconds between each superset
> 
> so flat bench x 10 reps
> 
> straght into cable crossovers x 10 reps
> 
> rest 90 seconds then do it again for 4 more sets ...
> 
> this should add some stimulation.. if you do this and can easily do the last 10 reps of each exercise then up the weight for the next week by 5 % and go again..
> 
> some people use this for a week or 2 every 8 weeks, or to get through plateus in there weights..
> 
> i want to give it a try.. might start tomorrow actually with shoulders..
> 
> that will be chest done


Looks interesting buddy. will be keeping a close eye on progress. Have a great weekend.


----------



## flinty90

off to play some badminton lol its not going to be pretty my legs are fcukin minging !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

I like it, different kind of training always goes down well, might pop in here more often now (unless u keep posting gay veg pics then im out)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I like it, different kind of training always goes down well, might pop in here more often now (unless u keep posting gay veg pics then im out)


you should pop in anyway you cnut.. its good in here, i havent posted a veg pic for ages lol..

keep coming in mate it helps me stay focused when folks are taking interest X (just one kiss)


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> you should pop in anyway you cnut.. its good in here, i havent posted a veg pic for ages lol..
> 
> keep coming in mate it helps me stay focused when folks are taking interest X (just one kiss)


i lurk mate, dont u worry about that


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> i lurk mate, dont u worry about that


bout time you updated your avi too mate please ....


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> bout time you updated your avi too mate please ....


LOL how come? im defined by that avi, no1 will know who i am if i change it


----------



## Uriel

my new avvy is going to be post dnp run when the water drops and the glycogen refill happens...

I might even oil up lol


----------



## flinty90

guys i have been watching most of the road to recovery vids by zak khan, the guy is very inspirational. i know some folks think he is a dick head, but if you actually watch him and listen to him he makes loads of sense and is actually very funny,,

i will post some vids in here to that i enjoyed and thought it would be worth sharing

this one is a great insight into stupid things i have read about bodybuilding myths


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^he makes a lot of sense


----------



## GShock

flinty as ive said way back on page 30ish great stuff good update picture aswell keep us updated


----------



## GShock

GShock said:


> flinty as ive said way back on page 30ish great stuff good update picture aswell keep us updated


that should have been ''before picture'' lol not 'update picture'


----------



## flinty90

GShock said:


> that should have been ''before picture'' lol not 'update picture'


thanks mate...


----------



## flinty90

Had a really good shoulder session today.

fronts and sides (done with cable) loads more pain than with dumbells

rears did face pulls

smith press

shrugs

job done..

still going to do the OVT from monday, starting with chest. will let you know how i get on...

also upping anavar to 150 mg per day for last 3 weeks will inform of changes as we go

diet remaining in defecit sitting at about 2100 calories per day..

might change macros around for meals and drop all carbs after 2 pm ....


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> Had a really good shoulder session today.
> 
> fronts and sides (done with cable) loads more pain than with dumbells
> 
> rears did face pulls
> 
> smith press
> 
> shrugs
> 
> job done..
> 
> still going to do the OVT from monday, starting with chest. will let you know how i get on...
> 
> also upping anavar to 150 mg per day for last 3 weeks will inform of changes as we go
> 
> diet remaining in defecit sitting at about 2100 calories per day..
> 
> might change macros around for meals and drop all carbs after 2 pm ....


try behind the back cable laterals mate they're quite good


----------



## flinty90

just been looking back through the years of threads i have been in. this one by siphil must be my favourite lol


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> try behind the back cable laterals mate they're quite good


yeah mate thanks , did them once ages ago, but i forgot about them. will give them another blast !!!


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate thanks , did them once ages ago, but i forgot about them. will give them another blast !!!


Not that you need any advice when it comes to delts :lol:


----------



## gym rat

plans today mate? gym or rest


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> plans today mate? gym or rest


hi mate long time no see haha..

Im chilling at the minute mate, still working my way through Zack Khans road to recovery blogs on youtube.

i am going to go out for a walk later on stretch my legs out a bit, they are fcukin buzzing from fridays legs day.

how are you doing mate ?? sorry to hear about your neighbour mate , horrible thing to happen to anyone anywhere !!!

hows your training going pal ??


----------



## Guest

Looking good buddy, like the shake up on your training too!

Enjoy the walk


----------



## paul81

meant to ask flinty, whereabouts you from? i remember you asking in another thread yonks ago about what a person knew about mansfield


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Looking good buddy, like the shake up on your training too!
> 
> Enjoy the walk


thanks matey, i might only do the different training for a couple of weeks just to change things up a little bit. and like i said bieng in a defecit im finding it hard to get heavier and heavier at the minute. so down to 60% weight and up the reps and sets for a bit.. just till i get this fat down a little more..

i will then see where i am workwise and after christmas i might be looking at just smashing the fcuk out of it and geting to that big hefty cnut size im looking at, with minimal fat !!!

watch this space


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thanks matey, i might only do the different training for a couple of weeks just to change things up a little bit. and like i said bieng in a defecit im finding it hard to get heavier and heavier at the minute. so down to 60% weight and up the reps and sets for a bit.. just till i get this fat down a little more..
> 
> i will then see where i am workwise and after christmas i might be looking at just smashing the fcuk out of it and geting to that big hefty cnut size im looking at, with minimal fat !!!
> 
> watch this space


Can't beat mixing it up, if it does the trick you'll use it again and again and again! Be good to see how the increase in Var helps out too.

I love your focus and attention to detail mate, always makes a good read when catching up.


----------



## andy

nice avi mate......theyre changin that much these days its like watching a fkn flinty slideshow..

seriously tho....lookin good.....traps and delts in particular.............................

jealous:sad:


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> nice avi mate......theyre changin that much these days its like watching a fkn flinty slideshow..
> 
> seriously tho....lookin good.....traps and delts in particular.............................
> 
> jealous:sad:


dont be jeleous mate, you are just going through a rough patch, i would still rather be your bf % than mine mate but hey we got to p1ss with the pr1cks we got ..

thanks anyway mate, its all very motivating having people comment and notice how my body is changing.

also i feel personally that its changing very quickly at the minute, everyday i seem to notice something feelin a little more pumped or harder.

Im in this for the long haul now and will spend my time continuing to tweek things to my advantage, and also if things dont go right i will continue to also report that here, We cant always get it right and i am expecting there to be trip ups and things on the way, but i will continue..

All i will ask is that people keep paying attention and if it looks like my journal slows down or lacks anything then tell me so i get it sorted ...

it will keep me focused ...


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> meant to ask flinty, whereabouts you from? i remember you asking in another thread yonks ago about what a person knew about mansfield


im in hucknall mate , where are you from , we must be so close together and never met up. we should meet up for a training session it would be good to hammer you in the gym or you hammer me lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> dont be jeleous mate, you are just going through a rough patch, i would still rather be your bf % than mine mate but hey we got to p1ss with the pr1cks we got ..
> 
> thanks anyway mate, its all very motivating having people comment and notice how my body is changing.
> 
> also i feel personally that its changing very quickly at the minute, everyday i seem to notice something feelin a little more pumped or harder.
> 
> Im in this for the long haul now and will spend my time continuing to tweek things to my advantage, and also if things dont go right i will continue to also report that here, We cant always get it right and i am expecting there to be trip ups and things on the way, but i will continue..
> 
> All i will ask is that people keep paying attention and if it looks like my journal slows down or lacks anything then tell me so i get it sorted ...
> 
> it will keep me focused ...


its lacking training updates


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> im in hucknall mate , where are you from , we must be so close together and never met up. we should meet up for a training session it would be good to hammer you in the gym or you hammer me lol !!!


just outside mansfield, pleasley way (but not that bit thankfully!!  ) i go to world physique in town, if you know of it?


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> just outside mansfield, pleasley way (but not that bit thankfully!!  ) i go to world physique in town, if you know of it?


i trained there for a while mate about 10 years ago . does andy and paula still own that gym ??


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> its lacking training updates


You serious lol ??

i updated training saturday morning shoulders !!!

legs friday i might not have updated that

tuesday i did back

monday chest x


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> just outside mansfield, pleasley way (but not that bit thankfully!!  ) i go to world physique in town, if you know of it?


Hucknall and Pleasley!

Well blow me lads, I'm in Kirkby (not by choice  )

Small world !


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hucknall and Pleasley!
> 
> Well blow me lads, I'm in Kirkby (not by choice  )
> 
> Small world !


we should all get together for a session it would be ace. where do you train rob ??? your in middle of us both !!! oooeer


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> i trained there for a while mate about 10 years ago . does andy and paula still own that gym ??


aye, they still do (he's still a fvcking monster :lol: nice bloke though) think he won a comp actually the other weekend if i remember right. and pretty sure a couple other guys who train there and went in same comp (but diff class) came in top 3, so got some good pedigree in there nowadays


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> aye, they still do (he's still a fvcking monster :lol: nice bloke though) think he won a comp actually the other weekend if i remember right. and pretty sure a couple other guys who train there and went in same comp (but diff class) came in top 3, so got some good pedigree in there nowadays


yeah he always been a big short bloke lol.. Paula has done her fair share of comps too mate... is it andy or steve ??? i think its steve, im thinking of andy lawley i always got them too mixed up


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> we should all get together for a session it would be ace. where do you train rob ??? your in middle of us both !!! oooeer


Festival hall at the mo, let's do it 

Lol, people will start talking if I'm between you pair !


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Festival hall at the mo, let's do it
> 
> Lol, people will start talking if I'm between you pair !


festival hall i have trained there too lol... i trained with big dennis robinson there a couple of times !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> yeah he always been a big short bloke lol.. Paula has done her fair share of comps too mate... is it andy or steve ??? i think its steve, im thinking of andy lawley i always got them too mixed up


actually now you mentioned it, yeah, i do think its steve :lol:


----------



## paul81

where the hells festival hall?? lol

EDIT: nvm, just googled it,


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> where the hells festival hall?? lol


just off the main road in kirkby mate .. down high street from the traffic lights and kebab shop on your left about 2nd street down after set of lights


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> festival hall i have trained there too lol... i trained with big dennis robinson there a couple of times !!!


You get around don't you 

I don't know a soul round here mate, it's a ghost town when I go too lol.

Normally me, bird in a wheel chair and another bloke who tries to use every machine going in 30 mins flat 

Pretty quiet first thing in the morning.

Where you training at the moment ??


----------



## flinty90

so both your gyms do they have a pay as you go or do you need a full induction and stuff nowadays ????

we should get this sorted in next couple of weeks, i dont mind if you come to my gym or i come to one of yours !!!


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> where the hells festival hall?? lol
> 
> EDIT: nvm, just googled it,


Everyone active branch, think I'm going to try Lammas soon. Just to shake me up 

You go to DW don't you??


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> You get around don't you
> 
> I don't know a soul round here mate, it's a ghost town when I go too lol.
> 
> Normally me, bird in a wheel chair and another bloke who tries to use every machine going in 30 mins flat
> 
> Pretty quiet first thing in the morning.
> 
> Where you training at the moment ??


bettabodies in hucknall mate. its small but has everything you need really , and i train with the owners there great blokes, have helped me a lot !!!


----------



## paul81

world's has a pay as you go, is a fiver a pop now though, or can pay a 10 for the week, lol (yeah the prices have gone a bit mental lately, gone up to 35 quid a month as well, glad i'm still paying 25 though!!)


----------



## paul81

R0B said:


> Everyone active branch, think I'm going to try Lammas soon. Just to shake me up
> 
> You go to DW don't you??


lol tried it a couple of times on freebies, but hated it. thankfully stuck with world physique


----------



## flinty90

My gym is 4 quid payg per session and 10 per week


----------



## paul81

but we all know world's is a far superior gym


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> so both your gyms do they have a pay as you go or do you need a full induction and stuff nowadays ????
> 
> we should get this sorted in next couple of weeks, i dont mind if you come to my gym or i come to one of yours !!!


Yeah these have PAYG, but it's £6 a pop! They Aren't fussed about inductions, as long as you say you've been in other gyms there quite happy to leave you to it 

Paying £25 a month for full membership, but you can use any of their gyms. That's discounted though 

Defo get something sorted though


----------



## flinty90

Well im happy to have a blast down at World physique !!!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well im happy to have a blast down at World physique !!!!!


We'll get something sorted then, few weeks time or something.


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> hi mate long time no see haha..
> 
> Im chilling at the minute mate, still working my way through Zack Khans road to recovery blogs on youtube.
> 
> i am going to go out for a walk later on stretch my legs out a bit, they are fcukin buzzing from fridays legs day.
> 
> how are you doing mate ?? sorry to hear about your neighbour mate , horrible thing to happen to anyone anywhere !!!
> 
> getting on fine buddy, training and eating is going well, had an arm session today for a change and in agony now.lol, you no more hockey on the go big man?
> 
> hows your training going pal ??


----------



## flinty90

Hockey is still going mate, i have only played one game this season, i didnt play last week or this week. i dont want to risk injury whilst im in the middle of this cycle ..

I know that might sound gay or whatever, i have been playing it for over 21 years now, i know how hard it is and how easy to get injured it is.. So i either continue with mytraining and knowing im doing well, stiill playing badminton and getting my 3 sessions of cardio in per week, so dont see the need to risk injury on a hockey pitch just for another run around.. i will be back playing after christmas i think. just not risking (like i did last season) when i cracked a rib in a pres season friendly, fcuked all my gym training up and hockey for 6 weeks . not doing that again...


----------



## GShock

Forgot to ask mate, how much time are you spending in the gym per session? Im in about 40 minutes and seem to worry im not in there enough, Im not doing cardio just lifting, doing tri's and shoulders today 40 mins and then im out, I feel like I could be in there hours so feel guilty when I leave.


----------



## flinty90

GShock said:


> Forgot to ask mate, how much time are you spending in the gym per session? Im in about 40 minutes and seem to worry im not in there enough, Im not doing cardio just lifting, doing tri's and shoulders today 40 mins and then im out, I feel like I could be in there hours so feel guilty when I leave.


40 minutes on your own mate is a good workout time to be honest. i am normally training (weights) about 40 minutes to an hour but thats 2 of us mate..

i split my cardio up from weights, so i will train in the morning with weights , and then go back in the evening to do 45 minutes of cardio, 3 times per week..

i just find it suits me better that way, and i like you enjoy bieng in the gym rather than sat on my ringpiece at home looking at the pc, so may aswell be at gym doing something constructive,

as long as your intensity and weights in that 45 minutes you train are enough mate you will grow , so dont feel bad about not training longer. more is not always better ... :thumbup1:


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> 40 minutes on your own mate is a good workout time to be honest. i am normally training (weights) about 40 minutes to an hour but thats 2 of us mate..
> 
> i split my cardio up from weights, so i will train in the morning with weights , and then go back in the evening to do 45 minutes of cardio, 3 times per week..
> 
> i just find it suits me better that way, and i like you enjoy bieng in the gym rather than sat on my ringpiece at home looking at the pc, so may aswell be at gym doing something constructive,
> 
> as long as your intensity and weights in that 45 minutes you train are enough mate you will grow , so dont feel bad about not training longer. more is not always better ... :thumbup1:


x2 45mins-1hr give it all and get the fck out......


----------



## GShock

Reassuring words lads, as always thanks... "give it all and get the fck out......"


----------



## flinty90

Oh totally off subject , but i watched a film last night called "REPO MEN" fcukin brilliant film anyone seen it ???


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> Oh totally off subject , but i watched a film last night called "REPO MEN" fcukin brilliant film anyone seen it ???


Yes.....weird film but good.....


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> Yes.....weird film but good.....


i love the twist mate, i thought it was great lol.. forest whittaker is one of my fave actors also ....


----------



## andy

yeah i like forrest whittaker too.. dont usually like jude law but hes good in this.

now youve got me trying to think of an old forrest film where he plays a ninja that lives on a roof...


----------



## andy

andy said:


> yeah i like forrest whittaker too.. dont usually like jude law but hes good in this.
> 
> now youve got me trying to think of an old forrest film where he plays a ninja that lives on a roof...


got it........ghost dog.......good movie.


----------



## flinty90

dont know if i have seen that mate. will try find it !!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> dont know if i have seen that mate. will try find it !!!


its good....bit slow, but its his style of acting that carries the film.


----------



## Hayesy

Phone Booth was an epic!!


----------



## flinty90

Hayesy said:


> Phone Booth was an epic!!


yeah i liked that film, very simple plot but effective, i do also like keiffer in films ..

fave actors who you never really see in a bad movie

in fact i will make a thread about it now


----------



## Glassback

A great film for a twist is Shutter Island - it left me thinking about it for a whole week.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> A great film for a twist is Shutter Island - it left me thinking about it for a whole week.


yeah mate seen that. it was a wierd one lol...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Oh totally off subject , but i watched a film last night called "REPO MEN" fcukin brilliant film anyone seen it ???


Yeah caught that the other day on Skyplayer, was a decent film tbh, normally cant stand Jude Law but he wasnt his usual ****y self in this one.


----------



## flinty90

right chaps off to gym for some GVT looking forward to it actually get some good pump going on lol..

gone up to 150 mg of anavar today for next 3 weeks .. splitting dose into 3 throughout day so thats 5 breakfast, 5 at 2 ish and 5 before bed..

see how that fcuker does me lol....


----------



## flinty90

Well done gym session today

German volume training

*Chest*

benchpress 10 sets of 10 reps 4 second negative, 1-2 second positive did all sets with 60 kg, next week i will go up to 70 kg

*Back*

Wide grip pulldowns

10 sets 10 reps all sets done with 45kg just about right for me may go up a little more next week

everything felt pretty good first session was always going to be about getting the weight right..

perhaps didnt fel as intense as a normal session, but it was about having a change for a little bit and getting some good weight done without killing myself ..

legs tomorrow !!!!


----------



## andy

ive been reading about this gvt since you mentioned it last mate...ill be keeping an eye on this.

how do you feel on the var btw??? dry gains eh? muscle hardening?

150mg a day...whats the most you can take? i know it aint as toxic as dbol or that, but still seems a high amount.


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Well done gym session today
> 
> German volume training
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> benchpress 10 sets of 10 reps 4 second negative, 1-2 second positive did all sets with 60 kg, next week i will go up to 70 kg
> 
> *Back*
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> 10 sets 10 reps all sets done with 45kg just about right for me may go up a little more next week
> 
> everything felt pretty good first session was always going to be about getting the weight right..
> 
> perhaps didnt fel as intense as a normal session, but it was about having a change for a little bit and getting some good weight done without killing myself ..
> 
> legs tomorrow !!!!


OK well this looks interesting mate. How did you find your grip on the pull downs?


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> OK well this looks interesting mate. How did you find your grip on the pull downs?


fine mate tbf the weight is only about 55% of what i would normally do in a session on back it starts getting to you at about set 7 but its not unbearable..

not sure if i like it or not to be honest but its something different and will give it a chance to see , the only thing i felt it wasnt as intense, wether thats because of the 4 second negative or not slowing things right down i dont know, but its super strict, lots of volume so should still pack on some solid muscle ...


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> ive been reading about this gvt since you mentioned it last mate...ill be keeping an eye on this.
> 
> how do you feel on the var btw??? dry gains eh? muscle hardening?
> 
> 150mg a day...whats the most you can take? i know it aint as toxic as dbol or that, but still seems a high amount.


i think thats about as high as you would go in reality mate, i think going that high for one is very expensive on var, and i can also see why you would be better off on something a little stronger to be honest..

dont get me wrong i am loving this at the minute but im finding as i progress im wanting more and more so next cycle for me will definitely be some test based cycle as i have been told if i like var and think its good i will love test..

my muscles feel fcukin rock hard mate i will say that . im also strong to say that im in a 900 cal per day defecit mate, to hit some of the weights i have done whilst training wouldnt have been possible without it ...

i would definitely do it again but i would do it as part of a test cycle ...


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> fine mate tbf the weight is only about 55% of what i would normally do in a session on back it starts getting to you at about set 7 but its not unbearable..
> 
> not sure if i like it or not to be honest but its something different and will give it a chance to see , the only thing i felt it wasnt as intense, wether thats because of the 4 second negative or not slowing things right down i dont know, but its super strict, lots of volume so should still pack on some solid muscle ...


nice, I am big fan of negative lifts, and normally run a full session either 1 in three of even every other, so this looks interesting, its just the grip that would concern me with the forearm RSI tendonitis. However will be tracking your thoughts and experiences as well as the gains.


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> i think thats about as high as you would go in reality mate, i think going that high for one is very expensive on var, and i can also see why you would be better off on something a little stronger to be honest..
> 
> dont get me wrong i am loving this at the minute but im finding as i progress im wanting more and more so next cycle for me will definitely be some test based cycle as i have been told if i like var and think its good i will love test..
> 
> my muscles feel fcukin rock hard mate i will say that . im also strong to say that im in a 900 cal per day defecit mate, to hit some of the weights i have done whilst training wouldnt have been possible without it ...
> 
> i would definitely do it again but i would do it as part of a test cycle ...


mm... the reason i ask mate, is when i go back, im thinking of a wee hand to get me started, but at the other end of the scale, if i did do that, would i be feeling that strong that id overdo it???? know what i mean??


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> mm... the reason i ask mate, is when i go back, im thinking of a wee hand to get me started, but at the other end of the scale, if i did do that, would i be feeling that strong that id overdo it???? know what i mean??


IME mate yes, you would feel too strong for what your body is used to, dont forget i have been training really hard (injury free) before i started on them, and i only wanted to use these as i knew i would be in defecit calories wise as im still cutting fat rather than growing muscle..

i think you would be best getting back from injury mate , give it a couple of months so say after christmas if you were training well and still injury free, i would deffo reccommend these, however if your not fat like me, i would reccommend you use something to help you build some mass mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

Well thats my monday evening cardio done again ..

50 minutes on cross country at 3.4 mph burnt off 531 calories..

just had 300 grams of chicken

100 grams of mixed veg

150 gram sweet potato

i was ready for it ....


----------



## Mingster

You're solid with the cardio mate, and never seem to miss a session. I take my hat off to you  ....


----------



## Guest

Youll be like a racing snake in no time pal


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> You're solid with the cardio mate, and never seem to miss a session. I take my hat off to you  ....


thanks matey , yeah i cant afford to miss a session. i did actually miss my cardio last wednesday mate as i had a bad migraine, buit thats the first session i have missed for over 5 weeks ..

always try to get minimum of 3 sessions in the gym and then a game of squash or badminton every week..

my weight has dropped 4 pounds in 2 weeks which is steady enough for me so im pretty spot on at the minute with all aspects of it

feeling good !!!! :thumbup1:

How you doing mingster mate ??


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Youll be like a racing snake in no time pal


lol i dont want to be that extreme haha, i want to be a big fcukin solid unit ..

looking massive in your avi Dave quality shape coming mate on your traps and delts :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> lol i dont want to be that extreme haha, i want to be a big fcukin solid unit ..
> 
> looking massive in your avi Dave quality shape coming mate on your traps and delts :thumbup1:


Cheers pal. Getting there slowly m8, just need to loose the derby and love handles haha.

More biking needed tbh


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> thanks matey , yeah i cant afford to miss a session. i did actually miss my cardio last wednesday mate as i had a bad migraine, buit thats the first session i have missed for over 5 weeks ..
> 
> always try to get minimum of 3 sessions in the gym and then a game of squash or badminton every week..
> 
> my weight has dropped 4 pounds in 2 weeks which is steady enough for me so im pretty spot on at the minute with all aspects of it
> 
> feeling good !!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> How you doing mingster mate ??


Feeling pretty good today, mate. Aching all over from recent workouts, eaten well and have done a bit of core today after work, seem to have dropped a bit of bloat/water recently too so feeling a bit leaner with a hint of ab in the right light lol. First I've seen of those in 2/3 months bulking. All's well, just itching to start my first cycle in who know's how long.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Feeling pretty good today, mate. Aching all over from recent workouts, eaten well and have done a bit of core today after work, seem to have dropped a bit of bloat/water recently too so feeling a bit leaner with a hint of ab in the right light lol. First I've seen of those in 2/3 months bulking. All's well, just itching to start my first cycle in who know's how long.


can i ask you a question mate..

do you think protein shakes could make you look bloated ??

i was reading about Nick the greeks journal and he said he never felt trimmer and leaner as he did when he cut out protein shakes and replaced with real food ??

i currently have 3 shakes per day and im thinking about knocking this down to just 1 before i train to see if it leans me up anymore . just wondered if you guys had any experience of this ??

thanks for any help !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> can i ask you a question mate..
> 
> do you think protein shakes could make you look bloated ??
> 
> i was reading about Nick the greeks journal and he said he never felt trimmer and leaner as he did when he cut out protein shakes and replaced with real food ??
> 
> i currently have 3 shakes per day and im thinking about knocking this down to just 1 before i train to see if it leans me up anymore . just wondered if you guys had any experience of this ??
> 
> thanks for any help !!!


Yes, I think they can have that effect, but I couldn't tell you the science behind that. I have a shake for breakfast most days with all sorts chucked in then sometimes a post work out shake but not always so I don't have a lot of shakes myself - no more than 10 a week. I like real food and I eat lots of it.

My bloat has come from going on the trt prescribed by my endo. Even though it is a very low dose my body has reacted strongly to it and any rubbish in my diet has filled me full of water. I have recently cut out my morning sugar in my cup of tea, generally tightened up my diet and added a big dose of Vit C and this seems to have done the trick.When I see my endo next I'm hoping to be prescribed an AI to help with this.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yes, I think they can have that effect, but I couldn't tell you the science behind that. I have a shake for breakfast most days with all sorts chucked in then sometimes a post work out shake but not always so I don't have a lot of shakes myself - no more than 10 a week. I like real food and I eat lots of it.
> 
> My bloat has come from going on the trt prescribed by my endo. Even though it is a very low dose my body has reacted strongly to it and any rubbish in my diet has filled me full of water. I have recently cut out my morning sugar in my cup of tea, generally tightened up my diet and added a big dose of Vit C and this seems to have done the trick.When I see my endo next I'm hoping to be prescribed an AI to help with this.


oh right , well i will cut my 3 shakes down to 1 then and see if that makes much difference.. i know Uriel also doesnt really drink protein shakes, and im not sure if glassback also doesnt really bother..

anyone else that doesnt really bother with protein shakes ??


----------



## paul81

gotta love the oats+protein shakes to get those extra cals in!!


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> gotta love the oats+protein shakes to get those extra cals in!!


its ok for you guys that need the extra cals mate i need to get rid of many many cals first lol !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> its ok for you guys that need the extra cals mate i need to get rid of many many cals first lol !!!


ahh, fair point. then yeah, maybe just have the one post work out then, unless you have a meal straight after?


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> ahh, fair point. then yeah, maybe just have the one post work out then, unless you have a meal straight after?


yeah mate will stick to that, always have one post workout with a banana or something simple carbs

then food about a hour after !!!!


----------



## expletive

As Im bulking i find shakes are convenient, however i fully understand those that say you should be able to get all your macros from real food.

If I was cutting im sure i would not need a shake.

At least your not in the realms of that DSLondon geezer who lives on a diet of shakes, althuogh they do say in the future we will all be living on astronaut food so he may be ahead of his time :lol:


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> oh right , well i will cut my 3 shakes down to 1 then and see if that makes much difference.. i know Uriel also doesnt really drink protein shakes, and im not sure if glassback also doesnt really bother..
> 
> anyone else that doesnt really bother with protein shakes ??


Mate I dont touch them... I used them regularly at beginning of the year then got to the point they made me feel off when I had to have them, just got sick of them. Fairplay to those who struggle to hit the calorie intake and for convienience use them.

Now I just hit real food... after the gym I have light chicken and salad or something.... try and get that in me before 9pm so I dont have anything heavy in the stomach for beddie-bo'.

I swear by real food over protein powders... the only supplements I drink is creatine which I really like - I can see a definite increase in performance with this stuff. Shame it doesnt mix too well.


----------



## Fatstuff

I have been having 1 - 2 double scoops a day since roid bulking (sorry GB) but when i was cutting i had one single scoop pwo and got the rest from food as i was just trying to feel full.


----------



## Glassback

Fatstuff said:


> I have been having 1 - 2 double scoops a day since roid bulking (sorry GB) but when i was cutting i had one single scoop pwo and got the rest from food as i was just trying to feel full.


Shut it fast stuff you roid, injecting, junkie ****, cheating, I'm going to be so big I will have my own magnetic field melon head!! No-one invited you here!!! Go away... :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Glassback said:


> Shut it fast stuff you roid, injecting, junkie ****, cheating, I'm going to be so big I will have my own magnetic field melon head!! No-one invited you here!!! Go away... :laugh:


natty scumbag :lol:


----------



## Glassback

Fatstuff said:


> natty scumbag :lol:


What makes is worse is I am Natty that doesnt want to be.

I'm like the poor kid that wants a Scalextric but has to make do with a train set.


----------



## Beats

As for your film post Ive not seen it but I did watch one last night called The Lincoln Lawyer

Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## Uriel

I just ordered a box of protein cookies and a tub of protein from my protein lol (they are doing free next day delivery on all orders over 55 quid).....I use bars and shakes on the go when I cant get food

Most people drink shakes because they THINK they need 350g of protein on their 12 stoine bodies lol

I very rarey eat oats either - IMO they bloat the fuk out of you.........Being a sweaty I enjoy the odd bowel of porrifge and have 4 or five a year lol, there are so many better sources of soluble fibre with less empty kcals though

Not many of us need extra nutritionally empty calories.

A 300 gram steak supplies 75g protein (that is easily half my daily intake), chuck in a few eggs nuts and a bit of chicken or fish and I'm gtg..............why would i need a shake?


----------



## flinty90

I actually like the shakes to be fair , i guess thats why i have been having them so much, i would rather have a shake than food sometimes, but i think thats more down to my poor relationship with food over the past few years.. i have cut it down to 1 shake per day and i will see if it makes me feel any different . if not then at least i know .

Im sam Uriel i like porridge now and again but there are lot more things i would rather do than blend oats into shakes and crap like that...

you can go far wrong with eggs on wholemeal, or 5 weetabix 200 ml of milk and a banana for breakfast though IMO !!!


----------



## Glassback

Weetabix rule!


----------



## Uriel

Glassback said:


> Weetabix rule!


I'd rather throw the wheetabix away and eat the box but each to their own lol


----------



## Glassback

Uriel said:


> I'd rather throw the wheetabix away and eat the box but each to their own lol


You're a daft Scott... so you go tossing cabers and a few Men in the morning and eat oats.... Ive seen the porridge adverts Uriel.

Weetabix = Men! Final test - Do you like Marmite?


----------



## Mingster

HaHaHaHa. Oats are ok in moderation lol but it's definitely Weetabix for real men U. Anybody can neck a load of oats but only the special few can eat 8 Weetabix for brekky  .


----------



## Uriel

Glassback said:


> You're a daft Scott... so you go tossing cabers and a few Men in the morning and eat oats.... Ive seen the porridge adverts Uriel.
> 
> Weetabix = Men! Final test - Do you like Marmite?


wheetabix is a couple of hundred empty calories, a few grams of salt and a little bit of fibre (about as much as 2 brazil nuts lol), a few vitamins it is fortified with (IE Put in) it is [email protected] food

If you knew anything about nutrition and POWER food - you'd go buy a bag of millet - soak it overnight, boil it and eat it with a little milk mate - look up the nutritional break down of millet.


----------



## Uriel

and NO GB I fuking dont like Marmite - it a bit like you - you either love it or hate it PMSL xx


----------



## Mingster

PMSL. You don't have to eat everything for nutrition or else why have a beer or two. I like Weetabix. They are lovely.


----------



## flinty90

i also eat shredded wheat bitesize.. drizzle a little bit of natures sweetner (honey) and 200 ml or whole milk .. its awesome !!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i also eat shredded wheat bitesize.. drizzle a little bit of natures sweetner (honey) and 200 ml or whole milk .. its awesome !!


Honey = sugar??? on a cut?? Poof


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> PMSL. You don't have to eat everything for nutrition or else why have a beer or two. I like Weetabix. They are lovely.


to be fair mate out of nearly any breakfast i have had, even 2 slices of wholemeal toast and 5 eggs scramlbed with butter 5 weetabix has kept me feeling fuller for longer than anything !!!


----------



## Mingster

Honey is good with everything.


----------



## flinty90

i dont normally have any sugar mate but a little bit of honey i dont feel is bad X


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> PMSL. You don't have to eat everything for nutrition or else why have a beer or two. I like Weetabix. They are lovely.


VERY true but we dont pretend beer is "Man Bodybuilding food" lol

I eat fuking doritos but i dont pretend they are anything other than sh1te that fill me up now and then lol


----------



## flinty90

anyway Uriel dont fcukin come in here shouting your mouth off when you went out (ON A CUT) drining beer your fcukin lightweight pmsl . i think all this im cutting it out for 8 weeks , first sniff of your ex's pussy and your trying to get in it like a shot !!!

Beer ??? on a cut ??? poof !!


----------



## Mingster

I like swizzle lollies but there you go:whistling:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i dont normally have any sugar mate but a little bit of honey i dont feel is bad X


honey is better than sugar in that is has nutrition too but it is an insulin spike in a jar.............you really dont want a breakfast insulin spike.....it will seriously hamper your fat loss for the start of the day on a diet bro


----------



## Uriel

I say the same thing all the time - THERE IS NO bad food - IF you know what it does and when you want/need it done....that is the wisedom part


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> honey is better than sugar in that is has nutrition too but it is an insulin spike in a jar.............you really dont want a breakfast insulin spike.....it will seriously hamper your fat loss for the start of the day on a diet bro


you serious mate ??? if thats the case i will leave it out. it really is the smallest drizzle not even a teaspoon mate, i thought having it at breakfast would be ok seeing as i had all day to use them calories, and its a little bit of a pick me up as i dont have any stimulants at all in the morning Caffiene etc ???


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> I say the same thing all the time - THERE IS NO bad food - IF you know what it does and when you want/need it done....that is the wisedom part


Exactly right, mate. I had a giant meat feast pizza and scotch eggs the night before a powerlifting meet for years and I was strong as fcuk the next day. Had something else and I was a mere mortal lol.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you serious mate ??? if thats the case i will leave it out. it really is the smallest drizzle not even a teaspoon mate, i thought having it at breakfast would be ok seeing as i had all day to use them calories, and its a little bit of a pick me up as i dont have any stimulants at all in the morning Caffiene etc ???


when you get an insulin spike - the blood sugar is converted to fatty glycerols etc and shuttled into your adipose tissue (fat cells)

ONLY after training is different and THIS is when you want an insulin spike, for 2 hours after training the nutrients are shuttled into your muscle tissues......

seriously - when losing weight is a piority - you need to avoid simple carbs....up to you


----------



## flinty90

Yeah mingster, but in all seriousness i do really appreciate peoples opinions on what i eat, it is important to me , and its the only way i will get better at what i want to achieve. i never really put much thought into honey not bieng good on a cut i just presumed it wouldnt hurt in the amount i had , and i knew it was a lot better than sugar . i can eat and drink without honey or sugar i really dont care about it that much but i didnt think it would hurt so thought why not..

I used to have my protein shake made with 200 ml of milk and pour that over most of my cereals to be fair ., but now i dont do that i was looking for alternatives..


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> when you get an insulin spike - the blood sugar is converted to fatty glycerols etc and shuttled into your adipose tissue (fat cells)
> 
> ONLY after training is different and THIS is when you want an insulin spike, for 2 hours after training the nutrients are shuttled into your muscle tissues......


right mate i get you.. hence the simple sugars after workout ???


----------



## Fatstuff

without exogenous insulin, the pwo sugar induced insulin spike is negligible. Pwo any old carbs will do purely for the fact that its protein sparing, no other reason


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> right mate i get you.. hence the simple sugars after workout ???


exactly, any fruits and simple carbs you plan on eating go in post work out - and it is best to get 60% of your daily carbs in during this time frame where they do the absolute most good....if you were natty it is more important as carbs negate the cortisol spike working out heavy causes but your anavar has that fuker in check


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> without exogenous insulin, the pwo sugar induced insulin spike is negligible. Pwo any old carbs will do purely for the fact that its protein sparing, no other reason


i totally disagree, the insulin spike CLEAR blood sugar totally which is why you see guys eating choccy bars every 2 hours at work as their blood sugar bombs from the last one

Try yourself instead of what you read.......get up fasted, eat a mars bar and see how you feel an hour and a half later

If the insulin spike was useless why do people need treatment for type 2 diabetes? (they still produce insulin but are insensitive to it)


----------



## flinty90

so with this bit of information in mind

a breakfast is best to contain

good fats and some complex carbs with a decent bit of protein

pre workout should be complex carbs and a protein source

post workout should be your simple carbs

post post workout is your protein source with complex carbs

before bed should be some good fats, and protein, with perhaps a sweet potato for carbs

just as a basic outline as to timings for each food ??

i can work something out around this if thats the case that will help me further

its like a timed carb approach then isnt it really !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i totally disagree, the insulin spike CLEAR blood sugar totally which is why you see guys eating choccy bars every 2 hours at work as their blood sugar bombs from the last one
> 
> Try yourself instead of what you read.......get up fasted, eat a mars bar and see how you feel an hour and a half later
> 
> If the insulin spike was useless why do people need treatment for type 2 diabetes? (they still produce insulin but are insensitive to it)


LOL sorry mate, i have to disagree, i have found it better myself to drop the dextrose pwo with whey to get lean, also arent choccy bars high in fat negating the so called spike in insulin


----------



## Mingster

If I was attempting to lose weight I would cut simple carbs completely.


----------



## Glassback

Uriel said:


> and NO GB I fuking dont like Marmite - it a bit like you - you either love it or hate it PMSL xx


HAHAH see you're a tart mate - Marmite is for real men!!

I remember being a kid and there was a marmite advert with soldiers eating marmite in a barracks... My older brother said "You have to like Marmite to be a soldier!"

So I started eating it, I hated it and eventually I started liking it, now I love it and I was a solider!!


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> If I was attempting to lose weight I would cut simple carbs completely.


so what would your breakfast look like typically for losing weight mate ???

and would you think no carbs after 2pm at all make a big difference ???


----------



## flinty90

just a video of zack Kahn ripping a chest workout.. instensity is mad, i like it


----------



## Fatstuff

lol like it, apart from the hemo rage pimpage


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> lol like it, apart from the hemo rage pimpage


watch it all mate its a great blog from start to finish..


----------



## Guest

Aye caught most of that blog, hes a good fella down to earth and a massive cnut to boot!


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> LOL sorry mate, i have to disagree, i have found it better myself to drop the dextrose pwo with whey to get lean, also arent choccy bars high in fat negating the so called spike in insulin


the journals are awash with studies and reports on the effect of insulin.....i will put 1 up.

anyway i am happy for you to disagree. I personally avoid simple carbs as much as i can (TBH - most carbs as i have a raging thrifty gene) but IF anyone is going to conume low GI carbs - they may as well benefit

workouts, maybe some of you haven't; regardless if you've heard of it or not, I'm going to write a rundown of what an insulin spike exactly is and why it is beneficial for the athlete. This won't be too long of an article, it'll just describe all the essentials that you need to know about post workout insulin spikes.

What is insulin?

It's a hormone produced by the pancreas, which is necessary for glucose to be able to enter the cells of the body and be used for energy. Why is insulin important the human body? Well, read the definition. Anyway, on with the science. Whenever you ingest a carbohydrate or insulin, your body immediately releases insulin to regulate your body's blood sugar levels. Insulin does not let your body drop its blood sugar levels too high or too low. Insulin also transports glucose to the muscle cells. Insulin is very anabolic because it allows for amino acids to be utilized much better and much faster in the human body.

It is said by experts that the best time to get an insulin spike is after you workout. I totally agree; in fact, I think that when you wake up in the morning and immediately after your afternoon or evening workout are the best times of day to create an insulin spike. Your body is very sensitive in the morning when you first wake up because you just Ã¢â‚¬Å"re-chargedÃ¢â‚¬Â yourself with sleep, and it also very sensitive after a workout because of all the glucose that your body has used for energy during the intense session.

How to Cause an Insulin Spike

OK, OK, so how the hell do I create an insulin spike? Easy as butter baby. To create in insulin spike, simply eat foods with a high glycemic index. What this means is foods that have simple sugars in them. The higher the glycemic index that a food is, the more simple the sugars are and the quicker they enter your bloodstream. Studies have shown that insulin replenishes glycogen stores in the liver, stops protein breakdown after a workout, and increases amino acid uptake into the body. Well this all sounds fine and dandy for us athletes, but unfortunately, as everything, there is a downside to our good friend insulin.

Insulin plays an extremely large role in storing fat. Whenever insulin is released, glucose stores are stored as glycogen in the liver for energy, as stated earlier. This is all gravy whenever your glycogen stores are depleted after a workout, but if they are full, and insulin is released, the extra glucose will be transported DIRECTLY into those fat cells of yours. And what happens when something enters the fat cells? If you don't know, look at most of America.

If you've read any of my other diet articles you'll understand why it is bad to eat simple sugars on a regular basis; this is just another reason showing you why it is bad to eat them. When you're not using your energy for something useful, and consume lots of simple sugars into the body, you get fat. Simple as pie. You think non-fat food is non-fat? Look at the sugar on the ingredient label and then tell me it's non-fat. Not very hard to understand this concept, but for some reason people just don't seem to get it.

Simple Sugars After a Workout

Consuming simple sugars following a workout will bring glucose to your muscle cells and allow for greater uptake of amino acids, which are very good for muscle growth. Simple sugars are very easy to come across. They include honey, cane sugar, sugar, grapes, raisins, dates, maltose (milk sugar), maltodextrin (Gatorade / Powerade), watermelon, etc. pick one of these and eat them along with a balanced protein, carb, and fat meal after your workout and you will create an insulin spike and cause glucose to be delivered to the muscle and the amino acids to be utilized more efficiently. With this, the protein you just ingested will be up taken into the muscle cells better than if you didn't eat simple sugars following your workout.

ONLY consume simple sugars like these immediately after your workout to cause an insulin spike. Other than the first thing in the morning and after your workout, simple sugars should be avoided at all costs so that you can fill your body with complex sugars for energy and optimization. Everything clear? Good; now you guys have an extra edge on becoming the best athlete you can be.


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> the journals are awash with studies and reports on the effect of insulin.....i will put 1 up.
> 
> anyway i am happy for you to disagree. I personally avoid simple carbs as much as i can (TBH - most carbs as i have a raging thrifty gene) but IF anyone is going to conume low GI carbs - they may as well benefit
> 
> workouts, maybe some of you haven't; regardless if you've heard of it or not, I'm going to write a rundown of what an insulin spike exactly is and why it is beneficial for the athlete. This won't be too long of an article, it'll just describe all the essentials that you need to know about post workout insulin spikes.
> 
> What is insulin?
> 
> It's a hormone produced by the pancreas, which is necessary for glucose to be able to enter the cells of the body and be used for energy. Why is insulin important the human body? Well, read the definition. Anyway, on with the science. Whenever you ingest a carbohydrate or insulin, your body immediately releases insulin to regulate your body's blood sugar levels. Insulin does not let your body drop its blood sugar levels too high or too low. Insulin also transports glucose to the muscle cells. Insulin is very anabolic because it allows for amino acids to be utilized much better and much faster in the human body.
> 
> It is said by experts that the best time to get an insulin spike is after you workout. I totally agree; in fact, I think that when you wake up in the morning and immediately after your afternoon or evening workout are the best times of day to create an insulin spike. Your body is very sensitive in the morning when you first wake up because you just Ã¢â‚¬Å"re-chargedÃ¢â‚¬Â yourself with sleep, and it also very sensitive after a workout because of all the glucose that your body has used for energy during the intense session.
> 
> How to Cause an Insulin Spike
> 
> OK, OK, so how the hell do I create an insulin spike? Easy as butter baby. To create in insulin spike, simply eat foods with a high glycemic index. What this means is foods that have simple sugars in them. The higher the glycemic index that a food is, the more simple the sugars are and the quicker they enter your bloodstream. Studies have shown that insulin replenishes glycogen stores in the liver, stops protein breakdown after a workout, and increases amino acid uptake into the body. Well this all sounds fine and dandy for us athletes, but unfortunately, as everything, there is a downside to our good friend insulin.
> 
> Insulin plays an extremely large role in storing fat. Whenever insulin is released, glucose stores are stored as glycogen in the liver for energy, as stated earlier. This is all gravy whenever your glycogen stores are depleted after a workout, but if they are full, and insulin is released, the extra glucose will be transported DIRECTLY into those fat cells of yours. And what happens when something enters the fat cells? If you don't know, look at most of America.
> 
> If you've read any of my other diet articles you'll understand why it is bad to eat simple sugars on a regular basis; this is just another reason showing you why it is bad to eat them. When you're not using your energy for something useful, and consume lots of simple sugars into the body, you get fat. Simple as pie. You think non-fat food is non-fat? Look at the sugar on the ingredient label and then tell me it's non-fat. Not very hard to understand this concept, but for some reason people just don't seem to get it.
> 
> Simple Sugars After a Workout
> 
> Consuming simple sugars following a workout will bring glucose to your muscle cells and allow for greater uptake of amino acids, which are very good for muscle growth. Simple sugars are very easy to come across. They include honey, cane sugar, sugar, grapes, raisins, dates, maltose (milk sugar), maltodextrin (Gatorade / Powerade), watermelon, etc. pick one of these and eat them along with a balanced protein, carb, and fat meal after your workout and you will create an insulin spike and cause glucose to be delivered to the muscle and the amino acids to be utilized more efficiently. With this, the protein you just ingested will be up taken into the muscle cells better than if you didn't eat simple sugars following your workout.
> 
> ONLY consume simple sugars like these immediately after your workout to cause an insulin spike. Other than the first thing in the morning and after your workout, simple sugars should be avoided at all costs so that you can fill your body with complex sugars for energy and optimization. Everything clear? Good; now you guys have an extra edge on becoming the best athlete you can be.


I thought this made u fat (sorry to be pernickity)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I thought this made u fat (sorry to be pernickity)


so the little spike from the honey in the morning is good ??


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> I thought this made u fat (sorry to be pernickity)


its an opportunity to work out and eat carbs maybe? he is suggesting it goes to the muscles here though but i have not read that in any of the other (dozens) of accounts

you are incorrect about the mars bar too....you can prove it to yourself with a mars bar and a blood sugar test kit (I have one lol)


----------



## Uriel

taken from "The Glycemic index revisited"

A Mars candy bar is a good example of why the Glycemic Index numbers alone aren't a good measure of nutrition. The candy bar has a lower GI number than white bread, rice, and potatoes because it has much more fat. However, that fat magnifies the insulin response of the body, so the Insulin Score of a Mars bar is actually higher than bread or rice or potatoes. And no one would assume that a Mars bar has more nutrition than a baked potato.


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> its an opportunity to work out and eat carbs maybe? he is suggesting it goes to the muscles here though but i have not read that in any of the other (dozens) of accounts
> 
> you are incorrect about the mars bar too....you can prove it to yourself with a mars bar and a blood sugar test kit (I have one lol)


lol, ok mate im not going to argue as i havent got a mars bar and a blood sugar kit. lets just agree to disagree


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> lol, ok mate im not going to argue as i havent got a mars bar and a blood sugar kit. lets just agree to disagree


but you are argueing over something that is actually very well understood and VERY easy to measure - i dont get your motive to be contrary - i'm not talking about anything cutting edge or guessy?

Any diabetic on the planet will tell you this stuff


----------



## Fatstuff

lol fair enough, but i still think to get lean cut out simple sugars pwo and completely as i dont reckon the insulin spike is going to make as much difference to muscle growth post workout as u believe it does. My fat loss came easier when i dropped this pwo.


----------



## Fatstuff

what about whey in itself raising insulin?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> lol fair enough, but i still think to get lean cut out simple sugars pwo and completely as i dont reckon the insulin spike is going to make as much difference to muscle growth post workout as u believe it does. My fat loss came easier when i dropped this pwo.


i would drop most carbs too

The insulin spike Post work out is a valuable bit of knowlegde more for 1 reason...........any nutrients you happen to want chuttled into the muscle tissues - get in there more efficiently during that spike......it has NOTHING to do with the anabolism of the insulin per se...more about returning the musle to a fully fuelled condition for its subsequent recovery:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i would drop most carbs too
> 
> The insulin spike Post work out is a valuable bit of knowlegde more for 1 reason...........any nutrients you happen to want chuttled into the muscle tissues - get in there more efficiently during that spike......it has NOTHING to do with the anabolism of the insulin per se...more about returning the musle to a fully fuelled condition for its subsequent recovery:thumbup1:


for quick glycogen replenishment then?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> what about whey in itself raising insulin?


yeah it's good but much more synergistic with sugars


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> for quick glycogen replenishment then?


yes


----------



## Uriel

plus if you wanted to take say HMB or creatine - that would be the best time


----------



## Fatstuff

ok, i can deal with that lol but i would prefer to diet without it personally, a little slow digesting carbs should be enough to stave off any pwo catabolism whilst slowly replenishing glycogen.


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> ok, i can deal with that lol but i would prefer to diet without it personally, a little slow digesting carbs should be enough to stave off any pwo catabolism whilst slowly replenishing glycogen.


when i was natty - i used to train 5 days a week (dumb) and it was a good was of refilling them quickly...

TBH, on gear its all a moot point.i can train and gain on a handfull of skittles lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> when i was natty - i used to train 5 days a week (dumb) and it was a good was of refilling them quickly...
> 
> TBH, on gear its all a moot point.i can train and gain on a handfull of skittles lol


lol, pwo skittles?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> lol, pwo skittles?


My post work out meal is usually a can of Carlsberg and a [email protected] pmsl so i dont mean to be holier than thou


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> My post work out meal is usually a can of Carlsberg and a [email protected] pmsl so i dont mean to be holier than thou


LOL, how can a meal be a w4nk? unless you swallowing someone else w4nk? plenty of protein in spunk


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, how can a meal be a w4nk? unless you swallowing someone else w4nk? plenty of protein in spunk


Well I make a fking meal of it.....lol

All whipped cream, olive oil and warm melon skins.....


----------



## flinty90

right guys so just bring it back down to simplicity for us that arent fully up on all this

if cutting weight

complex carbs are needed in your meals up to 2 pm and then its just a simple sugars (fruit) after your workout , then rest of daily meals should be protein and good fats yes ??

if not please ammend


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> right guys so just bring it back down to simplicity for us that arent fully up on all this
> 
> if cutting weight
> 
> complex carbs are needed in your meals up to 2 pm and then its just a simple sugars (fruit) after your workout , then rest of daily meals should be protein and good fats yes ??
> 
> if not please ammend


 fftopic: :ban:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> fftopic: :ban:


come on mate at least have a useful summary !!!

its like talking to fcukin politicians never get a straight answer..


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> come on mate at least have a useful summary !!!
> 
> its like talking to fcukin politicians never get a straight answer..


carlsberg and a w4nk


----------



## Fatstuff

uriel what about fat pwo then?


----------



## Glassback

Fatstuff you doing that gay xfactor sign in your avi?


----------



## Fatstuff

Glassback said:


> Fatstuff you doing that gay xfactor sign in your avi?


x factor is immense


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> uriel what about fat pwo then?


I never tried it mate - whets the theory?

i never "MANAGE" fat in my diet other that ensure I get plenty of the omega's and other essentials from fish usually but i do supplement with a couple of big 1.8g omega caps and i try to add "happy oils" like olive instead of "sad" oils like lard lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> right guys so just bring it back down to simplicity for us that arent fully up on all this
> 
> if cutting weight
> 
> complex carbs are needed in your meals up to 2 pm and then its just a simple sugars (fruit) after your workout , then rest of daily meals should be protein and good fats yes ??
> 
> if not please ammend


thats not a bad summary bro....

In essence if you are carb sensitive (you are!), then avoid simple low GI carbs as a rule - all the time....IF you are going to have something sweet like fruit - have it post work out...

Pre work out I NEVER bother with complex carbs.....again there is fuk all nutrition in them - JUST fuel....here is the thing - you want your fat to be the fuel "To burn it" so stop adding fuking emtpy useless fuel to your diet......your body CAN use protein for fuel..IT can make fuking fat out of anything, sugars, complex barbs, Protein, alcohol etc...

Your body is a greedy cnut that will waste fuk all and hang onto fat like a cnut because it was eveolved for SURVVAL....to survive at all costs, ice ages etc..

That is why you need such intelligene and will to stop the chubby fuker gettng you laid cause you are a fatty lol....(not you...us in general)

clear?


----------



## Uriel

here is another philosophy then

IF you are only consuming a strict 2000 kcals...ALL of them should do something other than full your belly, they should provide vitamins, minerals/metals, chemical nutrients, they should provide dietry fibre, muscle bilding aminos and protein chains and supply all the essentials products that your body HAS to ingest as it cant make them.....omegas and essential aminos)......

You dont need fuel to arrest your fat burn because as much as is possible - you want bf t fuel EVERYTHING...

Carbs are PURE fuel..


----------



## Uriel

if you were a skinny cnut with a fast metabolism on a bulk it would be different - you need to add fuel for the processes to spare the good stuff to build and repair


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> so what would your breakfast look like typically for losing weight mate ???
> 
> and would you think no carbs after 2pm at all make a big difference ???


Sorry for the delay, mate, been to work and missed the debate it seems lol.

I would have a shake and some Weetabix for breakfast if I was dieting. I would have the shake as I don't like eating first thing and I leave it till the last minute to get up so haven't time to cook stuff. In an ideal world I would eat something like you eat now - bacon, eggs and either wholemeal toast or Weetabix and maybe a handfull of nuts a little while later.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> here is another philosophy then
> 
> IF you are only consuming a strict 2000 kcals...ALL of them should do something other than full your belly, they should provide vitamins, minerals/metals, chemical nutrients, they should provide dietry fibre, muscle bilding aminos and protein chains and supply all the essentials products that your body HAS to ingest as it cant make them.....omegas and essential aminos)......
> 
> You dont need fuel to arrest your fat burn because as much as is possible - you want bf t fuel EVERYTHING...
> 
> Carbs are PURE fuel..


ok mate i like the sound of that it seems simpler to work food out on that premise to be fair ..

just had steak and stir fry after training shoulders..


----------



## flinty90

uriel just a last question then mate or anyone.. regarding daily intake

bearing in mind im taking steroids (womans lol) and im looking to lose fat.

what would you suggest my macros be within the predetermined 2100 calories per day ??


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> uriel just a last question then mate or anyone.. regarding daily intake
> 
> bearing in mind im taking steroids (womans lol) and im looking to lose fat.
> 
> what would you suggest my macros be within the predetermined 2100 calories per day ??


i'd suggest 40% protein, 40% Carb and 20% Fats bro....thats still giving you 800 cals of protein (200 g)..............BUT I'd make as much of your carbs - lentils, beans, pulses etc do they have a nutrient component.....quinoea (sp) etc

that is the trick - making your carbds count


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'd suggest 40% protein, 40% Carb and 20% Fats bro....thats still giving you 800 cals of protein (200 g)..............BUT I'd make as much of your carbs - lentils, beans, pulses etc do they have a nutrient component.....quinoea (sp) etc
> 
> that is the trick - making your carbds count


thanks mate


----------



## Uriel

look up butter beans, kidney beans, green/black and orange lentils, Black eyed beans.............DONT be lazy with your food


----------



## Beats

Uriel said:


> i'd suggest 40% protein, 40% Carb and 20% Fats bro....thats still giving you 800 cals of protein (200 g)..............BUT I'd make as much of your carbs - lentils, beans, pulses etc do they have a nutrient component.....quinoea (sp) etc
> 
> that is the trick - making your carbds count


Are the lentils and pulses etc.. better than brown pasta,bread and rice?


----------



## Uriel

Dizzee! said:


> Are the lentils and pulses etc.. better than brown pasta,bread and rice?


much better - they have minerals, vitamins and nutrients, iron, zinc etc


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate


its worth doing a bit of study and putting a half dozen meals together mate.....this sh1t will extend your life and whilst you and i probably dont care - i dont want my baby crying for my old corpse til she has to lol


----------



## Uriel

I was serious abput the millet earlier......I used to share a work gaff with an icelandic guy who ate potfuls of this stuff - i wiki'd it and it is a superfood - and a staple in Many countries...

IT actually tastes really nice too - get a bag and try it - this week


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> its worth doing a bit of study and putting a half dozen meals together mate.....this sh1t will extend your life and whilst you and i probably dont care - i dont want my baby crying for my old corpse til she has to lol


i will do that mate i will post them on here so you can have a look. i like making plans ..and i love kjidney beans, never really had much to do with pulses and lentils to be honest , thought that was for them long haired folks that stand outside powerstations holding white signs lol...


----------



## Beats

Didnt know that mate

Butter beans are the driest things ever but lentils I love!! Might make up a pot of veg soup with loads of lentils in it then and take that to work in a flask for my PWO


----------



## Uriel

wiki lentil info

With about 30% of their calories from protein, lentils, like other legumes, have the third-highest level of protein, by weight, of any plant-based food, after soybeans and hemp.[4] Proteins include the essential amino acids isoleucine and lysine, and are an essential source of inexpensive protein in many parts of the world, especially in the West Asia and the Indian subcontinent, which have large vegetarian populations.[5] Lentils are deficient in two essential amino acids, methionine and cysteine.[6] However, sprouted lentils contain sufficient levels of all essential amino acids, including methionine and cysteine.[7]

Lentils also contain dietary fiber, folate, vitamin B1, and minerals. Red (or pink) lentils contain a lower concentration of fiber than green lentils (11% rather than 31%).[8] Health magazine has selected lentils as one of the five healthiest foods.[9] Lentils are often mixed with grains, such as rice, which results in a complete protein dish.

Lentils also have antinutritional factors, such as trypsin inhibitors and relatively high phytate content. Trypsin is an enzyme involved in digestion, and phytates reduce the bioavailability of dietary minerals.[10] The phytates can be reduced by soaking the lentils in warm water overnight.

Lentils are a good source of iron


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> wiki lentil info
> 
> With about 30% of their calories from protein, lentils, like other legumes, have the third-highest level of protein, by weight, of any plant-based food, after soybeans and hemp.[4] Proteins include the essential amino acids isoleucine and lysine, and are an essential source of inexpensive protein in many parts of the world, especially in the West Asia and the Indian subcontinent, which have large vegetarian populations.[5] Lentils are deficient in two essential amino acids, methionine and cysteine.[6] However, sprouted lentils contain sufficient levels of all essential amino acids, including methionine and cysteine.[7]
> 
> Lentils also contain dietary fiber, folate, vitamin B1, and minerals. Red (or pink) lentils contain a lower concentration of fiber than green lentils (11% rather than 31%).[8] Health magazine has selected lentils as one of the five healthiest foods.[9] Lentils are often mixed with grains, such as rice, which results in a complete protein dish.
> 
> Lentils also have antinutritional factors, such as trypsin inhibitors and relatively high phytate content. Trypsin is an enzyme involved in digestion, and phytates reduce the bioavailability of dietary minerals.[10] The phytates can be reduced by soaking the lentils in warm water overnight.
> 
> Lentils are a good source of iron


that is smashing news........i love lentils....and for some reason, thought they were fattening?!?..........idiot


----------



## Uriel

Lentils, raw (dry weight) Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)

Energy 1,477 kJ (353 kcal)

Carbohydrates 60 g

- Sugars 2 g

- Dietary fiber 31 g

Fat 1 g

Protein 26 g

Thiamine (vit. B1) 0.87 mg (76%)

Folate (vit. B9) 479 ?g (120%)

Iron 7.5 mg (58%)


----------



## flinty90

looks like mixed bean salads with chicken, and some beef with curried lentils and kidney beans..

also looking at millet for breakfast with some milk and almonds


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> i'd suggest 40% protein, 40% Carb and 20% Fats bro....thats still giving you 800 cals of protein (200 g)..............BUT I'd make as much of your carbs - lentils, beans, pulses etc do they have a nutrient component.....*quinoea *(sp) etc
> 
> that is the trick - making your carbds count


Quinoa is the shizzle, I know a someone in the states who is the dietician for some of the UFC fighters and she has been banging on about that for years. Its a good source of protein too


----------



## flinty90

what do you think about couscous Uriel ??? i used to like lemon and coriander couscous with some king prawns in a homemade garlic and chilli mayo for my lunch !!!


----------



## Uriel

that is a POWER brekky and power food mate


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> looks like mixed bean salads with chicken, and some beef with curried lentils and kidney beans..
> 
> also looking at millet for breakfast with some milk and almonds


im just going to fire all that in a shake


----------



## Uriel

look at nuts seeds - dried cranberries, blueberries, dark leafy veg and TOMATOES

make EVERY calorie count...make it work for you


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> im just going to fire all that in a shake


haha... dont let Zack Khan hear you say that , he goes mad when folks start talkin about blending chicken and tuna etc into shakes lol..


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> im just going to fire all that in a shake


some get it some are ANDY lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> haha... dont let Zack Khan hear you say that , he goes mad when folks start talkin about blending chicken and tuna etc into shakes lol..


good - its total bullsh1t and anyone doing it is a manky fuker lol


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> some get it some are ANDY lol


duuuuh...what do you meean big fella??? :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

You are very right about foods in general Uriel, it is very easy to slip into the easy options with food, taking the tin of tuna and chicken breast etc just because its easy..

to be fair i love simple foods but your mind does get very lazy, however talking about stuff like this really ignites my imagination and tastebuds for simple food that you forget to look into ..

how many times do you have tomatoes on toast (simple as anything) and think why dont i eat that more often !!!

im going shopping tomorrow for my special foods lol


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> good - its total bullsh1t and anyone doing it is a manky fuker lol


correct.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> good - its total bullsh1t and anyone doing it is a manky fuker lol


yes mate thats his views on it too, that the people doing it think there hardcore when really its just a bullsh1t way to have food , he makes it very known that he loves to cook and his food is full of variety , and if you dont like the taste of food what the fcuk do you eat it for, just because you think it should be eaten ....


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> yes mate thats his views on it too, that the people doing it think there hardcore when really its just a bullsh1t way to have food , he makes it very known that he loves to cook and his food is full of variety , and if you dont like the taste of food what the fcuk do you eat it for, just because you think it should be eaten ....


in all seriousness.....i love eating.....i love the tastes floating around my mouth, and i love cooking as well.......

why the fcuk would you want to blast all those lovely flavours down your neck in one go??

its beyond me.....

fkn hell....eating is pretty much my only vice


----------



## Uriel

we HAVE to eat so I try to make good tastey wholesome nutritious food....

I have an "at home game" and an "away game" - i can get by away but i eat like a king at home.

i spent and still spend a long time learning about this stuff because it is my life to an extent........plus i love making my little girl nutritious food....

there is something special about good food into someones body you care for........I just try my best


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> we HAVE to eat so I try to make good tastey wholesome nutritious food....
> 
> I have an "at home game" and an "away game" - i can get by away but i eat like a king at home.
> 
> i spent and still spend a long time learning about this stuff because it is my life to an extent........plus i love making my little girl nutritious food....
> 
> there is something special about good food into someones body you care for........I just try my best


i like that mate.....making your wee girl good food....theres so much sh1te out there aimed at kids.....

i can make them a basic pasta and sauce in 10 minutes...the same time it takes to do some sh1tty processed food in the oven...


----------



## teflondon

I'm gettin mega hungry reading all this, gonna need to get my old dear to make me some lentil soup. Curried lentils sounds good. Need to get a recipe


----------



## bizzlewood

Uriel said:


> we HAVE to eat so I try to make good tastey wholesome nutritious food....
> 
> I have an "at home game" and an "away game" - i can get by away but i eat like a king at home.
> 
> i spent and still spend a long time learning about this stuff because it is my life to an extent........plus i love making my little girl nutritious food....
> 
> there is something special about good food into someones body you care for........I just try my best


its a sad day when Muriel is offering advice


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> its a sad day when Muriel is offering advice


Uriel has a fountain of knowledge mate , i personally am glad he is here !!!


----------



## Uriel

bizzlewood said:


> its a sad day when Muriel is offering advice


why? Maybe I just dont cast pearls before the swine? x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> why? Maybe I just dont cast pearls before the swine? x


dont scare him off mate lol.. nice to see him here now and again from A.n other site :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> dont scare him off mate lol.. nice to see him here now and again from A.n other site :whistling:


Bizz is ok in my book mate - i dont just train though, my big brain has been absorbing nutrition info as well for the past 15 years lol.....i just dont talk about it on the forums to people that already think they know it all from a few weeks on the "Maximuscle site" lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Bizz is ok in my book mate - i dont just train though, my big brain has been absorbing nutrition info as well for the past 15 years lol.....i just dont talk about it on the forums to people that already think they know it all from a few weeks on the "Maximuscle site" lol


well mate i didnt fcukin go to sleep until 3 am this morning, tossing and turning , thinking constantly about what to do next and where im going ... got another training course at work today doh !!! i will be falling asleep through feeling like this ..

i dont know if its the defecit of calories or the gear but im feeling more and more lethargic at the minute.. im ok when i get up and start my day , but doing that seems to be getting harder and harder..

any tips without stims on what i could do to pep myself up a bit ??? and good foods that would give me a boost without messing my diet about too much ??

cheers


----------



## Uriel

how long have you been constantly dieting?

maybe try 1 big feed day just to reactivate your metabolism.

But if i were your I'd take 100mcgs of T3 per day (cytomel).....your internnal metabolic clock is winding down mate - thyroid meds at 100 mcgs will overclock it a little.....no mentals and no stim effects to fret about


----------



## flinty90

probably been dieting properly again for about 6 weeks mate !! just started a week or so before i started this journal to be fair , not sure when that was, i think ts about 5 -6 weeks. and apart from one little family party at an indian which i only had a tandoori mixed grill i havent had one cheat meal or day at all !!!!!


----------



## Uriel

try 1 big cheat meal per week...dont **** around - pig out til you feel sick.....a good 1500kcals in 1/2 an hour, pudding - the lot....then next day low (1800kcal for the entire day) then back as you are....try that then get some T3


----------



## Uriel

long low diets have your body assume there is a famine afoot or not as much food as there used to be, so it starts winding down your metabolism........generally though it will still allow explosive energy burst (for hunting)........a big meal just chills the metabolism out letting it know you had a big meal......

Its all hormone signalled chemical feedback systems regulating the metabolism


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> try 1 big cheat meal per week...dont **** around - pig out til you feel sick.....a good 1500kcals in 1/2 an hour, pudding - the lot....then next day low (1800kcal for the entire day) then back as you are....try that then get some T3


ok mate will do this on sunday then ... will get the T3 tonight give it a whirl see if i can jumpstart my metabolism, i suspect the gear is masking how well im doing.. im definitely losing inches i know that much, just dont want to feel low on energy and get up and go mate !!!

anyway off to work now., speak later pal

enjoy your day with your daughter , and dont feed the chimps lol ....


----------



## bizzlewood

Uriel said:


> Bizz is ok in my book mate - i dont just train though, my big brain has been absorbing nutrition info as well for the past 15 years lol.....i just dont talk about it on the forums to people that already think they know it all from a few weeks on the "Maximuscle site" lol


only messin with you bud

hope you're well


----------



## flinty90

have done cardio again tonight. 45 minutes total

did the stairmaster for 15 minutes (thats fcukin hard work)lol

then gluteaul course on treadmill for 30 minutes..

another 600 calories burned off..

Been out today and bought loads of good stuff to eat for next few days..

Got some millet, plenty of seeds and nuts. lentils and mixed beans..

also brought some almond milk for my millet porridge in morning going to have it with Gujo berries so looking forward to trying it

Tonight i have made a mixed bean and chicken dish with chilli . 3 scrambled aggs and broccoli cauliflower and carrots.. really enjoyed it ..

Legs day tomorrow DOH !!! ... and Badminton tomorrow night . so thats 4 cardio sessions in this week so thats over 2000 cals burned just cardio alone, not including my training and defecit of 90 cals per day anyway...

fat should be p1ssing off me .. felt really lean today so hoping my no carbs after 2 pms is paying dividends !!!


----------



## Mingster

You be careful that Uriel doesn't turn you into a hippy, mate....lol. Peace bro :lol:


----------



## RiZzah

> mixed bean and chicken dish with chilli . 3 scrambled aggs and broccoli cauliflower and carrots.. really enjoyed i


That's epic I wish I had culinary skills, I need to be more adventurous I'm getting to that point where I'm relying on shakes/bars because I'm that sick of chicken, had to force a full one down me today with plain brown rice.. drier than a nun's nasty!


----------



## flinty90

RiZzah said:


> That's epic I wish I had culinary skills, I need to be more adventurous I'm getting to that point where I'm relying on shakes/bars because I'm that sick of chicken, had to force a full one down me today with plain brown rice.. drier than a nun's nasty!


mate it took me 13 minutes .

All the mixed beans come together in a pack..

chopped 250 gram chicken breast into cubes

added 1 tbs of oil to a pan. added chicken until sealed

added half a chopped red onion

and after 3 minutes added the mixed beans with a spoon of lazy chilli, some salt and pepper, and some lemon pepper.

cooked until chicken done

microwaved 3 eggs in a jug with 50 ml mil salt and pepper to taste

then i guy a bag of veg you pirece and put in mocrowave..

serve on a plate and add a little nandos chilli and garlic sauce.. it was heaven !!!


----------



## expletive

I love the stair master Flinty. It's a real burner


----------



## RiZzah

I'm gonna make that, can probably even follow those instructions!

But what on earth is lazy chilli!? Is it just chilli's chopped up in a jar sorta thing?

Where'd you get the mixed beans from?

Nice one


----------



## flinty90

RiZzah said:


> I'm gonna make that, can probably even follow those directions!
> 
> But what on earth is lazy chilli!? Is it just chilli's chopped up in a jar sorta thing?
> 
> Where'd you get the mixed beans from?
> 
> Nice one


get your mixed beans from supermarkt mate

lazy chilli is exactly that mate all chopped chilli in a jar called lazy chilli. and you can get lazy garlic mate..

its very nice , if you dont want mixed beans you can get just red kidney beans or anything really.

very nice mate if you need any help just ask i will try and be more specific for you !!!


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> You be careful that Uriel doesn't turn you into a hippy, mate....lol. Peace bro :lol:


Ah you say that mingo, but i bet if u had a look, theres a few pics of you with hair down to your shoulders, goatee beard, and wearing red tinted glasses


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> Ah you say that mingo, but i bet if u had a look, theres a few pics of you with hair down to your shoulders, goatee beard, and wearing red tinted glasses


Being a hippy has nothing to do with long hair and a beard, mate. It's all about attitude and lifestyle. To quote Hawkwind...'Let's not talk bout love and flowers and thing's that don't explode'  .


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Being a hippy has nothing to do with long hair and a beard, mate. It's all about attitude and lifestyle. To quote Hawkwind...'Let's not talk bout love and flowers and thing's that don't explode'  .


what a fcukin band mate, went to watch them a few years ago now like mint !!!


----------



## Mingster

Seen them many, many times Flinty. Liked them best when Lemmy played bass and when Stacia did her 'dancing' thing  .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Seen them many, many times Flinty. Liked them best when Lemmy played bass and when Stacia did her 'dancing' thing  .


Did you see the bbc documentary about them a few months ago? Brilliant.


----------



## Mingster

chilli said:


> Did you see the bbc documentary about them a few months ago? Brilliant.


Yes mate. I remember the family tree they published in Sounds magazine - the line up changed every three weeks or something  . Dave Brock and Bob Calvert holding the show together at various times. I've still got their first 10 albums of so on vinyl and can recite the lyrics of Master of the Universe to this day lol.


----------



## Uriel

i think Mingster wants to roll your lentils and guji berries in a rizzla and smoke himself into a stupor to the chorus of "Song of Sword" lol


----------



## flinty90

Flinty has got a new breakfast that i love, cheers Uriel ......

Millet porridge with Goji berries with almond milk and extra almonds...

1/2 cup millet

1/2 cup water (you could change water and milk around though so 3/4 water and only 1/2 milk ) depends what you like

3/4 cup Almond milk

1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon or ginger

1/2 teaspoon vanilla (not needed)

1 pinch salt

2 goji berries (or any other fruit you want to add)

Directions:

In a small saucepan, combine millet, water, milk, cinnamon, vanilla, salt and goji berries.

Bring to a boil.

Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 25 minutes without stirring.

Remove from heat.

Drizzle with honey if you fancy it. i threw some almonds in aswell...

tuck in..

It was awesome, something different i will definitely be having again .. now to train legs now i have my fuel ....


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> Flinty has got a new breakfast that i love, cheers Uriel ......
> 
> Millet porridge with Goji berries with almond milk and extra almonds...
> 
> 1/2 cup millet
> 
> 1/2 cup water (you could change water and milk around though so 3/4 water and only 1/2 milk ) depends what you like
> 
> 3/4 cup Almond milk
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon or ginger
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla (not needed)
> 
> 1 pinch salt
> 
> 2 goji berries (or any other fruit you want to add)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a small saucepan, combine millet, water, milk, cinnamon, vanilla, salt and goji berries.
> 
> Bring to a boil.
> 
> Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 25 minutes without stirring.
> 
> Remove from heat.
> 
> Drizzle with honey if you fancy it. i threw some almonds in aswell...
> 
> tuck in..
> 
> It was awesome, something different i will definitely be having again .. now to train legs now i have my fuel ....


Sounds awesome. Did Uriel really have a part to play in the creation of something beautiful?


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Sounds awesome. Did Uriel really have a part to play in the creation of something beautiful?


well he suggested millet lol.. i created the beauty lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

tonight im going to to have for tea white fish with millet and chickpea salad... just to try it ..

Millet and Chickpea salad

¾ c. whole millet

1-1/2 c vegetable stock or chicken stock

½ c. canned chickpeas, rinsed and rained

½ c. finely chopped red onion

½ c. finely chopped red bell pepper

¼ c. balsamic vinegar

¼ c. extra virgin olive oil

½ c. sliced black olives (optional)

Pour the millet and broth into a sauce pan. Cook over medium heat for 20 minutes or until grain is tender. Test like pasta.

Remove from heat and fluff with fork.

Move millet into large bowl. Add chick peas, onion, pepper and olives (if desired),

In a small bowl whisk vinegar and oil until well combined.

Pour dressing over salad. Stir to combine


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> tonight im going to to have for tea white fish with millet and chickpea salad... just to try it ..
> 
> Millet and Chickpea salad
> 
> ¾ c. whole millet
> 
> 1-1/2 c vegetable stock or chicken stock
> 
> ½ c. canned chickpeas, rinsed and rained
> 
> ½ c. finely chopped red onion
> 
> ½ c. finely chopped red bell pepper
> 
> ¼ c. balsamic vinegar
> 
> ¼ c. extra virgin olive oil
> 
> ½ c. sliced black olives (optional)
> 
> Pour the millet and broth into a sauce pan. Cook over medium heat for 20 minutes or until grain is tender. Test like pasta.
> 
> Remove from heat and fluff with fork.
> 
> Move millet into large bowl. Add chick peas, onion, pepper and olives (if desired),
> 
> In a small bowl whisk vinegar and oil until well combined.
> 
> Pour dressing over salad. Stir to combine


This is the kind of food I like. How you cooking the fish mate. I am a bit of a seafoodaphobe, but decided to get some fresh fish in me. So I poached some haddock in milk with a bit of parsley, and then had a tuna steak fried with mixed peppercorns, cumin and nutmeg. I am now very into fish.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> This is the kind of food I like. How you cooking the fish mate. I am a bit of a seafoodaphobe, but decided to get some fresh fish in me. So I poached some haddock in milk with a bit of parsley, and then had a tuna steak fried with mixed peppercorns, cumin and nutmeg. I am now very into fish.


i bake mine in oven mate, just put it on a tray wrapped in some foil but leave a little opening in the foil parcel.. add in some chilli and lemon pepper, and a litle drizzle of olive oil, 20 minutes or so and boom gorgeous..


----------



## flinty90

right off to smash my legs , feel fully fuelled up, breakfast down, creatine down. 50 mg anavar down. now lets put the legs down lol.... see ya in a bit chaps x


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Flinty has got a new breakfast that i love, cheers Uriel ......
> 
> Millet porridge with Goji berries with almond milk and extra almonds...
> 
> 1/2 cup millet
> 
> 1/2 cup water (you could change water and milk around though so 3/4 water and only 1/2 milk ) depends what you like
> 
> 3/4 cup Almond milk
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon or ginger
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla (not needed)
> 
> 1 pinch salt
> 
> 2 goji berries (or any other fruit you want to add)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a small saucepan, combine millet, water, milk, cinnamon, vanilla, salt and goji berries.
> 
> Bring to a boil.
> 
> Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 25 minutes without stirring.
> 
> Remove from heat.
> 
> Drizzle with honey if you fancy it. i threw some almonds in aswell...
> 
> tuck in..
> 
> It was awesome, something different i will definitely be having again .. now to train legs now i have my fuel ....


Fcuk me, Flinty. Were you playing a guitar singing Kum Ba Yah while it cooked :lol: :lol:



Greenspin said:


> Sounds awesome. Did Uriel really have a part to play in the creation of something beautiful?


LOL. Yes, it's a bit like a Tyrannosaurus Rex creating an ice-sculpture isn't it?:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> *Fcuk me, Flinty. Were you playing a guitar singing Kum Ba Yah while it cooked * :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> LOL. Yes, it's a bit like a Tyrannosaurus Rex creating an ice-sculpture isn't it?:laugh:


LMFAO.... if only you could have seen me mate lol...


----------



## flinty90

whilst training legs today this tune came on ipod i fcukin love it so thought i would share it ..

listen to it through headphones if you can loud


----------



## Uriel

that is a POWER breakfast mate..........you'll be sucking innocent birds out their dresses and willing knickers down at christmas parties JUST by doing an up and down pec dance............you saucy cnut lol


----------



## Uriel

The Millet tastes ok bro dont it - i was shocked at how nice it was


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> The Millet tastes ok bro dont it - i was shocked at how nice it was


its very nice mate yeah... was also surprised as raw it doesnt look that appetising to be fair lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

i have been full on today, been to gym twice and played badminton tonight, im fcuked now lol

Trained legs this morning, really battered them..

*Squats *

10 x 50 kg

10 x 70 kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 130kg

8 x 150kg

*Lunges holding Dumbells 30kg *

*
*

4 sets of 15

*
Leg extensions*

*
*

10 x 40kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 80kg

*Donkey calves (my mate on my back) 17 stone*

3 sets of 15 reps

*Ham curls*

3 sets of 15 @ 45 kg

legs were battered after session..

then went to pick my daughter up she is 16 having a rought time so treated her to a circuit at the gym, and a sunbed and a daddy cuddle on settee after ..

been to badminton tonight for a hour.. after 40 minute my fcukin back was pumping like a b4stard really really painful.. played through though just not very well..

going to have a rest day tomorrow and then off to notts on sunday for the finals. so looking forward to meeting a few of the folks off the other site , and off here if anyones going

just sat chilling out now, had some great new foods today so quite happy apart from the bloody back pumps they better not cause me any aggro ....


----------



## Rick89

Nice workout matey, hope your daughter is ok pal!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

heres a little trick for you to try on calfs ....

pause at the top 20 seconds then go all the way down as you would and hold again for 20 seconds then return to neutral .

try doing them in 3 sets of 10 , 1 rep is 20 sec hold at top and 20 sec hold at bottom .

these place the muscle under tension they are not used to and will force the buggars to grow


----------



## flinty90

Rick89 said:


> Nice workout matey, hope your daughter is ok pal!!


yeah she is ok mate, she is a fcukin great looking gal mate and she will be breaking hearts for a few years yet so i guess i have a lot of this crap to go through with her lol...

she was aching like a fcuker though after i had put her through it at gym lol... bless her she reallytried hard though !!!


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> heres a little trick for you to try on calfs ....
> 
> pause at the top 20 seconds then go all the way down as you would and hold again for 20 seconds then return to neutral .
> 
> try doing them in 3 sets of 10 , 1 rep is 20 sec hold at top and 20 sec hold at bottom .
> 
> these place the muscle under tension they are not used to and will force the buggars to grow


thanks mate so do i hold right at the bottom of movement or parralel mate ??


----------



## Rick89

flinty90 said:


> yeah she is ok mate, she is a fcukin great looking gal mate and she will be breaking hearts for a few years yet so i guess i have a lot of this crap to go through with her lol...
> 
> she was aching like a fcuker though after i had put her through it at gym lol... bless her she reallytried hard though !!!


Just dont let her near Ewen :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Rick89 said:


> Just dont let her near Ewen :whistling:


haha.. i could think of worse mate (I THINK) hehe !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate so do i hold right at the bottom of movement or parralel mate ??


right at rock bottom m8 .


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> haha.. i could think of worse mate (I THINK) hehe !!!


im saying fuk all


----------



## Rick89

flinty90 said:


> haha.. i could think of worse mate (I THINK) hehe !!!


Its funny actually mate me and my Mrs had this convo, my daughter is only 1, but by the time shes 16 half my friends wont be aloud within a mile of her haha


----------



## Mingster

Nice workout Flinty:thumbup1: Can you not do your legs on a badminton or hockey free day. There's a lass at my gym who squats - a rarity in itself - and I asked her yesterday how she was feeling after her last workout. She said she would be fine but for the fact that she had a spinning class (cycling) and a step class the same day. This has gotta eat into recovery time as will the badminton for yourself. Legs need lots of rest imo and we want to get the most benefit from the effort we put into them.

Hope your daughter's fortunes pick up soon mate. Doesn't seem two minutes since I did the 16 thing with mine. Doing the 18 thing now lol....not meaning to worry you or anything  .


----------



## paul81

ewen said:


> im saying fuk all


i literally laughed out loud then :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Nice workout Flinty:thumbup1: Can you not do your legs on a badminton or hockey free day. There's a lass at my gym who squats - a rarity in itself - and I asked her yesterday how she was feeling after her last workout. She said she would be fine but for the fact that she had a spinning class (cycling) and a step class the same day. This has gotta eat into recovery time as will the badminton for yourself. Legs need lots of rest imo and we want to get the most benefit from the effort we put into them.
> 
> Hope your daughter's fortunes pick up soon mate. Doesn't seem two minutes since I did the 16 thing with mine. Doing the 18 thing now lol....not meaning to worry you or anything  .


yes mate your right on the doing badminton on same day.. to be fair i should do legs monday and then i have a good 4 days to rest them. things are just falling wrong at the minute, the game is with my mate so its not really competetive and although it hurts it actually eases the pain a little the days after legs . it really loosens them off to a egree, not at the time but a day after lol...

My mate can only play badminton fridays at minute and i enjoy it so wont change that, i might have to look at changing legs day ... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> yes mate your right on the doing badminton on same day.. to be fair i should do legs monday and then i have a good 4 days to rest them. things are just falling wrong at the minute, the game is with my mate so its not really competetive and although it hurts it actually eases the pain a little the days after legs . it really loosens them off to a egree, not at the time but a day after lol...
> 
> My mate can only play badminton fridays at minute and i enjoy it so wont change that, i might have to look at changing legs day ... mmmmmmmm


Yes, I give the dog extra walks after leg day as it eases the doms no end:thumb:


----------



## paul81

anyway.. back to working out related stuff......

did the donkey raises with your mate saddling you, make you kinda feel like you were doing a scene in brokeback mountain??


----------



## flinty90

im concerned about these pumps guys, apart from tha advice about more water as im taking in well over 6 litres per day, and taurine what else can i do to stop the pumps causing me problems ???


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> im concerned about these pumps guys, apart from tha advice about more water as im taking in well over 6 litres per day, and taurine what else can i do to stop the pumps causing me problems ???


i have the same problem mate so i'm going to try taurine tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> im concerned about these pumps guys, apart from tha advice about more water as im taking in well over 6 litres per day, and taurine what else can i do to stop the pumps causing me problems ???


I don't get pumps as such, mate, so can't really offer any advice other than don't do oral courses lol. I did take dbol at one time every day for about 6 months at 30mg and didn't experience any sides. I know a couple of fella's however who take quite high doses of taurine to combat this. Maybe upping your dose might help.


----------



## flinty90

well i was laid awake most of noght, couldnt sleep again, feel really fcukin down this morning, aching all over and not in a good mood at all...

was going to go to gym to do arms but i dont know if i can be bothered to be fair..

Not a good start for Flinty today chaps. hope your all feeling better than me !!!


----------



## Breda

I'm not much better than you pal... Been ill off work all week, decided to get off my ass and go work today, wish i stayed in bed thb... Had a sh!ite nights sleep as well.

I say get some grub down you and see how you feel after that, You might perk up a feel the need for an arm battering x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I'm not much better than you pal... Been ill off work all week, decided to get off my ass and go work today, wish i stayed in bed thb... Had a sh!ite nights sleep as well.
> 
> I say get some grub down you and see how you feel after that, You might perk up a feel the need for an arm battering x


yes Breda your right, i am going to have a blowout tomorrow foodwise fcuk it. i have been good for 6 weeks, i reckon im due a cheat day it migh perk me up..


----------



## expletive

Have a rest day mate, listen to your body


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> I'm not much better than you pal... Been ill off work all week, decided to get off my ass and go work today, wish i stayed in bed thb... Had a sh!ite nights sleep as well.
> 
> I say get some grub down you and see how you feel after that, You might perk up a feel the need for an arm battering x


Thats some Birthday hangover Breda


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yes Breda your right, i am going to have a blowout tomorrow foodwise fcuk it. i have been good for 6 weeks, i reckon im due a cheat day it migh perk me up..


You deserve it mate, 6 weeks of good eating and progress deserves to be rewarded with a cheat day........... or 2



expletive said:


> Thats some Birthday hangover Breda


Oh mate dont get me started, i havent felt right since my birthday and i havent been to the gym either... Had a good night tho


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> yes Breda your right, i am going to have a blowout tomorrow foodwise fcuk it. i have been good for 6 weeks, i reckon im due a cheat day it migh perk me up..


All that calorie restriction has probably slowed your metabolism right down, mate. Have a re-feed and get some simple carbs down you to give it a kickstart. Stay away from the scales and pick up your diet where you left off after the weekend.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> All that calorie restriction has probably slowed your metabolism right down, mate. Have a re-feed and get some simple carbs down you to give it a kickstart. Stay away from the scales and pick up your diet where you left off after the weekend.


yeah mate will do that.

Might go do arms and stretch my legs out some more... then hibernate all weekend and eat like a bear!! lol


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Leave the lentils and berries till Monday and get some bagels, jaffa cakes and soreen malt loaf down you, a couple of takeaways and then some more sugary sh1t. Mmmmm lovely. Your metabolism will thank you, any water weight gained will be gone in a day or two, and the weight loss will kick in again as the body has been fooled out of famine mode by all the sugars. Wins all round :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Bagels and Jaffa cakes i know, But soreen malt loaf lol wtf is that :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

Breda said:


> Bagels and Jaffa cakes i know, But soreen malt loaf lol wtf is that :confused1:




Fruity Malt Loaf mate. De-lic-ious. My personal fave is toasting it. Yum  .


----------



## Breda

Mingster said:


> View attachment 65882
> 
> 
> Fruity Malt Loaf mate. De-lic-ious. My personal fave is toasting it. Yum  .


Jesus Christ how did i not know, i grew up on that stuff, Love it.... Lightly toasted with some butter and you're on to a winner


----------



## Guest

Hi flinty just read the first page and went straight here 70 pages is quite a read! What is your overall weightloss to date? And have you stuck to the low carb approach the whole way?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Hi flinty just read the first page and went straight here 70 pages is quite a read! What is your overall weightloss to date? And have you stuck to the low carb approach the whole way?


lazy fcuker , i demand you read it all the way through lol...

do you mean total weight loss since starting this journal 6 weeks ago ??

or total weight loss in last 20 months ???


----------



## flinty90

well guys that was an abortion.. got to gym signed in, sat on a bench for 5 minutes, got my stuff and signed out.. didnt even pick a weight up. anyone else ever done that ???

things must be worse than i thought.... but i couldnt muster up any motivation to do anything.. so come home im going to have a shower and fcuk it for rest of day, im doing fcuk all !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> lazy fcuker , i demand you read it all the way through lol...
> 
> do you mean total weight loss since starting this journal 6 weeks ago ??
> 
> or total weight loss in last 20 months ???


Lol i mean from start to now like last 20months mate

Theres only so much you can read on an iphone!

Anyway you cant call me lazy when you just went to the gym for a 5 min sit down 

Ive never done it tbh but i have walked in, looked around not been up for it so just sit on a bike for 10 mins slow as possable then left!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well guys that was an abortion.. got to gym signed in, sat on a bench for 5 minutes, got my stuff and signed out.. didnt even pick a weight up. anyone else ever done that ???
> 
> things must be worse than i thought.... but i couldnt muster up any motivation to do anything.. so come home im going to have a shower and fcuk it for rest of day, im doing fcuk all !!!


Don't worry about it mate, I've had the odd day like that.

A Few days later you'll just feel ready to get cracking! A rest may do you good.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> well guys that was an abortion.. got to gym signed in, sat on a bench for 5 minutes, got my stuff and signed out.. didnt even pick a weight up. anyone else ever done that ???
> 
> things must be worse than i thought.... but i couldnt muster up any motivation to do anything.. so come home im going to have a shower and fcuk it for rest of day, im doing fcuk all !!!


Done it myself mate, When your head aint in it it just aint in it.... Sure you could go thru the motions but whats the point... Missin one session wont hurt bud

Put your feet up and pig out bro


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> well guys that was an abortion.. got to gym signed in, sat on a bench for 5 minutes, got my stuff and signed out.. didnt even pick a weight up. anyone else ever done that ???
> 
> things must be worse than i thought.... but i couldnt muster up any motivation to do anything.. so come home im going to have a shower and fcuk it for rest of day, im doing fcuk all !!!


dont sweat it mate....youre not exactly always a lazy cnut are you.......

and yes...we all have days like that....get there...look around....cant be @RSED.


----------



## Fatstuff

get ur ass in the gym u lazy fat fvcker


----------



## Fatstuff

seriously though, everyone has these off days mate, just makes u human


----------



## Breda

he's not human he's a cnut


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Lol i mean from start to now like last 20months mate
> 
> Theres only so much you can read on an iphone!
> 
> Anyway you cant call me lazy when you just went to the gym for a 5 min sit down
> 
> Ive never done it tbh but i have walked in, looked around not been up for it so just sit on a bike for 10 mins slow as possable then left!


only joking mate...

Yes in 20 months mate i have lost just over 5 stone mate...

Pretty much gone with the lowish carbs approach.. but last 6 months i have done really low carbs moderate fats and high protein..

Things at the minute are just quite slow now mate.. and its hard when you have ben in a postiion of constant dieting for 20 months or so.. even though i have done well i do sometimes think ah fcuk this ...

thats the problem when you have got yourself in a mess you have to pay the price.. this is the price im paying now ...

I was just over 22 stone 2 years ago.. now im about 17 stone ...

done really well. but things are slower now than they were..

IE i have lost 5 pounds in the last 4 weeks. so its still coming off just not in the 3 and 4 pounds a week that it used to come off..

however my gear usage in last 5 weeks may be masking scale weight , but i have lost nearly 4 inches off my waist in last 6 weeks ...


----------



## Guest

Well theres no denying your getting leaner then mate, you are doing amazing i think although its counter productie a weekend off the diet and training might just give you that little boost. Lift the spirits so to speak.

Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## Breda

Counter intuiative maybe Willsy but not counter productive


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Counter intuiative maybe Willsy but not counter productive


Ill have to remember that as i always feel bad after i cheat and say to myself how counter productive i am, although my dieting would be nowhere near as strict as flintys id imagine hence im not progressing half as well! Im getting nowhere fast


----------



## flinty90

Willsy im the same mate hence my lack of cheat days.. but like you have said I NEED to listen to my body ... i also feel i need to treat it to a bit of rubbish even though it will no doubt play on my mind as eating crap when your still fat seems to be totally against the grain , and its also a big head fcuk as you know your taking a step backwards(in your mind) but in progress terms maybe its for the best now and again.. i will do it for one day and then strict again for 6 weeks !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Counter intuiative maybe Willsy but not counter productive


swallowed a dictionary breda


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> I was just over 22 stone 2 years ago.. now im about 17 stone ...
> 
> done really well. but things are slower now than they were..
> 
> IE i have lost 5 pounds in the last 4 weeks. so its still coming off just not in the 3 and 4 pounds a week that it used to come off..
> 
> however my gear usage in last 5 weeks may be masking scale weight , but i have lost nearly 4 inches off my waist in last 6 weeks ...


Hey budy, no need to be down at all here, have a quick look at the facts.

20 stone = 280 pounds - if you loose 3 pounds a week it's about 10% ish

17 stone = 238 pounds - if you loose 2 pounds a week it's still pretty much 10%.

You may not have considered that you are still loosing at the same rate just less to loose from, so keep your chin up mate and keep going. You know it'l all be worth it in the end.


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Hey budy, no need to be down at all here, have a quick look at the facts.
> 
> 20 stone = 280 pounds - if you loose 3 pounds a week it's about 10% ish
> 
> 17 stone = 238 pounds - if you loose 2 pounds a week it's still pretty much 10%.
> 
> You may not have considered that you are still loosing at the same rate just less to loose from, so keep your chin up mate and keep going. You know it'l all be worth it in the end.


you know what mate i never thought of it like that..

Thanks pal repped !!!


----------



## Cam93

doing well buddy 

wish i'd gain 10% of my weight everyweek! loosing that much per weeks great going.


----------



## expletive

kites1664 said:


> Hey budy, no need to be down at all here, have a quick look at the facts.
> 
> 20 stone = 280 pounds - if you loose 3 pounds a week it's about 10% ish
> 
> 17 stone = 238 pounds - if you loose 2 pounds a week it's still pretty much 10%.
> 
> You may not have considered that you are still loosing at the same rate just less to loose from, so keep your chin up mate and keep going. You know it'l all be worth it in the end.


Hate to burst your bubble but 2 pounds off 238 lbs is about 1% not 10% if my maths is correct.

Still 1% per week is still good


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but 2 pounds off 238 lbs is about 1% not 10% if my maths is correct.
> 
> Still 1% per week is still good


yes your right mate ...


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> yes your right mate ...


[email protected]@k me my maths is getting better LOL


----------



## Breda

willsy said:


> Ill have to remember that as i always feel bad after i cheat and say to myself how counter productive i am, although my dieting would be nowhere near as strict as flintys id imagine hence im not progressing half as well! Im getting nowhere fast


But thats why its a cheat mate you wouldnt do it if it was couter productive would you Just goes against what you think is right

Keep at it mate you'll reach your goals eventually :thumbup1:



Fatstuff said:


> swallowed a dictionary breda


What you trying to say mate..... A man like me isn't allowed to know big words lol


----------



## need2bodybuild

Doing well Flinty. I saw the vid you put up of Zach Kahns' road to recovery and you've got me hooked on them lol!

I'm up to video number 60 now, he's very inspiring and motivational!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Greenspin

kites1664 said:


> Hey budy, no need to be down at all here, have a quick look at the facts.
> 
> 20 stone = 280 pounds - if you loose 3 pounds a week it's about 10% ish
> 
> 17 stone = 238 pounds - if you loose 2 pounds a week it's still pretty much 10%.
> 
> You may not have considered that you are still loosing at the same rate just less to loose from, so keep your chin up mate and keep going. You know it'l all be worth it in the end.


(Comment above 'Liked' by Greenspin)



expletive said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but 2 pounds off 238 lbs is about 1% not 10% if my maths is correct.
> 
> Still 1% per week is still good


(Comment error highlighted)

I would take my like away from you kite, but I didn't bother to do the math, so I will let you keep it


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> (Comment above 'Liked' by Greenspin)
> 
> (Comment error highlighted)
> 
> I would take my like away from you kite, but I didn't bother to do the math, so I will let you keep it


To be fair to kite the point he was making was the same sort of % has been achieved throughout so its still highlighted his point that efforts havent dropped nor has results..

i forgive him for the maths , but applaud him for the theory !!!


----------



## flinty90

need2bodybuild said:


> Doing well Flinty. I saw the vid you put up of Zach Kahns' road to recovery and you've got me hooked on them lol!
> 
> I'm up to video number 60 now, he's very inspiring and motivational!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


thanks mate. it makes me feel better knowing people are still behind me spurring me on, the reason i started this journal in the first place.. i have come a long way, and i really cant wait to be throwing pics on up on here in another 3 months time even better than i am now..

I have been in this for the long haul from 20 months ago. i have had ups and downs along the way and this minute (TODAY) just a little down, i will be up again without fail , and with the support of my friends on here, im sure i will be buzzing along again in a few days !!!

And yes Zack Khan when you get past the first intitail shock of how he talks and how he comes across, you can clearly see he is just a great character and doesnt speak any bullsh1t its all down to earth everyday person talk... and he doesnt take himself seriously , only when he is ripping the fcuk out of the weights..

still works everyday just like most of us.. actually works in the same scenario as my missus she actiually emailed him the other day (internal mail) hoping she hears back from him i would love to go meet him for a session at his gym !!!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Keep ya head up and smash it mate, like you said everyone's supporting you and you've done amazingly so far!! 

A session at Zack's gym would be unreal, he's an animal! I'd look like a garden rake next to him:lol:

The tunes in that gym are awesome aswell imo, i wish my gym played that sort of music, real good to train to i reckon.


----------



## kites1664

kites1664 said:


> Hey budy, no need to be down at all here, have a quick look at the facts.
> 
> 20 stone = 280 pounds - if you loose 3 pounds a week it's about 10% ish
> 
> 17 stone = 238 pounds - if you loose 2 pounds a week it's still pretty much 10%.
> 
> You may not have considered that you are still loosing at the same rate just less to loose from, so keep your chin up mate and keep going. You know it'l all be worth it in the end.


Yep my maths was totally out there, it must have been a trypin errot or something. Thanks to those that spotted it quickly , you gain posints for that. The theory was right, I think. Anyway, you are doing well mate, keep at it


----------



## expletive

kites1664 said:


> Yep my maths was totally out there, it must have been a trypin errot or something. Thanks to those that spotted it quickly , you gain posints for that. The theory was right, I think. Anyway, you are doing well mate, keep at it


Agreed 1% a week is a good loss, in 100 weeks youll weigh [email protected]@k all :lol:


----------



## kites1664

expletive said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but 2 pounds off 238 lbs is about 1% not 10% if my maths is correct.
> 
> Still 1% per week is still good


You've just done him out of 9% of imaginary gains, and lets face it they are the best ones.

Well spotted by the way, I originally calculated it exactly but then cleverly tried to round it up in my head and F****d it right up. Rep for spotting ot quickly though.


----------



## Uriel

chin up flinty - or i will use your scrotum as a speed bag for a boxing class with 35 teeangers lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> chin up flinty - or i will use your scrotum as a speed bag for a boxing class with 35 teeangers lol


mate im 5 weeks in my scrotums about as tight as fcukin orange peel to an orange lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> mate im 5 weeks in my scrotums about as tight as fcukin orange peel to an orange lol !!!


I past 3 years on and my balls anf bean bag are sweet still lol.i'd guess my splooge is a bit useless but you never know lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I past 3 years on and my balls anf bean bag are sweet still lol.i'd guess my splooge is a bit useless but you never know lol


haha.. my missus reckons since i started on this var my spunk is soo fcukin bitter its unreal lol... i always had such sweet spunk.. dam steroids !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> haha.. my missus reckons since i started on this var my spunk is soo fcukin bitter its unreal lol... i always had such sweet spunk.. dam steroids !!!


nice, been so long since anyone sampled mine - it could taste like fuking tizer for all i know lol


----------



## expletive

My nuts have started shrinkage, they dont work anyway so thats fine


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> nice, been so long since anyone sampled mine - it could taste like fuking tizer for all i know lol


lol "IRON BRU made in Uriels ball bag from tren"


----------



## Uriel

anyway - i'll never know what the lovely sofie looks like - i sent 2 other guys to Rotterdam today and for my chivelry - i got to talk to a bunch of cnuts who have degrees in writing gibberin emails that take for ever to unravel, between Mumbai and Dubai - leaving me with a fuking impossible job to try to achieve by 10 am tuesday in Luton...........oh well.

This wine is helping lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol "IRON BRU made in Uriels ball bag from tren"


thata boy - you feeling better?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> anyway - i'll never know what the lovely sofie looks like - i sent 2 other guys to Rotterdam today and for my chivelry - i got to talk to a bunch of cnuts who have degrees in writing gibberin emails that take for ever to unravel, between Mumbai and Dubai - leaving me with a fuking impossible job to try to achieve by 10 am tuesday in Luton...........oh well.
> 
> This wine is helping lol


fcuk sake mate you on the alchahol again lol.. Normally you talk to a fit sounding bird mate you can add a couple of stone on them, they also normally look like bulldog chewing a wasp lol...

Im feeling a bit better mate yeah, its good to be on here when your feeling down . lots og food people keep lifting your spirits...

looking forward to tomorrow for a bit of a food blow out lol...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake mate you on the alchahol again lol.. Normally you talk to a fit sounding bird mate you can add a couple of stone on them, they also normally look like bulldog chewing a wasp lol...
> 
> Im feeling a bit better mate yeah, its good to be on here when your feeling down . lots og food people keep lifting your spirits...
> 
> looking forward to tomorrow for a bit of a food blow out lol...


I'm only having a glass or 2 bro lol......I'm on call 24 hours a day when on duty now

Yeah,theres a decent little network on here you can count on now eh? Keep each other chirpy..........we're not cocks and we all know the score.

My friends arent allowed to be down bro, not on my watch..

have a nice bit of food and really enjpy it and dont you dare feel any guilt - its needed, every morsel

you can gice the misses a bitter "experience" after pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I'm only having a glass or 2 bro lol......I'm on call 24 hours a day when on duty now
> 
> Yeah,theres a decent little network on here you can count on now eh? Keep each other chirpy..........we're not cocks and we all know the score.
> 
> My friends arent allowed to be down bro, not on my watch..
> 
> have a nice bit of food and really enjpy it and dont you dare feel any guilt - its needed, every morsel
> 
> cheers bro.... wheres your leg avi pic gone mate ??? that was looking fcukin awesome !!!
> 
> you can gice the misses a bitter "experience" after pmsl


----------



## Uriel

the house has those really sh1t energy saving lights and the phone camera didn't pick up tha vascularity last night sio i took the pic off.,.....plus I'm sure if it was lightened - youd have seen at least a ball and maybe half my chopper lol

I will try get a better lit leg shot showing definition and veins


----------



## Uriel

i will stick the pic in my "bits of me" folder on my profile page though


----------



## flinty90

right im off to watch some film or something..

cheers guys for the perk me ups today, seem to have brought me out of it very quickly so appreciate it.. now going into tomorrow and the next 6 weeks with a plan ..

have a good night guys X


----------



## Greenspin

Flinty mate, I know it's probably somewhere in here, but what are you taking if you don't mind me asking, Im genuinely curious. And what film you going to watch?


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Flinty mate, I know it's probably somewhere in here, but what are you taking if you don't mind me asking, Im genuinely curious. And what film you going to watch?


hi mate im taking anavar ...

the film i watched was called "Unthinkable" quite a good film if folks have never seen it !!!


----------



## flinty90

well its 3 am and i cant fcukin sleep yet again... starting to really p1ss me off now !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flintini, how u finding the anavar, u running it at 100mg?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> flintini, how u finding the anavar, u running it at 100mg?


150mg mate i like it a lot... seems perfect if running in defecit mate for keeping strength up and making good hard muscle, just finding it hard to sleep mate ...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> 150mg mate i like it a lot... seems perfect if running in defecit mate for keeping strength up and making good hard muscle, just finding it hard to sleep mate ...


150mg, nice, getting any appetite supression from it? you splitting the dosage aswell?


----------



## teflondon

How is the var flinty? I am tempted to take some and turn to the darkside haha. Will u put on muscle with it on a lean bulk?


----------



## Milky

Mate have you tried melatonin ?

It really is good stuff.


----------



## teflondon

Milky said:


> Mate have you tried melatonin ?
> 
> It really is good stuff.


I am wanting to try this as I get pi55 poor sleep. Is it an over the counter thing or see ur local 'man'


----------



## Milky

teflondon said:


> I am wanting to try this as I get pi55 poor sleep. Is it an over the counter thing or see ur local 'man'


#

www.biovea.com

where l got mine..


----------



## Greenspin

teflondon said:


> I am wanting to try this as I get pi55 poor sleep. Is it an over the counter thing or see ur local 'man'


It's easy to get online. Don't think it's OTC here. But it's cheap as chips (when chips where cheap) and so unless a source is going to give it to you, it's probably just as easy and reliable to get online.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Mate have you tried melatonin ?
> 
> It really is good stuff.


how much did you take a night milky?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> how much did you take a night milky?


3 x 3 mg caps mate and it works a treat for me.


----------



## Beats

Going to download Unthinkable mate

Looking for another 2 for tonight action/war preferably any suggestions lads?


----------



## Milky

Dizzee! said:


> Going to download Unthinkable mate
> 
> Looking for another 2 for tonight action/war preferably any suggestions lads?


Mate Unthinkable is a top film...

Also From Paris with love..


----------



## Beats

Milky said:


> Mate Unthinkable is a top film...
> 
> Also From Paris with love..


Seen from paris it was good like!! Theres not many ive not seen so its hard to find new ones just fancy a couple of shooting films tonight


----------



## Guest

You seen the film hannah? I quite liked it


----------



## expletive

Loved Hannah, not everyones taste though


----------



## Beats

Dont fancy Hannah to be honest


----------



## xkrdan

from paris with love is brilliant!

i love the fight scene travolta has with the small asian gang


----------



## flinty90

hi guys, sorry not answered all day i have been to the UKBFF finals in nottingham ..

I feel so small its unreal, there are some fcukin beasts out there, i dont mean just big folks i mean fcukin monsters, made me just think how far down the food chain i really am in this environment..

even my mate who iwent with who as 20 " guns looked very small in comparison ..

you get the beasts walking around , and then all of a sudden it goes dark and you realise Zack Khan has just entered the building.. OMG biggest thing i have seen up close on 2 legs, the bloke is enourmous ..

Anyway as i was meant to have a cheat day all i have had all day was my normal breakfast. 1 mars bar and a packet of crisps lol.. thats from this morning up till now... p1ss poor food .

Anyway i have just eaten a full pizzza. and bought some ice cream so thats going down aswell...

Fatstuff yes im taking 150 mg per day, its suppressing appetite a bit as i have gone all day without food lol.. im spliting it 50/50/50 mate ....

and yeas im feeling good on it Teflondon well worth a blast mate ...

Right im going to eat ice cream and catch up on some journals lol !!!!


----------



## Milky

MAte a girl from our gym competed there today and if l had known l would have gone... gutted.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> MAte a girl from our gym competed there today and if l had known l would have gone... gutted.


the fitness girls and bikini girls were awesome mate, my eyes were popping out my head lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> the fitness girls and bikini girls were awesome mate, my eyes were popping out my head lol !!!


She was toned l think... Heather she is called...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> She was toned l think... Heather she is called...


dont know there names but wow lol they looked great !!!


----------



## Guest

Enjoy the ice cream! Just had some apple strudle with custard here 

Glad you had a good day out mate!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Enjoy the ice cream! Just had some apple strudle with custard here
> 
> Glad you had a good day out mate!


thanks mate i did enjoy it, but its also made me depressed seeing the size of other folks and realising im a fcukin lightweight in comparison lol..

almost made me pack up and quit thinking how lowly a trainer i must seem !!!

but fcuk it im going to get massive if it kills me. i decided thats what i want to be !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate i did enjoy it, but its also made me depressed seeing the size of other folks and realising im a fcukin lightweight in comparison lol..
> 
> almost made me pack up and quit thinking how lowly a trainer i must seem !!!
> 
> but fcuk it im going to get massive if it kills me. i decided thats what i want to be !!!


Don't worry mate, you'll feel MASSIVE when you see me 

That's it with those days out, 10% inspirational 90% depression !


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate i did enjoy it, but its also made me depressed seeing the size of other folks and realising im a fcukin lightweight in comparison lol..
> 
> almost made me pack up and quit thinking how lowly a trainer i must seem !!!
> 
> but fcuk it im going to get massive if it kills me. i decided thats what i want to be !!!


Yeah they are a sickener mate arent they...


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Don't worry mate, you'll feel MASSIVE when you see me
> 
> That's it with those days out, 10% inspirational 90% depression !


it definitely put into perspective how hard you would have to work to be up at the top of the game ...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah they are a sickener mate arent they...


horrible really, as much as i respected the fact that they were all big lol.. i looked at myself and instantly felt is this for me !! but then i thought yeah its what i want to be so lets make it happen ..


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> horrible really, as much as i respected the fact that they were all big lol.. i looked at myself and instantly felt is this for me !! but then i thought yeah its what i want to be so lets make it happen ..


Somebody on here once posted they were going for the " freak " factor and l thought HELL YEAH perfect words ofr what l am after..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Somebody on here once posted they were going for the " freak " factor and l thought HELL YEAH perfect words ofr what l am after..


to be fair mate your size ouwldnt have looked out of place .. mine however i felt did really badly out of place !!!! yet in our gym people look at me and think im a big lad lol... how little must they know !!!


----------



## flinty90

half 2 in morning and im wide awake again.... what the fcuk is happening to me !!!


----------



## Uriel

you will change in so many ways mate as you grow and your condition improves............i certainly dont put myself on any pedestals but peopel i used to view as ENOURMOUS up close slowly begin to appear more normal lol as you grow.

I suspended my diet and added clean food (protein really) to arrest weight loss - I have settled at 16 stone 8 but my muscles have refilled totally...

I went into a filling station with a cafe on way home from work last night in a t shirt and everyone stopped eating and stared at me..........i forget i'm any size a lot...............i thought "what the fuk are they all gopping at"

I went for a p1ss and caught my reflection.........looked alright with veins popping all over lol............

I'm going to try like fuk to hit 18 and a half stone THIS YEAR


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> you will change in so many ways mate as you grow and your condition improves............i certainly dont put myself on any pedestals but peopel i used to view as ENOURMOUS up close slowly begin to appear more normal lol as you grow.
> 
> I suspended my diet and added clean food (protein really) to arrest weight loss - I have settled at 16 stone 8 but my muscles have refilled totally...
> 
> I went into a filling station with a cafe on way home from work last night in a t shirt and everyone stopped eating and stared at me..........i forget i'm any size a lot...............i thought "what the fuk are they all gopping at"
> 
> I went for a p1ss and caught my reflection.........looked alright with veins popping all over lol............
> 
> I'm going to try like fuk to hit 18 and a half stone THIS YEAR


18 stone m,ate at same condition your in now , you would look fcukin beastly pal...lol..

I am unsure wether to stop this cycle after this week totally that would make 6 weeks, or taper down (waste of money imo) i just cant handle the insomnia these are giving me as i think its counterproductive not actually getting my rest in !!!

what do you guys think ...


----------



## Uriel

bin it - rest up and hit injectables next blast


----------



## Greenspin

Uriel said:


> bin it - rest up and hit injectables next blast


Do orals effect sleep more? Or is it the bulking ingredients in them?


----------



## Mingster

I am a poor sleeper too, mate, even without aas. The more you think about insomnia the more it affects you. As others have suggested, I take melatonin now every night and my sleeping is much, much better. It is a natural substance with no dodgy ingredients so should be suitable for you. I get mine from here http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/index.php. I get the Swanson 3mg tablets and take 1 or two a night 30/40 minutes before sleep.


----------



## Guest

Greenspin said:


> Do orals effect sleep more? Or is it the bulking ingredients in them?


Think it might jast be var mate although tren really fvcks my sleep up


----------



## flinty90

Var is renowned for causing insomnia and sleep problems, its been coming on slowly for last couple of weeks but now its just every night ,i sleep for 1 hour or so then wide awake until 5 am then fall asleep ut then it get up time !!


----------



## Greenspin

Mingster said:


> I am a poor sleeper too, mate, even without aas. The more you think about insomnia the more it affects you. As others have suggested, I take melatonin now every night and my sleeping is much, much better. It is a natural substance with no dodgy ingredients so should be suitable for you. I get mine from here http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/index.php. I get the Swanson 3mg tablets and take 1 or two a night 30/40 minutes before sleep.


My sleep in balls to, and so I bought some melatonin, and just for a bit of contrast, it fuked up my sleep pattern even more. Probably due to my age and the fact my own melatonin production is still nearer its highest natural levels than not.

Michel Colgan says by the age of 30, it will decline to 40pg/ml. And by age 50 has dropped to less than half of that of youthful levels. So if you are on your way through the time line its perhaps a good idea to start taking it into consideration anyway.


----------



## Fatstuff

melatonin has been my saviour if im honest, working shifts and previously drinking every night messed my sleep up bad, 10mg melatonin most nights now and im a happy bunny


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> My sleep in balls to, and so I bought some melatonin, and just for a bit of contrast, it fuked up my sleep pattern even more. Probably due to my age and the fact my own melatonin production is still nearer its highest natural levels than not.
> 
> Michel Colgan says by the age of 30, it will decline to 40pg/ml. And by age 50 has dropped to less than half of that of youthful levels. So if you are on your way through the time line its perhaps a good idea to start taking it into consideration anyway.


im only 36 so just put it down to the var.. i will continue for next 4 days to finish my tablets, then get some hcg in me and then move calories up to maintanance levels for next 8 weeks then after christmas BOOOOOOM time for gunnage to be built !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

what u planning for ur next cycle flinty?


----------



## flinty90

Right im off to gym to blast some chestage .. will catch you later , have a good day guys and get some work in that gym done !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Right im off to gym to blast some chestage .. will catch you later , have a good day guys and get some work in that gym done !!!


i'm hitting gym soon too....................le chest also......................PB day???

I'm going to try .......2 x halo ging in now lol (on cruise too.....oooo misses)


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i'm hitting gym soon too....................le chest also......................PB day???
> 
> I'm going to try .......2 x halo ging in now lol (on cruise too.....oooo misses)


hardcore


----------



## Uriel

aint nutn but a peanut......................lol


----------



## Fatstuff

whats with the nut references today


----------



## Uriel

Guys gotta have a theme of the day, most days......almond every day lol

Pecan too if you like


----------



## Fatstuff

never fkn right


----------



## Uriel

well i'm back from the gym and it was Brazilliant lol

never got the PB press but i was repping out 150 kg rather nicely

little chicken and some total peptide now


----------



## flinty90

I had a great session at the gym , managed a couple of 140kg flat presses , woohooo.. i was feeling strong after my pizza and ice cream blitz last night, might have been better if i had slept well..

Had a big bowl or muesli this morning , packed with almonds, hazelnuts and all that jazz..

workout went like this

*
Flat bench*

*
*

15 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

8 x 100kg

6 x 110kg

4 x 120kg

2 x 140kg (OHHHHHYEAHHHHH )

*Cable crossover superset into incline push ups*

15 x 30

15 x 40 + 10 pushups

15 x 50 + 10 pushups

15 x 60 + 8 pushups (was on my knees after this set lol)

*Incline press supersetted with standing plate flies*

15 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 80kg + 10 flys

6 x 90kg + 10 flys

4 x 100kg + 10 flys

2 x 110kg + 10 flys

*finished with 10 weighted press ups i managed 8 *

awesome workout felt really good and powerful, im going to miss this anavar i feel for next 8 weeks strength wise, so numbers may come down slightly..

Will go back to gym about 5 pm to do 50 minutes cardio

BOOOOOM


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> I had a great session at the gym , managed a couple of 140kg flat presses , woohooo.. i was feeling strong after my pizza and ice cream blitz last night, might have been better if i had slept well..
> 
> Had a big bowl or muesli this morning , packed with almonds, hazelnuts and all that jazz..
> 
> workout went like this
> 
> *
> Flat bench*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 15 x 50kg
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 6 x 110kg
> 
> 4 x 120kg
> 
> 2 x 140kg (OHHHHHYEAHHHHH )
> 
> *Cable crossover superset into incline push ups*
> 
> 15 x 30
> 
> 15 x 40 + 10 pushups
> 
> 15 x 50 + 10 pushups
> 
> 15 x 60 + 8 pushups (was on my knees after this set lol)
> 
> *Incline press supersetted with standing plate flies*
> 
> 15 x 50kg
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 10 x 70kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg + 10 flys
> 
> 6 x 90kg + 10 flys
> 
> 4 x 100kg + 10 flys
> 
> 2 x 110kg + 10 flys
> 
> *finished with 10 weighted press ups i managed 8 *
> 
> awesome workout felt really good and powerful, im going to miss this anavar i feel for next 8 weeks strength wise, so numbers may come down slightly..
> 
> Will go back to gym about 5 pm to do 50 minutes cardio
> 
> BOOOOOM


I'll like this when I get home 

Looks like a good session buddy!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I'll like this when I get home
> 
> Looks like a good session buddy!


it was a cracking session mate. looking forward to our session on friday still..

Righ cardio time for me boys lol DOH !!!! see you in a hour or so !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> it was a cracking session mate. looking forward to our session on friday still..
> 
> Righ cardio time for me boys lol DOH !!!! see you in a hour or so !!!!


Me too mate!


----------



## flinty90

WOAH thats cardio done. changed things today did 30 minutes on the stationary bike on a cross country setting which was nice. also did 15 minutes on treadmill after . another 500 calories down. at this rate i will have burnt off my pizza and ice cream from last night by about thursday lol.. ah well it all helps.

Just had chicken with cabbage and qinoa (first time) i quite enjoyed it , spiced it up with some curry powder and a little chilli and threw a few raisins in with it for some little hits of sweetness..

will have it again deffo, different to pasta or jacket spud, also has a bit more protein in it...

Well just settling down now , dreading going to bed and not sleeping again to be honest !!!


----------



## paul81

is Nidge joining us friday?


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> is Nidge joining us friday?


not heard anything from him mate, not sure if he is training or still partially injured ... i will pm him


----------



## flinty90

not good start to this morning sat on settee, watching my favourite film with the kids "Mary Poppins" lol.. farted and followed through pmsl.. had to rush to toilet and have a shower .. got some right bad poos now...

Anyway i slept fcukin solid last night which was good so feeling better today apart from the poops lol..

going to train back tonight, just nipping out to fetch a weighlifting belt. try and ease the pressure off my back whilst doing shoulder press tomorrow...


----------



## andy

i now have a lovely vision of you covered in sh1t frantically wiping your ****......

thanks mate..... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> not good start to this morning sat on settee, watching my favourite film with the kids "Mary Poppins" lol.. farted and followed through pmsl.. had to rush to toilet and have a shower .. got some right bad poos now...
> 
> Anyway i slept fcukin solid last night which was good so feeling better today apart from the poops lol..
> 
> going to train back tonight, just nipping out to fetch a weighlifting belt. try and ease the pressure off my back whilst doing shoulder press tomorrow...


"a spoon full of sugar gives flinty the sh1ts, gives flinty the sh1ts" and so on 

Have a good session my old !


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> not good start to this morning sat on settee, watching my favourite film with the kids "Mary Poppins" lol.. farted and followed through pmsl.. had to rush to toilet and have a shower .. got some right bad poos now...
> 
> Anyway i slept fcukin solid last night which was good so feeling better today apart from the poops lol..
> 
> going to train back tonight, just nipping out to fetch a weighlifting belt. try and ease the pressure off my back whilst doing shoulder press tomorrow...


Nothin beats a good old game of danger fart, I played that when I was Ill the other week, incidentally I lost......... about 4 times. Lol


----------



## Milky

To much information mate TBH..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> To much information mate TBH..


dont be like that mate just keeping you all in touch with my daily goings on pmsl !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> dont be like that mate just keeping you all in touch with my daily goings on pmsl !!!


that would have been better if you'd said ''daily in's and out's'' :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> that would have been better if you'd said ''daily in's and out's'' :lol: :lol:


trained back tonight mate felt really strong woop woop.. looking forward to friday. you boys better be ready X


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> trained back tonight mate felt really strong woop woop.. looking forward to friday. you boys better be ready X


Sounds like you guys are gonna have a blast!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> trained back tonight mate felt really strong woop woop.. looking forward to friday. you boys better be ready X


yeah i'm all good to go, looking forward to it!


----------



## Breda

Hold on a minute... How many of you boys are liking up.

Its all down to me and Expletive isn't it


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> Hold on a minute... How many of you boys are liking up.
> 
> Its all down to me and Expletive isn't it


Talking of which do you fancy another shoulder Sesh tomorrow?


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Hold on a minute... How many of you boys are liking up.
> 
> Its all down to me and Expletive isn't it


yeah i was jelly of you two linkin up and training.

there are 3 of us having a blast, unless nidge also joins us !!!! cant wait


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> not good start to this morning sat on settee, watching my favourite film with the kids "Mary Poppins" lol.. farted and followed through pmsl.. had to rush to toilet and have a shower .. got some right bad poos now...
> 
> Anyway i slept fcukin solid last night which was good so feeling better today apart from the poops lol..
> 
> going to train back tonight, just nipping out to fetch a weighlifting belt. try and ease the pressure off my back whilst doing shoulder press tomorrow...


Haha you gambled and you lost mate

Sharting is a dodgy buiseness mate good job you were at home lol


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Haha you gambled and you lost mate
> 
> Sharting is a dodgy buiseness mate good job you were at home lol


wasnt so much a gamble mate it was totally unexpected lol.. i didnt know i had a problem until it happened pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> not good start to this morning sat on settee, watching my favourite film with the kids "Mary Poppins" lol.. farted and followed through pmsl.. had to rush to toilet and have a shower .. got some right bad poos now...
> 
> Anyway i slept fcukin solid last night which was good so feeling better today apart from the poops lol..
> 
> going to train back tonight, just nipping out to fetch a weighlifting belt. try and ease the pressure off my back whilst doing shoulder press tomorrow...


you dirty cnut lol

i have to say - i have had sh1t/gas seperator failures - and strained a handful of clinker juice through my bollock hammocks in the past...................i think in your case - the misses should go gentler on the strap on pmsl


----------



## Breda

expletive:2573191 said:


> Talking of which do you fancy another shoulder Sesh tomorrow?


No can do mate I'm un uncle duties until sunday so my training is limited at the minute, plus I'm still quite weak at the minute from my bout of man flu


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2573202 said:


> yeah i was jelly of you two linkin up and training.
> 
> there are 3 of us having a blast, unless nidge also joins us !!!! cant wait


Sounds like a UK-m take over of what ever gym your going to

Hope you lot have a good time.... Leave your egos at the door, I don't want you lot bickering like school girls about who's got bigger traps


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> yeah i'm all good to go, looking forward to it!


Me too gentlemen!

I'll do the honourable duty of supplying some post workout protein.... No its not a Kebab flinty


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> No can do mate I'm un uncle duties until sunday so my training is limited at the minute, plus I'm still quite weak at the minute from my bout of man flu


No probs mate, im outta MK at the end of this week.

If Im back over this way Ill give you a shout, it was good meeting a fellow UK-M brother though!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Me too gentlemen!
> 
> I'll do the honourable duty of supplying some post workout protein.... No its not a Kebab flinty


keep the fcuker then lol... i will make you pay for that comment you do realise that dont ya haha !!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Sounds like a UK-m take over of what ever gym your going to
> 
> Hope you lot have a good time.... *Leave your egos at the door,* I don't want you lot bickering like school girls about who's got bigger traps


no egos matey, just going to have a good session and hopefully give each other a few pointers on different thigs , its what its all about, i dont care if someone lifts 2 pound or 250 kg its just nice to train with others from here and put some faces to names....


----------



## Breda

expletive:2573336 said:


> No probs mate, im outta MK at the end of this week.
> 
> If Im back over this way Ill give you a shout, it was good meeting a fellow UK-M brother though!


Mate you can give me a shout any time even if you're not in MK you've got my number


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> keep the fcuker then lol... i will make you pay for that comment you do realise that dont ya haha !!!


Yes, yes I do :crying:


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2573362 said:


> no egos matey, just going to have a good session and hopefully give each other a few pointers on different thigs , its what its all about, i dont care if someone lifts 2 pound or 250 kg its just nice to train with others from here and put some faces to names....


I know mate that what its about

I'm jel you're meeting up with 2 possibly 3 members tho


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I know mate that what its about
> 
> I'm jel you're meeting up with 2 possibly 3 members tho


Defo 3, maybe 4!


----------



## Breda

R0B:2573396 said:


> Defo 3, maybe 4!


Cnuts


----------



## flinty90

shoulders today . slept well again last night. its as if something i had on my mind has dissapeared and im not laid there all night thinking about it. wish i knew what it was, probably means im forgetting something too lol...


----------



## Uriel

i dont want a big photo spread of the communinal shower sword fighting after this gym session....................just a few graphic images will do lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i dont want a big photo spread of the communinal shower sword fighting after this gym session....................just a few graphic images will do lol


im feeling ready for a PB today mate... lots of sleep , lots of drugs, and lots of good food for breakfast.. lots of weight coming up lol.... 2 1/2 plates per side on smith press will do me for a few reps today !!! 130 KG "IM COMING ZACK !!! RAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR "


----------



## Uriel

i'm going to do back and shoulders......no pbs for me - i was fuking all night pmsl


----------



## andy

you could have smiled for your avi shot you grumpy cnut.. :lol:


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> you could have smiled for your avi shot you grumpy cnut.. :lol:


no never mate, i will smile when im walking through doors sideways .. im in an aggressive cnut mood fcukin iron better be ready today ...


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> no never mate, i will smile when im walking through doors sideways .. im in an aggressive cnut mood fcukin iron better be ready today ...


fcukin quality mate...go and smash some pb's


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> you could have smiled for your avi shot you grumpy cnut.. :lol:


i did a fixed one for him

View attachment 66441


----------



## Tassotti

no end to your talents Uri


----------



## Uriel

Tassotti said:


> no end to your talents Uri


lol, genuis eh.................hardly see it was dabbled with lol


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> i did a fixed one for him
> 
> View attachment 66441


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaahahaahhaaaaaaaa......much better..pmsl


----------



## DiggyV

Go smash it mate, if your fired up - PBs should be easy......


----------



## kites1664

RRRAAAAAAAARRRRRR simples


----------



## Fatstuff

Andy - are u supposed to be Gregg Valentino in ur avi?


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> Andy - are u supposed to be Gregg Valentino in ur avi?


----------



## flinty90

140 kg for 4 get fookin in.. smith press.. felt fcukin strong had my new belt on to aid my back smashed the fcuk out of it.. im buzzing mu cnut off,, decided to get another pack of anavar and run for another week then bridge...

im feeling good today thanks for your support guys..

and fcuk off with my picture taking the p1ss lol !!! im not miserable honest


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> i dont want a big photo spread of the communinal shower sword fighting after this gym session....................just a few graphic images will do lol


Sword fighting ..... Mines a butter knife


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> 140 kg for 4 get fookin in.. smith press.. felt fcukin strong had my new belt on to aid my back smashed the fcuk out of it.. im buzzing mu cnut off,, decided to get another pack of anavar and run for another week then bridge...
> 
> im feeling good today thanks for your support guys..
> 
> and fcuk off with my picture taking the p1ss lol !!! im not miserable honest


Brilliant Flinty! Bet your well chuffed .

How much do you think the var has helped with strength gains...?


----------



## andy

Fatstuff said:


> Andy - are u supposed to be Gregg Valentino in ur avi?


hahhaaaaaaahahaaaa......i dinny look like that [email protected]:lol:


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> 140 kg for 4 get fookin in.. smith press.. felt fcukin strong had my new belt on to aid my back smashed the fcuk out of it.. im buzzing mu cnut off,, decided to get another pack of anavar and run for another week then bridge...
> 
> im feeling good today thanks for your support guys..
> 
> and fcuk off with my picture taking the p1ss lol !!! im not miserable honest


fcukin get in there big man........respect


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Andy - are u supposed to be Gregg Valentino in ur avi?


more like Gregg The Baker lol


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> more like Gregg The Baker lol


fukn hell mate ....thats a bit below the belt like...im sensitive you know..


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> fukn hell mate ....thats a bit below the belt like...*im sensitive you know*..


where did you fing a fuking shirt THAT tight on guns THAT puny? (im on a roll lol)


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> where did you fing a fuking shirt THAT tight on guns THAT puny? (im on a roll lol)


i had to look long and hard for it....then get it tailored to cover my fat gut but at the same time enhance my 14" guns..:sad:


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> i had to look long and hard for it....then get it tailored to cover my fat gut but at the same time enhance my 14" guns..:sad:


is it american? lol


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> is it american? lol


it actually IS from america...are you fukn psychic or somethin????


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> it actually IS from america...are you fukn psychic or somethin????


yeas - I am............and no i wont lick the tip of it lol


----------



## andy

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ya fukn clart


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Brilliant Flinty! Bet your well chuffed .
> 
> How much do you think the var has helped with strength gains...?


well mate im not going to lie i think they have helped a lot to be fair, but i also think eating right before i trained, and getting good rest has helped me last couple of days to be fair..

I reckon i could have gone 150 kg for a couple today i felt that good mate..


----------



## Beats

Is that you off the Anavar now mate?


----------



## flinty90

Dizzee! said:


> Is that you off the Anavar now mate?


no mate will be on for another week pal as im really enjoying them at the minute !!!!


----------



## andy

quick example of food intake before gym mate??


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well mate im not going to lie i think they have helped a lot to be fair, but i also think eating right before i trained, and getting good rest has helped me last couple of days to be fair..
> 
> I reckon i could have gone 150 kg for a couple today i felt that good mate..


Good when a plan comes together, your doing it the right way and the results are there!

Roll on 150kg next week then


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> quick example of food intake before gym mate??


well mate i have changed all my food around to fit better into my gym times.. so not eating big meal at night and no carbs after midday meal..

this morning i had

2 slices wholemeal toast.

3 eggs scrambled

1 bowl quality muesli (hazelnuts and almonds added)

1 protein shake made with water ...

3 capsuels creatine all 1 hour before gym...

power breakfast..... !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Good when a plan comes together, your doing it the right way and the results are there!
> 
> Roll on 150kg next week then


mmmm certainly in next 2 weeks mate... i might even meet up with one of you guys for a shoulders session and to verify im not bullsh1tting ....

im over moon mate, i like to do at least 3 or 4 reps to officially count it as in the bag ....


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> well mate i have changed all my food around to fit better into my gym times.. so not eating big meal at night and no carbs after midday meal..
> 
> this morning i had
> 
> 2 slices wholemeal toast.
> 
> 3 eggs scrambled
> 
> 1 bowl quality muesli (hazelnuts and almonds added)
> 
> 1 protein shake made with water ...
> 
> 3 capsuels creatine all 1 hour before gym...
> 
> power breakfast..... !!!


yep...definitely good gym fuel that


----------



## Beats

flinty90 said:


> no mate will be on for another week pal as im really enjoying them at the minute !!!!


1 more week? So how long has that been altogether 11 weeks?

What are you enjoying about them so much is it the results or the strength gains?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> mmmm certainly in next 2 weeks mate... i might even meet up with one of you guys for a shoulders session and to verify im not bullsh1tting ....
> 
> im over moon mate, i like to do at least 3 or 4 reps to officially count it as in the bag ....


We believe you buddy. But I'd crack a shoulder session off with you 

Agree on he 3/4, 1 rep max don't count in my eyes


----------



## Fatstuff

I can't even bench 110 lol, u r a beast mate


----------



## flinty90

Dizzee! said:


> 1 more week? So how long has that been altogether 11 weeks?
> 
> What are you enjoying about them so much is it the results or the strength gains?


no mate it will make 7 weeks, the results are enjoyable, the feeling of strength is enjoyable. but its mainly because i can still be eating in defecit and be strong enough to do really well in the gym whilst dropping fat....


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I can't even bench 110 lol, u r a beast mate


my bench for reps is sittting at about 125 kg mate... i did bench 140 kg on monday for 2 reps but i like to do 3/4 to be official.. so my bench and shoulder press are about equal at minute , which is good...

My deadlifts are sat at about 180 kg for reps

squats are at 150 kg for reps .. so plenty of room to go but im getting there and STILL in a calorie defecit dont forget even though assisted with (womens steds) pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

Some going that m8, keep it up


----------



## paul81

great result on the smiths press chap! 

on to friday, copy and paste your last back day, went back a few pages but didnt see any!! too much spam here :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> great result on the smiths press chap!
> 
> on to friday, copy and paste your last back day, went back a few pages but didnt see any!! too much spam here :lol:


this wasnt this weeks back session mate but its a typical sort of session i do this was from 3 weeks ago i believe

Wide grip lat pulls

15 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 75kg

6 x 80kg

4 x 90kg

2 x 110kg (stack) still strict and no throwing my weight into them,

Inverted CG pulldowns

15 x 30kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 45kg

15 x 50kg (first time i have done these)

Seated wide grip row

15 x 60kg

15 x 65kg

15 x 75kg

21's from 80 kg drop set down to 65 then 50 then up to 80 kg for as many as you can i got 5, these were murder..

Deadlifts

15 x 80kg

15 x 100kg

10 x 130kg

5 x 160kg (grip and forearms were shot)


----------



## paul81

looks good, you up for trying rack pulls friday, or you got your heart set on deads? reason i ask is that i havent done rack pulls yet, and quite fancied giving them a go


----------



## Uriel

paul81 said:


> too much spam


Fuk sake paul - we are all right here.........eh? feelings!


----------



## andy

paul81 said:


> too much spam here :lol:


never too much spam imo.... i like the fritters they do the best.


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> looks good, you up for trying rack pulls friday, or you got your heart set on deads? reason i ask is that i havent done rack pulls yet, and quite fancied giving them a go


to be fair mate my deads arent back to groud they are from just above the shin up and back to just below the knee they really hit lower back . so like rack pulls but without putting the weight back down !!! ?? what ya reckon ?? could do them anyway you want really mate


----------



## paul81

Uriel said:


> Fuk sake paul - we are all right here.........eh? feelings!


and of course i'm deeply sorry for any offence caused by my 'too much spam' remark earlier :lol:


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate my deads arent back to groud they are from just above the shin up and back to just below the knee they really hit lower back . so like rack pulls but without putting the weight back down !!! ?? what ya reckon ?? could do them anyway you want really mate


well after 100kg, i usually only do 1 reps anyway, lol  (although i only go up to 160-170 at the mo)


----------



## Uriel

paul81 said:


> and of course i'm deeply sorry for any offence caused by my 'too much spam' remark earlier :lol:


too late cun t o..............i've been crying pish out my actual eyes for 10 minutes lol


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate my deads arent back to groud they are from just above the shin up and back to just below the knee they really hit lower back . so like rack pulls but without putting the weight back down !!! ?? what ya reckon ?? could do them anyway you want really mate


well after 100kg, i usually only do 1 reps anyway, lol  (although i only go up to 160-170 at the mo)


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> well after 100kg, i usually only do 1 reps anyway, lol  (although i only go up to 160-170 at the mo)


you wouldnt be doing 160 - 170 if you dont put the bar down after every rep lol !!!!


----------



## kites1664

loving the banter you guys are having at the moment, so jealous that you can meet up and train together, haven't found anyone on this site anywhere near me

Just remember to play nicely together or you will have your weights taken away from you and be told to sit in the corner and think about what you have done......


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Just checking in boss to see what's popping and it looks like a whole load of heavy iron is getting flung about!!!!

Good to see those smarties are doing their job 



kites1664 said:


> loving the banter you guys are having at the moment, so jealous that you can meet up and train together, haven't found anyone on this site anywhere near me
> 
> Just remember to play nicely together or you will have your weights taken away from you and be told to sit in the corner and think about what you have done......


I'm out of commission for a little while it's looking like kites but I'm only down the road from you and I'd be up for training once I've hopped over the couple hurdles that have popped up just recently. I'm hoping that it won't be too long before I can get back to what's normal training for me, I should know more in a week or so anyway buddy and you're right the banter in here is absolutely top drawer!!


----------



## kites1664

[quote=TrainingwithMS;2575806

I'm out of commission for a little while it's looking like kites but I'm only down the road from you and I'd be up for training once I've hopped over the couple hurdles that have popped up just recently. I'm hoping that it won't be too long before I can get back to what's normal training for me, I should know more in a week or so anyway buddy and you're right the banter in here is absolutely top drawer!!


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Just checking in boss to see what's popping and it looks like a whole load of heavy iron is getting flung about!!!!
> 
> Good to see those smarties are doing their job
> 
> I'm out of commission for a little while it's looking like kites but I'm only down the road from you and I'd be up for training once I've hopped over the couple hurdles that have popped up just recently. I'm hoping that it won't be too long before I can get back to what's normal training for me, I should know more in a week or so anyway buddy and you're right the banter in here is absolutely top drawer!!


thanks for checking in mate, everyone welcome to chime in with some advice or encouragement or just to rip the sh1t out of us lol....


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> loving the banter you guys are having at the moment, so jealous that you can meet up and train together, haven't found anyone on this site anywhere near me
> 
> Just remember to play nicely together or you will have your weights taken away from you and be told to sit in the corner and think about what you have done......


i know what you mean mate, its first time i will have met anyone off here... and looking forward to ripping some spleens out all over the gym floor lol....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i know what you mean mate, its first time i will have met anyone off here... and looking forward to ripping some spleens out all over the gym floor lol....


Not long......


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Not long......


morning mate did you sleep well brother ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> morning mate did you sleep well brother ???


Morning mate!

Yes till about midnight, then our 2 year old thought it was time to get up !

Never mind eh?! Price we pay for having them 

You sleep well again...?

Ive Just polished off some breakie in Sainsburys lol 3 toast, 4 scrambled eggs and 4 bacon  oh and a green tea!

What you up to today?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Yes till about midnight, then our 2 year old thought it was time to get up !
> 
> Never mind eh?! Price we pay for having them
> 
> You sleep well again...?
> 
> Ive Just polished off some breakie in Sainsburys lol 3 toast, 4 scrambled eggs and 4 bacon  oh and a green tea!
> 
> What you up to today?


i slept ok still disturbed sleep was back again last night , made me rethink about doing another week on the var, not sure yet ..

how come you travelling about brother ?? is that with work or you doing something else ??

im chilling all day today, spend some time with kids, and then cardio tonight about 4 pm.. then legs tomorrow morning and then back tomorrow night lol.. hope i can keep up tomorrow, my back is hurting today from my session on tuesday night ....

have a good day pal speak later..

How old are you Rob if you dont mind me asking you look youngish in your avi mate !! but you obviously knocked some sprogs out lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i slept ok still disturbed sleep was back again last night , made me rethink about doing another week on the var, not sure yet ..
> 
> how come you travelling about brother ?? is that with work or you doing something else ??
> 
> im chilling all day today, spend some time with kids, and then cardio tonight about 4 pm.. then legs tomorrow morning and then back tomorrow night lol.. hope i can keep up tomorrow, my back is hurting today from my session on tuesday night ....
> 
> have a good day pal speak later..
> 
> How old are you Rob if you dont mind me asking you look youngish in your avi mate !! but you obviously knocked some sprogs out lol !!!


That's a bit sh1t on the sleep front! I'm sure you can go one more week 

Yeah work mate, joys of being a rep! LOL

Sounds like a steady day for you then, shall we just do cardio tomorrow pmsl 

I'm the ripe old age of 27! Well, on the 11/11/11 this year. Spooky hey?!

Bout you mate...?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> That's a bit sh1t on the sleep front! I'm sure you can go one more week
> 
> Yeah work mate, joys of being a rep! LOL
> 
> Sounds like a steady day for you then, shall we just do cardio tomorrow pmsl
> 
> I'm the ripe old age of 27! Well, on the 11/11/11 this year. Spooky hey?!
> 
> Bout you mate...?


im 36 pal lol, so take it easy on us oldies !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> im 36 pal lol, so take it easy on us oldies !!


Hahaha,

Will do


----------



## Joe1961

Alright Flinty hows you doing pal, I see your not kipping well mate, whats the problem?

Joe


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> i slept ok still disturbed sleep was back again last night , made me rethink about doing another week on the var, not sure yet ..
> 
> how come you travelling about brother ?? is that with work or you doing something else ??
> 
> im chilling all day today, spend some time with kids, and then cardio tonight about 4 pm.. then legs tomorrow morning and then back tomorrow night lol.. hope i can keep up tomorrow, my back is hurting today from my session on tuesday night ....
> 
> have a good day pal speak later..
> 
> How old are you Rob if you dont mind me asking you look youngish in your avi mate !! but you obviously knocked some sprogs out lol !!!


Flinty mate, I suffer badly with not sleeping, but have been using Melatonin (NOT melatonan - the tanning stuff) for about 3 weeks now, and can honestly say that 3mg about 30 mins before bedtime and I am out all night (well 5-6 hours - which is all I sleep anyway), not drowsy when I wake, no sides I can see at the moment. Great stuff. I would recommend it if it persists mate and there is no obvious couse (anxiety / stress etc). I got mine from fleabay IIRC.


----------



## Joe1961

DiggyV said:


> Flinty mate, I suffer badly with not sleeping, but have been using Melatonin (NOT melatonan - the tanning stuff) for about 3 weeks now, and can honestly say that 3mg about 30 mins before bedtime and I am out all night (well 5-6 hours - which is all I sleep anyway), not drowsy when I wake, no sides I can see at the moment. Great stuff. I would recommend it if it persists mate and there is no obvious couse (anxiety / stress etc). I got mine from fleabay IIRC.


I am now a fan of this as well. I was taking to much of the stuff at first 10mg, but I split the cap and tip half of it in some milk and put the cap together for the next night, drink the milk and I am sleeping better than ever and feel good in the morining also, I will take these through put my life now.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental

this journal has turned into some bizzare love triangle of three people that are soon to meet for a massive orgy !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Flinty hows you doing pal, I see your not kipping well mate, whats the problem?
> 
> Joe


hello mate im good thanks ... im not sleeping because of the anavar mate, its a common side effect of the orals insomnia.. i have had 2 days of good sleep but last night it seems its gone funny again...

might give this melatonin a blast.. sounds like a lot of you rate it..

ANyway Joe nice to see you about mate hope your well !!!

and diggy i will either get a good night sleep or a fcukin awesome tan pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> this journal has turned into some bizzare love triangle of three people that are soon to meet for a massive orgy !!!!


dont be jeleous mate lol !!! will send you some pictures if you like X


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> Will do


like the avi mate you should keep it up !!!!


----------



## retro-mental

Am jelious, i kept the pic of you with a ponytail to remind me of lost boys !!!!


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> Am jelious, i kept the pic of you with a ponytail to remind me of lost boys !!!!


you pervy bogger haha !!!


----------



## Joe1961

Time has been a t*at of late been working most nights just lately and not getting home till 6ish then the birds and dogs and family, sometimes its hard to get an hour or two here and there pal. But will tyr asnd keep up to date if possible.


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> Am jelious, i kept the pic of you with a ponytail to remind me of lost boys !!!!


where abouts in wilshire are you mate ??? i have a few mates live out that way in calne !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Time has been a t*at of late been working most nights just lately and not getting home till 6ish then the birds and dogs and family, sometimes its hard to get an hour or two here and there pal. But will tyr asnd keep up to date if possible.


7

i know what you mean mate, glad you popped in anyway brother !!!


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> where abouts in wilshire are you mate ??? i have a few mates live out that way in calne !!!!


Westbury, which aint to far from calne but came from swindon. How the hell you knowing people from calne !!


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> Westbury, which aint to far from calne but came from swindon. How the hell you knowing people from calne !!


lol i get around a bit mate hahaha....


----------



## flinty90

right well its fcukin cardio time for me so will be back later, not looking forward to it, i been chilling all day on settee its ****y weather outside and im all cosy lol... ah well get my a$$ into it !!! cant be a fat cnut forever !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> like the avi mate you should keep it up !!!!


Haha, thanks mate! Love you too


----------



## paul81

and finally we get to see what Rob looks like :laugh:


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> and finally we get to see what Rob looks like :laugh:


LOL a gimp 

Here's my preparation for tomorrow evening....


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> LOL a gimp
> 
> Here's my preparation for tomorrow evening....


fcuk me your sperm are big mate pmsl


----------



## paul81

that'll be the bridge he's taking :lol:

damn side effects eh rob!! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> that'll be the bridge he's taking :lol:
> 
> damn side effects eh rob!! :laugh:


lol.. he must have a japs eye the size of a catflap !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> lol.. he must have a japs eye the size of a catflap !!!


 :lol: :lol:

oh, and not to worry you Rob, but have a look at this 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3878152/Fish-foot-spa-virus-bombshell.html


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh, and not to worry you Rob, but have a look at this
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3878152/Fish-foot-spa-virus-bombshell.html


lol.. well to be fair sharing them tanks with all the skagheads chavs and druggies that seem to frequent those places im not surprised mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

been and done cardio session tonight a good 60 minutes 45 on treadmill cross country circuit and 15 minutes on the stairclimber thing (it fcuks me) really hard work ..

thats a good 700 calories burnt off tonight..


----------



## paul81

better leave some energy for our man-date tomorrow night! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> better leave some energy for our man-date tomorrow night! :lol:


yeah im wondering wether training legs in morning is a good idea mate to be fair ...

so were on for 5:50 pm tomorrow then chaps yes !!!!


----------



## paul81

i'll be there chap! you remember where it is yeah?


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> i'll be there chap! you remember where it is yeah?


yes mate i used to live around the corner from there on milton street ... and i used to go to towers quite a lot for a game of snooker !!!


----------



## Tassotti

flinty90 said:


> yeah im wondering wether training legs in morning is a good idea mate to be fair ...
> 
> so were on for 5:50 pm tomorrow then chaps yes !!!!


That's a very precise time...Synchronise watches.............


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> That's a very precise time...Synchronise watches.............


ok about 10 to 6 mate in carpark lol, same time differently put , you see what i did there


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i used to live around the corner from there on milton street ... and i used to go to towers quite a lot for a game of snooker !!!


ahh cant beat towers, nice place. not been for about 3 years now though. usually had some fine birds working there as well


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me your sperm are big mate pmsl


Only done the missus twice and we have two kids, what can I say :2guns:



paul81 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh, and not to worry you Rob, but have a look at this
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3878152/Fish-foot-spa-virus-bombshell.html


LOL, missus brought this up just as I dipped my feet in! Suppose you can only catch AIDS once


----------



## flinty90

right im off to watch a film with kids.... Not mary poppins though :sad:

Paul and Rob i will see you guys tomorrow if i dont speak to you before..

later guys !!!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> right im off to watch a film with kids.... Not mary poppins though :sad:
> 
> Paul and Rob i will see you guys tomorrow if i dont speak to you before..
> 
> later guys !!!!


have a great session men.................I expect tales of PB's, teabagging and heroic towel flick which actually cause detached testicles and imploded urethras...........


----------



## paul81

Uriel said:


> have a great session men.................I expect tales of PB's, teabagging and heroic towel flick which actually cause detached testicles and imploded urethras...........


admit it, you feel left out! :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

paul81 said:


> admit it, you feel left out! :laugh:


lol - a little but when i finished the warm up with you cnuts - i'd have to go and traoin properly lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol - a little but when i finished the warm up with you cnuts - i'd have to go and traoin properly lol


there will be spleens hanging out all over mate


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> there will be spleens hanging out all over mate


haha! and they say pride comes before a fall :laugh:

should be a good night, and usually fridays are pretty empty so shouldnt have to @rse about waiting around


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> haha! and they say pride comes before a fall :laugh:
> 
> should be a good night, and usually fridays are pretty empty so shouldnt have to @rse about waiting around


i hope we arent hanging around mate or i will start throwing weights around and stomping around like a spoilt little child lol....


----------



## Uriel

Ok fuk chops, get some bars bent xx now I have a fuking European work mountain to clear. Great lol


----------



## kites1664

have fun tonight you guys, and remember to play nicely.....not in the showers though.. :blush:


----------



## Guest

kites1664 said:


> have fun tonight you guys, and remember to play nicely.....not in the showers though.. :blush:


That's my plan out the window


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> That's my plan out the window


and mine. lol

off to do some legs in 10 minutes !!! see ya later !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> and mine. lol
> 
> off to do some legs in 10 minutes !!! see ya later !!!


Go steady 

Have a good one mate!


----------



## paul81

Dont strain anything flinty! Lol


----------



## flinty90

had a good legs session , didnt go all out i will admit , saving a bit in the tank for later... my back is actually still sore after my back session on tuesday to be fair. hopefully a good stretch out will do it good later !!!


----------



## flinty90

just got my gear for the next 6 weeks ... 10ml of test E... will do first pin monday morning before i train .. my mind is now made up and sorted this time there will be no turning back or neshing out. i want to be mahoosive and will have to do whatever it takes... so thats what i intend to do ....


----------



## paul81

Reckon you'll be bob on chap, especially with all the guys here to give you a kick up the **** when you need it!


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> Reckon you'll be bob on chap, especially with all the guys here to give you a kick up the **** when you need it!


yes mate i will be looking for continued support and advice .. by this time next year i want to have packed some right size and definition on....


----------



## kites1664

you go big boy, and there will be plenty of kicking whether you need it or not


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> you go big boy, and there will be plenty of kicking whether you need it or not


i expect nothing less...

what i do want to do is get around some different gyms with different folks and get some training sessions done.. will be trying my hardest to make this happen...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i expect nothing less...
> 
> what i do want to do is get around some different gyms with different folks and get some training sessions done.. will be trying my hardest to make this happen...


And your journey begins tonight, in Mansfield


----------



## flinty90

off to get my thong and high heels on lol.. see you guys in about a hour X


----------



## kites1664

love oclock approaches, who will survive intact???? :cowboy:


----------



## paul81

Oops...... i thought we decided commando :blink:


----------



## Guest

kites1664 said:


> love oclock approaches, who will survive intact???? :cowboy:


Who's c0ck do you love ? 

If I'm not in agony or wincing I will be disappointed in myself !


----------



## expletive

So guys how did it go tonight?


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> So guys how did it go tonight?


This lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154253


----------



## paul81

flintys a mean mean person :lol: :lol:

haha! was a good session, i'll always hate doing more than 5 reps like  but i enjoyed it.

good couple of fellas as well :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

you blouses should be too fuked uo to even think about posting lol


----------



## paul81

Uriel said:


> you blouses should be too fuked uo to even think about posting lol


the sweat im currently sat in is my shower 

in fact.... off for a bath :lol:


----------



## Uriel

what kind of session with 3 lads didnt end in a gigantic p1ss up - and whore fest

you fuking guys need to bring your fuking "A" game when i come to ple lol


----------



## paul81

Uriel said:


> what kind of session with 3 lads didnt end in a gigantic p1ss up - and whore fest
> 
> you fuking guys need to bring your fuking "A" game when i come to ple lol


which springs to mind a xmas meet???? :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

paul81 said:


> which springs to mind a xmas meet???? :laugh:


I like the cut of your gib young Paul


----------



## flinty90

well i almost feel mortal today seeing as im currently a natty scum pmsl... my cycle finished yesterday afternoon :sad:

already feel weak and rubbish pmsl... roll on monday..

was just thinking out loud..

done 6 weeks on anavar. shall i just go straight into a full test cycle(blast) or should i maintain a low dose for 6 weeks and then blast ???

and will some hcg even with a low dose test e still benefit me...


----------



## expletive

Ive had some ball shrinkage on 150mg test-e EW, but everyones different so its your call on the HCG


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Ive had some ball shrinkage on 150mg test-e EW, but everyones different so its your call on the HCG


to be fair mate i am not bothered about my nuts as i have the kids i need lol.. i am concerned only about libido and mood though mate, i dont want my mood swinging too much from one extreme to the other !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> well i almost feel mortal today seeing as im currently a natty scum pmsl... my cycle finished yesterday afternoon :sad:
> 
> already feel weak and rubbish pmsl... roll on monday..
> 
> was just thinking out loud..
> 
> done 6 weeks on anavar. shall i just go straight into a full test cycle(blast) or should i maintain a low dose for 6 weeks and then blast ???
> 
> and will some hcg even with a low dose test e still benefit me...


if you do a low dose you will get hit with shutdown same as doing a blast .

can you not add var in for another 6 weeks with your test ?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> if you do a low dose you will get hit with shutdown same as doing a blast .
> 
> can you not add var in for another 6 weeks with your test ?


so your saying not to blast or cruise unless i take anavar with test ????


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> so your saying not to blast or cruise unless i take anavar with test ????


no m8 im saying blast the test and add in more var


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> no m8 im saying blast the test and add in more var


i dont really want to run anymore var though pal.. cant i just blast the test ????

var is expensive lol...


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i am not bothered about my nuts as i have the kids i need lol.. i am concerned only about libido and mood though mate, i dont want my mood swinging too much from one extreme to the other !!!


In that case no need for HCG, perhaps proviron for mood and libido


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i am not bothered about my nuts as i have the kids i need lol.. i am concerned only about libido and mood though mate, i dont want my mood swinging too much from one extreme to the other !!!


In that case no need for HCG, perhaps proviron for mood and libido


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> i dont really want to run anymore var though pal.. cant i just blast the test ????
> 
> var is expensive lol...


yeah blasting test is no problem libdo will fly up and mood will to


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> yeah blasting test is no problem libdo will fly up and mood will to


cool so (excuse the newbness i am not up on dirty roiding secrets) health wise what impacts would this have on my body and what could i expect..

coming totally off 6 weeks of var and 3 days later starting a cycle of test only.. im presuming it wont have as much impact (negatively) seeing as im going from an oral to a injectible

the test should pretty much balance out the libido issues. i dont think i have blood pressure issues from the var as im not carrying any extra water ...

so in reality it should be a steady transition , test will kick in fully after what 3 - 4 weeks ???

then from this course onwards barring any problems i will just go into a blast and cruise mode until i want to come off totally !!!


----------



## expletive

From what I understand that should be a easy transition as you said.

Test eth will take a few weeks to kick in, you could use test prop as its alot quicker to kick in


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> cool so (excuse the newbness i am not up on dirty roiding secrets) health wise what impacts would this have on my body and what could i expect..
> 
> coming totally off 6 weeks of var and 3 days later starting a cycle of test only.. im presuming it wont have as much impact (negatively) seeing as im going from an oral to a injectible
> 
> the test should pretty much balance out the libido issues. i dont think i have blood pressure issues from the var as im not carrying any extra water ...
> 
> so in reality it should be a steady transition , test will kick in fully after what 3 - 4 weeks ???
> 
> then from this course onwards barring any problems i will just go into a blast and cruise mode until i want to come off totally !!!


The longer you go without coming off totally the harder it will become to regain your normal test level when you eventually do come off. Even with a full pct your test level will probably be lower than before you went on gear for some time after. With this comes mood swings, lethargy and a lowering of libido. Some people can get away with this but most can't. This is when people think 'I can't be doing with this feeling sh1tty lark' and go straight back on the gear to feel better again. It becomes a vicious circle and is why some people don't come off for years. This happened to me and I stayed on for 15 years or so lol. When you do come off it can be difficult to cope with mate. Not trying to put you off, just being realistic, and putting an alternative scenario to you as I know you like to think things through.

Of course if you don't come off you don't lose the gains you have made. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Mingster

Mood wise you should feel test e in your system with a few days. Strength and weight-gain wise 2-4 weeks.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> The longer you go without coming off totally the harder it will become to regain your normal test level when you eventually do come off. Even with a full pct your test level will probably be lower than before you went on gear for some time after. With this comes mood swings, lethargy and a lowering of libido. Some people can get away with this but most can't. This is when people think 'I can't be doing with this feeling sh1tty lark' and go straight back on the gear to feel better again. It becomes a vicious circle and is why some people don't come off for years. This happened to me and I stayed on for 15 years or so lol. When you do come off it can be difficult to cope with mate. Not trying to put you off, just being realistic, and putting an alternative scenario to you as I know you like to think things through.
> 
> Of course if you don't come off you don't lose the gains you have made. Swings and roundabouts.


No disrespect mate and i appreciate what you say, but your body is not a good advert against 15 years on gear lol...

Why cant you be fat and nearly dead and then i would perhaps doubt it a little more lol...

Seriously though thanks for your input mate. i will certainly bear this in mind... I want to be Big mate and im prepared to do whatever it takes at the minute to get that way .. just want to do it the most effective possible way.

I know we take the risk but i need to know what i have in me !!!!X


----------



## flinty90

In fact Mingster looking at your pic im fcukin taking it now lol.... you would be crap at a sales job mate if youhad to tell a lie lol

"hello my name is mingster , Please do not take too many steds as they could unfortunately make you look as crap as this "










Dont say i didnt warn you :lol:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> No disrespect mate and i appreciate what you say, but your body is not a good advert against 15 years on gear lol...
> 
> Why cant you be fat and nearly dead and then i would perhaps doubt it a little more lol...
> 
> Seriously though thanks for your input mate. i will certainly bear this in mind... I want to be Big mate and im prepared to do whatever it takes at the minute to get that way .. just want to do it the most effective possible way.
> 
> I know we take the risk but i need to know what i have in me !!!!X


LOL. Not trying to put you off at all. I felt exactly like you Flinty, and still do as it happens :lol: That's why I didn't come off for so long. When I did it was very hard but not impossible. Now that I have been prescribed trt I will never be coming off again so the dilemma has been removed for me now. It's a great feeling and I think I'll go a little mad for a while  .


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> In fact Mingster looking at your pic im fcukin taking it now lol.... you would be crap at a sales job mate if youhad to tell a lie lol
> 
> "hello my name is mingster , Please do not take too many steds as they could unfortunately make you look as crap as this "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont say i didnt warn you :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: HaHaHaHa. I posted that last post before I'd seen this. Where did you get that pic of me at 25 lol. I think I lack a bit of size and definition in that one :rolleye: :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: HaHaHaHa. I posted that last post before I'd seen this. Where did you get that pic of me at 25 lol. I think I lack a bit of size and definition in that one :rolleye: :laugh:


lol yeah mate you were obviously taking some sh1t gear to look that good !!! pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

im going to agree with everything mingster said as he has been there and done it .

however flinty you havent been there and done same as me and the difference between us is you have kids i dont .

that being said i generally go against everything anyone ever said with regards to gear amounts pct and all that .

all i can say is arm yourself with info and do it your way


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> im going to agree with everything mingster said as he has been there and done it .
> 
> however flinty you havent been there and done same as me and the difference between us is you have kids i dont .
> 
> that being said i generally go against everything anyone ever said with regards to gear amounts pct and all that .
> 
> all i can say is arm yourself with info and do it your way


what you mean you havent got kids you lucky fcuker lol... not really mate haha.. i appreciate all the input pal. and yes as i normally do i will pick out the bits that are relevant and work it out to suit my body and goals X


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> what you mean you havent got kids you lucky fcuker lol... not really mate haha.. i appreciate all the input pal. and yes as i normally do i will pick out the bits that are relevant and work it out to suit my body and goals X


m8 its not through lack of trying lol

im currently running test 3 shots a week of 2ml 300mg/ml plus 150mg var plus a handful of dbol a day (a handful is sometimes 7-8 maybe 10-15 ) weight has flown up need to readjust diet strength has been slow due to injurys but my point is find what works for you and dont veer from it we are all a long time dead and i dont plan on having my ass wiped in some nursing home ....


----------



## Mingster

I would hate to be 50 and decrepit. At the moment I'm 50 and in reasonable nick and I'm going to give it one more good blast before I get too old to be bothered lol. Hopefully I'll still be in decent shape in 10 years and I can drop down to 15 stone or something and be ripped and still have some sort of acceptable physique. For the moment though I still plan on getting as massive as possible. There are lots of different protocols for running gear and pct's and they will all suit someone but none will suit everyone. For example a pct for me would be tapering doses not the clomid/nolva route. But that's me. As you say, mate, read, learn and make a decision but remember that practice makes perfect and trying things is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I would hate to be 50 and decrepit. At the moment I'm 50 and in reasonable nick and I'm going to give it one more good blast before I get too old to be bothered lol. Hopefully I'll still be in decent shape in 10 years and I can drop down to 15 stone or something and be ripped and still have some sort of acceptable physique. For the moment though I still plan on getting as massive as possible. There are lots of different protocols for running gear and pct's and they will all suit someone but none will suit everyone. For example a pct for me would be tapering doses not the clomid/nolva route. But that's me. As you say, mate, read, learn and make a decision but remember that practice makes perfect and trying things is the only way to know for sure.


true mate, thats why i wasnt ever going to run a pct on this course of anavar.. like you say how would i know how i respond if i just pile the smarties in anyway . giving my body more stuff to deal with without even knowing if i needed it or not !!!!


----------



## bizzlewood

biz walks into the room

think about this cruising carefully mate and i know you want to progress fast but think of the long term too


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> biz walks into the room
> 
> think about this cruising carefully mate and i know you want to progress fast but think of the long term too


i know what you mean mate, i will always consider my options.. i would rather do that than keep my body on and of and on etc ... but i do take on board what your saying ...


----------



## flinty90

oh and thought i would let you know ime and missus have been swimming today for a hour, really stretched me out nicely also made me feel fcukin starving lol...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> oh and thought i would let you know ime and missus have been swimming today for a hour, really stretched me out nicely also made me feel fcukin starving lol...


Said this before mate, l would love to give swimming a go but the hours you can use my local pool are totally ridiculous... its only open about an hour a day for public swimming..!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Said this before mate, l would love to give swimming a go but the hours you can use my local pool are totally ridiculous... its only open about an hour a day for public swimming..!


yes mate lol.. ours is pretty much the same, we been trying to get for last 4 weeks but they always have a fcukin water polo day or something stupid.. but managed it today. felt bloody great too ..

my eyes are all bloodshot and sore now though from the chlorine lol.. and felt like i could eat a horse all day ...pmsl


----------



## Uriel

hey flinty - get on the sauce for ever - forget the old naturakl ways...its [email protected]

I need you to be the sundance to my butch..............the hutch to my starsky................forget you testes and your flabby weak human ways...

lets walk the iron bridge to massivedome bro lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hey flinty - get on the sauce for ever - forget the old naturakl ways...its [email protected]
> 
> I need you to be the sundance to my butch..............the hutch to my starsky................forget you testes and your flabby weak human ways...
> 
> lets walk the iron bridge to massivedome bro lol


just what i was thinking mate... i dont need testicles they just holding me back anyway bro pmsl !!!!

The road to freaky never looked so clear ...


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> just what i was thinking mate... i dont need testicles they just holding me back anyway bro pmsl !!!!
> 
> The road to freaky never looked so clear ...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> just what i was thinking mate... i dont need testicles they just holding me back anyway bro pmsl !!!!
> 
> The road to freaky never looked so clear ...


yeah the pods are always just useless fuking danglers that hurt when other cnuts kick them......you never pull birds cause of your sexy balls??

a nice big fat test driven turbo charged cock that knows no respite from gristly hour long hard ons for the win pmsl


----------



## Glassback

Uriel said:


> hey flinty - get on the sauce for ever - forget the old naturakl ways...its [email protected]
> 
> I need you to be the sundance to my butch..............the hutch to my starsky................forget you testes and your flabby weak human ways...
> 
> lets walk the iron bridge to massivedome bro lol


Uriel failed to walk the iron bridge as he was that heavy he went through it, double big bastard.


----------



## flinty90

well my doctor has just been round(LOL). thats my first ever injection in 2 simple delt injections, didnt even flinch lol... feel so bad that i should have manned up and done it 6 weeks ago but never mind were on the road now to mahoosivness lol...

and anyone else that is worried about doing there first pin (dont be) if i can do it without freaking out any fcuker can X now for chest session


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> well my doctor has just been round(LOL). thats my first ever injection in 2 simple delt injections, didnt even flinch lol... feel so bad that i should have manned up and done it 6 weeks ago but never mind were on the roa no to mahoosivness lol...
> 
> and anyone else that is worried about doing there first pin (dont be) if i can do it without freaking out any fcuker can X now for chest session


Mate, I was the same first time around. :lol: Never used delts, I used quads - less twisting so less chance of moving the pin when DIY. After the first one I was like - is that it? Well no stopping me now mate! :thumb:

However have yet to slip back into the old ways. If I do (more probably when TBH!  ) I am probably going to go old school pharma to start - and use Organon Sust250 with something like T-Bol. Not that I've been researching it of course! :whistling:

Well done though mate. And it is the route to awesome-alpha-ness. What did you go for in the end?


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> well my doctor has just been round(LOL). thats my first ever injection in 2 simple delt injections, didnt even flinch lol... feel so bad that i should have manned up and done it 6 weeks ago but never mind were on the roa no to mahoosivness lol...
> 
> and anyone else that is worried about doing there first pin (dont be) if i can do it without freaking out any fcuker can X now for chest session


I'll be joining you on the road to mahoosiveness very soon mate.... Can't fcuking wait!!!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Mate, I was the same first time around. :lol: Never used delts, I used quads - less twisting so less chance of moving the pin when DIY. After the first one I was like - is that it? Well no stopping me now mate! :thumb:
> 
> However have yet to slip back into the old ways. If I do (more probably when TBH!  ) I am probably going to go old school pharma to start - and use Organon Sust250 with something like T-Bol. Not that I've been researching it of course! :whistling:
> 
> Well done though mate. And it is the route to awesome-alpha-ness. What did you go for in the end?


Im going to do 12 weeks at 750 mg test e alone so that will make with the anavar 18 weeks, then i will drop down to cruise dose for a whilke and just keep going depending on how i feel..

the injection was effortless, im gutted i didnt take the plunge 6 weeks ago to be fair ..



Breda said:


> I'll be joining you on the road to mahoosiveness very soon mate.... Can't fcuking wait!!!


Sort it breda . you can be the fourth muskateer in our clan lol... the iron muskateers ...lol


----------



## flinty90

just done chest session a nice steady session, i could tell the anavar not been taken for a few days . but tried not to let it bother me too much...


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Sort it breda . you can be the fourth muskateer in our clan lol... the iron muskateers ...lol


All will be sorted in the new year bud, I'm coming over to the dark side i hope you lot treat me well when i get there


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> All will be sorted in the new year bud, I'm coming over to the dark side i hope you lot treat me well when i get there


Breda by name Breda by nature X


----------



## Glassback

Quality Flinty so for us numpties, well me, you have injected test right? Woohoo quality, you're a beat in the making!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just done chest session a nice steady session, i could tell the anavar not been taken for a few days . but tried not to let it bother me too much...


That's the spirit !

Just think, in 4/5 weeks you'll be even stronger, then bigger will follow, then world domination !

Mwah, Mwah, Mwah!


----------



## Fatstuff

just caught up, woohoo u beast going in for the kill, shouldnt of bothered with the var, think of how much test u could of bought with the cost of that var. Good luck, shall be popping in more now u doing some real gear:001_tt2:


----------



## andy

well,,,,this is taking an interesting turn......this could help me decide if i want to stay natty or not when i get back on it.


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> well,,,,this is taking an interesting turn......this could help me decide if i want to stay natty or not when i get back on it.


I'm sure Flinty will make your mind up for you by xmas


----------



## andy

R0B said:


> I'm sure Flinty will make your mind up for you by xmas


hell probably tell me id BETTER do it or hell come and pop my head with his bare hands....

what with all the added aggression hell have.........


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> hell probably tell me id BETTER do it or hell come and pop my head with his bare hands....
> 
> what with all the added aggression hell have.........


LOL

Get your order in then


----------



## flinty90

Well i have taken Ewens advice and got myself some more var aswell lol thanks ewan its all your fault

So im running 750 mg test per week for 12 weeks then cruising and blasting as i see fit

100 mg var per day for next 4 weeks just to maintain the transition period till the test kicks in ..

Dont get me wrong i loved the var but i do wish i had done the injection 6 weeks ago ....

Onwards and upwards from now though !!!


----------



## Uriel

Oh well I guess I better order up my fast amounts of gear this morning and hit launch control for "the beast". Mega blast


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Oh well I guess I better order up my fast amounts of gear this morning and hit launch control for "the beast". Mega blast


Yes bro stop fcukin about im coming for you big boy X


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> Oh well I guess I better order up my fast amounts of gear this morning and hit launch control for "the beast". Mega blast


I've got mine already  . The treasure chest will be opening soon....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I've got mine already  . The treasure chest will be opening soon....


you cant start yet ffs i got too much catching up to do lol.. you and uri can start after christmas pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> you cant start yet ffs i got too much catching up to do lol.. you and uri can start after christmas pmsl !!!


I'm off to see the specialist in 10 mins so it all depends on what she says as to when I start. Here's hoping  ....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I'm off to see the specialist in 10 mins so it all depends on what she says as to when I start. Here's hoping  ....


hope all goes well mate .let us know what she says !!!!


----------



## Hayesy

Hows it going Flinty mate?

Have you upped the dose yet? what are the pumos like etc


----------



## flinty90

Hayesy said:


> Hows it going Flinty mate?
> 
> Have you upped the dose yet? what are the pumos like etc


LOL dont you read my journal ....

Current status

started on test e for 12 weeks yesterday @750 mg per week

reduced anavar dose from 150 mg back down to 100 mg per day going to run that for approx 4 more weeks until test kicks in ...

after 12 weeks i will cruise for a while, and then hit another blast (not sure what of yet) it will depend on how im looking come end of january ...

i was taking 150 mg per day of anavar mate , all i found the difference was that pumps came on faster and more painfull. and my sleep was shot to sh1t ..

so back to 100 mg as that seemed to hold the right dose for me all round..

Strength wise on var its fcukin unreal how much its boosts you ...

only sides i have was the sleep, pumps and for me had poo's a few days ....


----------



## Hayesy

flinty90 said:


> LOL dont you read my journal ....
> 
> Current status
> 
> started on test e for 12 weeks yesterday @750 mg per week
> 
> reduced anavar dose from 150 mg back down to 100 mg per day going to run that for approx 4 more weeks until test kicks in ...
> 
> after 12 weeks i will cruise for a while, and then hit another blast (not sure what of yet) it will depend on how im looking come end of january ...
> 
> i was taking 150 mg per day of anavar mate , all i found the difference was that pumps came on faster and more painfull. and my sleep was shot to sh1t ..
> 
> so back to 100 mg as that seemed to hold the right dose for me all round..
> 
> Strength wise on var its fcukin unreal how much its boosts you ...
> 
> only sides i have was the sleep, pumps and for me had poo's a few days ....


Into my last week of var and tbh i cant wait to come off it for a whole, pumps have been bad of late and waking up in pain every mornglad its going well flint


----------



## flinty90

Hayesy said:


> Into my last week of var and tbh i cant wait to come off it for a whole, pumps have been bad of late and waking up in pain every mornglad its going well flint


how long you run it for mate ?? and how much you run ?? have you been drinking plenty of water , taking plenty of creatine and taurine with it ???


----------



## Hayesy

Not been loading it with creatine at all flint!

Yeah been drinking water and had some taurine, did an bi and tri workout yest and felt like i was ready to explode lol

10 weeks Flint 5 at 75mg ed then last 5 weeks have been at 100mg

Think 75mg did it for me, seems to have hit a peak at 100mg


----------



## DiggyV

Hayesy, I get really bad pumps in my shins, not AAS related though. Initially thought these were shin splints, but doc said defo not. Anyway, the pumps were so bad after 5-10 mins I couldn't walk. the advice I was given was 2-5g of Taurine about 30 mins before training. I started ay 5 and worked down and find that 2g works a treat, no pumps.  I get it from fleabay, 1g capsules in a bag of 120. Might be worth getting to these sort of dosages if you aren't already.

What's the training plan today Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Hayesy, I get really bad pumps in my shins, not AAS related though. Initially thought these were shin splints, but doc said defo not. Anyway, the pumps were so bad after 5-10 mins I couldn't walk. the advice I was given was 2-5g of Taurine about 30 mins before training. I started ay 5 and worked down and find that 2g works a treat, no pumps.  I get it from fleabay, 1g capsules in a bag of 120. Might be worth getting to these sort of dosages if you aren't already.
> 
> What's the training plan today Flinty?


Hi Diggy, its back day for me today mate . will be training about half 4 ...

today is tyhe day that i tell the most about how pumps are going lol.. biceps and forearm pumps can be fcukin ridiculous on my back days... .

whilst im not working im really struggling to keep myself occupied during the day, sat here bored sh1tless at minute dont know what to do with myself... not going out on bike as i have sorn it for winter...

just wish i could motivate myself in life to do things as much as im motivated for the gym .. but thats what my life as always been, one extreme to the other... i put my heart and soul into what im doing but everything else seems to stand still when i do it.. I really feel like im the most 1 track minded person in the world lol.. it has its downfalls and its advantages , but unless im training i feel pretty worthless at times !!!

Multi tasking is definitely not my strong point !!!


----------



## Hayesy

flinty90 said:


> Hi Diggy, its back day for me today mate . will be training about half 4 ...
> 
> today is tyhe day that i tell the most about how pumps are going lol.. biceps and forearm pumps can be fcukin ridiculous on my back days... .
> 
> whilst im not working im really struggling to keep myself occupied during the day, sat here bored sh1tless at minute dont know what to do with myself... not going out on bike as i have sorn it for winter...
> 
> just wish i could motivate myself in life to do things as much as im motivated for the gym .. but thats what my life as always been, one extreme to the other... i put my heart and soul into what im doing but everything else seems to stand still when i do it.. I really feel like im the most 1 track minded person in the world lol.. it has its downfalls and its advantages , but unless im training i feel pretty worthless at times !!!
> 
> Multi tasking is definitely not my strong point !!!


Can agree with you mate, if i made half the effort in life like i do at the gym i would be in a better place!


----------



## Hayesy

DiggyV said:


> Hayesy, I get really bad pumps in my shins, not AAS related though. Initially thought these were shin splints, but doc said defo not. Anyway, the pumps were so bad after 5-10 mins I couldn't walk. the advice I was given was 2-5g of Taurine about 30 mins before training. I started ay 5 and worked down and find that 2g works a treat, no pumps.  I get it from fleabay, 1g capsules in a bag of 120. Might be worth getting to these sort of dosages if you aren't already.
> 
> What's the training plan today Flinty?


Cheers for the advice Diggy, i made the biggest mistake ever when i 1st started var and went to a spin class with this bird i was trying to get into, the pumps killed but i didnt want to look a lemon and walk out so i stayed, 45mins of hell


----------



## DiggyV

Hayesy said:


> Cheers for the advice Diggy, i made the biggest mistake ever when i 1st started var and went to a spin class with this bird i was trying to get into, the pumps killed but i didnt want to look a lemon and walk out so i stayed, 45mins of hell


Bloody women make us do the most ridiculous things sometimes... :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> I've got mine already  . The treasure chest will be opening soon....


oh believe me - i have enough gear stashed in my personal @rsenal to run 3 pros through 2 Olympias PMSL..............I just like having a fat stack or 4 riding spare lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> oh believe me - i have enough gear stashed in my personal @rsenal to run 3 pros through 2 Olympias PMSL..............I just like having a fat stack or 4 riding spare lol


  Me too lol.

Back from the endo today. I will be getting my first trt sust shot next week but it's only a 3 week trail shot. Will be getting bloods again before 2nd shot then going onto full trt dose after that. So looks like I'll not be self-medicating until after this blood test so will be looking at last week November/first week December before unleashing the meds of war


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Me too lol.
> 
> Back from the endo today. I will be getting my first trt sust shot next week but it's only a 3 week trail shot. Will be getting bloods again before 2nd shot then going onto full trt dose after that. So looks like I'll not be self-medicating until after this blood test so will be looking at last week November/first week December before unleashing the meds of war


id love to wait bro but i think I will be munchng oxy'x like cherios by then lol


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Me too lol.
> 
> Back from the endo today. I will be getting my first trt sust shot next week but it's only a 3 week trail shot. Will be getting bloods again before 2nd shot then going onto full trt dose after that. So looks like I'll not be self-medicating until after this blood test so will be looking at last week November/first week December before unleashing the meds of war


are you dissapointed with that outcome mate or not ???


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> id love to wait bro but i think I will be munchng oxy'x like cherios by then lol


 :lol:

I've been adding to my stash for the last 4 months mate. Never could resist a bargain lol.



flinty90 said:


> are you dissapointed with that outcome mate or not ???


No, I'm fine with it, mate. I was originally planning this cycle for the end of bloody June so I'm getting used to delays lol. They're going to give me a shot of sust 250 next week then want to check my bloods to make sure I haven't turned into a raving roid monster pmsl before going onto the full trt dose.Another month isn't the end of the world. I'm taking a leaf out of U's book and leaning up a tad prior to smashing it full bore come the end of the month.


----------



## DiggyV

Keep me posted on the TRT buddy, looks like I am heading that way as well. 12 months ago my test levels were that of someone 15 years younger than me, 2 months ago they were correct for my age :cursing: , so have crashed in 10 months. I am trying some other things first, but having bloods checked monthly to see if there is any change, up or down.

But looks like I am heading the Sust route as well. However I had heard that they monitor you during the first year to get the dosage right, which would seriously curtail any AAS activity as results would get seriously skewed.


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Keep me posted on the TRT buddy, looks like I am heading that way as well. 12 months ago my test levels were that of someone 15 years younger than me, 2 months ago they were correct for my age :cursing: , so have crashed in 10 months. I am trying some other things first, but having bloods checked monthly to see if there is any change, up or down.
> 
> But looks like I am heading the Sust route as well. However I had heard that they monitor you during the first year to get the dosage right, which would seriously curtail any AAS activity as results would get seriously skewed.


Yeah Diggy. This is what has hampered my supplementation. I have been on 50mg of Testogel for the last 3/4 months and they have been monitoring my bloods every two weeks or so during that time. If I'd settled for the gel for life today would have been the last bloods for a good while but, because I wanted the injections, I need one more blood test after the first injection.

I had my test levels checked in 2005 and they were fine. I haven't used aas since but when I had my bloods checked this years my test level was undetectable. This turned out to be down to a growth on my pituritary gland and not aas use so there you go. All ok at minute though  .


----------



## Greenspin

Where do you lot get your bloods check if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mingster

Greenspin said:


> Where do you lot get your bloods check if you don't mind me asking?


I just ask my GP  .


----------



## Greenspin

Mingster said:


> I just ask my GP  .


Fair play mate. I am interested to see where I am at. I don't expect to be to low. But I am a curious madman. Plus I was in a very isolated situation for the previous 3-4 years, and had very low libido. But the doc reckoned it was circumstantial. But I would like to see for myself where they are. But don't have the money to pay big bucks for the curiosities sake!


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I just ask my GP  .


same. But I guess once you become a certain age they are more willing, as they can check you for all sorts at the same time. I had full spectrum done 2 years ago - literally everything - for a cancer scare, but gave me a great idea of where I was.


----------



## Greenspin

DiggyV said:


> same. But I guess once you become a certain age they are more willing, as they can check you for all sorts at the same time. I had full spectrum done 2 years ago - literally everything - for a cancer scare, but gave me a great idea of where I was.


Yeah, I think it is my age that is the reason he won't do it willingly. They did random test my bloods recently, but unfortunately not for any hormone levels.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin you need to just get some meat inside you mate lol either way should help :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> Greenspin you need to just get some meat inside you mate lol either way should help :whistling:


Once I noticed my comment was in your log, I was expecting the above ---^


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Once I noticed my comment was in your log, I was expecting the above ---^


HAHAHA you come into the Flint's cave you got to expect to be mauled by the bear lol....X


----------



## Uriel

talking of mauling - my car is round at some fuking "Johnny Foreinger" types for a wash wax and valet and if my mileage has moved or my diesel needle has fropped a micron - i will be jumping on their fuking fingers lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHA you come into the Flint's cave you got to expect to be mauled by the bear lol....X


Very true! My backs still sore


----------



## flinty90

just done a back session really good session ...

warmed up with some pullovers

2 sets of 15

incline wde grip rows

4 sets 15

straight arm puhdwns

4 sets 15

cg cable row

4 sets 15

then 1 set of 21's drop set

dumbell deadlifts

4 sets 15

feel mint tonight , back really buzzing..

Now to rape a chicken and some veg lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just done a back session really good session ...
> 
> warmed up with some pullovers
> 
> 2 sets of 15
> 
> incline wde grip rows
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> straight arm puhdwns
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> cg cable row
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> then 1 set of 21's drop set
> 
> dumbell deadlifts
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> feel mint tonight , back really buzzing..
> 
> Now to rape a chicken and some veg lol !!!


Enjoy the chicken!

Don't forget to eat it after you've done the dirty 

Having flash backs reading that session!


----------



## flinty90

well sat here wide awake yet again .. fcuk sake .. this is not good at all .... dont know if its just eating late or this ****1n anavar ....


----------



## DiggyV

morning mate! 

not sure why I am wake but am wide awake, trying to get back to sleep. ahh well, not long till I train.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Ah hello my fellow nocturnal beings


----------



## flinty90

LOL cant believe you two are awake as well.. something in the water lol


----------



## DiggyV

evening fellas! :lol:

you playing online TMS?

I'm trying to watch something dull on iplayer, hoping it'll send me to sleep. so if I stop replying, its worked...


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> evening fellas! :lol:
> 
> you playing online TMS?
> 
> I'm trying to watch something dull on iplayer, hoping it'll send me to sleep. so if I stop replying, its worked...


im thinking about putting a paul mckenna hypnosis track on lol may aswell change my outlook whilst im still awake pmsl !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

DiggyV said:


> evening fellas! :lol:
> 
> you playing online TMS?
> 
> I'm trying to watch something dull on iplayer, hoping it'll send me to sleep. so if I stop replying, its worked...


Nah I'm working at the moment still, only an hour or so to go and that's me for the night. I'll wait for Sons of Anarchy to be uploaded and then head to bed once I start feeling tired. I generally only play at the weekends or when I go away for the weekend somewhere.

What you got on iplayer? I never watch any of our TV anymore really other than sport....

Not sure that Paul McKenna would put me to sleep Flinty, he'd be more likely to wind me up and send me round the bend :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ok chaps shoulders this morning ... wasnt feeling up to it as i was tired from lack of sleep last night..

finished up bieng a decent session though

*Front raises*

4 sets 15

*side raises *

4 sets 15

*smith press*

15,12,10,8,6,4,2 up to 125kg

*face pulls *

4 sets 15

*shrugs*

4 sets 15

*
last set of front ,sides and rears to finish *

felt better than i expected...

now a nice rest until tomorrow night , cardio then legs friday..

enjoying thebanter in some of the threads on here just lately lol,m everyone seems to be having a laugh and not taking things to seriously and thats a sign of a good forum ...

Keep up the good work guys ...

Goal for me is to get Rob up to 100 kg on his smith press by christmas.. a big ask but i reckon he can do it if he knuckles down..

looking forward to taking him through shoulders next week !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ok chaps shoulders this morning ... wasnt feeling up to it as i was tired from lack of sleep last night..
> 
> finished up bieng a decent session though
> 
> *Front raises*
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> *side raises *
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> *smith press*
> 
> 15,12,10,8,6,4,2 up to 125kg
> 
> *face pulls *
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> 4 sets 15
> 
> *
> last set of front ,sides and rears to finish *
> 
> felt better than i expected...
> 
> now a nice rest until tomorrow night , cardio then legs friday..
> 
> enjoying thebanter in some of the threads on here just lately lol,m everyone seems to be having a laugh and not taking things to seriously and thats a sign of a good forum ...
> 
> Keep up the good work guys ...
> 
> Goal for me is to get Rob up to 100 kg on his smith press by christmas.. a big ask but i reckon he can do it if he knuckles down..
> 
> looking forward to taking him through shoulders next week !!!


Bring on the Boulders! I'm gonna have a right bill come January 

If I'm at 100kg by Xmas I'll give you a years supply of that product I gave you last week


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Bring on the Boulders! I'm gonna have a right bill come January
> 
> If I'm at 100kg by Xmas I'll give you a years supply of that product I gave you last week


awesome mate i will have a crystal smile pmsl


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Bring on the Boulders! I'm gonna have a right bill come January
> 
> If I'm at 100kg by Xmas I'll give you a years supply of that product I gave you last week


Whats your smith press at the minute mate? Are we talking flat press or upright?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Whats your smith press at the minute mate? Are we talking flat press or upright?


upright mate for shoulders !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> upright mate for shoulders !!!


I see youre up to 125 thats a really good lift mate what sort of weight do you start at?

Shoulder press is my weakest movement i just cant gain and it litterally hurts as im doing it


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> I see youre up to 125 thats a really good lift mate what sort of weight do you start at?
> 
> Shoulder press is my weakest movement i just cant gain and it litterally hurts as im doing it


no i did 125 today mate i was feeling weaker than last week .. i hit 140 last week for 4 reps....

Keep at it mate it will come !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> no i did 125 today mate i was feeling weaker than last week .. i hit 140 last week for 4 reps....
> 
> Keep at it mate it will come !!!!


Lol im only deadlifting just over that! Fvck my efforts must be doubled lol


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Whats your smith press at the minute mate? Are we talking flat press or upright?


Hi mate, 45kg for 15 reps! So probably do 60kg at 1/2 tbh.

Slowly but surely


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hi mate, 45kg for 15 reps! So probably do 60kg at 1/2 tbh.
> 
> Slowly but surely


nah mate about 75 kg


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nah mate about 75 kg


You think ?! I'll be happy with that !


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> You think ?! I'll be happy with that !


have faith bro. i will show you next week what your capable of !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> have faith bro. i will show you next week what your capable of !!!


Jeez, I'm glad I train in London! :lol:

Good lookin lad Flinty - must get it from his mum! :tt2:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> have faith bro. i will show you next week what your capable of !!!


Gulp  ! LOL


----------



## flinty90

well in my training partners infinite wisdom has decided were doing legs tonight instead of tomorrow morning DOH !!!.

i normally like getting to wednesday as i know i have a day of rest thursday barring cardio lol... but not this week.. i feel ready for a break though ...

anyway legs tonight and then i will be resting for rest of weekend till monday so thats good..

got my 2nd jabs this afternoon aswell ... so this week i have had 1.4gram of gear in total lol... starting off steady pmsl

700 mg of anavar

750 mg of test e ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh right so this is your journal then, took me ages to find it buried amongst the other dusty threads on here.... :001_tt2:

Quick question for you Flinty - do you use barbell mil press for shoulders at all or do your favour the smith press as it allows ou to go heavier? I like the bbmp as its great for core stability too then I use a plate loaded shoulder press (hammer strength) to ramp the weight up.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh right so this is your journal then, took me ages to find it buried amongst the other dusty threads on here.... :001_tt2:
> 
> Quick question for you Flinty - do you use barbell mil press for shoulders at all or do your favour the smith press as it allows ou to go heavier? I like the bbmp as its great for core stability too then I use a plate loaded shoulder press (hammer strength) to ramp the weight up.


hi mate glad you popped in...

just the weight i use mate makes it hard to spot to be fair... i have a weak shoulder so any for or aft movement in it it will give way very quick and easy. ( happened years ago i wasnt spotted right doing a dumbell press)

Some times i will do half my sets with dumbell press for shoulders and then after 35kg sets i will go onto smith to get the heavier sets done !!!!

Not got hammer strength machines at my gym either mate which limits me too


----------



## Fatstuff

flinteastwood hows it going with ur newfound love for stabbing oil into yourself?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> flinteastwood hows it going with ur newfound love for stabbing oil into yourself?


2nd jab today mate , still a little apprehensive thinking about it but if it goes as good as my first i will be happy mate ....

you on owt at minute dude !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hi mate glad you popped in...
> 
> just the weight i use mate makes it hard to spot to be fair... i have a weak shoulder so any for or aft movement in it it will give way very quick and easy. ( happened years ago i wasnt spotted right doing a dumbell press)
> 
> Some times i will do half my sets with dumbell press for shoulders and then after 35kg sets i will go onto smith to get the heavier sets done !!!!
> 
> Not got hammer strength machines at my gym either mate which limits me too


Nice one, that makes sense. Know what you mean about shoulder injurys, they never seem to fully heal. Trying to tinker with my routine at the moment to optimise it for me. It's all trial and error so I'm keen to see what other people have found out.

Cheers and I'll keep an eye on this more often now!


----------



## gym rat

ohh jus weight to that necter of the gods kicks in mate, i like var in cycles as my own theory is that if your stronger you will lift heavier therefore yielding better gains alongside the synthesis with test.personally i think var is very under rated on bulks


----------



## Fatstuff

just a measly 600mg test lol, what site u been jabbin and have u done it urself?


----------



## Fatstuff

gym rat said:


> ohh jus weight to that necter of the gods kicks in mate, i like var in cycles as my own theory is that if your stronger you will lift heavier therefore yielding better gains alongside the synthesis with test.personally i think var is very under rated on bulks


If money grew on trees i would buy some var lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> just a measly 600mg test lol, what site u been jabbin and have u done it urself?


doing delts mate... my mate did my first ones... but after today i will probably do them myself or get missus to do it ....


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> If money grew on trees i would buy some var lol


i personally think var is fcukin mint apart from the sleep pattern mess about.. the strentgh gains on it are fcukin unreal imo !!!

deffo just 80 mg to 100 mg per day would do anyone a good cycle or as a 6 week kicker to a test cycle !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL, delts for ur first jab, ur mental lol, the thought makes me shudder. Have u thought about quads, they are a piece of pi55, two hands on the jab, two eyes on the job, on your lap (literally) 5hitloads of room to get it in the right place. Its like it was made for self administration


----------



## gym rat

Fatstuff said:


> If money grew on trees i would buy some var lol


lol you just need to find the right source my friend


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, delts for ur first jab, ur mental lol, the thought makes me shudder. Have u thought about quads, they are a piece of pi55, two hands on the jab, two eyes on the job, on your lap (literally) 5hitloads of room to get it in the right place. Its like it was made for self administration


i might do quads today as im training legs tonight aswell .. good plan stan lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

lol, u know when u do delts, which head do u do it in?


----------



## Guest

gym rat said:


> lol you just need to find the right source my friend


Even from a cheap source its way more expensive than say tbol or dbol, thats my only problem with trying it!

So what is var strength gains like vs dbol? Say 50mg dbol vs 100mg var?


----------



## Fatstuff

willsy said:


> Even from a cheap source its way more expensive than say tbol or dbol, thats my only problem with trying it!
> 
> So what is var strength gains like vs dbol? Say 50mg dbol vs 100mg var?


dont know how correct this table is but this link http://www.steroid.com/effects_of_steroids.php


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> dont know how correct this table is but this link http://www.steroid.com/effects_of_steroids.php


i injest in to my middle delt mate top of arm ....

going by that graph injectible primobolen looks like a great middle ground choice, food strength , decent weight gain and minimum sides !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

I dont know how correct the chart is but it sounds right from reading ppls experiences on it. You can see why all the gym chavs get on the 'nap 50's LOL


----------



## Guest

Am i being blind i cant see dbol On there!

Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

nope lol dont seem to be there


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Am i being blind i cant see dbol On there!
> 
> Lol


its not mate !!!


----------



## Uriel

IMO - if you have someone to do your jabs - put the ALL in our glutes.........its the biggest muscle in your body and its made for it, not many nerves or blood vessels in the upper outer 1/4

for self jabbing - the outer quads are king and pecs when you had some practice.

I did a left delt jab this week but its a fuker to aspirate alone


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> IMO - if you have someone to do your jabs - put the ALL in our glutes.........its the biggest muscle in your body and its made for it, not many nerves or blood vessels in the upper outer 1/4
> 
> for self jabbing - the outer quads are king and pecs when you had some practice.
> 
> I did a left delt jab this week but its a fuker to aspirate alone


glutes are also quite fatty though mate isnt this a bigger danger for abscess's ?? not sure but just seems to be a common theme on glute shots

do you also just bang it all in one area or do you do the opposite aswell . so half in left quad half in right quad ???

also i know the importance of aspirating but why dont most doctors do it ????


----------



## Mr_Morocco

didnt know you had a journal flinty


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> glutes are also quite fatty though mate isnt this a bigger danger for abscess's ?? not sure but just seems to be a common theme on glute shots
> 
> do you also just bang it all in one area or do you do the opposite aswell . so half in left quad half in right quad ???
> 
> also i know the importance of aspirating but why dont most doctors do it ????


a, its internet bullsh1 "most" doctors dont do it, i bet i kow more doctors personally than anyone else on this site.

fat has fuk all to do with jabs OR abcesses.....it is [email protected] jab technique most of the time causing grm getting in.

Glute shots require a DEEP jab, 1.25" - most people sh1t it and do a crap sub inch shot


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> glutes are also quite fatty though mate isnt this a bigger danger for abscess's ?? not sure but just seems to be a common theme on glute shots
> 
> do you also just bang it all in one area or do you do the opposite aswell . so half in left quad half in right quad ???


I always used to bang it all in one quad, and alternate each week. The biggest shot was 1.5ml IIRC. Never had a problem, no real PIP and no other soreness issues.



flinty90 said:


> also i know the importance of aspirating but why dont most doctors do it ????


I bet they would if they were pinning themselves. Also in a delt there may be less chance of hitting an artery or vein, as the major ones come under the arm I believe. In your quad and glute they are bigger muscles and have bigger vessels in them.

Never used a glute as always self-injected. I know people who do self-inject there, but I reckoned it was harder to get it right and more chance of movement. Quads were straight in, could see what I was doing, could do it sat down so nice and relaxed. Easy.

Oh and I only ever used greens for pinning, none of this blue or orange crap!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> a, its internet bullsh1 "most" doctors dont do it, i bet i kow more doctors personally than anyone else on this site.
> 
> fat has fuk all to do with jabs OR abcesses.....it is [email protected] jab technique most of the time causing grm getting in.
> 
> Glute shots require a DEEP jab, 1.25" - most people sh1t it and do a crap sub inch shot


wasnt doubting you mate i was just asking..

im gonna jab quads today in next 20 minutes... then train legs ...


----------



## flinty90

right mate come round just to give an eye over me,,, but did everything myself just put the stuff into one quad , everything went well, i did aspirate i was shaking like a sh1tting dog like but it went in .. so thats it on the road to massivedom lol...

off to train legsw now to get it rushing through me .....


----------



## DiggyV

Flinty, when it kicks in - you'll love it mate!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Flinty, when it kicks in - you'll love it mate!


what do you reckon i can expect feeling wise ??? in line with anavar that i have already experienced mate ???


----------



## Mr_Morocco

a stiffy in awkward places


----------



## DiggyV

Test always made me feel like me, but supercharged. If you see what I mean - like Tim Roth in The Hulk  . I felt unstoppable, and I could genuinely see the growth happening week on week, and got good steady strength gains as well. Didn't ever get roid rage, even when taking old school vet grade Parabolan (Tren Hex), I reckon its just an excuse for nutters to vent! :lol:

Never taken Anavar as wasn't around back in the day - well not that I was aware of, but test was different to DBol for example - that just made my bollocks hurt - but was worth it for the jump in strength gains I got from it. Never got pumps either, even though I get them now whilst still natty - well natty-ish. So Anavar would be a no-no for me anyway just from this viewpoint.

EDIT: and as Afghan says, unexpected wood!


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> a stiffy in awkward places


fcuk me im already hyperactive in the stiffy department lol.... i best get another woman to rape aswell as just greashie and my ,missus pmsl !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

What you taking mate? cant be ****d to read through the whole journal


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> What you taking mate? cant be ****d to read through the whole journal


lazy cnut lol. im not telling then haha.. read some of it mate i would appreciate any input

always good to have a womans point of view lol X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i was gonna subscribe but f*ck yas now!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> lazy cnut lol. im not telling then haha.. read some of it mate i would appreciate any input
> 
> always good to have a womans point of view lol X


Pmsl


----------



## Uriel

what gear are you jabbing flinty - missed it?


----------



## DiggyV

Test E mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> right mate come round just to give an eye over me,,, but did everything myself just put the stuff into one quad , everything went well, i did aspirate i was shaking like a sh1tting dog like but it went in .. so thats it on the road to massivedom lol...
> 
> off to train legsw now to get it rushing through me .....


Nice one Flinty, posts like these are getting me closer and closer to joining you dirty roiding cnuts.


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL yeah, i have banged in 2ml in my quad no probs, pip dies down after couple go's. i alternate each week, sometimes because i get no pip anymore i dont even remember what leg i done it in the week before


----------



## Guest

Hope you've had a good session mate


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> Test E mate.


i meant brand?


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> i meant brand?


Probably the one that 45% of people on here get 

Not 50%, 45% to be precise.


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Probably the one that 45% of people on here get
> 
> Not 50%, 45% to be precise.


lol - did Chem hurt your feeling bro? lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> lol - did Chem hurt your feeling bro? lol


Yes 

Na, I'm cool.

Obviously knows his stuff, but don't think he realises what these forums are all about 

How are you Mr. Uriel....? You get round to watching the Dino program?


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Yes
> 
> Na, I'm cool.
> 
> Obviously knows his stuff, but don't think he realises what these forums are all about
> 
> How are you Mr. Uriel....? You get round to watching the Dino program?


i dont know chem mate lol and you are right there is more to ukm that training lol.......the thing is - you dont start training and get a huge body overnight and i think he could have been more sensitive to that.

what dino program bro? refresh my (old) memory?


----------



## paul81

Uriel said:


> i dont know chem mate lol and you are right there is more to ukm that training lol.......the thing is - you dont start training and get a huge body overnight and i think he could have been more sensitive to that.
> 
> what dino program bro? *refresh my (old) memory?*


................alzheimer's

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> i dont know chem mate lol and you are right there is more to ukm that training lol.......the thing is - you dont start training and get a huge body overnight and i think he could have been more sensitive to that.
> 
> what dino program bro? refresh my (old) memory?


Bless chem, it's his life to him, a hobby for many of us 

The program I sent you links to lol

Best part is one that puts 40kg on a day for its entire life! Lucky bugger


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Bless chem, it's his life to him, a hobby for many of us
> 
> The program I sent you links to lol
> 
> Best part is one that puts 40kg on a day for its entire life! Lucky bugger


ah lol - with you now yeah.....

One way or another - you are not going to make many chums (which was plainly intentional) by calling almost half the members muppets lol)....

Anyway - i will be gwrowing JUST like a dinosaur very very soon bro......

Poor Flinty and mingster will be crying buckets of pish when they see what i am about to do to my body lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> ah lol - with you now yeah.....
> 
> One way or another - you are not going to make many chums (which was plainly intentional) by calling almost half the members muppets lol)....
> 
> Anyway - i will be gwrowing JUST like a dinosaur very very soon bro......
> 
> Poor Flinty and mingster will be crying buckets of pish when they see what i am about to do to my body lol


Remember, it's a precise 45%....55% are good to go!

I'm intrigued....has your latest delivery of juice arrived?!?


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> Poor Flinty and mingster will be crying buckets of pish when they see what i am about to do to my body lol


Why? You planning on booty implants pmsl....


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> I'm intrigued....has your latest delivery of juice arrived?!?


it is ......"Inbound"

I will be reporting with glee the massiveness of my stash VERY soon lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> it is ......"Inbound"
> 
> I will be reporting with glee the massiveness of my stash VERY soon lol


Look forward to reading it!

Remember, pics or BS


----------



## flinty90

Uriel its Phenom Pharmacy test e 250 mate ....


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uriel its Phenom Pharmacy test e 250 mate ....


ok!!!

never heard of it lol

as for your fuking disgusting text earlier......well........I guess its too late to take my b'stard mobile number back lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ok!!!
> 
> never heard of it lol
> 
> as for your fuking disgusting text earlier......well........I guess its too late to take my b'stard mobile number back lol


yes but thanks for your reply mate, i didnt believe you had such a big c0ck mate until that text pic .. fcuk me have you been injecting that with synthol ??? lol


----------



## gym rat

erm i think im in the wrong part of the forum pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes but thanks for your reply mate, i didnt believe you had such a big c0ck mate until that text pic .. fcuk me have you been injecting that with synthol ??? lol


only with a very small slin pin lol................it was a joke ruler - the inches are really mm's pmsl


----------



## Uriel

gym rat said:


> erm i think im in the wrong part of the forum pmsl


VERY WRONG lol


----------



## gym rat

you aint kidding matey


----------



## flinty90

right now thats put in back of my mind lol..

trained legs tonight , im hanging . i decided to just bang all the gear in 1 quad . it will leave me another site for next week now... but i will continue to do half and half with delt shots...

I had a lad in gym tonight (i looked after gym for a couple of hours and locked up tonight) tried him out on my bicep challenge lol.. he was in bits and failed 4 times during the test ..

i also had with rope pulldowns the same challenge he failed that 5 times pmsl...

he said it was awesome though ..... definitely would make your arms grow over a few weeks ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Uriel its Phenom Pharmacy test e 250 mate ....


ive got a vial of that stuff unused no idea what its like though .


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> right now thats put in back of my mind lol..
> 
> trained legs tonight , im hanging . i decided to just bang all the gear in 1 quad . it will leave me another site for next week now... but i will continue to do half and half with delt shots...
> 
> I had a lad in gym tonight (i looked after gym for a couple of hours and locked up tonight) tried him out on my bicep challenge lol.. he was in bits and failed 4 times during the test ..
> 
> i also had with rope pulldowns the same challenge he failed that 5 times pmsl...
> 
> he said it was awesome though ..... definitely would make your arms grow over a few weeks ...


im intrigued about this arm routine... i tried searching but got 3 pages back and gave up... alot of C0ck mentioned tho lol funnily enough uriels pmsl


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> ive got a vial of that stuff unused no idea what its like though .


i will send you my address mate lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Whats the arm test buddy? 100rep bb?


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> im intrigued about this arm routine... i tried searching but got 3 pages back and gave up... alot of C0ck mentioned tho lol funnily enough uriels pmsl


just get an oly bar mate and strict curl it 100 times. it doesnt matter how long it takes you to do them as long as you do 100 strict reps, now if you stop thats fine but you can not put the bar down , change grip, or rest bar on your legs or anything you just have to stand and hold it...

try it mate , if your very strong in bicep then add no more than 5 kg either side.... . do 100 regardless but if you put bar down you count that as a fail.. just try and do it with minimum fails !!!

triceps the same..

rope pushdowns , strict dont let the weights touch otherwise that counts as a fail...


----------



## gym rat

oh the good old widow maker high rep stint... fcuk they're sore bro


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just get an oly bar mate and strict curl it 100 times. it doesnt matter how long it takes you to do them as long as you do 100 strict reps, now if you stop thats fine but you can not put the bar down , change grip, or rest bar on your legs or anything you just have to stand and hold it...
> 
> try it mate , if your very strong in bicep then add no more than 5 kg either side.... . do 100 regardless but if you put bar down you count that as a fail.. just try and do it with minimum fails !!!
> 
> triceps the same..
> 
> rope pushdowns , strict dont let the weights touch otherwise that counts as a fail...


Yea i tried that with empty bar and failed!

Whats the standard weight to use for rope pulldowns mate im doing this 2mo with chest tris


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Yea i tried that with empty bar and failed!
> 
> Whats the standard weight to use for rope pulldowns mate im doing this 2mo with chest tris


try about half of what you would normally use mate !!!


----------



## Guest

It's a killer, 74 and I was out! Ready to explode


----------



## Breda

willsy:2592012 said:


> Yea i tried that with empty bar and failed!
> 
> Whats the standard weight to use for rope pulldowns mate im doing this 2mo with chest tris


All I'll say is good luck

Tried this last week with cgbp had 10kg each side got to 67 and fcuked it off lol it fcukin hurts man


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> All I'll say is good luck
> 
> Tried this last week with cgbp had 10kg each side got to 67 and fcuked it off lol it fcukin hurts man


Lol i think if i was going to do it close grip it would be bar only or 5kg a side not with 40kg for 100!

I'll have a go 2mo with about 60lbs normally go to about 120 or so on rope cable thingy majig


----------



## Uriel

can't see paul81 liking that.........................you know how he hates going over 5 reps lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> can't see paul81 liking that.........................you know how he hates going over 5 reps lol


LMFAO ...


----------



## expletive

**** I've finally caught up with your journal Flinster.

Things move fast round here

Welcome to the Darkside brother


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> **** I've finally caught up with your journal Flinster.
> 
> Things move fast round here
> 
> Welcome to the Darkside brother


yes mate folks keep filling it with perverse material and its offending to read.. i love it here pmsl !!!


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty why are you a strange shade of yellow

have you stopped taking showers


----------



## gym rat

flinty90 said:


> yes mate folks keep filling it with perverse material and its offending to read.. i love it here pmsl !!!


lol i think calling some1 straight on this board would be offensive... your all bumders


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> flinty why are you a strange shade of yellow
> 
> have you stopped taking showers


whos Flight ??? lol...

if you mean me its probably sclerosis of my liver mate hahaha !!!


----------



## DiggyV

or all that hardcore Var you've been taking...... PMSL

Sorry mate couldn't resist after the comments yesterday. :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

100 reps? I run out of fingers to count with after 10.


----------



## paul81

Uriel said:


> can't see paul81 liking that.........................you know how he hates going over 5 reps lol





flinty90 said:


> LMFAO ...


[email protected] :lol: :lol:

true though :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

might give that 100 reps a go tommorow


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> might give that 100 reps a go tommorow


i dont se the point?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> i dont se the point?


something different to do for biceps/triceps, seriously lacking motivation in the gym past week or so maybe trying something new will help, just got my no-xplode aswell


----------



## Uriel

yeah i guess a change is as good as a rest


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i dont se the point?


its a good little workout for your biceps mate. definitely will stimulate growth

try it Uri you flamin great galaaa lol !!!


----------



## paul81

Liking the new semi-smile avi flint :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> Liking the new semi-smile avi flint :lol:


well i didnt want to go the whole hog and look too happy pmsl , pic was taking a while ago now mate... just dont like smiling makes me look weak pmsl !!!!


----------



## Guest

chilli said:


> 100 reps? I run out of fingers to count with after 10.


Most people here in dorset run out at 11


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well i didnt want to go the whole hog and look too happy pmsl , pic was taking a while ago now mate... just dont like smiling makes me look weak pmsl !!!!


What would you say your bf is now mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

paul81 said:


> Liking the new semi-smile avi flint :lol:


I find it unnerving. Can't decide wether it's threatening or lecherous.


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> What would you say your bf is now mate?


i havent got a clue mate , higher than it will ever be again mate i promise you that lol...


----------



## Mingster

If I did a 100 rep set I would miss two meals :confused1:


----------



## paul81

I could do it. Would take me 20 sets, but i could do it


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> I could do it. Would take me 20 sets, but i could do it


LOL

Always comes back to number 5 doesn't it


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> LOL
> 
> Always comes back to number 5 doesn't it


wonder why its 5 and not 7 lol....









pic was so good i used it twice lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> wonder why its 5 and not 7 lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic was so good i used it twice lol


PMSL!

Can't put that up whilst I'm driving, do myself a mischief


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Can't put that up whilst I'm driving, do myself a mischief


he looks good though mate that 5x5 is really starting to kick in now cant you see lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

post this cos i thought it was funny Mr Khan lol


----------



## andy

paul81 said:


> Liking the new semi-smile avi flint :lol:


looks more like a grimace to me........

i want to see those pearly whites


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> looks more like a grimace to me........
> 
> i want to see those pearly whites


just for you mate but i struggled to find one lol this was last year i think !!!


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> looks more like a grimace to me........
> 
> i want to see those pearly whites


Speaking of pearly whites, you ran out of those things I sent ya


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> post this cos i thought it was funny Mr Khan lol


I didn't know this guy lives in England. I watch a link from this video and he sound like he's from England, but it was the shopping in Tesco that did it! Funny guy!


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> I didn't know this guy lives in England. I watch a link from this video and he sound like he's from England, but it was the shopping in Tesco that did it! Funny guy!


yes mate sheffield .. biggest english bb


----------



## flinty90

Well just had a really good bonus chest session with ROB just to show him how we do it in the house of pain...

He got a pb aswell which im quite proud of him for.. he did really well. lol he will feel that fcuker tomorrow pmsl !!!!

Nice one ROB and thanks for coming lol


----------



## Breda

Well done fellas

What happend to mike... Didnt he want to be around you high reppin tossers


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Well done fellas
> 
> What happend to mike... Didnt he want to be around you high reppin tossers


Whos mike ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well just had a really good bonus chest session with ROB just to show him how we do it in the house of pain...
> 
> He got a pb aswell which im quite proud of him for.. he did really well. lol he will feel that fcuker tomorrow pmsl !!!!
> 
> Nice one ROB and thanks for coming lol


I can confirm its a house of pain, pain is sinking in even more so now! :surrender:

PB on Bench Press  Well happy, so thanks Flinty! Not anywhere near you, but my time will come.....

Thanks for having me mate, proper nice folk in there too, advice from left, right and centre :thumb:


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2595244 said:


> Whos mike ???


Paul81 obviously :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I can confirm its a house of pain, pain is sinking in even more so now!  :surrender:
> 
> PB on Bench Press  Well happy, so thanks Flinty! Not anywhere near you, but my time will come.....
> 
> Thanks for having me mate, proper nice folk in there too, advice from left, right and centre :thumb:


It is a good little gym mate, i have somne good lads in there and all are willing to help and spot you or train with you. no fcukin egos mate...

You have done really well , the routines im showing you are fcukin hard work mate , and thats a fact , some people go into a gym and give about 50 % effort but these routines are full bore intense things and your adapting well..

Next time you can see if you can manage a single press up when you have finished lol... its horrible when your mind says yes and your body says fcuk that im done lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Paul81 obviously :whistling:


he wouldnt survive in my gym mate im afraid lol....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> It is a good little gym mate, i have somne good lads in there and all are willing to help and spot you or train with you. no fcukin egos mate...
> 
> You have done really well , the routines im showing you are fcukin hard work mate , and thats a fact , some people go into a gym and give about 50 % effort but these routines are full bore intense things and your adapting well..
> 
> Next time you can see if you can manage a single press up when you have finished lol... its horrible when your mind says yes and your body says fcuk that im done lol !!!


Yes it bloody is! Damn body giving up on me  If I'd fired 10 out though that would be a bad thing, Thoroughly fvcked !

So thank you. :beer:


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2595264 said:


> he wouldnt survive in my gym mate im afraid lol....


Why.....Too many reps goin on lol

Your gym sounds like it has a good atmosphere in there if I'm ever in notts i'll give you a call


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yes it bloody is! Damn body giving up on me  If I'd fired 10 out though that would be a bad thing, Thoroughly fvcked !
> 
> So thank you. :beer:


when we normally finish our last set of push ups mate, how i had my hand on your back in your 3rd set my training partner virtually lays over my back lol.. i struggle to get 7 or 8 mate .


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Why.....Too many reps goin on lol
> 
> Your gym sounds like it has a good atmosphere in there if I'm ever in notts i'll give you a call


its not even just about reps mate its about form reps and weight to be fair. Paul just doesnt like the bigger rep ranges , which is fine he trains differently ...

he would have been sweating like a fat kid in a pie shop doing that chest routine today mate :lol: ...

If you ever in this area mate i would love to have a session with ya bro !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> when we normally finish our last set of push ups mate, how i had my hand on your back in your 3rd set my training partner virtually lays over my back lol.. i struggle to get 7 or 8 mate .


Blooming hell. That's even more of a killer then!

Roll on Tuesdays Shoulder session, I'm gonna need these 2 days for R&R


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Blooming hell. That's even more of a killer then!
> 
> Roll on Tuesdays Shoulder session, I'm gonna need these 2 days for R&R


yes shoulders mate lol... then only legs and you will know how i roll for all routines !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes shoulders mate lol... then only legs and you will know how i roll for all routines !!!


LOL I will 

I've just laid on the floor and failed to get up 

Missus thinks it hilarious


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2595283 said:


> its not even just about reps mate its about form reps and weight to be fair. Paul just doesnt like the bigger rep ranges , which is fine he trains differently ...
> 
> he would have been sweating like a fat kid in a pie shop doing that chest routine today mate :lol: ...
> 
> If you ever in this area mate i would love to have a session with ya bro !!


I kinda know where he's coming from tbf, when you have a way of training and you know what works for you, you don't really want to deviate from it

I've just got myself a tp and he trains different to me and I'm not sure if I like it but I'm willing to give it a go


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I kinda know where he's coming from tbf, when you have a way of training and you know what works for you, you don't really want to deviate from it
> 
> I've just got myself a tp and he trains different to me and I'm not sure if I like it but I'm willing to give it a go


exactly mate , the fact that rob likes this style of routine and lives only a few miles away is luck more than anything . or unlucky for him lol


----------



## flinty90

Well guys , i am going to a concert tomorrow night to watch "INCUBUS" not really heard a lot of there stuff but a mate had a ticket going free and i could do with a night out the house lol....

Watched V for vendetta last night haha. strange film ....

not doing much today, might go and watch my son play hockey today but its lovely here so whatever i do i want to be outdoors for a few hours , feel like im fcukin hibernating just lately...

3rd jab tomorrow. wondering wether 7 ml would be excessive pmsl !!!!

hope you all have a good day X


----------



## Cam93

good too see two forum members train togeather, specialy as it seems like your a bit of a quidance flinty, i'd ****ing love to have a experience member of my gym take my under his wing so to speak - proper give me hell!


----------



## flinty90

Cam93 said:


> good too see two forum members train togeather, specialy as it seems like your a bit of a quidance flinty, i'd ****ing love to have a experience member of my gym take my under his wing so to speak - proper give me hell!


Me and ROB have an understanding i provide him pain, he povides me with some stuff that lasts me a year or so lol 

your right though its noce to get a session with peole off here.. after christmas, WORK permitting i want to travel around the country meeting up with folks from here for sessions. i want to try and learn as much as i can different styles, and also different gyms ...

i will start another journal called "flinty's little britain" lol TM and log sessions with members from here and what i thought to there gyms etc !!!


----------



## Cam93

haha if you do end up doing that, give me a PM i'll hook you up with a load of free pass's for my gym!

show you how we young'uns do it!  no ****...

... slight ****...

okay pretty ****.


----------



## flinty90

Cam93 said:


> haha if you do end up doing that, give me a PM i'll hook you up with a load of free pass's for my gym!
> 
> show you how we young'uns do it!  no ****...
> 
> ... slight ****...
> 
> okay pretty ****.


No probs mate , when im up for doing this i will advertise on here , and try and plan a route around the country .. im serious about this is something i really want to do !!!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> Me and ROB have an understanding i provide him pain, he povides me with some stuff that lasts me a year or so lol
> 
> your right though its noce to get a session with peole off here.. after christmas, WORK permitting i want to travel around the country meeting up with folks from here for sessions. i want to try and learn as much as i can different styles, and also different gyms ...
> 
> i will start another journal called "flinty's little britain" lol TM and log sessions with members from here and what i thought to there gyms etc !!!


Sounds like a good idea mate, look me up if your round gloucestershire, if im not working away though LOL


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Me and ROB have an understanding i provide him pain, he povides me with some stuff that lasts me a year or so lol
> 
> your right though its noce to get a session with peole off here.. after christmas, WORK permitting i want to travel around the country meeting up with folks from here for sessions. i want to try and learn as much as i can different styles, and also different gyms ...
> 
> i will start another journal called "flinty's little britain" lol TM and log sessions with members from here and what i thought to there gyms etc !!!


Yes, it's most certainly pain! Really has been an eye opener training together though.

End result will be worth it though, I say end but when do you stop in this game.......


----------



## flinty90

Been to watch lad play hockey, he did really well , there team lost though but never mind they all enjoyed it...

Had a bacon joint from tesco for lunch lol just sat there like henry the 8th munching on it, dog licking her lips waiting for the bone lol...

picked up some fish for tonight and some wedges and mushy peas yummy.. and a mixed berries crumble with custard for pudding ....

think im gonna do my weekly jab tonight as well get it out the way ....

whats everyone else been up to ??


----------



## expletive

Chilling with the Fam today, not much else


----------



## MRSTRONG

expletive said:


> Chilling with the Fam today, not much else


kept meaning to leave you a message m8 .

what was your thoughts of ministry ?


----------



## expletive

ewen said:


> kept meaning to leave you a message m8 .
> 
> what was your thoughts of ministry ?


Loved it mate, good gym, nice and tidy, good atmosphere and people were really friendly.

Had a good chat with Steve Winters after I met you.

I definitely will trainm there again if in the area

It was good to meet you Ewen, didnt chat too long as you were blasting away through your deadlift sets


----------



## MRSTRONG

expletive said:


> Loved it mate, good gym, nice and tidy, good atmosphere and people were really friendly.
> 
> Had a good chat with Steve Winters after I met you.
> 
> I definitely will trainm there again if in the area
> 
> It was good to meet you Ewen, didnt chat too long as you were blasting away through your deadlift sets


good to hear you liked the place .

normally id have more time i got a comp coming up trying to peak for 10 december preparation and all that , getting that right is harder than getting diet in check .

next time your in the area let me know id like a session with you see if i can learn any new tips .

would be good if it was a leg session though as i have a killer routine lol .

good to meet you though 

btw how the fuk has flinty clocked up 104 pages and only been training 3 weeks :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> good to hear you liked the place .
> 
> normally id have more time i got a comp coming up trying to peak for 10 december preparation and all that , getting that right is harder than getting diet in check .
> 
> next time your in the area let me know id like a session with you see if i can learn any new tips .
> 
> would be good if it was a leg session though as i have a killer routine lol .
> 
> good to meet you though
> 
> btw how the fuk has flinty clocked up 104 pages and only been training 3 weeks :lol:


ALPHA !!!!


----------



## flinty90

plus i have written 103 pages myself lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> plus i have written 103 pages myself lol


now thats possible


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> now thats possible


well its the only bit of sense in the whole 104 pages pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

mixed berry and cherry crumble and custard mmmmmmmmmmmm

that is all !!!!


----------



## Guest

Hope you enjoyed the Crumble !!

I had an omelette for supper LOL

Have a good day mate.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hope you enjoyed the Crumble !!
> 
> I had an omelette for supper LOL
> 
> Have a good day mate.


crumble was lush, didnt sit well though when i went to bed lol.. maybe ate it a bit late..

Anyway went to gym and trained chest AGAIN this morning so wasnt up to my normal standards as i had trained it saturday with Rob lol...

*
Incline Chest press*

*
*

15 x 50 kg

15 x 70 kg

15 x 95 kg

20 dropset 10 x 125kg 10 x 75 kg

*Db flies supersetted with press ups*

15 x 15 kg 15 press ups

15 x 20 kg 10 press ups

15 x 20 kg 10 press ups plus 10 kg plate on back

15 x 20 kg 10 press ups plus 15 kg plate on back

*Cable crossovers*

15 x 30

15 x 40

15 x 50

15 x 60

*
standing plate flies sides*

4 sets 15

*standing plate raise front*

2 sets of 15

2 sets of 20

session done..

Now going to chill. off out tonight to watch a concert with mates.. (incubus) looking forward to that

then up at 6 am to train shoulders with rob in morning , then train back tomorrow night DOH !!!

Wont normally be doing all these double sessions , just trying to give rob a few routine tips to go through , done back, chest , tomorrow shoulders and then legs at some point !!!


----------



## Guest

Still good going there mate!!

Really good considering you did chest Saturday.

Yes, roll on tomorrow for a bright and early shoulder session 

Legs at the weekend is what I'm thinking.....?!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Still good going there mate!!
> 
> Really good considering you did chest Saturday.
> 
> Yes, roll on tomorrow for a bright and early shoulder session
> 
> Legs at the weekend is what I'm thinking.....?!


you coming here to do them mate or me coming to you ??? if you come here you can meet my training partner too .. see what a unit looks like lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you coming here to do them mate or me coming to you ??? if you come here you can meet my training partner too .. see what a unit looks like lol !!!


Fvck my poxy gym lol.

I'll come to you mate and meet another monster


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Fvck my poxy gym lol.
> 
> I'll come to you mate and meet another monster


lol. you will mate..

i was telling him i was looking at the 7 ml bottle i had thinking about getting it all in. then he said this morning well i just put 8 ml in this morning pmsl as if it was fcuk all !!!

mans a fcukin animal !!!


----------



## Guest

Some people are just made for it lol

Where did you make the insertion today


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Some people are just made for it lol
> 
> Where did you make the insertion today


Delts mate 1.5 ml in each lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Delts mate 1.5 ml in each lol !!!


Bet your doing it without thinking !

I'll have to have a crack once I'm up in weight


----------



## Guest

Thanks for this morning bro, just realised got PB on Shoulder Press, only 2 reps but who cares


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Thanks for this morning bro, just realised got PB on Shoulder Press, only 2 reps but who cares


nice one matey .. you will be busrting pb's all over place for next couple of months mate... will deffo get you to 100 kg o shoulders by christmas i reckon !!!

get your first gym session loged in your journal mate lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nice one matey .. you will be busrting pb's all over place for next couple of months mate... will deffo get you to 100 kg o shoulders by christmas i reckon !!!
> 
> get your first gym session loged in your journal mate lol !!!


I hope so!

See what Saturday brings on legs 

I'll get it logged for all to see.


----------



## flinty90

ok so trained this morning , shoulders session with young Rob . i have got to try and recoop ready for back session tonight, i know its not ideal this week but whilst im feeling good it wont hurt my body to double up for a couple of sessions this week.. back to normal next week smashing it hard..

8 scrambled eggs , ham, red onion and a bit of salad for lunch... im feeling quite hungry ...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty whats your back, bicep workout look like? i need something new to try so i can get re-motivated


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> flinty whats your back, bicep workout look like? i need something new to try so i can get re-motivated


hi mate..

Back workout looks like this mainly mate

*Wide grip lat pulls* or chins to start

15 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 75kg

6 x 80kg

4 x 90kg

2 x 110kg (stack) still strict and no throwing my weight into them,

*
Inverted CG pulldowns* or straight arm pushdowns

15 x 30kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 45kg

15 x 50kg (first time i have done these)

*
Seated wide grip row* or single arm dumbell rows or seated cg rows

15 x 60kg

15 x 65kg

15 x 75kg

21's from 80 kg drop set down to 65 then 50 then up to 80 kg for as many as you can i got 5, these were murder..

*Deadlifts*

15 x 80kg

15 x 100kg

10 x 130kg

5 x 160kg (grip and forearms were shot)

biceps i only train oncer per fortnight mate ..

but it will normally be

*seated DB curls*

3 x 20

*standing hammer curls*

3x 20

*and then ez bar curls *

3 x 20

*then a 21 rep drop set ...*

*
*

thats generally the idea..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

cheers mate gonna try out that back routine tonight


----------



## NorthernSoul

Might as well have a read of this malark.


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> cheers mate gonna try out that back routine tonight


just make sure you really squeeze at top of movements mate, try and touch your shoulder blades together, get it really deep and slow.. you will definitely feel it !!!


----------



## flinty90

Sean91 said:


> Might as well have a read of this malark.


yes mate have a read , glad you joined us !!!


----------



## flinty90

well i have decided im going to do 1gram of test per week from this week.. just seems daft not to really, may aswell give it a good blast and see how i repsond to it ..

i know some may think for a first course its OTT but im figuring if everything else is as right as i can get it then fcuk it lets see the big changes ...

still taking anavar for another 3 weeks also so my total at minute will be 1.7 grams per week ...

fcuk it you only live once !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> well i have decided im going to do 1gram of test per week from this week.. just seems daft not to really, may aswell give it a good blast and see how i repsond to it ..
> 
> i know some may think for a first course its OTT but im figuring if everything else is as right as i can get it then fcuk it lets see the big changes ...
> 
> still taking anavar for another 3 weeks also so my total at minute will be 1.7 grams per week ...
> 
> fcuk it you only live once !!!


HaHaHaHa. You and Uriel are just trying to get a headstart, I see your game pmsl. I'm coming for you so best get jabbing whilst the jabbings good:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> HaHaHaHa. You and Uriel are just trying to get a headstart, I see your game pmsl. I'm coming for you so best get jabbing whilst the jabbings good:lol:


mate the road to massivedom has already started lol..... will do my 2nd jab saturday . might let ROB watch and get him interested in the deep dark side lol !!!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> mate the road to massivedom has already started lol..... will do my 2nd jab saturday . might let ROB watch and get him interested in the deep dark side lol !!!!


You're pure evil mate:lol::lol:But that avi doesn't scare me...................................................................................................................................................................much


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> You're pure evil mate:lol::lol:But that avi doesn't scare me...................................................................................................................................................................much


lol i really must change my avi back hahaha


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> lol i really must change my avi back hahaha


Good plan:lol: Though I haven't had a single trick or treater or penny for the guy kids since I printed it off and stuck it on my front door:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> mate the road to massivedom has already started lol..... will do my 2nd jab saturday . might let ROB watch and get him interested in the deep dark side lol !!!!


cue evil laugh.....


----------



## Uriel

fuk sake flinty - you dirty roiding cnut.....1.7 for your FIRST cycle...lol lol lol lol...

Well - i guess you really are after me a ming.............i only just do those doses after 4 years and not even that most of the time.

In all honesty though - there is a lot to be said for higher doses initially to get tissue on and lower doses later on to tweak and thicken/densen it...


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> fuk sake flinty - you dirty roiding cnut.....1.7 for your FIRST cycle...lol lol lol lol...
> 
> Well - i guess you really are after me a ming.............i only just do those doses after 4 years and not even that most of the time.
> 
> In all honesty though - there is a lot to be said for higher doses initially to get tissue on and lower doses *later on to tweak and thicken/densen it.*..


mate i will be tweaking and thickening like a fcukin Knorrs stockpot lol !!!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> mate i will be tweaking and thickening like a fcukin Knorrs stockpot lol !!!!


look mate - change that fuking hideous beardy avatar....its putting me off my sausage and eggs lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> look mate - change that fuking hideous beardy avatar....its putting me off my sausage and eggs lol


fcuk sake at least im smiling !!! lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake at least im smiling !!! lol


only cause in my imagination - a small lap dog is licking your willy


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> only cause in my imagination - a small lap dog is licking your willy


No of course not :wub: :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> No of course not :wub: :whistling:


Actually the more i stare at the avvy - i'm convinced you have it by the ears facing away from you and have JUST entered it lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> only cause in my imagination - a small lap dog is licking your willy


I see it more like a giant koi carp specially reared for this purpose in the pond behind his log cabin pmsl....


----------



## Guest

How are you eating at the minute flinty? (dont say with your mouth either)

You still cutting up? If so is your strength increasing at the same time mate?


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> How are you eating at the minute flinty? (dont say with your mouth either)
> 
> You still cutting up? If so is your strength increasing at the same time mate?


he shouldnt really be cutting on 1.7 g EW lol


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> How are you eating at the minute flinty? (dont say with your mouth either)
> 
> You still cutting up? If so is your strength increasing at the same time mate?


Im eating above maintanance mate but keeping it clean.. im building mass but clean mass and hoping that the gear and diet together will still continue to change my composition.

i just have some gut to get rid of, but i figure i will just get rst of my body that big my gut looks tiny in comparison lol !!!

Was talking to Rob about it yesterday whilst posing in mirrors lol.. i have lots of shape coming through , and to be fair im sick of cutting for a bit, been doing it for too long.. so its mass at minute and then after christmas i will look at continuing to trim fat !!!


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> he shouldnt really be cutting on 1.7 g EW lol


Oh yea good point lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Im eating above maintanance mate but keeping it clean.. im building mass but clean mass and hoping that the gear and diet together will still continue to change my composition.
> 
> i just have some gut to get rid of, but i figure i will just get rst of my body that big my gut looks tiny in comparison lol !!!
> 
> Was talking to Rob about it yesterday whilst posing in mirrors lol.. i have lots of shape coming through , and to be fair im sick of cutting for a bit, been doing it for too long.. so its mass at minute and then after christmas i will look at continuing to trim fat !!!


Good stuff, you mind posting up what you eat today so i can get some ideas from what your eating? Im struggling with my diet its all over the place


----------



## Mingster

I've always been a believer in the 'If my gut gets big I just make my shoulders bigger' school of thought


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> Good stuff, you mind posting up what you eat today so i can get some ideas from what your eating? Im struggling with my diet its all over the place


I build a diet from the protein required up

For a guy your size needs around 170G a day or so (so there is your first 650 ish Kcal)

Next - get your oils in, - essential fatts - a good 3 or 5 g

fats - after that - nice olive oil, cheese butter, nuts seeds etc another 6 or 700 cals

then your complex clean carb with as much nutrition as you can manage, lentils, beans....topped off with fuel- sweet potatos, rice - whatever....a thousand cals

add in your fruit & Veg.. i dont count veg atall - get plenty in and dont worry about the cals

add in a daily snack or 2......gets you up to a nice 3K cal................

watch for 3 months then tweak as needed to add more food or reduce if getting fat


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Im eating above maintanance mate but keeping it clean.. im building mass but clean mass and hoping that the gear and diet together will still continue to change my composition.
> 
> i just have some gut to get rid of, but i figure i will just get rst of my body that big my gut looks tiny in comparison lol !!!
> 
> Was talking to Rob about it yesterday whilst posing in mirrors lol.. i have lots of shape coming through , and to be fair im sick of cutting for a bit, been doing it for too long.. so its mass at minute and then after christmas i will look at continuing to trim fat !!!


I can confirm the mirror posing 

Shape is looking freaking awesome!

Solid definition no doubt and it's only going one way.....BIGGER solid definition 

Quality Shoulders and Chest on Mr. Flinty !!

Now, when are you introducing me to this BJ dog you have


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Good stuff, you mind posting up what you eat today so i can get some ideas from what your eating? Im struggling with my diet its all over the place


no probs mate, i will do a TODAYS diet log as i eat it for you

im currently weighing 238 pounds . so to get my caloie intake i have merely times my body weight in pounds by 12.5 as i go through the course my size should go up so will increase this in the following weeks..

so 238 pounds X 14 = 2900 cals per day

this will be split personally for me at

Protein 1.5 gram per lb = 357 grams = 1428 cals

fat .5 grams per lb of BW =119 grams = 1071 cals

carbs .4 grams per lb bw = 100 grams= 400

Carbs will be times roughly around training times, protein and fats will be the staple, so very little carbs (im carb sensetive)

will run this for about 3 weeks , see how i feel and look and alter accordingly...

fish, chicken,beef,mince, butter,eggs,cheese, broccoli,brussels jacket potato, sweet potato,lentils,mixed beans, millet, couscous, cream and peanut butter and whey will be mainly what my days consist of ...

so pretty clean and minimum carbs... let the gear do the work, and train like a demon..


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I've always been a believer in the 'If my gut gets big I just make my shoulders bigger' school of thought


lol exactly what i was thinking mate lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks flinty i know im a pain in the ass lol reps


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Thanks flinty i know im a pain in the ass lol reps


anytime mate, thats what these journals are here for brother ask away !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I build a diet from the protein required up
> 
> For a guy your size needs around 170G a day or so (so there is your first 650 ish Kcal)
> 
> Next - get your oils in, - essential fatts - a good 3 or 5 g
> 
> fats - after that - nice olive oil, cheese butter, nuts seeds etc another 6 or 700 cals
> 
> then your complex clean carb with as much nutrition as you can manage, lentils, beans....topped off with fuel- sweet potatos, rice - whatever....a thousand cals
> 
> add in your fruit & Veg.. i dont count veg atall - get plenty in and dont worry about the cals
> 
> add in a daily snack or 2......gets you up to a nice 3K cal................
> 
> watch for 3 months then tweak as needed to add more food or reduce if getting fat


so looking at my diet breakdown we agree on the protein intake , im perhaps slightly higher than you suggest, but about the carbs mate ??? should i swap out a few more carbs for fat and protein do you think ??? knowing how fcukin fussy i am with carbs ??


----------



## Uriel

IMO - theprotein should be 1.5 grammes per LEAN lb mass so you need to subtract your BF lbs from you scale weight flinty..

I ease off on protein to 150 - 200 g ED on cruise and I up it to 300g on blast...I weigh around 235 today but I take off BF (around 16% = 40lbs ish) so my lean mass is about 190 lbs ISH


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> IMO - theprotein should be 1.5 grammes per LEAN lb mass so you need to subtract your BF lbs from you scale weight flinty..


SEE my above comment mate you must have posted just after


----------



## Mingster

Fcuk me you two. Those avi's are doing my head in. I keep thinking 'all that gear must be calming Uriel down a bit' then I realise its Flinty talking. Then I think 'Flinty's on a ridiculous amount of aas' and then I realise it's still Flinty talking pmsl. It's very confusing for the older mind:confused1: :whistling: lol.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> SEE my above comment mate you must have posted just after


well your body can and will use protein for fuel AND store it for fat too mate so to an extent overall daily cal intake must be tweaked if you get too fat....its good to keep protein high but you are working the p1ss out your kidneys unessecarily IMO by keping it too high to be used for musle builing - your urea cycle will be sky high for no benefit IMO


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> well your body can and will use protein for fuel AND store it for fat too mate so to an extent overall daily cal intake must be tweaked if you get too fat....its good to keep protein high but you are working the p1ss out your kidneys unessecarily IMO by keping it too high to be used for musle builing - your urea cycle will be sky high for no benefit IMO


ok i will sit down and rethink protein carb and fats balance... cheers pal


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> I build a diet from the protein required up
> 
> For a guy your size needs around 170G a day or so (so there is your first 650 ish Kcal)
> 
> Next - get your oils in, - essential fatts - a good 3 or 5 g
> 
> fats - after that - nice olive oil, cheese butter, nuts seeds etc another 6 or 700 cals
> 
> then your complex clean carb with as much nutrition as you can manage, lentils, beans....topped off with fuel- sweet potatos, rice - whatever....a thousand cals
> 
> add in your fruit & Veg.. i dont count veg atall - get plenty in and dont worry about the cals
> 
> add in a daily snack or 2......gets you up to a nice 3K cal................
> 
> watch for 3 months then tweak as needed to add more food or reduce if getting fat


What should these snacks consist of? Without the snack thats just under 2400 cal


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ok i will sit down and rethink protein carb and fats balance... cheers pal


Just my opinion mate - you WILL grow Just as good on 250G protein each day as 350G....you are not going to put .3 of a KG of muscle on ED - and if you do, I want your sources cellphone number lol


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> What should these snacks consist of? Without the snack thats just under 2400 cal


whatever you fancy mate, couple of yogurts, cottage cheese on rice cakes, packet of nuts, ham sandwhiches, w chicken thighs if you want to b clean or 4mars bars and 4 cans f Stella if you feel naughty...its a long game for LIFE


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Just my opinion mate - you WILL grow Just as good on 250G protein each day as 350G....you are not going to put .3 of a KG of muscle on ED - and if you do, *I want your sources cellphone number lo*l


you already have it lol !!! X


----------



## kites1664

chrickey, don'r read your journal for a few days mate and then theres about 10 pages to catch up on. Nice to see the Bromance is flourishing though :wub:


----------



## flinty90

Ok so looking at what you say ...

2900 calories

protein 1 gram per lb = 238 grams = 1000 calories approx

fats . 4 grams per lb = 95 grams = 855 calories

carbs = 250 grams = 1000 calories

does that look better ... gives me a bit more carbs for fuel , i will make sure there complex carbs not crappy empty carbs ...


----------



## Guest

A quick one i put together just now close to what you recommended. How can i improve this?

Meal 1, 2 wholemeal toast, butter, 2 weetabix, shake

(700cals, 62p, 72c, 20f)

Meal 2, 2 chicken wraps with salad cooked in evoo

(664cals, 81p, 40c,20f)

Meal 3, chicken breast cooked in evoo brocolli and sweet potato mash

(520cals, 41p, 60c, 12f)

Meal 4, 4 poached eggs 2 wholemeal toast butter

(506cals, 30p, 21c, 27f)

Total for these 4 meals is 2390 cals

214g protein

193g carbs

79g fat


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Ok so looking at what you say ...
> 
> 2900 calories
> 
> protein 1 gram per lb = 238 grams = 1000 calories approx
> 
> fats . 4 grams per lb = 95 grams = 855 calories
> 
> carbs = 250 grams = 1000 calories
> 
> does that look better ... gives me a bit more carbs for fuel , i will make sure there complex carbs not crappy empty carbs ...


I dont know the difference between carbs surely macros are macros right?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> A quick one i put together just now close to what you recommended. How can i improve this?
> 
> Meal 1, 2 wholemeal toast, butter, 2 weetabix, shake
> 
> (700cals, 62p, 72c, 20f)
> 
> Meal 2, 2 chicken wraps with salad cooked in evoo
> 
> (664cals, 81p, 40c,20f)
> 
> Meal 3, chicken breast cooked in evoo brocolli and sweet potato mash
> 
> (520cals, 41p, 60c, 12f)
> 
> Meal 4, 4 poached eggs 2 wholemeal toast butter
> 
> (506cals, 30p, 21c, 27f)
> 
> Total for these 4 meals is 2390 cals
> 
> 214g protein
> 
> 193g carbs
> 
> 79g fat


thats looks a good day to me matey !!! for you and your size


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> I dont know the difference between carbs surely macros are macros right?


empty carbs mate versus complex carbs..

sh1t like pastry and white bread, all contain emty crappy carbs

if you stick to the good old wholemeal bread seeded withnust , sweet potato, brown rice you will be fine..

its carbs that are easily absorbed and used mate rather than the crap that goes in does nothing for you and makes you feel starving again after 20 minutes !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thats looks a good day to me matey !!! for you and your size


I'll do that then or switch meals around for similar macros for time being and see how i get on  cheers mate


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> I'll do that then or switch meals around for similar macros for time being and see how i get on  cheers mate


best thing to do mate is make up 3 days of meal plans (if you dont like to think too much about stuff) write on a calendar 1 2 3 2 1 3 whatever each day and then revert to the meal plan you worked out for that day.

It helps you know exactly what your eating

exactly that all macros are bang on

and exaclty what you need to cook or prepare for the following day.

I do this mate and it helps me and my missus loads.she never has to ask me what i want for tea as its already written down amount weight and what it is ..

in a household of 2 adults and 2 kids 4 kids when mine come to stay it makes planning a lot easier...

so i will plan 3 days total meals to the macros and calories i have worked out. print them out and stick them on the inside of a cupboard door.. then as i dont care what day is what , my missus wiull look at the meal plans and work out how it best fits in with family meals and shopiing etc . then she will mark on calendar what meal plans for that day im having.

So i get up look at calendar and think oh she has put me down for a day 3 today ....everything off the same hymnsheet mate..

sounds long winded at first but it helps i assure you..

i also have a day 4 wich we call fish day as all the meals are fish that day, try and have that day at least twice a week..

and i have to admit the day after fish day i always feel leanest upon waking up ...


----------



## spudsy

flinty90 said:


> best thing to do mate is make up 3 days of meal plans (if you dont like to think too much about stuff) write on a calendar 1 2 3 2 1 3 whatever each day and then revert to the meal plan you worked out for that day.
> 
> It helps you know exactly what your eating
> 
> exactly that all macros are bang on
> 
> and exaclty what you need to cook or prepare for the following day.
> 
> I do this mate and it helps me and my missus loads.she never has to ask me what i want for tea as its already written down amount weight and what it is ..
> 
> in a household of 2 adults and 2 kids 4 kids when mine come to stay it makes planning a lot easier...
> 
> so i will plan 3 days total meals to the macros and calories i have worked out. print them out and stick them on the inside of a cupboard door.. then as i dont care what day is what , my missus wiull look at the meal plans and work out how it best fits in with family meals and shopiing etc . then she will mark on calendar what meal plans for that day im having.
> 
> So i get up look at calendar and think oh she has put me down for a day 3 today ....everything off the same hymnsheet mate..
> 
> sounds long winded at first but it helps i assure you..
> 
> i also have a day 4 wich we call fish day as all the meals are fish that day, try and have that day at least twice a week..
> 
> and i have to admit the day after fish day i always feel leanest upon waking up ...


We do a similar thing in our house Flinty,

It sounds that your like me and lucky enough to have a brilliant woman behind you, Makes life a million % easier doesn't it???

Like the idea of an all fish day, think will have to bring that into my diet plans....... love fish.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> best thing to do mate is make up 3 days of meal plans (if you dont like to think too much about stuff) write on a calendar 1 2 3 2 1 3 whatever each day and then revert to the meal plan you worked out for that day.
> 
> It helps you know exactly what your eating
> 
> exactly that all macros are bang on
> 
> and exaclty what you need to cook or prepare for the following day.
> 
> I do this mate and it helps me and my missus loads.she never has to ask me what i want for tea as its already written down amount weight and what it is ..
> 
> in a household of 2 adults and 2 kids 4 kids when mine come to stay it makes planning a lot easier...
> 
> so i will plan 3 days total meals to the macros and calories i have worked out. print them out and stick them on the inside of a cupboard door.. then as i dont care what day is what , my missus wiull look at the meal plans and work out how it best fits in with family meals and shopiing etc . then she will mark on calendar what meal plans for that day im having.
> 
> So i get up look at calendar and think oh she has put me down for a day 3 today ....everything off the same hymnsheet mate..
> 
> sounds long winded at first but it helps i assure you..
> 
> i also have a day 4 wich we call fish day as all the meals are fish that day, try and have that day at least twice a week..
> 
> and i have to admit the day after fish day i always feel leanest upon waking up ...


Thats a good idea mate thanks, no fish day for me tho cant stand fish!

Cheers


----------



## flinty90

spudsy said:


> We do a similar thing in our house Flinty,
> 
> It sounds that your like me and lucky enough to have a brilliant woman behind you, Makes life a million % easier doesn't it???
> 
> Like the idea of an all fish day, think will have to bring that into my diet plans....... love fish.


mate as far as this journey goes for me , if it was left to my missus i would have been on gear 18 months ago lol.. first thing she said when i got my stuff is "can i stick ya" lol

your right mate it helps a lot.. i take my missus to the gym and she tries really hard aswell, strong little bogger she is when she wants to be, but she will support me to the ends of the earth i am lucky indeed !!!


----------



## spudsy

flinty90 said:


> mate as far as this journey goes for me , if it was left to my missus i would have been on gear 18 months ago lol.. first thing she said when i got my stuff is "can i stick ya" lol
> 
> your right mate it helps a lot.. i take my missus to the gym and she tries really hard aswell, strong little bogger she is when she wants to be, but she will support me to the ends of the earth i am lucky indeed !!!


A good woman is worth their weight in gold mate, my mates said i was to young to settle down at 21 when i met her, I'm 36 now and not regretted it yet.

Mine always has and always will support everything I do,I consider myself very lucky as well.


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> A quick one i put together just now close to what you recommended. How can i improve this?
> 
> Meal 1, 2 wholemeal toast, butter, 2 weetabix, shake
> 
> (700cals, 62p, 72c, 20f)
> 
> Meal 2, 2 chicken wraps with salad cooked in evoo
> 
> (664cals, 81p, 40c,20f)
> 
> Meal 3, chicken breast cooked in evoo brocolli and sweet potato mash
> 
> (520cals, 41p, 60c, 12f)
> 
> Meal 4, 4 poached eggs 2 wholemeal toast butter
> 
> (506cals, 30p, 21c, 27f)
> 
> Total for these 4 meals is 2390 cals
> 
> 214g protein
> 
> 193g carbs
> 
> 79g fat


have a load of extra salad with the wraps and add 2 other piles veggies to the broccolli

snack yogurt and nuts, throw in an apple nd an orange and that is a nice little days food


----------



## Uriel

View attachment 67556


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> View attachment 67556


Lol classic


----------



## flinty90

been in to work this morning for a couple of hours, sleep last night was lets say disturbed lol...

im 2 weeks into taking test, i feel like my stomach is constantly growling, also feel a bit of indigestion feeling in my stomach too... do you think there hunger pains or is it normal to get indigestion on test ??? still taking the anavar too . might look at knocking that on the head after the weekend and just letting the test take over , so i will be on no orals then...

i feel tired today so might have to grab a hours kip on sofa , then off to do cardio tonight !!!

grabbed a big pack of sushi this morning so im gonna smash that in for my lunch with a protein shake ...


----------



## Guest

Running test myself atm and the past week ive been starving hungry 24-7 but i am giving up smoking too but im sure its the test. Been getting a bit of heart burn but i put it down to the crap food ive been munching


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> been in to work this morning for a couple of hours, sleep last night was lets say disturbed lol...
> 
> im 2 weeks into taking test, i feel like my stomach is constantly growling, also feel a bit of indigestion feeling in my stomach too... do you think there hunger pains or is it normal to get indigestion on test ??? still taking the anavar too . might look at knocking that on the head after the weekend and just letting the test take over , so i will be on no orals then...
> 
> i feel tired today so might have to grab a hours kip on sofa , then off to do cardio tonight !!!
> 
> grabbed a big pack of sushi this morning so im gonna smash that in for my lunch with a protein shake ...


Mmmmm, sushi  Love it!

Get your head down and dream of massiveness !!


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Running test myself atm and the past week ive been starving hungry 24-7 but i am giving up smoking too but im sure its the test. Been getting a bit of heart burn but i put it down to the crap food ive been munching


Dirty Roider


----------



## flinty90

well its been a long day today for me, went to gym at 9:45 am and didnt get home until 8:15 pm. working at gym today and tomorrow.

did shoulders this morning , will post routine when i can be bothered lol...

Training legs in morning with ROB , so that should be good. PIP still fcukin sore in my left quad but should be better tomorrow when i get blood pumping through legs again ...

im off to bed in a minute as im fcuked today , trained 3 guys today and trained myself so its been tiring making everyone work hard lol..

see you in morning guys !!!


----------



## expletive

Do you warm your oil up before you jab Flinty


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Do you warm your oil up before you jab Flinty


yes mate. i think it was just cos it was a virgin quad and i put 2 ml straight in and didnt train legs straight after like i did when i did my other quad and i had no pain whatsoever...

im changing my gear next week to some (test cyp, test prop,test e) 350 mg per ml ...


----------



## expletive

Yeah I found with virgin sites I got pip but second time around no pip at all :thumb:


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> yes mate. i think it was just cos it was a virgin quad and i put 2 ml straight in and didnt train legs straight after like i did when i did my other quad and i had no pain whatsoever...
> 
> im changing my gear next week to some (test cyp, test prop,test e) 350 mg per ml ...


did you jab yourself mate?


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> did you jab yourself mate?


yes mate done 4 jabs myself now mate, easy peeeesy lol...

i jabbed my mates traps and rear delts yesterday, he said he felt nothing and they were good smooth jabs. he had 4 jabs and put in 1.4gram of gear lol.. he will do same again wednesday hahaha


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes mate done 4 jabs myself now mate, easy peeeesy lol...
> 
> i jabbed my mates traps and rear delts yesterday, he said he felt nothing and they were good smooth jabs. he had 4 jabs and put in 1.4gram of gear lol.. he will do same again wednesday hahaha


he hardly noticed your little violet extra pin between his ass cheeks? lol


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> yes mate done 4 jabs myself now mate, easy peeeesy lol...
> 
> i jabbed my mates traps and rear delts yesterday, he said he felt nothing and they were good smooth jabs. he had 4 jabs and put in 1.4gram of gear lol.. he will do same again wednesday hahaha


really glad you got over it mate i'm guessing going to the brits was what did it


----------



## Sureno

9ml of oil to do today myself, what gym you work at? Uk-m special rates


----------



## Uriel

Sureno said:


> *9ml *of oil to do today myself, what gym you work at? Uk-m special rates


good man....how long you been cruising? lol


----------



## Sureno

Uriel said:


> good man....how long you been cruising? lol


Only Bout 10 years, don't really want to be thought of as some scummy juice head steroid junkie cheat so thought if I cruise I can just call it TRT


----------



## Uriel

Sureno said:


> Only Bout 10 years, don't really want to be thought of as some scummy juice head steroid junkie cheat so thought if I cruise I can just call it TRT


Yeah forget test gel shelf 9ml will do lol


----------



## Sureno

Uriel said:


> Yeah forget test gel shelf 9ml will do lol


Speak English you animal???? lol


----------



## Uriel

Sureno said:


> Speak English you animal???? lol


oh its that fuking phone - it makes my posts fuking nonsense lol....cnunting thing


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> yes mate done 4 jabs myself now mate, easy peeeesy lol...
> 
> *i jabbed my mates traps and rear delts yesterday, he said he felt nothing and they were good smooth jabs. *he had 4 jabs and put in 1.4gram of gear lol.. he will do same again wednesday hahaha


Is there a reason that you lot do each others jabs, other than the homoerotic aspect? Is it a simple case of not being able to reach all the necessary places?


----------



## Sureno

Uriel said:


> oh its that fuking phone - it makes my posts fuking nonsense lol....cnunting thing


Yeah it's the phone, not where your face hit the paving slab a tad too many times when you where a baby and may of ruptured some brain cells no?


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Is there a reason that you lot do each others jabs, other than the homoerotic aspect? Is it a simple case of not being able to reach all the necessary places?


you try jabbing your traps and rear delts mate when you have 19 1/2 inch biceps and a 50 inch chest lol !!!


----------



## Greenspin

Greenspin said:


> Is there a reason that you lot do each others jabs, other than the homoerotic aspect? Is it a simple case of not being able to reach all the necessary places?





flinty90 said:


> you try jabbing your traps and rear delts mate when you have 19 1/2 inch biceps and a 50 inch chest lol !!!


That was a very macho way of saying yes then :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> That was a very macho way of saying yes then :whistling:


errrrrrm yes lol !!!


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> errrrrrm yes lol !!!


Don't you mean...


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Don't you mean...
> 
> View attachment 67705
> View attachment 67707
> View attachment 67706


i know its hard for someone who can put a 1 inch needle in there delt and come out of there other delt to understand mate lol... so i will just say.. it makes it easier to have someone else do the places that you cant each properly X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i know its hard for someone who can put a 1 inch needle in there delt and come out of there other delt to understand mate lol... so i will just say.. it makes it easier to have someone else do the places that you cant each properly X


harsh............but fair lol

Greenspin?? should be Green Pin lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> harsh............but fair lol
> 
> Greenspin?? should be Green Pin lol


no way mate he could fcukin hang himself on a green pin hahaha


----------



## Greenspin

Lol, I would not put a needle in my arm, even to save your life 

Who am I kidding, I would. Now if you would fuk off please, I am about to do a 400kg squat :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Well trained legs today with ROB . had a decent session

The routine went like this

Box squats

leg extensions

was supposed to do lunges but ROB couldnt do them

so went for SLDL ROB didnt want to do these ither but managed 2 p1sspot sets lol

then calf raises

I dont think Rob enjoyed legs as much as he thought he was going to ,, but at least he got plenty of fresh air as he was sat outside after every set about throwing up pmsl

And he told me before we started legs were very good and he loved training them 

Anyway he got a couple more PB's so that was good, and he didnt do bad for a chimpanzee haha....

onto my session i did oretty ok... box squats went to 170 kg for 3 reps did 150 for 8 good reps so quite happy with that to say i still had a bit of pain in my quad from the injection other day.. thats pretty much gone now thank god lol...

leg extensions i went up to about 120 kg

calf raises up to about 165 kg

anyway onwards and upwards hoping to achieve 200 kg squat before christmas i think its in the tank to be fair , will just keep going ...


----------



## Guest

Love you too 

Never quite threw up, would have done me good though lol


----------



## andy

bunch of cnuts....hookin up and training while im sitting doing **** all....

:gun_bandana:


----------



## Sureno

andy said:


> bunch of cnuts....


Fixed :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> bunch of cnuts....hookin up and training while im sitting doing **** all....
> 
> :gun_bandana:


You'll be back on it soon


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> bunch of cnuts....hookin up and training while im sitting doing **** all....
> 
> :gun_bandana:


to be fair you nearly did more than ROB did lmfao... in fact you p1ss all over what Paul81 manages pal.. his main workout comes from walking to bottom of street for his missus to pick him up carrying his manbag pmsl !!!


----------



## andy

R0B said:


> You'll be back on it soon


oh yes......i will be my friend.......

its getting frustrating tho....popping into journals and hearing how well everyones doing....

"i smashed a pb today...well chuffed....what did you do andy?"

"watched dickinsons real deal and ate some quavers mate"


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> to be fair you nearly did more than ROB did lmfao... in fact you **** all over what Paul81 manages pal.. his main workout comes from walking to bottom of street for his missus to pick him up carrying his manbag pmsl !!!


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........brilliant:lol:


----------



## Sureno

on a serious note where do all you bummers train/meet? other then a public toilet?


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> on a serious note where do all you bummers train/meet? other then a public toilet?


errrmmm at the gym mate lol !!!


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........brilliant:lol:


Pair of cvnts!

I got 2 PB's 

Fetching my blanket and going to bed 

Horlicks mummy


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> errrmmm at the gym mate lol !!!


what gym you douche :sneaky2: lol


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> what gym you douche :sneaky2: lol


Im at bettabodies gym in hucknall nottinghamshire mate, rob is at kirkby festival hall gym in kirkby..

Oh ROB it was a pb for me today mate 170 my best was 150 mate lol.. told you my maths was crap !!!

SO A NEW PB FOR ME TODAY WOOP WOOP !!! but thats deffo going to get raped even next week perhaps


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> SO A NEW PB FOR ME TODAY WOOP WOOP !!! but thats deffo going to get raped even next week perhaps


either that or rob....... :whistling:

HES GROOMING YOU ROB!!!!!!! RUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Yep. He's gonna use you to warm up for Greshie:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

Sureno said:


> what gym you *douche* :sneaky2: lol


Just to expand on this most excellent way of describing the lovely and brilliantly pleasant flint (wikipedia):

Douche

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Douche

Intervention

A vaginal bulb syringe with lateral holes near the tip of the nozzle (about 1 cm, or ½ inch, thick).

ICD-9-CM	96.44

MeSH	D044364

This "fountain syringe" should only be used for douching, by replacing the attached enema nozzle with the vaginal nozzle (shown bottom left). The vaginal nozzle is longer and thicker and has lateral holes.

A douche /?du??/ is a device used to introduce a stream of water into the body for medical or hygienic reasons, or the stream of water itself.

Douche usually refers to vaginal irrigation, the rinsing of the vagina, but it can also refer to the rinsing of any body cavity. A douche bag is a piece of equipment for douching-a bag for holding the fluid used in douching. To avoid transferring intestinal bacteria into the vagina, the same bag must not be used for an enema and a vaginal douche.

Contents [hide]

1 Etymology

2 Overview

3 Slang uses

4 See also

5 References

6 External links

Etymology

The word douche came to English via French - where today it means shower (from Italian: doccia "conduit pipe" and docciare "pour by drops"). It is thus a notorious false friend encountered by non-native speakers of English.

Overview

Vaginal douche apparatus with five quart tank from 1905 nursing text

Vaginal douches may consist of water, water mixed with vinegar, or even antiseptic chemicals. Douching has been touted as having a number of supposed but unproven benefits. In addition to promising to clean the vagina of unwanted odors, it can also be used by women who wish to avoid smearing a sexual partner's penis with menstrual blood while having intercourse during menstruation. In the past, douching was also used after intercourse as a method of birth control, though it is not effective (see below).

Many health care professionals state that douching is dangerous, as it interferes with both the vagina's normal self-cleaning and with the natural bacterial culture of the vagina, and it might spread or introduce infections. For example, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services strongly discourages douching, warning that it can lead to irritation, bacterial vaginosis, and pelvic inflammatory disease (PID). Frequent douching with water may result in an imbalance of the pH of the vagina, and thus may put women at risk for possible vaginal infections, especially yeast infections.[1]

In May 2003, a randomized, controlled, multi-center study was conducted with 1827 women ages 18-44 who were regular users of a douche product and who had been treated recently for a sexually transmitted bacterial infection or bacterial vaginosis. Women were randomly assigned to use either a newly designed and marketed douche product or a soft cloth towelette. There was little or no indication of a greater risk of PID among women assigned to use the douche product (versus soft cloth towelette). Douching may be related to a lower probability that a woman becomes pregnant.[2]

Antiseptics may also result in an imbalance of the natural bacteria in the vagina, also resulting in an increased likelihood of infection.[3] Furthermore, unclean douching equipment may also introduce undesirable foreign bodies into the vagina. For these reasons, the practice of douching is now strongly discouraged except when ordered by a physician for specific medical reasons.[3] Douching may also wash bacteria into the uterus and Fallopian tubes, causing fertility problems.[4]

Douching after intercourse is estimated to reduce the chances of conception by only 15-25%.[citation needed] In comparison, proper condom use reduces the chance of conception by as much as 97%. In some cases douching may force the ejaculate further into the vagina, increasing the chance of pregnancy. A review of studies by researchers at the University of Rochester Medical Center (N.Y.) showed that women who douched regularly and later became pregnant had higher rates of ectopic pregnancy, infections, and low birth weight infants than women who only douched occasionally or who never douched.[3]

The practice of douching is now largely restricted to the United States, where douching equipment is often available in pharmacies. A 1995 survey quoted in the University of Rochester study found that 27% of U.S. women age 15 to 44 douched regularly, but that douching was more common among African-American women (over 50%) than among white women (21%).[3]


----------



## flinty90

So you calling me a vaginal bulb syringe basically ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Im at bettabodies gym in hucknall nottinghamshire mate, rob is at kirkby festival hall gym in kirkby..
> 
> Oh ROB it was a pb for me today mate 170 my best was 150 mate lol.. told you my maths was crap !!!
> 
> SO A NEW PB FOR ME TODAY WOOP WOOP !!! but thats deffo going to get raped even next week perhaps


Did the 170kg with ease!

When the Jesus juice kicks in you'll smash the fvck out of it!!


----------



## Sureno

Greenspin said:


> Just to expand on this most excellent way of describing the lovely and brilliantly pleasant flint (wikipedia):
> 
> Douche
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Douche
> 
> Intervention
> 
> A vaginal bulb syringe with lateral holes near the tip of the nozzle (about 1 cm, or ½ inch, thick).
> 
> ICD-9-CM	96.44
> 
> MeSH	D044364
> 
> This "fountain syringe" should only be used for douching, by replacing the attached enema nozzle with the vaginal nozzle (shown bottom left). The vaginal nozzle is longer and thicker and has lateral holes.
> 
> A douche /?du??/ is a device used to introduce a stream of water into the body for medical or hygienic reasons, or the stream of water itself.
> 
> Douche usually refers to vaginal irrigation, the rinsing of the vagina, but it can also refer to the rinsing of any body cavity. A douche bag is a piece of equipment for douching-a bag for holding the fluid used in douching. To avoid transferring intestinal bacteria into the vagina, the same bag must not be used for an enema and a vaginal douche.
> 
> Contents [hide]
> 
> 1 Etymology
> 
> 2 Overview
> 
> 3 Slang uses
> 
> 4 See also
> 
> 5 References
> 
> 6 External links
> 
> Etymology
> 
> The word douche came to English via French - where today it means shower (from Italian: doccia "conduit pipe" and docciare "pour by drops"). It is thus a notorious false friend encountered by non-native speakers of English.
> 
> Overview
> 
> Vaginal douche apparatus with five quart tank from 1905 nursing text
> 
> Vaginal douches may consist of water, water mixed with vinegar, or even antiseptic chemicals. Douching has been touted as having a number of supposed but unproven benefits. In addition to promising to clean the vagina of unwanted odors, it can also be used by women who wish to avoid smearing a sexual partner's penis with menstrual blood while having intercourse during menstruation. In the past, douching was also used after intercourse as a method of birth control, though it is not effective (see below).
> 
> Many health care professionals state that douching is dangerous, as it interferes with both the vagina's normal self-cleaning and with the natural bacterial culture of the vagina, and it might spread or introduce infections. For example, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services strongly discourages douching, warning that it can lead to irritation, bacterial vaginosis, and pelvic inflammatory disease (PID). Frequent douching with water may result in an imbalance of the pH of the vagina, and thus may put women at risk for possible vaginal infections, especially yeast infections.[1]
> 
> In May 2003, a randomized, controlled, multi-center study was conducted with 1827 women ages 18-44 who were regular users of a douche product and who had been treated recently for a sexually transmitted bacterial infection or bacterial vaginosis. Women were randomly assigned to use either a newly designed and marketed douche product or a soft cloth towelette. There was little or no indication of a greater risk of PID among women assigned to use the douche product (versus soft cloth towelette). Douching may be related to a lower probability that a woman becomes pregnant.[2]
> 
> Antiseptics may also result in an imbalance of the natural bacteria in the vagina, also resulting in an increased likelihood of infection.[3] Furthermore, unclean douching equipment may also introduce undesirable foreign bodies into the vagina. For these reasons, the practice of douching is now strongly discouraged except when ordered by a physician for specific medical reasons.[3] Douching may also wash bacteria into the uterus and Fallopian tubes, causing fertility problems.[4]
> 
> Douching after intercourse is estimated to reduce the chances of conception by only 15-25%.[citation needed] In comparison, proper condom use reduces the chance of conception by as much as 97%. In some cases douching may force the ejaculate further into the vagina, increasing the chance of pregnancy. A review of studies by researchers at the University of Rochester Medical Center (N.Y.) showed that women who douched regularly and later became pregnant had higher rates of ectopic pregnancy, infections, and low birth weight infants than women who only douched occasionally or who never douched.[3]
> 
> The practice of douching is now largely restricted to the United States, where douching equipment is often available in pharmacies. A 1995 survey quoted in the University of Rochester study found that 27% of U.S. women age 15 to 44 douched regularly, but that douching was more common among African-American women (over 50%) than among white women (21%).[3]


PMSL do you really think i didnt know what it meant, i knew exactly what it meant


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> So you calling me a vaginal bulb syringe basically ???


thats how you come across mate....

a pure vaginal bulb syringe.

PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> PMSL do you really think i didnt know what it meant, i knew exactly what it meant


yeah you looked it up when your mum called it you for a middle name pmsl !!!


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> So you calling me a vaginal bulb syringe basically ???


YES :wub:


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> thats how you come across mate....
> 
> a pure vaginal bulb syringe.
> 
> PMSL


With a new PB Box squat BOOOOOM


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> yeah you looked it up when your mum called it you for a middle name pmsl !!!


my middle name is quintin il have you know thankyou very much


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> my middle name is quintin il have you know thankyou very much


pmsl .....

your one crazy arab mofo mate lol !!!


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> So you calling me a vaginal bulb syringe basically ???


Basically, yes. But on reflection, that failed just like this brand of cola:


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Basically, yes. But on reflection, that failed just like this brand of cola:
> 
> View attachment 67709


greenspin whats that arm thing growing from your leg.... ???

ah sorry i didnt realise it was your body pmsl X


----------



## Greenspin

Sureno said:


> PMSL do you really think i didnt know what it meant, i knew exactly what it meant


Lol, well you could have made the effort to wiki up the full description for maximum effect you plant :whistling:

Edit: I meant to put plank, I will admit. But plant seems so much more eloquent that I am going to leave it!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> With a new PB Box squat BOOOOOM


C.UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNT

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Lol, well you could have made the effort to wiki up the full description for maximum effect you fcukin skinny piece of sh1t :whistling:


bit harsh greeny mate dont you think ??


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> greenspin whats that arm thing growing from your leg.... ???
> 
> ah sorry i didnt realise it was your body pmsl X


I'm a little teapot short and stout ...... That's what it looks like to me


----------



## Sureno

Greenspin mate, how could you say that to me, a jokes a joke but your playing with my emotions man :crying:


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> bit harsh greeny mate dont you think ??





Sureno said:


> Greenspin mate, how could you say that to me, a jokes a joke but your playing with my emotions man :crying:


What can I say, other than I am a massive c(|)nt?


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> What can I say, other than I am a c(|)nt?


yes mate agreed X


----------



## Greenspin

R0B said:


> I'm a little teapot short and stout ...... That's what it looks like to me


Setting yourself up for a fall there mate, calling me stout and all. Short and a skinny cnut would probably be more suited to flinty journal.


----------



## Sureno

Greenspin said:


> What can I say, other than I am a massive c(|)nt?


and i defended you when everyone was saying that your a transexual :no:


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Setting yourself up for a fall there mate, calling me stout and all. Short and a skinny cnut would probably be more suited to flinty journal.


you know i love you really Greenskinny XX


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> you know i love you really Greenskinny XX


Sie sind Homosexuell ... :rolleye:


----------



## Greenspin

My thought exactly:

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=gaylord&submit=Submit


----------



## Guest

Greenspin said:


> Setting yourself up for a fall there mate, calling me stout and all. Short and a skinny cnut would probably be more suited to flinty journal.


Oi!!

I'm the whipping boy in here. So fire away 

I'm short, I'm stout and I'm a Cvnt


----------



## luther1

'Rob' when hes in the gym and 'throb' when hes in the shower with Flinty


----------



## Uriel

jeez its gayer than the first 7 inches of Freddie Mercury's bowels in here


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> jeez its gayer than the first 7 inches of Freddie Mercury's bowels in here


Someone's watching x factor


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Someone's watching x factor


dont stop me now!

I'M HAVING SUCH A GOOD TIME

I'm touching my ball


----------



## Uriel

i'll be off to my scratcher soon................up a 4.30 for work tomoz


----------



## flinty90

well thought i would post in here today, not done anything really but relax ....

just watched "From paris with love " again i think its cool travoltas character...

been sorting the new gear out ready for the morning so looking forward to getting that in...

will be doing 2 ml tomorrow and then the other 1 1/2 ml on thursday ...

feeling really hungry but really lean (im not really lean) im just feeling it, like its stripping the fat away from my body... so thats all good....

week 9 of cycle altogether and week 3 of test cycle ..

chest in the morning cant wait , hope i sleep ok tonight !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well thought i would post in here today, not done anything really but relax ....
> 
> just watched "From paris with love " again i think its cool travoltas character...
> 
> been sorting the new gear out ready for the morning so looking forward to getting that in...
> 
> will be doing 2 ml tomorrow and then the other 1 1/2 ml on thursday ...
> 
> feeling really hungry but really lean (im not really lean) im just feeling it, like its stripping the fat away from my body... so thats all good....
> 
> week 9 of cycle altogether and week 3 of test cycle ..
> 
> chest in the morning cant wait , hope i sleep ok tonight !!!


I need to spy on you when you plunge your test in!!

From what I've seen over the weeks, you are getting leaner mate. Some proper definition !!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I need to spy on you when you plunge your test in!!
> 
> From what I've seen over the weeks, you are getting leaner mate. Some proper definition !!


thanks mate nice of you to say... my missus has even started to notice my chest shoulders and back getting a lot more defined , still have a long way to go yet im so excited about the next 10 weeks i just want to keep getting better and better !!!!

ROB you can watch me do it mate no probs ...


----------



## luther1

Have you had a shave yet?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Have you had a shave yet?


yes mate i havent had that beard since last year lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate nice of you to say... my missus has even started to notice my chest shoulders and back getting a lot more defined , still have a long way to go yet im so excited about the next 10 weeks i just want to keep getting better and better !!!!
> 
> ROB you can watch me do it mate no probs ...


In 10 weeks you'll be looking pretty ripped up !!

Oh I'll watch mate


----------



## luther1

Haha,thats ok then! Will there be a shaven avi pic up soon but not a crappy one like Uriels?


----------



## flinty90

right thats 700 mg of the good stuff gone into the delts now to go train chest !!! Have it ..............


----------



## Greenspin

Uriel said:


> jeez its gayer than the first 7 inches of Freddie Mercury's bowels in here


You just want to join in you big pony.


----------



## flinty90

chest is Done , legs still feeling bad after saturdy session too lol... struggling to sit down for a poop haha...

Incline Bench press

15 x 60kg

15 x 75kg

15 x 85kg

15 x 95kg (lower weights but all reps done slow with a pause at top and bottom)

Cable C/overs

15 x 35

15 x 40 supersetted with 10 press ups

15 x 45 supersetted with 10 press ups last 4 with training partner pressing me down

15 x 50 supersetted with 10 press ups all done with partner pressing me down.. managed 6 ....

Pec Deck

15 x 50 kg

15 x 60 kg

15 x 80 kg

13 x 92.5 kg chest had gone

Standing plate raises to sides

4 sets 15

standing plate raise to front

1 set 20

Job done !!!

Back tonight for cardio , and to train one of my lads on his chest.. if he still alive after i trained him on back friday lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Some bloody good going there mate!

Did you train on your own...?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Some bloody good going there mate!
> 
> Did you train on your own...?


no mate trained with my training partner why ???

cos the weights are down ??


----------



## Fatstuff

hows it going big fella


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> hows it going big fella


im doing great mate thanks, really feeling like things are moving in the right direction at the minute....

got a couple of pb's and i have a good sight of goals to come in the next 10 weeks ....

are you going well still on your cycle mate ???


----------



## Fatstuff

yes mate, couldnt be happier except acne is starting to rear its ugly head, have ordered some accutane, think im going to start a thread on whether accutane will be beneficial at a low dose. Plus just caught a throat infection of the mrs which isnt cool, apart from that though hunky dory lol, u adding any orals into ur cycle at all?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> no mate trained with my training partner why ???
> 
> cos the weights are down ??


Wasn't sure if you said you was riding solo today, that all


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> yes mate, couldnt be happier except acne is starting to rear its ugly head, have ordered some accutane, think im going to start a thread on whether accutane will be beneficial at a low dose. Plus just caught a throat infection of the mrs which isnt cool, apart from that though hunky dory lol, u adding any orals into ur cycle at all?


THroat infection not good at all mate, hope it doesnt knock you too much pal.....

As far as orals go i am still taking the anavar lol...... im into my 9th week now on anavar so only this week and half of next week to go with orals.. really enjoyed the anavar though to be fair i will deffo use that again mate...

So my cycle will at end of january have been

weeks 1-10 Anavar minimum 80 mg per day

weeks 6 - 18 test e , test c, test prop 1 gram plus per week

should rip me up nicely and give me some beef.....

already put on 4 pound in 14 days mate, and my fat levels are going down each day it feels !!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Wasn't sure if you said you was riding solo today, that all


i rarely train alone mate,


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL u dont do things by halves do u :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u dont do things by halves do u :lol:


fcuk that mate, i have spen toolong annying about with the ifs buts and maybe's now its action time pal and im smashing the fcuk out of everything..

Im hoping its rubbing off on ROB too has he as said he as also smashed 5 pb's since coming on board with me in 4 weeks so thats giving me a buzz knowing that i can not only do it myself but pass on the knowledge too X

anyway Fatstuff this last 3 posts between me and you have been the most serious ones we have ever done lol.. i kinda like it


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL, i know mental eh? must be this throat infection :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u dont do things by halves do u :lol:


Halves really isn't an option with the man!

Sorry, Manimal 

Flinty is pretty awesome on here, so imagine in person when he's breathing down your neck !!

Lives and breathes for this, defo rubbing off onto me


----------



## Fatstuff

ill let u into a lil secret, i upped mine to 800mg wednesday lol, couldnt help myself


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> ill let u into a lil secret, i upped mine to 800mg wednesday lol, couldnt help myself


OHHHH YEAAAAHHHH lol get it fcukin in mate !!!!

repped !!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Halves really isn't an option with the man!
> 
> Sorry, Manimal
> 
> Flinty is pretty awesome on here, so imagine in person when he's breathing down your neck !!
> 
> Lives and breathes for this, defo rubbing off onto me


haha thanks mate..

we will have you jabbing up whilst squatting in no time pal hehehehe..

we are going to be getting you to hit them weights before new year mate , then i will be happy to let you go on your way hahaha !!!!


----------



## luther1

Flinty is so hard core that hes even doing dips in his avi! Did you jab just the one delt or split it Flinty?


----------



## Fatstuff

hehe, be careful rob his beasting of u in the gym is a form of grooming (sorry, seriousness slip there  )


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Flinty is so hard core that hes even doing dips in his avi! Did you jab just the one delt or split it Flinty?


split it mate 1 ml in left 1 ml in right, then on thursday i will bang 1 1/2 mil in my right quad X



Fatstuff said:


> hehe, be careful rob his beasting of u in the gym is a form of grooming (sorry, seriousness slip there  )


well its working for him so i cant see him stopping me yet lol


----------



## Fatstuff

quads all the way - even if im taking 6 grams of gear, its all going in one quad LOL


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> quads all the way - even if im taking 6 grams of gear, its all going in one quad LOL
> 
> View attachment 67797


Depends what youre using mate, i had some brittanic t400 and deca that gave me soo much fvcking pip i gave it away, quad shots with that and you walk like you have wooden legs for about a week n half


----------



## Fatstuff

i blasted 2ml of lixus t400 - supposed to be mean pip, was first time or if i move the site round slightly, piece of pi55 now


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> i blasted 2ml of lixus t400 - supposed to be mean pip, was first time or if i move the site round slightly, piece of pi55 now


Yea its easy once you find your sweet spot but every now and then you are still going to get that dull ache weather you didnt go in quite the right place or its the gear or whatever, dont be surprised mate! Thats why i miss so many leg days :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> hehe, be careful rob his beasting of u in the gym is a form of grooming (sorry, seriousness slip there  )


Groom away


----------



## flinty90

well just done 53 minutes of cardio, and then trained a lad on his chest tonight, im knackered now, dont even fancy my dinner.. i can already feel my delts getting heavy from the pins this morning DOH !!!

ah well no pain no gain..

Anyway ROB anything we need to talk about after your revelations from your good wife ??? mmmm hey lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well just done 53 minutes of cardio, and then trained a lad on his chest tonight, im knackered now, dont even fancy my dinner.. i can already feel my delts getting heavy from the pins this morning DOH !!!
> 
> ah well no pain no gain..
> 
> Anyway ROB anything we need to talk about after your revelations from your good wife ??? mmmm hey lol


Hehehe, yes!!

She told me to crack on at being a pin cushion :lol:

Where to start....?!?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hehehe, yes!!
> 
> She told me to crack on at being a pin cushion :lol:
> 
> Where to start....?!?


test is best mate... ring me if you need to about things ok !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> test is best mate... ring me if you need to about things ok !!!


What do you think.... Honestly?!

Should I do this Dbol only.... ?

Or use this as a kicker...?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> What do you think.... Honestly?!
> 
> Should I do this Dbol only.... ?
> 
> Or use this as a kicker...?


in all honesty you know what dbol alone does mate,,,, so you know how you react to it ..i personally would use it as a kicker , and im not just saying that, you know i would never do something on a whim as its took me ages to get my head around what im doing now.. but you have been there and done that , time to turn on the real deal mate IMO before you go further down the road of the dbol only !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> in all honesty you know what dbol alone does mate,,,, so you know how you react to it ..i personally would use it as a kicker , and im not just saying that, you know i would never do something on a whim as its took me ages to get my head around what im doing now.. but you have been there and done that , time to turn on the real deal mate IMO before you go further down the road of the dbol only !!!


Yeah I know what you mean on the dbol road.

We shall discuss


----------



## Uriel

chock full of dirty druggy roiding cnuts in here

LOVE it lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> chock full of dirty druggy roiding cnuts in here
> 
> LOVE it lol


it is getting rife with the fcukers mate , bout time they stopped taking the easy road and get on some gear pmsl !!!!


----------



## Uriel

you will all be sorry when you get "winny foot"


----------



## Sureno

You lot are steroid jester junkie cheaters, bunch of scumbags


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> you will all be sorry when you get "winny foot"


i hear that can be as fatal as tren knee ????


----------



## expletive

Yay for gear smashers (not so) anonymous :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> i hear that can be as fatal as tren knee ????


and lets not forget the scourge that is deca thumb... you laugh now, but you wait...


----------



## flinty90

well i have had a crap nights sleep. fcukin delts are killing from the injections yesterday lol...

Feel like i have been raped all night by Uriel . or 2 gorilla's...

got back session to do late tonight, today though i am getting some jobs done around the house .... the ones that im just sick of looking at thinking "i really need to do that"


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> go back session to do late tonight, today though i am getting some jobs done around the house .... the ones that im just sick of looking at thinking "i really need to do that"


Really mate, I bet you make at least 20 posts before middday lol am also at home today and trying to muster up the energy to do some o f those jobs that "need doing". How come I can find the motivation to go to the gym, knowing full well I am gonna try and make myself hurt, yet doing a quick job around the house needs at least a week of build up...???? I need the Flinty motivation and that does not mean raping threats.


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Really mate, I bet you make at least 20 posts before middday lol am also at home today and trying to muster up the energy to do some o f those jobs that "need doing". How come I can find the motivation to go to the gym, knowing full well I am gonna try and make myself hurt, yet doing a quick job around the house needs at least a week of build up...???? I need the Flinty motivation and that does not mean raping threats.


mate its no good looking at me for motivation lol.. unless its in a gym im crap at owt else... im even looking at the tv remote that is on the other side of the table wondering how i can get it without moving pmsl !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> mate its no good looking at me for motivation lol.. unless its in a gym im crap at owt else... im even looking at the tv remote that is on the other side of the table wondering how i can get it without moving pmsl !!!!


you need a little spinning rod mate, with some blu-tac on a sinker..... :lol:


----------



## kites1664

Well it's nearly time for Jeremy Kyle mate, are any of your ex's or long lost love children on there, I can see it now...... Oh dear a Flinty, Uriel cross breed...


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Well it's nearly time for Jeremy Kyle mate, are any of your ex's or long lost love children on there, I can see it now...... Oh dear a Flinty, Uriel cross breed...


mate no matter how bad it gets, how bored i am or lazy i will never watch that sh1t lol.... i would rather go to work for free than sit there subjecting myself to the rammel !!!

i need a greshie in my life, he always up to something in the house ffs . why cant he be mine lol


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> i need a greshie in my life, he always up to something in the house ffs . why cant he be mine lol


Just go and take him mate, I think he's up for it, needs a good man in his life and it should be you. I might put a poll up for you..."Who should be Flintys new man bitch", or possibly it could be done on a monthly rotation, a sort of prize draw.... :clap:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Just go and take him mate, I think he's up for it, needs a good man in his life and it should be you. I might put a poll up for you..."Who should be Flintys new man bitch", or possibly it could be done on a monthly rotation, a sort of prize draw.... :clap:


sounds good mate, dont let ROB see it though he gets mad jelly, and now he is a roiding cnut i cant take his aggressive temper tantrums lol


----------



## kites1664

It would have to be someone Natty, so that you could convert them to your club..Flintys Invincible League of Test Hulks.......or FILTH as it would be better known.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> mate no matter how bad it gets, how bored i am or lazy i will never watch that sh1t lol.... i would rather go to work for free than sit there subjecting myself to the rammel !!!
> 
> i need a greshie in my life, he always up to something in the house ffs . why cant he be mine lol





kites1664 said:


> Just go and take him mate, I think he's up for it, needs a good man in his life and it should be you. I might put a poll up for you..."Who should be Flintys new man bitch", or possibly it could be done on a monthly rotation, a sort of prize draw.... :clap:


Eeeek! .... :scared:

Just get off that sofa boy and get your ass into those jobs ..............


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Eeeek! .... :scared:
> 
> Just get off that sofa boy and get your ass into those jobs ..............


your right mate i really need to switch on !!! right . 5 more minutes and im on it .... but my poorly arms are sore lol


----------



## expletive

Quit being a whiney biatch Flinty. Man up FFS. Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Quit being a whiney biatch Flinty. Man up FFS. Pmsl


Im not whining lol... just cos i couldnt sleep very well.... anyway im supercharged now so be careful what you call me lol.... i will hunt you down and use you for bench pressing practice X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> sounds good mate, dont let ROB see it though he gets mad jelly, and now he is a roiding cnut i cant take his aggressive temper tantrums lol


Telling my mum of you .......


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Telling my mum of you .......


thats not you mate , quads p1ss all over yours pmsl and you would never lift that pumpkin on your own X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thats not you mate , quads p1ss all over yours pmsl and you would never lift that pumpkin on your own X


LOL

Bigger arms too 

A man can dream


----------



## flinty90

just got back in from doing back session . was a good session

felt knackered though .. i wont be in bed late tonight...

Warm up

*D/B pullovers*

2 x 15 reps

*standing rope rows*

4 x 15 reps

*straight arm pushdowns*

4 x 15reps

*Seated CG row*

4 x 15reps

*Deadlifts*

4 x 15reps

shoulders in morning if my PIP allows me to move my arms lol


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> just got back in from doing back session . was a good session
> 
> felt knackered though .. i wont be in bed late tonight...
> 
> Warm up
> 
> *D/B pullovers*
> 
> 2 x 15
> 
> *standing rope rows*
> 
> 4 x 15
> 
> *straight arm pushdowns*
> 
> 4 x 15
> 
> *Seated CG row*
> 
> 4 x 15
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> 4 x 15
> 
> shoulders in morning if my PIP allows me to move my arms lol


No wonder you're knackered make a full 4 reps with 15kg, keep going matey you will be using the "big bar" soon :lol:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> No wonder you're knackered make a full 4 reps with 15kg, keep going matey you will be using the "big bar" soon :lol:


yes mate im weak !!!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> yes mate im weak !!!


\i know that you are not weak there, you big hunk of roid monster, just thought you might have put up your weights. don't be shy now, it's just so not you.....


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> \i know that you are not weak there, you big hunk of roid monster, just thought you might have put up your weights. don't be shy now, it's just so not you.....


to be fair mate it was pretty much the same as last back session , i perhaps went a little lighter on deadlifts than last time, i tried to just get through the session and didnt really worry about weights lol...

shoulders tomorrow i will switch on tomorrow and mark weights down !!!


----------



## Guest

Good work Big Man!

Hope Boulders is a good one


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Good work Big Man!
> 
> Hope Boulders is a good one


should be ok if this fcukin pip dissapears overnight....

definitely onlt going to inject in future into areas that im training that day ...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> should be ok if this fcukin pip dissapears overnight....
> 
> definitely onlt going to inject in future into areas that im training that day ...


Hopefully all will be well, yeah you did say that the other day so probably best sticking to that.


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> should be ok if this fcukin pip dissapears overnight....
> 
> definitely onlt going to inject in future into areas that im training that day ...


what brand you on ?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> what brand you on ?


im on the same stuff you have mate but i have just put in some multi blend , i think its just cos of the amount i put in and it was pretty virgin site for me still mate..


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> im on the same stuff you have mate but i have just put in some multi blend , i think its just cos of the amount i put in and it was pretty virgin site for me still mate..


i put 2ml in my quad = bad pip then i put 2ml into glute = its not to bad , had pip for a day but thats cool .

im limiting my oil to 2ml from now on other wise i know ill just fire 5ml eod lol need time off soon let the ole boys come back and get tested maybe start of feb .

although ive got sh1t loads of gear sat in my draw calling my name haha .


----------



## flinty90

well im sticking to 1 gram per week after the anavar is finished... i wil inject 2 mil of the blend on monday and 1.5 ml of the test e on thursdays....

but i think i should be ok as i go.. when im used to it a bit more !!!!

my lads are shrinking at the minute might throw in some hcg after next week


----------



## Fatstuff

Considering some hcg myself big man.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Considering some hcg myself big man.


yesa mate just going to start throwing some in with the shots, it cant hurt i dont suppose ....


----------



## flinty90

shoulders this morning

*
Seated lateral raises*

3 sets of 15 @10 kg per hand

*Seated Front Raises*

3 sets of 15 @ 10 kg per hand

*Face pulls *

3 sets 15 up to 60 kg supersetted with

*
Bent over Bar pulls* (holding plates not the bar)

3 sets of 10 @ 40 kg

*D/B press *

changed to dumbells for the main pressing this wek and tried something different , press both dumbells up in air as normal. then leave one hand in air whilst pressing the other hand for 5 then leave other hand in air whilst pressing opposite for 5, keep alternating until all 15 reps done in each arm..this really hits shoulders hard , you dont need stupid weights but you know you have done them ..

3 sets of 15 @ 20 kg

*Smith press* (just to have some heavy press)

2 sets of 15 @ 80 kg

supersetted with

2 sets of front and side raises 10 reps of each

*Shrugs* (shrug bar)

3 sets of 15 @ 126 kg

*final burn with front sides and rear raises with resistance band* to pump them up....

20 of each

job done..


----------



## Guest

Pumped!!!



Looks a good one, like how you mixed it up!

I'll have to try the holding plates one, something different isn't it.


----------



## Fatstuff

is that with the oly barbell flinty?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Pumped!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a good one, like how you mixed it up!
> 
> I'll have to try the holding plates one, something different isn't it.


yeah mate always like to mix up things keep it all fresh, pretty much the same things but done slightly different..

the DB pressing was really good will show you that one saturday you can proper feel them mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> is that with the oly barbell flinty?


no mate you can use the EZ bar. or in our gym we have a hammer bicep bar thats the perfect length to ge hold of the plates to spread your arms and really hit the rears !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate always like to mix up things keep it all fresh, pretty much the same things but done slightly different..
> 
> the DB pressing was really good will show you that one saturday you can proper feel them mate !!!


Excellent 

I'm ready to smash some arms Saturday


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Excellent
> 
> I'm ready to smash some arms Saturday


havent you got any training left before saturday mate ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate always like to mix up things keep it all fresh, pretty much the same things but done slightly different..
> 
> the DB pressing was really good will show you that one saturday you can proper feel them mate !!!


Funny that, i seen someone doing alternate db presses last night in the gym, the first ive ever seen anyone doing it!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> havent you got any training left before saturday mate ???


Back tomorrow, then rest again Friday


----------



## flinty90

well concentrate on your back then before your arms lol.... when ya doing legs then ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well concentrate on your back then before your arms lol.... when ya doing legs then ???


Back Tomorrow,

Arms Saturday,

Legs Monday,

Then back to chest and so on


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Back Tomorrow,
> 
> Arms Saturday,
> 
> Legs Monday,
> 
> Then back to chest and so on


when we trained chest at my gym mate can your remember what i finished on bench wise ??? and how many reps ..


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Back Tomorrow,
> 
> Arms Saturday,
> 
> Legs Monday,
> 
> Then back to chest and so on


Do you always have a day off between training? Like you train eod week in week out?


----------



## Guest

Erm, was it 130 for 4/5.......


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Do you always have a day off between training? Like you train eod week in week out?


Pretty much, unless I wake up and think I'm incredible hulk 

Try to do it that way as much as I can mate, works a bugger at times too!


----------



## Mingster

Nice shoulder workout there Flints. I particularly like the 'final burn' bit as it seems that you have at least three other burn bits in there already lol. I've seen a few people doing those presses over the years but they are no good for me as I haven't the co-ordination required and keep hitting myself in the ear and lose count pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Erm, was it 130 for 4/5.......


not sure mate ... never mind ...


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Nice shoulder workout there Flints. I particularly like the 'final burn' bit as it seems that you have at least three other burn bits in there already lol. I've seen a few people doing those presses over the years but they are no good for me as I haven't the co-ordination required and keep hitting myself in the ear and lose count pmsl.


yeah mate i love the burns lol... it just keeps it intense, and keeps me limber throughout the workout i guess....

the presses are very good. if you have a training partner just to put 1 finger on your raised elbow it just steadys it enough so you can not smash your skull in with the db lol !!!!


----------



## Mingster

LOL. I've never found a training partner who will train the way I want mate. They all want to do their own thing, usually based on years of being brainwashed by Mr Weider and his magazines lol. Anyway, they always turn up late or talk to me when I'm not in the mood or look at me wrong or smell funny or wear clothes of which I do not approve pmsl. It's not as if I'm picky or anything:no: :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> LOL. I've never found a training partner who will train the way I want mate. They all want to do their own thing, usually based on years of being brainwashed by Mr Weider and his magazines lol. Anyway, they always turn up late or talk to me when I'm not in the mood or look at me wrong or smell funny or wear clothes of which I do not approve pmsl. It's not as if I'm picky or anything:no: :confused1:


oh you have trained with ROB too then mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> LOL. I've never found a training partner who will train the way I want mate. They all want to do their own thing, usually based on years of being brainwashed by Mr Weider and his magazines lol. Anyway, they always turn up late or talk to me when I'm not in the mood or look at me wrong or smell funny or wear clothes of which I do not approve pmsl. It's not as if I'm picky or anything:no: :confused1:


Been training with Paul81....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> oh you have trained with ROB too then mate pmsl !!!


Cúnt


----------



## flinty90

PIP Update - fair to middleing lol... 4 fcukin days now but its easing off !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Wow mate - that's pretty extreme. Did you tense or move while pinning? Never had PIP this long, but used to p1ss me off when it lasted 24 hours.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> PIP Update - fair to middleing lol... 4 fcukin days now but its easing off !!!


Bloody hell. You think it's down to switching gear.....

Hope it's better soon bro.


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Wow mate - that's pretty extreme. Did you tense or move while pinning? Never had PIP this long, but used to p1ss me off when it lasted 24 hours.


not at all mate i didnt even feel it go in.

will see how it goes over the next day or so it does seem to be easing off though ...


----------



## Fatstuff

Did robs penis hurt ur bumhole mate?

U think it will make u constipated?



flinty90 said:


> not at all mate i didnt even feel it go in.
> 
> will see how it goes over the next day or so it does seem to be easing off though ...


hehe


----------



## Breda

Do you inject properly Fatstuff? (Er, no i dont) x4

Me neither, I dont smoke cigars, i dont smoke cigerettes,

I dont smoke a pipe, pipe, pipe, pipe, pipe

I dont smoke the reefa

Thats it!! x


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Do you inject properly Fatstuff? (Er, no i dont) x4
> 
> Me neither, I dont smoke cigars, i dont smoke cigerettes,
> 
> I dont smoke a pipe, pipe, pipe, pipe, pipe
> 
> I dont smoke the reefa
> 
> Thats it!! x


dont get it


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> dont get it


oh just forget it.... if anybody was to get it i thought it would be you


----------



## Fatstuff

i know the tune u bellend, just didnt get what u was tryin to do with it lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> i know the tune u bellend, just didnt get what u was tryin to do with it lol


now if u said a bunch of steroids instead of cigar, cigarettes pipe pipe pipe, then u may have got a like, but nowhere near a rep sir


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> now if u said a bunch of steroids instead of cigar, cigarettes pipe pipe pipe, then u may have got a like, but nowhere near a rep sir


i was goin to do that but with steralization and tings but then i realised i know next to nothing about the clenliness protocol so i didnt bother


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> i was goin to do that but with steralization and tings but then i realised i know next to nothing about the clenliness protocol so i didnt bother


ah well, we shouldnt litter flintys thread with our black/chavness  and its him whos got bad pip, pip, pip, pip, pip - i dont inject the primaaaaaaaaaaaaa hehe thats how its done :2guns:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> ah well, we shouldnt litter flintys thread with our black/chavness  and its him whos got bad pip, pip, pip, pip, pip - i dont inject the primaaaaaaaaaaaaa hehe thats how its done :2guns:


du du durrr dududu durrrr

pmsl yes mate i prefer your version... Would rep blud but can't you get me (black/chanvess as requested)


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> PIP Update - fair to middleing lol... 4 fcukin days now but its easing off !!!


PIP - is CROM's way of showing you he is pleased lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> PIP - is CROM's way of showing you he is pleased lol


as long as its pip and not an abscess im not bothered lol... but i think with abscesses pain gets worse, mines definitely fading !!!


----------



## Uriel

what gear are you using now bro?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> what gear are you using now bro?


the phenom pharma mate

100 mg test e

100 mg test c

150 mg test prop

per ml


----------



## Mingster

5 day pip is not unheard of mate. Sometimes you just have to ride it out and not think the worst. If it feels like it's getting better then your body has won it's battle. Don't let it put you off:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> the phenom pharma mate
> 
> 100 mg test e
> 
> 100 mg test c
> 
> 150 mg test prop
> 
> per ml


yeah well - if it was down to me - i'd kick you on the penis, then you'd foget all about the silly pip lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah well - if it was down to me - i'd kick you on the penis, then you'd foget all about the silly pip lol


thanks lol.... you know how to turn me on mate...

And mingster its not going to put me off mate, even if i have a gaping delt wound its still going fcukin in and im getting mahoosive lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thanks lol.... you know how to turn me on mate...
> 
> And mingster its not going to put me off mate, even if i have a gaping delt wound its still going fcukin in and im getting mahoosive lol !!!


i think one gaping orofice on your body is plenty


----------



## Mingster

I like to think of the Spartans at Thermopylae or the Athenians at Marathon and when you consider the sort of wounds sustained in that sort of fighting a couple of pins doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> I like to think of the Spartans at Thermopylae or the Athenians at Marathon and when you consider the sort of wounds sustained in that sort of fighting a couple of pins doesn't seem so bad.


it sounds so much more impressive hearing it from someone who was actually there too lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> it sounds so much more impressive hearing it from someone who was actually there too lol


Damn right bro. Born of an elder race than man lol....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Damn right bro. Born of an elder race than man lol....


Yeah mate the GODS X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Yeah mate the GODS X


I wish bro lol. I hate pip. It was the thing I missed least when I packed the gear in. You can walk around for years with a dull ache somewhere or other. Necessary evil I suppose.


----------



## Fatstuff

u bunch of hairy ar5ed beasts


----------



## flinty90

im gonna give the delts a break like Uri says. get some in quads... whats the chest like for injection then ??? methods please ??


----------



## Mingster

I accidentally jabbed myself in the pec when I was trying to do a delt once lol. Kinda put me off a bit. Reckon about an inch or so above the nipple would be about the spot.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> im gonna give the delts a break like Uri says. get some in quads... whats the chest like for injection then ??? methods please ??


right smack bang in the middle, u have to break past the chest bone, thats what it said on this instructional video called pulp fiction:stuart:


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 67985


awesome will give that a blast then. will use a 5 " needle to make sure it goes straight into my heart yeah ???


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> awesome will give that a blast then. will use a 5 " needle to make sure it goes straight into my heart yeah ???


LOL Yes mate thats it

(for the interest of safety and in case any mental plonkers are reading, this isnt real advice it is all in jest PLEASE do not follow this advice, thanks for ur time)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> LOL Yes mate thats it
> 
> (for the interest of safety and in case any mental plonkers are reading, this isnt real advice it is all in jest PLEASE do not follow this advice, thanks for ur time)


well i just tried it and have to say i feel weak , and my eyesight is slightly bdapkjdp[of[fkj[reokf[erfehbgv


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> well i just tried it and have to say i feel weak , and my eyesight is slightly bdapkjdp[of[fkj[reokf[erfehbgv


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> I accidentally jabbed myself in the pec when I was trying to do a delt once lol. Kinda put me off a bit. Reckon about an inch or so above the nipple would be about the spot.


your jab technique must be spazmodic lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> your jab technique must be spazmodic lol


lol yeah its almost like saying, i was going to do my jab and ended up jabbing my missus with 3 ml by accident lol


----------



## Uriel

i stick a 1" orange pin in to the hilt about an inch and a half above the nip and toward the sternum a little...........depending on your physiology - aim for the meatiest bit.just remember there are 3 "heads" or sacks of muscle not 1.

dont shoot more than a mil bro IMO..........

tris and bi's are ok too x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah its almost like saying, i was going to do my jab and ended up jabbing my missus with 3 ml by accident lol


its only like getting it in the dumphole when aiming for the spam purse


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah its almost like saying, i was going to do my jab and ended up jabbing my missus with 3 ml by accident lol


yeah.i was trying to fuk the wife but bummed 2 window cleaners and a stray dog


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> your jab technique must be spazmodic lol


The dog knocked a door open which [email protected] me in the elbow as I was about to jab lol.



flinty90 said:


> lol yeah its almost like saying, i was going to do my jab and ended up jabbing my missus with 3 ml by accident lol


Funny you should say that but.... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> The dog knocked a door open which [email protected] me in the elbow as I was about to jab lol.
> 
> Funny you should say that but.... :whistling:


i said jab her with 3 ml as in millilitres not your 3 millimetres pmsl


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> The dog knocked a door open which [email protected] me in the elbow as I was about to jab lol.


Why couldn't you have jabbed your japs eye - just for the sheer comedy lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Crying with laughter at this. Mrs thinks I'm some sort of retard now!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Crying with laughter at this. Mrs thinks I'm some sort of retard now!


what ya mean she didnt know you before now lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Crying with laughter at this. Mrs thinks I'm some sort of retard now!


who u kidding mate


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> who u kidding mate


he is a fcukin top actor mate


----------



## Guest

Did someone say retard ......


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Did someone say ROB ......


yes mate Retard


----------



## Ginger Ben

She just thought I was a [email protected] before. Now she thinks I'm a retarded [email protected] Still hoping to get some later though


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> She just thought I was a [email protected] before. Now she thinks I'm a retarded [email protected] Still hoping to get some later though


dont ask mate just fcukin take it .... lol show her how special you really are lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> She just thought I was a [email protected] before. Now she thinks I'm a retarded [email protected] Still hoping to get some later though


ur ginger.... and a retarded tw4t, who'd have guessed it


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> ur ginger.... and a retarded tw4t, who'd have guessed it


PMSL its a fcukin eye opener that is mate hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ur ginger.... and a retarded tw4t, who'd have guessed it


Hahaha as Flinty said, I'm a hell of an actor!


----------



## flinty90

this is mingster fcukin running around with his syringe putting it into anybody lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> this is mingster fcukin running around with his syringe putting it into anybody lol


PMSL!?!

Still keeping it real with the Horns


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dont ask mate just fcukin take it .... lol show her how special you really are lol


Took it, broke it, job done :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

how is the PIP on the delt today bro??


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> how is the PIP on the delt today bro??


i have full range of motion with my arm mate, without hardly any pain, still a little niggling ache but its both delts, so im presuming it was just the pip and like you say the hot sauce i have started..

i do feel a little bit flushed though but that could be my crappy sinuses just making my face feel a bit tight , i dont feel achy. i havent got a headache or any other flu like symptoms..

i will still be banging the Test e in tomorrow ..

how you doing mate, you got that 3 grams in yet lol....


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> how you doing mate, you got that 3 grams in yet lol....


putting the last test in today and another 200mg tren......take the tren to the target 400mg EW....i will put it all in my left glute since i only have green javelins left......need to order fresh pins today for next week


----------



## flinty90

seeing as i have changed gear slightly and throwing in a quick esther i might consider knocking the var on the head after today. i should imagine that will bring back a little bit of a sex drive when theres just over a gram of test going in per week, also might sleep a little better ..


----------



## flinty90

done some core work at gym today, nice steady session ...

just had 6 egg scramble and 2 slices of seeded bread toast .....


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> done some core work at gym today, nice steady session ...
> 
> just had 6 egg scramble and 2 slices of seeded bread toast .....


What did u do for core bro?


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> What did u do for core bro?


just the usual mate, situps, planks supermans, did some pullovers, then bicep and triceps... straight arm pushdowns all holding core in. then so sldl's

nice and steady, im off tonight to play badminton for a bit of cardio !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just the usual mate, situps, planks supermans, did some pullovers, then bicep and triceps... straight arm pushdowns all holding core in. then so sldl's
> 
> nice and steady, im off tonight to play badminton for a bit of cardio !!!


Mate core work ruins me, i did deads and abs the other day and i wish i had done them on seperate days big time!


----------



## Fatstuff

my cores weak, i ought to do more direct stuff, squats, deads, sldls, chins and straight arm pushdowns are all i really do that does my core


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> my cores weak, i ought to do more direct stuff, squats, deads, sldls, chins and straight arm pushdowns are all i really do that does my core


to be fair mate its first time i have done just a direct core workout... i have been wanting to add one for a while now so thought i would get it in today

Grashie, Diggy Ewan have all posted some great core work material off top of my head.. i need to re read some and get myself a proper routine set up for it.. today was a bit ad lib !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate its first time i have done just a direct core workout... i have been wanting to add one for a while now so thought i would get it in today
> 
> Grashie, Diggy Ewan have all posted some great core work material off top of my head.. i need to re read some and get myself a proper routine set up for it.. today was a bit ad lib !!!


Mate i could do with some kind of strongman training as my grip and core are my weak points most definitely, there is a new gym opened up by a member on here closer than my gym, i need to take a lil look there as it seems better than my gym


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Mate i could do with some kind of strongman training as my grip and core are my weak points most definitely, there is a new gym opened up by a member on here closer than my gym, i need to take a lil look there as it seems better than my gym


Ewan is definitely the man for that advice mate.. and big Rick ...

yeah go for it and have a look mate cant hurt if it sounds better than where you are at the minute !!!


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Mate i could do with some kind of strongman training as my grip and core are my weak points most definitely, there is a new gym opened up by a member on here closer than my gym, i need to take a lil look there as it seems better than my gym


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/155438-grip-strength.html

Theres one for grip m8


----------



## Fatstuff

i do like my gym as its quiet, can always get on the power rack, know the ppl in there and that, its quite a nice clean place, the owners helpful (exBB) and it has got a few things like tyres and draggin stuff out the back tbf, MMA ring and that. But i defo got to check this other place out.


----------



## Breda

Ok so were talkin about cores wtf i thought this was the best journal in the world... if you want useless information on shrinking b0llox and PIP.


----------



## Fatstuff

there is no such thing as useless information breddington


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Ok so were talkin about cores wtf i thought this was the best journal in the world... if you want useless information on shrinking b0llox and PIP.


SOrry breda i falsesly advertised my hournal to get you in here, only to find a bit of serious talk pmsl... i should be ashamed but im not haha !!!


----------



## Sureno

Core is so important, fair play flinty


----------



## Uriel

Sureno said:


> Core is so important, fair play flinty


bollox - I've said it before...chicks dig huge bi's....NO ONE gets laid cause they have a "strong Core" lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> bollox - I've said it before...chicks dig huge bi's....NO ONE gets laid cause they have a "strong Core" lol


Near spat me brew over the monitor when I read that


----------



## kites1664

are you talking hard CORE or Soft Core, cause lets be honest no one likes softcore


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> SOrry breda i falsesly advertised my hournal to get you in here, only to find a bit of serious talk pmsl... i should be ashamed but im not haha !!!


mate i've needed to catch up anyway so glad to see you doin core work its so importmant. Bet you looked like a mug doin planks tho pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> mate i've needed to catch up anyway so glad to see you doin core work its so importmant. Bet you looked like a mug doin planks tho pmsl


if i do it with my trousers down it looks like im balancing on my nob hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> if i do it with my trousers down it looks like im balancing on my nob hahaha


You're supposed to get your hips off the ground with planks mate.....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You're supposed to get your hips off the ground with planks mate.....


yeah i know mate, perhaps im lifting too high hahaha


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> if i do it with my trousers down it looks like im balancing on my nob hahaha


if that small cockle is any where near the floor you must be cheatin on your planks... you'd be lucky if it touched your ball bag lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


>


Defo you....balls have shrunk


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> if that small cockle is any where near the floor you must be cheatin on your planks... you'd be lucky if it touched your ball bag lol


Ballbag wtf is a ballbag. mine just looks like a burst ballon knot now mate. my balls have virtually gone lol....


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


>


and why have you got what looks to be some sort of golden teddy bear sticking out of your arse?

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> and why have you got what looks to be some sort of golden teddy bear sticking out of your arse?
> 
> :lol:


thats not me mate you do know that dont ya lol


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> thats not me mate you do know that dont ya lol


If you'd shaved your beard off, then I wasn't sure what the impact on your oestrogen levels would have been with all the test you are pinning! PMSL


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> If you'd shaved your beard off, then I wasn't sure what the impact on your oestrogen levels would have been with all the test you are pinning! PMSL


well mate i assure you if i looked like that i wouldnt let myself out of bed hahaha


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> well mate i assure you if i looked like that i wouldnt let myself out of bed hahaha


if u looked like that i wouldnt let u out of bed


----------



## flinty90

just got back from badminton . had a good game, was nice to see my mate after 4 weeks took my top off and he said straight away fcuk me mate your looking big so i was buzzing all game lol...

also to make things better (or worse for concentration) the trampolining was on again this week , the woman that runs it has the best 4rse ever and wears tight bottoms, i couldnt take my eyes of it lol.. dam test is making my winkle twitch at the slightest things ... i might have to wash its mouth out with soap so it stings lol


----------



## Guest

Might take up badminton :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Might take up badminton :whistling:


mate she is top notch , i played sh1t tonight cos everytime i went to hit the shuttle i looked round and she was bent over with the undercarriage of an angel lol


----------



## Milky

Is the badminton good cardio in your opinion mate ?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> mate she is top notch , i played sh1t tonight cos everytime i went to hit the shuttle i looked round and she was bent over with the undercarriage of an angel lol


Should of asked her to look at your shuttle c0ck


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Is the badminton good cardio in your opinion mate ?


very good mate , also keeps me personally sharp hand eye wise for when i go back to hockey mate...

I always thought squash was a great cardio workout but badminton when played with a decent partner is fcukin ridiculously quick...

Hey milky how far are you away from northwich ???


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Should of asked her to look at your shuttle c0ck


to be fair mate she always seemed to be glancing over to me.. i reckon she wants some muscle inside her lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> very good mate , also keeps me personally sharp hand eye wise for when i go back to hockey mate...
> 
> I always thought squash was a great cardio workout but badminton when played with a decent partner is fcukin ridiculously quick...
> 
> Hey milky how far are you away from northwich ???


40 mins roughly mate why ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> 40 mins roughly mate why ?


im up northwich in 3 weeks thats all, didnt know if it was close by or not


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im up northwich in 3 weeks thats all, didnt know if it was close by or not


Its not on the doorstep mate but its not a million miles away.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate she always seemed to be glancing over to me.. i reckon she wants some muscle inside her lol


I best come next week then


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I best come next week then


PMSL she already has a cnut mate it just needs filling not another cnut to look at it X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> PMSL she already has a cnut mate it just needs filling not another cnut to look at it X


LOL - that's lots of love XX


----------



## Guest

See you later Big Man!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> See you later Big Man!


your late . that means more pain for you today ya little cnut lol ....


----------



## gym rat

whats on the cards for today pal


----------



## Sureno

We all want to know how ROB is fairing lol


----------



## Breda

i think flinty is tryin to hide the body


----------



## Sureno

Breda said:


> i think flinty is tryin to hide the body


Such a shame, he had potential to be one of the best whipping boys


----------



## Breda

Sureno said:


> Such a shame, he had potential to be one of the best whipping boys


I was inevitable that it was guna end this way tho


----------



## Sureno

Breda said:


> I was inevitable that it was guna end this way tho


Oh well his memory of being known by flinty as "the little cnut" will live forever


----------



## Guest

Ahem ......


----------



## Breda

HE'S ALIVE


----------



## flinty90

just got back from the gym (working today) ROB is a pussy , but he is also a roiding pussy so i have to show him respect... he also dropped me off a blood pressure monitor that he uses, tried to use it myself but the cuff is for babies and small girls and wouldnt fit around my iron guns lol.. i really pulled it tight as i could but i dont know if it gave a false reading

Blood pressure reading was

138/76 which isnt bad really to say i had just been training ...

will buy my own next weekend with a man size cuff and do it again when chilled out a bit more...

Well done ROB for taking the plunge and doing the pin yourself you only cried a little bit hahaha...


----------



## gym rat

what did ya hit today pal, hows things in general with you, havent had a chat in ages, family all good?


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> what did ya hit today pal, hows things in general with you, havent had a chat in ages, family all good?


Well mate ROB wanted to come and go through a bi's and tri's session with me to finish off his full routine overhaul. so we went through arms . i had already trained them yesterday so i didnt actually smashi him to bits but i knew he had done them lol..

things are going great with me at minute mate, getting stronger, leaner and bigger by the day mate. family is all good mate , missus just gone out to fetch some meat to make some homemade burgers tonight, fancy burgers , some homemade wedges and salad for tea ...

how are you doing mate ?? i will pop into your hournal and make sure your still eating and training like a beast lol...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just got back from the gym (working today) ROB is a pussy , but he is also a roiding pussy so i have to show him respect... he also dropped me off a blood pressure monitor that he uses, tried to use it myself but the cuff is for babies and small girls and wouldnt fit around my iron guns lol.. i really pulled it tight as i could but i dont know if it gave a false reading
> 
> Blood pressure reading was
> 
> 138/76 which isnt bad really to say i had just been training ...
> 
> will buy my own next weekend with a man size cuff and do it again when chilled out a bit more...
> 
> Well done ROB for taking the plunge and doing the pin yourself you only cried a little bit hahaha...


Haha, yes i'm a full on dirty roider now! Do i win a t-shirt or something.... maybe a mug ?! :lol:

Plunged well I thought  Didnt even wince :gun_bandana:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Haha, yes i'm a full on dirty roider now! Do i win a t-shirt or something.... maybe a mug ?! :lol:
> 
> Plunged well I thought  Didnt even wince :gun_bandana:


yeah but you have text me now 15 times saying how much your leg hurts and your crying to your missus lol...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah but you have text me now 15 times saying how much your leg hurts and your crying to your missus lol...


FFS!!

13 times :crying:


----------



## Uriel

ohhhhhh ROB has come over to the shadows lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> ohhhhhh ROB has come over to the shadows lol


Yes I have 

Never to return !!


----------



## Fatstuff

what u jabbin rob?


----------



## Greenspin

Its like a sick party of men drunk on androgens in here. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> what u jabbin rob?


Flintys Blood! 

This.....

100mg Prop

100mg Cyp

150mg E

Per ML, popped 1.5ml in


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> Its like a sick party of men drunk on androgens in here. :whistling:


U never fancied it gs?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Flintys Blood!
> 
> This.....
> 
> 100mg Prop
> 
> 100mg Cyp
> 
> 150mg E
> 
> Per ML, popped 1.5ml in


Get it down ya, u jab urself?


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Get it down ya, u jab urself?


Yes 

Right Quad


----------



## Mingster

Greenspin said:


> Its like a sick party of men drunk on androgens in here. :whistling:


Somebody mention a sick party? :beer:


----------



## Greenspin

Fatstuff said:


> U never fancied it gs?


Not really mate. It just does not fit into the equation that results in my goals. When I am reading about related topics (just general research), it makes it seem appealing in some way. But not in a great enough capacity that makes me question whether I will. If that makes sense. But it doesn't bother me that other people do (since coming on here).


----------



## Greenspin

Mingster said:


> Somebody mention a sick party? :beer:


I like sick parties. Can I be an honorary guest


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Yes
> 
> Right Quad


Dead leg yet? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> Not really mate. It just does not fit into the equation that results in my goals. When I am reading about related topics (just general research), it makes it seem appealing in some way. But not in a great enough capacity that makes me question whether I will. If that makes sense. But it doesn't bother me that other people do (since coming on here).


did u used to be a 'roids are bad mmmkay' kinda guy then?


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Dead leg yet? Lol


That came hours ago lol

Bloody had this silly idea to take the wife and kids for a walk round local woods and lakes, what a silly man I am!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> That came hours ago lol
> 
> Bloody had this silly idea to take the wife and kids for a walk round local woods and lakes, what a silly man I am!


probably helped mate lol


----------



## expletive

R0B said:


> That came hours ago lol
> 
> Bloody had this silly idea to take the wife and kids for a walk round local woods and lakes, what a silly man I am!


Would have helped disperse the oil mate. I always Jab just before a leg session, result = no pip


----------



## Mingster

expletive said:


> Would have helped disperse the oil mate. I always Jab just before a leg session, result = no pip


I like a glute shot cos after I can get the missus to spank me for hours


----------



## Guest

Yeah I did think that 

Thanks Gents.


----------



## Greenspin

Fatstuff said:


> did u used to be a 'roids are bad mmmkay' kinda guy then?


I suppose I kind of thought they where 'bad' yeah. But after joining the site it became apparent they where common place, and I learnt that they are not as the media portrays them. Since then I could not give a two sh1ts whether people use them or not.


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> I suppose I kind of thought they where 'bad' yeah. But after joining the site it became apparent they where common place, and I learnt that they are not as the media portrays them. Since then I could not give a two sh1ts whether people use them or not.


thats how it starts, then u think might try a prohormone, then u think, might do a lil course of female roids (anavar flinty style) before u know it your jabbing 3 grams of gear in each delt and tearing heads off japanese people.


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> That came hours ago lol
> 
> Bloody had this silly idea to take the wife and kids for a walk round local woods and lakes, what a silly man I am!


You'll live mate! What brand is that test?


----------



## expletive

Mingster said:


> I like a glute shot cos after I can get the missus to spank me for hours


So with that logic I think Ill jab my todger


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> You'll live mate! What brand is that test?


Phenom Pharma


----------



## flinty90

your leg getting a bit warm yet Robert lol... i can tell i have put test E only in today mate not feeling anything at all yet in my quad .... thank fook !!!!

i feel for your leg tomorrow and rest of the week pmsl !!!! my brave little soldier !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0B said:


> Phenom Pharma


.......oh .


----------



## flinty90

right well had a weigh in and measure up this morning ...

chest is up to 51 inches

Arms are at 17 1/2 cold woop woop come on 18's lol....

my quads are at 27 1/2 inches

my neck is not far off 18 inches gulp ....

Now my waist is 39 inches (fat fcuker) but this is down by about 4 inches in 6 weeks

My weight is 256 pounds

however i can tell at the minute my body fat is looking all wobbly and flabby not hard like it used to do, is this the fat breaking down would you say ??? i can also see a lot more stretch marks on my stomach they have become more apparent ... so its definitely shrinking

another few weeks at this rate and i will be very very happy with progress..

all things are looking bang on target for christmas, even more so for end january when blast has finished ....


----------



## Sureno

I'm measuring tonight


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> .......oh .


That's a "oh" the fvcking hardcore sh1t that only mentalist take .......


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0B said:


> That's a "oh" the fvcking hardcore sh1t that only mentalist take .......


im on the same stuff and man you gotta like pain to finish 10ml of that im trying to put off using the other 6ml i have but i have 20ml of other test so i dunno lol


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> im on the same stuff and man you gotta like pain to finish 10ml of that im trying to put off using the other 6ml i have but i have 20ml of other test so i dunno lol


First crack at it and it felt good 

Send it my way if you can't hack it :whistling:

Seems to be highly recommend, cant wait to get a few more in me :2guns:


----------



## andy

flinty, what does your routine look like at the moment mate?


----------



## Redbeard85

Good luck on hitting the 18' arms bud!! you got some very impressive measurements there :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

lee85 said:


> Good luck on hitting the 18' arms bud!! you got some very impressive measurements there :thumb:


notice he didnt post up his willy measurements though


----------



## Redbeard85

ewen said:


> notice he didnt post up his willy measurements though


exactly what I hope I wasn't going to see, lol!!


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> notice he didnt post up his willy measurements though


willy is about 7 inches as always mate ... b0llox have dissapeared though pmsl !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

lee85 said:


> exactly what I hoped I was going to see, lol!!


built your hopes up didnt ya :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> willy is about 7 inches as always mate ... b0llox have dissapeared though pmsl !!!


join the peanut club lol


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> flinty, what does your routine look like at the moment mate?


fcuk me mate how long have you got lol....


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> join the peanut club lol


mate i wish they were that big, i have always had fairly big kncakers aswell but now they lookl like 2 fcukin poppy seeds


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> mate i wish they were that big, i have always had fairly big kncakers aswell but now they lookl like 2 fcukin poppy seeds


ive never had big knackers so hard to tell when they shrink the only time i know they shrink is when one pops back up when im cumming ....

thank fuk for cock rings


----------



## Redbeard85

ewen said:


> built your hopes up didnt ya :lol:


Haha, too late...thats your fault mate!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> ive never had big knackers so hard to tell when they shrink the only time i know they shrink is when one pops back up when im cumming ....
> 
> thank fuk for ROBS small hands


yes mate there a god send pmsl


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me mate how long have you got lol....


yeah..i know mate...stupid question i spose...

i like to see others routines laid out and pick bits off.

if im starting this new gym , i want a new routine


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> yeah..i know mate...stupid question i spose...
> 
> i like to see others routines laid out and pick bits off.
> 
> if im starting this new gym , i want a new routine


no probs mate i can help you with that pal


----------



## kites1664

love your journal Flinty, it grows by about 10 pages a day and every time I pop in there has been a massive load of great banterm just makes me depressed at how serious mine seems (blatant plug)..

Are you gonna get some before and after pics up for your cycles?


----------



## MRSTRONG

kites1664 said:


> love your journal Flinty, it grows by about 10 pages a day and every time I pop in there has been a massive load of great banterm just makes me depressed at how serious mine seems (blatant plug)..
> 
> Are you gonna get some before and after pics up for your cycles?


didnt know you train m8 never mind have a journal


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> love your journal Flinty, it grows by about 10 pages a day and every time I pop in there has been a massive load of great banterm just makes me depressed at how serious mine seems (blatant plug)..
> 
> Are you gonna get some before and after pics up for your cycles?


thanks mate, there are before pics in this journal somewhere mate hahaha ...when i have finished the cycle i will put some up mate definitely.. even 3 weeks in there is massive differences , so god knows how i will look in another 9 weeks , im excited to say the least !!!


----------



## flinty90

just had dinner. a full rainbow trout was swimming around yesterday my lad caught it fly fishing about 3 pound in weight..

cooked it in the oven in foil with lemon, dill and chilli.. it was absolutely awesome...

Finished with some pudding of pineapple upside down cake and custard... feel full as fcuk now though lol... how much protein is in a 3 pound rainbow trout lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

bout 20 grams per 100g m8


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> bout 20 grams per 100g m8


cool thats plenty then lol...


----------



## flinty90

i still feel stuffed from my bloody pineapple upside down cake lol !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i still feel stuffed from my bloody pineapple upside down cake lol !!!!


Fat Cnut!


----------



## Sureno

what time was your last meal then Flinty? will you eat again tonight?


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> what time was your last meal then Flinty? will you eat again tonight?


He's high on test! only one thing on the menu :wink:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Fat Cnut!


----------



## Mingster

I'm finishing off my second supper then it's time for bed.


----------



## Sureno

Mingster said:


> I'm finishing off my second supper then it's time for bed.


yeah i just saw on your thread, [email protected] wish i had my appetite at the moment


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> what time was your last meal then Flinty? will you eat again tonight?


last meal was at 7 ish i think mate thats normally late for me.... i wont eat anything else i will have a protein shake normally about half 9 then bed... i got a raging hard on so i my be slipping missus some in a bit haha


----------



## Mingster

Sureno said:


> yeah i just saw on your thread, [email protected] wish i had my appetite at the moment


You'll get it back bro, you just need a rest. Have a complete break from training, eating the works for a day or so and you'll be fine.


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> last meal was at 7 ish i think mate thats normally late for me.... i wont eat anything else i will have a protein shake normally about half 9 then bed... i got a raging hard on so i my be slipping missus some in a bit haha


yeah im thinking of doing the same and seeing if i can slip calling her "uriel take it like the fat whore you are" into it some how lmao

i may have to feed the belly first though, its been a right sketchy day eating for me, last thing was a protein shake with a box of blue berries blended in semi skimmed milk


----------



## flinty90

well im off to do some chesticles , im also moving my cardio back to 20 minutes after each session rather than splitting it up. then its done and body can fully repair for rest of the day. .

hope you all have a good day and blast those sessions out whoever is training ... dont take no sh1t from that iron. (make it fcukin know you have gone there to destroy it) :2guns:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well im off to do some chesticles , im also moving my cardio back to 20 minutes after each session rather than splitting it up. then its done and body can fully repair for rest of the day. .
> 
> hope you all have a good day and blast those sessions out whoever is training ... dont take no sh1t from that iron. (make it fcukin know you have gone there to destroy it) :2guns:


Im going to fvck up the gym today, (only lightly) but even though i may hobble out like a criple i will be the winner!

Have a good one bigman


----------



## Guest

Flinty how would you rate anavar then? What brand were you using?

Im considering prochem 50mg ones or gb pharma 50mg? Want to get the 50mg tabs just for better value tbh

Thinking of doing 2months of this with test and them coming off for a while!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Flinty how would you rate anavar then? What brand were you using?
> 
> Im considering prochem 50mg ones or gb pharma 50mg? Want to get the 50mg tabs just for better value tbh
> 
> Thinking of doing 2months of this with test and them coming off for a while!


well mate i been off anavar since saturday morning , i could already tell with my chest routine today, struggled like fcuk... i really rate the stuff to be honest i would definitely use them again but at start of my test course next time and run them for about 10 weeks alongside test, the strength gains you get are unreal to be fair


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> well mate i been off anavar since saturday morning , i could already tell with my chest routine today, struggled like fcuk... i really rate the stuff to be honest i would definitely use them again but at start of my test course next time and run them for about 10 weeks alongside test, the strength gains you get are unreal to be fair


I think the only ppl who dont rate them, have not run them high enough, i certainly fancy a butchers at them but even @ 50mg they are way expensive, rather chuck a handful of pocket friendly dbol in my mush


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well mate i been off anavar since saturday morning , i could already tell with my chest routine today, struggled like fcuk... i really rate the stuff to be honest i would definitely use them again but at start of my test course next time and run them for about 10 weeks alongside test, the strength gains you get are unreal to be fair


SOLD! Which brand did you use mate? You were on 100mg ed right or was it 150? Think i'll go with 100mg, also how long dod it take to feel it?


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> I think the only ppl who dont rate them, have not run them high enough, i certainly fancy a butchers at them but even @ 50mg they are way expensive, rather chuck a handful of pocket friendly dbol in my mush


Yea i know what you mean but ive done dbol a few times just want to try something different, hoping at 100mg the strength will be more than that off dbol!


----------



## Fatstuff

willsy said:


> SOLD! Which brand did you use mate? You were on 100mg ed right or was it 150? Think i'll go with 100mg, also how long dod it take to feel it?


LOL


----------



## flinty90

Right chest today.. really felt like i struggled even though reps were kept strict and high all way through , weights not too bad i suppose but i was slightly dissapointed , i thought 1 gram of gear would have helped me feel stronger than this ,

Chest

Warm up

incline DB Flies / Tricep pushdowns

15 x 10 kg 15 x 40 kg

15 x 12 kg 15 x 50 kg

*Incline Press*

15 x 60 kg

15 x 70 kg

15 x 90 kg

13 x 100 kg

*Cable crossovers*

15 x 30 kg

15 x 30 kg

15 x 30 kg supersetted with 10 push ups

15 x 30 kg supersetted with 10 push ups

*Push ups with weight on back*

10 x 5 kg

10 x 15 kg

15 x 20 kg

*supersetted with standing plate flies*

*
*

3 sets of 15

*
Flat DB Flys*

15 x 15 kg

15 x 20 kg

15 x 25 kg

*Tricep pushdowns ~( to finish triceps)*

*
*

20 x 60

20 x 80

15 x 80

chest done..

*Cardio* 21 minutes on treadmill 4 incline walking at 3.6 mph

*Ab crunches* (machine)

100 x 60 kg

came home did blood pressure again today

128/83 so near on perfect ... well happy with that.. just not with how my muscles seemed to give up quicker in gym today... might need more gear pmsl !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Right chest today.. really felt like i struggled even though reps were kept strict and high all way through , weights not too bad i suppose but i was slightly dissapointed , i thought 1 gram of gear would have helped me feel stronger than this ,
> 
> Chest
> 
> Warm up
> 
> incline DB Flies / Tricep pushdowns
> 
> 15 x 10 kg 15 x 40 kg
> 
> 15 x 12 kg 15 x 50 kg
> 
> *Incline Press*
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> 15 x 70 kg
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 13 x 100 kg
> 
> *Cable crossovers*
> 
> 15 x 30 kg
> 
> 15 x 30 kg
> 
> 15 x 30 kg supersetted with 10 push ups
> 
> 15 x 30 kg supersetted with 10 push ups
> 
> *Push ups with weight on back*
> 
> 10 x 5 kg
> 
> 10 x 15 kg
> 
> 15 x 20 kg
> 
> *supersetted with standing plate flies*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 3 sets of 15
> 
> *
> Flat DB Flys*
> 
> 15 x 15 kg
> 
> 15 x 20 kg
> 
> 15 x 25 kg
> 
> *Tricep pushdowns ~( to finish triceps)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 20 x 60
> 
> 20 x 80
> 
> 15 x 80
> 
> chest done..
> 
> *Cardio* 21 minutes on treadmill 4 incline walking at 3.6 mph
> 
> *Ab crunches* (machine)
> 
> 100 x 60 kg
> 
> came home did blood pressure again today
> 
> 128/83 so near on perfect ... well happy with that.. just not with how my muscles seemed to give up quicker in gym today... might need more gear pmsl !!!


tbf my strength hasnt shot up on test like it has done on orals in the past, i shall be slamming some dbol in tomorrow for month or so, might go up to 60mg if i can be ar5ed, i got 200 dbols knocking round.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> tbf my strength hasnt shot up on test like it has done on orals in the past, i shall be slamming some dbol in tomorrow for month or so, might go up to 60mg if i can be ar5ed, i got 200 dbols knocking round.


why would this be though ?? i thought test was the ultimate in strength gain ??? surely 1 gram is fcukin plenty


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> tbf my strength hasnt shot up on test like it has done on orals in the past, i shall be slamming some dbol in tomorrow for month or so, might go up to 60mg if i can be ar5ed, i got 200 dbols knocking round.


I was the same mate when i did my first cycle was 30mg naposim pharma grade dbol 4 weeks and 500mg iranian test e 10 weeks, soon as i stopped taking the dbol i was like wtf wheres my strength now! Naposim was the best thing ive ever had to this day i swear, better than 1 rip was for strength for me anyway.

Im convinced orals give a better strength gain from the start


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> I was the same mate when i did my first cycle was 30mg naposim pharma grade dbol 4 weeks and 500mg iranian test e 10 weeks, soon as i stopped taking the dbol i was like wtf wheres my strength now! Naposim was the best thing ive ever had to this day i swear, better than 1 rip was for strength for me anyway.
> 
> Im convinced orals give a better strength gain from the start


well although im only 3 weeks in on test i will see how i go for next few weeks.. im hoping it will kick back in big time.. .. i would have thought the multi blend would be doing its work though .... wait and see....


----------



## Fatstuff

every steroids different though arent they, to do with anabolic/androgenic ratios and method of action i think, var and tren are the best for strength - think test is just a middle ground steroid and moderately safe, dont think id fancy a gram of tren from what i hear lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well although im only 3 weeks in on test i will see how i go for next few weeks.. im hoping it will kick back in big time.. .. i would have thought the multi blend would be doing its work though .... wait and see....


Yea tbf ive never ran as much gear as you are running, im on 700mg atm thats the most ive ran


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Yea tbf ive never ran as much gear as you are running, im on 700mg atm thats the most ive ran


well mate i could be going up next week if things dont get better pmsl ... if i can keep sides down and BP as it is now then i might up it to 2 grams per week X


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> every steroids different though arent they, to do with anabolic/androgenic ratios and method of action i think, var and tren are the best for strength - think test is just a middle ground steroid and moderately safe, dont think id fancy a gram of tren from what i hear lol


Yea trens a funny one, makes me sweat like fvck, moody, out of breath just walking and have a real bad attitude towards everyone, the mrs especially! They call stella wife beater? They need to try tren!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well mate i could be going up next week if things dont get better pmsl ... if i can keep sides down and BP as it is now then i might up it to 2 grams per week X


You dont do things by halfs do you mate? Lol

You having bloods done aswell mate?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> You dont do things by halfs do you mate? Lol
> 
> You having bloods done aswell mate?


what for ???? blood test will only tell me what i am at the minute in time, i dont see them as a really effective measure of how your doing tbh.. its like blood pressure or anything it can change from 1 minute to the next..

you know how you feel in yourself. as long as my blood pressure stays at a normal ish level then im afraid i will take a chance with everything else ....

so much differing opinions and baffling science behind all this crap.. i dont have blood tests after doing a weekend on the p1ss mate it would tell me im going to die otherwise .

Yeah i may get the do gooders in here telling me im wrong but hey if it all goes wrong then i will hold my hands up and say maybe i should have done this and that ...

i had all my bloods done a coupld of years ago mate and they all were normal (whatever that is) i havent got diabetes and i havent got high blood pressure . i also have a perfect working heart and respiratory system, thats about as much as i want or need to know ...

I ride my motorbike at 170 mph mate when i get the chance. i think last thing i will die of will be cos i didnt get a blood test telling me my heart could stop at any second lol...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> what for ???? blood test will only tell me what i am at the minute in time, i dont see them as a really effective measure of how your doing tbh.. its like blood pressure or anything it can change from 1 minute to the next..
> 
> you know how you feel in yourself. as long as my blood pressure stays at a normal ish level then im afraid i will take a chance with everything else ....
> 
> so much differing opinions and baffling science behind all this crap.. i dont have blood tests after doing a weekend on the p1ss mate it would tell me im going to die otherwise .
> 
> Yeah i may get the do gooders in here telling me im wrong but hey if it all goes wrong then i will hold my hands up and say maybe i should have done this and that ...
> 
> i had all my bloods done a coupld of years ago mate and they all were normal (whatever that is) i havent got diabetes and i havent got high blood pressure . i also have a perfect working heart and respiratory system, thats about as much as i want or need to know ...
> 
> I ride my motorbike at 170 mph mate when i get the chance. i think last thing i will die of will be cos i didnt get a blood test telling me my heart could stop at any second lol...


Lol fair one

I get mine done monthly but only cause its routine running tane and i had cell damage on my liver before


----------



## Mingster

That's a good chest workout Flints, whatever you may think. Your strength will increase with the test but you'll have to give it 3/4 weeks to really notice. After that you'll be doing those push-ups with Sureno on your back pmsl. Give it a little time mate....Failing that take some sdrol lol.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> That's a good chest workout Flints, whatever you may think. Your strength will increase with the test but you'll have to give it 3/4 weeks to really notice. After that you'll be doing those push-ups with Sureno on your back pmsl. Give it a little time mate....Failing that take some sdrol lol.


yeah im not totally worried about it mate like you say it will come, its just the initial drop in strength even after 2 days off the anavar that i found amazing to be honest.. i know people call it for bieng a girly steroid but fcuk me its unreal i think !!!


----------



## Guest

I got my bloods done; said skinny **** Cvnt!

Hoping it changes


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I got my bloods done; said skinny **** Cvnt!
> 
> Hoping it changes


yeah i seen that blood in my kitchen saturday, it did look like gay blood to me ... it trickled out your leg, checked itself out in the mirror and then cleaned up after itself, totally fcukin **** blood lol


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> I got my bloods done; said skinny **** Cvnt!
> 
> Hoping it changes


Did dr.flinty perform those tests for you by chance?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Did dr.flinty perform those tests for you by chance?


he might have done lol


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> I ride my motorbike at 170 mph


Pussy  you should have an extra 25/20mph if you pin it mate


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> he might have done lol


Lol fvck walking into hospital and seeing you in a white coat sharpening a 12g needle with a rusty file


----------



## flinty90

I sh1t you not, this morning about 3 am i woke up and i had a hard on that was so fcukin hard it hurt, it would not go down for ages... i am sure to god i could have used it to push myself off the bed... i hope they come a bit more regular lol..... my missus reckons she is buying a fly swatter to just hit me with it.. i fcukin raped her last night dirty bitch loved it !!!!


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> I sh1t you not, this morning about 3 am i woke up and i had a hard on that was so fcukin hard it hurt, it would not go down for ages... i am sure to god i could have used it to push myself off the bed... i hope they come a bit more regular lol..... my missus reckons she is buying a fly swatter to just hit me with it.. i fcukin raped her last night dirty bitch loved it !!!!


Flinty mate, you got to stop calling ROB a bitch, it's an insult to the bitches


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah i seen that blood in my kitchen saturday, it did look like gay blood to me ... it trickled out your leg, checked itself out in the mirror and then cleaned up after itself, totally fcukin **** blood lol


I know mate, ever since I've aids it's just been gay as fvck !


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> Flinty mate, you got to stop calling ROB a bitch, it's an insult to the bitches


I'm cool with it, I've been called worse


----------



## flinty90

6 scrambled eggs, 1 tin tuna, 1/2 red pepper. EVOO chilli, and pepper with a touch of nandos BBQ sauce yummy .....


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Pussy  you should have an extra 25/20mph if you pin it mate


oh she will go more mate easily, i just run out of road lol...


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> 6 scrambled eggs, 1 tin tuna, 1/2 red pepper. EVOO chilli, and pepper with a touch of nandos BBQ sauce yummy .....


sounds like my next shake


----------



## Fatstuff

baby sureno



u keep eating that baby food mate


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> sounds like my next shake


what ya reckon to my BP reading today mate ???

128/83 pretty spot on for a fat roided up beast lol...


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> baby sureno
> 
> View attachment 68251
> 
> 
> u keep eating that baby food mate


LMFAO hahaha repped !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

haha that pic is going everywhere mate


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> what ya reckon to my BP reading today mate ???
> 
> 128/83 pretty spot on for a fat roided up beast lol...


pic or its BS thats what i reckon you fat roided up kitten


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> haha that pic is going everywhere mate


i think he should have it as his AVI mind you babies traps are a lot bigger than surenos


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> pic or its BS thats what i reckon you fat roided up kitten


give me 2 minutes X


----------



## Fatstuff

spammed the journals


----------



## flinty90

for sureno


----------



## Sureno

you freak, lucky [email protected]@rd... but im happy for you at the same time bro, just maintain it x

i ordered my enalapril last night from adc


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> you freak, lucky [email protected]@rd... but im happy for you at the same time bro, just maintain it x
> 
> i ordered my enalapril last night from adc


nice one mate how long before it should come ???? what will that help you achieve mate ???


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate how long before it should come ???? what will that help you achieve mate ???


a lower BP hopefully while im on this course, will be doing all the natural remedies, well CV and celery in the mean time too, should be this week


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> a lower BP hopefully while im on this course, will be doing all the natural remedies, well CV and celery in the mean time too, should be this week


i did chest this morning mate and it felt nothing to just nip a 20 minute cardio session in afterwards... i think you will deffo benefit from it mate ....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> for sureno
> 
> View attachment 68255


Simialar to mine mate!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Simialar to mine mate!


you see a little bit more cardio for you and you can go up another half a gram per week easily lol


----------



## Guest

Lol that might be a liitle higher than normal tbh i just ran downstairs to find my meter lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you see a little bit more cardio for you and you can go up another half a gram per week easily lol


Glad to see plenty of people checking BP!


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Glad to see plenty of people checking BP!


Well i joined a gym a few yrs back and they did my bp and said i couldnt use it go to docs, so i did and he said best way to lower it is exercise so i got a fit note and went back and they put a wrist one on me put me on a bike for 20 mins checking my bp every 2 mins and it got higher for like 5 mins then lower and lower so during cardio my bp was lower than resting?!? Weird, what they didnt know was i was munching dbol lol got cheap membership cause of the hypertension though lol


----------



## Guest

Went out and baught a monitor then!


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Well i joined a gym a few yrs back and they did my bp and said i couldnt use it go to docs, so i did and he said best way to lower it is exercise so i got a fit note and went back and they put a wrist one on me put me on a bike for 20 mins checking my bp every 2 mins and it got higher for like 5 mins then lower and lower so during cardio my bp was lower than resting?!? Weird, what they didnt know was i was munching dbol lol got cheap membership cause of the hypertension though lol


PMSL! Yes doctor I'm a good boy and just take aspirin


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> PMSL! Yes doctor I'm a good boy and just take aspirin


Your damn straight, i dont ask the doctor about his personal life..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you see a little bit more cardio for you and you can go up another half a gram per week easily lol


Its funny you should say this, i looked thru my stash got about 7 amps of norma test e left over... Lol do i or not?!? Lol also got about 18ml eq and couple ml tri tren too! And some dbol, dnp, clen, eca and yohimbine lol saving my fat drugs for next year now though!


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Its funny you should say this, i looked thru my stash got about 7 amps of norma test e left over... Lol do i or not?!? Lol also got about 18ml eq and couple ml tri tren too! And some dbol, dnp, clen, eca and yohimbine lol saving my fat drugs for next year now though!


£6.47 for the lot!

Take it or leave it


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Its funny you should say this, i looked thru my stash got about 7 amps of norma test e left over... Lol do i or not?!? Lol also got about 18ml eq and couple ml tri tren too! And some dbol, dnp, clen, eca and yohimbine lol saving my fat drugs for next year now though!


get it fcukin in mate how long you got to run on your current cycle mate ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> get it fcukin in mate how long you got to run on your current cycle mate ???


I dunno i got 20ml of t350 and 20ml eq to run, was going to get another 20ml of each and go 20 weeks test eq, but i dropped the eq to just jab once a week cause i couldnt be ar5ed plus im in cal deficit so thaught it was waste of money, so now got 10ml of the t350 left, plus the other bits. I was on 500mg test e and 360mg tren for 5 weeks before this and just ran straight into this cycle! I was just going to run another 5 weeks of the test tbh, but you never know lol! Last few days ive been thinking of adding the eq again and maybe grabbing another bottle of test but then is eq worth it for just 9 weeks... So i was thinking get var and run that for the last 4 weeks lol. Im all over the place!


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> £6.47 for the lot!
> 
> Take it or leave it


Lol terry tibbs talk to me


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> I dunno i got 20ml of t350 and 20ml eq to run, was going to get another 20ml of each and go 20 weeks test eq, but i dropped the eq to just jab once a week cause i couldnt be ar5ed plus im in cal deficit so thaught it was waste of money, so now got 10ml of the t350 left, plus the other bits. I was on 500mg test e and 360mg tren for 5 weeks before this and just ran straight into this cycle! I was just going to run another 5 weeks of the test tbh, but you never know lol! Last few days ive been thinking of adding the eq again and maybe grabbing another bottle of test but then is eq worth it for just 9 weeks... So i was thinking get var and run that for the last 4 weeks lol. Im all over the place!


Jebus Willsy! You have more gear than my old Raleigh Max!

Why not just keep it simple, 10 weeks var & test e. DONE


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Jebus Willsy! You have more gear than my old Raleigh Max!
> 
> Why not just keep it simple, 10 weeks var & test e. DONE


Plus no calorie deficit and no skipping leg days. Sorted.


----------



## flinty90

i wouldnt bother now with var mate. get some mor test e and add in all the boldenone till end of cycle !!!!


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Plus no calorie deficit and no skipping leg days. Sorted.


Haha point taken mate!

Ok ill finish up this vial(unopened) with 100mg var ed then im getting on the fat fight new year. Keep the other gear for future then!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i wouldnt bother now with var mate. get some mor test e and add in all the boldenone till end of cycle !!!!


Lol you just threw a spanner in the works lol. It'd be a lot cheaper to just grab another test tbh!


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Lol you just threw a spanner in the works lol. It'd be a lot cheaper to just grab another test tbh!


Sorry mate, what are you RIGHT NOW..... when did it start etc, etc?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i wouldnt bother now with var mate. get some mor test e and add in all the boldenone till end of cycle !!!!


Yea fvck it your on to something then we're only talking like pennies, i can do a var 1 rip cycle next year


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Yea fvck it your on to something then we're only talking like pennies, i can do a var 1 rip cycle next year


the test will keep up your strength mate. the boldenone will add a bit more volume and shape to your muscle , give you that fuller look. also you will continue (if your diet is right) to lean out nicely whilst banging more size on...

I would even have been so bold as to suggest to ROB to get some boldenone in with his cycle to be fair !!!


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Sorry mate, what are you RIGHT NOW..... when did it start etc, etc?


Ok right now 700mg test, started 10 weeks ago on test e @500mg and tren @ 360mg, dropped tren at 5 weeks and changed test to 700mg. Was going to run eq with it but dropped it after a week cause of calorie deficit and i coulndt be bothered jabbing twice a week...

Clear now? Im not good with words lol


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Ok right now 700mg test, started 10 weeks ago on test e @500mg and tren @ 360mg, dropped tren at 5 weeks and changed test to 700mg. Was going to run eq with it but dropped it after a week cause of calorie deficit and i coulndt be bothered jabbing twice a week...
> 
> Clear now? Im not good with words lol


Yeah that's clear bud.

So when do you plan on finishing this, couple of weeks as it is then cruise .......?


----------



## Mingster

Mwaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....

None of you are coming off....ever


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Mwaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....
> 
> None of you are coming off....ever


LOL if i got my mrs up the duff again i would stay on for the rest of my days


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> I would even have been so bold as to suggest to ROB to get some boldenone in with his cycle to be fair !!!


You know I'm your lab rat don't you  X


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> LOL if i got my mrs up the duff again i would stay on for the rest of my days


Now I've started the trt coming off is no longer an option. Just a question of how much from now on.


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Yeah that's clear bud.
> 
> So when do you plan on finishing this, couple of weeks as it is then cruise .......?


Was going to be end of december but will be end of jan now, no cruise just off for forseeable mate


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Was going to be end of december but will be end of jan now, no cruise just off for forseeable mate


Yes you did say that in your journal, tbh I think i'm hooked and talking to my mentor i'll be on forever! :bounce:


----------



## flinty90

well i will be very very very surprised if i come off for the next 5 years at least !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well i will be very very very surprised if i come off for the next 5 years at least !!!!


Lol i often think if money was no object i would be on a serious cocktail of drugs for ever! I like the idea of coming off so the gear is more effective when i use again, although i dont know how much truth is in it


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Lol i often think if money was no object i would be on a serious cocktail of drugs for ever! I like the idea of coming off so the gear is more effective when i use again, although i dont know how much truth is in it


not sure thats the way it works to be fair mate.. if your pumping test around your body and using it you will grow, i doubt very much your body actually gets used to the same amounts going around your body...


----------



## flinty90

Got my missus some MT2 today going to mix it up for her later and jab it in her.. i have heard it makes you feel a bit fruity. wondering wether i should get some in aswell if i dare add to my fruitiness lol !!!!

anyone else used it ????


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> not sure thats the way it works to be fair mate.. if your pumping test around your body and using it you will grow, i doubt very much your body actually gets used to the same amounts going around your body...


Yea your prob right, especially when you can just switch compounds and keep the body guessing that way. My mates been on the last 2 yrs and hes looking fvcking amazing, i think hes about 14.5st but short and ripped looks like a tank! Doesnt even go to a gym does it in a shed, big shed tho lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Got my missus some MT2 today going to mix it up for her later and jab it in her.. i have heard it makes you feel a bit fruity. wondering wether i should get some in aswell if i dare add to my fruitiness lol !!!!
> 
> anyone else used it ????


Do it


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Do it


i just want her to be fruity it helps me get rid of these test hard ons too lol !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i just want her to be fruity it helps me get rid of these test hard ons too lol !!!!


PMSL!?!

Get jabbing


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i just want her to be fruity it helps me get rid of these test hard ons too lol !!!!


Womagra? Unless she's a bit pastey and the mt2 is for your benefit? Lol


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> PMSL!?!
> 
> Get jabbing


The jab has been done mate lol....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> The jab has been done mate lol....


Both of you.....?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Both of you.....?


no just her lol im using her as a experiment plus if i put anymore hard on tackle into my body i will be knocking the fcukin tv off the cabinet lol


----------



## Uriel

ah - i thought you knew she got mt2 wide ons - TBH not all men or women get that effect.....maybe about half?

she's just as likely to feel like sh1t bro lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> no just her lol im using her as a experiment plus if i put anymore hard on tackle into my body i will be knocking the fcukin tv off the cabinet lol


PMSL!?!

Hope you've got contents cover lol


----------



## gym rat

you think test hard ons are bad, mt2 bloody killed me. i was hard all the time and to the point it was sore lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> no just her lol im using her as a experiment plus if i put anymore hard on tackle into my body i will be knocking the fcukin tv off the cabinet lol


mate - talk her into 50mg ew of bold, or deca, or primo....because she will be gagging for more cock on that

mt2 is hit and miss


----------



## Uriel

gym rat said:


> you think test hard ons are bad, mt2 bloody killed me. i was hard all the time and to the point it was sore lol


thats what happens to me - like fuking clockwork 4 hours after a jab


----------



## Glassback

Wow some right magic juice being injected around here, how you feeling flinty? Missed you sweetheart!


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Wow some right magic juice being injected around here, how you feeling flinty? Missed you sweetheart!


im feeling fcukin supersonic mate thanks... missed you too, you need to get back ya fcukin layabout lol XX


----------



## Glassback

Dude I might leave this forum!! Milky and that ****ing bad news Uriel is turning you all in to huge monsters. Love it!! Haha

Supersonic - that my friend is one great work to sum yourself up. Dude listen to supersonic by oasis before you next workout full blast.


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders tonight .....

Warm up

*Front raises*

15 x 5kg

*
Side raises*

15 x 5kg

*Bent over rear raises*

15 x 5kg

*Smith press*

15 x 50 kg

15 x 60 kg

15 x 80 kg

15 x 95 kg

*Seated side raises*

15 x 10 kg

15 x 12 kg

15 x 15 kg

15 x 15 kg

*Face pulls*

15 x 60

15 x 70

15 x 80

15 x 90

*Front/Sides/Rear flies to finish*

1 set 15 with 5 kg plates

*Shrugs*

15 x 120

15 x 140

15 x 165

Job done...

Had another input of joy juice today 2 ml so 700 mg into my delts....(did this as training shoulders i thought might disperse it better)

tired tonight been decorating all day ,

Back session in morning !!!!


----------



## Guest

Good timing sir, shoulders for me tomorrow 

Looks like a good one, how was the pressing..... You can do more than that can't you?

Good numbers on the shrugs!


----------



## Milky

Shoulders for me tomorow mate, cant fu*king wait...

Dont like reading this journal every time l do l want to go back on the juice !


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Good timing sir, shoulders for me tomorrow
> 
> Looks like a good one, how was the pressing..... You can do more than that can't you?
> 
> Good numbers on the shrugs!


yes mate can do more , but we not staggered the reps if you noticed pal.. stayed at 4 sets of 15 whilst increasing the weights slightly .. going for a bit more squeeze than strength mate its working well !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Shoulders for me tomorow mate, cant fu*king wait...
> 
> Dont like reading this journal every time l do l want to go back on the juice !


i would hate for you to not come and read up mate , i like you to be here !!! lol..

and nothing is stopping you juicing up lol... look at ROB he as become a right filthy little cnut lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate can do more , but we not staggered the reps if you noticed pal.. stayed at 4 sets of 15 whilst increasing the weights slightly .. going for a bit more squeeze than strength mate its working well !!!!


I get ya 

Have they blown up well ! ? !


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I get ya
> 
> Have they blown up well ! ? !


lookin fcukin massive mate !!!! and im not kidding lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i would hate for you to not come and read up mate , i like you to be here !!! lol..
> 
> and nothing is stopping you juicing up lol... look at ROB he as become a right filthy little cnut lol


I am going to see this PCT thro mate first.


----------



## Uriel

?why are you off the juice milk man.?

you'll end up with a pair of pipe cleaner arms........you cant have ROB kicking sand in your face in the New year fella


----------



## flinty90

well guys i decided after christmas i am taking up a new sport, and not going back to hockey... Im going to have a crack at JUDO... my little lad has done it for over 4 years now and i have always fancied it to be honest, well i have decided im going to give it a bash.. not to get serious but just to have a go at something different.. i think with my build and sense of balance i could possibly do quite well at it... will see anyway !!!


----------



## eezy1

nice mate. im taking up capoiera in the new year to test myself


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> lookin fcukin massive mate !!!! and im not kidding lol


Roll on Saturday!

What do you fancy.... Chest?


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> ?why are you off the juice milk man.?
> 
> you'll end up with a pair of pipe cleaner arms........you cant have ROB kicking sand in your face in the New year fella


Sacked it when the shingles arrived mate and sick of the shutdown.

Actually feeling a lot better too TBH.


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> ?why are you off the juice milk man.?
> 
> you'll end up with a pair of pipe cleaner arms........you cant have ROB kicking sand in your face in the New year fella


I'll never be as big as milky!


----------



## flinty90

eezy1 said:


> nice mate. im taking up capoiera in the new year to test myself


whats that mate ??? excuse my ignorance !!!!


----------



## Uriel

LOOK Flinterbollox.......BY all means have a go at JUDO but please - dont expect us to believe it has anything to do with your lad or any other bullsh1t.

You have just seen an oppotunuity to get close and sweaty and frot yourself against men......pressing your bum and little dirty nugget against their bodies under the pretence of it being a sport or pugulistic activity.

Real me kill each other at a respectble sistance with firearms or combat aircraft.

All else is latent homosexualism


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Roll on Saturday!
> 
> What do you fancy.... Chest?


whatever you like mate i will make sure you have it whatever you train !!! dont forget my mate will also be with us saturday the beast lol.. you will love him haha


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Sacked it when the shingles arrived mate and sick of the shutdown.
> 
> Actually feeling a lot better too TBH.


ahhh...it did turn out to be shingles then?

I didnt realize.

Cool mate, hope you are feeling better


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> LOOK Flinterbollox.......BY all means have a go at JUDO but please - dont expect us to believe it has anything to do with your lad or any other bullsh1t.
> 
> You have just seen an oppotunuity to get close and sweaty and frot yourself against men......pressing your bum and little dirty nugget against their bodies under the pretence of it being a sport or pugulistic activity.
> 
> Real me kill each other at a respectble sistance with firearms or combat aircraft.
> 
> All else is latent homosexualism


Flinty is well and truly BUSTED !


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> whatever you like mate i will make sure you have it whatever you train !!! dont forget my mate will also be with us saturday the beast lol.. you will love him haha


Oh goodie, another monster breathing down my neck!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well guys i decided after christmas i am taking up a new sport, and not going back to hockey... Im going to have a crack at JUDO... my little lad has done it for over 4 years now and i have always fancied it to be honest, well i have decided im going to give it a bash.. not to get serious but just to have a go at something different.. i think with my build and sense of balance i could possibly do quite well at it... will see anyway !!!


With your build and sense of balance you'd be better off trying ballet dancing you cnut


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> LOOK Flinterbollox.......BY all means have a go at JUDO but please - dont expect us to believe it has anything to do with your lad or any other bullsh1t.
> 
> You have just seen an oppotunuity to get close and sweaty and frot yourself against men......pressing your bum and little dirty nugget against their bodies under the pretence of it being a sport or pugulistic activity.
> 
> Real me kill each other at a respectble sistance with firearms or combat aircraft.
> 
> All else is latent homosexualism


LOL i will have you know that my lad fights for the national team mate at 12 year old .. he is awesome ....

but i would like to press my hard winkle up against anything at the minute lol....


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> With your build and sense of balance you'd be better off trying ballet dancing you cnut


TBH - this whole cardio thing is probably aimed at fitting into a tutu.....

and a mans rectum


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> With your build and sense of balance you'd be better off trying ballet dancing you cnut


ahh you still alive you skinny fcukin gay ???


----------



## eezy1

eezy1 said:


> nice mate. im taking up capoiera in the new year to test myself


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> LOL i will have you know that my lad fights for the national team mate at 12 year old .. he is awesome ..


well its ok at the moment i guess but you should buy him an armalite and make him shoot a few boys soon...............


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> TBH - this whole cardio thing is probably aimed at fitting into a tutu.....
> 
> and a mans rectum


you make me fcukin sick. ganging up on your iron brother with that luther the fcukin mighty maggot ... you should be ashamed of yourself !!! wait till i fcukin judo slam both of you to the ground ya pair of *** loving homos !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you make me fcukin sick. ganging up on your iron brother with that luther the fcukin mighty maggot ... you should be ashamed of yourself !!! wait till i fcukin judo slam both of you to the ground ya pair of *** loving homos !!!


Ignore the chuckle brothers


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you make me fcukin sick. ganging up on your iron brother with that luther the fcukin mighty maggot ... you should be ashamed of yourself !!! wait till i fcukin judo slam both of you to the ground ya pair of *** loving homos !!!


oh i think i can tell you want to "slam" us all - you massive Brian Jacks loving judobumhole bothererer


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> oh i think i can tell you want to "slam" us all - you massive Brian Jacks loving judobumhole bothererer


go and wash your towel you filthy fcukin luther loving perv X


----------



## luther1

Wayne sleep wants to slam me and Uriel.Robs dream come true


----------



## Milky

To me to you...


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Wayne sleep wants to slam me and Uriel.Robs dream come true


wayne sleeps cockle if fcukin bigger than your bony fcukin mess you call a body ya cnut lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

i bet you cant wait to do what amouts to wedgying a fuking grown man then doing "nipple cripple".

JUDO is the most gay fighting style ever...........

I'd rather admit to performing line dancing as a martial art than "JUDO" lol


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I really want Rob, Flinty, Sureno and Uriel to slam me. A mans dream come true


Fixed


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> i bet you cant wait to do what amouts to wedgying a fuking grown man then doing "nipple cripple".
> 
> JUDO is the most gay fighting style ever...........
> 
> I'd rather admit to performing line dancing as a martial art than "JUDO" lol


Judo = horizontal ballet dancing


----------



## Uriel

Hey Flinty - That guy over there called your mum a slag and is staring at your bum............

I'll go and Judo Him..cnut.

Hey flinty - He's really punching you hard very many times all over the face and throat...what gives,...

I can;'t get a hold of his lapells...ouch, aaahhh, oof - help eek


----------



## luther1

strutting around in a white robe like a poor mans Hugh Hefner getting all sweaty on mat with another bum bandit. Nice


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> Hey Flinty - That guy over there called your mum a slag and is staring at your bum............
> 
> I'll go and Judo Him..cnut.
> 
> Hey flinty - He's really punching you hard very many times all over the face and throat...what gives,...
> 
> I can;'t get a hold of his lapells...ouch, aaahhh, oof - help eek


Have you not heard the techinique of wearing a man down and letting him break his hand on oyur face so you can HI---YA him ?


----------



## Uriel

so any other homosexual interests or is it just the Judo?


----------



## flinty90

just the judo


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> so any other homosexual interests or is it just the Judo?


well obviously thats not including yourself


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well obviously thats not including yourself


good man x there there


----------



## flinty90

I dont care what all you fcukers say haha .... im going to go do it and thats that.... so COME AT ME BRAHS!!!


----------



## Uriel

hey....wait the fuk up..............Luther, what the fuk are you doing out here on the forum?

get back in my journal you little cnut...go one shoo lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hey....wait the fuk up..............Luther, what the fuk are you doing out here on the forum?
> 
> get back in my journal you little cnut...go one shoo lol


yes Uri, bout time you kept that skinny little fcukin mutt on a shorter leash.. coming into the fcukin Proffesionals thread barking off as if he is a big dog !!!!


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> hey....wait the fuk up..............Luther, what the fuk are you doing out here on the forum?
> 
> get back in my journal you little cnut...go one shoo lol


get her eh? fuking little slut out here making eyes at every one


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> get her eh? fuking little slut out here making eyes at every one


thats fcukin bitches for ya , no loyalty !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Going off topic slightly , watched a great film earlier

Rise of the foot soldier

dont know if anyone has seen it but i thought it was great !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> I dont care what all you fcukers say haha .... im going to go do it and thats that.... so COME AT ME BRAHS!!!


I think we just did [email protected] Anyway,i'll the lower the tone of this journal too if i want. All because you and Uri have made up it doesn mean that the mass monster isn't going to wander in here and throw his weight around


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thats fcukin bitches for ya , no loyalty !!!!


tell me about it...........sees a bit of muscle and its PM's, fuking "likes", "repping" other hench dudes lol.....same old story PMSL


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I think we just did [email protected] Anyway,i'll the lower the tone of this journal too if i want. All because you and Uri have made up it doesn mean that the mass monster isn't going to wander in here and throw his weight around


you couldnt even lower my eyebrow in disgust, your that insignificant !!! x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Going off topic slightly , watched a great film earlier
> 
> Rise of the foot soldier
> 
> dont know if anyone has seen it but i thought it was great !!!


Got the dude who used to be in Eastenders ...... I think lol.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Got the dude who used to be in Eastenders ...... I think lol.


you and your fcukin soaps ??? what is wrong with you , you keep that up and you will be in the doghouse with luther... ..


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Going off topic slightly , watched a great film earlier
> 
> Rise of the foot soldier
> 
> dont know if anyone has seen it but i thought it was great !!!


want to see it mate - need to make a list lol...

I have bigger stronger faster to watch.......saw it on the net a few years ago but my mate gave me it on dvd so will watch again.

I'm off to anothe dirty night away in a hotel tomorrow though.......a village called Much Wenlock.......usual script, few drinks - fuking all afternoon.....food, few drinks...fuking all evening/night....

Cardio never gets any easier lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you and your fcukin soaps ??? what is wrong with you , you keep that up and you will be in the doghouse with luther... ..


PMSL!

I don't watch em at all, promise that.

Missus mate said he was in Eastenders when I was watching it lol.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> want to see it mate - need to make a list lol...
> 
> I have bigger stronger faster to watch.......saw it on the net a few years ago but my mate gave me it on dvd so will watch again.
> 
> I'm off to anothe dirty night away in a hotel tomorrow though.......a village called Much Wenlock.......usual script, few drinks - fuking all afternoon.....food, few drinks...fuking all evening/night....
> 
> Cardio never gets any easier lol


your a dirty old b4stard mate. do you have these women just tucked away waiting for you to dip them every now and again ??? or is it your EX that your secretely banging again trying to rekindle the love pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I don't watch em at all, promise that.
> 
> Missus mate said he was in Eastenders when I was watching it lol.


God i fcukin hate liars :whistling:


----------



## expletive

I watched that bigger stronger faster.

Found it very thought provoking


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> I watched that bigger stronger faster.
> 
> Found it very thought provoking


whats it about ?? Uriels sex life pmsl


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> God i fcukin hate liars :whistling:


[email protected] 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rise_of_the_Footsoldier


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> your a dirty old b4stard mate. do you have these women just tucked away waiting for you to dip them every now and again ??? or is it your EX that your secretely banging again trying to rekindle the love pmsl !!!


bit of both mate - i know where all my bread is buttered pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> bit of both mate - i know where all my bread is buttered pmsl


i fcukin knew it.... your a soft cnut X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i fcukin knew it.... your a soft cnut X


lol....it's got fuk all to do with soft -

Quite the opposite lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol....it's got fuk all to do with soft -
> 
> Quite the opposite lol


you fcukin know what i mean ya little minx... X


----------



## DiggyV

expletive said:


> I watched that bigger stronger faster.
> 
> Found it very thought provoking


it's good isn't it.

not Muriel's sex life, its an American documentary about AAS. very well done it is. you tube has it i think...


----------



## flinty90

Right off to train back today...

smuggling fcukin hangliders by the time im done

COMEEEE ON !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> smuggling fcukin hangliders by the time im done


Is that because you have such a small back! PMSL

Have a good one mate!


----------



## flinty90

my back is ginormous mate lol... but i want it BIGGER


----------



## DiggyV

you still here, I thought you were supposed to be training - slacker! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> you still here, I thought you were supposed to be training - slacker! :lol:


on way out of door in 5 minutes mate, i train about 10 am X


----------



## Hayesy

flinty90 said:


> on way out of door in 5 minutes mate, i train about 10 am X


Go get em Flint!!!

lol


----------



## flinty90

Back session DONE !!!

Warm up

*Dumbell Pullovers*

15 x 20 kg

15 x 27.5 kg

*Seated CG rows*

15 x 70kg

15 x 85kg

15 x 95kg

28 rep drop set 7 x 100kg , 7 x 80 kg, 7 x 70 kg 4 x 100 kg ramped down and back up to top weight for as many as you can managed 4 today before form was sloppy...

*straight arm pushdowns*

*
*

15 x 50

15 x 70

15 x 80

15 x 90

*wide grip incline rows*

15 x 110 overhand grip

15 x 110 underhand grip

15 x 130 overhand grip

23 x 130 underhand grip (really burned biceps aswell)

didnt do deads today

*Roman chair*

12 x bodyweight

15 x bodyweight plus 15 kg plate

12 x bodyweight plus 20 kg plate 1 second hold at top ...

back blown to fcuk ..

20 minutes cardio on treadmill

ab crunches (machine )

1 set of 120 with 60 kg

now for 6 scrambled eggs, 250 gram of chicken breast plus red onion and red peppers .....


----------



## Guest

Nice on there mate! All the better when you feel the biceps at it too 

Food sounds nice, I'm gonna settle for some tuna, rice and sweet corn.


----------



## flinty90

just got in, been swimming tonight with a mate , chilled out in jacuzzi and sauna too... so nice and relaxed now .. face still fcukin burning though what is wrong with me lol !!!


----------



## Mingster




----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> View attachment 68403


CNUT ....

is it common to have a face like a fcukin parr boiled lobster mate when taking a little gram or so of gear ????


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> CNUT ....
> 
> is it common to have a face like a fcukin parr boiled lobster mate when taking a little gram or so of gear ????


Not that I'm aware of mate lol. Your body temperature would go up a bit I would think, but a lobster? Par boiled at that:lol: Sorry bro, that's an image that is making me giggle.


----------



## mal

flinty90 said:


> just got in, been swimming tonight with a mate , chilled out in jacuzzi and sauna too... so nice and relaxed now .. face still fcukin burning though what is wrong with me lol !!!


try an ai flinty lol.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Not that I'm aware of mate lol. Your body temperature would go up a bit I would think, but a lobster? Par boiled at that:lol: Sorry bro, that's an image that is making me giggle.


My blood pressure is bang on. my temp core temp is only 36.3 degrees so cant understand why my face feels so hot !!!


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> try an ai flinty lol.


Good plan. I'm sure I read somewhere that oestrogen build up can cause flushing....


----------



## mal

Lower your carbs and sodium for a few days,see if that makes a diff,or stand in the garden naked

for half an hour,youl turn blue and white lol


----------



## flinty90

mal said:


> Lower your carbs and sodium for a few days,see if that makes a diff,or stand in the garden naked
> 
> for half an hour,youl turn blue and white lol


carbs are really low anyway mate , and sodium is hardly any !!!

should i take some aromasin for a bit see if that helps !!!

im not feeling bloated or anything just flushing in the face !!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

I have heard that a build up of semen in the rectal passage can cause flushing


----------



## flinty90

look i know i like to have a joke but serious suggestions are what i need right now guys please !!!


----------



## mal

flinty90 said:


> carbs are really low anyway mate , and sodium is hardly any !!!
> 
> should i take some aromasin for a bit see if that helps !!!
> 
> im not feeling bloated or anything just *flushing in the face *!!!!!


Adex or aromasin should do it then hopefully,what gear you on.


----------



## flinty90

mal said:


> Adex or aromasin should do it then hopefully,what gear you on.


thank you

im on a multi blend 2 ml per week 700 mg

test e

test c

test p

also i am on just test e aswell at 1.5 ml per week 375 mg

if i get adex what should i look at taking per day ???


----------



## Mingster

.25mg EOD is the usual dose on cycle bro. I'm no expert but you could start at that and adjust if required.


----------



## mal

if its good adex start off at half a tab 2x weekly and experiment from there,another problem

may be your dose mate,espesh on a low cal diet,recon youd be fine on 5oo test but add

something else in like mast,this would lower your est a fair bit as well,and better at holding

onto mus at the same time,or var maybe.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> .25mg EOD is the usual dose on cycle bro. I'm no expert but you could start at that and adjust if required.


thanks mate... if this is the only side i get then i wont be too fussed, heard bad thinkgs about tamoxifen so wanted to avoid that really but if its eostrogen build up thats causing the flushed feeling in my face then its baqd enough to warrant needing to sort it... feels like bad sunburn constantly ...


----------



## flinty90

mal said:


> if its good adex start off at half a tab 2x weekly and experiment from there,another problem
> 
> may be your dose mate,espesh on a low cal diet,recon youd be fine on 5oo test but add
> 
> something else in like mast,this would lower your est a fair bit as well,and better at holding
> 
> onto mus at the same time,or var maybe.


i have just finished taking var mate last week was on that for 10 weeks !!!

maybe i should come down in dose and ditch the mutli blend just stick with the test e at 750 mg per week see if that sorts it out ...

wouldnt i have bloat and gyno problems if this was eostrogen related though ???


----------



## Mingster

Have done a bit of research Flints and I found an article that stated that training intensely coupled with a low calorie diet and high test dosage can cause the oestrogen build up. This ties in with what Mal says above. Adex, or even proviron might help with this, but I would drop your test dose or mix up your compounds a little. Your body is unused to high dose test at present.


----------



## mal

flinty90 said:


> i have just finished taking var mate last week was on that for 10 weeks !!!
> 
> maybe i should come down in dose and ditch the mutli blend just stick with the test e at 750 mg per week see if that sorts it out ...
> 
> wouldnt i have *bloat and gyno problems *if this was eostrogen related though ???


No not really mate,lots of people are not gyno prone,and your diet could be controlling your bloat.


----------



## mal

Mingster said:


> Have done a bit of research Flints and I found an article that stated that training intensely coupled with a low calorie diet and high test dosage can cause the oestrogen build up. This ties in with what Mal says above. Adex, or even proviron might help with this, but I would drop your test dose or mix up your compounds a little. Your body is *unused to high dose test at present*.


Ide go with that,alot of test and not enough cals.


----------



## flinty90

thanks for your help guys... might increase calories a bit more then first and then see if that calms it down, if not i will look at reducing test for a few weeks :no: lol....


----------



## Beats

Hapnin Flinto

Just thought id drop in and see how you were getting on now that uve changed your cycle? You prefering the test to the anavar?


----------



## flinty90

Dizzee! said:


> Hapnin Flinto
> 
> Just thought id drop in and see how you were getting on now that uve changed your cycle? You prefering the test to the anavar?


i loved anavar mate .. test probably hasnt kicked in yet fully so will see.. the test is definitely better at getting you leaner though its fcukin ripping off of me the fat.. but my diet is good as well !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> thanks for your help guys... might increase calories a bit more then first and then see if that calms it down, if not i will look at reducing test for a few weeks :no: lol....


How did i know out of the two you'd chose to eat more... You my friend are a filthy roider thru and thru lol

Hope the symptoms ease up for you mate x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> How did i know out of the two you'd chose to eat more... You my friend are a filthy roider thru and thru lol
> 
> Hope the symptoms ease up for you mate x


lol am i that predictable.. i just dont wanna drop my dose mate if there is other was around it, unless i had to use more drugs to control it which i wouldnt be happy about to be fair...

it may still come the the point of dropping to say 750 mg per week or even less .. but i will try upping calories more first .. you will know what i mean when you get yourself down here with us in HELL lol....


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> lol am i that predictable.. i just dont wanna drop my dose mate if there is other was around it, unless i had to use more drugs to control it which i wouldnt be happy about to be fair...
> 
> it may still come the the point of dropping to say 750 mg per week or even less .. but i will try upping calories more first .. you will know what i mean when you get yourself down here with us in HELL lol....


You are that predictable mate because you love havin all that test running thru your body.... All that talk of i don't want to come off says it all lol

Yea mate adding more drugs to the mix should be the last resort but you're a sensible lad i dont need to tell you that...

I'll be in hell with you soon enough bro can't fcukin wait tbh... i just want to feel like a man lol


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You are that predictable mate because you love havin all that test running thru your body.... All that talk of i don't want to come off says it all lol
> 
> Yea mate adding more drugs to the mix should be the last resort but you're a sensible lad i dont need to tell you that...
> 
> I'll be in hell with you soon enough bro can't fcukin wait tbh... i just want to feel like a man lol


in absolute all seriousness mate, if i can do it anyone can , and i mean that !!!


----------



## Beats

flinty90 said:


> i loved anavar mate .. test probably hasnt kicked in yet fully so will see.. the test is definitely better at getting you leaner though its fcukin ripping off of me the fat.. but my diet is good as well !!!


So you think your going to stick to the test rather than Var?

I think im going to get all the xmas nights out etc.. out of the way then start a var cycle in the new year! I want to do it properly so if it means staying off the booze on a saturday for 6-7 weeks then so be it.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> in absolute all seriousness mate, if i can do it anyone can , and i mean that !!!


Fcuk that... If Rob can do it i fcukin can lol 

I've found a sorce down my way but i'm not to please with his prices on a winny/test 12 weeker but might go with him out of convenience but i'm definately guna be filthy come the new year

I might even get a journal once once i start


----------



## flinty90

Dizzee! said:


> So you think your going to stick to the test rather than Var?
> 
> I think im going to get all the xmas nights out etc.. out of the way then start a var cycle in the new year! I want to do it properly so if it means staying off the booze on a saturday for 6-7 weeks then so be it.


the test and the var in my cycle served 2 different things mate ..

I took the var 10 weeks ago cos i was not ready to inject.. after 7 weeks on the var i loved it, but then felt i was ready to inject test so i did.. but i ran the var for a further 3 weeks until test had kicked in slightly .. thats the only reason i did var mate , it was safer option and wanted to see what it was all about...

If i was to run another cycle after this i would definitely keep VAR in there but run it alongside test fore 12 weeks IMO !!! the strength i got from it was fcukin unreal. but then again in next week or so test could kick in fully and i may be amazed yet again so i wont comment fully until i finish this part of my experience !!!


----------



## Beats

I cant wait I feel alot stronger and thats eating a deficit with no gear! its going to be awesome when I start a cycle!!

I look forward to hearing what you say about it when the test kicks in fully Ive a feeling your going to be amazed again!


----------



## flinty90

Dizzee! said:


> I cant wait I feel alot stronger and thats eating a deficit with no gear! its going to be awesome when I start a cycle!!
> 
> I look forward to hearing what you say about it when the test kicks in fully Ive a feeling your going to be amazed again!


what you eating mate to feel stronger in a defecit ????


----------



## Beats

No idea just high protein highish fats lowish carbs! Bearing in mind I havent been training for very long so kinda newbie strength i guess


----------



## mal

Dont forget the Ai flint,thats the best option,imo.


----------



## Sureno

How's the face, flint hows your water retention, where abouts you getting it, is your face puffy, if so could cause the feeling of heat as skin is tightening??? Anyway enough speculation, if you take arimidex start with a dose of 0.5mg e3d and asses how you react to that etc


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> the test and the var in my cycle served 2 different things mate ..
> 
> I took the var 10 weeks ago cos i was not ready to inject.. after 7 weeks on the var i loved it, but then felt i was ready to inject test so i did.. but i ran the var for a further 3 weeks until test had kicked in slightly .. thats the only reason i did var mate , it was safer option and wanted to see what it was all about...
> 
> If i was to run another cycle after this i would definitely keep VAR in there but run it alongside test fore 12 weeks IMO !!! the strength i got from it was fcukin unreal. but then again in next week or so test could kick in fully and i may be amazed yet again so i wont comment fully until i finish this part of my experience !!!


You think var strength is good mate try tbol, 100mg a day i hit PB's on everything starting from week 4, ill be doing a tbol kickstart on my first injectible cycle in febuary definatly


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> How's the face, flint hows your water retention, where abouts you getting it, is your face puffy, if so could cause the feeling of heat as skin is tightening??? Anyway enough speculation, if you take arimidex start with a dose of 0.5mg e3d and asses how you react to that etc


i dont have bloat anywhere mate , my face isnt puffy just feels like it flushes hot , it doesnt even look red when it does this... but it does feel hot . my core temp is normal, my blood pressure is normal...

It may sound daft is AI still going to be ok for me with my anxiety issues ???


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> i dont have bloat anywhere mate , my face isnt puffy just feels like it flushes hot , it doesnt even look red when it does this... but it does feel hot . my core temp is normal, my blood pressure is normal...
> 
> It may sound daft is AI still going to be ok for me with my anxiety issues ???


anxiety??? is this from the test, is your hot flush constant or comes and goes and the next question is do you think its possible it could be from the prop as blood levels rise, i always had a "come up" on prop, a lot of blood rushing about as levels rose then it calmed down again as they dropped


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> anxiety??? is this from the test, is your hot flush constant or comes and goes and the next question is do you think its possible it could be from the prop as blood levels rise, i always had a "come up" on prop, a lot of blood rushing about as levels rose then it calmed down again as they dropped


Yeah mate i have always had anxiety issues but overcome the main thing of it, howver i still dont have any stimulants such as caffiene etc...

the prop could be the problem to be fair , i might just get rid of the multi blend as it seems not to agree with me i have pip again after injecting it tuesday morning .. didnt get any of this on just the test E...

might carry on with 4 ml of test e per week and drop the prop and cyp see if thats whats causing it.. so many options like dropping dose, changing gear or eating more cals or using AI. its hard to know what to try first !!! i will try the test e route first ..

it seems to come on now and again mate not constantly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk that... If Rob can do it i fcukin can lol
> 
> I've found a sorce down my way but i'm not to please with his prices on a winny/test 12 weeker but might go with him out of convenience but i'm definately guna be filthy come the new year
> 
> I might even get a journal once once i start


Reckon Flinty should change his name to Darth - his journal is going to convert a lot of people to the Dark Side cone January. Personally I'm waiting until after my stag do in early Feb then it's a 6 week Tbol cycle for me pre honeymoon! Gotta look good for the photos!


----------



## Sureno

def drop the test prop, can i ask why your doing the prop anyway, your well into your course? also why cyp and enth together always thought they where pretty much same ester wise, i think cyp was developed in the U.S and enth was a european invention but i think iirc there is like a 1 day diff between the 2 esters???

any way drop the prop, i always got a rush of blood on the come up from it but quite liked it lol


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> def drop the test prop, can i ask why your doing the prop anyway, your well into your course? also why cyp and enth together always thought they where pretty much same ester wise, i think cyp was developed in the U.S and enth was a european invention but i think iirc there is like a 1 day diff between the 2 esters???
> 
> any way drop the prop, i always got a rush of blood on the come up from it but quite liked it lol


its just a multi blend mate

100 mg test prop

100 mg test cyp

150 mg test e all per ml

so thought it would be a good one to use....

oi will deffo change it mate and stick with the test e only X


----------



## Sureno

let us know how it goes bro :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> let us know how it goes bro :thumbup1:


cheers for input mate always appreciated

repped !!!when i have spread the love lol


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> cheers for input mate always appreciated
> 
> repped !!!when i have spread the love lol


lol ditto, for the CV but got to spread it a bit, thinking over ROB lol


----------



## Fatstuff

am i allowed to joke in this journal yet narky90


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> am i allowed to joke in this journal yet narky90


sorry mate i just wanted a bit of serious advice so i can remain on target brother, didnt mean it to sound narky..xxxx


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate i just wanted a bit of serious advice so i can remain on target brother, didnt mean it to sound narky..xxxx


U know how it is bro, u live by the sword u die by the sword, u have to sift through the sarcasm sometimes to find the gems, particularly when ur dole out a bit of each yourself :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U know how it is bro, u live by the sword u die by the sword, u have to sift through the sarcasm sometimes to find the gems, particularly when ur dole out a bit of each yourself :tongue:


yes mate i understand but you will rarely see me not giving serious advice when its needed lol... my only problem is its only serious if i deem it serious X


----------



## Fatstuff

on the way to sortin it now any way mucker?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> on the way to sortin it now any way mucker?


just hoping that Sureno has found the answer, so im going to try this in that order

1.Cut out multi blend just use test e if this dont work next week i will then

2. cut down on dose of test e if that dont work i will

3. get an AI reluctantly and give that a go

if that doesnt sort it then fcuk it i will have a hot face for another 9 weeks lol . just keep an eye on BP and temp


----------



## Fatstuff

how come u r reluctant on an ai?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> how come u r reluctant on an ai?


just not sure how i would react to it mate ?? perhaps i should just get one and do it anyway what do you think ?? im very reluctant to use tamoxifen i dont like the idea of putting that sort of stuff in my body

could try adex !!!


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> just not sure how i would react to it mate ?? perhaps i should just get one and do it anyway what do you think ?? im very reluctant to use tamoxifen i dont like the idea of putting that sort of stuff in my body
> 
> could try adex !!!


Mate try arimidex, it's a diff action to nolva, also I would swap the last two around

Like this:

1.straight test e

2.Arimidex 0.5mg e3d

3.Drop dosage

What are you worrying about with the ai exactly??? Also you may not notice it but I bet you have a little water retention on you

What sides in general are you getting from your gear mate?


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Mate try arimidex, it's a diff action to nolva, also I would swap the last two around
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 1.straight test e
> 
> 2.Arimidex 0.5mg e3d
> 
> 3.Drop dosage
> 
> What are you worrying about with the ai exactly??? Also you may not notice it but I bet you have a little water retention on you
> 
> What sides in general are you getting from your gear mate?


not getting any sides mate as such just a hot flushing face !!!! to say im putting in 1 gram plus per week i dont suppose its bad as far as sides go (so far)

apart from bloated looking features what else would i look for to indicate water bloat ???


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> not getting any sides mate as such just a hot flushing face !!!! to say im putting in 1 gram plus per week i dont suppose its bad as far as sides go (so far)
> 
> apart from bloated looking features what else would i look for to indicate water bloat ???


i cant speak for every one but for me i get WR the least in my face, however i can get swollen ankles and often my hands feel tight, if i look at my palms, other then being hairy of course lol the lines seem stretched compared to usual and the same for my knuckles etc, if you have wrinkles see if they are slightly less, the only prob with this is you see yourself every day so it can be hard for you to notice, other people are often a good judge

also a slight lose of definition in the muscles can be a sign but ymmv as every one is different

i will say one thing though bro, 1G of test a week and you dont have any sides??? not even slightly greasy skin? sweat more? even a change in body odour? nothing???


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sureno said:


> i cant speak for every one but for me i get WR the least in my face, however i can get swollen ankles and often my hands feel tight, if i look at my palms, other then being hairy of course lol the lines seem stretched compared to usual and the same for my knuckles etc, if you have wrinkles see if they are slightly less, the only prob with this is you see yourself every day so it can be hard for you to notice, other people are often a good judge
> 
> also a slight lose of definition in the muscles can be a sign but ymmv as every one is different
> 
> *i will say one thing though bro, 1G of test a week and you dont have any sides??? not even slightly greasy skin? sweat more? even a change in body odour? nothing???*


thats what i was thinking, definatley would have sides on 1G a week, maybe its underdosed gear?


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> thats what i was thinking, definatley would have sides on 1G a week, maybe its underdosed gear?


its deffo not underdosed gear mate... i mean bad sides IE high bllod pressure and all that crap.. im deffo getting lots of the small sides but dont mention them

Not sleeping (insomnia)

tossing and turning most of night

feel hot

b0llox have dissapeared

cardio getting harder lol

flushing hot face

mega hard ons

but dont think there worthy of a mention.. dont forget this is still only my 3rd week


----------



## xpower

get an AI IMO.


----------



## Fatstuff

adex defo makes me feel more normal tbf, i only have half a tablet e3d,


----------



## flinty90

ok will get some adex in next 2 days !!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

are u planning to come off flinty or b and c


----------



## Mingster

I would definitely go with the adex Flints. Your body will be reacting to the high dose test as you haven't gradually acclimatised yourself to test use with a 500mg cycle or the like, There's a big difference between natty teat and a gram+ a week so to get no sides at all would be unusual imo. As Sureno says water retention would show first round the ankles and it's not unusual to have no gyno problems with high oestrogen levels as a lot of people are pretty resilient to these, myself included.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> are u planning to come off flinty or b and c


no mate not coming off no chance .... will get some adex and change gear to just test e but still keep 1 gram per week for now see if the adex helps !!! so your saying 1/2 tablet every 3 days to start then yeah ???


----------



## Sureno

Mingster said:


> I would definitely go with the adex Flints. Your body will be reacting to the high dose test as you haven't gradually acclimatised yourself to test use with a 500mg cycle or the like, There's a big difference between natty teat and a gram+ a week so to get no sides at all would be unusual imo. As Sureno says water retention would show first round the ankles and it's not unusual to have no gyno problems with high oestrogen levels as a lot of people are pretty resilient to these, myself included.


yeah im pretty good with gyno, im not on any ai but will start the arimidex now, my nips for the first time ever are slightly sensitive on 2g of test


----------



## Fatstuff

if i miss my adex, my nips start tinglin' (could be in my head) and my hardons arent so full and solid in the morning!! They have been like a dense hard lump of granite since being on test


----------



## Uriel

My hardons have just got beyond a fuking joke............i could rail the fuking legs off a netball team before breakfast.....


----------



## flinty90

Well done legs tonight

180 kg squats for 5 GET IN !!!!! 200 will be p1ss for christmas i reckon !!!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Well done legs tonight
> 
> 180 kg squats for 5 GET IN !!!!! 200 will be p1ss for christmas i reckon !!!!


Top lift there mate, nice one.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Top lift there mate, nice one.


thanks mate felt really strong really good depth too powered them bad boys up ... will be looking at 180 next week for 7 or 8 .. then move weight up

i was pretty hammered though for rest of session but i got a good session nailed out of it !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate felt really strong really good depth too powered them bad boys up ... will be looking at 180 next week for 7 or 8 .. then move weight up
> 
> i was pretty hammered though for rest of session but i got a good session nailed out of it !!!


Easily achievable , I'll get you there lol


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Easily achievable , I'll get you there lol


well mate i do owe all my success to you pal pmsl !!!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> well mate i do owe all my success to you pal pmsl !!!!


A few of us were just saying this Flints, how your training has come on leaps and bounds since Rob took you under his lat....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well mate i do owe all my success to you pal pmsl !!!!


"You're gonna eat lightnin'; you're gonna crap thunder."


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> A few of us were just saying this Flints, how your training has come on leaps and bounds since Rob took you under his lat....


i tell you what mate it definitely has shown me the way to greatness. i would even go as far as saying i think i owe him my life pmsl X


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> "You're gonna eat lightnin'; you're gonna crap thunder."


PMSL thanks mickey !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i tell you what mate it definitely has shown me the way to greatness. i would even go as far as saying i think i owe him my life pmsl X


What can I say :blush:


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Well done legs tonight
> 
> 180 kg squats for 5 GET IN !!!!! 200 will be p1ss for christmas i reckon !!!!


well done big guy, 200 should be easy for you, just dont over push it and blow something OK? 1 step forward and 5 steps back would not be the Christmas present you had in mind.


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> well done big guy, 200 should be easy for you, just dont over push it and blow something OK? 1 step forward and 5 steps back would not be the Christmas present you had in mind.


yes mate i will be careful.. if i dont feel its well within my capabilities mate or im not feeling it then i wont do it mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

how are all you scummy roiding cnuts doing then,,,, just got in from daughters 16th birthday party , took her and freinds and family out for an indian..

Tandoori mixed grill was fcukin awesome lol......

and drank water all night, im such a good boy ...

anyway plenty of 16 year old friends were there and i must admit i felt a little confused haha !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> how are all you scummy roiding cnuts doing then,,,, just got in from daughters 16th birthday party , took her and freinds and family out for an indian..
> 
> Tandoori mixed grill was fcukin awesome lol......
> 
> and drank water all night, im such a good boy ...
> 
> anyway plenty of 16 year old friends were there and i must admit i felt a little confused haha !!!


I'm dreading that lol.

I'll be 38 when my eldest turns 16, and hopefully I'll be ram packed with test


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I'm dreading that lol.
> 
> I'll be 38 when my eldest turns 16, and hopefully I'll be ram packed with test


well im 36 and ram packed with test but 16 year old girlfriends would finish me off i think lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well im 36 and ram packed with test but 16 year old girlfriends would finish me off i think lol


PMSL

See you later


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> PMSL
> 
> See you later


dont be late you useless cnut X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> dont be late you useless cnut X


I won't be


----------



## Greenspin

Hey man,

I just read something by Lyle McDonald that might be of interest to you, concerning the comment you made in Katy's journal about fat and how your skin feels (or whatever it was)

"As folks get very lean, down to the last pounds of fat, the skin and fat cells that are left will often

change appearance and texture. It will look dimply (as the fat cells which are supporting the skin shrink

and the skin isn't supported) and feel squishy to the touch. This is bad in that it looks really weird, but it's

good because it means that the fat is going away. I have nothing truly profound to say about this topic,

just realizes that it happens and usually indicates good things are happening."

I know it is talking about being 'very lean' but could still offer some explanation.

Link:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/of-whooshes-and-squishy-fat.html

Last paragraph.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I just read something by Lyle McDonald that might be of interest to you, concerning the comment you made in Katy's journal about fat and how your skin feels (or whatever it was)
> 
> "As folks get very lean, down to the last pounds of fat, the skin and fat cells that are left will often
> 
> change appearance and texture. It will look dimply (as the fat cells which are supporting the skin shrink
> 
> and the skin isn't supported) and feel squishy to the touch. This is bad in that it looks really weird, but it's
> 
> good because it means that the fat is going away. I have nothing truly profound to say about this topic,
> 
> just realizes that it happens and usually indicates good things are happening."
> 
> I know it is talking about being 'very lean' but could still offer some explanation.
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/of-whooshes-and-squishy-fat.html
> 
> Last paragraph.


thanks mate thats kind of what i was trying to get at ... its all going in the right direction mate !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ok chest session today with my normal training partner , and ROB came for a blast..

hit a PB on slightly inclin bench press today 150 kg for 3 good reps so well happy with that .. also glad to see rob hitting is personal best then beating it and then beating it again lol... awesome effort from the guy, im proud of him, and im also happy that my training not only works for me but pushes other people to better things also....

not just in a weight getting better thing but feeling and seeing the results and just the basic fact of mentoring someone through this..

it keeps me motivated , and i know he has seen a insene side of training with a intensity that to be fair you dont see enough of in gyms ....

so im really pleased with todays session , i enjoyed it, my training partner enjoyed it , and ROB enjoyed it, and that is what its all about !!!!


----------



## flinty90

just getting ready to go out for an all you can eat chinese tonight woop woop.. not really hungry at minute though lol..... im sure when them chicken satay sticks come out i will be hungry then lol...

when i get back im going to rape my missus, love going out to a nice place, my missus always does herself up really sexy and i cant wait to get her home to make some sweet sweet horny love to her ... its amazing we actually get out the house sometimes lol !!!!

have a good evening brothers of the iron

And sureno (the ironing board) !!!


----------



## Guest

Hope you had a good night out bro!


----------



## flinty90

had a great night last night , the food was fcukin awesome, probably ate more than my fair share of calories last night but it was definitely worth it... woke up this morning feeling good. feeling lean but big too, my chest from yesterdays session feels pumped. Me and my mate mike walked into the restaurant last night pumped up , they must have thought the circus was in town lol we got some looks of people, felt quite good actually haha...

Anyway chilling for today and then got to go to newark hospital with missus later on this afternoon as she is having another brain MRI scan..

she gets dizzzy spells that come on once every month or so , she is violently sick and cant stand up for a few hours , really must be awful even lying down the room spins at 100 mph and doesnt stop even with her eyes closed..

they think its some sort of menieres (spelling) disease that is causing it., a fluid problem in her ears.. but they have regular brain scans to make sure its nothing sinister..

anyway it has to be done so no point moaning about it...

working again tomorrow on M62 DOH !!

its fcukin hard work when we are back on site really heavy dirty and fcukin freezing, and dangerous on the busiest motorway junctions in england ... it certainly puts a dent in actual training although i do burn sh1t loads of calories runnning pip and drill heads of 100 kg plus up and down motorway bankings ...

so looks like training for me will be tuesday unless i finish early ish tomorrow and get a late session it !!!!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a good night, well deserved over dose of calories though !

Hope the missus's scan goes well mate. Sounds a fvcker tbh.

I bet you can't wait to get to work to lugg that gear around all day!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Sounds like a good night, well deserved over dose of calories though !
> 
> Hope the missus's scan goes well mate. Sounds a fvcker tbh.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to get to work to lugg that gear around all day!!


well work is always a 2 edge sword mate for me... it means im off my a$$ doing something all day, but it also means my training actually in the gym takes a bit of a dive, as i just dont have the full strength and energy after a day at work to really make it happen.. but saying this i have never really been on gear whilst working so it may carry me through a bit better ...

did you think i looked better this week mate from last time you seen me ??? hard to jusdge looking at yourself but people who see you now and again notice a lot more.. i feel bigger in myself , just been saying in Milkys thread how i struggle to get my arm over my chest now to reach my other arm lol.. what did you think mate ??

i could tell your getting some weight on you mate... your abs are definitely starting to dissapear lol.. but your chest was popping !!!


----------



## flinty90

Chest session from yeterday !!!

Warm up

15 x db flies

15 x tricep pushdowns

5 x straight arm pushdowns

15 x bd flies

15 x tricep pushdowns

5 x straight arm pushdowns

*Low incline Bench Press*

15 x 60 kg

12 x 70 kg

10 x 80 kg

8 x 90 kg

6 x 110 kg

5 x 120 kg (felt fcukin easy to be fair )

4 x 130 kg

3 x 150 kg *(PB)*

*Cable crossovers supersetted with inclin press ups*

15 x 30

15 x 35 then into 10 press ups (bodyweight)

15 x 40 then into 10 press ups (bodyweight + mate pushing on back)

15 x 50 then into 10 press ups (bodyweight + mate pushing on back)

*seated press superset with standing plate flies to side*

15 x 45 kg into 15 flies with 5kg plates

10 x 55 kg into 15 flies with 5kg plates

10 x 65 kg into 15 flies with 5kg plates

*
15 standing plate flat hands front raises*

*10 press ups* (bodyweight)

session done

quality session really good pace and weights .. really enjoyed it !!!!

Its what training should all be about !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well work is always a 2 edge sword mate for me... it means im off my a$$ doing something all day, but it also means my training actually in the gym takes a bit of a dive, as i just dont have the full strength and energy after a day at work to really make it happen.. but saying this i have never really been on gear whilst working so it may carry me through a bit better ...
> 
> did you think i looked better this week mate from last time you seen me ??? hard to jusdge looking at yourself but people who see you now and again notice a lot more.. i feel bigger in myself , just been saying in Milkys thread how i struggle to get my arm over my chest now to reach my other arm lol.. what did you think mate ??
> 
> i could tell your getting some weight on you mate... your abs are definitely starting to dissapear lol.. but your chest was popping !!!


Definition was a big difference I thought! Defo leaner too, come 12 weeks time you'll be looking like a freak!!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> quality session really good pace and weights .. really enjoyed it !!!!
> 
> *Its what training should all be about* !!!!


Nice session dude!! And thats what I like you hear!! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

my missus died her hair deep red yesterday before i picked her up to go out and curled it... she looked so fcukin sexy i wanted her all night .. sexy little black dress on aswell yummy .. even after 11 years she turns me on like no other could xx


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> 5 x 120 kg (felt fcukin easy to be fair)


Looked easy too!!

I reckon you'll be at 160kg in two weeks, then 180kg after Xmas !!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2644566 said:


> my missus died her hair deep red yesterday before i picked her up to go out and curled it... she looked so fcukin sexy i wanted her all night .. sexy little black dress on aswell yummy .. even after 11 years she turns me on like no other could xx


Pics or its bs


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Looked easy too!!
> 
> I reckon you'll be at 160kg in two weeks, then 180kg after Xmas !!


nah mate i dont think so... the difference between 150 and 160 feels massive to be fair .. and until i start getting 4 or 5 good reps at 150 i wont move weight up mate... i would love a 180 fcukin press brother .. but im happy at repping a goo 6-8 with 130 to be honest !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Pics or its bs


my missus came to me at the gym other week mate when i was working and i closed all the doors , put shutters down and smashed her all over the gym lol... it is a great experience having your own gym to yourself to do naughty stuff with your wife on.. training never seems to be the same after that lol... people look at the benches in my gym a lot differently to how i have seen them mate hahaha !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nah mate i dont think so... the difference between 150 and 160 feels massive to be fair .. and until i start getting 4 or 5 good reps at 150 i wont move weight up mate... i would love a 180 fcukin press brother .. but im happy at repping a goo 6-8 with 130 to be honest !!!!


I hear you mate, you and mike was repping 120&130kg for the fun of it!!

Crazy 

Loved yesterday bro, best bit was full

Body weight on his back for pushups, he's a strong fvcker!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I hear you mate, you and mike was repping 120&130kg for the fun of it!!
> 
> Crazy
> 
> Loved yesterday bro, best bit was full
> 
> Body weight on his back for pushups, he's a strong fvcker!!


yeah mate thats what he is good at, the explosive power he has is unreal.. and i bet you were actually pressing to keep him down werent you .. and he just throws you off his back when powering up lol...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate thats what he is good at, the explosive power he has is unreal.. and i bet you were actually pressing to keep him down werent you .. and he just throws you off his back when powering up lol...


Yes I was putting full force on him!

Each rep was like BANG, BANG, BANG!

He is a sound bloke, good to meet him finally


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2644595 said:


> my missus came to me at the gym other week mate when i was working and i closed all the doors , put shutters down and smashed her all over the gym lol... it is a great experience having your own gym to yourself to do naughty stuff with your wife on.. training never seems to be the same after that lol... people look at the benches in my gym a lot differently to how i have seen them mate hahaha !!!


Lol yea I bet those benches and equipment have taken on a whole different meaning now.

When you see somebody on the bench your thinking "i smashed my Mrs on that bench"

Mate there must be cameras in there too.... Fancy embeddin a clip pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Lol yea I bet those benches and equipment have taken on a whole different meaning now.
> 
> When you see somebody on the bench your thinking "i smashed my Mrs on that bench"
> 
> Mate there must be cameras in there too.... Fancy embeddin a clip pmsl


no clips mate i did take a couple of pictures first though , but its my wife so not sure if sharing on here is a good idea , she had some pole dancing clothes on under her clothes to get in and out og gym undetected lol !!!! she looked mint and i loved working out with her lol X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> no clips mate i did take a couple of pictures first though , but its my wife so not sure if sharing on here is a good idea , she had some pole dancing clothes on under her clothes to get in and out og gym undetected lol !!!! she looked mint and i loved working out with her lol X


No pics needed, you don't need to win any brownie points in here mate!

That's what newbies do :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> No pics needed, you don't need to win any brownie points in here mate!
> 
> That's what newbies do :lol:


well you have seen my wife mate lol but not naked (i dont think ) hahaha ... but i havent seen yours ROB (officially anyway thats what she told me to tell you) X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well you have seen my wife mate lol but not naked (i dont think ) hahaha ... but i havent seen yours ROB (officially anyway thats what she told me to tell you) X


LOL

She's always telling people to keep quiet


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2644752 said:


> no clips mate i did take a couple of pictures first though , but its my wife so not sure if sharing on here is a good idea , she had some pole dancing clothes on under her clothes to get in and out og gym undetected lol !!!! she looked mint and i loved working out with her lol X


You've got my number bro... Send me the pics 

Only jokin man but its always nice to hear when a man is truly enjoyin his Mrs' coochie.... Sounds like a top work out too

So do you own the gym? Or are you like a trusted member?


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You've got my number bro... Send me the pics
> 
> Only jokin man but its always nice to hear when a man is truly enjoyin his Mrs' coochie.... Sounds like a top work out too
> 
> So do you own the gym? Or are you like a trusted member?


my best mate owns the gym brother, i work there to help him out when i am not on site myself.. do most saturdays for him to give them a break ... i train a couple of lads in there aswell mate so all is good for me..... i love it !!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> my best mate owns the gym brother, i work there to help him out when i am not on site myself.. do most saturdays for him to give them a break ... i train a couple of lads in there aswell mate so all is good for me..... i love it !!!


Sounds like a cushy number there mate


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Sounds like a cushy number there mate


i dont get paid for it mate, i do it as a mate... i still pay my membership monthly....

i do get free protein though mate and the enjoyment of seeing people do well in there .. thats payment enough for me !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i dont get paid for it mate, i do it as a mate... i still pay my membership monthly....
> 
> i do get free protein though mate and the enjoyment of seeing people do well in there .. thats payment enough for me !!!


That reminds me, Pro6 the best one to go for.....


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> That reminds me, Pro6 the best one to go for.....


yeah i would say so mate to be fair !!!!


----------



## flinty90

not long got back from hospital , all scans ben done on missus gret heed lol...

just been and got some more test e should keep me going for another 2 weeks or so ... hoping that adex comes in next 2 days so i can get started on that ...


----------



## Mingster

Hows the face mate?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Hows the face mate?


well mate its died down last couple of days slightly so im presuming its test related.. i havent had a jab since tuesday i normally put another one in saturday but didnt do one yesterday.. i will put another 2 ml in tomorrow and see how my face comes up again, but by wednesday i will have had some adex , how long will it take for adex to kick in mate ???


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> well mate its died down last couple of days slightly so im presuming its test related.. i havent had a jab since tuesday i normally put another one in saturday but didnt do one yesterday.. i will put another 2 ml in tomorrow and see how my face comes up again, but by wednesday i will have had some adex , how long will it take for adex to kick in mate ???


Not long mate. I wouldn't use it all the time if you're on a long cycle personally. Just add it in when you need it then take it out again. I've mentioned vit C for it's diuretic properties before so if you have a bit of water retention you could try that as an more natural alternative.


----------



## Uriel

training seems to be going well for you mate - most motivated man on ukm lol.

hope the misses is ok but FFS - you cant bet shagging her in the gym.....

Some poor little biceps t shirt boy is going to have his spotty little face where your withered bic smooth balls have been shooting your low sperm depleted mineral water lol (and thats just ROB)


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Not long mate. I wouldn't use it all the time if you're on a long cycle personally. Just add it in when you need it then take it out again. I've mentioned vit C for it's diuretic properties before so if you have a bit of water retention you could try that as an more natural alternative.


good point mate i do take vits every day but i sometimes forget to take the vit c more than once or twice per day.. will start blasting that down me aswell for s while..

I so want to stay on up to 1 gram plus on this first cycle mate and really see what i can gain from a decent size dose, im feeling fcukin big and strong at the minute and its showing in my lifts and body composition , and i still have 9 weeks or so left yet until i drop to a cruise dose,, cant fcukin wait to see what i can achieve ...


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> training seems to be going well for you mate - most motivated man on ukm lol.
> 
> hope the misses is ok but FFS - you cant bet shagging her in the gym.....
> 
> Some poor little biceps t shirt boy is going to have his spotty little face where your withered bic smooth balls have been shooting your low sperm depleted mineral water lol (and thats just ROB)


thanks mate i am very motivated at minute and training is going very well for me....

as for the gym sex wow ,, the smith machine will never be the same after my missus was pinned to the bench with feet hanging over the bar whilst i was ploughing her through the wall pmsl !!! and yes robs had his face where my sweaty ballbag was swinging all over the pads lmfao !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> good point mate i do take vits every day but i sometimes forget to take the vit c more than once or twice per day.. will start blasting that down me aswell for s while..
> 
> I so want to stay on up to 1 gram plus on this first cycle mate and really see what i can gain from a decent size dose, im feeling fcukin big and strong at the minute and its showing in my lifts and body composition , and i still have 9 weeks or so left yet until i drop to a cruise dose,, cant fcukin wait to see what i can achieve ...


I find 4g of vit C a day for about a week usually does the trick then taper down to about 1g a day.

I know what you're saying bro. When I crack on with my cycle it will be a bit like a first cycle for me too, but I'll probably keep the test at around 600/700mg and add a dollop of deca in there too, plus some orals to add a bit of flavour lol. Add that to my trt dose and I should have a nice anabolic stew simmering.


----------



## Uriel

thats just not fuking on.................you form on the smiths machine was "sloppy" lol


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I find 4g of vit C a day for about a week usually does the trick then taper down to about 1g a day.
> 
> I know what you're saying bro. When I crack on with my cycle it will be a bit like a first cycle for me too, but I'll probably keep the test at around 600/700mg and add a dollop of deca in there too, plus some orals to add a bit of flavour lol. Add that to my trt dose and I should have a nice anabolic stew simmering.


greatness never looked so good brother lol ... cant wait to see you monster your way back into it pal X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> thats just not fuking on.................you form on the smiths machine was "sloppy" lol


i know mate next time i really must use chalk i kept slipping off the bar pmsl !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> training seems to be going well for you mate - most motivated man on ukm lol.
> 
> hope the misses is ok but FFS - you cant bet shagging her in the gym.....
> 
> Some poor little biceps t shirt boy is going to have his spotty little face where your withered bic smooth balls have been shooting your low sperm depleted mineral water lol (and thats just ROB)


Come on U, you're not telling me you haven't had a little bit of gym action over the years lol. A 100kg Oly bar across the neck is usually enough to stop anyone escaping your clutches I find pmsl....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Come on U, you're not telling me you haven't had a little bit of gym action over the years lol. A 100kg Oly bar across the neck is usually enough to stop anyone escaping your clutches I find pmsl....


Uris front squats are fcukin marvellous sits them on his cockle and up and down he goes.... i think 40 kg is his max though unless you count the weight of the wheelchair as well pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Uris front squats are fcukin marvellous sits them on his cockle and up and down he goes.... i think 40 kg is his max though unless you count the weight of the wheelchair as well pmsl !!!


LOL. And those greasy chip fingers are great for lubrication pmsl.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Come on U, you're not telling me you haven't had a little bit of gym action over the years lol. A 100kg Oly bar across the neck is usually enough to stop anyone escaping your clutches I find pmsl....


i can honestly say - hand on heart i have never had a sexual experience in the gym......i haven't even washed my willy quick enough to get a semi........................ how sad am I? lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Does teabagging ur training partner as he struggles to get 80kg off his chest count?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Does teabagging ur training partner as he struggles to get 80kg off his chest count?


only if you finished off ???


----------



## Uriel

i dont even talk to birds oin the gym lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2646078 said:


> i dont even talk to birds oin the gym lol


Flinty the cnut smashes them all over the shop


----------



## Breda

Lads I'm guna have some adex, being gyno prone should I take this every three days or only when/if needed.

I've been looking around but can't find a conclusive answer and would gyno symptoms be the only indicator that it would be needed of should I be looking out for a swollen face too 

Serious question


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Lads I'm guna have some adex, being gyno prone should I take this every three days or only when/if needed.
> 
> I've been looking around but can't find a conclusive answer and would gyno symptoms be the only indicator that it would be needed of should I be looking out for a swollen face too
> 
> Serious question


your not on gear are you ???


----------



## Breda

No mate, but when I am


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> No mate, but when I am


dont worry about it till you start taking it mate you may not need anything !!!


----------



## flinty90

Well been on m62 again today working , was up at 4:45 am this morning . it has been fcukin freezing on there.... ROB kindly text me to say how warm and cosy he was sat on his 4rse in the car (WORKING) pmsl ...

I was struggling to text back as my hand were blue and i dint want to take the protective gloves off that were keeping the little bit of sweat heat in my hands lol....

i need to defrost in a nice hot shower, and will hit the gym about 6 ish, got my 2 lads coming in tonight aswell to train so will have a light session with them... off work tomorrow so will be training back tomorrow night !!!

hope your all having a good day !!

Really fcukin bad acid indigestion today too .. that can fcuk right off as i hate it ....

Going to pin 2ml tonight before gym hopefully Adex will be arriving tomorrow !!!

Happy days


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well been on m62 again today working , was up at 4:45 am this morning . it has been fcukin freezing on there.... ROB kindly text me to say how warm and cosy he was sat on his 4rse in the car (WORKING) pmsl ...
> 
> I was struggling to text back as my hand were blue and i dint want to take the protective gloves off that were keeping the little bit of sweat heat in my hands lol....
> 
> i need to defrost in a nice hot shower, and will hit the gym about 6 ish, got my 2 lads coming in tonight aswell to train so will have a light session with them... off work tomorrow so will be training back tomorrow night !!!
> 
> hope your all having a good day !!
> 
> Really fcukin bad acid indigestion today too .. that can fcuk right off as i hate it ....
> 
> Going to pin 2ml tonight before gym hopefully Adex will be arriving tomorrow !!!
> 
> Happy days


Hehehe, sorry mate 

Should be good with your lads going with you!

So how much you got going in tonight..... Just test E?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hehehe, sorry mate
> 
> Should be good with your lads going with you!
> 
> So how much you got going in tonight..... Just test E?


yes mate test e i will put 500 mg in tonight and the same on thursday night mate !!!!!


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Lads I'm guna have some adex, being gyno prone should I take this every three days or only when/if needed.
> 
> I've been looking around but can't find a conclusive answer and would gyno symptoms be the only indicator that it would be needed of should I be looking out for a swollen face too
> 
> Serious question


I'm gyno prone too Breda and also suffer from moon face so i'm going to plenty of cardio when i start. I always kept the adex on hand if symptoms appeared and then took one a day and it nipped(haha) it in the bud straight away,however,probably will take one eod this time round and see how it goes.


----------



## luther1

Are you doing any cardio Flinty or just relying on what you are taking to reduce bf?


----------



## Mingster

Fcuks sake Luthy, Flint's does 20 sessions of cardio a week including all the usual stuff plus hockey, badminton, netball and deep sea fishing pmsl.


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:



> Lads I'm guna have some adex, being gyno prone should I take this every three days or only when/if needed.
> 
> I've been looking around but can't find a conclusive answer and would gyno symptoms be the only indicator that it would be needed of should I be looking out for a swollen face too
> 
> Serious question


here is my 2p worth breds..... I NEVER used to take any AI's or SERMS on or off cycle.

I am taking half an aromasin (12.5mg) ED on this current blast........NOT because i am having any real issues atall but I KNOW i will have a lot or aromatized estrogen...it stands to reason and I respect guys like MARS who always uses something to keep the estrogen in check.

It is not enough to eliminate all the estrogen so gains are not inhibited ut too many bitch hormones are bad for bros.

I have to say i m having theleast sides i have ever had at double my usual dose - by sides I mean emotional sides


----------



## luther1

Mingster said:


> Fcuks sake Luthy, Flint's does 20 sessions of cardio a week including all the usual stuff plus hockey, badminton, netball and deep sea fishing pmsl.


What about judo?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I'm gyno prone too Breda and also suffer from moon face so i'm going to plenty of cardio when i start. I always kept the adex on hand if symptoms appeared and then took one a day and it nipped(haha) it in the bud straight away,however,probably will take one eod this time round and see how it goes.


hahaha

Cheers for that luth... i was thinking of taking 1 every 3 days on cycle just to be on the safe side. As they say prevention is better than cure


----------



## luther1

Indeed it is. When are you starting Breda because i'm g2g in the New Year so i'll compare notes with you?


----------



## Fatstuff

Brenda 0.5 e3d is fine mate imo, I tool 1 e3d when I first started my cycle, gave me headaches and didn't start gaining until lowered the dose.


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> here is my 2p worth breds..... I NEVER used to take any AI's or SERMS on or off cycle.
> 
> I am taking half an aromasin (12.5mg) ED on this current blast........NOT because i am having any real issues atall but I KNOW i will have a lot or aromatized estrogen...it stands to reason and I respect guys like MARS who always uses something to keep the estrogen in check.
> 
> It is not enough to eliminate all the estrogen so gains are not inhibited ut too many bitch hormones are bad for bros.
> 
> I have to say i m having theleast sides i have ever had at double my usual dose - by sides I mean emotional sides


By this reasoning it will defo be something i add in then... Dont neeed any unwanted bitch symptoms wofting around


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Brenda 0.5 e3d is fine mate imo, I tool 1 e3d when I first started my cycle, gave me headaches and didn't start gaining until lowered the dose.


Half a pill yea mate


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What about judo?


not started judo yet mate lol thats after new year i was thinking of having a go...

As far as cardio goes mate i do like to add plenty of cardio into my routine... not so much of an issue for you as your not as fat as me by the looks of it .. i just want to be strong big and slightly fit.. i have however found my cardio fitness has got a lot worse since starting the gear. but i try and do at least 20 minutes after every session.... i also play badminton once per week, sometimes squash... not played hockey for a few weeks , dont want to risk injury whilst gym is going so well...

Cardio is also keeping my BP down whilst on gear

other day it was a mere 121 / 83 which is more or less spot on !!!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> not started judo yet mate lol thats after new year i was thinking of having a go...


Judo eh mate? Watch the pounds drop off you when you start that.

A completely different type of cardio.

Good on Ya!


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Judo eh mate? Watch the pounds drop off you when you start that.
> 
> A completely different type of cardio.
> 
> Good on Ya!


that will be good then mate,,, just start it as i finish my first injectible blast ... will be looking at different kinds of cardio to get rid of any extra lard i may have put on to trim myself down...


----------



## flinty90

Right guys..

Been working last 2 days up on M62 been fcukin heavy and hard . long hours...

Got to gym monday and had a session with the 2 lads i train .. it was there chest day so even though i had done chest saturday with ROB i did another (lighter) session... felt good but still a little sore .

Didnt get to gym at all yesterday as would normally do back tuesday night.. work was soo long i just crashed when i got in last night...

Off work today so off to gym to get a back session in.. would normally be shoulders today but will do back and then shoulders on saturday when ROB comes up....

Hope your all sticking to the plan and doing well...

Have a good day and i will post up back workout when i get back

Heavy lifting boys , make the fcukers have it !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Been working last 2 days up on M62 been fcukin heavy and hard . long hours...


Burns the cals though Flinty. 

GO smash it up later bro!


----------



## Guest

Roll on Saturday!


----------



## flinty90

Ok back session done

Warm up

*
D/B pullovers*

15 x 20 kg

15 x 25 kg

*Seated close grip row*

15 x 90 kg

15 x 100 kg (stack)

15 x 100 kg

15 x 100 kg Went for same weight (heavy) and all reps no staggering

*Straight arm pushdowns*

15 x 60

15 x 70

15 x 80

15 x 90

*
Incline wide grip overhand rows*

15 x 110

15 x 140

*incline wide grip under hand rows*

15 x 130

15 x 160

*Deadlifts*

15 x 100 kg

15 x 130 kg

15 x 130 kg

1 x 200 kg (just tried it to have a feel)

job done... back is well and truly hammered...

20 minutes cardio (treadmill on level 5 incline at 3.5 mph) Heart rate kept around 130 bpm

170 ab crunches @ 65 kg (machine)

Will get another 2 ml of gear in tomorrow and then legs tomorrow evening....

hope all your sessions have gone well guys !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Strong lifting Flints. Are the seated rows low pulley rows? That's one big jump with the deads lol. How did it feel?


----------



## kites1664

nice one on the deadlift there, bet that felt good after you had done it :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice back session, going to try the one you suggested for me the other day on Friday morning, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Guest

Nice session flinty what was the 200kg like?


----------



## DiggyV

Nice session buddy, cant wait to get back to normal routines again next year. 

Big deadlift Flinty, how did 200Kg feel?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Strong lifting Flints. Are the seated rows low pulley rows? That's one big jump with the deads lol. How did it feel?


lol cheers mate... it felt fcukin heavy after we had done all the workout lol...

From fine to passing out in about 2 seconds lol....

If i had started with deads i reckon i would have got a good set of 4 or 5 out of 200 kg mate to be fair ......

we had finished session and deads are something i have never really had a look at a 1 rep max so said to might mate you fancy a feel of 200 kg , he said yeah why not lol so we did.

(i will state that we were obviously fully warmed up before the injury police come and arrest us)

the main jump is only because we were going for the 15 rep sets fully rather than the weight and less reps !!!!

felt good to finish another session on a bit of a high X

oh and yes mate low pulley rows X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice back session, going to try the one you suggested for me the other day on Friday morning, will let you know how it goes.


nice one mate i think you will do well on it pal... lett us know mate X


----------



## Breda

Nice little workout there Flint!!

HOW THE FCUK DID THE DEADLIFT FEEL MAN??!!! Everybody wants to know!!!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Nice session flinty what was the 200kg like?


heavy mate , but had just anhialated back with a full session first lol...

Head went from normal pink to dark purple within 2 seconds pmsl but it got up there so that all i was worried about !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> lol cheers mate... it felt fcukin heavy after we had done all the workout lol...
> 
> From fine to passing out in about 2 seconds lol....
> 
> If i had started with deads i reckon i would have got a good set of 4 or 5 out of 200 kg mate to be fair ......
> 
> we had finished session and deads are something i have never really had a look at a 1 rep max so said to might mate you fancy a feel of 200 kg , he said yeah why not lol so we did.
> 
> (i will state that we were obviously fully warmed up before the injury police come and arrest us)
> 
> the main jump is only because we were going for the 15 rep sets fully rather than the weight and less reps !!!!
> 
> felt good to finish another session on a bit of a high X
> 
> oh and yes mate low pulley rows X


Fair play to you mate ifelt fvcked pulling 150x4 today lol, one day willsy one day my son...


----------



## Breda

Never mind x


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Nice session buddy, cant wait to get back to normal routines again next year.
> 
> Big deadlift Flinty, how did 200Kg feel?


yes mate felt good. but heavy at the end of routine .. would perhaps go heavier on a session and start with deads but normally i leave all deads till end of back workouts...

thanks mate X


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Fair play to you mate ifelt fvcked pulling 150x4 today lol, one day willsy one day my son...


Mate 150 for 4 good deads is still bloody great effort mate, well done my son XXX


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yes mate felt good. but heavy at the end of routine .. would perhaps go heavier on a session and start with deads but normally i leave all deads till end of back workouts...
> 
> thanks mate X


If you was fresh i reckon you could get a lot more than 200kg mate but its a good lift all the same


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> If you was fresh i reckon you could get a lot more than 200kg mate but its a good lift all the same


Well maybe mate but 200 kg feels fcukin heavy.. makes me realise that Ewens missus ripping 170 kg deadlift is such a fcukin spectacular achievement . i really respect the fact she did that !!!! strong as fcuk !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Well maybe mate but 200 kg feels fcukin heavy.. makes me realise that Ewens missus ripping 170 kg deadlift is such a fcukin spectacular achievement . i really respect the fact she did that !!!! strong as fcuk !!!!


bet it keeps Ewen on his toes as well. :lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> bet it keeps Ewen on his toes as well. :lol:


Mate Ewen look like a big bloke on that video, but i bet he sh1ts himself when his missus is in a mood pmsl...

And he looks a miserable cnut too hahaha !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well maybe mate but 200 kg feels fcukin heavy.. makes me realise that Ewens missus ripping 170 kg deadlift is such a fcukin spectacular achievement . i really respect the fact she did that !!!! strong as fcuk !!!!


I can second that, my PB is 195 and it went up ok. Tried 200 the other day and couldn't even get the cnut off the floor! Bloody deads are such a psychological lift, if you aren't mentally up for it, forget it.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Well maybe mate but 200 kg feels fcukin heavy.. makes me realise that Ewens missus ripping 170 kg deadlift is such a fcukin spectacular achievement . i really respect the fact she did that !!!! strong as fcuk !!!!


It fcukin is heavy mate lol its not guna feel light at any time

Ewens Mrs is a beast mate.. A properly strong lady and i've got nothing but respect for the both of them.... I can imagine them at home arm wrestling and and flipping tyres for rights to the remote lol


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> It fcukin is heavy mate lol its not guna feel light at any time
> 
> Ewens Mrs is a beast mate.. A properly strong lady and i've got nothing but respect for the both of them.... I can imagine them at home arm wrestling and and flipping tyres for rights to the remote lol


HAHA my money is on his missus,, bieng a woman already makes her hard as fcuk lol....


----------



## kites1664

If my misses could dead 170kg I would be proper sh*tting myseld, as my misses can be evil enough at 5'2 and weak, scare the crap outta me if I knew she could deadlift me over and over.

Don't think I would survive.

Was a great vid of Ewens misses though, respect to her


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> If my misses could dead 170kg I would be proper sh*tting myseld, as my misses can be evil enough at 5'2 and weak, scare the crap outta me if I knew she could deadlift me over and over.
> 
> Don't think I would survive.
> 
> Was a great vid of Ewens misses though, respect to her


join the club mate ,... my little 4 ft 10 missus at just 8 stone was sqautting 70 kg last week lol.. im getting scared hahah

she was low cable rowing 50 kg today.. most of lads that come into gym are only doing 45 - 50 kg hahaha and she got a good 8 reps out of it !!!!

Beasts these women are ...


----------



## kites1664

Yeah, it's damn scary when they start smashing weights that we think about.... Is there a new breed of them infecting the population.

Whatever happened to the sweet, little, woman indoors....They are taking over


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> join the club mate ,... my little 4 ft 10 missus at just 8 stone was sqautting 70 kg last week lol.. im getting scared hahah
> 
> she was low cable rowing 50 kg today.. most of lads that come into gym are only doing 45 - 50 kg hahaha and she got a good 8 reps out of it !!!!
> 
> Beasts these women are ...


My Mr's isn't in to her weights but she is naturally very fit, took 6 months out of the gym and then did a 5k run in 25 mins out of nowhere?! mental.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> join the club mate ,... my little 4 ft 10 missus at just 8 stone was sqautting 70 kg last week lol.. im getting scared hahah
> 
> she was low cable rowing 50 kg today.. most of lads that come into gym are only doing 45 - 50 kg hahaha and she got a good 8 reps out of it !!!!
> 
> Beasts these women are ...


4ft10 for real? My birds like 5ft2 and everybody says she's tiny!

Fair play on getting your mrs on the weights i been trying to get mine to for ages but she aint having it!


----------



## Breda

willsy said:


> 4ft10 for real? My birds like 5ft2 and everybody says she's tiny!
> 
> Fair play on getting your mrs on the weights i been trying to get mine to for ages but she aint having it!


.

Dont complain mate when my ex was on the weights she thought she knew more than me and was always comparing gunnage and trappage


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> .
> 
> Dont complain mate when my ex was on the weights she thought she knew more than me and was always comparing gunnage and trappage


Lol couldbe worse mate, i can imagine my mrs on the gear! Trying to bum me with her clit lol

Seriously though i'd like to spend a bit of time with her in the gym


----------



## Guest

Quality session big man!


----------



## Breda

willsy said:


> Lol couldbe worse mate, i can imagine my mrs on the gear! Trying to bum me with her clit lol
> 
> Seriously though i'd like to spend a bit of time with her in the gym


At least you'd know where it is mate lol

I know what you mean mate.. its definately nice but me and my ex started around the same time and she thought she was bigger than me for a while and that wasnt a nice fellin pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> At least you'd know where it is mate lol I know what you mean mate.. its definately nice but me and my ex started around the same time and she thought she was bigger than me for a while and that wasnt a nice fellin pmsl


 lol good job you f*cked her off bro


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Quality session big man!


cheers dude.. just slightly changed it again today mate . not staggering reps down and keeping weight up slightly , really felt good and different...

I noticed on your back session you seem to be staggering everything mate.. i dont want you to do that . i will explain better on saturday pal... X


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> At least you'd know where it is mate lol
> 
> I know what you mean mate.. its definately nice but me and my ex started around the same time and she thought she was bigger than me for a while and that wasnt a nice fellin pmsl


PMSL you fcukin pussy Breda lol... you rmissus has bigger muscles than you and her b0ll0x were swinging in the wind aswell X


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2652276 said:


> lol good job you f*cked her off bro


She had to go man that was 1 argument I wasn't losing



flinty90:2652290 said:


> PMSL you fcukin pussy Breda lol... you rmissus has bigger muscles than you and her b0ll0x were swinging in the wind aswell X


Nah she "thought" she had bigger muscles than me tbh we were probably on par but once I told her I had a bigger chest than her she shut her mouth


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> She had to go man that was 1 argument I wasn't losing
> 
> Nah she "thought" she had bigger muscles than me tbh we were probably on par but once I told her I had a bigger chest than her she shut her mouth


are you serious mate she was on parr with you muscle wise ????


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> are you serious mate she was on parr with you muscle wise ????


Fatima Whitbread springs to mind ....


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Fatima Whitbread springs to mind ....


You racist cnut, he never said she was a black man ????


----------



## Fatstuff

Brilliant lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> You racist cnut, he never said she was a black man ????


Lol.

Your right, she's got twice as much muscle 

Plus she ain't black


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> are you serious mate she was on parr with you muscle wise ????


I wouldnt lie to you i was a skinny cnut man

And yes......... She was black and had good genetics, her dad was a bodybuilder but natty so not even worth a mention


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I wouldnt lie to you i was a skinny cnut man
> 
> And yes......... She was black and had good genetics, her dad was a bodybuilder but natty so not even worth a mention


Was? :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Was? :rolleye:


She no longer exists to me :2guns:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> She no longer exists to me :2guns:


WHHOOOOOOOOOOSH

^^^ thats the sound of fatstuffs post going over your head Breda lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> WHHOOOOOOOOOOSH
> 
> ^^^ thats the sound of fatstuffs post going over your head Breda lol


Haha :lol:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> WHHOOOOOOOOOOSH
> 
> ^^^ thats the sound of fatstuffs post going over your head Breda lol


Lol i thaught this but didnt want to say nowt lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> WHHOOOOOOOOOOSH
> 
> ^^^ thats the sound of fatstuffs post going over your head Breda lol


Na mate i got it... i said she was black

WOOOOOOSH!!!!

thats the sound of my post goin over your head mate 

everytime i speak about her it's she was this or she was that because she dont exist to me any more


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Na mate i got it... i said she was black
> 
> WOOOOOOSH!!!!
> 
> thats the sound of my post goin over your head mate
> 
> everytime i speak about her it's she was this or she was that because she dont exist to me any more


Lol you said you WAS skinny lol


----------



## Breda

willsy said:


> Lol you said you WAS skinny lol


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

CNUTS xx

Well i'm not as skinny as i was, kin 'el Fatimas post went way over my head


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Na mate i got it... i said she was black
> 
> WOOOOOOSH!!!!
> 
> thats the sound of my post goin over your head mate
> 
> everytime i speak about her it's she was this or she was that because she dont exist to me any more


fook me mate im p1ssing myself ... you even quote me to prove a point and totally miss the point again hahahaa ^^^ willsy got it spot on hahaha

ta daft chocolate SKINNY STILL bear XXX


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> fook me mate im p1ssing myself ... you even quote me to prove a point and totally miss the point again hahahaa ^^^ willsy got it spot on hahaha
> 
> ta daft chocolate SKINNY STILL bear XXX


.

I'm p!ssin myself mate.... I was thought you silly cnuts thinkin i didnt get the joke.... Well.... I missed the joke fully hahaha

i wont be skinny for much longer you p!ss taking cnuts xxx


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> .
> 
> I'm p!ssin myself mate.... I was thought you silly cnuts thinkin i didnt get the joke.... Well.... I missed the joke fully hahaha
> 
> i wont be skinny for much longer you p!ss taking cnuts xxx


dont worry mate just make sure you dont jab that 1" needle to far into yourself otherwise you will spray it all up the wall behind you hahaha !!!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> .
> 
> I'm p!ssin myself mate.... I was thought you silly cnuts thinkin i didnt get the joke.... Well.... I missed the joke fully hahaha
> 
> i wont be skinny for much longer you p!ss taking cnuts xxx


You jumping on some super juice mate? Gunna start a journal and all?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> You jumping on some super juice mate? Gunna start a journal and all?


Well mate i reckon he will do well whatever he takes pal...

I mean look how fcukin well he looks on the MT11 pmsl


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well mate i reckon he will do well whatever he takes pal...
> 
> I mean look how fcukin well he looks on the MT11 pmsl


Thats why breda's sayin she WAS black... Since they split she cant get the mt2 no more lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate just make sure you dont jab that 1" needle to far into yourself otherwise you will spray it all up the wall behind you hahaha !!!


I'm not Sureno 



willsy said:


> You jumping on some super juice mate? Gunna start a journal and all?


I certainly am bro, will be puttin my order in in the next week or 2

I was thinkin about gettin up a journal "the death of a natty" but i'm too lazy to update n all that so i'll probably just hi jack the odd journal everyday


----------



## Fatstuff

HAHAHAHAHAHA double whoosh u plonker - Brenda, u have made me a happy man today


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I'm not Sureno
> 
> I certainly am bro, will be puttin my order in in the next week or 2
> 
> I was thinkin about gettin up a journal "the death of a natty" but i'm too lazy to update n all that so i'll probably just hi jack the odd journal everyday


You know what your running yet?

Might aswell start a thread up your on here enough buddy and it will be easier to look back for progress if its all in one place


----------



## Breda

willsy said:


> You know what your running yet?
> 
> Might aswell start a thread up your on here enough buddy and it will be easier to look back for progress if its all in one place


Yea finally decided with the help of the man dem to go with dbol and test, will run 0.25 - 0.5mg adex e3d as i'm bitch tit prone and will do standard pct of nolva and clomid... Think thats about right mate

You are right mate will be loads easier to keep track of progress and what not but i'm a lazy cnut and wont update it but watch this space i'm sure i will do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea finally decided with the help of the man dem to go with dbol and test, will run 0.25 - 0.5mg adex e3d as i'm bitch tit prone and will do standard pct of nolva and clomid... Think thats about right mate
> 
> You are right mate will be loads easier to keep track of progress and what not but i'm a lazy cnut and wont update it but watch this space i'm sure i will do


Good for you mate, then them MC Hammer trousers might fit you better after a few months!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Good for you mate, then them MC Hammer trousers might fit you better after a few months!


Dont be daft Ginge.... i'm not training legs just bi's, chest and abs :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dont be daft Ginge.... i'm not training legs just bi's, chest and abs :whistling:


Thank fuk for that, thought you'd gone gay and started doing legs and sh1t like that!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Thank fuk for that, thought you'd gone gay and started doing legs and sh1t like that!


Fcuk that mate i'm a bicep boy till i die....... You can't see legs in a T bro 

Tbh i'll be goin hard on my legs mate i want some serious growth from the fcukers... They aint tiny but i want better!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Yea finally decided with the help of the man dem to go with dbol and test, will run 0.25 - 0.5mg adex e3d as i'm bitch tit prone and will do standard pct of nolva and clomid... Think thats about right mate
> 
> You are right mate will be loads easier to keep track of progress and what not but i'm a lazy cnut and wont update it but watch this space i'm sure i will do


You gonna run HCG mate?


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> You gonna run HCG mate?


Nah fcuk it mate, i think i'll be fine without it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Nah fcuk it mate, i think i'll be fine without it


f*ck that dont like the thought of my balls being the size of peanuts ill defo be running it..got some shaggin to do when im back lol


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> f*ck that dont like the thought of my balls being the size of peanuts ill defo be running it..got some shaggin to do when im back lol


I dont think i'll shut down on that little cycle but you never know... either way i'm not runnin any hcg, aint got a lady to satisfy and i've got nuts of steele so its no biggie

When you gettin back mate?, i hope you got the pussy lined up already


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I dont think i'll shut down on that little cycle but you never know... either way i'm not runnin any hcg, aint got a lady to satisfy and i've got nuts of steele so its no biggie
> 
> When you gettin back mate?, i hope you got the pussy lined up already


no ladys bro wtf didnt expect that from you

back in 2 weeks, apart from the g/f got my 2 usual friends with benifits type girls..i no i no im a lucky c*nt 2 find girls like that


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> no ladys bro wtf didnt expect that from you
> 
> back in 2 weeks, apart from the g/f got my 2 usual friends with benifits type girls..i no i no im a lucky c*nt 2 find girls like that


Dont get it twisted bro i've got "links" and "regulars" but if i end up shut down then they wont see me no biggie :lol:

You juggling 2 girls and a Mrs... mate thats hard work but at least you've got plenty of pasty to smash when you get back


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Dont get it twisted bro i've got "links" and "regulars" but if i end up shut down then they wont see me no biggie :lol:
> 
> You juggling 2 girls and a Mrs... mate thats hard work but at least you've got plenty of pasty to smash when you get back


nah with the other 2 they know its sex only and they are happy with that so i hardly ever need to txt/ring them so it aint hot when im with the missus..have got 2 phones though and she dont know about that lol


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Nah fcuk it mate, i think i'll be fine without it


Not a bad shout anyway mate if youre gyno prone, i hear hcg can cause gyno or aggrivate existing... Dont worry about the raisin nuts! The rifle doesnt shrink and you can still shoot straight lol


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2652786 said:


> nah with the other 2 they know its sex only and they are happy with that so i hardly ever need to txt/ring them so it aint hot when im with the missus..have got 2 phones though and she dont know about that lol


I know about having those two phones, one for the Mrs and one for "other" ppl but them times there I was selling all sorts so needed two.

Im a lot calmer these days just got the 1 phone now



willsy:2652795 said:


> Not a bad shout anyway mate if youre gyno prone, i hear hcg can cause gyno or aggrivate existing... Dont worry about the raisin nuts! The rifle doesnt shrink and you can still shoot straight lol


Really!! I didn't know that but tbh I didnt want to over complicate things on 1st cycle so I'll defo be swerving it.

I've got plenty nut to lose so they'll be the size of a regular man's nuts come week 12 lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I know about having those two phones, one for the Mrs and one for "other" ppl but them times there I was selling all sorts so needed two.
> 
> Im a lot calmer these days just got the 1 phone now
> 
> Really!! I didn't know that but tbh I didnt want to over complicate things on 1st cycle so I'll defo be swerving it.
> 
> I've got plenty nut to lose so they'll be the size of a regular man's nuts come week 12 lol


thing is with me i dont want my g/f to know im on a cycle so ill have to use HCG to keep my balls producing natty test so i dont completly shutdown..had floppy dick before with a girl f*cking worst night of my life


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> cheers dude.. just slightly changed it again today mate . not staggering reps down and keeping weight up slightly , really felt good and different...
> 
> I noticed on your back session you seem to be staggering everything mate.. i dont want you to do that . i will explain better on saturday pal... X


Yeah I know what you mean, staggering too much on the isloation rather than just compound aren't I !?

I get carried away bro.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, staggering too much on the isloation rather than just compound aren't I !?
> 
> I get carried away bro.


yes mate ...

on iso's you really should just pick a moderate weight and really get form spot on mate perhaps going up a plate or 2 as you go through the 4 sets...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> thing is with me i dont want my g/f to know im on a cycle so ill have to use HCG to keep my balls producing natty test so i dont completly shutdown..had floppy dick before with a girl f*cking worst night of my life


Nice total hijack of flintys journal lads. Still, it's made it more interesting.......


----------



## kites1664

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice total hijack of flintys journal lads. Still, it's made it more interesting.......


Who the hell is Flinty, is he one of them old members from long ago???


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice total hijack of flintys journal lads. Still, it's made it more interesting.......


thanks mate love you too !!!


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Who the hell is Flinty, is he one of them old members from long ago???


Hello Oral b arms didnt notice you there pmsl !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate ...
> 
> on iso's you really should just pick a moderate weight and really get form spot on mate perhaps going up a plate or 2 as you go through the 4 sets...


Loud and clear 

Cheers bro. X


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> Hello Oral b arms didnt notice you there pmsl !!!!


sometimes you can be so insensitive, still love you though


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> sometimes you can be so insensitive, still love you though


im full of love mate lol !!!!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> im full of love mate lol !!!!


That you are , it;s where you empty that love that worries me sometimes....blood oranges spring to mind :drool:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> That you are , it;s where you empty that love that worries me sometimes....blood oranges spring to mind :drool:


LOL that will be ROB my love juice receptical hahaha !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> LOL that will be ROB my love juice receptical hahaha !!!


You said it would make me stronger ???


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> You said it would make me stronger ???


if you drink it mate you will be supercharged pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> if you drink it mate you will be supercharged pmsl !!!


Pre workout with a splash of cardio 

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate love you too !!!


XXXX


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Pre workout with a splash of cardio
> 
> :lol:


It's gotta be injected straight from the source mate. Only then will it make you stronger. Let us know how that goes! Pmsl


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> It's gotta be injected straight from the source mate. Only then will it make you stronger. Let us know how that goes! Pmsl


I need a source for rohypnol then


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I need a source for rohypnol then


YOU RAAANG lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> YOU RAAANG lol


PMSL!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> YOU RAAANG lol


Hahahaha!


----------



## kites1664

this journal would make an amazing tv programme or comedy sketch. Theres so much love to spread around as well as the banter


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> this journal would make an amazing tv programme or comedy sketch. Theres so much love to spread around as well as the banter


yes mate we are going to call it

"roidenders" lol


----------



## kites1664

kites1664 said:


> this journal would make an amazing tv programme or comedy sketch. Theres so much love to spread around as well as the banter


Actually it could be quite biblical.......and on the 7th page, he worked out...lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> I was serious abput the millet earlier......I used to share a work gaff with an icelandic guy who ate potfuls of this stuff - i wiki'd it and it is a superfood - and a staple in Many countries...
> 
> IT actually tastes really nice too - get a bag and try it - this week


Was just reading back through some of this, especially the stuff about diet. Very interesting and Uriel you clearly know your stuff!

Makes me think I may have this aspect of my training a bit fuked up. As a dirty natty scummer that is! (ph's don't count right??  )

Millet for brekkie with half a dozen eggs!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Was just reading back through some of this, especially the stuff about diet. Very interesting and Uriel you clearly know your stuff!
> 
> Makes me think I may have this aspect of my training a bit fuked up. As a dirty natty scummer that is! (ph's don't count right??  )
> 
> Millet for brekkie with half a dozen eggs!


you had millet before mate ??? its awesome...

And yes Uriel is a great source of real down to earth no b0ll0x info mate , seriously im glad we got him on board here !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> you had millet before mate ??? its awesome...
> 
> And yes Uriel is a great source of real down to earth no b0ll0x info mate , seriously im glad we got him on board here !!!!


Shame he only trains arms :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you had millet before mate ??? its awesome...
> 
> And yes Uriel is a great source of real down to earth no b0ll0x info mate , seriously im glad we got him on board here !!!!


No mate I haven't but he's put me off weetbix! Lol.

Yeah it's great having people around that know their stuff ad are happy to share it. Theres a good few on here I have a lot of respect for.

How do you prepare your millet??


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Shame he only trains arms :rolleye:


And calves!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate I haven't but he's put me off weetbix! Lol.
> 
> Yeah it's great having people around that know their stuff ad are happy to share it. Theres a good few on here I have a lot of respect for.
> 
> How do you prepare your millet??


Just boil it in water . with a bit of salt... then when its cooked i put it in with a bit of milk until milk is hot and add fruit nuts or whatever you having with it !!!

its very nice mate !!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> Just boil it in water . with a bit of salt... then when its cooked i put it in with a bit of milk until milk is hot and add fruit nuts or whatever you having with it !!!
> 
> its very nice mate !!!


is it like porridge?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Just boil it in water . with a bit of salt... then when its cooked i put it in with a bit of milk until milk is hot and add fruit nuts or whatever you having with it !!!
> 
> its very nice mate !!!


Thanks mate, will check it out. Decided I need to address the diet a bit more now, been bulking which has gone reasonably well but I'm actually a bit bored of it now and would rather start revealing some of my hard work by leaning out more. Going to aim for 2500 cals on rest days and 3000 on gym days which is down from 3500 on rest and 4000 on gym. Let's see what happens!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, will check it out. Decided I need to address the diet a bit more now, been bulking which has gone reasonably well but I'm actually a bit bored of it now and would rather start revealing some of my hard work by leaning out more. Going to aim for 2500 cals on rest days and 3000 on gym days which is down from 3500 on rest and 4000 on gym. Let's see what happens!


what do you weigh mate ?? and how tall are you


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what do you weigh mate ?? and how tall are you


212 lbs this morning (15 stone 2) and 5'11"


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 212 lbs this morning (15 stone 2) and 5'11"


in that case mate i would set your daily cals at around 2300..... keep protein high , 40 % minimum... you should strip some fat off quite fast ... are you natty mate or on gear ??? sorry if you have said before i have read so many posts lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> in that case mate i would set your daily cals at around 2300..... keep protein high , 40 % minimum... you should strip some fat off quite fast ... are you natty mate or on gear ??? sorry if you have said before i have read so many posts lol !!!


Would that be on gym and rest days? Natty at the moment.....

Thanks mate, most appreciated!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Would that be on gym and rest days? Natty at the moment.....
> 
> Thanks mate, most appreciated!


personally you dont need to change nutritional stuff around on gym and rest days... dont forget that on your rest days is when you will need your nutrients to actually help your muscles recover and grow.. training days you will mneed the fuel to power your workouts... people get these mixed up...

get some gear in you and drop the fat quicker and get stronger too lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> personally you dont need to change nutritional stuff around on gym and rest days... dont forget that on your rest days is when you will need your nutrients to actually help your muscles recover and grow.. training days you will mneed the fuel to power your workouts... people get these mixed up...
> 
> get some gear in you and drop the fat quicker and get stronger too lol !!!


Mate, it's so tempting! I'm just conscious of Xmas etc coming up and wanted to keep things as clean as I can whilst on a cycle and whilst I have pretty strong will power Theres no way I'm not going to have a few boozy sessions between now and the start of Jan. Perhaps it can be my new years present to myself?? :thumb:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> personally you dont need to change nutritional stuff around on gym and rest days... dont forget that on your rest days is when you will need your nutrients to actually help your muscles recover and grow.. training days you will mneed the fuel to power your workouts... people get these mixed up...
> 
> get some gear in you and drop the fat quicker and get stronger too lol !!!


Haha love it

Most ppl say oh stats, dob, goals, what colour knickers you like...

Flinty says, "get some fvcking gear in you NOW" lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate, it's so tempting! I'm just conscious of Xmas etc coming up and wanted to keep things as clean as I can whilst on a cycle and whilst I have pretty strong will power Theres no way I'm not going to have a few boozy sessions between now and the start of Jan. Perhaps it can be my new years present to myself?? :thumb:


SOunds like a great present and a good new years resolution lol... my new years resolution is to get huge lol.... and spend all my wages on gear and needles hahaha !!!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Haha love it
> 
> Most ppl say oh stats, dob, goals, what colour knickers you like...
> 
> Flinty says, "get some fvcking gear in you NOW" lol


i know it makes me sound irresponsible.. but ginger has obviously been around the block and knows how to train mate .... so fcuk it get it in lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i know it makes me sound irresponsible.. but ginger has obviously been around the block and knows how to train mate .... so fcuk it get it in lol !!!


Na i think its refreshing!

Its different when we get someone sign up and the first post is where can i get deez sdedz den?!?

But yea i think everyone has the right to use no matter how big they are already as long as they research and know what they are doing, the sides etc...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck it, it's only a matter of time isn't it, who am I kidding!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck it, it's only a matter of time isn't it, who am I kidding!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


you see thats the spirit mate hahahahaha

Looking at your avi mate you would be a fcukin monster on a bit of the go go juice X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you see thats the spirit mate hahahahaha
> 
> Looking at your avi mate you would be a fcukin monster on a bit of the go go juice X


Thanks mate, that's the plan! I shan't rest until I have become that Monster!!


----------



## Guest

I was gunna say the same, going by your avi i'd have guessed youve done a bit of gear already


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, that's the plan! I shan't rest until I have become that Monster!!


lol nice one

"Flintys moving a mountain journal" Producing monsters out of men since 2011 lol !!!!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> I was gunna say the same, going by your avi i'd have guessed youve done a bit of gear already


looks can be decieving mate

<<<< my avi there was before i touched anything !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> lol nice one
> 
> "Flintys moving a mountain journal" Producing monsters out of men since 2011 lol !!!!


"Flintys moving a mountain journal"- peer pressure thread pmsl


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> looks can be decieving mate
> 
> <<<< my avi there was before i touched anything !!!!


You look like a tank in that avi good shape traps and delts, look big buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> I was gunna say the same, going by your avi i'd have guessed youve done a bit of gear already


No mate but thanks, I've done 2 PH cycles in the past (Havoc) last one about 6 months ago or so. They were also more to lean out than add size so whats in the avi (whilst a flattering pic and hence why I used it!!) is pretty much all me.


----------



## Mingster

Pops into Flints journal, notes his ongoing corruption of UK-M members, smiles to himself then conceals his presence behind a random stack of Underground Steriod Handbooks to await further developments....


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> You look like a tank in that avi good shape traps and delts, look big buddy


cheers mate ... i feel like a tank at the minute, i have lost fat but im definitely looking pretty big at minute haha .. will post pics at end of this cycle ....


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate but thanks, I've done 2 PH cycles in the past (Havoc) last one about 6 months ago or so. They were also more to lean out than add size so whats in the avi (whilst a flattering pic and hence why I used it!!) is pretty much all me.


I tried epi got nothing at all from it at 50mg, weird ph that one is!

But it begs the question are you still natty anyway?!? Lol


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Pops into Flints journal, notes his ongoing corruption of UK-M members, smiles to himself then conceals his presence behind a random stack of Underground Steriod Handbooks to await further developments....


sneaky cnut.... wheres my fcukin bacon butty lol !!! i dont flash my c0ck for nothing ya know .. tell your missus hahah x


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> I tried epi got nothing at all from it at 50mg, weird ph that one is!
> 
> But it begs the question are you still natty anyway?!? Lol


That's a good point! I'll happliy say I'm not natty but it just sounds a bit odd to me saying that having only used OTC stuff. I know that there is little to no difference between some ph's and oral AAS but to me, gear has always been "the dark side". Lol


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Pops into Flints journal, notes his ongoing corruption of UK-M members, smiles to himself then conceals his presence behind a random stack of Underground Steriod Handbooks to await further developments....


It's the safest place to be in here .... just make sure you don't give yourself away by sneezing or posting .... oh you have done ... ah well! too late !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> It's the safest place to be in here .... just make sure you don't give yourself away by sneezing or posting .... oh you have done ... ah well! too late !


Run, Greshie....Run. He's on to you now.... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a good point! I'll happliy say I'm not natty but it just sounds a bit odd to me saying that having only used OTC stuff. I know that there is little to no difference between some ph's and oral AAS but to me, gear has always been "the dark side". Lol


Yea its a grey area, personally i would consider you a natty and havoc is mild anyway. Sd would be pushing it i think from what ive read!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> It's the safest place to be in here .... just make sure you don't give yourself away by sneezing or posting .... oh you have done ... ah well! too late !


Greshie if your going to come in here wearing that little french maids outfit at least have a bacon buttie for me, you can put it down over there (on my extra low table) pmsl .....i love my house all this strategically placed mirrors , tiny furniture and empty condom packets all over the place...

that reminds me . when did fcukin ROB get out of bed hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> Yea its a grey area, personally i would consider you a natty and havoc is mild anyway. Sd would be pushing it i think from what ive read!


Yeah I'd agree with the SD - seems people gain more than on d-bol from what I've seen.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Run, Greshie....Run. He's on to you now.... :lol:


Oh he's been on my tail for a while now!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Oh he's been on my tail for a while now!


PMSL you are a dirty bleeder deep down greshie . i can hear you sniggering at your own remark from here lol


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'd agree with the SD - seems people gain more than on d-bol from what I've seen.


Thats what i thaught from everything ive read about it! It makes me want to try it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> Thats what i thaught from everything ive read about it! It makes me want to try it lol


Say it enough times on here and Flinty will push it on to you like he has with gear to me!  lol


----------



## Fatstuff

junkies - that is all


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Say it enough times on here and Flinty will push it on to you like he has with gear to me!  lol


hey you get me all wrong.. i presum e ou all come in here to exercise your demons lol... of course i will take your soul away from you if you want me too as payment lol...

Dont blame me for all your lots appetite for drugs and massiveness


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey you get me all wrong.. i presum e ou all come in here to exercise your demons lol... of course i will take your soul away from you if you want me too as payment lol...
> 
> Dont blame me for all your lots appetite for drugs and massiveness


Nah mate, not at all. I was on the path already, just needed a little poke in the right direction. ROB said you were good for a little poke so I came here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh looks like Breda is swaggering his way in to the building, my like count just shot up!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh looks like Breda is swaggering his way in to the building, my like count just shot up!


Oh i thought you were going to say , your silver cutlery had gone missing :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

the sweet smell of cocoa butter and fried chicken, yep bredas here somewhere


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> the sweet smell of cocoa butter and fried chicken, yep bredas here somewhere


PMSL he makes a sh1t ninja doesnt he... i know he has the suit all sorted as he is black but fcuk me that smell is like a 10 pound note to a cheap hooker !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm tracking the fvcker by what likes I get, he'll be here any minute...........now!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm tracking the fvcker by what likes I get, he'll be here any minute...........now!


I cant wait till he gets to this post ...

Breda when you get here .. my shoes need a spit and polish mate, i hope you bought your shine box pmsl XXX


----------



## Breda

I'm around you cnuts but i'm working so cant be giving my usual pearls

Flinty you can stick your boots up your ass and pass them to Rob... He'll know what to do with them lol xxx


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I'm around you cnuts but i'm working so cant be giving my usual pearls
> 
> Flinty you can stick your boots up your ass and pass them to Rob... He'll know what to do with them lol xxx


lol glad you could make it.... and he dont get as good a shine on them as you do mate.. come on one last shine for old times sake pmsl !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Where's my fvcking watch gone?? Oh hey Breda, what's happening?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Where's my fvcking watch gone?? Oh hey Breda, what's happening?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jesus fvcking christ, that's a scary looking dude!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> lol glad you could make it.... and he dont get as good a shine on them as you do mate.. come on one last shine for old times sake pmsl !!!!


I hope you aint talkin about a blowie mate because in my neck of the woods a shine is a blow job :sneaky2:



Ginger Ben said:


> Where's my fvcking watch gone?? Oh hey Breda, what's happening?


Shut it Ginge you cnut


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus fvcking christ, that's a scary looking dude!


Looks like he's been smoking some good herd.. he's red eyed to fcuk


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Looks like he's been smoking some good herd.. he's red eyed to fcuk


thats cos he was the last cnut to mug me off about shining my fcukin brothel creepers , now if you dont want to end up the same i suggest you get a shining lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hope you aint talkin about a blowie mate because in my neck of the woods a shine is a blow job :sneaky2:
> 
> Shut it Ginge you cnut


Good afternoon to you to! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Roids!

Get em in !! 

X


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Roids!
> 
> Get em in !!
> 
> X


^^^^ this is your new dirty roiding b4stards spokesman lol .....


----------



## Fatstuff

Can I come back in? Has the black guy gone?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Can I come back in? Has the black guy gone?


Yeah mate he made out "HE HAD WORK TO DO" pmsl.. thats some poor fcukin old dear that wont be eating this week !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ^^^^ this is your new dirty roiding b4stards spokesman lol .....


Hehehe,

Imagine your mate mike on here, GET 'EM IN!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hehehe,
> 
> Imagine your mate mike on here, GET 'EM IN!!!


yeah he is a animal....

Right im off to the gym to show them what training legs looks like lol... i feel knackered actually so not promising anything amazing , but will give it a good blast !!!

see ya tonight as i will be training my lads later aswell !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Legs are gay


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2654612 said:


> Can I come back in? Has the black guy gone?


Pmsl I'm back now



flinty90:2654644 said:


> Yeah mate he made out "HE HAD WORK TO DO" pmsl.. thats some poor fcukin old dear that wont be eating this week !!!


Its quite ironic you say some poor old dear won't be eatin because I blocked some old dears bank card by accident today and she's off to America 

Fcuk knows what she's guna do for money but she's well and trully Fcuked once she touches down


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Pmsl I'm back now
> 
> Its quite ironic you say some poor old dear won't be eatin because I blocked some old dears bank card by accident today and she's off to America
> 
> Fcuk knows what she's guna do for money but she's well and trully Fcuked once she touches down


U a banker?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2655053 said:


> U a banker?


I work for a bank mate yes fcukin hate it... Lookin for a new job tbh its driving me crazy


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I work for a bank mate yes fcukin hate it... Lookin for a new job tbh its driving me crazy


just rob the fcuker and retire back to jamaica maaan !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I work for a bank mate yes fcukin hate it... Lookin for a new job tbh its driving me crazy


Can u take a pound from everybody's account?


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Can u take a pound from everybody's account?


It's a sperm bank


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2655092 said:


> just rob the fcuker and retire back to jamaica maaan !!!


Lol Barbados mate



Fatstuff:2655094 said:


> Can u take a pound from everybody's account?


That's the plan once I've handed in my notice, might just leave with a few card numbers in my back pocket too


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> It's a sperm bank


And Brendas A$$ is the fcukin Vault lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> And Brendas A$$ is the fcukin Vault lol


PMSL!

Deposit only too


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Deposit only too


yes mate . immediate 5 % interest on all deposits


----------



## Breda

I'm gone for 5 minutes and I'm bein ripped.... Cnuts x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I'm gone for 5 minutes and I'm bein ripped.... Cnuts x


Oh shut up ya fcukin mardy cnut and get bent over i got a deposit to make X


----------



## flinty90

legs tonight , not best session ever but still worked them pretty hard

*Leg Extensions*

15 x 60kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 80kg

15 x 90kg all with 2 second negatives (bout fcukin crippled)

*supersetted after 2nd set with weighted lunges*

3 sets of 12 @ 30 kg

*Squats*

15 x 60 kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 130kg (legs battered after lunges)

*
Hamstring curls*

15 x 80

15 x 110

15 x 130

*Calf raises*

15 x 130kg

15 x 150kg

15 x 160kg

Like i say not a mega heavy session but plenty of reps and worked them hard...

couldnt be bothered with cardio.. only done 1 session this week im getting lazy.. will put a stop to that next week and do 20 minutes every session !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

There's less gayness on biggaybodybuilders.com than there is in this thread. Or so I've been told....

Love it, makes me fvcking laugh everytime I pop in. This thread I mean not biggaybodybuilders.com......


----------



## kites1664

Ginger Ben said:


> Love it, makes me fvcking laugh everytime I pop in. This thread I mean not biggaybodybuilders.com......


Whatever........


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Whatever........


Im just googling it as we speak lol !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

kites1664 said:


> Whatever........


Shut up and suck it!

Sh1t, wrong site.......


----------



## Fatstuff

That better not be real


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> That better not be real


It will be when he purchases that domain!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> It will be when he purchases that domain!


you still coming up sat mate for shoulders ??? i have put off training them ready for saturday !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you still coming up sat mate for shoulders ??? i have put off training them ready for saturday !!!


Yes bro!

I ready to batter them to death, PB on press 

Legs tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yes bro!
> 
> I ready to batter them to death, PB on press
> 
> Legs tomorrow


last time you did shoulders did you stagger weights ??? if you did we might just do the reps this week with a moderate weight.. will see how you feel


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> last time you did shoulders did you stagger weights ??? if you did we might just do the reps this week with a moderate weight.. will see how you feel


Yes mate I did, we'll go with the flow.

Gonna jab delts too, so probably lighter with more will help out


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yes mate I did, we'll go with the flow.
> 
> Gonna jab delts too, so probably lighter with more will help out


Me too mate...

do you think you will be up to doing my jabs ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Me too mate...
> 
> do you think you will be up to doing my jabs ???


Yeah, no problem


----------



## expletive

When you guys say staggering weights what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> When you guys say staggering weights what exactly do you mean?


Start at high reps low weight, finish low rep high weight.

Like this;

15x10kg

12x15kg

10x20kg

8x30kg

6x40kg

4x50kg

2x60kg


----------



## expletive

Ah I see. What some call pyramid


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> Ah I see. What some call pyramid


Exactly.

Working for me at the moment


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Ah I see. What some call pyramid


yes mate i use it quite a lot every couple of weeks i will do a session like that..

the other 2 weeks i will do a fairly good weight and blast 4 sets of 15 !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good evening you shower of [email protected]

Flinty going to do your back routine tomorow with 4 sets of 15. Thinking of a 3 second positive, 1 second pause then 1 second negative and will then finish last set with a few 3 sec negatives to fvck muscle right up. What do you reckon?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good evening you shower of [email protected]
> 
> Flinty going to do your back routine tomorow with 4 sets of 15. Thinking of a 3 second positive, 1 second pause then 1 second negative and will then finish last set with a few 3 sec negatives to fvck muscle right up. What do you reckon?


do it opposite way round mate 3 second negative 1 second pause explosive positive but in control !!!! will deffo fcuk back mate you will enjoy it if you keep weight right X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one cheers mate


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one cheers mate


which routine you doing mate ???


----------



## luther1

Are you going to have an Xmas And New Year pi55 up Flinty or are you going to be a good boy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> which routine you doing mate ???


Warm Up and rotator cuffs

DB pull overs - 1x15 @20, [email protected]

Wide Grip Pull ups - 3 sets - will be something like 15,12,10 reps

DB Rows - 4x15

Straight Arm Pull DOwns - 4x15

Glut Ham Raises for lower back (can't do deads at the moment)

EZ bar curls - 4x10

Seated DB Hammer Curls - 4x10

Reverse Grip EZ bar curls - 4x10

Will be using Fat GRipz on all bar work too as looking to improve grip. Used them on chest & tris on Wednesday and they make a big difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> Warm Up and rotator cuffs
> 
> DB pull overs - 1x15 @20, [email protected]
> 
> Wide Grip Pull ups - 3 sets - will be something like 15,12,10 reps
> 
> DB Rows - 4x15
> 
> Straight Arm Pull DOwns - 4x15
> 
> Glut Ham Raises for lower back (can't do deads at the moment)
> 
> EZ bar curls - 4x10
> 
> Seated DB Hammer Curls - 4x10
> 
> Reverse Grip EZ bar curls - 4x10
> 
> Will be using Fat GRipz on all bar work too as looking to improve grip. Used them on chest & tris on Wednesday and they make a big difference.


i like using axle`s or fat gripz , feels weird at first but seems i can press more evenly .


----------



## Ginger Ben

I agree. I felt I could push harder on benching as the pressure was more evenly spread across my hand. Looking forward to trying them on pulling exercises.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Are you going to have an Xmas And New Year pi55 up Flinty or are you going to be a good boy?


no mate , i have had 1 can of beer mate in last 11 weeks that is all... im not having a break over christmas, my cycle runs till end of january and im not wasting a single day of it...

Its funny as im looking in mirror each session and seeing something new popping out and taking shape, its unreal the feeling of seeing things happen in front of your eyes.. its certainly making me want to just train and train..

i really wish i had done this months ago god knows what i would be looking like right now... but i am loving it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I agree. I felt I could push harder on benching as the pressure was more evenly spread across my hand. Looking forward to trying them on pulling exercises.


when you training mate ???

i want full write up and weights pal X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> when you training mate ???
> 
> i want full write up and weights pal X


Did it first thing this morning mate, worked well I think. Was getting a feel for the weights at 15 reps so it's not a perfect session but I enjoyed it. Stats below for your approval 

Warm up etc

DB pull overs - [email protected], [email protected]

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 15,12,12

Seated CG Low Row (Hammer Strength Plate loaded) - ([email protected]) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then did final set one arm at a time to blast it [email protected] (weight is both sides so half on each arm)

Standing straight arm pull downs with Fat Gripz - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Fat Gripz EZ Bar Curls (strict, back against wall) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - excluding bar weight

Fat Gripz Seated Hammer Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated CG Cable row - felt I had a bit more in the tank for back so did this at end for burn out - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Did it first thing this morning mate, worked well I think. Was getting a feel for the weights at 15 reps so it's not a perfect session but I enjoyed it. Stats below for your approval
> 
> Warm up etc
> 
> DB pull overs - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups - 15,12,12
> 
> Seated CG Low Row (Hammer Strength Plate loaded) - ([email protected]) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then did final set one arm at a time to blast it [email protected] (weight is both sides so half on each arm)
> 
> Standing straight arm pull downs with Fat Gripz - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Fat Gripz EZ Bar Curls (strict, back against wall) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - excluding bar weight
> 
> Fat Gripz Seated Hammer Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Seated CG Cable row - felt I had a bit more in the tank for back so did this at end for burn out - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


them weights in KG mate for cg low row ???? im presuming its in pounds mate ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> no mate , i have had 1 can of beer mate in last 11 weeks that is all... im not having a break over christmas, my cycle runs till end of january and im not wasting a single day of it...
> 
> Its funny as im looking in mirror each session and seeing something new popping out and taking shape, its unreal the feeling of seeing things happen in front of your eyes.. its certainly making me want to just train and train..
> 
> i really wish i had done this months ago god knows what i would be looking like right now... but i am loving it


*like


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> them weights in KG mate for cg low row ???? im presuming its in pounds mate ???


No mate, kg's. 60 a side then 80 a side on final set as did it one arm at a time. Can pull a lot more like this.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, kg's. 60 a side then 80 a side on final set as did it one arm at a time. Can pull a lot more like this.


This is the machine


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, kg's. 60 a side then 80 a side on final set as did it one arm at a time. Can pull a lot more like this.


so its not a cable pulley with a cg v shape handle ???

if it is mate your nearly doubling what i lift on that exercise and i thought i was pretty strong on that ....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> This is the machine
> 
> View attachment 68851


ahh i see .. never mind lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so its not a cable pulley with a cg v shape handle ???
> 
> if it is mate your nearly doubling what i lift on that exercise and i thought i was pretty strong on that ....


No, I did that at the end to finish off with 75kg.


----------



## Breda

Ginge.... Fcuk you and your sig bro!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ginge.... Fcuk you and your sig bro!!!


You jelly bro, mirin my sig?? lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You jelly bro, mirin my sig?? lol


Fully :lol: !!!!

Being silver has no perks man


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Fully :lol: !!!!
> 
> Being silver has no perks man


yeah but your black so have good ginetics... way better than gingers mate lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah but your black so have good ginetics... way better than gingers mate lol


Haha fvck you, Viking genetics kick the sh1t out of black ones! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha fvck you, Viking genetics kick the sh1t out of black ones! :lol:


yes i think you may be right.... but gingers stink of p1ss...... breda smells like baby lotion and chicken pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes i think you may be right.... but gingers stink of p1ss...... breda smells like baby lotion and chicken pmsl !!!


It's part of our heritage, we shower in virgins **** before going on a rape and pillage rampage!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha fvck you, Viking genetics kick the sh1t out of black ones! :lol:


You know what i have to agree, you viking cnuts are all beasts from head to toe and strong as fcuk


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> It's part of our heritage, we shower in virgins **** before going on a rape and pillage rampage!


so that explains the stench of an old ladys spam purse every time i pass an ugly ginger fvcker


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You know what i have to agree, you viking cnuts are all beasts from head to toe and strong as fcuk


yeah mate but fried chicken dont forget !!!!!! it goes a long way too !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> so that explains the stench of an old ladys spam purse every time i pass an ugly ginger fvcker


Yeah that and the fact that the old ones are the only ones that can't get away


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yes i think you may be right.... but gingers stink of p1ss...... breda smells like baby lotion and chicken pmsl !!!


cocoa butter / coconut oil


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> cocoa butter / coconut oil


really .. fcuk me then who was the black man in my a$$ last night lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> really .. fcuk me then who was the black man in my a$$ last night lol


That was erm................................ who else is black on here........errmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ..........................

Breda, u are the token black guy mate


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate but fried chicken dont forget !!!!!! it goes a long way too !!!


Its the secret to our genetics, it doesnt quite bind to your receptors the same way it does ours lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Its the secret to our genetics, it doesnt quite bind to your receptors the same way it does ours lol


It may not but i give it a good go on a regular basis


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> That was erm................................ who else is black on here........errmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ..........................
> 
> Breda, u are the token black guy mate


it was ROB in a fcukin ninja suit , crafty little cnut he is !!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> cocoa butter / coconut oil


Cocoa butter, blue magic and brute lol


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Cocoa butter, blue magic and brute lol


Mate you may laugh but i still love the smell of brut lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Cocoa butter, blue magic and brute lol


WTF is blue magic and how dare u wear brut u old man


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Mate you may laugh but i still love the smell of brut lol


Hardly surprising at ur age mate, a splash of old spice before u pop ur brogues on and go dancing


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> really .. fcuk me then who was the black man in my a$$ last night lol


wasnt me you cnut, i would have tore you're ass up



Fatstuff said:


> That was erm................................ who else is black on here........errmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ..........................
> 
> Breda, u are the token black guy mate


I've noticed


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Hardly surprising at ur age mate, a splash of old spice before u pop ur brogues on and go dancing


i hate old spice mate .. Brut is not old spice lol......

and how dare you call me old your about fcukin 40 arent you ya skinny [email protected] lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> WTF is blue magic and how dare u wear brut u old man


Well you know our hair is slightly different (i aint got none but thats not the point) well it's just a black mans hair product.. gives the fro (or scalp in my case) a nice shine and a softer texture

Brut is the one bro, love the stuff since i was a kid, made me feel like a man then and makes me feel like a man now lol


----------



## flinty90

anyway havent you lot got any work to do ?? whats up are you all on the fcukin dole or something lazy cnuts sitting on here all day infecting my log with your sexual innuendos and black and ginger fcukin genes.. and skinny fcukers .. this is for hardcore roidheads in here now fcuk off ya natty bast4rds before i rage up on all your a$$ses lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> anyway havent you lot got any work to do ?? whats up are you all on the fcukin dole or something lazy cnuts sitting on here all day infecting my log with your sexual innuendos and black and ginger fcukin genes.. and skinny fcukers .. this is for hardcore roidheads in here now fcuk off ya natty bast4rds before i rage up on all your a$$ses lol


Time of the month??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Time of the month??


Could be mate , waiting for my hcg to kick in lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> anyway havent you lot got any work to do ?? whats up are you all on the fcukin dole or something lazy cnuts sitting on here all day infecting my log with your sexual innuendos and black and ginger fcukin genes.. and skinny fcukers .. this is for hardcore roidheads in here now fcuk off ya natty bast4rds before i rage up on all your a$$ses lol


I am workin you roided cnut......... Just not very hard


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Could be mate , waiting for my hcg to kick in lol


Let me guess, you went for a [email protected] as you're home alone and realised your little nut sack looked like a moles ear so though you'd take it out on us natty's eh? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I am workin you roided cnut......... Just not very hard


^^ this :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Let me guess, you went for a [email protected] as you're home alone and realised your little nut sack looked like a moles ear so though you'd take it out on us natty's eh? :lol:


You could be right my nutsack looks like squirrels winter left overs,.. but my c0ck is big and as hard as the fcukin lampost outside lol...

good idea i might have a tug.. normally cheers me up haha !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

im 26 years young u old trout, and dont let ginger bellend trick u into thinkin hes natty lol, hes took loads of steroids (he calls them PH's but theyre steroids and he knows it, cheating cnut)


----------



## Fatstuff

and i start work at 12


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> im 26 years young u old trout, and dont let ginger bellend trick u into thinkin hes natty lol, hes took loads of steroids (he calls them PH's but theyre steroids and he knows it, cheating cnut)


the ginger fcuker doesnt fool me mate, i know he is a dirty roidnig fcuker thats why i allow him in here lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> and i start work at 12


Not much trade for white a$$ meat before 12 then is there?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> and i start work at 12


Not much trade for white a$$ meat before 12 then is there?


----------



## Fatstuff

im black mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just cos you love the KFC doesn't make you black mate otherwise we'd all be walking around with a gangsta lean, pimping and sh1t.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just cos you love the KFC doesn't make you black mate otherwise we'd all be walking around with a gangsta lean, pimping and sh1t.


My bad lol

Oxys have arrived, time to get hench!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> My bad lol
> 
> Oxys have arrived, time to get hench!


WTF you taking oxys mate this far into cycle ????


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> WTF you taking oxys mate this far into cycle ????


Why not ? Lol, had a month off orals, might aswell have the last month on them


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Why not ? Lol, had a month off orals, might aswell have the last month on them


not saying you shouldnt mate just wondered why ??? what will it give you this far into cycle i thought everything would have been fully kicked in and strong as fcuk mate


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> im black mate


I fcukin knew it!!!

Who's the skinny white cnut in the avi tho :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Right Sushi for lunch, might throw 4 scrambled eggs on a plate aswell, with red peppers, jalapeno peppers (bought some yesterday to spice things up) and some red onion...

And a protein shake...

that takes me to about 190 grams of protein so far .. then tonight i got loads of mince beef and some more protein.... looks like about 280 - 300 grams of prote for me today !!!!

Im fcukin feelin massive lol !!! and ravenous


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Right Sushi for lunch, might throw 4 scrambled eggs on a plate aswell, with red peppers, jalapeno peppers (bought some yesterday to spice things up) and some red onion...
> 
> And a protein shake...
> 
> that takes me to about 190 grams of protein so far .. then tonight i got loads of mince beef and some more protein.... looks like about 280 - 300 grams of prote for me today !!!!
> 
> Im fcukin feelin massive lol !!! and ravenous


Sounds spot on! Love sushi, love jalapeños too. Had some Monday proper increased the flushes lol.


----------



## flinty90

ok here was my lunch. already ate the sushi before i took picture lol

5 eggs, bit of milk, jalapeno pepper, red peppers, tomatoes, tb spoon olive oil ..

and a bit of nandos peri peri

spicy and nice...

will also have a yoghurt .. and protein shake


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ok here was my lunch. already ate the sushi before i took picture lol
> 
> 5 eggs, bit of milk, jalapeno pepper, red peppers, tomatoes, tb spoon olive oil ..
> 
> and a bit of nandos peri peri
> 
> spicy and nice...
> 
> will also have a yoghurt .. and protein shake
> 
> View attachment 68857


Fvck me mate that would be a trip to the toilet for me after 20 mins.

That kebab i had the other night with chilli sauce ruined my stomach, i was scared to fart all night...


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Fvck me mate that would be a trip to the toilet for me after 20 mins.
> 
> That kebab i had the other night with chilli sauce ruined my stomach, i was scared to fart all night...


spices are good for you mate keep metabolism up mate plenty of pepper and hot spices !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> spices are good for you mate keep metabolism up mate plenty of pepper and hot spices !!!!


Yea i like the taste but my stomach doesnt agree. I love a nice chicken tikka pathia from the indian, only medium but its warm enough and very tasty... I really want one now! Lol

Didnt realise hot food had an effect on metabolism though, live n learn eh


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Yea i like the taste but my stomach doesnt agree. I love a nice chicken tikka pathia from the indian, only medium but its warm enough and very tasty... I really want one now! Lol
> 
> Didnt realise hot food had an effect on metabolism though, live n learn eh


Yep, spices are quality for burning fat!

Lots of thermogenic supps have cayenne pepper in them 

That snap looks blooming beautiful

Sir flinty!


----------



## flinty90

It was nice mate... going to make my mince in a minute, and guess what thats just all for me 700 grams worth so it will be fcukin red hot lol ring sting material !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> It was nice mate... going to make my mince in a minute, and guess what thats just all for me 700 grams worth so it will be fcukin red hot lol ring sting material !!!!


Better get the loo roll in the fridge then mate, just to be on the safe side. PMSL


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Better get the loo roll in the fridge then mate, just to be on the safe side. PMSL


The wetwipes on standby...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> not saying you shouldnt mate just wondered why ??? what will it give you this far into cycle i thought everything would have been fully kicked in and strong as fcuk mate


Tbf mate, the gains have slowed down now and it's a choice between coming off or adding something and oxys seem like a nice option.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Tbf mate, the gains have slowed down now and it's a choice between coming off or adding something and oxys seem like a nice option.


ok mate i get ya.. have they slowed down though because your food intake hasnt gone up to compensate mate ???? or why do you think they have slowed mate ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> It was nice mate... going to make my mince in a minute, and guess what thats just all for me 700 grams worth so it will be fcukin red hot lol ring sting material !!!!


Good grub, what are you aiming for cal wise Flinty? My first day on your suggested 2300 and its cnuting hard!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good grub, what are you aiming for cal wise Flinty? My first day on your suggested 2300 and its cnuting hard!


im currently aiming at 2700 - 3000 mate around that .... i want a slow clean rise in food, personally i very easily carry fat mate so keeping food clean but enough to power my workouts ...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> ok mate i get ya.. have they slowed down though because your food intake hasnt gone up to compensate mate ???? or why do you think they have slowed mate ???


I just think it's a matter of course tbh, I'm hitting 270g protein and I'm no huge monster, uriel only has 300g on a blast and surely he needs more than me lol.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I just think it's a matter of course tbh, I'm hitting 270g protein and I'm no huge monster, uriel only has 300g on a blast and surely he needs more than me lol.


well mate as long as your still healthy then get them in ya pal ... arent you struggling to gret calories in you though at minute ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im currently aiming at 2700 - 3000 mate around that .... i want a slow clean rise in food, personally i very easily carry fat mate so keeping food clean but enough to power my workouts ...


Sounds sensible. I'm using FitDay to log all my stuff. Some is a bit of a guesstimate as I have picked the closest thing I can or made my own entry (stop it!) when they didn't have the right food type. I'm at 1577 total cals so far today with 150g protein. aiming for 250g so a bit to go but leaves me enough cals to play with for dinner and a pre bed shake I reckon. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds sensible. I'm using FitDay to log all my stuff. Some is a bit of a guesstimate as I have picked the closest thing I can or made my own entry (stop it!) when they didn't have the right food type. I'm at 1577 total cals so far today with 150g protein. aiming for 250g so a bit to go but leaves me enough cals to play with for dinner and a pre bed shake I reckon. :thumbup1:


just go more with the flow mate rather than worrying about it daily.. Fatday is good as it has a 7 day average

so as long as your eating about 16500 cals per week then eat them as you see fit , some days you will feel hungrier so have more, somedays less hungry so dont force yourself to eat them....

Get a better flow going mate doing it like that and you dont feel as restricted ...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> well mate as long as your still healthy then get them in ya pal ... arent you struggling to gret calories in you though at minute ??


Yeah I'm going to go round surenos for a chicken and bacon shake


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah I'm going to go round surenos for a chicken and bacon shake


would rather you stay skinny mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah I'm going to go round surenos for a chicken and bacon shake


Add some OJ too (that's orange juice before any black jokes pop up!)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just go more with the flow mate rather than worrying about it daily.. Fatday is good as it has a 7 day average
> 
> so as long as your eating about 16500 cals per week then eat them as you see fit , some days you will feel hungrier so have more, somedays less hungry so dont force yourself to eat them....
> 
> Get a better flow going mate doing it like that and you dont feel as restricted ...


Sounds like a good plan. I do tend to get a bit anal about these things


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh god, just realised what I've written above........


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh god, just realised what I've written above........


there is always a time and place to rise to that , this time i wont lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> there is always a time and place to rise to that , this time i wont lol


That's not like u mate


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> there is always a time and place to rise to that , this time i wont lol


Wishing you all the best mate, get well soon.

Hope you make a full recovery back to normal form very soon.. :lol:


----------



## flinty90

well just been to gym , done some cardio and abs thats it...

got back home made my chilli , omg its fcukin fierce but awesome lol... no fcuker in the house will be wanting any of that bad boy hahaha mine alllll mine !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well just been to gym , done some cardio and abs thats it...
> 
> got back home made my chilli , omg its fcukin fierce but awesome lol... no fcuker in the house will be wanting any of that bad boy hahaha mine alllll mine !!!!


Mmmm, chilli!


----------



## kites1664

love chilli, only ever make it from scratch myself, can;t stand using "chilli powder" either, use my own mix of spices etc

Just got back from Gym myself and now my chicken breast and vegetables doesn't seem quite so appealing, still tuesday night is Chilli night for me .

Enjoy matey


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> love chilli, only ever make it from scratch myself, can;t stand using "chilli powder" either, use my own mix of spices etc
> 
> Just got back from Gym myself and now my chicken breast and vegetables doesn't seem quite so appealing, still tuesday night is Chilli night for me .
> 
> Enjoy matey


i use some chilli powder but i mainly use proper chillies mate.. i have also smashed in loads of jalapeno peppers it was hot hot hot, but i like it hot , lol.....


----------



## kites1664

Yep same as there mate, loads of fresh chilli not quite so that it is soooo burning you can't taste anything, but it's lovely when you get the balance just right and get fire and flavour together.

Do you rinse your mince after browning it?


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Yep same as there mate, loads of fresh chilli not quite so that it is soooo burning you can't taste anything, but it's lovely when you get the balance just right and get fire and flavour together.
> 
> Do you rinse your mince after browning it?


no mate just get the fcuker banged in lol.. why rinse the mince ??? i like saying that rinse the mince !!!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> i like saying that rinse the mince !!!


Somehow I thought you would.......

Just reduces the fat content a bit, I think it changes the flavour slightly as well, but I do add a bit of dark chocolate at the end as well......Damn I soo want a chilli now


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Somehow I thought you would.......
> 
> Just reduces the fat content a bit, I think it changes the flavour slightly as well, but I do add a bit of dark chocolate at the end as well......Damn I soo want a chilli now


dark chocolate ??? never heard of doing that.. i use lean mince mate anyway ..... and you cant taste the fcuker when im done with it lol.. just your face peeling off hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

I use some of that pure cacao for cooking lovely grated in to chilli's or other mince based stuff. Good in gravy too.


----------



## kites1664

just get a couple of squares of proper full on dark chocolate, and chop it up / crush it, bang it in about 5 mins before the end with yer kidney beans, I would suggest about 3 - 4 squares with 500g of mince.

I thought it was odd when I first heard of it, but b*gger me (not an invitation!!!!) does chilli and dark chocolate taste wicked.


----------



## Guest

Just throw 2 oxo cubes in there and keep browning, lovely!


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> just get a couple of squares of proper full on dark chocolate, and chop it up / crush it, bang it in about 5 mins before the end with yer kidney beans, I would suggest about 3 - 4 squares with 500g of mince.
> 
> I thought it was odd when I first heard of it, *but b*gger me *(not an invitation!!!!) does chilli and dark chocolate taste wicked.


your fcukin pushing your luck in here mate lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Just throw 2 oxo cubes in there and keep browning, lovely!


i do throw 2 oxos in mate !!!!


----------



## Guest

Just look at the testosterone in here tonight 

Saying that I've asked the in-laws for some new pots and pans for Xmas PMSL!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> your fcukin pushing your luck in here mate lol !!!


Yeah realised that after I had posted, I did at least put a disclaimer, but I suspect as soon as you read the first bit your test rush kicked in and your eyes went all starry with hearts showing in them....lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your fcukin pushing your luck in here mate lol !!!


Especially with those fvcking arms! Lol


----------



## kites1664

R0B said:


> Just look at the testosterone in here tonight
> 
> Saying that I've asked the in-laws for some new pots and pans for Xmas PMSL!


It's not quite the usual banter for a friday night in here......slightly scary really..... it must mean he's trying to loosen us up for something


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Just look at the testosterone in here tonight
> 
> Saying that I've asked the in-laws for some new pots and pans for Xmas PMSL!


Oh she's turned up. Pmsl


----------



## kites1664

Ginger Ben said:


> Especially with those fvcking arms! Lol


Cheeky fecker, my legs are nearly as big as your arms so look out


----------



## Ginger Ben

kites1664 said:


> Cheeky fecker, my legs are nearly as big as your arms so look out


Haha my arms are bigger than my legs mate. That's how we roll!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh she's turned up. Pmsl


you leave my bird alone ya ginger cnut ... she is going to have a tough day tomorrow lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you leave my bird alone ya ginger cnut ... she is going to have a tough day tomorrow lol !!!


You tell him!

* R0B steps back into the shadows


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> You tell him!
> 
> * R0B steps back into the shadows behind his man mountain Flinty


thanks mate pmsl


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate pmsl


PMSL!

I was going to put that, thought it was too alpha male though


----------



## kites1664

And so the man love begins.......couldn't keep it to recipes for long


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you leave my bird alone ya ginger cnut ... she is going to have a tough day tomorrow lol !!!


What's on the cards lads shoulders followed by vigorous bumming in the sauna continental style?


----------



## Ginger Ben

kites1664 said:


> And so the man love begins.......couldn't keep it to recipes for long


Were not fvcking gay mate! Recipes!? Pah.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2657692]Ben:2657692[/URL] said:


> What's on the cards lads shoulders followed by vigorous bumming in the sauna continental style?


Flintys got free range in the gym mate he can do his buggery where ever he sees fit lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I saw that. Nice skills big man!!


----------



## Guest

Sshh.

We're bumming !


----------



## Breda

No clenching and don't push back that way you can deny enjoyin his tiny test filled cockle


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> No clenching and don't push back that way you can deny enjoyin his tiny test filled cockle


Just got double donkey punched!


----------



## bizzlewood

hows it all going mate


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> hows it all going mate


Hey mate im good thanks man , very good in fact , how are you doing..

You know your lot are bieng led down a fcukin path in here ya know.. its al gay this and bum Rob that, but you are bieng totally mislead by the fact that behind all this playful chit chat, there is actually a lot of fcukin hard work and effort going into my training (and ROBS) at the minute...

So in another couple of months when we unleash the fcukin god like physiques upon you all , it will be a surprise and you will all be thinking FCUK me i thought they were messing around at it...

Dont take your eyes of the prize you cnuts because i guarantee you all joking aside We are not !!!!!!

Shoulders for the win today X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate im good thanks man , very good in fact , how are you doing..
> 
> You know your lot are bieng led down a fcukin path in here ya know.. its al gay this and bum Rob that, but you are bieng totally mislead by the fact that behind all this playful chit chat, there is actually a lot of fcukin hard work and effort going into my training (and ROBS) at the minute...
> 
> So in another couple of months when we unleash the fcukin god like physiques upon you all , it will be a surprise and you will all be thinking FCUK me i thought they were messing around at it...
> 
> Dont take your eyes of the prize you cnuts because i guarantee you all joking aside We are not !!!!!!
> 
> Shoulders for the win today X


I don't doubt you for a minute. Your updates and progress speak for themselves, as do ROB's. The banter is banter the goal is the goal - to create granite monsters and fvck anybody that stands in the way of achieving this.

I had assumed that in between abusing ROB you guys were training and eating like demons and I know this is the case.

As for me, well after your recommended back and bi's session yesterday I am hurting. So thank you for that bro!!


----------



## Guest

Wtf i go to work for a night pop my head back in here and got pages to read again...

Nice motivational speech flinty, just remember everyone is trying to look better than you, everybody is trying to lift more and everyone wants to be better than you... This is what i tell myself when im eating eggs again or necking a not very tasty shake or 20mins into cardio...


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Wtf i go to work for a night pop my head back in here and got pages to read again...
> 
> Nice motivational speech flinty, just remember everyone is trying to look better than you, everybody is trying to lift more and everyone wants to be better than you... This is what i tell myself when im eating eggs again or necking a not very tasty shake or 20mins into cardio...


Yes mate i know this too well....

As i said to my Bro ~Uriel the work on this side is getting done mate ,, and that for me is brilliant ....

another good session on shoulders today

ROB had another pb which is very good to see....

i was shoulder pressing 110kg for 10 pretty easily which i was happy with, no ego lifting for me today just solid back to basics ground work....

shown rob the little pressing exercise today too that really fcuks you up lol.. i think he enjoyed it hahaha ....

anyway i got to shoot i just locked up at gym, now i promised a mate i would go lay him a laminate floor today , so will be on later guys...

have a good day ...

And dont forget laughing and joking is awesome.. but make sure your doing the work also


----------



## flinty90

just got back from doing mates laminate floor. shoulders are killing , backs killing and legs are killing lol...

going to nail some more of my chilli i made yesterday as it was awesome.. was a little tender this morning though coming back out....

Im pretty buzzing at the minute really happy with things !!!!


----------



## kites1664

here we go back to Chilli, but it's great when it's been left overnight as well.

Mind you tomorrow's chilli exit burn (ring sting) will be even more extreme, ha, ha:devil2:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> here we go back to Chilli, but it's great when it's been left overnight as well.
> 
> Mind you tomorrow's chilli exit burn (ring sting) will be even more extreme, ha, ha:devil2:


yeah sorry mate back onto food.. but i not eaten much today been too busy.. had a bit of sushi this afternoon but thats about it... still had protein shakes though ...


----------



## flinty90

should really lof shoulders routine today but ROB has put it in his log and i cant be bothered lol..

same as robs routine, just double the weights and reps basically lmfao !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just got back from doing mates laminate floor. shoulders are killing , backs killing and legs are killing lol...
> 
> going to nail some more of my chilli i made yesterday as it was awesome.. was a little tender this morning though coming back out....
> 
> Im pretty buzzing at the minute really happy with things !!!!


Your always buzzing, supercharged with ZERO stims!! Don't know how you do it


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Your always buzzing, supercharged with ZERO stims!! Don't know how you do it


i drink my own sweat mate pmsl !!!

Hey ROB

JM has messaged me and he is in notts next weekend , he fancys a sessin with us on sunday are you up for it mate ??? told him we would smash him up lol !!!

probably go to fitness first if we can just payg


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i drink my own sweat mate pmsl !!!
> 
> Hey ROB
> 
> JM has messaged me and he is in notts next weekend , he fancys a sessin with us on sunday are you up for it mate ??? told him we would smash him up lol !!!
> 
> probably go to fitness first if we can just payg


I should have lapped that blood up :lol:

Sounds good to me mate!

I get one person free at weekends so I'll get a price on one PAYG session 

It's always dead there on a Sunday


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I should have lapped that blood up :lol:
> 
> Sounds good to me mate!
> 
> I get one person free at weekends so I'll get a price on one PAYG session
> 
> It's always dead there on a Sunday


mate i fcukin only stopped bleeding about 2 hours ago haha.. and then i cut my finger in same place with fcukin saw pmsl ....

write out my routine and weights today please i cant be bothered hahaha


----------



## flinty90

refusing to let my missus put the christmas tree up until next weekend when i go away lol... fcukin ages yet to put tree and sh1t up....


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> refusing to let my missus put the christmas tree up until next weekend when i go away lol... fcukin ages yet to put tree and sh1t up....


BAAHH! HUMBUG!


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> BAAHH! HUMBUG!


yes mate i am a little. even though i do enjoy christmas (closer to the time) i think its fcukin early still to put all that sh1te up hahaha....


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2659743 said:


> refusing to let my missus put the christmas tree up until next weekend when i go away lol... fcukin ages yet to put tree and sh1t up....


That's it mate put your foot down, why should the kids have that excitement knowing Christmas is only round the corner lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> mate i fcukin only stopped bleeding about 2 hours ago haha.. and then i cut my finger in same place with fcukin saw pmsl ....
> 
> write out my routine and weights today please i cant be bothered hahaha


Lol.

Bleeding all session, then saw yourself twice!! Priceless.

Hahaha,

You session was same as mine, plus 20kg on BB press with more reps 

Then seated press another 5kg per hand 

Then face pulls another 30kg 

Done !

PMSL. X


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Lol.
> 
> Bleeding all session, then saw yourself twice!! Priceless.
> 
> Hahaha,
> 
> You session was same as mine, plus *20kg* on BB press with more reps
> 
> Then seated press another 5kg per hand
> 
> Then face pulls another 30kg
> 
> Done !
> 
> PMSL. X


Make that 30 kg on press mate lol.. i was doing 110 kg for, till i got bored lol !!! 10 was it


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Make that 30 kg on press mate lol.. i was doing 110 kg for, till i got bored lol !!! 10 was it


Sorry, 30kg - I'm tired PMSL!

Yep a bloody easy 10!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Sorry, 30kg - I'm tired PMSL!
> 
> Yep a bloody easy 10!


the lad that came in today the young lad said you looked a lot bigger than 12 stone 7 mate .... he couldnt get over how strong you were lol.....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> the lad that came in today the young lad said you looked a lot bigger than 12 stone 7 mate .... he couldnt get over how strong you were lol.....


12lb 9 earlier, but I'm not counting :whistling:

LOL.

Thinks I'm strong, good god!

He needs to watch you a bit more


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> 12lb 9 earlier, but I'm not counting :whistling:
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Thinks I'm strong, good god!
> 
> He needs to watch you a bit more


he see's me a lot mate lol.... he weighs bang on 12 stone mate so the difference between you both is fcukin unreal really for 9 pounds,, you look a good 2 stone heavier than him !!! he been training for a year now fcukin wont listen to you when you give him advice on how to train .. hence why he still a maggot lol.. ah well !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> he see's me a lot mate lol.... he weighs bang on 12 stone mate so the difference between you both is fcukin unreal really for 9 pounds,, you look a good 2 stone heavier than him !!! he been training for a year now fcukin wont listen to you when you give him advice on how to train .. hence why he still a maggot lol.. ah well !!!


Jesus, I'd of said he was about 11 at tops! Strange isn't it.

Well he will stay a maggot then if he ain't listening to you, priceless info for free..... FOOOOOOL!!!


----------



## Breda

You only weigh 12'9 Rob, you look heavier than that in your avi. I'm really light too at 80kg


----------



## Fatstuff

106 fat kgs


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> You only weigh 12'9 Rob, you look heavier than that in your avi. I'm really light too at 80kg


Trying to get to 14st bro, I'll look like a little tank PMSL.

Suppose I'm only 5'7.

How tall are you......?


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> 106 fat kgs


That's a fair old size mate, roll on 18st


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> That's a fair old size mate, roll on 18st


probably 11 stone lean though


----------



## Mingster

Just over 110kg's today....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Just over 110kg's today....


Swine.


----------



## expletive

Not sure about mine was 96kg 6 weeks ago but ive put on some mass since then. Ill weight myself in the morning


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> Not sure about mine was 96kg 6 weeks ago but ive put on some mass since then. Ill weight myself in the morning


Fvck me!?!

Me and Breda best pack up now :lol:


----------



## expletive

I would have thought Breda was more than that, he looks bigger in person


----------



## Greenspin

Im 150 kg lean :whistling:


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> I would have thought Breda was more than that, he looks bigger in person


Scales are a funny old thing!


----------



## kites1664

Yeah, yeah, big boys playground in here again.....I'm only a poultry 76kg at the moment.....coming at ya though


----------



## Guest

Greenspin said:


> Im 150 kg lean :whistling:


150kg!! !! !!

More like 145kg ya daft sod  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Swine.


Wait till I start my cycle


----------



## expletive

Mingster said:


> Wait till I start my cycle


x2 mate, cruising at present but hitting a blast starting jan 1st. Bring on the MASS!


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Wait till I start my cycle


I saw you journal, some cheeky dbols starting tomorrow did you say...?!


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> I saw you journal, some cheeky dbols starting tomorrow did you say...?!


In the middle of a little 4 week course, then off for two weeks, blood test, then full bore from New Year:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> In the middle of a little 4 week course, then off for two weeks, blood test, then full bore from New Year:thumb:


How long will they monitor you on the TRT?


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> How long will they monitor you on the TRT?


This will be the last check for 6 months, then every 12 months after that.


----------



## Breda

R0B:2659934 said:


> Trying to get to 14st bro, I'll look like a little tank PMSL.
> 
> Suppose I'm only 5'7.
> 
> How tall are you......?


I'm just under 5'10 mate... I'm hoping to get up to 14 stone by the end of my cycle anything over that would be a bonus



expletive:2660045 said:


> Not sure about mine was 96kg 6 weeks ago but ive put on some mass since then. Ill weight myself in the morning


Thanks mate... 96kg is a fair old size bro you must be gaining well. Think that's a few kilos since we met up


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> This will be the last check for 6 months, then every 12 months after that.


They'll be happy with the results won't they?!!

How often will the docs jab you....?


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I'm just under 5'10 mate... I'm hoping to get up to 14 stone by the end of my cycle anything over that would be a bonus


Have you got a start date yet....?!


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> They'll be happy with the results won't they?!!
> 
> How often will the docs jab you....?


The first two jabs are 6 weeks apart, then every 10/12 weeks after that depending on test levels. My level was 14.1 before the first jab - that's after 3 months of testosterone gel - in a scale ranging from 12 to 28.


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> Thanks mate... 96kg is a fair old size bro you must be gaining well. Think that's a few kilos since we met up


I was a couple of lbs shy of that when we met up, Iwas in the middle of a P-Mag cycle with a low dose of test at the end, I put on 13lbs in 6 weeks on that one, kept the lot and added some since cruising :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> The first two jabs are 6 weeks apart, then every 10/12 weeks after that depending on test levels. My level was 14.1 before the first jab - that's after 3 months of testosterone gel - in a scale ranging from 12 to 28.


What was it at its lowest....?


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> What was it at its lowest....?


Undetectable:sad:


----------



## Breda

R0B:2660142 said:


> Have you got a start date yet....?!


No specific date but I reckon I'll be a dead natty before Christmas mate.

I can't wait to the new year


----------



## Breda

expletive:2660155 said:


> I was a couple of lbs shy of that when we met up, Iwas in the middle of a P-Mag cycle with a low dose of test at the end, I put on 13lbs in 6 weeks on that one, kept the lot and added some since cruising :thumb:


That's excellent mate... 13lbs in 6 weeks can't be sniffed at and keeping it all makes it even sweeter

What you running now mate?


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> That's excellent mate... 13lbs in 6 weeks can't be sniffed at and keeping it all makes it even sweeter
> 
> What you running now mate?


150mg EW of Test-e, looking at a blast of 1.5ml Pro Chem Tritest 400. May start that off with DBol or add TBol in the mix. Ive got it all, they talk to me every jab day :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Undetectable:sad:


Would I be jumping the gun in saying AAS over the years contributed to this....?


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> No specific date but I reckon I'll be a dead natty before Christmas mate.
> 
> I can't wait to the new year


Can't come sooner


----------



## expletive

What gear are you on Rob?


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Would I be jumping the gun in saying AAS over the years contributed to this....?


No mate. I was diagnosed with a benign tumour on my pituitary gland.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> No mate. I was diagnosed with a benign tumour on my pituitary gland.


Oh sh1t, I did read that!

Pardon the ignorance mate


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> What gear are you on Rob?


Phenom Test Blend;

Per ml.

150mg Test E

100mg Test Cyp

100mg Test Prop

Popped 2ml in today


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Oh sh1t, I did read that!
> 
> Pardon the ignorance mate


No worries.


----------



## Breda

expletive:2660182 said:


> 150mg EW of Test-e, looking at a blast of 1.5ml Pro Chem Tritest 400. May start that off with DBol or add TBol in the mix. Ive got it all, they talk to me every jab day :lol:


Pretty much the same as me mate. Pc T400 (Looks like a nice blend of E, cup, and deca) with dbol. Was guna do 500mg ew but I've recently found out its 1.25ml so thinking of upping it to 1.5ml for the sake of ease and I might throw some dbol in from week 8 - 12 depending on gains and sides


----------



## flinty90

111.3 kg today i was !!!!!! Mahoosive lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> 111.3 kg today i was !!!!!! Mahoosive lol


beast


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> beast


Double beast!


----------



## Breda

R0B:2660340 said:


> Double beast!


Triple beast


----------



## flinty90

well i decided if i can get to about 18 1/2 stone by end of january and then cut down to a nice 17 ish i should be lookn pretty fcukin large and awesome... then my next blast i hope i will be cut up to nearly 18 stone...... then will see if im blowing out my a$$ walking upstairs hahaha if im not i would love to be 19 stone of pure meat slab !!! still not fussed about full abs tbh . just fcukin beastly looking !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> well i decided if i can get to about 18 1/2 stone by end of january and then cut down to a nice 17 ish i should be lookn pretty fcukin large and awesome... then my next blast i hope i will be cut up to nearly 18 stone...... then will see if im blowing out my a$$ walking upstairs hahaha if im not i would love to be 19 stone of pure meat slab !!! still not fussed about full abs tbh . just fcukin beastly looking !!!


who needs abs?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well i decided if i can get to about 18 1/2 stone by end of january and then cut down to a nice 17 ish i should be lookn pretty fcukin large and awesome... then my next blast i hope i will be cut up to nearly 18 stone...... then will see if im blowing out my a$$ walking upstairs hahaha if im not i would love to be 19 stone of pure meat slab !!! still not fussed about full abs tbh . just fcukin beastly looking !!!


I see how determined you are, it's all in reach of you mate


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I see how determined you are, it's all in reach of you mate


Cheers bro. determined is a step down from what im aiming for lol.... ive never been so focused in my life in anything like i am at this moment in time X


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's infectious too mate, I'm buzzing about training from chatting with you guys.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> It's infectious too mate, I'm buzzing about training from chatting with you guys.


wish you could come have a session mate..... see how its done in the house of pain !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> wish you could come have a session mate..... see how its done in the house of pain !!!


That would be awesome. Maybe one day. Where you based?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That would be awesome. Maybe one day. Where you based?


nottingham mate


----------



## Fatstuff

if u do ever come to bham flinty as u were chatting about b4, i would come and join u


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> if u do ever come to bham flinty as u were chatting about b4, i would come and join u


mate im definitely doing that next year , im going to plan a road trip for about 1 month and go around the country on my motorbike and train with people on here .... it will be after this cycle has finished after end of jan, but i will post more about it closer to the time.. im looking forward to it !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nottingham mate


Bit of a trek for a session but would be good. If I'm ever due there I'll let you know. Likewise if you find yourself in London my place does non-member passes for some extortionate London rate but I've got a few freebies owed to me!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Cheers bro. determined is a step down from what im aiming for lol.... ive never been so focused in my life in anything like i am at this moment in time X


Keep those eyes on the prize!!

Oh wait, you are.... Erm, carry on 

Jokin aside, you are very focused from what I see. Not a standby and wait kinda bloke, a real go getter !!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Bit of a trek for a session but would be good. If I'm ever due there I'll let you know. Likewise if you find yourself in London my place does non-member passes for some extortionate London rate but I've got a few freebies owed to me!


Where are you in Landon you slaggggg!?!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> mate im definitely doing that next year , im going to plan a road trip for about 1 month and go around the country on my motorbike and train with people on here .... it will be after this cycle has finished after end of jan, but i will post more about it closer to the time.. im looking forward to it !!!


do u not work ? lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> do u not work ? lol


yes i work fcukin hard thanks lol...... i only work 1 day a week when we are not on site mate... if were on site then i live away from home and work 5 - 7 days a week at 10 - 14 hours per day ....

its swings and roundabouts in my job X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yes i work fcukin hard thanks lol...... i only work 1 day a week when we are not on site mate... if were on site then i live away from home and work 5 - 7 days a week at 10 - 14 hours per day ....
> 
> its swings and roundabouts in my job X


i meant because u are having a month road trip lol


----------



## flinty90

Right im off to bed, got to help a mate decorate tomorrow DOH !!!!

Laminate floor i did today looked awesome, again for a mate, thats about £500 quids worth of work i done this weekend for mates and earnt fcuk all lol ... im too nice sometimes (soft cnut)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> i meant because u are having a month road trip lol


i will work it around work mate dont you worry ....


----------



## Fatstuff

Night mate


----------



## Breda

What's the difference between a police car and a pair of nickers

A pair of nickers only has 1 cnut in it


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> What's the difference between a police car and a pair of nickers
> 
> A pair of nickers only has 1 cnut in it


lol.. were you bored breda haha !!!

right im off to do some decorating , speak to you guys later .... have a good day brothers !!!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> lol.. were you bored breda haha !!!
> 
> right im off to do some decorating , speak to you guys later .... have a good day brothers !!!!


Decorating in December ??? oooph!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Painting the bedroom this morning then off out for the day. See y'all later!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Painting the bedroom this morning then off out for the day. See y'all later!


ur sposed to update ur own journal lol


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Painting the bedroom this morning then off out for the day. See y'all later!


what? White washing the womb ceiling or artexing the head board?


----------



## Uriel

i did a little caulking in my own bedroom tent first thing too


----------



## flinty90

well thats my 3rd good deed done for the weekend, i must be at angel status by now to be fair lol.....

shame i wont end up in heaven isnt it....

chicken and jacket potato for tea tonight, fancy something light and tasty so will zing chicken up a bit, might even think fcuk it and get an indian lol....

chest in morning for me , feel like going for a big session ... might drop to 6 - 10 reps and smash some weight on see wht these bad boys can really do ....

does anyone else constantly find themselves leaning against things doing press ups on kitchen counters and pull ups on door frames lol... i constantly feel like i need to be pumping up lol... sad cnut i am...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ur sposed to update ur own journal lol


Sh1t!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well thats my 3rd good deed done for the weekend, i must be at angel status by now to be fair lol.....
> 
> shame i wont end up in heaven isnt it....
> 
> chicken and jacket potato for tea tonight, fancy something light and tasty so will zing chicken up a bit, might even think fcuk it and get an indian lol....
> 
> chest in morning for me , feel like going for a big session ... might drop to 6 - 10 reps and smash some weight on see wht these bad boys can really do ....
> 
> does anyone else constantly find themselves leaning against things doing press ups on kitchen counters and pull ups on door frames lol... i constantly feel like i need to be pumping up lol... sad cnut i am...


Get an Indian 

Yes I do that, if I'm rolling about with the kids and there on my back I immediately start push ups! I have a pull up bar in the bedroom door frame so that gives a quick fix when I'm upstairs :lol:

PMSL! We are sad aren't we :lol:


----------



## flinty90

well decided against chicken and spud, and against indian.. having a tea time loads of bacon eggs beans and toast... yummy !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well decided against chicken and spud, and against indian.. having a tea time loads of bacon eggs beans and toast... yummy !!!!


Bacon is calling me now! Ya bugger


----------



## expletive

Just had a cracking roast beef dinner, wish the missus didnt like her beef like shoe leather though :lol:


----------



## Sureno

Lol iv had bacon, eggs and toast today and just had my roast chicken dinner  also ate a hell of a lot in between lol I'm just not fat cnuts like you lot


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> Lol iv had bacon, eggs and toast today and just had my roast chicken dinner  also ate a hell of a lot in between lol I'm just not fat cnuts like you lot


Yes you are 

I hope you didn't blend any of that!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yes you are
> 
> I hope you didn't blend any of that!!


he has to blend it mate as even is jaw isnt strong enough to chew, the weak cnut !!


----------



## flinty90

3 eggs, 5 rashers of bacon, mushrooms, beans and 2 slices of toast with a cup of tea

OH YYYEEEEEAAAAAH !!! treat and a half !!!


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> he has to blend it mate as even is jaw isnt strong enough to chew, the weak cnut !!


I'm sorry I don't train my jaw by sucking man meat like you lot


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> he has to blend it mate as even is jaw isnt strong enough to chew, the weak cnut !!


Probably got a drip for his meals 

PMSL!

Bout time he did some training :whistling:


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> 3 eggs, 5 rashers of bacon, mushrooms, beans and 2 slices of toast with a cup of tea
> 
> OH YYYEEEEEAAAAAH !!! treat and a half !!!
> 
> View attachment 69001


Replace the mushrooms they offer **** all but manky taste


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> Replace the mushrooms they offer **** all but manky taste


PMSL!

That's the craziest thing you've ever said 

I'd have shrooms over blended tuna and OJ any day!!


----------



## Uriel

i have ate fuk all today - i had a [email protected] migraine earlier...........i made a humungus healthy cottage pie with quinoa, barley tc in the mince but i just picked at it..........

i need to have more - pick at a few things as the evening goes on


----------



## flinty90

sureno be careful typing too much ya cnut, you might snap your fcukin weak fingers X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> sureno be careful typing too much ya cnut, you might snap your fcukin weak fingers X


yeah his misses knows to put really loose knickers on now if she wants the stinky pinky..............if she wear her tight ones, sureno cant get the fabric shifted with his noodle digits lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah his misses knows to put really loose knickers on now if she wants the stinky pinky..............if she wear her tight ones, sureno cant get the fabric shifted with his noodle digits lol


HAHAHA i have never heard of such a weak cnut taking so much gear tbf :whistling:

i would ask him over for a training session but i already have someone to wipe the sweat off my brow !!!


----------



## Sureno

Uriel said:


> yeah his misses knows to put really loose knickers on now if she wants the stinky pinky..............if she wear her tight ones, sureno cant get the fabric shifted with his noodle digits lol


PMSFL you cnut, that's what my mrs actually calls my winkle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> PMSFL you cnut, that's what my mrs actually calls my winkle!!!!!!!!!!


but your not pink . your like a muck browny grey colour ....


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHA i have never heard of such a weak cnut taking so much gear tbf :whistling:
> 
> i would ask him over for a training session but i already have someone to wipe the sweat off my brow !!!


Have u got some to rest their nuts on your chin though and jizz on your forehead? x


----------



## Uriel

Sureno said:


> PMSFL you cnut, that's what my mrs actually calls my winkle!!!!!!!!!!


should have kept that one under the hat "Mr Noddle" lol


----------



## Sureno

Lol its pink and smells of cheese, just as if you dipped rudolfs nose into dairy lee x


----------



## flinty90

Ok guys chest this morning...

I have found myself in last few days in a really awful mood. impatient with the missus and kids, ratty, having a go at them for anything that slightly p1sses me off...

dont know whats wrong at the minute but i hope i snap out of it.... missus has been in tears a few times last week or so because of my moods...

its not helping that im not on site a lot at the minute so really am getting peed off with staring at the walls day in day out... maybe i need to log off here for a bit and try and shift my attention to other things...

sitting around refreshing this forum isnt a good way to be living outside of the gym (all the time)....

anyway thats my mood for the morning , as you can tell not great lol....

As a person in the past with anxiety issues and depression i do find i very rarely have a normal state of well bieng .. im very on top or very down ....

at the minute outside of training im feeling very down ...

Anyway, put on my training bottoms today and the waist is ridiculously loose, i must have lost 4 inches off my waist in last 10 weeks , its ridiculous lol.... so i guess i still happy about something....

Thinking about doing a bit more work on my bi's and tri's for next 4 weeks see if i can really start getting the guns up and working....

would you suggest i tried heavy weights for moderate reps. or just continuously using a decent weight for high reps ???? any tips would be appreciated !!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Ok guys chest this morning...
> 
> I have found myself in last few days in a really awful mood. impatient with the missus and kids, ratty, having a go at them for anything that slightly p1sses me off...
> 
> dont know whats wrong at the minute but i hope i snap out of it.... missus has been in tears a few times last week or so because of my moods...
> 
> its not helping that im not on site a lot at the minute so really am getting peed off with staring at the walls day in day out... maybe i need to log off here for a bit and try and shift my attention to other things...
> 
> sitting around refreshing this forum isnt a good way to be living outside of the gym (all the time)....
> 
> anyway thats my mood for the morning , as you can tell not great lol....
> 
> As a person in the past with anxiety issues and depression i do find i very rarely have a normal state of well bieng .. im very on top or very down ....
> 
> at the minute outside of training im feeling very down ...
> 
> Anyway, put on my training bottoms today and the waist is ridiculously loose, i must have lost 4 inches off my waist in last 10 weeks , its ridiculous lol.... so i guess i still happy about something....
> 
> Thinking about doing a bit more work on my bi's and tri's for next 4 weeks see if i can really start getting the guns up and working....
> 
> would you suggest i tried heavy weights for moderate reps. or just continuously using a decent weight for high reps ???? any tips would be appreciated !!


I think u could do with a week off training, a week off diet and do something enjoyable with ur missus and kids. Have some me time, it's more productive than u realise mate.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I think u could do with a week off training, a week off diet and do something enjoyable with ur missus and kids. Have some me time, it's more productive than u realise mate.


you may be right mate , however i would fcukin hate to waste any time whilst smashing the gear in , if you know what i mean ..... it would kill me to not train for a week personally ... after end of january i might do that whilst droping to cruise dose and have a total week off recharge and then go again ...


----------



## Guest

The work thing would send me stir crazy!

If it's in the back of your mind along side anything else bugging you then you'll be agitated, so your bound to feel down.

Good work on the loss round the waist 

For your arms I'd go moderate weight, high reps


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Was gonna say more or less the same, take the kids out have some fun and laughs, then take the missus for a meal/few drinks it'll do you good mate

dont think a few days off the gym will effect your overall goals either


----------



## Sureno

I suggest you [email protected] off you miserable cnut lol

Switch off here for a bit, iv noticed I spend way too much time on here getting cheap thrills of cnuts like you and uriel and find out ways to take more gear which isn't good, perhaps change routine at the gym or miss a couple days and feel rested, your cns sounds under pressure if moods down, don't stop diet but perhaps add a few more cheat meals???

Still think the first paragraph I wrote is more to the point though ;-) x


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> Was gonna say more or less the same, take the kids out have some fun and laughs, then take the missus for a meal/few drinks it'll do you good mate


i dont have laughs with family though mate , im a miserable cnut..... im the disciplinarian , my girls are 16 so they dont really go out with us any more we are parents ffs they only need us to give them money....

my lad doesnt live with me but my wifes lad does. and lets say we dont see eye to eye a lot of the time.... so im reluctant to spend a lot of time with him...

im in a bit of a crappy situation at minute... i want something but on the other hand i feel like i dont want it...

thats the trouble with it all its not knowing what ya want for the best...i will be ok im sure.. just get more gear in and float out of it pmsl !!!


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> i dont have laughs with family though mate , im a miserable cnut..... im the disciplinarian , my girls are 16 so they dont really go out with us any more we are parents ffs they only need us to give them money....
> 
> my lad doesnt live with me but my wifes lad does. and lets say we dont see eye to eye a lot of the time.... so im reluctant to spend a lot of time with him...
> 
> im in a bit of a crappy situation at minute... i want something but on the other hand i feel like i dont want it...
> 
> thats the trouble with it all its not knowing what ya want for the best...i will be ok im sure.. just get more gear in and float out of it pmsl !!!


Your not on tren at all are you mate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> i dont have laughs with family though mate , im a miserable cnut..... im the disciplinarian , my girls are 16 so they dont really go out with us any more we are parents ffs they only need us to give them money....
> 
> my lad doesnt live with me but my wifes lad does. and lets say we dont see eye to eye a lot of the time.... so im reluctant to spend a lot of time with him...
> 
> im in a bit of a crappy situation at minute... i want something but on the other hand i feel like i dont want it...
> 
> thats the trouble with it all its not knowing what ya want for the best...i will be ok im sure.. just get more gear in and float out of it pmsl !!!


What about doing something with the missus then? Gear aint the answer if your felling like that mate


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:
 

> Your not on tren at all are you mate?


no pal !!!! just test


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> What about doing something with the missus then? *Gear aint the answer if your felling like that mate*


look if you have nothing constructive to say then dont fcukin bother pmsl !!!!

GEAR IS ALWAYS THE ANSWER .......


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> you may be right mate , however i would fcukin hate to waste any time whilst smashing the gear in , if you know what i mean ..... it would kill me to not train for a week personally ... after end of january i might do that whilst droping to cruise dose and have a total week off recharge and then go again ...


U got the rest of ur life to smash gear lol, at least u know u won't lose any gains when u got plenty of gear in u lol


----------



## flinty90

right im off to gym to destroy some chesticles... that will make me feel better

Oh and its snowing here woooohooooooooo !!!


----------



## Sureno

Are you on an ai? Sounds like oestrogen build up too?


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> right im off to gym to destroy some chesticles... that will make me feel better
> 
> Oh and its snowing here woooohooooooooo !!!


Snowball in the mrs face make u feel better?


----------



## Fatstuff

Sureno said:


> Are you on an ai? Sounds like oestrogen build up too?


Is that a nice way of calling him a bitch


----------



## Sureno

Fatstuff said:


> Is that a nice way of calling him a bitch


A bitch has reason so I would never insinuate that, I'd just call him a pussy lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> look if you have nothing constructive to say then dont fcukin bother pmsl !!!!
> 
> GEAR IS ALWAYS THE ANSWER .......


hope i dont turn into a dirty roiding c*nt when i do my first cycle

*hopes he does*


----------



## Sureno

Afghan said:


> hope i dont turn into a dirty roiding c*nt when i do my first cycle
> 
> *hopes he does*


Well your already 2 parts there bro, only the roiding part to go lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Sureno said:


> Well your already 2 parts there bro, only the roiding part to go lol


And if anyone knows about dirty cnuts


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> right im off to gym to destroy some chesticles... that will make me feel better
> 
> Oh and its snowing here woooohooooooooo !!!


Snowing? Do you live on one of the fuking poles? Are you Mr CLaus. I don't have a chimney this year, so keys under the fake rock!


----------



## Uriel

Flinty, do you want a fuking laugh then?

I was typing out an answer to you re gear and the mood when my fuking misses started an arument with me about how much time i spend on this site...i've only gone and blew a fuking gasket and smashed up my laptop lol....guess i'm not in a position to advise


----------



## Uriel

i'm on the pc looking at the bits of plasctic all over the living room floor lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> Flinty, do you want a fuking laugh then?
> 
> I was typing out an answer to you re gear and the mood when my fuking misses started an arument with me about how much time i spend on this site...i've only gone and blew a fuking gasket and smashed up my laptop lol....guess i'm not in a position to advise


Whoopsy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> Flinty, do you want a fuking laugh then?
> 
> I was typing out an answer to you re gear and the mood when my fuking misses started an arument with me about how much time i spend on this site...i've only gone and blew a fuking gasket and smashed up my laptop lol....guess i'm not in a position to advise


Tren kicked in then??


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren kicked in then??


fuking women....never know when to shut the fuk up do they


----------



## Greenspin

Uriel said:


> fuking women....never know when to shut the fuk up do they


Lol, says the guy commenting on a 184 page thread.


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> Flinty, do you want a fuking laugh then?
> 
> I was typing out an answer to you re gear and the mood when my fuking misses started an arument with me about how much time i spend on this site...i've only gone and blew a fuking gasket and smashed up my laptop lol....guess i'm not in a position to advise


You just ruined a perfectly good laptop bro... you should have smashed her face in it would have left less mess lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> fuking women....never know when to shut the fuk up do they


lol, should know better, back of the hand it's the only way :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

I have smashed a nokia n97, an iPhone, a laptop and dented a fridge over the mrs nausing my head!


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> You just ruined a perfectly good laptop bro... you should have smashed her face in it would have left less mess lol


not my way lol.

Anyway what I was going to say is - it takes a little while to get used to how gear effects your mood. I have been noticing an jittery edginess to my mood the last week or 2 with the extra gear and it takes a bit of getting used to like anything else.

It's important to try and relax and not get too stressesd and its nice if people can be a bit tolerant towards you and give you a bit of peace but sometimes that doesnt happen.


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> not my way lol.
> 
> Anyway what I was going to say is - it takes a little while to get used to how gear effects your mood. I have been noticing an jittery edginess to my mood the last week or 2 with the extra gear and it takes a bit of getting used to like anything else.
> 
> It's important to try and relax and not get too stressesd and its nice if people can be a bit tolerant towards you and give you a bit of peace but sometimes that doesnt happen.


Not my way either mate, i prefer to leave holes in doors or boot them off the hinges but i'd never smash up my own property like you and fatima lol

Taking a few deep breaths and not acting in the heat of the moment is the best thing to do especially when on gear, when i've been sensible ive just left the house and cooled off for an hour or so i find this is the best way to deal with things when i've been p!ssed off with the other half


----------



## Sureno

Lol uriel you crack me up, I can just about control my self before I start smashing inanimate objects up, never been into that but iv come bloody close, I will say when my mrs [email protected] me off I get so mad from trying to control my rage and holding myself back from smashing things up I always want to just smash her brother up, she knows what I want to do to him so she always backs down thank god and it eventually calms down after a day lol

BUT the best thing to do that works for me is jump into the car or not even that just go for a walk by yourself and you soon calm down, however of your on tren I sometimes find you think about it more and you just fester on it till every vein in your head is bulging, then you know to lower the dose lol


----------



## Uriel

its yeqars really since i broke anything lol, its not something i really do...just goes to show.

The last thing i recall smashing was an electric razor that was almost flat......i risked a shave and it "stalled and pulled about 20 hairs out my fasce so i killed it lol but that was years before i'd touched gear.


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> Lol uriel you crack me up, I can just about control my self before I start smashing inanimate objects up, never been into that but iv come bloody close, I will say when my mrs [email protected] me off I get so mad from trying to control my rage and holding myself back from smashing things up I always want to just smash her brother up, she knows what I want to do to him so she always backs down thank god and it eventually calms down after a day lol
> 
> BUT the best thing to do that works for me is jump into the car or not even that just go for a walk by yourself and you soon calm down, however of your on tren I sometimes find you think about it more and you just fester on it till every vein in your head is bulging, then you know to lower the dose lol


X2 about the tren i could kill young children for looking at me wrong on tren.

I get my moments but generally i just get away from the situation and think about something else otherwise you do your own head in and can get a bit to aggressive.

I dont really get 'the rage' i get a real good sense of well being and dven a touch of confidence which is weird... Appart from with tren i get a shltty attitude and sweat a lot whilst breathing heavy and hating my own friends and family


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol I'm more placid on test than I have ever been, it's a wonder drug for me. I think tren will be a different ball game though.


----------



## Sureno

mate i thought i saw you today, but when i got closer he was better looking then you so i then knew it wasnt you


----------



## Guest

Yea i thaught i seen him too


----------



## flinty90

LMFAO . you guys are mint.. theres no way i could stay away from this place its just too much fcukin fun, and it makes me smile a lot more than most things just lately hahah...

Had a good session at gym aswell..

Its only a bit of a stage im going through im sure it will all balance out soon....

If not that b1tch best be fcukin ready pmsl ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

You going to post this chesticles session up then ya lazy cnut??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You going to post this chesticles session up then ya lazy cnut??


give me chance i just been telling you how good you are in your journal ya chimp.. i like to read others journals too lol.. will do it now....


----------



## flinty90

well after my chicken anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> give me chance i just been telling you how good you are in your journal ya chimp.. i like to read others journals too lol.. will do it now....


Oh yeah.....sorry..... :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah.....sorry..... :innocent:


'kin hell Ben!


----------



## flinty90

my lunch today

200 grams chicke breast with chilli marinade

jalapeno peppers

red peppers

4 scrambled eggs

1 tbs nandos bbq sauce

yummy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> 'kin hell Ben!


I got carried away wanting to see the session. Need to know what I've got to beat on Wednesday..... pmsl! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I got carried away wanting to see the session. Need to know what I've got to beat on Wednesday..... pmsl! :lol:


only thing you will beat me on mate is the amount of eggs you smash into a bowl pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> my lunch today
> 
> 200 grams chicke breast with chilli marinade
> 
> jalapeno peppers
> 
> red peppers
> 
> 4 scrambled eggs
> 
> 1 tbs nandos bbq sauce
> 
> yummy
> 
> View attachment 69046


Do you always keep it low carb buddy? What a typical day with your diet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> only thing you will beat me on mate is the amount of eggs you smash into a bowl pmsl !!!


I'd fvcking hope so too otherwise your little rasin nuts are all for nowt! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Oh yea try the nandos piri peri spicy chicken rub you'll love it, soo tasty


----------



## Sureno

Jeez cooked eggs make me heave I wish they didn't though


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Do you always keep it low carb buddy? What a typical day with your diet?


yes mate.. my carbs will be low all week except thursdays (legs day) when i will have slightly more carbs before training session mate...

a normal day i only have carbs mainly at breakfast .. then very few through the day .. i will time carbs around training though pal....


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> Jeez cooked eggs make me heave I wish they didn't though


Weird, raw runny ones make me gip


----------



## flinty90

Ok chest session went a little something like this. pretty standard session for me routine wise : just for you ginger ....

warm up all these done twice

Flat flies

15 x 10kg

tricep pushdowns

15 x 40kg

straight arm pushdowns

10 x 40kg

*
low Incline Bench press*

15 x 60kg

12 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

8 x 110 kg

6 x 120 kg

4 x 130 kg

3 x 150 kg (probably got 2 1/2 by myself)

*
Cable crossovers*

15 x 30

15 x 40 plus 10 incline press ups bodyweight

15 x 50 plus 10 incline press ups mates weight on back

15 x 60 plus 10 incline press ups mates weight on back

*Seated press (slight decline)*

10 x 65 kg supersetted with 15 standing plate flies

10 x 85 kg superseted with 15 standing plate flies plus 10 front plate raises

10 x 95 kg supersetted with 20 standing plate flies , 15 front plate raises, finish with 15 body weight press ups...

Chest murdered .......

Food today has been for willsy

breakfast :

70 grams extreme whey protein with water

120 grams top flight muesli with nuts and fruit

100 ml milk

1 banana

trained

Lunch

70 grams extreme build and recover

200 grams chicken breast

4 scrambled eggs + butter and milk

red peppers

jalapeno peppers

1 tbs nandos BBQ sauce

1 pot of yoghurt

Snack ..

handful of nuts and 1 apple

Dinner

300 grams beef with veg

pre bed

70 grams extreme protein (50 ml milk)

1 tbs peanut butter

that is pretty much a standard day for me at minute , i will only change a few things around per day . eggs with tuna . for lunch. and dinners i will change for mince beef or chicken or fish ... and thursdays i will add in a jacket potato about 3 pm before i train with cheese and beans ....

i also pick at sticks of celery and carrots throughout the day , and ham if im hungry ... will dip the sticks in a red pepper humous but not go mad....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one, cheers. Question - plate flys? Presume these are what it says on the tin? Standing flys with a plate in each hand??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one, cheers. Question - plate flys? Presume these are what it says on the tin? Standing flys with a plate in each hand??


yes mate hard to explain so i wont bother trying lol....


----------



## Guest

Thanks flinty that must have been a b-stard to write up but thanks a lot! Like that muesli is ok my mrs has it for breaky so i might start that with a shake, and lower my carbs down slightly rest of the day i dont think i burn carbs efficiently and they are bad for me! Lol

You are a strong fvcker flinty, that workout looks immense. Them standing flys i canimagine like a front raise then keep it up and rotate arms out to the position of side raises at top of lift then back to front??? I may be way wrong but surely these would work your shoulders?


----------



## cult

flinty90 said:


> my lunch today
> 
> 200 grams chicke breast with chilli marinade
> 
> jalapeno peppers
> 
> red peppers
> 
> 4 scrambled eggs
> 
> 1 tbs nandos bbq sauce
> 
> yummy
> 
> View attachment 69046


Are you sure thats 200grams chicken man. The reason why i say this is because i used to think my fillets where 100g each untill i got one weighed in teh butchers and it came out at 178g and yours dont look to far off it.


----------



## luther1

cultivator said:


> Are you sure thats 200grams chicken man. The reason why i say this is because i used to think my fillets where 100g each untill i got one weighed in teh butchers and it came out at 178g and yours dont look to far off it.


Flintys are cooked weight. Theres a big difference. I eat 200gms of chicken for 3 of my meals and its normally 2 and a bit breasts


----------



## Guest

I thaught 200g uncooked was about 2 breasts?


----------



## luther1

Depends on the size of the breast! I've got a fridge full of Tescos breasts. 3 in a pack and 479gms per pack and i get roughly 2 breasts per 200gm cooked weight


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> I thaught 200g uncooked was about 2 breasts?


I've had two at tea, one was HUGE! 234g!!

That's from a butchers, so no water


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Depends on the size of the breast! I've got a fridge full of Tescos breasts. 3 in a pack and 479gms per pack and i get roughly 2 breasts per 200gm cooked weight


Ah ha i thaught tesco was 2 breast for 200, i use them and iceland too sometimes!


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> I've had two at tea, one was HUGE! 234g!!
> 
> That's from a butchers, so no water


The ones from my butchers are usually around the 250g mark. Big breasts are the way forward.


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> I've had two at tea, one was HUGE! 234g!!
> 
> That's from a butchers, so no water


Yea i dunno how they do it, ive seen chicken breasts bigger than some whole chickens wtf


----------



## luther1

Icelands are injected with water to get the weight up. Do what Fat Mingster and skinny little Rob do and go to the butchers,they are best


----------



## Fatstuff

genetically modified 400g breasts ftw :rolleye:


----------



## Mingster

luther1 said:


> Icelands are injected with water to get the weight up. Do what Fat Mingster and skinny little Rob do and go to the butchers,they are best


Good advice from a man who buy's his trackies from Asda lol....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Big breasts are the way forward.


Agreed


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Good advice from a man who buy's his trackies from Asda lol....


yeah 12 quid pants for a 12 quid body mate lol

i wear Gasp


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> yeah 12 quid pants for a 12 quid body mate lol
> 
> i wear Gasp


People gasp at what I wear lol....


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> People gasp at what I wear lol....


yea @rseless chaps are an uncommon sight in the gym....thankfully lol........well sureno's gym has more than a few but thats gay YMCA for ya


----------



## Fatstuff

some of the chicks at surenos gym are hot


----------



## flinty90

yeah its cooked weight Cult mate ...... the chicken i use dont have much water in them either.. so they go in at about 130 grams each .. them 2 chicken on that picture ended up at 214 grams exactly lol.. but whats 14 grams between mates !!!!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Thanks flinty that must have been a b-stard to write up but thanks a lot! Like that muesli is ok my mrs has it for breaky so i might start that with a shake, and lower my carbs down slightly rest of the day i dont think i burn carbs efficiently and they are bad for me! Lol
> 
> You are a strong fvcker flinty, that workout looks immense. Them standing flys i canimagine like a front raise then keep it up and rotate arms out to the position of side raises at top of lift then back to front??? I may be way wrong but surely these would work your shoulders?


thanks mate . i do try to lift well...

yeah standing plate raieses are basically to give the chest a final squeeze in the middle. after a session or supersetted they are fcukin killers lol !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> they are fcukin killers lol !!!!


That they are!!!!


----------



## flinty90

well good news guys ..

I am going to watch motley crew on thursday who are performing with Def lepard and Steel panther...

54 quid for ticket but i cant wait lol......

Oh and i got my mohawk cut back today at barbers i look mean as fcuk haha !!! bring on the moshpit im going to smash the fcuk out of people and actually have an excuse to do so lol !!!


----------



## Breda

No cnut has ever seen me in a pit... Fcuk that I've seen what goes on and that sh!t ain't for me

Have a good time kicking ass.... Some funny dancing you lot get up too man pmsl


----------



## Uriel

motley crew? sounds like sureno, luther and greenspin off to the gym pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> motley crew? sounds like sureno, luther and greenspin off to the gym pmsl


lol no mate thats the skinny fcukin weak cnunting vegetarian arab crew pmsl


----------



## Uriel

just think mate you'll be close enough to Tommy Lee's cock to smell Pammy blooter lol


----------



## expletive

Motley Crue and Steel panther rock mate, Def Lepard dont do anything for me.

Have a good time!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well good news guys ..
> 
> I am going to watch motley crew on thursday who are performing with Def lepard and Steel panther...
> 
> 54 quid for ticket but i cant wait lol......
> 
> Oh and i got my mohawk cut back today at barbers i look mean as fcuk haha !!! bring on the moshpit im going to smash the fcuk out of people and actually have an excuse to do so lol !!!


And the good news is what?

I wouldn't listen to one of their [email protected] records for £54. I suppose your go to Mr T's gold emporium and get another couple of 9ct gold plated necklaces to wear in the mosh pit with your cut off denim jacket over your leather one and your fsie parked outside but with Harley patches sewn onto the back of your jacket,you cnut. :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Having said that,in my late teens i did see Dio,Motorhead,Rush,Peter Gabriel and The Tigers of Pang Tang. Rush and Ronnie James Dio were Awesome


----------



## Sureno

You all would [email protected] love to be me ya cnuts my sexy good looks, strength yeah I said it b!tches pure awesome [email protected] strength, a massive [email protected] that women beg to get on and a dress sense that puts gok wan to shame, I'm the [email protected] alpha male here you bunch of tiny cnuts, if you don't know you better get to [email protected] know!!!

Wow, amazing what a bit of tren can do, already knocked the mrs out, kicked the dog and tied to kid up and [email protected] him off in his toy cupboard am just waiting for the pizza man to be 1 minute [email protected] late and he's getting it!!!

Peace out b!tchez


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> You all would [email protected] love to be me ya cnuts my sexy good looks, strength yeah I said it b!tches pure awesome [email protected] strength, a massive [email protected] that women beg to get on and a dress sense that puts gok wan to shame, I'm the [email protected] alpha male here you bunch of tiny cnuts, if you don't know you better get to [email protected] know!!!
> 
> Wow, amazing what a bit of tren can do, already knocked the mrs out, kicked the dog and tied to kid up and [email protected] him off in his toy cupboard am just waiting for the pizza man to be 1 minute [email protected] late and he's getting it!!!
> 
> Peace out b!tchez


Haha i could still kick you in the fleshy spot where your bollocks used to be and get away from ya as you give chase sweating and panting cause the tren is making you feel awful, like an asmatic with a blocked nose...


----------



## Sureno

willsy said:


> Haha i could still kick you in the fleshy spot where your bollocks used to be and get away from ya as you give chase sweating and panting cause the tren is making you feel awful, like an asmatic with a blocked nose...


My balls are so tiny I'd probably just absorb your foot for protein, you'd be [email protected] lol


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> My balls are so tiny I'd probably just absorb your foot for protein, you'd be [email protected] lol


You havent smelt my feet mate! Your body would reject them lol no protein left


----------



## Sureno

willsy said:


> You havent smelt my feet mate! Your body would reject them lol no protein left


Cheese always has protein in it


----------



## Guest

What's on the agenda today big man


----------



## flinty90

chillin this morning mate, fcukin weather is crap isnt it lol....

will go to gym later and train back .... might nip into town and do a bit of shopping , i could do with a couple of tops i sorted wardrobe out other day and realise that my massive shoulders and chest hardly fits into any tops now lol...

ANd im fcukin cryin cos i know next year all my motorbike stuff is not going to fit... fcuuuuuuuuuk thats gonna be expensive !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> chillin this morning mate, fcukin weather is crap isnt it lol....
> 
> will go to gym later and train back .... might nip into town and do a bit of shopping , i could do with a couple of tops i sorted wardrobe out other day and realise that my massive shoulders and chest hardly fits into any tops now lol...
> 
> ANd im fcukin cryin cos i know next year all my motorbike stuff is not going to fit... fcuuuuuuuuuk thats gonna be expensive !!!


This is a drawback of getting properly massive. It's ok replacing t shirts and jiggers and the like but when it comes to winter coats and expensive items things are not so good. Leathers will be pricey and what happens next year if you get bigger still lol. My chain mail brynja is 60 inches at the chest to allow for a gambeson to be worn under it. I'll only be able to wear my maxiraw vest at this rate and quality chain mail is very expensive lol. And yo get people complaining their jeans are too tight....cheapskates


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> chillin this morning mate, fcukin weather is crap isnt it lol....
> 
> will go to gym later and train back .... might nip into town and do a bit of shopping , i could do with a couple of tops i sorted wardrobe out other day and realise that my massive shoulders and chest hardly fits into any tops now lol...
> 
> ANd im fcukin cryin cos i know next year all my motorbike stuff is not going to fit... fcuuuuuuuuuk thats gonna be expensive !!!


Yep it's [email protected], snow, rain,snow! Make your bloody mind up.

Lol, bet the bike gear is annoying!

Not cheap is it, used to love bike gear shopping 

Wrap up when you hit the shops 

Have a good session on back mate, you going for 200kg on deads again.....?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> This is a drawback of getting properly massive. It's ok replacing t shirts and jiggers and the like but when it comes to winter coats and expensive items things are not so good. Leathers will be pricey and what happens next year if you get bigger still lol. My chain mail brynja is 60 inches at the chest to allow for a gambeson to be worn under it. I'll only be able to wear my maxiraw vest at this rate and quality chain mail is very expensive lol. And yo get people complaining their jeans are too tight....cheapskates


fcukin chainmail lol..... i would struggle to ride my bike wearing chainmail pal, you must be double hard pmsl !!!!

but seriously i know what ya mean, i didnt even think about morobike leathers till yesterday as i not been on bike for a couple of months lol.... DOH !!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yep it's [email protected], snow, rain,snow! Make your bloody mind up.
> 
> Lol, bet the bike gear is annoying!
> 
> Not cheap is it, used to love bike gear shopping
> 
> Wrap up when you hit the shops
> 
> Have a good session on back mate, you going for 200kg on deads again.....?


No mate probably not , it was a bit of an ego lift to be fair and im not ready to rep out with that weight...

i will continue to do a solid back programme until christmas and then will have another pop at the 200 kg deads see if i can muster up a sets worth ....


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> fcukin chainmail lol..... i would struggle to ride my bike wearing chainmail pal, you must be double hard pmsl !!!!
> 
> but seriously i know what ya mean, i didnt even think about morobike leathers till yesterday as i not been on bike for a couple of months lol.... DOH !!


Motorcycle leathers, wedding suits, gimp masks....everyday essentials that need to be replaced. I've got about three different wardrobes of clothes stashed in the attic from being various sizes over the years lol. Not throwing them out as have hardly been worn and never certain when I will be revisiting that size again lol....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Motorcycle leathers, wedding suits, gimp masks....everyday essentials that need to be replaced. I've got about three different wardrobes of clothes stashed in the attic from being various sizes over the years lol. Not throwing them out as have hardly been worn and never certain when I will be revisiting that size again lol....


thats wht im struggling with mate.. i just threw out all my bigger waist trousers as i thought theres no way im going back to that size...

all my bigger tops from bieng fatter look manky and baggy around my stomach as before i used to fill them and they have an in built pouch now were my gut used to be lol...

Plus im feeling better about myself so a little tighter and better cut stuff im liking more (first time i have ever wanted not to wear a baggy t shirt to hide my fatness)

so in a way all is good ,


----------



## luther1

You'll probably have to get a new helmet too you big headed cnut:cowboy:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You'll probably have to get a new helmet too you big headed cnut:cowboy:


you still here massive !!!!


----------



## luther1

Yes. Can't be asked to go to work yet. Been like this for fcuking weeks. Without trying be be gloomy and sound depressing but i've had a couple of family bereavments lately ( one being my one month old god son) and its knocked me for six. Sorry for being a miserable cnut as i'm generally upbeat but sometimes things take their toll.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Yes. Can't be asked to go to work yet. Been like this for fcuking weeks. Without trying be be gloomy and sound depressing but i've had a couple of family bereavments lately ( one being my one month old god son) and its knocked me for six. Sorry for being a miserable cnut as i'm generally upbeat but sometimes things take their toll.


AH mate thats fcukin awful pal... really really sorry to hear that mate sincerely i am XX


----------



## Guest

Chainmail on a bike? You guys jousting or summat? never heard of that before


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Chainmail on a bike? You guys jousting or summat? never heard of that before


I went to watch them the other day...


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Chainmail on a bike? You guys jousting or summat? never heard of that before


lol yeah its a new sport .. really hurts though at 170 mph pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

My missus is a fcukin bitch....

She has only gone and opened one of the big tubs of celebrations already, now i sit here on my own staring at the fcukers knowing that them mini bountys are all in there screaming for me to eat them...

why do they do it ???? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> My missus is a fcukin bitch....
> 
> She has only gone and opened one of the big tubs of celebrations already, now i sit here on my own staring at the fcukers knowing that them mini bountys are all in there screaming for me to eat them...
> 
> why do they do it ???? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Its them fvcking galaxy caramels i love those little fvckers, hate them too


----------



## Ginger Ben

I don't really understand why just because it's Christmas people buy loads of massive tubs of sweets and other sh1te - don't mean your Mrs specifically but the supermarkets are rammed full of this [email protected], it's everywhere and I don't really get why?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> My missus is a fcukin bitch....
> 
> She has only gone and opened one of the big tubs of celebrations already, now i sit here on my own staring at the fcukers knowing that them mini bountys are all in there screaming for me to eat them...
> 
> why do they do it ???? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Im alright with them, they dont have the Topic's in there any more, they were the only ones I liked.

Its Baileys that gets me m8, love the stuff and she always gets it in. Cant beat a nice coffee with a bit of baileys in oooooooh


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't really understand why just because it's Christmas people buy loads of massive tubs of sweets and other sh1te - don't mean your Mrs specifically but the supermarkets are rammed full of this [email protected], it's everywhere and I don't really get why?


we dont do the buy allthe christmas CRAP thing mate, but we do have kids so they like to feel christmassy by watching some films all cosy and picking at chocolates ... im fine whilst there closed , but once that tub is open and there sat in the room scoffing them ( only i like bountys) its ard for me not to snaffles a few lol... but they had them last night and have left them right in my field of vision now ... i just spotte the tub pmsl... but i am strong i will overcome !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Im alright with them, they dont have the Topic's in there any more, they were the only ones I liked.
> 
> Its Baileys that gets me m8, love the stuff and she always gets it in. Cant beat a nice coffee with a bit of baileys in oooooooh


i dont drink coffee mate so cant comment on that, and i dont like baileys its too sickly in general for me..

Now i do have a full bottle of Jura superstition, that will deffo be going down over christmas ... yum


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> we dont do the buy allthe christmas CRAP thing mate, but we do have kids so they like to feel christmassy by watching some films all cosy and picking at chocolates ... im fine whilst there closed , but once that tub is open and there sat in the room scoffing them ( only i like bountys) its ard for me not to snaffles a few lol... but they had them last night and have left them right in my field of vision now ... i just spotte the tub pmsl... but i am strong i will overcome !!!!


Yeah that's cool if you have kids, its good to spoil them when they are allowed out of the cellar.

I know what you mean though it is hard work sometimes to resist. My mum bought a massive tin of chocolate biscuits over last weekend and I've had 1 since Sunday! If I have a fvcking weakness it's chocolate buscuits!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Bounties are gay


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Bounties are gay


WTF do you know about it skinny cnut !!!! go and eat something your looking flat as a Sureno !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> WTF do you know about it skinny cnut !!!! go and eat something your looking flat as a Sureno !!!


im not the one umming and arring about a teeny lil bounty, go and eat it u veg munching herbert


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> im not the one umming and arring about a teeny lil bounty, go and eat it u veg munching herbert


No i wont .. im too busy getting awesome !!!


----------



## Guest

Xmas Chocolates are work of the devil, at home there they are!!

Visit friends and family, bam! Another tub in your face 

And when you decline a piece of Terry's chocolate orange you get the look of "your a weirdo!"

Malteasers are my vice :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Xmas Chocolates are work of the devil, at home there they are!!
> 
> Visit friends and family, bam! Another tub in your face
> 
> And when you decline a piece of Terry's chocolate orange you get the look of "your a weirdo!"
> 
> Malteasers are my vice :lol:


Maltesers, fruit and nut and penut m&ms mate they are all spawn by the darklord himself !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Maltesers, fruit and nut and penut m&ms mate they are all spawn by the darklord himself !!!


Ming.... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

YOU RAAAANG!!!! Oh no that's Flints line lol....


----------



## flinty90

right im off to gym to fcuk up some back muscles .... see ya in a bit ya mutha flumpers X


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> YOU RAAAANG!!!! Oh no that's Flints line lol....


Don't miss a trick do you


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> right im off to gym to fcuk up some back muscles .... see ya in a bit ya mutha flumpers X


Have a good one mate!!!!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> i dont drink coffee mate so cant comment on that, and i dont like baileys its too sickly in general for me..
> 
> Now i do have a full bottle of Jura superstition, that will deffo be going down over christmas ... yum


Nuff said........


----------



## Uriel

ginger ben - you tight cnut - do you and the bird sit eating gruel like fuking oliver twist all christmas pmsl.....a few chocolates and a mince pie and a squirt of Baileys wont kill you ya miserale cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> ginger ben - you tight cnut - do you and the bird sit eating gruel like fuking oliver twist all christmas pmsl.....a few chocolates and a mince pie and a squirt of Baileys wont kill you ya miserale cnut lol


Haha no I'm not that bad! I was more referring to the huge amounts of excess some people plough in to themselves.

No fvcking way she's getting any gruel unless she's 'worked' for it either!


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha no I'm not that bad! I was more referring to the huge amounts of excess some people plough in to themselves.
> 
> No fvcking way she's getting any gruel unless she's 'worked' for it either!


its the kids sweet cupboard that get me......fuking handful of maltesers and a few pastels just lept out at me a found my tummy


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> its the kids sweet cupboard that get me......fuking handful of maltesers and a few pastels just lept out at me a found my tummy


lol...same....

i get...."aaandy!!!! wheres the bairns fcuking haribos gone???!!!"


----------



## Uriel

andy said:


> lol...same....
> 
> i get...."aaandy!!!! wheres the bairns fcuking haribos gone???!!!"


i cant prove it but i'm fairly certain they lace thos fukers on neat crack at the harobo factory


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> i cant prove it but i'm fairly certain they lace thos fukers on neat crack at the harobo factory


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> its the kids sweet cupboard that get me......fuking handful of maltesers and a few pastels just lept out at me a found my tummy


Good you found your appetite again! Don't have kids yet so temptation is a bit less of a problem. Having said that I have just raided the biccie tin!


----------



## flinty90

Well thats back fcukin smashed to bits . i cant even face anything to eat, might just neck a protein and hit the shower and bed im fcuked....

Slappped another 500 mg in tonight before i trained so thats my gram so far.. im going away at the weekend so will miss jab again friday instead of saturday...

You guys that are jabbbing do you like to jab before you have a couple of days training coming up or say if you jab friday but dont train again till monday do you feel like your wasting the initial kick of the gear ????

just a thought !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well thats back fcukin smashed to bits . i cant even face anything to eat, might just neck a protein and hit the shower and bed im fcuked....
> 
> Slappped another 500 mg in tonight before i trained so thats my gram so far.. im going away at the weekend so will miss jab again friday instead of saturday...
> 
> You guys that are jabbbing do you like to jab before you have a couple of days training coming up or say if you jab friday but dont train again till monday do you feel like your wasting the initial kick of the gear ????
> 
> just a thought !!!


Even though it hardly makes much difference, if its got prop in it i would rather do it day before training than day before rest!

But only because it seems logical in my head!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Even though it hardly makes much difference, if its got prop in it i would rather do it day before training than day before rest!
> 
> But only because it seems logical in my head!


Im just talking about straight forward test e , i know it really makes not much dofference but wondered how people saw it personally !!!!


----------



## Guest

Yea im not fussy, atm i just bang 2ml in each quad once a week on same day, eq in one t350 in the other, sometimes i jab a day early sometimes a day late it really doesnt bother me either way mate


----------



## Mingster

It wouldn't bother me mate. Just knowing that it's in my system is enough for me.


----------



## flinty90

yeah your right, it doesnt really worry me that much but i still like to get it in knowing i have to train on that day and maybe day after too..


----------



## Sureno

Every one seems to be [email protected] themselves in the gym recently guys and losing their appetite for a while, linked perhaps? I picked up some T5 for a kick but may lay off them


----------



## Guest

Being new to the pins, 30 mins prior to workout seems to be working 

Are you upping your doses at all mate, or just seeing how it goes for a few more weeks ?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Being new to the pins, 30 mins prior to workout seems to be working
> 
> Are you upping your doses at all mate, or just seeing how it goes for a few more weeks ?


well i have 7 weeks left after this weekend.. i might up to 1.5 grams or even 2 grams but i dont think for my first cycle i want to go anymore... i will have a think and let ya know on monday lol !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well i have 7 weeks left after this weekend.. i might up to 1.5 grams or even 2 grams but i dont think for my first cycle i want to go anymore... i will have a think and let ya know on monday lol !!!!


Still a fair amount for first crack isn't it!

Suppose by the time you get near the end of this blast you'll have a better idea on what you can tolerate


----------



## flinty90

woke up feeling mint this morning..

Feel really lean , but my chest , shoulders and back really fulll and pumped..

Slipped a tight T on and feel great..

might just walk around gym today looking Buff and not bother training pmsl !!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> woke up feeling mint this morning..
> 
> Feel really lean , but my chest , shoulders and back really fulll and pumped..
> 
> Slipped a tight T on and feel great..
> 
> might just walk around gym today looking Buff and not bother training pmsl !!!!


stick some sunglass's on aswell, you and Breda will look like brothers from another mother :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> stick some sunglass's on aswell, you and Breda will look like brothers from another mother :lol:


IK said look buff not like a cnut lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> IK said look buff not like a cnut lol


PMSL!

What you training today....?


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> woke up feeling mint this morning..
> 
> Feel really lean , but my chest , shoulders and back really fulll and pumped..
> 
> Slipped a tight T on and feel great..
> 
> might just walk around gym today looking Buff and not bother training pmsl !!!!


I trust you'll wear more than just a tight T to the gym , otherwise you are likely to cause accidents , or be arrested , or both !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I trust you'll wear more than just a tight T to the gym , otherwise you are likely to cause accidents , or be arrested , or both !


yes of course mate, thats just for our personal training at your house lol.....

Trained shoulders today ROB !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders today

virtually same session as saturday so wont re write it...

doing face pulls though my left arm popped out of my shoulder socket and then back in again... not sure if i will feel this horribly tomorrow or not ... didnt feel pain as such just a shock and i just let go of the rope ... dammit ....

anyway i continued and still got 4 sets of 15 reps with 110 kg press.... so not too shabby..

going back tonight to train legs then im done for the week...

got a concert tomorrow night. then im away all weekend till sunday afternoon . so will be training monday morning as usual .....

Diet today is just loads and loads of mince beef. chilli and eggs that is all... protein will be over 300 gram mark today ...


----------



## Sureno

If your shoulder felt like it partially popped out that's called iirc sub flexation, a semi dislocation, had this once when I got into a scrap, was in pain after and range of movement was immediately restricted, took a month before I did any real weight, hope this isn't the case bro. How's your range of movement in that shoulder


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> stick some sunglass's on aswell, you and Breda will look like brothers from another mother :lol:


do some training and you might look like that xkevxgenxousx fella


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders today
> 
> virtually same session as saturday so wont re write it...
> 
> doing face pulls though my left arm popped out of my shoulder socket and then back in again... not sure if i will feel this horribly tomorrow or not ... didnt feel pain as such just a shock and i just let go of the rope ... dammit ....
> 
> anyway i continued and still got 4 sets of 15 reps with 110 kg press.... so not too shabby..
> 
> going back tonight to train legs then im done for the week...
> 
> got a concert tomorrow night. then im away all weekend till sunday afternoon . so will be training monday morning as usual .....
> 
> Diet today is just loads and loads of mince beef. chilli and eggs that is all... protein will be over 300 gram mark today ...


Ah shyt mate i had that playing footy once i was in goal, punched the ball and it popped out and in quickly the pain made me drip to the floor then i was just in shock and shakey, very weird!


----------



## Breda

Bro i hope the shoulder doesnt take you out of the game for any period of time

Train smart mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> do some training and you might look like that xkevxgenxousx fella


cant be assd bro ill be drinking grey goose everyday for a month soon when im back


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> If your shoulder felt like it partially popped out that's called iirc sub flexation, a semi dislocation, had this once when I got into a scrap, was in pain after and range of movement was immediately restricted, took a month before I did any real weight, hope this isn't the case bro. How's your range of movement in that shoulder


still got full ROM mate ... no pain...


----------



## flinty90

right my lunch today

260 gram homemade minced beef chilli (hot hot hot)

4 scrambled eggs

2 slices wholegrain nut and seed bread....

awesome and about 90 grams of protein altogether just in that meal..

will have same tonight too without the bread though .....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope that shoulder is ok buddy, sure it will be!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> still got full ROM mate ... no pain...


Nothing will hinder this mans road to mahoosiveness!!!

Still cracked out 110kg, blooming animal !?!


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> still got full ROM mate ... no pain...


Good man  you should be cool


----------



## flinty90

Trained legs tonight... only did them tonight as im not here rest of week so wouldnt get chance to train them...

I managed a normal leg session

but squats i had a sprinkle at 190 kg got 3 good reps 200 for chrimbo easy i reckon !!!!

rest of session standard

leg extensions

squats

sldl

calf raises

Job done !!!!

More mince beef for tea and a protein shake .. just over 350 gram of protein today ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good squatting bud

And i see ROB's online as my 'like' stiffy has twitched in to life.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good squatting bud
> 
> And i see ROB's online as my 'like' stiffy has twitched in to life.


yeah the little cnuts on the likes mission !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Trained legs tonight... only did them tonight as im not here rest of week so wouldnt get chance to train them...
> 
> I managed a normal leg session
> 
> but squats i had a sprinkle at 190 kg got 3 good reps 200 for chrimbo easy i reckon !!!!
> 
> rest of session standard
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> squats
> 
> sldl
> 
> calf raises
> 
> Job done !!!!
> 
> More mince beef for tea and a protein shake .. just over 350 gram of protein today ....


Brilliant mate!

Told you 200kg for xmas 

Good work on the protein!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Good squatting bud
> 
> And i see ROB's online as my 'like' stiffy has twitched in to life.


Yes I am!



flinty90 said:


> yeah the little cnuts on the likes mission !!!


Plenty more to come


----------



## Uriel

Chillibeef and fuking eggs...........holy Christ, your fuking dung splash must honk the house out


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Chillibeef and fuking eggs...........holy Christ, your fuking dung splash must honk the house out


its like fcukin tarmac mate .... i will have Milky and his mates around soon trying to buy my sh1t for there driveway business lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

It must look like the Exxon valdez crashed in your sh1tter bro lol


----------



## Sureno

flinty, now you can be the complete man.... enjoy [email protected] x


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> flinty, now you can be the complete man.... enjoy [email protected] x


is that you sureno ???? i presume it is with the skinny body and arms ????


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> is that you sureno ???? i presume it is with the skinny body and arms ????


[email protected] off I thought that was you with that beard


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> [email protected] off I thought that was you with that beard


im not a fcikin arab though !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

has anyone tried that?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> has anyone tried that?


Yes Sureno and videod it too lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Yes Sureno and videod it too lol !!!


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'd give it a go with a thompson directory but fvck the yellow pages that cnuts thick!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd give it a go with a thompson directory but fvck the yellow pages that cnuts thick!


Try it with your local dominos pizza leaflet and get back to us


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> has anyone tried that?


A mate of mine used to do it all the time after a bottle of voddy and couple of lines lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can I unfold it so it's not 3 layers first?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Can I unfold it so it's not 3 layers first?


i would be amazed if you can unfold it without ringing the number and odering a house special first ya greedy cnut !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i would be amazed if you can unfold it without ringing the number and odering a house special first ya greedy cnut !!!


Haha i was with a chinese bird the other night, she said i do what you want sucky sucky, fvcky fvcky... So i said i'll have a 69 then, she said fvck off im not cooking at this time lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i would be amazed if you can unfold it without ringing the number and odering a house special first ya greedy cnut !!!


lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i would be amazed if you can unfold it without ringing the number and odering a house special first ya greedy cnut !!!


Fvck off, Dominos is sh1te. Now a Pappa John's menu, that's like the little book of doughy dreams. :drool:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off, Dominos is sh1te. Now a Pappa John's menu, that's like the little book of doughy dreams. :drool:


Actually, im not a big pizza fan but papa johns are a nice pizza


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off, Dominos is sh1te. Now my a$$ cheeks, they are like little balls of doughy dreams. :drool:


Come on mate keep my journal free of your gayness X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Actually, im not a big pizza fan but papa johns are a nice pizza


More of a fried chicken fan I see, no wonder you and Brenda get on so well. KFC is a godsend though, have to limit that to once every couple of months otherwise I worry I may get addicted (again).


----------



## Guest

Chanel 3 now guys, look at these little people


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Come on mate keep my journal free of your gayness X


Sorry, from reading most of this I thought I was in the gay section of the AL?? My mistake. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Chanel 3 now guys, look at these little people


Sorry i just find these things fascinating


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> Chanel 3 now guys, look at these little people


Some of us are at work you lazy cnut


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Some of us are at work you lazy cnut


Do some fvcking work then you lazy fvcker! Viking my ass they pulled their finger out lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> More of a fried chicken fan I see, no wonder you and Brenda get on so well. KFC is a godsend though, have to limit that to once every couple of months otherwise I worry I may get addicted (again).


every week without fail (not looking forward to dropping it when my new year assisted diet begins)


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> every week without fail (not looking forward to dropping it when my new year assisted diet begins)


Why have you got to drop it mate, can you not fit it into your macs once a week?

What is this assisted diet thing, you speak of?

I will be eating kfc while on cycle no doubt about that


----------



## Sureno

So how's life in the fat lane cnuty


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Why have you got to drop it mate, can you not fit it into your macs once a week?
> 
> What is this assisted diet thing, you speak of?
> 
> I will be eating kfc while on cycle no doubt about that


Probably not because i want as much fat loss as possible in as short a time as possible so i can get back to my kfc and beer asap :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> So how's life in the fat lane cnuty


its going well skinny thanks ...

im off for a shower in a minute then off out to mates house to meet up before the concert tonight...

cant talk must dash speak later lover X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> its going well skinny thanks ...
> 
> im off for a shower in a minute then off out to mates house to meet up before the concert tonight...
> 
> cant talk mustache (sureno) speak later lover X


fixed


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Probably not because i want as much fat loss as possible in as short a time as possible so i can get back to my kfc and beer asap :rolleye:


so will this be a 1 week diet then

If you log on and you're making spelling mistakes and being more cnuty than usual i'll put it down to kfc withdrawl symptoms


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> so will this be a 1 week diet then
> 
> If you log on and you're making spelling mistakes and being more cnuty than usual i'll put it down to kfc withdrawl symptoms


yup, he'll be missin them 11 herbs and spices! :lol:


----------



## Breda

DiggyV said:


> yup, he'll be missin them 11 herbs and spices! :lol:


gotta feel for his Mrs and kids... he'll be like a distant stranger in that house while he's dieting


----------



## Fatstuff

hey, it may not happen yet - i may do my pct and time off and decide to go bulking again lol  bring on the k to the fizzle


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> gotta feel for his Mrs and kid... he'll be like a distant stranger in that house while he's dieting


fixed


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> hey, it may not happen yet - i may do my pct and time off and decide to go bulking again lol  bring on the k to the fizzle


mate you have a kfc app, if you ever think about eliminating kfc from your diet you are no longer an honourary black man.......... Seriously!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> fixed


thanks


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> mate you have a kfc app, if you ever think about eliminating kfc from your diet you are no longer an honourary black man.......... Seriously!!


Its only temporary breda, u know that ill come crawling back to the colonel - he will have a wicked zinger meal with gravy and pepsi max waiting for me (this is my cheat meal) when im not cheating i have 3 piece variety meal thigh and breast only and the chips go in the bin


----------



## Sureno

Have a sh!t time at the concert t!t face x


----------



## luther1

Yeah,i hope the lead singer dives in to do a crowd surf,lands on your head and knocks some sense into you,then you go home and and listen to Solar radio and get down the soul and R&B flavas.


----------



## Uriel

He'll be getting booted around the mosh pit by a load of scroats on naps lol.....silly old cnut........he'll be at val doonacan concert again next year lol


----------



## flinty90

Well what can i say . Motley crue were absloutely fcukin awesome.. Tommy lee's drum solo on his revolving drum kit was superb... this was not last nights show but its same set ... sound quality a little bit poor but it gave me goosebumps


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're up earlier that I thought you'd be big man, thought you might be hanging out your ar$e from over indulgence on the beers.


----------



## flinty90

and as for the rest of the concert ... Steel panther were funny as hell, really great group to watch..

Def leppard who im a big fan of were rubbish, the music was great but poor Mr elliot just couldnt cut the lyrics anymore.. sounds loads better on cd.. i walked out after 5 songs, but motley crue definitely stole the night for me amazing group to go watch !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You're up earlier that I thought you'd be big man, thought you might be hanging out your ar$e from over indulgence on the beers.


I had one beer mate 1st one in 12 weeks X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I had one beer mate 1st one in 12 weeks X


Nicely done, takes some will power especially when most people around you are cnuted. WHat's the plan today then?


----------



## Guest

Good man, 1 beer! How was the mosh pit?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Good man, 1 beer! How was the mosh pit?


lol it was pretty good mate . had my elbows and head in a few folks back and face hahaha !!!! i loved it .....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done, takes some will power especially when most people around you are cnuted. WHat's the plan today then?


yeah my mates were all drinking from about 3 pm .. i drove aswell so didnt let myself get on the beer, im glad too as i still enjoyed the night and feel great waking up this morning too haha, my mates must be hanging..

Im off today for a couple of days up manchester area. to stay with a mate so wont be on till sunday. not leaving till 1 ish though !!!!

you lot been training ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Any crowd surfing or nobody there able to lift your heavy ar$e in the air!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah my mates were all drinking from about 3 pm .. i drove aswell so didnt let myself get on the beer, im glad too as i still enjoyed the night and feel great waking up this morning too haha, my mates must be hanging..
> 
> Im off today for a couple of days up manchester area. to stay with a mate so wont be on till sunday. not leaving till 1 ish though !!!!
> 
> you lot been training ??


Yes mate, hit back and bi's this morning which was good. No deads still cos of lower back but going to bring them in from next week with lower weight and more volume. Think ROB did boulders this morning.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Any crowd surfing or nobody there able to lift your heavy ar$e in the air!?


i will say one thing, when i went to toilet and came back it wasnt much effort getting back to my place in the crowd lol... just moving people out the way like a tank..

oh and wer were about 3 rows back from the stage . if tommy had dropped his c0ck out it would have probably hit us on the head we were that close lol !!!

some fit women in there aswell and he could have smashed any one of them . lucky cnut !!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, hit back and bi's this morning which was good. No deads still cos of lower back but going to bring them in from next week with lower weight and more volume. Think ROB did boulders this morning.


eah ROB has just called round to my house for 10 minutes on his way to work. little cnut looking quite large today in his shirt and tie haha.. and he has been shrugging 235 kg this morning ... looks like he may be catching up with me


----------



## Guest

Haha little cvnt looking large today hahaha funny fvcker


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> eah ROB has just called round to my house for 10 minutes on his way to work. little cnut looking quite large today in his shirt and tie haha.. and he has been shrugging 235 kg this morning ... looks like he may be catching up with me


Has he now? What a sneaky little cnut, that's pretty good shrugging. Amazing how gear can transform a streak of pi$$ in to superman!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Has he now? What a sneaky little cnut, that's pretty good shrugging. Amazing how gear can transform a streak of pi$$ in to superman!


mate he is getting some right shape and size on him, its almost noticable every time i see him now ... doing well bless him .. little Meatball !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> mate he is getting some right shape and size on him, its almost noticable every time i see him now ... doing well bless him .. little Meatball !!!


THat's great, he's bang in to it now and the gear will be kicking well in and working well with the training and food he's putting away.

Are you guys bothering with an AI on this cycle like adex or similar?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> THat's great, he's bang in to it now and the gear will be kicking well in and working well with the training and food he's putting away.
> 
> Are you guys bothering with an AI on this cycle like adex or similar?


not took any yet, to be fair my face flushes have pretty much dissapeared mate, i think upping my calories has done the world of good.... plus i have changed back to just test E and it seems a lot better for me personally !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> not took any yet, to be fair my face flushes have pretty much dissapeared mate, i think upping my calories has done the world of good.... plus i have changed back to just test E and it seems a lot better for me personally !!!


Cool, got any on hand just incase? I've pretty much decided to wait until after the honeymoon I think. It's a bit gay I know but I feel more comfortable with doing it then which is obviously important. ALso have full approval from the Mrs so can bang it in until my hearts content once we get back!! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool, got any on hand just incase? I've pretty much decided to wait until after the honeymoon I think. It's a bit gay I know but I feel more comfortable with doing it then which is obviously important. ALso have full approval from the Mrs so can bang it in until my hearts content once we get back!! :thumb:


your right it is gay lol... but totally up to you mate whatever you decide it has to be the right choice for your circumstances..

if i need it mate its only a day away X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your right it is gay lol... but totally up to you mate whatever you decide it has to be the right choice for your circumstances..
> 
> if i need it mate its only a day away X


haha I can handle the mocking knowing that I can unlease hell in 5 months time! It's a long time to wait once you've made the decision to do it but I've got a little something on it's way to tide me over from Jan to March so it's not all bad!


----------



## luther1

I'd rather rub an orbital sander over my big fat hairy bollox for three hours than watch that sh1te.  Anyway you fat cnut,have a good weekend in Manc and we'll all take the pi$$ out of you while you're gone x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'd rather rub an orbital sander over my big fat hairy bollox for three hours than watch that sh1te.  Anyway you fat cnut,have a good weekend in Manc and we'll all take the pi$$ out of you while you're gone x


you have no idea about anything x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> mate he is getting some right shape and size on him, its almost noticable every time i see him now ... doing well bless him .. little Meatball !!!


Thanks Mate! 

You've leaned up loads since meeting you 8 weeks ago, crazy how much things change!!

Plus the new haircut tops it off, massive chest, gorilla back, absolute monster!!


----------



## flinty90

right i just had my sushi , going to grab a protein shake and then im off chaps, see ya sunday ,, have a great weekend !!!! X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> right i just had my sushi , going to grab a protein shake and then im off chaps, see ya sunday ,, have a great weekend !!!! X


Have fun mate!

If you don't hear from me, Mike has broken me


----------



## luther1

I bet he's really gone round Michael Barrymores for a pool party,the queer cnut.


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> I bet he's really gone round Michael Barrymores for a pool party,the queer cnut.


More like flinty's felt hung extravaganza lol


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I bet he's really gone round Michael Barrymores for a pool party,the queer cnut.


I think he'll be a bit uncomfortable in his prescence i reckon he'll be more comfortable with gary glitter seein as he looks like a ****in peado the peado looking ****


----------



## luther1

Or, hes in panto ( oh yes he is) as one of Snow Whites dwarfs,Cnuty.


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Or, hes in panto ( oh yes he is) as one of Snow Whites dwarfs,Cnuty.


Oh no he isn't !!

He's behind you


----------



## Milky

Where in Manc is he going the hairy faced git ?

I may hunt him down and terrorise him.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Where in Manc is he going the hairy faced git ?
> 
> I may hunt him down and terrorise him.


Lol, that would surprise him


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whatever the cnuts hang out. That's where he'll be.


----------



## luther1

He'll be down Canal Street somewhere in his leather chaps


----------



## Breda

You'll find him in some underground peado lab (ugpl) creating children simulates to molest


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> He'll be down Canal Street somewhere in his leather chaps


Ha ha yeah he will fit right in.

You ever been down there mate ? I have its an eye opener to say the least, and by eye l mean the ones on your face.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I reckon luther's been there winking the ol browny at all the 'girls' eh luth??


----------



## Sureno

Sh!t I was meant to put flintys feltching extravaganza


----------



## flinty90

you bunch of cnuts.....

Now im back your all gonna fcukin pay fcukin my journal up with all your sh1t..

And all training like a bunch of pussys for a guess, talkin about how much c0ck you have been sticking up yourselves...

But i had a good weekend anyway thanks .. had some beer and nice food, back on it tomorrow strict again... get this body rocking !!!


----------



## Guest

So back on it tomorrow.....!?!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> So back on it tomorrow.....!?!


yes mate. will be jabbing tomorrow or tonight , seeing as i missed saturdays jab... might go to 5 ml per week for a few weeks

chest tomorrow woop woop...

at least i feel rested and chilled now, and definitely ready to get back in gym


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate. will be jabbing tomorrow or tonight , seeing as i missed saturdays jab... might go to 5 ml per week for a few weeks
> 
> chest tomorrow woop woop...
> 
> at least i feel rested and chilled now, and definitely ready to get back in gym


Do it 

Bet you feel better for it, always nice to have a few days off


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Do it
> 
> Bet you feel better for it, always nice to have a few days off


yeah mate i feel like i needed it.. not bothered about taking a week off but i trained last on thursday so thur till monday off will be sufficient i feel...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate i feel like i needed it.. not bothered about taking a week off but i trained last on thursday so thur till monday off will be sufficient i feel...


Yeah thats enough time off 

Just enough, then it calls you back!!! :lol:


----------



## kites1664

Well it's been a quiet and very tame weekend around here without you mate


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Well it's been a quiet and very tame weekend around here without you mate


AWWW thanks mate its nice to get noticed ... even if it is i get noticed for bieng "that cnut that takes the p1ss " lol ...


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Ha ha yeah he will fit right in.
> 
> You ever been down there mate ? I have its an eye opener to say the least, and by eye l mean the ones on your face.


No never been Milky,but years ago my cousin used to own a couple of gay clubs in Brighton and i used to go down there with either my gf or my training partner who was Mr.South Coast Britain back then. My cousin always said that we wouldn't get any hassle because they can tell if we were gay or not. So that was our cue when it got really hot in the club to take our shirts off like everyone else and dance haha. I don't know if i was actually relieved we didn't get chatted up or gutted that no-one fancied us! Certainly was an eye opener in the toilets.(no ****)


----------



## Guest

Have a good session today !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Have a good session today !!!


Was just about to post in here lol....

Feel great this morning, the rest/crappy food/ and decent beer this weekend has done me the world of good. not an ache or pain in sight (touching wood as i type that) lol...

Going to go give chest some hammer today.

Might take routine right down to basics this week and just do smaller rep ranges with bigger weights , see how i go ... will probably end up doing a normal hardcore chest session haha..

Also helping a mate move 2 big wardrobes upstairs later thats going to be fun after we have trained tut...


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> No never been Milky,but years ago my cousin used to own a couple of gay clubs in Brighton and i used to go down there with either my gf or my training partner who was Mr.South Coast Britain back then. My cousin always said that we wouldn't get any hassle because they can tell if we were gay or not. So that was our cue when it got really hot in the club to take our shirts off like everyone else and dance haha. I don't know if i was actually relieved we didn't get chatted up or gutted that no-one fancied us! Certainly was an eye opener in the toilets.(no ****)


Did you not get chatted up because your even useless at being a gay, is their anything your actually good at other then being useless  x


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Did you not get chatted up because your even useless at being a gay, is their anything your actually good at other then being useless  x


Mate your on it this morning arent you pmsl... heres me in a good mood and bieng nice , and i see your bieng a cnut straight off the bat hahaha..

You training today mate ??


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> Mate your on it this morning arent you pmsl... heres me in a good mood and bieng nice , and i see your bieng a cnut straight off the bat hahaha..
> 
> You training today mate ??


Yeah going to rock my 20kg squats  but I'm pretty [email protected] from deads yesterday

it's just easy being a Cnut to Luther 

What you training today bro?


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Yeah going to rock my 20kg squats  nah it's just easy being a Cnut to Luther
> 
> What you training today bro?


do you come in here and not read any of my posts you tool lol !!!!

CHEST goddammit


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> do you come in here and not read any of my posts you tool lol !!!!
> 
> CHEST goddammit


Lol Luther got my attention today the David hasselhoff wannabe, why you thinking about lightening the load on chest?


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Lol Luther got my attention today the David hasselhoff wannabe, why you thinking about lightening the load on chest?


not lightening mate reducing reps pal i do 15 reps normally per set and 4 sets per exercise...

was thinking maybe go down to about 6 - 10 reps per set and seeing what weights i can blast that out at....

i might leave it till after christmas to do that and change training around a little bit, im reluctant to change when things are working at minute to be fair ....

My chest has gone from just over 46 inches up to 51 inches in 4 months mate . thats progress as far as im concerned so i know things are working ...


----------



## Sureno

Good gains bro, don't they say change every 6 weeks? I'm a bit like change when things slow down and I'm not feeling much DOMS the next day


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Good gains bro, don't they say change every 6 weeks? I'm a bit like change when things slow down and I'm not feeling much DOMS the next day


to be fair my routines change very slightly on a 3 week rotation..

i will stagger weights and reps for 1 or 2 weeks then do 3 weeks at a set weight and rep range. then pyramid again for 1 or 2 weeks ..

this seems to have helped keep progression at a good rate and blasts you up through the weights very quickly ...

Mate 14 months ago my bench press was about 40 kg for 6 reps lol... thats no lie ...


----------



## Sureno

Lol are you serious??? 40kg??? How long you been training mate??? Natty included? That's some awesome development, I was like that when I first started training, got amazing gains


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Lol are you serious??? 40kg??? How long you been training mate??? Natty included? That's some awesome development, I was like that when I first started training, got amazing gains


seriously i have only been training properly and i mean properly for about 14 months...

all the training i did before this was just cardio and circuits so no real weight just to drop all my weight mate...

and yeah to go from 40 kg for 6 reps up to 150 kg for 3 reps is definitely good progress...

I have been in and around gyms for years to be fair.. but i have never really got into it until i started using this site and found a serious training partner who pushes me to my limit..it also helps now that i work in the gym and can see where others fail , and i know how to make them train better and harder..

im very happy with things at the minute , i hope they continue for me.. as im sure we all do !!!


----------



## Sureno

Ah it makes more sense now, I hate to be the one but all the amazing gains you are seeing slow right down 2/3 courses in, then you'll be looking for places to pin 3g+ of gear too when I started gear (19) I must of put on nearly 3 stone lol and kept every ounce, it's a great place where you are at right now


----------



## Breda

Good day to you cnut... I can't be assed to find out what workout you're doin today but what ever it is make it fcukin hurt


----------



## flinty90

OK my training today was sponsored by this tune mint !!!!






CHEST !!!

Warm up

*DB flies*

15 x 10 kg

15 x 10 kg

*Low incline press*

15 x 70 kg

15 x 90 kg

15 x 110kg

10 x 120kg

*Cable crossovers*

15 x 35

15 x 40 Plus 10 incline push ups mates weight on back

15 x 50 plus 10 push ups mates weight on back

15 x 60 plus 10 push ups mates weight on back

*Seated chest press *

10 x 65 kg into 15 standing plate flies to side

10 x 85 kg into 15 standing plate flies - 10 front plate raises

15 x 100kg into 20 standing plate flies - 15 front plate raises - 15 push ups (bodyweight)

chest done..

feel really thick and full today after the weekend carb up felt really nice, no aches and pains just nice solid and strong....

Back to gym today at 3:30 to train my missus (she likes me to push her) and then back to gym again tonight about 6:15 to train my 2 lads ... busy day today for me !!!!


----------



## Sureno

So doesn't rob train with you or do you just train rob?


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> So doesn't rob train with you or do you just train rob?


ROB trains with me on saturdays mate , we train a different bodypart every saturday pal.. that way i can keep an eye on him and also push him to the next level . but i do advise him on training so he knows what to aim for each week in his own sessions...

He would grow too fast training with me every session mate lol...

He loves it , we are hardcore !!!


----------



## Guest

Bloody hell!

First session back hit hard 

Good going mate.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> OK my training today was sponsored by this tune mint !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEST !!!
> 
> Warm up
> 
> *DB flies*
> 
> 15 x 10 kg
> 
> 15 x 10 kg
> 
> *Low incline press*
> 
> 15 x 70 kg
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 15 x 110kg
> 
> 10 x 120kg
> 
> *Cable crossovers*
> 
> 15 x 35
> 
> 15 x 40 Plus 10 incline push ups mates weight on back
> 
> 15 x 50 plus 10 push ups mates weight on back
> 
> 15 x 60 plus 10 push ups mates weight on back
> 
> *Seated chest press *
> 
> 10 x 65 kg into 15 standing plate flies to side
> 
> 10 x 85 kg into 15 standing plate flies - 10 front plate raises
> 
> 15 x 100kg into 20 standing plate flies - 15 front plate raises - 15 push ups (bodyweight)
> 
> chest done..
> 
> feel really thick and full today after the weekend carb up felt really nice, no aches and pains just nice solid and strong....
> 
> Back to gym today at 3:30 to train my missus (she likes me to push her) and then back to gym again tonight about 6:15 to train my 2 lads ... busy day today for me !!!!


Mate i thought you were goin for lower reps today... what happened?

Trainin the mrs later i see and she also likes you to push her sounds like shes into rape role play bro lol

Have a good one Cnuty


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ROB trains with me on saturdays mate , we train a different bodypart every saturday pal.. that way i can keep an eye on him and also push him to the next level . but i do advise him on training so he knows what to aim for each week in his own sessions...
> 
> He would grow too fast training with me every session mate lol...
> 
> He loves it , we are hardcore !!!


This is all true sureno !!

He would even make a seasoned fit bloke like you grow!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Mate i thought you were goin for lower reps today... what happened?
> 
> Trainin the mrs later i see and she also likes you to push her sounds like shes into rape role play bro lol
> 
> Have a good one Cnuty


decided to stick to higher reps mate till after christmas. then going to drop it to more Dorian style of training for a few months to change things up a bit !!!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> decided to stick to higher reps mate till after christmas. then going to drop it to more Dorian style of training for a few months to change things up a bit !!!!


Cool... Havent hit a plateu have you mate or is it more of a concious decision to change things up and see how you progress


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Cool... Havent hit a plateu have you mate or is it more of a concious decision to change things up and see how you progress


Not at all mate im actually reigning myself in doing this at ninute mate i like to press heavy weights for 3 - 4 reps dont get me wrong, but i also like banging a set of 15 reps out with a heavy weight mate. the physical pump and feeling when you have done that is immense and the growth it stimulates is awesome...

when i start repping 120 for 10 - 15 reps easily i will then do a week of weight pyramids then go back to 4 sets of 15 at 130 kg ....

150 kg for 3 sounds impressive yeah and feels good, but i like the sound of 120 for 15 reps more for some reason and will definitely like to hit 150 for 15 reps mate !!!

when you can throw them plates on a bar and just rep out with them whilst everyone else is using them as a 1 rep max, thats when i feel good X


----------



## Sureno

I trained HIT for years, had very good stamina and still do although it has faded a little, now what I like to do In a 4 working set exercise is do 3 sets 10-15 and last set heavy so as I fail pretty quick. The way I see it the reps fill the muscle with blood and on the last set it just rips what little fibres you have left out of sheer shock and fatigue, it's a happy medium in my eyes


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Not at all mate im actually reigning myself in doing this at ninute mate i like to press heavy weights for 3 - 4 reps dont get me wrong, but i also like banging a set of 15 reps out with a heavy weight mate. the physical pump and feeling when you have done that is immense and the growth it stimulates is awesome...
> 
> when i start repping 120 for 10 - 15 reps easily i will then do a week of weight pyramids then go back to 4 sets of 15 at 130 kg ....
> 
> 150 kg for 3 sounds impressive yeah and feels good, but i like the sound of 120 for 15 reps more for some reason and will definitely like to hit 150 for 15 reps mate !!!
> 
> when you can throw them plates on a bar and just rep out with them whilst everyone else is using them as a 1 rep max, thats when i feel good X


Alright alright stop showin off you cnut


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Alright alright stop showin off you cnut


Not showing off mate its just the way i see it Bro ..... \X


----------



## flinty90

right im off to gym again lol go make sure my missus is lifting about the same as Ginger ben hehehe !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> right im off to gym again lol go make sure my missus is lifting about the same as Ginger ben hehehe !!!


just a light session then?

PMSL


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> just a light session then?
> 
> PMSL


yeah she is only 8 stone wet through though lol... but she is a strong little fcuker when she puts her mid to it !!! she was benching 40 kg today not bad really bless her, and thats

15 x 30 kg

15 x 35 kg

15 x 37.5kg

15 x 40 kg

was quite impressed !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> right im off to gym again lol go make sure my missus is lifting about the same as Ginger ben hehehe !!!


Oi, cnut! :blowme:


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Not showing off mate its just the way i see it Bro ..... \X


Are you being modest :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Are you being modest :confused1:


you have confused me yet again Breda lol.. you are getting very close to my remove stick hahaha !!!!

only kidding , not bieng modest i was saying how i saw things .. and that i would rather do 120 kg for 15 reps (when i can) rather than say 150 for 2 or 3 reps ..

do you get me ...


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> you have confused me yet again Breda lol.. you are getting very close to my remove stick hahaha !!!!
> 
> only kidding , not bieng modest i was saying how i saw things .. and that i would rather do 120 kg for 15 reps (when i can) rather than say 150 for 2 or 3 reps ..
> 
> do you get me ...


Yes i get you you cnut

when i said stop showing off i expected you to come out with a smart assed comment (as you usually do) but you were very level headed in your response and it threw me off... Are we clear? lol

I hear what you are saying tho mate 120 for 15 would be more benifical then 150 for 2-3 but you are strong as an ox mate not many people can get 8 reps on 120 let alone 15 x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Yes i get you you cnut
> 
> when i said stop showing off i expected you to come out with a smart assed comment (as you usually do) but you were very level headed in your response and it threw me off... Are we clear? lol
> 
> I hear what you are saying tho mate 120 for 15 would be more benifical then 150 for 2-3 but you are strong as an ox mate not many people can get 8 reps on 120 let alone 15 x


yeah mate i know what ya saying..

but its all relative i mean for anyone ...

so say your bench is what 100 kg for 3 reps it would still be better to actually say you can do 90 kg for 15 reps ... ya get me blud X


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate i know what ya saying..
> 
> but its all relative i mean for anyone ...
> 
> so say your bench is what 100 kg for 3 reps it would still be better to actually say you can do 90 kg for 15 reps ... ya get me blud X


Get you fam

I hate benchin tbh so i do 5 x 5 but i'm thinking of switching it up and goin for reps again


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Get you fam
> 
> I hate benchin tbh so i do 5 x 5 but i'm thinking of switching it up and goin for reps again


what you benching at the minute mate ???? in fact what lift weights do you do in general

Bench

squat

deads

shoulder press ???

lets have a look


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what you benching at the minute mate ???? in fact what lift weights do you do in general
> 
> Bench
> 
> squat
> 
> deads
> 
> shoulder press ???
> 
> lets have a look


Get a fvcking spam thread, I mean journal going you little cnut you!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Get a fvcking spam thread, I mean journal going you little cnut you!


I've got one :lol:


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2681859 said:


> what you benching at the minute mate ???? in fact what lift weights do you do in general
> 
> Bench 92.5 5x5 well got 3 on last set last session for reps it was 80kg but that was months ago
> 
> squat haven't squated for a while last time was 140 5 x 5 leg press 250 for reps, weights goin up each week which is good
> 
> deads 170 for 6
> 
> shoulder press ??? 90 on smith 5 x 5, hammer press thingy 40 for reps db 30 for reps
> 
> lets have a look


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I've got one :lol:


Hahahaha


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2681879]Ben:2681879[/URL] said:


> Get a fvcking spam thread, I mean journal going you little cnut you!


One day mate one day but it'll be like thinstuffs.... Update free


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol sorry Breda, I'll be online a bit more soon


----------



## Mr_Morocco

think im gonna train for reps when i get back in gym at home aswell, need to change things up n sort my diet out before i get on the juice


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2681919 said:


> Lol sorry Breda, I'll be online a bit more soon


No rush mate I'm sure we're not missing anything


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> think im gonna train for reps when i get back in gym at home aswell, need to change things up n sort my diet out before i get on the juice


Mate, I can't stress this enough, u need to be munching calories after calories - do a search for hardcore bulking by Gavin Kane - very good bunch of articles, have a good read of the diet article. In fact it's all a good read.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ive got a good appetite mate and have money set aside to go on a food shopping spree before i start the juice but im not starting till febuary the 1st so ive got a month in the gym and to start eating the right stuff


----------



## flinty90

just got back from the gym AGAIN.. been training one of my lads, he is 22 years old,

been on the gear for a bit now

started on 4 weeks 1 t bullet per day

2 ml of test per week and 2 ml of deca...

he is really getting some size on him now, his training is really nice tempo he does everything you tell him really steady and full rom .. you can just see the difference in his growth by doing the training properly...

its worth baring in mind guys.. sometimes dropping back down your weights and ensuring really slow positives and negatives and absloute full rom really will grow you quickly and your weight will fly up too ..

im well pleased with his progress..

ROB you would be good to train with him and come and see him too mate you would be amazed.. he entered the gym at 11 1/2 stone at 19 years old, now he is about 14 1/2 stone and not an ounce of fat on him !!!


----------



## Guest

Have a good day big man !!??


----------



## flinty90

right action plan today...

im thinking that im sick of hanging round in training clothes lol. so im gonna get a nice pair of jeans on today and a nice top, pop into town and see what i can get missus for christmas. feel smart for a few hours , before the fcukin gym stuff goes back on to smash back to bits tonight....

anyone else ever feel that they need to make an effort to feel smartly dressed for a few hours between the gym and fcukin work overalls and flameproof clothing ...

p1sses me off sometimes feeling like a fcukin scruff most of the time lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> right action plan today...
> 
> im thinking that im sick of hanging round in training clothes lol. so im gonna get a nice pair of jeans on today and a nice top, pop into town and see what i can get missus for christmas. feel smart for a few hours , before the fcukin gym stuff goes back on to smash back to bits tonight....
> 
> anyone else ever feel that they need to make an effort to feel smartly dressed for a few hours between the gym and fcukin work overalls and flameproof clothing ...
> 
> p1sses me off sometimes feeling like a fcukin scruff most of the time lol


Spend all day at work suited up so I love getting scruffy sh1t on when I get home or at weekends.

However I can see your point though mate. No doubt this nice top of yours will be on the tight side....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Spend all day at work suited up so I love getting scruffy sh1t on when I get home or at weekends.
> 
> However I can see your point though mate. No doubt this nice top of yours will be on the tight side....


when your a fat cnut mate most tops are on tight side lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol. You must be looking a lot leaner now mate. What do you reckon your bf is?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. You must be looking a lot leaner now mate. What do you reckon your bf is?


This is a point bro

I think we're due some update photo's Flint!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. You must be looking a lot leaner now mate. What do you reckon your bf is?


mate i have not got a clue.... i have no means of telling me this..

does fat cnut class as a percentage lol....

in seriousness i am still holding gut fat as a lot do i guess. but its definitel breaking down well. and i feel like i look good personally in clothes .... i still have a long way to go though mate but its all going in the right direction... i will never have a 6 pack but i have no actual interest in having one either.. i would rather be massive and solide, than skinny and defined to tell the truth...

its always hard to look at yourself and think how do i look to other people, do i look big, small , fat etc.... no one ever feels big enough or cut enough or lean enough or whatever mate until someone actually says, fcuk me your looking well .. you know what i mean !!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> This is a point bro
> 
> I think we're due some update photo's Flint!!!


not updating till end of this cycle mate ...

ROB is my weekly update , as he is the only one that will notice , as i see most other people day in day out lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Spend all day at work suited up in my gimp mask and crotchless leathers


I knew you worked in soho  :lol:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> not updating till end of this cycle mate ...
> 
> ROB is my weekly update , as he is the only one that will notice , as i see most other people day in day out lol !!!


From when I first met you with Paul your body has really changed mate!

If Paul saw you know he'd not believe it!

Really lean and obvious fat loss mate


----------



## VeNuM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzbU****6gw


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I knew you worked in soho  :lol:


Only on a Saturday!


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> From when I first met you with Paul your body has really changed mate!
> 
> If Paul saw you know he'd not believe it!
> 
> Really lean and obvious fat loss mate


Thanks for the update image Rob... Keep us updated with his progress mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Thanks for the update image Rob... Keep us updated with his progress mate


My progress is easy to update mate

From beast to Beastality in 4 months XX


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> My progress is easy to update mate
> 
> From beast to Beastality in 4 months XX


You dirty perv... I always kew you had it in you mate


----------



## flinty90

ok done back tonight and absolutely smashed it too bits...

just went all out on reps and weight until was totally wrecked...

got a massive headache all day so was proud that i stuck in there when i could have dropped out ....

will put routine up tomorrow i need a sh1t lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ok done back tonight and absolutely smashed it too bits...
> 
> just went all out on reps and weight until was totally wrecked...
> 
> got a massive headache all day so was proud that i stuck in there when i could have dropped out ....
> 
> will put routine up tomorrow i need a sh1t lol !!!


Have a good sh1t !!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Have a good sh1t !!


I did do mate it was awesome lol.... what you up too ya fcukin scaggy cnut !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> I did do mate it was awesome lol.... what you up too ya fcukin scaggy cnut !!


PMSL!

Just been in frankie and rip offs , going to hit the sack soon! I'm fooked lol.

Won't sleep well I guarantee!


----------



## Uriel

I'm lying in my scratcher........fuking cream crackered lol.....I cant even be botheted playing with my Willy


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> I'm lying in my scratcher........fuking cream crackered lol.....I cant even be botheted playing with my Willy


You're not ill are you? :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood

oi flinty why no progress pics?


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> I'm lying in my scratcher........fuking cream crackered lol.....I cant even be botheted playing with my Willy


no - i soldiered on to perform the sex act lol


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> oi flinty why no progress pics?


cos i dont like to give you all the satisfaction of masterbating over my hot new body lol....


----------



## Fatstuff

bizzlewood said:


> oi flinty why no progress pics?


because he dont really train hes only on here to muscle worship and masturbate


----------



## flinty90

OK so been in to work this morning to pick a mate up ,, also used the comanys fuel card to fill my car up with diesel lol, christmas bonus thanks ..

Having day off today then will hit shoulders tomorrow evening ..

ROB we training saturday or not you plum ???

my chest is aching like fcuk stilll from mondays session ...must have hit it gooood..

gonna bang another 3 ml in tomorrow delt shots , just had my nurse friend drop me loads of barrels and pins off woop woop ... courtesy of the NHS !!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> because he dont really train hes only on here to muscle worship and masturbate


I dont feel the need to keep updating with progress pics, my body is a walking progress picture.. if folks wanna see it that bad come find me lol X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> OK so been in to work this morning to pick a mate up ,, also used the comanys fuel card to fill my car up with diesel lol, christmas bonus thanks ..
> 
> Having day off today then will hit shoulders tomorrow evening ..
> 
> ROB we training saturday or not you plum ???
> 
> my chest is aching like fcuk stilll from mondays session ...must have hit it gooood..
> 
> gonna bang another 3 ml in tomorrow delt shots , just had my nurse friend drop me loads of barrels and pins off woop woop ... courtesy of the NHS !!!


Love it, my course is nearly over, will come off for 6 weeks and get back on it


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> OK so been in to work this morning to pick a mate up ,, also used the comanys fuel card to fill my car up with diesel lol, christmas bonus thanks ..
> 
> Having day off today then will hit shoulders tomorrow evening ..
> 
> ROB we training saturday or not you plum ???
> 
> my chest is aching like fcuk stilll from mondays session ...must have hit it gooood..
> 
> gonna bang another 3 ml in tomorrow delt shots , just had my nurse friend drop me loads of barrels and pins off woop woop ... courtesy of the NHS !!!


Double Christmas there then Flinty! Always nice to get something back from the NHS after paying all that NI! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Love it, my course is nearly over, will come off for 6 weeks and get back on it


its finished ?? how long where you on for mate altogether ???

this for me is my 13th week altogether counting the anavar before it too !!! im extending all bieng well till end of february then i will drop dose and cruise for a while ... and think up a dreamy 2nd blast course lol !!!! yum yum get in my body


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Double Christmas there then Flinty! Always noce to get something back from the NHS after paying all that NI! :thumb:


TOO fcukin right mate, they were useless when i actually fcukin needed them , so now i will get money back in pins and barrels lol.. she getting me a load of 5 ml barrels over weekend so my cycle might go up hahaha


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> its finished ?? how long where you on for mate altogether ???
> 
> this for me is my 13th week altogether counting the anavar before it too !!! im extending all bieng well till end of february then i will drop dose and cruise for a while ... and think up a dreamy 2nd blast course lol !!!! yum yum get in my body


roughly 11 weeks, i would stay on but i am half trying for a nipper (more complicated than that, mrs has been quitting cigarettes and the meds have messed her menstrual cycle up so we only half trying at mo until shes normal) i am hoping ill get her up the duff in them 6 weeks and then i will become a proper roid abusing cnut and medically castrate myself with it and get huge in the process. Thats the plan lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> roughly 11 weeks, i would stay on but i am half trying for a nipper (more complicated than that, mrs has been quitting cigarettes and the meds have messed her menstrual cycle up so we only half trying at mo until shes normal) i am hoping ill get her up the duff in them 6 weeks and then i will become a proper roid abusing cnut and medically castrate myself with it and get huge in the process. Thats the plan lol


so you droping onto pct mate or just cruising through next 6 weeks ??? if so what dose you cruising on !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> so you droping onto pct mate or just cruising through next 6 weeks ??? if so what dose you cruising on !!!


Im already taking clomid to keep my spunk more volumey, ill continue that while im off and throw some nolva in there beings i got plenty of it knocking around.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Im already taking clomid to keep my spunk more volumey, ill continue that while im off and throw some nolva in there beings i got plenty of it knocking around.


HCG ???


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> HCG ???


Yeah, i will but as bad as this sounds i dont get paid till 23rd and i am absolutely devoid of funds after xmas shopping, mrs bday, moms bday, sisters bday all in one month of wages, i feel financially ar5e raped


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> cos i dont like to give you all the satisfaction of masterbating over my hot new body lol....


Lmao!!!

Common mate need to see how you've improved


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> Lmao!!!
> 
> Common mate need to see how you've improved


i will mate when im done lol....


----------



## luther1

Flinty,what amount are you going to cruise on and is the blast and cruise cycle something you will be doing for a while?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Flinty,what amount are you going to cruise on and is the blast and cruise cycle something you will be doing for a while?


Yes mate i will blast and cruise (as long as i feel ok) for a year probably ...... then will re asses what im doing...

my cruise dose will probably be about 150 mg per week mate . but i will only be cruising for 8 weeks maximum i think !!!!

then blast again for 12 or a cheeky 16 weeks lol !!!!


----------



## luther1

Nice one. Thats my thoughts exactly. 12 on,8 cruise at 150 then back on for a year to 18 months then reassess. I'll be 45 after all that so i might need trt anyway!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Nice one. Thats my thoughts exactly. 12 on,8 cruise at 150 then back on for a year to 18 months then reassess. I'll be 45 after all that so i might need trt anyway!


I didnt realise you were 45 mate !!!!

so you deffo blasting and cruising too the mate ???

i just cant be a$$ed coming off and going through the pct balls etc etc.. i have my kids mate so no need to worry about that, as long as i can get a hard on wether it be naturally or synthetically i dont mind lol....

Uriel seems to get away with it so fcuk it. im 36 years old and im pretty much convinced of what i want to achieve and i will do it a lot better with gear than without !!!

i love how lean its making me feel mate to be fair and how quick its doing that !!!!


----------



## luther1

I'm 44 in April and plan to stay on until i'm 45ish. Like you Flinty i don't want anymore kids, and pct along with the come down is something i can do without right now. The time,effort and money i'm putting into it this time round encourages me to make it work and get to and stay at a good size. I know i can get to 16 stone without much bother, but i want to be reasonably lean and not go under 15 1/2. I also have a point to prove to some cnut in my town so i've got to do it! Plus during summer my ex called me puny haha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm 44 in April and plan to stay on until i'm 45ish. Like you Flinty i don't want anymore kids, and pct along with the come down is something i can do without right now. The time,effort and money i'm putting into it this time round encourages me to make it work and get to and stay at a good size. I know i can get to 16 stone without much bother, but i want to be reasonably lean and not go under 15 1/2. I also have a point to prove to some cnut in my town so i've got to do it! Plus during summer *my ex called me puny *haha


That Sureno can be a b4stard at times , best you be rid of him mate lol.... well good luck mate i hope you get it sorted. i know we all fcuk about and have a laugh but the experience and fcukin knowledge of some of the people posting in mine, surenos, Uriels journals are fcukin awesome mate, and between us all we wont go far wrong with any advice..

fcuck me this is a BB site and i was giving advice on tiling yesterday lol , it realy has got everything !!!! X


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh: Hello you, thought id pop in yours as you pop in mines every now and then :lol: anyway, will be keeping tabs on what yer up to -glorious- subbed :thumb :x


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I'm 44 in April and plan to stay on until i'm 45ish. Like you Flinty i don't want anymore kids, and pct along with the come down is something i can do without right now. The time,effort and money i'm putting into it this time round encourages me to make it work and get to and stay at a good size. I know i can get to 16 stone without much bother, but i want to be reasonably lean and not go under 15 1/2. I also have a point to prove to some cnut in my town so i've got to do it! Plus during summer my ex called me puny haha


I like your ex lol


----------



## Breda

Yo Luth I didn't know you was 44/5 (it explains the red shorts) but mate I wish you the best of luck. I know you're the whipping boy of the little group that seems to have been formed but I think you're quite funny and its good to have you around

Good luck with the b&c both of you... I would do the same but I want to have a few more sproggs before I do it


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Hello you, thought id pop in yours as you pop in mines every now and then :lol: anyway, will be keeping tabs on what yer up to -glorious- subbed :thumb :x


LOL thanks babe, i have not popped into you as much as i would like to , ( i mean into yours ) oh sod it , i need to stop this lol... glad you made it here anyway , i will look after you in my house babe hahah XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> LOL thanks babe, i have not popped into you as much as i would like to , ( i mean into yours ) oh sod it , i need to stop this lol... glad you made it here anyway , i will look after you in my house babe hahah XX


 :001_tt2: psml, thanx hun, my knight in shining stockings...lol


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Yo Luth I didn't know you was 44/5 (it explains the red shorts) but mate I wish you the best of luck. I know you're the whipping boy of the little group that seems to have been formed but I think you're quite funny and its good to have you around
> 
> Good luck with the b&c both of you... I would do the same but I want to have a few more sproggs before I do it


Bro, just spunk into a load of ice cube makers and put in fridge then get on the gear.....just put a spunk cube up any mummy type.....pretty sure that will work


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Bro, just spunk into a load of ice cube makers and put in fridge then get on the gear.....just put a spunk cube up any mummy type.....pretty sure that will work


lol label the fcuker properly though mate you dont want essence of Bredas ba;;bag floating around in your gin and tonic pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol label the fcuker properly though mate you dont want essence of Bredas ba;;bag floating around in your gin and tonic pmsl


Yeah I don't want walk out your fuking kitchen suking in a spunkcicle wondering why every fukers choking on a beer


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol label the fcuker properly though mate you dont want essence of Bredas ba;;bag floating around in your gin and tonic pmsl


Hahahaha where the fvck do you two come up with this stuff. Pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Yeah I don't want walk out your fuking kitchen fuking in a spunkcicle wondering why every fukers choking on a beer


LMFAO Spunkcicle thats my new fcukin word hahahaha i love you Uri lol X


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :001_tt2: psml, thanx hun, my knight in shining stockings...lol


Looks like you have just walked into spunky icecube talk babe i do apologise lol X


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2687237 said:


> Bro, just spunk into a load of ice cube makers and put in fridge then get on the gear.....just put a spunk cube up any mummy type.....pretty sure that will work


I'm gettin on the gear don't you worry about that

This ice cube spunk is intriguing tho. How will I breed her? Take a cube from the tray rub it all over her minge so it melts but I can see that bein a waste... Or I can put it under my foreskin and batter her quim with my quim batton for added authenticity


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I'm gettin on the gear don't you worry about that
> 
> This ice cube spunk is intriguing tho. How will I breed her? Take a cube from the tray rub it all over her minge so it melts but I can see that bein a waste... Or I can put it under my foreskin and batter her quim with my quim batton for added authenticity


just fcukin get it into a slush puppie you cnut and let her slurp the fcuker pmsl


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Yo Luth I didn't know you was 44/5 (it explains the red shorts) but mate I wish you the best of luck. I know you're the whipping boy of the little group that seems to have been formed but I think you're quite funny and its good to have you around
> 
> Good luck with the b&c both of you... I would do the same but I want to have a few more sproggs before I do it


Thanks Breda. Goodluck to you too mate and let the gains commence.

Btw,i thought Sureno was the whipping boy, whistle; haha


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2687247 said:


> lol label the fcuker properly though mate you dont want essence of Bredas ba;;bag floating around in your gin and tonic pmsl


I could mix it with fruit and barley Robinson's so when it defrost into a stringy mess at least it'll be enfused with flavour


----------



## Uriel

Ffs breda, you'll need to microwave it and put up with a turkey baister or shell get cnut bite


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2687270 said:


> just fcukin get it into a slush puppie you cnut and let her slurp the fcuker pmsl


We're tryin to find ways of making spunkcicle babies here not fresh fcukin breath


----------



## flinty90

im just watching lady GAGA in concert , nice little body on her really ... !!!


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2687278 said:


> Ffs breda, you'll need to microwave it and put up with a turkey baister or shell get cnut bite


Fcukin cnut bite... If she gets that she could end up with gang cnut or cnut green


----------



## Breda

luther1:2687272 said:


> Thanks Breda. Goodluck to you too mate and let the gains commence.
> 
> Btw,i thought Sureno was the whipping boy, whistle; haha


Your welcome mate.... Now fcuk off to that natty journal where you belong


----------



## flinty90

fcukin cute little ar$e on her !!!!


----------



## Breda

Pmsl yea she got a tight little ass man I'd let her taste my spunksicle


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Pmsl yea she got a tight little ass man I'd let her taste my spunksicle


me too pal, i would throw my fcukin spunksplash all over her rear end lol !!!

god im going to bed hahaha ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Dark Lord, what's on the gym menu today then?


----------



## Breda

He's [email protected] over thoughts of lady Gaga... Leave him in peace


----------



## Ginger Ben

Getting some nice V-taper going on there you big ape


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting some nice V-taper going on there you big ape


thanks mate just took that this morning as a little teaser lol...

im cutting in well mate (for me) the gear is fcukin awesomes for getting you leaned out. i am going to have to be careful though as i get more fat off im looking bigger , but i fear my calories may be a little low for actually getting more mass in general..

However im not fussed to be fair, if i can use this course to hold onto my muscle and lean right off then so be it. next blast will have me just stacking the meat on so either way im not fussed. all i know is my body is changing for the better and im loving it !!!!

Shoulders tonight at the gym mate, promised missus (as she is off work today) that i would take her for a carvery yummy MEAAAAAT lol....


----------



## Guest

Looking well mate!!


----------



## Breda

Got some good size and shape goin on big man, changing body composition will have you lookin like a big cnut without you puttin on any weight in fact it will have you lookin like a big mother fcuker whilst losing weight so carry on doin what you're doin cos its working

If it aint broke dont fix it Ni.... errr Brother!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Looking well mate!!


cheers mate, although im obviously sh1t at posing lol. so i dont really take as good a photo as i think i look in real life tbf...

heres my calf pic just for Uriel cos i know he likes calfs

 still carrying the lower back fat that most blokes do but its a world of difference even from 3 months ago


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate just took that this morning as a little teaser lol...
> 
> im cutting in well mate (for me) the gear is fcukin awesomes for getting you leaned out. i am going to have to be careful though as i get more fat off im looking bigger , but i fear my calories may be a little low for actually getting more mass in general..
> 
> However im not fussed to be fair, if i can use this course to hold onto my muscle and lean right off then so be it. next blast will have me just stacking the meat on so either way im not fussed. all i know is my body is changing for the better and im loving it !!!!
> 
> Shoulders tonight at the gym mate, promised missus (as she is off work today) that i would take her for a carvery yummy MEAAAAAT lol....


Sounds really good mate, shape looks good and you are obviously pleased with how it's going which is the best bit! I can not fvcking wait to get this stuff in my system!!


----------



## Breda

Mate you're comin along nicely can see traps popping up nicely and i wont even get into your calfs


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds really good mate, shape looks good and you are obviously pleased with how it's going which is the best bit! I can not fvcking wait to get this stuff in my system!!


Gear is for winners bro!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> cheers mate, although im obviously sh1t at posing lol. so i dont really take as good a photo as i think i look in real life tbf...
> 
> heres my calf pic just for Uriel cos i know he likes calfs
> 
> View attachment 69627
> and just another of my back both from this morning
> View attachment 69628
> still carrying the lower back fat that most blokes do but its a world of difference even from 3 months ago


pmsl at the trousers round your ankles. Did your Mrs take that while you were warming up little Flint? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nice bit of separation/ definition going off on the Calfs mate, tatt makes it look like you've got stockings on  Uriel will be pleased!!

Back fats a bugger, does my head in lol.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Nice bit of separation/ definition going off on the Calfs mate, tatt makes it look like you've got stockings on  Uriel will be pleased!!
> 
> Back fats a bugger, does my head in lol.


yeah it will come mate, im not expecting my first cycle to turn me into a absolute work of art.. but its certainly getting me there faster than the last 18 months of natty and cardio with some weights thrown in !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah it will come mate, im not expecting my first cycle to turn me into a absolute work of art.. but its certainly getting me there faster than the last 18 months of natty and cardio with some weights thrown in !!!


This time next year you'll be all over it mate! First cycle is going down a treat for you


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> cheers mate, although im obviously sh1t at posing lol. so i dont really take as good a photo as i think i look in real life tbf...
> 
> heres my calf pic just for Uriel cos i know he likes calfs
> 
> View attachment 69627
> and just another of my back both from this morning
> View attachment 69628
> still carrying the lower back fat that most blokes do but its a world of difference even from 3 months ago


Nice progress mate.

looking at those legs, reminded me to get more chicken so thanks for that! PMSL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Nice progress mate.
> 
> looking at those legs, reminded me to get more chicken so thanks for that! PMSL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


HAHAHAHA cnut !!!x


----------



## luther1

Your first cycle is always your best cycle,so good luck and enjoy it mate 

Talking of first cycles,mine was either a Budgie or a Tomahawk,can't remember haha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Your first cycle is always your best cycle,so good luck and enjoy it mate
> 
> Talking of first cycles,mine was either a Budgie or a Tomahawk,can't remember haha


Mine was a raleigh chopper mate woop woop !!!! then i had a grifter !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Mine was a raleigh chopper mate woop woop !!!! then i had a grifter !!!


I've always wanted a big Chopper,oh well


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've always wanted a big Chopper,oh well


lets keep journal out the gutter mate for at least 1 page lol !!!

Thats what Uriels journal is for.. and the sh1t talking is obviously Surenos !!!


----------



## luther1

It was going too well wasn't it. Someones journal nearly went a whole page without any smut! Damn it. My bad again


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Looking in great nick Flinty good to see that the cycle is going well :thumb:

Not so sure about all these spunky ice cubes though you bunch of wronguns :lol:


----------



## Breda

He looks like a fcukin fairy in that vest mate dont encourage him pmsl

Good to have you around bro and a personal congrats on mmotm... what did you get?


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Haha a big fkin fairy though lol

Thanks very much I like flitting around the nuthouse now and again to see what the other nutjobs are up to 

I take enough tablets as it is so I just went for some steak!!


----------



## Mingster

TrainingwithMS said:


> Haha a big fkin fairy though lol
> 
> Thanks very much I like flitting around the nuthouse now and again to see what the other nutjobs are up to
> 
> I take enough tablets as it is so I just went for some steak!!


Wise choice. I went for the turkey.


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> He looks like a fcukin fairy in that vest mate dont encourage him pmsl
> 
> Good to have you around bro and a personal congrats on mmotm... what did you get?


WTF is wrong with my pro gear camo vest ????


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Every-fcuking-thing is wrong with my pro gear camo vest ????


fixed.

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> fixed.
> 
> :lol:


you horrible cnut ... and to think i havent said anything about your fcukin tesco 2 stripe t shirt lol X


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> WTF is right with my pro gear **** vest ????


fixed again


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> fixed again


PIG !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> you horrible cnut ... and to think i havent said anything about your fcukin tesco 2 stripe t shirt lol X


yes, but that has an ironic style to it, yours is just, well, words fail me to be honest, but lets give it a go.... ****ing horrible... PMSL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> yes, but that has an ironic style to it, yours is just, well, words fail me to be honest, but lets give it a go.... ****ing horrible... PMSL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is it fcuk horrible lol ..... im not sure what your all seeing here !!!

I refuse to change my avi you cnuts i fcukin refuse !!!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Is it fcuk horrible lol ..... im not sure what your all seeing here !!!
> 
> I refuse to change my avi you cnuts i fcukin refuse !!!!


PMSL it is a bit ***** to be fair bro tbh i think you're too big for it


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> PMSL it is a bit ***** to be fair bro tbh i think you're too big for it


are you fcukin serious ????


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> are you fcukin serious ????


Flints is now running up and down his street, grabbing random passer-by's and yelling 'Am I too fcukin big for this vest?' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> are you fcukin serious ????


I wouldnt say you're too big for the fcuk of it


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Flints is now running up and down his street, grabbing random passer-by's and yelling 'Am I too fcukin big for this vest?' :lol: :lol:


No but im grabbing them saying does this vest look ***** on me hahaha X


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I wouldnt say you're too big for the fcuk of it


not on about the too big remark im on about the ***** remark you cnut !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Get youself one of these too incase the gyno flares up! pmsl


----------



## mal

Heres a nice over garment flint to compliment your new look!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> No but im grabbing them saying does this vest look ***** on me hahaha X


Don't let them get to you Flints. Pioneers, and fashion trendsetters are always mocked to start with. You'll see, in a week or two we'll all be wearing them....


----------



## flinty90

mal said:


> Heres a nice over garment flint to compliment your new look!


thats it mal you come in my journal fcukin once and its too take the p1ss well fcuk you ya cnut lol XX


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Don't let them get to you Flints. Pioneers, and fashion trendsetters are always mocked to start with. You'll see, in a week or two we'll all be wearing them....


Fcuk them jelly bast4rds lol....

im not changing my AVI i dont care how much sh1t they give me.... they want a war oh they got one lol !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> not on about the too big remark im on about the ***** remark you cnut !!!


Bit ***** bro pmsl


----------



## Breda

Mingster said:


> Don't let them get to you Flints. Pioneers, and fashion trendsetters are always mocked to start with. You'll see, in a week or two we'll all be wearing them....


No we wont Migster... You turning funny on me mate, What would your wife think if she heard you saying these things lol


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> No we wont Migster... You turning funny on me mate, What would your wife think if she heard you saying these things lol


She would say that SEAL looking black cnut is a bit rich calling a fcukin monster like Flinty isnt he !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

:lol:

My old man is sat at his desk behind me in the office here and he just looked up and said 'what the **** you laughing at over there'


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> :lol:
> 
> My old man is sat at his desk behind me in the office here and he just looked up and said 'what the **** you laughing at over there'


DID he see a picture of Breda ???


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> She would say that handsome looking black cnut is a bit right calling a fcukin **** vest wearing *** like Flinty isnt he !!!


  x


----------



## DiggyV

Fixed again:


----------



## Mingster

Breda said:


> No we wont Migster... You turning funny on me mate, What would your wife think if she heard you saying these things lol


She's saying how come that funny internet fellow can't see your tongue in your cheek mate


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> DID he see a picture of Breda ???


come off it big man he obviously saw the vest being stretched to fcuk pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> come off it big man he obviously saw the vest being stretched to fcuk pmsl


well that in my opinion is progress mate ... when you get to that stage give us a shout X


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Fixed again:
> 
> View attachment 69644


mate i like that colour can you make any colour up ????


----------



## Breda

Mingster said:


> She's saying how come that funny internet fellow can't see your tongue in your cheek mate


I knew you was playin mate... us top off front on avi pic having fellas need to stick together


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> mate i like that colour can you make any colour up ????


yup


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> well that in my opinion is progress mate ... when you get to that stage give us a shout X


It certainly is progress mate cant knock the lats......... but that fcuking vest man, i never knew you had it in you


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I knew you was playin mate... us top off front on avi pic having fellas need to stick together


yeah but mingster looks impressive with his top off mate . you look like fcukin E.T pmsl


----------



## Mingster

I'm trying to get some work done here you [email protected] Stop making me p1ss myself with laughter every two minutes:lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yeah but mingster looks impressive with his top off mate . you look like fcukin E.T pmsl


better i look like e.t then an accesory in barbies play house pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> better i look like e.t then an accesory in barbies play house pmsl


hey Ken was butch... E.T was a squat stumpy straggly armed fcukin alien !!!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> hey Ken was butch... E.T was a squat stumpy straggly armed fcukin alien !!!!


But ken didnt come barbies clothes on at least e.t had enough man about him to fcuk off home


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> But ken didnt come barbies clothes on *at least e.t had enough man about him to fcuk off home*


Well mate we just waiting for you to man the fcuk up then and fcuk off home !!!


----------



## flinty90

right im off to train shoulders. going to put my COOL vest back on aswell , might take some fully warm popping pictures when im done for you all lol.....

laters fcukers X


----------



## Breda

See ya later you cnut have a good session x


----------



## Guest

Have fun!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> mate i like that colour can you make any colour up ????


Yes but baby pink or baby blue may be better on you sweetie!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> I'm trying to get some work done here you [email protected] Stop making me p1ss myself with laughter every two minutes:lol: :lol:


Read Sureno's journal that'll make you miserable as hell


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Yes but baby pink or baby blue may be better on you sweetie!
> 
> View attachment 69653
> View attachment 69654


I'll take a blue one please 

XS


----------



## DiggyV

R0B said:


> I'll take a blue one please
> 
> XS




PMSL :lol:


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> View attachment 69664
> 
> 
> PMSL :lol:


PMSL! Brilliant.

That's my new AVI


----------



## Fatstuff

hahahaha can i have one in pink


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> hahahaha can i have one in pink


If you have a front on or back on shot. Your current AVI would mean there would be fck all showing :lol:

And basically any colour you want as well. Photoshop has the full colour spectrum init, so choose away!


----------



## Fatstuff

DiggyV said:


> If you have a front on or back on shot. Your current AVI would mean there would be fck all showing :lol:
> 
> And basically any colour you want as well. Photoshop has the full colour spectrum init, so choose away!


LOL your skills are limited diggy V


----------



## flinty90

I knew every fcuker would want a vest like mine. Mingster you were right, now come on diggy lets get some vestage on everyone lol


----------



## Uriel

So I go to work for the day and half the forum has joined up the gay army??

I almost knocked a little kid off his bike too.....I couldn't believe it....there was a basket on the front with a little black skinny withered cnut with a pot bellyin it shouting "phonnneeee no ****" in it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> So I go to work for the day and half the forum has joined up the gay army??
> 
> I almost knocked a little kid off his bike too.....I couldn't believe it....there was a basket on the front with a little black skinny withered cnut with a pot bellyin it shouting "phonnneeee no ****" in it


A man like yourself Uri i would expect you to enjoy a good combat coloured vest to be fair !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> A man like yourself Uri i would expect you to enjoy a good combat coloured vest to be fair !!!


I have a lot of camp clobber tbf lol.......I'm not sure any is as poofy as yours though lol


----------



## Fatstuff

lol a good spandex combat vest u mean


----------



## Uriel

I'm pretty sure I have a gold lame lycra training vest that is less gay


----------



## Breda

Oh dear Uriel is in on the act too, the last 2 pages of this journal have had me in stitches


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I have a lot of camp clobber tbf lol.......I'm not sure any is as poofy as yours though lol


well why does that comment not surprise me.. i thought we were iron brothers , stood against all eveil and the naysayers .. looks like im on my own,...

Urban combat vests are not gay so fcuk you all

on another note went out for a gorgeous carvery this afternoon..

had a good session at gym on shoulders , but feel like i dont want to write it down for you fcukin bummbaclaats !!!

you have all just been mean and i never take the p1ss out of any of you !!!

i feel sick to my stomach


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a gold lame lycra training vest that is less gay


pics


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gay vest = gay shoulder session


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well why does that comment not surprise me.. i thought we were iron brothers , stood against all eveil and the naysayers .. looks like im on my own,...
> 
> Urban combat vests are not gay so fcuk you all
> 
> on another note went out for a gorgeous carvery this afternoon..
> 
> had a good session at gym on shoulders , but feel like i dont want to write it down for you fcukin bummbaclaats !!!
> 
> you have all just been mean and i never take the p1ss out of any of you !!!
> 
> i feel sick to my stomach


You feel sick to your stomach cause of the mark almondesque litre of harry munk lying in your belly and dung locker


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> You feel sick to your stomach cause of the mark almondesque litre of harry munk lying in your belly and dung locker


NO actually


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> LOL your skills are limited diggy V


*ahem*


----------



## Sureno

I want a [email protected] vest!!! ROB you Cnut I want a pink one, and not your little maggot I mean a vest!!!


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> *ahem*
> 
> View attachment 69673


Brilliant!

What a bender :lol:


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> I want a [email protected] vest!!! ROB you Cnut I want a pink one, and not your little maggot I mean a vest!!!


Another request Diggy


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> I want a [email protected] vest!!! ROB you Cnut I want a pink one, and not your little maggot I mean a vest!!!


AHAHAHA i want all my mates to have vests on ... how cool would we all look . diggy i want to have last wprd on who you give a vest though ok lol !!!


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> *ahem*
> 
> View attachment 69673


Just a wee bit camp !


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff and sureno are deffo go aheads for the vestage !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a gold lame lycra training vest that is less gay


there you go tiger, grrr....


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> there you go tiger, grrr....
> 
> View attachment 69679


Uri you know it makes sense to use that avi !!!


----------



## Sureno

Work the magic boys


----------



## Fatstuff

DiggyV said:


> *ahem*
> 
> View attachment 69673


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA i want that as my avi but i cant click on it


----------



## Fatstuff

Sureno said:


> Work the magic boys


Diggy make a vest for his fivehead aswell


----------



## flinty90

Diggy is vesting everyone up lol awesome, adding colour to the forum !!!!

can those that have had vests made please rep diggy for his work X


----------



## Fatstuff

already done it lol


----------



## DiggyV

Sureno said:


> I want a [email protected] vest!!! ROB you Cnut I want a pink one, and not your little maggot I mean a vest!!!


as if by magic!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> as if by magic!
> 
> View attachment 69683


hahaha awesome .. sureno pick up your vest please !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

i cant use mine as my avi


----------



## DiggyV

why - whats the issue?



Fatstuff said:


> i cant use mine as my avi


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA i want that as my avi but i cant click on it


right click on it and choose 'Save As..' or 'Save Picture'?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> i cant use mine as my avi


right click it, save it on your pc, then use it as avi !!!


----------



## Breda

Diggy where's mine


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Diggy where's mine


your not fcukin having one !!!


----------



## Sureno

Doggy 1 rep on its way


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Doggy 1 rep on its way


HAHAHA mint !!! im loving it


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2689721 said:


> your not fcukin having one !!!


My avi is too cool to be corrupted with this gayness anyway pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> My avi is too cool to be corrupted with this gayness anyway pmsl


look when your that good you create a vest movement come back and see me mate lol !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

diggy please put e.t in a gay vest


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> your not fcukin having one !!!


not even this one. PMSL


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> diggy please put e.t in a gay vest


beat you to it mate!


----------



## Sureno

Luther needs combat shorts not a vest as he's a reject [email protected] but our reject [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> not even this one. PMSL
> 
> View attachment 69685


LOL yeah ok he can have it !!!


----------



## Uriel

Reps doggy lol, cheers


----------



## Fatstuff

hahaha diggy u r a class act but u got to put urself in a gay vest and i will owe u a rep x


----------



## Breda

DiggyV:2689761 said:


> not even this one. PMSL
> 
> View attachment 69685


Is this for me?


----------



## DiggyV

No idea mate - will do a proper one if you want, and el fuhrer allows it PMSL, but that was your avi when I did it 



Breda said:


> Is this for me?


----------



## DiggyV

Sureno said:


> Luther needs combat shorts not a vest as he's a reject [email protected] but our reject [email protected]


So does Luther get one? I have one ready


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> So does Luther get one? I have one ready


will have to put it to the vest movement thread mate !!!


----------



## luther1

I'm feeling a bit of a social outcast without one!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm feeling a bit of a social outcast without one!


i have put the questin forward ... Diggy can you do rxqueenie a t shirt mod and marticlebs , there in the vest movement thread X


----------



## DiggyV

changed mine as well


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> changed mine as well


hahaha awesome..

luther is to have his trousers changed only identifying him as the gimp of the gang lol !!!


----------



## Breda

Yes agreed Luther needs Gimp shorts


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Santa(flinty)please can i join the biggest thing to hit england since greggs the bakers please!!


----------



## DiggyV

just noticed that new thread mate - did you explain te payment method? 

what about this for the old fck luther:



he still cant use the t-shirt thread :lol: ...


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> just noticed that new thread mate - did you explain te payment method?
> 
> what about this for the old fck luther:
> 
> View attachment 69690


there perfect lol !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

funny, payment is in reps ppl


----------



## luther1

They are lovely. An inside pocket for my keys when i go swimming and so soft to the touch. I'm flattered. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Sureno

DiggyV said:


> just noticed that new thread mate - did you explain te payment method?
> 
> what about this for the old fck luther:
> 
> View attachment 69690
> 
> 
> he still cant use the t-shirt thread :lol: ...


Yep suits that Cnut down to the ground


----------



## Breda

martiecbs:2689916 said:


> Santa(flinty)please can i join the biggest thing to hit england since greggs the bakers please!!


E.t says no lol


----------



## Breda

Has Rob been fitted with a fetching ensemble yet


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Has Rob been fitted with a fetching ensemble yet


of course he was 2nd person to get one lol....

Diggy you still awake mate ???


----------



## Fatstuff

rob had the first none real one,


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Whens the Urban Camo version coming ? Black , white & Grey... I want in lol :beer:


----------



## DiggyV

yes - but off to get my train home now you gits! Its no worry actually as the family aren't with me in the week so no hassle. Best bet you PM me the people to get them and I'll do it otherwise I'll get innundated. 



flinty90 said:


> of course he was 2nd person to get one lol....
> 
> Diggy you still awake mate ???


----------



## Breda

No more fcukin vest we don't want the whole forum lookin good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Room for a long sleeved, UV reflective one with odour control??


----------



## TrainingwithMS

I wondered wtf had gone on for there to be 5 pages since I had last posted.....

Every fker is kitted out in a fking radioactive vest :lol:

No danger that any of you cnuts are getting run over walking around looking like traffic lights on acid!!!


----------



## Guest

Proper LOL's going off in my car this morning !!

Excellent work Diggy


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Proper LOL's going off in my car this morning !!
> 
> Excellent work Diggy


Yes Diggy has done a great job lol..

But dont forget the founder member hahahaha !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Yes Diggy has done a great job lol..
> 
> But dont forget the founder member hahahaha !!!


You get my PM about the other onea I did?


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> You get my PM about the other onea I did?


just read it mate, as long as they rep yuou first then release the vests to them mate lol.. you are a star hahaha, its the colourfullest forum around X


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders last night...

*
Side lateral raises*

4 sets 15

*
Front lateral raises*

4 sets 15

*Smith press*

*
*

15 x 70 kg

15 x 90 kg

15 x 115 kg

drop set 7 x 120kg 7 x 110 kg 9 x 90 kg shoulders blasted

*Face pulls* (ROPE) supersetted with rear incline plate lifts

15 x 70 into rears [email protected] 30 kg

15 x 80 into rears [email protected] 30 kg

15 x 90 into rears [email protected] 30 kg

15 x 100 into rears [email protected] 30 kg

*Shrugs* (shrug bar)

20 x 116 kg

15 x 156 kg

15 x 176 kg

DONE !!!!!


----------



## Guest

Nice work mate !!

Feeling strong on the pressing... ?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Nice work mate !!
> 
> Feeling strong on the pressing... ?


yes mate pretty strong pal... i think if we staggered down then im sure i could see 150 press for a couple ... not sure will have a go after christmas dude....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate pretty strong pal... i think if we staggered down then im sure i could see 150 press for a couple ... not sure will have a go after christmas dude....


That's why I asked, looking at those numbers and reps seems you could press out some big numbers!

Arms tomorrow ??


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> That's why I asked, looking at those numbers and reps seems you could press out some big numbers!
> 
> Arms tomorrow ??


yeah mate why not....

i got another migraine last night after shoulders, thats 1 per week now for last 3 weeks.. fcukin taking the p1ss... they seem to be coming pretty regular now..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate why not....
> 
> i got another migraine last night after shoulders, thats 1 per week now for last 3 weeks.. fcukin taking the p1ss... they seem to be coming pretty regular now..


Ouch!

I used to get them when I was younger, right fvckers!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I used to get them when I was younger, right fvckers!!


yes there w4nk mate... will let you know later if im working at gym tomorrow or not pal ok...


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me,heavy final set on the smith Flinty. That'll make them there boulders grow :thumb:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes there w4nk mate... will let you know later if im working at gym tomorrow or not pal ok...


Ok mate


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,heavy final set on the smith Flinty. That'll make them there boulders grow :thumb:


Loving the AVI!


----------



## Fatstuff

U ever thought about strongman training flinty, they all got strong shoulders, it might suit u. Just a thought.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U ever thought about strongman training flinty, they all got strong shoulders, it might suit u. Just a thought.


hey mate , i have said to Ewen before mate about loving a go at training strongman style, i have got very good stamina, which im sure you need and pretty fit cardiovascularly.. all i need to do is have a feel at some of the awkward weights and techniques and i think i could give it a pretty good shot...

there is just nowhere around here im aware of that has the equipment...

i will try next year to get to ewens place for a go at it. wether i would be any good im not sure but i would definitely like to try !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> hey mate , i have said to Ewen before mate about loving a go at training strongman style, i have got very good stamina, which im sure you need and pretty fit cardiovascularly.. all i need to do is have a feel at some of the awkward weights and techniques and i think i could give it a pretty good shot...
> 
> there is just nowhere around here im aware of that has the equipment...
> 
> i will try next year to get to ewens place for a go at it. wether i would be any good im not sure but i would definitely like to try !!!


well when u do ur road trip u can sort it lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> well when u do ur road trip u can sort it lol


yes mate thats the plan i think !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

u should do a video journal, it would be epic, flintys ukm road trip


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> u should do a video journal, it would be epic, flintys ukm road trip


i need to have someone do it with me to film it all hahaha.. who will be my camera man !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i need to have someone do it with me to film it all hahaha.. who will be my camera man !!!!


ROB, hes your bitch in all other departments, flinty and rob does uk(m)


----------



## Fatstuff

u will have to get him a sidecar pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> ROB, hes your bitch in all other departments, flinty and rob does uk(m)


well ROBs training looks like his weights are going to give me a run for my money now , and i remember when he was a little lad lifting tap washers... i need to up my game i think or i will beROBS b1tch i fear !!!


----------



## Guest

Lol, you'll always be a few steps ahead of mate!!

Like the sidecar idea though PMSL !?!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> *Lol, you'll always be a few steps ahead of mate*!!
> 
> Like the sidecar idea though PMSL !?!


we will see mate, you seem to be gifted , a lot more than i am, i fear i may have shown you too much X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> we will see mate, you seem to be gifted , a lot more than i am, i fear i may have shown you too much X


Fvck off ya tit, my stamina is wànk, form...debatable at times, determination... way less than you!

But yes, you have guided me well


----------



## DiggyV

Flinty, given Rob's new status, shouldn't you also have 'trainer of supplement company reps' in your sig / tagline somewhere?


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Flinty, given Rob's new status, shouldn't you also have 'trainer of supplement company reps' in your sig / tagline somewhere?


Yes he should !!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Flinty, given Rob's new status, shouldn't you also have 'trainer of supplement company reps' in your sig / tagline somewhere?


fcuk that mate im a pioneer not a follower lol !!!!


----------



## Breda

I don't know how you got every cnut wanting a fcukin vest bro... You should be a sales man


----------



## DiggyV

and to think it stared off as a joke! :lol:



Breda said:


> I don't know how you got every cnut wanting a fcukin vest bro... You should be a sales man


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I don't know how you got every cnut wanting a fcukin vest bro... You should be a sales man


People like to see a leader bro...!!!


----------



## Breda

DiggyV:2691051 said:


> and to think it stared off as a joke! :lol:


Started off as everybody taking the p!ss and its gone full circle


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2691052 said:


> People like to see a leader bro...!!!


Most leaders are cnuts tbf


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Started off as everybody taking the p!ss and its gone full circle


i just tell them what they want to hear mate , people are vey simple creatures lol !!!!

Beasts tend to be able to read them from miles away X


----------



## DiggyV




----------



## Breda

Question fellow junkies

Do you enjoy jabbin because I want to do another one


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Question fellow junkies
> 
> Do you enjoy jabbin because I want to do another one


no not at all mate, i hate doing it each time i do it...

but the feeling of wanting to put more and more in is natural you will probably up your dose in the next 4 weeks i almost guarantee it !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> Question fellow junkies
> 
> Do you enjoy jabbin because I want to do another one


always used to look forward to pin day first time around, will find out if I still do in the New Year.


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Question fellow junkies
> 
> Do you enjoy jabbin because I want to do another one


Bring on the PIP


----------



## DiggyV

R0B said:


> Bring on the PIP


Oh yeah I forgot, first timers PIP 

Mind you I hardly got any ever. First one quad was a little stiff for a couple of days, and that was with 2ml Tren Hex. Started with the heavy stuff, then worked my way down to Sustanon! :lol:


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2691213 said:


> no not at all mate, i hate doing it each time i do it...
> 
> but the feeling of wanting to put more and more in is natural you will probably up your dose in the next 4 weeks i almost guarantee it !!!


It was so easy I'm thinking about upping the dose next week... But I won't!!!

Is it weird that I enjoyed the whole process from wiping my leg, piercing the rubber stopper, drawing, changing pins, sticking it in my leg, and slowly pushing the oil in... I fcukin loved it



DiggyV:2691215 said:


> always used to look forward to pin day first time around, will find out if I still do in the New Year.


It might get tedious, or when I nick a vein or nerve I might feel different.

What cycle you got planned for the new year bro



R0B:2691233 said:


> Bring on the PIP


I hope I don't get one but does it hurt bad


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, first timers PIP
> 
> Mind you I hardly got any ever. First one quad was a little stiff for a couple of days, and that was with 2ml Tren Hex. Started with the heavy stuff, then worked my way down to Sustanon! :lol:


Bloody hell Diggy! You wasn't messing around was you ?!

I'm fairly Pip free already, which is good


----------



## Fatstuff

breda, its your first week, go and jab another one in your other leg if u want, frontload that sh1t, i wish i'd of frontloaded it. You are enjoying it now, it soon gets old mate lol


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I hope I don't get one but does it hurt bad


We're all different on it, you'll know about your first jab though


----------



## flinty90

mate you will up the dose i know you will lol...


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2691267 said:


> breda, its your first week, go and jab another one in your other leg if u want, frontload that sh1t, i wish i'd of frontloaded it. You are enjoying it now, it soon gets old mate lol


You reckon I should put another 1.5ml in mate


----------



## DiggyV

R0B said:


> Bloody hell Diggy! You wasn't messing around was you ?!
> 
> I'm fairly Pip free already, which is good


I know mate. Old school Parabolan, straight from the vets! :lol: And that was after 4 weeks on Dianabol  Good times - I had quite a chemistry set!

PCT back then was bonkers: 2 shots of i vial of HCG (5000 iu each!!!), 1 a week after finishing, and the other a week later. Then 1 week of Nolva. That was it.


----------



## Fatstuff

i notice flinty gets a ukm on his vest :ban:


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> I know mate. Old school Parabolan, straight from the vets! :lol: And that was after 4 weeks on Dianabol  Good times - I had quite a chemistry set!
> 
> PCT back then was bonkers: 2 shots of i vial of HCG (5000 iu each!!!), 1 a week after finishing, and the other a week later. Then 1 week of Nolva. That was it.


PMSL!

"Here's your Gear and here's some worming tablets for the dog"

I bet that pct didn't do you no harm either


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> i notice flinty gets a ukm on his vest :ban:


jelly brah !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> jelly brah !!!


mad jelly


----------



## Breda

DiggyV:2691288 said:


> I know mate. Old school Parabolan, straight from the vets! :lol: And that was after 4 weeks on Dianabol  Good times - I had quite a chemistry set!
> 
> PCT back then was bonkers: 2 shots of i vial of HCG (5000 iu each!!!), 1 a week after finishing, and the other a week later. Then 1 week of Nolva. That was it.


That's proper old skool mate


----------



## DiggyV

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> "Here's your Gear and here's some worming tablets for the dog"
> 
> I bet that pct didn't do you no harm either


I felt fine to be honest no unexplained mood swings or crying at the TV :lol: , kept the size as well, bloody loved it, that's when I started expanding my chemistry set  Boldenone, Winny (V and depot), Equipoise, anadrol, sust.... all good stuff!


----------



## Breda

Breda:2691284 said:


> You reckon I should put another 1.5ml in mate


Bump


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> Bump


how much have you put in so far, and what was it you put in?


----------



## Breda

DiggyV:2691356 said:


> how much have you put in so far, and what was it you put in?


600mg/1.5ml tri test 400 mate and 20mg dbol


----------



## Breda

R0B:2691273 said:


> We're all different on it, you'll know about your first jab though


I'll be Fcuked tomorrow if I jab both legs then lol



flinty90:2691281 said:


> mate you will up the dose i know you will lol...


I'm pretty sure I will buddy, I've got 2.5ml barrels so easily done


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> 600mg/1.5ml tri test 400 mate and 20mg dbol


600 ml + the DBol is probably OK for a first week mate TBH. The gear monsters may disagree, but your first coure is normally going to give you the best gains per mg injected. If I were you I would keep it at that.

Parabolan was only 76.5mg / 1.5ml (So I found out recently) - so I think my total dose was was actually 3ml per week (I think - 2 pins anyway) as I shot 2 ampoules each week - about 150mg (I know it was tren), but my test run (pharma sust 250), was 2 amps per week - 500mg and I got great gains in strengt and size from that!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> *600 ml + the DBol is probably OK for a first week mate TBH.* The gear monsters may disagree, but your first coure is normally going to give you the best gains per mg injected. If I were you I would keep it at that.
> 
> Parabolan was only 76.5mg / 1.5ml (So I found out recently) - so I think my total dose was was actually 3ml per week (I think - 2 pins anyway) as I shot 2 ampoules each week - about 150mg (I know it was tren), but my test run (pharma sust 250), was 2 amps per week - 500mg and I got great gains in strengt and size from that!


although it pains me to say it i agree on this one...

see how you go mate for first 4 weeks at what you planned, i know you will want to increase it but just see how you react to it first mate ....X


----------



## Breda

Thanks for the advice lads but I jabbed another 1.5ml about an hour ago  .... Will leave the pins alone till next week I've had enough practice for 1day


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Thanks for the advice lads but I jabbed another 1.5ml about an hour ago  .... Will leave the pins alone till next week I've had enough practice for 1day


Bloody nutter!

1,200mg on first day, plus dbols!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Bloody nutter!
> 
> 1,200mg on first day, plus dbols!!


yeah dont know if he realises he has got to train aswell as just take the roids lol !!!


----------



## Breda

R0B:2691559 said:


> Bloody nutter!
> 
> 1,200mg on first day, plus dbols!!


Just getting the gear in my system. I'm hot as fcuk right now but I am sitting next to a radiator so that might have something to do with it



flinty90:2691570 said:


> yeah dont know if he realises he has got to train aswell as just take the roids lol !!!


I need to train too :confused1:

Guess I better go gym or something along those lines


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Just getting the gear in my system. I'm hot as fcuk right now but I am sitting next to a radiator so that might have something to do with it


Bloody hell ya loon!!!

Wait for the flushes mate, no warning and..... BAM! Straight in the kisser !


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> Thanks for the advice lads but I jabbed another 1.5ml about an hour ago  .... Will leave the pins alone till next week I've had enough practice for 1day


PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just getting the gear in my system. I'm hot as fcuk right now but I am sitting next to a radiator so that might have something to do with it
> 
> I need to train too :confused1:
> 
> Guess I better go gym or something along those lines


DOnt forget your legs you cnut!!


----------



## flinty90

im off to do legs now as a matter of fact so will see you cnuts later .. oh and i jsut got my gram in in 4 days :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

*BOOM 200 kg squats oooh yeah !!!*


----------



## Mingster

Well done mate. I would be more excited for you but I never got a vest....:sad:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. I would be more excited for you but I never got a vest....:sad:


mate you can have a vest whenerver you like brother ... !!!!

and you better be fcukin more excited for me goddammit, my eyes have been rolling around my fcukin head to get that weight lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

Aye, it's a top lift mate. I'm so excited I almost repped Luthor lol. Almost. Did you do your normal few reps mate or one big effort? You might have to think up a squatting strategy from here on as it gets difficult to just keep adding to your lift without focussing on just the right support work and maybe a few partials or suchlike.


----------



## flinty90

LEGS SESSION !!!

*
Squats *

15 x 30 kg warm up

15 x 70 kg

12 x 90 kg

10 x 110 kg

8 x 130 kg

6 x 150 kg

4 x 170 kg

2 x 180 kg

2 x 200 kg (*PB*) really happy to get these for christmas it was one of my targets ....

*
Leg extensions*

20 x 50 kg

20 x 60 kg

20 x 67.25 kg

*Single leg extensions*

*
*

10 x 30 kg each leg (absolutely burning quads )

*Hamstring curls*

10 x 45 kg

10 x 50 kg

10 x 50 kg

*
SLDL*

15 x 80 kg

15 x 80 kg

*Calf raises*

15 x 150kg

15 x 160 kg

15 x 160 kg

*final bodyweight calf raises* to burn them out

30 x bodyweight

Legs absolutely steamed

im buzzing though

Training arms tomorrow with the ROBROID lol.....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Aye, it's a top lift mate. I'm so excited I almost repped Luthor lol. Almost. Did you do your normal few reps mate or one big effort? You might have to think up a squatting strategy from here on as it gets difficult to just keep adding to your lift without focussing on just the right support work and maybe a few partials or suchlike.


Yeah mate that will be as high as i go for rest of my cycle mate i will alternate and pre exhaust legs on extensions and lunges mate then after a couple of weeks go back to squats and see if i can do the 200 for a few more reps than 2 ...

all good mate will keep moving stuff around, im well aware that the 200 was at top end of my capabilities at the minute, so will drop weight now and get more pre exhausted work donebefore squats pal X


----------



## Guest

Over the moon for you on that PB!

I'd rep but it's the usual case


----------



## Enjoy1

:blowme:200 on squats , yeah yeah yeah,.... well done lovely, big :001_tt2: for that...xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :blowme:200 on squats , yeah yeah yeah,.... well done lovely, big :001_tt2: for that...xx


thanks babe you know i will come collect that :001_tt2: dont ya hahaha XX


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Over the moon for you on that PB!
> 
> I'd rep but it's the usual case


cheers mate i know you were rooting for me to hit that PB for christmas !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> cheers mate i know you were rooting for me to hit that PB for christmas !!!!


And people thought I was crazy !!

Well done mate.


----------



## Breda

Well done for the pb big guy

Strong as an ox mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Well done for the pb big guy
> 
> Strong as an ox mate


Now your filthy bro you will be soon getting up there i guarantee it !!!!


----------



## Uriel

Oh a pb.....

I do wish you fukers would tone the posting down when I'm at work........I never catch up fully


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2692411 said:


> Now your filthy bro you will be soon getting up there i guarantee it !!!!


I can only try mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I can only try mate


Mate your already on the path of greatness ... you watch them weights fcukin fly up pal... if they dont your doing something very wrong


----------



## Guest

Awesome m8y, nice one on the pb. MORE!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Awesome m8y, nice one on the pb. MORE!


cheers mate ... felt good to smash that


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2692751 said:


> Mate your already on the path of greatness ... you watch them weights fcukin fly up pal... if they dont your doing something very wrong


Thanks bro will give it a week or so for the dbol to kick in and see what I've got... Hopefully get a few pbs myself that would be nice.

Really looking forward to the journey


----------



## flinty90

Right chaps.. i suppose i better go and open up thje gym.. then got ROBROID comeing for an arms session .... and i get to stick a needle in his delts hahaha ohhhh yeaaah i love my job...

see you guys later have a good one X


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> Right chaps.. i suppose i better go and open up thje gym.. then got ROBROID comeing for an arms session .... and i get to stick a needle in his delts hahaha ohhhh yeaaah i love my job...
> 
> see you guys later have a good one X


lol youve changed mate

you seem alot more confident


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> lol youve changed mate
> 
> you seem alot more confident


Confident ????

Not sure about that mate , i do feel good though lol !!! maybe its just cos santa is coming soon lol !!!!

or because im a roided up junkie cnut that can see my body getting better everytime i wake up woop woop lol X

you ok Bizzle dont speak much nowadays dude !!!


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> Confident ????
> 
> Not sure about that mate , i do feel good though lol !!! maybe its just cos santa is coming soon lol !!!!
> 
> or because im a roided up junkie cnut that can see my body getting better everytime i wake up woop woop lol X
> 
> you ok Bizzle dont speak much nowadays dude !!!


yeah its the good feeling of watching your body change mate ........bet you wish you'd started earlier now

im good bud ...the second you got stacked you forgot all about the bizzle lol

glad its all going well bud


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Confident ????
> 
> Not sure about that mate , i do feel good though lol !!! maybe its just cos santa is coming soon lol !!!!
> 
> or *because im a roided up junkie cnut* that can see my body getting better everytime i wake up woop woop lol X
> 
> you ok Bizzle dont speak much nowadays dude !!!


yes mate, but you forgot to add the word DIRTY before roided.


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Right chaps.. i suppose i better go and open up thje gym.. then got ROBROID comeing for an arms session .... and i get to stick a needle in his delts hahaha ohhhh yeaaah i love my job...
> 
> see you guys later have a good one X


You got a special 1.25" green lined up


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the arm blitzing session bro


----------



## luther1

How the guns looking boys? :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Shut up and jab your delts


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> How the guns looking boys? :thumb:


Fvck the guns :lol:

I want a bloody chest like a gorilla and traps that tickle my ears!!!


----------



## luther1

I think i'm going to jab 2x week. I know it might promote more scar tissue but i'm a believer in greater oil dispersion. Probably a myth but hey ho


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Shut up and jab your delts


nice pic of flinty there mate


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> nice pic of flinty there mate


Thats not Flinty you Afgani cnut thats me after following Greenspins diet for a few days


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> How the guns looking boys? :thumb:


I hate training arms mate to be fair. they fill up so fast and fcukin hurt lol...

As im still leaning out my arms have shrunk a little , we had a measure up after the session..... but at least i know what im getting is proper biceps and not fatceps anymore...

Getting size on arms is so fcukin hard though compared to rest of my body !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Thats not Flinty you Afgani cnut thats me after following Greenspins diet for a few days


What picture ????


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> What picture ????


Think afghan was off his face :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Think afghan was off his face :lol:


well he is a fcukin arab wannabe mate lol !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> I hate training arms mate to be fair. they fill up so fast and fcukin hurt lol...
> 
> As im still leaning out my arms have shrunk a little , we had a measure up after the session..... but at least i know what im getting is proper biceps and not fatceps anymore...
> 
> Getting size on arms is so fcukin hard though compared to rest of my body !!!!


Same here bro hate training arms but i'm going to give them a bit of attention and try and get some growth out of them on this cycle havent had any growth from the cnuts in a while... its about time they started stetching some sleves!!!

What are you're guns measuring in at now then



flinty90 said:


> What picture ????


Think he was talkin about my avi mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Same here bro hate training arms but i'm going to give them a bit of attention and try and get some growth out of them on this cycle havent had any growth from the cnuts in a while... its about time they started stetching some sleves!!!
> 
> What are you're guns measuring in at now then


My guns are just tipping over 17 1/2 inches mate , but at least there even both are same size.. they were just under 18 a few weeks ago but obviously carrying more fat then.. take fcukin ages to grow though !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> My guns are just tipping over 17 1/2 inches mate , but at least there even both are same size.. they were just under 18 a few weeks ago but obviously carrying more fat then.. take fcukin ages to grow though !!!


If you're Droping fat but they are staying roughly the same size then thay are growin you doughnut x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> If you're Droping fat but they are staying roughly the same size then thay are growin you doughnut x


no they were half an inch bigger you t1t , dropped fat and they are now smaller, so im maintaining muscle losing fat you gimp.. i want fcukin 19's not pesky little 17 and halfs X


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> no they were half an inch bigger you t1t , dropped fat and they are now smaller, so im maintaining muscle losing fat you gimp.. i want fcukin 19's not pesky little 17 and halfs X


Fine then you got bitchy little arms and you need to do something about it

Well bro droping fat is just as good as building muscle in my book once you got your bf down they will look 10x's better at 17 then they would at 19 fatcept so keep doin what you're doin man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Definitely true that a bit of definition on arms makes them look loads better than a couple of hams hanging out

Your sleeves.


----------



## Mingster

Mmmmmmmm. Hams.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Mmmmmmmm. Hams.


Tis the season!


----------



## flinty90

dont start taking my journal down the same road as yours ginger. this is a semi serious journal ya fcukin orange haired iron bru can looking cnut !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dont start taking my journal down the same road as yours ginger. this is a semi serious journal ya fcukin orange haired iron bru can looking cnut !!!


Yeah its quite the think piece, I can tell that by the 200 pages of fvcking bullsh1t interspersed with a few training sessions! Sorry to have contributed with something vaguely supportive without using the work cnut. I shall try harder next time you hairy cadbury's drum playing gorilla looking cnut.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its quite the think piece, I can tell that by the 200 pages of fvcking bullsh1t interspersed with a few training sessions! Sorry to have contributed with something vaguely supportive without using the work cnut. I shall try harder next time you hairy cadbury's drum playing gorilla looking cnut.


be quiet im lookin at denise van oughten and wondering what to do with the raging hard on under my laptop . shall i blame it on the missus and take her upstairs to mash her. or should i just say fcuk me denise looks fit, fancy a fcuk pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Print off a Denise mask and stick it to her face with a bit of pre cum then finish the job. Simples.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Print off a Denise mask and stick it to her face with a bit of pre cum then finish the job. Simples.


actually mate, my missus is looking fcukin hot just lately, she is working hard in the gym. the MT2 has done its job so she looks nice and brown, her hair is long and dark , i quite fancy her just lately, thats why im smashing the fcukin spine out of her most of the time lol !!!

Isnt it nice when you really find your missus sexy !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> actually mate, my missus is looking fcukin hot just lately, she is working hard in the gym. the MT2 has done its job so she looks nice and brown, her hair is long and dark , i quite fancy her just lately, thats why im smashing the fcukin spine out of her most of the time lol !!!
> 
> Isnt it nice when you really find your missus sexy !!!


I wasn't implying she wasn't mate just thought you might enjoy it! 

But that's good to hear in al seriousness. Keeps the relationship strong. Got woken up with a cheeky morning blowie today. Can't beat it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I wasn't implying she wasn't mate just thought you might enjoy it!
> 
> But that's good to hear in al seriousness. Keeps the relationship strong. *Got woken up with a cheeky morning blowie today. Can't beat it*


i didnt think you had met sureno yet pal ??? that explains why he has woke up feeling like sh1t, he has had your ginger spunk in his fizzog lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I wasn't implying she wasn't mate just thought you might enjoy it!
> 
> But that's good to hear in al seriousness. Keeps the relationship strong. Got woken up with a cheeky morning blowie today. Can't beat it


i didnt say you implied he wasnt, i was just commenting mate on the fact that she is turning me on a lot just lately lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well thats ok then. Lol. Anyway wtf are you doing on here? go and get that tent pole seen to!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i didnt think you had met sureno yet pal ??? that explains why he has woke up feeling like sh1t, he has had your ginger spunk in his fizzog lol !!!


Pmsl just saw this! Yeah soppy **** gagged like a bulimic teenager then complained he felt a bit violated. Pussy.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl just saw this! Yeah soppy **** gagged like a bulimic teenager then complained he felt a bit violated. Pussy.


well he presumed it had already been blended mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well he presumed it had already been blended mate !!!


Lol, told him to gargle it first!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> My guns are just tipping over 17 1/2 inches mate , but at least there even both are same size.. they were just under 18 a few weeks ago but obviously carrying more fat then.. take fcukin ages to grow though !!!


Does that old gym myth still exist that says a stone gained in bodyweight gives an extra 1" on your arms. Must work in reverse i guess?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Does that old gym myth still exist that says a stone gained in bodyweight gives an extra 1" on your arms. Must work in reverse i guess?


Hiss mrs told me his cockles got smaller too so it must work on tackle either.... Poor cnut now has a fanny


----------



## luther1

Its been so cold this week that every time i've gone for a pi$$, my knob has been all foreskin and about an inch long


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Does that old gym myth still exist that says a stone gained in bodyweight gives an extra 1" on your arms. Must work in reverse i guess?


dont know mate, but obviously the fat dissapearing from all over my body is going from everywhere ...

i have actually read that though mate in last few days aswell might have been on another forum !!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Its been so cold this week that every time i've gone for a pi$$, my knob has been all foreskin and about an inch long


i have no foreskin im clean as a whistle lol !!!


----------



## luther1

On the very odd occasion i will come out with something of interest


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> On the very odd occasion i will come out with something of interest


no think thats what i read, in fact i think it was on one of uriels threads on test muscle site regarding arm size


----------



## luther1

I did put that theory to Pscarb once and his reply was 'There is no rule of thumb for weight added and size on a particular muscle........how could this be worked out and applied to everyone'.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Its been so cold this week that every time i've gone for a pi$$, my knob has been all foreskin and about an inch long


I know mate i've only had 7 inches to p!ss with.... Fcukin weather


----------



## kites1664

Breda said:


> I know mate i've only had 7 inches to p!ss with.... Fcukin weather


Whose 7 inches were you holding at the time, and did you ask or pay.. :lol: weird alien


----------



## Breda

kites1664:2694473 said:


> Whose 7 inches were you holding at the time, and did you ask or pay.. :lol: weird alien


My cock is wider than your arm now pls show et Mr t some respect


----------



## Ginger Ben

I have forearms like legs of lamb so if you want girth I'm your man! Lol


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I have forearms like legs of lamb so if you want girth I'm your man! Lol


I've noticed this on gingers..... Must be all that solo sex you have


----------



## Ginger Ben

That requires BOTH arms!


----------



## flinty90

well i see my journal has turned into a breeding ground for you latent homosexual tiny cnuts ....

fcuk off out of here unless you all have something useful to say which is errrrrm fcuk all

Cnuts


----------



## Guest

Are we allowed back in yet.......


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Are we allowed back in yet.......


have you got anything good to add ???? if not no fcuk off and shut the door its cold in here !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> have you got anything good to add ???? if not no fcuk off and shut the door its cold in here !!!


kinda sounds like something i should be saying to you in my journal :lol:


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> kinda sounds like something i should be saying to you in my journal :lol:


PMSL! Yes it is


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> kinda sounds like something i should be saying to you in my journal :lol:


say it then ya ***** cnut, and then you really would have fcuk all usefull stuff in there X


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> say it then ya ***** cnut, and then you really would have fcuk all usefull stuff in there X


..... someones hormones are getting the better of them.... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> ..... someones hormones are getting the better of them.... :lol:


well mate you should try going on the pill then X


----------



## Breda

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fcukin zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Fcuk all happening in here I'll be back when there are cnuts about


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fcukin zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Fcuk all happening in here I'll be back when there are cnuts about


only cnuts in here when you walk in


----------



## luther1

If you feel a 7 or 8 on the Richter scale later on,don't panic,its just me smashing the grubby little hairdresser in


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> If you feel a 7 or 8 on the Richter scale later on,don't panic,its just me smashing the grubby little hairdresser in


cant wait for you to smash breda's black back doors in mate at end of this comp... he will be thinking all his gear has been bunk and that he has shrunk by tine you have finished with him !!!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> If you feel a 7 or 8 on the Richter scale later on,don't panic,its just me smashing the grubby little hairdresser in


Pics or BS !!?? :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Pics or BS !!?? :lol:


You won't need pics cnuts mouth,you'll feel it


----------



## luther1

Just had to do a double take at meself in the mirror,thought it was Greg Kovacs stood there. (offseason)


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just had to do a double take at meself in the mirror,thought it was Greg Kovacs stood there. (offseason)


i think you will do well Luther over the next couple of months, keep up the good work ..


----------



## luther1

Cheers mate. Looking forward to it. I really don't know what gains i'm going to make as its been so long and i've never done just the one compound but it should be fun as long as my sides are minimal!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Cheers mate. Looking forward to it. I really don't know what gains i'm going to make as its been so long and i've never done just the one compound but it should be fun as long as my sides are minimal!


Well i think personally that will be the exciting point for you, constantly seeing change as you progress through your cycle and training !!!


----------



## luther1

I hope so. From your journal (and Robs) i can see that you are both really fired up,focused and loving it so i hope i feel the same. I've got no intention of stopping training this time round as i want to be proper hench by the time my daughters' old enough to go clubbing so i can get a job on the door and keep an eye on her haha. If i give up this time i'll be too old to start again so its now a way of life for me


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I hope so. From your journal (and Robs) i can see that you are both really fired up,focused and loving it so i hope i feel the same. I've got no intention of stopping training this time round as i want to be proper hench by the time my daughters' old enough to go clubbing so i can get a job on the door and keep an eye on her haha. If i give up this time i'll be too old to start again so its now a way of life for me


Yes Luther , focus is key, and like you say it has to be a life decision and you have to stick to it (in the main) you will faulter and waiver at times, but its important to get yourself back into this frame of mind you have right now. only then will it become second nature..

And the main thing is to just enjoy yourself . I always admire Uriel for the fact that he enjoys his training and secondly benefits from it !!


----------



## Breda

Yes Luther, Flinty is a cnut but his last few posts have been on the money.... I'm sure you will gain well mate, you ain't an 18yr old kid with no clue. We all want the best for each other so get the gear in, get the grub in, get in the gym and enjoy it bro


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Yes Luther, Flinty is a cnut but his last few posts have been on the money.... I'm sure you will gain well mate, you ain't an 18yr old kid with no clue. We all want the best for each other so get the gear in, get the grub in, get in the gym and enjoy it bro


Im just saying what i fell Breda that is all !!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2696449 said:


> Im just saying what i fell Breda that is all !!


And I agree with you fella


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> And I agree with you fella


Great im glad about that thank you !!


----------



## DiggyV

and where had your vest gone? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> and where had your vest gone? :lol:


I still have it Diggy, im in serious mode from now on, think i mess around too much on here so about time i stopped and got my head on properly !!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> I still have it Diggy, im in serious mode from now on, think i mess around too much on here so about time i stopped and got my head on properly !!


Surely you can do both?


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Surely you can do both?


will see, i kind of like bieng sensible for a change !!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> will see, i kind of like bieng sensible for a change !!


I understand - but I get the feeling that ain't the whole picture with you though, is it...


----------



## Breda

Big guy I hope you get better soon x


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> Big guy I hope you get better soon x


PMSL

:lol:


----------



## Breda

I've just seen some of the most serious post to some of the silliest threads from this man. It's no like him to pass up an opportunity to take the p!ss... I'm genuinely concerned


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I've just seen some of the most serious post to some of the silliest threads from this man. It's no like him to pass up an opportunity to take the p!ss... I'm genuinely concerned


He offered genuine support to luther! I'm really worried now


----------



## Breda

Hold on i'll find some more of his posts and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Breda

The op asked "how do I eat on test cycle" excellent opportunity to take the mic as usual, but flinty says



flinty90:2696468 said:


> in my experience it is obvioulsy determined by your goals....
> 
> however protein should remain key throughout !!!


In response to fatstuff smashing his balls he said



flinty90:2696656 said:


> you need to be careful , i would suggest bringing dumbells down to the side of your legs rather than in front of your body !!


Now that last quote demonstrates something ain't right and I hope the man is ok


----------



## Mingster

An alien has obviously taken over Flints. If he doesn't call somebody a syphilitic sperm whale or a huge iron bru browed sunglasses wearing cnut soon I will be seriously worried:no:


----------



## Breda

Mingster:2696790 said:


> An alien has obviously taken over Flints. If he doesn't call somebody a syphilitic sperm whale or a huge iron bru browed sunglasses wearing cnut soon I will be seriously worried:no:


I promise the aliens are nothing to do with me.... I'm seriously worried Ming


----------



## Milky

I wish the new Flinty all the luck in the world....


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I wish the new Flinty all the luck in the world....


God NOOOOOO! THey've got to Milky as well. What is the world coming to?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I wish the new Flinty all the luck in the world....


Thank you George.

I am just trying to be supportive and a bit more sensible . im a little bored of takin the mick all the time, i have so much more to give ...


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Thank you George.
> 
> I am just trying to be supportive and a bit more sensible . im a little bored of takin the mick all the time, i have so much more to give ...


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Thank you George.
> 
> I am just trying to be supportive and a bit more sensible . im a little bored of takin the mick all the time, i have so much more to give ...


You know mate sometimes its harder to think of something " funny " to say than sensible...

We all like a laugh till it gets tedious and if its got you to that point then you change, its life...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You know mate sometimes its harder to think of something " funny " to say than sensible...
> 
> We all like a laugh till it gets tedious and if its got you to that point then you change, its life...


well we will just se how things go. i am hoping to be a better person , like i have said in other threads, i want to find myself a better middle level , as my life and mental attitude is and always has been either sky high or rock bottom. i just long for a happy medium !!


----------



## Breda

Mate don't lose your sense of humor its fcukin brilliant and I love you for it.

I hear what you are sayin bout you wanna find a middle ground and you will but don't turn into a depressing cnut you can't feed anything positive off that energy, and from what I know of you you're full of positives and positivity x


----------



## strongmanmatt

flinty90 said:


> well we will just se how things go. i am hoping to be a better person , like i have said in other threads, i want to find myself a better middle level , as my life and mental attitude is and always has been either sky high or rock bottom. i just long for a happy medium !!


Finty been watching your journey very impressive fella? Keep up the hard work your doing a GRAND Job!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Mate don't lose your sense of humor its fcukin brilliant and I love you for it.
> 
> I hear what you are sayin bout you wanna find a middle ground and you will but don't turn into a depressing cnut you can't feed off that energy x


No Breda i wont turn into that person. and im glad i amuse you i really am....


----------



## flinty90

strongmanmatt said:


> Finty been watching your journey very impressive fella? Keep up the hard work your doing a GRAND Job!


thank you Matt very kind of you to say so !!


----------



## DiggyV

At least use this in your AVI mate!


----------



## strongmanmatt

flinty90 said:


> thank you Matt very kind of you to say so !!


Just ignore people that are knocking your confidence down dude, Your deadlifting a dam sight more than me. your doing 15 reps on 150kg bloody good.

As you'll see I did only 4 LOL. Wern't too easy but okay LOL. You do weigh more than me though in a good way I'm sure. How long you been training for 3 years or something?


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2697295 said:


> No Breda i wont turn into that person. and im glad i amuse you i really am....


You don't ammuse me, you literally make me pmsl with some of the sh!t you come out with

Mate tbh I don't and won't pry but you do seem very down at the minute. I hope what ever it is doesn't keep you down for too long mate x


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> No Breda i wont turn into that person. and im glad i amuse you i really am....


You are a proper funny guy Flints, but you are also supportive, motivational and have an intelligent, questioning head on you. Anybody who has spent time reading your posts, listening to your advice and talking to you know that you are a sensible, knowledgeable bloke. I think you know this mate....


----------



## Breda

Mingster:2697335 said:


> You are a proper funny guy Flints, but you are also supportive, motivational and have an intelligent, questioning head on you. Anybody who has spent time reading your posts, listening to your advice and talking to you know that you are a sensible, knowledgeable bloke. I think you know this mate....


Can't agree more mate couldn't agree more


----------



## flinty90

strongmanmatt said:


> Just ignore people that are knocking your confidence down dude, Your deadlifting a dam sight more than me. your doing 15 reps on 150kg bloody good.
> 
> As you'll see I did only 4 LOL. Wern't too easy but okay LOL. You do weigh more than me though in a good way I'm sure. How long you been training for 3 years or something?


Hey Matt no one is knocking my confidence mate not at all. i am a very confident person , just also either sky high or very low mentally.. i feel high mentally at the minute. my progress is brilliant personally i couldnt have hoped for better so far..

Seriously i have been training less than 18 months ..

i weigh 17 stone 4 pounds on the dot.

good luck to you , and 150 for 4 reps is still a good weight, you should never be down about that or them numbers Matt !!


----------



## Guest

Rob walks in, thinks what the fúck is going off with the testosterone monster that "was" Flinty!?

Rob turns around to leave, but he wants answers......!!!!

WTF is up with you ??


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Rob walks in, thinks what the fúck is going off with the testosterone monster that "was" Flinty!?
> 
> Rob turns around to leave, but he wants answers......!!!!
> 
> WTF is up with you ??


Rob you know me better than anyone on here, you know how i was wanting to just get in a zone and just stop mucking about so much on here... i want to be taken seriously , you know this already brother !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2697356 said:


> Rob you know me better than anyone on here, you know how i was wanting to just get in a zone and just stop mucking about so much on here... i want to be taken seriously , you know this already brother !!!


You are taken seriously man, when you decide to stick to the subject matter what you have to say usually holds water and that's all that matters to me. Have a joke and be serious when its needed bro but it ain't needed all the time


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You are taken seriously man, when you decide to stick to the subject matter what you have to say usually holds water and that's all that matters to me. Have a joke and be serious when its needed bro but it ain't needed all the time


OK OK i see what your saying i really do, i will still be having a giggle dont panic !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Rob you know me better than anyone on here, you know how i was wanting to just get in a zone and just stop mucking about so much on here... i want to be taken seriously , you know this already brother !!!


Well I prefer you in the zone at the gym, not on here you sapp!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Well I prefer you in the zone at the gym, not on here you sapp!


its a lifestyle change mate and a mental change... i think folks are taking it too far on here , im still here doing my thing !!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2697384 said:


> OK OK i see what your saying i really do, i will still be having a giggle dont panic !!


Ok mate... Do you wanna go spam ginger cnuts journal with pics of ginger cnuts lol

Only jokin bro.... Do you!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> its a lifestyle change mate and a mental change... i think folks are taking it too far on here , im still here doing my thing !!


You was a little to serious at the gym, bit too much for me bro.

Might sack it off till you come round if that's ok....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ok mate... Do you wanna go spam ginger cnuts journal with pics of ginger cnuts lol
> 
> Only jokin bro.... Do you!


Oi cnuty! At least make them nice ones!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> You was a little to serious at the gym, bit too much for me bro.
> 
> Might sack it off till you come round if that's ok....


fair enough pal .. you know where i am if you need anything !!!


----------



## flinty90

ROB PM sent mate !!!


----------



## kites1664

Well for what its worth mate, you crack me up a lot of the time, but you have also been supportive and motivational, whilst still being honest and knowledgeable.

Gushing over, just be you, simple as that.


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Well for what its worth mate, you crack me up a lot of the time, but you have also been supportive and motivational, whilst still being honest and knowledgeable.
> 
> Gushing over, just be you, simple as that.


HAHA thanks mate, people would think i was leaving the site or something ....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> HAHA thanks mate, people would think i was leaving the site or something ....


You can for me flinty!


----------



## kites1664

not at all mate, I think it just shows what a great bunch of people are on here and how close a cimmunity it really is, and I've only been in here for a short time really.

Just a sign of what this forum is all about.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> You can for me flinty!


whats that supposed to mean ??


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> whats that supposed to mean ??


Told ya what it meant in that PM


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Told ya what it meant in that PM


OK fair enough !!!


----------



## flinty90

Chest session this morning

warm up

Low incline flys

15 x 10 kg

15 x 10 kg

*
Low incline DB press*

15 x 27.5kg

15 x 30 kg

15 x 35 kg

12 x 40 kg

*BB bench* press to finish

15 x 90 kg

15 x 70 kg (managed 9)

*Cable crossovers *

*
*

15 x 35

15 x 40 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises

15 x 50 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises

15 x 50 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises.

*Seated high press* (decline)

12 x 75 kg

12 x 85 kg

12 x 90 kg Supersetted with 10 bodyweight press ups (managed 3)

chest felt hammered.. DB press changed it up nicely but really hit chest hard to start !!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Chest session this morning
> 
> warm up
> 
> Low incline flys
> 
> 15 x 10 kg
> 
> 15 x 10 kg
> 
> *
> Low incline DB press*
> 
> 15 x 27.5kg
> 
> 15 x 30 kg
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 12 x 40 kg
> 
> *BB bench* press to finish
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 15 x 70 kg (managed 9)
> 
> *Cable crossovers *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 15 x 35
> 
> 15 x 40 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises
> 
> 15 x 50 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises
> 
> 15 x 50 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises.
> 
> *Seated high press* (decline)
> 
> 12 x 75 kg
> 
> 12 x 85 kg
> 
> 12 x 90 kg Supersetted with 10 bodyweight press ups (managed 3)
> 
> chest felt hammered.. DB press changed it up nicely but really hit chest hard to start !!


Cracking session Mt Flint. nice mixing up of exercises, wish I could do DBs :no:

:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Cracking session Mt Flint. nice mixing up of exercises, wish I could do DBs :no:
> 
> :thumb:


thanks mate..

I dont like DB's in general due to my weaker shoulder that could go at any second.. howver today it was nice to get the dumbells up and press them out quite nicely. i dont think i would ever risk goiing higher than 40 kg DB's though to be fair !!!

chest feels really pumped though !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate..
> 
> I dont like DB's in general due to my weaker shoulder that could go at any second.. howver today it was nice to get the dumbells up and press them out quite nicely. i dont think i would ever risk goiing higher than 40 kg DB's though to be fair !!!
> 
> chest feels really pumped though !!!


that's me as well mate, right shoulder just goes. NO pain, just the strength goes completely. I tried shoulder press machine last week, and got 30Kg (total weight) moving before it went.... however on the Arnolds I reckon I will be hitting that in each hand early next year.

You have a cracking day, sir.

:thumb:


----------



## Breda

Nice session Flinty!!!

40kg dbs aint bad i stuggle with my wrists on 32's... i'm Stong enough to push but not strong enough to control those fcukers properly


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> that's me as well mate, right shoulder just goes. NO pain, just the strength goes completely. I tried shoulder press machine last week, and got 30Kg (total weight) moving before it went.... however on the Arnolds I reckon I will be hitting that in each hand early next year.
> 
> You have a cracking day, sir.
> 
> :thumb:


thanks i will try my hardest to !!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Nice session Flinty!!!
> 
> 40kg dbs aint bad i stuggle with my wrists on 32's... i'm Stong enough to push but not strong enough to control those fcukers properly


its not bad, you forget how heavy them things are until there on your chest. its always my shouldr that really makes me weary on DB's .. same with shoulder press really, thats why i use the smith machine a lot more for pressing !!!


----------



## Guest

Nice one mate!

What is the plan for the rest of the day.....?!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> its not bad, you forget how heavy them things are until there on your chest. its always my shouldr that really makes me weary on DB's .. same with shoulder press really, thats why i use the smith machine a lot more for pressing !!!


Do you have shoulder issues mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Do you have shoulder issues mate


yes mate there both battered ..... if i didnt i would hate to think what my presses would be for shoulders, if im doing 140 kg with shoulder problems lol !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Just caught up the last couple days and all I've got to say is to anybody that doesn't take you seriously is start this journal from page 1 and then see what they've got to say when they catch up to now!!

You've undergone an immense transformation and are still building further on that day by day. You are hugely supportive of anyone who needs it and will offer advice to anyone that asks it. You break things down into concise and comprehendable prose so that even doughnuts like me can pick up on it and work things out 

Most importantly you inject humour into every thread you post in where it's applicable and when the whole gang is on the firm it's like happy hour at the asylum :lol:

Fk the haters and keep doing what you're doing brother because you're well on top of the game!!

(Great chest workout too Flinty, oh how I miss those DB pressing sessions.....)


----------



## TrainingwithMS

R0B said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> What is the plan for the rest of the day.....?!


Hopefully go and abuse some folk with Breda and Uriel :lol:


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Just caught up the last couple days and all I've got to say is to anybody that doesn't take you seriously is start this journal from page 1 and then see what they've got to say when they catch up to now!!
> 
> You've undergone an immense transformation and are still building further on that day by day. You are hugely supportive of anyone who needs it and will offer advice to anyone that asks it. You break things down into concise and comprehendable prose so that even doughnuts like me can pick up on it and work things out
> 
> Most importantly you inject humour into every thread you post in where it's applicable and when the whole gang is on the firm it's like happy hour at the asylum :lol:
> 
> Fk the haters and keep doing what you're doing brother because you're well on top of the game!!
> 
> (Great chest workout too Flinty, oh how I miss those DB pressing sessions.....)


Thanks mate inspiring as always brother X


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yes mate there both battered ..... if i didnt i would hate to think what my presses would be for shoulders, if im doing 140 kg with shoulder problems lol !!!


Beast man... if you could press without problems then strong man would be something you would ecxell in i reckon


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Beast man... if you could press without problems then strong man would be something you would ecxell in i reckon


i can press mostly without problems mate, just when my hand are in the air its the slight forward and backward motion that can all of a sudden smash my shoulder to bits, i have to be very careful.. on smith machine my arms dont move backwards and forwards so i can get 90 % confidence in my lift, even though it can still niggle me now and then....

probably need to do more lighter DB work to strengthen up my supporting muscles and ligaments to get it stronger to be fair !!!


----------



## Breda

TrainingwithMS said:


> Hopefully go and abuse some folk with Breda and Uriel :lol:


Would love to


----------



## Breda

Nice to see you back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Nice to see you back mate :thumbup1:


Was you worried mate :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Was you worried mate :lol:


yes mate... fully

Thought he was falling into depression or something


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> yes mate... fully
> 
> Thought he was falling into depression or something[/quote
> 
> you silly fcukin chocloate bear. i would never leave you bro. im a cnut and a cnut for life pmsl..... i thought you had dropped into depression , its nice to know you lov me that much though ya daft fcukin slave cnut XX


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> yes mate... fully
> 
> Thought he was falling into depression or something


I was crying with laughter


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> you silly fcukin chocloate bear. i would never leave you bro. im a cnut and a cnut for life pmsl..... i thought you had dropped into depression , its nice to know you lov me that much though ya daft fcukin slave cnut XX


Awww thanks bro :wub:



R0B said:


> I was crying with laughter


Why... was it all a plan

I was still laugin at his serious posts because i couldnt take the cnut seriously


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> Why... was it all a plan


sone of us twigged early, and got a nice PM from the Flintmeister. We were then free to laugh at the ones that didn't. Sorry bro...


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Why... was it all a plan


Plan ?? :whistling:

Was funny though :lol:


----------



## flinty90

right well i have just had a warning off Pscarb about my shol yard rants so i had better actually calm myself down , i dont want a ban after all...

i feel it would be devastating to the forum pmsl !!!


----------



## DiggyV

which thread mate, or just in general :lol:



flinty90 said:


> right well i have just had a warning off Pscarb about my shol yard rants so i had better actually calm myself down , i dont want a ban after all...
> 
> i feel it would be devastating to the forum pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> which thread mate, or just in general :lol:


the why do i never shutdown thread lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> right well i have just had a warning off Pscarb about my shol yard rants so i had better actually calm myself down , i dont want a ban after all...
> 
> i feel it would be devastating to the forum pmsl !!!


I'm guessing some cúnt reported you..... Gay Walker maybe!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I'm guessing some cúnt reported you..... Gay Walker maybe!!


 i dont normally go into a serious thread and insult people (in general) but i may have done a little strong in that one...

But to be fair He did start his input into the thread with the post

"This thread is bullsh1t" and that was it lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i dont normally go into a serious thread and insult people (in general) but i may have done a little strong in that one...
> 
> But to be fair He did start his input into the thread with the post
> 
> "This thread is bullsh1t" and that was it lol


I saw his first comment too, any thread started by johnny gets messed up!!

Funny how it got picked up in there but I'm our journals nothing gets reported....!?!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I saw his first comment too, any thread started by johnny gets messed up!!
> 
> Funny how it got picked up in there but I'm our journals nothing gets reported....!?!


 i might have stepped too far lol telling scarb to chill out ,, i hope he knows im fcukin joking !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i might have stepped too far lol telling scarb to chill out ,, i hope he knows im fcukin joking !!!


I'm sure he understands your humour


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> i might have stepped too far lol telling scarb to chill out ,, i hope he knows im fcukin joking !!!


Yea i just say that pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yay [email protected]'s back!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yay [email protected]'s back!


And he's had a warning... i'm sooo happy for him


----------



## 3752

R0B said:


> I'm guessing some cúnt reported you..... Gay Walker maybe!!


are you stupid ?? Flinty just said i had warned him for insulting another member and you go and do it?? do it again and your banned!!!!!!


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> i might have stepped too far lol telling scarb to chill out ,, i hope he knows im fcukin joking !!!


i am always chilled, i give one warning then all is fair


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> i am always chilled, i give one warning then all is fair


Well not the way i would have liked to have a man of your calibre in my journal but welcome mate hahaha !!!

i apologise for that you know what im like mate ( well i fcukin hope you do i been here spouting my crap long enough ) XX

i take my warning seriously mate like i said i dont want to be banned !!!


----------



## Breda

How do we block mods from entering journals.... I feel violated


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> How do we block mods from entering journals.... I feel violated


Nah mate Scarab is a cool guy and just doing his role... i shouldnt have gone into a serious thread and said that .. i was excited i think cos i had been sensibloe for a full day and it killed me lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> are you stupid ?? Flinty just said i had warned him for insulting another member and you go and do it?? do it again and your banned!!!!!!


Stupid... not really mate.

I've seen far worse than this in many a thread and you know I report them.

But, your the boss, so sorry for any trouble caused buddy


----------



## 3752

R0B said:


> Stupid... not really mate.
> 
> I've seen far worse than this in many a thread and you know I report them.
> 
> But, your the boss, so sorry for any trouble caused buddy


i have seen far worse but not when a member has just said he was warned for doing that same thing....you even quoted him before insulting the member????

Flinty i will pop back in from time to time to add my opinion rather than do my role as MOD...


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Nah mate Scarab is a cool guy and just doing his role... i shouldnt have gone into a serious thread and said that .. i was excited i think cos i had been sensibloe for a full day and it killed me lol !!!


I know man he aint all cnut pmsl only Joking Scarb........ dont ban me 

I knew you was excited after your bout of seriousness and had to release some bs on the masses


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> i have seen far worse but not when a member has just said he was warned for doing that same thing....you even quoted him before insulting the member????


I hear you mate.

Duly noted


----------



## Fatstuff

Were allowed to insult flinty in his journal though, right?


----------



## Breda

Right now the bolloking is over can we get back to what we do in here and talk sh!te and rip each other to shreds


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Were allowed to insult flinty in his journal though, right?


of course your not .. I got MOD power in here now lol.... you will have to stick to calling ginger ben a fanny fart pmsl !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> Were allowed to insult flinty in his journal though, right?


Yeah, c'mon Scarb, fairs fair, everyone knows Flinty's a cnut, and it's not really an insult if you are stating what is a commonly held truth is it? PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> i have seen far worse but not when a member has just said he was warned for doing that same thing....you even quoted him before insulting the member????
> 
> *Flinty i will pop back in from time to time to add my opinion rather than do my role as MOD...*


Would love that mate thanks !!! Now p1ss off so we can all call you for a bit hehehe !!!! X


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Yeah, c'mon Scarb, fairs fair, everyone knows Flinty's a cnut, and it's not really an insult if you are stating what is a commonly held truth is it? PMSL


 :ban: Diggy you are getting far too insulting, its like you are becoming me pmsl !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> :rockon: Diggy you are getting far too insulting, its like you are becoming me pmsl !!!


fixed


----------



## Breda

infernal0988 said:


> no Need to be a f uc king pr**k about it SonofZeus, Iv been living in Norway for the past few years so your nitpicking at my freakin grammar? Go fawk your self you ingnorant pr**k.Thank you flinty90 for a serious answer will try em in the future


 :huh:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> :huh:


COme on mate i cant help bieng a fountain of knowledge and greatness all the time, i do have to lapse and give some serious advice lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> COme on mate i cant help bieng a fountain of knowledge and greatness all the time, i do have to lapse and give some serious advice lol


Its all good big man at least the underlings are apreciative


----------



## flinty90

serious question.

How much weight , wether it be fat , muscle water whatever do you think you could put on over the 2 weeks of christmas ???

and I have been on sunbed tonight it was nice to be warm for 6 minutes, which reminds me this time last year i was on a beach in gran canaria :sad:


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> serious question.
> 
> How much weight , wether it be fat , muscle water whatever do you think you could put on over the 2 weeks of christmas ???
> 
> and I have been on sunbed tonight it was nice to be warm for 6 minutes, which reminds me this time last year i was on a beach in gran canaria :sad:


Depends what your diet is like before pal. If dehydrated and depleted then a sh!te load if pretty normal even if slightly under maintainence i cant see a few days of feasting having much of a difference.

It'll be like a cheat day or a cheat few days mate but its fcukin christmas... enjoy the food and worry about your waistline after


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> serious question.
> 
> How much weight , wether it be fat , muscle water whatever do you think you could put on over the 2 weeks of christmas ???
> 
> and I have been on sunbed tonight it was nice to be warm for 6 minutes, which reminds me this time last year i was on a beach in gran canaria :sad:


I aiming for a good 6lb till new year


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Depends what your diet is like before pal. If dehydrated and depleted then a sh!te load if pretty normal even if slightly under maintainence i cant see a few days of feasting having much of a difference.
> 
> It'll be like a cheat day or a cheat few days mate but its fcukin christmas... enjoy the food and worry about your waistline after


No mate im not asking cos i want to go mad over christmas, im pretty settled diet wise and i will have a couple of treats..

But in general how much do you reckon YOU could put on in 2 weeks


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I aiming for a good 6lb till new year


what fat and water with a little muscle ???


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> serious question.
> 
> How much weight , wether it be fat , muscle water whatever do you think you could put on over the 2 weeks of christmas ???
> 
> and I have been on sunbed tonight it was nice to be warm for 6 minutes, which reminds me this time last year i was on a beach in gran canaria :sad:


i changed my diet a few weeks back was hitting gear and hitting around the 8kcal and gained 6kg in a week i maintained that the next week but let diet slip the 3rd week and dropped 2kg .


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> No mate im not asking cos i want to go mad over christmas, im pretty settled diet wise and i will have a couple of treats..
> 
> But in general how much do you reckon YOU could put on in 2 weeks


I reckon i'll be able to get on a few lbs... i'm aiming for 5 over the christmas weeked, there'll be so much protein about i'm taking advantage of my added protein sythesis


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> i changed my diet a few weeks back was hitting gear and hitting around the 8kcal and gained 6kg in a week i maintained that the next week but let diet slip the 3rd week and dropped 2kg .


fcuk me 12 lb in a week lol.... what did you do eat morrisons mate lol ...


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> i changed my diet a few weeks back was hitting gear and hitting around the 8kcal and gained 6kg in a week i maintained that the next week but let diet slip the 3rd week and dropped 2kg .


you gained on 8kcal fcuk me who said you need to eat big... Ewen eats 2 grams of protein per day


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me 12 lb in a week lol.... what did you do eat morrisons mate lol ...


He ate fcuk all you daft cnut


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> what fat and water with a little muscle ???


Going to go protein crazy till I go back to work, plus all the Xmas crap


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me 12 lb in a week lol.... what did you do eat morrisons mate lol ...


haha yeah pretty much , it was all whole food plus homemade shakes i was constantly eating and felt sick everytime i bent down to pick something up .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> you gained on 8kcal fcuk me who said you need to eat big... Ewen eats 2 grams of protein per day


haha oopps 8k kcal 

one boiled egg btw :


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> haha yeah pretty much , it was all whole food plus homemade shakes i was constantly eating and felt sick everytime i bent down to pick something up .


how did that make you feel personally though ?? lethargic or bursting with energy mate ???

im suprised you dint just want to sleep all day lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> how did that make you feel personally though ?? lethargic or bursting with energy mate ???
> 
> im suprised you dint just want to sleep all day lol


i felt great although im a landscaper so working in peoples gardens is tough when you need a poo luckily they have big gardens with poo in their compost bins lol

felt slow big full and sick every time i pressed my guy but it worked .


----------



## strongmanmatt

I eat like a bird, Not much as I want to stay in the 90kg class.

Wish my cold would **** off, feel so awful at the moment. :wink:


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> haha oopps 8k kcal
> 
> one boiled egg btw :


Fcuking iron belly mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> I eat like a bird, Not much as I want to stay in the 90kg class.
> 
> Wish my cold would **** off, feel so awful at the moment. :wink:


with legs like yours you look like a bird ....


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> i felt great although im a landscaper so working in peoples gardens is tough when you need a poo luckily they have big gardens with poo in their compost bins lol
> 
> felt slow big full and sick every time i pressed my guy but it worked .


It worked mate and thats all that matters and you're left with a net gain after you dropped your calories so not bad you compost sh!tting cnut


----------



## strongmanmatt

ewen said:


> with legs like yours you look like a bird ....


What are you trying to say LOL?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> It worked mate and thats all that matters and you're left with a net gain after you dropped your calories so not bad you compost sh!tting cnut


ive shat in a few folks gardens m8 even spanked off in a couple too , you`ll find out what its like when yer test kicks in you`ll pull the head off it


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> What are you trying to say LOL?


sparrow legs :thumb:


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> ive shat in a few folks gardens m8 even spanked off in a couple too , you`ll find out what its like when yer test kicks in you`ll pull the head off it


You know what the sad thing is... i'm not in the least bit surprised that you've beat 1 out over a pile of cut grass and leaves shaped as boobs.

Can't wait for the test to kick in tho


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> You know what the sad thing is... i'm not in the least bit surprised that you've beat 1 out over a pile of cut grass and leaves shaped as boobs.
> 
> Can't wait for the test to kick in tho


leaves shaped as bewbs .... never thought of that lol


----------



## strongmanmatt

it's deceptive as I am tall, if you look what I put they are almost 25 inches that not too bad lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> it's deceptive as I am tall, if you look what I put they are almost 25 inches that not too bad lol.


pulling yer leg buddy


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah I know they are small and I know your joking, I want to get them to 30 minches in a few years.


----------



## Breda

ewen:2699200 said:


> pulling yer leg buddy


Don't pull too hard they might snap


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Don't pull too hard they might snap


you pair cyber bullying again ??? PSCARB please come in !!!


----------



## flinty90

right mother in law has made a gorgeous looking christmas cake .....

should i have a slice or not !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> right mother in law has made a gorgeous looking christmas cake .....
> 
> should i have a slice or not !!!!


Have 2


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Have 2


you would say that ya fat cnut !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you would say that ya fat cnut !!!


I'd say none really, hate it lol :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I'd say none really, hate it lol :lol:


i dont i love , i can sense it calling me... hoping to tray and resist until my protein shake lol.. i might have a apple instead but i want that dam cake !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i dont i love , i can sense it calling me... hoping to tray and resist until my protein shake lol.. i might have a apple instead but i want that dam cake !!!


Next you'll be telling me mince pies are nice.....

Have an apple and a glass of water  that'll keep the cake at bay


----------



## strongmanmatt

Why don't you eat the whole cake!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Next you'll be telling me mince pies are nice.....
> 
> Have an apple and a glass of water  that'll keep the cake at bay


Mate she makes the best mince pies ever, but im not allowed them until next few days pmsl as i nail the fcukin lot without any hope of holding myself back .. its a bad vice of mine !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Mate she makes the best mince pies ever, but im not allowed them until next few days pmsl as i nail the fcukin lot without any hope of holding myself back .. its a bad vice of mine !!!


Bloody is a vice!!

Now go eat some cake


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2699301 said:


> right mother in law has made a gorgeous looking christmas cake .....
> 
> should i have a slice or not !!!!


Yes have a fcukin slice


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Bloody is a vice!!
> 
> Now go eat some cake


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOo i refuse !!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Yes have a fcukin slice


i wouldnt listen to steak pie man about eating advice lol X


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2699338 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOo i refuse !!!


Pussy


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2699340 said:


> i wouldnt listen to steak pie man about eating advice lol X


Chicken and spinach pie tonight you cnut


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Pussy


i suppose i need to tray and look bad for my starting pics in january lol.. Oh sh1t too late lol !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2699362 said:


> i suppose i need to tray and look bad for my starting pics in january lol.. Oh sh1t too late lol !!!


That's the spirit fella now go get that cake in your belly.... Just leave some room for your protein shake


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> That's the spirit fella now go get that cake in your belly.... Just leave some room for your protein shake


i will dip the cake in my shake X


----------



## flinty90

ok so i had my cake lol, and my protein shake... and now my cravings are going mad, but i will fight them ....

good job that tub of choccys is down in the cabin and not in the house !!!! i would be smashing then fcukers aswell


----------



## Breda

Go for the chocys


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> For for the chocys


you just want me to stay a fat cnut dont you ya b4stard !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2699618 said:


> you just want me to stay a fat cnut dont you ya b4stard !!!


Its nearly Christmas I wanna see my boys eating the foods the enjoy that's all


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Its nearly Christmas I wanna see my boys eating the foods the enjoy that's all


you fcukin liar , i hate you chocolate bear !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2699671 said:


> you fcukin liar , i hate you chocolate bear !!!


Will power check bitch!!.... You passed x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Will power check bitch!!.... You passed x


errrrm yeah i passed ( i havent got chocloate all over my face whilst im stuffing as many as i can in my mouth )!!!


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> Chest session this morning
> 
> warm up
> 
> Low incline flys
> 
> 15 x 10 kg
> 
> 15 x 10 kg
> 
> *
> Low incline DB press*
> 
> 15 x 27.5kg
> 
> 15 x 30 kg
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 12 x 40 kg
> 
> *BB bench* press to finish
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 15 x 70 kg (managed 9)
> 
> *Cable crossovers *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 15 x 35
> 
> 15 x 40 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises
> 
> 15 x 50 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises
> 
> 15 x 50 supersetted with 10 press ups , 15 side plate raises 15 front plate raises.
> 
> *Seated high press* (decline)
> 
> 12 x 75 kg
> 
> 12 x 85 kg
> 
> 12 x 90 kg Supersetted with 10 bodyweight press ups (managed 3)
> 
> chest felt hammered.. DB press changed it up nicely but really hit chest hard to start !!


That looks like alot of volume to me.

How many times a week you working chest?

I have not read any of your journal, but do you have an injury limiting your pressing movements?

Me personally I think you could get away with half that amount of work, and probably just 2 compound exercises for chest and one pumping movement.


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> That looks like alot of volume to me.
> 
> How many times a week you working chest?
> 
> I have not read any of your journal, but do you have an injury limiting your pressing movements?
> 
> Me personally I think you could get away with half that amount of work, and probably just 2 compound exercises for chest and one pumping movement.


thanks mate, i love volume mate, and the weight still moderately high.. i work chest once every 8 days mate ...

Might think about going into something a little less after new year but i have really gained well on that routine Hacksii .

cheers for popping in mate love to hear peoples views on it all !!!X


----------



## Breda

Hacks mate he's fcuked his shoulders but loves high volume.... I think.

Don't even know why I'm answering let me get back to my high volume shoulder workout :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

and i have a shoulder problems (as we all do lol) so The dumbell work is very strictly monitored and just to get the extra weight i will switch to BB press thats why there in there this week... normally i would just do Barbell pressing but same reps , or i pyramid

so for example

15 x 70 kg

12 x 90 kg

10 x 100 kg

8 x 110 kg

6 x 120 kg

4 x 130 kg

2 x 150 kg

then a isolatar exercise

cable crossovers

4 sets 15 reps

thats what my normal routine would look like, but like i say this week i used DB's to change it up a little X


----------



## flinty90

ok so chillin for a bit today, might go clean car inside and out just to keep me busy...

back to train tonight , last big back session of 2011 i should imagine....

eggs, toast

protein shakes

chilli

chicken stir fry

are whats making my meals up today ...

have a good one guys


----------



## flinty90

Getting my hcg tonight going to start putting in 500 iu's twice per week, seee what this wonder drug is all about ,, will do that until end of blast , i have been told its awesome stuff !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Getting my hcg tonight going to start putting in 500 iu's twice per week, seee what this wonder drug is all about ,, will do that until end of blast , i have been told its awesome stuff !!!


What you using it for bro do you feel you really need it


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> What you using it for bro do you feel you really need it


im using it to see how i respond to it mate. plus its supposed to be great lol... i think it can also enhance your gains to be honest mate , from what i have read....

so will use it and see what happens, i pretty much know how i am responding to test now ... so adding a few ancillarys in might be good , not sure till i try it..

im am a little concerned as i think it can bring on oestregon though, so will deffo have to keep an eye on that !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> im using it to see how i respond to it mate. plus its supposed to be great lol... i think it can also enhance your gains to be honest mate , from what i have read....
> 
> so will use it and see what happens, i pretty much know how i am responding to test now ... so adding a few ancillarys in might be good , not sure till i try it..
> 
> im am a little concerned as i think it can bring on oestregon though, so will deffo have to keep an eye on that !!!


You trying to keep your nuts fireing mate

Yes mate i have heard it can raise your oes somewhat but will be interesting to see how you go with it... good luck and all the sh!t i know you'll keep us up dated


----------



## Guest

Sounds good big man!

It'll be good to see how/if things change


----------



## flinty90

yeah not so much doing it for the nuts , just the well bieng ffect it supposedly brings with it, and the enhancement .... its not expensive so worth a blast i think !~!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah not so much doing it for the nuts , just the well bieng ffect it supposedly brings with it, and the enhancement .... its not expensive so worth a blast i think !~!!


Why not !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Think Its worth a go from what ive read but it can bring on gyno so keep the AI's or nolva to hand. Don't want those t1tties getting any bigger!


----------



## flinty90

just made some dinner..

250 grams chicken Stir fried

red jalapeno peppers

Mushrooms

Onion

green beans

lemon /coriander cous cous 140 grams

threw some tandoori spice in it and just scoffed it awesome , plenty of healthy good protein in there ...


----------



## Breda

You healthy eating cnut that looks quite nice


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You healthy eating cnut that looks quite nice


Mate it was awesome , i wanted more lol..

had eggs and toast for brekkie, with a yoghurt and protein shake.

just had that .

will have a apple and proteine shake now

later will have chilli on its own , and a protein shake.

job done ...


----------



## hackskii

Yah, if your shoulder hurts with bar bench you can always do dumbell bench in a way that isolates the chest and does not put stress on the front delts.

This is done by keeping the dumbells closer to the body, with a 45% supination (hands turned in some), doing it this way really takes a load off the front delts.

When I injured my shoulder this is the only way I could hit it with any intensity.

HCG is awesome stuff.


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Yah, if your shoulder hurts with bar bench you can always do dumbell bench in a way that isolates the chest and does not put stress on the front delts.
> 
> This is done by keeping the dumbells closer to the body, with a 45% supination (hands turned in some), doing it this way really takes a load off the front delts.
> 
> When I injured my shoulder this is the only way I could hit it with any intensity.
> 
> HCG is awesome stuff.


cheers bro...

I just had a brilliant back session really pumped up and loved it, did our usual routine in reverse it makes a massive difference ..

also got my hcg so will get that in tomorrow with my jab..

Had a word with my man tonight and tinking about blowing this sh1t out the water next year for the month of january..

Will keep you all informed if i can get funds and that in place, its very radical but hope it will really push the boundries for me personally, will need some info off people about the ins and outs of doing what i plan to do but its gonna be big lol !!!

just had my protein , and read a few journals then hit the shower i think !!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Flinty I am liking how healthy your eating very decent. That image of your dinner did look extremely nice I must admit, probably low in carbs were it?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro...
> 
> I just had a brilliant back session really pumped up and loved it, did our usual routine in reverse it makes a massive difference ..
> 
> also got my hcg so will get that in tomorrow with my jab..
> 
> Had a word with my man tonight and tinking about blowing this sh1t out the water next year for the month of january..
> 
> Will keep you all informed if i can get funds and that in place, its very radical but hope it will really push the boundries for me personally, will need some info off people about the ins and outs of doing what i plan to do but its gonna be big lol !!!
> 
> just had my protein , and read a few journals then hit the shower i think !!!


Exciting times ahead


----------



## flinty90

strongmanmatt said:


> Flinty I am liking how healthy your eating very decent. That image of your dinner did look extremely nice I must admit, probably low in carbs were it?


thanks mate i try and eat healthy 90 % of the time... well i say healthy should i say eat to fulfill the role i need the food to take for my goals ..

the chicken stir fry was very low in carbs mate but the cous cous obvioulsy was a moderate carb source, i generally only eat about 50 - 100 grams of carbs per day though anyway !!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Exciting times ahead


do you think that sounds like a good plan mate ???? im rather excited about it to be fair ... im hoping it will blow me out the water to be fair !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> do you think that sounds like a good plan mate ???? im rather excited about it to be fair ... im hoping it will blow me out the water to be fair !!!


Yes, yes i do!

It's going to be an eye opener, but there's only one way to find out ......


----------



## luther1

Flinty,as you work outside like i do (unlike Rob,the pen pushing cnut),what do you do for meals at work? I take 3 sandwich boxes with my grub in because i don't have access to a microwave but tuna,salmon and chicken etc does get painfull!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Flinty,as you work outside like i do (unlike Rob,the pen pushing cnut),what do you do for meals at work? I take 3 sandwich boxes with my grub in because i don't have access to a microwave but tuna,salmon and chicken etc does get painfull!


PMSL!

I work outside  Just a different kind of outside!

:lol:


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I work outside  Just a different kind of outside!
> 
> :lol:


In a greenhouse? haha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Flinty,as you work outside like i do (unlike Rob,the pen pushing cnut),what do you do for meals at work? I take 3 sandwich boxes with my grub in because i don't have access to a microwave but tuna,salmon and chicken etc does get painfull!


hi mate,,

well when im at work i work away from home so it can get very difficult..

but as were stopping in a hotel i have a good breakfast plenty of eggs and toast , then i will pick up a banana and apple from the breakfast counter..

supermarkets and small shops are our friend... normally a chicken or like you say the smoked salmon and makeral , or i get the pots of medittaranean couscous , i have my shaker with my protein .. and then evening time its a pub dinner , i normally have the mixed grill without the carbs (chips, onion rings) etc. just eat the meat ...

i do also find it hard on site though mate but find different things to do with chicken, one of my favourites is we have a microwave in van ( in morning i microwave a pack of rice, into a sandwich box then buy some chicken, throw that on top of the rice, and a tin of pinaepple chunks, then some low fat italian dressing on top of that , its awesome and keeps me going for ages.

also i eat a lot of the sushi packs and that also keeps me full for ages...

i know what you mean though mate you have to be prepared very well or you can be fcuked for anything decent and fall into the crap that everyone else eats from the local cafe or bakery !!!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> In a greenhouse? haha


Sometimes 

Aircon soon sorts it :lol:


----------



## luther1

I'm going to treat myself to a microwave for the van over Xmas, fcuking sick of cold rice,pasta and whatever else i shovel down


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm going to treat myself to a microwave for the van over Xmas, fcuking sick of cold rice,pasta and whatever else i shovel down


yeah they cost fcuk all nowadays mate,, do you have to use a genny to use microwave mate ??? what do you work as again pal.. dont you have welfare units with microwaves in, even though there normally fcukin scummy and filthy lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I work outside  Just a different kind of outside!
> 
> :lol:


Fvcking traffic warden!


----------



## luther1

Haha. You can get 6v microwaves to plug into your *** lighter. I don't fancy buying a mirowave and a genny. Might as well take a bouncy castle to work and blow that up while i'm waiting for me grub to heat up. I'm our local George Formby mate haha


----------



## flinty90

ROBs a street walker pmsl !!! filthy little cnut !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Haha. You can get 6v microwaves to plug into your *** lighter. I don't fancy buying a mirowave and a genny. Might as well take a bouncy castle to work and blow that up while i'm waiting for me grub to heat up. I'm our local George Formby mate haha


no i didnt mean buy a genny lol... i thought if you worked out of a van you might use a genny for work IE 110v mate thats all....


----------



## luther1

searching for the pubic toilets with glory holes the queer cnut


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ROBs a street walker pmsl !!! filthy little cnut !!!


Yes, I am! With a smile


----------



## Breda

This may sound like a silly idea but as its cold as cnut out side have you guys thought of soup. You can throw what ever meat you want in their chicken, beef etc, veg and even a few noodles for carbs (not the best) but stick it in a thermos or 2 and you're set for the day


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> This may sound like a silly idea but as its cold as cnut out side have you guys thought of soup. You can throw what ever meat you want in their chicken, beef etc, veg and even a few noodles for carbs (not the best) but stick it in a thermos or 2 and you're set for the day


You been spending too much time in sureno's journal mate. fvcking blending everything!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You been spending too much time in sureno's journal mate. fvcking blending everything!


yeah look where its got that sickly cnut.... about 2 stone lighter, the fcukin greenspin looking [email protected]


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> This may sound like a silly idea but as its cold as cnut out side have you guys thought of soup. You can throw what ever meat you want in their chicken, beef etc, veg and even a few noodles for carbs (not the best) but stick it in a thermos or 2 and you're set for the day


It didn't sound like a silly idea,it was a silly idea you loafer wearing cnut.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Poor cnuts rough isn't he. I mean ill as opposed to fvcking ugly nothings going to change that.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Poor cnuts rough isn't he. I mean ill as opposed to fvcking ugly nothings going to change that.


I know. I actually feel quite guilty abusing the skinny hairy simple cnut


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Poor cnuts rough isn't he. I mean ill as opposed to fvcking ugly nothings going to change that.


if they made him wear a hospital gown i think it will be cleanest thing he has had on in about 15 fcukin years, the scruffy arab pr1ck lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

He'll be ok although he missed a trick not asking for a head transplant while he was in the hospital.


----------



## luther1

If he was a dog,they would have put the mongrel down


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> If he was a dog,they would have put the mongrel down


if he was a dog mate they would have shaved his 4rse and made him walk backwards, ugly fkuckin camle shagging cnut


----------



## Breda

Listen you outside working [email protected] don't let 1 Arab spoil a fcukin easy hot meal on a cold day at work ffs. Meat, veg, Orange potatoes and fcukin water spice it up however the fcuk you want and thank me when you're all hench.

You can't go wrong with soup as a snack you p!ss takin cnuts


----------



## luther1

The pug faced cnut


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Listen you outside working [email protected] don't let 1 Arab spoil a fcukin easy hot meal on a cold day at work ffs. Meat, veg, Orange potatoes and fcukin water spice it up however the fcuk you want and thank me when you're all hench.
> 
> You can't go wrong with soup as a snack you p!ss takin cnuts


To be fair,Sammy Davis Jnr has got a point. A couple of flasks,diced beef or chicken,a few veggies etc and some water. Jobs a goodn


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> To be fair,Sammy Davis Jnr has got a point. A couple of flasks,diced beef or chicken,a few veggies etc and some water. Jobs a goodn


yeah might listen to the gary coleman faced b4stard and take some soup to work then !!!!

right im off to bed to bone the missus ... speak tomorrow my little rays of sunshine X


----------



## luther1

Hope you can't get it up


----------



## Breda

luther1:2703459 said:


> To be fair,Sammy Davis Jnr has got a point. A couple of flasks,diced beef or chicken,a few veggies etc and some water. Jobs a goodn


Thanks Loafer its really simple mate and its only for work... Saves havin a cnuting microwave using up your van battery and you'll get it down in no time... Yooze can take it or leave it but on a cold day I know which one I'd prefer


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Thanks Loafer its really simple mate and its only for work... Saves havin a cnuting microwave using up your van battery and you'll get it down in no time... Yooze can take it or leave it but on a cold day I know which one I'd prefer


Will a flask take 150-200gms of meat etc? I don't want to scrimp on my protein.


----------



## Breda

luther1:2703490 said:


> Will a flask take 150-200gms of meat etc? I don't want to scrimp on my protein.


I reckon a flask or two will do it mate. It will obviously depend on the size of said flask but I reckon so bud... If not just tris some whey in there to thicken it up and get some extra protein... Sureno would love something like that


----------



## Breda

luther1:2703482 said:


> Hope you can't get it up


She won't notice its that fcukin small... Catch up tomorrow cnuts


----------



## Uriel

so proper men like me get ill....carry on at work (also outside...sometimes)..dust it off in a few days and hit the gym to match previous pbs......holding all my beef in the process....

and how does a lesser man do it? A upside down headed sand monkey? They cower in the hospital....lose all their gains out their @rseholes in a day and generally be a fanny lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I reckon ur a right pansy in real life uri, I bet u have a week off with the sniffles


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> I reckon ur a right pansy in real life uri, I bet u have a week off with the sniffles


ive had 11 days off work sick since 2000 - not much gets me down bud lol


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> ive had 11 days off work sick since 2000 - not much gets me down bud lol


Being South of the broders has softened you up mate! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> She won't notice its that fcukin small... Catch up tomorrow cnuts


Well fcuk you , i turned her inside out as usual lol... that hcg going in today, so if it makes me hornier god help her beef cubbyhole.....

and fcuk off breda just cos your balls are now on there way to raisin splits filling !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Usual gayness in here then lucky I popped in to man it up a bit.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Usual gayness in here then now I popped in !!!.


too right ya queer cnut !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> too right ya queer cnut !!!


All this talk of fvcking soup I was expecting Delia Smith to chip in with some advice on how to mix the perfect protein shake! 

What you up to today then mate?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> All this talk of fvcking soup I was expecting Delia Smith to chip in with some advice on how to mix the perfect protein shake!
> 
> What you up to today then mate?


Im doing a few jobs around the house ( yeah like there going to get done) . then i got ROBROID poping around after his shoulders session we going to talk business. and then i will be training legs tonight around 6 ish... even though they have only just stopped thrashing from fridays 200 kg squat session lol....

whats your plans mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Im doing a few jobs around the house ( yeah like there going to get done) . then i got ROBROID poping around after his shoulders session we going to talk business. and then i will be training legs tonight around 6 ish... even though they have only just stopped thrashing from fridays 200 kg squat session lol....
> 
> whats your plans mate ??


Got a few jobs to do as well. Bit of filling of a hole in the wall where an old radiator has come lose (yawn).

Make sure you great him with a hearty smack in the delt then! 

Rest day for me today from gym. Will go tomorrow for chest and tris and Friday for back and bis then a few days off over Xmas. Back at it on Wednesday with second jab (day over a week but can't be avoided) and a leg session.

Hoping my fvcking dbol and pct will turn up today too. Going to chase my man and give him some earache.


----------



## Uriel

well not much going on in here - a ginger beer talking to a whingeing queer lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Got a few jobs to do as well. Bit of filling of a hole in the wall where an old radiator has come lose (yawn).
> 
> Make sure you great him with a hearty smack in the delt then!
> 
> Rest day for me today from gym. Will go tomorrow for chest and tris and Friday for back and bis then a few days off over Xmas. Back at it on Wednesday with second jab (day over a week but can't be avoided) and a leg session.
> 
> Hoping my fvcking dbol and pct will turn up today too. Going to chase my man and give him some earache.


well at least your Dbol might be cosha and you will get a little gains from that pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> well not much going on in here - a ginger beer talking to a whingeing queer lol


PMSL yet again a comment made by yourself whilst wearing a skirt Oh my days !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> well not much going on in here - a ginger beer talking to a whingeing queer lol


Fvcking Billy Connelly's turned up!


----------



## flinty90

i forgot to mention i measured my chest again last night , and even with all the fat dropped (after a heavy back session) chest was measured at just under 53 inches WOW massive !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i forgot to mention i measured my chest again last night , and even with all the fat dropped (after a heavy back session) chest was measured at just under 53 inches WOW massive !!!


Nice! Can't wait for this gear to kick in and start getting some size on!


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the brew !!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> i forgot to mention i measured my chest again last night , and even with all the fat dropped (after a heavy back session) chest was measured at just under 53 inches WOW massive !!!


Nice mate. Do ou carry any fat on your pecs? I am plagued by it. Oestrogen problems, carry it on my lower pecs and round the side of them. Moobs! PMSL Am looking at Adex or Aromasin in the new year prior to my cycle to try and get it under control. Am currently using DIM (DiIndolylMethane) to help control it, but not strong enough, hence the Adex/Arom. Its not gyno, no lumps, just fat, and as I lose the weight you can see a visible line about 60% down my chest where the fat starts. It is getting less, but actually now loks worse then when I was fat, as really look like man t1ts. Which they probably are! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Nice mate. Do ou carry any fat on your pecs? I am plagued by it. Oestrogen problems, carry it on my lower pecs and round the side of them. Moobs! PMSL Am looking at Adex or Aromasin in the new year prior to my cycle to try and get it under control. Am currently using DIM (DiIndolylMethane) to help control it, but not strong enough, hence the Adex/Arom. Its not gyno, no lumps, just fat, and as I lose the weight you can see a visible line about 60% down my chest where the fat starts. It is getting less, but actually now loks worse then when I was fat, as really look like man t1ts. Which they probably are! :lol:


i carry a bit still mate yeah, but its dissapearing . that growth is definitely muscle which is about 2 inches in last 8 weeks on my chest and back !!! so im happy with that, obviously as i lose more fat it will go slightly down (or will it lol)


----------



## flinty90

Just had dinner

half a roast belly pork joint from morrisons (mmmm some crackling)

and my own made chilli with the other half of cous cous from yesterday , it was proteintastic ...

only had more carbs this afternoon as im leg training tonight so always up carbs slightly on leg day ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good eating. Belly pork is the king of roast meats!

Just munched half a roast chicken a mountain of broccoli and a few cheeeky stuffing balls!


----------



## Breda

i just had a half roast chicken too but no veg or stiffin balls


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> i just had a half roast chicken too but no veg or stiffin balls


im only finding im eating veg that im adding into stir frys and chillis , stews, i maybe need to add a little more side veg to my meals really , !!!

just downloading Foo fightes latest album, its fcukin awesome !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice, I like a bit of the foos. Have found myself listening to a lot of G'n'R in the gym recently. Love it!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> im only finding im eating veg that im adding into stir frys and chillis , stews, i maybe need to add a little more side veg to my meals really , !!!
> 
> just downloading Foo fightes latest album, its fcukin awesome !!!


I'm the same bud if i can hide it in with what i'm eating then i get it down no problem but once i see it on the side of my plate it becomes a bit of a chore

I see you hid your carrots in your food... good man


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice, I like a bit of the foos. Have found myself listening to a lot of G'n'R in the gym recently. Love it!!


i loved gnr back in the day...put this on and press.lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i loved gnr back in the day...put this on and press.lol


It's great gym music I find. Can't see that link for some reason?


----------



## flinty90

Ok so thats another 500 mg of test gone in and 500 iu's of hcg, lets watch them balls grow shall we lol !!!

also off to gym in 40 minutes to do last leg session of 2011 ....


----------



## Breda

How many times a week do you jab bro


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> How many times a week do you jab bro


twice mate ... at minute lol....

1 gram per week


----------



## luther1

Just ordered a tub of Extreme blueberry and cheesecake whey instead of my usual choc. This is on your recommendation so if it tastes like sh1t you're getting fcuking nunchucked you cnut


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Just ordered a tub of Extreme blueberry and cheesecake whey instead of my usual choc. This is on your recommendation so if it tastes like sh1t you're getting fcuking nunchucked you cnut


You will NOT be disappointed!


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> You will NOT be disappointed!


Hope not,'cos i was going to make my visit on a Saturday and do the pair of you slackers


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Hope not,'cos i was going to make my visit on a Saturday and do the pair of you slackers


Really... More than welcome to join us, they have disabled access at my gym so you'll be ok :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Really... More than welcome to join us, they have disabled access at my gym so you'll be ok :lol:


Do they have oap's spinning classes so the old cnut can let loose in his wheelchair??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just ordered a tub of Extreme blueberry and cheesecake whey instead of my usual choc. This is on your recommendation so if it tastes like sh1t you're getting fcuking nunchucked you cnut


How much for how much, loafer?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Do they have oap's spinning classes so the old cnut can let loose in his wheelchair??


I'll check


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> How much for how much, loafer?


The same as you can bench 2.2kg

I think she said £39.50 with me discount chief


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The same as you can bench 2.2kg
> 
> I think she said £39.50 with me discount chief


Fvck that's expensive! Hope it tastes good and sucks you off for that money.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Hope not,'cos i was going to make my visit on a Saturday and do the pair of you slackers


you should have mate and i would have sold you your extreme nutrition for a lot cheaper lol X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck that's expensive! Hope it tastes good and sucks you off for that money.


its the best stuff i have ever tasted and had mate , ****es all over that olive oil gear your taking !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you should have mate and i would have sold you your extreme nutrition for a lot cheaper lol X


I'll stock up when i come up


----------



## flinty90

well i have had a good legs session tonight really hammered them again , even though they were still aching from fridays session, that my legs done now for 2011 ...

and shoulders tomorrow evening ....

then training with ROBROID saturday , possibly do chest ??? will see. my shoulders might be minging still by then ...


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'll stock up when i come up


good lad.. on everything lol !! X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well i have had a good legs session tonight really hammered them again , even though they were still aching from fridays session, that my legs done now for 2011 ...
> 
> and shoulders tomorrow evening ....
> 
> then training with ROBROID saturday , possibly do chest ??? will see. my shoulders might be minging still by then ...


No silly 200kg squats today?! 

Chest sounds good to me


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> No silly 200kg squats today?!
> 
> Chest sounds good to me


no silly weights mate just all nice and strict , squats to back of ankles and no more than 110 kg mate.. repped out 4 sets of 20 's on everything

squats

lunges (holding plates)

sldl

leg extensions

calf raises

all 4 sets 20 with reasonable weights...

really burned the legs up ....


----------



## xpower

Sweet session flinty.

you tryin to get big or summit lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> no silly weights mate just all nice and strict , squats to back of ankles and no more than 110 kg mate.. repped out 4 sets of 20 's on everything
> 
> squats
> 
> lunges (holding plates)
> 
> sldl
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> calf raises
> 
> all 4 sets 20 with reasonable weights...
> 
> really burned the legs up ....


Quality! Hope you killed off your lad tonight :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

That would kill me., Is anyone here selling protein or creatine? I would be interested in buying any of these products,


----------



## xpower

strongmanmatt said:


> That would kill me., Is anyone here selling protein or creatine? I would be interested in buying any of these products,


 No...

But got a load of gear for ya

(all be it old tranny gear lol)


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Quality! Hope you killed off your lad tonight :lol:


yeah he got his PB tonight 160 for 3 reps .. so he happy ..


----------



## flinty90

xpower said:


> No...
> 
> But got a load of gear for ya
> 
> (all be it old tranny gear lol)


fcuk sake mate put a vest on lol !!!


----------



## xpower

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake mate put a vest on lol !!!


I would but...

soon I'm told


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah he got his PB tonight 160 for 3 reps .. so he happy ..


I best up my game then :lol:


----------



## Breda

strongmanmatt:2706151 said:


> That would kill me., Is anyone here selling protein or creatine? I would be interested in buying any of these products,


10ml spunk £25... Top of the range protein that is, I'll even freeze it for £5 extra but you'll have to source your creatine elsewhere


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I best up my game then :lol:


Mate you would look awesome if you got like him.... 1 and a bit more stone of muscle on you pal and you would be sorted, he is pretty strong young lad .. would be nice to get you both together for a session !!!


----------



## xpower

Vested n happy in pink


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Mate you would look awesome if you got like him.... 1 and a bit more stone of muscle on you pal and you would be sorted, he is pretty strong young lad .. would be nice to get you both together for a session !!!


We'll sort it!


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake mate put a vest on lol !!!


I want one.


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> I want one.


get a picture in the vest movement thread then brother we will get you one sorted lol


----------



## xpower

flinty90 said:


> get a picture in the vest movement thread then brother we will get you one sorted lol


Because your worth it


----------



## Breda

Get hacks an extra ***** vest pls


----------



## Mr_Morocco

whats goin on chaps


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> whats goin on chaps


evening dude !! you ok pal ???


----------



## flinty90

right im off to bed chaps, got work tomorrow last day before new year ....

good night lovers X


----------



## hackskii

Breda said:


> Get hacks an extra ***** vest pls


I want the gayest one that I can get, because I am secure about my sexuality:lol:


----------



## luther1

Hope you wet the bed


----------



## xpower

hackskii said:


> I want the gayest one that I can get, because I am secure about my sexuality:lol:


Gayer than mine lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> evening dude !! you ok pal ???


going fkin great mate, got home monday


----------



## Breda

hackskii:2706541 said:


> I want the gayest one that I can get, because I am secure about my sexuality:lol:


Good man I'll do my best to make sure that happens for you... I'm obvious extremely secure in my manhood as I've got a fcukin alien as my avi


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2706546 said:


> going fkin great mate, got home monday


He's gone to p!ss the bed you cnut. Fcuk off and come back tomorrow


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> He's gone to p!ss the bed you cnut. Fcuk off and come back tomorrow


feck me that ****e ur injecting has got u swearing all over the place


----------



## luther1

Afghan said:


> feck me that ****e ur injecting has got u swearing all over the place


I thought Breda told you to fcuk off,you cnut


----------



## Mr_Morocco

filthy roiders


----------



## Breda

luther1:2706566 said:


> I thought Breda told you to fcuk off,you cnut


Thank fcuk for that I thought I was talking English and the refugee cnut couldn't understand me


----------



## luther1

His turban fell down over his face,he couldn't see or hear


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Thank fcuk for that I thought I was talking English and the refugee cnut couldn't understand me


fcuk off back to zimbabwe you cnut


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2706589 said:


> fcuk off back to zimbabwe you cnut


A fcukin immigrant tellin me to fcuk off to another country... What are the odds pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> A fcukin immigrant tellin me to fcuk off to another country... What are the odds pmsl


lol im about as much as an immigrant as you are


----------



## xpower

Afghan said:


> lol im about as much as an immigrant as you are


Call border police lol


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2706607 said:


> lol im about as much as an immigrant as you are


I'm a 1st generation immigrant mate. My mum and dad come over from Barbados so what's your status and we'll see of what you say is true??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I'm a 1st generation immigrant mate. My mum and dad come over from Barbados so what's your status and we'll see of what you say is true??


mum is english, dad came from morocco when he was 2 years old with his family so grew up here


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2706636 said:


> mum is english, dad came from morocco when he was 2 years old with his family so grew up here


You half moroccan cnut at least I'm a full immigrant


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> You half moroccan cnut at least I'm a full immigrant


i bet u wouldnt mind fkin off back to Barbados lol


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2706647 said:


> i bet u wouldnt mind fkin off back to Barbados lol


I'd fcuk off back to Barbados any day mate.. its beautiful.


----------



## hackskii

Fcuk all that noise. I am the only one here that is not normal.

I want a vest that is gay, more than most.

In the end I love all you fcukers big time..

Wife giving me crap, I am chillin....

love you guys................not gay


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Fcuk all that noise. I am the only one here that is not normal.
> 
> I want a vest that is gay, more than most.
> 
> In the end I love all you fcukers big time..
> 
> Wife giving me crap, I am chillin....
> 
> love you guys................not gay


what a lovely sentiment to wake up to on a cold frosty morning in the UK lol.. love you too ya big poof now go get ya vest on its ready for ya , proper gay it is lol....

well im off to freeze my nuts off at work doing a MANS job, not like all you desk jockeys that are sniffing the secratarys knickers all day.lol

shoulders tonight , have a good day boys and girls , and Breda XX


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> mum is english, dad came from morocco when he was 2 years old with his family so grew up here


you fuking tagine cooking cous cous scoffing camel lover - i bet you and sureno tug each ther off under your dish dash


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> you fuking tagine cooking cous cous scoffing camel lover - i bet you and sureno tug each ther off under your dish dash


PMSL..i hide it better than that dirty bearded cnut


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> PMSL..i hide it better than that dirty bearded cnut


good your home safe and sound mate....had any sex yet or you reasing her lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2706982 said:


> good your home safe and sound mate....had any sex yet or you reasing her lol


I'm sure he's contacted sureno to borrow his camel for a few nights. Once he's done They'll cook the cnut and use the Hyde for clothing then bathe in the hump water


----------



## flinty90

well thats last day at work for me for 2011, but just been told that as soon as we start back the site work begins again .. so that means away from home all week just back at weekends, suppose i have had a good run for last 3 months nly bieng out a few days here and there , but hard core after christmas for a good few months .. just hope i can get training in somewhere along the line.. so anyway that leaves me looking for gyms and people in them areas..

firstly i will be up in huddersfield way for a couple of weeks at start of january

then fcukin blackpool for a month or so.

then bury , (milky will come in handy for this)

maybe down in bristol at some point...

its going to be a fcuker but its work and i need the money so its tough poo...

anyway it looks like i will be cutting hard after chrimbo after all ...

i will drop down to a cruise dose on the test .. and see how i can fit things in, at least then i can just blast whenever i get the opportunity for 8 weeks ... the blast wil be way up in the region of 3 grams per week though ...

anyway going to chill for a bit now, had our christmas CASH bonus which was nice £600 altogether.. and off to gym in a hour or so..

Need to go find me some meat to snack on i have eaten hardly owt so far today !!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah nice bonus flinty have a good work out fella if you come down surrey at all. You can come training with me LOL. But skirts are band in the gym I train in winks. :blush:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well thats last day at work for me for 2011, but just been told that as soon as we start back the site work begins again .. so that means away from home all week just back at weekends, suppose i have had a good run for last 3 months nly bieng out a few days here and there , but hard core after christmas for a good few months .. just hope i can get training in somewhere along the line.. so anyway that leaves me looking for gyms and people in them areas..
> 
> firstly i will be up in huddersfield way for a couple of weeks at start of january
> 
> then fcukin blackpool for a month or so.
> 
> then bury , (milky will come in handy for this)
> 
> maybe down in bristol at some point...
> 
> its going to be a fcuker but its work and i need the money so its tough poo...
> 
> anyway it looks like i will be cutting hard after chrimbo after all ...
> 
> i will drop down to a cruise dose on the test .. and see how i can fit things in, at least then i can just blast whenever i get the opportunity for 8 weeks ... the blast wil be way up in the region of 3 grams per week though ...
> 
> anyway going to chill for a bit now, had our christmas CASH bonus which was nice £600 altogether.. and off to gym in a hour or so..
> 
> Need to go find me some meat to snack on i have eaten hardly owt so far today !!!!


What a Shítter !!

Go get the meat, smash the gym up and buy £600 worth of AAS :lol:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> firstly i will be up in huddersfield way for a couple of weeks at start of january
> 
> then fcukin blackpool for a month or so.
> 
> then bury , (milky will come in handy for this)
> 
> maybe down in bristol at some point...


when you are bristol area - go train at Ministry of fitness, Tom Blackmans gym....dutch scott trains there and i can get my mate jase to train with you

i'll come down too if off shift


----------



## Uriel

bought a couple of those banana bread beers today bro - going down nicely


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> bought a couple of those banana bread beers today bro - going down nicely


Does that explain why you popped that pic up :lol:


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Does that explain why you popped that pic up :lol:


no lol im only on second beer ....someone sent me that pic earlier and it made me laugh


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> no lol im only on second beer ....someone sent me that pic earlier and it made me laugh


Enjoy the beer, I'm tempted to come of the wagon just to try one of those!!

It's a good pic, I was 2 then !!


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Enjoy the beer, I'm tempted to come of the wagon just to try one of those!!
> 
> It's a good pic, I was 2 then !!


Are you 2 in your avi?


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Are you 2 in your avi?


Yes!

Just think of the potential!?!

Now where's that 1ml of Calpol I'm due


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> bought a couple of those banana bread beers today bro - going down nicely


you like it bro ???? did you just get them or did you get any of the others aswell ???


----------



## Milky

Mate have a good christmas and let me know when your in Bury mate, will be a pleasure to guy you a beer and an even bigger pleasure to train with you if we get chance...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate have a good christmas and let me know when your in Bury mate, will be a pleasure to guy you a beer and an even bigger pleasure to train with you if we get chance...


will deffo be in touch with you mate as soon as i hit manchester mate !!!! X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

thats bad news about your work situation mate, definatley time to cut i suppose and im sure you can get in some kind of gym wherever you are


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> thats bad news about your work situation mate, definatley time to cut i suppose and im sure you can get in some kind of gym wherever you are


yes mate, i am a little peed off but others have got it a lot harder than me , so i will just make do in anyway i can mate not a problem....

my job when out on site is very heavy and physical anyway so not all bad bro !!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> yes mate, i am a little peed off but others have got it a lot harder than me , so i will just make do in anyway i can mate not a problem....
> 
> my job when out on site is very heavy and physical anyway so not all bad bro !!!!


If you ever make it down to London, you have to let me know, and we can go train at a serious gym! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you like it bro ???? did you just get them or did you get any of the others aswell ???


just them...will hunt down the others....yeah they were good beers


----------



## Breda

Am I the only one that thinks beer tastes like p!ss??


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Am I the only one that thinks beer tastes like p!ss??


i'm no expert bro....do you drink a lot of p1ss?


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2709435 said:


> i'm no expert bro....do you drink a lot of p1ss?


I've been speaking to weeman boss and errr.... Well.... You can guess the rest lol


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> I've been speaking to weeman boss and errr.... Well.... You can guess the rest lol


i wont lie mate - if a bird wanted to plant her gach on my mouth and take a pish - i'd not say no


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2709472 said:


> i wont lie mate - if a bird wanted to plant her gach on my mouth and take a pish - i'd not say no


You filthy cnut that's where I draw the line... I'm not having anybody take my mouth for a toilet... Sorry mate, I'm as liberal as the next guy but that's too much for me


----------



## Breda

I'm off to bed now... Jab day tomorrow, not sure if to do it in the morning or after work I'll let my subconscious decide

Night all x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm off to bed now... Jab day tomorrow, not sure if to do it in the morning or after work I'll let my subconscious decide
> 
> Night all x


Going for another 3ml you druggie cnut?


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> You filthy cnut that's where I draw the line... I'm not having anybody take my mouth for a toilet... Sorry mate, I'm as liberal as the next guy but that's too much for me


I'm not without limits......I doubt I'd suck on a ladies jobbie....maybe a sniff and lick the end a few times? Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

did shoulder last night at gym, good session , wont post you know how it goes... also didnt break any records weight wise but a good session so im happy

did a bi's and tri's session this morning, added some forearm exercises in there too, fcukin arms were blasted , arms just a tad under 18 inches today so im happy with that .....

Chest session tomorrow with ROB then a week off gym for me i think, i deserve it been going very hard at it for last couple of months, so a break will do me good....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> did shoulder last night at gym, good session , wont post you know how it goes... also didnt break any records weight wise but a good session so im happy
> 
> did a bi's and tri's session this morning, added some forearm exercises in there too, fcukin arms were blasted , arms just a tad under 18 inches today so im happy with that .....
> 
> Chest session tomorrow with ROB then a week off gym for me i think, i deserve it been going very hard at it for last couple of months, so a break will do me good....


Nice one mate! Those guns will grow 

I'll text you later about tomorrow 

Rest will do you good as you have been smashing it for weeks on end haven't you!?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Nice one mate! Those guns will grow
> 
> I'll text you later about tomorrow
> 
> Rest will do you good as you have been smashing it for weeks on end haven't you!?


yes mate, im just fearing that my smashing days are coming to an end yet again as work gets in the way ... im actually a bit depressed about it today !!!

and had a confirmation message that i start work on 3rd jan !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate, im just fearing that my smashing days are coming to an end yet again as work gets in the way ... im actually a bit depressed about it today !!!
> 
> and had a confirmation message that i start work on 3rd jan !!!


I can understand why you would be mate! Suppose you've got used to it then work pops up to ruin it 

Where you off to first....?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I can understand why you would be mate! Suppose you've got used to it then work pops up to ruin it
> 
> Where you off to first....?


M62 mate huddersfield !!! for a week or so , then to blackpool .. fcukin blackpool in january OMG


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> M62 mate huddersfield !!! for a week or so , then to blackpool .. fcukin blackpool in january OMG


Pants!

Proper pants!


----------



## Greshie

Blackpool at any time of the year is grim enough, but January ? ... uurgh!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Blackpool at any time of the year is grim enough, but January ? ... uurgh!


yes mate tell me about it !!!!


----------



## Sureno

So I finally get to see your boat flintstone, I must say you don't look the hard ugly Cnut I imagined, quite the soft cuddly type in fact, not sure il be able to take your insults quite as seriously anymore :-/

Anyway on a side note, I'm sure iv seen you before so I thought about it and it hit me, I recall you mentioning you where a fat Cnut just over a year ago and that's when it struck. It all makes sense now, the over masculinity, the constant attempts to dominate with in the forum, anyway congrats on becoming a man but there's just one question left unanswered, are you the one on the left or right?


----------



## Uriel

boom....sureno just post cnuted you right in the balls lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> boom....sureno just post cnuted you right in the balls lol


i wont even like your comment you must be kidding me he has got fcuk all on me










he uses fake pics of me to look funny, this is a actual pic of that useles fcukin skinny scruffy arab pr1ck fcukin bleeting about a bit of tummy ache hahaha.. dont ever talk to me about masculintity you fcukin ****** Sureno. you are about as masculine as fcukin raptor !!!


----------



## Sureno

and there you go with the macho macho stuff again, dont worry flint you have been accepted you can relax now mate :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> and there you go with the macho macho stuff again, dont worry flint you have been accepted you can relax now mate :thumbup1:


well i have , but you havent bro..... fcukin wannabe's you all make me p1ss X


----------



## Uriel

houston - we have a serious sense of humor failure lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> houston - we have a serious sense of humor failure lol


No bro i certainly do nothing but laugh !!!!


----------



## luther1

Why is the bed ridden cnuts top hat made out of cardboard?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> No bro i certainly do nothing but laugh !!!!


bro - i'm having you some dex arlifted asap - i dont want you sinking into the pits of hell (PMT)...i been there bro....we're here for ya x


----------



## Sureno

Uriel said:


> houston - we have a serious sense of humor failure lol


must be all that natty oestrogen floating about


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Why is the bed ridden cnuts top hat made out of cardboard?


he coloured it red with a crayon put it on his cock with boot polish on his face and sang "Word Up" by Cameo seconds after that pic lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Why is the bed ridden cnuts top hat made out of cardboard?


no mate thats wherre his fcukin AAS course is ending up , down the sh1tter !!!


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> Why is the bed ridden cnuts top hat made out of cardboard?


its my busking tray, they found it on me after i got bummed to oblivion by all the homeless after eating their xmas turkey they had saved up for, if it was my top hat id ask you to lend me some loafers to go with it


----------



## Uriel

tbf...sureno was actually in a vets there.....he just had a camel pulled off his chopper and was having a lie down


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> no mate thats wherre his fcukin AAS course is ending up , down the sh1tter !!!


He won't be able to rely on muscle memory when hes better 'cos he had no muscles in the first place


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> He won't be able to rely on muscle memory when hes better 'cos he had no muscles in the first place


he'll be in the same boat as you then but with dearer pants lol


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> He won't be able to rely on muscle memory when hes better 'cos he had no muscles in the first place


do you feel better now that your not the only one luthy? pmsl


----------



## luther1

Just for Sureno


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i wont even like your comment you must be kidding me he has got fcuk all on me


 :lol: :lol:

I'm almost ashamed to say I've been sitting here saying this in a really high whinny voice lol

It's my catch phrase of the evening lol


----------



## Sureno

full of christmas cheer our flintstone lol


----------



## luther1

Flinty auditioned for the part of Grumpy in his local theatres showing of Snow White and the seven dwarfs. He didn't get the part because he was too miserable haha


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> full of christmas cheer our flintstone lol


yes im well happy today !!!!

1. Sureno is better from his faked illness that saw him losing 3 stone in 2 days

2. its christmas and my kids are smiling and happy so i am too

your all great Merry christmas


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> yes im well happy today !!!!
> 
> 1. Sureno is better from his faked illness that saw him losing 3 stone in 2 days
> 
> 2. its christmas and my kids are smiling and happy so i am too
> 
> your all great Merry christmas


Merry xmas mate :beer:


----------



## Uriel

lol, see you in the new year when you fanny stops leaking


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol, see you in the new year when you fanny stops leaking


i doubt it but ya never know X


----------



## flinty90

Love watching all the people in town when you come through a bit later, fcukin women in short Mrs santa costumes all over with the little stockings on.. i might go out later at closing time and start fcukin patrolling around disguised as a taxi pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Love watching all the people in town when you come through a bit later, fcukin women in short Mrs santa costumes all over with the little stockings on.. i might go out later at closing time and start fcukin patrolling around disguised as a taxi pmsl !!!


Xmas eve was always a good night to go out on the prowl. Obviously the Santa hat used to hide the hair so I could get a bit closer before they pepper sprayed me and ran off.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Xmas eve was always a good night to go out on the prowl. Obviously the Santa hat used to hide the hair so I could get a bit closer before they pepper sprayed me and ran off.


sorry mate your hot but i was talking about women in fcukin santa suits not gingers lol.....

ROB what time we training tomorrow you cnut ???? shall i just meet you at car park ??? i presume its mansfield fitness first !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> *sorry mate your hot* but i was talking about women in fcukin santa suits not gingers lol.....
> 
> ROB what time we training tomorrow you cnut ???? shall i just meet you at car park ??? i presume its mansfield fitness first !!


Err ok, thanks I guess........


----------



## Uriel

- fuk taxi driver = get a cops uniform and "Let them off" with a fingering lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> - fuk taxi driver = get a cops uniform and "Let them off" with a fingering lol


mate would you be a dirty cop ???

For example "and i have thought about this a lot" if you were a traffic cop and generally on your own but saw a drunk women driving etc .. if she was fit would you actually give her an ultimatum ?? or just proper stick to the law and all that b0lox

i bet police get offered so many fcukin sexual bribes off peed up folks its unreal 1!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> - fuk taxi driver = get a cops uniform and "Let them off" with a fingering lol


Lol. I think he'd prefer to play 'rapey taxi' but your idea reeks of a good plan!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> mate would you be a dirty cop ???
> 
> For example "and i have thought about this a lot" if you were a traffic cop and generally on your own but saw a drunk women driving etc .. if she was fit would you actually give her an ultimatum ?? or just proper stick to the law and all that b0lox
> 
> i bet police get offered so many fcukin sexual bribes off peed up folks its unreal 1!!


I'd be total bad leutenant.....if i was bored id go for a nosh off a hooker or lift her

i'd have fuking free scran teed up all over town.......gear, class a's fuking shooters....i'd be in every cnuts pocket lol


----------



## Uriel

my night stick would have been up more times than Das Boot's fuking periscope


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> my night stick would have been up more times than Das Boot's fuking periscope


Dive, dive, dive..... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas Mate!

Thanks for everything in 2011, it's been good and only going to get better! Roll on 2012


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Congrats on what's been a great year for you Flinty, it's been inspirational watching your change so here's to more of the same in 2012 :beer

Hope you and the family all have a great xmas and enjoy the blowout you deserve it


----------



## Breda

Merry Christmas bud


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Merry Christmas Mate!
> 
> Thanks for everything in 2011, it's been good and only going to get better! Roll on 2012


No problem mate and thank you , its been great to meet you and train with you, your a great lad and long may our partnership continue, i predict great things for us both next year i really do !!!



TrainingwithMS said:


> Congrats on what's been a great year for you Flinty, it's been inspirational watching your change so here's to more of the same in 2012 :beer
> 
> Hope you and the family all have a great xmas and enjoy the blowout you deserve it


Thanks Brother,, i have had a good year all in all mate, its people like you that have kept me pushing on mate, i hope you also have a great christmas, and may your 2012 be one of fcukin hardcore progress brother in all that you commit too .. thanks !!!



Breda said:


> Merry Christmas bud


Thanks Breda, love ya man hope you have a great christmas too mate and your family... good luck for 2012 i think you will be geting some great results mate , keep up the good work !!!


----------



## flinty90

And can i just say thanks to everyone that has added insults, motivation, ar$e kickings, pick me ups. laughs and great support to me this year..

you are all very special people and i mean that from bottom of my heart , i wouldnt swap or change any of you for anything.. you have taken me to a whole new level this year and i thank you all deeply for that...

Have a brilliant christmas and Lets fcukin smash this in 2012 .....

Love ya all

David !!!


----------



## luther1

The night before Xmas throughout the house

Everyone was fcuked,even the mouse

Dad at the brothel,Mum with Frank

I'd settled down for a nice slow [email protected]

Outside the house i heard a right clutter

I let go of my cock to see what was the matter

Out on the lawn i saw a right big dick

I knew right away it was old St Nick

He came down the chimney like a bat out of hell

The big fat fcuker,i think he fell

He filled all our stockings with sweets and beer

And a big rubber cock for Flinty,the queer

He rose up the chimney with a thunderous fart

The big fat cnut blew the house apart

He swore and he cursed as he rode out of sight

Shouting ''I'll be back next year,have a hell of a night''

Merry Christmas


----------



## Enjoy1

Merry feckin christmas Glorious....have a lovely time.. whatever ya do...looking forward to having ya in ma stocking...lol xx:laugh:


----------



## paul81

merry xmas big man, hope its a good one!


----------



## Uriel

Merry christmas ya bunch of fuked up mutant cnuts.....lets get anafukingbolic


----------



## Mingster

Merry Christmas Flints:beer: Cheers for the motivation and for the laughs. Crack on in the New Year and you'll go far mate:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Merry Christmas Flints:beer: Cheers for the motivation and for the laughs. Crack on in the New Year and you'll go far mate:thumb:


thank you mate . same to you you have been a great influence and drive for me mate X


----------



## flinty90

Well hope your all having a good evening, i have had a few prawns , and a bit of pork pie. now maybe crack another bottle of banana bread beer open.. kids are playing a board game , and The good bad and ugly are on tv lol.. ahhhhh christmas eve .. Who loves it lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well hope your all having a good evening, i have had a few prawns , and a bit of pork pie. now maybe crack another bottle of banana bread beer open.. kids are playing a board game , and The good bad and ugly are on tv lol.. ahhhhh christmas eve .. Who loves it lol !!!


I'm going to have to get one of the banana bread beers! Off the wagon for one bottle 

Sounds very cosy at the flinty manor


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Well hope your all having a good evening, i have had a few prawns , *and a bit of pork pie.* now maybe crack another bottle of banana bread beer open.. kids are playing a board game , and The good bad and ugly are on tv lol.. ahhhhh christmas eve .. Who loves it lol !!!


i've got a fuking pork pie in the fridge and the [email protected] is winking at me everytime i pass by......i love a slice of it with English mustard on......then a bit with Branston..............oh fuk it - i'm haveing some of that cnut right now


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> i've got a fuking pork pie in the fridge and the [email protected] is winking at me everytime i pass by.....


Thats Sureno :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i've got a fuking pork pie in the fridge and the [email protected] is winking at me everytime i pass by......i love a slice of it with English mustard on......then a bit with Branston..............oh fuk it - i'm haveing some of that cnut right now


Mate i had mine with branston too lol... now the cheese board has been out ffs lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Oh no, mac has been banned...... Thank god for that !!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Mate i had mine with branston too lol... now the cheese board has been out ffs lol !!!


oh this is the fuking life..........man i am going to volumize this large colon....not like Luther with a cock either


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Oh no, mac has been banned...... Thank god for that !!


the place is a bit menstrual the night lol


----------



## flinty90

Right slight change of plan, wasnt going to go mad but enjoy christmas day and boxing day food and drink wise, but looks like today has gone down swanny aswell .. anyway my babies are doing there nails and sh1t in the dining room.. lads are watching 41 year old virgin lol... heres some pics of the action at flintys palace haha

My girls


----------



## Uriel

did you arrange those clementines you gay cnut?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> did you arrange those clementines you gay cnut?


lol no we just ripped them open out of the sack hahaha !!!


----------



## Uriel

im watching a bit of omnly fools n horses.............


----------



## Guest

Just teasing me with those beers!

Fúck it! Where do you get them as I'm off the wagon to have one of the buggers!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'm going to have to get one of the banana bread beers! Off the wagon for one bottle
> 
> Sounds very cosy at the flinty manor


You fvcking bender (don't ban me!) I'm 7 pints of Guinness to the good and loving it! 

Cheers Brenda you soppy Cnut!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Just teasing me with those beers!
> 
> Fúck it! Where do you get them as I'm off the wagon to have one of the buggers!!


tesco , morrisons or bargain booze mate ..

Im having my daughter give me a hand massage in a bit, she is doing beauty therapy at college so im practice, might let her do me a manicure aswell lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> tesco , morrisons or bargain booze mate ..
> 
> Im having my daughter give me a hand massage in a bit, she is doing beauty therapy at college so im practice, might let her do me a manicure aswell lol !!!


dude - i'm much more of a fuking gent than you (with my poor mum in enjoys thread) to make crude joke about your daughter and massages....i hope you spot my manners lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> dude - i'm much more of a fuking gent than you (with my poor mum in enjoys thread) to make crude joke about your daughter and massages....i hope you spot my manners lol


yes your right you are a gent not to mention my 16 year old daughter and massage lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> tesco , morrisons or bargain booze mate ..
> 
> Im having my daughter give me a hand massage in a bit, she is doing beauty therapy at college so im practice, might let her do me a manicure aswell lol !!!


Boxing day trip out then 

Lucky sod, train her on jabbing !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes your right you are a gent not to mention my 16 year old daughter and massage lol !!!


hey my fuking mum is a wonderful woman.....she's still going to boot your cock though lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hey my fuking mum is a wonderful woman.....she's still going to boot your cock though lol


Ok your mum and my c0ck have ended up in 2 posts together now lol


----------



## hackskii

What is with all the posts on the banana bread beers?

Is that good?

Never heard of it.


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> What is with all the posts on the banana bread beers?
> 
> Is that good?
> 
> Never heard of it.


 its awesome mate you need to try it .


----------



## hackskii

I will try it once I find it.... :lol:

Try it big time, many times, hell, might just change my brand....lol


----------



## flinty90

Well kids gone to bed, my missus has just come downstairs with a skimpy little reindeer costume on lol..... looks pretty good actually, im going to have to get some beastiality done yet again.. lol... she was a elf last year and Mrs santa claus year before ...

well looks like a good night for me hahaha !!!


----------



## Guest

Have a good day mate!

XxxX


----------



## Uriel

merry [email protected] chimbo.......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy Christmas flinty!


----------



## flinty90

Sorry to sound like a dirty roiding cnut on christmas day but i got my jabs to do before christmas dinner lol....

cant forget the ultimate in bodily fluid intake !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Sorry to sound like a dirty roiding cnut on christmas day but i got my jabs to do before christmas dinner lol....
> 
> cant forget the ultimate in bodily fluid intake !!!


PMSL!

GET IT IN


----------



## Mr_Morocco

thats some proper dirty roiding cnutishness


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Sorry to sound like a dirty roiding cnut on christmas day but i got my jabs to do before christmas dinner lol....
> 
> cant forget the ultimate in bodily fluid intake !!!


i've had a huge dirty roid week........i've put 2.5g test and 600 mg tren in........2 ass cheeks and 2 quads......................


----------



## flinty90

Ok i didnt do jabs yesterday after all. done them this morning , put 2 ml and hcg into my quad, went in first and hit a nerve, legs spazzed out so i pulled back out, changed needle and moved site half inch over, went in perfick...

we have thrown rest of cheese and crackers, and pork pie and all the other crap that i cant stand to look at this morning in the bin, i feel fatter than ever to be fair, so im on it from today, i have had a protein this morning, but im fasting for as long as i can all day barring a protein shake when i feel i need one.... sick of food, and its put me in a good frame of mind to just get this fat reduction target undwerway...

off for a walk later with missus and the dog , that will get some much needed fresh air through the lungs .....

Oh had a nice suprise last night missus has bought me a surpise present and didnt give it me till late last night, we are going to a posh spa hotel on thursday for a night , nice meal, breakfast and deep tissue back massage all thrown in, plus the use of all the spa facitlities in a luxury room for the night... cant wait....

have a good boxing day guys !!! hope yesterday went well for everyone !!!!


----------



## expletive

I've got one more day of ****e eating to go then back into it.

Hoe you've had a good one mate


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> I've got one more day of ****e eating to go then back into it.
> 
> Hoe you've had a good one mate


i have mate thanks , ready to take decs down now though and get back to normal pal !!!


----------



## Uriel

i think we all feel the same lol........i ate at some relatives yesterday so i just had a light brekky and i'm cooking my turkey now for lunch today, having a few friends over


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> went in first and hit a nerve, legs spazzed out so i pulled back out, changed needle and moved site half inch over, went in perfick...


What's the chances of us doing that on the same week!!

Have a good day mate


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> What's the chances of us doing that on the same week!!
> 
> Have a good day mate


quite easy mate lol.. i did say to penny you had done it aswell couple of days ago.... was like my leg had come alive by itself.. but i stayed calm as you had said it happened to you too ... just whacked the fcuker in lol.... did you speak to raptor ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> quite easy mate lol.. i did say to penny you had done it aswell couple of days ago.... was like my leg had come alive by itself.. but i stayed calm as you had said it happened to you too ... just whacked the fcuker in lol.... did you speak to raptor ???


Yeah it's funny isn't it! No pain, just a little breakdance in the kitchen 

I'm on it


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yeah it's funny isn't it! No pain, just a little breakdance in the kitchen
> 
> I'm on it


well i you sort it mate we will go halves if you like X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well i you sort it mate we will go halves if you like X


No worries mate, we'll sort it


----------



## flinty90

ok so i decided i will eat , but just had

Pink grapefruit

clemantines

apricots

strawberry yoghurt with wholegrain...

was very nice and refreshing, my ar$se has been making a lot of noise since the sprouts and that from yesterday lol,,, surprised i havent followed through with some of them haha


----------



## Uriel

ouch on the old leg pin mate - i been pinnin leg for nearly 4 years and not done that lol......i have a gentle prod into the skin and if it feels stabby - i re-site


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> ouch on the old leg pin mate - i been pinnin leg for nearly 4 years and not done that lol......i have a gentle prod into the skin and if it feels stabby - i re-site


Good tip mate, mine felt a bit "stabby" !


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ouch on the old leg pin mate - i been pinnin leg for nearly 4 years and not done that lol......i have a gentle prod into the skin and if it feels stabby - i re-site


mine felt fine until i was a good bit in to be fair then it twitched like a woman fighting the last few seconds of a rohypnol sex session pmsl ...

to be fair i went a little further towards outside of quad than i normally do just so i wasnt jabbing exactly the same place as i normally do.. nover it half a inch back inwards and went it clean and sweet ....


----------



## flinty90

just been for a nice walk , actually walked through the park and down to tesco, just looking around un there at all the sh1te they have left from the christmas rushes... trifles, mince pies savoury party crap...

I actually walked back out without buying anything and was pleased to think that i didnt fancy any of it either...

So i got home , just had another protein shake, and still apart from the fruit this morning havent eaten... im already feeling better lol...

Mind you missus is fcukin hagging me now for a chinese tonight ... little b1tch is going to feel the length of my winkle if she carries on lol....

anyway all the christmas decs are down already apart from our christmas twig in the front room missus wants to keep that for a couple more days so i compromised and let her lol ..

Fcuk all on tv by looks of it ... i have 4 bottles of beer left in fridge so im wondering wether to drink them all today and get it over with or have 2 tonight and 2 NYE lol decisions decisions .....


----------



## Guest

Have 2 today, 2 NYE 

Many people knocking about town...?!


----------



## Uriel

get all 4 beers in you and the ****** - use the extra power to smash the legs off the misses......really go to fuking town on her.....hold your wad til she is actually honking up in pleasure - ..............and feacally incontinet pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> get all 4 beers in you and the ****** - use the extra power to smash the legs off the misses......really go to fuking town on her.....hold your wad til she is actually honking up in pleasure - ..............and feacally incontinet pmsl


Well i had 2 beers, and ****** was closed lol. selfish cnuts. but till mustered up the power to smash the fcukin spine out of the wife lol....


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> but till mustered up the power to smash the fcukin spine out of the wife lol....


 After 2 beers?

Well done.

After even a sniff of the good stuff my nob shrinks back inside

Looking at it. Looks like a midgets thumb in a bush


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys , Well quick daily bulletin.

Breakfast back to normal

Protein shake

Muesli

banana

yoghurt

Lunch will be

Protein shake

tuna

eggs

dinner will be chicken and veg

then protein shake and some fruit

Training this afternoon with ROBROID.

I have gym keys as the gym is closed so will be a quiet session without anyone else in there (apart from my missus and another lad that wanted to train) will be doing a good back session.

really got to start planning my next years assault factoring in work and what i need to achieve, so will be picking brains later about best way to go about this !!!

whats everyone else up to ???


----------



## Uk_mb

As I missed my backworkout yestrday, and I've eaten like total sh!te for the last week I think I'm going to hammer the cardio the rest of the week. And keep the weights light.

Its hard to stay light tho when you no your potential lol


----------



## Milky

Just reminded me to dig out my protein, mite as well use it before it goes out of date...


----------



## luther1

I'm going to tidy my dump of a fcuking house up ready for when i pull a load of stunners New Years eve and they all want to come back to my luxury bijou love den and make sweet love for hours until the dawn breaks and the birds start singing and they are transfixed by Luthers ability to hold court for so long,so tenderly and passionately with the will power and agility to service so many for so long.

Anyway you cnut,when you have your shakes,are they whey or protein?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm going to tidy my dump of a fcuking house up ready for when i pull a load of stunners New Years eve and they all want to come back to my luxury bijou love den and make sweet love for hours until the dawn breaks and the birds start singing and they are transfixed by Luthers ability to hold court for so long,so tenderly and passionately with the will power and agility to service so many for so long.
> 
> Anyway you cnut*,when you have your shakes,are they whey or protein*?


Whey Protein mate lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

Trying the empty the fridge lol. A bit of tidying up in preparation for getting the home gym operational, walking the dog, lunge and calf raise workout, little sleep, more food, fix a trunk I broke by standing on it to get stuff off the top of the wardrobes lol, more food, sleep.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Whey Protein mate lol !!!


Reason i asked is because apparently whey is a fast release shake that only stays in your system for around an hour,and protein is slow release and lasts longer. Is that why you have whey with a little bit of grub or do you have it on its own? Or am i talking sh1te?


----------



## luther1

And i need to go grub shopping and i'm training at 7. One of my last natty sessions before the dawn of a new age begins


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Reason i asked is because apparently whey is a fast release shake that only stays in your system for around an hour,and protein is slow release and lasts longer. Is that why you have whey with a little bit of grub or do you have it on its own? Or am i talking sh1te?


Hydro Whey is quick release, Casein is slow release, buy Whey is Whey


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Reason i asked is because apparently whey is a fast release shake that only stays in your system for around an hour,and protein is slow release and lasts longer. Is that why you have whey with a little bit of grub or do you have it on its own? Or am i talking sh1te?


Diferent protein blends ahve different release rates mate, its always best to get protein from as many different sources as you can..

My protein shakes are taking within a hour of my meals (which also contain a lot of different protein) a cassien protein is like a slow release protein mate ...

But im not too fcukin bothered about all that stuff.. as long as i get in each day over 200 grams of protein i dont really worry too much about it.. im up around 300 grams per day at the minute so its all good !!!


----------



## luther1

Does a normal whey shake have casseine in it?


----------



## Mingster

Whey has whey in it. Blended protein powders usually have whey, casein and another protein source such as egg protein or soy protein.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Does a normal whey shake have casseine in it?


Not normally mate..

the extreme nutrition pro 6 has 6 time released proteins in it mate so a good one for your last shake at night...

Extreme whey is good for either side of your workouts

Extreme build and recover is a great after workout whey

and extreme Mass has everything in it for anytime mate XX


----------



## luther1

So,a whey shake isn't any good as a meal replacement or before bed then, more of an inbetween meal shake?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Not normally mate..
> 
> the extreme nutrition pro 6 has 6 time released proteins in it mate so a good one for your last shake at night...
> 
> Extreme whey is good for either side of your workouts
> 
> Extreme build and recover is a great after workout whey
> 
> and extreme Mass has everything in it for anytime mate XX


Ah,gotya. Was wondering if i had wasted my time buying that Extreme whey or not. I was just about to fcuking kick off


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> So,a whey shake isn't any good as a meal replacement or before bed then, more of an inbetween meal shake?


I have one before bed, so long as the macros are there throughout each day, your good to go


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> So,a whey shake isn't any good as a meal replacement or before bed then, more of an inbetween meal shake?


Well mate its ok as a last resort. but you need to have a proper balance of macros for any meal mate so you need protein , fats , and carbs (unless in keto)

so a whey protein shake will provide you with protein. if you have it with full fat milk then you get 2 out of the three in your shake.. add in peanut butter or olive oil and you basically get a good ,meal in a shake , so yes it can be used effectively but not as a total replacement , your always better using whole foods whenever possible mate X


----------



## Mingster

I use whey during the day and a blend if I fancy a bedtime shake. It doesn't really matter that much tbh as you've usually got food digesting in your stomach throughout the day which slows the digestion rate of anything else you eat. Just shovel it in and grow.


----------



## luther1

Mingster said:


> I use whey during the day and a blend if I fancy a bedtime shake. It doesn't really matter that much tbh as you've usually got food digesting in your stomach throughout the day which slows the digestion rate of anything else you eat. Just shovel it in and grow.


Well it fcuking matters when you're a supreme athlete like me you cnut


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Well it fcuking matters when you're a supreme athlete like me you cnut


Dam right lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

luther1 said:


> Well it fcuking matters when you're a supreme athlete like me you cnut


You need a shrink not to grow, young fellow


----------



## flinty90

So what do you guys think the minimum amount of test would be to stop losing any muscle mass whilst cutting hard ???

im just thinking about changing things around from jan 1st due to work, and hitting 8 weeks of hard cardio and only lifting twice per week, i dont want to be skinny fat though , but i obviously dont also want to be taking 1 gram of gear and not using it to grow ???

any ideas folks


----------



## luther1

Page 257 Flintys Journal

Note to self.

Nearly had a whole page of serious conversation


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> So what do you guys think the minimum amount of test would be to stop losing any muscle mass whilst cutting hard ???
> 
> im just thinking about changing things around from jan 1st due to work, and hitting 8 weeks of hard cardio and only lifting twice per week, i dont want to be skinny fat though , but i obviously dont also want to be taking 1 gram of gear and not using it to grow ???
> 
> any ideas folks


TRT dose. 150gms(ish) a week imo to keep your equilibrium


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> So what do you guys think the minimum amount of test would be to stop losing any muscle mass whilst cutting hard ???
> 
> im just thinking about changing things around from jan 1st due to work, and hitting 8 weeks of hard cardio and only lifting twice per week, i dont want to be skinny fat though , but i obviously dont also want to be taking 1 gram of gear and not using it to grow ???
> 
> any ideas folks


Personally I would cruise on 250mg every 10 days. If I was cutting for 12/14 weeks for a competition I would stay around the 600/800mg a week mark.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Personally I would cruise on 250mg every 10 days. If I was cutting for 12/14 weeks for a competition I would stay around the 600/800mg a week mark.


So you wouldnt cut on less than 600 mg per week even if you were only lifting twice per week Ming ???


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> So you wouldnt cut on less than 600 mg per week even if you were only lifting twice per week Ming ???


You'd probably lose too much muscle on any less wouldn't you?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You'd probably lose too much muscle on any less wouldn't you?


i dont know mate i not done this before ... So when you drop to a cruise dose would you expect to lose muscle mass then ????


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> So you wouldnt cut on less than 600 mg per week even if you were only lifting twice per week Ming ???


Depends if you are cutting or cruising, mate. If cruising you are attempting to keep your gains whilst readying your system for a fresh blast. If you cruise at too high a level you will not get the best benefit from your blast. If dieting for a lengthy period of time - i.e. trying to lose major levels of fat I would use at least a couple of ml of test to minimise muscle loss. If you do the latter you would really need to run a cruise afterwards before you attempt another blast.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i dont know mate i not done this before ... So when you drop to a cruise dose would you expect to lose muscle mass then ????


Not really,but you would if you were cutting,you'd lose muscle before fat


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i dont know mate i not done this before ... So when you drop to a cruise dose would you expect to lose muscle mass then ????


I'd of thought the 250mg every 10 days as ming suggested is going to be fine.....


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> i dont know mate i not done this before ... So when you drop to a cruise dose would you expect to lose muscle mass then ????


No. On a cruise you wouldn't be on a calorie deficit - you would be running on maintenance or slightly above so you don't need as much test to keep your muscle. On a cut you are on a calorie deficit so you need higher levels of test to counter this lack of nutrients and maintain your muscle.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Depends if you are cutting or cruising, mate. If cruising you are attempting to keep your gains whilst readying your system for a fresh blast. If you cruise at too high a level you will not get the best benefit from your blast. If dieting for a lengthy period of time - i.e. trying to lose major levels of fat I would use at least a couple of ml of test to minimise muscle loss. If you do the latter you would really need to run a cruise afterwards before you attempt another blast.


Ok mate i been blasting for 8 weeks now as you know. i was going to carry on blasting up until end of january which would make me 12 weeks but it would make it 18 weeks on altogether with the anavar..

however due to work situation changing i wont be training like i have been , so i will just look to cut hard for next 8 weeks and then see where i am at....

So should i cruise whilst im cutting and accept i might lose a bit of muscle , or shall i just half the test dose to half a gram per week and continue to cut hard ?? im also thinking about timings as i am obviously not wanting to be the wrong way around for the summer etc ... so my question is

do i cruise now on 150 mg per week and cut at same time but risk losong a little muscle mass, but dropping lots of body fat. or do i cut on 500 mg of test for another 10 weeks until mid march and see how much i can drop , then cruise for a few months until after summer ??? then balst for autumn winter ????

mmmmmmmmmmm confused as timings and goals are a little mixed up now !!


----------



## luther1

Personally i'd cut on the 500. Cardio and diet will be the things you have to change but you should maintain most of your muscle.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Personally i'd cut on the 500. Cardio and diet will be the things you have to change but you should maintain most of your muscle.


i guess im just getting a bit nervous about being on cycle (highish doses) for over 6 months lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i guess im just getting a bit nervous about being on cycle (highish doses) for over 6 months lol


You'll be ok as you're going to cruise after aren't you,as opposed to pct. I know its buggered up next years plans,because like me, you had all your cycles planned out.

I think the cut will do you good mate as it will work bit like Ronnie Rowlands slingshot method that Ming mentioned a while back. Your second blast after cut and cruise should bring good gains


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Ok mate i been blasting for 8 weeks now as you know. i was going to carry on blasting up until end of january which would make me 12 weeks but it would make it 18 weeks on altogether with the anavar..
> 
> however due to work situation changing i wont be training like i have been , so i will just look to cut hard for next 8 weeks and then see where i am at....
> 
> So should i cruise whilst im cutting and accept i might lose a bit of muscle , or shall i just half the test dose to half a gram per week and continue to cut hard ?? im also thinking about timings as i am obviously not wanting to be the wrong way around for the summer etc ... so my question is
> 
> do i cruise now on 150 mg per week and cut at same time but risk losong a little muscle mass, but dropping lots of body fat. or do i cut on 500 mg of test for another 10 weeks until mid march and see how much i can drop , then cruise for a few months until after summer ??? then balst for autumn winter ????
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmm confused as timings and goals are a little mixed up now !!


It depends what you are, as an individual, mentally comfortable with.

This is what I would do....

8 week cut on 600mg test takes you to end of February.

8 week cruise on 250mg E10D takes you to back end of April.

12 week lean bulk takes you to awesomeness for end of July. (You'll probably extend this into August/September to look good for whole of summer.

8 week cruise from mid September to end of October.

Winter bulk till you are fcukin massive.

2013 you will be where you want to be.

Disclaimer: By 2013 where you want to be will have changed to something greater than it is now.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

too much dirty roiding talk far too early in the day fkin junkies


----------



## Mingster

Fcuk me Luther, I'm well impressed with your sense. Has your hairdresser stolen your laptop? Repped.


----------



## luther1

Mingster said:


> Fcuk me Luther, I'm well impressed with your sense. Has your hairdresser stolen your laptop? Repped.


Haha. I banged my head earlier came over all unnessasary,i think i need to lie down


----------



## Mingster

luther1 said:


> Haha. I banged my head earlier came over all unnessasary,i think i need to lie down


Hmmm. Methinks your fondness for Flinty has blown your cover. Heaven help Breda lol....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> It depends what you are, as an individual, mentally comfortable with.
> 
> This is what I would do....
> 
> 8 week cut on 600mg test takes you to end of February.
> 
> 8 week cruise on 250mg E10D takes you to back end of April.
> 
> 12 week lean bulk takes you to awesomeness for end of July. (You'll probably extend this into August/September to look good for whole of summer.
> 
> 8 week cruise from mid September to end of October.
> 
> Winter bulk till you are fcukin massive.
> 
> 2013 you will be where you want to be.
> 
> Disclaimer: By 2013 where you want to be will have changed to something greater than it is now.


Mate that looks fcukin bang on brother... thats my plan then , now back to stupidness now im all sorted lol XX

repped mate for yet anoter masterpiece of advice X


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> Mate that looks fcukin bang on brother... thats my plan then X


 X2. Looks awsome. Very simlar to what I was planning


----------



## Uriel

listen guys - forget all that trt dose sh1te for bodybuilding......its for american octogenarians to get the odd hardon..

I will not wate my gains again on 250 E10D, you soften off and lose gains on that.....even though it is good for lipids etc....

personally i will be criuising on about 400 mg ew next time


----------



## luther1

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. Methinks your fondness for Flinty has blown your cover. Heaven help Breda lol....


Breda ain't going to know whats fcuking hit him. Hes got the worst genetics of any black bloke i've ever seen. In Fact,when God gave out genetics to *******,Breda was at the back of the que. Behind The notorious B.I.G, The nutty professor and Barry White. The cnut will doing the walk of shame across this board come April


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> listen guys - forget all that trt dose sh1te for bodybuilding......its for american octogenarians to get the odd hardon..
> 
> I will not wate my gains again on 250 E10D, you soften off and lose gains on that.....even though it is good for lipids etc....
> 
> personally i will be criuising on about 400 mg ew next time


would you say this would go for someone like me mate who would be just cruising off there first blast ever ???


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> would you say this would go for someone like me mate who would be just cruising off there first blast ever ???


I honestly would mate...i am only telling you this stuff so you dont waist as much time as me. By all means do it - but i'm right.

and 6 months on gear??? There are guys been smashing a gram ew in as a base for 20 years lol


----------



## Uriel

i think with gear once you get some good quality size, density and thick quality muscle....it might be worth taking a mit now and then going very low in the cruise to clean off the receptor sites but i honestly would keep things high for 3 years or so


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I honestly would mate...i am only telling you this stuff so you dont waist as much time as me. By all means do it - but i'm right.
> 
> and 6 months on gear??? There are guys been smashing a gram ew in as a base for 20 years lol


yes mate im aware that i am on pussy doses and time wise its fcuk all... but to me and the whole self preservation thing mate im not reckless and want to do this right.. so any info is always appreciated from you guys that have done this for years...

and your right i certainly dont want to be wasting any time ... , well i will do the first part of mingesters plan. with the cut on 600 mg per week for 8 weeks.. then i will see how i fee and where i stand from there... i will do the same time frames as ming has set out cos it fits nicely through the year, but might look at doses as im going through it ...

thanks Bro's x


----------



## Uriel

the professional muscle IFBB protocol that ausbuilt does and sureno (and maybe me) want to try is based around putting in 1 g test and about 750mg of anabolics EVERY week....many double that up

Ontop of that - they blast 4 weeks on 4 off of orals (say 15mg ed oxy), get a blood panel done after the oral blast and if ok REPEAT ad nauseum...........ONTOP of THAT....as much GH as you can afford PLUS Slin.....

That is how the big dogs do it


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> i think with gear once you get some good quality size, density and thick quality muscle....it might be worth taking a mit now and then going very low in the cruise to clean off the receptor sites but i honestly would keep things high for 3 years or so


I hear what you are saying bro, but I don't think you can go from three years of high doses down to normal blast and cruise levels. I think after three years you'll be in a position where you continue the high levels of aas or you quit - you will leave yourself no room to manoeuvre. Personally I wouldn't back myself into such a corner unless I was certain I could cope with high doses for 10 years plus - and this isn't easy, you soon get sick of it, I can assure you.


----------



## luther1

The thing with cruising (first time) is not to cruise on too high of a dose ie a cycle dose,as when you have to blast you will have to up the test loads and mix in some new compounds to make decent gains. Theres no set amount to use really,so trial and error will probably be the case if you're confused.


----------



## luther1

I'm a bit of a 'less is more' type of person. Which is why you'll see me put on 20lbs in 12 weeks of 500mgs of test only haha. As said numerous times,diet is key


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm a bit of a 'less is more' type of person. Which is why you'll see me put on 20lbs in 12 weeks of 500mgs of test only haha. As said numerous times,diet is key


lol... I will play it by ear mate dose wise..... diet will be as close to spot on as i can get it.. and training whilst cutting will be physical work all day, plus cardio through week, then 2 days of weekend in the gym with weights ..... i should see a good bit of fat loss in 8 weeks to be fair. so if i can hold muscle aswell then i have no doubt by end of february i will be in a good place to cruise and maintain what i have etcehd out !!! then on for a big lean blast maybe with winny in there to keep everything nice and tight ...


----------



## Mingster

As everybody constantly says 'We are all different' and the whole thing is a learning process. I appreciate Uriel is trying to shorten that learning period with his experience and he is, in many ways, correct. More people will progress to a greater extent with more test than less. But to keep this up, not for a year or two, but for ten years or more, takes a mental strength that few of us possess.

Aus likes his high doses, Paul Scarb does not. They both have top physiques.

Personally I think I'll do well on relatively moderate doses. We shall see lol....

....There can be only one:whistling: :lol:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> lol... I will play it by ear mate dose wise..... diet will be as close to spot on as i can get it.. and training whilst cutting will be physical work all day, plus cardio through week, then 2 days of weekend in the gym with weights ..... i should see a good bit of fat loss in 8 weeks to be fair. so if i can hold muscle aswell then i have no doubt by end of february i will be in a good place to cruise and maintain what i have etcehd out !!! then on for a big lean blast maybe with winny in there to keep everything nice and tight ...


Might as well throw in some masterone while you're at it


----------



## luther1

Pscarbs last cycle was 800mg a week. 400mg test prop,200mg para and 200mg mast p. As Ming said,he does low doses and looks ok?haha. As for Aus,well thats another story.......


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I'm a bit of a 'less is more' type of person. Which is why you'll see me put on* 20lbs in 12 weeks of 500mgs of test only *haha. As said numerous times,diet is key


only if you don't go for fuking jobbie for the whole cycle lol


----------



## flinty90

just got back from gym , had a cheeky little back session with ROBROID and another one of my mates...

DB pullovers

CG low pulley rows

standing straight arm pushdowns

incline wide grip pulls

deadlifts

roman chair to finish

good little session to keep things moving, ROBROID was obviously feeling poorly so think he gone home to bed lol...

no training now until thursday at the health spa , will do a all over routine just to stretch me out , then train again properly saturday !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just got back from gym , had a cheeky little back session with ROBROID and another one of my mates...
> 
> DB pullovers
> 
> CG low pulley rows
> 
> standing straight arm pushdowns
> 
> incline wide grip pulls
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> roman chair to finish
> 
> good little session to keep things moving, ROBROID was obviously feeling poorly so think he gone home to bed lol...
> 
> no training now until thursday at the health spa , will do a all over routine just to stretch me out , then train again properly saturday !!!!


Perking up a little now 

Think I just needed a session to get me rolling again!

Thanks mate.


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> just got back from gym , had a cheeky little back session with ROBROID and another one of my mates...
> 
> DB pullovers
> 
> CG low pulley rows
> 
> standing straight arm pushdowns
> 
> incline wide grip pulls
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> roman chair to finish
> 
> good little session to keep things moving, ROBROID was obviously feeling poorly so think he gone home to bed lol...
> 
> no training now until thursday at the health spa , will do a all over routine just to stretch me out , then train again properly saturday !!!!


Thats a good session mate!!


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Thats a good session mate!!


cheers pal. it was a nice session to keep us loose mate yeah.. ROB was getting more and more fatigued as we went on lol you could tell he wasnt well , hopefully he will be back on it in next few days !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> cheers pal. it was a nice session to keep us loose mate yeah.. ROB was getting more and more fatigued as we went on lol you could tell he wasnt well , hopefully he will be back on it in next few days !!!!


Fingers bloody crossed I am!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> cheers pal. it was a nice session to keep us loose mate yeah.. ROB was getting more and more fatigued as we went on lol you could tell he wasnt well , hopefully he will be back on it in next few days !!!!


Whats wrong with him man?? He got a bug or just the stress over christmas?? Hope he gets better dude!


----------



## Redbeard85

R0B said:


> Fingers bloody crossed I am!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Speak of the ROB, lol...how you feelin now bro??


----------



## Guest

lee85 said:


> Whats wrong with him man?? He got a bug or just the stress over christmas?? Hope he gets better dude!


That Rob's just a pu55y :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85

R0B said:


> That Rob's just a pu55y :whistling:


He's also a very bad man! :rolleye: I hear he sneezes in peoples faces!!


----------



## Guest

lee85 said:


> He's also a very bad man! :rolleye: I hear he sneezes in peoples faces!!


Yep, that's true!

I also steal people's drink's without asking when training - WHAT A DIRTY [email protected]!?!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yep, that's true!
> 
> I also steal people's drink's without asking when training - WHAT A DIRTY [email protected]!?!


You make me sick !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85

R0B said:


> Yep, that's true!
> 
> I also steal people's drink's without asking when training - WHAT A DIRTY [email protected]!?!


I just punched my missus in anger from this!!! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

lee85 said:


> I just punched my missus in anger from this!!! :cursing:


In the face I hope!?!

:2guns:


----------



## Redbeard85

R0B said:


> In the face I hope!?!
> 
> :2guns:


In the fanny...I considered the face...but she's too pretty


----------



## flinty90

im sat here reading threads on this forum with my headphones in, volume up full blast blowing my fcukin mind on some hardore dubstep, its fcukin mint !!!


----------



## Guest

lee85 said:


> In the fanny...I considered the face...but she's too pretty


Suppose a quick jab to the hatchet wound does no harm


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Suppose a quick jab to the hatchet wound does no harm  [/quote
> 
> yes the old fashined cnut punt is the way to go !!!!


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> I just punched my missus in anger from this!!! :cursing:


sooooo ............. Rob sneezes in peoples faces , drinks their drinks at the gym , and also encourages domestic violence ?? :nono:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> sooooo ............. Rob sneezes in peoples faces , drinks their drinks at the gym , and also encourages domestic violence ?? :nono: [/quote
> 
> greshie you ignoring me in your journal you fcukin chimp X


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> sooooo ............. Rob sneezes in peoples faces , drinks their drinks at the gym , and also encourages domestic violence ?? :nono:


 :001_tt2: 1 of those 3 is correct.......


----------



## Redbeard85

R0B said:


> :001_tt2: 1 of those 3 is correct.......


Is the other ones just worded wrong?? He like domestic violence and spits in their drinks or steals their drinks?? :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

ok so what im thinking, for a bit of motivation for me as it worked last time...

from tonight i will have a clean shave and just had haircut other day..

for my 8 week cut im not having a shave or haircut until i reach end of my 8 weeks..

if i achieve my goal in that time i will then have a nice cut throat shave at a good salon that does them for a treat, then will post up my finished cut photos...

having a beard that annoys me was constantly there to remind me i had set myself a goal ,, and i lost 34 pounds last time i did it, so thats my intention to do it again... 34 pounds in just over 3 months aswell.. so obviously wont be going a full 3 months but 9 weeks ..

i will post the pictures of the beard at the end so you can have a laugh .. i might give weekly pic updates on the beard status haha...

I know im bored lol...


----------



## Queenie

I vote beard pics 

Good luck x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tis a good plan flintster I can't do it because of work but I'll support you with motivational posts! 

You going to hit the dnp?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Tis a good plan flintster I can't do it because of work but I'll support you with motivational posts!
> 
> You going to hit the dnp?


Not in the cut mate no ... but will consider it when im cruising mate before the meaty power blast !!!


----------



## kites1664

defo pics of beardy Flinty, and dressed in a pirates outfit......um, no, really there is nothing wrong with that :innocent:

All the best with it mate, progress pics are a must though.


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha, looking forward to this beard growing...do a journal about it. I've not shaven in 2weeks and do not intend to shave until it really p1sses me off :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

:tt2:Mmmm, beard...nice and tickly....yep pics would be good...:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :tt2:Mmmm, beard...nice and tickly....yep pics would be good...:laugh:


oh yeaaah baby lol XX

special pics just for you !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> oh yeaaah baby lol XX
> 
> special pics just for you !!!


Ahem!

And mine .....

 !


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Ahem!
> 
> And mine .....
> 
> !


you will feel it as it grows mate lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you will feel it as it grows mate lol !!!


You said that last time!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ok so just made my chilli ready for next few days..

going to chill out then pack some stuff ready for our day and night at the health spa tomorrow..

its the miraj hotel just outside ashbourne town centre... got dnner booked at 5 and back massge booked for 8 pm, will book in at 2 and chill in the gym (cardio) and then in the pool, jacuzzi and then sauna.. cant wait !!!

off to my gym in morning though to do the annual clean up and maintanance , got a couple of cables to change and some kevlar belting to replace ..


----------



## flinty90

Right thats the beard thread made, bags packed ready for my little escape for the night.. now feel better as i have spoken with my mate who has given me my own set of keys to his gym and said train whenever you like brother ...

im over the moon as it means no matter what every week i should be able to get my 3 session in, even if its really late i can still go use gym on my own , so thats cheered me up...

bring on the beard !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good few days mate. Enjoy the break!


----------



## kites1664

have a good one buddy, sounds like it should be fun


----------



## Uriel

enjoy the dirty night away bro.......you are a better man than me....tearing your self away from an afternoon, evening and night of constant fuking for a spa and gym session........id be lucky to stop for some room service.....fuk i need some sex lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> enjoy the dirty night away bro.......you are a better man than me....tearing your self away from an afternoon, evening and night of constant fuking for a spa and gym session........id be lucky to stop for some room service.....*fuk i need some sex* lol


Well ROB's free for a day or two now........


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> ok so just made my chilli ready for next few days..
> 
> going to chill out then pack some stuff ready for our day and night at the health spa tomorrow..
> 
> its the miraj hotel just outside ashbourne town centre... got dnner booked at 5 and back massge booked for 8 pm, will book in at 2 and chill in the gym (cardio) and then in the pool, jacuzzi and then sauna.. cant wait !!!
> 
> off to my gym in morning though to do the annual clean up and maintanance , got a couple of cables to change and some kevlar belting to replace ..


cant beat a nice day relaxing at the spa mate, ive been with the missus a few times, you'll feel nice n refreshed once the day is over, well worth the money IMO


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Well ROB's free for a day or two now........


i wouldn't do that to to flinty.....Rob would never be able to fake the electricity of being close to me with flinty..........once you've had an arch angel........its all down hill lol


----------



## Uriel

plus he's got an @rsehole like the waist band of a sperm whales boxers:whistling:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Well ROB's free for a day or two now........


*YOU*



Uriel said:


> i wouldn't do that to to flinty.....Rob would never be able to fake the electricity of being close to me with flinty..........once you've had an arch angel........its all down hill lol


*TWO*



Uriel said:


> plus he's got an @rsehole like the waist band of a sperm whales boxers:whistling:


*CVNTS*


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl!


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> *YOU*
> 
> *TWO*
> 
> *CVNTS*


AND - looks like he's got his period.....mardy little cnut lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> AND - looks like he's got his period.....mardy little cnut lol


I'm due on


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's the bullets fvcking with you! Warned you!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the bullets fvcking with you! Warned you!!


Don't knock the bullets !

Starting the tren next week


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Don't knock the bullets !
> 
> Starting the tren next week


keep plugging away mate, that 13 stone is within arm's reach! lol :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> keep plugging away mate, that 13 stone is within arm's reach! lol :lol:


oh man thats harsh.....arent people born around 14?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> oh man thats harsh.....arent people born around 14?


Men are.....


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> oh man thats harsh.....arent people born around 14?


Jeanette Cranky wasn't. She was born the same weight as what Rob is now


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Jeanette Cranky wasn't. She was born the same weight as what Rob is now


have you ever fuked a midget?


----------



## Uriel

or noshed one out?


----------



## luther1

No i fcuking haven't. But do enlighten me of what its like you sick cnut. Did you put yourself about a bit when the circus came to town?


----------



## luther1

That fcuking retard in the wheelchair that you were loved up with wasn't a dwarf as well was she? haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> or noshed one out?


There was a couple at the gym I used to go to years ago he was about 6'3" and she was about 4'. I thought

It was odd then realised she must have loves sucking c0ck so he was her perfect man. And to be fair who wouldn't want a woman at the perfect height all the time? Just tap her on the top of the head with the old spam spanner and bobs your uncle!


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> No i fcuking haven't. But do enlighten me of what its like you sick cnut. Did you put yourself about a bit when the circus came to town?


I think I came close twice.....

I went on a staggy in Prague about 7 years back and all the club was getting table dancers = there was about 14 of us and we saw a midge dancing...perfik for us case whe was put together well and less chance of spilling our beers.....so we had her over...

She worked her little fuking socks off and i was pretty p1ssed and a bit randy - i was tempted but i just knew i'd not get away unseen and my mates make you cnuts look like girl guides so i left it lol

I was in a club in Bristol years ago and one follwed me in the bogs......i never saw her and when i finished my pish she appeared at my helmet asked me what i was going to do now...her lips were about 2 mm from my piece and i could feel her breath on it......it was tempting....but even i it appears has a limit.....thankfuly it has never been severly tested lol


----------



## luther1

Is there a certain height that classes you as a dwarf,midget or whatever you want to call the stumpy little cnuts?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Is there a certain height that classes you as a dwarf,midget or whatever you want to call the stumpy little cnuts?


yeah - cause i was with a 4 foot 11 bird for years lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> I think I came close twice.....
> 
> I went on a staggy in Prague about 7 years back and all the club was getting table dancers = there was about 14 of us and we saw a mige dancing...perfik for us case whe was put together well and less chance of spilling our beers.....so we had her over...
> 
> She worked her little fuking socks off and i was pretty p1ssed and a bit randy - i was temted but i just knew i'd not get away unseen and my mates make you cnuts look like girl guides so i left it lol
> 
> I was in a clun in Bristol years ago and one follwed me in the bogs......i never saw her and when i finished my pish she appeared at my helmet asked me what i was going to do now...her lips were about 2 mm from my piece and i could feel her breath on it......it was tempting....but even i it appears has a limit.....thankfuly it has never been severly tested lol


Brilliant. The little cnut in the sh1t house would have had to have had a little nosh on me old man though,then i would have drop kicked the pervy little slut out the door


----------



## Ginger Ben

A midgets willing mouth 2mm from your cheesy wotsit isn't "severely testing?". Pmsl.


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> A midgets willing mouth 2mm from your cheesy wotsit isn't "severely testing?". Pmsl.


i think i was chatting a bird up that i took home and ruinned for all mortals lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Brilliant. The little cnut in the sh1t house would have had to have had a little nosh on me old man though,then i would have drop kicked the pervy little slut out the door


X2


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i think i was chatting a bird up that i took home and ruinned for all mortals lol


The midgets little mate


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> The midgets little mate


i tend to think on missed opportunities when i'm between women lol

I think if she wandered in here i'd spinn her on my chopper til she caught fire pmsl


----------



## luther1

Then put her out with a cricket bat then throw her in the wheely bin


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Then put her out with a cricket bat then throw her in the wheely bin


lol.....after searching her handbag for growth lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl


----------



## Uriel

i thought flinty was away tomoz? what he up to tonight? must be shaving his squirrel so people at the spa dont actually honk up in the pool lol


----------



## luther1

can you imagine the colour of the water when that dirty grubby sh1tty ar$ed cnut gets out the pool


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> can you imagine the colour of the water when that dirty grubby sh1tty ar$ed cnut gets out the pool


oh i feel queazy........imaging being in a pool after that sweaty hairy dirty cheazy cocked cnut has been in there.....especially if he has been sexually active and his fithy fanny battered coated mutton stump is in the same body of water as you????

I should just honk up in my salad


----------



## luther1

I'd rather swim in a pool of pi$$ than one that that fat hairy gormless crab ridden cnut had just got out of


----------



## Uriel

i'd rather luxuriate in ginger bens pubic hair than even see him get out his car at the same spa lol


----------



## luther1

Can you imagine what the staff must have thought when that tramp rolled into the car park. They obviously realised the spa treatment was a gift/prize as he ain't the sort of bloke that even has a shower. I bet he nicks a towel,the thieving vagabond


----------



## Uriel

what if one of the poor girls that works there has to perform a treatment...................she'll have to keep stopping and empty the sick out her mouth into her tunic without a sound lest the dirty swarthy looking potential bearded looking pedo cnut takes offence lol


----------



## luther1

Steptoe will be swanning round in his dressing gown like he owns the fcuking place. What is some poor cow has to give him a massage? It'll be like rubbing lotion into a hippo. The leather skinned fat cnut


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Steptoe will be swanning round in his dressing gown like he owns the fcuking place. What is some poor cow has to give him a massage? It'll be like rubbing lotion into a hippo. The leather skinned fat cnut


to be fair they probably have "tools" when its that grim,................from experience.

Obviously luth - if me and you walked in they'd take their tops off.....put buttermilk all over ther pliant pert nubile t1ts and proceed to t1t [email protected] us off many times then demand all day anal.....

but think of it - flinty shuffles in? AS soon as the dirty cnut shuts his eyes - they'll get a stick out with a damp sponge in a tesco bag and prod the smelly fuk from behind a lead screen with it...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i'd rather luxuriate in ginger bens pubic hair than even see him get out his car at the same spa lol


Gave them a bit of a tidy up today. Saved some of the longer ones to plant in food now and again to get it free. Can send you a few to floss with if you'd like?


----------



## luther1

If me and you pulled into the car park,the sun would come out and the birds would start singing. They'd offer us free champagne all day and the stunners would lick our bums clean after we had a dump. They would be squelching as they walked over the sight of our God given statuesque physiques. The proposals of marriage would become monotonous and they'd give us free passes for life.

That peasant pulls up and they can't get the closed sign on the door quick enough


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> If me and you pulled into the car park,the sun would come out and the birds would start singing. They'd offer us free champagne all day and the stunners would lick our bums clean after we had a dump. They would be squelching as they walked over the sight of our God given statuesque physiques. The proposals of marriage would become monotonous and they'd give us free passes for life.
> 
> That peasant pulls up and they can't get the closed sign on the door quick enough


he must be like a twisted version of the queen (who thinks the world smells of fresh paint) - everywhere flinty goes, birds are avoiding his gaze, honking up....pretending to have gone bust and have fannies like grave paths.lol

it took me years to work out why womens fannies were awash with lube........uriel effect lol


----------



## luther1

I see by his old avi that his boss has him working on a train track. Probably ready to push the waste of space infront of the silver bullet when it speeds by


----------



## Uriel

i do like to leave a warm string of friendly banter for my bros when the poor fukers are off line lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i do like to leave a warm string of friendly banter for my bros when the poor fukers are off line lol


Haha. I would love to be a fly on the cnuts wall when he next logs on. I hope he doesn't have one of his funny turns again,and gets all holier than thou and serious on us


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Haha. I would love to be a fly on the cnuts wall when he next logs on. I hope he doesn't have one of his funny turns again,and gets all holier than thou and serious on us


i know bro...whats all that about - its like being in the gym with mother superior and your knob is itchy.....you simply dont know what to do lol


----------



## luther1

The people in the spa have just had their worst nightnmare. Fatboy stayed the night and has just gone into the restaurant and ordered breakfast. He'll be wandering round all day now with egg down his jumper that his nan knitted for him,17 years ago.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> The people in the spa have just had their worst nightnmare. Fatboy stayed the night and has just gone into the restaurant and ordered breakfast. He'll be wandering round all day now with egg down his jumper that his nan knitted for him,17 years ago.


his crumpled polypropelene 1981 stay press trousers all fuking spunk stains with the @rse of them coated in ginger wheelspins like the starting grid at Santa Pod lol


----------



## luther1

His stay press spunky trousers are the burgundy ones and they are too short for him. He can't do them up so he's got some string through the belt eyelets. You can see his grey socks(originally white) and his scuffed up dealer boots with a blakey in the heel. The fat pikey wannabee


----------



## Uriel

like a pikey refugee from a 1985 boy band (probably fuking boys to men or some such [email protected])who's hit the "engage middle age mode" and looks like a burst couch lol

where as us sharp cnuts.....move around like fuking machines.........in faded 200quid replay jeans and Affliction T's bro - BOOM


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> like a pikey refugee from a 1985 boy band (probably fuking boys to men or some such [email protected])who's hit the "engage middle age mode" and looks like a burst couch lol
> 
> where as us sharp cnuts.....move around like muking machines.........in faded 200quid replay jeans and Affliction T's bro - BOOM


Flintys got Affliction tho. An affliction to being an out of date downy pikey tramp lard ar$e cnut


----------



## Uriel

he IS going to have a monumerntal online meltdown pmsl


----------



## flinty90

YOU TWO ABSOLUTE CNUTS

you are going to fcukin pay for raping me so badly pmsl !!!

Im fcukin gobsmacked i will have to come back to this hahahahaha B4STARDS !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> YOU TWO ABSOLUTE CNUTS
> 
> you are going to fcukin pay for raping me so badly pmsl !!!
> 
> Im fcukin gobsmacked i will have to come back to this hahahahaha B4STARDS !!!


oops...luther, i think you went a bit far personally lol


----------



## flinty90

Ok coming back to this journal lol....

ROBROID why the fcuk havent you had my back in here... i notice you fcukin liking some of these cnuts comments, some fcukin Bro you are hey .. cnut X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Robs too busy spaffing over the gym vest he stole from you last time to defend you. cnuts probably gone blind or got [email protected] cramp so can't type.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Robs too busy spaffing over the gym vest he stole from you last time to defend you. cnuts probably gone blind or got [email protected] cramp so can't type.


im starting to think he is just using me for my body and mind , and he hasnt really got my back at all mate lol !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Ok coming back to this journal lol....
> 
> ROBROID why the fcuk havent you had my back in here... i notice you fcukin liking some of these cnuts comments, some fcukin Bro you are hey .. cnut X


I like everything.... I like, likes :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Robs too busy spaffing over the gym vest he stole from you last time to defend you. cnuts probably gone blind or got [email protected] cramp so can't type.


Someones jelly  :lol:  :lol:



flinty90 said:


> im starting to think he is just using me for my body and mind , and he hasnt really got my back at all mate lol !!


Yes to all of those 

The dirty [email protected] had a good run at it before I saw the posts, so i left them to it!


----------



## Uriel

fuking hell bro - if you are depending on Rob for be your wingman - your shoulder blades will look like Jamie Olivers knife rack lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> fuking hell bro - if you are depending on Rob for be your wingman - your shoulder blades will look like Jamie Olivers knife rack lol


yes your right mate, well when that cnut comes for his delt jabs later im going to pin the cnut through his veins and see how he likes that lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes your right mate, well when that cnut comes for his delt jabs later im going to pin the cnut through his veins and see how he likes that lol !!!


get a big green smashed right through his humerus and aspirate marrow lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> oops...luther, i think you went a bit far personally lol


Yes,typical me. Always over egg the pudding. I didn't think the cnut could read, so we'd be ok. Anyway,welcome back Flinty mate,was it fun?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Yes,typical me. Always over egg the pudding. I didn't think the cnut could read, so we'd be ok. Anyway,welcome back Flinty mate,was it fun?


Well mate it was ok, not as nice as we had expected but certainly a nice break, and the fitty that massaged me was worth the trip alone lol... even though she was probably dissapointed at my fcukin massive back and how much massaging she would have to do...

she would have loved you to go in mate as her hands would reach both sides of your back at same time you narrown bodied cnut lol...

AND where the fcuk do you get this about me being scruffy ???? pr1cks. not me that wears fcukin trackie bottomes from tescos you cnut lol XX


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Well mate it was ok, not as nice as we had expected but certainly a nice break, and the fitty that massaged me was worth the trip alone lol... even though she was probably dissapointed at my fcukin massive back and how much massaging she would have to do...
> 
> she would have loved you to go in mate as her hands would reach both sides of your back at same time you narrown bodied cnut lol...
> 
> AND where the fcuk do you get this about me being scruffy ???? pr1cks. not me that wears fcukin trackie bottomes from tescos you cnut lol XX


Asda!! Even Luthor wouldn't shop at Tesco lol....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Asda!! Even Luthor wouldn't shop at Tesco lol....


well he gets his bra's from primark mate


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Wthe fitty that massaged me was worth the trip alone lol... even though she was probably dissapointed at my fcukin massive back and how much massaging she would have to do...


lol - i used to get deep massage by a 6 foot 2 fireman/rugby player....he was fuking shattered after doing me (not up the bum)....he used to do 2 or 3 people on a day off bt if ge had me he only did me lol....

A little bird would just tickle and annoy


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol - i used to get deep massage by a 6 foot 2 fireman/rugby player....he was fuking shattered after doing me (not up the bum)....he used to do 2 or 3 people on a day off bt if ge had me he only did me lol....
> 
> A little bird would just tickle and annoy


yeah although she was fit last night, i knew i wasnt going to get the deep fcukin massage i was hoping for... it was nice but not as good as my old scandinavian bloke

Ulrich sandstron his name was, fcukin awesome deep tissue sprots massage, he was a lethal cnut and you was in pain for 2 days after but it felt great when it had calmed down ...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yeah although she was fit last night, i knew i wasnt going to get the deep fcukin massage i was hoping for... it was nice but not as good as my old scandinavian bloke
> 
> Ulrich sandstron his name was, fcukin awesome deep tissue sprots massage, he was a lethal cnut and you was in pain for 2 days after but it felt great when it had calmed down ...


yeah when they start breaking nodules down its not fuking pleasant......i used to be in bits for a couple of days


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah when they start breaking nodules down its not fuking pleasant......i used to be in bits for a couple of days


he was also a chiropractor mate so his manipulation was fcukin immense, snapping your neck from side to side , fcuk me , i said i hope you have never slipped and broke some fcukers neck lol !!!!


----------



## Queenie

ive been a naughty girl... those reps i gave u got removed... oops x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> ive been a naughty girl... those reps i gave u got removed... oops x x


no they didnt chick i still got them ?? X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> no they didnt chick i still got them ?? X


theyre not showing in mine.... and i cant even look at the thread anymore x x


----------



## flinty90

Right then. just had my last cheat meal for 9 weeks

spare ribs in lemon sauce

chicken rice noodles

chicken satay sticks X 2

plus 1 bottle of newcastle brown

the food was great , the beer just been poured, watch some TV , a good nights sleep and then fresh up in morning and start turning this body into something i can be proud of !!!!


----------



## Uriel

yeah im having an early night....got to drive up to chester then coming back down -


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> yeah im having an early night....got to drive up to chester then coming back down -


Does it get you high going to Chester then?


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Right then. just had my last cheat meal for 9 weeks
> 
> spare ribs in lemon sauce
> 
> chicken rice noodles
> 
> chicken satay sticks X 2
> 
> plus 1 bottle of newcastle brown
> 
> the food was great , the beer just been poured, watch some TV , a good nights sleep and then fresh up in morning and start turning this body into something i can be proud of !!!!


 :thumb :Yummy, that sounds like a great meal to cheat with... no sure about the newcastle brown ale tho....

Lookin forward to seein the end results in 9 weeks.... nose to the grindstone.. or expect a swift kick in the proverbials...:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Yummy, that sounds like a great meal to cheat with... no sure about the newcastle brown ale tho....
> 
> Lookin forward to seein the end results in 9 weeks.... nose to the grindstone.. or expect a swift kick in the proverbials...:laugh:


Dont worry chick i will not let myself or you down.... i will be bang on the money !!!!


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Does it get you high going to Chester then?


it'll get you high chatting sh1t like that - i'll boot your fuking nads a foot off the road pmsl


----------



## Fatmatt79

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Yummy, that sounds like a great meal to cheat with... no sure about the newcastle brown ale tho....
> 
> Lookin forward to seein the end results in 9 weeks.... nose to the grindstone.. or expect a swift kick in the proverbials...:laugh:


Newcastle Brown is great stuff! :beer:

So Flinty, you still up for this New Year challenge or what!? I know you're on a cut but I need to lose my gut mainly and build some shoulders so I doubt I'll be getting

much bigger overall. I need to be against someone with a sense of humour too if I'm gonna be posting pics! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Newcastle Brown is great stuff! :beer:
> 
> So Flinty, you still up for this New Year challenge or what!? I know you're on a cut but I need to lose my gut mainly and build some shoulders so I doubt I'll be getting
> 
> much bigger overall. I need to be against someone with a sense of humour too if I'm gonna be posting pics! :laugh:


well mate i will be doing the cut for 9 weeks so till end of feb mate, i will do my thing and you can do the same with me too mate no probs !!!

see the beardo thread lol


----------



## flinty90

ok done first session today of new cutting regime..

ROBROID came over we did a full body routine (ROB DIDNT FINISH) fcukin pansy was throwing up in the toilet hahahahaa...

So obviously this pleased Flinty , that will teach the cnut for not having my back in here when i was getting raped and not here to defend myself...

Was going to do cardio in gym but will go out for a good walk today with missus and dog, bit of fresh air will do me good...

was nice to work everything in same session get a really good sweat on and a great stretch.. didnt go light really , kept all exercises at 2 sets of 15 reps....

hope you all have a great new year , HERES TO 2012.. i think its going to be a year of the monster builders !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ok done first session today of new cutting regime..
> 
> ROBROID came over we did a full body routine (ROB DIDNT FINISH) fcukin pansy was throwing up in the toilet hahahahaa...
> 
> So obviously this pleased Flinty , that will teach the cnut for not having my back in here when i was getting raped and not here to defend myself...
> 
> Was going to do cardio in gym but will go out for a good walk today with missus and dog, bit of fresh air will do me good...
> 
> was nice to work everything in same session get a really good sweat on and a great stretch.. didnt go light really , kept all exercises at 2 sets of 15 reps....
> 
> hope you all have a great new year , HERES TO 2012.. i think its going to be a year of the monster builders !!!!


Yep, I was spent!

Was a little gutted that I threw my scrambled eggs up!!

Full body was good, nice shock to the body really so its good to throw it in


----------



## Uriel

LOL - flinty have you seen sureno's tag lne..???

"The guy Flinty wants to be" pmsl, i just spotted it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> LOL - flinty have you seen sureno's tag lne..???
> 
> "The guy Flinty wants to be" pmsl, i just spotted it


he has had that for weeks bro lol !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey glorious., hope you had a good hogmany.. and your not too hungover... have a good new years day - im away to eat my body weight in steak pie and wash it down with a few bevvies...xxx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey glorious., hope you had a good hogmany.. and your not too hungover... have a good new years day - im away to eat my body weight in steak pie and wash it down with a few bevvies...xxx


thanks babe just been for a nice walk for an hour, didnt have a drink at all last night went to bed early lol... glad you had a good one thoug, enjoy your steak pie chick lol.... save me some XXX


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year fella


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> thanks babe just been for a *nice walk for an hour*, didnt have a drink at all last night went to bed early lol... glad you had a good one thoug, enjoy your steak pie chick lol.... save me some XXX


The garden gate and back then,you fat lethargic cnut


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> The garden gate and back then,you fat lethargic cnut


no mate just around your b1tch tits !!!


----------



## flinty90

just finished watching the last pirates of the carribean . penelope cruz my oh my i like !!!!


----------



## flinty90

well , morning 3 of back eating right and training , and i already feel a ton better, trousers back to falling down without a belt lol.. its amazing how our body changes in just a few days when back in a routine.. I know we all say this, but guys im really going to fcukin nail this sh1t this year.. these next 9 weeks are going to be massive changing weeks for me. i really feel like its going to come good....

anyway im off to gym now going to do another full body, then smack 40 minutes cardio in there aswell..

back to work tomorrow on site, that will burn me some massive calories off lol.....

have a good day folks


----------



## Mingster

First day of the new all inclusive training/diet/meds programme today. Very excited. Diet nailed this morning and first training session will be 0630 tomorrow morning after my night shift lol. Pre workout sup required for that I feel.


----------



## Milky

BOTH my gyms are shut..... gutted, cant even get my " supplies " !


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> well , morning 3 of back eating right and training , and i already feel a ton better, trousers back to falling down without a belt lol.. its amazing how our body changes in just a few days when back in a routine.. I know we all say this, but guys im really going to fcukin nail this sh1t this year.. these next 9 weeks are going to be massive changing weeks for me. i really feel like its going to come good....
> 
> anyway im off to gym now going to do another full body, then smack 40 minutes cardio in there aswell..
> 
> back to work tomorrow on site, that will burn me some massive calories off lol.....
> 
> have a good day folks


I have no doubt you will see success this year bro!! Keep it up and have good session :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> BOTH my gyms are shut..... gutted, cant even get my " supplies " !


my gym shut to public today mate too, but i have the golden key lol so can get in whenever i want woop woop !!!


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> First day of the new all inclusive training/diet/meds programme today. Very excited. Diet nailed this morning and first training session will be 0630 tomorrow morning after my night shift lol. Pre workout sup required for that I feel.


nice one ming mate.. let the battle commence lol X


----------



## flinty90

Had a great session this morning , did another full body routine

2 sets of 15 for all exercises

DB chest press

Wide grip lat pulldowns

shoulder press (both ways on seated press machine)

straight arm pushdowns

cable crossovers

bicep curls and hammer curls

tricep rope pushdowns

then did 35 minute treadmill session with DB's to really burn me up, so whilst walking at 2.8 mph on level 3 incline was doing db routines at same time in intermittent cycles all for 1 minute 15 second cycles

bicep curls both

then just walk

shrugging

walk

kickbacks

walk

bicep curls both

walk

shoulder press

walk

did 3 cycles of this whilst walking, only using 2.5kg dbs but it fcukin smashed me to bits over the course .. really good for me to shed some poundage i think ....

really enjoye session, glad i enjoyed the cardio again as i have a lot of it to do next 9 weeks.. going to be fit as fcuk lol ....

thanks for all your guys support it really spurs me on knowing my warriors are with me, and knowing that if i quit you will all still be going so i cant be the man that fell behind

really appreciate it XX


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Had a great session this morning , did another full body routine
> 
> 2 sets of 15 for all exercises
> 
> DB chest press
> 
> Wide grip lat pulldowns
> 
> shoulder press (both ways on seated press machine)
> 
> straight arm pushdowns
> 
> cable crossovers
> 
> bicep curls and hammer curls
> 
> tricep rope pushdowns
> 
> then did 35 minute treadmill session with DB's to really burn me up, so whilst walking at 2.8 mph on level 3 incline was doing db routines at same time in intermittent cycles all for 1 minute 15 second cycles
> 
> bicep curls both
> 
> then just walk
> 
> shrugging
> 
> walk
> 
> kickbacks
> 
> walk
> 
> bicep curls both
> 
> walk
> 
> shoulder press
> 
> walk
> 
> did 3 cycles of this whilst walking, only using 2.5kg dbs but it fcukin smashed me to bits over the course .. really good for me to shed some poundage i think ....
> 
> really enjoye session, glad i enjoyed the cardio again as i have a lot of it to do next 9 weeks.. going to be fit as fcuk lol ....
> 
> thanks for all your guys support it really spurs me on knowing my warriors are with me, and knowing that if i quit you will all still be going so i cant be the man that fell behind
> 
> really appreciate it XX


jeez, that's hardcore cardio! well done. I'm going to try a kettle bell class tomorrow to mix up my cardio a bit


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Had a great session this morning , did another full body routine
> 
> 2 sets of 15 for all exercises
> 
> DB chest press
> 
> Wide grip lat pulldowns
> 
> shoulder press (both ways on seated press machine)
> 
> straight arm pushdowns
> 
> cable crossovers
> 
> bicep curls and hammer curls
> 
> tricep rope pushdowns
> 
> then did 35 minute treadmill session with DB's to really burn me up, so whilst walking at 2.8 mph on level 3 incline was doing db routines at same time in intermittent cycles all for 1 minute 15 second cycles
> 
> bicep curls both
> 
> then just walk
> 
> shrugging
> 
> walk
> 
> kickbacks
> 
> walk
> 
> bicep curls both
> 
> walk
> 
> shoulder press
> 
> walk
> 
> did 3 cycles of this whilst walking, only using 2.5kg dbs but it fcukin smashed me to bits over the course .. really good for me to shed some poundage i think ....
> 
> really enjoye session, glad i enjoyed the cardio again as i have a lot of it to do next 9 weeks.. going to be fit as fcuk lol ....
> 
> thanks for all your guys support it really spurs me on knowing my warriors are with me, and knowing that if i quit you will all still be going so i cant be the man that fell behind
> 
> really appreciate it XX


Well done mate!

That's weighted cardio on another level!!!

You'll be shredded before you know it


----------



## Breda

Yo big Flint how are you finding the full body routine in relation to the split you were doin

I know your goals have changed somewhat but do you prefer the full body and how long does 1 session last cos they look monstrous


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Yo big Flint how are you finding the full body routine in relation to the split you were doin
> 
> I know your goals have changed somewhat but do you prefer the full body and how long does 1 session last cos they look monstrous


its just a case of having to work it like that cos of work starting back up Bred !!!

if im on my own not including cardio and adding in legs i will get through that full body in 50 minutes easily... so keeps it quite intense time wise...

obviously the splits i was doing was high volume and good weights so that has changed a lot, but 30 reps on decent weight is still pretty good for what i want to achieve mate...

i am just taking the next 9 weeks to smash cardio and just use the full body routines to keep me lifting mate..

what i will perhaps do if i can only get to lift twice per week in the gym is split it again and do an upper body session then a lower body session.. but will have to devise that routine from scratch .. as it will be saturday and sunday in the gym so an all over routine wouldnt be best then 2 days on the trot ...

i will fcukin rip myself to shreds doing what i have done today though no doubt. adding in my job, and diet and AAS its only my mind that could possibly make my plan fail.. and im not going to let that happen X


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2734023 said:


> ts just a case of having to work it like that cos of work starting back up Bred !!!
> 
> if im on my own not including cardio and adding in legs i will get through that full body in 50 minutes easily... so keeps it quite intense time wise...
> 
> obviously the splits i was doing was high volume and good weights so that has changed a lot, but 30 reps on decent weight is still pretty good for what i want to achieve mate...
> 
> i am just taking the next 9 weeks to smash cardio and just use the full body routines to keep me lifting mate..
> 
> what i will perhaps do if i can only get to lift twice per week in the gym is split it again and do an upper body session then a lower body session.. but will have to devise that routine from scratch .. as it will be saturday and sunday in the gym so an all over routine wouldnt be best then 2 days on the trot ...
> 
> i will fcukin rip myself to shreds doing what i have done today though no doubt. adding in my job, and diet and AAS its only my mind that could possibly make my plan fail.. and im not going to let that happen X


I'm short for time at the sec bud but let me say this... The way you've adapted your training to your schedule is brilliant most ppl would just pack it in.... But you sir are a man on a mission and that mission will he accomplished no matter what

I'm fcukin off for a few hours be back in a bit mate


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Had a great session this morning , did another full body routine
> 
> 2 sets of 15 for all exercises
> 
> DB chest press
> 
> Wide grip lat pulldowns
> 
> shoulder press (both ways on seated press machine)
> 
> straight arm pushdowns
> 
> cable crossovers
> 
> bicep curls and hammer curls
> 
> tricep rope pushdowns
> 
> then did 35 minute treadmill session with DB's to really burn me up, so whilst walking at 2.8 mph on level 3 incline was doing db routines at same time in intermittent cycles all for 1 minute 15 second cycles
> 
> bicep curls both
> 
> then just walk
> 
> shrugging
> 
> walk
> 
> kickbacks
> 
> walk
> 
> bicep curls both
> 
> walk
> 
> shoulder press
> 
> walk
> 
> did 3 cycles of this whilst walking, only using 2.5kg dbs but it fcukin smashed me to bits over the course .. really good for me to shed some poundage i think ....
> 
> really enjoye session, glad i enjoyed the cardio again as i have a lot of it to do next 9 weeks.. going to be fit as fcuk lol ....
> 
> thanks for all your guys support it really spurs me on knowing my warriors are with me, and knowing that if i quit you will all still be going so i cant be the man that fell behind
> 
> really appreciate it XX


 :thumb :Absoluteley awesome session babez, keep it up...xx behind you all the way


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Absoluteley awesome session babez, keep it up...xx behind you all the way


thanks chick, i know you are babe , and i appreciate it very much !!! XX


----------



## luther1

You still going to take Robroid back to school on Saturdays Flinty or won't time allow?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You still going to take Robroid back to school on Saturdays Flinty or won't time allow?


yes mate i hope ROBROID sticks with me saturdays and sundays if he can get .. i cant neglect my prodigy mate no matter what happens X

and the way he is going he will be p1ssing all over me i should imagine in 3 months or so !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i hope ROBROID sticks with me saturdays and sundays if he can get .. i cant neglect my prodigy mate no matter what happens X
> 
> and the way he is going he will be p1ssing all over me i should imagine in 3 months or so !!!


I'm all yours at the weekend 

Probably go with sat, sun, tues & thurs. 1 of those days being cardio only.

Na, I won't be pi55ing all over you, that'll never happen !!


----------



## luther1

Thats good. Rob seems to be making good gains,probably only achievable by you driving him on Flinty. I hope he has your willingness to be the finished article too:thumb:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Thats good. Rob seems to be making good gains,probably only achievable by you driving him on Flinty. I hope he has your willingness to be the finished article too:thumb:


Very true luther, owe him quite a lot to be fair!!

Lol, I need to finish our sessions first


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Thats good. Rob seems to be making good gains,probably only achievable by you driving him on Flinty. I hope he has your willingness to be the finished article too:thumb:


best thing about ROB (and people like rob) i get a lot of enjoyment out of training them, he listens, he absorbs and he tries his hardest.. im not kidding mate when i say the session we can get into are fcukin hard going, but he will give it a try, to the point of throwing up .. (although funny) it shows what the lad is willing to do to gain results, I for one fcukin love that about him, and im happy to stick by him through it all and help him reach that goal.. He will also get a lot from seeing me reach mine aswell so i hope he sticks by me also ...

Its a massive bonus out of all this p1sstaking and training and talking to each other that i also feel like i have found another good friend Luther , that to me is more important than anything, And who doesnt want to see there mates succeed at the end of the day XX


----------



## luther1

Don't do what i did Rob and stop. At the very least keep on training natty. Can you imagine how many shows i'd have guest posed at if i had carried on from my 20s?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Don't do what i did Rob and stop. At the very least keep on training natty. Can you imagine how many shows i'd have guest posed at if i had carried on from my 20s?


i thought 2 sensible posts was going to be your limit mate pmsl !!!


----------



## luther1

I tried.Honest guv,i tried. Couldn't do it. I cracked


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> best thing about ROB (and people like rob) i get a lot of enjoyment out of training them, he listens, he absorbs and he tries his hardest.. im not kidding mate when i say the session we can get into are fcukin hard going, but he will give it a try, to the point of throwing up .. (although funny) it shows what the lad is willing to do to gain results, I for one fcukin love that about him, and im happy to stick by him through it all and help him reach that goal.. He will also get a lot from seeing me reach mine aswell so i hope he sticks by me also ...
> 
> Its a massive bonus out of all this p1sstaking and training and talking to each other that i also feel like i have found another good friend Luther , that to me is more important than anything, And who doesnt want to see there mates succeed at the end of the day XX


BIG HUG!!!!! X



luther1 said:


> Don't do what i did Rob and stop.


If I stopped, it would be down to something out of my control! I wont let it happen 

Plus I dont want to look like you :lol: :lol: :lol: (couldn't resist :laugh


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> BIG HUG!!!!! X
> 
> If I stopped, it would be down to something out of my control! I wont let it happen
> 
> *Plus I dont want to look like you * :lol: :lol: :lol: (couldn't resist :laugh


if thats not fcukin motivation enough for anyone i dont know what is lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

right just off to a mates for a couple of hour to watch this new peter kay stand up dvd lol.. heard its funny .. speak later dudes X


----------



## flinty90

that was fcukin hilarious,, the tour that didnt tour, tour

funny as fcuk i reccomend anyone get it if you fancy a hour of laughing, i got a fcukin headache now lol !!


----------



## luther1

Was your twin brothers dvd funny that you watched round your 'friends' (yeah right,like you've got any)


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Was your twin brothers dvd funny that you watched round your 'friends' (yeah right,like you've got any)


yeah mate very fcukin funny, and your twin sister is in the audience on the dvd mate

(dawn french) you fat titted cnut lol X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> that was fcukin hilarious,, the tour that didnt tour, tour
> 
> funny as fcuk i reccomend anyone get it if you fancy a hour of laughing, i got a fcukin headache now lol !!


My sister watched it live, said it was brilliant!

I'll download it ... Itunes of course :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Are there any decent alternatives to Piratebay Roberto?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Are there any decent alternatives to Piratebay Roberto?


i always use pirate bay to be fair mate ...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i always use pirate bay to be fair mate ...


Kickasstorrents is good


----------



## Mr_Morocco

happy new years flinty, you sweaty bearded dirty roiding b4stard

:beer:


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> happy new years flinty, you sweaty bearded dirty roiding b4stard
> 
> :beer:


oh you recognised me then lol

Im at work today, p1ssing it down , on side of the fcukin M1 running 80 metre lengths of 125 piping up and down hard shoulder all day , its light only weighs fcukin 370 kg by myeslf all cold and wet lol...

im growing a beard to keep me warm mate lol... Happy new year to you too bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> oh you recognised me then lol
> 
> Im at work today, p1ssing it down , on side of the fcukin M1 running 80 metre lengths of 125 piping up and down hard shoulder all day , its light only weighs fcukin 370 kg by myeslf all cold and wet lol...
> 
> im growing a beard to keep me warm mate lol... Happy new year to you too bro X


Sounds like a cnut of a job but will be good cardio for the cut! Have a good one (as best you can!)


----------



## flinty90

Well what a fcukin day that was, fcukin freezing cold, wet through muddy as fcuk and long ,, im not traveliing that fcuker again, i know its only a hour and 20 mninutes but after a 10 hour shift when your wet through and tired its w4nk getting back in a van and driving again for another hour and half..

so will be stopping out rest of week in huddersfield..

looks like i was wrong about work next week i think im in preston Leyland is it ???? will know more later..

im fcuked tonight so wont be a late one for me !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Well what a fcukin day that was, fcukin freezing cold, wet through muddy as fcuk and long ,, im not traveliing that fcuker again, i know its only a hour and 20 mninutes but after a 10 hour shift when your wet through and tired its w4nk getting back in a van and driving again for another hour and half..
> 
> so will be stopping out rest of week in huddersfield..
> 
> looks like i was wrong about work next week i think im in preston Leyland is it ???? will know more later..
> 
> im fcuked tonight so wont be a late one for me !!!


What a long hard day that was Flinty. Fcuk that drive, I'd want to be in bed about now. I had the day off,it was horrendous weather,fair play to you bruv


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What a long hard day that was Flinty. Fcuk that drive, I'd want to be in bed about now. I had the day off,it was horrendous weather,fair play to you bruv


Mate i am tired out, i just got out the shower got dried and laid on bed for a minute and made myself get up i was far too comfortable lol....

hotel for rest of week bro ... will get training sat and sunday with rob i hope !!!


----------



## Milky

Drove up to Durham myself today mate, drop mats off for Ming, it was fu*king horrendous weather.

I am back tomorow myself, devo'd.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Mate i am tired out, i just got out the shower got dried and laid on bed for a minute and made myself get up i was far too comfortable lol....
> 
> hotel for rest of week bro ... will get training sat and sunday with rob i hope !!!


Will you be doing full body half and half or some sort of split?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Will you be doing full body half and half or some sort of split?[/quote
> 
> looks like a upper and lower split mate,, willing to listen to ideas !!!


----------



## xkrdan

any progress pics flinty?


----------



## flinty90

xkrdan said:


> any progress pics flinty?


no lol... not had time to poo mate never mind owt else !!!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a sh1tter of a day mate!

Defo coming up saturday, I'll go with whatever you want to do mate.

Now get some rest lol!


----------



## kites1664

Sounds like a crap day mate, the weather was terrible, sometimes I'm glad I work in an office, not often mind.


----------



## Uriel

sounded like a grueller bud.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> sounded like a grueller bud.


yeah best thing about it is it never changes lol only the weather can make it a better day or just a fcukin nightmare !!! no shelter either on top of the hills in yorkshire !!!


----------



## Uriel

i felt a bit panned when i left work - i got a sh1t kip last night but im coolio now..


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i felt a bit panned when i left work - i got a sh1t kip last night but im coolio now..


Uri

routine wise for 2 days lifting mate possibly 3 at a push what would you recommend ???


----------



## flinty90

right im off to pack and get sorted for rest of week. i will try and read posts over next few days but wont post so i might give some likes out.. have a good week guys see ya friday probably !!! X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> right im off to pack and get sorted for rest of week. i will try and read posts over next few days but wont post so i might give some likes out.. have a good week guys see ya friday probably !!! X


Have a good one bro


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Have a good one bro


X2!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uri
> 
> routine wise for 2 days lifting mate possibly 3 at a push what would you recommend ???


i'm guessing this is 2 days a week mate due pushed at work.....i will also assume the absolute worse that they are 2 days together...probably weekend days off.....

i personally would do legs on day1 and upper body day 2...i would drop as much extraeneous stuff out as possible...you dont need to do arms and stuff as they get a good hit off back/shoulders/chest anyway..

You should mash the **** out of squats then press to smoke off quads and do hammies on day 1

then massive bench and dead session on day 2 finishing off with some pull downs and crap...

you'll maintain nicely on that bud


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i'm guessing this is 2 days a week mate due pushed at work.....i will also assume the absolute worse that they are 2 days together...probably weekend days off.....
> 
> i personally would do legs on day1 and upper body day 2...i would drop as much extraeneous stuff out as possible...you dont need to do arms and stuff as they get a good hit off back/shoulders/chest anyway..
> 
> You should mash the **** out of squats then press to smoke off quads and do hammies on day 1
> 
> then massive bench and dead session on day 2 finishing off with some pull downs and crap...
> 
> you'll maintain nicely on that bud


I'd chuck in some heavy weighted dips and chins/pulls too if you have time. Weighted dips particularly good for all over upper body work.


----------



## Breda

Heavy compounds all the Flinty as Uriel said fcuk the rest off and stick with the basics that you know work

Have a good day mate


----------



## kites1664

Have a good one mate


----------



## flinty90

Well a quick update for you all.. been working at the yorkshire sculpture park just outside huddersfield..

Wind and rain and fcukin freezing all week... i am home tonight as i just wanted to be and managed to get home for 6 pm so went to gym for a session (bit of a waste really apart from cardio) as the weights where pathetic i felt weak, but i have been working hard.. was pushing 17 's yesterday on my own , (this is hard going)

17's are as in the lengths of pipe we have welded together . not this pipe is thick plastic conduit, 125 mm in diameter and weighs 30 kg per length times that by 17 and you will see its not a fcukin easy task pushing that around a park lol.. its great for conditioning though so im happy about it to be fair....

Anyway my food all week has been absolutely bang on... i havent strayed or anything.. good protien , decent fats and Carbs ( carbs may be a little low as i do feel tired) so mught up them vry slightly next week...

i dont feel much leaner to be fair but i know i must be going in the right direction...

looking forward to getting home friday night, chilling out and then hitting the gym for a good weights session with ROBROID on saturday,

Will be doing chest, shoulders and back in same session will do 2 xercises per body part and 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps.. so really smash it and try to get a decent weight on...

anyway its killed me not bieng able to post on here all week lol... but missing ya all hope everyone else is doing well and smashing it for me ....

speak later XX


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well a quick update for you all.. been working at the yorkshire sculpture park just outside huddersfield..
> 
> Wind and rain and fcukin freezing all week... i am home tonight as i just wanted to be and managed to get home for 6 pm so went to gym for a session (bit of a waste really apart from cardio) as the weights where pathetic i felt weak, but i have been working hard.. was pushing 17 's yesterday on my own , (this is hard going)
> 
> 17's are as in the lengths of pipe we have welded together . not this pipe is thick plastic conduit, 125 mm in diameter and weighs 30 kg per length times that by 17 and you will see its not a fcukin easy task pushing that around a park lol.. its great for conditioning though so im happy about it to be fair....
> 
> Anyway my food all week has been absolutely bang on... i havent strayed or anything.. good protien , decent fats and Carbs ( carbs may be a little low as i do feel tired) so mught up them vry slightly next week...
> 
> i dont feel much leaner to be fair but i know i must be going in the right direction...
> 
> looking forward to getting home friday night, chilling out and then hitting the gym for a good weights session with ROBROID on saturday,
> 
> Will be doing chest, shoulders and back in same session will do 2 xercises per body part and 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps.. so really smash it and try to get a decent weight on...
> 
> anyway its killed me not bieng able to post on here all week lol... but missing ya all hope everyone else is doing well and smashing it for me ....
> 
> speak later XX


That's some proper good going at work mate!

I shall see you saturday, I'll catch up with ya before then


----------



## flinty90

Hi Guys, right well im so glad to be home and chilling out, going to have a slight lay in tomorrow morning but then up about 9 and to the gym

going to hit a good session

chest x 2 exercises 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps (low incline DB press)+ (pec dec)

Back x 2 exercises 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps (wide grip chins) +(some sort of row)

shoulders x 2 exercises 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps (smith press) + ( side and rear raises)

then sundays session will be

Deads

squats

calves

i know its not perfect but its the best i can do with time i have available...

what do you guys think ???


----------



## Uk_mb

Ay up big man

Back from big gay al's motor home are you?

I'd proby do squats 2mra. And dead's sunday.

Purely for power reasons. Heavy dead's myt hinder ur squating performance/weight slightly


----------



## flinty90

monsterballs said:


> Ay up big man
> 
> Back from big gay al's motor home are you?
> 
> I'd proby do squats 2mra. And dead's sunday.
> 
> Purely for power reasons. Heavy dead's myt hinder ur squating performance/weight slightly


what chest back shoulders and squats ???


----------



## Uk_mb

oops no I ment sub back (sat) for squats

So sunday will be back inc dead's and calves


----------



## flinty90

had a nice chill last night ready to hammer the gym today . just put my test in not sure if im feeling strong today or not, ROB will probably outlift me and then i wil have to pack up the gym altogethr from shame lol....

anyway where are you lot this journal is fcukin dying lately !!!


----------



## luther1

You're the selfish fcuker that went to work all week! Put that little cnut through his paces and give him a beasting. Fcuking hurt him Flinty:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

If rob outlifts you then you may as well marry Luther and take it up the sheriffs badge for the rest of your life!

Think big, lift big!


----------



## Uriel

we're all here flintser - journals have gone mad with all this face off stuff.....forum is leaping busy these days which is brilliant.

im on last day off and will be hitting chest for second time this week


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Well you want to fk off pushing pipes around a park all week and not post much what do you expect :lol:

Enjoy your workout mate and hope you both smash it!!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> You're the selfish fcuker that went to work all week! Put that little cnut through his paces and give him a beasting. Fcuking hurt him Flinty:thumb:


He did!

With him and Mike stood there you have no option, another broken man here :lol:

Thanks for the session Flinty, thoroughly fooked!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Still here mate. Still reading.


----------



## Enjoy1

:001_tt2: :bounce:Just waiting on you coming home...and writing the journal up... :rolleye: still waiting.... :tt2:


----------



## flinty90

Thanks guys its nice to see you all again lol... sorry just felt like it was dissapearing into the darkness, yeah journals popping up all over the place , could be the end of general banter on here hahaha..

anyway just got back from gym had a mint session really enjoyed it ..

chest warm up

*Low incline flys*

2 x 15 reps

Chest

*low incline press*

3 sets x 12 reps

*pec dec*

3 sets x 12 reps

*shrugs*

3 sets x 12 reps

*wide grip pull ups*

3 sets x 12 reps

*low pulley seated row*

3 sets x 12 reps

*shoulder press*

3 sets x 12 reps

*fronts/ side lat raises*

3 sets x 12 reps each

*face pulls*

3 sets x 12 reps

brilliant pump all over upper body really loved it, actually felt quite sick myself this week lol...

ROB did really well so proud of him today...

I have also lost about 5 pounds in the last week and a half so well happy with that ....


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Thanks guys its nice to see you all again lol... sorry just felt like it was dissapearing into the darkness, yeah journals popping up all over the place , could be the end of general banter on here hahaha..
> 
> anyway just got back from gym had a mint session really enjoyed it ..
> 
> chest warm up
> 
> *Low incline flys*
> 
> 2 x 15 reps
> 
> Chest
> 
> *low incline press*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> *pec dec*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> *wide grip pull ups*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> *low pulley seated row*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> *shoulder press*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> *fronts/ side lat raises*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps each
> 
> *face pulls*
> 
> 3 sets x 12 reps
> 
> brilliant pump all over upper body really loved it, actually felt quite sick myself this week lol...
> 
> ROB did really well so proud of him today...
> 
> I have also lost about 5 pounds in the last week and a half so well happy with that ....


  :rockon: Great session again hun, and also congrats on the weight loss over the last week and half..... all going in the direction you aiming for so :thumb:


----------



## luther1

*
I have also lost about 5 pounds in the last week and a half so well happy with that ....*


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> *
> I have also lost about 5 pounds in the last week and a half so well happy with that ....*


Did you de wax your ears then?


----------



## Mingster

You'll soon get used to you new enforced training system mate, so no negativity about muscle loss or strength allowed. I've trained 5 days in a row this week but that doesn't mean I'm training harder than usual, just in a different manner. Good news about the weight loss, and I'm sure that after a few weeks of this type of training you will see some good progress in your physique, no muscle loss and greater definition.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ROB did really well so proud of him today...


Thanks Flinty! I tried :lol:

The Pharma is calling me.... "rob, just 1ml, please try me, pleeeeeeeease!"

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> You'll soon get used to you new enforced training system mate, so no negativity about muscle loss or strength allowed. I've trained 5 days in a row this week but that doesn't mean I'm training harder than usual, just in a different manner. Good news about the weight loss, and I'm sure that after a few weeks of this type of training you will see some good progress in your physique, no muscle loss and greater definition.


im hoping the test still going in will stop that mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

right im offf for a bit to watch something sh1t on Tv. i got to get up early in morning off for a game of badminton at 9 .. also going to go buy the juiciest looking beef joint and have that for dinner tomorrow all between me and my missus lol.. BEEEEEF !!!

have a good evening ladies X


----------



## flinty90

off to play badminton laterz X


----------



## flinty90

well that was good fun.... enjoyed the stretch and sweat lol...

off to get a shower then off to do some BEEF shopping me thinks,, i have been looking forward to this big beef joint for days now lol... !!


----------



## Uk_mb

I've just seen a 86oz steak on man vs food


----------



## flinty90

monsterballs said:


> I've just seen a 86oz steak on man vs food


i love that programme mate but jelly as fcuk about all that meat the cnut has access too.. as a whole compared to U.S.A we have fcuk all like what they do in terms of meat places and food ....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i love that programme mate but jelly as fcuk about all that meat the cnut has access too.. as a whole compared to U.S.A we have fcuk all like what they do in terms of meat places and food ....


Agreed! Lucky sods.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Agreed! Lucky sods.


that one with that big steak that looks like a fcukin massive paddd bike seat lol... looks awesome haha !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well that was good fun.... enjoyed the stretch and sweat lol...
> 
> off to get a shower then off to do some BEEF shopping me thinks,, i have been looking forward to this big beef joint for days now lol... !!


What time is Sunday dinner Flinty? Salmon for me,because i can't get whipped up about doing a roast for one!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What time is Sunday dinner Flinty? Salmon for me,because i can't get whipped up about doing a roast for one!


welcome here anytime brother you know that... just go buy a big steak for yourself mate ...

are you heading over this way soon mate ???


----------



## Enjoy1

Enjoy your Sunday dinner, am almost all 'beefed' out.. having eating a whole piece of roast sirloin since Thurs ... duno what it weighed but the fecker cost £31 was humungous... still.. i probably could manage a slice or two if i really tried...:laugh:Nowt like that man v food... sit with the drool sliding down yer chin watchin it... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> well that was good fun.... enjoyed the stretch and sweat lol...
> 
> off to get a shower then off to do some BEEF shopping me thinks,, i have been looking forward to this big beef joint for days now lol... !!


Nought like a good bit of Roast Beef :thumb: hope you are having all the accompaniments to go with it  .... Chicken pot roast for me later ...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> off to play *badminton* laterz X


i hope you do the splitz and burst your cock open.....fuking ladies game lol


----------



## Uriel

i am at work which is total sh1te....

i have that lethal combination of being bored....randy, hungry, randy and bored that invariably means i will get up to mischief.............and masturbate


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> welcome here anytime brother you know that... just go buy a big steak for yourself mate ...
> 
> are you heading over this way soon mate ???


Thanks mate. I'll pop up soon but i'll obviously have to see when you are working local first,i don't want one of those half body routines on a Saturday. I'm a fcuking bodybuilder,anyone can see that.


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i am at work which is total sh1te....
> 
> i have that lethal combination of being bored....randy, hungry, randy and bored that invariably means i will get up to mischief.............and masturbate


Is there no work to do then?


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i hope you do the splitz and burst your cock open.....fuking ladies game lol


The cnut must be starting judo soon


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Is there no work to do then?


how would i fuking know.......i run the department lol


----------



## Guest

Whats on flinty? Been a long time mate, cant be assed to read all ive missed so hows it going? You proper hench now or what x


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> Whats on flinty? Been a long time mate, *cant be assed to read all ive missed *so hows it going? You proper hench now or what x


thats just laziness....lol


----------



## luther1

willsy said:


> Whats on flinty? Been a long time mate, cant be assed to read all ive missed so hows it going?* You proper hench now or what* x


Of course he fcuking isn't


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> thats just laziness....lol


Its hard enough when you miss a day on flintys thread let alone a couple of weeks mate!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Its hard enough when you miss a day on flintys thread let alone a couple of weeks mate!


not lately cos all the new years rush means hardly any fcjuker comes in this journal anymore...

If it aint got queenis breasts in it then folks dont want to know lol...

Of course im hench mate fcuk sake didnt you notice lol...

Oh and luther ya cnut i could still kill you off with half a upper body routine .. you would be throwing up your ring just puttin MY weights on the bar for me , then taking them off for you to do your poxy fcukin lifts lol...

Uriel (or Abs as your now known) dont talk to me about fcukin ladies games and all that sh1t bro. especially when you now have the waist line of Fitness off of here pmsl XX

anyway bought my beef joint 13 pounds worth lol... over 1 . 3 kg of beef, and its all mine, no accompaniments except a few brussels and broccoli and BEEF !!! X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uriel (or Abs as your now known) dont talk to me about fcukin ladies games and all that sh1t bro. especially when you now have the waist line of Fitness off of here pmsl XX


you are a total total cnut pmsl


----------



## Guest

Haha glad to see you havent changed mate lol


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Haha glad to see you havent changed mate lol


me change mate ,, never Bro i dont know how to be somebody different xx


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> me change mate ,, never Bro i dont know how to be somebody different xx


Thats a fcuking shame lol


----------



## Glassback

Lol flints post made me laugh. I don't read journals for the tits on Avis..... It's a ****ing weight training forum, not a find a slag website.

Flints sounds a bit down.... So, any extra goals for the new year?


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Lol flints post made me laugh. I don't read journals for the tits on Avis..... It's a ****ing weight training forum, not a find a slag website.
> 
> Flints sounds a bit down.... So, any extra goals for the new year?


No im not down bro lol..... goals for next 8 weeks is cut cut cut.. already doing well 5 pounds down in last couple of weeks.... not set a target just keep cutting hard for 8 weeks whilst growing my beard and hair lol....

training is changed for me at minute whilst fcukin work is getting in the way, but still making it count when im in the gym mate... mostly cardio through the week though..

all is going well so far so cant grumble...


----------



## flinty90

i sh1t you not i have just had about 800 gramme of beef lol, it was fcukin awesome with the meat juice making up the gravy, cauliflower cheese, brussels and carrots awwww i loved it ..

Meat before i got to it at about a kilo in weight



meat when i had done with it lol...

about 150 grammes left just enough for a sandwich for work tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

come on no appreciation for my beef eating tut . you all in fcukin Tassottis journal are ya lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i sh1t you not i have just had about 800 gramme of beef lol, it was fcukin awesome with the meat juice making up the gravy, cauliflower cheese, brussels and carrots awwww i loved it ..
> 
> Meat before i got to it at about a kilo in weight
> 
> View attachment 71905
> 
> 
> Mate that looks awesome! Peckish now :lol:
> 
> meat when i had done with it lol...
> 
> about 150 grammes left just enough for a sandwich for work tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 71906


----------



## luther1

To be fair abs,you might as well of just poured the gravy over the joint,thrown a few spuds round the plate and tucked in! Decent forearm Flinty,is your left the same size?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> To be fair abs,you might as well of just poured the gravy over the joint,thrown a few spuds round the plate and tucked in! Decent forearm Flinty,is your left the same size?


actually mate (and rob will verify) i have perfectly balanced arms sizewise BRO X


----------



## MURPHYZ

balanced arms are from ambidextrous ****ing are they not.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> actually mate (and rob will verify) i have perfectly balanced arms sizewise BRO X


Yep, he does!

I don't lol.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> balanced arms are from ambidextrous ****ing are they not.


well i use both mate !!! at the same time


----------



## MURPHYZ

i could learn a thing or 2 in these posts


----------



## luther1

Breeny said:


> i could learn a thing or 2 in these posts


About everything other than training tho


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> About everything other than training tho


well thats cos you keep coming in and fcukin it all up .. im all happy for serious training talk bieng discussed in here, but obviously looking at you , thats not going to happen is it, you dont even go to the gym lol X


----------



## MURPHYZ

luther1 said:


> About everything other than training tho


its all good, im still wet behind da ears anyhoo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breeny said:


> its all good, im still wet behind da ears anyhoo.


That'll be luthers slimy c0ck probing around you


----------



## Breda

Breeny:2756326 said:


> its all good, im still wet behind da ears anyhoo.


You must be ashcrappers avi


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well i use both mate !!! at the same time


tossing off 2 men at the same time lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

gonna have to be careful what i put in me posts methinks,


----------



## flinty90

well, im off to yorkshire sculpture park again today, then will find out later if im in digs all week in preston....

this was pictures from van window last week, yeah lovely weather lol....



but when it did clear of rain slightly you could still see it in the valley ...this was a shot from the office when a bit clearer

..

Anyway i will probably speak to you later , but if i dont i wont see ya till friday evening , so i will bid you all a good week now just in case.

make the week count , be strict throughout the week on your diets, be good in your jobs, and be kind to the people around ya ..

and stay safe brothers and sisters, love ya all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good week big man, hope it's not too sh1tty work wise!


----------



## usernameneeded

just looked in

have a good week pal


----------



## Guest

have a good un mucka


----------



## flinty90

well im at home tonight , also looks like home tomorrow night too, so will het the gym tomorrow for some hardcore cardio ....

trouble with my job, you never know were the fcuk your going o be from one day to the next !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well im at home tonight , also looks like home tomorrow night too, so will het the gym tomorrow for some hardcore cardio ....
> 
> trouble with my job, you never know were the fcuk your going o be from one day to the next !!!!


That's good news mate, better grub, better kip, bunk up and gym in the morning! Doesn't get better does it?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good news mate, better grub, better kip, bunk up and gym in the morning! Doesn't get better does it?


No mate your right, but its a case of going out the door every morning with my bag just in case i stop rest of week out, i hate not bieng able to plan things . but yes it is nice to be home, just eaten nearly a full chicken lol !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good news mate, better grub, better kip, bunk up and gym in the morning! Doesn't get better does it?


Its not good news at all. I was just about to post up some abusive bollox aimed at the cnut and hes fcuking come home. [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> No mate your right, but its a case of going out the door every morning with my bag just in case i stop rest of week out, i hate not bieng able to plan things . but yes it is nice to be home, just eaten nearly a full chicken lol !!!


True, i hate my routine being fvcked with but sometimes it can't be avoided. Still make the most of it while you can then when you are away it's not so bad.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Its not good news at all. I was just about to post up some abusive bollox aimed at the cnut and hes fcuking come home. [email protected]


I wouldn't mate, he seems a bit touchy tonight so I'm pretending to be nice to him for a while


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Its not good news at all. I was just about to post up some abusive bollox aimed at the cnut and hes fcuking come home. [email protected]


Fcuk you luther, you are the reason these forums have ignore feature X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good week big man, hope it's not too sh1tty work wise!





Ginger Ben said:


> I wouldn't mate, he seems a bit touchy tonight so I'm pretending to be nice to him for a while


^^^^^^^^ dont lie you ginger cnut you were nice to me way before i was moody !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I wouldn't mate, he seems a bit touchy tonight so I'm pretending to be nice to him for a while


I think hes got one of his love eggs stuck up his back passage,the queer cnut


----------



## Uriel

it must be a nightmare for his misses to plan a decent fanny splitting orgasm with her dildo.....now flinty's back - he'll be annoying her on the fany with his cock mc nugget lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I think hes got one of his love eggs stuck up his back passage,the queer cnut


you just look like a fcukin dildo X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> it must be a nightmare for his misses to plan a decent fanny splitting orgasm with her dildo.....now flinty's back - he'll be annoying her on the fany with his cock mc nugget lol


yeah she wasnt ready for me at all bro !!!



oh and whats that your sh4gging tonight ??? a fat pair of lesbian whales dude lol X


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> it must be a nightmare for his misses to plan a decent fanny splitting orgasm with her dildo.....now flinty's back - he'll be annoying her on the fany with his cock mc nugget lol


I bet shes had to cancel the milkman and posty tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah she wasnt ready for me at all bro !!!
> 
> View attachment 72019
> 
> 
> oh and whats that your sh4gging tonight ??? a fat pair of lesbian whales dude lol X


Bet you were thinking of me whilst looking at the back of that ginger wig :001_tt2:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> oh and whats that your sh4gging tonight ??? a fat pair of lesbian whales dude lol X


:sad:not even that - its a fair cop


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet you were thinking of me whilst looking at the back of that ginger wig :001_tt2:


Only when he did her up the jacksy


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Only when he did her up the jacksy


----------



## luther1

I've just text the hairdresser to see if she wants to pop round to Luthers luxury love shack later so i can hit her back stop and gangster slap her,the grubby tart


----------



## Fatmatt79

luther1 said:


> I've just text the hairdresser to see if she wants to pop round to Luthers luxury love shack later so i can hit her back stop and gangster slap her,the grubby tart


Say hi to Colin for me!


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Say hi to Colin for me!


X 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've just text the hairdresser to see if she wants to pop round to Luthers luxury love shack later so i can hit her back stop and gangster slap her,the grubby tart


Enjoy


----------



## luther1

Fcuking bitch just text me back 'You best stick to relationships that only last a month or one with a shut up and put up girl'! WTF. I wonder if she means no? I best read her fortune


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Fcuking bitch just text me back 'You best stick to relationships that only last a month or one with a shut up and put up girl'! WTF. I wonder if she means no? I best read her fortune


Maybe she's up the duff.... :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 72026


I'd love to see ur pictures folder mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Maybe she's up the duff.... :lol:


She always looked like she was anyway,the fat cow. Fcuk her,i'm going to have a posh [email protected] instead


----------



## Fatmatt79




----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She always looked like she was anyway,the fat cow. Fcuk her,i'm going to have a posh [email protected] instead


again !!!


----------



## Breda

luther1:2759108 said:


> Fcuking bitch just text me back 'You best stick to relationships that only last a month or one with a shut up and put up girl'! WTF. I wonder if she means no? I best read her fortune


Read between the lines bro... Shes tired of your small 1 minute man cockle, it couldn't satisfy her for more then a month and the only chick it would satisfy is on with no self esteem pmsl

That's basically what she was tryin 2 say but don't fret pass her on to me and I'll make sure she gets serviced


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Read between the lines bro... Shes tired of your small 1 minute man cockle, it couldn't satisfy her for more then a month and the only chick it would satisfy is on with no self esteem pmsl
> 
> That's basically what she was tryin 2 say but don't fret pass her on to me and I'll make sure she gets serviced


She only likes fellas over 14st,so i'll give your number in the summer:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Read between the lines bro... Shes tired of your small 1 minute man cockle, it couldn't satisfy her for more then a month and the only chick it would satisfy is on with no self esteem pmsl
> 
> That's basically what she was tryin 2 say but don't fret pass her on to me and I'll make sure she gets serviced


not thats at all mate she just thought he was a pr1ck pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She only likes fellas over 14st,so i'll give your number in the summer:thumb:


ah thats why she fcuked you off then !!!


----------



## Breda

luther1:2759169 said:


> She only likes fellas over 14st,so i'll give your number in the summer:thumb:


Lol in that case you may as well pass it on now you cnut


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> ah thats why she fcuked you off then !!!


She doesn't like blokes lighter than her haha


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2759170 said:


> not thats at all mate she just thought he was a pr1ck pmsl !!!


Pmsl how could I over look the pr1ck factor


----------



## Mr_Morocco

hows the test goin breda..thought u was gonna do a journal


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> hows the test goin breda..thought u was gonna do a journal


no he just fcukin infects everyone elses like a fcukin disease !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> hows the test goin breda..thought u was gonna do a journal


Pmsl don't be daft!! You need to train to need a journal


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl don't be daft!! You need to train to need a journal


this is true, i mean look at luther the fcukin inbred weak cnut !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i did my first weights session for 6-7 weeks today was fkin hard


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2759357 said:


> hows the test goin breda..thought u was gonna do a journal


Goin decent Afghan man think my bp might be a bit high as I'm suffering a head ache but I was fcukin a chick that was ill on the weekend so she probably passed her sh!t onto me... Either way bro its goin very well think I've put on about 5kg but I'm noticing it at all

Fcuk the rest of u cnuts I'm in the gym now chillin... And I'm fcukin ill now that's dedication for you


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Goin decent Afghan man think my bp might be a bit high as I'm suffering a head ache but I was fcukin a chick that was ill on the weekend so she probably passed her sh!t onto me... Either way bro its goin very well think I've put on about 5kg but I'm noticing it at all
> 
> Fcuk the rest of u cnuts I'm in the gym now chillin... And I'm fcukin ill now that's dedication for you


sounds good bro, what week you in now? what did you go with for a kickstart


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> sounds good bro, what week you in now? what did you go with for a kickstart


this is his 2nd day mate lmfao !!!

Breda your telling me you have put over 10 pounds on already dude ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Goin decent Afghan man think my bp might be a bit high as I'm suffering a head ache but I was fcukin a chick that was ill on the weekend so she probably passed her sh!t onto me... Either way bro its goin very well think I've put on about 5kg but I'm noticing it at all
> 
> Fcuk the rest of u cnuts *I'm in the gym now chillin*... And I'm fcukin ill now that's dedication for you


This is the problem.....lift some sh1t up you lazy cnut!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> This is the problem.....lift some sh1t up you lazy cnut!!


he is , is fcukin phone !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> This is the problem.....lift some sh1t up you lazy cnut!!


he probably cant see the weights mate cos of his sunglass's


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2759419 said:


> sounds good bro, what week you in now? what did you go with for a kickstart


Kicked off just before Christmas I think so probably week for and kick started with dbol at 30mg up to 40mg now got 2 days left on them tho


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 72019


F*cking hell!! Is this you man...you disturbingly sexy bastard! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Goin decent Afghan man think my bp might be a bit high as I'm suffering a head ache but I was fcukin a chick that was ill on the weekend so she probably passed her sh!t onto me... Either way bro its goin very well think I've put on about 5kg but I'm noticing it at all
> 
> Fcuk the rest of u cnuts I'm in the gym now chillin... And I'm fcukin ill now that's dedication for you


I better get on this steak and kidney pie diet :lol:

How long you into the cycle.....


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> F*cking hell!! Is this you man...you disturbingly sexy bastard! :lol:


not me mate im afraid, thats what i have to sleep with most nights lol !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2759430 said:


> this is his 2nd day mate lmfao !!!
> 
> Breda your telling me you have put over 10 pounds on already dude ???


Yes mate 5kg I wouldn't lie. Weighed myself today 84.5 I was just under 80 wen I started


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Goin decent Afghan man think my bp might be a bit high as I'm suffering a head ache but I was fcukin a chick that was ill on the weekend so she probably passed her sh!t onto me... Either way bro its goin very well think I've put on about 5kg but I'm noticing it at all
> 
> Fcuk the rest of u cnuts I'm in the gym now chillin... And I'm fcukin ill now that's dedication for you


Yeah metally ill,she would have had to have been. Probably one of Uriels retard ex's


----------



## Breda

R0B:2759457 said:


> I better get on this steak and kidney pie diet :lol:
> 
> How long you into the cycle.....


Pies all the way bud

About 4 - 5 weeks in now but its scale weight mate I can't say I've noticed much difference in the mirror


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Pies all the way bud
> 
> About 4 - 5 weeks in now but its scale weight mate I can't say I've noticed much difference in the mirror


No,you're still a skinny little cnut


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Yes mate 5kg I wouldn't lie. Weighed myself today 84.5 I was just under 80 wen I started


i didnt say you would lie mate i was just asking , thats a great gain mate, is it all good dry gains though ???


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> not me mate im afraid, thats what i have to sleep with most nights lol !!!


You lucky man!! :bounce: <<never used this one before, seems like the right one to use


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Pies all the way bud
> 
> About 4 - 5 weeks in now but its scale weight mate I can't say I've noticed much difference in the mirror


Well it all counts 

See with me (not trying to big myself up) I'm seeing it in the mirror, then jump on the scales and surprise myself!!

Up 18lb though, 3 weeks left on this blast


----------



## Breda

luther1:2759479 said:


> Yeah metally ill,she would have had to have been. Probably one of Uriels retard ex's


She is fit as fcuk I wouldn't touch 1 of uriels retards with your cock bro


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Yeah metally ill,she would have had to have been. Probably one of Uriels retard ex's


i'm fuking binning womwn permanently lol...........just had a big phone row earlier with my fuking "Wife" lol.......luckily i didnt smash up my new laptop lol......

oh i am just fuking sh1t with women..........the older i get the worse i am,,

i think i will go on letro for life.....destroy my libido - its a fuking curse anyway........

i could be happy just tinkering with sh1t all day..........


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i'm fuking binning womwn permanently lol...........just had a big phone row earlier with my fuking "Wife" lol.......luckily i didnt smash up my new laptop lol......
> 
> oh i am just fuking sh1t with women..........the older i get the worse i am,,
> 
> i think i will go on letro for life.....destroy my libido - its a fuking curse anyway........
> 
> i could be happy just tinkering with sh1t all day..........


You need some lessons from Luthers charm school haha


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2759522 said:


> i'm fuking binning womwn permanently lol...........just had a big phone row earlier with my fuking "Wife" lol.......luckily i didnt smash up my new laptop lol......
> 
> oh i am just fuking sh1t with women..........the older i get the worse i am,,
> 
> i think i will go on letro for life.....destroy my libido - its a fuking curse anyway........
> 
> i could be happy just tinkering with sh1t all day..........


Buy her a dildo bro she'll soon shut the fcuk up


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> She is fit as fcuk I wouldn't touch 1 of uriels retards with your cock bro


thats fcukin fatstuff, i can tell by his chin !!!


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> You need some lessons from Luthers charm school haha


i wish i had the balls to cut my cock off - the fuking little cnut


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i'm fuking binning womwn permanently lol...........just had a big phone row earlier with my fuking "Wife" lol.......luckily i didnt smash up my new laptop lol......
> 
> oh i am just fuking sh1t with women..........the older i get the worse i am,,
> 
> i think i will go on letro for life.....destroy my libido - its a fuking curse anyway........
> 
> i could be happy just tinkering with sh1t all day..........


I know exactly what you mean. I sometimes wonder why i bother with the fcukers. I can keep myself occupied all the time so thats not a problem,but sometimes i would like a decent bird,kind of long term. When you think you've found a decent one she turns out to be bangers like the last lot. I'm alone,but not lonely,thank fcuk


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i wish i had the balls to cut my cock off - the fuking little cnut


wouldnt take much bro your c0ck is about as far through as a fcukin grain of rice X


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2759499 said:


> i didnt say you would lie mate i was just asking , thats a great gain mate, is it all good dry gains though ???


Thanks mate. Well I'm more vascular than when I started and I'm I feel hard, shape is still there so while some must be water its not all water



luther1:2759495 said:


> No,you're still a skinny little cnut


I feel it man but every time I look at your avi I realise all is not lost



R0B:2759510 said:


> Well it all counts
> 
> See with me (not trying to big myself up) I'm seeing it in the mirror, then jump on the scales and surprise myself!!
> 
> Up 18lb though, 3 weeks left on this blast


Big yourself up bro I'd prefer to see it in the mirror myself but I can't so fcuk knows where the weight has gone

18lb is some good gaining tho man u must be happy with the cycle


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2759537 said:


> thats fcukin fatstuff, i can tell by his chin !!!


Fcuk sake you cnuts can't be fooled. Fatstuff has a tremendous pair on him tho


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I sometimes wonder why i bother with the fcukers. I can keep myself occupied all the time so thats not a problem,but sometimes i would like a decent bird,kind of long term. When you think you've found a decent one she turns out to be bangers like the last lot. I'm alone,but not lonely,thank fcuk


i'm beginning to suspect they are all in it together - to fuking kill us off silently and make our lives a living fuking hell until they do.....it might bbe the tren but i'm not sure ??


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm beginning to suspect they are all in it together - to fuking kill us off silently and make our lives a living fuking hell until they do....*.it might bbe the tren but i'm not sure* ??


no way Bro.. we know tren doesnt ever get you irritable and fcukin 4rsey with people lol X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> no way Bro.. we know tren doesnt ever get you irritable and fcukin 4rsey with people lol X


Especially when your body weight is dropping.... :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2759596 said:


> i'm beginning to suspect they are all in it together - to fuking kill us off silently and make our lives a living fuking hell until they do.....it might bbe the tren but i'm not sure ??


Fcuk sake bro don't don't don't fall into the trap.... It is not you and it is not the gear.... She wants you to blame yourself man.... Yea you're biting ppls heads off at work but they are pushing your buttons lookin for a reaction much like the Mrs.... My advice to you would be give her a slap and a dildo, make yourself a cuppa, get a few bikkies and chill the fcuk out... Ride the storm.... You will not be boycottin woman and turning a *** I won't let u do it man


----------



## Uriel

i finally blew and put that fuking readyandwaiting on ignore earlier - off the wales thread...he's a fuking little keyboard warrior penis c unt


----------



## chambers9k

Thought i'd read this for some badass inspiration. Instead it's just a bunch of emotional blokes moaning about women!


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2759646 said:


> i finally blew and put that fuking readyandwaiting on ignore earlier - off the wales thread...he's a fuking little keyboard warrior penis c unt


Took you fcukin long enough mate


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i finally blew and put that fuking readyandwaiting on ignore earlier - off the wales thread...he's a fuking little keyboard warrior penis c unt


Thats the spirit mate you show the cnut who is BOSS around here pmsl XX he wont be p1ssing you off no more, its all his fault not the gear not your womans just readyandwaiting.

if it wasnt for him ruining your life i reckon you would be knocking back a couple of shandys and mounting them two fat birds back at your place, or at least tucking into a wilderbeest carcuss with them mate ..

XXX

I hope now you have calmed down and wake up in a better place with a happy face ....

i would hate to get back on here and find out that you had ignored anyone else


----------



## flinty90

right off to work for me boys... We are Rock drilling at the minute which means different rods and drill heads, we have a drill head we call big bertha we had to get her out yesterday 150 kg of fcukin rock smashing fun... heavy b1tch she is ......

Rock drilling though is soooooo slow , anyway money to be made chaps, have fun !!!


----------



## Uriel

Tbh mate, I ended last night in a cracking place, had a little flirt with someone nice lol


----------



## Fatstuff

U joking about readyandwaiting lol or did something go off last night?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not even half 6 and you guys are on the case already. Good work! Have a good day all!


----------



## Fatstuff

Your still ginger even in black and White.

Just sayin


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> U joking about readyandwaiting lol or did something go off last night?


no i'm not joking...if he'd been stood in the same room as me he'd have got punched on the wind pipe


----------



## bizzlewood

checking in bud

hows everything going ?

i read it myself bud i cant find the training updates


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> no i'm not joking...if he'd been stood in the same room as me he'd have got punched on the wind pipe


Lol furry muff


----------



## Fatmatt79

Uriel said:


> Tbh mate, I ended last night having a little wnak with that nice luther1


Edit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Your still ginger even in black and White.
> 
> Just sayin


I can see your chin even with your head cropped out, just saying :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

off to preston for rest of week from tomorrow, thats a definite lol.... its actually leyland , anyone local ??? is it willing woods or something like that botany bay ??? i dont fcukin know, stopping in a holiday inn close by there anyway ...


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> off to preston for rest of week from tomorrow, thats a definite lol.... its actually leyland , anyone local ??? is it willing woods or something like that botany bay ??? i dont fcukin know, stopping in a holiday inn close by there anyway ...


take it youre working there mate...you going to be hitting the gym??

i heard you, rob, milky and dave are hooking up.....EPIC


----------



## Breda

Sly cnuts... I'm jelly!

Good to see you Andy. How you been mate?


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> take it youre working there mate...you going to be hitting the gym??
> 
> i heard you, rob, milky and dave are hooking up.....EPIC


yeah we are mate... im working pal yes, just wondering who is local for an evening session at a gym close by !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Sly cnuts... I'm jelly!
> 
> Good to see you Andy. How you been mate?


where you based again breda ???


----------



## andy

hows the cutting going mate??

craving cakes and pizza yet??


----------



## andy

Breda said:


> Sly cnuts... I'm jelly!
> 
> Good to see you Andy. How you been mate?


im good mate...just dealing with a few things right now.....its funny, i stayed off here because of it, but i think i should have stayed on, as this is great medicine, although im not really the one who needs it (im rambling now)


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> hows the cutting going mate??
> 
> craving cakes and pizza yet??


not at all mate, i was craving at the weekend bt only for more meat, so i smashed a fcukin beef joint on my own lol... i feel fine to be fair mate im about 6 pounds down at the minute ..


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> im good mate...just dealing with a few things right now.....its funny, i stayed off here because of it, but i think i should have stayed on, as this is great medicine, although im not really the one who needs it (im rambling now)


dam right you should stay on here mate no matter what !!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> not at all mate, i was craving at the weekend bt only for more meat, so i smashed a fcukin beef joint on my own lol... i feel fine to be fair mate im about 6 pounds down at the minute ..


nice one mate......you cant beat a whole beef joint btw......you feel like a fcuking barbarian or something chowing down on one of those


----------



## flinty90

right im off to gym lads, going to do a full body circuit then 40 minutes cardio . see ya later !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> right im off to gym lads, going to do a full body circuit then 40 minutes cardio . see ya later !!!


Have a good one brother! X


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2761896 said:


> where you based again breda ???


Milton keynes mate... Half way across the country but probably a 2 hour train ride away


----------



## Breda

andy:2761911 said:


> im good mate...just dealing with a few things right now.....its funny, i stayed off here because of it, but i think i should have stayed on, as this is great medicine, although im not really the one who needs it (im rambling now)


Stay on here bro the banter is good for your soul. You back training yet mate


----------



## andy

Breda said:


> Stay on here bro the banter is good for your soul. You back training yet mate


not yet mate...trainings on the backburner at the moment tbh, but i WILL be going back at it.....ive got a drawer full of wee blue tabs and little vials ready and waiting


----------



## Breda

andy:2762055 said:


> not yet mate...trainings on the backburner at the moment tbh, but i WILL be going back at it.....ive got a drawer full of wee blue tabs and little vials ready and waiting


That must be agony having those lovely little things in the drawer... If you decide that you've had enough and give up, send me a pm I'll give you my address


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> That must be agony having those lovely little things in the drawer... If you decide that you've had enough and give up, send me a pm I'll give you my address


How you getting on with your cycle mate?


----------



## Breda

DiggyV:2762449 said:


> How you getting on with your cycle mate?


Going well mate up 5kg from where i started... Strength is looking good too pb's left right and centre lol so really can't complain mate.... Just a little under the weather at the minute so goin light until I'm feeling better


----------



## kites1664

hows tricks pal, if you ever work down Somerset way, let me know would be nice to have someone to train with who doesn't just train arms every session like all the chavvy teens that have appeared at the gym since new year.

Still at least they will have all given up by February and I can have my gym back to myself at night


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> Going well mate up 5kg from where i started... Strength is looking good too pb's left right and centre lol so really can't complain mate.... Just a little under the weather at the minute so goin light until I'm feeling better


Nice gains there buddy.

I cant wait for march and when I start pinning again. However said I would get a solid 12 months under my belt before I thought about it again. MArch is 12 months, but I am already thinking about it! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Evening gents and ladies .

WEll fcuk me, full circuit and cardio was hard work tonight after a hard day at work, i had to dig fcukin deep to get through it. i felt fat, bloated, weak and tired lol...

however i stood on scales and im down to 236 pounds which is a loss of about 7 pounds so far, fcukin ripping it out of me ....

workout was

chest

bench press

pec dec

back

lat pulldowns

seated row

shoulders

DB press

front sides and rear delt raises

smith press to finish

bi's

DB curls

hammer curls

Tris

vbar pushdowns

all 2 sets of 15 reps

weights were crap bench was only 80 kg

shoulders were 25 kg db's and then 60 kg smith

lat pulls were 60 kg

seated rows 70 kg

tricep pushdowns 80

bicep curls 15kg

so all weights are way down .. but i still feel like its stretched me out and worked me ok

then did a 35 minute treadmill 3.8 mph level 3 incline with 4.5 kg db's shoulder pressing, curling etc as i walked in rotations of 3 minute cycles..

then finished with 100 ab crunches on ab machine with 50 kg

just got in, ate a bowl of homemade chilli, protein shake

have a shower pack my bag and bed for me ready for preston at 6 am tomorrow X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate takes some grit to drag yourself to an unfamiliar gym after a rough day at work.

What sort of cals are you running on your cut? Sorry if youve mentioned before.


----------



## Guest

Good new's on the weight loss mate!

Who give's a sh1t about the weight, with what you've been lugging round work all day you've done them over already!

Hope the Chilli was all good, have a good day tomorrow 

Much Love! X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate takes some grit to drag yourself to an unfamiliar gym after a rough day at work.
> 
> What sort of cals are you running on your cut? Sorry if youve mentioned before.


2000 mate roughly sometimes a little more sometimes a little less, thats why my strength is down aswell as work i think mate, i dont feel strong at all which is unlike me mate..

but the plan i had was to cut and thats working a treat so im happy with not smashing pb's at the minute, that will come in june when lean bulk and loads of lovely oil is flowing X


----------



## Breda

DiggyV:2762564 said:


> Nice gains there buddy.
> 
> I cant wait for march and when I start pinning again. However said I would get a solid 12 months under my belt before I thought about it again. MArch is 12 months, but I am already thinking about it! :lol:


Thank you mate

Bro if you are thinkin about it that means you want to do it, its not like you're a newbie but if you really want to stick to your plan then that's up to you..... I would fcuk the plan off tho


----------



## Breda

Well done for the loss bro you got to be happy with that.... Just goes to show all the hard work and commitment isn't for nothing.... Well happy for you

Keep doin what you're doin bro and nice lookin session too


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> 2000 mate roughly sometimes a little more sometimes a little less, thats why my strength is down aswell as work i think mate, i dont feel strong at all which is unlike me mate..
> 
> but the plan i had was to cut and thats working a treat so im happy with not smashing pb's at the minute, that will come in june when lean bulk and loads of lovely oil is flowing X


That's good stuff mate. Can't expect to be the same on half the normal cals so it's good to have that mindset so you don't get too pis5ed off with it. It's a means to an end ultimately.


----------



## Mingster

Nice work with the weight loss bro. 2000 cals  Fcuk me I'd be dying on that. Can't you add a bit extra protein if you get hungry? I wouldn't think you'd put on any weight doing that and it'll help the muscle too.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good stuff mate. Can't expect to be the same on half the normal cals so it's good to have that mindset so you don't get too pis5ed off with it. It's a means to an end ultimately.


and apart from tonight were i think im just bieng a bit radgy , i actually feel bigger and thicker mate , so its really good as i dont feel like im shrinking , even though i am lol !!

will just see what the next 7 1/2 weeks brings mate i can only try my best , if it dont work i will rethink and go again ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

You'll be alright mate, never known such determination!


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Nice work with the weight loss bro. 2000 cals  Fcuk me I'd be dying on that. Can't you add a bit extra protein if you get hungry? I wouldn't think you'd put on any weight doing that and it'll help the muscle too.


yeah i do mate, funny thing is i am craving meat lol... normally it would be a bag of crisps or something savoury but its just meat , so thats good.. I will be ok for next 3 days as im working away so i will get some mixed grills down me at the pub but leave all the carby sh1t and just hammer the meat ...X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fair play flinty thats a good workout after a hard days graft dont think i could do it, congrats on the weight loss aswell keep it up


----------



## kites1664

well done on the weight loss so far mate, you will end up a lean, mean, flinty machine...god help Greshie, if he runs you will be lean enough to catch him....


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> well done on the weight loss so far mate, you will end up a lean, mean, flinty machine...god help Greshie, if he runs you will be lean enough to catch him....


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> well done on the weight loss so far mate, you will end up a lean, mean, flinty machine...god help Greshie, if he runs you will be lean enough to catch him....


hey , i could still catch him if i really wanted to Kites lol.. dont mistake my size for slowness, i can still move very quickly lol... greshie knows this, but then again he wants me to catch him so i hink he slows up on purpose ... just like the dirty girls at school playing kiss chase lol.... (always the fcukin uglier ones though hey) im sure you know about that kites hahaha..

And thanks for ruing what was a good 2 pages of serious banter ya cnut pmsl XX


----------



## flinty90

right im off to preston dudes so i will deffo not be typing owt for a couple of days , have a good one chaps see ya friday X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> right im off to preston dudes so i will deffo not be typing owt for a couple of days , have a good one chaps see ya friday X


Adios amigo. Have a good one.


----------



## kites1664

Have a good one pal


----------



## Uriel

so thats 2 days before Flinty will be around to ss in, defend or do ANYTHING in his Journal......

....

...hmmmmm..

hmm

LUTHER....LUTHER...Play time bro!!!!

That Deviant Headed pencil dicked cnut with a face like a yankees catching mitt is away for a day or 2 bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> so thats 2 days before Flinty will be around to ss in, defend or do ANYTHING in his Journal......
> 
> ....
> 
> ...hmmmmm..
> 
> hmm
> 
> LUTHER....LUTHER...Play time bro!!!!
> 
> That Deviant Headed pencil dicked cnut with a face like a yankees catching mitt is away for a day or 2 bro


lol, play time indeed! what happened to your wheels bud? Sorry if you've answerd this a million times already!


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, play time indeed! what happened to your wheels bud? Sorry if you've answerd this a million times already!


A Movie company bought the rights to it and made me take it down..........They want Stallone to play me............and IIRC Chris Evans is pplaying you Ben - the ginger cock pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> A Movie company bought the rights to it and made me take it down..........They want Stallone to play me............and IIRC Chris Evans is pplaying you Ben - the ginger cock pmsl


Fair enough, good casting, stallones a wrinkly old has been cnut too :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, good casting, stallones a wrinkly old has been cnut too :lol:


Yeah and TBF Evans is fuking huge compared to you pmsl xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> Yeah and TBF Evans is fuking huge compared to you pmsl xx


lol the goggly eyed little fvck has been on the creatine I think, trying to catch me up


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I never knew Flinty had a journal.

GOOD FOR YOU!

You still stronger than Uriel then?


----------



## Breda

Oh dear


----------



## Uriel

Readyandwaiting said:


> I never knew Flinty had a journal.
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU!
> 
> You still stronger than Uriel then?


oh look its heamerroid boy,.......hanging out my fuking @rsehole wherever i go and post pmsl...sad little boy and about as funny as cancer


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> oh look its heamerroid boy,.......hanging out my fuking @rsehole wherever i go and post pmsl...sad little boy and about as funny as cancer


Rhythm is a dancer, serious as cancer


----------



## Guest

Oi, do one out Flinty's journal!

(This is me keeping tabs on it :lol: )


----------



## TrainingwithMS

I'll get my popcorn ready then, this could be fun to watch over the next couple days with Flinty on the road :lol:


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Oi, do one out Flinty's journal!
> 
> (This is me keeping tabs on it :lol: )


you just PM'd me and told me to rip the back out the gorilla bodied [email protected]


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> you just PM'd me and told me to rip the back out the gorilla bodied [email protected]


Yeah I did, but I was on about Ginger Ben :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah I did, but I was on about Ginger Ben :lol: :lol:


lol oi you spindly limbed cnut, just because you felt the wrath yesterday in your journal! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> lol oi you spindly limbed cnut, just because you felt the wrath yesterday in your journal! :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 72226


Looks like I've put weight on 

Yes you did! Wrapping the bugger up soon, I'll just do updates in your lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Looks like I've put weight on
> 
> Yes you did! Wrapping the bugger up soon, I'll just do updates in your lol.


Please do, will make my sessions look even better!


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Looks like I've put weight on
> 
> .


fuk off - you look like a Tic Tac with limbs lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> fuk off - you look like a Tic Tac with limbs lol


Even better 

Anyway, I'm jumping out to show the big man some respect!

XxxX


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Even better
> 
> Anyway, I'm *coming out *to show the big man some respect!
> 
> XxxX


----------



## luther1

It has been lamented in previous threads that fat fcuk furry faced ****** Flintys journal does lack the true essence of a bodybuilders diary. So,to quosh these rumours i'm going to give an indepth,blow by blow,shooting from the hip,thorough write up of a day in the life of an athlete. Diet, including exact foods and macros,training,including exact weights ,benches used, reps and sets will be included. Ipso facto,dispelling any myths about my bodybuilding crudentials. I will be pushing the boundaries of steroid abuse and food consumption. Putting my body through extreme measures that only an elite few could sustain,to become a true bodybuilding giant,once again.

So,i'll start with todays workout:

LEGS:

Thankyou:thumb:


----------



## luther1

And what with skinny little Roblet being the doorman in this $hithole,that means we can run riot in the fcuking dump


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> LEGS:
> 
> Thankyou:thumb:


Sublime..........I cant see you failing to collect a few Nabba Trophies with those gym know hows lol


----------



## Uriel

any way Flinty - This journal is a pile of Gash sh1te....its been pages since one of your photos of a plate of spue that u obviously think is a plate of food that should grace a page in a "Delicious" Magazine

I only pop in to see if you've cnunted yourself or got an abcess yet pmsl


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> Sublime..........I cant see you failing to collect a few Nabba Trophies with those gym know hows lol


You know me,less is more. I'm a man of few words,everyone knows that.


----------



## Uriel

speaking of abcesses.....i think flinty injects all his oil into his face - the mutant headed cnut


----------



## DiggyV

luther1 said:


> So,i'll start with todays workout:
> 
> LEGS:
> 
> Thankyou:thumb:


There is a guy in the gym who is the worst case of this I have ever seen. Normally he just trains in a vest a trackie pants, and is huge and ripped. However one day came in in shorts when it was hot in the summer and had some of the smallest legs I have ever seen on an adult. He was like a real life Johnny Bravo, without the quiff.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> You know me,less is more. I'm a man of few words,everyone knows that.


well - nature has almost got you pefect bro - no point fuking with things too much.....we all are envious of your genetics


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> any way Flinty - This journal is a pile of Gash sh1te....its been pages since one of your photos of a plate of spue that u obviously think is a plate of food that should grace a page in a "Delicious" Magazine
> 
> I only pop in to see if you've cnunted yourself or got an abcess yet pmsl


He puts a picture up of a joint of beef,then rambles on for an eternity about how much of it he ate,the boring cnut. Once a year that skinflint(haha) buys a joint and we've all got to hear about it like hes just won the fcuking lottery. He'll be back on the spam sarnies for another year now,the fat [email protected]


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> speaking of abcesses.....i think flinty injects all his oil into his face - the mutant headed cnut


The puss faced grease ball


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> He puts a picture up of a joint of beef,then rambles on for an eternity about how much of it he ate,the boring cnut. Once a year that skinflint(haha) buys a joint and we've all got to hear about it like hes just won the fcuking lottery. He'll be back on the spam sarnies for another year now,the fat [email protected]


i know - he's a pikey c unt - he leaves the interveining 25 days out where the loose @rsed fuker eats cheerios


----------



## Uriel

we'll need to start calling the chavvy [email protected] Flinty Wirral Thompson.......smuggling bags of muffins past the self service checkout up his donkey jacket


----------



## luther1

He also has two or three tubes of pringles a day too. Then fcuks himself up the gary with the empty container,the queer cnut


----------



## Uriel

flinty wirral food critic terminally boring c unt....shut your fat pie hole - we know what a fuking lump of chicken tastes like when you put some reggea reggae sauce on it - its not fuking masterchefe pmsl


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> He also has two or three tubes of pringles a day too. Then fcuks himself up the gary with the empty container,the queer cnut


PRINGLES, he could boot a giant sack of Winalot up his dung shoot like a grain of cous cous


----------



## luther1

No-one ever stops him shoplifting even though he always smells of cheese. They just think the minty cnut hasn't washed his c0ck ,and when he does he has to use a cheese graiter


----------



## Uriel

Not sure about you guys but I'm getting sick of listening to him moaning all fuking day about his job!!

the thick c unt should have tried harder at fuking school if he doesnt like suking navvies off at the road works for chip money lol


----------



## Uriel

oh....I'm so cold....My job is REALLY hard.......I dont know if i'll

STFU

Be a Man FFS


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> Not sure about you guys but I'm getting sick of listening to him moaning all fuking day about his job!!
> 
> the thick c unt should have tried harder at fuking school if he doesnt like suking navvies off at the road works for chip money lol


Best not to bring chips up in Flinty's journal, or he will start banging on about your escapades again.... :lol:


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> Best not to bring chips up in Flinty's journal, or he will start banging on about your escapades again.... :lol:


thats why the c unt is having some love back - getting too big for his fuking boots lol


----------



## luther1

Anyone would think hes the only cnut that goes to work. I bet the blokes he works with can't stand the silly looking cnut. Hes the muppet they send off to get their dinner or to the wholesalers and i bet they make him sit in the back of the van with all the tools etc 'cos they don't want the smelly fat cnut in the cab with them.


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> oh....I'm so cold....My job is REALLY hard.......I dont know if i'll
> 
> STFU
> 
> Be a Man FFS


Yeah,fcuking grow some you pansy


----------



## Uriel

i bet he bores the fuking t1ts off all the lads at work abiout training - and they all p1sh their keks as the weak cnut struggles to lift his hi vis (well come back to this in a minute) jacket over his gut to scratch his noodle cock


----------



## Uriel

Ok the Hi ViZ jacket - mate , they are work wear....you basically look a tool in in it...like a guy that did sh1t at life and has a labouribng job.....it is not sexy so stop putting in your avatar...unless you like saying "I'm a c unt" lol xxx


----------



## luther1

I bet they've written '[email protected]' on the back of his vis and the cnut hasn't even noticed,and its been on their a twelve month. When goes for a dump in the portaloo, i bet they push it over and he comes out the door going 'oh you guys'. The poor simple [email protected]


----------



## luther1

He puts a pic up of himself in a hi vis vest likes hes the don in a Gucci shirt. Fcuking rigger boots that the other blokes have a pi$$ in giving it the fonz thumbs up.


----------



## Uriel

even flinty has left and right written on his wellies like that fuking drongo "Benny" from Crossroads about 20 yeas ago....

"Go get the bacon cobs benny you fat smelly **** and we'll let you drian the gravy out our pot noodles....its all "protein" for your gym"

And the dim witted c unt laps it up......

Actually his Hi Viz coat probably says "Arnie" or "Sly" on it and he thinks the lads abore and "envy" him lol


----------



## Uriel

we best talk about his fuking "INK" too...

he's obviously found the worst tatoo artist ever - cant get a job...alky.....no tools - just stabs repeatedly with a fuking biro dipped in dog sh1t...

arent tatoos meant to be drwaings????

his looks like come c unt kicked a can of paint up him then tried cleaning him with a drill, flapper wheel and bleach


----------



## luther1

Only could Flinty find a blind,dyslexic tattoo artist with parkinsons disease. Did the cnut have his tattooos done while he was on a trampoline?


----------



## Uriel

"Did you get them done at "MIAMI INK" bro.....

More like Miami fuking Vice lol


----------



## luther1

Instead of getting Ed Hardy to do them,he got Laurel and Hardy


----------



## Uriel

ok...thats my introduction to fuking with my man flinty....i will finish work...staying in my crib up here as i cant be fuking @rsed driving...going to have a couple of beers to wet my whistle then i will go to town on this c unt lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Instead of getting Ed Hardy to do them,he got Laurel and Hardy


Not so much Cat Von Dee as fuking

Cat Man Do lol


----------



## luther1

I'm actually going to the gym to do my legs,then the cnuts going to get proper slaughtered when i get in


----------



## Fatmatt79

Oi, leave Flinty alone. :nono: He's working bloody hard on his cut. I bumped into him at the gym and he'd just finished his cardio. What a true pro! :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Awwwwwww man he is gonna be pi*sed !!


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Awwwwwww man he is gonna be pi*sed !!


why?

the nob jockey swaggers around here like cock of the north instead of tool of the east lol....he fuked with the wrong brother once too much this week...he know the score ...uncle uriel only has so much sh1t lol


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> ok...thats my introduction to fuking with my man flinty....i will finish work...staying in my crib up here as i cant be fuking @rsed driving...going to have a couple of beers to wet my whistle then i will go to town on this c unt lol


you up at Broughton then buddy, Hawarden Airport?


----------



## Uriel

yes bro


----------



## DiggyV

my folks place is like 3 miles from there - see the 'Beluga' go over their place regular.

You servicing the private jest there?


----------



## Uriel

i do mate yes


----------



## Uriel

i just texted flinty and told he he was getting a 6 page fuking off me for c unting me off lol

and there's not a statch the fuk ball can do - he's a bit tetchy this evening now lol


----------



## Uriel

tbh - i was quite impressed how the sausage fingered c unt was able to operate his 1997 Nokia so adeptly


----------



## Uriel

you can see him in your minds yey in Englands worse pub (according to him) stabbing the keypad with what can only be described as fuking scotch eggs for fingers.......

you wouldndt want the **** as your bum doctor.....

When he fingers his misses - its like a babies head engaging


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> you can see him in your minds yey in Englands worse pub (according to him) stabbing the keypad with what can only be described as fuking scotch eggs for fingers.......
> 
> you wouldndt want the **** as your bum doctor.....
> 
> When he fingers his misses - its like a babies head engaging


its a good job really he has to please her somehow


----------



## Fatmatt79

not like he can do much with his twiglet! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

yeah he couldnt fuk a toffee out its wrapper - the jizzy trousered c unt


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> i just texted flinty and told he he was getting a 6 page fuking off me for c unting me off lol
> 
> and there's not a statch the fuk ball can do - he's a bit tetchy this evening now lol


That's you to a tee mate. Always willing to offer a cheery word to brighten some ones evening up. :lol:


----------



## Fatmatt79

Personally I like the bloke, but then I'm a red blooded male and I like all cnuts!


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> That's you to a tee mate. Always willing to offer a cheery word to brighten some ones evening up. :lol:


oh cmon bro - i had a few jovial texts first to soften the fanny spanner up a a bit....befriend him.........ask how his day went......made sure he had no wifi or 3g - (like that would work on his comedy phone)....the* Kerfukingboom*

how do you like these apples...you fuking horses @rse lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

PMSL


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> oh cmon bro - i had a few jovial texts first to soften the fanny spanner up a a bit....befriend him.........ask how his day went......made sure he had no wifi or 3g - (like that would work on his comedy phone)....the* Kerfukingboom*
> 
> how do you like these apples...you fuking horses @rse lol


FPMSL


----------



## Uriel

the fuking chimpy gimpy limpy stimpy c unt has been playing in the gym like a fuking novice school boy for a few minutes...

"How long you been training flinty?"

""dont look at your watch bro"

Calling uncle uriel "ABS"..."SKINNY".......

Let me just tell you the reason for my my harsh love this evening.........I am in the trenches 24/7....i have lifted so much iron for so long - my fuking hands corrode in the shower

I **** and shake the last few rusty drips off...I set airport scanners off with the iron in my calouses.....

I will walk into any gym in this fine country of mine and i will get into the zone and smoke the t1ts off you young pups.....

i will take you all the way down til your honk tastes like a refreshing drink.....til actual p1ss leaves your pores........

come play with me anytime xx


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> the fuking chimpy gimpy limpy stimpy c unt has been playing in the gym like a fuking novice school boy for a few minutes...
> 
> "How long you been training flinty?"
> 
> ""dont look at your watch bro"
> 
> Calling uncle uriel "ABS"..."SKINNY".......
> 
> Let me just tell you the reason for my my harsh love this evening.........I am in the trenches 24/7....i have lifted so much iron for so long - my fuking hands corrode in the shower
> 
> I **** and shake the last few rusty drips off...I set airport scanners off with the iron in my calouses.....
> 
> I will walk into any gym in this fine country of mine and i will get into the zone and smoke the t1ts off you young pups.....
> 
> i will take you all the way down til your honk tastes like a refreshing drink.....til actual p1ss leaves your pores........
> 
> come play with me anytime xx


Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

uncle uri needs a shandy or two IMO


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> uncle uri needs a shandy or two IMO


pmsl just chillin with a cote du rhone brother


----------



## luther1

He masquerades round here like Nasser el Sonbaty,when in fact hes nobber el nobody. Hes a boy in a mans world and when i go up and train with the fat cnut,hes gonna get taken back to school. The gym is my church, and he can come in and pray that i don't open up a can of whoop a$$


----------



## Fatmatt79

Well I was gonna join in this but the missus (jealous of my time on here) has pulled the 'I'm off for an early night' card. So, I'm off to get some:wub:!

Look forward to reading this all in the morning :001_tt2:


----------



## DiggyV

ooh, its going to get interesting when he does get back, I'll pull up a chair and settle in for the evening.


----------



## Uriel

nobber el nobody - i'm doing wee:laugh:


----------



## luther1

I'm going to have a nice [email protected] in a minute whilst fingering my jacksy. I'm then going to give his avi a dirty sanchez before seeing if i can catch my cum in my mouth


----------



## DiggyV

luther1 said:


> I'm going to have a nice [email protected] in a minute whilst fingering my jacksy. I'm then going to give his avi a dirty sanchez before seeing if i can catch my cum in my mouth


So a normal night in then mate! :lol:


----------



## luther1

DiggyV said:


> So a normal night in then mate! :lol:


Normally i fist meself!


----------



## Uriel

He's not Lee Priest - more Cake FEAST

Not Jay Cutler - more Gay Butler

He aint Big Ronnie - He Is used Johnny

Is He Markus Rhule...No he's Useless Tool

He cant Be Branch Warren - Looks more Fat n Foreign

Could he be the new D Yates......More Edie Yates

He is the Thalidomide porn Bodybuilder.......he's got arms Like a babies Cock


----------



## kites1664

Funny as F*ck

Not long got back form the gym and sat down to catch up with everyones journals and had to go back 5 pages. Well done guys, he always was a mardy old git, this should get him going :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS

I'm actually in fking tears here reading this and just woke the dog up you bunch of cnuts :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha horrible cnuts, he'll sh1t a brick when he reads this hahaha


----------



## Uriel

Ache we all know what the overly dramatic, tetchy cnut is like.....hell do his usual wailing like a fuking I injured buffalo......rampaging around the site kicking the forum furniture over (with his poofy rigger boots)

All full of fuking p1ss and wind lol


----------



## Fatmatt79

You never know, 2 days away and he may actually come back with a post related to training instead of food! Someone should tell the fat cnut that if he actually did some training he wouldn't need to worry so much about what goes in his gob! :lol:


----------



## luther1

Just tried ringing flinty but apparently they sent him to B&Q this morning to get some tartan paint,a bucket of steam and a left handed screwdriver and the gormless simpleton hasn't come back yet


----------



## DiggyV

luther1 said:


> Just tried ringing flinty but apparently they sent him to B&Q this morning to get some tartan paint,a bucket of steam and a left handed screwdriver and the gormless simpleton hasn't come back yet


that's because they also asked him to get some Sky Hooks and a Long Weight!


----------



## mikemull

Genius's one and all!!!


----------



## Fatmatt79

He's been gone a while now, maybe they've sent him back to get a bubble for his spirit level!? :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV

Fatmatt79 said:


> He's been gone a while now, maybe they've sent him back to get a bubble for his spirit level!? :whistling:


And a jar of elbow grease. :lol:


----------



## Uriel

yeah when the useless fuker is away at the shops on his fools errand - all the lads take turn at rimming his protein shaker...he doesnt full know it - but flinty thinks bodybuilding supplementation tasetes of cock, smeg, semen and ball hair


----------



## DiggyV

I'd love to be a fly on the wall when he logs on at home - the kids are going to learn some new words tomorrow night in the Flint household! :lol:


----------



## Fatmatt79

Uriel said:


> yeah when the useless fuker is away at the shops on his fools errand - all the lads take turn at rimming his protein shaker...he doesnt full know it - but flinty thinks bodybuilding supplementation tasetes of cock, smeg, semen and ball hair


And he loves it too! Can't get enough of the a*se dregs! :drool:


----------



## luther1

The other blokes always get him to drive so they can all pretend to be asleep on the way home. I bet they're sick to death of his 'i ate a whole joint of beef' story, or 'my mate got a [email protected] off of a spastic outside the chippy' yarn.


----------



## Breda

I've never seen such cnutish behavior in my life

Carry on

Please, carry on!!


----------



## Uriel

i bet there's the "joker" on the crew who'll pipe up on the way home when everyone is fuked..............hey "ACE" tell us that story about the peri peri chicken you made 4 saturdays ago....................flinty will start his tedious banality and all the lads will give the "joker" a fuking good tanking lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i bet there's the "joker" on the crew who'll pipe up on the way home when everyone is fuked..............hey "ACE" tell us that story about the peri peri chicken you made 4 saturdays ago....................flinty will start his tedious banality and all the lads will give the "joker" a fuking good tanking lol


Pmsl. Hey 'champ' tell us about those exotic beers you got from Morrisons at Xmas


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Pmsl. Hey 'champ' tell us about those exotic beers you got from Morrisons at Xmas


yeah WTF - a beer made out of banana bread...wow.......tell us all about it - thats invreadible.......i bet that he's dragged his misses and kids round the brewery and knows every detail of the production process and even bored the tour guide sh1tless


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> yeah WTF - a beer made out of banana bread...wow.......tell us all about it - thats invreadible.......i bet that he's dragged his misses and kids round the brewery and knows every detail of the production process and even bored the tour guide sh1tless


I bet the cnuts got one of those Jack Daniels mirrors on his bedroom wall too


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I bet the cnuts got one of those Jack Daniels mirrors on his bedroom wall too


i bet he's got a led programmable light from the gadget shop that says "sex god" or some [email protected] in his bedroom - he's soooooooooo funny (is he fuk)

He has an apron in his kitchen with a pair of t1ts and a hairy fanny

and a mug with "britains best shag"

he is a total c unt


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> i bet he's got a led programmable light from the gadget shop that says "sex god" or some [email protected] in his bedroom - he's soooooooooo funny (is he fuk)
> 
> He has an apron in his kitchen with a pair of t1ts and a hairy fanny
> 
> and a mug with "britains best shag"
> 
> he is a total c unt


you're so mean and bitter...  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

poor cnut lol


----------



## luther1

Hes got one of 'radiation' warning triangles on his bedroom door

He still wears Garfield slippers and thinks they're hilarious

A 'do not disturb' sign on the bedroom door handle

A bell on his bedside table with 'ring for sex' printed on it

Hes a sh1thouse


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> you're so mean and bitter...  x x


oh you can fuk off - you are cruel as fuk..."Oh flinty i miss seeing your face...put your face back up...................i want to see your face"

We all know he's got a face like a bulldog sucking the pish off a thistle - you **** taking cnut lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Hes got one of 'radiation' warning triangles on his bedroom door
> 
> He still wears Garfield slippers and thinks they're hilarious
> 
> A 'do not disturb' sign on the bedroom door handle
> 
> A bell on his bedside table with 'ring for sex' printed on it
> 
> Hes a sh1thouse


kiss me quick fuk me slow....................

Britains best dad

he's a fuking walking collection of Jeremy Kyle show wardrobe departmet lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> oh you can fuk off - you are cruel as fuk..."Oh flinty i miss seeing your face...put your face back up...................i want to see your face"
> 
> We all know he's got a face like a bulldog sucking the pish off a thistle - you **** taking cnut lol


i DO miss flintys face u daft sod  x x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> i DO miss flintys face u daft sod  x x


yeah - who wouldnt.........they stopped doing faces like that when idetifit police artist got pc's lol


----------



## luther1

Hes got a face like a blind cobblers thumb. Did you know he used to be a model..........for toby jugs


----------



## Uriel

hey bro

we all missed your face

View attachment 72374


----------



## Uriel

face like a stunt mans knee


----------



## Uriel

he's so fuking ugly.....even a hit man wouldnt take the c unt out


----------



## Uriel

Face that would make an onion cry


----------



## Breda

A face that a mother wouldn't look at


----------



## luther1

Last time he went to Monkeyworld,they wouldn't let him out


----------



## Uriel

the one thing i do respect about flinty is hi SOH...........he will literally laugh this entire couple of pages of light fun in seconds.....- i mean othewise he'd look a total cock with no sense of fun

just saying


----------



## luther1

He Knows its just playground banter. How much of a cnut would he look if he took it seriously.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## olliel

journal trolling at its finest pmsl


----------



## Uriel

hey flinty you're the man......you drink you tea out of a can

you're gwowing a beard to help you cut.....the acres of blubber off your gut

You had it rough for a few pages.......but fuk me we put up with you for ages

Your wing man rob has let you down - the fuking useless c unting clown

But when all is done and all is said - unlike readyandwaiting - i dont want you dead

I love you bro and so does Luther and all our banter just goes to proofer (oush)

that when your gone and off the UKM......we miss your puckered old @rse - you little gem

xxxx


----------



## luther1

Flintys the man,we all agree

You'd be blind not to see it and so would he

His journals the best,its so much fun,

Look at his avi,one hell of a gun

He trains so hard and looks like a God

It won't be long before they make him a mod

His sense of humour is second to none

just don't mention his slack $hitty bum

Me and Uriel think you're great

Thats why you're our internet bestest mate

We love you Flinty and so do the others

Despite you thinking we're a bunch of mothers

See you tonight for some more laughs and fun

Even Queenies started calling you 'hun'

A body like granite tho you were once a bit of a fatty

But now you look like Nasser el Sonbaty

x


----------



## Uriel

its all true - we love you - a hell of a guy

A face so handsome with a glint in your eye

You have a big piece thats ruined many a fanny

on tennage girls to pensioner granny

I reckon you end up bigger than Heath and grace the pages of Flex and The Beef

All the site Gays are feeling depressed...cause you wont let them get you undressed

Your a star and a hero to all the forum hunnies (even though half them are men and rest boil bunnies)

xxx


----------



## luther1

He looks like a model,he should be in Vogue

Despite you being a bit of a rogue

Your training tips are always great

To the gym you go.you're never late

All girls want you,you're one big stud

The men want to be you,even Elmer Fudd

The guys at work say 'you're the man'

They even let you drive the van

You're misses is lucky to have such a guy

A bloke like you,even money can't buy

A bb guru,so honest and true

We all know you won't turn the air blue

x


----------



## Breda

The last four post have been extremely **** and I for 1 am offended

Flinty is a no good, hi vis wearing, pipe laying, peado lookin, twice a week training cnut and you'll do well to remember that


----------



## Greshie

I don't know which is funnier .... the last ten pages of abuse , or the attempts by Uriel and Luther to cover their asses now Flint is about to return ! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

The last few pages need to be stickies IMO as a guide to raping a journal.


----------



## Breda

I cant wait to see Flintys next post in here... I mean, what exactly can he say?? :lol:


----------



## Fatmatt79

He'll probably cry into his chip butty the fat lazy cnut! Cut, my ****, just because he can't be fcuked to train properly


----------



## luther1

Greshie said:


> I don't know which is funnier .... the last ten pages of abuse , or the attempts by Uriel and Luther to cover their asses now Flint is about to return ! :lol:


Greshie,I find it rather offensive that a man of your obvious intelligence can misinterpret a paragraph or two of light hearted jovial banter as 'ten pages of abuse'. Its not like Uriel or I overstepped the mark such as Breda,ginger Ben or fatmatt79.


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> I cant wait to see Flintys next post in here... I mean, what exactly can he say?? :lol:


im thinking of doing a sh1t load of deleteing and letting luth carry the can pmsl


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Greshie,I find it rather offensive that a man of your obvious intelligence can misinterpret a paragraph or two of light hearted jovial banter as 'ten pages of abuse'. Its not like Uriel or I overstepped the mark such as Breda,ginger Ben or fatmatt79.


exactly....i seem to recall one/ maybe 2actual partially mildy offensive banterings.......the rest was shoulder slapping man sh1t


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> The last four post have been extremely **** and I for 1 am offended


Make that 2 mate.

I think there is some judicious arse covering going on here, trying to get back in his good graces, after calling him every name under the sun while he was away! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> I don't know which is funnier .... the last ten pages of abuse , or the attempts by Uriel and Luther to cover their asses now Flint is about to return ! :lol:


I'm with you on this one mate!


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> Make that 2 mate.
> 
> I think there is some judicious arse covering going on here, trying to get back in his good graces, after calling him every name under the sun while he was away! :lol:


ach fuk the overstimulated donkey @rse faced c unt lol


----------



## Fatmatt79

Haha come on Loafer, man up!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

gonna be quality when he comes on today ahahahahah


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> im thinking of doing a sh1t load of deleteing and letting luth carry the can pmsl


There will be no deleting, This journal has been top class since the cnut fcuked off


----------



## Uriel

how crushing is that - your journal improves when you fuk off for a few days pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

its only improved because were all spiteful bastards who enjoy banter


----------



## Uriel

lets do a training update too then....

OOO i fuking smashed it....rob turned up an i trained him til his actual legs fell off..

Then I did Pb after Pb EVERY set and I always do

Then my misses droped by - so i fuked her in the bumhole til her legs fell off too

The I fuked rob in the bumhole, taped his legs back on the smashd shouders til he honked up and all his teeth fell out....

the i had a banana bread beer.....4 kg of topside beef and then i grew a beard (on my nose)


----------



## mikemull

Best comment of last few pages, haha ****ing Elma fudd!! We're did that come from! Can't stop laughing at that one!!


----------



## luther1

The fat cnut wants to prey that his misses doesn't want a fortnights holiday this year

Hes fcuking lucky I don't have an over active mind and I was in a good mood


----------



## Fatstuff

food update



but secretly snacking on maltesers and caramac


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> lets do a training update too then....
> 
> OOO i fuking smashed it....rob turned up an i trained him til his actual legs fell off..
> 
> Then I did Pb after Pb EVERY set and I always do
> 
> Then my misses droped by - so i fuked her in the bumhole til her legs fell off too
> 
> The I fuked rob in the bumhole, taped his legs back on the smashd shouders til he honked up and all his teeth fell out...
> 
> the i had a banana bread beer.....4 kg of topside beef and then i grew a beard (on my nose)[/quote
> 
> pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

quality :lol:


----------



## Fatmatt79

Uriel said:


> lets do a training update too then....
> 
> OOO i fuking smashed it....rob turned up an i trained him til his actual legs fell off..
> 
> Then I did Pb after Pb EVERY set and I always do
> 
> Then my misses droped by - so i fuked her in the bumhole til her legs fell off too
> 
> The I fuked rob in the bumhole, taped his legs back on the smashd shouders til he honked up and all his teeth fell out....
> 
> the i had a banana bread beer.....4 kg of topside beef and then i grew a beard (on my nose)


Fcuking PMSL! Actually in tears at work!!


----------



## luther1

Lets do a work update

Ooo,it was minus 20 here today and the sleet was coming in sideways at 90mph. I,of course, just had on my hi vis vest,shorts and rigger boots and was up to my neck in the freezing water on xmas day. I didnt stop for lunch or sleep for three days solid and I do the work of five men


----------



## Uriel

badmington update

ok so i went to play badmington again today....most people see this as an effeminate game for teenage girls of fat men with very low agression levels but me and the badders homies know its a combat gladiator sport like a game of death..

I whipped out old lucky (my battle shuttle cock lol)....planted it strsight over the net like a fuking polaris missile.......duane (my gladitorial death match competeor) didn't have a fuking chance......old lucky richochet off his spectales and dropped my side of the line....

In your face Duane.....1 point for me (eat your heart out Russell Crowe)


----------



## Breda

Lets do the before bed update

Well its been a long hard slog but some cnut has to do it and that cnut is me because im the only cnut for the job... I'm so tired now i'm not even going to sh!t or shower or even eat the beef joint that my wife has had on the table for 3 days, it looks delicious tho so if i get peckish in the night i'll eat the whole lot.... No training to speak of as i cant hack it and No time to talk sh!t with you guys either its now 7 pm and i'm off to bed

Love you all xx


----------



## Fatstuff

Gear update

Got myself some hardcore var, taking 150mg because that's how I roll, people think var is made for teenage pre pubescents who's danglers don't dangle yet and for bodybuidung pregnant women who can't take their primo, but deep down I know it's hardcore at high doses ooosh!!!


----------



## Uriel

the Flinty Rap...

Ma Name be flinty am a mean gym rat

Ah be doing this journal cauz I used ta be FAT (not PHAT)

The word in da gym is iz getting nice and skinny

cause ah been eatn ba Beef and trainin like a ninny

All thi Catz on UKM - they wanna be me

Cuz Ah kin wear a hi viz vest and talk a load a wee

I chat pure sh1t - 'bou the tings that a dooo

And a train like a girl and a talk a load of poo.

word


----------



## Breda

Somebody's off work


----------



## Fatstuff

Ur in the wrong profession uri :mellow:


----------



## DiggyV

does anyone know when the 'big' man is back? I really can't wait. :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

got home a few hours ago..........weeping?


----------



## luther1

Still boring his misses with stories of how hard his weeks been and he could murder an 8kg lump of topside and a banana beer


----------



## Fatstuff

flintys back, hes been in robs journal


----------



## Fatmatt79

Nah, he's still in B&Q looking for a glass hammer, they're open late tonight!:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Off to gym ... ANd just to ask Who the FCUK is Fattmatt ????


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Off to gym ... ANd just to ask Who the FCUK is Fattmatt ????


morning big guy!


----------



## flinty90

Back from gym, Oh and did i say "WHO THE FCUK IS FATTMATT" ??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty any idea wtf they are doing on the m1 near luton? 15 mile fkin stretch of 50 mile an hour av speed cameras


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> flinty any idea wtf they are doing on the m1 near luton? 15 mile fkin stretch of 50 mile an hour av speed cameras


there working on the M1 mate putting in all nrts cabling and stuff. this country in the next 4 years is going to be clamped down hard traffic wise bro !!! get used to it !!!

also widening operations still going ahead

http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/4478.aspx


----------



## Guest

Afghan said:


> flinty any idea wtf they are doing on the m1 near luton? 15 mile fkin stretch of 50 mile an hour av speed cameras


I'd say road works mate pmsl!


----------



## flinty90

Oh and weighed in this morning at 234 pounds woop woop .... thats about 9 pounds in 3 weeks ... so happy with progress, i am weak as fcuk though at minute i have to admit, but im not in it for strength at minute so i dont care !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Back from gym, Oh and did i say "WHO THE FCUK IS FATTMATT" ??


Yes, who is he.......?!



flinty90 said:


> Oh and weighed in this morning at 234 pounds woop woop .... thats about 9 pounds in 3 weeks ... so happy with progress, i am weak as fcuk though at minute i have to admit, but im not in it for strength at minute so i dont care !!!


Excellent news!

Like you said, you don't care about strength at the moment - i know you a strong fcuker and so does everyone else! Somethings obviously working, so well done mate.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Oh and weighed in this morning at 234 pounds woop woop .... thats about 9 pounds in 3 weeks ... so happy with progress, i am weak as fcuk though at minute i have to admit, but im not in it for strength at minute so i dont care !!!


Good going mate, you got a target weight in mind?


----------



## Fatmatt79

flinty90 said:


> Off to gym ... ANd just to ask Who the FCUK is Fattmatt ????


Well I'm me obviously! Good to have you back online dude. Although it was fun without you too:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Good going mate, you got a target weight in mind?


not at all mate. i am just doing it for time not for a specific goal weight... i have 50 days of cutting left so will just continue until about march 4th or something like that ....then i will cruise until beginning of june, then it will be a lean bulk through the summer....


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Well I'm me obviously! Good to have you back online dude. Although it was fun without you too:whistling:


i dont know you mate i see you taking the p1ss but im not sure why you come into my journal and try insulting me when you have not got to know me at all ??? or you just one of the jump on the bandwagon crew that thing you have special rights to do what my (friends) are doing that i have known for a while and at least got an understanding ???

just wondered dude !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Oh and weighed in this morning at 234 pounds woop woop .... thats about 9 pounds in 3 weeks ... so happy with progress, i am weak as fcuk though at minute i have to admit, but im not in it for strength at minute so i dont care !!!


 :thumb :Ah, brilliant stuff babez......woohoo...cant wait to see the finished results...keep it going..oh yeah and :tt2: of course...xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Ah, brilliant stuff babez......woohoo...cant wait to see the finished results...keep it going..oh yeah and :tt2: of course...xx


you will be first to see them hun dont you worry X


----------



## Fatmatt79

flinty90 said:


> i dont know you mate i see you taking the p1ss but im not sure why you come into my journal and try insulting me when you have not got to know me at all ??? or you just one of the jump on the bandwagon crew that thing you have special rights to do what my (friends) are doing that i have known for a while and at least got an understanding ???
> 
> just wondered dude !!!


Sorry, no offence meant. Just assumed you would appreciate the humour. I'll tone it downops:


----------



## Breda

Mate 3lb a week is pretty much perfect for weight loss if you maintain that for the next 50 days your bulk will be 10x more impressive.

Really am happy for you bro x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> not at all mate. i am just doing it for time not for a specific goal weight... i have 50 days of cutting left so will just continue until about march 4th or something like that ....then i will cruise until beginning of june, then it will be a lean bulk through the summer....


Thats a really good way of doing things mate i like that approach, new to me i always want to hit a figure or whatever i might give the timeframe way a try! Nice


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Sorry, no offence meant. Just assumed you would appreciate the humour. I'll tone it downops:


I appreciate humour mate yes without a doubt, thats why the guys do that to my journal as they know i wont take offence... what i do take offence at is someone i dont know very well taking liberties at my expense...

now im not bieng 4rsey with you mate but it would have been nice to actually know you better before you start ripping the p1ss out of me ...

I mean you come in here ripping me about stuff and i dont know you at all, all i see is a fat skinny weak looking cnut in a avi thats got sh1t tattoos ???

just saying !!!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Mate 3lb a week is pretty much perfect for weight loss if you maintain that for the next 50 days your bulk will be 10x more impressive.
> 
> Really am happy for you bro x


Hey breda you got a journal going now? Looking good in the avi mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Mate 3lb a week is pretty much perfect for weight loss if you maintain that for the next 50 days your bulk will be 10x more impressive.
> 
> Really am happy for you bro x


cheers bro. dont know if i will maintain that for rest of the 6 weeks but i will try mate... X


----------



## Guest

willsy said:


> Hey breda you got a journal going now? Looking good in the avi mate


Thats not breda.....


----------



## MURPHYZ

aww man , i wanted to pop by and take the **** a bit, but now i feel bad cos the other bloke got told off, so i'll just go stand in a corner now with my tail btween me legs and stfu.

by the way nice journal m8,


----------



## Breda

willsy:2774498 said:


> Hey breda you got a journal going now? Looking good in the avi mate


Hello mate... Long time no see, where u been? I have no journal tbh I just can't be assed but flinty has ordered me to get a few of my sessions up in here so I'll do that over the next couple of sessions to give you all an idea of my training

Thank you for the compliment mate... The cycle seems to be going well so far


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> aww man , i wanted to pop by and take the **** a bit, but now i feel bad cos the other bloke got told off, so i'll just go stand in a corner now with my tail btween me legs and stfu.
> 
> by the way nice journal m8,


well at least you introduced yourself ...lol and your AVI is fcukin loads better that fattmatts fcukin embarrasment of a picture !!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Hello mate... Long time no see, where u been? I have no journal tbh I just can't be assed but flinty has ordered me to get a few of my sessions up in here so I'll do that over the next couple of sessions to give you all an idea of my training
> 
> Thank you for the compliment mate... The cycle seems to be going well so far


yes deffo mate would be sound i dont mind ya sharing lol... you really are looking well Bred !!! would be interested seeing your shoulder sessions mate


----------



## MURPHYZ

lol cheers m8, now were buddy's i feel i should say i think ur a .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................alrite bloke.


----------



## Fatmatt79

flinty90 said:


> I appreciate humour mate yes without a doubt, thats why the guys do that to my journal as they know i wont take offence... what i do take offence at is someone i dont know very well taking liberties at my expense...
> 
> now im not bieng 4rsey with you mate but it would have been nice to actually know you better before you start ripping the p1ss out of me ...
> 
> I mean you come in here ripping me about stuff and i dont know you at all, all i see is a fat skinny weak looking cnut in a avi thats got sh1t tattoos ???
> 
> just saying !!!


^^^^:laugh:

No worries, I just joined in because you guys all seem to have my sense of humour. Hopefully we'll get to know each other better (nohomo). I'm planning to be around for a while.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> lol cheers m8, now were buddy's i feel i should say i think ur a .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................alrite bloke.


lol you dont have to kiss my 4rse bro , just a normal bloke that likes to shoot the sh1t on here with other p1sstakers X


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> ^^^^:laugh:
> 
> No worries, I just joined in because you guys all seem to have my sense of humour. Hopefully we'll get to know each other better (nohomo). I'm planning to be around for a while.


well thats fair enough bro... now go and take my shoes for a polish ya cnut you just took bredas old job !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2774505 said:


> cheers bro. dont know if i will maintain that for rest of the 6 weeks but i will try mate... X


Either way mate your doin well.... That's all that matters



R0B:2774508 said:


> Thats not breda.....


It fcukin is lol.... Don't listen to this pr**k Will


----------



## MURPHYZ

Breeny said:


> lol cheers m8, now were buddy's i feel i should say i think ur a .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................alrite bloke.


was gonna say cnut, but didn't wanna push it, lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2774525 said:


> yes deffo mate would be sound i dont mind ya sharing lol... you really are looking well Bred !!! would be interested seeing your shoulder sessions mate


Thank you mate

Shoulder session Monday night man... I'll bang it up for you. Tbf tho my avi was taken after a chest and tri session that's why my front delts are popping


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> Shoulder session Monday night man... I'll bang it up for you. Tbf tho my avi was taken after a chest and tri session that's why my front delts *are visible*


Fixed


----------



## Uriel

hey boys n girls....

Just in from twisting the gym equipment round my superduper depleted uanuim 'droid exoskeleton...as i do

Good arrows on the ongoing change flintster...NOW i think that gay fuk Luther should have the beans to start a fuking journal - dont u????

He's started a cycle...he hangs around in here like a bad fuking smell and lets get to the nitty gritty....the first time the c unt has a weekend break - he's having about 60 pages of what you just had ....only proper bad lol

Luther???? Journal time c unto


----------



## Uriel

now i'm going to cook ANOTHER of my free UKM Westin Gourmet Steaks and a chicken breast xxx

Eat BIG toget big


----------



## Fatmatt79

How's that!? :smartass:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> Shoulder session Monday night man... I'll bang it up for you. Tbf tho my avi was taken after a chest and tri session that's why my front delts are barely visible


fixed again


----------



## Breda

Ginger and skinny... Words fail me at this point


----------



## Uriel

and flinty - why aint you got the "Flinty rap" as your sig?

and don't say "Cause it's fuking sh1t" because Puffy has already been on skype asking if the talentless cnut can use me lyrics lol


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Uriel said:


> now i'm going to cook ANOTHER of my free UKM Westin Gourmet Steaks and a chicken breast xxx
> 
> Eat BIG toget big


I had to hangfire on my prize because you nipped in just before me, all I could see was fking tablets and powdered amphetamines for preworkouts.I take enough ****ing tablets as it is without a nother load thrown in the pot, enjoy taking food out of a cripples mouth you cnut :lol:

Lucky I had ordered a bunch of chicken and ribeye just before so the coffers were full


----------



## Uriel

TrainingwithMS said:


> I had to hangfire on my prize because you nipped in just before me, all I could see was fking tablets and powdered amphetamines for preworkouts.I take enough ****ing tablets as it is without a nother load thrown in the pot, enjoy taking food out of a cripples mouth you cnut :lol:
> 
> Lucky I had ordered a bunch of chicken and ribeye just before so the coffers were full


GTF - i'm not having a gimpy malingering c unt snafflong my snap lol xxx

sorry bro lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ginger and skinny... Words fail me at this point


Lol you can do better than that bro. You white guys are funny cnuts.


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> View attachment 72576
> View attachment 72577
> View attachment 72578
> View attachment 72579
> View attachment 72580
> View attachment 72581
> 
> 
> How's that!? :smartass:


next time you have your hand in shot i want you to black out your arm, i like my shoe shiners black mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

TrainingwithMS said:


> I had to hangfire on my prize because you nipped in just before me, all I could see was fking tablets and powdered amphetamines for preworkouts.I take enough ****ing tablets as it is without a nother load thrown in the pot, enjoy taking food out of a cripples mouth you cnut :lol:
> 
> Lucky I had ordered a bunch of chicken and ribeye just before so the coffers were full


dont expect sympathy from that neanderthal


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> and flinty - why aint you got the "Flinty rap" as your sig?
> 
> and don't say "Cause it's fuking sh1t" because Puffy has already been on skype asking if the talentless cnut can use me lyrics lol


it was too long bro lol.... what you need to do is shorten it up for me lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> I had to hangfire on my prize because you nipped in just before me, all I could see was fking tablets and powdered amphetamines for preworkouts.I take enough ****ing tablets as it is without a nother load thrown in the pot, *enjoy taking food out of a cripples mouth you cnut * :lol:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Lucky I had ordered a bunch of chicken and ribeye just before so the coffers were full


Fcuk me thats just too easy lol. im going to walk away from this one as i have learned my lesson about uriel and feeding cripples X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me thats just too easy lol. im going to walk away from this one as i have learned my lesson about uriel and feeding cripples X


LOL


----------



## Uriel

stop, there was a thread in gen conv about how to treat special needs....... i had to resist like fuk......lol

i usually treat them to a poke of chips lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> stop, there was a thread in gen conv about how to trear special needs....... i had to resist like fuk......lol


good job really, it was getting a bit emotional in there


----------



## Fatmatt79

Thought you said I was taking over from Breda. Have not seen his avi? He ain't black mate!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Uriel said:


> stop, there was a thread in gen conv about how to treat special needs....... i had to resist like fuk......lol
> 
> i usually treat them to a poke of chips lol


Haha I saw that one, did it all go pearshaped then without you coming in with talk about rohypnol


----------



## flinty90

I just want to ask you all one thing about the p1sstaking in my journal last couple of days .....

How the fcuk do you all know me so well ??? lol

i think im going to have to keep some things in my life closer to my chest arent i hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> good job really, it was getting a bit emotional in there


i didnt read it lol.....gets me too randy


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Thought you said I was taking over from Breda. Have not seen his avi? He ain't black mate!


fair point bro pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> I just want to ask you all one thing about the p1sstaking in my journal last couple of days .....
> 
> How the fcuk do you all know me so well ??? lol
> 
> i think im going to have to keep some things in my life closer to my chest arent i hahahaha :lol:


for me its easy - i have absorbed your posts and character for 3 years or so......and know you well enough for my comic genuis to work it out

For Luther it was easier....he takes what every cnut says about him and swapped you and his name lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i didnt read it lol.....gets me too randy


there was a whole lotta huggin' going on and righteous folk protecting the 'special needs' from heartless people making jokes about it - enter uriel 'best way to deal with special needs is a reacharound outside the chippy for a pickled egg' wouldnt of gone down well i reckon


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> I just want to ask you all one thing about the p1sstaking in my journal last couple of days .....
> 
> How the fcuk do you all know me so well ??? lol
> 
> i think im going to have to keep some things in my life closer to my chest arent i hahahaha :lol:


just looked like a good place to get the ol post count m8, nothin personal


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> for me its easy - i have absorbed your posts and character for 3 years or so......and know you well enough for my comic genuis to work it out
> 
> For Luther it was easier....he takes what every cnut says about him and swapped you and his name lol


I was laughing hard reading some of your comments bro and luther is a funny cnut i had to rep you both ....

Im a lot of things you mentioned but im not scruffy lol i will have to say that about myself and i dont smell X


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> there was a whole lotta huggin' going on and righteous folk protecting the 'special needs' from heartless people making jokes about it - enter uriel 'best way to deal with special needs is a reacharound outside the chippy for a pickled egg' wouldnt of gone down well i reckon


oh but she did go down well


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Hello mate... Long time no see, where u been? I have no journal tbh I just can't be assed but flinty has ordered me to get a few of my sessions up in here so I'll do that over the next couple of sessions to give you all an idea of my training
> 
> Thank you for the compliment mate... The cycle seems to be going well so far


Ive been on a bender all year which has come to an end mate so now time to fix the damage ive done!

Stupid i know but its been fun. Glad cycles going well for ya, your delts do look good in that avi good work! I'll be keeping an eye iut to see your sessions when you slap em up


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> oh but she did go down well


Yeah, down a hill in that wheel chair you cruel [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Yeah, down a hill in that wheel chair you cruel [email protected]! :lol:


no way bro i alway treat my girlz sweet....keeos them coming back for more or uncle uriels honey lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> no way bro i alway treat my girlz sweet....keeos them coming back for more or uncle uriels honey lol


Uncle Robs Honey just hasn't got that ring to it......


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Uncle Robs Honey just hasn't got that ring to it......


No bro....sounds totally pedo lol

hey PAGE 300

*
300*

*
this IS SPARTA*


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> No bro....sounds totally pedo lol
> 
> hey PAGE 300
> 
> *
> 300*
> 
> *
> this IS SPARTA*


i would just like to thank you all for making this place a haven from all the bad crap that can go on in life, i never fail to come in here or on here and have a laugh (at some poor fcukers expense) but i do also laugh at my own expense aswell...

really appreciate that the guys are still here putting all the p1sstaking aside, and still driving me on to my goals

Thanks to you all XX


----------



## Guest




----------



## Uriel

flinty - you are and always will be my bro - you are gonna smash it bud - and i'll be here n page 1000 too


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> View attachment 72590


oh yeah bro, were all ready to fight , fight the next 6 months


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty - you are and always will be my bro - you are gonna smash it bud - and i'll be here n page 1000 too


cheers mate i know you got my back, i certainly got your fcuker bro X


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> hey boys n girls....
> 
> Just in from twisting the gym equipment round my superduper depleted uanuim 'droid exoskeleton...as i do
> 
> Good arrows on the ongoing change flintster...NOW i think that gay fuk Luther should have the beans to start a fuking journal - dont u????
> 
> He's started a cycle...he hangs around in here like a bad fuking smell and lets get to the nitty gritty....the first time the c unt has a weekend break - he's having about 60 pages of what you just had ....only proper bad lol
> 
> Luther???? Journal time c unto


I might look a cnut,but i ain't that fcuking stupid. Oh ok,i'll get a nice journal up,telling you my training and diet techniques which enabled me to build an awesome,enviable physique,of which you can all then try and replicate,inform you lot of my interests,some intimate personal details, and daily routines and then fcuk off for a few days.

Come on,really?


----------



## Guest

Luther has my back!

Check those traps.....


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I might look a cnut,but i ain't that fcuking stupid. Oh ok,i'll get a nice journal up,telling you my training and diet techniques which enabled me to build an awesome,enviable physique,of which you can all then try and replicate,inform you lot of my interests,some intimate personal details, and daily routines and then fcuk off for a few days.
> 
> Come on,really?


yeah your right, you have no balls X

but then again not many male hairdressers have !!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> *yeah your right, you have no balls* X
> 
> but then again not many male hairdressers have !!


If my hcg doesn't hurry up then you'll probably be right


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I might look a cnut,but i ain't that fcuking stupid. Oh ok,i'll get a nice journal up,telling you my training and diet techniques which enabled me to build an awesome,enviable physique,of which you can all then try and replicate,inform you lot of my interests,some intimate personal details, and daily routines and then fcuk off for a few days.
> 
> Come on,really?


not as daft as u fuking look......what am i saying - thats impossible


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> If my hcg doesn't hurry up then you'll probably be right


you dont need hcg till you start on the gear mate X


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I might look a cnut,but i ain't that fcuking stupid. Oh ok,i'll get a nice journal up,telling you my training and diet techniques which enabled me to build an awesome,enviable physique,of which you can all then try and replicate,inform you lot of my interests,some intimate personal details, and daily routines and then fcuk off for a few days.
> 
> Come on,really?


U don't need to prove yourself mate, u already got arnies physique


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> not as daft as u fuking look......what am i saying - thats impossible


I lost over 500 posts and 250 likes because you knocked yours on the head you cnut. Some of my priceless best replies and yarns were on that journal you selfish [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U don't need to prove yourself mate, u already got arnies physique


it looks like he is carrying a pom pom made from luthers floor trimmings


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I lost over 500 posts and 250 likes because you knocked yours on the head you cnut. Some of my priceless best replies and yarns were on that journal you selfish [email protected]


wait till i delete this one then luther you will become fcukin extinct X


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> U don't need to prove yourself mate, u already got arnies physique


Thats what i want,some hcg lumps


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> U don't need to prove yourself mate, u already got arnies physique


Looks like someones noshing on arnies T2000!?! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I lost over 500 posts and 250 likes because you knocked yours on the head you cnut. Some of my priceless best replies and yarns were on that journal you selfish [email protected]


This sounds like your 'I used to be in good shape' yarn Luther. I used to be funny in Uriels wheels now I'm just a weak old cnut with a low post count....


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I lost over 500 posts and 250 likes because you knocked yours on the head you cnut. Some of my priceless best replies and yarns were on that journal you selfish [email protected]


listen you fuking newbie peyon....thats a splash in the ocean - i lost way more than that but i'm a fuking face.... a mover....a shaker.

you can thank that t1t readyandwaiting...go on neg the sh1t (Idid) lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> This sounds like your 'I used to be in good shape' yarn Luther. I used to be funny in Uriels wheels now I'm just a weak old cnut with a low post count....


has luther actually brought up any evidence of this "i used to have a good physique" period yet ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> has luther actually brought up any evidence of this "i used to have a good physique" period yet ???


Not that I'm aware of, he can't be expecting us to refer to his avi surely??


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> has luther actually brought up any evidence of this "i used to have a good physique" period yet ???


It wasn't just good,i was a unit


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> listen you fuking newbie peyon....thats a splash in the ocean - i lost way more than that but i'm a fuking face.... a mover....a *[email protected]*
> 
> you can thank that t1t readyandwaiting...go on neg the sh1t (Idid) lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> listen you fuking newbie peyon....thats a splash in the ocean - i lost way more than that but i'm a fuking face.... a mover....a shaker.
> 
> you can thank that t1t readyandwaiting...go on neg the sh1t (Idid) lol


If we all neg him he'll probably get demoted to a fvcking guest member!


----------



## Uriel

serious question

Would you rather be tossed off by a female monkey or a male human?


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> serious question
> 
> Would you rather be tossed off by a female monkey or a male human?


Hahahaha no comment lol


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Hahahaha no comment lol


the monkey.. they have awesome technique !!!


----------



## Uriel

i think its a hard one and im not even ****...

a fuking monkey...i'm not sure....they are strong as fuk...it might snap it


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> serious question
> 
> Would you rather be tossed off by a female monkey or a male human?


Is a tranny classed as a male human? See,if i had a journal i'd end up telling you about when i got date raped last Xmas by a tranny in Bangkok. She was a handsome fcuker none the less


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Is a tranny classed as a male human? See,if i had a journal i'd end up telling you about when i got date raped last Xmas by a tranny in Bangkok. She was a handsome fcuker none the less


tell that story now or we are all going to neg u...and if i feel you are holding back - i will call neg too and its all in....now get the fuk typing


----------



## flinty90

Uriel, seeing as me and rob are travelling to milky tomorrow which is probably a hour and 40 minutes, how would you be sorted for a session in next few weeks bro , we may drive to you or meet you somewhere else half way ???

really want to get the session sorted !!!


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> tell that story now or we are all going to neg u...and if i feel you are holding back - i will call neg too and its all in....now get the fuk typing


Ok,give me 5


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Ok,give me 5


this is going to be complete and utter bullsh1t from the first word .. im going to neg the cnut anyway !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uriel, seeing as me and rob are travelling to milky tomorrow which is probably a hour and 40 minutes, how would you be sorted for a session in next few weeks bro , we may drive to you or meet you somewhere else half way ???
> 
> really want to get the session sorted !!!


i will post my shift up bud and come train with u or meet soewhere or u come here for sure...ts no problem and will be mintola....


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i will post my shift up bud and come train with u or meet soewhere or u come here for sure...ts no problem and will be mintola....


lets make it happen then, not one of them passing comments where we all agree and it never actually appears lol. i have more friends that i am doing something with and never actually get around to it its unreal ..

ROBROID are you up for this you cnut ??? well thats if you dont fcukin embarras us both tomorrow by throwing up or droping a fcukin DB on milkys head and him kicking your c0ck in for it pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Ok,give me 5


when i was flying in norway last year - one of the norg captains (Gard) was well into Brazilian birds..he was on a few braz sex sites and flew down a few times a year to get laid...

They are gullible as fuk over there with no street sense.

the first time the dozy cnut went down there - he got spiked when going for sex....had his macbook, iphone and a few hundred cash lifted lol......he's lucky he never lost a pair of kidney the thick cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> this is going to be complete and utter bullsh1t from the first word .. im going to neg the cnut anyway !!!


He's just off to watch the hangover part 2 quickly to 'remind' himself of what happened. Lying cnut, as if a tranny would need to rape him. He'd have been fvcking begging for some lady c0ck in his poop shute.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> He's just off to watch the hangover part 2 quickly to 'remind' himself of what happened. Lying cnut, as if a tranny would need to rape him. He'd have been fvcking begging for some lady c0ck in his poop shute.


too right mate . luthers a$$hole looks like a fcukin hippos yawn !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lets make it happen then, not one of them passing comments where we all agree and it never actually appears lol. i have more friends that i am doing something with and never actually get around to it its unreal ..
> 
> ROBROID are you up for this you cnut ??? well thats if you dont fcukin embarras us both tomorrow by throwing up or droping a fcukin DB on milkys head and him kicking your c0ck in for it pmsl !!!


no TBH mate - now i am a born again singly... the one big regret i have is not keeping up with friends etc......i put all my eggs in one basket with her and i wont make that mistake again.....i do want to make real efforts to make some new real friends so i will make it happen


----------



## Guest

A bit late but here ya go uriel


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> A bit late but here ya go uriel


now im not **** or anything but i bet that feels fcukin awesome


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Uriel, seeing as me and rob are travelling to milky tomorrow which is probably a hour and 40 minutes, how would you be sorted for a session in next few weeks bro , we may drive to you or meet you somewhere else half way ???
> 
> really want to get the session sorted !!!


Definatly gonna return the favour mate, least we can do...


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> A bit late but here ya go uriel


man thats where I get from......i LOVE rimming @rse


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> now im not **** or anything but i bet that feels fcukin awesome


on the tongue


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> on the tongue


lol no on the a$$ i love a bit of dirty finger when im getting sucked off , my nuts feel like there going to blow off lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> now im not **** or anything but i bet that feels fcukin awesome


Lol pretending you don't know!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol no on the a$$ i love a bit of dirty finger when im getting sucked off , my nuts feel like there going to blow off lol !!!


never say never but i've never had the pleasure lol

I do love licking hoop though lol


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol pretending you don't know!!


you know though dont you ben.....you now what a monkey's ring piece tastes like lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> you know though dont you ben.....you now what a monkey's ring piece tastes like lol


Fvcking right mate. Got myself one of eBay purely to lick my cornhole. Best £63 I ever spent.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol pretending you don't know!!


i dont mate, i have an awesome wife, but i bet even she would draw the line at licking my fcukin sh1tbox pmsl

i would love it mate i really would

actually i was watching a porn video that had a bloke getting his ar5e licked hard, whilst another woman was sucking him off, i bet thats fcukin awesome

i tried sh4gging my missus and putting jam on my ring and seeing if the dog would lap it up but the lazy cnut just laid in her bed pmsl, i couldnt even get a wet nose sniff in my twinkle box


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking right mate. Got myself one of eBay purely to lick my cornhole. Best £63 I ever spent.


it'd have to be a big ginger 'tang though........no other primate would touch a copper baloon knot


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i dont mate, i have an awesome wife, but i bet even she would draw the line at licking my fcukin sh1tbox pmsl
> 
> i would love it mate i really would
> 
> actually i was watching a porn video that had a bloke getting his ar5e licked hard, whilst another woman was sucking him off, i bet thats fcukin awesome
> 
> i tried sh4gging my missus and putting jam on my ring and seeing if the dog would lap it up but the lazy cnut just laid in her bed pmsl, i couldnt even get a wet nose sniff in my twinkle box


Pmsl!


----------



## luther1

After spending Xmas day with the family,i flew out in the evening to stay with a friend of mine in Hua Hin,about 2.5 hrs down from BKK on the coast. He met me at the airport and we went to the hotel and showered(seperately)etc,then went out. He said you have to have a t least one night in the city,just to experience it all. Now,i don't find Asians attractive in the slightest,however,when in Rome! We went to a bar in the centre of town and i was approached by a stunner(a bit like being back at home really),so we chatted and i took her back to hotel Ibis and loved her long time(she was definately female). I went back to the bar and my mate said you have to go to some tranny bars,just to see what they look like. We ended up in the one from The Hangover 2,where the little bearded cnut let off the machine gun. Anyway,i wea mesmerised,they were fcuking stunning. The real women were all short with no tits but the trannys were taller,lovely long legs,fake norks, beautifully made up etc etc. They (about 20 of them) were dancing round poles in bikinis and i was even embarresed to catch their eyes. I needed some tuck,as i needed to maintain my positive nitrogen balance(ha) so i sat outside at a crappy little table with some cnut cooking some sort of meat there. A tranny in daisy duke hot pants and a boob tube came and sat with me while i ate. Her/his English was very good so i actually found her/him quite interesting. I was absolutely pi$$ed out my face at this point and the tranny gave me what looked like an orange smartie,or two. I came over all unnecessary and ended up having an arm in arm leisurely stroll back to the Ibis. The tranny peeled of and so did i and we had a shower. We then went to the bed,at which point i passed out. I awoke,God knows when,to find the trannys c)ck about 5mm from my face and he/she was [email protected] Just as my bleary eyes focused,and my brain registered the situation,the dirty cnut shot in me face. The end. Thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> it'd have to be a big ginger 'tang though........no other primate would touch a copper baloon knot


I bought a macaque originally but all he would do was like my bell end. Fvcking useless creature, I already had a iguana for that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> After spending Xmas day with the family,i flew out in the evening to stay with a friend of mine in Hua Hin,about 2.5 hrs down from BKK on the coast. He met me at the airport and we went to the hotel and showered(seperately)etc,then went out. He said you have to have a t least one night in the city,just to experience it all. Now,i don't find Asians attractive in the slightest,however,when in Rome! We went to a bar in the centre of town and i was approached by a stunner(a bit like being back at home really),so we chatted and i took her back to hotel Ibis and loved her long time(she was definately female). I went back to the bar and my mate said you have to go to some tranny bars,just to see what they look like. We ended up in the one from The Hangover 2,where the little bearded cnut let off the machine gun. Anyway,i wea mesmerised,they were fcuking stunning. The real women were all short with no tits but the trannys were taller,lovely long legs,fake norks, beautifully made up etc etc. They (about 20 of them) were dancing round poles in bikinis and i was even embarresed to catch their eyes. I needed some tuck,as i needed to maintain my positive nitrogen balance(ha) so i sat outside at a crappy little table with some cnut cooking some sort of meat there. A tranny in daisy duke hot pants and a boob tube came and sat with me while i ate. Her/his English was very good so i actually found her/him quite interesting. I was absolutely pi$$ed out my face at this point and the tranny gave me what looked like an orange smartie,or two. I came over all unnecessary and ended up having an arm in arm leisurely stroll back to the Ibis. The tranny peeled of and so did i and we had a shower. We then went to the bed,at which point i passed out. I awoke,God knows when,to find the trannys c)ck about 5mm from my face and he/she was [email protected] Just as my bleary eyes focused,and my brain registered the situation,the dirty cnut shot in me face. The end. Thanks


Bollocks


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> After spending Xmas day with the family,i flew out in the evening to stay with a friend of mine in Hua Hin,about 2.5 hrs down from BKK on the coast. He met me at the airport and we went to the hotel and showered(seperately)etc,then went out. He said you have to have a t least one night in the city,just to experience it all. Now,i don't find Asians attractive in the slightest,however,when in Rome! We went to a bar in the centre of town and i was approached by a stunner(a bit like being back at home really),so we chatted and i took her back to hotel Ibis and loved her long time(she was definately female). I went back to the bar and my mate said you have to go to some tranny bars,just to see what they look like. We ended up in the one from The Hangover 2,where the little bearded cnut let off the machine gun. Anyway,i wea mesmerised,they were fcuking stunning. The real women were all short with no tits but the trannys were taller,lovely long legs,fake norks, beautifully made up etc etc. They (about 20 of them) were dancing round poles in bikinis and i was even embarresed to catch their eyes. I needed some tuck,as i needed to maintain my positive nitrogen balance(ha) so i sat outside at a crappy little table with some cnut cooking some sort of meat there. A tranny in daisy duke hot pants and a boob tube came and sat with me while i ate. Her/his English was very good so i actually found her/him quite interesting. I was absolutely pi$$ed out my face at this point and the tranny gave me what looked like an orange smartie,or two. I came over all unnecessary and ended up having an arm in arm leisurely stroll back to the Ibis. The tranny peeled of and so did i and we had a shower. We then went to the bed,at which point i passed out. I awoke,God knows when,to find the trannys c)ck about 5mm from my face and he/she was [email protected] Just as my bleary eyes focused,and my brain registered the situation,the dirty cnut shot in me face. The end. Thanks


 :lol:

ok....i like.

Few points.....punctuate and space u cnut - i'm crosseyed on wine

Secon they WRE just smarties....you just cant nhandle a few scoops and third...

Finish the story..........YOU tasted the jizz - didnt u?


----------



## luther1

Some mates of mine go to Brazil every year and say the girls love licking bum,they all do it apparently,so i think i might go there soon


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> After spending Xmas day with the family,i flew out in the evening to stay with a friend of mine in Hua Hin,about 2.5 hrs down from BKK on the coast. He met me at the airport and we went to the hotel and showered(seperately)etc,then went out. He said you have to have a t least one night in the city,just to experience it all. Now,i don't find Asians attractive in the slightest,however,when in Rome! We went to a bar in the centre of town and i was approached by a stunner(a bit like being back at home really),so we chatted and i took her back to hotel Ibis and loved her long time(she was definately female). I went back to the bar and my mate said you have to go to some tranny bars,just to see what they look like. We ended up in the one from The Hangover 2,where the little bearded cnut let off the machine gun. Anyway,i wea mesmerised,they were fcuking stunning. The real women were all short with no tits but the trannys were taller,lovely long legs,fake norks, beautifully made up etc etc. They (about 20 of them) were dancing round poles in bikinis and i was even embarresed to catch their eyes. I needed some tuck,as i needed to maintain my positive nitrogen balance(ha) so i sat outside at a crappy little table with some cnut cooking some sort of meat there. A tranny in daisy duke hot pants and a boob tube came and sat with me while i ate. Her/his English was very good so i actually found her/him quite interesting. I was absolutely pi$$ed out my face at this point and the tranny gave me what looked like an orange smartie,or two. I came over all unnecessary and ended up having an arm in arm leisurely stroll back to the Ibis. The tranny peeled of and so did i and we had a shower. We then went to the bed,at which point i passed out. I awoke,God knows when,to find the trannys c)ck about 5mm from my face and he/she was [email protected] Just as my bleary eyes focused,and my brain registered the situation,the dirty cnut shot in me face. The end. Thanks


Mate... Wtf


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> Mate... Wtf


whats you issue?

lol


----------



## luther1

That was last Xmas btw. Also,i went out with a girl who was a digger driver on her dads landfill site and she honestly only ever had a bath on a Sunday. I went out with her for a few months one summer and she fcuking reeked,anyway,she loved licking bum


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> i dont mate, i have an awesome wife, but i bet even she would draw the line at licking my fcukin sh1tbox pmsl
> 
> i would love it mate i really would
> 
> actually i was watching a porn video that had a bloke getting his ar5e licked hard, whilst another woman was sucking him off, i bet thats fcukin awesome
> 
> i tried sh4gging my missus and putting jam on my ring and seeing if the dog would lap it up but the lazy cnut just laid in her bed pmsl, i couldnt even get a wet nose sniff in my twinkle box


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> That was last Xmas btw. Also,i went out with a girl who was a digger driver on her dads landfill site and she honestly only ever had a bath on a Sunday. I went out with her for a few months one summer and she fcuking reeked,anyway,she loved licking bum


probably helped her take the taste out her mouth !!!


----------



## Uriel

luther...we should do Brazil bro...this summer pmsl....we could do the sickest UKM "holiday" journal ever lol...

fuking hookers, guns - drugs.....anal and after we get out the airport - it culd get rich pmsl


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ROBROID are you up for this you cnut ???


Yes i'm up for it


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> whats you issue?
> 
> lol


Haha i live a sheltered life obviously, but that story is a bit odd to me


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> Haha i live a sheltered life obviously, but that story is a bit odd to me


really? lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> luther...we should do Brazil bro...this summer pmsl....we could do the sickest UKM "holiday" journal ever lol...
> 
> fuking hookers, guns - drugs.....anal and after we get out the airport - it culd get rich pmsl


The reason why i never went was because i was always in a relationship. Now all my mates are,i'm not. Xmas is the best time weather wise apparently. Anyway,i'm up for it!


----------



## luther1

willsy said:


> Haha i live a sheltered life obviously, but that story is a bit odd to me


I'm the only bloke out all my mates who've been there,and i mean loads of them,who hasn't fcuked a tranny.


----------



## Uriel

when in rome - indeed lol


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I'm the only bloke out all my mates who've been there,and i mean loads of them,who hasn't fcuked a tranny.


But you got shot in the face mate, think i'd rather fvck one lol


----------



## Uriel

willsy said:


> But you got shot in the face mate, think i'd rather fvck one lol


how VERY **** of you lol


----------



## luther1

willsy said:


> But you got shot in the face mate, think i'd rather fvck one lol


It was 50/50


----------



## PaulB

Came in here to see the training info, all I got was licking @rses, fingering bums and trannies. Will defo be dropping in again:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> how VERY **** of you lol


Like you said when in rome...


----------



## flinty90

a bit of a lively tune for a boogie !!!


----------



## Uriel

slam time.......


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> slam time.......


mate i can not believe you put that on i was deciding between them 2 tunes pmsl honest to god, that is one of my favourite tunes lol X


----------



## Uriel

lets do some beck too bro lol


----------



## Uriel

fuk it...lets have a hit from the BONG


----------



## flinty90

a bit of paulo mate ??


----------



## Uriel

1 for the road x


----------



## flinty90

mate if you want to have a smash about to a tune before you train it has to be this one from this album.. the title says it all come and die with me , fcukin awesome album to train to nut listen to this ne mate tell me what you think turn it up and smash everything in sight


----------



## flinty90

Morning dudes...

hope you all have a good day, must be fcukin mad getting up at this time just to train with them northern monkeys lol...

looking forward to meeting the guys, and having a blast on chest. cant wait to meet more of you lot too...

anyway no doubt will update later on if any of us died or not lol X


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy the session bud and the bromance lol.

Last day off for me.......shoulders and arms


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Enjoy the session bud and the bromance lol.
> 
> Last day off for me.......shoulders and arms


session will be ok mate, its sitting in the car with Rob for about 4 hours thats annoying bit pmsl...

smash it mate , did you listen to that last tune ?? what ya reckon mate ?


----------



## flinty90

ROB is a CNUT, he said i will pick you up at 8 , baring in mind he is 20 minutes away from me, so he texts me at 8.03 saying just set off ?? whats a cnut, i hate people that are late lol !!

be assured the cnut will pay for keeping me waiting


----------



## Uriel

Poor Rob lol.......

I do value punctuality myself but lolololol......

20 minutes and its a death threat lol

Yes flinty that last toon is a blinder bro......dander up


----------



## luther1

And the skinny little cnut will drive at 120mph,just to really pi$$ Flinty off


----------



## Uriel

that last video reminded me of this?

Any one remember this bad boy...? Yurn it UP and Shoot it ip lol


----------



## flinty90

Well what can i say, a brill session with Milky and Dave, both big lads , brilliant gym there, one of best i have ever been to...

really enjoyable session, now for them to come to us, and next on the list is a session with Uriel me thinks ...

thanks alot guys buzzing !!!


----------



## Guest

Aye was cracking m8, really enjoyed it cheers


----------



## Uriel

ok mate my shift is easy - i start work tomorrow morning for 4 days then off 4 and repeat. I have some plans on days off next week but barring that, seeing my little girl and any overtime that crops up - i am free...one we firm somthing up though - i will turn up, i will make sure im off work for it etc


----------



## Uriel

now i am off to train me shoulders and arms and cook a roast chicken before driving over to chester this evening xx catch up in a coupe of hours

i will have a look at google maps and see what good reputation gyms are between us......i plan going up Temple (doriand old gym) and Ministry of Fitness (TinyToms gym) soon too to train with a couple of mates.

ANyone train at Iron Gym - (John Bridges?)


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> now i am off to train me shoulders and arms and cook a roast chicken before driving over to chester this evening xx catch up in a coupe of hours
> 
> i will have a look at google maps and see what good reputation gyms are between us......i plan going up Temple (doriand old gym) and Ministry of Fitness (TinyToms gym) soon too to train with a couple of mates.
> 
> ANyone train at Iron Gym - (John Bridges?)


smash them boulders dude !!! and deffo will get it sorted !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Well what can i say, a brill session with Milky and Dave, both big lads , brilliant gym there, one of best i have ever been to...
> 
> really enjoyable session, now for them to come to us, and next on the list is a session with Uriel me thinks ...
> 
> thanks alot guys buzzing !!!


Mate it genuinely was a pleasure to A ; meet you both and B ; train with you both...

Really am gratefull you both took time out of your lives to visit and as promised it wil be returned...

Enjoyed the session a lot, did some stuff l have never done before, got a fu*king good pump out of it too.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate it genuinely was a pleasure to A ; meet you both and B ; train with you both...
> 
> Really am gratefull you both took time out of your lives to visit and as promised it wil be returned...
> 
> Enjoyed the session a lot, did some stuff l have never done before, got a fu*king good pump out of it too.


hey Milky thanks for the session (paying for it) and the drink bro X


----------



## flinty90

and cheers to ROB for the lift there and back top man X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> and cheers to ROB for the lift there and back top man X


Where the hell is he ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Where the hell is he ?


he dropped me off then was going rape a roast pig when he got in i think lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> he dropped me off then was going rape a roast pig when he got in i think lol !!!


Pig has been raped, dinner wasn't bad either!

Anyway, i'll second what Flinty, Milky and Dave have said!

It was a great session and thanks for the hospitality gents, pics are going into my journal in 5 mins 

God I look TINY! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

3 big old units in the new avatar too flinty lol.................well seeing rob decided to be camera boy...he's look like a hat peg in amost you nipple heads lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> 3 big old units in the new avatar too flinty lol.................well seeing rob decided to be camera boy...he's look like a hat peg in amost you nipple heads lol


check robs journal mate for all the pics bro


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Uriel

yeah just been in robs for a look..........enough to turn any **** straight lol

like the creatures bfrom the black lagoon pmsl


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> yeah just been in robs for a look..........enough to turn any **** straight lol
> 
> like the creatures bfrom the black lagoon pmsl


Listen Ian, we cant all be as photoghenic as you can we.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah just been in robs for a look..........enough to turn any **** straight lol
> 
> like the creatures bfrom the black lagoon pmsl


cheers bro. you just jelly lol.. dont worry we will get some cuddling pics up when we train bro X


----------



## Uriel

like frankensteins fuking boy band pmsl


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Listen Ian, we cant all be as photoghenic as you can we.


you can GTF with you ian beale sh1t lol - i certainly wouldn't be leaving a kid with you for 5 minutes lol


----------



## Uriel

im not sure why flinty has the pair of knickers on his head.milks has the cnut face than needs them LMFAO xxx


----------



## Milky

I have the same hairstyle as Keith from the fu*king Prodigy !


----------



## Uriel

lol....brilliant stuff guys - i am jelly as fuk - nothing better than training with some bros who are deep in the game


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> I have the same hairstyle as Keith from the fu*king Prodigy !


fuking watch Toy Story you cnut - you look like Mr Potato Head lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> im not sure why flinty has the pair of knickers on his head.milks has the cnut face than needs them LMFAO xxx


i wore the knickers to cover up my hair, dont want to reveal progress on the beard and hair growing prematurely lol....


----------



## Uriel

that fuking milky is a rum looking fuker eh? lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> that fuking milky is a rum looking fuker eh? lol


lol he is a top bloke X


----------



## Breda

Well I see the 3 stooges and Rob have returned. I'm so fcukin jelly right now but I happy for the lot of you.... I'm defo guna start gettin myself about so I can train with you lot and get some better pics for the UK-m album


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Well I see the 3 stooges and Rob have returned. I'm so fcukin jelly right now but I happy for the lot of you.... I'm defo guna start gettin myself about so I can train with you lot and get some better pics for the UK-m album


yeah well you best bring a token black lad for the pictures or get boot polished up - i'm blacker than you pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

well jell


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks like a fun day had by the travelling UKM crew and you got to train with Mark Owen! Result! Pmsl


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like a fun day had by the travelling UKM crew and you got to train with Mark Owen! Result! Pmsl


That's Milky ya cnut!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> That's Milky ya cnut!


Lol no I don't think it is.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> well jell


Double jell


----------



## flinty90

well i may regret posting this but had a lovely joint of beef again tonight for tea lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no I don't think it is.......


Dave....??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well i may regret posting this but had a lovely joint of beef again tonight for tea lol !!!


I am on lamb mate and we have earned it today !


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Dave....??


Im far too good looking m8


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Im far too good looking m8


Flinty then....


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well i may regret posting this but had a lovely joint of beef again tonight for tea lol !!!


pmsl - why dont you stick a pic up lol


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Dave....??


i think he is talking about you ROBROID lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i think he is talking about you ROBROID lol


Ok....Suppose it beat being called Howard for a change :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> pmsl - why dont you stick a pic up lol


errrm nah im fine bro, it was nice though lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Nice pic hun, and sounds like you all had a blast...brilliant stuff...:tt2:xxx am away over to Robs to check out the days pics...


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Ok....Suppose it beat being called Howard for a change :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fvck that, Howard could grow a beard!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck that, Howard could grow a beard!


rob couldnt grow a beard around his nutsack mate tbf lol


----------



## Fatmatt79

Great day by the looks of things. Envious is the word for me. You can't beat hanging out with like minded people. Maybe one day I'll be able to hold my own with you guys!?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> rob couldnt grow a beard around his nutsack mate tbf lol


What nutsack?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> What nutsack?!


That empty bit of elbow skin between your weapon and tea towel holder.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatmatt79 said:


> Great day by the looks of things. Envious is the word for me. You can't beat hanging out with like minded people. Maybe one day I'll be able to hold my own with you guys!?


Nobodys going to hold it for you mate!?

Not that sort of arrangment.....


----------



## Milky

Fatmatt79 said:


> Great day by the looks of things. Envious is the word for me. You can't beat hanging out with like minded people. Maybe one day I'll be able to hold my own with you guys!?


Yeah you live dead handy for a workout mate dont you !!


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2777613 said:


> yeah well you best bring a token black lad for the pictures or get boot polished up - i'm blacker than you pmsl


Don't you start you cnut I am the tooken and if any boots need polishing it'll be done by me.... That's come out completely wrong but you fcukers know what I'm tryin to say


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That empty bit of elbow skin between your weapon and tea towel holder.


Never empty  Always surplus stock lol


----------



## Fatmatt79

Milky said:


> Yeah you live dead handy for a workout mate dont you !!


Haha yeah real close, but I get about! Travelling isn't an issue for me.


----------



## Glassback

Funny reading this but where is Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Funny reading this but where is Flinty?


Im here Bro lol X


----------



## flinty90

right better go and defrost the van and find out where im working this week lol...

have a good day guys, be careful in this ice please , want you all home safe tonight XX


----------



## Milky

Feeling it this morning mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Feeling it this morning mate.


X2 

Have a good day Flinty!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> right better go and defrost the van and find out where im working this week lol...
> 
> have a good day guys, be careful in this ice please , want you all home safe tonight XX


  Aw big guy, sharing the luurve.... have a nice Monday...


----------



## Uriel

yeah he's a luv sharing sorta guy lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah he's a luv sharing sorta guy lol


you better believe it lol ...

Just been a short day today , both rigs had frozen solid so no work got done lol .... apart from half hours worth of welding..

Anyway im off out tonight going to watch Henry Rollins in sheffield. looking forward to it , might nip to gym in 10 minutes for a cardio session and then get ready to get off out...

hope you have all had a good day !!!


----------



## Uriel

ouch buddy - having a frozn ring sounds bad...........those portaloos suck pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ouch buddy - having a frozn ring sounds bad...........those portaloos suck pmsl


RIG not fcukin RING lol


----------



## Uriel

alright - keep your fuking hat on lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> alright - keep your fuking hat on lol


It's frozen to his fvcking melon mate, he hasn't got any choice!


----------



## Fatstuff

u know what flinty, when i glance at your avi, it looks like somebody else on this forums avi (dont say rob lol, i mean 3 diff blokes in the pic) cant think of his name but if i do i will let u know (lol how interesting, bet u cant wait)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> u know what flinty, when i glance at your avi, it looks like somebody else on this forums avi (dont say rob lol, i mean 3 diff blokes in the pic) cant think of his name but if i do i will let u know (lol how interesting, bet u cant wait)


mate i was going to go out tonight but now you mention this i might stop in waiting for your answer pmsl !!


----------



## flinty90

Got milky texting me telling me how much is chest is aching today lol.... its gonna get you by tonight brother . its like a death touch training my way, you dont feel it till 2 days later then OUCH !! doms special !!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> mate i was going to go out tonight but now you mention this i might stop in waiting for your answer pmsl !!


no no, u go out mate, i know, i know how nail biting this must be for you but dont let it ruin ur night :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> no no, u go out mate, i know, i know how nail biting this must be for you but dont let it ruin ur night :lol:


no fcuk it im staying in lol


----------



## Fatstuff

whats his fcukin name. its doin my head in lol


----------



## Uriel

to be fair looking at milkys physique..........it might be the first time he trained chest pmsl


----------



## Uriel

i'll tell you something about milky too - he's rekindled my faith in getting some top fanny lol - he's got a face like a smashed crab and his wife is a fuking mint bird...lol


----------



## Uriel

milky - as you may have seen - this can go on for a good thirty pages you ian beale uriel calling cnut lol)


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> i'll tell you something about milky too - he's rekindled my faith in getting some top fanny lol - he's got a face like a smashed crab and his wife is a fuking mint bird...lol


Get on plenty of fish bro... plenty of desperate fanny on there


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Get on plenty of fish bro... plenty of desperate fanny on there


yeah - i will have a looksy this evening bro.......i may even pay and join a flash one like match


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> yeah - i will have a looksy this evening bro.......i may even pay and join a flash one like match


match lol, what about this one http://www.fitness-singles.com/register-camp.asp?s_kwcid=TC|22104|fitness%20singles||S|b|6939777279&gclid=CN6ygviA1a0CFUcjfAod8h4Qmg


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> match lol, what about this one http://www.fitness-singles.com/register-camp.asp?s_kwcid=TC|22104|fitness%20singles||S|b|6939777279&gclid=CN6ygviA1a0CFUcjfAod8h4Qmg


TBH, going off that thread in the MA - i should get on that fab swingers lol - get up to my back axles lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> yeah - i will have a looksy this evening bro.......i may even pay and join a flash one like match


Ohhh pushin the boat out and willin to pay are ya mate... Mate you'll love it... i fcukin did when i was banned... You seem like youve got the gift of the gaband thats all you need.... as well as a few half decent pics... i didnt even bother writing anything in the bowes they give you but i was getting offers hand over fist lol.... There are some fcukin milfs on there too but the majority is fat birds


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> TBH, going off that thread in the MA - i should get on that fab swingers lol - get up to my back axles lol


This has been recommended to me by JM


----------



## Fatstuff

lol, if im ever single, i shall be porking some scutters from these sites till my japs eye is scabby


----------



## Uriel

i had a mate - boring plain yorkshire man....you'd think he never had a fuk in him - got into servicing married women off those forums with the husbands watching...........he was at it all the time, no shortage of couples wanting this.

He always had a beer with them and layed the ground rules........as he didnt want fuking up the bum or even fondled....just watching.

He was telling me about one husband that couldn't follow the rules....kept touching his and putting him of his stroke every time he got going on the wife....

Eventually the wife bollocked him for causeing stopages and spoiling her fun - so they asked him to fuk off outside til steve finished.

He was just about to blow his beans and the husband burst back in - running towards them spanking his monkey....OBVIOUSLY close to jizzing and he got to them and hosed them both down with gallons of spunk pmsl


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Ohhh pushin the boat out and willin to pay are ya mate... Mate you'll love it... i fcukin did when i was banned... You seem like youve got the gift of the gaband thats all you need.... as well as a few half decent pics... i didnt even bother writing anything in the bowes they give you but i was getting offers hand over fist lol.... There are some fcukin milfs on there too but the majority is fat birds


did u put top off shot up?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> did u put top off shot up?


He said he got offers mate, so I doubt it


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i had a mate - boring plain yorkshire man....you'd think he never had a fuk in him - got into servicing married women off those forums with the husbands watching...........he was at it all the time, no shortage of couples wanting this.
> 
> He always had a beer with them and layed the ground rules........as he didnt want fuking up the bum or even fondled....just watching.
> 
> He was telling me about one husband that couldn't follow the rules....kept touching his and putting him of his stroke every time he got going on the wife....
> 
> Eventually the wife bollocked him for causeing stopages and spoiling her fun - so they asked him to fuk off outside til steve finished.
> 
> He was just about to blow his beans and the husband burst back in - running towards them spanking his monkey....OBVIOUSLY close to jizzing and he got to them and hosed them both down with gallons of spunk pmsl


lol it was probably the plan from the start with the couple lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> did u put top off shot up?


pmsl .. that would have got him more vicars and MP's knocking his door down


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> lol it was probably the plan from the start with the couple lol


tbh thats what i though............i wouldnt give a fuk.........wild horses couldt stop me once i got my fuk on lol


----------



## eezy1

try blinddates - its for the visually impaired so u might get lucky :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

eezy1 said:


> try blinddates - its for the visually impaired so u might get lucky :thumbup1:


sounds like a lorra lorra fun (see what i did there:rolleye


----------



## Uriel

eezy1 said:


> try blinddates - its for the visually impaired so u might get lucky :thumbup1:


fuk know where you'd get lucky bro...............maybe russian gay desperate trawlermen who for some reason have gone without sex since 1937 dot com


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> fuk know where you'd get lucky bro...............maybe russian gay desperate trawlermen who for some reason have gone without sex since 1937 dot com


not tried that site yet:huh:


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> did u put top off shot up?


Of course i fcukin did bro.... had a few mug shots but most were top off shots... had to be done!!!


----------



## Uriel

hey BTW fellas in the know.....i got a little freebie from a mate....4 Cialis to try...never used it before.....i've used viagra and kamagra in the past (obv i dont need it - was just for extra va va voom.....)

best time to take cialis for enhanced naughty time???


----------



## flinty90

will you cnuts fcuk off out my journal with your sad b4stard lonely hearts columns fcuk sake , never seen so many pathetic losers in same 3 pages lmfao


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Of course i fcukin did bro.... had a few mug shots but most were top off shots... had to be done!!!


did u explain that u are black in real life, its only fair they know beforehand


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> will you cnuts fcuk off out my journal with your sad b4stard lonely hearts columns fcuk sake , never seen so many pathetic losers in same 3 pages lmfao


just look at ur avi :rolleye:


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Of course i fcukin did bro.... had a few mug shots but most were top off shots... had to be done!!!


obv - its ok for you with the emaciated model look................do you think it would put birds off me?

i'm a fuking unit fellas - i look like i will hospitalize them.....which i might lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hey BTW fellas in the know.....i got a little freebie from a mate....4 Cialis to try...never used it before.....i've used viagra and kamagra in the past (obv i dont need it - was just for extra va va voom.....)
> 
> *best time to take cialis for enhanced naughty time???*


Well when you actually have a woman would be a start bro pmsl !!!

or watch a rerun of the last special olympics and knock the fcukin ears off it !!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> just look at ur avi :rolleye:


yep 3 happily married blokes X


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> obv - its ok for you with the emaciated model look................do you think it would put birds off me?
> 
> i'm a fuking unit fellas - i look like i will hospitalize them.....which i might lol


mate thats the least of ur worries wait till they see ur mush:mellow:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Well when you actually have a woman would be a start bro pmsl !!!
> 
> !


mate thats the eazy part - my chat up lines never fail

"Does this voddy red bull taste of rohypnol?"


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> hey BTW fellas in the know.....i got a little freebie from a mate....4 Cialis to try...never used it before.....i've used viagra and kamagra in the past (obv i dont need it - was just for extra va va voom.....)
> 
> best time to take cialis for enhanced naughty time???


PMSL gtg that sh!t mate i got some from a pal of mine too... pop 2 1 hour before rogering starts and you're away mate... And yes just for the extra va va voom lol


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> mate thats the least of ur worries wait till they see ur mush:mellow:


i'm like a tonk young robert redford you jelly cnut


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> mate thats the least of ur worries wait till they see ur mush:mellow:


thats a bit harsh to be fair.. some women are willing to overlook the lets call it "weathered look" face wise when confronted with a bloke like uriels physique and sexual prowess...

to be fair the way he talks even i would let him have a go on me, if he lived up to his promises about sending me to fcukin space and back !! lol


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> PMSL gtg that sh!t mate i got some from a pal of mine too... pop 2 1 hour before rogering starts and you're away mate... And yes just for the extra va va voom lol


mate - i normally only manage to beef the spam pocket for 6 to 8 hours.............will i be at it much longer on that tack?

my heart usually gives up before my piece lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i'm like a tonk young robert redford you jelly cnut




hmmmm..... i beg to differ


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> thats a bit harsh to be fair.. some women are willing to overlook the lets call it "weathered look" face wise when confronted with a bloke like uriels physique and sexual prowess...
> 
> to be fair the way he talks even i would let him have a go on me, if he lived up to his promises about sending me to fcukin space and back !! lol


we know u would mate


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> obv - its ok for you with the emaciated model look................do you think it would put birds off me?
> 
> i'm a fuking unit fellas - i look like i will hospitalize them.....which i might lol


I know girls go for the skinny fella but you've got a niche look man you want a chick thats into that so get your fcukin top off

And yes smash there pelvises and put them in a wheelchair bro... You'll like that wont you you cripple loving cnut


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thats a bit harsh to be fair.. some women are willing to overlook the lets call it "weathered look" face wise when confronted with a bloke like uriels physique and sexual prowess...
> 
> to be fair the way he talks even i would let him have a go on me, if he lived up to his promises about sending me to fcukin space and back !! lol


like everything else about me bro - i walk the walk...............i'm like a fuking steam mallet when i get my fuk on.......and i'm one of the dirtiest cnuts going pmsl


----------



## Fatmatt79

flinty90 said:


> thats a bit harsh to be fair.. some women are willing to overlook the lets call it "weathered look" face wise when confronted with a bloke like uriels physique and sexual prowess...
> 
> to be fair the way he talks even i would let him have a go on me, if he lived up to his promises about sending me to fcukin space and back !! lol


That's all well and good mate but the way he talks, once you've finished blowing your custard, your 4rsehole would be ripped to shreds! :crying:


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 72764
> 
> 
> hmmmm..... i beg to differ


get your misses in my profile page, i'll do her a night for u and we'll see if she goes back to you:wink:


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> mate - i normally only manage to beef the spam pocket for 6 to 8 hours.............will i be at it much longer on that tack?
> 
> my heart usually gives up before my piece lol


Nah mate but you'll be breakin PB's on the stuff

I think its pretty decent stuff tbf but never used Viagra to compare the two


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> we know u would mate


Dam right...

Mate i will take it any which way ...

i think i could easily call myself bisexual even though i have never done owt with a bloke i would never say i wouldnt !!!

fcuk it .. its just nature, cumming is cumming in my book wether it be a fitty or a fcukin mushy chopped cnut slurping on my beef roll lol...

live and let live bro


----------



## Fatstuff

Is this the 'I'm straight' thread?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> get your misses in my profile page, i'll do her a night for u and we'll see if she goes back to you:wink:


seriously Uri if you have got a massive shlong my missus would love to sample that. i would let you aswell whilst she is slurping me off (seriously) but if your not massively wide then its pointless . cos i have the width of a triple chocolate log lol !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Uriel said:


> hey BTW fellas in the know.....i got a little freebie from a mate....4 Cialis to try...never used it before.....i've used viagra and kamagra in the past (obv i dont need it - was just for extra va va voom.....)
> 
> best time to take cialis for enhanced naughty time???


The half life is 4x longer than Viagra so just bash it down on the day and you're good until the next day. Unlike Viagra where it's half life is only several hours.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> seriously Uri if you have got a massive shlong my missus would love to sample that. i would let you aswell whilst she is slurping me off (seriously) but if your not massively wide then its pointless . cos i have the width of a triple chocolate log lol !!!


I push it in with my calf though lol


----------



## Uriel

TrainingwithMS said:


> The half life is 4x longer than Viagra so just bash it down on the day and you're good until the next day. Unlike Viagra where it's half life is only several hours.


nice one bro.........now.......to select a victim pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> nice one bro.........now.......to select a victim pmsl


YOU RAAAAANG pmsl


----------



## Uriel

i'm going to have to go for a worky [email protected] now - you dirty cnuts have got me rapey lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> i'm going to have to go for a worky [email protected] now - you dirty cnuts have got me rapey lol


Enjoy bro lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Dam right...
> 
> Mate i will take it any which way ...
> 
> i think i could easily call myself bisexual even though i have never done owt with a bloke i would never say i wouldnt !!!
> 
> fcuk it .. its just nature, cumming is cumming in my book wether it be a fitty or a fcukin mushy chopped cnut slurping on my beef roll lol...
> 
> live and let live bro


I can't make it this weekend mate :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I can't make it this weekend mate :whistling:


your loss brother X


----------



## flinty90

right im off to sheffield to watch Mr Rollins cant wait.. see ya later fcukers X


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> right im off to sheffield to watch Mr Rollins cant wait.. see ya later fcukers X


enjoy mate xx


----------



## DiggyV

andy said:


> enjoy mate xx


thinking of catching him this tour as well - all spoken word - should be brilliant!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

flinty90 said:


> right im off to sheffield to watch Mr Rollins cant wait.. see ya later fcukers X


He's not a bad actor too that fella, played a good part in Sons of Anarchy during the 2nd season.

Enjoy m8


----------



## Fatstuff

whats mr rollins?


----------



## Fatstuff

TrainingwithMS said:


> He's not a bad actor too that fella, played a good part in Sons of Anarchy during the 2nd season.
> 
> Enjoy m8


LOL where was u when i started a thread about SOA, it failed miserably and i got laughed at


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> whats mr rollins?


Henry Rollins.

Frontman for Black Flag and The Rollins Band. Actor and poet. Built pretty well - solid looking!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Fatstuff said:


> LOL where was u when i started a thread about SOA, it failed miserably and i got laughed at


Haha sorry mate I never saw the thread, love the show though and good to see a brit being the pivotal character in one of their shows much like Hugh Laurie in House!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

DiggyV said:


> Henry Rollins.
> 
> Frontman for Black Flag and The Rollins Band. Actor and poet. Built pretty well - solid looking!


Yeah he's a lump alright


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> right im off to sheffield to watch Mr Rollins cant wait.. see ya later fcukers X


Have a good 1 fella


----------



## Fatstuff

TrainingwithMS said:


> Haha sorry mate I never saw the thread, love the show though and good to see a brit being the pivotal character in one of their shows much like Hugh Laurie in House!!


brits are taking over in america, i didnt realise he was a brit until researching it, and finding out that he was in green street, hes more convincing as a yank than a cockney, could see straight through him in green street


----------



## Fatstuff

ohhhhh he was the white supremist guy


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> ohhhhh he was the white supremist guy


in sons of Anarchy - yes....

Pretty much opposite to his beliefs though I believe.

was also in Johnny Mnemonic I think with Keanu Reeves, os some such typical future shock Keanu movie....


----------



## Fatstuff

DiggyV said:


> in sons of Anarchy - yes....
> 
> Pretty much opposite to his beliefs though I believe.
> 
> was also in Johnny Mnemonic I think with Keanu Reeves, os some such typical future shock Keanu movie....


so u seen SOA too, where was u when i started that thread and NS7 decided to abuse me lol


----------



## flinty90

yeah dig its the spoken word were going to watch tonight . Funny guy actually x


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> so u seen SOA too, where was u when i started that thread and NS7 decided to abuse me lol


only a couple of shows. Dont really get to watch TV during the week.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Fatstuff said:


> brits are taking over in america, i didnt realise he was a brit until researching it, and finding out that he was in green street, hes more convincing as a yank than a cockney, could see straight through him in green street


Yeah Green Street was quite funny but didn't really measure up to Football Factory which was a classic :lol:


----------



## Glassback

This journal turned in to ****ing mothers at a nursery or what?

Look good in avi flinty x


----------



## Breda

Glassback:2781367 said:


> This journal turned in to ****ing mothers at a nursery or what?
> 
> Look good in avi flinty x


This journal is all things to all men bro


----------



## Uriel

Best journal on ukm x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Best journal on ukm x


you fcukin liar. i see your comment about boycotting my journal to lay about in ROBROIDS lol...

Henry Rollins last night was fcukin awesome. doing spoken word, just basically talking about his life and journeys , and his thoughts on the world today, that guy is interesting ..

not like his old stuff where he is angry and swears a lot, he didnt swear at all last night, his vocal technique and vocabulary have got me thinking about learning the pleasrue of words..

OK save the gay comments.. I think its great that people have such a massive library of words that they use and can reference them in a conversation. keeps it sounding interesting IMO. i wouls love to have a big vocab range and be able to use it...

Anyway if you get chance to see this guy and your interested in interesting people its well worth it.. he spoke non stop for like 3 hours he didnt stop for a break or a sip of water...

it was like he was just flowing with energy and his tune was wordmanship.. awesome really...

Ok so that was my night it was good...

Now most of you poor fcukers that are up and ready for work now will know its fcukin frozen solid lol.. have a good day , and as always be safe X

im at yorkshire sculpture park again today finishing the last shot (supposedly)

protein down, my cup of tea keeping my hands warm lol... have a good one guys. training tonight !!


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> you fcukin liar. i see your comment about boycotting my journal to lay about in ROBROIDS lol...
> 
> Henry Rollins last night was fcukin awesome. doing spoken word, just basically talking about his life and journeys , and his thoughts on the world today, that guy is interesting ..
> 
> not like his old stuff where he is angry and swears a lot, he didnt swear at all last night, his vocal technique and vocabulary have got me thinking about learning the pleasrue of words..
> 
> OK save the gay comments.. I think its great that people have such a massive library of words that they use and can reference them in a conversation. keeps it sounding interesting IMO. i wouls love to have a big vocab range and be able to use it...
> 
> Anyway if you get chance to see this guy and your interested in interesting people its well worth it.. he spoke non stop for like 3 hours he didnt stop for a break or a sip of water...
> 
> it was like he was just flowing with energy and his tune was wordmanship.. awesome really...
> 
> Ok so that was my night it was good...
> 
> Now most of you poor fcukers that are up and ready for work now will know its fcukin frozen solid lol.. have a good day , and as always be safe X
> 
> im at yorkshire sculpture park again today finishing the last shot (supposedly)
> 
> protein down, *my cup of tea keeping my hands warm lol.*.. have a good one guys. training tonight !!


****er lol! Be safe mate x don't choke on your fookin tea!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you fcukin liar. i see your comment about boycotting my journal to lay about in ROBROIDS lol...


STFU you needy cnut...you should know better than anyone the problems that poor gimped cnut rob has got - ffs....help me throw the dog a fuking bone here....he laps that sh1t up....he idlises you and me.....

yes it fuking freezing this morning..........but like GAY cold....minus 1.5 - you fuking homos should try Oslo this time of year...like i was working outside all [email protected] night in it

I had a tee shirt and thong on deicing my motor


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> STFU you needy cnut...you should know better than anyone the problems that poor gimped cnut rob has got - ffs....help me throw the dog a fuking bone here....he laps that sh1t up....he idlises you and me.....
> 
> yes it fuking freezing this morning..........but like GAY cold....minus 1.5 - you fuking homos should try Oslo this time of year...like i was working outside all [email protected] night in it
> 
> I had a tee shirt and thong on deicing my motor


Morning!


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Morning!


oh hi mate - ignore that (was just talking flinty down from a bitch fest - you know what he's like lol)

i'm a sliver tongued cnut on the side eh? xx


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> oh hi mate - ignore that (was just talking flinty down from a bitch fest - you know what he's like lol)
> 
> i'm a sliver tongued cnut on the side eh? xx


Lol - its all light hearted and taken with a pinch of salt 

Roll on when we all train!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

whats popping you dirty roiders


----------



## Guest

Afghan said:


> whats popping you dirty roiders


My delts as we speak :lol:


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Lol - its all light hearted and taken with a pinch of salt
> 
> Roll on when we all train!!


i think next weekend would be sweeeeeeeeeettttttt.

i will be jacked, stacked - end of the cycle - stimmed - pimped.....tonk....shonkey and might even have me pods emptied lol


----------



## Uriel

if much of that made sense - you have been hanging with me waayyyyy too long lol


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> whats popping you dirty roiders


oh i have been a very very filthy roider...................forgive me squeak (god of the natty's) - for i have sinned at the furry alter of geariness...i have drank keavily from the demonic nipples of tren.....

and i have known the dirty love of well over 2 of your earth grams of sauce lol


----------



## flinty90

GUys im struggling today...

got back from work, and made the mistake of sitting down after a shower, now i feel tired out ~(didnt get a lot of sleep last night) im lacking motivation, and really wanted to get to gym and do some cardio tonight..

help . or shall i blow it off.. i feel fcuked its getting harder and harder to otivate myself at minute, work is taking it out of me, calories are low on this cut and im craving a lot of sh1t. so far i have held out and im doing well weight wise... but its getting harder...

i have had 2 people asking if i have put weight on in the last week .. so i think my size must be showing through a bit now, as i know im 9 pounds lighter so i could be insulted but i take it that im just looking bigger even by losing weight, ..

anyway gym or stay home tonight ???

as lon as i get 2 cardio sessions in midweek im happy, saturday will be another full upper body , and sunday i will do lower body ... but cardio is whats hurting me at minute !!


----------



## Uriel

i have known the burning all night test erections and sought out mucky women to quench the beefy poker of dht lol


----------



## Uriel

get to it soldier - or i will rape you entire household


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> i think next weekend would be sweeeeeeeeeettttttt.
> 
> i will be jacked, stacked - end of the cycle - stimmed - pimped.....tonk....shonkey and might even have me pods emptied lol


Lets hope those pods get emptied bro


----------



## Uriel

i had about 3 hours sleep last night talking sh1t on the net.....will finish a 12 shift at 7 and im off to do back and arms...........i've had 4 sudafeds and a LOT of coffee lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> GUys im struggling today...
> 
> got back from work, and made the mistake of sitting down after a shower, now i feel tired out ~(didnt get a lot of sleep last night) im lacking motivation, and really wanted to get to gym and do some cardio tonight..
> 
> help . or shall i blow it off.. i feel fcuked its getting harder and harder to otivate myself at minute, work is taking it out of me, calories are low on this cut and im craving a lot of sh1t. so far i have held out and im doing well weight wise... but its getting harder...
> 
> i have had 2 people asking if i have put weight on in the last week .. so i think my size must be showing through a bit now, as i know im 9 pounds lighter so i could be insulted but i take it that im just looking bigger even by losing weight, ..
> 
> anyway gym or stay home tonight ???
> 
> as lon as i get 2 cardio sessions in midweek im happy, saturday will be another full upper body , and sunday i will do lower body ... but cardio is whats hurting me at minute !!


Go to the gym you lazy cnut.. We all have those days but its mental bro your body is strong tell your mind to fcuk off and do what you gotta do


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i had about 3 hours sleep last night talking sh1t on the net.....will finish a 12 shift at 7 and im off to do back and arms...........i've had 2 sudafeds and a LOT of coffee lol


nice one mate... i feel drained ... but i will go and do 1 hour cardio , i will leave in 5 minutes or so bro ...

oh and do you mean you want to train next weekend ?? not this weekend coming ??


----------



## luther1

I have those nights Flinty when i get in from work and could just fall asleep. Once i get to the gym i'm ok,however,when cardio is involved then i can spend an hour down the gym chatting to folk and feeling lethargic then go home. One day off won't hurt you bro,you have a physical job so thats good enough. If you worked in an office i'd say get down to the gym you cnut. Your call bro,but theres no shame/harm in a night off to recharge the batteries


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> i had about 3 hours sleep last night talking sh1t on the net.....will finish a 12 shift at 7 and im off to do back and arms...........i've had 4 sudafeds and a LOT of coffee lol


I've had a few of those nights and its only guna get worse mate.... If you dont post on here too much over the next coming weeks we'll know why.... You be in london waist deep in vag pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Go to the gym you lazy cnut.. We all have those days but its mental bro your body is strong tell your mind to fcuk off and do what you gotta do


come on im hardly lazy bro... my mind is playing tricks on me.. im craving eating rubbish, when i dont need it... its like a fcukin disease that eats away at you your mnd is telling you that you want something but you really dont want to have it .. i hate it when tis **** happens!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty check you cell phone lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty check you cell phone lol


???


----------



## Fatstuff

Mobile phone u yank wannabe


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> come on im hardly lazy bro... my mind is playing tricks on me.. im craving eating rubbish, when i dont need it... its like a fcukin disease that eats away at you your mnd is telling you that you want something but you really dont want to have it .. i hate it when tis **** happens!!


Keep strong and resist the sh1t huni, think of unveiling that new buffness....although..theres no harm in a little of what you fancy eh? :001_tt2:


----------



## Uriel

yeah lol - i worked with a lot of scandanavians for 3 years - they learn english off the tv and i had to use a lot of americansms - lol pardon me


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> come on im hardly lazy bro... my mind is playing tricks on me.. im craving eating rubbish, when i dont need it... its like a fcukin disease that eats away at you your mnd is telling you that you want something but you really dont want to have it .. i hate it when tis **** happens!!


I know you aint lazy bud but all you can do is listen to your body mate... sometimes its mind over matter but only you can decide that either way 1 day out of the gym wont matter in the grand scheme of things but i tell you what you will feel tons better if you did go


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I know you aint lazy bud but all you can do is listen to your body mate... sometimes its mind over matter but only you can decide that either way 1 day out of the gym wont matter in the grand scheme of things but i tell you what you will feel tons better if you did go


yes your right im going now !! 1 hour cardio here come X


----------



## andy

flinty, dont let sh!tty food get the better of you mate....


----------



## Mr_Morocco

a kebab n chips will do nicely in this weather tbh


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2784445 said:


> yes your right im going now !! 1 hour cardio here come X


Good man rest is for the dead


----------



## andy

Uriel said:


> yeah lol - i worked with a lot of scandanavians for 3 years - they learn english off the tv and i had to use a lot of americansms - lol pardon me


alright already you douchebag


----------



## luther1

Another fcuked cross trainer tonight then when the fat cnut gets on it


----------



## flinty90

Back from gym.. Uriel sent me a bit of motivation by text message lol.. i put my phone arms length from me and got on treadmill and tried to touch them lol..

Seriously though

30 minutes fast blast on bike i had my hoodie up and was just focused on my music,( i would be sh1t without my ipod) it fcukin storms me into training listening to some heavy tunes..

then did a back session

seated row 2 sets 15 @ 100 kg

bent over DB row 2 sets 15 @ 45kg

standing straight arm pushdowns 2 sets 15 @ 25 kg

incline bench rows 2 sets 15 @ 110 kg 1 set over hand one set underhand grip

finished with 2 sets of 15 roman chair...

then blasted back onto the treadmill level 4 incline at 3.7 mph and thrashed it for 30 minutes..

then did 100 ab crunches on machine with 45 kg

fcukin sweating like a rapist. but im so glad i went.. it also took away cravings for crap.

just eaten carrots , brussels and 270 grammes chicken breast ...

feel good again, although very tired XXX

thanks for bieng here people love ya all X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

good workout mate n i bet you feel good after going even though you didnt feel like it

:beer:


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> good workout mate n i bet you feel good after going even though you didnt feel like it
> 
> :beer:


cheers mate, yeah feel back on top , amazing what a couple of hours can do mate !!!


----------



## Milky

Well done brother......

I need another good workout..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well done brother......
> 
> I need another good workout..


doing back as eased off my tight chest aswell mate lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great session there mate. Fair play for

Hitting the cardio hard!


----------



## Guest

Quality workout mate!

30 mins on the bike then pull 100kg! :clap: Your a fcuking machine!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Quality workout mate!
> 
> 30 mins on the bike then pull 100kg! :clap: Your a fcuking machine!!!


well i did 30 minutes on bike and was going to go straight onto treadmill for half hour... but i thought a bit of a back stretch would ease off my chest, and when i started i just got into it and smashed it lol...

then decided to nip onto treadmill to whack out another 30 minutes, as cardio is what my main aim was through the week !!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> well i did 30 minutes on bike and was going to go straight onto treadmill for half hour... but i thought a bit of a back stretch would ease off my chest, and when i started i just got into it and smashed it lol...
> 
> then decided to nip onto treadmill to whack out another 30 minutes, as cardio is what my main aim was through the week !!


Animal


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well i did 30 minutes on bike and was going to go straight onto treadmill for half hour... but i thought a bit of a back stretch would ease off my chest, and when i started i just got into it and smashed it lol...
> 
> then decided to nip onto treadmill to whack out another 30 minutes, as cardio is what my main aim was through the week !!


PMSL!

"then decided to nip onto the treadmill"

You loon!

So what's the plan saturday......


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> "then decided to nip onto the treadmill"
> 
> You loon!
> 
> So what's the plan saturday......


upper body again mate, similair thing as last time but reversed so we start on shoulders finish on chest bro !!! should be good !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> upper body again mate, similair thing as last time but reversed so we start on shoulders finish on chest bro !!! should be good !!!


Excellent! Can't wait for it!

Rang the gym earlier, no bullets have turned up lol!

What do you reckon for a quick fix.... yes i'm a dirty roiding ****!

Oh, Halo saturday :wink:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Excellent! Can't wait for it!
> 
> Rang the gym earlier, no bullets have turned up lol!
> 
> What do you reckon for a quick fix.... yes i'm a dirty roiding ****!
> 
> Oh, Halo saturday :wink:


quick fix ... not sure mate how long did you have left on them ??? and will halo for saturday sounds good lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> quick fix ... not sure mate how long did you have left on them ??? and will halo for saturday sounds good lol !!!


I had about 10 days worth left, fcuk it! I'll start chasing the dragon :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I had about 10 days worth left, fcuk it! I'll start chasing the dragon :lol:


i have decided im going to train to destruction on saturday mate, you better be taking everything you have in your ****nel , time to kick this b1tch up a notch ... me and mike will be on it !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i have decided im going to train to destruction on saturday mate, you better be taking everything you have in your ****nel , time to kick this b1tch up a notch ... me and mike will be on it !!!


HELL YEAH!

I'll take some Rage, 3 Blaze, Mike can pour his orange fury down my trap as he does :lol: then the Halo !!!!


----------



## Uriel

I got my back and bi fuking toasted .....wikid wo

Glad you liked those motivational funbags bud LOL........that dirty cnut breda had them but aced me with a shocker lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Flintys gay


----------



## Uriel

I think he is more bi curious fatty........you no risten!


----------



## Uriel

Let me know flinty if you want to train next weekend bud.....

I'm not going to lie.........its going to be extremely gut wrenching.....ball fracturing, anus collapsing, penis twitching stuff.........u will be emotional xxxx lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Let me know flinty if you want to train next weekend bud.....
> 
> I'm not going to lie.........its going to be extremely gut wrenching.....ball fracturing, anus collapsing, penis twitching stuff.........u will be emotional xxxx lol


if its next weekend then yes bro definitely. if its this weekend coming then i cant as i have my lad this weekend ... but next weekend lets get it on bro .. i might eat more calories and get really buff then hahaha !!!

ROBROID what ya reckon bro !! you ready to wreck it with big Uri X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ROBROID what ya reckon bro !! you ready to wreck it with big Uri X


Course I am! :2guns:

Lets do it 

Shall we go for the Saturday........?


----------



## Uriel

i will chalk it in for next saturday the los amigos xx


----------



## Uriel

i will have a 4 gram finale to my blast and train until my entire rectum detonates lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i will have a 4 gram finale to my blast and train until my entire rectum detonates lol


what shall we train mate ??? or shall we play it by ear.. could do a full upper body session to really smash it X


----------



## flinty90

oh and Uri the first time i see you rushing a fcukin rep im going to headbutt you in the c0ck lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i will have a 4 gram finale to my blast and train until my entire rectum detonates lol


Looks like you guys are going to get about 5 good minutes out of this old cnut until he prolapses and sh1ts out a lung so make it count! 

Jelly? Me....no....... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Rest in peace uriel, your crude Scottish charm shall be missed by many!!


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Rest in peace uriel, your crude Scottish charm shall be missed by many!!


Get real - i'm going to leave a pair of smoking skid marks on the gym sh1tter floor where once stood flinty and rob pmsl.

FULL Upper Body IT Is - IF we dont all wake up in a renal unit - you are a massive used johnny


----------



## Uriel

and reps to whoever passes away in the ambulence lol


----------



## Mingster

Does this mean more ugly mug shots....er, gym buddy photo's?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Get real - i'm going to leave a pair of smoking skid marks on the gym sh1tter floor where once stood flinty and rob pmsl.
> 
> FULL Upper Body IT Is - IF we dont all wake up in a renal unit - you are a massive used johnny


Rob passes out just loading my fcukin weights on the bar pmsl/..

so shoulders , back and chest in same session , a couple of exercises on each 3 sets yeah ???


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Does this mean more ugly mug shots....er, gym buddy photo's?


dam right, im getting photos of my ugly mug with as many cnuts on here as i can this year X


----------



## luther1

Take a translator with you so you can understand what the Scottish cnut is saying.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Take a translator with you so you can understand what the Scottish cnut is saying.


have you spoke to him on the phone ????

Spoke to milky before i met him and he sounds likke he is 16 years old with no b0llocks on the phone . then you meet him and obviously he is a little bit more mature than 16 lol !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> have you spoke to him on the phone ????
> 
> Spoke to milky before i met him and he sounds likke he is 16 years old with no b0llocks on the phone . then you meet him and obviously he is a little bit more mature than 16 lol !!!


No i haven't and if you tell me he speaks like little lord Fauntleroy i'm going to put a bullet in my head


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> No i haven't and if you tell me he speaks like little lord Fauntleroy i'm going to put a bullet in my head


I tell you what mate, he better be ALL THAT when i meet him. i will have been in a calorie defecit for over 5 weeks, so if that cnut isnt p1ssing all over me lifts wise i am going to be calling him girls names from there onwards.. i want to be impressed by him and beating me by 10 - 15 kg isnt enough IMO he better be smashing it whilst i scream at him the fcukin scottish bummer


----------



## luther1

Meeting the pigein chested cnut will be like going to see Santa when your 20. You're kind of inquisitive,but when you meet him you just want to punch the paedo right in the swede. I bet hes 5' 3" and fcuking stinks


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Meeting the pigein chested cnut will be like going to see Santa when your 20. You're kind of inquisitive,but when you meet him you just want to punch the paedo right in the swede. I bet hes 5' 3" and fcuking stinks


i am going to give him a full on man hug, and try and press myself up against his c0ck. That should break the ice


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i am going to give him a full on man hug, and try and press myself up against his c0ck. That should break the ice


Not so jelly anymore..........ah who am I kidding!


----------



## luther1

Hes one of those blokes you've got to man hug though isn't he. I want the full sp on how tiny his c0ck is,i'm sick of his $hagging stories so he better be packing to at least back them up a little bit


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Not so jelly anymore..........ah who am I kidding!


your next bro lol !!! you and that fcukin shoe shine boy !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Hes one of those blokes you've got to man hug though isn't he. I want the full sp on how tiny his c0ck is,i'm sick of his $hagging stories so he better be packing to at least back them up a little bit


only thing he will be packing is the fcukin gear into his system ready for when im throwing the cnut around the gym... we will see how he calls my fcukin judo skills then hey !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> only thing he will be packing is the fcukin gear into his system ready for when im throwing the cnut around the gym... we will see how he calls my fcukin judo skills then hey !!!


You need sumo skills with that fat cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your next bro lol !!! you and that fcukin shoe shine boy !!!


Sir, yes ,Sir! I'll train with you guys, Brenda can fold the towels and tidy the smaller plates up :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You need sumo skills with that fat cnut


well i wont go there about fat , but when the cnut turns up looking like a fcukin model of the gasp clothing catalogue, smelling like fanny fat and dripping with sweat cos the gym has 4 steps up into reception and the 4 gram of gear is trying to pour out of every orifice.. and then he starts fcukin screaming about his bad back and lumber f5 or whatever it is that he fcukin pulled back in vietnam whilst shopping for anal beads , trying to explain how the pink dumbells help him sleep at night ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well i wont go there about fat , but when the cnut turns up looking like a fcukin model of the gasp clothing catalogue, smelling like fanny fat and dripping with sweat cos the gym has 4 steps up into reception and the 4 gram of gear is trying to pour out of every orifice.. and then he starts fcukin screaming about his bad back and lumber f5 or whatever it is that he fcukin pulled back in vietnam whilst shopping for anal beads , trying to explain how the pink dumbells help him sleep at night ...


hahahahahaha


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 72979


LMFAO thats the picture sorted mate no need to mess it up with any more when we train now hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LMFAO thats the picture sorted mate no need to mess it up with any more when we train now hahaha


Love it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

As he opens his car door, a load of dry ice will pour out onto the gym carpark like hes in a fcuking music video. He'll sashay up to the door like John Wayne with piles and warm up and stretch like some fcuking pro. He'll want to start with bench and will bore the $hit out of you with his 'back in the day' 180 for 6 bollox story. He'll be sweating like a fat bird in disco knowing that hes just about to get found out. Even gay Rob will out bench the [email protected] and he'll say hes had no sleep,done a 72 hour shift doing oil and filter changes on fcuking bi-planes and tell you 'his butcher' couldn't deliver those special sausages this week so hes down on energy. Then he'll say he was up all night smashing the back doors in on a retard who had pi$$ flaps like the doors on the zeppelin factory, so please excuse him if he can only bench 80 for 6. The deltless cnut


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> As he opens his car door, a load of dry ice will pour out onto the gym carpark like hes in a fcuking music video. He'll sashay up to the door like John Wayne with piles and warm up and stretch like some fcuking pro. He'll want to start with bench and will bore the $hit out of you with his 'back in the day' 180 for 6 bollox story. He'll be sweating like a fat bird in disco knowing that hes just about to get found out. Even gay Rob will out bench the [email protected] and he'll say hes had no sleep,done a 72 hour shift doing oil and filter changes on fcuking bi-planes and tell you 'his butcher' couldn't deliver those special sausages this week so hes down on energy. Then he'll say he was up all night smashing the back doors in on a retard who had pi$$ flaps like the doors on the zeppelin factory, so please excuse him if he can only bench 80 for 6. The deltless cnut


yeah he will be totally hardcore, (probably turn into gym with a bottle of lucozade sport) slam it down on the side and accidentally break his hand, this will be made a meal of and then spend the rest of the session complining about how his hand hurts and thats why he is sticking with the 12 kg DB's ...

probably turn up in fcukin stripey baggy gym bottoms from 1983 trying to show how much of a veteran he is too lifting aswell..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah he will be totally hardcore, (probably turn into gym with a bottle of lucozade sport) slam it down on the side and accidentally break his hand, this will be made a meal of and then spend the rest of the session complining about how his hand hurts and thats why he is sticking with the 12 kg DB's ...
> 
> probably turn up in fcukin stripey baggy gym bottoms from 1983 trying to show how much of a veteran he is too lifting aswell..


He'll have those turquoise bottoms on and a gay cap sleeved t-shirt like in that picture hes got,the silly looking rent boy cnut


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> He'll have those turquoise bottoms on and a gay cap sleeved t-shirt like in that picture hes got,the silly looking rent boy cnut


i reckon he will be making out that he got p1ssed up on a bottle of pinot gresio and shagged his two crocodilla beasts from his houseshare, he makes out he hates it there but i bet there all wishing the cnut would fcuk off as he just sits in his room stinking up the place , and normally stands around in the kitchen making his fcukin crap meals that he thinks he are fcukin awesome whilst standing in his fcukin scruffy pants demanding that they take pictures of his 1 fcukin leg that looks like a saturday nights worth of business from ali's fcukin kebab shop down the road !!!


----------



## luther1

Oooh,i can't be ar$ed to drive home tonight,i'll stay in me digs with those heffers instead. I bet the cnut walks round the house all night in his towel like his owns the fcuking place,eating pot noodles and telling them shagging stories and [email protected] on about when he was a fcuking wing commander in the RAF. I bet theres a massive poster of himself on the communal lounge wall,that one of his back,which incidentally, is the favourite sight all his birds prefered,the back of Uriel haha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Oooh,i can't be ar$ed to drive home tonight,i'll stay in me digs with those heffers instead. I bet the cnut walks round the house all night in his towel like his owns the fcuking place,eating pot noodles and telling them shagging stories and [email protected] on about when he was a fcuking wing commander in the RAF. I bet theres a massive poster of himself on the communal lounge wall,that one of his back,which incidentally, is the favourite sight all his birds prefered,the back of Uriel haha


yeah mate, what is it about that fcukin white towel, i bet there thinking i wish the cnut would put some clothes on or buy a bigger towel... .. i bet when he fcuks off to work (well that place where he does all his w4nking) the 2 birds are calling him every cnut under the sun...

In fact i bet the birds are fit as fcuk and Uriel makes out there ugly lezzers cos they wouldnt touch him with a fcukin barge pole... but he struts around here making himself feel better thinking that he can have them both but making a picture in his head that there ugy lezzers,, ( its the typical defensive response if i have ever seen one ) lol


----------



## luther1

I bet they put itching powder all over that towel so when the cnut dries his bollox, hes got to sit and think for a while why his nuts itch,so then the stupid cnut actually starts believing his own bull$hit $hagging stories that hes caught a dose. When he gets in from work i bet they all go to their rooms to get away from the boring [email protected] and they text each other keeping lookout for when he stands on a chair trying to look into the glass bit over their bedroom doors so he can [email protected] over them. I'd love to hear the stories they tell at work about the [email protected],i bet they're a radical departure from his


----------



## flinty90

i bet the white towel they have used for drying the fcukin dogs after they have bathed them.....

Do you reckon Uriel actually works on the jets then ??? probably just fcukin makes out he does, but the cnut sits in his bedroom building models airplanes and reading about them. trying to make out that he is the service manager pmsl , i bet the cnut wears oily overalls but has a shirt and tie underneath them just so he walks in to his houseshare (his mums house where he rents a bedroom) making out he is management material ......


----------



## Uriel

i'm crying you pair of cnuts pmsl....i dont even have a fuking journal and i get a 4 page cnunting in flinty's lol lol lol

i love it

Fuking gym hugs.i have to go one better now....i will just put my hands in you and robs baggies and toss the pair of you off now lolololol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

PMSL love this journal


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> PMSL love this journal


HAHA i did try and inject a little bit of training into it again but it just doesnt work now.. i might need to start another proper journal and leave this one and turn it into the pub where we all come for a laugh and banter over a pint !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> HAHA i did try and inject a little bit of training into it again but it just doesnt work now.. i might need to start another proper journal and leave this one and turn it into the pub where we all come for a laugh and banter over a pint !!!


id love to have a drink with you old timers, we can just sit in a pub and rip each other to shreds all night, would be even funnier if sureno turned up haha


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> id love to have a drink with you old timers, we can just sit in a pub and rip each other to shreds all night, would be even funnier if sureno turned up haha


dont mention that camel shagging cnuts name in my journal bro, he is dead to me X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> dont mention that camel shagging cnuts name in my journal bro, he is dead to me X


what actually happend to him? he just disappeared


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> what actually happend to him? he just disappeared


he took loads of gear and then went to hospital and lost the full 3 pounds he had gained in the last 3 years and after 40,000 pounds worth of gear , he couldnt accept this and decided to leave the forum as he wasnt hardcore at all... just a scruffy weak skinny fcukin ************ ...

shame really he was a good laugh


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> he took loads of gear and then went to hospital and lst the full 3 pounds he had gained in the last 3 years and after 40,000 pounds worth of gear , he couldnt accept this and decided to leave the forum as he wasnt hardcore at all... just a scruffy weak skinny fcukin ************ ...
> 
> shame really he was a good laugh


what a clown


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> he took loads of gear and then went to hospital and lost the full 3 pounds he had gained in the last 3 years and after 40,000 pounds worth of gear , he couldnt accept this and decided to leave the forum as he wasnt hardcore at all... just a scruffy weak skinny fcukin ************ ...
> 
> shame really he was a good laugh


Another bloke you bullied out ??

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Another bloke you bullied out ??
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


lol welcome to the house of pain, dont come in here unless you really want to get hurt Kenny Ken XX this is my house bro , and we dont play nice in here X


----------



## Kennyken

Anyway flinty. I'm going to start a log myself soon so I expect some positive comments also !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Anyway flinty. I'm going to start a log myself soon so I expect some positive comments also !
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


im all positive bro you know that !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

someone new to take the pi55 out of


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> im all positive bro you know that !!!


Lol ok then I'll let you know then, as you will see my training and diet properly ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriels pasting made me lol, poor fcuker deleted his journal because he got picked on by readyandwaiting, and he gets bullied in here now, he's delicate u know. Or frail, one or the other!!


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> someone new to take the pi55 out of


i will give him the benefit of the doubt mate and presume he stumbled into here by accident, however i will give him chance to leave before he gets ripped to shreds by the hounds of hell lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Methinks flintys got an admirer :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Methinks flintys got an admirer :rolleye:


yeah thats just you ya cnut X


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> i will give him the benefit of the doubt mate and presume he stumbled into here by accident, however i will give him chance to leave before he gets ripped to shreds by the hounds of hell lol !!!


I presume your talking about me mate ? If you are go for sonshine if not my apologies x

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yeah thats just you ya cnut X


If I wanted to poke a fat bloke, I would be poking uriel the Adrian chiles lookin motherfcuker!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Methinks flintys got an admirer :rolleye:


dont be silly mate, who'd admire a sweaty bearded, dirty roid abusing, disgusting cnut like flinty lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> dont be silly mate, who'd admire a sweaty bearded, dirty roid abusing, disgusting cnut like flinty lol


Kennyken kaniff


----------



## luther1

That avi of kennycnut,looking all doughy eyed ready for his boyfriend to unload a stream of hot jizz right into the queer looking cnuts rent boy face


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Kennyken kaniff


Fatstuff how comes we can't see your head ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> That avi of kennycnut,looking all doughy eyed ready for his boyfriend to unload a stream of hot jizz right into the queer looking cnuts rent boy face


you forgot to mention his drawn on with marker pen hair mate


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Fatstuff how comes we can't see your head ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


He doesn't need a head. Why would he :lol:

Turn the signiture on ur tapatalk off mate. Its annoying lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> That avi of kennycnut,looking all doughy eyed ready for his boyfriend to unload a stream of hot jizz right into the queer looking cnuts rent boy face


cute aint he, would look good with his eyelids stuck together with my fcukin man glue !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## xpower

Journal renaming ...........

Flinty's Moving the Mole Hill journal


----------



## Kennyken

Thanks

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## luther1

Afghan said:


> you forgot to mention his drawn on with marker pen hair mate


He thinks hes Craaaaaaaaaig David


----------



## Fatmatt79

Craig David is hench!


----------



## flinty90

he actually looks like he has been naughty and is waiting for a penis to be stuck into his face (AGAIN) as a telling off suck needs to be performed


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> he actually looks like he has been naughty and is waiting for a penis to be stuck into his face (AGAIN) as a telling off suck needs to be performed


By his dad


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> By his dad


and his brothers


----------



## Kennyken

luther1 said:


> By his dad


I don't have a dad. Negged

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> and his brothers


and his brothers boyfriends


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I don't have a dad. Negged
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


dont be daft mate heres your dad


----------



## Ginger Ben

I love breaking in a new one. Welcome aboard ****yken its a fun ride!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I love breaking in a new one. Welcome aboard ****yken its a fun ride!


he is already broke in mate, he as a ar5ehole like a fcukin hippo's yawn


----------



## luther1

Hes a barrell of laughs,i'll give him that,the morbid cnut


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> dont be daft mate heres your dad


Lmfao haha

Kenny lasted about 13minuites

Don't think he likes it in here


----------



## Kennyken

This is nothing I've had worst tellings off at school

Used to be an apprentice bricklayer. And this is nothing

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Morocco

looks like hes looking at the camera saying "oh just **** me please" then puts the pic on a bodybuilding forum the daft cnut


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> dont be daft mate heres your dad


FCUK IT!

Had to start liking after that one


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> This is nothing I've had worst tellings off at school
> 
> Used to be an apprentice bricklayer. And this is nothing
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Your all a bunch of cocks anyway 

Carry on!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> This is nothing I've had worst tellings off at school
> 
> Used to be an apprentice bricklayer. And this is nothing
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


are you depressed bro lol ???

when you were bricklaying did you get caught sucking the other labourers off mate ??


----------



## luther1

Keenycnut,do you have a Blackberry 9780 ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Kennyken said:


> *This is nothing I've had worst tellings off at school*
> 
> Used to be an apprentice bricklayer. And this is nothing
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


true mate, we cant compete with you being double f*cked by the headmaster and his boyfriend


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Keenycnut,do you have a Blackberry 9780 ?


no good asking that thick cnut mate !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> are you depressed bro lol ???
> 
> when you were bricklaying did you get caught sucking the other labourers off mate ??


He was a fcuking labourer,hes just trying to whip himself up


----------



## Kennyken

Yes mate. I had a good grip round the hod handles

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

search and destroy springs to mind lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Yes mate. I had a good grip round the hod handles
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


i bet having a wheelbarrow meant a whole diferent thing when you were labouring mate pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Breda

luther1:2788712 said:


> Keenycnut,do you have a Blackberry 9780 ?


He won't remember bro, he has no answers only asks questions but yes he does and the cnut is using it now


----------



## Kennyken

luther1 said:


> He was a fcuking labourer,hes just trying to whip himself up


You not got a trade mate. Can't count collecting metal you pikey though

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> You not got a trade mate. Can't count collecting metal you pikey though
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


yes he is a hardresser, proper mans work !!!


----------



## luther1

His boyfriend came up Kennycnuts bum,bright old Kenny thought he might be Keith Cheggers,so he bought a pregnancy tester and its on the settee next to him just about to turn blue


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> He won't remember bro, he has no answers only asks questions but yes he does and the cnut is using it now


Lmao. No he doesn't. He's just writing that at the end of every post.

He's rockin a 3310


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> His boyfriend came up Kennycnuts bum,bright old Kenny thought he might be Keith Cheggers,so he bought a pregnancy tester and its on the settee next to him just about to turn blue


sittin here in tears ahahaha


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> yes he is a hardresser, proper mans work !!!


Thought so can't be anything else with that hassel hoff body!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Kenny is a fcukin hero .... the cnut runs around with a blue skin tight uniform on with a big K on the front . but his gloves still have L and R on them so as not to confuse him in a rush of course !!!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Thought so can't be anything else with that hassel hoff body!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


you experienced a lot of male hairdressers bodys mate ??


----------



## Dux

Lololololol


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Kenny is a fcukin hero .... the cnut runs around with a blue skin tight uniform on with a big K on the front . but his gloves still have L and R on them so as not to confuse him in a rush of course !!!


I actually lol on this one !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## luther1

Hes actually stood up in his avi,Kennycnuts a fcuking dwarf,the silly little cnut


----------



## Kennyken

Of course. I'm gay according to the last 85 posts !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Of course. I'm gay according to the last 85 posts !
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Yes mate. You are


----------



## Uk_mb

luther1 said:


> Hes actually stood up in his avi,Kennycnuts a fcuking dwarf,the silly little cnut


Hahaha


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I actually lol on this one !
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


did you ??? are you ok mate ?? do you need an ambulance


----------



## Kennyken

luther1 said:


> Hes actually stood up in his avi,Kennycnuts a fcuking dwarf,the silly little cnut


*yawn* bored of the same jokes you silly little mug. Anything else ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Anyway, a serious post....

Kenny - have you decided on your 7 day cycle yet?

Day 1 - 40mg dbol

Day 2 - 5mg Test E

Day 3 - Rest

Day 4 - 10mg Var

Day 5 - Touch a Tren Vial

Day 6 - 20mg tbol

Day 7 - 10,000mg Vit C

You'll be a fooking monster bro


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> *yawn* bored of the same jokes you silly little mug. Anything else ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Yeah , ur a ****** and have no arms or legs


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Hes actually stood up in his avi,Kennycnuts a fcuking dwarf,the silly little cnut


he actually had no legs or torso, he is just a talking bust from the gay bar down the road


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> did you ??? are you ok mate ?? do you need an ambulance


Which one is you mate in your photo ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> *yawn* bored of the same jokes you silly little mug. Anything else ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


dont get eaten up kenny ken ken !!!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Which one is you mate in your photo ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


guess !!!


----------



## Kennyken

monsterballs said:


> Yeah , ur a ****** and have no arms or legs


Ok then....

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> guess !!!


I can't see it propely as I'm on my phone

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## luther1

Kennys got a one in three chance,this could take all night


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Which one is you mate in your photo ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to what he has to say


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> I can't see it propely as I'm on my phone
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


 Kenny also has one eye. And a patch over the working eye


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Ok then....
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


kenney ken ken how do you write ???


----------



## Kennyken

luther1 said:


> Kennys got a one in three chance,this could take all night


Well one of them def not you they are all built

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Well one of them def not you they are all built
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


lol agreed on that one !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Well one of them def not you they are all built
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


So that leaves 2


----------



## luther1

50/50 now, could still be a while


----------



## Kennyken

Right I got to go work so will carry this on tommoro.

Nothing like getting to an easy 1000 post ;-)

Have a good night fukcers x

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> 50/50 now, could still be a while


come on mate he types with his nose !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Kenncnut. Are you there? Are you ok? Did u lol to hard and ur cheeks exploded


----------



## luther1

Night shift bricklaying?


----------



## Uk_mb

luther1 said:


> Night shift bricklaying?


Yes. He has to sort out the wheelbarrows for 2mro


----------



## luther1

Then hes off to mop the floors at the local glory hole


----------



## Kennyken

luther1 said:


> Night shift bricklaying?


I USED to be a bricklaying apprentice. Don't do it anymore. Hate being self employed

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Night shift bricklaying?


Sh1tting bricks more like! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Then hes off to mop the floors at the local glory hole


no mate its his turn to be on the business side of the hole mate, mon , wed and fridays half 8 till half 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

He's a fvcking secret agent...


----------



## Uk_mb

So now u mop the glory hole floor fulltime?

*** !


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> I USED to be a bricklaying apprentice. Don't do it anymore. Hate being self employed
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


You were a self employed apprentice?

Genius.


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> You were a self employed apprentice?
> 
> Genius.


he cant make his mind up mate !!!


----------



## luther1

Then he does a few hours in spud-u-like


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> he cant make his mind up mate !!!


Your kiddin'

Ken can't make his mind up....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

i hope Ken comes again to the journal. i dd try and pre empt this for him to be fair lol !!!


----------



## luther1

I think the Samaritans are in for a long chat tonight


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I think the Samaritans are in for a long chat tonight


Child Line mate


----------



## flinty90

fcukin alchaholics annonymous could be getting some hammer too lol !!!


----------



## Dux

There's no way he's an alcoholic, unless he's a member of a booze forum:

"what will get me p1ssed quicker fellas, turps or aftershave?"


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> fcukin alchaholics annonymous could be getting some hammer too lol !!!


First cycle....


----------



## Uriel

Kennykens avatar is a bit of a puppy dog crossed with a bloke that looks iminenntly sucking cock lol


----------



## Dux

R0B said:


> First cycle....
> 
> View attachment 73023
> View attachment 73024


When should he take the DBol? Before the Fosters, with the Fosters, or after the Fosters?

Hang on.......

He's only got Carling, will that do, or does it have to be Australian lager?


----------



## Guest

Dux said:


> When should he take the DBol? Before the Fosters, with the Fosters, or after the Fosters?


Pre - Intra - Post!

Come on Dux, we all know that :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Pre - Intra - Post!
> 
> Come on Dux, we all know that :lol:


Can the dbol be crushed, mixed with fosters and shot IM or sub-q???


----------



## Dux

Ginger Ben said:


> Can the dbol be crushed, mixed with fosters and shot IM or sub-q???


What does IM and sub q stand for?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Can the dbol be crushed, mixed with fosters and shot IM or sub-q???


dbol goes in your ears, fosters is IM (Intra man meat) down the snakes eye 



Dux said:



> What does IM and sub q stand for?


As above and Submarine Queers


----------



## Fatmatt79

Kennyken said:


> Right I got to go work so will carry this on tommoro.
> 
> Nothing like getting to an easy 1000 post ;-)
> 
> Have a good night fukcers x
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry, am I missing something here!? 1000 posts? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> I'm sorry, am I missing something here!? 1000 posts? :whistling:


dont mate he is a confused bloke lol....


----------



## Fatmatt79

But there's spirit in him too! He keeps coming back.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatmatt79 said:


> But there's spirit in him too! He keeps coming back.


Yeah so does pink eye!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah so does pink eye!


And Herpes !


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah so does pink eye!


And aids


----------



## Uriel

And winny foot


----------



## Breda

monsterballs:2789195 said:


> And aids


And the flu


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Kennyken

Fatmatt79 said:


> But there's spirit in him too! He keeps coming back.


Why do you keep coming back ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## luther1

Did Kennyken abbreviate his own name just incase we weren't bright enough to do it? Kenneth haha


----------



## Fatmatt79

Cos I'm a dirty roiding wannabee! :sneaky2:


----------



## Kennyken

Its the name of my fav dnb dj you bellend

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyken

Fatmatt79 said:


> Cos I'm a dirty roiding wannabee! :sneaky2:


Good answer

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uriel

Dnb?......Dick n balls!


----------



## luther1

druggy new boyfriend


----------



## Uriel

Kennyken the Dnb dj is obv a cnut.........with a cnuts name LOL


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> Dnb?......Dick n balls!


Derek & Barry......

Time for me to leave I think :whistling:


----------



## luther1

I can't believe he hasn't been talent spotted yet for being such a comedian


----------



## luther1

Now i'm no betting man,and this might be a real long shot,i mean a complete stab in the dark,but i wonder if hes single?


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Now i'm no betting man,and this might be a real long shot,i mean a complete stab in the dark,but i wonder if hes single?


Even if he isn't he'll still let you fcuk him


----------



## Uk_mb

luther1 said:


> Now i'm no betting man,and this might be a real long shot,i mean a complete stab in the dark,but i wonder if hes single?


Khunty-ken single????? Woohh momma.

U want any of my contacts ken.

I've got mark,roy,peter or geofery. They are all working 2nyt. :lol: so u big ****** which of my lads will it be


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Now i'm no betting man,and this might be a real long shot,i mean a complete stab in the dark,but i wonder if hes single?


does sleeping with his mum in his pyjamas, with his teddy count ???


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Its the name of my fav dnb dj you bellend
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Look Kenny Ken Ken , dont start getting abusive mate or i will have to come and pull your scruffy little budgie smugglers into your crack and over you head, and make you sit in the corner of your mums house all night with no din dins !!!


----------



## Uriel

where's that dirty cnut breda been i wonder - the filthy cock meister is on POF every evening now lining up a cue of dirty pishy minged skank to sit on his chocolate bollard swapping holes like tommy10 changes his avatar


----------



## Mr_Morocco

POF any good? couple mates use it


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> POF any good? couple mates use it


 :whistling: not sure


----------



## flinty90

if its getting uriel and breda laid it must be fcukin awesome lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> if its getting uriel and breda laid it must be fcukin awesome lol


Should be called 'shooting blind fish in a barrel with a shotgun' if those two cnuts can get some quim


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> :whistling: not sure


fck off you haggis chewing sex addict


----------



## flinty90

back from work early today, although im determined not to sit on here all afternoon abusing people , i really should go and get some jobs done whilst i get chance... (well i will have a little bit of time on here lol)

Might try this plenty of fish b0llocks it seems like its the new version of alchohol (getting ugly people laid since 1687) lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> if its getting uriel and breda laid it must be fcukin awesome lol


shut your fuking cake hole - you were practically begging me to come and boot you misses baloon knot in last week you dirty cnut lol


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> fck off you haggis chewing sex addict


mate i'm a red hot blooded man.........i'm just a transportation assembly to take my penis to his next job lol.....


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> shut your fuking cake hole - you were practically begging me to come and boot you misses baloon knot in last week you dirty cnut lol


that offer is still open, mate but no good puting your tack where my drill bit has been, if your big down there we will talk next weekend ok !!!


----------



## Uriel

fuk sake....i just need a little hug and a bit of romance and ui get accused of being a savage:whistling:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> that offer is still open, mate but no good puting your tack where my drill bit has been, if your big down there we will talk next weekend ok !!!


Amazing...so now i have to discuss the length and girth on my piece as well as defend my training prowess...FFS.....

look it not massive.....its about 7 and a half inches and not a bad girth for fuk sake...happy? But I fuk like i've got a gun to my head pmsl


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> POF any good? couple mates use it


Get on it andfind out for yourself



flinty90 said:


> if its getting uriel and breda laid it must be fcukin awesome lol


Bro we can help it if the ladies love our patter... Back doors need to be smashed up and down the country and we are willing to do the job


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be called 'shooting blind fish in a barrel with a shotgun' if those two cnuts can get some quim


quim haha Is it still 1985 where you live?


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> so now i have to discuss the lenghth and girth on my piece as well as defend my training proess...FFS.....
> 
> look it not massive.....its about 7 and a half inches and not a bad girth for **** sake...happy? But I fuk like i've got a gun to my head pmsl


.

Fcuking while ****ting yourself doesnt work for every one mate.... Just a word of warning lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Amazing...so now i have to discuss the length and girth on my piece as well as defend my training prowess...FFS.....
> 
> look it not massive.....its about 7 and a half inches and not a bad girth for fuk sake...happy? But I fuk like i've got a gun to my head pmsl


Mate my missus is an outy , so you can fcuk like a steam train and ite really not going to do fcuk all for her but get sore and boring very quickly...

look we will discuss this more privately whilst you have 180 kg above your chest and me looking down on you with my ballbag dangling into your chops ok bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> quim haha Is it still 1985 where you live?


I used it for your benefit thinking it would have been about the last time you saw any


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> .
> 
> Fcuking while ****ting yourself doesnt work for every one mate.... Just a word of warning lol


lol, beat me to it!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Mate my missus is an outy , so you can fcuk like a steam train and ite really not going to do fcuk all for her but get sore and boring very quickly...
> 
> look we will discuss this more privately whilst you have 180 kg above your chest and me looking down on you with my ballbag dangling into your chops ok bro X


bro - i dont care - i can rep p1ssy 180 (yeah right) and still chew a hole in your bag - suck a ball ouf, nip it off and blow it accross the gym into some fukers shaker without losing count lol lol lol


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> I would read through your thread like you did mine but far to many pages lol


yeah im popular your not pmsl X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> bro - i dont care - i can rep p1ssy 180 (yeah right) and still chew a hole in your bag - suck a ball ouf, nip it off and blow it accross the gym into some fukers shaker without losing count lol lol lol


it takes fcuk all to count to zero bro pmsl


----------



## Uriel

i can unrack it lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i can unrack it lol


well if i unrack fcukin 80 kg by then i will be happy hahaha.... im weak as fcukin sureno at the minute bro... even more so by next week i reckon .. but will still give it 110 % regardless..


----------



## Uriel

all joking aside its not a strength competition (unless it out list you all then it is:whistling)............it WILL be a Great training session Very VEry intense and i will whip your baggies and opants down and towel flick rob on the japs with devastating accuracy and there will be a supersonic crack on his glans surface lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> all joking aside its not a strength competition (unless it out list you all then it is:whistling)............it WILL be a Great training session Very VEry intense and i will whip your baggies and opants down and towel flick rob on the japs with devastating accuracy and there will be a supersonic crack on his glans surface lol


im not worried about weight mate.. but if im not smith pressing 160 kg for 5 reps i will be p1ssed off pmsl !!!


----------



## Fatmatt79

If you're off work early and got some spare time then get your fat a$$ to the gym for some cardio! And stop fantasising about uri's weener!


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> If you're off work early and got some spare time then get your fat a$$ to the gym for some cardio! And stop fantasising about uri's weener!


im off to gym later actually you fat w4nker so keep your fcukin weasly skinny weak cnutnting nose out, if i want to think about uriels c0ck then i fcukin will...X


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> when I rep someone they get liek 22 on there score, when you and uriel rep people how much does there rep power go up?


Lots and Lots . we are in top 4 i think on reps list out of the whole 49,000 plus members on here lol !!!

you dont want a fcukin neg that for sure you will be seeing red for years X


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Rep me please? :whistling:


i dont rep beggars you will have to earn it bro X


----------



## Fatstuff

im in the top 15, still got a little way to go lol


----------



## Fatmatt79

Lol, ok.


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Lol, ok.


when are you going to start training bro ???


----------



## Mr_Morocco

what a **** flinty you've never repped me, no man love from me now and you can stick the pint i was gonna buy you up m118's ****


----------



## Fatmatt79

Very funny! At the moment I'm getting stronger, are you!?


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Very funny! At the moment I'm getting stronger, are you!?


no im getting weaker bro... but you will still never catch me up X


----------



## Fatmatt79

True. I'll always be younger!


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> True. I'll always be younger!


and smaller , and weaker XX


----------



## Fatmatt79

X


----------



## Uriel

all joking aside its not a strength competition (unless it out lift you all then it is:whistling)............it WILL be a Great training session Very VEry intense and i will whip your baggies and opants down and towel flick rob on the japs with devastating accuracy and there will be a supersonic crack on his glans surface lol


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Fk me I'm away for a day, the journal racks up about 20 pages and another one gonna be licking windows in a padded cell thanks to you cnuts!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> when are you going to start training bro ???


Haha,its like me being on a forum for alcoholism when I don't drink


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Haha,its like me being on a forum for alcoholism when I don't drink


true mate.. its as if he was looking for the , i have w4nk tattoos and look like a cnut forums, came across this forum and decided he would try and fit in... pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Mate my missus is an outy , *so you can fcuk like a steam train and ite really not going to do fcuk all for her but get sore and boring very quickly... *look we will discuss this more privately whilst you have 180 kg above your chest and me looking down on you with my ballbag dangling into your chops ok bro X


lol lol - just read that properly you cheeky cnut ....

sex happens in the build up and the look and the vibe and in a ladies mind and soul mate - i'm not a mechanical digger lol.........

Most birds i fuk are moaning and foaming at the gash with the old pussy chardonnay running like a tap..................the first thrust has their fuking legs buckling cause they cant believe their fuking lucky stars that i have graced them with my body...............

xxxx

she'd be coming like a tsunami as her bra fell off pmsl

(but we will talk lol)


----------



## Fatmatt79

luther1 said:


> Haha,its like me being on a forum for alcoholism when I don't drink


No mate, it's like you being on here when you obviously don't train! Lol


----------



## Uriel

Fatmatt79 said:


> No mate, it's like you being on here when you obviously don't train! Lol


i cant believe your bodbuiding naivety.....Luther is a regular guest poser on the circuit mate due to his balance and symmetry


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i cant believe your bodbuiding naivety.....Luther is a regular guest poser on the circuit mate due to his balance and symmetry


yeah the fat that both his mant1ts are exactly the same size , and when he looks in the mirror his reflection is virtually perfect symmetry


----------



## Uriel

luther thinks his natural talent for catching his own [email protected] wad in his own mouth somehow translates to other skills....

He has neither bigorexia nor annorexia,

luther suffers from cnutdenialarexia.........he simply fails to register his c untishness though it is plain for the rest of us to see


----------



## Fatmatt79

Pmsl! Well to have t1ts like that and keep them symmetrical is a gift, I'll give him that!

Congrats on having 5000 posts in the journal mate! X


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Pmsl! Well to have t1ts like that and keep them symmetrical is a gift, I'll give him that!
> 
> Congrats on having 5000 posts in the journal mate! X


didnt even notice mate to be honest lol... nice one.. and Uriel was the 5000th poster !!!


----------



## flinty90

right im off to the gym you fcuk pigs... dont want fattmatt getting anywhere near me do i pmsl X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> dont want fattmatt getting anywhere near me do i pmsl X


i think the restraining order prevents that


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> right im off to the gym you fcuk pigs... dont want fattmatt getting anywhere near me do i pmsl X


hes already twice ur size mate


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> right im off to the gym you fcuk pigs... dont want fattmatt getting anywhere near me do i pmsl X


The only thing that cnut gets near is the cake shop


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> The only thing that cnut gets near is the cake shop


bump into him often do u?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> hes already twice ur size mate


dont talk like a cnut ya fat chinned b4stard.. you go and cry into your pillow cos Macuk gave you a good hiding earlier and negged you pmsl !!! pr1ck X


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> The only thing that cnut gets near is the cake shop


they have banned him in the cake shop mate aparently the skinny cnut wasnt a good advertisement for there ingredients, apparently he is that small folks were thinking the cake shop was using synthetic cream rather than full fat ,

the fcukin weedy cnut has just got a contract with evergreen, apparently they were looking for something that looked weedy to promote there new weedkiller ??? i dont know im sure the cnut will be breaking his scrawny neck to tell us all !!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> bump into him often do u?


not as much as your chin bumps into everything within 3 ft either side of your shoulders pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> not as much as your chin bumps into everything within 3 ft either side of your shoulders pmsl !!!


He types with his chin :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> He types with his chin :lol:


dont be fcukin stupid mate his chin would be able to press all the keys at same time (even on my fcukin keyboard and i live 170 miles away pmsl )


----------



## Fatmatt79

flinty90 said:


> they have banned him in the cake shop mate aparently the skinny cnut wasnt a good advertisement for there ingredients, apparently he is that small folks were thinking the cake shop was using synthetic cream rather than full fat ,
> 
> the fcukin weedy cnut has just got a contract with evergreen, apparently they were looking for something that looked weedy to promote there new weedkiller ??? i dont know im sure the cnut will be breaking his scrawny neck to tell us all !!!


Pr1ck! :wink:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> dont be fcukin stupid mate his chin would be able to press all the keys at same time (even on my fcukin keyboard and i live 170 miles away pmsl )


Lol

maybe he has one of those things stephen hawkins uses, few winks here, nod there and before you know it....... Sh1ts coming out :lol:


----------



## Guest

Lol fvckin hell 5000 posts of which 4000 are abusive as fvck lol love it


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Lol fvckin hell 5000 posts of which 4000 are abusive as fvck lol love it


yeah mate and 3500 of them are abuse toward me in my own fcukin journal pmsl.. so fcuk it everyone else is having some now from me !!!


----------



## luther1

When are working away again Flinty?

Just wondered:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> When are working away again Flinty?
> 
> Just wondered:whistling:


well thats the funny thing, i have a deal you see next time i go away my journal is temporarily closed pmsl X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate and 3500 of them are abuse toward me in my own fcukin journal pmsl.. so fcuk it everyone else is having some now from me !!!


Honestly couldnt imagine all the cnuts who comment in here on a night out, would be good to watch... From a distance of course


----------



## luther1

i don't know why. Did something bad happen last time you went away then?


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Honestly couldnt imagine all the cnuts who comment in here on a night out, would be good to watch... From a distance of course


it would be a good night mate i reckon. apart from me kicking some folks in the c0ck first !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> i don't know why. Did something bad happen last time you went away then?


when we meet your going to get a swift right hook mate, and even though you now know its coming, you will not be able to do anything about it !!!


----------



## Breda

Luther you Pm avoidin pr**k i asked you how your cycle was goin

Seems like a theme with you lot not reponding to your fcukin pm's


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Luther you Pm avoidin pr**k i asked you how your cycle was goin
> 
> Seems like a theme with you lot not reponding to your fcukin pm's


I have replied you c0cksucker


----------



## Fatmatt79

So you're back from the gym then. How did it go? Good session? Come on, recount us with tales of heroism and how you destroyed the bike for an hour on the max setting whilst listening to your ipod! X :whistling:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> when we meet your going to get a swift right hook mate, and even though you now know its coming, you will not be able to do anything about it !!!


Even if i brought a peace offering?


----------



## Guest

Fatmatt79 said:


> So you're back from the gym then. How did it go? Good session? Come on, recount us with tales of heroism and how you destroyed the bike for an hour on the max setting whilst listening to your ipod! X :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 73102


Tut, tut, tut :nono:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Even if i brought a peace offering?


Don't bring your thai bride again :lol:


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Even if i brought a peace offering?


dont gay out you bent shot - tell him "bring it c unto" and I'll whale the pish out you scrawny sack..........or something like that...........

fkn poof


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Don't bring your thai bride again :lol:


no - bring it lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> dont gay out you bent shot - tell him "bring it c unto" and I'll whale the pish out you scrawny sack..........or something like that...........
> 
> fkn poof


Ok,i'll get him told


----------



## Breda

luther1:2791907 said:


> I have replied you c0cksucker


So you have.... I'll read and reply later... I have more pressing matters like tryin to organise myself a 3some this weekend

Later bitches x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> dont gay out you bent shot - tell him "bring it c unto" and I'll whale the pish out you scrawny sack..........or something like that...........
> 
> fkn poof


he wouldnt stand a fcukin chance, i would demolish the fcukin scrawny w4nk bag !!!


----------



## Fatmatt79

Uriel said:


> no - bring it lol


IT!?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> when we meet your going to get a swift right hook mate, and even though you now know its coming, you will not be able to do anything about it !!!


Bring it c unto and i'll whale the pish out of your c0ck, or something like that


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> So you have.... I'll read and reply later... I have more pressing matters like tryin to organise myself a 3some this weekend
> 
> Later bitches x


yeah say hi to jack and fcukin jim for me ya **** cnut !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Bring it c unto and i'll whale the pish out of your c0ck, or something like that


you are going down like a fcukin pie at fattmatts house !!!


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> no - bring it lol


Turned out she only eats thai mate, was just some ****** eyed cvnt from skegness!


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> So you're back from the gym then. How did it go? Good session? Come on, recount us with tales of heroism and how you destroyed the bike for an hour on the max setting whilst listening to your ipod! X :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 73102


no need you have just described my session, it was just a hour of hardcore cardio , 30 minutes bike 30 minute treadmill...


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah say hi to jack and fcukin jim for me ya **** cnut !!!


winston and leroy,Breda likes the home boys,the queer cnut


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> So you have.... I'll read and reply later... I have more pressing matters like tryin to organise myself a 3some this weekend
> 
> Later bitches x


she'll finish tying you face down on the bed bro - off for a seafood platter and her 3 gay flatties will beef you chocolate doughnut til it looks like fuking "tracey Island" opened up to lauch thunderbird 4 pmsl


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> winston and leroy,Breda likes the home boys,the queer cnut


i bet Breda is the most dissapointing black guy in the whol of POF the cnut is half white and his c0ckle is probably as big as a fcukin wasp grub !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> she'll finish tying you face down on the bed bro - off for a seafood platter and her 3 gay flatties will beef you chocolate doughnut til it looks like fuking "tracey Island" opened up to lauch thunderbird 4 pmsl


pmsl his starfish will look like a smashed open terry chocolate orange !!!


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> she'll finish tying you face down on the bed bro - off for a seafood platter and her 3 gay flatties will beef you chocolate doughnut til it looks like fuking "tracey Island" opened up to lauch thunderbird 4 pmsl


They'll tie the spook to the bed and the couple of homos will ram raid his bum like Currys on a Saturday night in Toxteth


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> pmsl his starfish will look like a smashed open terry chocolate orange !!!


like a coconut that a skin head gangs doc mARTINS HAVE BOOT STOMPED FOR 4 HOURS


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> like a coconut that a skin head gangs doc mARTINS HAVE BOOT STOMPED FOR 4 HOURS


PMSL what like robs head ???


----------



## Uriel

BREDAS PROFILE WILL QUIETLY SLIDE OFF pof LIKE HIS DESTROED SPHINCTER SLIDING DOWN THE DUVET LOL LOL LOL


----------



## luther1

They'll smash his piles like they're trying to make wine


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> PMSL what like robs head ???


Yes! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

It will give new meaning to "Breaking Bread" lol


----------



## Uriel

ooh thats right baby - i want you tied up face down so i can lick your dirty bum..............

he'll be spunking at his pipe til he sees the 3 Amigos with prober bro cocks.......all on 7 grams of tack a week passing round cialis and charlie - he just knows its a 10 hour bum party special lol


----------



## Breda

Fcuking ****s

Unlike yooze with your **** ramblings a smash fanny on a regular basis (with a little help from my friend pof) now all your fcukin jokes are causing me to lose focus and the 3some hangs in the balance.... If you cnuts don't pack it in i'll be on here replying to you and not the slag

Excuse me!


----------



## luther1

It will be like that scene out of Pulp Fiction when the spook gets a good seeing to up the jacksy. Actually,Breda was the stunt double in that scene and kept on fcuking it up deliberately so the ****** could keep on getting pounded


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Fcuking ****s
> 
> Unlike yooze with your **** ramblings a smash fanny on a regular basis (with a little help from my friend pof) now all your fcukin jokes are causing me to lose focus and the 3some hangs in the balance.... If you cnuts don't pack it in i'll be on here replying to you and not the slag
> 
> Excuse me!


roughly translated - she's found a real brother with skin like the night and a big 14 inch kidney wiper


----------



## flinty90

Breda ... making POF a fcukin odd place to be since 2012 lol !!!


----------



## Breda

Right u cnuts let's get serious for a minute... I'm training chest and tris tonight but I can't be assed faffing about... Do u think I can get away with 10 sets of bench 70% of max 5 set cgbp and 3 of some form of push down

Thoughts pls


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Right u cnuts let's get serious for a minute... I'm training chest and tris tonight but I can't be assed faffing about... Do u think I can get away with 10 sets of bench 70% of max 5 set cgbp and 3 of some form of push down
> 
> Thoughts pls


why ????

and yes of course , unless you were only doing 1 rep per set


----------



## Dux

Breda said:


> Thoughts pls


You're a lazy [email protected] 

You could split it between flat and inclines for a bit of variation?

I've been away at centreparcs this week and the gym is diabolical, so I've had to just go as heavy as possible and bang out 5x5's to try and get some sort of stimulation.


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2792219 said:


> why ????
> 
> and yes of course , unless you were only doing 1 rep per set


Training in my work gym tonight and the weights are quite light with no doo station bro

Just wanted a 2nd opinion really


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Training in my work gym tonight and the weights are quite light with no doo station bro
> 
> Just wanted a 2nd opinion really


do flies 5 sets and do bench 5 sets , then what your doing for triceps aswell mate should be fine !!! make them really slow 2 second pause and then slow negative, really feel your chest squeezing every inch mate you will get a good session out of it !!


----------



## Fatstuff

breda, just do 25 sets of bench, that will fcuk ur chest and triceps up lol


----------



## Breda

Dux:2792233 said:


> You're a lazy [email protected]
> 
> You could split it between flat and inclines for a bit of variation?
> 
> I've been away at centreparcs this week and the gym is diabolical, so I've had to just go as heavy as possible and bang out 5x5's to try and get some sort of stimulation.


Tell me about it mate my work gym is for ladies (dont start no fcukin jokes) so you either have to think how you can make things harder or just crack on with a routine like the 1 I'm doin tonight

Ah well as long as I get to tear some fibres I'll be happy


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Tell me about it mate my work gym is for ladies (dont start no fcukin jokes) so you either have to think how you can make things harder or just crack on with a routine like the 1 I'm doin tonight
> 
> Ah well as long as I get to tear some fibres I'll be happy


superset whatever you do with pressups mate with your feet on bench and higher than chest !!! do 15 pressuups after each set


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> superset whatever you do with pressups mate with your feet on bench and higher than chest !!! do 15 pressuups after each set


he only ways 6 stone, that should be effortless:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> he only ways 6 stone, that should be effortless:lol:


well yeah ,, but it will add more onto his chest mate, by time he has done 5 sets of press with 5 supersets of press ups he will be battered


----------



## Fatstuff

just noticed i spelt weighs as ways (dozy cnut)


----------



## Breda

Flinty mate you're a life saver... Will do 5 sets bench with press ups and flys 5 sets probably 15 reps as is bed fed up of press ups by then

Cheers mate... Would rep but I'm on my phone

@ Fatstuff.... Simply no mate


----------



## Breda

You cnuts mocking me... It's fine tho if I look good mid session expect a new avi from the 6 stone wonder


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You cnuts mocking me... It's fine tho if I look good mid session expect a new avi from the 6 stone wonder


ust ignore him and get on with it bro X


----------



## luther1

Just for the record,i'm upping my dose to 750mg a week.  Only did my 3rd jab Tuesday so i'm good to go. None of that American octaganarian hrt doseage for me(as Uriel puts it)


----------



## Fatmatt79

That great mate. :thumbup1:

Should see some good progress when you actually start in the gym! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Just for the record,i'm upping my dose to 750mg a week.  Only did my 3rd jab Tuesday so i'm good to go. None of that American octaganarian hrt doseage for me(as Uriel puts it)


Good lad!


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> That great mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Should see some good progress when you actually start in the gym! :001_tt2:


are you going to take that luther !!!


----------



## Breda

luther1:2792468 said:


> Just for the record,i'm upping my dose to 750mg a week.  Only did my 3rd jab Tuesday so i'm good to go. None of that American octaganarian hrt doseage for me(as Uriel puts it)


Good man... If goin in at 750 why not 800mg mate


----------



## Fatmatt79

On a serious note Flinty I've been watching the vid of my deadlift again and I do take your comments on board. How can I improve my form? Do I need to dip lower with my legs? As I did it I was trying to keep my back as straight as poss. :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> On a serious note Flinty I've been watching the vid of my deadlift again and I do take your comments on board. How can I improve my form? Do I need to dip lower with my legs? As I did it I was trying to keep my back as straight as poss. :confused1:


dip lower with legs, keep chest puffed out as if your trying to get your chest above your chin, and keep your head up mate as high as you can get it ... that should keep your back straight with a dip in your lower back, stick your a$$ out more too... then just keep that form as you drive up !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

if ur not scrapin ur shins, ur doin it wrong


----------



## Fatmatt79

Thanks mate x


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> if ur not scrapin ur shins, ur doin it wrong


good point mate keep bar as close to shins and over knee's as you can mate


----------



## Fatmatt79

Fatstuff said:


> if ur not scrapin ur shins, ur doin it wrong


Ok thanks. Will bear that in mind too!


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Thanks mate x


see you do get sh1t in here but we are here to help also X


----------



## Fatstuff

and on a happy note, i am now 13th highest powered repper


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> and on a happy note, i am now 13th highest powered repper


with help from me and your friends. pity you dont repay you cnut X


----------



## Fatmatt79

I like it in here. Fcuk me mate, you guys got nothing on my first wife! B1tch nearly put me off women forever


----------



## DiggyV

Flinty, B0B and the Breda 

Fats - need to spread the love :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> I like it in here. Fcuk me mate, you guys got nothing on my first wife! B1tch nearly put me off women forever


bet she didnt suck c0ck as well as fatstuff either !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> with help from me and your friends. pity you dont repay you cnut X


all in good time lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> bet she didnt suck c0ck as well as fatstuff either !!!


well, its hard for her with no bottom teeth and no depth perception due to having one eye!!


----------



## Fatmatt79

flinty90 said:


> bet she didnt suck c0ck as well as fatstuff either !!!


I'll just say no to that one. She didn't:no:

The new one on the otherhand........


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> I'll just say no to that one. She didn't:no:
> 
> The new one on the otherhand........


yes mate she is good X


----------



## Fatmatt79

Fatstuff said:


> well, its hard for her with no bottom teeth and no depth perception due to having one eye!!


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Good man... If goin in at 750 why not 800mg mate


When you get proper gear off Gary Strydom it comes in 250mg vials


----------



## Breda

luther1:2792620 said:


> When you get proper gear off Gary Strydom it comes in 250mg vials


Pmsl fair do's bro... Well stop talkin the talk get and get the fcuker in

When's your next jab?


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Pmsl fair do's bro... Well stop talkin the talk get and get the fcuker in
> 
> When's your next jab?


Just put the other 250 in now. So as from next Tuesday,750 in one sitting:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just put the other 250 in now. So as from next Tuesday,750 in one sitting:thumb:


you will be fcukin massive bro lol


----------



## Breda

Now all you need to go is train and eat something other than minge and you'll be on your way


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you will be fcukin massive bro lol


Haha,its all in the diet,and mine is absolutely nailed. Gonna be a unit!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Now all you need to go is train and eat something other than minge and you'll be on your way


Minge ??? when the fcuk has he eaten minge , pmsl

Mask is on tv, cameron diaz definitely looks hottest in this film !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Minge ??? when the fcuk has he eaten minge , pmsl
> 
> Mask is on tv, cameron diaz definitely looks hottest in this film !!!


Great film actually. Some old sort from the gym took my number off the side of my van and is texting me as we speak.Shes very average looking but the bod is great. Shes going to get big time


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Great film actually. Some old sort from the gym took my number off the side of my van and is texting me as we speak.Shes very average looking but the bod is great. Shes going to get big time


this is my van mate


----------



## luther1

Heres mine!


----------



## Fatmatt79

Thats a nice van mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> View attachment 73130
> 
> 
> Heres mine!


you liar there is no phone number on side of that NOVAN !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you liar there is no phone number on side of that NOVAN !!


Novan for sure

We need to see it with ukm spray painted down the side or its bs

No van

Novan

Just doesnt have the same ring as nocar


----------



## Fatmatt79

Nofcukinvan!?


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Nofcukinvan!?


i am quite getting to like you matt X

have some reps dude !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i am quite getting to like you matt X
> 
> have some reps dude !!!


This is where it starts flinty... Before you know it you'll be polishing his fvcking boots


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> This is where it starts flinty... Before you know it you'll be polishing his fvcking boots


he will be polishing mine bro , you know it lol X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> he will be polishing mine bro , you know it lol X


Oh yea you wear the trousers, fat matt just tells you which ones to wear  lol


----------



## Fatmatt79

flinty90 said:


> i am quite getting to like you matt X
> 
> have some reps dude !!!


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Flinty mate thanks for the superset tip gave me a lovely pump but I think I over did it because I lost the pump eventually

Anyway here's a pic of my chissled chest and undefined abs for you **** to [email protected] over...


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Flinty mate thanks for the superset tip gave me a lovely pump but I think I over did it because I lost the pump eventually
> 
> Anyway here's a pic of my chissled chest and undefined abs for you **** to [email protected] over...


mate you can see your front delts have popped lol.. i think your looking well mate to be fair.. would love to have your shape physique mate to be honest as a starting base !!!

great work

repped X


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Flinty mate thanks for the superset tip gave me a lovely pump but I think I over did it because I lost the pump eventually
> 
> Anyway here's a pic of my chissled chest and undefined abs for you **** to [email protected] over...


Looking really well mate!

Black too 

Me and you are pretty similar in shape, it'll be good when we all get together for a session! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Kennyken

R0B said:


> Looking really well mate!
> 
> Black too
> 
> Me and you are pretty similar in shape, it'll be good when we all get together for a session! :gun_bandana:


Sounds a bit gay to me 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff

u been on the mt2 - check ur reps


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2792975 said:


> mate you can see your front delts have popped lol.. i think your looking well mate to be fair.. would love to have your shape physique mate to be honest as a starting base !!!
> 
> great work
> 
> repped X


Thanks bro tbf I think my front delts take away from my chest and side delts. I don't isolate them either but thanks for the compliment all the same

Tbh mate I'd love to be a bit blockier (if you know what I mean) but hopefully as I put on some size I'll be happier with my shape.... Suppose that's the nature of the beast, never happy with what you have

Appreciate the kind words bud x


----------



## Guest

Kennyken said:


> Sounds a bit gay to me
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Well yes, it probably does mate seen as you've not seen our conversations :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

kenny have u had hair pigmentation??


----------



## Kennyken

Is that not the case then rob ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breda

R0B:2792995 said:


> Looking really well mate!
> 
> Black too
> 
> Me and you are pretty similar in shape, it'll be good when we all get together for a session! :gun_bandana:


Cheers Rob told you before bro we have a similar build... Will be good wen we meet up we can slope off and do some proper training lol

And yes I'm fcukin black... I told u :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> kenny have u had hair pigmentation??


No son. Permanent marker pen

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> No son. Permanent marker pen
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


serious question u know


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2793008 said:


> u been on the mt2 - check ur reps


Have been known to dabble in the stuff  ... Can't be assed to check reps man I'm on my phone


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> kenny have u had hair pigmentation??


I knew i recognised him :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Have been known to dabble in the stuff  ... Can't be assed to check reps man I'm on my phone


well ive repped u with a nice msg for u, dont expect it to often


----------



## Fatstuff

its a hair tattoo, looks like kennys thats all


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2793047 said:


> well ive repped u with a nice msg for u, dont expect it to often


Coming from u bro I don't expect anything but I'm touch..... I won't believe you said something nice till I see it

Fcuk it I'll check them now


----------



## Breda

Fcuk sake I checked my reps for that... I thought u was guna tell me how much u like me and that you had dome free samples of dnp for me


----------



## Kennyken

Flinty and his cronies....


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you liar there is no phone number on side of that NOVAN !!


I've got a sign written Berlingo too but no pics of that,just the T5, Fcuk me,i'm hardly going to pretend about having a van haha.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Fking slow down you lot!!

Some of us have to nap in the afternoon before work and come back to another fking 8 pages in a few hours :laugh:


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Looking really well mate!
> 
> Black too
> 
> Me and you are pretty similar in shape, it'll be good when we all get together for a session! :gun_bandana:


Are you pi$$ed,Bredas in the big chest club you cnut


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> , Fcuk me,i'm hardly going to pretend about having a van haha.


why not - you pretend to mave mucles you cock lol


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Are you pi$$ed,Bredas in the big chest club you cnut


[email protected], you miss read that club!!

It said CHESS


----------



## Breda

TrainingwithMS:2793176 said:


> Fking slow down you lot!!
> 
> Some of us have to nap in the afternoon before work and come back to another fking 8 pages in a few hours :laugh:


That's how its done in here pal. How's things with you?



luther1:2793180 said:


> Are you pi$$ed,Bredas in the big chest club you cnut


I'm not there yet bro... Hopefully one day I'll be in the big cnut club... That's all I want then I'd die a happy man


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> That's how its done in here pal. How's things with you?
> 
> I'm not there yet bro... Hopefully one day I'll be in the big cnut club... That's all I want then I'd die a happy man


ur black (well kinda) u ought to be able to train once a week, eat some plantain and grow like a mofo


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2793222 said:


> ur black (well kinda) u ought to be able to train once a week, eat some plantain and grow like a mofo


That's like me sayin you're kinda chinned lol

I train 4 times a week eat plantain and grow like mould... Takes a while to get goin but once it does.... Watch out!!


----------



## Fatstuff

nochin


----------



## Breda

Allchin


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Breda said:


> That's how its done in here pal. How's things with you?


Yeah fking 20pages a day your not wrong, I struggle to keep up with all the diaries when there are ones like this that just rack up pages for fun!!

I'm not too bad, just been for my MOT and my Neurologist is frustrated with the problems my legs are giving so he told me....

You're frustrated, I'm the one that walks around like I've drank a case of special brew!! was my response :lol:

Looks like I'm gonna be bringing the gym to me soon as I can't hang about waiting for those fkers to sort me out, some dumbbells and a bench are incoming next month for a home gym.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> why not - you pretend to mave mucles you cock lol


i love how Uriel drags his fcukin stumpy c0ck away from his NEW sex den to come here and comment once in a blue moon , and the first comment is ripping the fcuk out of luthers back doors lol...

Uriel dont feel like you have to keep coming here bro, we can see plainly that you have fcukin lost interest in us all as we (apart from Luther) have no fcukin fannies to play with...

your like a fcukin dog with a new squeeky toy. i give it 2 months and you will be a fcukin spokesperson for POF ..

Shame we have lost you bro to a bit of fcukin sloppy cnut thats probably had more hits thand fcukin cypress hills band members bong XX

Love you Uri please dont stay away too long..

when it all goes T1Ts up and you find yoursef with a dose , remember your real mates are here for you XX:lol:


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Yeah fking 20pages a day your not wrong, I struggle to keep up with all the diaries when there are ones like this that just rack up pages for fun!!
> 
> I'm not too bad, just been for my MOT and my Neurologist is frustrated with the problems my legs are giving so he told me....
> 
> You're frustrated, I'm the one that walks around like I've drank a case of special brew!! was my response :lol:
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be bringing the gym to me soon as I can't hang about waiting for those fkers to sort me out, some dumbbells and a bench are incoming next month for a home gym.


Hi brother , Home gym sounds like a plan mate, like you say looks like your going to have to take this into your own hands bro and make it work best you can for yourself at the minute...

we are all here for ya mate , great to see you pop in brother, even if we do move 30 pages on its all probably taking the p1ss out of Kenny KEN KEN KEN anyway lol !!!X

reps!!


----------



## Guest

Have a good day brother!

Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i love how Uriel drags his fcukin stumpy c0ck away from his NEW sex den to come here and comment once in a blue moon , and the first comment is ripping the fcuk out of luthers back doors lol...
> 
> Uriel dont feel like you have to keep coming here bro, we can see plainly that you have fcukin lost interest in us all as we (apart from Luther) have no fcukin fannies to play with...
> 
> your like a fcukin dog with a new squeeky toy. i give it 2 months and you will be a fcukin spokesperson for POF ..
> 
> Shame we have lost you bro to a bit of fcukin sloppy cnut thats probably had more hits thand fcukin cypress hills band members bong XX
> 
> Love you Uri please dont stay away too long..
> 
> when it all goes T1Ts up and you find yoursef with a dose , remember your real mates are here for you XX:lol:


here we go with the needy sh1t again you fuking baby @rsed cnut....as i fuking told you by text earlier (seems cnunting me off using one media is not sufficient)....I was not on fuking POF and hardly have........unlike you with your fancy fukig wife....i have to do laundry, clean things, pay fuking bills and do all the other mundane sh1t life demands between growing a fuking beard and generally being a c unt (i think i covered all your fuking talents but please do chip in)

Now shut your fuking pie hole, concentrate on visinting the painful place next week end at "Berzerker session" and do try to be more civil to me unless you are certain that first hug next week be accompanied with a face stinging head butt xxxxx

c unt

pmsl xxxx


----------



## flinty90

your head would need to be out your 4rse to do that you cnut pmsl xx


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> your head would need to be out your 4rse to do that you cnut pmsl xx


gtf fuk stick


----------



## flinty90

nice back home early . looks like i might be on nights next week DOH !! anyway thats next week.. i wasnt going to train today but i enjoyed cardio last night so much im going to gym in a minute to do another hour..

then off to pick my son up for the weekend, he is off to skate school tonight lol. all turn up with there scooters and learn tricks. they enjoy it and its only a couple of quid so fair enough ..

Then tomorrow at the gym , full upper body routine with Robroid and Mike...

Im scared though cos Robs AAS use is starting to get out of control and i feel like i have spawned a monster, i definitely fear that he will outlift me very soon . but when that happens i will quit and go do judo instead...

looking forward to sunday, me and the lad and wife are going to go into derbyshire and do a good hike somewhere i miss hiking around in the lake district so figure whilst im getting super fit again i will start throwing in a few good walks at weekend..

also cant wait to meet Uriel next weekend, so he can show us what its all about (no pressure Uri).. him and Rob are going on a prework out stim bender so there intensity should be frying mine all over the place. WE WILL SEE lol....

have a good weekend guys if i dont speak t you over it !!!X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nice back home early . looks like i might be on nights next week DOH !! anyway thats next week.. i wasnt going to train today but i enjoyed cardio last night so much im going to gym in a minute to do another hour..
> 
> then off to pick my son up for the weekend, he is off to skate school tonight lol. all turn up with there scooters and learn tricks. they enjoy it and its only a couple of quid so fair enough ..
> 
> Then tomorrow at the gym , full upper body routine with Robroid and Mike...
> 
> Im scared though cos Robs AAS use is starting to get out of control and i feel like i have spawned a monster, i definitely fear that he will outlift me very soon . but when that happens i will quit and go do judo instead...
> 
> looking forward to sunday, me and the lad and wife are going to go into derbyshire and do a good hike somewhere i miss hiking around in the lake district so figure whilst im getting super fit again i will start throwing in a few good walks at weekend..
> 
> also cant wait to meet Uriel next weekend, so he can show us what its all about (no pressure Uri).. him and Rob are going on a prework out stim bender so there intensity should be frying mine all over the place. WE WILL SEE lol....
> 
> have a good weekend guys if i dont speak t you over it !!!X


Pmsl! Yes, you've created a monster :lol:

You'll come visit me in the ICU won't you


----------



## Fatmatt79

I've got a sign written Berlingo too but no pics of that,just the T5, Fcuk me,i'm hardly going to pretend about having a van haha.


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the cuppa mate!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Cheers for the cuppa mate!!


 any time bro


----------



## flinty90

so had a extra cardio session this afternoon, burned off another 700 calories so im quite happy about that..

just had my friend drop me off 200 blue pins 200 greens and about 50 barrels lol , should keep me going a couple of weeks !!!


----------



## flinty90

Cant wait to blast a session tomorrow , going to go hardcore on ROBS a$$ lol... will post up routine and weights tomorrow

going to make this 1900 calorie per day machine use every last fcukin calorie up in 50 minutes lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Cant wait to blast a session tomorrow , going to go hardcore on ROBS a$$ lol... will post up routine and weights tomorrow
> 
> going to make this 1900 calorie per day machine use every last fcukin calorie up in 50 minutes lol !!!


Roll the fcuk on!!

I want pain, lots of it, need to show these cvnts what its all about!!

This will be tomorrows pre workout bits;

Muesli

Banana

Rage

Blaze

HALO!

4ml Test E

And a slap on the back from Flinty!!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> so had a extra cardio session this afternoon, burned off another 700 calories so im quite happy about that..
> 
> just had my friend drop me off 200 blue pins 200 greens and about 50 barrels lol , should keep me going a couple of weeks !!!


 :thumb :Still watchin ya hun...... keep up those cardio sessions hun.....your doing awesome....proud.... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Still watchin ya hun...... keep up those cardio sessions hun.....your doing awesome....proud.... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


thanks babe, i have done well today apart from food, i have only eaten about 1000 calories all day , going to get to tesco for some chicken i think , i didnt even eat any stew Rob that we had cooking ....


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Roll the fcuk on!!
> 
> I want pain, lots of it, need to show these cvnts what its all about!!
> 
> This will be tomorrows pre workout bits;
> 
> Muesli
> 
> Banana
> 
> Rage
> 
> Blaze
> 
> HALO!
> 
> 4ml Test E
> 
> And a slap on the back from Flinty!!


i hope your ready bro , i am going into oblivion tomorrow, i am going to lift that much weight my arms may actually fall off .. i need to be aching until thursday after what we do tomorrow lol !!!


----------



## luther1

Fatmatt79 said:


> I've got a sign written Berlingo too but no pics of that,just the T5, Fcuk me,i'm hardly going to pretend about having a van haha.


True, but you have just owned up to owning a berlingo! I can just imagine you rocking up at the gym with the stereo blaring out, baseball cap back to front, hanging out of the window, wolf whistling all the grannies who are just leaving their zumba class!


----------



## Fatmatt79

luther1 said:


> True, but you have just owned up to owning a berlingo! I can just imagine you rocking up at the gym with the stereo blaring out, baseball cap back to front, hanging out of the window, wolf whistling all the grannies who are just leaving their zumba class!


I do wear a hoody and if you think the van makes me look a cnut,you should see their faces when i turn up in my car with my hoody on,RnB blaring out and a Staffy on the passenger seat


----------



## flinty90

do you think Uriel will be balls deep by now ??? we should all bombard the cnut with texts , put him off his stroke ...

i bet the cnut is lost in a world of fluffy clouds and smoking his first benson and hedges already, bet he blew his load in about 15 seconds, fcukin amateur hahaha !!!


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Roll the fcuk on!!
> 
> I want pain, lots of it, need to show these cvnts what its all about!!
> 
> This will be tomorrows pre workout bits;
> 
> Muesli
> 
> Banana
> 
> Rage
> 
> Blaze
> 
> HALO!
> 
> 4ml Test E
> 
> And a slap on the back from Flinty!!


I must be fcuking boring. I've stopped the Kr-akylene while on cycle and take no supplements whatsoever,oh,apart from glucosamine


----------



## luther1

Is he on a date Flinty? I'll send the cnut a picture of my sack,that should put him off.


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I must be fcuking boring. I've stopped the Kr-akylene while on cycle and take no supplements whatsoever,oh,apart from glucosamine


I need it mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Is he on a date Flinty? I'll send the cnut a picture of my sack,that should put him off.


not sure mate he may be sat w4nking into his porridge for all i know. what i do know is the cnut is probably sweating profusely and spraying his sploodge all over something, he is a dirty cnut !!!


----------



## Milky

Right ladies when would be good for me and Dave to come down and put you thro one of MY workouts ??


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I must be fcuking boring. I've stopped the Kr-akylene while on cycle and take no supplements whatsoever,oh,apart from glucosamine


why you stopped with the kre alkynn mate ??? i have ran out a while ago , but i swear they were helping me out no end in the gym mate , so will be getting some more now i have had a break for a few weeks !!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Right ladies when would be good for me and Dave to come down and put you thro one of MY workouts ??


well we are off to train with uriel next weekend mate but im fine weekend after that ??? so 5th of feb ????


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well we are off to train with uriel next weekend mate but im fine weekend after that ??? so 5th of feb ????


Ok will use that as a ball park for now mate, see how Dave is fixed..


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> I need it mate :lol: :lol:


I used to train years ago in the same gym as a fcuking huge powerlifter,a Scottish cnut called Hamish and when we used to chat about gear he'd always go ''destruction and death'' in a broad jock accent. That'll be you you cnut,2nd cycle 1.5 gms of test,a gram of primo,slin and whatever other bollox you can neck:thumb:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I used to train years ago in the same gym as a fcuking huge powerlifter,a Scottish cnut called Hamish and when we used to chat about gear he'd always go ''destruction and death'' in a broad jock accent. That'll be you you cnut,2nd cycle 1.5 gms of test,a gram of primo,slin and whatever other bollox you can neck:thumb:


I see flinty told you about my next cycle :lol:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> why you stopped with the kre alkynn mate ??? i have ran out a while ago , but i swear they were helping me out no end in the gym mate , so will be getting some more now i have had a break for a few weeks !!!


I just gathered that it could no more for me while being on cycle,more of a natty thing i thought. If you disagree then i'll order some more. I only used to take it post workout anyway


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I just gathered that it could no more for me while being on cycle,more of a natty thing i thought. If you disagree then i'll order some more. I only used to take it post workout anyway


i dont disagree mate i just think for me they seemed to give me that extra in the gym , rep wise..

I have to admit one thing , i dont feel that even on just above 1 gram of test per week that it touched anavar for strength gains ..

that stuff was just like rocket fuel for me taken with creatine .. i think the test all in all has been good but im still doubting that test is as good for strength gains as orals...

it may be just me as when on var i was also on double the calories im on now , like i said 1900 calories per day is fcuk all really so test may be better than im giving it credit for ...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thanks babe, i have done well today apart from food, i have only eaten about 1000 calories all day , going to get to tesco for some chicken i think , i didnt even eat any stew Rob that we had cooking ....


WTF! Mate that Stew smelt and looked bloody beautiful! I went for Chicken, Jacket and Jalapenos 



flinty90 said:


> i hope your ready bro , i am going into oblivion tomorrow, i am going to lift that much weight my arms may actually fall off .. i need to be aching until thursday after what we do tomorrow lol !!!


I am ready mate! I need it too. Think I'll do tomorrow then legs again on Monday and then fook knows when i'll train again


----------



## flinty90

i have been sat here all night really taking heed of my own advice , about monitoring everything and keeping things basic.. im excited about getting things under way to be fair, but i am sticking with my plan until june. even if it means strength wise i have to start again virtually....


----------



## GreedyBen

You'll soon be upping the weight, fear not the empty bar.


----------



## luther1

Heres my basics I train .

5x week with a pt,one body part per sesh

Diet. I am very strict with this,and also very boring

1, Pro-6 100gms oats evoo

2, 225gms chicken 62.5 gms rice

3,same

4,same

5, Varies between mince,chicken,shake or fish

Train

Build and recover shake

6,salmon fillets and 350gms potato

7,pro 6

Suppements are: glucoamine,for my joints

Gear: 750mg test e per week x 10. First two weeks were 500mgs.

3 weeks into cycle. Diet was as above also for my 5 months training natty as from August. I gained 2 stone on that diet. About 14st 2lb now,would like to be 16 but will settle for 15.7


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Heres my basics I train .
> 
> 5x week with a pt,one body part per sesh
> 
> Diet. I am very strict with this,and also very boring
> 
> 1, Pro-6 100gms oats evoo
> 
> 2, 225gms chicken 62.5 gms rice
> 
> 3,same
> 
> 4,same
> 
> 5, Varies between mince,chicken,shake or fish
> 
> Train
> 
> Build and recover shake
> 
> 6,salmon fillets and 350gms potato
> 
> 7,pro 6
> 
> Suppements are: glucoamine,for my joints
> 
> Gear: 750mg test e per week x 10. First two weeks were 500mgs.
> 
> 3 weeks into cycle. Diet was as above also for my 5 months training natty as from August. I gained 2 stone on that diet. About 14st 2lb now,would like to be 16 but will settle for 15.7


looks straight forward mate and easily stickable , apart from food may get to you a little from time to time, but i find basic normally means easily manageable also X


----------



## luther1

The food is where i (we all?) struggle mate. I just get it down me and look at the big picture. I did eat tuna instead of chicken for a month and my weight gains slowed right down. I have to take my 3 chicken meals to work,so i eat those cold. Going to start having a nice steak on weekends


----------



## expletive

I struggle some days so make up for it with shakes on days like this.

Other days I could eat for fooking england


----------



## Fatstuff

theres no real reason to stick to chicken or tuna, theres loads of lean meats u can eat.... u can get cuts of beef as lean as chicken breasts and its got more iron and sh1t in it, why have boring meat chicken breast if its hard work? Also u need saturated fat in your diet, it helps u absorb certain vitamins and helps raise your test and other hormones. Your cutting urself a bad deal eating the same boring sh1t imo


----------



## Fatstuff

also steak is amazin


----------



## luther1

I fry the chicken in olive oil and have peanut butter,advocado etc for my fats. I have chicken mostly because those 3 meals are eaten cold.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> theres no real reason to stick to chicken or tuna, theres loads of lean meats u can eat.... u can get cuts of beef as lean as chicken breasts and its got more iron and sh1t in it, why have boring meat chicken breast if its hard work? Also u need saturated fat in your diet, it helps u absorb certain vitamins and helps raise your test and other hormones. Your cutting urself a bad deal eating the same boring sh1t imo


Agreed


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I fry the chicken in olive oil and have peanut butter,advocado etc for my fats. I have chicken mostly because those 3 meals are eaten cold.


animal fat isnt bad like the media will have u believe lol


----------



## Fatstuff

ur old school loofer do u take dessicated liver tabs and train with loads and loads of volume aswell


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> ur old school loofer do u take dessicated liver tabs and train with loads and loads of volume aswell


no 

But i do drinks loads of water and eat loads of fruit before you ask


----------



## flinty90

come on this is good, lests keep it serious before e start getting silly again lol..

Ok will be having 120 grams muesli for breakfast with a 2 scoop protein shake and a banana

1 cup decaff coffee (pre workout unstimulator) lol

Training session (into fcukin oblivion)

rest of day to be decided...

what are you lot up too ????


----------



## Fatstuff

woke up with the lad, lettin the mrs have a lie in - will have a large strong coffee and going out at half ten to look at wedding suits with my bro (im his best man) and will be expecting him to buy lunch somewhere


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> woke up with the lad, lettin the mrs have a lie in - will have a large strong coffee and going out at half ten to look at wedding suits with my bro (im his best man) and will be expecting him to buy lunch somewhere


how old your lad bro ??

my sister has justhad a baby 3 days ago , so may have to go shopping for something nice for her, then tomorrow go and meet little gracie !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

just turned 2 going on 14 lol, he's a erm... 'spirited' kid, nice its always nice to have a little baby in the family (even nicer when its a relative and not yours)congrats ro ur sis


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning spartans. Just woken up. Needed that!

Brekkie will be 100g oats, 2 scoops protein, 2 tablespoons of pb and a couple of eggs lobbed in too if I'm feeling saucy. Never done the raw egg thing before but I'm low on protein powder until Tuesday so may have to cross the line!

Hope you guys have a good session flints. Looking forward to seeing the stats.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning spartans. Just woken up. Needed that!
> 
> Brekkie will be 100g oats, 2 scoops protein, 2 tablespoons of pb and a couple of eggs lobbed in too if I'm feeling saucy. Never done the raw egg thing before but I'm low on protein powder until Tuesday so may have to cross the line!
> 
> Hope you guys have a good session flints.* Looking forward to seeing the stats.*


i will try mate as i always do but stats are going to be poor for me i think.. Robs might better though !!


----------



## Mingster

Morning mate. Haven't popped in for a while as am on nights this week and am pretty much shattered at minute. Hope things are going well for you and your training and diet are going as planned:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatmatt79

I'm up, the missus isn't! It's my rest/cheat day today but got ohp to do for Ewens challenge. Had a lay in till 8. Breakfast was oj and now I'm off to pick my boy up from 'the evil one'! Will get some brunch somewhere. Pick up some tackle on the way back for a comp tomorrow. Will spend the day with the boy playing trainsets and in the playground. Maybe take the dog for a walk. Chillin for me, back at it tomorrow. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i will try mate as i always do but stats are going to be poor for me i think.. Robs might better though !!


Stats won't be poor mate. Your on less cals than a figure model in prep so nobody is expecting any PB's! 

What's interesting is to see what you train and how. I don't care if you lift 10kg on everything as long as you're ruined by the end of it!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Stats won't be poor mate. Your on less cals than a figure model in prep so nobody is expecting any PB's!
> 
> What's interesting is to see what you train and how. I don't care if you lift 10kg on everything as long as you're ruined by the end of it!


i only ate 1300kcals yesterday all day, 200g protein but the mrs brought me back a small fish from the chippy, at worst it was 1000kcals (massive overestimation imo) at best 500kcals, probably around 40g protein roughly, not bad considering lol (not the best mind)


----------



## luther1

Just had my shake and off to walk the dog in a mo. Popping round the mother of my daughters house because shes had a stroke and they've put her on some tablets (topiramate) and she said the sides are awfull. Then off to see the accountant to submit my books before the 31st deadline,that should cheer her up. A running around day really. Have fun one and all


----------



## flinty90

Right guys back from gym

great session , shame Rob couldnt join us on it due to family issues he had to run out of gym as we were going to start,(everything is ok though i have just seen him again) but he missed a good session

full upper body

started opposite way around from last week

Shoulders

*
Front raises *

12 x 10kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 15kg

*
Side lateral raises*

12 x 10kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 15kg

*Smith Press*

12 x 60 kg

12 x 80 kg

12 x 90 kg

Back

*Seated Row*

12 x 90kg

12 x 105kg

12 x 115kg

*Wide grip pull ups*

these were done with feet up on a bench so slightly assisted (i would say about 70 % of bodyweight ) so still about 80 kg lifted

12 x body weight

12 x body weight

12 x body weight

*Deadlifts *

12 x 90kg

12 x 100 kg

12 x 110 kg

*Face pulls*

12 x 70 pounds

12 x 80 pounds

12 x 90 pounds

Chest

*Low incline press*

12 x 70kg

12 x 90kg

10 x 110kg

10 x 70kg

*Cable crossovers*

15 x 25

15 x 35

15 x 40

*Flat bench DB press*

12 x 30 kg each hand

12 x 35 kg each hand

10 x 40 kg each hand

5 x 25 kg each hand chest and upper body was murdered ...

*Shrugs*

15 x 150

15 x 165

15 x 165

then just finished arms with a set of 30 hammer curls at 15 kg DB's

feel like it wasnt a bad session, i tried my ar5e off and was blowing out my a$$... everything was really controlled and strict , no cheat reps ..

definitely made me feel like strength isnt totally lost even though im down quite a bit, but on 1900 cals i will take that session all day long !!!

just a shame Rob missed it X


----------



## flinty90

oh , and food wise

Protein shake

Muesli

banana

2 slices wholemeal bread

4 scrambled eggs

20 gram cheese

1 red pepper

protein shake

then for tea will be meat and veg of some sort,

just to keep you up to date

its the weekend so i will pick calories up to about 2500 on saturdays and sunday !!! then back to 1900 through the week X


----------



## flinty90

oh and its jab day for me too, so 500 mg of the finest oils will be going in later !!!


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> oh and its jab day for me too, so 500 mg of the finest oils will be going in later !!!


Because I was away all week I had to double jab last night, 2.5ml in each leg


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> Because I was away all week I had to double jab last night, 2.5ml in each leg


what are you jabbing bro ???


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> what are you jabbing bro ???


850/900mg Test E, 400mg Tren E


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> 850/900mg Test E, 400mg Tren E


you having any sides from the tren mate ???

im wondering wether for my next cycle if i could hack tren ??


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> you having any sides from the tren mate ???
> 
> im wondering wether for my next cycle if i could hack tren ??


Just lack of sleep and night

sweats mate.

Genuinely, 100%, no problem with anger.

Best thing would be to get some Tren A and try 200mg or so a week to see how you react. I honestly don't think the bad rep it gets is justified.

A good mate of mine ran it, and he is a bugger for going out and getting into arguments and stuff, but he didn't have a problem with anger either. He did knock it on the head though after 4 weeks or so because he couldn't cope with how it affected his sleep.

If it wasnt for me taking sleeping tablets I wouldn't be able to run it.


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> Just lack of sleep and night
> 
> sweats mate.
> 
> Genuinely, 100%, no problem with anger.
> 
> Best thing would be to get some Tren A and try 200mg or so a week to see how you react. I honestly don't think the bad rep it gets is justified.
> 
> A good mate of mine ran it, and he is a bugger for going out and getting into arguments and stuff, but he didn't have a problem with anger either. He did knock it on the head though after 4 weeks or so because he couldn't cope with how it affected his sleep.
> 
> If it wasnt for me taking sleeping tablets I wouldn't be able to run it.


it would be the anxiety side that would bother me mate to be fair , im not an aggressiv person to be fair im really laid back and tranquil lol.... but the anxiety and palpitations people report on tren would worry me a little bit mate !!!


----------



## expletive

Im thinking of running 2 weeks of tren ace on the back end of this blast to see what its like


----------



## Milky

Never had the sweats

never had the agression

Had the lack of sleep

Dont actually know what anxiety is so cant help there...


----------



## Breda

I think there's a lot of scare mongering surrounding tren tbh.

Tbf there's only one way to find out how it will effect you and that's by trying it for a sensible amount of time at a sensible dose


----------



## Queenie

afternoon flinty 

looks like a great sesh this morning x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

afternoon peeps, been painting all day after a bottle of grey goose to myself in the club last night, sweating like a pedo in a playground with the clen, happy days


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> afternoon flinty
> 
> looks like a great sesh this morning x x


thanks chick, the session was immense i thought, really hit the spot !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thanks chick, the session was immense i thought, really hit the spot !!!


i'm just teasing myself by reading it lol... 2 more sleeps then i'll be smashing the gym HARD!!! x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> i'm just teasing myself by reading it lol... 2 more sleeps then i'll be smashing the gym HARD!!! x x


teasing yourself ?? lol... i should have sent you pics aswell then lol , could really tease yourself then haha XX

i can see your ready to smash it, i knew you should have stuck to your plan and gone to gym today !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> teasing yourself ?? lol... i should have sent you pics aswell then lol , could really tease yourself then haha XX
> 
> i can see your ready to smash it, i knew you should have stuck to your plan and gone to gym today !!!


im still shattered and wouldnt want to do a half-ar$ed workout  i will have those pics for sure!! lol x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> im still shattered and wouldnt want to do a half-ar$ed workout  i will have those pics for sure!! lol x x


thats fair enough chick.. isnt your gym open on sunday ???


----------



## flinty90

oh and just put in my jabs for this week... went in sweet as a nut .. just chillin now with lad watching jurassic park 3 lol !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thats fair enough chick.. isnt your gym open on sunday ???


yep... but my training partner trained today, then he'll rest tomorrow and come back monday. unless youre going to drive down and train with the queenie?  x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> yep... but my training partner trained today, then he'll rest tomorrow and come back monday. unless youre going to drive down and train with the queenie?  x x


i might have to seeing as though my training partner bottled it this morning and ran off home pmsl X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i might have to seeing as though my training partner bottled it this morning and ran off home pmsl X


Just as I was going to leave a nice post :lol:

See you tomorrow  x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> i might have to seeing as though my training partner bottled it this morning and ran off home pmsl X


ok i'll be on standby incase he does it again tomorrow  x x


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Just as I was going to leave a nice post :lol:
> 
> See you tomorrow  x


oops i thought we would be passed this part before you cam on hahahaha


----------



## luther1

Ref the tren. I know plenty who are/have been on it and complained of bad sides. This turned out to be the cause of [email protected] gear. The others had no major worries at all,so make sure your source is good. And Duxs' advice on how much and which one to use is spot on.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> oops i thought we would be passed this part before you cam on hahahaha


Eyes and ears everywhere  x

Carry on though :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Ref the tren. I know plenty who are/have been on it and complained of bad sides. This turned out to be the cause of [email protected] gear. The others had no major worries at all,so make sure your source is good. And Duxs' advice on how much and which one to use is spot on.


source is spot on mate. if not they get a kick in the privates ...

i may look into it like you say and ease into it, but keep test high from start.,, wont be on it till june anyway if i do use it....


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Eyes and ears everywhere  x
> 
> Carry on though :lol:


no mate you go on what was your nice post going to say !!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> source is spot on mate. if not they get a kick in the privates ...
> 
> i may look into it like you say and ease into it, but keep test high from start.,, wont be on it till june anyway if i do use it....


I think its like any gear,it will only accentuate your personality anyway, ie, lairy cnut will get lairier, laid back will be more so. Its not for me purely because i hope i can get to a decent size and condition without it.If my test does me a good service,then test it will be for number 2,at the most i'll input a lttle dbol maybe. I


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> no mate you go on what was your nice post going to say !!


Sorry for being a let down!

But thanks for possibly the best delt jabs ever 

I kid not, I felt nothing, nadda, not even a pinch! 500mg per arm and they loved it!

These boulders need to be fvcked over tomorrow!

Thanks for training me tomorrow mate, will 10am be ok??

Much love your junkie b1tch!!


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Sorry for being a let down!
> 
> But thanks for possibly the best delt jabs ever
> 
> I kid not, I felt nothing, nadda, not even a pinch! 500mg per arm and they loved it!
> 
> These boulders need to be fvcked over tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for training me tomorrow mate, will 10am be ok??
> 
> Much love your junkie b1tch!!


What is your exact cycle Rob?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What is your exact cycle Rob?


he dont fcukin know mate, he has had more fcukin sh1t inside him than our local fcukin sewerage plant !!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> What is your exact cycle Rob?


Exact.... Not 100% on MG each week! But I've never dropped below 525mg of test since 3rd week in November 

Week1-4 30mg dbol

Week 3-7 Min 525mg UGL Test Blend

Week 8- 16 1g Pharma Test E

T-Bullets last 3 weeks.

Adding Oxys in from next week!

So as you can see, its more messed up than you can imagine!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> he dont fcukin know mate, he has had more fcukin sh1t inside him than our local fcukin sewerage plant !!


Agreed  x


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Sorry for being a let down!
> 
> But thanks for possibly the best delt jabs ever
> 
> I kid not, I felt nothing, nadda, not even a pinch! 500mg per arm and they loved it!
> 
> These boulders need to be fvcked over tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for training me tomorrow mate, will 10am be ok??
> 
> Much love your junkie b1tch!!


mate sh1t happens pal dont sweat it...

tomorrow i will make you bleed out of your ears ...

just jabbed in my quad again mate , but i may start trusting you to smash it into my delts and traps bro !!


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Sorry for being a let down!
> 
> But thanks for possibly the best delt jabs ever
> 
> I kid not, I felt nothing, nadda, not even a pinch! 500mg per arm and they loved it!
> 
> These boulders need to be fvcked over tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for training me tomorrow mate, will 10am be ok??
> 
> Much love your junkie b1tch!!


i want to jab your delts!! x x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> mate sh1t happens pal dont sweat it...
> 
> tomorrow i will make you bleed out of your ears ...
> 
> just jabbed in my quad again mate , but i may start trusting you to smash it into my delts and traps bro !!


i'll do yours too  x x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> mate sh1t happens pal dont sweat it...
> 
> tomorrow i will make you bleed out of your ears ...
> 
> just jabbed in my quad again mate , but i may start trusting you to smash it into my delts and traps bro !!


Can't wait 

I'll do it mate, quite keen to try traps too. Nice bit of oil to make them look fuller 

500mg into the quad..??


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> i want to jab your delts!! x x


Whenever your ready 

Flinty has mastered these on me,he's only hit a nerve once!

It made my arm do a little truffle shuffle for him


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Can't wait
> 
> I'll do it mate, quite keen to try traps too. Nice bit of oil to make them look fuller
> 
> 500mg into the quad..??


yes mate half the amount your on lol !!! im only little though


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Whenever your ready
> 
> Flinty has mastered these on me,he's only hit a nerve once!
> 
> It made my arm do a little truffle shuffle for him


my jabs today were fcukin surgeon standard lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2798650 said:


> source is spot on mate. if not they get a kick in the privates ...
> 
> i may look into it like you say and ease into it, but keep test high from start.,, wont be on it till june anyway if i do use it....


Same bro my source is spot on

We'll be on at it at around the same time I reckon so will be good to see how we both get on


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate half the amount your on lol !!! im only little though


Yes but you train pmsl!?!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Same bro my source is spot on
> 
> We'll be on at it at around the same time I reckon so will be good to see how we both get on


you sure your not gonna do a sureno and disappear cos your still a skinny cnut after taking gear :lol:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> my jabs today were fcukin surgeon standard lol


Just don't try and give me an epidural before a legs session :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2798793 said:


> you sure your not gonna do a sureno and disappear cos your still a skinny cnut after taking gear :lol:


Haven't you got anything to blow up???


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Haven't you got anything to blow up???


just my blowup doll, i call her Jessica, far too early though


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Haven't you got anything to blow up???


yeah his fcukin date for the weekend , a doll pmsl


----------



## flinty90

right im going to read back and se who fcuked this journal up yet again !!! and there getting negged


----------



## flinty90

ahhh it was Afghan ou fcukin arab cnut NEGGED !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2798849 said:


> ahhh it was Afghan ou fcukin arab cnut NEGGED !!!


Neg the cnut for me too cos...... I'm on my phone lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl love you too guys


----------



## luther1

Whos journal can we fcuk up,Benjys?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> right im going to read back and se who fcuked this journal up yet again !!! and there getting negged


Kennyken!!


----------



## Guest

Just repped all you sluts again i know you love that shlt... Right off for a massage and blowjob have a good weekend guys


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Just repped all you sluts again i know you love that shlt... Right off for a massage and blowjob have a good weekend guys


nice one bro have a good one lover X and stay away from the beer !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nice one bro have a good one lover X and stay away from the beer !!!


I will do dr flinty i must behave now!

Also just to let you know im not coming off cycle im dropping to 350mg pw test whilst im dieting down then when i get low enough bf im smashing a big cycle big food etc love it 

You were right! Never want to come off, although i will have to after that!


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> I will do dr flinty i must behave now!
> 
> Also just to let you know im not coming off cycle im dropping to 350mg pw test whilst im dieting down then when i get low enough bf im smashing a big cycle big food etc love it
> 
> You were right! Never want to come off, although i will have to after that!


fcuk it mate im not coming off either.... i will drop down whilst cruising but i wil deffo be on it for a good few years !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> fcuk it mate im not coming off either.... i will drop down whilst cruising but i wil deffo be on it for a good few years !!!


Lol yea we dont mind tiny balls makes the cock look bigger lol


----------



## flinty90

willsy said:


> Lol yea we dont mind tiny balls makes the cock look bigger lol


lol taking my hat off makes my c0ck look bigger bro X


----------



## luther1

Only gone and got meself a date ain't i ! The 31 year old stunner(obviously) whos recently opened up a hairdressing salon in town(not that other hairdressing [email protected] that i used to pork). I just text her and invited to Southampton finest eating establishment for dinner. Shes obviously been sniffing too much peroxide today because she said yes. That means no swearing and a bundle of monopoly money with a £20 note wrapped round it. Hope i bump into loads of people i know because shes a proper looker and the fake norks might be on show. What a lucky lucky girl. Best put a nice romantic Luther Vandross cd in the Benz haha


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Only gone and got meself a date ain't i ! The 31 year old stunner(obviously) whos recently opened up a hairdressing salon in town(not that other hairdressing [email protected] that i used to pork). I just text her and invited to Southampton finest eating establishment for dinner. Shes obviously been sniffing too much peroxide today because she said yes. That means no swearing and a bundle of monopoly money with a £20 note wrapped round it. Hope i bump into loads of people i know because shes a proper looker and the fake norks might be on show. What a lucky lucky girl. Best put a nice romantic Luther Vandross cd in the Benz haha


I hope you fart and follow thro you jammy git !


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> I hope you fart and follow thro you jammy git !


I'm just off to the bog for a pre date [email protected] and $hit,so hopefully no little mishaps. Other than premature ejac when she opens her front door!


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I'm just off to the bog for a pre date [email protected] and $hit,so hopefully no little mishaps. Other than premature ejac when she opens her front door!


Oh and never ever ever said this before but the test is kicking in...

WE WANT PICS...


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Oh and never ever ever said this before but the test is kicking in...
> 
> WE WANT PICS...[/quote
> 
> I will try and take one,fcuks knows how though. Can i get one on here from her facebook page does anyone know? Copy and paste and all that?


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Oh and never ever ever said this before but the test is kicking in...
> 
> WE WANT PICS...


Pics or BS (as its luther im guessing bs:rolleye


----------



## Fatmatt79

If you've found a fit bird in Southampton then I want fcukin pics too!!! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> yes, quite easily


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Only gone and got meself a date ain't i ! The 31 year old stunner(obviously) whos recently opened up a hairdressing salon in town(not that other hairdressing [email protected] that i used to pork). I just text her and invited to Southampton finest eating establishment for dinner. Shes obviously been sniffing too much peroxide today because she said yes. That means no swearing and a bundle of monopoly money with a £20 note wrapped round it. Hope i bump into loads of people i know because shes a proper looker and the fake norks might be on show. What a lucky lucky girl. Best put a nice romantic Luther Vandross cd in the Benz haha


Aw! Good luck Luther  x x


----------



## luther1

The one on the right,obviously


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Aw! Good luck Luther  x x


Thanks babe x


----------



## Fatstuff

u never call me babe luther 

ur new wife looks nice m8


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatmatt79 said:


> If you've found a fit bird in Southampton then I want fcukin pics too!!! :lol:


Lol. And what's the 'top eating establishment in Southampton'? A chippy where you can 'eat in' or a wimpy where you get a plate for your burger?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> u never call me babe luther
> 
> ur new wife looks nice m8


Sorry babe x


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. And what's the 'top eating establishment in Southampton'? A chippy where you can 'eat in' or a wimpy where you get a plate for your burger?


Nandos


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Nandos


pronounced nan-doss, makes it sound exotic


----------



## flinty90

she looks good mate you should have a lovely evening with her bro X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. And what's the 'top eating establishment in Southampton'? A chippy where you can 'eat in' or a wimpy where you get a plate for your burger?


trust you to come on here not even read the serious posts and just read the sh1t and comment, i sometimes wonder about your priorities !!


----------



## flinty90

and wheres ROBROID the little crotchsniffing cnut !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

good luck luther just dont let her see those moobs


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> trust you to come on here not even read the serious posts and just read the sh1t and comment, i sometimes wonder about your priorities !!


Yeah,consider yourself crossed off the invites to the wedding


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> trust you to come on here not even read the serious posts and just read the sh1t and comment, i sometimes wonder about your priorities !!


How do you know what I have and havent read you Derren Brown mind reading cnut?!?!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> and wheres ROBROID the little crotchsniffing cnut !!


he's chained to my bed. might let him use his phone in a sec  x x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> How do you know what I have and havent read you Derren Brown mind reading cnut?!?!


Oh if you have i apologise, especially for it bieng too serious you didnt even like it or comment you ginger cnut .. dont worry bro i ont post any more serious info in your journal full of sh1t


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> he's chained to my bed. might let him use his phone in a sec  x x


i doubt it Rob is far to strong to be held in chains !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Oh if you have i apologise, especially for it bieng too serious you didnt even like it or comment you ginger cnut .. dont worry bro i ont post any more serious info in your journal full of sh1t


I can't like from my phone you bellend. Up the test dose you're very estrogeny tonight!


----------



## luther1

As i'm getting good at this downloading malarky now,heres one of me and the ex last April in da club


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't like from my phone you bellend. Up the test dose you're very estrogeny tonight!


ON IGNORE (this is an automated message please do not reply)


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> i doubt it Rob is far to strong to be held in chains !!


ha! well he's staying there cos he likes it then cos he hasnt broken free yet  x x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> As i'm getting good at this downloading malarky now,heres one of me and the ex last April in da club
> View attachment 73304


very nice couple mate , shame your not together anymore !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> i doubt it Rob is far to strong to be held in chains !!


Plus...

He's about as straight as a spagetti hoop that lad.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> ha! well he's staying there cos he likes it then cos he hasnt broken free yet  x x


can i be next


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> ha! well he's staying there cos he likes it then cos he hasnt broken free yet  x x


yes he gets very needy.. im sick of seeing the cnut today , can you do this, have you got this , can you stick this in me please , he is like having another fcukin kid about the house...

ya know one of the lazy cnut kids that sit there all day just begging after your attention.. pr1ck he is.. than you ask him to do one thing and he cant even fcukin do it for you !!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> very nice couple mate , shame your not together anymore !!!


Cheers mate,i'm a believer that if its meant to be,its meant to be

Doesn't make splitting up any easier though! haha


----------



## Queenie

monsterballs said:


> Plus...
> 
> He's about as straight as a spagetti hoop that lad.


not once ive finished with him  x x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes he gets very needy.. im sick of seeing the cnut today , can you do this, have you got this , can you stick this in me please , he is like having another fcukin kid about the house...
> 
> ya know one of the lazy cnut kids that sit there all day just begging after your attention.. pr1ck he is.. than you ask him to do one thing and he cant even fcukin do it for you !!


what have u asked him to do? ill do it for ya x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> what have u asked him to do? ill do it for ya x x


he fcukin knows !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> he fcukin knows !!!


he says that you havent asked him anything babe. he is a bit distracted though x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

wheres the haggish chewer tonight


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> wheres the haggish chewer tonight


he is loved up mate getting his anus noshed probably !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Let the oompa

See the lumpa


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> As i'm getting good at this downloading malarky now,heres one of me and the ex last April in da club
> View attachment 73304


did diggy photoshop ur shirt for u aswell? :innocent:


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> did diggy photoshop ur shirt for u aswell? :innocent:


It was a beach theme and thats the nearest i have to a Hawaiian shirt!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Only gone and got meself a date ain't i ! The 31 year old stunner(obviously) whos recently opened up a hairdressing salon in town(not that other hairdressing [email protected] that i used to pork). I just text her and invited to Southampton finest eating establishment for dinner. Shes obviously been sniffing too much peroxide today because she said yes. That means no swearing and a bundle of monopoly money with a £20 note wrapped round it. Hope i bump into loads of people i know because shes a proper looker and the fake norks might be on show. What a lucky lucky girl. Best put a nice romantic Luther Vandross cd in the Benz haha


Didnt know you were from southampton luther i used to work up there by millbrook, good old millbrook!


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> As i'm getting good at this downloading malarky now,heres one of me and the ex last April in da club
> View attachment 73304


Jesus H Chirst...

Your uglier than me !


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Cheers mate,i'm a believer that if its meant to be,its meant to be
> 
> Doesn't make splitting up any easier though! haha


did u looking like a total bellend have any bearing on the split?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Jesus H Chirst...
> 
> Your uglier than me !


 :whistling: :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> did u looking like a total bellend have any bearing on the split?


fcuk me Uriel is here pmsl missed you bro !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> he is loved up mate getting his anus noshed probably !!!


you're such a fuking cock


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Jesus H Chirst...
> 
> Your uglier than me !


stop talking sh1te shrek lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me Uriel is here pmsl missed you bro !!!


lying cnut lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> stop talking sh1te shrek lol


so where you been then you fcukin horse c0cked b4stard


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> stop talking sh1te shrek lol


Sorry Ian, you hunk of a chip shop owner....


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> so where you been then you fcukin horse c0cked b4stard


i'm fuking cream crackered bro...........


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> i'm fuking cream crackered bro...........


not long till your in the OAP home now dont worry


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm fuking cream crackered bro...........


you been training mate ??

orscrubbing yourself profusely pmsl X


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> not long till your in the OAP home now dont worry


why? Isn't that where you go shagging


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you been training mate ??
> 
> orscrubbing yourself profusely pmsl X


i beggining to conider deleteing your fuking mobile number


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> why? Isn't that where you go shagging


yea i look up to you uncle, i go there on a reg now just love the birds in wheelchairs


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i beggining to conider deleteing your fuking mobile number


well fcuk ya then you miserable cnut i wont ask you how you are ..

cnut chops


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you been training mate ??


i trained Tue, Wed & Fri so rest today and back to it Sun Mon


----------



## flinty90

so what have you been up to this weekend mate owt good ??? :rolleye:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> so what have you been up to this weekend mate owt good ??? :rolleye:


just fuking around mate - had some nosh....chillin, u?


----------



## luther1

Right,George Clooney's off out with the doris,I bet shes got butterflies real bad


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> did u looking like a total bellend have any bearing on the split?


Only about 90% of it


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Right,George Clooney's off out with the doris,I bet shes got butterflies real bad


mind suck your fuking gut in and bind your t1ts tight - and do mntion u train - she's unlikely to guess lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> just fuking around mate - had some nosh....chillin, u?


been training today mate, Rob ran out on me, so now i got to go to gym tomorrow just to train that cnut...

had a relaxing afternoon ,watched a bit of sh1t, my lad has been to video shop and got the inbetweeners film to watch tonight so will watch that in a bit..

apart from that mate been a quiet weekend !


----------



## Queenie

Flinty... im done with your boy... apparently we're now gonna watch some peter kay on dvd... x x


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> mind suck your fuking gut in and bind your t1ts tight - and do mntion u train - she's unlikely to guess lol


welcome back babe (note i didnt call u a cvnt?)  x x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> mind suck your fuking gut in and bind your t1ts tight - and do mntion u train - she's unlikely to guess lol


dont tell her you train it will only add to embarrasment when she says "oh really i didnt realise " pmsl


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Flinty... im done with your boy... apparently we're now gonna watch some peter kay on dvd... x x


are you pair fcukin texting each other.. the little slimy fcuker he is !!!

mind you at least he texts back , not likesome cnuts i know


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> been training today mate, Rob ran out on me, so now i got to go to gym tomorrow just to train that cnut...
> 
> had a relaxing afternoon ,watched a bit of sh1t, my lad has been to video shop and got the inbetweeners film to watch tonight so will watch that in a bit..
> 
> apart from that mate been a quiet weekend !


worth w watch bro - few funny scenes


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2799483 said:


> just fuking around mate - had some nosh....chillin, u?


Pmsl


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> are you pair fcukin texting each other.. the little slimy fcuker he is !!!
> 
> mind you at least he texts back , not likesome cnuts i know


pmsl yeah hes texting me from upstairs  x x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Pmsl


 :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl yeah hes texting me from upstairs  x x


he is going to get his c0ck punched in the morning !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> are you pair fcukin texting each other.. the little slimy fcuker he is !!!
> 
> mind you at least he texts back , not likesome cnuts i know


punch the little [email protected] wind pipe out and tell him thats for twitter:wink:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> punch the little [email protected] wind pipe out and tell him thats for twitter:wink:


seriously the cnut is like a fcukin needy little kid.. im suprised he isnt still on the t1t .... actually queenie dont be suprised if he starts asking for bitty 1!!


----------



## Guest

Ahem...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> seriously the cnut is like a fcukin needy little kid.. im suprised he isnt still on the t1t .... actually queenie dont be suprised if he starts asking for bitty 1!!


i'm surprised you dont feed him his shake like this bro

View attachment 73308


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm surprised you dont feed him his shake like this bro
> 
> View attachment 73308


PMSL now you have shown him that i will never get a fcukin rest lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

what is the betting that Luther comes in (up suitaly late in the day) bullsh1tting us that he nails this bird - the fuking sh1thouse


----------



## Breda

R0B:2799529 said:


> Ahem...


Your ears must have been burning.... Either that or queenie finished bummin u


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> what is the betting that Luther comes in (up suitaly late in the day) bullsh1tting us that he nails this bird - the fuking sh1thouse


is it just me or does anyone else think that luthers date tonight looks similair to his Ex ??? i think he is pining after some old love...

he couldnt nail her mate tonight look at the state of the cnut . he actually looks a bit like freddie krueger ..


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> he actually looks a bit like freddie krueger ..


 :lol:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> is it just me or does anyone else think that luthers date tonight looks similair to his Ex ??? i think he is pining after some old love...
> 
> he couldnt nail her mate tonight look at the state of the cnut . he actually looks a bit like freddie krueger ..


The poor cow must be tight for mates and dates......Luther's got face like a smashed prawn cracker ffs


----------



## Mr_Morocco

PMSL


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2799540 said:


> what is the betting that Luther comes in (up suitaly late in the day) bullsh1tting us that he nails this bird - the fuking sh1thouse


Luther ain't got no fcukin bird.... The liein cnut probably don't even know any birds and the pic was a pic of his sister the insestious [email protected]

Luther if u nail it we need proof


----------



## Mr_Morocco

right chaps what pizza shall i order???


----------



## Uriel

i bet the queer cnut [email protected] one off into her handbag while she fuks off for respite to sit in the resteraunt sh1ters texting mates lol and he uses the experince to weave the real sex act into it.....unconvincingly for us tomorrow


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> right chaps what pizza shall i order???


if its for us - meat feast mate and I'll get some beers from fridge


----------



## Uriel

infact he is such a total sh1thouse - you can hear him now- telling this poor cow he was a "Para" and he dont like talk about but when he took a round in tumbledown, losing litres of blood - he never thought he'sd ever see another woman - the fuking sympathy fuk seeking [email protected]


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2799568 said:


> right chaps what pizza shall i order???


Mighty meaty/meat feast with xtra meat and cheese... Deep pan


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> if its for us - meat feast mate and I'll get some beers from fridge


meat feast it is..got about half a bottle of grey goose left to wash it down with


----------



## Uriel

Luther's fuking date - you just know after he buys her 1 drink, all the other "cocktails" will "appear" When she's been for a p1ss,,,,since it will be whateer the tight cnut manages to minesweep off the bars empties tray dregs


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> meat feast it is..got about half a bottle of grey goose left to wash it down with


sweet - shot glasses in the freezer


----------



## Breda

I bet Luther has never even met the poor lady and she's expecting a tall, handsome well built fella to turn up, the Luther walks thru the door with gifts hoping to win her over, but she slaps the cnut in the chops and walks out in disgust then the fcuker comes on here with a cock and bull story about how he was waist deep all night and she was filth


----------



## Breda

Further more I bet she don't turn up


----------



## Breda

Orr she's ready to give Luther some pussy but the cnut can't even muster a semi


----------



## Uriel

the only thing Luther is waist deep in is crusty catching tissues in his [email protected] room...after he's been adventure ****ing all month with 2 fingers up his @rse


----------



## Breda

The thick skinny [email protected] will take her to a sh!t restaurant and eat less than her... And if they ain't got no chicken and rice left he's really Fcuked cos his diets spot on and that's all the cnut eats


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Orr she's ready to give Luther some pussy but the cnut can't even muster a semi


yeah - he's had 1/2 gram of sust and aromatised the lot into his t1ts and flappy cock, the fuking girl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

hes probably sat at home watching the snooker by himself with an electric blanket on


----------



## Breda

I heard he shoots hcg as a pre date ritual to make his nuts look bigger and fuller.... This is of cycle as well the small nutted fool


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2799658 said:


> hes probably sat at home watching the snooker by himself with an electric blanket on


He's at home [email protected] to pre watershed babecast


----------



## Mr_Morocco

his idea of a date is buying a fresh box of kleenex, a viagra pill and a tub of vaseline


----------



## Breda

His idea of a successful date is actually being able to use the Kleenex the blank firing cnut


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> His idea of a successful date is actually being able to use the Kleenex the blank firing cnut


PMSL :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther cant go out apparently his fcukin bladed glove's gone missing and his red and green striped jumper havent been washed.. poor cnut. looks like another night of closing his eyes and imagining himself to be big , strong and good looking... !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> luther cant go out apparently his fcukin bladed glove's gone missing and his red and green striped jumper havent been washed.. poor cnut. looks like another night of closing his eyes and imagining himself to be big , strong and good looking... !!!


Roll on the huge 63 line sentence tomorrow on how epic he was!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Roll on the huge 63 line sentence tomorrow on how epic he was!


yeah lol.. thoughts from the mind of a bullsh1tter !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah lol.. thoughts from the mind of a bullsh1tter !!!


They're probably at "luther palace" right now!

Barry White in the background, his JLS cd's hidden away 

Candle lit, those battery ones that flicker 

Then his strap on under the pillow, he insist the lights must be off 

And the finishing touches....rohypnol!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> They're probably at "luther palace" right now!
> 
> Barry White in the background, his JLS cd's hidden away
> 
> Candle lit, those battery ones that flicker
> 
> Then his strap on under the pillow, he insist the lights must be off
> 
> And the finishing touches....rohypnol!


what he will be doing now is

slipping into a hot bubble bath, , all candles lit around the bath nice bit of mood lighting, a bit of whale sounds in the background just to set the mood. he will have the cold water tap on just a little drip with his little toe stuck up the spout so its running down his feet.. whilst slowly masturbating himself whilst looking at a photo of himself ...

then when he gets out the bath he will lay on his bed on all on all fours... he will have smeared a bit of his favourite raspberry jam around his ar5ehole and encouraged the dog to get up on the bed and lick his ringpiece whils he clutches his pillows and comes in an orgasmic collision...

then after a nice cup of horlicks , he will turn over cuddle up to his pillow and sleep like a baby !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> what he will be doing now is
> 
> slipping into a hot bubble bath, , all candles lit around the bath nice bit of mood lighting, a bit of whale sounds in the background just to set the mood. he will have the cold water tap on just a little drip with his little toe stuck up the spout so its running down his feet.. whilst slowly masturbating himself whilst looking at a photo of himself ...
> 
> then when he gets out the bath he will lay on his bed on all on all fours... he will have smeared a bit of his favourite raspberry jam around his ar5ehole and encouraged the dog to get up on the bed and lick his ringpiece whils he clutches his pillows and comes in an orgasmic collision...
> 
> then after a nice cup of horlicks , he will turn over cuddle up to his pillow and sleep like a baby !!!


Pmsl! Giggling to myself here 

That poor fvcking dog he's rescued, little sod had no idea he was going to live with the Gary Glitter of the Animal Kingdom!

I bet he gets in bed with the Night Rider music in the background to get his blood pumping in a bid to hope he gets that excited he gets a semi and passes out!

She's a lucky lady


----------



## Fatmatt79

Breda said:


> The thick skinny [email protected] will take her to a sh!t restaurant and eat less than her... And if they ain't got no chicken and rice left he's really Fcuked cos his diets spot on and that's all the cnut eats


Yep the diet's spot on at Luthers alright! :whistling:


----------



## luther1

PMSL

The date went well. Posh restaurant fully booked(thank fcuk) so we went for an Indian,then on to a wine bar,then a club. She was on Malibu and coke(classy) and obviously i was on the tap water. New some geezers in the club so luckily they dragged her on the dancefloor while i hung at the bar giving out the vibe. Sat in my car car outside the club ready to go and some pi$$ head staggered over to it and was tapping on the window sluring some bollox at me,so i gets out ready to [email protected] the cnut and he told me i had a puncture. I ain't changing no wheel outside a club door so i drove home with a flatty haha. Being the consummate gentleman,i pecked her on the cheek when i dropped her off and now i'm in bed ready to flick one off over her,she did look fcuking lovely(obviously). When the fcuk have you ever seen me with an ugly bird? Exactly,never!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> PMSL
> 
> The date went well. Posh restaurant fully booked(thank fcuk) so we went for an Indian,then on to a wine bar,then a club. She was on Malibu and coke(classy) and obviously i was on the tap water. New some geezers in the club so luckily they dragged her on the dancefloor while i hung at the bar giving out the vibe. Sat in my car car outside the club ready to go and some pi$$ head staggered over to it and was tapping on the window sluring some bollox at me,so i gets out ready to [email protected] the cnut and he told me i had a puncture. I ain't changing no wheel outside a club door so i drove home with a flatty haha. Being the consummate gentleman,i pecked her on the cheek when i dropped her off and now i'm in bed ready to flick one off over her,she did look fcuking lovely(obviously). When the fcuk have you ever seen me with an ugly bird? Exactly,never!


Glad you had a good night!!


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> what he will be doing now is
> 
> slipping into a hot bubble bath, , all candles lit around the bath nice bit of mood lighting, a bit of whale sounds in the background just to set the mood. he will have the cold water tap on just a little drip with his little toe stuck up the spout so its running down his feet.. whilst slowly masturbating himself whilst looking at a photo of himself ...
> 
> then when he gets out the bath he will lay on his bed on all on all fours... he will have smeared a bit of his favourite raspberry jam around his ar5ehole and encouraged the dog to get up on the bed and lick his ringpiece whils he clutches his pillows and comes in an orgasmic collision...
> 
> then after a nice cup of horlicks , he will turn over cuddle up to his pillow and sleep like a baby !!!


Youve got a thing about dogs licking jam off the chocolate star fish ant ye LOL.....Repped to help you along on the leader board


----------



## luther1

How do i see who has the most reps?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> How do i see who has the most reps?


dont worry its not you !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2800664 said:


> dont worry its not you !!!


Was guna say exactly that pmsl

Sounds like you had a good night Luth... That flat tyre was a sign of things to come but you ain't the adonis I thought you were. You could have at least fingered her in the back of your transit ffs


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> How do i see who has the most reps?


click here and worship xx

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> click here and worship xx
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30


Good stuff bro, make him more jelly lol XX

ROB the little cnut bag is worshipping the porcelein god after that session, that he didnt finish AGAIN !! sick twice , he might be looking for a different training partner thats not as hard on him...

Luther how are you fixed??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

morning old cnuts, looks like you had a decent night luther, she mention a 2nd date?


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> click here and worship xx
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30


still a twig-armed cvnt though babe  :wub: x x


----------



## Kennyken

Funny my sister said she went on a date last night.

Said he was a right goon and wouldn't stop talking about himself and his looks

Said she thinks he had a small cock because after they had a kiss he had a little lump in his trouser. Also a little pis5 stain on his trousers


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Funny my sister said she went on a date last night.
> 
> Said he was a right goon and wouldn't stop talking about himself and his looks
> 
> Said she thinks he had a small cock because after they had a kiss he had a little lump in his trouser. Also a little pis5 stain on his trousers


Kenny who wrote that for you bro ???


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Kenny who wrote that for you bro ???


I wrote it mate why ?


----------



## andy

beard update please................................................


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> beard update please................................................


took pic this morning with robs camera, so will wait for rob to post it in beardo section , if he is still alive !!!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I wrote it mate why ?


It was quite funny so obviously a miserable cnut with no personality like you couldnt have put it together .. thats all XX


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> took pic this morning with robs camera, so will wait for rob to post it in beardo section , if he is still alive !!!


you and rob been taking pictures of each other???????? :whistling:

what KIND of pictures?


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> It was quite funny so obviously a miserable cnut with no personality like you couldnt have put it together .. thats all XX


you leave my twin alone you brute


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> still a twig-armed cvnt though babe  :wub: x x


You cheeky strumpet, I should give u a roundhouse kick on the cnut lips for that x, welcome home BTW


----------



## Kennyken

Cheers flinty you cnut x


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> You cheeky strumpet, I should give u a roundhouse kick on the cnut lips for that x, welcome home BTW


roundhouse kick whatever u like  and thanks x x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> You cheeky strumpet, I should give u a roundhouse kick on the cnut lips for that x, welcome home BTW


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feck me its kenny, still with that same pic aswell, thought you would of been pumped by toby by now


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Good stuff bro, make him more jelly lol XX
> 
> ROB the little cnut bag is worshipping the porcelein god after that session, that he didnt finish AGAIN !! sick twice , he might be looking for a different training partner thats not as hard on him...
> 
> Luther how are you fixed??


I don't train with people under 200lb bruv,how the fcuk do you expect me to take anyone lighter than that seriously?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I don't Sleep with people under 200lb bruv,how the fcuk do you expect me to take anyone lighter than that seriously?


that says a lot about your character mate ., good on ya !!


----------



## luther1

Afghan said:


> morning old cnuts, looks like you had a decent night luther, she mention a 2nd date?


Shes like playdough in my hands now bruv. One night on the jolly with Luther and they ain't going to want to go back to slumming it with your average joe are they. A man with integrity and morals who didn't try to force his tongue down her throat or fill her uterus with half a pint of love nectar. Blokes like me are a dying breed Afghan,you hound,ergo,she'll want date number two.


----------



## Breda

luther1:2801091 said:


> Shes like playdough in my hands now bruv. One night on the jolly with Luther and they ain't going to want to go back to slumming it with your average joe are they. A man with integrity and morals who didn't try to force his tongue down her throat or fill her uterus with half a pint of love nectar. Blokes like me are a dying breed Afghan,you hound,ergo,she'll want date number two.


All I managed to decipher from this post is that you my friend are a ***

If you ain't into women and you still in the closet, have you tried cialis, it'll have you knocking the moisture off any poonani... It's good stuff, so good you will need to have water breaks during your love making


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda you should of seen me murk off that meat feast last night you would of been proud of me


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2801287 said:


> Breda you should of seen me murk off that meat feast last night you would of been proud of me


Get in bro... I would have been more proud and interested if you said I should have watched you murk off your Mrs


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Get in bro... I would have been more proud and interested if you said I should have watched you murk off your Mrs


A pizza and her minge. Not a noticeable difference i suspect


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> A pizza and her minge. Not a noticeable difference i suspect


i said meat feast not seafood special


----------



## flinty90

just been to see my baby niece she was fcukin tiny only just over 4 pounds in weight. and my little nephew who treats me like a climbing frame lol i love them to bits

little gracie rose (notice how big my hand is compared to her ) bless



And my little man Luke


----------



## Breda

Is she premature by any chance?

Little man will be a heart breaker when he's older mate... You ain't too ugly yourself (nohomo)


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Is she premature by any chance?
> 
> Little man will be a heart breaker when he's older mate... You ain't too ugly yourself (nohomo)


she was a week premature mate, trouble is she has got mcaad just like her bigger brother... fcukin shame mate but she looks healthy and has put 1 ounce on since bieng born last week..

I love babies i wish i had had another one sometimes , i seem lots more patient with them these days as i was back when my 16 year old daughter was only 1 ...

ah well at least i can spoil my nephews and nieces love em !!!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2801793 said:


> she was a week premature mate, trouble is she has got mcaad just like her bigger brother... fcukin shame mate but she looks healthy and has put 1 ounce on since bieng born last week..
> 
> I love babies i wish i had had another one sometimes , i seem lots more patient with them these days as i was back when my 16 year old daughter was only 1 ...
> 
> ah well at least i can spoil my nephews and nieces love em !!!!


Ahhh mate... What is mcaad?

The thing is babies are soooo much stronger than they look, my son was 2 months premature weighing in at just over 3lb, dead on arrival and still pulled thru, she's breathing and healthy so will no doubt put size on quickly

I love babies too... I want 7 more pmsl

You're a good man bro... I'm sure your niece and nephew love you back


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Ahhh mate... What is mcaad?
> 
> The thing is babies are soooo much stronger than they look, my son was 2 months premature weighing in at just over 3lb, dead on arrival and still pulled thru, she's breathing and healthy so will no doubt put size on quickly
> 
> I love babies too... I want 7 more pmsl
> 
> You're a good man bro... I'm sure your niece and nephew love you back


Medium chain acyl dehydrogenase deficiency (MCADD) is a rare inherited disorder where your body cannot metabolise (break down) fat properly.

can lead to sudden death mate at worse case...

i am just praying that she will be fine and grow up to be a gorgeous young lady bro ..

and thanks mate i try to be a good person X


----------



## luther1

Best wishes on being an Uncle again mate,and wishing she'll be fit and healthy forever,as i'm sure she will be x


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2801835 said:


> Medium chain acyl dehydrogenase deficiency (MCADD) is a rare inherited disorder where your body cannot metabolise (break down) fat properly.
> 
> can lead to sudden death mate at worse case...
> 
> i am just praying that she will be fine and grow up to be a gorgeous young lady bro ..
> 
> and thanks mate i try to be a good person X


Sounds quite serious tbf mate... I'm sure she'll grow up well bud, you'll look after her so she's in good hands

You're a cnut man but you got a heart of gold x


----------



## Uriel

Nice baby flinty but you can GTF if you think you are getting a compliment 0 fuk that, you know you are a cnut and deserve smallpox on the cock


----------



## Queenie

aw... much love for uncle flinty  x x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Nice baby flinty but you can GTF if you think you are getting a compliment 0 fuk that, you know you are a cnut and deserve smallpox on the cock


No love ??? seriously bro :crying:

pictures of me with a baby are normally deffo a crotch moistener X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> No love ??? seriously bro :crying:
> 
> *pictures of me with a baby are normally deffo a crotch moistener *X


i can confirm this x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> i can confirm this x x


you dont count chick your female lol ... i was talking about Uriel and the guys lol X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> you dont count chick your female lol ... i was talking about Uriel and the guys lol X


pmsl... oh sorry.... i shall leave immediately  x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl... oh sorry.... i shall leave immediately  x x


ahh dont leave , i just meant you dont count as your crotch would naturally be moist due to me just bieng me and the effect i had on females in general pmsl !!! X


----------



## andy

whose the wee cutie in the avi mate??


----------



## andy

scratch that... just read a page back


----------



## andy

shes beautiful mate....ive just become an uncle again myself on the 18th.

had him round at mine today....little Parker...6lb 13oz

no pics yet...

amazing how tiny, yet so perfectly formed they are.


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> shes beautiful mate....ive just become an uncle again myself on the 18th.
> 
> had him round at mine today....little Parker...6lb 13oz
> 
> no pics yet...
> 
> amazing how tiny, yet so perfectly formed they are.


loved the way she kept smirking mate . so fcukin fragile, its only then when you realise you have someones whole life and world in your hands, a bit of a scary thought really !!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> loved the way she kept smirking mate . so fcukin fragile, its only then when you realise you have someones whole life and world in your hands, a bit of a scary thought really !!!


yeah , totally true mate...so fragile...theyre just brand new.....some people say those wee smirks are wind etc....i dont care what they are....theyre brilliant.

i love wee girls...ive got 4 boys, so you can imagine i really want a girl....the missus was getting broody holding Parker too, so who knows??

Give her mum and da a coin to put in her moses basket mate, it brings good luck , my first son was premature too, and needed all the luck in the world....

x


----------



## Guest

As said mate, she's gorgeous bless her. All will be well buddy and with you in her life.... she's onto a winner! :beer:

Thanks for today too, nice to meet your lad! Bet you had a right chuckle driving home about that bender who kept nipping to the toilet to look at his breakfast :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> As said mate, she's gorgeous bless her. All will be well buddy and with you in her life.... she's onto a winner! :beer:
> 
> Thanks for today too, nice to meet your lad! Bet you had a right chuckle driving home about that bender who kept nipping to the toilet to look at his breakfast :lol:


anytime bro, thats what im here for , to get you massive....


----------



## Uriel

so i trained......but

i have a red fiery right bi......following fridays jabs

it will be alright its just fkn sore, achy, tight and red...........i've had a few of these in past so not stressing much yet lol

my technique is clean and golden so im putting it down to some gear tracked sub cut maybe........i punched it in deep enough but sh1t happens


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> so i trained......but
> 
> i have a red fiery right bi......following fridays jabs
> 
> it will be alright its just fkn sore, achy, tight and red...........i've had a few of these in past so not stressing much yet lol
> 
> my technique is clean and golden so im putting it down to some gear tracked sub cut maybe........i punched it in deep enough but sh1t happens


did you say you were coming off soon bro ???


----------



## Milky

Dave is good for the 5 th mate so work permitting we'll aim for that.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> did you say you were coming off soon bro ???


why?

yeah TBH I think that was my last tren, i will probably do a gram of test on its own next week - then nothing at all for 4 weeks - then cruise/diet dose

the big blast has failed to be honest mate...my eating is [email protected]:no:

my body is looking in the best shape of my life thanks to the gear and hard training but ....alas.....no mass. this morning i weighed 16 stone 4 tho

tbh - i need to think which way to go now......and what to try....

Moderate gear with new unsused before by me peps and slin....hope to grow off that

hard cut with dnp way back to 15.5 stone in very good though "mens health" size and condition

or keep gear low to moderate, hope it doesnt fuk my appetite and smash the food in, fatty bulker.

i'm open to suggestions tho:no:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> *why?*
> 
> yeah TBH I think that was my last tren, i will probably do a gram of test next week - the nothing at all for 4 weeks - then cruise/diet dose
> 
> the big blast has failed to be honest mate...my eating is [email protected]:no:
> 
> my body is looking in the best shape of my life thanks to the gear and hard training but ....alas.....no mass.
> 
> tbh - i need to think which way to go now......and what to try....
> 
> Moderate gear with new unsused before by me peps and slin....hope to grow off that
> 
> hard cut with dnp way back to 15.5 stone in very good though "mens health" size and condition
> 
> or keep gear low to moderate, hope it doesnt fuk my appetite and smash the food in, fatty bulker.
> 
> i'm open to suggestions tho:no:


No reason mate just thought i read somewhere you were having a break ,, whats up ya snappy cnut lol ...

as for your blast and gear ideas, are you saying you have eaten crappy throughout your blast mate ?? how do you mean as in not enough good clean foods ??

or just crappy foods and still too much beer ??? just asking before you bite my head off lol x

im sorry mate but i would hate to see you become a fcukin scrawny healthy looking cnut lol.. i think your born for mass and size bro i really do... it comes down to this.. can you grow ? can you dedicate your time to eating bang on and enough for long enough to push the limits..

my personal view of you is that you find it a lot easier to cut , and with your new wonder drug, DNP, maybe you are destined to be a chiselled 14 1/2 stone ripped mate ??

im not sure ....X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> No reason mate just thought i read somewhere you were having a break ,, whats up ya snappy cnut lol ...


not snappy bro - i was just trying to figure why a hot jab was linked to coming off....., anyway yeah time for a break as i feel i'm just ****ing good gear away now.

but to take your points, i dont drink much alcohol now so no probs there, i dont eat crappy food often either - what i put in is generally good but not enough due to many circumstances over the whole blast really..plus about 5 of the 12 weeks were plagued with colds......

on reflection i shoul have suspended the blast when under the weather....ho hum.

i might have a word with a prep guy and get some input as to a direction.

one thing i am considering is a break from gear - well a lowish muscle saving cruise on about 350mg ew....and really exploring the gh precursers (ghrp cjc etc) with a moderate insulin protocol.

Dont get me wrong - this blast has not been a waste of time......I am 16.5 stone of decent conditioned muscle...vasty different from 17 in sh1t condition i was a year ago.so the recomposition has bee amazing.

just natural for me to consider next move which may be more of the same IF the higher gear levels dont ruin my appetite..tren in the worst..i love the stuff and have even ,astered the mentals i think but it makes my stomach feel like a fuking acid house rave lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> not snappy bro - i was just trying to figure why a hot jab was linked to coming off....., anyway yeah time for a break as i feel i'm just ****ing good gear away now.
> 
> but to take your points, i dont drink much alcohol now so no probs there, i dont eat crappy food often either - what i put in is generally good but not enough due to many circumstances over the whole blast really..plus about 5 of the 12 weeks were plagued with colds......
> 
> on reflection i shoul have suspended the blast when under the weather....ho hum.
> 
> i might have a word with a prep guy and get some input as to a direction.
> 
> one thing i am considering is a break from gear - well a lowish muscle saving cruise on about 350mg ew....and really exploring the gh precursers (ghrp cjc etc) with a moderate insulin protocol.
> 
> Dont get me wrong - this blast has not been a waste of time......I am 16.5 stone of decent conditioned muscle...vasty different from 17 in sh1t condition i was a year ago.so the recomposition has bee amazing.
> 
> just natural for me to consider next move which may be more of the same IF the higher gear levels dont ruin my appetite..tren in the worst..i love the stuff and have even ,astered the mentals i think but it makes my stomach feel like a fuking acid house rave lol


so a healthy pretty ripped 15 stone man

or a 18 stone mass monster with a bit of puppy

tough decision mate it really is..

its like people say if you rip up and lose a couple of stone it makes you look 3 stone bigger.. it is wether you can get over the mind fcuk of only going back down to 15 stone

or get it into your head that you must eat eat eat nice and clean...

you obviously have no fcukin issue in a gym mate its all gravy in that department you go regularly and you train hard...

your gear like you say has been low, moderate and pretty high...

it all comes down to diet for your goals by looks of it bro ..


----------



## Uriel

yeah - after a clean out it seems a gram of toot ew is not any worse than 2.5g...


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah - after a clean out it seems a gram of toot ew is not any worse than 2.5g...


well all you can do is enjoy rest of your blast , and then have a good think bro..

you have actually got me thinking now about what i want to do next, continue to cut , or just start eating maintanance with good clean foods and training hard with half a gram of gear per week. and rather than cut down to condition, maybe just grow into condition if you know what i mean !!!


----------



## Uriel

yeah to be fair - there is probably no real substitute for hard training, decent food - the passage of time and enough gear and only enough gear to do the job....whatever that is fo each of us......

for me - more gear is not the answer - maybe to get the best out of all that gear you simply need to cover all bases by adding t3, slin, gh etc etc etc etc

but i trained nautural for 12 years....................i got into this for health, strength and longevity and fitness...........maybe i'm losing my way


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> yeah to be fair - there is probably no real substitute for *hard training, decent food* - the passage of time and enough gear and only enough gear to do the job....whatever that is fo each of us......
> 
> for me - more gear is not the answer - maybe to get the best out of all that gear you simply need to cover all bases by adding t3, slin, gh etc etc etc etc
> 
> but i trained nautural for 12 years....................i got into this for health, strength and longevity and fitness...........maybe i'm losing my way


There has to be credence behind this theory/fact. Pscarb has dropped his doseage by a third and making better gains due to diet/training. Also,in one of Kai Greens methodical speaches,he mentions sleep.Everyone says have a minimum 7/8 hours,but what if the optimum is 6? These things we'll never know. We just have to use the tools we have to the best of our ability. Do you really want to be a lean 18st? I know i don't. If i was 6ft 3" then maybe. A mate of mine (wayne niemic) who competed in the British etc is Just over 16st on stage and looks a fcuking monster in real life (19st off). I don't know what the answer is.I'll let you know when i get there


----------



## Uriel

i might just hit a prep and go sub 10% for the craic to see how i look - it's a hobby and it doesnt pay the bills, kisten to us all talking sh1te about training like it matters lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i might just hit a prep and go sub 10% for the craic to see how i look - it's a hobby and it doesnt pay the bills, kisten to us all talking sh1te about training like it matters lol


it does matter mate, we all sit here with visions of walking down the street looking like a freak, not once until tonight have i heard you mention that you wanted to do this for health and fitness bro, you will be doing cardio next pmsl and shall i even say playing badminton lol...

but seriously, it plays on my mind a lot, wether im just impatient cos i always fel fat, and yes im still fat cos i have failed time after time and not been as strict as fcuk diet wise, but i have perhaps rested on the laurels that i have eaten 98 % better than i used to eat, and that i dont drink 99 % as much a i used to drink.

is it just me now expecting more from myself and struggling to get to that next level.. is it a level i will never achieve cos that kind of discipline is just not in me ??

i dont know the answer yet, i only hope that with planning and support and talking it through an understanding , that i will be able one day to get to that level of motivation..

My gear is new to me so im still playing with doses and compounds

My training is spot on as far as im concerned

My diet needs improving , but im on my limit of understanding to be honest so i am going by experience and others advice, and not doing as well as i could be perhaps..

so yeah its funny to sit here thinking and talking about it like it matters.

to a fat cnut that wants to change so badly it hurts, i have to say it does matter at this minute to me ...

i really dont know deep down what im expecting losing more fat and having a great body is going to change for me i really dont know, i do feel like i want to be desired but i already am..

i have a loving family, im fit, healthy (ish) i can run without collapsing i enjoy what i do and i still have sex ... so what am i looking for ? i dont know, i just know deep down i want to look different X


----------



## Breda

All I will add to the debate is numbers will fcuk with you... You want to weigh x amount and you want x amount inched guns.... It's all fcukrey and not sustainable nor maintainable and the only person who really cares about the numbers is you.... Fcuk numbers off and just improve on what you have... But never lose sight of the fact that while you might not think you're big enough, you are comparing yourself to the best of the best... They have the best of everything, genetics, food, gear, fcuking medical help the whole 9.... There's only 1 man you need to compare yourself to and that's the cnut in the mirror


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> it does matter mate, we all sit here with visions of walking down the street looking like a freak, not once until tonight have i heard you mention that you wanted to do this for health and fitness bro, you will be doing cardio next pmsl and shall i even say playing badminton lol...
> 
> but seriously, it plays on my mind a lot, wether im just impatient cos i always fel fat, and yes im still fat cos i have failed time after time and not been as strict as fcuk diet wise, but i have perhaps rested on the laurels that i have eaten 98 % better than i used to eat, and that i dont drink 99 % as much a i used to drink.
> 
> is it just me now expecting more from myself and struggling to get to that next level.. is it a level i will never achieve cos that kind of discipline is just not in me ??
> 
> i dont know the answer yet, i only hope that with planning and support and talking it through an understanding , that i will be able one day to get to that level of motivation..
> 
> My gear is new to me so im still playing with doses and compounds
> 
> My training is spot on as far as im concerned
> 
> My diet needs improving , but im on my limit of understanding to be honest so i am going by experience and others advice, and not doing as well as i could be perhaps..
> 
> so yeah its funny to sit here thinking and talking about it like it matters.
> 
> to a fat cnut that wants to change so badly it hurts, i have to say it does matter at this minute to me ...
> 
> i really dont know deep down what im expecting losing more fat and having a great body is going to change for me i really dont know, i do feel like i want to be desired but i already am..
> 
> i have a loving family, im fit, healthy (ish) i can run without collapsing i enjoy what i do and i still have sex ... so what am i looking for ? i dont know, i just know deep down i want to look different X


You've summed up perfectly how a lot of people feel there mate myself included. I don't know why I want my body to look different but I know that I do and I have to make it happen.

Reps on the way when I'm on the lappy.


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> You've summed up perfectly how a lot of people feel there mate myself included. I don't know why I want my body to look different but I know that I do and I have to make it happen.
> 
> Reps on the way when I'm on the lappy.


Quite agree ^^^^ .... would have repped too, but I need to whore myself around before I can rep Flints again :lol:


----------



## Uriel

the looking different point flinty makes IS an important one and one i think about a lot

at 12 to 13 healthy stone - i will just be a totally ordinary man.nothing special.....

Even at my limited size and condition - I stand WAY out from the crowd.....i get attention that i would simply otherwise not get.

Hitting 18 or 19 stone takes you to another level of frakishness that DEMANDS every one stares lol

I would love to say that is not applealing and plays no part of this...............but i am an honest man...........

it does


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> All I will add to the debate is numbers will fcuk with you... You want to weigh x amount and you want x amount inched guns.... It's all fcukrey and not sustainable nor maintainable and the only person who really cares about the numbers is you.... Fcuk numbers off and just improve on what you have... But never lose sight of the fact that while you might not think you're big enough, you are comparing yourself to the best of the best... They have the best of everything, genetics, food, gear, fcuking medical help the whole 9.... There's only 1 man you need to compare yourself to and that's the cnut in the mirror


hey bro thanks for adding.

just on a personal note for myself , i dont compare myself to others bro i really dont , like you say i dont care what others are lifting , or what they look like size wise weight wise etc.. we all have our demons to deal with in life , and that includes honing building up or reducing what god gave us to live with..

What Uriel suggests for himself may not be easy for other to achieve, and vice versa, what uriel wants to achieve is easy for others but not for him..

so what am i asking myself...

what do i want my body to do ??? look freaky be massive,?? be strong ..

or do i want to be leaner, healthy , and fit ???

as far as i know whatever i want at the minute is taking my body to a place that its not used to bieng , as with most people here.. so IF we ever get there is it always a constant fight to keep it like that?? is it a passing phase that we achieve and then slowly let go of ??? or is it something that has to be changed in our minds to reset our current states or whatever state we get up or down to to be our new reset points ???

total mindfcuk really, and when your stood there thinking that its goint to have to be for the rest of your life, 1 its a demotivator as in its a hard task to swallow. but on the other hand you think i have all my life to be like that , so i can let it slip. it is ok to go off the rails now and then...

but this in turn can lead to lapsy dasy attitude and it can last for months and years before you get back on it as such !!! and then your normally starting all over again and sometimes from a worse position than you are now ...

so what is the right move ???


----------



## Uriel

see my input here - ive played the game a long time...

change is good, dont forget at 39 - 40 i went from a natty 16 stone 10 alllllllllllllllllllllllll the way donw to 12.5 stone for a year - got ****ed off (even tough i was in great slim shape) ......slow climb back to about 14 natty before hitting gear til present shape.

I think there is no one look......its ok to mess a bit


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> see my input here - ive played the game a long time...
> 
> change is good, dont forget at 39 - 40 i went from a natty 16 stone 10 alllllllllllllllllllllllll the way donw to 12.5 stone for a year - got ****ed off (even tough i was in great slim shape) ......slow climb back to about 14 natty before hitting gear til present shape.
> 
> I think there is no one look......its ok to mess a bit


which do you prefer so far mate ??? the smaller cut unnoticed look , or the bigger notice you look ???


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> which do you prefer so far mate ??? the smaller cut unnoticed look , or the bigger notice you look ???


bigger..........with abs.

but the lifestyle to attain and hold it is more extreme

life is never without compromise


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fck abs too hard to get a 6 pack n maintain it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> bigger..........with abs.
> 
> but the lifestyle to attain and hold it is more extreme
> 
> life is never without compromise


Mate just a question, if you stopped all gear and just lived a normal life without it , what sort of physique do you think you would end up with fully naturally , if you were just slotting a bit of training in now and again ??? what is your actual natural destination supposed to have been ??

i think i would just me a big fat cnut to be fair i think its just the way i was made lol(and yeah i know i would have to be eating etc but i think my mindset is always going to enjoy food, and too much of the wrong stuff)


----------



## Breda

Bro you and we all have an image in our head of what we want to look like, will we achieve it? Fcuk knows but we'll try!

Will we die trying?? Hmmmm tbh I won't lol

All we can do is enjoy the journey while trying to maintain a modicum of a health in mind and body... If we don't do this on both counts we're Fcuked either way imo

The way I see it bud you can have it all to some degree, freak factor, strength, lean and health.... It can be done, but in stages and will take time but as said you have your whole life... As with most constructions they are done stage by stage and the end result is how the arcitech intended

But

The question is do you want to dedicate a large part of you life to achieving these goals??

Goin off the rails happens to us all, nothing wrong with having a break from everything every now and then... You know this and in the long run it will do your mind and body good

Ask yourself this

How bad do you want it??

Answer that and you've answerd all your questions


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Mate just a question, if you stopped all gear and just lived a normal life without it , what sort of physique do you think you would end up with fully naturally , if you were just slotting a bit of training in now and again ??? what is your actual natural destination supposed to have been ??
> 
> i think i would just me a big fat cnut to be fair i think its just the way i was made lol(and yeah i know i would have to be eating etc but i think my mindset is always going to enjoy food, and too much of the wrong stuff)


i dont have to guess mate - i was 11 stone 4 most of my adult life in the airforce with a 28" waist......but of circuit training, **** about in the gym now and then


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> fck abs too hard to get a 6 pack n maintain it


i went all the way donw to 10 stone 5 when i was 26 looking for abs...............nada

they "mysteriously" appeared with gear and gh lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Thats probably the best post ive seen from you on ere Breda, spot on IMO


----------



## Uriel

to be a bit of a fanny for a minute.

what i like about chatting with all you guys that come on flinty's and were in wheelz...............we have a laugh and we have good serious convo too xx


----------



## Mr_Morocco

IMO it depends on your finances aswell, if you can afford to stay on gear and want to be massive and maintain it then go for it, if your finances dont allow you to do that then the best way forward is to do a couple cycles then maintain what you have natty and maybe do a cycle every now and then.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> to be a bit of a fanny for a minute.
> 
> what i like about chatting with all you guys that come on flinty's and were in wheelz...............we have a laugh and we have good serious convo too xx


Mate i was going to say that ... you can come on here or on this site, and get ripped to fcukin shreds (in a friendly way) but if you really cut through the crap, and folks sense your down or ya want to be philosophical then people can also respond to that in a positive way too...

fcukin great place to be and i think your great people , deep down below the layers of b0ll0x and p1sstaking, there is actually a lot of god blokes that i would go out for a pint with any day !!!XX

some reps to you Bro !!


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> IMO it depends on your finances aswell, if you can afford to stay on gear and want to be massive and maintain it then go for it, if your finances dont allow you to do that then the best way forward is to do a couple cycles then maintain what you have natty and maybe do a cycle every now and then.


for sure - but the gear isnt where the cost is...........even banging 9 ml a week in is not expensive for me................

much less than a smoker or half assed drinker.....................its the food and supps to feed that gear that costs lol


----------



## luther1

I obviously intend to get a couple of stone bigger,which in all honesty i can't see being a problem with a few mild courses + maintenance,however,i'm not going to risk my health with silly doses(imo) and live in fear of not seeing my little girl grow up. If i didn't have her then i would genuinely overload on the $hit,which is what i did in my 20s when i thought i had not a care in the world. My priorities are family then work then my social life.The reason work comes before my social life is because it finances it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

lets all pop some clomids and have a good few pages of fanny talk

:wub:


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2803326 said:


> to be a bit of a fanny for a minute.
> 
> what i like about chatting with all you guys that come on flinty's and were in wheelz...............we have a laugh and we have good serious convo too xx


We ain't all just dumb fcuks bro be do have some form of intelligent thinking... It's just usually not needed

I've said it before and I'll say it again

I love u guys xx


----------



## PaulB

Theres some deep sh1t going on in here at the mo.....Im reaching for the Kleenex. On a serious note though, theres some interesting points ....good to read stuff like this as well as the banter.


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> I love u guys xx


see - when you, luth, afghan or any the other guys say that i feel nice and just man friends...............when flinty says it my @rsehole tightens and if Rob says it i get a stiffy pmsl


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2803368 said:


> see - when you, luth, afghan or any the other guys say that i feel nice and just man friends...............when flinty says it my @rsehole tightens and if Rob says it i get a stiffy pmsl


That's because Flintys a raging **** and Rob can pass for a flat chested 18 yr old girl... All natural behavior lok


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i get a semi everytime i see luthers avi


----------



## flinty90

ok so just watched 127 hours, and all i have to say is ,

ANYTHING CAN BE ACHIEVED IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> ok so just watched 127 hours, and all i have to say is ,
> 
> ANYTHING CAN BE ACHIEVED IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH !!!


i was thinking the exact same thing mate, that was a true story aswell


----------



## Kennyken

Is that your baby mate ?


----------



## mikemull

On the goals subject remember that because of who we are and what we do we'll always have that competitive nature so your always comparing, either to numbers, other people or just ourselves and that our goals will always change because of this. When we get close achieving a goal we already up the ante and are looking at the next. I remember thinking the 14 st guys at the gym I started training at are huge and were benching 2 plates (100kg) but now there small and I look at 18-19st who are benching 4 plates (200kg) because I've grown and my goals have grown. If I reached my perfect physique or strength what I deem at the moment I'd only strive for more! Even now I'm forever changing my mind between what I want, I gain weight feel strong but unfit and slow so lose fat and feel fit and fast but also small. I strive for the middle ground were I'm noticed for being a big lad but am still fit enough to play sport or fight without blowing out my ****. Will I achieve it? Who knows but I'll try damn hard to get there. I also have to be realistic in my lifestyle. I work to pay my bills for my family so cannot afford to risk injury which would put me off work and also need to put a cap on spends when it comes to supps, food etc. I'm not a pro so cannot train or act like one as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Kennyken

mikemull said:


> On the goals subject remember that because of who we are and what we do we'll always have that competitive nature so your always comparing, either to numbers, other people or just ourselves and that our goals will always change because of this. When we get close achieving a goal we already up the ante and are looking at the next. I remember thinking the 14 st guys at the gym I started training at are huge and were benching 2 plates (100kg) but now there small and I look at 18-19st who are benching 4 plates (200kg) because I've grown and my goals have grown. If I reached my perfect physique or strength what I deem at the moment I'd only strive for more! Even now I'm forever changing my mind between what I want, I gain weight feel strong but unfit and slow so lose fat and feel fit and fast but also small. I strive for the middle ground were I'm noticed for being a big lad but am still fit enough to play sport or fight without blowing out my ****. Will I achieve it? Who knows but I'll try damn hard to get there. I also have to be realistic in my lifestyle. I work to pay my bills for my family so cannot afford to risk injury which would put me off work and also need to put a cap on spends when it comes to supps, food etc. I'm not a pro so cannot train or act like one as much as I'd like to.


One of the best posts I've ever read on here. Reps when I get on my laptop mate


----------



## flinty90

Well of to work i go chaps. hope you all have a good day... as we were talking about all this body visuals stuff last night i sat there and got my diet sorted and im going to be strict as fcuk now for next 5 weeks.. not little treats or cheats just hard bang cutting ... i want these pounds off and like we said last night if i want it bad enough i will achieve it..

i Must get my body down to a better base ready for a lean bulk that will take me to a weight and condition that i feel i can maintain quite easily ... im reckoning 16 stone for me at a good body fat % is my fighting weight , any less or anymore could become difficult for me to achieve...

anyway im 16 stone 10 at the minute. so i plan to get to about 15 stone , and then lean bulk back to 16 hopefully this will make me look and feel spot on...

diet for next 5 weeks will be based on 1700 - 1800 calories, i know this is what im supposed to be doing , but i admit i have not monitored this perhaps as well as i should , and believe me even with my job and cardio that i do i can put weight on or at least stay the same with so little cals its unreal...

anyway heres to the next 42 days approx..... i will definitely log my food everyday on here so im sorry if it gets boring for a bit but i need to do it, and its what this journal was for..

have a good day guys, speak later X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty, u have achieved a lot naturally weight loss wise, why not throw some dnp in there, i reckon u would benefit greatly, even at 200mg a day, u would barely feel it and its easy at that dose to keep up for a while and is easily 5 or 10x better than a high dose of clen/t3/eca even at a low dose


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well of to work i go chaps. hope you all have a good day... as we were talking about all this body visuals stuff last night i sat there and got my diet sorted and im going to be strict as fcuk now for next 5 weeks.. not little treats or cheats just hard bang cutting ... i want these pounds off and like we said last night if i want it bad enough i will achieve it..
> 
> i Must get my body down to a better base ready for a lean bulk that will take me to a weight and condition that i feel i can maintain quite easily ... im reckoning 16 stone for me at a good body fat % is my fighting weight , any less or anymore could become difficult for me to achieve...
> 
> anyway im 16 stone 10 at the minute. so i plan to get to about 15 stone , and then lean bulk back to 16 hopefully this will make me look and feel spot on...
> 
> diet for next 5 weeks will be based on 1700 - 1800 calories, i know this is what im supposed to be doing , but i admit i have not monitored this perhaps as well as i should , and believe me even with my job and cardio that i do i can put weight on or at least stay the same with so little cals its unreal...
> 
> anyway heres to the next 42 days approx..... i will definitely log my food everyday on here so im sorry if it gets boring for a bit but i need to do it, and its what this journal was for..
> 
> have a good day guys, speak later X


Good luck mate, you have the mind set right so you'll nail it! Interested to see what the diet looks like, as I have got a cut on the horizon at some stage before the the end of April and we aren't far apart weight wise so will be watching with interest!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ok so just watched 127 hours, and all i have to say is ,
> 
> ANYTHING CAN BE ACHIEVED IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH !!!


is that the movie about the guy trapped in the hole in the ground by the hand???

apparently if you watch it in reverse - it becomes a lot more of a happy story about a poor handicapped guy who climbs down a hole, finds a new hand....attaches it, lets it heal up......frees it and skips off happy as fuk


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

talking of true stories, any of you seen 'man on wire'? Jesus, what a psycho.


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> is that the movie about the guy trapped in the hole in the ground by the hand???
> 
> apparently if you watch it in reverse - it becomes a lot more of a happy story about a poor handicapped guy who climbs down a hole, finds a new hand....attaches it, lets it heal up......frees it and skips off happy as fuk


Lol u bellend!!!

Watched that yesterday aswell flinty, what a movie!! The actor done a fantastic job aswell, thought a movie with one character (apart from the odd one or two here and there) would be sh1t but it wasn't.


----------



## expletive

Loving your Journal these last couple of days flinty. Keep it up


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Well of to work i go chaps. hope you all have a good day... as we were talking about all this body visuals stuff last night i sat there and got my diet sorted and im going to be strict as fcuk now for next 5 weeks.. not little treats or cheats just hard bang cutting ... i want these pounds off and like we said last night if i want it bad enough i will achieve it..
> 
> i Must get my body down to a better base ready for a lean bulk that will take me to a weight and condition that i feel i can maintain quite easily ... im reckoning 16 stone for me at a good body fat % is my fighting weight , any less or anymore could become difficult for me to achieve...
> 
> anyway im 16 stone 10 at the minute. so i plan to get to about 15 stone , and then lean bulk back to 16 hopefully this will make me look and feel spot on...
> 
> diet for next 5 weeks will be based on 1700 - 1800 calories, i know this is what im supposed to be doing , but i admit i have not monitored this perhaps as well as i should , and believe me even with my job and cardio that i do i can put weight on or at least stay the same with so little cals its unreal...
> 
> anyway heres to the next 42 days approx..... i will definitely log my food everyday on here so im sorry if it gets boring for a bit but i need to do it, and its what this journal was for..
> 
> have a good day guys, speak later X


I'm with u on this one Flinty... set myself a 4 week goal to shed some fat! a little more cardio... looking at a 'proper' diet plan and a loooooad of heavy lifting! even done myself a 'before' pic and everything lol  i'll come to u if i need some extra motivation! x x


----------



## Uk_mb

RXQueenie said:


> I'm with u on this one Flinty... set myself a 4 week goal to shed some fat! a little more cardio... looking at a 'proper' diet plan and a loooooad of heavy lifting! even done myself a 'before' pic and everything lol  i'll come to u if i need some extra motivation! x x


So where is this pic  :lol:


----------



## Queenie

monsterballs said:


> So where is this pic  :lol:


lol! big balls  maybe i'll show the 'after' pic but def not the 'before' one... it's yuk x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> lol! big balls  maybe i'll show the 'after' pic but def not the 'before' one... it's yuk x x


The before one isn't Yuk  X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> lol! big balls  maybe i'll show the 'after' pic but def not the 'before' one... it's yuk x x


Queenie whens it my turn to be tied to your bed? Not fair that ROBROiD has all the fun


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> The before one isn't Yuk  X


 :scared: im not talking about the one u took during our night of passion... x x

@afghan - behave  x x


----------



## flinty90

Ok food today *DAY 1*

1 protein shake 70 grams with water

100 grams Muesli

100ml milk

1 banana

1 protein shake with water 35 grams

1 slice wholemeal bread

1 tin tuna - vinegar. chilli , pepper /red pepper

1 protein shake with water 35 grams

1 apple

strawberry yoghurt wholegrain

250 grams chicken breast

brussels/carrots/green beans

1 protein shake with water 70 grams ..

that all comes to approx 2000 calories and over 260 grams protein ....

that will do for today


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Ok food today *DAY 1*
> 
> 1 protein shake 70 grams with water
> 
> 100 grams Muesli
> 
> 100ml milk
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 1 protein shake with water 35 grams
> 
> 1 slice wholemeal bread
> 
> 1 tin tuna - vinegar. chilli , pepper /red pepper
> 
> 1 protein shake with water 35 grams
> 
> 1 apple
> 
> strawberry yoghurt wholegrain
> 
> 250 grams chicken breast
> 
> brussels/carrots/green beans
> 
> 1 protein shake with water 70 grams ..
> 
> that all comes to approx 2000 calories and over 260 grams protein ....
> 
> that will do for today


Nice one big man!

I have a blooming Breda Pie for tea lol. Full of steak though 

Hope you had a good shift!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Nice one big man!
> 
> I have a blooming Breda Pie for tea lol. Full of steak though
> 
> Hope you had a good shift!!!


shift was steady enough, just up at yard, then dropped some pipe off at junction 41 on M1 then up to junction 28 on M62 to drop more pipe off, then back to yard to pick up a van then back home.. going for 5 sessions of cardio this week, really am on it mate 42 days encounting !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ok food today *DAY 1*
> 
> 1 protein shake 70 grams with water
> 
> 100 grams Muesli
> 
> 100ml milk
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 1 protein shake with water 35 grams
> 
> 1 slice wholemeal bread
> 
> 1 tin tuna - vinegar. chilli , pepper /red pepper
> 
> 1 protein shake with water 35 grams
> 
> 1 apple
> 
> strawberry yoghurt wholegrain
> 
> 250 grams chicken breast
> 
> brussels/carrots/green beans
> 
> 1 protein shake with water 70 grams ..
> 
> that all comes to approx 2000 calories and over 260 grams protein ....
> 
> that will do for today


Very tidy mate. Have you thought about appetite surpression whilst dieting or can you just block that out?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> shift was steady enough, just up at yard, then dropped some pipe off at junction 41 on M1 then up to junction 28 on M62 to drop more pipe off, then back to yard to pick up a van then back home.. going for 5 sessions of cardio this week, really am on it mate 42 days encounting !!!


Nice bit of driving today then!

5 Cardio Plus 2 weights.....?

Well were all here to blast through these 42 days mate


----------



## Uriel

Flinty, I personally think your planned 24 lbs of fat loss in 5 weeks is way too harsh...........thats like a full 12 - 16 week preps worth of fat in 1/4 - 1/3 of the time with no diet meds???

nuts bro

I fully like the idea of a cut to 15 stone then rebound cycle lean bulk........a 12 week clean course should get you that stone of quality tissue but IMO - you will have to do it as 12 lb losses over 2 x 6 week cuts.or do a proper prep/rebound over a realistic time frame


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> Flinty, I personally think your planned 24 lbs of fat loss in 5 weeks is way too harsh...........thats like a full 12 - 16 week preps worth of fat in 1/4 - 1/3 of the time with no diet meds???
> 
> nuts bro
> 
> I fully like the idea of a cut to 15 stone then rebound cycle lean bulk........a 12 week clean course should get you that stone of quality tissue but IMO - you will have to do it as 12 lb losses over 2 x 6 week cuts.or do a proper prep/rebound over a realistic time frame


Or dnp

Just saying


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Or dnp
> 
> Just saying


he'd p1ss it on dnp.probably the only way to do it tbf.......i think i will hit it in a week


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Well of to work i go chaps. hope you all have a good day... as we were talking about all this body visuals stuff last night i sat there and got my diet sorted and im going to be strict as fcuk now for next 5 weeks.. not little treats or cheats just hard bang cutting ... i want these pounds off and like we said last night if i want it bad enough i will achieve it..
> 
> i Must get my body down to a better base ready for a lean bulk that will take me to a weight and condition that i feel i can maintain quite easily ... im reckoning 16 stone for me at a good body fat % is my fighting weight , any less or anymore could become difficult for me to achieve...
> 
> anyway im 16 stone 10 at the minute. so i plan to get to about 15 stone , and then lean bulk back to 16 hopefully this will make me look and feel spot on...
> 
> diet for next 5 weeks will be based on 1700 - 1800 calories, i know this is what im supposed to be doing , but i admit i have not monitored this perhaps as well as i should , and believe me even with my job and cardio that i do i can put weight on or at least stay the same with so little cals its unreal...
> 
> anyway heres to the next 42 days approx..... i will definitely log my food everyday on here so im sorry if it gets boring for a bit but i need to do it, and its what this journal was for..
> 
> have a good day guys, speak later X


buddy if I read this correctly then you are hoping to lose 24 pounds in 6 weeks (42 days). that is 4lb a week, which is a calorie deficit each week of 15,000 calories each week (use 3750cals per lb of fat to lose). Given you are 234lbs now (16s10) and an estimated 6ft tall, and given you have an active lifestyle, then I reckon your Base Metabiolic Rate is 3500 (based on activity -> 3-5 times per week). So to lose 15,000 cals a week, your calorie intake will be:

((3500*7)-15,000)/7



Which is approximately 1,600 per day. Now the only problem you are going to have is that cutting your BMR by well over half may well put your body into starvation mode, when it starts doing odd things, like storing more fat, and catabolising muscle. So while you may end up losing that weight you may find you are carrying more fat.

Why not aim for 2.5 - 3 lbs per week. using the same maths:

2.5lbs -> 2,200 cals per day

3lbs -> 1,900 cals per day

you are mor likely to hit a better fat loss percentage with these, and should be pretty much all fat. Add in a burner perhaps - that Rauwolscine would do you well mate.

Or as fats and Uriel say - just pack in the DNP!

(well that was a waste of my time!) :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Flinty, I personally think your planned 24 lbs of fat loss in 5 weeks is way too harsh...........thats like a full 12 - 16 week preps worth of fat in 1/4 - 1/3 of the time with no diet meds???
> 
> nuts bro
> 
> I fully like the idea of a cut to 15 stone then rebound cycle lean bulk........a 12 week clean course should get you that stone of quality tissue but IMO - you will have to do it as 12 lb losses over 2 x 6 week cuts.or do a proper prep/rebound over a realistic time frame


Sorry Bro it seems like i have confused you .. i didnt mean this cut i want to get to the 15 stone mate, that was my overall goal to get to 15 stone and then lean bulk to 16 .. im reckoning by the end of this cut to be down at about 15 st 13 pounds approx , that will then give me a choice of continuing for another 5 weeks of cutting or to cruise and then beginning of june to start a lean bulk regardless and see if i can grow the fat out of me (if you get what i mean) ...

DNP is looking temtping but would you think that would be an option for my cruise guys ???

so i cut now hard until 4th march

then cruise for 6 weeks (DNP) ????

then see where i am at by the begining of june and start a lean bulk and blast on the gear again for another 8 - 10 weeks through summer ?

what do you think as an initial outline plan ???


----------



## Uriel

repped diigy for being @rsed to do the sums lol

a decent muscle profelactic test base of about 400mg ew will stop (more or less) the catabolism of the very harsh cut - but you will be like the walking dead.............so then you hit eca..........and get edgey and poor quality sleep?

Hello rundown, poor training and if you are not totally strict - a big binge day of 2 as your body punishes your c untishness......new be the fuk have


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Sorry Bro it seems like i have confused you .. i didnt mean this cut i want to get to the 15 stone mate, that was my overall goal to get to 15 stone and then lean bulk to 16 .. im reckoning by the end of this cut to be down at about 15 st 13 pounds approx , that will then give me a choice of continuing for another 5 weeks of cutting or to cruise and then beginning of june to start a lean bulk regardless and see if i can grow the fat out of me (if you get what i mean) ...
> 
> DNP is looking temtping but would you think that would be an option for my cruise guys ???
> 
> so i cut now hard until 4th march
> 
> then cruise for 6 weeks (DNP) ????
> 
> then see where i am at by the begining of june and start a lean bulk and blast on the gear again for another 8 - 10 weeks through summer ?
> 
> what do you think as an initial outline plan ???


seems you confused diggy too?

sounds much better as you state above.

sure - hit a 2 week low dose dnp run withing the 6 weeks just to shift a bit and try the med


----------



## flinty90

ok so food has been spot on today , just had my chicken and veg ... so feel satisfied..

Thanks for all your advice guys love the fact that your all here for me, its like having my own team of dieticians, trainers and motivators...

I have had a good session at the gym, blasted a hour of cardio out, thats another 800 calories gone...

then did a bit of abwork .... Now to relax and catch up on some other journals and kick some a$$ lol...

Hey Uri what are we doing about weekend then bro ???


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> .
> 
> Hey Uri what are we doing about weekend then bro ???


i will look into a venue........i just heard i may be going to germany on a job tommorrow at start of shift so i will keep u posted


----------



## expletive

Are you cruising at the moment Flinty?


----------



## Uriel

right i will catch up in a few hours - putting edie to bed then driving over to work x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i will look into a venue........i just heard i may be going to germany on a job tommorrow at start of shift so i will keep u posted


fcuk mate that would be w4nk. but on the other hand what about making it the same day as milky and dave come over to us ???? that would be epic X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> right i will catch up in a few hours - putting edie to bed then driving over to work x


ok bro, stay safe X


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Are you cruising at the moment Flinty?


no mate im cutting bro .. still on 500 mg per week of test e X


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Sorry Bro it seems like i have confused you .. i didnt mean this cut i want to get to the 15 stone mate, that was my overall goal to get to 15 stone and then lean bulk to 16 .. im reckoning by the end of this cut to be down at about 15 st 13 pounds approx , that will then give me a choice of continuing for another 5 weeks of cutting or to cruise and then beginning of june to start a lean bulk regardless and see if i can grow the fat out of me (if you get what i mean) ...
> 
> DNP is looking temtping but would you think that would be an option for my cruise guys ???
> 
> so i cut now hard until 4th march
> 
> then cruise for 6 weeks (DNP) ????
> 
> then see where i am at by the begining of june and start a lean bulk and blast on the gear again for another 8 - 10 weeks through summer ?
> 
> what do you think as an initial outline plan ???


Much better - but I would not go as low as the 15-1800 per day you are planning. 2000,2200 cals will still mean the weight should fall off you, given the amount you train and also your day job, which is clearly physical.

:thumb:


----------



## expletive

upto you what you do with the calories but 500mg of test is a cruise mate, hence blasting and cruising.


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> upto you what you do with the calories but 500mg of test is a cruise mate, hence blasting and cruising.


my cruise would be on 250 mg per week tbf . my blast would be on a gram plus !!!

at end of day mate im just having enough test to maintain muscle whilst in calorie defecit..

no point being on a gram per week if im only eating 2000 calories per day X


----------



## expletive

Oh right, how long were you on 1g for?


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Much better - but I would not go as low as the 15-1800 per day you are planning. 2000,2200 cals will still mean the weight should fall off you, given the amount you train and also your day job, which is clearly physical.
> 
> :thumb:


no mate i will keep it between 1800 and 2000 cals per day, diet will be samey for 5 weeks only changing odd thing each day , but that helps me stay focused and yeah its not great to have same foods for ages, but FOR ME its what will structure my days better , so will roll with it regardless for this time !!!


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Oh right, how long were you on 1g for?


12 weeks mate


----------



## expletive

Oh i see, and how long will you be on 500mg?


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> no mate i will keep it between 1800 and 2000 cals per day, diet will be samey for 5 weeks only changing odd thing each day , but that helps me stay focused and yeah its not great to have same foods for ages, but FOR ME its what will structure my days better , so will roll with it regardless for this time !!!


I do the same mate, so know where you are coming from. Same foods pretty much during the week, weekends are a bit more relaxed, but nothing stupid.

now stick to it, and get skinny! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> I do the same mate, so know where you are coming from. Same foods pretty much during the week, weekends are a bit more relaxed, but nothing stupid.
> 
> now stick to it, and get skinny! :lol:


LOL fcuk skinny mate , just less fat hahaha


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> fcuk mate that would be w4nk. but on the other hand what about making it the same day as milky and dave come over to us ???? that would be epic X


x2!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ok just got food ready for tomorrow... will go something like this

70 gram protein shake with water

90 grams muesli

1 banana

35 gram protein shake with water

3 boiled aggs

2 slices wholemeal seeded bread

70 gram protein shake

1 apple

200 grams homemade chilli with broccoli,sweetcorn,green beans

3 tablespoons strawberry wholegrain yoghurt

35 gram protein shake

thats approx 2100 cals with over 250 grams protein ...

thats what im planning for tomorrow will ammend if it changes !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

If u do decide to go the dnp route - there is no worries in being conservative with ur doses 200 is plenty, that's all I will use as u get no sides with that dose and if ur putting the effort in it's well worth it!! More sides from a can of red bull!! 200mg before bed + fasted cardio, will speed up ur fat loss considerably because ur doing everything else right!!! 600+ is for ppl who are too impatient, not disciplined enough, or are at a very low bf and cant shift further or who require quick fat loss for whatever reason! Hard work and discipline with low dose is more manageable and can be run longer. Just my 2 pence


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> If u do decide to go the dnp route - there is no worries in being conservative with ur doses 200 is plenty, that's all I will use as u get no sides with that dose and if ur putting the effort in it's well worth it!! More sides from a can of red bull!! 200mg before bed + fasted cardio, will speed up ur fat loss considerably because ur doing everything else right!!! 600+ is for ppl who are too impatient, not disciplined enough or who require quick fat loss for whatever reason! Hard work and discipline with low dose is more manageable and can be run longer. Just my 2 pence


thanks bro...

and your all sure i will get no anxiey feelings from this product , bearing in mind i dont even frink caffiene ???


----------



## Fatstuff

None whatsoever, doesn't work like that. That's why I like it, u may get a little warm after carbs - that's about it, like I said nice and low is the way with dnp for me, I don't like side effects and if u keep it low u don't need to add other things for ur energy levels and sh1t. May get a wet fart in the first couple of days  also yellow spunk :lol: lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> my cruise would be on 250 mg per week tbf . my blast would be on a gram plus !!!
> 
> at end of day mate im just having enough test to maintain muscle whilst in calorie defecit..
> 
> no point being on a gram per week if im only eating 2000 calories per day X


The standard cruise protocol is 250-300mg. Unless you've been on horrendous amounts of gear. Also,sust is better than test e to cruise on due to its half life.With test e you'd have to inject every 5-7 days,with sust it would be every 10 days.Recent studies have also shown that HCG on long cycles( i gather you were going to run it on cruise) is a suppressive itself and does infact fade over time,which is why the preferred ancillary is clomid @ 50mg eod and .5 arimidex e3d.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> on the other hand what about making it the same day as milky and dave come over to us ???? that would be epic X


now then.................when is that????


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> now then.................when is that????


5th


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> 5th


shouldnt u be sleeping you little cnut?

have a couple of [email protected] ffs


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> shouldnt u be sleeping you little cnut?
> 
> have a couple of [email protected] ffs


[email protected] is for kids and old guys :lol:

I'm just in between those


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> [email protected] is for kids and old guys :lol:
> 
> I'm just in between those


shut up u lying c unt - i've been your age ...u aint been mine and for the fuking record are unlikely to if you dont stfu


----------



## luther1

And why does your face look like your getting a nosh off your boyfriend you flat chested ***


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> The standard cruise protocol is 250-300mg. Unless you've been on horrendous amounts of gear. Also,sust is better than test e to cruise on due to its half life.With test e you'd have to inject every 5-7 days,with sust it would be every 10 days.Recent studies have also shown that HCG on long cycles( i gather you were going to run it on cruise) is a suppressive itself and does infact fade over time,which is why the preferred ancillary is clomid @ 50mg eod and .5 arimidex e3d.


Sorry mate i disagree, surely a cruise would be just enough test to keep gains?

And why not Test-e as long as your dosing to take into consideration the half life which is 5 days?


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> Sorry mate i disagree, surely a cruise would be just enough test to keep gains?
> 
> And why not Test-e as long as your dosing to take into consideration the half life which is 5 days?


You suggested 500mg per week,thats not a cruise thats a course! Sust to reduce jabs and also you want to limit your peaks and run a steady dose. Test e will peak,then fade more often than sust. If protein remains high on a cruise then no muscle will be lost


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> shut up u lying c unt - i've been your age ...u aint been mine and for the fuking record are unlikely to if you dont stfu


PMSL! Why would I lie about [email protected]  I'll be happy if i get to 40 tbh, anything after is a bonus 



luther1 said:


> And why does your face look like your getting a nosh off your boyfriend you flat chested ***


Sorry moobs


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> You suggested 500mg per week,thats not a cruise thats a course! Sust to reduce jabs and also you want to limit your peaks and run a steady dose. Test e will peak,then fade more often than sust. If protein remains high on a cruise then no muscle will be lost


Never suggested 500mg mate, where did you get that from? I think 250mg per week is a high crusie, prefer to see it around 150 if the user can keep gains with that.

I asked flinty if he was cruising yet as so far hes done x amount of weeks on Var + 12 weeks on a gramme of test now still on a high level of test while he cuts without a cruise in between, bit worried about him as thats 1 hell of a stint without a break, especially fro a first time.

Hope your getting your bloods done Flintser


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> Never suggested 500mg mate, where did you get that from? I think 250mg per week is a high crusie, prefer to see it around 150 if the user can keep gains with that.
> 
> I asked flinty if he was cruising yet as so far hes done x amount of weeks on Var + 12 weeks on a gramme of test now still on a high level of test while he cuts without a cruise in between, bit worried about him as thats 1 hell of a stint without a break, especially fro a first time.
> 
> Hope your getting your bloods done Flintser


Sorry,you didn't suggest cruising at 500mg,Flinty said thats what he was on and you said to him thats a cruise.A couple of pages back,unless i completely misunderstood the nuance of your post. I suggested 250-300 mg every 10 days of sust,which would more or less be the ame as your 150 a week,the main benefit of sust obviously being less jabs,and why not?.And i agree,it is one hell of a stint without a break. Pct is the better option,its just delaying it and going to cause more problems.I also agree on the bloods


----------



## luther1

upto you what you do with the calories but 500mg of test is a cruise mate, hence blasting and cruising.

Your post^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## expletive

Mate you got the wrong end of the stick, no probs though


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> Mate you got the wrong end of the stick, no probs though


Sorry if i have,obviously the original cruise debate was a misunderstanding


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Well I had a little scout on Sunday in the hotel room so that I wouldn't have 100 pages to read through when I got back and it was quiet yesterday with you only racking up 10 pages :laughing:

Congrats on the new addition to Team Flinty she looks a belter and a shame that she and her brother have such a horrible condition. Hopefully it'll stabilise as they get older and they don't have too many problems caused by it growing up.

The more I hear about this DNP the more I fancy a shot at it, gonna have to do some research into it to see how it interacts with the body though and make sure it's not gonna cause any dodgy sides with the meds I'm on anyway.

Good luck with the cut mate I've no doubt you're gonna smash it whichever way you go!!


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Never suggested 500mg mate, where did you get that from? I think 250mg per week is a high crusie, prefer to see it around 150 if the user can keep gains with that.
> 
> I asked flinty if he was cruising yet as so far hes done x amount of weeks on Var + 12 weeks on a gramme of test now still on a high level of test while he cuts without a cruise in between, bit worried about him as thats 1 hell of a stint without a break, especially fro a first time.
> 
> *Hope your getting your bloods done Flintser*


i doubt it mate ... im not coming off gear at all bro so pointless really lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Have a good day mate


----------



## flinty90

Ok to clarify ....

this is my cycle so far

weeks 1 - 7 anavar up to 150 mg

weeks 7 - 13 anavar at 100 mg plus test e at 1 gram

weeks 13 - 17 next saturday 28th jan test e @ 500mg

then it will be weeks 17 - 21 @ 500mg test e

weeks 21 - 27 @ 250 mg per week test e

weeks 27 - 37 approx BIG BLAST not sure what with yet !!!

as for this bieng too much guys i dont think its fcuk all in comparison to what most people have taken to be fair ... after that blast i will have to see what to do then lol...


----------



## expletive

Mate, not having a go but a 21 week blast is a bloody long one in anyone's books especially for your first time.

And to dismiss blood tests? I for one would like to know the state of my HPTA, wouldn't you. You say you aren't coming of gear, but what if that gear was doing serious to you, wouldn't you like to know?

At least consider a check up looking at your heart, prostate etc.

As I said before, not having a go, just concerned is all


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> Mate, not having a go but a 21 week blast is a bloody long one in anyone's books especially for your first time.
> 
> And to dismiss blood tests? I for one would like to know the state of my HPTA, wouldn't you. You say you aren't coming of gear, but what if that gear was doing serious to you, wouldn't you like to know?
> 
> At least consider a check up looking at your heart, prostate etc.
> 
> As I said before, not having a go, just concerned is all


weeks 1-7 dont count anyway


----------



## DiggyV

If you dont want the hassle of going to your doctor for a test, there is a private test company that send you a kit - tests start fron about £40 from memory. Yyou take a saliva sample (not blood) and send it back. Results 2 weeks later I believe. I am going to get some comparatives done prior to my course in March, so will get a test done through my doc (am overdue on one anyway) and also will use these guys, and see how accurate they are. Here's the link:

http://www.androbalance.co.uk/products-testkits.php

Can't recommend them yet, but thought might be useful.


----------



## expletive

Nice one Diggy, I have been looking at this place http://www.thedoctorltd.co.uk/


----------



## DiggyV

expletive said:


> Nice one Diggy, I have been looking at this place http://www.thedoctorltd.co.uk/


looks good buddy. Bit more expensive than AndroBalance, however AB use saliva, which I am not sure how sensitive it is, hence me wanting to do side by side. Bloods are however reliable, and obviously require someone to take them, hence the pricing. Good find though.


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> weeks 1-7 dont count anyway


yup, girl gear... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ok i see what your saying. So to be accurate would i still be able to stay on gear whilst test were done. Would it obscure results ? Or am g going to have to come off and wait a while to get accurate results ? X


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> ok i see what your saying. So to be accurate would i still be able to stay on gear whilst test were done. Would it obscure results ? Or am g going to have to come off and wait a while to get accurate results ? X


^^^ anybody care to answer that question ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ^^^ anybody care to answer that question ???


My answer is stay on


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> My answer is stay on


why you removed your avi mate ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> why you removed your avi mate ???


Going to pop another up tomorrow mate


----------



## DiggyV

ooh the suspense! 



R0B said:


> Going to pop another up tomorrow mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> ok i see what your saying. So to be accurate would i still be able to stay on gear whilst test were done. Would it obscure results ? Or am g going to have to come off and wait a while to get accurate results ? X


if its a full blood work test being on gear will raise even slightly the hormones and values of what you test so it would give you a reading of off the chart test amongst other things you test for so its pointless .


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> ooh the suspense!


Pmsl!

No drum roll needed :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> if its a full blood work test being on gear will raise even slightly the hormones and values of what you test so it would give you a reading of off the chart test amongst other things you test for so its pointless .


yeah thats what i thought mate, oh well i will get a test when i finish getting my perfect body !!!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> ooh the suspense!


yeah i like how he acts like we are all sat here waiting all night not even sleeping ...

on a brighter note, the guy from mansfield that i went to school with won 40 million pounds , lucky git lol....

all the best to him and his family, they are all really nice people !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah i like how he acts like we are all sat here waiting all night not even sleeping ...
> 
> on a brighter note, the guy from mansfield that i went to school with won 40 million pounds , lucky git lol....
> 
> all the best to him and his family, they are all really nice people !!!


That would make life a bit easier and a lot more fun!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah i like how he acts like we are all sat here waiting all night not even sleeping ...
> 
> on a brighter note, the guy from mansfield that i went to school with won 40 million pounds , lucky git lol....
> 
> all the best to him and his family, they are all really nice people !!!


Lol, jeez I'll pop one up now 

Yeah just saw him mate, looks a really sound bloke! Lucky sods.


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> yeah thats what i thought mate, oh well i will get a test when i finish getting my perfect body !!!


i had my bloods done at docs this morning she took about 250ml i got home pinned 1.5g test 5 tbol 3 dbol fcuk me do i feel funny :wacko:


----------



## flinty90

yeah, wish i had stayed in touch with him now ahahaha !!!


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> i had my bloods done at docs this morning she took about 250ml i got home pinned 1.5g test 5 tbol 3 dbol fcuk me do i feel funny :wacko:


too much blood in your gear system mate lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> too much blood in your gear system mate lol


tbf mate my blood was like tar lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Lol, jeez I'll pop one up now
> 
> Yeah just saw him mate, looks a really sound bloke! Lucky sods.


You may as well have used Ronnie Coleman's upper body mate would have been more convincing than the one you did use!


----------



## flinty90

im away for a couple of days from tomorrow.. so will be back friday tea time ..

try not to fcuk the journal up too much .. i know now Rob has closed his journal and Uriels got rid of his, and Breda and luther dont have a journal, and Bens is just toss .. its bound to be an easy target ...

then again i might get this journal closed !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> You may as well have used Ronnie Coleman's upper body mate would have been more convincing than the one you did use!


Jelly.... Pmsl!

I know its not me


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> yeah thats what i thought mate, oh well i will get a test when i finish getting my perfect body !!!


Brings up an interesting question doesnt it. For us that are on a B&C how do we check our health and arrest any potential issues taking gear may give us if a blood test wouldnt be suitable?


----------



## flinty90

hey guys im going to log off the site for a few days, and just make things happen... feel like i have had my fill of ukm for a short while ... so a bit of downtime will do me good.

will catch up with ya all next week sometime .. ROB text me if ya need owt mate , will speak to you before we train saturday...

be good people

XXXX


----------



## expletive

See you on your return mate, take care


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> hey guys im going to log off the site for a few days, and just make things happen... feel like i have had my fill of ukm for a short while ... so a bit of downtime will do me good.
> 
> will catch up with ya all next week sometime .. ROB text me if ya need owt mate , will speak to you before we train saturday...
> 
> be good people
> 
> XXXX


not a chance this lot'll be good - get ready for another 50 pages of sh1te mate! 

catch you next week buddy... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hey guys im going to log off the site for a few days, and just make things happen... feel like i have had my fill of ukm for a short while ... so a bit of downtime will do me good.
> 
> will catch up with ya all next week sometime .. ROB text me if ya need owt mate , will speak to you before we train saturday...
> 
> be good people
> 
> XXXX


I'll be in touch mate. Take it easy up there!

X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hey guys im going to log off the site for a few days, and just make things happen... feel like i have had my fill of ukm for a short while ... so a bit of downtime will do me good.
> 
> will catch up with ya all next week sometime .. ROB text me if ya need owt mate , will speak to you before we train saturday...
> 
> be good people
> 
> XXXX


I'll be in touch mate. Take it easy up there!

X


----------



## expletive

Is that you in your avi rob?


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> Is that you in your avi rob?


No


----------



## expletive

Didnt think so mate, that picture has muscles :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

See you later mate


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> hey guys im going to log off the site for a few days, and just make things happen... feel like i have had my fill of ukm for a short while ... so a bit of downtime will do me good.
> 
> will catch up with ya all next week sometime .. ROB text me if ya need owt mate , will speak to you before we train saturday...
> 
> be good people
> 
> XXXX


Take care flinty x x


----------



## Fatmatt79

Have a good few days mate.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> hey guys im going to log off the site for a few days, and just make things happen... feel like i have had my fill of ukm for a short while ... so a bit of downtime will do me good.


take it easy bro - as per texts today i'm logging off ukm for some down time and i'm having some down time from a few things lol - you got my cell phone anytime bud and feel free to pass it to the worthy xxx catch you all on the next wave - uncle u


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> take it easy bro - as per texts today i'm logging off ukm for some down time and i'm having some down time from a few things lol - you got my cell phone anytime bud and feel free to pass it to the worthy xxx catch you all on the next wave - uncle u


Take care, stay strong, see you boh on the other side!


----------



## Fatstuff

i feel i have missed something, take it easy gents x


----------



## Hera

Thread closed temporarily as per flinty's request.


----------



## flinty90

this thread is now going to be used for my bit of info about what im up to and a hang out for all you cnuts lol obviously my other journal with rob will be serious and this one laid back. Hope your all ok im still away working so will be back thursday hopefully xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cough, cough, cough - bit dusty in here! 

Glad to see it resurrected mate. Good idea to have both journals going, it is good to chat sh1te but there needs to be an outlet for the serious stuff where you don't have to wade through the sh1te to get to it.

Hope works not too much of a cnut!


----------



## flinty90

cheers bro. Will be ok when folks get back in here. Rob keeps texting me in a rage as he took some halo this morning now he wants to kill pmsl daft cnut lol xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. Will be ok when folks get back in here. Rob keeps texting me in a rage as he took some halo this morning now he wants to kill pmsl daft cnut lol xx


hahaha silly [email protected], he's like a medical experiment that boy!


----------



## Fatstuff

Robs a right little junkie lol, haha


----------



## Breda

About time this spam only journal resurfaced

Hope you're doin well you cnut


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> hahaha silly [email protected], he's like a medical experiment that boy!


Its fooking horrible Ben!

I'm not aggressive at all, well not like this!

But I'm going to get in trouble today, I can see it.

If its not speeding it'll be for [email protected] someone.

Halo - NO-NO ever again!!!


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Its fooking horrible Ben!
> 
> I'm not aggressive at all, well not like this!
> 
> But I'm going to get in trouble today, I can see it.
> 
> If its not speeding it'll be for [email protected] someone.
> 
> Halo - NO-NO ever again!!!


wtf is halo?? x x


----------



## MURPHYZ

RXQueenie said:


> wtf is halo?? x x


it's the little gold ring above my head Queenie.


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> wtf is halo?? x x


halotestin (Fluoxymesterone) - oral steroid


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Its fooking horrible Ben!
> 
> I'm not aggressive at all, well not like this!
> 
> But I'm going to get in trouble today, I can see it.
> 
> If its not speeding it'll be for [email protected] someone.
> 
> Halo - NO-NO ever again!!!


stop being such a drama queen - its fk all


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> halotestin (Fluoxymesterone) - oral steroid


thank u x x


----------



## Uriel

well done for re-opening my hang out flinty - do try not to lose anything under the fking motorway today lol


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> halotestin (Fluoxymesterone) - oral steroid


A pretty toxic oral steroid as well!


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> stop being such a drama queen - its fk all


Pr1ck!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Pr1ck!


pmsl at robob getting all halo-ey...

direct some test this way  x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl at robob getting all halo-ey...
> 
> direct some test this way  x x


All yours Queenie!

Not long now 

See ya Thursday!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Ah the nuthouse has reopened to run alongside the recomp shop welcome back m8!!

In before Rob on the 5pm news for ironing someone out while driving around town :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got some momentum going in here again quickly. Bet all my new found 'friends' abandon my journal now and come back in here........ :crying:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Got some momentum going in here again quickly. Bet all my new found 'friends' abandon my journal now and come back in here........ :crying:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


no i like your journal ben x x


----------



## Breda

Yes we'll see Rob Moat on the tv later, Jittery to fcuk up rooting trees pmsl


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Got some momentum going in here again quickly. Bet all my new found 'friends' abandon my journal now and come back in here........ :crying:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


no chance


----------



## Ginger Ben

I was only joking before everybody thinks I'm a needy cnut! :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feck me its like ive been holding all this sh*t in since this thread closed

uriel - ure still a haggis chewing cnut, the name urinal suits u

breda - ure still skinny, work on ure legs

flinty - that sweaty beard needs shaving

ben - ginger biscuit, gingers should have a seperate section on the forum

r0b - get some proper food down u, this isnt somalia

luther - stop lieing in bens thread that u go gym

queenie - we need videos of ure deadlift from behind, no good just talking about it

fatstuff - some depressing posts in bens journal, get back in the gym son


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Ginger Ben said:


> I was only joking before everybody thinks I'm a needy cnut! :whistling:


I'll come and join your journal too

Needy cnut :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> feck me its like ive been holding all this sh*t in since this thread closed
> 
> uriel - ure still a haggis chewing cnut, the name urinal suits u
> 
> breda - ure still skinny, work on ure legs
> 
> flinty - that sweaty beard needs shaving
> 
> ben - ginger biscuit, gingers should have a seperate section on the forum
> 
> r0b - get some proper food down u, this isnt somalia
> 
> luther - stop lieing in bens thread that u go gym
> 
> queenie - we need videos of ure deadlift from behind, no good just talking about it
> 
> fatstuff - some depressing posts in bens journal, get back in the gym son


pmsl - repped


----------



## Ginger Ben

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'll come and join your journal too
> 
> Needy cnut :lol:


I liked that before I read to the bottom! [email protected]! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Afghan said:


> feck me its like ive been holding all this sh*t in since this thread closed
> 
> uriel - ure still a haggis chewing cnut, the name urinal suits u
> 
> breda - ure still skinny, work on ure legs
> 
> flinty - that sweaty beard needs shaving
> 
> ben - ginger biscuit, gingers should have a seperate section on the forum
> 
> r0b - get some proper food down u, this isnt somalia
> 
> luther - stop lieing in bens thread that u go gym
> 
> queenie - we need videos of ure deadlift from behind, no good just talking about it
> 
> fatstuff - some depressing posts in bens journal, get back in the gym son


reps  x x


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> feck me its like ive been holding all this sh*t in since this thread closed
> 
> uriel - ure still a haggis chewing cnut, the name urinal suits u
> 
> breda - ure still skinny, work on ure legs
> 
> flinty - that sweaty beard needs shaving
> 
> ben - ginger biscuit, gingers should have a seperate section on the forum
> 
> r0b - get some proper food down u, this isnt somalia
> 
> luther - stop lieing in bens thread that u go gym
> 
> queenie - we need videos of ure deadlift from behind, no good just talking about it
> 
> fatstuff - some depressing posts in bens journal, get back in the gym son


i'm going to hammer u into the pavement like a tack x


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Yes we'll see Rob Moat on the tv later, Jittery to fcuk up rooting daisies pmsl


Oi!

Fixed it for ya


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> i'm going to hammer u into the pavement like a tack x


thats very sexual uri... x x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> thats very sexual uri... x x


it is - cause i'm going to use my genitals to do it pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> it is - cause i'm going to use my genitals to do it pmsl


he'll probably enjoy it x x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> he'll probably enjoy it x x


i know i will ggrrrrrr lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Uriel said:


> i know i will ggrrrrrr lol


go on uriel, enjoy it....then tell us lol


----------



## Uriel

barrettmma said:


> go on uriel, enjoy it....then tell us lol


stop it - you make me rapey lol - right homos - i'm off to shops then gym...

Making a mahoosive JP power salad (shredded carrots, leaves, sliced tomatoes, cucumber, sweetcorn, black eyed peaschopped boiled egg, mixed chopped nuts,mixed seeds, dried fruits, balsamic dressing ...) - having this with a gigantic steak and some garlic bread


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> stop it - you make me rapey lol - right homos - i'm off to shops then gym...
> 
> Making a mahoosive JP power salad (shredded carrots, leaves, sliced tomatoes, cucumber, sweetcorn, black eyed peaschopped boiled egg, mixed chopped nuts,mixed seeds, dried fruits, balsamic dressing ...) - having this with a gigantic steak and some garlic bread


uri - when u have a few mins. dosage, gen info on mt2 please. everything u know... i want to soak up alllll of the knowledge x x


----------



## Breda

That sounds nice man

Salad and veg is something that i need to eat more of, but the JP mahooosive power salad sounds like a winner once you mentioned the steak you will plonk on top


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> uri - when u have a few mins. dosage, gen info on mt2 please. everything u know... i want to soak up alllll of the knowledge x x


not AGAIN>>>>

The correct way to mix is 1ml bac water into a 10mg vial of freeze dried MT2 powder

This gives you 100 iu of mixture at the rated .1mg per 10 iu (ea=quating to the divisions on a 1ml insulin barrel).

shoot 10 iu (0.1 mg)of mixture 1 time a day until you are as brown as you want to be then stiopp and shoot 1 time a week maintenance.

Have a few 4 minute sun beds a week to active the tanning...that is it.

Some people get queazy on mt2 and it gives fearsome erections (and wide ons) to about half of all users

To alleviate the sick feeling....I double mix mine (add 2 mil of water to a vial and shoot it half strength twice a day so thats just basic arithmatic

to jab - pinch an inch of front thigh (IIRC you want to avoid tummy) slide the slin pin into it, release and pop in 10 iu, withdreaw (I wipe the pin with a steriette and use3 times) - its ok to do this sub cut


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> not AGAIN>>>>
> 
> The correct way to mix is 1ml bac water into a 10mg vial of freeze dried MT2 powder
> 
> This gives you 100 iu of mixture at the rated .1mg per 10 iu (ea=quating to the divisions on a 1ml insulin barrel).
> 
> shoot 10 iu (0.1 mg)of mixture 1 time a day until you are as brown as you want to be then stiopp and shoot 1 time a week maintenance.
> 
> Have a few 4 minute sun beds a week to active the tanning...that is it.
> 
> Some people get queazy on mt2 and it gives fearsome erections (and wide ons) to about half of all users
> 
> To alleviate the sick feeling....I double mix mine (add 2 mil of water to a vial and shoot it half strength twice a day so thats just basic arithmatic


cant u buy it pre mixed? x x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> cant u buy it pre mixed? x x


yeah but its only about 6 quid for 30 ml bac water (http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/)

and mt2 is about 22 quid a vial max online - you can get it for sixteen quid in the know

premixed is pretty expensive IIRC


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> yeah but its only about 6 quid for 30 ml bac water (http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/)
> 
> and mt2 is about 22 quid a vial max online - you can get it for sixteen quid in the know
> 
> premixed is pretty expensive IIRC


righty oh.. thanks... now go eat x x


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Breda said:


> That sounds nice man
> 
> Salad and veg is something that i need to eat more of, but the JP mahooosive power salad sounds like a winner once you mentioned the steak you will plonk on top


I'm terrible with veg, I only eat it with roast dinners normally and a bit of onion with my chicken. Gonna make an effort to eat more of it even if it's just 100g of Asparagus with chicken I can flick some soy sauce on to give it a kick or something


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> cant u buy it pre mixed? x x


if im down your way with work I will dropped you off some bacs water if you get a vial of mt2 (i'm on my last one ATM) and jabbed u lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> if im down your way with work I will dropped you off some bacs water if you get a vial of mt2 (i'm on my last one ATM) and jabbed u lol


pmsl youll hurt me :thumbdown: x x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl youll hurt me :thumbdown: x x


yeah well - one good turn deserves another lol...

get a roider at the gym to do it first time and watch him...dont look away like a fuking girl


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> yeah well - one good turn deserves another lol...
> 
> get a roider at the gym to do it first time and watch him...dont look away like a fuking girl


oooh... fvcking b1tch!

the roiders dont talk to me, well they do but i can hardly ask them to jab in front of me x x


----------



## Breda

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm terrible with veg, I only eat it with roast dinners normally and a bit of onion with my chicken. Gonna make an effort to eat more of it even if it's just 100g of Asparagus with chicken I can flick some soy sauce on to give it a kick or something


I hate the stuff mate... If i can hide it amongst my food and disguise it then its all good but if i see sitting on the side of my plate thats exactly where it stays... I blame my parents for forcing me to eat salad when i was younger


----------



## flinty90

hey guys dont have to much fun in here without me. I miss it here lol. Good advice on the mt 2 mate thanks for adding . And your food x welcome back home everyone xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> hey guys dont have to much fun in here without me. I miss it here lol. Good advice on the mt 2 mate thanks for adding . And your food x welcome back home everyone xx


It's all nice and comfy in here flinty, thanks for having us back x x


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Breda said:


> I hate the stuff mate... If i can hide it amongst my food and disguise it then its all good but if i see sitting on the side of my plate thats exactly where it stays... I blame my parents for forcing me to eat salad when i was younger


Exactly the same, my parents were like no dessert if you don't eat your veg. Keep the dessert then I'll just sneak it out of the fridge when you're not looking :lol:

I eat carrots in my crispy shredded chicken from the chinese and in a stir fry you can mask it with sauce. Beyond that GTFO I just want the meat and potatoes!!


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> oooh... fvcking b1tch!
> 
> the roiders dont talk to me, well they do but i can hardly ask them to jab in front of me x x


i meant get them to jab mt2 into YOU so you can have a demo but if you dont talk to them - that'd be weird lol....

youtube it (sub cuteaneous injection)


----------



## Uriel

just in from a chest session.............had a cheeky 20 minute combat snooze on the couch.............i can do that you cnuts as im officially becoming a p1ssy old man lol

I bought a grey hoodie with (what i assumed random abstract) letters on the front.............i have worn it a few times, open to show my stonking pecs off..............

It was a tad chilly today so i zipped it up.......................it ONLY says FUKING "ELVIS" on the [email protected] thing....what a fuking t1t I looked


----------



## Uriel

fuking Elvis!!!!!

I'm devistated - i hate the fat jump suite wearuing c unt tard

i'm thinking of arranging everyone who saw me in it to be executed


----------



## Uriel

anyway it was a decent enough chest session considering i'm having a clean out from gear...........was repping 150 with no spotter

super pumped and rock hard/vascular

weighed in at 16 stone 6lbs this am and took my first DnP cap at 10 am...........15.5 stone, a set of full abs - and hot sweaty evenings with my own fluids trickling over my balls - here we come


----------



## Uriel

oh well - u lot must all be working or fuking sleeping ,,,,,,,,,,,or [email protected]

I will whitter away alone then....

i've had a lot of [email protected] this week..........for me.........coming off gear always makes me super randy WTF is that about??

i need to arrange some sex soon........might venture back onto a certain dating site.....and risk another fuking nutter lol. Maybe not lol..

i need to take some mt2 as well - was going to shoot some these days off as im getting pale, not had any since Tenerife back in sep.......but the fuking all night hardons get me down lol.....need to man up i guess..

oh well.......food time.....

and pack for work, drive up after i get to tuck edie into bed this evening


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> oh well - u lot must all be working or fuking sleeping ,,,,,,,,,,,or [email protected]
> 
> I will whitter away alone then....
> 
> i've had a lot of [email protected] this week..........for me.........coming off gear always makes me super randy WTF is that about??
> 
> i need to arrange some sex soon........might venture back onto a certain dating site.....and risk another fuking nutter lol. Maybe not lol..
> 
> i need to take some mt2 as well - was going to shoot some these days off as im getting pale, not had any since Tenerife back in sep.......but the fuking all night hardons get me down lol.....need to man up i guess..
> 
> oh well.......food time.....
> 
> and pack for work, drive up after i get to tuck edie into bed this evening


Working and contemplating [email protected] as I'm bored.

What's a lot then for you? A mate at school took a day off once when we were 17 to see how many he could knock out in a day, managed 14 I think from memory but he fvcking regretted it the next day the silly pr**k! :lol:

Had no libido increase from my bunk gear (obviously) but looking forward to seeing if the PC stuff brings that pleseant side effect with it! :bounce:


----------



## luther1

Looks like Elvis has left the building

What a cnut you must have looked in that,especially as you wear a medallion


----------



## Uriel

Ben a lot for me is any [email protected] LOL........its fuking boring tbh and even when im horny I don't really [email protected] much.......ive had about 2 a day for the past few days though lol....

Generally I prefer waiting for sex..........


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Looks like Elvis has left the building
> 
> What a cnut you must have looked in that,especially as you wear a medallion


----------



## luther1

Btw,have you checked to see if it says anything on the back?

I can't stop laughing. Abstract letters? WHAT A CNUT pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> Ben a lot for me is any [email protected] LOL........its fuking boring tbh and even when im horny I don't really [email protected] much.......ive had about 2 a day for the past few days though lol....
> 
> Generally I prefer waiting for sex..........


You just need better porn then


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> You just need better porn then


i must be weird - i only really enjoy porn when watching it with a bird - ive got hundreds of pornos on my hard drive but i rarely watch it..- bores me....dont get me wrong i sometime knock one out to 10 minuts of it but im not a kid anymore lol


----------



## Fatmatt79

Uriel said:


> i must be weird - i only really enjoy porn when watching it with a bird - ive got hundreds of pornos on my hard drive but i rarely watch it..- bores me....dont get me wrong i sometime knock one out to 10 minuts of it but im not a kid anymore lol


Yeah I find porn with females in best too!


----------



## flinty90

right fcuk faces, im back at home thank fcuk for a few days at least ..

went mad yesterday had abut 8 pints of guinness, dont know why really just gave in with the other workmates and just had a blow out..

breakfast this morning was a bacon and egg cob. not eaten anything else all day, but hour ago just eaten a kebab (mixed chicken)

so yeah been a bit crap last day and half but we move on...

will be at the yard for next few days so will be hitting the gym tomorrow , friday and sunday ..

really still dont feel like things are going in the right direction for me diet / cut wise if im being honest. im struggling !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty - get on the dnp mate - get a stone ripped off u

dont worry about mentals - there is NONE......dnp work on a cellular level with no CNS stimming effects....it changes the way ATP works in the cell to turn them into heat emitters


----------



## Uriel

its 0 degrees today and i'm in a t shirt sweating which looks a bit odd i guess but fuk it lol


----------



## Breda

You gotta take the rough with the smooth big guy... Two steps forward one step back if you will. You are still ahead mate!!

Don't even let the mini blow out fcuk with you bro, its done and digested fcuk all you can do about it now, its not the end of the world either

Keep your eye on the prize man get in the gym, get your diet back on track and crack the fcuk on


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty - get on the dnp mate - get a stone ripped off u
> 
> dont worry about mentals - there is NONE......dnp work on a cellular level with no CNS stimming effects....it changes the way ATP works in the cell to turn them into heat emitters


mate im going to get some and get on it bro....

im fcukin lost at the minute as to what to do next everything seems hazy at the minute diet wise mate its fcukin me right off.... i really feel like i have stalled !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> mate im going to get some and get on it bro....
> 
> im fcukin lost at the minute as to what to do next everything seems hazy at the minute diet wise mate its fcukin me right off.... i really feel like i have stalled !!!


just get on it - im on day 2 and have enough to take 400 mg ed for 15 days - should be about 12lbs off min

just te job


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> mate im going to get some and get on it bro....
> 
> im fcukin lost at the minute as to what to do next everything seems hazy at the minute diet wise mate its fcukin me right off.... i really feel like i have stalled !!!


Flinty could you try increasing the cals a bit so they are still under maintenance but not as far as now? You might feel a lot better on it and then once you're used to that level you could look at dropping them back a bit more?

Blow outs happen. The odd one is great fun and won't have done any harm in the grand scheme of things. Don't sweat it bro you're doing a fvcking great job, keep it up!


----------



## Uriel

just keep the carbs low and the fluids high and nio booze when on it

i get a bit carb cravey on it but cards amp your temp way up - its fuking horrible lol - i stay cooler if i keep the carbs low


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> just get on it - im on day 2 and have enough to take 400 mg ed for 15 days - should be about 12lbs off min
> 
> just te job


mine arrived this morning, however not going to start it for another 3 weeks or so. Have about the same amount as Uriel, and to cytomel to bang in as well. Plenty of Vit C and E, job's a good un! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> mine arrived this morning, however not going to start it for another 3 weeks or so. Have about the same amount as Uriel, and to cytomel to bang in as well. Plenty of Vit C and E, job's a good un! :thumb:


the place we talked about is now out of stock but he has stuff on order - i'm on the properly dosed stuff from another source....400 of this is like 800 of your bro but it'll do you this time


----------



## flinty90

i think even the basic dose of 200 mg per day would just give me a little kick i seem to be needing at the minute !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> the place we talked about is now out of stock but he has stuff on order - i'm on the properly dosed stuff from another source....400 of this is like 800 of your bro but it'll do you this time


I theoretically have enough for 25 days at 400mg, however given our conversation, I reckon its closer to what you have - 15 days worth. But will be taking it slow and easy this first time!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> i think even the basic dose of 200 mg per day would just give me a little kick i seem to be needing at the minute !!!


I'm just going to use it to shift the last 5Kg or so, to hit my goal weight before expanding the old chemistry set a bit more. :lol:


----------



## Uriel

200mg has me losing 1/2lb of fat per day flinty - not to be sniffed at


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> 200mg has me losing 1/2lb of fat per day flinty - not to be sniffed at


and without puking after pushing too hard on the cardio...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> 200mg has me losing 1/2lb of fat per day flinty - not to be sniffed at


Can't moan at that. Makes it tempting after this cycle.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> 200mg has me losing 1/2lb of fat per day flinty - not to be sniffed at


i would be happy with that bro definitely!!!


----------



## Uriel

this bird is mint with a voice like molten sex


----------



## Glassback

Uriel when your too old to push this **** in to your body you're going to have to get your RAF dodging **** running - that will be funny.


----------



## Uriel

Glassback said:


> Uriel when your too old to push this **** in to your body you're going
> 
> to have to get your RAF dodging **** running - that will be funny.


Don't be a cnut glass sack.........the gods gave me fists of depleted uranium and a temper like Satan so I never have to run.......I don't avoid cardio, its just not in my nature pmsl


----------



## Glassback

Uriel said:


> Don't be a cnut glass sack.........the gods gave me fists of depleted uranium and a temper like Satan so I never have to run.......I don't avoid cardio, its just not in my nature pmsl


Lol it's all said in jealousy mate, if I was as huge as you I don't think my ankles could take it mate. It's all I have against you big fookers!


----------



## flinty90

Ok i woke up today after having dreams that i was rich beyond words, in my dreams i had a house of my dreams and i could actually design it right now . i had a garage full of cars nice whit lambo in there aswell. i had lots of friends , i also had a mate who was called big bear and he was a big bearded man, and his sone little bear was actually a bear cub that was talking and acting like a human.

when i ooked in the mirror i was a spotty faced, bearded , and very disfugured looking person (yeah me to a tee) lol...

but seriously everything in my dream was perfect apart from the reflection i saw in the mirror ???

now i dont look into dreams as much as just a condensed mixed up load of infp that had been subcounciously stored in my mind. but i actually woke up in a bit of a panic, as if i was worrying about the effects the steroids were having on my looks and life just to get some muscle.

really wierd feeling (yeah i know it was a dream ) but things like that do make you think deeper about it when you wake up

useless information for you guys but i wanted to share what i have felt etc lol....

now of to work , feel good i had my hair cut last night thank fcuk it was driving me insane but i have not touched the beard lol.. looks now like i have my head on upside down pmsl ..

fcuk it ..

speak later guys have a good day XX


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Lol it's all said in jealousy mate, if I was as huge as you I don't think my ankles could take it mate. It's all I have against you big fookers!


hey bro you may not be the biggest out there but i still wouldnt fancy you ruuning into me with a fcukin flying rugby tackle cos i had pinched your dinner lol ...

have a good day bro , nice to see ya posting my man X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Ok i woke up today after having dreams that i was rich beyond words, in my dreams i had a house of my dreams and i could actually design it right now . i had a garage full of cars nice whit lambo in there aswell. i had lots of friends , i also had a mate who was called big bear and he was a big bearded man, and his sone little bear was actually a bear cub that was talking and acting like a human.
> 
> when i ooked in the mirror i was a spotty faced, bearded , and very disfugured looking person (yeah me to a tee) lol...
> 
> but seriously everything in my dream was perfect apart from the reflection i saw in the mirror ???
> 
> now i dont look into dreams as much as just a condensed mixed up load of infp that had been subcounciously stored in my mind. but i actually woke up in a bit of a panic, as if i was worrying about the effects the steroids were having on my looks and life just to get some muscle.
> 
> really wierd feeling (yeah i know it was a dream ) but things like that do make you think deeper about it when you wake up
> 
> useless information for you guys but i wanted to share what i have felt etc lol....
> 
> now of to work , feel good i had my hair cut last night thank fcuk it was driving me insane but i have not touched the beard lol.. looks now like i have my head on upside down pmsl ..
> 
> fcuk it ..
> 
> speak later guys have a good day XX


i have analysed the contents of you dream and consulted my large dusty volumes and tomes........they tell me more of less that you should seriously consider avoiding cheese before bed bro pmsl


----------



## Greshie

Uriel said:


> i have analysed the contents of you dream and consulted my large dusty volumes and tomes........they tell me more of less that you should seriously consider avoiding cheese before bed bro pmsl


 :lol:


----------



## luther1

I actually thought it was a true story until the cnut said he had lots of friends


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Ok i woke up today after having dreams that i was rich beyond words, in my dreams i had a house of my dreams and i could actually design it right now . i had a garage full of cars nice whit lambo in there aswell. i had lots of friends , i also had a mate who was called big bear and he was a big bearded man, and his sone little bear was actually a bear cub that was talking and acting like a human.
> 
> when i ooked in the mirror i was a spotty faced, bearded , and very disfugured looking person (yeah me to a tee) lol...
> 
> but seriously everything in my dream was perfect apart from the reflection i saw in the mirror ???
> 
> now i dont look into dreams as much as just a condensed mixed up load of infp that had been subcounciously stored in my mind. but i actually woke up in a bit of a panic, as if i was worrying about the effects the steroids were having on my looks and life just to get some muscle.
> 
> really wierd feeling (yeah i know it was a dream ) but things like that do make you think deeper about it when you wake up
> 
> useless information for you guys but i wanted to share what i have felt etc lol....
> 
> now of to work , feel good i had my hair cut last night thank fcuk it was driving me insane but i have not touched the beard lol.. looks now like i have my head on upside down pmsl ..
> 
> fcuk it ..
> 
> speak later guys have a good day XX


OK then....

Have you seen what the Urban Dictionary defines bear as?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bear

Is there something you want to tell us Flinty? PMSL


----------



## MURPHYZ

lol, is there a big husky hairy bear waitin to come outta the closet, thats worrying. if it was me i'd be claiming Uriels version and blame it on the cheese.


----------



## flinty90

fcuk all of you im a god lol x


----------



## MURPHYZ

aww, dont get mad m8, like a BEAR with a sore head.


----------



## DiggyV

Breeny said:


> aww, dont get mad m8, like a BEAR with a sore head.


Or a sore something anyway... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Look i didnt say i was the bear you fcukin imbercile's lol...

anyway im home, been fcukin freezing today i thought . looking forward to getting in the gym tonight and wrecking it ... not sure what to do, im quite enjoying the fact of turning up and training what i feel like when i get there and not pre planning a session ....

wont be going till about half 5 , but its decaff coffee time for me and a get warm session lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Look i didnt say i was the bear you fcukin imbercile's lol...
> 
> anyway im home, been fcukin freezing today i thought . looking forward to getting in the gym tonight and wrecking it ... not sure what to do, im quite enjoying the fact of turning up and training what i feel like when i get there and not pre planning a session ....
> 
> wont be going till about half 5 , but its decaff coffee time for me and a get warm session lol


Make sure you warm up properly Paddington..... :lol:

On a more serious note, I am the opposite in that I can't turn up to the gym unless I know what I am going to do. I plan my workout the night before for some reason? Then if somebody is using the kit I want to use first I get rage, start throwing the 1.25kg plates everywhere and crying. The first part is true.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Make sure you warm up properly Paddington..... :lol:
> 
> On a more serious note, I am the opposite in that I can't turn up to the gym unless I know what I am going to do. I plan my workout the night before for some reason? Then if somebody is using the kit I want to use first I get rage, *start throwing the 1.25kg plates everywhere* and crying. *The first part is true.*


there is no way you throw 1.25 kg weights around your weak bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> there is no way you throw 1.25 kg weights around your weak bro !!!


I can dream too!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ooh rep bars are back!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I can dream too!!


Well i guess so, at least my dreams could become reality i mean in what fcukin world do you think you will be able to laft 1,25 kg before a human bear is born and raised pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Ooh rep bars are back!


yeah and they still say same thing and are pretty useless indicators of anything


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah and they still say same thing and are pretty useless indicators of anything


Yeah I was hopeful of something more interesting than slightly different graphics.


----------



## Glassback

I love the fact Big Bears son was a bear cub - mental dreams mate.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> I love the fact Big Bears son was a bear cub - mental dreams mate.


My dream last night was me sat in a car with a sore front delt, and freddie fcukin flintoff was pressing it with his finger saying oooh ahhhhhh pmsl . man im fcuked up !!!

fcukin freezing this morning guys, be careful on the roads please dont want any cnut dying before they get to see me with a body like a fcukin sexual tyrranasaurus (spekt completely wrong) lol...

off to work , should be a steady ish day today , and then hit the gym tonight for some cardio ...

spend a little bit more time diet wise so i know im bang on the money and then im going to go with it for 4 weeks to make sure its working...

chest feels nice after session last night, the satisfying stretches makes it all worth while !!!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Pmsl...not just a tyranosaurus...but a sexual one...oh man...LOL...xxx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Pmsl...not just a tyranosaurus...but a sexual one...oh man...LOL...xxx


ys thats what i said lol... do you not believe me haha !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> ys thats what i said lol... do you not believe me haha !!!


Believe it? I KNOW it babe...LOL xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> ys thats what i said lol... do you not believe me haha !!!


Believe it? I KNOW it babe...LOL xxx


----------



## DiggyV

What the hell is in the stuff you are using bro? As Uriel says I hope its just the cheese. :lol:


----------



## flinty90

just had a good session at the gym , a nice back session on my own, plugged myself into my ipod and let it rip...

bit sparce on here tonight where is everyone ??? not having a life i hope !!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Just been round to see the godson and his 2 lunatic brothers, was like an absolute madhouse over there and they just climb all over me. They're ace though and proper little characters now and the youngest who is 16months old is a proper little bruiser. He's already tearing round the house like a lunatic and is deffo going to cause some problems for them lol.

Was a fun afternoon there though catching up, his brother in law was there too so we had a good old gossip and I sometimes think we're worse than women once we get together :lol:

I actually don't mind training on my own and was doing so for most of the last 6 months before I was put out of action. As long as there is someone to spot you on the last set it's all good and you can just get on with it with no distractions. The downside is that it's also nice to have someone to push along and push you along to get that little extra bit out!!

I can't wait for Monday when I start up again and my old man is gonna be going through his paces as chief spotter too pmsl.

Looking forward to hearing about the next dreams anyway Flinty, sounds like there might be some acid in whatever meds you're on :lol:


----------



## flinty90

LOL im not on any meds honestly lol.. unless my protein shakes are getting spiked lol.... maybe its the armidex pmsl !!! if i get another one i will let you all know about it !!!


----------



## Uriel

I trained back and shoulder after 12 hour at work on dnp - with my new pep mixture "Jackedrine Rage" (1 scoop jack3d. 1 scoop hemo rage and 2 ephedrines)

I have just joined fab swingers and have had an offer from a man to suck me off and sex from a transexual lol.......not the best of starts pmsl


----------



## xpower

Uriel said:


> I trained back and shoulder after 12 hour at work on dnp - with my new pep mixture "Jackedrine Rage" (1 scoop jack3d. 1 scoop hemo rage and 2 ephedrines)
> 
> I have just joined fab swingers and have had an offer from a man to suck me off and sex from a transexual lol.......not the best of starts pmsl


 You say not the best start...

but

.....

I say go on my son get in lol


----------



## chambers9k

flinty90 said:


> just had a good session at the gym , a nice back session on my own, plugged myself into my ipod and let it rip...
> 
> bit sparce on here tonight where is everyone ??? not having a life i hope !!!


Listen to anything good? I could do with some new tunes


----------



## Uriel

xpower said:


> You say not the best start...
> 
> but
> 
> .....
> 
> I say go on my son get in lol


lol - might keep the TS on the back burner for a rainy day pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb

never told me you were in exodus mate


----------



## Glassback

Flinty s that your lad?

I know this is a body building forum Where we talk about fighting, eating sheep for breakfast and pillaging but he is über cute mate.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Flinty s that your lad?
> 
> I know this is a body building forum Where we talk about fighting, eating sheep for breakfast and pillaging but he is über cute mate.


no mate its my little nephew Luke lol... he is my main little man though !!!


----------



## flinty90

just had a arm session at the gym this morning ripped some bi's and tri's just a few sets of a couple of exercises on each part but did higher reps 25 - 35 reps till arms were pumped full !!!

enjoyed it, didnt want to burn out too much though so i didnt fcuk my shoulder session up tomorrow with the big boys from bury !!!


----------



## Guest

Bury? Me? Blasphemy! Im a Manc! haha


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Bury? Me? Blasphemy! Im a Manc! haha


same thing bro lol....


----------



## MURPHYZ

bunch of northern monkey's, wheres the southern man dates.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> bunch of northern monkey's, wheres the southern man dates.


sort it out then bro !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> sort it out then bro !!!


i knew that was gonna be said, should've kept me mouth shut, lol, dunno if i could fit a bunch of hairy assed big blokes in my garage tho, would have to find a gym that does pay as u go.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> i knew that was gonna be said, should've kept me mouth shut, lol, dunno if i could fit a bunch of hairy assed big blokes in my garage tho, would have to find a gym that does pay as u go.


Well DERRRRRRRRRRR lol... you southern cnuts arent very bright are ya lol !!!


----------



## luther1

Oh did i have to laugh to myself. On way back from Tesco i see this Mazda mx5 by the side of the road just like my ex's.(she was a pt and i was well out of my depth with her for a couple of years) and Lo and behold,it was her. I don't have the most disreet car in the world so she has a good gawp to see who's driving it as her dad is getting a petrol can out the back of his car,and i'm looking fcuking hench,hoodied up,with a lovely smirk. Made my Sunday. If i had kept her number i would have sent her a lovely smilie


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Oh did i have to laugh to myself. On way back from Tesco i see this Mazda mx5 by the side of the road just like my ex's.(she was a pt and i was well out of my depth with her for a couple of years) and Lo and behold,it was her. I don't have the most disreet car in the world so she has a good gawp to see who's driving it as her dad is getting a petrol can out the back of his car,and i'm looking fcuking hench,hoodied up,with a lovely smirk. Made my Sunday. If i had kept her number i would have sent her a lovely smilie


you are a legend arent you lol...

well im sat here depressed as fcuk at minute got so many things and ideas and allsorts going round in my head, and not the fcukin energy or inclination to do any of the fcuker..

put my juice in earlier , but seriously wondering what its all for..

and im not asking for everyone to advise me about the ins and outs of why i feel like this and kick me up the ar$e im just telling you how i feel at the minute.....

i will work something out, just dont know what !!!


----------



## luther1

Theres also a down side to that story. She looked absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you are a legend arent you lol...
> 
> well im sat here depressed as fcuk at minute got so many things and ideas and allsorts going round in my head, and not the fcukin energy or inclination to do any of the fcuker..
> 
> put my juice in earlier , but seriously wondering what its all for..
> 
> and im not asking for everyone to advise me about the ins and outs of why i feel like this and kick me up the ar$e im just telling you how i feel at the minute.....
> 
> i will work something out, just dont know what !!!


I think you should do what we spoke about yesterday 

Proven it works for you!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you are a legend arent you lol...
> 
> well im sat here depressed as fcuk at minute got so many things and ideas and allsorts going round in my head, and not the fcukin energy or inclination to do any of the fcuker..
> 
> put my juice in earlier , but seriously wondering what its all for..
> 
> and im not asking for everyone to advise me about the ins and outs of why i feel like this and kick me up the ar$e im just telling you how i feel at the minute.....
> 
> i will work something out, just dont know what !!!


Mate,i've been lethargic for weeks. It must be to do with weight gain/loss and lack of direction. You're not the only one bro,so kepp your chins up. At least you've got a nice bird and not on the prowl like some of us


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Theres also a down side to that story. She looked absolutely gorgeous!


speaking of gorgeous women you cant have, i have been watching the womans daughter come and go over the road from us for a few months now.. ok she is about 25 years old, long brown hair, really long sexy looking legs and a great body..

walked into kids bedroom this morning looking for a ruler of all things, kids arent her there at there dads.. looked over the road that overlooks there back garden, and she was there in a tight pair of jeans with her daughter building a snowman crouching down scooping up the snow and her thong showing over her jeans.. i sneaked behind the blinds and just watched her for about 5 minutes, she is mint, and im a curtain twitching pervert but hey ho.. i would have pulled myself off but it would have been a danger **** , as my missus was sat downstairs lol...

i hate looking at women i cant have !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I think you should do what we spoke about yesterday
> 
> Proven it works for you!


yes mate i start tomorrow , but that is just between me and you X


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me,i'm trying every trick in the book to win over this hairdresser and shes going to take some work. The funny thing is,is that the georgeous pt instructor got asked out by every single fcuker in my gym and as much as i wanted too,i didn't want to give her the satisfaction of me asking too. So i never bothered and she came on to me. She had a face like a model and a body like a porn star,but she also had bi-polar and one hell of a temper,bless her. I'm not into taking $hit so it came to an end. Still think about her every day though


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i start tomorrow , but that is just between me and you X


Try and crack it, it'll be interesting mate.


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Try and crack it, it'll be interesting mate.


Whatever it is,good luck x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Whatever it is,good luck x


Just a change in things mate thats all...

results in 4 weeks should be telling me of its good to continue or not !!!


----------



## Uriel

as of tomorrow...i will be under 16 stone.......weird....first time in a few years


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> as of tomorrow...i will be under 16 stone.......weird....first time in a few years


fcukin mint bro !!!! are you loving it ??


----------



## Uriel

yeah...8 lb off...about mid way


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> as of tomorrow...i will be under 16 stone.......weird....first time in a few years


whaaaattt??? x x


----------



## Breda

Weren't you almost 18 stone not too long ago mate?

How Does losing size effect you mentally or does it not bother you at all


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Weren't you almost 18 stone not too long ago mate?
> 
> How Does losing size effect you mentally or does it not bother you at all


i was 18 4 a year back...........wait til u see the pics though lol


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> whaaaattt??? x x


lolx


----------



## Breda

If you cnuts haven't seen Kai Greene overkill on you tube I recommend watching it.

There's more to the man than ***** guest posing


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lolx


so when we seeing this journal ?? and pics ??


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> so when we seeing this journal ?? and pics ??


i will start new journal next week at end of dnp run - then begins the slin


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> If you cnuts haven't seen Kai Greene overkill on you tube I recommend watching it.
> 
> There's more to the man than ***** guest posing


He is a methodical complex fellow who always answers a question with a question(socratic?). I've watched all his vids but you must watch tradmill confessions where he talks about having a cake and pauses in thought of it for ages. He also mentions people who have been training 6 months or so and start sodium depletion and things like that,the sort of things that only make a difference if you are a top pro. The poor fcuker also cries. Talking about sleeping on the floor at a friends apartment up until recently. It really is a low income occupation until you make it big,hence why Zak Khan still has a full time job! Great traniing vids too


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> He is a methodical complex fellow who always answers a question with a question(socratic?). I've watched all his vids but you must watch tradmill confessions where he talks about having a cake and pauses in thought of it for ages. He also mentions people who have been training 6 months or so and start sodium depletion and things like that,the sort of things that only make a difference if you are a top pro. The poor fcuker also cries. Talking about sleeping on the floor at a friends apartment up until recently. It really is a low income occupation until you make it big,hence why Zak Khan still has a full time job! Great traniing vids too


Zack khan also talks about the cnuts that feel that its hardcore to blend food to get it down them (amateurs) and also the ridiculous calories that the same amateurs are claiming there eating each day...

very down to earth bloke and puts it all out there on the table..

and let me tell you Zack is fcukin huge, at notts finals he made everyone and i mean every single person on stage and even though he been out of training for months and months , he made them all look small..

the cnut too 2 chairs up in the show. and even from 200 yeards away he looked absolutely huge..

my missus talks to him regularly as he works at same place as she does ....


----------



## Uriel

ok - sorry - been on another site...just arranged a hot date for Tuesday night lol...piece of p1ss - doesn't tke more than a little bait (like my maggot lol) to sort out a hot date...an evenings work with a choice of a dozen or so lol

they cant resist a 44 yo dude with beef


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ok - sorry - been on another site...just arranged a hot date for Tuesday night lol...piece of p1ss - doesnt tke nore than a little beait (like my maggot lol) to sort out a hot date


your starting to sound really shallow bro.. almost Breda ish pmsl !!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Zack khan also talks about the cnuts that feel that its hardcore to blend food to get it down them (amateurs) and also the ridiculous calories that the same amateurs are claiming there eating each day...
> 
> very down to earth bloke and puts it all out there on the table..
> 
> and let me tell you Zack is fcukin huge, at notts finals he made everyone and i mean every single person on stage and even though he been out of training for months and months , he made them all look small..
> 
> the cnut too 2 chairs up in the show. and even from 200 yeards away he looked absolutely huge..
> 
> my missus talks to him regularly as he works at same place as she does ....


I think hes a top bloke. On his website hes only(?) £40 an hour or something like that for pt sessions,how cool would that be? He pops down to Southampton quite often and you're right,he is fcuking huge


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I think hes a top bloke. On his website hes only(?) £40 an hour or something like that for pt sessions,how cool would that be? He pops down to Southampton quite often and you're right,he is fcuking huge


i would definitely pay that for a few session with him mate... my missus might get me some discount off that price !!!


----------



## luther1

Are you near to him Flinty?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> your starting to sound really shallow bro.. almost Breda ish pmsl !!


i always wanted more than meaninless sex but fuk it - im going to spend the next year fuking like a demented baboon lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Are you near to him Flinty?


yeah mate only 35 minutes away


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i always wanted more than meaninless sex but fuk it - im going to spend the next year fuking like a demented baboon lol


well you got the fcukin look down a treat mate, all you need now is the sex !!!


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i always wanted more than meaninless sex but fuk it - im going to spend the next year fuking like a demented baboon lol


If the cap fits..........


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Are you near to him Flinty?


yes - he can roll over and touch his cock - ninny


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> If the cap fits..........


i fuk like an escaped con with a gun to my head on a bad night lol


----------



## luther1

Is this coming from the man who once compared a one night meaningless bunk up to having a [email protected]?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Is this coming from the man who once compared a one night meaningless bunk up to having a [email protected]?


it is - but i still fuking [email protected] mr fkn clever clogs........but you cant flip your hand face down and rape it in the bum can u? lol


----------



## luther1

I might have a nice shuffle now over the hairdresser ha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I might have a nice shuffle now over the hairdresser ha


im going to go have a shower. and then smash my missus from behind doggy style.. she has been asking for it all day the dirty little cnut ....

xx


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> im going to go have a shower. and then smash my missus from behind doggy style.. she has been asking for it all day the dirty little cnut ....
> 
> xx


Bless her x


----------



## flinty90

yeah she comes down looking like this when were alone , asking for all kinds of sexual stuff lol.. i told her im talking on here but she wont take no for an answer lol and im a sucker for a long red wig X



anyway im off to see what she moaning about pmsl XX


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> she has been asking for it all day


u too?

lol - fk it i got another date lined up for sat too with a different bird......if i can average 2 a week - that will do me lol


----------



## Uriel

lol - i took my daughter and my ex out for a snowball fight today...i was so gentle with my little girl as always but i smashed my ex in the head and face with a reall pair of icey rock hard [email protected] lol....fuk i enjoeyed those...lol....she's a bit bruised it looked like as i left

happy days


----------



## Uriel

Just weighed in........15 stone 12lb... .:-(

7 days on 400mg dnp.......hard cal restriction........9lb off


----------



## Dux

Uriel said:


> Just weighed in........15 stone 12lb... .:-(
> 
> 7 days on 400mg dnp.......hard cal restriction........9lb off


Good effort. When were the last tabs taken? You'll probably drop a couple more lbs on top whilst it fully gets out of your system.


----------



## Uriel

Dux said:


> Good effort. When were the last tabs taken? You'll probably drop a couple more lbs on top whilst it fully gets out of your system.


i still have a week to run lol

i only want to hit 15.5 stone so will add ore food this week


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i still have a week to run lol
> 
> i only want to hit 15.5 stone so will add ore food this week


Fcukin show off.. you trying to depress me more or what ???

been sent home today from work, we all have to sit online for 2 hours doing a first aid refresher course.. will wait till my St johns trained daughter comes home from school and she can do it pmsl !!!! ohhh yeahhh thats what kids are for !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin show off.. you trying to depress me more or what ???
> 
> been sent home today from work, we all have to sit online for 2 hours doing a first aid refresher course.. will wait till my St johns trained daughter comes home from school and she can do it pmsl !!!! ohhh yeahhh thats what kids are for !!!


Pmsl! Here's your pocket money now sit here for 2 hours


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Pmsl! Here's your pocket money now sit here for 2 hours


Pocket money ??? they get enough fcukin luxuries,, cnuts !!


----------



## flinty90

right off to gym with my missus in 20 minutes, got to get these shoulders done seeing as it didnt happen at weekend . cnuts !!!


----------



## DiggyV

did it all fall through then Flinty?

Jessies.....


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> did it all fall through then Flinty?
> 
> Jessies.....


yeah mate , snow was bad here so i can imagine what it was like over there way bro.. even Rob called it off and he only lives 5 miles away !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate , snow was bad here so i can imagine what it was like over there way bro.. even Rob called it off and he only lives 5 miles away !!!


fair enough. I had to pick my lad up on Saturday from somewhere that takes me 40 mins normally - 4 hours in the 4x4! fun though :lol:


----------



## flinty90

just done my first aid course online . failed first time, passed second time lol Just !!!


----------



## expletive

Should of asked me mate, it's what I do for a living


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Should of asked me mate, it's what I do for a living


in what respect mate ???


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> in what respect mate ???


I'm a first aid instructor mate


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> I'm a first aid instructor mate


i dont mind these first aid courses but the fcukin questions are stupid.. why should it matter that you dont know the percentage of people that have had a cardiac arrest if they have gone into agonal breathing ??

i mean would you ask yourself that question when faced with someone possibly dying lol...


----------



## expletive

Questions like that are bollox mate

We don't teach ****e like that, our stuff is only what you need to know


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Questions like that are bollox mate
> 
> We don't teach ****e like that, our stuff is only what you need to know


if you were closer you could have done us a demo mate as a company lol.... how much would it normally cost ???

we went to the mines rescue last time i think, was about 50 quid per person !!!


----------



## expletive

When I ran my own company it was £50 per person.

No idea what the company I work for now charge


----------



## Uriel

ok - i prefer this journal to the other one - it's more "me"

be my surrogate home til i start new one....

i "forgot" i was on dnp yesterday......shot some mt2 and had a high powered sunbed............i thought "fuk me - it is hot in here today.....".........fkn t1t lol

15 stone 11 today


----------



## luther1

Are you losing mass Uriel or just water and fat?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Are you losing mass Uriel or just water and fat?


i put in 500 mg test on its own to spare mass and i'm drinking gallons of fluid and prioritising protein.....there are fluid shifts on dnp - impossible to say until a few days after last cap

i'm flat, weak and tired if i dont stim before i gym lol........but the fat is shifting..........chest is striated to fk, abs are emerging more and the quad vascularity and striation is just sick.....i dont have hardly any leg fat anyway and the dnp heat and fat loss is making the so veiny......i had a veing down my front quad fat as a finger last night after showering lol


----------



## Uriel

glad i dont do cardio....i have 3 dates now lined up this week lol.....their combined age is 132 lol (and 1 is 38).....unlike luther who would have 2 dates for that combined age the granny ramming cnut lol


----------



## luther1

Fcuking hell,sounds like you're looking good! Being that striated at 15 11 is some good going. Elvis would be proud


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Fcuking hell,sounds like you're looking good! Being that striated at 15 11 is some good going. Elvis would be proud


i only really carry whats left around lrw back and abs it seems...

i might text u a pic of tonights date luth - she is fuking gorgeous and keen as mustard lol...trains since she was 12 too...total hunni....i might even fuk the other 2 off


----------



## luther1

All pics of pretty girls are always welcome. Good luck with the date. I'm going to put a picture up later of , bird I went out wirh at xmas,very prerty but was a gold digger and a lunatic after a couole of drinks


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> All pics of pretty girls are always welcome. Good luck with the date. I'm going to put a picture up later of , bird I went out wirh at xmas,very prerty but was a gold digger and a lunatic after a couole of drinks


i'm staying quiet this time - i joked i wanted a nutter to stalk me a while ago and i just fkn got one recently, got rid now lol.

this one is top shelf, nice sensible - cracking body, awsome face.....been on her own for 4 years and not even assed with men for last 16 months (til she clapped eyes one me and the old lake started filling up - obviously lol)


----------



## Breda

Text me the pic you cnut.

I managed to bum a chick last night, fcukin baby oil all over the shop, was fingering her cnut at the same time and could feel my own cock pmsl.... She's liein next to me now and her ass hole is stinging pmsl the slack assed cow

On a serious note your description of your physique sounds mental right now.... Striated and veins as thick as your thumb... You sound sexy as fcuk at the minute


----------



## Mr_Morocco

uriel - fkin beast mate, where u taking ure date? local chippy for a deep fried mars bar then a haggis roll up her bum to finish off

breda - gwan famalam


----------



## flinty90

Uri we want pics , when you can drag yourslf away from "plenty of slags" website....

and i mean pics of your new body not the fcukin munters your lining up to destroy there bean bags !!!


----------



## flinty90

had a good session at the gym tonight with my lad (lad i am training) he looking massive at the minute, but then again he has been on 2 ml test and deca per day for the whole of january lol...

used DB's a little more today aswell. want to really get used to these, so when blast comes i want to be confident with my shoulder getting them 50's pumping..

had a good result with work

basically cos we are in the yard with not much to do , the gaffer has decided rather than wasting 500 quid per week on fuel for us to go in for a few hours to do fcuk all we can stay at home full pay, on like a stand by hahahaha..

so im well happy

Day 2 completed, food has been spot on again, also i have trained hard and done a good 5 mile walk

couldnt ask for a better day really !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

fookin result m8, wish someone would pay me to stay home.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> fookin result m8, wish someone would pay me to stay home.


yeah mate im feeling quite smug about it lol !!! its ok until the work kicks in then its a ball ache bro , so i wont get too excited !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey you, just popping in to say sounds like u had a fab day....training going great, diet still going great...keep up that hard work....still proud o ya hun...xx


----------



## Kennyken

Well done freddie flintoff x

Ps. I'm gonna meet you one day and I'm gonna be lifting heavier. Just a little goal ;-)


----------



## flinty90

kenny i will look forward to burying you in a gym somewhere bro lol xx


----------



## flinty90

Off for a game of squash this morning woth ROBRAGE .. should be good to see fitness levels between us both ... im hoping to bury him into the ground also !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Off for a game of squash this morning woth ROBRAGE .. should be good to see fitness levels between us both ... im hoping to bury him into the ground also !!!


that's got RobVom written all over it :laugh:


----------



## Breda

Robasthmaattack lol

Have a good one boys


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Off for a game of squash this morning woth ROBRAGE .. should be good to see fitness levels between us both ... im hoping to bury him into the ground also !!!


You'll need a JCB at this rate mate!


----------



## flinty90

was alright lol... better to have a run round than sit on a$$ all day ...


----------



## luther1

So,who the fcuk won?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> So,who the fcuk won?


you cheeky cnut ... you felt the need to ask ???


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Haha that stay at home on fullpay reminds me of a funny story from when I was in the navy. I had been waiting around to go on my Signals Interceptions course at DSSS Chicksands in Bedfordshire for about a year, they had me loafing around at one of the bases in Petersfield the old Special Comms Unit and it was fking boring. All we did was sweep leaves up and down the camp every day then drink coffee. I had a long weekend for my 21st and on the Monday was still feeling sh1t so never went back, I rang my pal and asked if anyone had been looking for me to which he told me they hadn't.

Thinking cap on then I thought fk it I'll have Tuesday off too and go back Weds. Nobody looking for me still so I took the week off, bearing in mind this is the 2nd week in November. Anyway christmas comes around and I'm still at home without having heard a peep from the base. My old man was in the mob 15 years and if it wasn't for a story he told me about his boss telling him to stay at home and he'd call him up if needed I'd never have thought of it.

Anyway February comes around and I've been at home 3 1/2 months without even thinking about going back to work. Phone goes one morning, I'm up having a shave and the old man comes up the stairs 'Master at Arms HMS Collingwood want's a word with you' :lol:

Long and short of it they had been trying to find me to go on this course but nobody had seen me for months :lol:

I drove back that afternoon and they were trying to work out how long I had been away. I knew they didn't know so it was a bit of a chess match to see who could join the dots up first. I worked out they had no fking clue whatsoever so in the end I copped to two weeks awol as that meant no court martial and I'd still get to crack on with the course.

The reggie that took my statements couldnt' believe it and said himself that he knew I'd had them over but there was no way they could prove it. My DO who was a fking drip if I'm honest and never did fk all for me lost his promotion over it (good the cnut) and I actually got my 4th year payrise of about £8k and sent on my way with only a £200 fine and a couple weeks confined to base. Absolutely magic 3 months off on full pay and a nice £150 a week payrise when you finally get done :lol:


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Haha that stay at home on fullpay reminds me of a funny story from when I was in the navy. I had been waiting around to go on my Signals Interceptions course at DSSS Chicksands in Bedfordshire for about a year, they had me loafing around at one of the bases in Petersfield the old Special Comms Unit and it was fking boring. All we did was sweep leaves up and down the camp every day then drink coffee. I had a long weekend for my 21st and on the Monday was still feeling sh1t so never went back, I rang my pal and asked if anyone had been looking for me to which he told me they hadn't.
> 
> Thinking cap on then I thought fk it I'll have Tuesday off too and go back Weds. Nobody looking for me still so I took the week off, bearing in mind this is the 2nd week in November. Anyway christmas comes around and I'm still at home without having heard a peep from the base. My old man was in the mob 15 years and if it wasn't for a story he told me about his boss telling him to stay at home and he'd call him up if needed I'd never have thought of it.
> 
> Anyway February comes around and I've been at home 3 1/2 months without even thinking about going back to work. Phone goes one morning, I'm up having a shave and the old man comes up the stairs 'Master at Arms HMS Collingwood want's a word with you' :lol:
> 
> Long and short of it they had been trying to find me to go on this course but nobody had seen me for months :lol:
> 
> I drove back that afternoon and they were trying to work out how long I had been away. I knew they didn't know so it was a bit of a chess match to see who could join the dots up first. I worked out they had no fking clue whatsoever so in the end I copped to two weeks awol as that meant no court martial and I'd still get to crack on with the course.
> 
> The reggie that took my statements couldnt' believe it and said himself that he knew I'd had them over but there was no way they could prove it. My DO who was a fking drip if I'm honest and never did fk all for me lost his promotion over it (good the cnut) and I actually got my 4th year payrise of about £8k and sent on my way with only a £200 fine and a couple weeks confined to base. Absolutely magic 3 months off on full pay and a nice £150 a week payrise when you finally get done :lol:


Now that is true fcukin class mate lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

im feeling lean as fcuk today.. seems like things are finally happening how i want them to be diet wise and training wise...

always helps when not at work though !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im feeling lean as fcuk today.. seems like things are finally happening how i want them to be diet wise and training wise...
> 
> always helps when not at work though !!!


Did'nt think you would look here of all places,anyway what are your stats at mo buddy?


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> Did'nt think you would look here of all places,anyway what are your stats at mo buddy?


im 5 ft 10

242 pounds

cutting hard at the minute mate get rid of as much fat as i can, then will lean bulk for a few months and up gear again to about 1 gram test per week.. might even add in some deca or EQ next blast !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im 5 ft 10
> 
> 242 pounds
> 
> cutting hard at the minute mate get rid of as much fat as i can, then will lean bulk for a few months and up gear again to about 1 gram test per week.. might even add in some deca or EQ next blast !!!


You must be fairly stocky now,tell me equi these days,is that still vet boldone?


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> You must be fairly stocky now,tell me equi these days,is that still vet boldone?


yes mate boldenone...

and i have always been stocky bro .. have you not seen my pics ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes mate boldenone...
> 
> and i have always been stocky bro .. have you not seen my pics ???


No only the ones with lambsy!Are they on here m8


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> No only the ones with lambsy!Are they on here m8


here are a few !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> here are a few !!!
> 
> View attachment 74939
> View attachment 74940
> View attachment 74941


Strong mez type then!love the tatts.Who did the tiles?


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> Strong mez type then!love the tatts.Who did the tiles?


lol i used to be a tiler and batheroom fitter mate lol !!!

right im off to gym to have a steady session with a mate, then to hit styeam room and sauna and a swim to loosen off, my body is aching like mad after this weeks gym so far !!!

speak later bro X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol i used to be a tiler and batheroom fitter mate lol !!!
> 
> right im off to gym to have a steady session with a mate, then to hit styeam room and sauna and a swim to loosen off, my body is aching like mad after this weeks gym so far !!!
> 
> speak later bro X


Enjoy,i know that one i only started back again this week after three weeks of nowt with snapped leg!It was hard enough to get up b4 now it is fookin hell!:no:


----------



## flinty90

Right i have had a great mid morning ..

been to a mates local gym (part of the nuffield gyms) very posh

I took my mate through a routine for himself , and i had a bit of a strecth out with some lighter weights, as apart from legs i have already trained everything this week...

then i hit the cardio..

decided to do HIIT on the rowing machine... i was fcukin blasted after 15 minutes , really enjoyed it though not got a rowing machine in my gym..

then hit the swimming pool for half hour smashing some lengths, into the steam room , and then the ice room.. had a shower, had a smoothie and come home

just had a double scoop protein shake, and will be having a tuna and pickled red cabbage sarnie for lunch with a yoghurt ...

i love pickled red cabbage lol..

having a good day so far

how are you lot faring up today ???


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Right i have had a great mid morning ..
> 
> been to a mates local gym (part of the nuffield gyms) very posh
> 
> I took my mate through a routine for himself , and i had a bit of a strecth out with some lighter weights, as apart from legs i have already trained everything this week...
> 
> then i hit the cardio..
> 
> decided to do HIIT on the rowing machine... i was fcukin blasted after 15 minutes , really enjoyed it though not got a rowing machine in my gym..
> 
> then hit the swimming pool for half hour smashing some lengths, into the steam room , and then the ice room.. had a shower, had a smoothie and come home
> 
> just had a double scoop protein shake, and will be having a tuna and pickled red cabbage sarnie for lunch with a yoghurt ...
> 
> i love pickled red cabbage lol..
> 
> having a good day so far
> 
> how are you lot faring up today ???


sounds like a productive morning mate. 

Looks like I have finally got the insomnia under control - without drugs - so will be back in the gym next week for weights rather than just cardio. Plan is about 3 weeks out of step, so will be adjusting this over the next week or so and getting the new plan sorted out, then just getting on with it. Plan, Prepare, Execute.


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> sounds like a productive morning mate.
> 
> Looks like I have finally got the insomnia under control - without drugs - so will be back in the gym next week for weights rather than just cardio. Plan is about 3 weeks out of step, so will be adjusting this over the next week or so and getting the new plan sorted out, then just getting on with it. Plan, Prepare, Execute.


do you think the insomnia was related to anything you were taking mate ???


----------



## biglbs

The smallest things can plague your mind at night,what do you think caused yours?


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> The smallest things can plague your mind at night,what do you think caused yours?


ANAVAR gave me really bad insomnia mate .. i was only sleeping for 1 or 2 hours per night .. that seemed to be bad when on 150 mg per day. when i dropped it back down to 80 - 100 mg per day insomnia went off ...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ANAVAR gave me really bad insomnia mate .. i was only sleeping for 1 or 2 hours per night .. that seemed to be bad when on 150 mg per day. when i dropped it back down to 80 - 100 mg per day insomnia went off ...


Wizzz and coke/E's did me terrible! did you clock op on other thread reply to you? "ye" i think he felt "jacked!"


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Looks like a nice day all around bro!

I'm just catching up on some TV shows in the office aand then gonna get in the conservatory for shoulders/tri workout. Get that done and hen smash home a chicken stir fry before work!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

BIGLBS385 said:


> Wizzz and coke/E's did me terrible! did you clock op on other thread reply to you? "ye" i think he felt "jacked!"


Funnily enough I never used to sleep much on coke :lol:


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> Wizzz and coke/E's did me terrible! did you clock op on other thread reply to you? "ye" i think he felt "jacked!"


i did mate but really didnt know what he was on about !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uri we want pics , when you can drag yourslf away from "plenty of slags" website....
> 
> and i mean pics of your new body not the fcukin munters your lining up to destroy there bean bags !!!


I'm trying.......its just getting my knob sucked hard is so fkn good lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I'm trying.......its just getting my knob sucked hard is so fkn good lol


oh hello glad you could join us ... who are you ???


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> do you think the insomnia was related to anything you were taking mate ???


No I dont as I am taking the same stuff as I was, the only thing i I now dont need to take Melatonan and Nytol :lol:

I was experiencing something called hot foot syndrome (possibly something called fybromyalgia), had the doc baffled. Basically I would go to bed and my feet would get hot to such a point that I couldn't sleep, at the time it felt like they were on hot sand.

I was not getting to sleep until about 4-5 am and then getting up at 8 for work. normally would get to sleep at midnight up at 5:30 for training. so screwed it all up. Anyway last Saturday, I was lying in bed thinking they're getting hot again, fcuk! When my wife said "I am really jealous I would love to have hot feet at night, would be lovely", and I literally thought to myself 'yeah, i guess it would be'. Within 5 mins I was asleep. Next night just thought to myself - lovely warm feet - same thing 10 mins asleep - and haven't looked back since.

Really odd as this has driven me mad some nights for about 3 months on and off...

anyway - the power of the mind eh?

:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> No I dont as I am taking the same stuff as I was, the only thing i I now dont need to take Melatonan and Nytol :lol:
> 
> I was experiencing something called hot foot syndrome (possibly something called fybromyalgia), had the doc baffled. Basically I would go to bed and my feet would get hot to such a point that I couldn't sleep, at the time it felt like they were on hot sand.
> 
> I was not getting to sleep until about 4-5 am and then getting up at 8 for work. normally would get to sleep at midnight up at 5:30 for training. so screwed it all up. Anyway last Saturday, I was lying in bed thinking they're getting hot again, fcuk! When my wife said "I am really jealous I would love to have hot feet at night, would be lovely", and I literally thought to myself 'yeah, i guess it would be'. Within 5 mins I was asleep. Next night just thought to myself - lovely warm feet - same thing 10 mins asleep - and haven't looked back since.
> 
> Really odd as this has driven me mad some nights for about 3 months on and off...
> 
> anyway - the power of the mind eh?
> 
> :thumb:


I get fybro mate in my chest (centre of ribcage) its a fcuker in the cold weather bro. and not very nice so you have my sympathies mate !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i did mate but really didnt know what he was on about !!!


lol--blimee rare 1


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> No I dont as I am taking the same stuff as I was, the only thing i I now dont need to take Melatonan and Nytol :lol:
> 
> I was experiencing something called hot foot syndrome (possibly something called fybromyalgia), had the doc baffled. Basically I would go to bed and my feet would get hot to such a point that I couldn't sleep, at the time it felt like they were on hot sand.
> 
> I was not getting to sleep until about 4-5 am and then getting up at 8 for work. normally would get to sleep at midnight up at 5:30 for training. so screwed it all up. Anyway last Saturday, I was lying in bed thinking they're getting hot again, fcuk! When my wife said "I am really jealous I would love to have hot feet at night, would be lovely", and I literally thought to myself 'yeah, i guess it would be'. Within 5 mins I was asleep. Next night just thought to myself - lovely warm feet - same thing 10 mins asleep - and haven't looked back since.
> 
> Really odd as this has driven me mad some nights for about 3 months on and off...
> 
> anyway - the power of the mind eh?
> 
> :thumb:


There you go the mind then,crazy or what?


----------



## flinty90

OK, today i will be mostly sorting out the drawers in the house lol...

it seems i have got to my missus breaking point with the amount of drawers in the house i have commisioned for "MY SH!T" lol.. and whilst im on yard leave , i have set myself a goal or ridding myself of all the useless sh1t i seem to have collected over the years..

i swear to god i must have chargers for phones that i had 10 years ago. i have printer cables and leads that i dont even have the printer for..

i have more crap spread around in different drawers its unreal..

so seeing as other things in my life are becoming clearer, i think its time i did some other decluttering lol..

i will be off to gym later to hit some cardio..

also tomorrows session at gym will be hitting my weaker spots that get overlooked a little bit throughout the week.. (inspired by powerhouse mcgru) who did a session last night of all his weak spots just to give them a bit of attention, i thought what a great idea.. so later i will try and list a few of mine(there are lots lol) but seriously will list the ones i want to pick up on . i will post these later..

just enjoyed my muesli, banana , and double scoop protein . that will keep me buzzing for a bit.. will get my decaff coffee made and hit these drawers lol

whats your plans for today . anything special ???


----------



## expletive

Going to take some progress photos In a bit.

Mostly chill today then take the ram out for a meal tonight :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> I'm trying.......its just getting my knob sucked hard is so fkn good lol


Well tell Luther to stop sucking it and get a camera instead (that sounds gayer than it was meant to...... :whistling: )


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> OK, today i will be mostly sorting out the drawers in the house lol...
> 
> it seems i have got to my missus breaking point with the amount of drawers in the house i have commisioned for "MY SH!T" lol.. and whilst im on yard leave , i have set myself a goal or ridding myself of all the useless sh1t i seem to have collected over the years..
> 
> i swear to god i must have chargers for phones that i had 10 years ago. i have printer cables and leads that i dont even have the printer for..
> 
> i have more crap spread around in different drawers its unreal..
> 
> so seeing as other things in my life are becoming clearer, i think its time i did some other decluttering lol..
> 
> i will be off to gym later to hit some cardio..
> 
> also tomorrows session at gym will be hitting my weaker spots that get overlooked a little bit throughout the week.. (inspired by powerhouse mcgru) who did a session last night of all his weak spots just to give them a bit of attention, i thought what a great idea.. so later i will try and list a few of mine(there are lots lol) but seriously will list the ones i want to pick up on . i will post these later..
> 
> just enjoyed my muesli, banana , and double scoop protein . that will keep me buzzing for a bit.. will get my decaff coffee made and hit these drawers lol
> 
> whats your plans for today . anything special ???


Multiple "man drawers" is impressive, I'm allowed 2 and that was a struggle. do you also have old batteries that may or may not be dead, a few old golf balls, half a deck of cards, screw driver, locking wheel nut for a car you no longer own etc etc.

The weak spot session is a great idea, wouldn't hurt to do that once a week on top of usual stuff. May well try it myself - might be a long session though!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Multiple "man drawers" is impressive, I'm allowed 2 and that was a struggle. do you also have old batteries that may or may not be dead, a few old golf balls, half a deck of cards, screw driver, locking wheel nut for a car you no longer own etc etc.


well i was going to do a list of the stupidest things i have collected over time mate lol... but yes

a pack of nude playing cards , printer cables, phone charges from when stephen hawkin could actually walk lol... old rubber stamps from my business. keyrings with reg numbers on from when cars been in for service..

fcukin 1000s of old bank statements (from when i had money ) lol...

wage slips from when i was 12 years old lol not quite but may aswell be..

elastic bands (wtf is it with elastic bands ?? where do they come from ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well i was going to do a list of the stupidest things i have collected over time mate lol... but yes
> 
> a pack of nude playing cards , printer cables, phone charges from when stephen hawkin could actually walk lol... old rubber stamps from my business. keyrings with reg numbers on from when cars been in for service..
> 
> fcukin 1000s of old bank statements (from when i had money ) lol...
> 
> wage slips from when i was 12 years old lol not quite but may aswell be..
> 
> elastic bands (wtf is it with elastic bands ?? where do they come from ???


lol. All familiar sounding stuff. Range of cigarette lighters even though you don't smoke, travel plug with missing adapters, some foreign coins from god knows where and a yoyo.


----------



## flinty90

clothes peg mate ??? wtf...

100 s of fcukin pc recovery discs for laptops i forgot i had.

loads of other office software office 97 lol...

paper reams of the cnut

my earphones that only worked in the crucible for the snooker world championships 3 years ago lol..

about 1 million fcukin pens and pencils, that you can never find when you need a cnut...

a fax machine that i bought for my business and used it once lol (for sale if anyone interested )

i have 2 belkin network cards for laptops (if anyone needs one)

6 pairs of earphones for my ipod (all sh1t)

i found a ab workout manual (looks like a supplement book from mens health mag or something) does look good actually will read later..

i found my old GOLD pen that i used to stage people with when i was manager at my old company lol used to call it "the staging pen" for the naughty girls and boys lol.. inks dried up now lol.

lots of Cd's and porn dvd's that wont play very well now lol...

staples

paperclips

more elastic bands

the list is endless

anyway all paperwork sorted out and just set fire to it at bottom of garden tons of it lol.. glad its all done now i feel cleansed !!!

will have some lunch then off to gym for a bit of cardio !!!


----------



## flinty90

been to gym

did 35 minutes on treadmill

then did 15 minutes on bike

then did some abs

nice little cardio session..

just had fish, potato wedges and mushy peas for tea , it was great lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

Fish on friday,that reminds me of "the brothel friday ****ups"


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> Fish on friday,that reminds me of "the brothel friday ****ups"


yeah and i got fish on saturday too.. a nice 2 pound rainbow trout yummy !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> been to gym
> 
> did 35 minutes on treadmill
> 
> then did 15 minutes on bike
> 
> then did some abs
> 
> nice little cardio session..
> 
> just had fish, potato wedges and mushy peas for tea , it was great lol !!!


Job done. 

You training with cnutybollox this weekend?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> oh hello glad you could join us ... who are you ???


dont be mean.....i hadnt had sex for ages.....had some catching up to do lol.............i think ive worn my nob out.........night off tonight then back to shagging tomorrow lol


----------



## Uriel

been training in between sex and still have a few day left on dnp......im 15 stone 10

oh and i found a tattoo guy, booked in to do my drawings........biomech on hold as im esinging my own reaper forearm piece


----------



## Uriel

i've hit a weird string of women where their breasts keep getting bigger - the last one was 34 gg's....this one is 34 F's...natural....with a small waist.....i'm not sure what t1ts look like above F's lol


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> i've hit a weird string of women where their breasts keep getting bigger - the last one was 34 gg's....this one is 34 F's...natural....with a small waist.....i'm not sure what t1ts look like above F's lol


Depends what age mate, over 45 and they could look like a pair of space hoppers


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Depends what age mate, over 45 and they could look like a pair of space hoppers


Or empty saddle bags


----------



## Uriel

these ones are deffo - 2 zepplins in a photo finish.....


----------



## flinty90

Uriel i know your still there for me bro.. im glad your getting tapped out too mate , cant fault ya..

And ginger yeah me and ROBRAGE training in the morning bro..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Uriel i know your still there for me bro.. im glad your getting tapped out too mate , cant fault ya..
> 
> And ginger yeah me and ROBRAGE training in the morning bro..


Notice how luthers been off line all the while uriels been getting his end wet?? Just an observation.....

Yeah he told me, have a good one mate. Looking forward to seeing the session.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Notice how luthers been off line all the while uriels been getting his end wet?? Just an observation.....
> 
> Yeah he told me, have a good one mate. Looking forward to seeing the session.


the session is going to be ad lib mate, just hitting the bodyparts that we feel are lacking, going to give them a good going over...

im in the zone at the minute !!!

not feeling mega strong but i do feel like my training is really working !!!


----------



## luther1

i've been trying to charm the hairdresser,nursing a fcuked shoulder and wondering when my weight is going to increase after 5 fcuking weeks of test. Did a 140kg squat for six,if thats any good? Fcuking hairdresser is going to take some work,i've book us into Champneys for a spa day to see if that does the trick haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> i've been trying to charm the hairdresser,nursing a fcuked shoulder and wondering when my weight is going to increase after 5 fcuking weeks of test. Did a 140kg squat for six,if thats any good? Fcuking hairdresser is going to take some work,i've book us into Champneys for a spa day to see if that does the trick haha


its a male hairdresser i bet ...


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> i've been trying to charm the hairdresser,nursing a fcuked shoulder and wondering when my weight is going to increase after 5 fcuking weeks of test. Did a 140kg squat for six,if thats any good? Fcuking hairdresser is going to take some work,i've book us into Champneys for a spa day to see if that does the trick haha


You need to eat some food mate, Ive put on 13.5lbs in 5 weeks


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> i've been trying to charm the hairdresser,nursing a fcuked shoulder and wondering when my weight is going to increase after 5 fcuking weeks of test. Did a 140kg squat for six,if thats any good? Fcuking hairdresser is going to take some work,i've book us into Champneys for a spa day to see if that does the trick haha


140 for 6 is pretty good mate well done... as far as your weight mate are you eating well ???


----------



## luther1

ewen said:


> its a male hairdresser i bet ...


I wish it was,at least i would have had some action by now


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> I wish it was,at least i would have had some action by now


how longs it been mate ?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> 140 for 6 is pretty good mate well done... as far as your weight mate are you eating well ???


I've always eaten for a person a stone heavier than me,but i am struggling now. Speaking to a super heavyweight bb and he said that as i'm bulking to eat bigger meals and less of them to slow my metabolism down. The every 2.5hrs stuff speeds up your metabolism and you won't gain the weight as easy(Zak Khan,4 meals a day off season). I don't want to eat dirty though,so i'll give the test one more week


----------



## luther1

ewen said:


> how longs it been mate ?


2 dates haha


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> You need to eat some food mate, Ive put on 13.5lbs in 5 weeks


I've put on a couple of pound all year


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> I've put on a couple of pound all year


Over 50lbs since july for me mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> 2 dates haha


poor bastard think you should find another , them hairdressers are normally game .


----------



## MRSTRONG

expletive said:


> Over 50lbs since july for me mate


what you weighing now fatty ?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Over 50lbs since july for me mate


thats some great going mate that !!!


----------



## expletive

ewen said:


> what you weighing now fatty ?


17st bang on mate


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> 2 dates haha


Well uriel is lining them up like fcukin snooker balls , how can that smashed crab faced cnut be dipping his c0ckle in a bath of briny goodness 3 times per week and you have had about as much sex as fcukin pope john paul lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

expletive said:


> 17st bang on mate


good stuff mate your catching me up .


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Well uriel is lining them up like fcukin snooker balls , how can that smashed crab faced cnut be dipping his c0ckle in a bath of briny goodness 3 times per week and you have had about as much sex as fcukin pope john paul lol


Unlike that pug faced cnut,i go for quality,not quantity.


----------



## luther1

ewen said:


> good stuff mate your catching me up .


Don't think he wants 28% bf tho


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Unlike that pug faced cnut,i go for quality,not quantity.


sorry mate but at a glance the quality that young man is throwing his muck into seems pretty good to me lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> Don't think he wants 28% bf tho


tough sh1t really :lol:


----------



## expletive

ewen said:


> good stuff mate your catching me up .


Cant grow any taller though can i


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate but at a glance the quality that young man is throwing his muck into seems pretty good to me lol !!!


hes jell coz some dirty old bint with peroxide her in eyes wont suck touch him .

he`d have more luck in a blind home :lol:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate but at a glance the quality that young man is throwing his muck into seems pretty good to me lol !!!


Really?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Well uriel is lining them up like fcukin snooker balls , how can that smashed crab faced cnut be dipping his c0ckle in a bath of briny goodness 3 times per week and you have had about as much sex as fcukin pope john paul lol


i know i've a face like a antelopes fanny been chewed off by lion.......but the blonde bombshell i'm seeing atm (whos done a bit of underware modelling) is head over heals with me after 4 days so i must have something working for me...lol.....


----------



## MRSTRONG

expletive said:


> Cant grow any taller though can i


haha no just have to get wider instead .

im aiming for 18st by xmas might have to up it to 19 though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel said:


> i know i've a face like a antelopes fanny been chewed off by lion.......but the blonde bombshell i'm seeing atm (whos done a bit of underware modelling) is head over heals with me after 4 days so i must have something working for me...lol.....


more like granny underwear modeling :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i know i've a face like a antelopes fanny been chewed off by lion.......but the blonde bombshell i'm seeing atm (whos done a bit of underware modelling) is head over heals with me after 4 days so i must have something working for me...lol.....


She modelled mens briefs 'cos she still got a c0ck


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Really?


you saw a pic too and said she was well sexy you weasely cnut lol......last bird i sa u picc'e with looked like Herman Munsters granny


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> more like granny underwear modeling :whistling:


lol - she's fuking mint bro


----------



## Uriel

i honestly dont see now why half bb forums dribble over the 6 birds that use them - there are tens of thousands of decent birds gagging for a hench dude to knock a fuking slice off them on [email protected] sites......I have not approached on bird - honestly been beating them off with a sh1tty stick lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel said:


> lol - she's fuking mint bro


well tbf mate you have gone without for what 3 years ? so its about time a fittie gorged on your sausage , but you know its a bunny boiler and i bet the fcuker cries when she orgasms :lol:


----------



## luther1

ewen said:


> well tbf mate you have gone without for what 3 years ? so its about time a fittie gorged on your sausage , but you know its a bunny boiler and i bet the fcuker cries when she orgasms :lol:


Oh yeah,like that cnut can give a bird an orgasm. She probably gives herself one when he gets up to wipe his c0ck in the curtains


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> well tbf mate you have gone without for what 3 years ? so its about time a fittie gorged on your sausage , but you know its a bunny boiler and i bet the fcuker cries when she orgasms :lol:


mate - they are ALL fuking phychos........im like that vidal sassoon cnut - i just rinse them out and go lol


----------



## flinty90

look lets not do a brother down, he is getting his sticky stick wet and thats a fcukin result at end of day..

Now luther all you need to do is drop the price of your blue rinse and get the old coffin dodgers lining up outside for some of your wrinkly chipolata lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> Oh yeah,like that cnut can give a bird an orgasm. She probably gives herself one when he gets up to wipe his c0ck in the curtains


while your sat at home alone after walking a a frigid cnut home :lol:


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> mate - they are ALL fuking phychos........im like that vidal sassoon cnut - i just rinse them out and go lol


I don't know about vidal sasson,but your have vd so soon if your not careful


----------



## MRSTRONG

im off to have actual sex now while you bro`s think about banging the blue rinse brigade


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> im off to have actual sex now while you bro`s think about banging the blue rinse brigade


mind tape that gerbil up secure you pet shop deviant cnut.........even your little baldie 1/4 cock can split one of those little cnuts lol


----------



## luther1

ewen said:


> im off to have actual sex now while you bro`s think about banging the blue rinse brigade


Shes asleep now is she


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I don't know about vidal sasson,but your have vd so soon if your not careful


shut up you poofy cnut....youll get your pubes straightened before you get sex......i was having my @rsehole noshed out and tossed off like a fuking fiend night before last after being sat on in a variety of positions.......you cant even get a nipple in you thumb lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> shut up you poofy cnut....youll get your pubes straightened before you get sex......i was having my @rsehole noshed out and tossed off like a fuking fiend night before last after being sat on in a variety of positions.......you cant even get a nipple in you thumb lol


i think i hear wedding bells


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> i think i hear wedding bells


yeah that really really worked out for me twice so far......i might look like a fuking cnut but the similarities end there lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> yeah that really really worked out for me twice so far......i might look like a fuking cnut but the similarities end there lol


You act like one too pmsl


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> You act like one too pmsl


yeah well - look, act - i prbably am one lol......a self fulfilling prophecy - i am what i eat pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah well - look, act - i prbably am one lol......a self fulfilling prophecy -* i am what i eat* pmsl


"Ar$ehole then" ??? lol


----------



## Breda

I'd say Smelly, loose, oversized cnut


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> yeah well - look, act - i prbably am one lol......a self fulfilling prophecy *- i am what i eat* pmsl


*******


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> *******


and chips!


----------



## flinty90

jhad a great session this morning with Rob

hit a few body parts niceely , tried a couple of different exercises not used befor too

OH shrugs, behind neck shoulder press (dont normally do these cos of shoulder pain) but quite hit the spot..

today hit

rear delts Hard

Traps medium to hard

triceps steady

shoulders medium to hard

biceps steady

chest , steady...

enjoyed it and got what we needed out of it ...

ROB says hi to you all... he is looking well ..

now for lunch and a chill out for a bit !XX


----------



## Fatstuff

everythin ok big lad?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> everythin ok big lad?


Yea mate i'm good ... you?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Yea mate i'm good ... you?


I was speaking flint Eastwood if I was speaking to u I would say - everything ok skinny biafran :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> everythin ok big lad?


yes mate fcukin brilliant on this end mate thanks... im in a zone at the minute with everything ...

how are you doing bro ??? you still ripping into it mate !!! ??

have you started DNP ??


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yes mate fcukin brilliant on this end mate thanks... im in a zone at the minute with everything ...
> 
> how are you doing bro ??? you still ripping into it mate !!! ??
> 
> have you started DNP ??


NO, not going to for a while yet, cost etc, plus with all the lower body stuff every session what matt has set out for me, i need carbs otherwise i feel like sh1t after 20 mins in gym lol, carbs are uncomfortable on dnp!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS

flinty90 said:


> jhad a great session this morning with Rob
> 
> hit a few body parts niceely , tried a couple of different exercises not used befor too
> 
> OH shrugs, behind neck shoulder press (dont normally do these cos of shoulder pain) but quite hit the spot..
> 
> today hit
> 
> rear delts Hard
> 
> Traps medium to hard
> 
> triceps steady
> 
> shoulders medium to hard
> 
> biceps steady
> 
> chest , steady...
> 
> enjoyed it and got what we needed out of it ...
> 
> ROB says hi to you all... he is looking well ..
> 
> now for lunch and a chill out for a bit !XX


Nice workout there Flinty, I used to like a bit of behind the neck occasionally for a change up on the smith and now I'm just trying not to clip myself in the head with these fking big dumbbells :lol:

I've had to delay lunch myself as I forgot to take my chicken out last night, no bother though as I just sent dad down to Tesco to pick some up 

Say hi to Rob and have a good day bro!


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Nice workout there Flinty, I used to like a bit of behind the neck occasionally for a change up on the smith and now I'm just trying not to clip myself in the head with these fking big dumbbells :lol:
> 
> I've had to delay lunch myself as I forgot to take my chicken out last night, no bother though as I just sent dad down to Tesco to pick some up
> 
> Say hi to Rob and have a good day bro!


Thanks mate will do...

we seem to have the same problem with our dinner mate , 2 rainbow trout taken out the freezer this morning and still fcukin solid at the minute lol...


----------



## TrainingwithMS

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate will do...
> 
> we seem to have the same problem with our dinner mate , 2 rainbow trout taken out the freezer this morning and still fcukin solid at the minute lol...


Love some trout me, I just normally have it cooked in the pan with EVOO and some seasoning on. How do you have yours m8?


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Love some trout me, I just normally have it cooked in the pan with EVOO and some seasoning on. How do you have yours m8?


well tonight mate i put it in foil, sprinkled the inside with pepper, salt, chilli powder, ginger and tarragon , then lemon juice. drizzled over the top with EVOO and cooked for 24 minutes.

it was fcukin gorgeous, had it with brussels roasted in balsamic vineger yummy !!!!x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well tonight mate i put it in foil, sprinkled the inside with pepper, salt, chilli powder, ginger and tarragon , then lemon juice. drizzled over the top with EVOO and cooked for 24 minutes.
> 
> it was fcukin gorgeous, had it with brussels roasted in balsamic vineger yummy !!!!x


What is boiling point of evoo,does its make up change like olive oil or mct--they turn "bad" when overheated,i have seen much cooked in it on here?


----------



## biglbs

BIGLBS385 said:


> What is boiling point of evoo,does its make up change like olive oil or mct--they turn "bad" when overheated,i have seen much cooked in it on here?


In all my cooking refs you should not fry in it as it spoils too easily?


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> In all my cooking refs you should not fry in it as it spoils too easily?


Not sure mate i have read something like that before , (supposedly a bad oil to heat up too much... ) to be fair though i have cooked for years in olive oil and never really found much of a difference to be fair..


----------



## flinty90

Buzzing my t1ts off this morning, weighed in after first 6 days on new regime,,

last sunday starting weight 247.2 lbs

this morning 240.2 lbs

full 7 pounds (naturally with just a diet change and extra cardio)

fcukin mint but obviously thats a bit too much to continue losing each week , so i will again adjust my cals this week and go again !!!

off shopping today for a bit of a treat

new phone and some new tops !!!

have a good day guys !! and heres a tune for you to all wake up too X


----------



## Ginger Ben

BIGLBS385 said:


> In all my cooking refs you should not fry in it as it spoils too easily?


Evoo has a low smoke point compared to something like ground nut oil or vegetable oil. All that means if you were going to shallow fry something evoo would fill your house with smoke and taste bitter whereas the others won't.

It's fine for most cooking although personally I think EVoo is wasted in cooking. It's better used cold in salads etc. I just use standard olive oil for cooking as it's cheaper and more or less the same.


----------



## flinty90

smoke point lol.. all my food smokes when i have cooked it lol


----------



## expletive

Good work on the weight loss. What have you changed to get such a good result?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Buzzing my t1ts off this morning, weighed in after first 6 days on new regime,,
> 
> last sunday starting weight 247.2 lbs
> 
> this morning 240.2 lbs
> 
> full 7 pounds (naturally with just a diet change and extra cardio)
> 
> fcukin mint but obviously thats a bit too much to continue losing each week , so i will again adjust my cals this week and go again !!!
> 
> off shopping today for a bit of a treat
> 
> new phone and some new tops !!!
> 
> have a good day guys !! and heres a tune for you to all wake up too X


Well done mate that's a great loss over a week!


----------



## usernameneeded

Nice loss there mate!!

7lb is a good weight to lose in 1go

Do u think it's down to the extra cardio and training u have done or change in diet or both??

But well done buddy


----------



## flinty90

its the diet , its been absolutely spot on this week, and i mean to the calorie...

i have kept strength and lost fat so im well impressed... it is the first proper week for this style of diet (which i will reserve for myself for a while to make sure it wasnt a one off, then i will post it up if i continue to do well)

training as i have not been at work as also been back on schedule, and the cardio has been there...

last week my cardio has been

tread mill

stationaty bike

swimming

squash

walking

all through the week. so really varied the things i have done

also done 5 solid training sessions this week, so its all bound to have had results I couldnt have asked for a better week..

the work has been there, the effort , and applied knowlegde, feels great when it all comes together..

been and treated myself today to a few new tops and a t shirt

eyeing up some timberland boots, and had a closer look at the samsung galaxy s2 phine which is what i will be getting..

what felt nice was to look in the mirror today and actually not hate what i was staring at , now im not saying i loved it (YET) but i certainly didnt hate it XXXX

roll on next 2 months


----------



## TrainingwithMS

flinty90 said:


> its the diet , its been absolutely spot on this week, and i mean to the calorie...
> 
> i have kept strength and lost fat so im well impressed... it is the first proper week for this style of diet (which i will reserve for myself for a while to make sure it wasnt a one off, then i will post it up if i continue to do well)
> 
> training as i have not been at work as also been back on schedule, and the cardio has been there...
> 
> last week my cardio has been
> 
> tread mill
> 
> stationaty bike
> 
> swimming
> 
> squash
> 
> walking
> 
> all through the week. so really varied the things i have done
> 
> also done 5 solid training sessions this week, so its all bound to have had results I couldnt have asked for a better week..
> 
> the work has been there, the effort , and applied knowlegde, feels great when it all comes together..
> 
> been and treated myself today to a few new tops and a t shirt
> 
> eyeing up some timberland boots, and had a closer look at the samsung galaxy s2 phine which is what i will be getting..
> 
> what felt nice was to look in the mirror today and actually not hate what i was staring at , now im not saying i loved it (YET) but i certainly didnt hate it XXXX
> 
> roll on next 2 months


Amazing loss mate congrats and enjoy the new clothes you deserve them!!

It's always so satisfying seeing something that has been planned with military precision show such great results and that then pushes it forward for more :beer:

Roll on June bro!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Benjamin I think u should read this, olive oil is fine, Im sure we had this discussion before

http://www.oliveoilsource.com/page/heating-olive-oil


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Benjamin I think u should read this, olive oil is fine, Im sure we had this discussion before
> 
> http://www.oliveoilsource.com/page/heating-olive-oil


That's really good reading actually nice one. The source may be a little bias mind you, bit like the Tobacco Council publishing a report saying that 'light' cigs are better than full strength so you can smoke twice as many!

I knew it was fine to cook with but if the above is correct (which is most likely is) then I was wrong suggesting that EVOO was inferior for cooking than normal OO. I shall flog myself accordingly


----------



## Joe1961

How you doing Flinty hope you is well. Got to catch up soon mate

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.383995,-2.519422


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> How you doing Flinty hope you is well. Got to catch up soon mate
> 
> fcukin hell mate how are you doing brother ??? long time no see, glad you are back around mate... is life treating you well ....
> 
> vintage reps lol !!!
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.383995,-2.519422


----------



## Joe1961

Im good at the min Flinty back in training and gong hard on. How's your training going pal ? How's Uri I can't find his thread to say hello?

Joe


----------



## luther1

Big Joe's in the house! Good to see you bro,Uri's around with a new journal on the way. Sorry to answer for you Flinty


----------



## Joe1961

luther1 said:


> Big Joe's in the house! Good to see you bro,Uri's around with a new journal on the way. Sorry to answer for you Flinty


haha good to see you too bro, hope your well pal


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Benjamin I think u should read this, olive oil is fine, Im sure we had this discussion before
> 
> http://www.oliveoilsource.com/page/heating-olive-oil


That sorts it out,lovely,,,,thanks:rockon:


----------



## flinty90

off to gym to do a chest session tonight.... hope all your mondays have gone to plan so far !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> off to gym to do a chest session tonight.... hope all your mondays have gone to plan so far !!!


No fuekin not

sick/****es 24hrs so far caught off nipper,wife nipper at Docs now,Bad one this! :thumbdown:


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> No fuekin not
> 
> sick/****es 24hrs so far caught off nipper,wife nipper at Docs now,Bad one this! :thumbdown:


Well thats no good brother.. hope your back on it soon !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Buzzing my t1ts off this morning, weighed in after first 6 days on new regime,,
> 
> last sunday starting weight 247.2 lbs
> 
> this morning 240.2 lbs
> 
> full 7 pounds (naturally with just a diet change and extra cardio)
> 
> fcukin mint but obviously thats a bit too much to continue losing each week , so i will again adjust my cals this week and go again !!!
> 
> off shopping today for a bit of a treat
> 
> new phone and some new tops !!!
> 
> have a good day guys !! and heres a tune for you to all wake up too X


smashing it bro, keep it up :beer:


----------



## TrainingwithMS

flinty90 said:


> off to gym to do a chest session tonight.... hope all your mondays have gone to plan so far !!!


Just done mine now before dinner, perfect pre meal appetite builder. Have a good session when you go Flinty!!


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Just done mine now before dinner, perfect pre meal appetite builder. Have a good session when you go Flinty!!


nice one mate, did you have a good session ??? what did ya do ?


----------



## TrainingwithMS

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate, did you have a good session ??? what did ya do ?


Yeah it was good thanks m8, I need to get that olympic bench ordered as the one I've got isn't too stable for flat pressing. It will do the job for the time being until I get around to sorting it out though.

Nice and simple Chest/Bi today

Flat DB Press

Inc DB Press

Inc DB Flies

5x5

Conc Curls

Hammer Curls

Standing DB Curls

3x5

Then finished off with a cheeky set of 21s on the ez bar to really kill them off


----------



## flinty90

TrainingwithMS said:


> Yeah it was good thanks m8, I need to get that olympic bench ordered as the one I've got isn't too stable for flat pressing. It will do the job for the time being until I get around to sorting it out though.
> 
> Nice and simple Chest/Bi today
> 
> Flat DB Press
> 
> Inc DB Press
> 
> Inc DB Flies
> 
> 5x5
> 
> Conc Curls
> 
> Hammer Curls
> 
> Standing DB Curls
> 
> 3x5
> 
> Then finished off with a cheeky set of 21s on the ez bar to really kill them off


simple and effective bro

Reppe !!!


----------



## flinty90

great chebs session done

DB flyes to warm up

2 sets of 15 reps

low incline press

4 sets 15reps

standing plate raises supersetted with press ups

3 sets of 15 raises into 10 press ups

cable crossover

4 sets 15 reps

decline bench

3 sets 15

pec dec

1 set till spent

Then i did 25 minutes carido on stationary bike..

im fcuked

Diet has been bang on the money again today love it !!!!


----------



## expletive

Nice mate, looking forward to you posting up the diet when your ready. Sounds like youve got it sorted


----------



## Joe1961

Hows things going pal, are you dieting Flints the training looks spot on mate,

Joe


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Hows things going pal, are you dieting Flints the training looks spot on mate,
> 
> Joe


yes mate cutting hard at the minute, in general though changed a few things around, diet and training and really enjoying the results brother..

Expletive the diet is nothing special mate , just a version of it that i can manage easily and know that its bang on for what i need to do ......

i think over the months past i have got too confused with diet and its made it difficult to stick to and maintain, then lost interest, lost results and lost a bit of focus, then expected the training hard and heavy and gear to get me out of it a little..

but now i am hitting the diet spot on.. training to accomodate the diet, and my gear will maintain the overall of nboth of them.. and its working, that makes me more focused, and that makes me enjoy it more..

Simples XX


----------



## Uriel

Hi bro.

Last dnp day for me today so I will try to weigh in and get a flat end pic before I fill out the muscles. I'm not near my scales so its been hard tracking weight loss


----------



## Uriel

Good to see big Joe around too.

I will never catch up after a week, won't even try LOL


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Uriel said:


> Good to see big Joe around too.
> 
> I will never catch up after a week, won't even try LOL


I had a nightmare when I only missed a couple days and they racked up about 20 pages lol.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Good to see big Joe around too.
> 
> I will never catch up after a week, won't even try LOL


no probs bro just rep me and go lol xx


----------



## flinty90

Hello guys..

Good to see ya back again for a second Bro lol....

bought a new phone went for the galaxy S2 . looks mint.. should be here tomorrow ..

off to gym now to hit some cardio

laterz dudes and dudettes X


----------



## Joe1961

Uriel said:


> Good to see big Joe around too.
> 
> I will never catch up after a week, won't even try LOL


Good to hear from you as well Uri, hope you are doing fine big pal.

Joe


----------



## Uk_mb

VOTE Flinty90 FOR MOD


----------



## MURPHYZ

Flinty, top man m8, 7lbs in a week is awesome, glad to see u've really got your head in the right place and keeping your stride, and i'm stealing ur fish recipe, Ta.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Flinty, top man m8, 7lbs in a week is awesome, glad to see u've really got your head in the right place and keeping your stride, and i'm stealing ur fish recipe, Ta.


it is awesome bro !!!

right been to gym . done a good 45 mnutes cardio , and some abs.. also helped missus train her back tonight , she doing well..

back working on m62 tomorrow , but hoping to get a back session in tomorrow night..

just eaten chicken stir fry , it was ace... diet has been smash on again so far this week... looking for another good loss for sunday !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> it is awesome bro !!!
> 
> right been to gym . done a good 45 mnutes cardio , and some abs.. also helped missus train her back tonight , she doing well..
> 
> back working on m62 tomorrow , but hoping to get a back session in tomorrow night..
> 
> just eaten chicken stir fry , it was ace... diet has been smash on again so far this week... looking for another good loss for sunday !!!


You're in the zone mate enjoy the ride and long may it continue!


----------



## flinty90

just done Back tonight

1 set of 15 DB pullovers to warm up

*Wide grip pulldowns*

4 sets of 12.10.8,15 reps weight ramped up and then halved for last 15 for squeeze

*Seated Row*

4 sets of 12,10,8,15 reps weight ramped up and then halved for last 15 for squeeze

*
Seated Close grip pulley rows*

3 sets 15 reps

*BOR*

3 sets 15 reps

*DB Deadlifts*

3 sets 12 reps

Final stretch of DB pullovers 15 reps

job done.. really good session, went heavy tonight aswell... back was still hurting from chest on monday..

found out today at work from monday im away for 2 months in preston great . so will be looking for a gym to train there if anyone knows of any good PAYG ...

also my new phone arrived today, so will have a shower, get my protein shake sorted and sit down and have a play with it ... (and the phone lol)


----------



## expletive

Whats BOR mate?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Whats BOR mate?


Bent over Rows mate X


----------



## expletive

DOH!


----------



## Uriel

good weight loss mate - i didnt do much more on the dnp lol......I finished up fairly trim at 15 11.....i have to let it clear my system for a couple of days and see how i look....

Been a bit stressed yesterday and today - as per text, i finally made my legal seperation/maintenance agreement and signed the house over - lock stock and barrel and got my money out the marriage....lol....all over now, can just get on with seeing my daughter as i can

trained legs today


----------



## Uriel

I have added anothe gym to my training regime - started at Walter O'malleys in Warrington......he's a cool old guy, 73 and still at it...the gym is a proper sh1t tip gym too like I love lol....excellent


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> good weight loss mate - i didnt do much more on the dnp lol......I finished up fairly trim at 15 11.....i have to let it clear my system for a couple of days and see how i look....
> 
> Been a bit stressed yesterday and today - as per text, i finally made my legal seperation/maintenance agreement and signed the house over - lock stock and barrel and got my money out the marriage....lol....all over now, can just get on with seeing my daughter as i can
> 
> trained legs today


nice one mate, would like to have seen some pics bro, but understand you have had a bit of sh1t on last few days mate...

like i said earlier Bro, time to unleash your wings and Fly mate..

and you also know im here of you ever need anything brother xx


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> I have added anothe gym to my training regime - started at Walter O'malleys in Warrington......he's a cool old guy, 73 and still at it...the gym is a proper sh1t tip gym too like I love lol....excellent


check your inbox mate


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate, would like to have seen some pics bro, but understand you have had a bit of sh1t on last few days mate...
> 
> like i said earlier Bro, time to unleash your wings and Fly mate..
> 
> and you also know im here of you ever need anything brother xx


you're the best mate i've never met bud - cheers lol (i'll put the meeting thing right too). I will be clippering tomorrow and having mt2 and sunbed so I will do a couple of pics.

I have a lot of **** on at work and a busy personal life too but i will put a bit more time in on the forum now - that was just a hell of a week


----------



## Uriel

i'm just a bit tighter and a bit more defined everywhere really.

I still need a bit of cruise time but i will get the novorapid experiments on the way


----------



## flinty90

im suprised your not drained half to death mate hahaha ..... your cockle has infiltrated more holes than the fcukin front line in afghanistan lol X


----------



## luther1

6 weeks into my cycle and its going really really well. I've lost a lb. WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT! Going to start eating fcuking dirty. Did 160lb squat for six tonight. I'll stay at that weight for a while until i get 10 goodns. Glad the crew are all coolio


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> im suprised your not drained half to death mate hahaha ..... your cockle has infiltrated more holes than the fcukin front line in afghanistan lol X


lol...i've had sex EVERY night this past week (bar 1) at least twice and up to 8 times mate ......i'm a cnut commando though so never let the team down lol

still worked and trained


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> check your inbox mate


checked, received and answered bro -appologies for my tardiness


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> lol...i've had sex EVERY night this past week (bar 1) at least twice and up to 8 times mate ......i'm a cnut commando though so never let the team down lol
> 
> still worked and trained


PMSl fcuk me mate your having nearly as much sex as me pmsl...

i bet your a right fcukin ghurka aswell. i bet you can tell if a womens fanny is ripe just by feeling the way her shoe laces have been tied pmsl X


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> 6 weeks into my cycle and its going really really well. I've lost a lb. WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT! Going to start eating fcuking dirty. Did 160lb squat for six tonight. I'll stay at that weight for a while until i get 10 goodns. Glad the crew are all coolio


you must me all fuking t1ts and feet mate lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> you must me all fuking t1ts and feet mate lol


Thats what my pt says,i'm 15st of chest haha.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> PMSl fcuk me mate your having nearly as much sex as me pmsl...
> 
> i bet your a right fcukin ghurka aswell. i bet you can tell if a womens fanny is ripe just by feeling the way her shoe laces have been tied pmsl X


pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> PMSl fcuk me mate your having nearly as much sex as me pmsl...
> 
> i bet your a right fcukin ghurka aswell. i bet you can tell if a womens fanny is ripe just by feeling the way her shoe laces have been tied pmsl X


and i'm still a cock sniper - i can lay a spunk cataract in an eye causing much squealing (on her part) and gut wobbling mirth (on mine) from a good 7 feet


----------



## Mr_Morocco

sounds like im missing out, time to get on the test i think


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> would like to have seen some pics bro,


ok mate - here you go, first thing out of bed......you can see im flat as **** and a bit leaner.....nothing special, hopefully fill out the muscles in a day or 3 and lose a little remaining sub cut fluid.

need to cruise and then lean bulk (well as lean as slin allows lol)


----------



## Uriel

proper excited too......i am getting my new tattoo drew up as we speak and will check, give a few days for alterations and i have my first 3 hour sitting booked already.....probably 6 to 8 hors for this piece.

having a few bits done over this year


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> ok mate - here you go, first thing out of bed......you can see im flat as **** and a bit leaner.....nothing special, hopefully fill out the muscles in a day or 3 and lose a little remaining sub cut fluid.
> 
> need to cruise and then lean bulk (well as lean as slin allows lol)
> 
> View attachment 75491


How many LBS did you lose then on the DNP?


----------



## flinty90

sorry been sparce on here guys, having a bit of a bad time at minute. brother in law is dying , in hospital as i type.. only 37 years old ..

im also working away for next 5 weeks .. up in Garstang

so if anyone up there is local i will hopefully be trying to get a couple of sessions in whilst there...

hotel we are stopping in has a pool and gym apparently but not seen it yet

diet still going well.. even though i stayed same weight this week im still 7 pounds down in 2 weeks..

its so hard to go by scale weight whilst still ongear and training hard, but i feel leaner , look leaner, and strength is stil all good..

had a good session with Rob yesterday ...

will try and read a few journals again but not got a lot of time today..

hope your all well X

miss you guys !!!


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear about your brother in law mate. Going through something similar at the minute with our best mate. Very sad.

Lived up near Garstang for a couple of years way back. Seemed to remember plenty of good pubs and fiery young women lol.

Keep the faith bro... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> sorry been sparce on here guys, having a bit of a bad time at minute. brother in law is dying , in hospital as i type.. only 37 years old ..
> 
> im also working away for next 5 weeks .. up in Garstang
> 
> so if anyone up there is local i will hopefully be trying to get a couple of sessions in whilst there...
> 
> hotel we are stopping in has a pool and gym apparently but not seen it yet
> 
> diet still going well.. even though i stayed same weight this week im still 7 pounds down in 2 weeks..
> 
> its so hard to go by scale weight whilst still ongear and training hard, but i feel leaner , look leaner, and strength is stil all good..
> 
> had a good session with Rob yesterday ...
> 
> will try and read a few journals again but not got a lot of time today..
> 
> hope your all well X
> 
> miss you guys !!!


Keep faith and chin up bro


----------



## luther1

Sorry to hear about the bad news mate. Train hard,work hard and look forwardx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> sorry been sparce on here guys, having a bit of a bad time at minute. brother in law is dying , in hospital as i type.. only 37 years old ..
> 
> im also working away for next 5 weeks .. up in Garstang
> 
> so if anyone up there is local i will hopefully be trying to get a couple of sessions in whilst there...
> 
> hotel we are stopping in has a pool and gym apparently but not seen it yet
> 
> diet still going well.. even though i stayed same weight this week im still 7 pounds down in 2 weeks..
> 
> its so hard to go by scale weight whilst still ongear and training hard, but i feel leaner , look leaner, and strength is stil all good..
> 
> had a good session with Rob yesterday ...
> 
> will try and read a few journals again but not got a lot of time today..
> 
> hope your all well X
> 
> miss you guys !!!


sorry to hear about your bro-in-law flinty... and i dont even know where garstang is but try and make the most of it. glad the diet is going well and that youre managing to stay focussed x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really sorry to hear that news mate. Be the supportive one as best you can but make sure somebody is there for you too.


----------



## expletive

Stay strong mate


----------



## GreedyBen

Sorry to hear about your brother in law.

I just had to google where Garstang is! Not as far as it sounds!


----------



## flinty90

GreedyBen said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother in law.
> 
> I just had to google where Garstang is! Not as far as it sounds!


just outside blackpool mate .. well about 20 mile i think !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Hi mate.

Sorry to hear the news about ur brother in law 

What's the hotel ur staying in pal?

There's 2 ones down ere with decent gyms

The cliffs

And nobreck castle (my gym)

So just give me a message if u wna go train bro


----------



## flinty90

monsterballs said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Sorry to hear the news about ur brother in law
> 
> What's the hotel ur staying in pal?
> 
> There's 2 ones down ere with decent gyms
> 
> The cliffs
> 
> And nobreck castle (my gym)
> 
> So just give me a message if u wna go train bro


definitely mate, i will come and knock the cobwebs off of you mate no probs lol X


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> definitely mate, i will come and knock the cobwebs off of you mate no probs lol X


Just drop us a message bro. X


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear about your in law m8y


----------



## Uriel

hope the family is strong through this terrible thing bud, 37 is no age to be dying mate.

the diet went well for you and even if you maintain and have a few shakes a day during this you will be doing well mate.

I'm patching my life back together topo after the last few weeks....i'm going to **** off down to nigeria for a month in a few weeks, it will be **** but i need the time alone and the cash is amazing....i'm in a 5 star hotel with a good gym so i will get the head down and work and train like a berzerker...

i'm 16 stone dead and lean so its time to make a machine...focus on the training now and i'm eating clean too


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> hope the family is strong through this terrible thing bud, 37 is no age to be dying mate.
> 
> the diet went well for you and even if you maintain and have a few shakes a day during this you will be doing well mate.
> 
> I'm patching my life back together topo after the last few weeks....i'm going to **** off down to nigeria for a month in a few weeks, it will be **** but i need the time alone and the cash is amazing....i'm in a 5 star hotel with a good gym so i will get the head down and work and train like a berzerker...
> 
> i'm 16 stone dead and lean so its time to make a machine...focus on the training now and i'm eating clean too


Where abouts in Nigeria mate? Got offerd a job there myself last week but money was no way good enough, Nigeria is a dangerous place in some parts.


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> Where abouts in Nigeria mate? Got offerd a job there myself last week but money was no way good enough, Nigeria is a dangerous place in some parts.


abuja and odd trip into lagos...i dont give a fuk if its dangerous, i'll take a few off the cnuts with me, not bothered when i check out these days tbf lol

i hear the coast is bad for kidnappings

you can catch a knifing in any uk village - why worry?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> abuja and odd trip into lagos...i dont give a fuk if its dangerous, i'll take a few off the cnuts with me, not bothered when i check out these days tbf lol
> 
> i hear the coast is bad for kidnappings
> 
> you can catch a knifing in any uk village - why worry?


Ive worked in Afghanistan so Nigeria aint a problem lol, just wasnt happy with the salary they offerd thats all, the uplift (danger money) on the day rate was poor.


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> Ive worked in Afghanistan so Nigeria aint a problem lol, just wasnt happy with the salary they offerd thats all, the uplift (danger money) on the day rate was poor.


in my game - 10k a month plus same on month off between stints

ive heard from an oil worker, 2k a day - i struggle to believe that but my own cousin works the rigs and has made 27k a month on a good gig

what are u looking for mate?

pm if not want share


----------



## DiggyV

Sorry to hear about your wife's brother, 37 is way too young. Feel for you buddy. Be strong for your wife, and unload on us.

Look after those you hold close.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Uriel

thinking of my bro flinty this morning


----------



## Breda

I've just read what's goin on with the bro in law man... Life is a cnut sometimes, its never easy watching a family member go bro but what can you do??

Make the most of what ever time you have left and give thanks for life and health and love the ones you have!!

All the best wishes in the world mean fcuk all but I wish you and your family all the best

Be the shining light in these dark times


----------



## flinty90

cheers guys. Your a good set of people. Always makes me smile when i know your all around xx


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> cheers guys. Your a good set of people. Always makes me smile when i know your all around xx


Glad uv churped up a bit big man


----------



## Joe1961

Uriel said:


> I have added anothe gym to my training regime - started at Walter O'malleys in Warrington......he's a cool old guy, 73 and still at it...the gym is a proper sh1t tip gym too like I love lol....excellent


Fcuk me mate your in my town. Walter is one of the best pal, great fella

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384048,-2.520558


----------



## Joe1961

flinty90 said:


> sorry been sparce on here guys, having a bit of a bad time at minute. brother in law is dying , in hospital as i type.. only 37 years old ..
> 
> im also working away for next 5 weeks .. up in Garstang
> 
> so if anyone up there is local i will hopefully be trying to get a couple of sessions in whilst there...
> 
> hotel we are stopping in has a pool and gym apparently but not seen it yet
> 
> diet still going well.. even though i stayed same weight this week im still 7 pounds down in 2 weeks..
> 
> its so hard to go by scale weight whilst still ongear and training hard, but i feel leaner , look leaner, and strength is stil all good..
> 
> had a good session with Rob yesterday ...
> 
> will try and read a few journals again but not got a lot of time today..
> 
> hope your all well X
> 
> miss you guys !!!


Sorry to here about your brother in law pal horrible news, stay strong flints

Joe

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384164,-2.520341


----------



## Uriel

Joe1961 said:


> Fcuk me mate your in my town. Walter is one of the best pal, great fella
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384048,-2.520558


I still work and train in Chester and down kidder when visiting my daughter Joe but I train Warrington on some days off. There are a couple of other gyms around too I noticed but I was introduced to Walter


----------



## bizzlewood

Sorry to hear about your brother in law

Thought are with you and the family mate


----------



## Joe1961

Uriel said:


> I still work and train in Chester and down kidder when visiting my daughter Joe but I train Warrington on some days off. There are a couple of other gyms around too I noticed but I was introduced to Walter


Walter introduced BB to Warrington mate, he used to run the doors many years ago in the town, and is still highly respected in the area. He is a cracking bloke as you probably already know. His gym many years ago was a shed behind the Irish Club lol lol.

There is another good old sweat box just up the road (5 mins form Walters) in Bewsey called Muscle House, is a proper mans Gym with some great lads in it.

There is also another Gym in Latchford "Hard Labour" witch is the best equiped gym I know, again it has some great lads in there at times. You will have to pre warn me if your training around there one of the days and I will take you ove to Muscle house mate I think you will enjoy it there.

Joe


----------



## Uriel

Joe1961 said:


> Walter introduced BB to Warrington mate, he used to run the doors many years ago in the town, and is still highly respected in the area. He is a cracking bloke as you probably already know. His gym many years ago was a shed behind the Irish Club lol lol.
> 
> There is another good old sweat box just up the road (5 mins form Walters) in Bewsey called Muscle House, is a proper mans Gym with some great lads in it.
> 
> There is also another Gym in Latchford "Hard Labour" witch is the best equiped gym I know, again it has some great lads in there at times. You will have to pre warn me if your training around there one of the days and I will take you ove to Muscle house mate I think you will enjoy it there.
> 
> Joe


that would be good mate having a session, yeah the person who introd me to walter did the doors with him.

He's a reall nice man ad always seems chirpy with some decent banter...i saw some youtube of him in his 50's (HUGE) and is STILL hench lol....trains 6 days a week.

I like warrington so far


----------



## DiggyV

God, Walter O'Malleys is a blast from the past. Used to train there occasionally as my training partner was originally from Warrington, and like you Uri was not far from my folks house when I was still living there. Bloody small world.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Just catching up as been manic with work last couple days, sorry to hear about your bro in law that's a terrible thing at any age nevermind so young.

Words can't really do anything but all you can do is stay strong for everyone else around and try to push on through.

Thoughts with you m8


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sorry to hear about your brother in law mate


----------



## flinty90

Back home after a week away at work. crap week away aswell... been hitting cardio hard all week not really done any weights as the gym is a bit poo for weights.

anyway of to gym this morning with Robroid for a session, probably do upper body today so looking forward to lifting some weights...

only 1 day left for the beard lol then i can have a shave and haircut. 8 weeks seems to have gone slow ....

on the gear front i will be going down to cruising doses from today aswell. will do that for 6 - 8 weeks then look to see if im in a blasting position(all dependant on wether i can actually get in a gym with work)

i might even take the opportunity to come off for a few weeks altogether if works stays busy, and blast when im able to . not sure yet...

brother in law is stopping now in a hospice as he is too ill to come home. all this from drinking too much. his body now passed any stage of help to be fair, dementure has set in, his eyesight is poor and he cant even stand up now... he is like a vegetable...

what a shame.. i cant see him lasting much longer..

if thre was ever an advert for not abusing your body with alchahol he would be it imo !!!!

but on the other side of the coin, it just goes to show how much abuse your body does actually cope with before things get beyond help...

1 drink now could kill him outright.... probably ought to let him just have a drink and stop delaying the torture for us all !!!

very selfish person in my eyes ... and i hate myself for thinking that , but you got to be if your putting your family through that !!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Back home after a week away at work. crap week away aswell... been hitting cardio hard all week not really done any weights as the gym is a bit poo for weights.
> 
> anyway of to gym this morning with Robroid for a session, probably do upper body today so looking forward to lifting some weights...
> 
> only 1 day left for the beard lol then i can have a shave and haircut. 8 weeks seems to have gone slow ....
> 
> on the gear front i will be going down to cruising doses from today aswell. will do that for 6 - 8 weeks then look to see if im in a blasting position(all dependant on wether i can actually get in a gym with work)
> 
> i might even take the opportunity to come off for a few weeks altogether if works stays busy, and blast when im able to . not sure yet...
> 
> brother in law is stopping now in a hospice as he is too ill to come home. all this from drinking too much. his body now passed any stage of help to be fair, dementure has set in, his eyesight is poor and he cant even stand up now... he is like a vegetable...
> 
> what a shame.. i cant see him lasting much longer..
> 
> if thre was ever an advert for not abusing your body with alchahol he would be it imo !!!!
> 
> but on the other side of the coin, it just goes to show how much abuse your body does actually cope with before things get beyond help...
> 
> 1 drink now could kill him outright.... probably ought to let him just have a drink and stop delaying the torture for us all !!!
> 
> very selfish person in my eyes ... and i hate myself for thinking that , but you got to be if your putting your family through that !!!


it's a terrible situation mate. hope you're all bearing up.


----------



## Guest

Dont know what to say pal, its always horrible to see a family member like that even if it is their own doing, we went through something similar couple of years back. Not good m8.

All you can do is take it one day at a time, just plod on.

Hopefully the gym will take a bit off your mind if only for an hour or 2, go hit it hard!


----------



## Greshie

Chin up Flints ... difficult times for you and your family but you will get through them. Smash the gym with the RROID


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Thats what the gym is good for bro, taking your mind off things whilst your in there, smash thouse weights with r0b man, hope your feeling better soon mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

As above mate thoughts are with you and your family. Chin up as best you can and tear rob a new one in the gym today. Lazy cnuts been stuffing his face with roast potatoes all week!


----------



## Uk_mb

thoughts to u and urs buddy,

whats the hotel ur staying at down in smackpool?

u said its gta sh1t gym?? im guessing 'the cliffs'? lol


----------



## DiggyV

Mate, really feel for you. Hadn't realised it was self-inflicted though, had assumed it was the big C. So sad for his family to have watched him destroy himself.

Thoughts are with you big guy. Stay Strong.


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> thoughts to u and urs buddy,
> 
> whats the hotel ur staying at down in smackpool?
> 
> u said its gta sh1t gym?? im guessing 'the cliffs'? lol


Not in blackpool dude, stopping outside blackpool in Garstang... the hotel hasnt even got a gym like i was promised. so about 5 minutes walk is the local ymca, its got plenty of cardio stuff but the weights are sh1t, only go up to 22kg , so most of you weak cnuts would take a few months to get up to them lol...


----------



## flinty90

Oh and cheers again for all the kind words.. its not so much that im affected by this but my missus is do to bieng close to her sister so she is feeling all the pain from that...

it makes it harder that im not here all week to actually talk to her but we will continue forwards chaps..


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> Oh and cheers again for all the kind words.. its not so much that im affected by this but my missus is do to bieng close to her sister so she is feeling all the pain from that...
> 
> it makes it harder that im not here all week to actually talk to her but we will continue forwards chaps..


You have to play the cards your salt sometimes, doesn't matter how shote the hand is..

Careful with those 22's mate, might do yourself a mischief


----------



## flinty90

Just had a good chest and back blast with Rob only did few exercises on each just so i got a good going over

chest we did

low incline press

4 sets of 12 reps supersetted with cable crossovers

then

seated row

straight arm pushdowns

t bar rows

press ups

then finished with some side lateral raises

felt pretty good, nice to have a stretch out.. nothing heavy just felt the weight nicely... only went up to 100 kg on chest and 100 kg on back ...

now got to sort out swapping works van for a land rover ready for next week ....


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> You have to play the cards your salt sometimes, doesn't matter how shote the hand is..
> 
> *Careful with those 22's mate, might do yourself a mischief*


i know what you mean mate, i wish there was someone big enough in the gym to pass them up to me bro so i can press them pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Just had a good chest and back blast with Rob only did few exercises on each just so i got a good going over
> 
> chest we did
> 
> low incline press
> 
> 4 sets of 12 reps supersetted with cable crossovers
> 
> then
> 
> seated row
> 
> straight arm pushdowns
> 
> t bar rows
> 
> press ups
> 
> then finished with some side lateral raises
> 
> felt pretty good, nice to have a stretch out.. nothing heavy just felt the weight nicely... only went up to 100 kg on chest and 100 kg on back ...
> 
> now got to sort out swapping works van for a land rover ready for next week ....


'twas a good one mate! A weird one..... weak as a kitten on Chest, but felt really strong on back :huh:


----------



## Uriel

get a shave you dirty hairy cnut


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> get a shave you dirty hairy cnut


done bro !!! but im not allowed to update my pics until sunday apparently lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Hows it going you bunch of homos ? trained with robroid this morning. he was crap i was great per usual. the ****** is getting worse each time we train. i reckon the gayboys he is training with at his gym ate turning him into a bigger ******. oh well another one bites the dust. x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Hows it going you bunch of homos ? trained with robroid this morning. he was crap i was great per usual. the ****** is getting worse each time we train. i reckon the gayboys he is training with at his gym ate turning him into a bigger ******. oh well another one bites the dust. x


how you keeping mate? not seen you around on here for awhile


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> how you keeping mate? not seen you around on here for awhile


Im good mate thanks. been busy working. and had some family stuff to deal with. how are you doing matey you good ??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Im good mate thanks. been busy working. and had some family stuff to deal with. how are you doing matey you good ??


Yea im good, have a few things going on but im sure ill sort them out. Ill be joining the darkside sometime in the next week or so


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea im good, have a few things going on but im sure ill sort them out. Ill be joining the darkside sometime in the next week or so


Nice one mate. im uskng up what i have left then coming off for a whole. until im back home and trainjng and eating properly x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Nice one mate. im uskng up what i have left then coming off for a whole. until im back home and trainjng and eating properly x


Good decision IMO, without training and diet its just like throwing money away


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Nice one mate. im uskng up what i have left then coming off for a whole. until im back home and trainjng and eating properly x


Sad but sensible news bro no pointhavin all that extra test knockin about when you cant make use of it. Good to see your ass postin, even if it is only for a few hours


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Sad but sensible news bro no pointhavin all that extra test knockin about when you cant make use of it. Good to see your ass postin, even if it is only for a few hours


Well mate. when robroid starts lifting more weight than me i will then start using again. but he is nowhere near yet do i think im safe lol. hope your ok brother.xx


----------



## expletive

howdy there big fella, how goes it, still working all hours?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well mate. when robroid starts lifting more weight than me i will then start using again. but he is nowhere near yet do i think im safe lol. hope your ok brother.xx


It'll be a long time coming before I out lift you! Especially on Chest!!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Well mate. when robroid starts lifting more weight than me i will then start using again. but he is nowhere near yet do i think im safe lol. hope your ok brother.xx


That will never happen mate so you wont need to use ever again if that is your measuring stick :lol:

Man i'm always ok you know how it goes... ups and downs but we're still here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hey mate good to see you back. Heard rob was weak as knats **** this morning, I wasn't surprised. Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate good to see you back. Heard rob was weak as knats **** this morning, I wasn't surprised. Pmsl


Yeah me neither mate lol. but at least he tried. thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: Good to see ya huni....welcome home...xx


----------



## DiggyV

Hey big guy good to see you posting again big guy, hope you're holding up OK.


----------



## Milky

Missed the gym 3 times myself last week mate coz of work, wouldnt it be good to not need to work and just train..


----------



## flinty90

Too right mate. work gets in the way lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, are you feeling yesterdays session??!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning mate, are you feeling yesterdays session??!!


I bet you're not,sounds like you where limp mate!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I bet you're not,sounds like you where limp mate!! :lol:


Ha, I am and yes to limp!

Oh, cheers for the reps ( can't vm :lol: )


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha, I am and yes to limp!
> 
> Oh, cheers for the reps ( can't vm :lol: )


See it's so bad you cannot even vm:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning mate, are you feeling yesterdays session??!!


yeah mate feels good today. nice little warm up session yesterday haha... i felt good .. how are you feeling ya fcukin love machine ??? X lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha, I am and yes to limp!
> 
> Oh, cheers for the reps ( can't vm :lol: )


Nice avi stan


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice avi stan


He wishes :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate feels good today. nice little warm up session yesterday haha... i felt good .. how are you feeling ya fcukin love machine ??? X lol


Yes you made it look pretty easy ya fcuker! :lol: I'm feeling ok, a little tight but good. Back session tomorrow 



Ginger Ben said:


> Nice avi stan


Its a tribute to chinny and smallkgs


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:



> Yes you made it look pretty easy ya fcuker! :lol: I'm feeling ok, a little tight but good. Back session tomorrow
> 
> Its a tribute to chinny and smallkgs


Quality limproid,you must have been up all night gettin the light right on that ! At least it's no a plastic one like sicknotes! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Quality limproid,you must have been up all night gettin the light right on that ! At least it's no a plastic one like sicknotes! :lol:


PMSL!

Took one snap and that was it 

Haha, i like his plastic one :lol:


----------



## flinty90

just taxed the motorbike, so i could take it out later today for a blast, thats if the battery hurrys up and gets charged up lol...

ahh i cant wait...


----------



## TELBOR

Cant VM ( newbie :lol: )

But thanks for the *POWER* reps


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> just taxed the motorbike, so i could take it out later today for a blast, thats if the battery hurrys up and gets charged up lol...
> 
> ahh i cant wait...


I'm sorting my nine out and copping it in for a busa baby.......ooooohh yeah x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I'm sorting my nine out and copping it in for a busa baby.......ooooohh yeah x


Are you really mate ? You ever rode a busa bro ? If not your welcome to have a blast out on mine anytime bro. i mean that. i know she is safe in your hands x


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys. im feeling a bit down this week. im trying to keep my chin up but working away at minute is peeing me off. even thinking about ragging it in and doing something else. but money is too good at minute. its crap seeing you all cracking on with training and diet and me struggling to sort either out. argggghhhh its frustrating. now i have a pain in my knee from all the running i have been doing. and goy a pull in my back from lifting a drill head at work. not a happy bunny. try to get this journsl moving again to keep me in this world. or its going to turn crappy very quickly for me. sorry to sound down. but you lot really are the only vompany i have out here at the minute x


----------



## flinty90

And by saying in this world i didnt mean im suicidal lol. i meant in the zone of weightlifting etc x just to clarify before you all thjng im pla ning my own demise haha


----------



## TELBOR

Always free to talk mate, like we said yesterday.

You'll come good mate, weight lifting comes natural to you so its never going to go away its just one part of life is in the way at the moment.


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Always free to talk mate, like we said yesterday.
> 
> You'll come good mate, weight lifting comes natural to you so its never going to go away its just one part of life is in the way at the moment.


will take you up on that chat later bro x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hey you hairy chinned [email protected] things will work out again soon enough mate.

I can imagine how annoying that situation must be, hopefully it is not too long term.

Secret it to make the most of the time you do have to train and eat well and remember Rome wasn't built in a day.

This game is a total headfuk at the best of times that's why not everybody does it. You seem a very strong willed bloke and can pull through this low patch easily.

Now mtfu and jab some more test your levels have clearly dropped too low


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys. im feeling a bit down this week. im trying to keep my chin up but working away at minute is peeing me off. even thinking about ragging it in and doing something else. but money is too good at minute. its crap seeing you all cracking on with training and diet and me struggling to sort either out. argggghhhh its frustrating. now i have a pain in my knee from all the running i have been doing. and goy a pull in my back from lifting a drill head at work. not a happy bunny. try to get this journsl moving again to keep me in this world. or its going to turn crappy very quickly for me. sorry to sound down. but you lot really are the only vompany i have out here at the minute x


Well you yetti lookin fooker if you wanna feel better look at my fat cnut pics,your world will seem much better!(may bring back memories too)

Seriously mate it is bloody hard,missing your family and friends it 's sh1te,it seems hard now but it will improve given time,another of life's little trials!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well you yetti lookin fooker if you wanna feel better look at my fat cnut pics,your world will seem much better!(may bring back memories too)
> 
> Seriously mate it is bloody hard,missing your family and friends it 's sh1te,it seems hard now but it will improve given time,another of life's little trials!


just seen your pics mate and given you a bit of my thoughts on them in your journal...

Well guys and gals, its good to be home and on pc again (i can type faster) lol..

Off to gym this morning with Robroid.. he wants to have a back session so thats what we shall do...

im thinking of continuing to jabe, i have about 50 days worth of gear left so may aswell continue my 250 mg per 10 days cruise until that gone, then see what position im in regarding work, training and diet...

i have probably put on a couple of pounds over last 2 month all in all so not too bad imo. Food wise i have only been eating a big breakfast and a good evening meal in the hotel. but the food has been top quality i have to say ..

not eating anything in the day, just dont get time to be honest... but still keeping protein at a steady 200 grams per day i would say...

training as i say is just a little gym that i can do plenty of cardio in but the weights are pants so apart from a stretching session with the MAX 22 kg DBs im not lifting at all really. only saturdays when (and if) i get home to my own gym...

i have missed a lot of catching up on folks journals that i am subscribed to on here, but i promise i will try and get around them to say hi, and i hope your all still doing well..

Robroid just seems to be turning into more and more of a junkie i see Tren has been mentioned now ffs... when will he learn lol...

anyway where are all you cnuts that normally post in here ?? dont start blowing me out now just to hang in ginger t0sser bens fcukin bag of sh1te spamnal< (spam and journal)

you know this is the original place to be so get back in here cnuts...

even luther has fcuked off now his boyfriend Uriel isnt hanging around in here... skinny cnut him !!!


----------



## Guest

Welcome back, crap working away isnt it.

Its not so much the working away that gets to me, its the change in routine - needs must tho.

Good to see you back pal, get back cracking!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Welcome back, crap working away isnt it.
> 
> Its not so much the working away that gets to me, its the change in routine - needs must tho.
> 
> Good to see you back pal, get back cracking!


Yeah routine out the window means not a happy bunny mate lol... will try and stay positive, always cheers me up hurting Rob on saturdays though lol !!!


----------



## Queenie

Hoping I'm still welcome in here...

Saw your post about things getting u down. The trouble with this weight lifting malarkey is that yes progress is measurable, either by strength, or physical looks, and when things are good u love it!! But when it's bad, ie u can't make training, or a cheat day turns into a cheat week, then it really fvcking eats away at u! Hmm wrong phrasing but u know what I mean.

I'm not gonna say, take some time out or take a step back, but I will say I do have every confidence you'll get back to it, properly, soon. Work won't always get in the way I'm sure.

Give me a big beardy smile right now  (or has it gone?) x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> just seen your pics mate and given you a bit of my thoughts on them in your journal...
> 
> Well guys and gals, its good to be home and on pc again (i can type faster) lol..
> 
> Off to gym this morning with Robroid.. he wants to have a back session so thats what we shall do...
> 
> im thinking of continuing to jabe, i have about 50 days worth of gear left so may aswell continue my 250 mg per 10 days cruise until that gone, then see what position im in regarding work, training and diet...
> 
> i have probably put on a couple of pounds over last 2 month all in all so not too bad imo. Food wise i have only been eating a big breakfast and a good evening meal in the hotel. but the food has been top quality i have to say ..
> 
> not eating anything in the day, just dont get time to be honest... but still keeping protein at a steady 200 grams per day i would say...
> 
> training as i say is just a little gym that i can do plenty of cardio in but the weights are pants so apart from a stretching session with the MAX 22 kg DBs im not lifting at all really. only saturdays when (and if) i get home to my own gym...
> 
> i have missed a lot of catching up on folks journals that i am subscribed to on here, but i promise i will try and get around them to say hi, and i hope your all still doing well..
> 
> Robroid just seems to be turning into more and more of a junkie i see Tren has been mentioned now ffs... when will he learn lol...
> 
> anyway where are all you cnuts that normally post in here ?? dont start blowing me out now just to hang in ginger t0sser bens fcukin bag of sh1te spamnal< (spam and journal)
> 
> you know this is the original place to be so get back in here cnuts...
> 
> even luther has fcuked off now his boyfriend Uriel isnt hanging around in here... skinny cnut him !!!


Im here bro, my magic carpet is only parked in ginge's journal temporarily pmsl

You've put on a couple pounds, your still cruising and training even if its 22KG,s, protein is still a respectable 200g or so ED, look at the positives mate your doing all that whilst earning a living to provide for your family.

You can always blast some serious gear when your working nearer home again you have that option whenever, chin up and smash the back today


----------



## Queenie

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im here bro, my magic carpet is only parked in ginge's journal temporarily pmsl
> 
> You've put on a couple pounds, your still cruising and training even if its 22KG,s, protein is still a respectable 200g or so ED, look at the positives mate your doing all that whilst earning a living to provide for your family.
> 
> You can always blast some serious gear when your working nearer home again you have that option whenever, chin up and smash the back today


Morocco... You left your camel in my journal and it's causing uproar. Kindly remove it, it keeps spitting at me x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> Morocco... You left your camel in my journal and it's causing uproar. Kindly remove it, it keeps spitting at me x x


Fine then, not happy with you anyway after you changed your AVI


----------



## Queenie

Mr_Morocco said:


> Fine then, not happy with you anyway after you changed your AVI


Pmsl!!! X x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hoping I'm still welcome in here...
> 
> Saw your post about things getting u down. The trouble with this weight lifting malarkey is that yes progress is measurable, either by strength, or physical looks, and when things are good u love it!! But when it's bad, ie u can't make training, or a cheat day turns into a cheat week, then it really fvcking eats away at u! Hmm wrong phrasing but u know what I mean.
> 
> I'm not gonna say, take some time out or take a step back, but I will say I do have every confidence you'll get back to it, properly, soon. Work won't always get in the way I'm sure.
> 
> Give me a big beardy smile right now  (or has it gone?) x x


thanks , and of course your welcome in here ya daft s0d , why wouldnt ya be...

Morocco cheers mate, yes your right, perhaps im feeling a little down cos im perhaps not quite doing as much as i can , maybe i will relook at my attitude and chqnge it up a notch .. reading my signature again and perhaps feeling im not quite living by it at the minute..

I will try harder...


----------



## flinty90

Ok did a back session this morning with robroid... really enjoyed it

started off with a set of pullovers to warm up

then into

incline underhand rows wide grip

2 sets of 15

incline overhand rows wide grip

2 sets of 15

straight arm pushdowns

4 sets of 15

t bar rows

4 sets of 15

low pulley CG rows

3 sets 15

really enjoyed it, getting som weight on and just making it have it, even with an injury and poorly back i managed a good session with respectable weight ....

now on to get bandit ready for tomorrow as i have sold it... (bandit is a motorbike) for those that werent sure ...


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks for breaking me! 

Feel sick as a dog :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks for breaking me!
> 
> Feel sick as a dog :lol:


you did well mate, good session... reminds me of why i love all this and miss it pal X


----------



## Breda

Rob you're a pussy you should be making that slacker Flinty have it... There's always the next session

Glad to see you 2 back on it

Flinty I have no worries about you pal the love and enjoyment for the game is still there and that's what's important once that's gone you will become a worthless cnut as for now you just a slackin cnut


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Rob you're a pussy you should be making that slacker Flinty have it... There's always the next session
> 
> Glad to see you 2 back on it
> 
> Flinty I have no worries about you pal the love and enjoyment for the game is still there and that's what's important once that's gone you will become a worthless cnut *as for now you just a slackin cnut*


yeah mate a slacking cnut lol... but i would still fcukin destroy you my brother in a gym .... lol X


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2962402 said:


> yeah mate a slacking cnut lol... but i would still fcukin destroy you my brother in a gym .... lol X


If by destroy you mean do a warm up session with you before I crack on with my own then I wouldn't say no to that :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> If by destroy you mean do a warm up session with you before I crack on with my own then I wouldn't say no to that :lol:


and if you mean warm up session by massaging your penis whilst watching me lift weights totally out of your capability then i would let you mate lol X


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2962420 said:


> and if you mean warm up session by massaging your penis whilst watching me lift weights totally out of your capability then i would let you mate lol X


And if by out of my capability you mean lifting those pink dumbbells whilst spitting and busting every blood vessel in my body then I would have to agree with you I am not capable of that lol


----------



## luther1

Me next door neighbour let tap into her internet connection and its been down for a couple of days. I have been using my phone spasmodically but the battery drains so quick that i miss out on all me chicks calling me. Anywho,next door has a new router so happy days that the L-unit is back in the house. Nice to see all the boys back in the swing of things :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Me next door neighbour let tap into her internet connection and its been down for a couple of days. I have been using my phone spasmodically but the battery drains so quick that i miss out on all me chicks calling me. Anywho,next door has a new router so happy days that the L-unit is back in the house. Nice to see all the boys back in the swing of things :thumb:


ahh good to see you all back here safe and sound, now all we need is that cnut Uri to get his head out is aris and we can get some banter flying again lol..

Luther you got any updated pics of your masiveness yet ?? or did that olive oil not work well for you pal X


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> Luther you got any updated pics of your masiveness yet ?? or did that olive oil not work well for you pal X


Cant have been oil, must have been slim fast, cuts actually lost weight


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Cant have been oil, must have been slim fast, cuts actually lost weight


that will be the fcukin hair bleach tearing his flesh off the bone, skinny cnut needs to start eating ...

i have seen more weight on one of Macs back moles !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i have seen more weight on one of Macs back moles !!!


Lovely :lol:


----------



## luther1

I've dropped my carbs considerably in the last three weeks due to horrendous bloat and a face like a space hopper. My weight hasn't changed but i've dropped fat,so thats ok. I'm just a bit dissorientated at the moment,i'm struggling to eat,can't really be ar5ed to train and am never going to be the 16st i wanted by April. I have been at least 4x a week solid for 7 months and eaten like my life depended on it,so probably a little burnt out and need a good week off at some point i think. I'll keep chipping away though and i'm also soooo fcuking knackered all the time that i can't get up in the mornings. Got up at 11 today!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've dropped my carbs considerably in the last three weeks due to horrendous bloat and a face like a space hopper. My weight hasn't changed but i've dropped fat,so thats ok. I'm just a bit dissorientated at the moment,i'm struggling to eat,can't really be ar5ed to train and am never going to be the 16st i wanted by April. I have been at least 4x a week solid for 7 months and eaten like my life depended on it,so probably a little burnt out and need a good week off at some point i think. I'll keep chipping away though and i'm also soooo fcuking knackered all the time that i can't get up in the mornings. Got up at 11 today!


you taking armidex mate and pick up your carb intake ffs !!


----------



## luther1

To be fair,i dropped the adex and the carbs! Does it work THAT well for water retention etc?


----------



## DiggyV

Welcome back bro, hope you are well and holding it all together :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ahh good to see you all back here safe and sound, now all we need is that cnut Uri to get his head out is aris and we can get some banter flying again lol.


sorry i have been a bit missng lately....i have never let up on my training mates.....i have simply been trying to adjust to life on my own and keep working and seeing my little girl when i can every week..

It not a cop out, its just life....i need to work and i need to cook, clean etc etc etc i will look in when i can and i wish i had evenings free to banter all night like this one.

i'm around though bros


----------



## flinty90

just got back after a hour blast on the Busa..

ahhhh whattarush, now for some tea and a bit of apple lattice tart and custard yummy !!!


----------



## Uriel

too right mate - get it in you .......that sound like sex food...............i reckon you are going to batter the wifes labs through her sternum later pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> too right mate - get it in you .......that sound like sex food...............i reckon you are going to batter the wifes labs through her sternum later pmsl


thats a fcukin given bro... whilst im away all week i have to make sure at weekends she feels like a rhino has been through her mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thats a fcukin given bro... whilst im away all week i have to make sure at weekends she feels like a rhino has been through her mate pmsl !!!


what - the cnut off gladiators??


----------



## flinty90

Well laid here cant sleep thinkng about life in general and where mine is heading. hope your guys lives are hrading in the right direction. home tomorrow thank fcuk. any plans for weekend ??


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Well laid here cant sleep thinkng about life in general and where mine is heading. hope your guys lives are hrading in the right direction. home tomorrow thank fcuk. any plans for weekend ??


Mate I got some man flu or something  so have headed home a day early. Am off to the Rugby (the mighty mighty Gloucester) tomorrow with my dad and my lad, and meeting up with my cousin and his wife (who support the opposition) so should be a great afternoon - and I'm not driving.

Hope you are OK Mate - sounded a bit down in that post. I think all we can do with life is get the general direction right, and hold on, and grab everything that you get! There is too much that crops up, that we sometimes couldn't have planned for for it to work out as we expect.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Well laid here cant sleep thinkng about life in general and where mine is heading. hope your guys lives are hrading in the right direction. home tomorrow thank fcuk. any plans for weekend ??


You need more sleep big bear.

Safe journey home today x x


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> You need more sleep big bear.
> 
> My life is headed straight down the toilet!!
> 
> Safe journey home today x x


----------



## Queenie

DiggyV said:


> View attachment 78870


Lol I deleted that bit. Trying not to be so negative on here 

You haven't checked in this morning? X x


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I deleted that bit. Trying not to be so negative on here
> 
> You haven't checked in this morning? X x


Am at home today, so will be going to my local gym a bit later, its like a mini muscleworks. Can't miss a day! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

DiggyV said:


> Am at home today, so will be going to my local gym a bit later, its like a mini muscleworks. Can't miss a day! :lol:


Aw home for the weekend 

I totally want to sneak in and have a peak at muscleworks. Do u think it's a good thing having no tits in there? X x


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> Aw home for the weekend
> 
> I totally want to sneak in and have a peak at muscleworks. Do u think it's a good thing having no tits in there? X x


Yup back for the wekend. :bounce:

There are several tits in there - oh I see what you mean.







http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png' alt=':lol:'> I think it keeps the posers away, the ones that constantly try to show off. Have trained in both types (my home gym is mixed) and it doesn't really bother me that much to be honest. The mixed gyms in London tend to be the Fitness First type gymes, which are not really my thing, as full of wankers, sorry bankers, oops - easy mistake.

Sav (theowner) has a ladies gym just down the road, and then also owns a private gym, with a teams of PTs - a lot of stars train there - and get prepped for photo shoots, movies etc. PT Only - starts at £150 per hour!

You should sneak in - saying your looking for someone. If you want to ogle big guys then early evening is best


----------



## Queenie

DiggyV said:


> Yup back for the wekend. :bounce:
> 
> There are several tits in there - oh I see what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it keeps the posers away, the ones that constantly try to show off. Have trained in both types (my home gym is mixed) and it doesn't really bother me that much to be honest. The mixed gyms in London tend to be the Fitness First type gymes, which are not really my thing, as full of wankers, sorry bankers, oops - easy mistake.
> 
> Sav (theowner) has a ladies gym just down the road, and then also owns a private gym, with a teams of PTs - a lot of stars train there - and get prepped for photo shoots, movies etc. PT Only - starts at £150 per hour!
> 
> You should sneak in - saying your looking for someone. If you want to ogle big guys then early evening is best


Hahaha! You have me sussed 

People I know that reside in London, only ever go to Fitness First. I never really understood it seeing as they have some amazing gyms there. Yours being one of them.

I would hate to train with a bunch of girls. There would be no bitching, drama or anything  at least now I get my fix of gossip as I train! Bonus! X x


----------



## biglbs

Did savvas sell muscle works years back or he still in his 'office' lol?


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> Did savvas sell muscle works years back or he still in his 'office' lol?


Nah - he's still there most nights, still in pretty good shape as well, You know when he's in as one of his many high end cars with a 'SAV' plate will be outside, business must be good. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> Nah - he's still there most nights, still in pretty good shape as well, You know when he's in as one of his many high end cars with a 'SAV' plate will be outside, business must be good. :lol:


I must go see him as i have not for 18+ years!lol

Do JD,Amoury,mike Harvey,rhino, etc still get in there?


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> I must go see him as i have not for 18+ years!lol
> 
> Do JD,Amoury,mike Harvey,rhino, etc still get in there?


I do see some of the guys in occasionally - I train other end of the day to them - 7am - so dont tend to be aware of them so much. However there are some real monsters in there , such a great gym. the banter with the 7am crew is just brilliant. And Sav has spent some money on it recently - new machines (mainly hammer strength) - raised dumbbell section, and all teh cario kit now works :lol:

Also it has been used a few times by Ron Coleman when he is in London.


----------



## flinty90

im back home safe and sound ...

My previous post wasnt really negative to be fair although reading it back it did sound that way.. just whilst laying awake at night i was thinking about what i wanted out of life at the minute,, since going back on site to work in january its totally consumed my life it seems...

but i was thinking about how to get around this little issue . and get back with training , and wether i could smash some gear in and make most of it or wether it was a waste of money...

just dont want to get out of the routine of lifting weights.. im good at it, i enjoy it. and feel like im missing out at the minute...

anyway im planning to have a good weekend. plenty of time out on motorbike and with missus, it all comes to an end so soon though !!!

i have a bloody cscs renewal test in the morning too.. w4nk !!!


----------



## flinty90

also having chicken for tea tonight i havent had 1 bit of chicken for 4 weeks lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> I do see some of the guys in occasionally - I train other end of the day to them - 7am - so dont tend to be aware of them so much. However there are some real monsters in there , such a great gym. the banter with the 7am crew is just brilliant. And Sav has spent some money on it recently - new machines (mainly hammer strength) - raised dumbbell section, and all teh cario kit now works :lol:
> 
> Also it has been used a few times by Ron Coleman when he is in London.


The cook report led me to there for the first time,s was paranoid about my sports bag!! lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im back home safe and sound ...
> 
> My previous post wasnt really negative to be fair although reading it back it did sound that way.. just whilst laying awake at night i was thinking about what i wanted out of life at the minute,, since going back on site to work in january its totally consumed my life it seems...
> 
> but i was thinking about how to get around this little issue . and get back with training , and wether i could smash some gear in and make most of it or wether it was a waste of money...
> 
> just dont want to get out of the routine of lifting weights.. im good at it, i enjoy it. and feel like im missing out at the minute...
> 
> anyway im planning to have a good weekend. plenty of time out on motorbike and with missus, it all comes to an end so soon though !!!
> 
> i have a bloody cscs renewal test in the morning too.. w4nk !!!


You will crack it mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hey mate hope you get your plan straight soon and find a good balance in your life. Its Never perfect but a good balance is not too much to ask just got to work out how to get it.


----------



## Milky

It gets to you sometimes mate as l know, you come out the other side tho.


----------



## Mingster

Keep the faith Flints. The work schedule won't be forever and training, hopefully, will. We all have periods where things don't go the way we would wish be it down to other commitments, injuries or confidence/personal issues. What is important is that we can go back to the gym and gain strength, both physical and mental, get the bad vibes out of our system and, most of all, have a bloody good time:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

yeah i know what you guys are saying. its just fcukin frustrating the sh1t out of me AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

sorry had to scream lol....


----------



## flinty90

ok so am i missing something, just been in 3 journals and all i see popping up is folks starting to use Slin ???

and these same people are only one course under there belts..

now im not saying its wrong or anything like that as its not for me to say whats going to work for people or whats not but is slin really the new wonder drug, or are people just getting things so wrong on there first cycles that there already looking for another answer rather than finding out what their first cycle may have been lacking (diet , training , rest)

just an observation ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok so am i missing something, just been in 3 journals and all i see popping up is folks starting to use Slin ???
> 
> and these same people are only one course under there belts..
> 
> now im not saying its wrong or anything like that as its not for me to say whats going to work for people or whats not but is slin really the new wonder drug, or are people just getting things so wrong on there first cycles that there already looking for another answer rather than finding out what their first cycle may have been lacking (diet , training , rest)
> 
> just an observation ???


And a worry,but we all have our own idea's a!?!? I have Gh coming!lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> And a worry,but we all have our own idea's a!?!? I have Gh coming!lol


I am not sure if its a worry or not mate, but it seems to be a very intense thing to start adding into cycles when limited knowledge is still an issue regarding knowing your body and how best to make a basic cycle work for you !!!

thats just my opinion !!!


----------



## expletive

For me mate i am very happy with results of my first cycle. No issues there, process pics and measurement testament to that.

However I am 40 years old, so no young kid rushing head long uneducated into things, secondly i am an ex nurse married to a diabetic so I know I have the protocol of slin nailed before i touch it.

Thirdly, why the fcuk not?

Slin is cheap as chips so if the results are all they are cracked up to be perhaps it may make gear taking redundant


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> For me mate i am very happy with results of my first cycle. No issues there, process pics and measurement testament to that.
> 
> However I am 40 years old, so no young kid rushing head long uneducated into things, secondly i am an ex nurse married to a diabetic so I know I have the protocol of slin nailed before i touch it.
> 
> *Thirdly, why the fcuk not?*
> 
> Slin is cheap as chips so if the results are all they are cracked up to be perhaps it may make gear taking redundant


seems aggressive statement .. like i said mate i was wondering how folks were thinking about it all !!!


----------



## expletive

P.s. Welcome back mate, hope your well and you enjoy your weekend with the fam


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> For me mate i am very happy with results of my first cycle. No issues there, process pics and measurement testament to that.
> 
> However I am 40 years old, so no young kid rushing head long uneducated into things, secondly i am an ex nurse married to a diabetic so I know I have the protocol of slin nailed before i touch it.
> 
> Thirdly, why the fcuk not?
> 
> Slin is cheap as chips so if the results are all they are cracked up to be perhaps it may make gear taking redundant


What the...

Haha, not really 

Flinty, we can just sit back and watch the results roll in x x


----------



## expletive

Not aggressive at all mate, but like I say why not.

People advise starting Steroid cycles at 500mg test pw. Not seen many of them on this board and people don't bat an eyelid.

People advise not mixing compounds until you are a 'experienced' gear user, often see people on this board mixing compounds, sometimes on there first cycle.

However mention slin and folks see to be up in arms about it.

My view point is this:

There are folks that have done many cycles of heavy compounds etc that no sweet FA about gear, diet and training, the evidence is easy to find on this board.

However there are also those whose physical experience of compounds etc is limited however they have taken their time educating themselves and studying the meds, training and diet, why shouldn't these people use? If not when would be the right time.


----------



## flinty90

im not saying they shouldnt use, i just read a few journals and everyone seems to be talking about it and starting to use it, my question was is it the new wonder drug !!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> im not saying they shouldnt use, i just read a few journals and everyone seems to be talking about it and starting to use it, my question was is it the new wonder drug !!!


I think it does have proven results and it is also potentially easier to obtain than gear.

Also as I said its bloody cheap.

I think that is why its looking like the newest fad/latest thing to have.

However i can see many coming a cropper as the negative sides are a lot more rapid than those of gear and can be very unforgiving. My viewpoint is the same as DNP, in the right hands its a fcuking serious aide to training, in the wrong hands it can be fatal.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

No need to be so agressive expletive :lol:


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> No need to be so agressive expletive :lol:


Fcuk you

Go hug a tree you hippy fcuk


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> The cook report led me to there for the first time,s was paranoid about my sports bag!! lol


I know - that is still talked about occasionally. :lol:

Trouble is would you go into Muscleworks and do that? I think nowadays he would have been helped outside by the guys that train there - not just the lifters but now there is quite a few boxers - and pretty handy ones - Yassine El Maachi PTs guys there (he won the all comers welterweight prizefight last year - if you dont know him, look him up he's a real character)

I reckon the Cook report helped Sav more than it hindered him. Especially if you look at the fleet of cars he now drives.


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> ok so am i missing something, just been in 3 journals and all i see popping up is folks starting to use Slin ???
> 
> and these same people are only one course under there belts..
> 
> now im not saying its wrong or anything like that as its not for me to say whats going to work for people or whats not but is slin really the new wonder drug, or are people just getting things so wrong on there first cycles that there already looking for another answer rather than finding out what their first cycle may have been lacking (diet , training , rest)
> 
> just an observation ???


I know what you mean mate, also the size of peoples courses, even first courses seem to be accelerating. Slin is for people that have experience, have several courses under their belt, have some size and now want to push it further. The Milkster is a perfect candidate - and seems to be gaining great from it.

Also 2/3/4g of Test PW seems to be fashionable with people that look like they weight 12 stone. its insane.

I am running 2ml Sust 250 and 1.5ml Parabolin (Tren Hex) right now and am growing like a weed (loving it), body fat seems to be dropping a little as well - perfect.

Everyone looking for the magic bullet.

As the guys have said stay strong buddy, life goes in cycles, and sometimes you cant get it to work the way you want, but it will come right I am positive.


----------



## flinty90

Repped Diggy ... thanks

Ok plans today for me..

CSCS exam to be done this morning at 10:15..

will be going on the hayabusa, as thats iun for MOT at 11:30.

then got to nip to my gym for some more protein powder

then lunch and go buy some new work boots as my soul is talking to me on mine. also need to pick up some tools

then to go show that roiding cnut Rob how nattys do it in a gym...

whats your guys plans for today

oh then tomorrow im hoping to be out on the motorbike most of day with my wife. then ready to go back out to work monday DOH !!!

next weekend im drag racing at shakespeare county raceway !!! cant wait !!!


----------



## Queenie

Drag racing? You lucky git x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Repped Diggy ... thanks
> 
> Ok plans today for me..
> 
> CSCS exam to be done this morning at 10:15..
> 
> will be going on the hayabusa, as thats iun for MOT at 11:30.
> 
> then got to nip to my gym for some more protein powder
> 
> then lunch and go buy some new work boots as my soul is talking to me on mine. also need to pick up some tools
> 
> then to go show that roiding cnut Rob how nattys do it in a gym...
> 
> whats your guys plans for today
> 
> oh then tomorrow im hoping to be out on the motorbike most of day with my wife. then ready to go back out to work monday DOH !!!
> 
> next weekend im drag racing at shakespeare county raceway !!! cant wait !!!


You doing the CSCS exam online mate? Its a piece of p!ss if you dont know that already lol

Cant beat a good pair of boots tbh, in the case of work shoes/boots the more money you spend the better IMO

You'll easily outlift r0br4ge pmsl, even whilst hes on tren 

I aint doing much today, need to sort my fkin diet out though im not eating enough to feed this gear im really lazy with it tbh, will try eat a ****load today and hit the gym for a back/bi workout


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> You doing the CSCS exam online mate? Its a piece of p!ss if you dont know that already lol
> 
> Cant beat a good pair of boots tbh, in the case of work shoes/boots the more money you spend the better IMO
> 
> You'll easily outlift r0br4ge pmsl, even whilst hes on tren
> 
> I aint doing much today, need to sort my fkin diet out though im not eating enough to feed this gear im really lazy with it tbh, will try eat a ****load today and hit the gym for a back/bi workout


its a mobile van mate it was just the touch screen exam mate, and yes its p1ss easy you would have to be an absolute fcukin muppet to fail it...

my retest is next thursday lmfao !!!

seriously though that got done..

MOT on bike sorted..

Protein picked up ..

now just got in, chilling with missus for a bit, of shopping to pick some stuff up for next week. then go to get some tools and boots ...

might do that tomorrow though just text rob about training ... see if i can sneak this session in.. im scared he will show us up though whenever he gets the pinkies out (db's) lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

cheers Rob for the session mate . enjoyed it... it always makes me miss it more though when i am away all week lol...

good to have a chat today aswell mate !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> cheers Rob for the session mate . enjoyed it... it always makes me miss it more though when i am away all week lol...
> 
> good to have a chat today aswell mate !!!


did you outlift the weak pin cushion?


----------



## expletive

Chat went as follows:

"Who's your daddy?"

"You are Flinty"

"Thats mr Flinty to you biatch, now don't speak with your mouth full"


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> did you outlift the weak pin cushion?


i wont even grace that with a fcukin response . camel shagger X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> i wont even grace that with a fcukin response . camel shagger X


pmsl thats a yes then, what did you train?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cheers Rob for the session mate . enjoyed it... it always makes me miss it more though when i am away all week lol...
> 
> good to have a chat today aswell mate !!!


Was a good one mate, always a good session!

Was a good chat too, do as discussed, all four of them!!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> pmsl thats a yes then, what did you train?


Shut it cous cous!!

Chest, Bit of Shoulders, Bit of Tri's


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Chat went as follows:
> 
> "Who's your daddy?"
> 
> "You are Flinty"
> 
> "Thats mr Flinty to you biatch, now don't speak with your mouth full"


have we had that conversation before mate ???

actually if we had it would have been

Whos your daddy

"you are flinty"

"Now expletive are you going to put down them lego bricks and lift something heavy"

"But flinty thats all i can lift"

"flinty " shaking his head lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> have we had that conversation before mate ???
> 
> actually if we had it would have been
> 
> Whos your daddy
> 
> "you are flinty"
> 
> "Now expletive are you going to put down them lego bricks and lift something heavy"
> 
> "But flinty thats all i can lift"
> 
> "flinty " shaking his head lol...


Pmsl!

Yeah I heard about that chat, lego bricks for the stronglift training, sticklebricks for hypertrophy routines


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Yeah I heard about that chat, lego bricks for the stronglift training, sticklebricks for hypertrophy routines


He couldnt lift fcukin sticklebricks.. weak cnut !!!

18 stone of pure fcukin cake mixture lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

You're gonna ache like the girl you are splinty:tongue:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You're gonna ache like the girl you are splinty:tongue:


i will mate no doubt. but im still a fcukin animal bro !!!


----------



## expletive

Mate I could lift a Q'Tip and id still grow like a mofo

Might not be the strongest but I'm going to be the biggest


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Mate I could lift a Q'Tip and id still grow like a mofo
> 
> Might not be the strongest but I'm going to be the biggest


you already are , the biggest cnut lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> He couldnt lift fcukin sticklebricks.. weak cnut !!!
> 
> 18 stone of pure fcukin cake mixture lol !!!


PUMPED!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Mate I could lift a Q'Tip and id still grow like a mofo
> 
> Might not be the strongest but I'm going to be the biggest


Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i recon if i lose 100lb i will still be biggest! :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i recon if i lose 100lb i will still be biggest! :whistling:


you knpow how to lose 100 pounds easily mate ??

let go of expletives hand in the forest lol !!!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you knpow how to lose 100 pounds easily mate ??
> 
> let go of expletives hand in the forest lol !!!!


Explains a lot ......


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you knpow how to lose 100 pounds easily mate ??
> 
> let go of expletives hand in the forest lol !!!!


You know i do'nt think i ever will lose,i seem to be growin more muscle again!????


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Explains a lot ......
> 
> View attachment 79003


but in this story the house is made from slin pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You know i do'nt think i ever will lose,i seem to be growin more muscle again!????


thats the whole idea i believe mate, i could be wrong as i know fcuk all !!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Explains a lot ......
> 
> View attachment 79003


You do not even weigh 100 oz's ya cnut:blowme:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thats the whole idea i believe mate, i could be wrong as i know fcuk all !!!


What 385 lbs ripped mmmmmmm!?!?!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> What 385 lbs ripped mmmmmmm!?!?!


if you ever get there mate then i will buy your book !!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You do not even weigh 100 oz's ya cnut:blowme:


That hurt


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> What 385 lbs ripped mmmmmmm!?!?!


Only thing that'll be ripped is your ar5e :w00t:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> That hurt


well mate you looked better than 100 oz today bro ....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well mate you looked better than 100 oz today bro ....


Why thank you sir :rockon:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Only thing that'll be ripped is your ar5e :w00t:


my point!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Why thank you sir :rockon:


Waitin for the boom boom flint,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> Waitin for the boom boom flint,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Don't think your gonna get it, their bromance is in full swing again


----------



## flinty90

ok this journal is fcukin serious thanks,. you guys are ruining it with your silly comments :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Don't think your gonna get it, their bromance is in full swing again


come on mate you have your forest walks with big lbs.. at least we share a love for the gym pmsl !!!

jelly cnut !!


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Don't think your gonna get it, their bromance is in full swing again


Don't hate us


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> come on mate you have your forest walks with big lbs.. at least we share a love for the gym pmsl !!!
> 
> jelly cnut !!


You give forced reps a whole new name bro!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You give forced reps a whole new name bro!


haha you give slapdash a whole new meaning too pmsl


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> haha you give slapdash a whole new meaning too pmsl


Is that in the dictionary bro?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Is that in the dictionary bro?


yes look under

"cnut"


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes look under
> 
> "cnut"


What pansycvnt trains rare!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> What pansycvnt trains rare!


quality not quantity !!!


----------



## TELBOR

slap-dash

adverb

1.

in a hasty, haphazard manner: He assembled the motor slapdash.

adjective

2.

hasty and careless; offhand: a slapdash answer.

Hows that!?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> quality not quantity !!!


Well snail and ...............


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> slap-dash
> 
> adverb
> 
> 1.
> 
> in a hasty, haphazard manner: He assembled the motor slapdash.
> 
> adjective
> 
> 2.
> 
> hasty and careless; offhand: a slapdash answer.
> 
> Hows that!?


Oh mate you didnt have to do that ... the cnut would have found it eventually !!!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well snail and ...............


now you have lost me. i dont understand pygmy ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Oh mate you didnt have to do that ... the cnut would have found it eventually !!!


Would he fcuk!

He uses a sat nav to get to the fridge, poor sod


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Would he fcuk!
> 
> He uses a sat nav to get to the fridge, poor sod


looks like he found the cnut though didnt he hahahaha !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> looks like he found the cnut though didnt he hahahaha !!!


Think he found 2 of them :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Think he found 2 of them :lol:


well i wouldnt like to say, as i dont think thats a nice thing to say ... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well i wouldnt like to say, as i dont think thats a nice thing to say ... :whistling:


Your right, what was I thinking.....

I'll sleep on it!

Toodle pip


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Your right, what was I thinking.....
> 
> I'll sleep on it!
> 
> Toodle pip


night lover !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> night lover !!!


Don't forget clocks lol!


----------



## biglbs

Does your wife know you now?

Postman stays?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Does your wife know you now?
> 
> Postman stays?


my wife is great and i trust her with my life !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> my wife is great and i trust her with my life !!!


Good!


----------



## flinty90

sat here drinking a couple of ice cold Badger Golden glory bottles of beer, going down a treat ...

off out for a ride on my penis (sorry i meant bike tomorrow with her) looking forward to a good day out !!!

life is good at this minute in time !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sat here drinking a couple of ice cold Badger Golden glory bottles of beer, going down a treat ...
> 
> off out for a ride on my penis (sorry i meant bike tomorrow with her) looking forward to a good day out !!!
> 
> life is good at this minute in time !!!


Enjoy,

the grind comes for us all monday,

so have a great day out!

Next weekend is only days away! :innocent:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Enjoy,
> 
> the grind comes for us all monday,
> 
> so have a great day out!
> 
> Next weekend is only days away! :innocent:


Dont remind me about monday mate , im dreading it already !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Dont remind me about monday mate , im dreading it already !!


I remeber those days mate

,fookin hard,it aint so bad now---as ya get older and richer it eases,

keep at it,you will get there .

We have sun -tues inc free these days,it's cool,

but earnt!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I remeber those days mate
> 
> ,fookin hard,it aint so bad now---as ya get older and richer it eases,
> 
> keep at it,you will get there .
> 
> We have sun -tues inc free these days,it's cool,
> 
> but earnt!


richer is not a problem for me mate ...

but older is pmsl !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> richer is not a problem for me mate ...
> 
> but older is pmsl !!!


I have no prob with either!

My life is dedicated to my family now and my daughter at three benefits greatly from seeing me daily and when i take her to nursery she loves me to pick her up pmsl


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I have no prob with either!
> 
> My life is dedicated to my family now and my daughter at three benefits greatly from seeing me daily and when i take her to nursery she loves me to pick her up pmsl


im proud of you mate i really am..

repped !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im proud of you mate i really am..
> 
> repped !!


I have my moments cvnt!x


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> I have no prob with either!
> 
> My life is dedicated to my family now and my daughter at three benefits greatly from seeing me daily and when i take her to nursery she loves me to pick her up pmsl


There is nothing like it is there.

For the first 5 years of my daughters life I looked after her during the day.

As a baby

A toddler

and finally school

I worked evenings so it panned out great, wouldn't have missed it for the world


----------



## flinty90

Well me and the wife have just got back from a lovely ride out to castleton for breakfast. its lovely out. now shopping for some boots..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> now shopping for some boots..


Those knee highs we spoke about mate :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Those knee highs we spoke about mate :lol:


Thigh highs are more his style, come on x x


----------



## flinty90

well i managed some pink kinky boots thanks.. i didnt look right in the thigh highs, they were chaffing my ballbag !!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> well i managed some pink kinky boots thanks.. i didnt look right in the thigh highs, they were chaffing my ballbag !!!


are they for your drag weekend? Did you get that dress you were after


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> are they for your drag weekend? Did you get that dress you were after


no there for work, and yo ustill have that dress you cnut, bout time you gave it back, its too big for you now anyway X


----------



## Queenie

I never thought I'd actually read the words "chaffing my ballbag" ever.

So thanks for that flinty  x x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well i managed some pink kinky boots thanks.. i didnt look right in the thigh highs, they were chaffing my ballbag !!!


ankle boots would chafe your fuking ballbag bro....look like a pair of water filled johnnies on a rope lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ankle boots would chafe your fuking ballbag bro....look like a pair of water filled johnnies on a rope lol


Well bro now im natty yes you could be right lol....

how are you doing anyway you fcukin sweat from a baboons balls X


----------



## flinty90

well just had my daughter round and her boyfriend.. just been shooting with his rifle loved it...

anyway it always costs me money when she comes around lol cant help but still want to look after her , she is my baby after all....

nearly 17 years old , where does the time go !!!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Well bro now im natty yes you could be right lol....
> 
> how are you doing anyway you fcukin sweat from a baboons balls X


i'm good bro - just spent the day with my little girl, put her tobed and i get to get her up, showered and to nursery befor have to go again.....i savour every second with her as i only really get a day and a half a week atm.....i am looking for a place of my own now so she cancome stay with me now and then...i had such a fun day - she is hilarious


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm good bro - just spent the day with my little girl, put her tobed and i get to get her up, showered and to nursery befor have to go again.....i savour every second with her as i only really get a day and a half a week atm.....i am looking for a place of my own now so she cancome stay with me now and then...i had such a fun day - she is hilarious


Love it , your a good man mate , and a great dad and although she is young and probably doesnt understand much about it all yet, she will love you forever as i know you will have that little girl safe all her life wether your with her or not bro X


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i'm good bro - just spent the day with my little girl, put her tobed and i get to get her up, showered and to nursery befor have to go again.....i savour every second with her as i only really get a day and a half a week atm.....i am looking for a place of my own now so she cancome stay with me now and then...i had such a fun day - she is hilarious


How old is she dude?


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> How old is she dude?


4


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Love it , your a good man mate , and a great dad and although she is young and probably doesnt understand much about it all yet, she will love you forever as i know you will have that little girl safe all her life wether your with her or not bro X


i dont know if i'm that good a man bro lol....i'll do my best for her and thats all any of us can do.

she's got a fuking evil sense of humour - she fuking "washed"" my hair outside earlier and lobbed a tray of water over me - i was ****ing myself laughing at the little cnut lol


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i dont know if i'm that good a man bro lol....i'll do my best for her and thats all any of us can do.
> 
> she's got a fuking evil sense of humour - she fuking "washed"" my hair outside earlier and lobbed a tray of water over me - i was ****ing myself laughing at the little cnut lol


Lovely age my girl is 3 and the same awsome!

If you ever bring her to southend in the summer let me know as you can stop off at my gaff for a tea/loo break for her!


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Lovely age my girl is 3 and the same awsome!
> 
> If you ever bring her to southend in the summer let me know as you can stop off at my gaff for a tea/loo break for her!


nice one bud.....to be truthful, there are vry very few things in life made me a better man than having a daughter.....i'm crazy about her


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> nice one bud.....to be truthful, there are vry very few things in life made me a better man than having a daughter.....i'm crazy about her


You know that bro!

Just looking at her sleeping--priceless !

You and me both,she is the reason i changed!

Though feeding me her cupcakes was a set-back but you know what?

I don't care!

Try makin some with your girl,asda kit!Great fun!


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> You know that bro!
> 
> Just looking at her sleeping--priceless !
> 
> You and me both,she is the reason i changed!
> 
> Though feeding me her cupcakes was a set-back but you know what?
> 
> I don't care!
> 
> Try makin some with your girl,asda kit!Great fun!


i make fresh pasta...roast dinners, breakfasts of all sorts with her....her mum bakes with her - we want her to understad food from the start mate, very important


----------



## Uriel

she is growing tomatos, carrots, peas and strawberries this year lol


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i make fresh pasta...roast dinners, breakfasts of all sorts with her....her mum bakes with her - we want her to understad food from the start mate, very important


Us too,i think they will be fine bro!

My girl helped me bag up liver dishes today for cafe,

so much fun,normaly it can be a chore!


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Us too,i think they will be fine bro!
> 
> My girl helped me bag up liver dishes today for cafe,
> 
> so much fun,normaly it can be a chore!


we need to be cautious talking foody stuff in flintos journal....the cnut had a weird thing a whioe back - taking pics of his food and posting them.......it wasnt like opening the pages of delicious magazine....more like a wirches grimnoire pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> we need to be cautious talking foody stuff in flintos journal....the cnut had a weird thing a whioe back - taking pics of his food and posting them.......it wasnt like opening the pages of delicious magazine....more like a wirches grimnoire pmsl


I think he is gonna snitch some ideas of me soon--told him to buy a camping cooker for work to cook it on--seems logical-no?


----------



## luther1

Oh back in the day when Flinty would put a pic up of a joint of beef and eat the whole lot,the fat cnut


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> I think he is gonna snitch some ideas of me soon--told him to buy a camping cooker for work to cook it on--seems logical-no?


yeah - is camp so it stands to reason lol


----------



## luther1

I can picture the scene now,'gather round lads,Uncle Flintys just made you all a scwummy dinner on me camping stove'. Fcuking beans and a slice of mouldy bread


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I can picture the scene now,'gather round lads,Uncle Flintys just made you all a scwummy dinner on me camping stove'. Fcuking beans and a slice of mouldy bread


there will be4 pot noodles on the cnut in tepid water with the plastic @rse melted out the pot pmsl....he couldn't cook a fuking boiled egg


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> there will be4 pot noodles on the cnut in tepid water with the plastic @rse melted out the pot pmsl....he couldn't cook a fuking boiled egg


The fcuking idiot would fill the pot noodle with water and put it directly on flame,the plastic would melt all over it and it would be fcuked. All the blokes would be starving so they'd make him sit in the back of the van all week again


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> The fcuking idiot would fill the pot noodle with water and put it directly on flame,the plastic would melt all over it and it would be fcuked. All the blokes would be starving so they'd make him sit in the back of the van all week again


i reckon for afters there'd be a packet of mr Kippling apple tarts boiling like fuk on the flames in their little tinfoil trays -waiting to maime his workmates as the 450*C filling hits their lips - the dangerouse fuker lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i reckon for afters there'd be a packet of mr Kippling apple tarts boiling like fuk on the flames in their little tinfoil trays -waiting to maime his workmates as the 450*C filling hits their lips - the dangerouse fuker lol


He'd then say to them 'at least theres one consolation lads,the six aluminium trays can go in the scrap metal pile'


----------



## Uriel

after melting 5 transid vans into molten sh1t stains - i reckon his boss might finally see the sense in having a laugh at the twice a year beard growing and finally let the uselss cnut go lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> after melting 5 transid vans into molten sh1t stains - i reckon his boss might finally see the sense in having a laugh at the twice a year beard growing and finally let the uselss cnut go lol


They'll never let some cnut go thats on half the minimum wage and does all the $hit jobs no-one else wants to


----------



## flinty90

whats that luther ? Talking to you. And uriel i take all that i said about you being a good bloke your a cnut .


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> . And uriel i take all that i said about you being a good bloke your a cnut .


i knew u'd see sense mate pmsl


----------



## flinty90

get fcuked you luther loving cnut x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked you luther loving cnut x


come the fuk on man - get us a pic of a very average bowl of cereal up in the morning or toast/marmite - pmsl.......we all know u are dying the fuk to do it lol


----------



## luther1

He had to get a new memory card for his camera because hes got so many food pictures on there. Don't be shy Flinty,put some on here you cnut.we won't take the pi$$


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> He had to get a new memory card for his camera because hes got so many food pictures on there. Don't be shy Flinty,put some on here you cnut.we won't take the pi$$


he's got a load of the pics on x hamster.......all the normal people looking for porn think WTF and have they clicked on the "little Chefs" site but flinty is there with it on wiide screen.....legs akimbo - face down with the handle o his wifes curling tongs up his sh1tter, a clothes peg on each nipple with his chpper between his hairy belly and a sheet of 80 grit wet n dry....making semen flavoured grinding paste for his supper - the sick cnut lol


----------



## flinty90

Same old comments luther. same old avi too. i greive for you bro


----------



## luther1

I genuinely would put a new pic up but the ukm keeps telling me that the pics too big and i don't know how to downsize it


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I genuinely would put a new pic up but the ukm keeps telling me that the pics too big and i don't know how to downsize it


Yeah ok kenny x


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I genuinely would put a new pic up but the ukm keeps telling me that the pics too big and i don't know how to downsize it


we had this convo about 4 months ago you fuking cnut tard


----------



## luther1

You'll have the same again in another 4. I'll get some old sort round here to get one up. Then i'll stick one up her as a thanks


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Then i'll stick one up her as a thanks


why annoy her, leave er totally unsatisfied and ultimately make her seek same gender sex - jst for helping u? pmsl


----------



## luther1

She might want 15st of lean awesome L-unit smashing his love gun into her tight little muff and several orgasms to follow with her eyes rolling to the back of her head like a fairground fruit machine before the jackpot spews out.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> She might want 15st of lean awesome L-unit smashing his love gun into her tight little muff and several orgasms to follow with her eyes rolling to the back of her head like a fairground fruit machine before the jackpot spews out.


well - if that floats her boat - pass her on.........she can try 17 stone of inter c untinental ballistic love muscle hitting her like a fuking assault chain gun after chewing her out of her bra and knickers and licking her like a lollipop lol


----------



## biglbs

I take it the cookers a bad idea then guys? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Having a tough week so far at work guys. i know its nice to be outside all day in the sun. but fcuk me its hard going when your sweating your cnut off for 10 hours welding.... food been spot on this week so far. diet going well. off to gym tonight to do a weight session. wont be heavy but will try and make it pay.. have a good one guys. try and enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## Queenie

Glad to hear you're nailing the food this week  stay hydrated and enjoy your gym sesh tonight big bear x x


----------



## Guest

Have a good un mucka.


----------



## Greshie

Stay focused big boy, and a light weights session is better than none at all !


----------



## flinty90

I shall ensure its as heavy and intense as i can manage..


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> I shall ensure its as heavy and intense as i can manage..


Man i haven t been in here in a while

Have a good session Snow flake


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I shall ensure its as heavy and intense as i can manage..


Make it count mate!!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good weekend mate :thumb:

Well deserved rest!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good weekend mate :thumb:
> 
> Well deserved rest!!


Cheers bro. got in at 11:45pm last night. 18 hour shift. still in bed at minute and loving it. off to gym later to blast myself. then off to drag racing. hope you all have a good weekend. oh and that garstang job is now all finished thank fcuk. onto mersey next week for me i think ..x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Cheers bro. got in at 11:45pm last night. 18 hour shift. still in bed at minute and loving it. off to gym later to blast myself. then off to drag racing. hope you all have a good weekend. oh and that garstang job is now all finished thank fcuk. onto mersey next week for me i think ..x


Lap the sleep up !!

Hope its a good weekend mate :thumb:

Let's hope the new site your on has a decent gym on the doorstep


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Cheers bro. got in at 11:45pm last night. 18 hour shift. still in bed at minute and loving it. off to gym later to blast myself. then off to drag racing. hope you all have a good weekend. oh and that garstang job is now all finished thank fcuk. onto mersey next week for me i think ..x


Get up you lazy cnut. :lol:

Plenty of good gyms in and around liverpool mate, so you should be sorted. Uriel is not far from there some weeks as well, you may get to show him how its done. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Just smashed gym as hard as possible today. you can tell im natty only managed 110 kg for a measly 10 reps lol. but still felt well.. of to drag racing now. see you all laters x


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Just smashed gym as hard as possible today. you can tell im natty only managed 110 kg for a measly 10 reps lol. but still felt well.. of to drag racing now. see you all laters x


Natty scumbag.

Saying that I am not hitting 110kg yet, however big push next week! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> Get up you lazy cnut. :lol:
> 
> Plenty of good gyms in and around liverpool mate, so you should be sorted. Uriel is not far from there some weeks as well, you may get to show him how its done. :thumb:


yeah i'm only 25 miles down the road you giant natty pansy potter lol.....

110?? for bench...i can make that hover at eye level just by willing it pmsl


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> Just smashed gym as hard as possible today. you can tell im natty only managed 110 kg for a measly 10 reps lol. but still felt well.. of to drag racing now. see you all laters x


haha, ya dirty natty basket! oh wait...nevermind :whistling: . How you been mate? Good to see your smashing it hard dude :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> haha, ya dirty natty basket! oh wait...nevermind :whistling: . How you been mate? Good to see your smashing it hard dude :thumb:


hey bro im good thanks..

had sh1ts though for a couple of days , cant keep anything in me at minute just coming out like water ....

not seen you for ages bro how you keeping


----------



## flinty90

well guys and gals , and luther oh and Uri..

just got back from work, snow stopped play on m6 yetserday and there finishing half day oday, really looking forward now to a nice long weekend, hopefully some decent food and a couple of good sessions in the gym...

really happy to be home ..

hope you lot are still doing well and hard on it..

still natty and proud lol... well not proud but natty .. i feel like luther must feel all the time .. pmsl !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> hey bro im good thanks..
> 
> had sh1ts though for a couple of days , cant keep anything in me at minute just coming out like water ....
> 
> not seen you for ages bro how you keeping


What you got man, food poisoning??

Am getting there bro, job found, back training, going forward etc...Apart from your watery sh*ts, how you been man??


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> What you got man, food poisoning??
> 
> Am getting there bro, job found, back training, going forward etc...Apart from your watery sh*ts, how you been man??


i have been ok mate, not been training a lot due to work and stuff. but still getting 1 good weights session in per week and a couple of cardio sessions..

work has been fcukin hectic but i think i can see an end to the busy period in next few weeks so will be back on it hard core style... so chumps better wach out cos flintmeister will be back with a vengeance !!!

glad your back training mate and that your job is sorted.. onwards and upwards dude !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha, and whats all this natty talk from the Flintmyster?? Also, wheres Rob?


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Haha, and whats all this natty talk from the Flintmyster?? Also, wheres Rob?


yeah mate thought i may aswell take a break after 20 weeks on.... whilst i was working i was going to cruise but with not training much i thought fcuk it and came off. been natty for 4 weeks now...

Rob will be in ginger bens journal pulling someones willy talking about gay steroids and how big they all are nowadays !!! pmsl !!!

i think its cum on a biscuit day in there thursdays , last one to come eats the cum soaked hobnob !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate thought i may aswell take a break after 20 weeks on.... whilst i was working i was going to cruise but with not training much i thought fcuk it and came off. been natty for 4 weeks now...
> 
> Rob will be in ginger bens journal pulling someones willy talking about gay steroids and how big they all are nowadays !!! pmsl !!!
> 
> i think its cum on a biscuit day in there thursdays , last one to come eats the cum soaked hobnob !!!


Lmao!! Thats not a good game  ...

Fair enough dude, so when you back on?? or are you enjoying your low swinging testicles to much??


----------



## Ginger Ben

[quote=flinty90;3013720

yeah mate thought i may aswell take a break after 20 weeks on.... whilst i was working i was going to cruise but with not training much i thought fcuk it and came off. been natty for 4 weeks now...

Rob will be in ginger bens journal pulling someones willy talking about gay steroids and how big they all are nowadays !!! pmsl !!!

i think its cum on a biscuit day in there thursdays , last one to come eats the cum soaked hobnob !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> well guys and gals , and luther oh and Uri..
> 
> just got back from work, snow stopped play on m6 yetserday and there finishing half day oday, really looking forward now to a nice long weekend, hopefully some decent food and a couple of good sessions in the gym...
> 
> really happy to be home ..
> 
> hope you lot are still doing well and hard on it..
> 
> still natty and proud lol... well not proud but natty .. i feel like luther must feel all the time .. pmsl !!!


Enjoy the long weekend bud

:beer:


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Lmao!! Thats not a good game  ...
> 
> Fair enough dude, so when you back on?? or are you enjoying your low swinging testicles to much??


im not telling anyone when i go back on, just going to do it... lol..


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Enjoy the long weekend bud
> 
> :beer:


you too matey !! you got any plans !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> you too matey !! you got any plans !!!


Out on the town sunday night, then relaxing with the missus monday/tuesday, you?


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Out on the town sunday night, then relaxing with the missus monday/tuesday, you?


im having a couple of sessions in gym mate, depending on weather i will get bike out, but i will be mostly relaxing and spending time with family bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Rob will be in ginger bens journal pulling someones willy talking about gay steroids and how big they all are nowadays !!! pmsl !!!


You know me to well :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> You know me to well :lol:


fcuk me thought you had lost directions to this journal.. too much w4nking makes you blind apparently lol !!


----------



## luther1

Good to see you back mate,we've had to put up with ginger Ben for Weeks and quite frankly,I can't stand the cnut


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Good to see you back mate,we've had to put up with ginger Ben for Weeks and quite frankly,I can't stand the cnut


mate i know what ya mean lol.. looking good in your avi bro is that a recent one :whistling: ..

seriously how are you doing mate ??


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> mate i know what ya mean lol.. looking good in your avi bro is that a recent one :whistling: ..
> 
> seriously how are you doing mate ??


Im fine thanks bro. Been on a gram a week since March which I'll run until the end of April. Weight hasn't changed but ive lost some fat so all is good.

I guess you just cant get your teeth into diet or gym at the moment can you. Do you know when you'll be local again . it looks like Rob ia going to be the main man and he needs a kick in the bollox


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Im fine thanks bro. Been on a gram a week since March which I'll run until the end of April. Weight hasn't changed but ive lost some fat so all is good.
> 
> I guess you just cant get your teeth into diet or gym at the moment can you. Do you know when you'll be local again . it looks like Rob ia going to be the main man and he needs a kick in the bollox


should be local again in a couple of weeks mate...

Rob is doing well bro .. still we will see how well when i fcukin destroy the cnut in the gym.. natty or not he wont take me out bro.. that will be the day i either congratulate him for his efforts, or quit for bieng a fcukin weak loser lol !!!

you should really get a couple of recent pics on here though mate, you must be looking pretty good nick at minute pal !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Im fine thanks bro. *Been on a gram a week since March which I'll run until the end of April. Weight hasn't changed* but ive lost some fat so all is good.
> 
> I guess you just cant get your teeth into diet or gym at the moment can you. Do you know when you'll be local again . it looks like Rob ia going to be the main man and he needs a kick in the bollox


Mate seriously what the f*ck are you doing wrong? You said you didnt gain anything on the last gear you was using either


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Mate seriously what the f*ck are you doing wrong? You said you didnt gain anything on the last gear you was using either


what you mean bro ????

he has lost fat .. weight may not have to change drastically but tone and definition could have ???

hard to say without a picture to show changes !!!


----------



## luther1

I'll get a couple taken over the weekend by someone and get them them up. Got to show these chancers what a proper unit looks liked


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'll get a couple taken over the weekend by someone and get them them up. Got to show these chancers what a proper unit looks liked


LOL mate with all the fcukin hypoe you have done i seriously hope your going to bring it.. cos you will get laughed off of here if not Noaudi the third lol X


----------



## luther1

Im almost no carbs due to awfull bloat so my weight gain was never going to be quick just on high protein. Im two stone heavier than my avi tho


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> what you mean bro ????
> 
> he has lost fat .. weight may not have to change drastically but tone and definition could have ???
> 
> hard to say without a picture to show changes !!!


1G of test a week is going to put some weight on mate whether its water or muscle, im on clen+t3 but still gaining on just 600mg of test


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Im almost no carbs due to awfull bloat so my weight gain was never going to be quick just on high protein. Im two stone heavier than my avi tho


You taking an AI bro? I dont get any bloat at all atm i take 1mg of Arimidex EOD, but i dont eat too much carbs


----------



## luther1

No ai but I do have adex on hand. No gyno issues so didnt bother. Might start 1e3d


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> No ai but I do have adex on hand. No gyno issues so didnt bother. Might start 1e3d


You dont wait until you have gyno issues before you take an AI mate, its used to stop the whole process happening, it also helps with water retention and raises testosterone.

Id take it at 1mg EOD mate tbh especially with that dose of Test, your probably water bloated mainly.


----------



## flinty90

i found AI really did nothing but took the flushing sensation away for me to be fair.. maybe it did reduce bloat a little but not as noticeable as i thought it would do. mind you i was on half of a tab eod !!


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> You dont wait until you have gyno issues before you take an AI mate, its used to stop the whole process happening, it also helps with water retention and raises testosterone.
> 
> Id take it at 1mg EOD mate tbh especially with that dose of Test, your probably water bloated mainly.


too much though mate and you can reduce test !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> too much though mate and you can reduce test !!!


Arimidex doesnt reduce test at all mate it actually raises testosterone production, it reduces estrogen massivly tho which is what causes the water retention.

It really depends on what look your going for tbh, if you want the bloated bulky look to make you look big then dont bother with it.


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Arimidex doesnt reduce test at all mate it actually raises testosterone production, it reduces estrogen massivly tho which is what causes the water retention.
> 
> It really depends on what look your going for tbh, if you want the bloated bulky look to make you look big then dont bother with it.


yes mate mission accomplished lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Im almost no carbs due to awfull bloat so my weight gain was never going to be quick just on high protein. Im two stone heavier than my avi tho[/quote
> 
> Piccies or b/s time now,come on loofer!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> hey leave the loof alone you bully...
> 
> show us a pic of your face or i call BS that you actually have a head lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> yes mate mission accomplished lol !!!


Lol im sure luther is going for that look going by his moobs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol im sure luther is going for that look going by his moobs


The only 'look' that cnut gets is one of concern from the parents at the schools he hangs out by


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Rob is doing well bro .. still we will see how well when i fcukin destroy the cnut in the gym.. natty or not he wont take me out bro.. that will be the day i either congratulate him for his efforts, or quit for bieng a fcukin weak loser lol !!!


Can't wait for this weekend - how gay!

2 sessions in 3 days, its like christmas for me 

But will defo be a good couple of sessions! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Bunch of bullies I bet the cnut is swole and biding his time before he throws up some pics... Either that or he's a skinny fat cnut and is ashamed of what he sees in the mirror


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bunch of bullies I bet the cnut is swole and biding his time before he throws up some pics... Either that or he's a skinny fat cnut and is ashamed of what he sees in the mirror


I honestly think it's the first and he's been winding us all up mate


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3014446]Ben:3014446[/URL] said:


> I honestly think it's the first and he's been winding us all up mate


Same here the unassuming cnut probably looks awesome


----------



## luther1

I've got Jenny from the gym coming round to take some pics. I might wear a pair of skimpy kax and make sure i've got a nice lazy lob and see if her knees buckle when i unveil the legend


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've got Jenny from the gym coming round to take some pics. I might wear a pair of skimpy kax and make sure i've got a nice lazy lob and see if her knees buckle when i unveil the legend


Might as well show her the GH you picked up mate..........

Genital Herpes


----------



## Breda

luther1:3014631 said:


> I've got Jenny from the gym coming round to take some pics. I might wear a pair of skimpy kax and make sure i've got a nice lazy lob and see if her knees buckle when i unveil the legend


Nobody wants to see your 1 inch semi bro, her knees won't buckle but have a bucket handy because she will gag from the stench of cheese emitting from your Y fronts


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Might as well show her the GH you picked up mate..........
> 
> Genital Herpes


i'd be catching that of her mate. She split from her husband about a month ago and is like a dog on heat. As i'm probably the biggest unit down the 'country club' (and believe me,its not hard) then she'll probably want to climb on my pogo stick and bounce around for an hour or two,the tart


----------



## Uriel

hello benders, WTF is this old has been journal doing at the top lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel:3014845 said:


> hello benders, WTF is this old has been journal doing at the top lol


Absolutely fcuk all bro

Luther just been makin the same excuses and telling fairytales of women he's never met


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Absolutely fcuk all bro
> 
> Luther just been makin the same excuses and telling fairytales of women he's never met


Did they have a cock up his Heynoos this time? The bent cnut


----------



## Breda

Uriel:3014864 said:


> Did they have a cock up his Heynoos this time? The bent cnut


The cnut wishes.. he's been stroking his own pecker so long he'd blow his load from a peck on the cheek


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> The cnut wishes.. he's been stroking his own pecker so long he'd blow his load from a peck on the cheek


more like a pecker on his ass cheek


----------



## Breda

Uriel:3014899 said:


> more like a pecker on his ass cheek


The cnut would get a steaming hard on from an ant bite


----------



## Breda

straughany10:3014916 said:


> Hows it hanging brother? havent spoke in a while, your training gannen ok?


Yea mate not bad thanks for askin


----------



## Breda

straughany10:3014929 said:


> it was meant for flinty mate but i'm pleased you good to mate haha ;-)


Flinty speaks thru me mate... Subliminal messagin... He also to me to tell you that his almost redundant journal is pointless now as he no longer trains and is natty :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Flinty speaks thru me mate... Subliminal messagin... He also to me to tell you that his almost redundant journal is pointless now as he no longer trains and is natty :lol:


Fcuk you mate im still training , just finished smashing a shoulders session . loved it really had a good session. my mate who has injured his shoulder just trained me through his new routine..

loved it..

And Breda like i say just giving you time to catch up chocolate bear lol...

Hey straughnay im great mate thanks , nice to see you around these parts again mate , i thought you had gone to TM never to return.. how are you doing pal...

dinner tonight is chicken mash and yorkshire pudding ,, ohhh yeaaahhh ...

ouch my shoulders are hurting already lol...


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3014985 said:


> Fcuk you mate im still training , just finished smashing a shoulders session . loved it really had a good session. my mate who has injured his shoulder just trained me through his new routine..
> 
> loved it..
> 
> And Breda like i say just giving you time to catch up chocolate bear lol...
> 
> Hey straughnay im great mate thanks , nice to see you around these parts again mate , i thought you had gone to TM never to return.. how are you doing pal...
> 
> dinner tonight is chicken mash and yorkshire pudding ,, ohhh yeaaahhh ...
> 
> ouch my shoulders are hurting already lol...


Haha I'll never catch you up snow man you're a strong boy... I'd love and hate at the same Time to train with you

Good to hear you still smashin yourself to bits and lovin it bro


----------



## flinty90

straughany10 said:


> No mate i'm still on TM but still look on here occassionally, started posting again a few days ago.
> 
> Not much has changed with me mate, still got the owld jelly belly and little bitch tit, go away to thailand in 9 weeks so i'm hoping it will have finally gone by then.
> 
> OOOh aye, am still weak as **** on my lifts hahahahaha


havent you been working with Con and others mate ??? surely you have gained something from all that coaching you paid for ???


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Haha I'll never catch you up snow man you're a strong boy... I'd love and hate at the same Time to train with you
> 
> Good to hear you still smashin yourself to bits and lovin it bro


would love to train with you mate i really would... it will happen soon i promise !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3015018 said:


> would love to train with you mate i really would... it will happen soon i promise !!!


Any time mate. Would be a pleasure


----------



## flinty90

OK Uriel has fcukin gone and done it too me again... So from tomorrow i will be on 1 gram of test every 5 days for 10 weeks get that fcuker in me..

will also be not counting what i eat but it will be a lot of cleanest food i can get. and smash the protein in me...

this will also give me motivation to get to a better gym and smash the weights every time i can at least 3 sessions per week...

im already buzzing love it...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> OK Uriel has fcukin gone and done it too me again... So from tomorrow i will be on 1 gram of test every 5 days for 10 weeks get that fcuker in me..
> 
> will also be not counting what i eat but it will be a lot of cleanest food i can get. and smash the protein in me...
> 
> this will also give me motivation to get to a better gym and smash the weights every time i can at least 3 sessions per week...
> 
> im already buzzing love it...


Lol good work!!

My cruise is meant to be 8 weeks but

I hadn't started it yet and already wondering if 4 is enough


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol good work!!
> 
> My cruise is meant to be 8 weeks but
> 
> I hadn't started it yet and already wondering if 4 is enough


4 is enough lol.... Uriel told me !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3015281 said:


> OK Uriel has fcukin gone and done it too me again... So from tomorrow i will be on 1 gram of test every 5 days for 10 weeks get that fcuker in me..
> 
> will also be not counting what i eat but it will be a lot of cleanest food i can get. and smash the protein in me...
> 
> this will also give me motivation to get to a better gym and smash the weights every time i can at least 3 sessions per week...
> 
> im already buzzing love it...


Welcome back


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> would love to train with you mate i really would... it will happen soon i promise !!!


When we coming down mate ?

Is it 3 weeks time ?


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Welcome back


although i never really left . Thanks anyway lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> When we coming down mate ?
> 
> Is it 3 weeks time ?


as long as its not next weekend then im fine whenever..

taking lads to the gadget show next weekend !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> 4 is enough lol.... Uriel told me !!!


the maschine needs 6 inputs...........training, gear, food, beer, sleep and cnut......and sleep can be put off for cnut, that is the law

the maschine doesn not need cruise - it just annoys it


----------



## Breda

Can cnut substitute 2 of the other 5 elements at any one time


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Can cnut substitute 2 of the other 5 elements at any one time


i was struggling after gear & cnut TBH lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> 4 is enough lol.... Uriel told me !!!


Good enough!


----------



## flinty90

shoulders are in bits today, feels mint .. ahh well see if this gear soothes them lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> shoulders are in bits today, feels mint .. ahh well see if this gear soothes them lol !!!


Hope the gear has gone in :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Hope the gear has gone in :thumb:


***** please. if i say it i do it lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ***** please. if i say it i do it lol !!!


Excellent!

And I aint so brown anymore pmsl!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Excellent!
> 
> And I aint so brown anymore pmsl!


really ??? i thought i was training with breda ... excet the weights are a bit higher pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> really ??? i thought i was training with breda ... excet the weights are a bit higher pmsl !!!


Pmsl!

I'd rep that but I need to whore about a little 

AM or PM tomorrow..... ?


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I'd rep that but I need to whore about a little
> 
> AM or PM tomorrow..... ?


About same time as last time as it wasnt busy at all mate if that suits you ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> About same time as last time as it wasnt busy at all mate if that suits you ??


Sounds good to me, I was going to say same, should be dead!!


----------



## Uriel

fuking dirty roiding cnut lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

filthy just filthy


----------



## flinty90

give me a break lads im a newbie :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

lookin lean flint eastwood, well done


----------



## flinty90

couple of pics from 20 minutes ago !!!


----------



## C.Hill

From what I can see mate your leaning out nicely! Good work.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> From what I can see mate your leaning out nicely! Good work.


thanks mate, still feel like im losing muscle though so im glad the juice is now flowing through my veins...

still got plenty of work to do i know but its always going to be slightly more difficult at the minute,, but im happy im off in the right direction again now mate !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Good man gear is your friend!


----------



## flinty90

oh heres a back shot too


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate, still feel like im losing muscle though so im glad the juice is now flowing through my veins...
> 
> still got plenty of work to do i know but its always going to be slightly more difficult at the minute,, but im happy im off in the right direction again now mate !!!


Yes mate, extra test feels like a safety net for maintaining muscle lol

Back and delts impressive too, just compare that picture where you started to these ones, big change.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate, extra test feels like a safety net for maintaining muscle lol
> 
> Back and delts impressive too, just compare that picture where you started to these ones, big change.


wish i had your stomach mate in your avi... if i was as lean as you i would look fcukin immense !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> wish i had your stomach mate in your avi... if i was as lean as you i would look fcukin immense !!!


Lol cheers mate Haha you wait till I get new pics up  gonna do one more blast then nattying it up for a good few months.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> oh heres a back shot too
> 
> View attachment 80733
> View attachment 80734


We shall do our best to destroy our backs tomorrow!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> We shall do our best to destroy our backs tomorrow!! :lol:


yeah im fcukin smashing back tomorrow mate ... like a mad man !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah im fcukin smashing back tomorrow mate ... like a mad man !!!


I'll have my pinkies warmed up :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll have my pinkies warmed up :lol:


what fcukin pinkies ??? you mean blackies lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what fcukin pinkies ??? you mean blackies lol !!


Lol!

Fancy rack pulls tomorrow?


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol!
> 
> Fancy rack pulls tomorrow?


mate whatever you want im going to rip the fcukin machines out the floor lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> mate whatever you want im going to rip the fcukin machines out the floor lol...


That's the spirit lol!


----------



## flinty90

im not joking... im going to fcuk it up !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

One jab of test and he's the incredible hulk


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> One jab of test and he's the incredible hulk


you obviously havent trained with me before mate lol... im same without jabbing lol !!!

Rob will tell you this X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im not joking... im going to fcuk it up !!!


I know u are lol!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you obviously havent trained with me before mate lol... im same without jabbing lol !!!
> 
> Rob will tell you this X


This is true stan!

We'll drag ya ar5e our end soon :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lots of back slapping and ball tickling going on in here......business as usual then


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lots of back slapping and ball tickling going on in here......business as usual then


ahh come on mate your journal has had its time whilst mines been off line dont get all jelly now im back my ginger prince pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ahh come on mate your journal has had its time whilst mines been off line dont get all jelly now im back my ginger prince pmsl !!!


lol it certainly has, all 460 something pages of the cnut, 459 of which are bollocks pmsl

Looking good in the avvy mate, black and white and out of focus suits you :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> This is true stan!
> 
> We'll drag ya ar5e our end soon :lol:


Hows the slin monster today then?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> lol it certainly has, all 460 something pages of the cnut, 459 of which are bollocks pmsl
> 
> Looking good in the avvy mate, black and white and out of focus suits you :laugh:


was going to do a crappy silloutte like yours but im not ginger so no need pmsl X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hows the slin monster today then?


LOL!

I'll be back on that 2/3 weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> was going to do a crappy silloutte like yours but im not ginger so no need pmsl X


Lol I'm going full colour, full frontal next time for the full glorious effect


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I'm going full colour, full frontal next time for the full glorious effect


to be fair your looking like a unit mate in your avi.... do you have a t shirt on or just got the w4nkest ginger tan lines ever pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'll be back on that 2/3 weeks


Embarrassing, didn't mean you mate, I said monster..... 

Pmsl glad its going well bud. Picking up my burr tomorrow. Tren o'clock


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Embarrassing, didn't mean you mate, I said monster.....
> 
> Pmsl glad its going well bud. Picking up my burr tomorrow. Tren o'clock


LMFAO .. classic reps to you sir X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> to be fair your looking like a unit mate in your avi.... do you have a t shirt on or just got the w4nkest ginger tan lines ever pmsl !!!


Lol thanks flints it's w4nl tan lines I'm afraid!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LMFAO .. classic reps to you sir X


Lol, thanks


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thanks flints it's w4nl tan lines I'm afraid!


PMSL you work in an office dont you ??? do you have a tanning lamp on your desk hehhe


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Embarrassing, didn't mean you mate, I said monster.....
> 
> Pmsl glad its going well bud. Picking up my burr tomorrow. Tren o'clock


**** :lol:

Enjoy the burr 

Grow time now AKA sleep!!

Toodle pip x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> PMSL you work in an office dont you ??? do you have a tanning lamp on your desk hehhe


Yeah I sit near the window lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> **** :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the burr
> 
> Grow time now AKA sleep!!
> 
> Toodle pip x


Night massive.. see you tomorrow text me in morning bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> **** :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the burr
> 
> Grow time now AKA sleep!!
> 
> Toodle pip x


Me too mate. Night all! Have a good one tomorrow.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Me too mate. Night all! Have a good one tomorrow.


night pal !!!


----------



## biglbs

Night John boy!Night Mary ellen! xx


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Studs!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Studs!!


Make us a brew there a good lad


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Make us a brew there a good lad


and me seeing as you woke me up at fcukin 7 :15 this morning ya cnut lol !!!

i had just finished getting sucked off X (fcukin dog will do owt to get let out at that time in morning ) pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> and me seeing as you woke me up at fcukin 7 :15 this morning ya cnut lol !!!
> 
> i had just finished getting sucked off X (fcukin dog will do owt to get let out at that time in morning ) pmsl


It was 7.16 

Pmsl! Ya dirty **** :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

mrs sucked me off for 2 seconds last night, stunk of p1ss so she just w4nked me off  woops


----------



## flinty90

i was enjoying it getting into the flow. and then Rob texts me to say morning... missus wasnt happy it put 5 extra minutes on the blow job... then he text me 2 more times to re iterate that he was ok pmsl !!!

he is a cnut but i have to love him X


----------



## Fatstuff

bless him, u should get him to text u when ur fcukin the mrs, if it puts an extra 5 mins on that then she might walk away content for a change


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3019308 said:


> mrs sucked me off for 2 seconds last night, stunk of p1ss so she just w4nked me off  woops


I hate it when that happens... You spend all week maturing your cheddar but they don't even want it... Ungreatful cows


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> bless him, u should get him to text u when ur fcukin the mrs, if it puts an extra 5 mins on that then she might walk away content for a change


hahahaha your an amateur bro.. when i fcuk my missus she walks nowhere for about 15 hours pmsl X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> hahahaha your an amateur bro.. when i fcuk my missus she walks nowhere for about 15 hours pmsl X


its all about rugmunching mate and then few pumps and blowing your load, its the way to a womans heart


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> hahahaha your an amateur bro.. when i fcuk my missus she walks nowhere for about 15 hours pmsl X


when uriel fcuks women they usually dont walk for 15 years (but they didnt walk for 15 years beforehand so it dont count)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> its all about rugmunching mate and then few pumps and blowing your load, its the way to a womans heart


dont get me wrong mate i dont like to go on for more than 10 minutes... it wastes my natural test levels lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> when uriel fcuks women they usually dont walk for 15 years (but they didnt walk for 15 years beforehand so it dont count)


PMSL well im not going back down that road .. i have had my mileage out of his disabled antics lol !!!

repps for you bro !!! if i can


----------



## TELBOR

Cheers for today mate :thumb:

Crippled back, bi's are still pumped, happy :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Cheers for today mate :thumb:
> 
> Crippled back, bi's are still pumped, happy :lol:


No probs bro... my back feels lovely and pumped and i keep getting cramp in my biceps when i bend my arm lol....

good session mate cant wait till monday (CHESTICLES) hahahahahahaahahaha "evil laugh"


----------



## eezy1

got any tips for the benchpress flinty?


----------



## flinty90

eezy1 said:


> got any tips for the benchpress flinty?


in what way mate ????

what do you feel you are struggling with pal ?

or do you mean exercises ??


----------



## eezy1

flinty90 said:


> in what way mate ????
> 
> what do you feel you are struggling with pal ?
> 
> or do you mean exercises ??


wanna add some poundage mate. even a slight increase would give me a boost right now cuz ive hit abit of a wall. bottom end of the rep is where i really struggle


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> No probs bro... my back feels lovely and pumped and i keep getting cramp in my biceps when i bend my arm lol....
> 
> good session mate cant wait till monday (CHESTICLES) hahahahahahaahahaha "evil laugh"


Ouch! Cramp in the guns aint nice lol!

Roll on monday


----------



## flinty90

eezy1 said:


> wanna add some poundage mate. even a slight increase would give me a boost right now cuz ive hit abit of a wall. bottom end of the rep is where i really struggle


its hard to advise mate as you are aware unless i have seen your form and what you lift like pal...

but to try and help presuming your technique is good.. good tricep ancillery exercises. good lat strength always helps with bench press..

also when your lifting the weight it should be lifted in a way that you are trying to rip the bar apart .. raise your chest up to the bar and keep all your body nice and tight...

a good arc in your lower back mate and keep it all tight .. really control the lowering down of the bar to your chest...

like i say its hard to put into text but definitely the extra work on back / core strength/ and triceps will give you that extra few kgs on your chest ..

what does your normal routine for chest looke like matey ???

you could also try floor presses mate that will give you a bit more variance .. just a couple of sets every 2 weeks etc .... it stops the momentum pressing and will give you a better press from static lower part of the movement !!!

hope this helps..

or just come and have a session with us and i will try and help you further mate lol

where abouts are you based ??


----------



## eezy1

flinty90 said:


> its hard to advise mate as you are aware unless i have seen your form and what you lift like pal...
> 
> but to try and help presuming your technique is good.. good tricep ancillery exercises. good lat strength always helps with bench press..
> 
> also when your lifting the weight it should be lifted in a way that you are trying to rip the bar apart .. raise your chest up to the bar and keep all your body nice and tight...
> 
> a good arc in your lower back mate and keep it all tight .. really control the lowering down of the bar to your chest...
> 
> like i say its hard to put into text but definitely the extra work on back / core strength/ and triceps will give you that extra few kgs on your chest ..
> 
> what does your normal routine for chest looke like matey ???
> 
> you could also try floor presses mate that will give you a bit more variance .. just a couple of sets every 2 weeks etc .... it stops the momentum pressing and will give you a better press from static lower part of the movement !!!
> 
> hope this helps..
> 
> or just come and have a session with us and i will try and help you further mate lol
> 
> where abouts are you based ??


lol im down south in bristol mate. thanks for the tips tho. i had another guy in the gym mention those floor presses so will look into them

typical chest sesh consists of BB, DB press, DB flies or machine flies, some cablework and finish up with some press ups. switch between incline n decline weekly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Try adding dips in mate. They are nick named upper body squats for a good reason! Will help with all areas of upper body needed for developing chest. Try them along with flintys advice too.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Try adding dips in mate. They are nick named upper body squats for a good reason! Will help with all areas of upper body needed for developing chest. Try them along with flintys advice too.


dips seriously fcuk my front delts... no doubt due to my form probably but i just dont like them at all !!!


----------



## C.Hill

Weighted dips hurt! If you can do them correctly the results are night and day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Weighted dips hurt! If you can do them correctly the results are night and day.


They are the daddy for overall upper body condition along with weighted pulls IMO. 

Flinty i used to get that too I found keeping upper body more upright and really concentrating on using triceps to do the movement rarer than shoulders and tris helped loads. Grip width and how tight your elbows are to your body make a big difference too.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> They are the daddy for overall upper body condition along with weighted pulls IMO.
> 
> Flinty i used to get that too I found keeping upper body more upright and really concentrating on using triceps to do the movement rarer than shoulders and tris helped loads. Grip width and how tight your elbows are to your body make a big difference too.


The last 6 weeks I've added weighted pullups to my back routine and i can see the difference already


----------



## flinty90

my back is fcukin minging already tonight ... and my shoulders from other day.. .. feels mint ...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> my back is fcukin minging already tonight ... and my shoulders from other day.. .. feels mint ...


I think a massage from the mrs is in order x x


----------



## flinty90

sounds like a plan actually queenie lol !!! XX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> sounds like a plan actually queenie lol !!! XX


Good aren't I?  lol x x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> my back is fcukin minging already tonight ... and my shoulders from other day.. .. feels mint ...


Good isn't it


----------



## luther1

Good was it?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Good was it?


Yeah it was mate, did things a little different.

3 workings sets on each exercise, but last one at 75% of 2nd set but really slow, lots of squeeze. Was good!

T-Bar rows we went crazy on reps, but felt great!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah it was mate, did things a little different.
> 
> 3 workings sets on each exercise, but last one at 75% of 2nd set but really slow, lots of squeeze. Was good!
> 
> T-Bar rows we went crazy on reps, but felt great!!


I'm thinking of hitting the 6-8 rep range again for a while. Been doing the higher rep stuff for months now and think I need a change. So that's it, I'm changing as of Monday


----------



## luther1

My pt alernates my rep ranges quite often and i can never decide (psycologically) what is best. Heavy weights,low reps and you feel fcuked after a workout,high reps low weights and you feel like you've done a girls workout


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> My pt alernates my rep ranges quite often and i can never decide (psycologically) what is best. Heavy weights,low reps and you feel fcuked after a workout,high reps low weights and you feel like you've done a girls workout


You have a pt for every session? High reps, low weights is gay. High reps, high weights (for the rep range) is the way forward for high rep sessions.


----------



## Fatstuff

Clearly a money grabbing fcuker


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Clearly a money grabbing fcuker


Clearly not a good pt


----------



## luther1

I've had a pt 4x week since the beginning of last August!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You have a pt for every session? High reps, low weights is gay. High reps, high weights (for the rep range) is the way forward for high rep sessions.


My bad,i meant high reps high weights!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've had a pt 4x week since the beginning of last August!


Sack him and spend your money on beef and gear


----------



## luther1

I said to him that i'm ok until i get a bird then the money will have to go on taking her out etc. Not fcuking happened has it? haha


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm thinking of hitting the 6-8 rep range again for a while. Been doing the higher rep stuff for months now and think I need a change. So that's it, I'm changing as of Monday


I need to do this too!


----------



## luther1

Is chalky out with his pof chick tonight? Probably got his tight armani t-shirt on that he had in that pic with the other homies months ago. Bet she fat,white and tattoo'd


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is chalky out with his pof chick tonight? Probably got his tight armani t-shirt on that he had in that pic with the other homies months ago. Bet she fat,white and tattoo'd


Fat, white, tats on her tits, leopard print leggings and a top cut farrrrrr too low.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I need to do this too!


Yes you do mate especially on the tren!

I was thinking it today at the gym. I hit 80kg for 20 reps on flat bench and remembered when 80 was my 5 rm!

Need to hit some 5x5 stuff again to get some raw strength going.

I want to do gvt again at some stage but that will have to wait until post next blast.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat, white, tats on her tits, leopard print leggings and a top cut farrrrrr too low.


Just rang me mum and she's still in,thank fcuk

Leeroy does like tatt titted white [email protected] with big hoop earings and white stillettos doesn't he haha


----------



## biglbs

You need a personal trainer--not a ---pr**k teaser bro. :confused1:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> You need a personal trainer--not a ---pr**k teaser bro. :confused1:


Oh fcuk me,lobes is in the house


----------



## luther1

Fcuk it,i'm going to have an easter egg and wash it down with a power shake. num num num num


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just rang me mum and she's still in,thank fcuk
> 
> Leeroy does like tatt titted white [email protected] with big hoop earings and white stillettos doesn't he haha


Trailer trash craves black cock and vice verse


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes you do mate especially on the tren!
> 
> I was thinking it today at the gym. I hit 80kg for 20 reps on flat bench and remembered when 80 was my 5 rm!
> 
> Need to hit some 5x5 stuff again to get some raw strength going.
> 
> I want to do gvt again at some stage but that will have to wait until post next blast.


True mate, strength is noticeable on the high reps so its time to change!

Should mix it up every 4/6 weeks anyway imo, but I'm crap at listening to my own advice pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Fcuk it,i'm going to have an easter egg and wash it down with a power shake. num num num num


Why the hell not it is chocolate time after all. I avoided Easter eggs today but did have a bit of sticky toffee pudding...


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuk it,i'm going to have an easter egg and wash it down with a power shake. num num num num


Can I have one dad?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> True mate, strength is noticeable on the high reps so its time to change!
> 
> Should mix it up every 4/6 weeks anyway imo, but I'm crap at listening to my own advice pmsl!


Lol me too I'd be awesome if I listened to my own advice! Pmsl


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Can I have one dad?!


Its Easter son,have two:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I may pin my pecs next week. 1ml tt in each. Thoughts pin cusion??


----------



## luther1

Why pecs GB?


----------



## biglbs

Been spreading Easter looove as could'nt love most of you again since last looove!


----------



## biglbs

aaaaaand now i have no looooove to give so tmoz i will,when my nutts have made some!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Why pecs GB?


Been getting some pip in quads last few jabs. Think it's time to switch it up. Been pinning left and right alternate weeks since January.

Plus it looks easier than gluts or delts when doing it yourself as can use both hands.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I may pin my pecs next week. 1ml tt in each. Thoughts pin cusion??


Do it! Worth a try and a new site isn't it, so all good preparation for a real blast


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Just rang me mum and she's still in,thank fcuk
> 
> Leeroy does like tatt titted white [email protected] with big hoop earings and white stillettos doesn't he haha


who doesnt? :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Morning you chimps... this first morning ROB hasnt woken me up mid blowie with a text pmsl....

i quite missed it tbf lol...

As far as the serious bit of conversation regarding changing weight versus rep ranges..

always a good idea every 3- 4 weeks to throw in a different couple of sessions per bodypart regarding this..

Listen guys dont be fully set in your ways in any session about what your going to do..

Do heavy sessions with low reps, then do a high repped moderate weight set or whatever.. there is nothing set in stone about how many reps you have to do per set this week or this session or even for this exercise..

varied 3 sets 4 sets 15 reps 6 reps a 20 rep blast on your 4th set..

all this is a great tool for making your muscle work harder, faster, more controlled, better squeeze, bigger weight extra rep

Follow how you feel in the gym per day and adapt every session to making sure you have hit as many variations as possible..

you hit your muscle from different angles most sessions i would bet dont you ???

so why not hit it from various work rates every session too ..

And listening to your own advice is normally the aspect of everyones training that we struggle with.... thats what makes the difference. and when you have had enough and you want to give in after 6 reps , its digging deep inside to get that to 8 - 10 reps (especially when pushing yourself on your own) thats what makes the difference ..

have a good easter guys X


----------



## Fatstuff

Wow, started off well talking about blow jobs, then just went downhill about training


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Wow, started off well talking about blow jobs, then just went downhill about training


Just trying to not be selfish and give you cnuts a bit of good advice, now you have posted started a new page and it will probably never be read lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha, lost amongst the spam - it's those little hidden jewels of wisdom that make it special, like an Easter egg hunt!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning you chimps... this first morning ROB hasnt woken me up mid blowie with a text pmsl....
> 
> i quite missed it tbf lol...
> 
> As far as the serious bit of conversation regarding changing weight versus rep ranges..
> 
> always a good idea every 3- 4 weeks to throw in a different couple of sessions per bodypart regarding this..
> 
> Listen guys dont be fully set in your ways in any session about what your going to do..
> 
> Do heavy sessions with low reps, then do a high repped moderate weight set or whatever.. there is nothing set in stone about how many reps you have to do per set this week or this session or even for this exercise..
> 
> varied 3 sets 4 sets 15 reps 6 reps a 20 rep blast on your 4th set..
> 
> all this is a great tool for making your muscle work harder, faster, more controlled, better squeeze, bigger weight extra rep
> 
> Follow how you feel in the gym per day and adapt every session to making sure you have hit as many variations as possible..
> 
> you hit your muscle from different angles most sessions i would bet dont you ???
> 
> so why not hit it from various work rates every session too ..
> 
> And listening to your own advice is normally the aspect of everyones training that we struggle with.... thats what makes the difference. and when you have had enough and you want to give in after 6 reps , its digging deep inside to get that to 8 - 10 reps (especially when pushing yourself on your own) thats what makes the difference ..
> 
> have a good easter guys X


Sorry :lol:

Great post mate, i'm certainly going to go with higher weight less reps - as from tomorrow on our chest session


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry :lol:
> 
> Great post mate, i'm certainly going to go with higher weight less reps - as from tomorrow on our chest session


you will do as i fcukin tell you ya lazy cnut lol...


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, lost amongst the spam - it's those little hidden jewels of wisdom that make it special, like an Easter egg hunt!!


I prefer a love egg hunt and when the misses (if i had one ) finds them,she can whack 'em up her minge and i'll pull em out with me teeth. Just saying


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you will do as i fcukin tell you ya lazy cnut lol...




Sir yes sir!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I prefer a love egg hunt and when the misses (if i had one ) finds them,she can whack 'em up her minge and i'll pull em out with me teeth. Just saying


----------



## TELBOR

R0BR0ID said:


> View attachment 80830
> 
> 
> Sir yes sir!


Fcuking UKM is ****!

Cant even upload pics, hamster must be dieing that runs the servers or something!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcuking UKM is ****!
> 
> Cant even upload pics, hamster must be dieing that runs the servers or something!


be careful what you say mate lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> be careful what you say mate lol !!!


Yeah i know mate, i meant rat not hamster :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah i know mate, i meant rat not hamster :lol:


exactly .. i can see you going down the road soon pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> exactly .. i can see you going down the road soon pmsl !!!


Yeah i have got to nip to tesco's mate :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah i have got to nip to tesco's mate :lol:


its shut today bro !!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcuking UKM is ****!
> 
> Cant even upload pics, hamster must be dieing that runs the servers or something!


OOOO shhhsh bro!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> its shut today bro !!!


Our express is open lol

Grabbing ****s


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> OOOO shhhsh bro!


in your avi you quote no wbelts/straps/chalk etc

can you explain your theory on this mate please ???


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> OOOO shhhsh bro!


Pmsl!

Only stating the obvious, pic uploads is pretty basic is it not...?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning you chimps... this first morning ROB hasnt woken me up mid blowie with a text pmsl....
> 
> i quite missed it tbf lol...
> 
> As far as the serious bit of conversation regarding changing weight versus rep ranges..
> 
> always a good idea every 3- 4 weeks to throw in a different couple of sessions per bodypart regarding this..
> 
> Listen guys dont be fully set in your ways in any session about what your going to do..
> 
> Do heavy sessions with low reps, then do a high repped moderate weight set or whatever.. there is nothing set in stone about how many reps you have to do per set this week or this session or even for this exercise..
> 
> varied 3 sets 4 sets 15 reps 6 reps a 20 rep blast on your 4th set..
> 
> all this is a great tool for making your muscle work harder, faster, more controlled, better squeeze, bigger weight extra rep
> 
> Follow how you feel in the gym per day and adapt every session to making sure you have hit as many variations as possible..
> 
> you hit your muscle from different angles most sessions i would bet dont you ???
> 
> so why not hit it from various work rates every session too ..
> 
> And listening to your own advice is normally the aspect of everyones training that we struggle with.... thats what makes the difference. and when you have had enough and you want to give in after 6 reps , its digging deep inside to get that to 8 - 10 reps (especially when pushing yourself on your own) thats what makes the difference ..
> 
> have a good easter guys X


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this is what i always do,i call it instinct training,it realy works,your muscles cannot adapt to constant change easily if at all!


----------



## flinty90

sat here today with missus wondering what the fcuk to do ...

i know i want to chill out, but would like to do something to break it up a little bit....

any ideas folks... and dont want to get caught in the usual sh1t that every cnut esle is doing over easter, i hate queues ...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Go for a nice walk with the missus, find a nice quiet bench and chill


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Go for a nice walk with the missus, find a nice quiet bench and chill


You'll be lurking in the bushes won't you?! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll be lurking in the bushes won't you?! :lol:


why not thats what i normally do lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> why not thats what i normally do lol...


So it was you in my garden last night!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> So it was you in my garden last night!! :lol:


Was it fcuk :whistling:

but i heard you need your lawn mowing its a fcukin mess pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Was it fcuk :whistling:
> 
> but i heard you need your lawn mowing its a fcukin mess pmsl


Your heard right pmsl!

I'd tarmac the lot :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Just trying to not be selfish and give you cnuts a bit of good advice, now you have posted started a new page and it will probably never be read lol


Read and taken on board big fella. I shall put it to the test tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Read and taken on board big fella. I shall put it to the test tomorrow


fcuk me mate if that had been in your journal you would have missed it and answered some random b0ll0x instead pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Your heard right pmsl!
> 
> I'd tarmac the lot :lol:


Jonny lee will give you a quote !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Jonny lee will give you a quote !!!


He said £8 and any scrap metal that's lying around?!

Good price you reckon?? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> He said £8 and any scrap metal that's lying around?!
> 
> Good price you reckon?? :lol:


just watch your roof. he will take the fcukin lead off it and swear blind it had fell off !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll be lurking in the bushes won't you?! :lol:


think your getting me mixed up with luthb0llx


----------



## flinty90

right i have decided im going with missus and pooch for a long walk in the forest... see you guys later.. might even give her some wood of my own whilst in there pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> just watch your roof. he will take the fcukin lead off it and swear blind it had fell off !!!


We have no roof, I sold it for my blast pmsl!


----------



## bennyrock

Dont mind me lads im just hiding in here from MILKY the Moody get !!!! ha ha ha


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> Dont mind me lads im just hiding in here from MILKY the Moody get !!!! ha ha ha


he wont find you in here mate, the cnut is too good to come in here anymore !!!


----------



## bennyrock

flinty90 said:


> he wont find you in here mate, the cnut is too good to come in here anymore !!!


He used to be coo....... wait a min !!! na he never did.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Dont mind me lads im just hiding in here from MILKY the Moody get !!!! ha ha ha





flinty90 said:


> he wont find you in here mate, the cnut is too good to come in here anymore !!!





bennyrock said:


> He used to be coo....... wait a min !!! na he never did.


Oh its like that is it !!


----------



## bennyrock

Quick run he has found us...........................................................aaaaagggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## flinty90

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit Milky has eyes everywhere pmsl !!!


----------



## bennyrock

but im still a SILVER so he aint all that. Lets go hang out in the under 50's section he will never find us there.


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> but im still a SILVER so he aint all that. Lets go hang out in the under 50's section he will never find us there.


unless he is lying about his age !!!


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> but im still a SILVER so he aint all that. Lets go hang out in the under 50's section he will never find us there.


I'm 42 you cheeky git !

You want to be gold POST MORE !


----------



## bennyrock

He has changed his status now to make us feel sorry for him. 1 WORD MR MOD !!! GOLD.


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> He has changed his status now to make us feel sorry for him. 1 WORD MR MOD !!! GOLD.


Well mate im afraid you only ave to look at Pscarb to know that when your a mod you lose all your friends, sense of humour and peoples love pmsl !!!


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> I'm 42 you cheeky git !
> 
> You want to be gold POST MORE !


I dont have time as i actually train and don't live on here like some females we know. OOOUUUUSHHHH Im off to get my beautiful young body pumped. Chow for now Flinty and whats your name... Mikey?? Monkey?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Well mate im afraid you only ave to look at Pscarb to know that when your a mod you lose all your friends, sense of humour and peoples love pmsl !!!


 Hey !!

Dont be dissing my new BFF or you get your ar*e banned !!


----------



## bennyrock

flinty90 said:


> Well mate im afraid you only ave to look at Pscarb to know that when your a mod you lose all your friends, sense of humour and peoples love pmsl !!!


I hear he was such a beautiful individual b4 the MOD virus took hold of him. Such a shame. Lorian has a lot to answer for !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit Milky has eyes everywhere pmsl !!!


He has!!

Bet he's got it setup so he's notified when his name is mentioned 

Let's call him Semi-Skimmed :lol


----------



## bennyrock

R0BR0ID said:


> He has!!
> 
> Bet he's got it setup so he's notified when his name is mentioned
> 
> Let's call him Semi-Skimmed :lol


 Full Fat more like. ha ha ha ha PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

bennyrock said:


> Full Fat more like. ha ha ha ha PMSL


I didn't want to push my luck!! :lol:

More like Gold top


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> in your avi you quote no wbelts/straps/chalk etc
> 
> can you explain your theory on this mate please ???


Come train with me mate!

And try the same as me! 

Let's see some power,any time c'mon!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Come train with me mate!
> 
> And try the same as me!
> 
> Let's see some power,any time c'mon!


???? you been drinking ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ???? you been drinking ???


Funny enough no!

Just wanna train with you bro,why?


----------



## Queenie

this would be known as 'beast training' - jeez boys lol!! x x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> this would be known as 'beast training' - jeez boys lol!! x x


You're correct Q

will turn over!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> You're correct Q
> 
> will turn over!


can i come too?  x x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Funny enough no!
> 
> Just wanna train with you bro,why?


No reason, its seemed like you were coming across as the big "I AM" thats all. i must have misunderstood..

my previous question was serious just asking what your thoughts were on straps and chalk or belts etc for training purposes !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> in your avi you quote no wbelts/straps/chalk etc
> 
> can you explain your theory on this mate please ???


I could then show you how it effects grip/core/ligaments thats all xx


----------



## Queenie

i dont use straps, chalk or gloves... but a proper belt, yes. gotta support the core! x x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No reason, its seemed like you were coming across as the big "I AM" thats all. i must have misunderstood..
> 
> my previous question was serious just asking what your thoughts were on straps and chalk or belts etc for training purposes !!


Forgot to ask are you a BB or strong man,or like me just a career lifter?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> i dont use straps, chalk or gloves... but a proper belt, yes. gotta support the core! x x


You must preserve your core,no question about that!


----------



## biglbs

You know i only just realised i had not subbed you,done now!xx


----------



## expletive

There is no scientific evidence that supports the theory of a belt supporting the core


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> There is no scientific evidence that supports the theory of a belt supporting the core


oh really? i didnt know that. thats just what ive been told... and obviously ive seen other powerlifters wearing them so assumed i should follow suit x x


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> There is no scientific evidence that supports the theory of a belt supporting the core


That's good!


----------



## biglbs

All i know is since i do'nt use one i don't need one!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> oh really? i didnt know that. thats just what ive been told... and obviously ive seen other powerlifters wearing them so assumed i should follow suit x x


Belt will retain your waist some though Q ,

as blocky status from it workin harder will not apply x


----------



## expletive

There have been cases if herniated injuries caused by belt wearers not controlling their core themselves and relying on the belt. they push their abdominal wall against the belt, and pop


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> There have been cases if herniated injuries caused by belt wearers not controlling their core themselves and relying on the belt. they push their abdominal wall against the belt, and pop


That finishes it then!!!!!!!!!!!!!pah


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> There have been cases if herniated injuries caused by belt wearers not controlling their core themselves and relying on the belt. they push their abdominal wall against the belt, and pop


oh... x x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Forgot to ask are you a BB or strong man,or like me just a career lifter?


im not comitted enough to be classed as a BB

im not strong enough to be classed as a Strongman

And i have not made any career out of lifting

So i guess im just a bloke that trains to gain a body that is good in my eyes !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im not comitted enough to be classed as a BB
> 
> im not strong enough to be classed as a Strongman
> 
> And i have not made any career out of lifting
> 
> So i guess im just a bloke that trains to gain a body that is good in my eyes !!!


By career lifter i use the term in a context that means by implication what you and i are,

we just enjoy lifting as a long term project or' career'(not for financiel gain)i should have put'above'!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> By career lifter i use the term in a context that means by implication what you and i are,
> 
> we just enjoy lifting as a long term project or' career'(not for financiel gain)i should have put'above'!


Then yes mate im a career lifter. i just enjoy it, and im not bad at it !!!! X


----------



## flinty90

just had a cracking chest session with Rob.. really made it have it !!

Cheers mate !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> just had a cracking chest session with Rob.. really made it have it !!
> 
> Cheers mate !!!


'twas a good one, defo put me to failure on the last set on chest press :lol:

Tri's are crazy pumped, love it


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> 'twas a good one, defo put me to failure on the last set on chest press :lol:
> 
> Tri's are crazy pumped, love it


im feeling that good im sticking some more test in me now lol... woop woop !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty have you negged this Fat cnut yet


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> flinty have you negged this Fat cnut yet


I have.......again


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## luther1

How the f*ck does he not turn red lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im feeling that good im sticking some more test in me now lol... woop woop !!!


Pmsl! More test !!!

Much more.....??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

My rep power is p!ss poor lol


----------



## Breda

Fats alright man you cnuts need to stop gettin wound up... The guy has a man crush on the corpse that shall not be named, yes he likes to troll be he's good for a laugh


----------



## Fatstuff

I am his rep guardian feeding him more greens than u chumps know how to deal with


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Fats alright man you cnuts need to stop gettin wound up... The guy has a man crush on the corpse that shall not be named, yes he likes to troll be he's good for a laugh


Agreed


----------



## Breda

I think Afghans test is gettin to work... The cnut repped me swearing his little terrorist head off angry about some cnuts postin some personal sh!t


----------



## flinty90

you lot can fcuk off talking about tht in here FFs ..

i like fat personally i was just laughing at his threads getting closed...

i dont mind most things in here but dont bring all that in here aswell please !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning Warriors of the iron..

im off to fcukin sheffield, then leeds, then onto Sale today hoping this job will only last another day or two then im back home..

had a great weekend, lots of rest, back on track food wise, and 3 great training sesssions, lots of gear and other things lol.. so im feeling good, highly motivated, and ready for the next 10 weeks..

gonna be fcukin massive

love you all see you in a bit XXXXXXXXX


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day 

Another night of [email protected] sleep here lol.


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good day
> 
> Another night of [email protected] sleep here lol.


TREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN lol.... that is all

have a good one bro text us later on my new number X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> TREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN lol.... that is all
> 
> have a good one bro text us later on my new number X


Pmsl!

Will do


----------



## Wi11

Alright dr flinty hows it going? Just made another username, hows things brother?


----------



## flinty90

Wi11 said:


> Alright dr flinty hows it going? Just made another username, hows things brother?


who dis ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> who dis ?


I thought that.....

X2 who dis :lol:


----------



## Breda

The fcuk is that... Fatmatt? R&W? Ts2 fcukin 3?


----------



## luther1

judging by the vagueness i would have said lobes,but there's no spelling mistakes,and it kind of makes sense


----------



## TELBOR

Maybe Willsy.... ??

Or Fat showing some love


----------



## flinty90

Ok just got in hotel. so straight for dinner. fillet steak and king prawns with jacket potato. that will cost the gaffer some fcukin money lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ok just got in hotel. so straight for dinner. fillet steak and king prawns with jacket potato. that will cost the gaffer some fcukin money lol...


Have 2 steaks! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Im not greedy lol...


----------



## flinty90

Oh and the mowhawk is back too. had it done yesterday lol.. look like a fcukin warrior x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Ok just got in hotel. so straight for dinner. fillet steak and king prawns with jacket potato. that will cost the gaffer some fcukin money lol...


like the style:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Oh and the mowhawk is back too. had it done yesterday lol.. look like a fcukin warrior x


Quality!!

Now eat!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Oh and the mowhawk is back too. had it done yesterday lol.. look like a fcukin warrior x


Piccies?


----------



## flinty90

That was awesome perfect steak lol...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Piccies?


I will try and get one up


----------



## biglbs

How much did it cost them?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> How much did it cost them?


23.00 mate lol. expensevist dish on mrnu. after s 14 hour shift theh can suck it lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> That was awesome perfect steak lol...


Nice one!!

Bet your fooked


----------



## flinty90

Well w4nk breakfast. sour milk. out of date yoghurt. im not impressed.. oh well off to start another day i guess. see you tonight ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well w4nk breakfast. sour milk. out of date yoghurt. im not impressed.. oh well off to start another day i guess. see you tonight ..


Well that's sh1t!

Hope you had a hissy fit 

Hope its a better one today!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Well that's sh1t!
> 
> Hope you had a hissy fit
> 
> Hope its a better one today!


dont worry mate. Used kettle in room to boil 6 eggs lol. Tesco on way for chicken lol . Im still on it bro x


----------



## Queenie

Did u say a [email protected] for breakfast? Sounds ok to me tbh! 

Have a good day x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Did u say a [email protected] for breakfast? Sounds ok to me tbh!
> 
> Have a good day x x


Problem was rob wasn't there to administer it


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Problem was rob wasn't there to administer it


Haha Pmsl  x x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate. Used kettle in room to boil 6 eggs lol. Tesco on way for chicken lol . Im still on it bro x


Excellent! Bet the room smells beautiful


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Problem was rob wasn't there to administer it


Ahem, we have phone sex u cnut!

So don't you worry about that :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate. Used kettle in room to boil 6 eggs lol. Tesco on way for chicken lol . Im still on it bro x


That's what i am talkin about,,,,pmsl!!!! a classic,,,repped----ah gotta spread some first!


----------



## flinty90

a breakfast w4nk was great lol and last nights before i slipped into my sleep lol.


----------



## luther1

250g chicken,cooked in soya sauce and Worcester sauce,stir fried veg and bean shoots

For the L-unit. Num num num


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 250g chicken,cooked in soya sauce and Worcester sauce,stir fried veg and bean shoots
> 
> For the L-unit. Num num num


What time's your legs, bums and tums class L-oser?


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> What time's your legs, bums and tums class L-oser?


Pmsl, I just imagined the L-ightweight in a leotard!! X x


----------



## luther1

Too hench too do those sort ofclasses. I think Breda does them though


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Too hench too do those sort ofclasses. I think Breda does them though


Never to hench to join in a class full of women Luther!

They had a yoga class at mine friday, 20 ar5es in the air can be quite off putting


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Never to hench to join in a class full of women Luther!
> 
> They had a yoga class at mine friday, 20 ar5es in the air can be quite off putting


One ar$e in the air (namely flinty's) is enough to put u off  x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> One ar$e in the air (namely flinty's) is enough to put u off  x x


Cheeky sod!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> One ar$e in the air (namely flinty's) is enough to put u off  x x


Pmsl true though!


----------



## Wi11

R0BR0ID said:


> Maybe Willsy.... ??
> 
> Or Fat showing some love


Yea sorry mate its willsy, got no email to say you'd replied here! Hows it going guys?


----------



## TELBOR

Wi11 said:


> Yea sorry mate its willsy, got no email to say you'd replied here! Hows it going guys?


What do I win for guessing correctly?!

I'm good, flinty is on a mission and the lad called ginger ben smells of cat pi55 :lol:

That's a quick run down for you


----------



## Wi11

Flintys always on a mission! Ginger ben has always stank of cat ****- he is ginger after all!

You got a log up now robroid?

What about breda started a log yet or what?!?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben doesn't stink of cat p1ss

It's dirty stale trampy orange head pi55


----------



## Breda

luther1:3031729 said:


> Too hench too do those sort ofclasses. I think Breda does them though


Breda runs those classes you cnut that's why I pick up numerous women


----------



## TELBOR

Wi11 said:


> Flintys always on a mission! Ginger ben has always stank of cat ****- he is ginger after all!
> 
> You got a log up now robroid?
> 
> What about breda started a log yet or what?!?


Hahaha! True.

I have mate...... Just not on here 

Brenda aint got one, well he has, its on POF though :lol:


----------



## flinty90

JUST finished again fcuked off with this crap :-(


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> JUST finished again fcuked off with this crap :-(


Just think of the money mate,and the weathers ok. Not for much longer is it?


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> JUST finished again fcuked off with this crap :-(


Order 3 steaks tonight!! Fvckers!! x x


----------



## flinty90

Managed 2 sausages from tesco and a protein shake. w4nk... off to bed peed off and tired x


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:3032737 said:


> Hahaha! True.
> 
> I have mate...... Just not on here
> 
> Brenda aint got one, well he has, its on POF though :lol:


You don't understand Mr Roid the cnuts over there are more willing to meet for a session than the cnuts on here

Better bodies too


----------



## biglbs

Playing with the other sausage


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3033339 said:


> Managed 2 sausages from tesco and a protein shake. w4nk... off to bed peed off and tired x


Don't sweat it mate I haven't done much better today but I have no excuse to give other than I couldn't be assed


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Don't sweat it mate I haven't done much better today but I have no excuse to give other than I couldn't be assed


ME TOO YOUR BOTH REPPED!


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3033371 said:


> ME TOO YOUR BOTH REPPED!


Thanks nogh you too


----------



## biglbs

Tarmac!


----------



## biglbs

ER no pun etc :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Morning chaps and chapesses. feeling a little better after sleep . just hope for a better day.. been told i have 11 gram of juice waiting for me at home yum yum. lol... so not all lost haha.. best get off to tesco for my daily food . have a good day guys x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning chaps and chapesses. feeling a little better after sleep . just hope for a better day.. been told i have 11 gram of juice waiting for me at home yum yum. lol... so not all lost haha.. best get off to tesco for my daily food . have a good day guys x


Glad your feeling better 

11g...... Is that it :lol:

Well I hope that's being spread over the next 3 weeks pmsl!

All pharma I'm guessing, ya cnut  !

Stock up on the snap mate, fingers crossed its a better day


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope you have a better one today Flints!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> JUST finished again fcuked off with this crap :-(


hard night on the meat market at the docks bro.doing fVOURS FOR SAILORS?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hard night on the meat market at the docks bro.doing fVOURS FOR SAILORS?


 yes mate . Will meet you there same time as usual bro x and rob of course its pharmaceutical

grade bro you know how i

roll . Non of that fake crap olive oil you all use lol x


----------



## Wi11

But olive oil is good fats? Whats the prob :/ lol

How come your pharma only now flinty get some bad stuff?


----------



## flinty90

Wi11 said:


> But olive oil is good fats? Whats the prob :/ lol
> 
> How come your pharma only now flinty get some bad stuff?


Its just what i choose mate to be fair its top stuff only for my temple of a body lol...


----------



## Wi11

Top stuff only like tesco sausages? Nutter, but youre right though so long as you trust its all legit pharma is the way to go


----------



## Fatstuff

pharmas the way to go if u got money to throw around, us mere paupers have to beg steal and borrow and use dirty ugl.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sort ya food out you sweaty cnut


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> pharmas the way to go if u got money to throw around, us mere paupers have to beg steal and borrow and use dirty ugl.


If you can guarantee its legit pharma, more pharma fakes than ugls these days, fcuking good ones too!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sort ya food out you sweaty cnut


whats wrong with 2 sausage and a shake? :confused1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> whats wrong with 2 sausage and a shake? :confused1:


pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes mate . Will meet you there same time as usual bro x and rob of course its pharmaceutical
> 
> grade bro you know how i
> 
> roll . Non of that fake crap olive oil you all use lol x


Good day to you sir! Lol.

Mate if I had the reddies I'd be all over the pharma! But I'm a bang for buck bloke - aka a tight ar5e


----------



## luther1

My fcuking dog jumped up on my kitchen worktop this morning and ate every single piece of my three prepared meals. Off to the Co-op in 5 for meal number two


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> My fcuking dog jumped up on my kitchen worktop this morning and ate every single piece of my three prepared meals. Off to the Co-op in 5 for meal number two


2 pepperami's and a Greggs sausage roll, bet he loved it mate


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> 2 pepperami's and a Greggs sausage roll, bet he loved it mate


You don't get to look like me eating like that Sonny. It was two sausages and a shake


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You don't get to look like me eating like that Sonny. It was two sausages and a shake


True!

Update the AVI anyway


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> True!
> 
> Update the AVI anyway


Gonna get a decent pic taken with a bit of a pump? £8 in the Co op for a sandwich and two packs of 100g sliced chicken. Fcuk that,I'll have three pints of milk for my next meal


----------



## flinty90

Look you cnuts 2sausages were all tesco had left at 9pm. today boiled up 6 eggs. spicy chicken.couscous. and extra chicken. will be having steak for dinner tonight again.. food better today plus protein shakes. looks like on tbis job for another week. so wont be down london next week now. w4nk. was looking forward to that too x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Look you cnuts 2sausages were all tesco had left at 9pm. today boiled up 6 eggs. spicy chicken.couscous. and extra chicken. will be having steak for dinner tonight again.. food better today plus protein shakes. looks like on tbis job for another week. so wont be down london next week now. w4nk. was looking forward to that too x


In London?? You coulda come and had a training session with me  i woulda given u a right beasting!! Pmsl x x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Gonna get a decent pic taken with a bit of a pump? £8 in the Co op for a sandwich and two packs of 100g sliced chicken. Fcuk that,I'll have three pints of milk for my next meal


What you mean your going to take a pic of someone else ya skinny fat cnut x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> In London?? You coulda come and had a training session with me  i woulda given u a right beasting!! Pmsl x x


Would love to come for a beasting chick lol.. x


----------



## flinty90

Morning people. hope uou all have a good day.. food yesterdsy was back on track for me. and only did 12hours at work lol.. Im hoping to get away from site about 2pm today and get home to train like a demon later.. off to gadget show tomorrow in nec..then back to work sunday :-( anyway. have a good dayguys x


----------



## MURPHYZ

where bouts in London was u headed fella.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> where bouts in London was u headed fella.


Romford matey.... but im not going now, im still in sh1thole manchester lol..


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Romford matey.... but im not going now, im still in sh1thole manchester lol..


Romford isn't much better (or at least wasn't when I was there last , many moons ago!)


----------



## flinty90

Hi guys..

Well got back home from work at a sensible hour.. just been to gym and fcukin mirdered back....

i got a little carried away and had 2.5 gram of gear in 5 days lol... i will deffo only have a gram next wednesday though ... but i picked up an extra gram or two today just in case lol... so got plenty of gear to go at...

Back session

DB pullover to warm up 2 sets of 15 reps

seated low pulle row

3 sets 20 reps

standing straight arm pushdowns

3 sets 15 reps

t bar rows

3 sets 20 reps

single arm rows

2 sets 15 & 20 reps..

all reps and sets done with good weights ..

back feels pumped

also did about 60 leg extensions with 70 kg just to get all this juice flowing around the quads lol....

hows all your days gone !!! !!


----------



## Queenie

Average day for me.

That looks like an awesome session big guy!!

Lots of love

Quasi xxxxxx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Average day for me.
> 
> That looks like an awesome session big guy!!
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Quasi xxxxxx


it was a good session chick thanks .....

you trained today at all ??? xxx


----------



## biglbs

Oi oi,flintsta in da house,nice little tickle there dude! :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> it was a good session chick thanks .....
> 
> you trained today at all ??? xxx


Trained shoulders today. Not an

Amazing session though tbh. You know I usually smash shoulders  but this week has been a tough one and I think my body is tired x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Trained shoulders today. Not an
> 
> Amazing session though tbh. You know I usually smash shoulders  but this week has been a tough one and I think my body is tired x x


thats a shame that your not feeling it chick... well at least you can have a chill this weekend ...

im at gadget show tomorrow but back at fcukin work sunday DOH !!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Romford isn't much better (or at least wasn't when I was there last , many moons ago!)


your right Gresh i hated Romford aswell but at least the gym down there is fcukin quality.. it was on noght so had all day to go to gym everyday. but never mind !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> your right Gresh i hated Romford aswell but at least the gym down there is fcukin quality.. it was on noght so had all day to go to gym everyday. but never mind !!!


I was in Romford,could have smashed it with ya bro?? :bounce:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I was in Romford,could have smashed it with ya bro?? :bounce:


yes mate if im ever down there i will take you for a session.. let you see how we monsters do it !!! x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes mate if im ever down there i will take you for a session.. let you see how we monsters do it !!! x


And me and me!! X x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> And me and me!! X x


yes babe and you .. will also take you for a session in the gym too hahahaha XX


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes babe and you .. will also take you for a session in the gym too hahahaha XX


Seconds ok with you flint?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Seconds ok with you flint?


LOL how about a helping of firsts bro ??? im sure queenie will be ok with that lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL how about a helping of firsts bro ??? im sure queenie will be ok with that lol !!!


What pillion style?


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes babe and you .. will also take you for a session in the gym too hahahaha XX


I don't think you'll have energy left for the gym  x x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I don't think you'll have energy left for the gym  x x


Not bothered where i get a good pump!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Not bothered where i get a good pump!


Ya big perv!! X x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I don't think you'll have energy left for the gym  x x


mmm will have to go to gym first then lol X



biglbs said:


> Not bothered where i get a good pump!


PMSL


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ya big perv!! X x


You know me so well and it's only early!


----------



## flinty90

ok you two stop turning my journal into a knocking shop !!! pmsl


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok you two stop turning my journal into a knocking shop !!! pmsl


You feeling left out bro,always room for a little one!!!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ok you two stop turning my journal into a knocking shop !!! pmsl


I'm going to turn your inbox into filth as punishment for that comment!!  x x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You feeling left out bro,always room for a little one!!!!


im always left out mate... being this small has definite downsides lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im always left out mate... being this small has definite downsides lol !!!


No=====Little one! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You feeling left out bro,always room for a little one!!!!


Did someone say little one :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Did someone say little one :lol:


Not little cnut!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Did someone say little one :lol:


evening tiny lol X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> evening tiny lol X


Evening mate 

You told me I was big


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Evening mate
> 
> You told me I was big


Ah flinty will tell ya anything to get u in the sack rob x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ah flinty will tell ya anything to get u in the sack rob x x


hey it worked on Rob pmsl ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hey it worked on Rob pmsl ...


It did, cured my piles too :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> It did, cured my piles too :lol:


Oh dear god.... That's vile x x


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> It did, cured my piles too :lol:


and you cured my gengivitus mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> and you cured my gengivitus mate pmsl !!!


Right.... I'm out of this journal lol x x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Right.... I'm out of this journal lol x x


Still here i see Q!!!


----------



## flinty90

but he did give me a new rash around my anus that im not sure what it is ???


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Still here i see Q!!!


My name is not gingivitis!!! X x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> but he did give me a new rash around my anus that im not sure what it is ???


A halo?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> but he did give me a new rash around my anus that im not sure what it is ???


I had thrush in my mouth that week :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I had thrush in my mouth that week :lol:


I heard it was a choc starfish


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I had thrush in my mouth that week :lol:


ahh that will be it then mate .. no probs im used to it now pmsl !!

Rob what time your gym close tomorrow night ?? fancy a shoulders session tomorrow or im not going to get chance bro ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ahh that will be it then mate .. no probs im used to it now pmsl !!
> 
> Rob what time your gym close tomorrow night ?? fancy a shoulders session tomorrow or im not going to get chance bro ??


I would love to..... But I'm fooked!

5 day course of antibiotics prescribed at 6pm tonight 

Hopefully clear in 2/3 days though!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I would love to..... But I'm fooked!
> 
> 5 day course of antibiotics prescribed at 6pm tonight
> 
> Hopefully clear in 2/3 days though!!


ok mate no probs.. i will just have to find some time myself somewhere X


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys, right im off to the gadget show with the boys lol... will get some piccies and post up later if i get time...

already packed food which is chicken , chicken chicken lol...

5 eggs scrambled for brekkie with 2 slices wholgrain toast

2 scoops protein

so already into 90 grams protein today ...

back is in bits from yesterdays session .. love it...

have a good weekend guys X


----------



## Queenie

Good prep!! That's dedication 

Have a great time  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate, have a good one on the fleshlight stand :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day mate :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Have a good time a the gayboy show mate


----------



## luther1

I think the extra large anal beads aren't try before you buy


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> I think the extra large anal beads aren't try before you buy


Mmm... Anal beads... X x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Mmm... Anal beads... X x


Wash your mouth out young lady.

(and not with cum) x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Mmm... Anal beads... X x


a string of empty beer cans to fill your copious sh1tter babe lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> a string of empty beer cans to fill your copious sh1tter babe lol


Speaking from experience?  x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Speaking from experience?  x x


He meant kegs


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Speaking from experience?  x x


just what i read in the toilet wall at your gym x lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> He meant kegs


you'd need a dozen 45gal drums joined with ship hawzers cause you have a bum hole like a supertankers dry dock bro


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> just what i read in the toilet wall at your gym x lol


What u doing at my gym? Looking for inspiration?  x x


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> you'd need a dozen 45gal drums joined with ship hawzers cause you have a bum hole like a supertankers dry dock bro


You'd need them still on the ship and a tug to pull it out of your big fat hairy @rse lol


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> What u doing at my gym? Looking for inspiration?  x x


I just wanted to feel good about myself so seeing fat old crooked has been lifters worked out well pmsl x


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> You'd need them still on the ship and a tug to pull it out of your big fat hairy @rse lol


u go too far sir!!

lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> I just wanted to feel good about myself so seeing fat old crooked has been lifters worked out well pmsl x


Fat old crooked new one there too tbh  lol x x


----------



## Uriel

wonder what "cool" gadgets we will get "interesting" pics of later???

A pair of self cleaning pants with visor like "tear off" gusset strips for squatting??

An electric fork to enable Flinty to shovel in his dodgy meals in his cake hole faster?

A comedy mirror that is distorted to make Robroid look Hench?


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Fat old crooked new one there too tbh  lol x x


dont put yourself down....you aint old lol


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> wonder what "cool" gadgets we will get "interesting" pics of later???
> 
> A pair of self cleaning pants with visor like "tear off" gusset strips for squatting??
> 
> An electric fork to enable Flinty to shovel in his dodgy meals in his cake hole faster?
> 
> A comedy mirror that is distorted to make Robroid look Hench?


I'm still waiting for that mirror back off you mate.....

Still giving you that illusion of abs


----------



## Uriel

R0BR0ID said:


> Still giving you that illusion of abs


nah, abs are for ****'s - i'll stick with the huge wobbly belly and tiny muscles lol


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> nah, abs are for ****'s - i'll stick with the huge wobbly belly and tiny muscles lol


Good shout :lol:


----------



## luther1

I think Flinty is at the 'fat calipers' stand. The ones hes got only open 6'' so he can't get a true reading


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> I think Flinty is at the 'ab calipers' stand. The ones hes got only open 6'' so he can't get a true reading


You have the moobs to say that?? Cheeky cvnt lol x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> You have the moobs to say that?? Cheeky cvnt lol x x


Quite happy to put some new pics up if you are. And not ones lying down or at an angle of my face to hide my chins or of my back lol


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Quite happy to put some new pics up if you are. And not ones lying down or at an angle of my face to hide my chins or of my back lol


Come on then. Up with ya pics... I'll get me chins out!! X x


----------



## Replicator

flinty man ..this threads mental :lol:


----------



## luther1

Tbf,uk-m tells me the files too big. I've text a pic to Rob and if he wants to put it up then hes welcome,or i'll text it to anyone who knows what they're doing!


----------



## luther1

Replicator said:


> flinty man ..this threads mental :lol:


Flinty loves it when he fcuks off and comes back to find his journal full of $hit


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Tbf,uk-m tells me the files too big. I've text a pic to Rob and if he wants to put it up then hes welcome,or i'll text it to anyone who knows what they're doing!


Rob can forward your pic to me.... And he's got a whole load of mine he can choose from to forward to u  x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Rob can forward your pic to me.... And he's got a whole load of mine he can choose from to forward to u  x x


That actually sounds like i'm getting the better deal. I'll text him and get him to send it to you. Don't frig yourself over it please


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> That actually sounds like i'm getting the better deal. I'll text him and get him to send it to you. Don't frig yourself over it please


I'll try not to! X x


----------



## Breda

Send me the pic directly Mr Vandros... I have text you requesting it.

Queenie I'm now texting Rob for some pics of you... Alternatively we can swap numbers, then pics shortly followed by bodily fluids


----------



## Queenie

Luther looks good! I'm impressed u old git x x


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Send me the pic directly Mr Vandros... I have text you requesting it.
> 
> Queenie I'm now texting Rob for some pics of you... Alternatively we can swap numbers, then pics shortly followed by bodily fluids


Pic sent haha


----------



## Breda

The L-Unit looks good people I can confirm this... The cnut has been bull****ting this whole time

I'll get the pic up as and when u can


----------



## Uriel

i'll be having some of these pics MMs'd to my mobile? Or do I have to boot hole?


----------



## Uriel

pics of me Julie's shotgun wound to the first sender


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> pics of me Julie's shotgun wound to the first sender


Thats an offer no-one could refuse

I bet shes got a cnut like a ripped out fireplace pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Upload pic to imageshack Breda so i can see


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> Upload pic to imageshack Breda so i can see


I don't want you using it as a screen saver you cnut


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> I don't want you using it as a screen saver you cnut


PMSL, why would i want to see an old cnut with saggy moobs everytime the screen saver came on


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3041692 said:


> Upload pic to imageshack Breda so i can see


It won't save to my phone mate the cnut is too big


----------



## TELBOR

Here you go......


----------



## Milky

Is it next week we come down mate ?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Thats an offer no-one could refuse
> 
> I bet shes got a cnut like a ripped out fireplace pmsl


it was like a sea lions nostril til I mangled it with my bruiser


----------



## Uriel

R0BR0ID said:


> Here you go......
> 
> View attachment 81537


tbf the bro looks good there


----------



## flinty90

well what a great day... just watched grand national too....

still dont like to see the screen go up on the track when there putting a horse down though !!!


----------



## flinty90

oh and luther i knew you would be hiding your reveal mate ... looking very trim and well bro .. great work !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> well what a great day... just watched grand national too....
> 
> still dont like to see the screen go up on the track when there putting a horse down though !!!


you have any bets on mate? I had a few think ive won a few quid just waiting on skybet to sort their sh!t out


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> you have any bets on mate? I had a few think ive won a few quid just waiting on skybet to sort their sh!t out


not this year mate... im normally away on national weekend in newcastle or york with the hockey lads, we normally have a sweep and a bet .. but we not done it this year and i been out all day so not had chance ...

good race though very very close !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> not this year mate... im normally away on national weekend in newcastle or york with the hockey lads, we normally have a sweep and a bet .. but we not done it this year and i been out all day so not had chance ...
> 
> good race though very very close !!!


Aye, had 20quid on shakalakaboomboom but the cnut got nackerd near the end daint he, would of been minted!


----------



## flinty90

Ok so Gadget show, its was really good, there is some great new games coming out in next couple of months for x box if thats your thing.,,

also was wishing i had a few thousand pound spare to blow on lots of great stuff thats out at the minute... som ingenius ideas for different things i was well impressed and the boys loved it....

was looking at the future 3d tvs and headphones that blow your mind to be fair ...

the retro games consoles that we used to use lol playing pong and defender etc

the good old BBc computer and the ZX 81 lol... really had a great day !!!


----------



## H10dst

flinty90 said:


> Ok so Gadget show, its was really good, there is some great new games coming out in next couple of months for x box if thats your thing.,,
> 
> also was wishing i had a few thousand pound spare to blow on lots of great stuff thats out at the minute... som ingenius ideas for different things i was well impressed and the boys loved it....
> 
> was looking at the future 3d tvs and headphones that blow your mind to be fair ...
> 
> the retro games consoles that we used to use lol playing pong and defender etc
> 
> the good old BBc computer and the ZX 81 lol... really had a great day !!!


I was there today too!! I could have sent a few grand on a nice music system or tv. Did you go into the theatre thing and watch the show?


----------



## flinty90

H10dst said:


> I was there today too!! I could have sent a few grand on a nice music system or tv. Did you go into the theatre thing and watch the show?


not the actual show mate ... i wasnt spending another 100 quid for us all to get in there to see that bald headed cnut fcukin about lol..

but then again would have paid that to see up suzi perrys skirt woop woop haha

did you enjoy it mate ??


----------



## flinty90




----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 81541
> 
> 
> View attachment 81542


yeah still as ugly (but trimmer  ) as the last time i saw you


----------



## H10dst

flinty90 said:


> not the actual show mate ... i wasnt spending another 100 quid for us all to get in there to see that bald headed cnut fcukin about lol..
> 
> but then again would have paid that to see up suzi perrys skirt woop woop haha
> 
> did you enjoy it mate ??


Yeah mate it was good. Pollyanna is insanely hot!!! I like Jason Bradbury and I literally bumped into him at one of the stands today!! There wasn't a massive amount of decent stuff on sale though? Lots of good gaming stuff and audio stuff but weren't overly impressed with the prices either? I thought it would be a lot cheaper than shops but most stuff was only discounted by £10 / £20 ?!?


----------



## flinty90

H10dst said:


> Yeah mate it was good. Pollyanna is insanely hot!!! I like Jason Bradbury and I literally bumped into him at one of the stands today!! There wasn't a massive amount of decent stuff on sale though? Lots of good gaming stuff and audio stuff but weren't overly impressed with the prices either? I thought it would be a lot cheaper than shops but most stuff was only discounted by £10 / £20 ?!?


to be fair mate i always find that the shows arent any cheaper than shops or online deals .. its the same with the bike shows there to be fair,....

Oh Uriel they were showing the new Big 1200 tenere touring bike mate, its a fcukin beast ... really impressed !!!


----------



## Uriel

those tenere's are sweet bikes


----------



## flinty90

Well im off to work guys. should be done by tuesday lol... we can dream. hope you lazy cnuts have a good day ...


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one flints. Eat well!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Well im off to work guys. should be done by tuesday lol... we can dream. hope you lazy cnuts have a good day ...


i'm not going to Nigeria AGAIN lol.....my work couldnt organise a mouthfull of spunk at a bukkaka party


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm not going to Nigeria AGAIN lol.....my work couldnt organise a mouthfull of spunk at a bukkaka party


Whats gone wrong this time bro ?


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i'm not going to Nigeria AGAIN lol.....my work couldnt organise a mouthfull of spunk at a bukkaka party


you need one?no ****


----------



## flinty90

Morning folks. hope your all well. worked yesterday till 7pm so that was crap. food was spot on still so all good. would have loved to get a gym session done at weekend but it didnt happen. fcukin rob letting me down saturday evening lol.. oh well hopefully back home tomorrow so can get all training in then


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning folks. hope your all well. worked yesterday till 7pm so that was crap. food was spot on still so all good. would have loved to get a gym session done at weekend but it didnt happen. fcukin rob letting me down saturday evening lol.. oh well hopefully back home tomorrow so can get all training in then


That Rob will never get big at this rate!


----------



## TELBOR

Pair of kants :lol:

Soz Flinty.

Biglbs, I'll be 'big' one day :lol:

X


----------



## flinty90

Well alpenfor breakfast and 5 boiled eggs and a 2 scoop protein shake... never had diet this well sorted and gear but not trained lol... its normally training is great diet not great and gear sorted lol...ah well will just keep pressing the drill heads at work some more lol...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Well alpenfor breakfast and 5 boiled eggs and a 2 scoop protein shake... never had diet this well sorted and gear but not trained lol... its normally training is great diet not great and gear sorted lol...ah well will just keep pressing the drill heads at work some more lol...


Does it help that I nag u every day to eat well? 

Good stuff anyway flinty, nice when it all comes together x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Does it help that I nag u every day to eat well?
> 
> Good stuff anyway flinty, nice when it all comes together x x


Yes lol it helps. between you and rob i should stay on track haha.. just training to get sorted and it will all come together.. Rob been ill to be fair but by middle of this week i need to start getting some sessions in. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Yes lol it helps. between you and rob i should stay on track haha.. just training to get sorted and it will all come together.. Rob been ill to be fair but by middle of this week i need to start getting some sessions in. x


I like nagging you 

Now Eat

Bang gear in

Train :lol:

Ready to show George the ropes sunday lol!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> I like nagging you
> 
> Now Eat
> 
> Bang gear in
> 
> Train :lol:
> 
> Ready to show George the ropes sunday lol!!


Who's George?

We both know I am better at nagging than you  its inbuilt into us women x x


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I like nagging you
> 
> Now Eat
> 
> Bang gear in
> 
> Train :lol:
> 
> Ready to show George the ropes sunday lol!!


Gear is surging around my body. i am eating. And you let me down training pmsl. you could have just come and spotted me on shoulders lol. selfish cnut x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Who's George?
> 
> We both know I am better at nagging than you  its inbuilt into us women x x


Super Mod aka Milky 

Very true, its constant for women! x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Gear is surging around my body. i am eating. hou let me down training pmsl. you could have just come and spotted me on shoulders lol. selfish cnut x


That is a good point! Soz mate.

Only went up to 36's on incline yesterday, had some fool next to me pressing 6's pmsl!

Gotta love my gym


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Who's George?
> 
> We both know I am better at nagging than you  its inbuilt into us women x x


George is milky x


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> That is a good point! Soz mate.
> 
> Only went up to 36's on incline yesterday, had some fool next to me pressing 6's pmsl!
> 
> Gotta love my gym


It was your reflection you cnut pmsl ....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> It was your reflection you cnut pmsl ....


Lol, it was an Indian lad, I aint that brown.... Yet


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, it was an Indian lad, I aint that brown.... Yet


Breda ?? Mind you 6kg. no way that cnut was lifting that much


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Breda ?? Mind you 6kg. no way that cnut was lifting that much


Pmsl! Maybe db dead lifts lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl! Maybe db dead lifts lol


Shrugs


----------



## BigAggs

:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Well alpenfor breakfast and 5 boiled eggs and a 2 scoop protein shake... never had diet this well sorted and gear but not trained lol... its normally training is great diet not great and gear sorted lol...ah well will just keep pressing the drill heads at work some more lol...


be about 1000 cals Flint ?....that should help move the mountain :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> be about 1000 cals Flint ?....that should help move the mountain :thumbup1:


Not sure mate. just eating for fuel. still got plenty to eat through day. and a steak for tea yummm..


----------



## DiggyV

Looks like life is still throwing curve balls mate - you'll get it nailed soon, just keep plugging away bro and it'll all come together and you'll be able to rip it up again!.

cheers


----------



## flinty90

Im still at f ukin work. anoyher 14 hours and counting. more to life than this sh1t ...


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys. hope your all well... im getting fed up of not being able to give trsining updates in here.. maybe tomorrow evening i will manage this.. food yesterday was good even though i ate my dinner at 10 pm last night.. anyway off to work i go. not even going to complain about it today . its gone past ridiculous.. have a good day guys. keep your heads in the game x


----------



## Replicator

morning Flint....im up too fvckin early this mornin.....I usually get up at 7:30 ................woke up needing a **** and had a look at the clock and thought it said 7:25..so might as well just get up, but half an hour later I realised it was only 6:25...................this is what happens when ye look at the clock still half asleep LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate. Anything you can do to get a few weeks work at HQ?

Hope day isn't too bad. Bicep curl the drill bits a few times if you get bored or fed up.


----------



## flinty90

Lol the 15 hour shifts of humping the sh1t around is definitrly training enough mate.... how you feelkng after your session yestrrday bro ?


----------



## flinty90

Ok going to throw some reps out for the daily followers. cheers guys x


----------



## Mingster

No sign of working from home again yet, Flints?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> No sign of working from home again yet, Flints?


Not for next few weeks mate. but when this job finished hopefully this week. we have a couple of local jobs so will be back home at night x hope your ok pal ..


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Not for next few weeks mate. but when this job finished hopefully this week. we have a couple of local jobs so will be back home at night x hope your ok pal ..


Yes, mate, I'm good. Have a few days off before a week of night shifts:sad: Training usually suffers a bit on these but eating improves lol. Cycle is going well. Weight up and fat down and only 4 weeks in. Feels like I've been on forever lol. Jabbing twice a week, cycling orals, eating lots of good quality food. Going the whole hog at the minute.

Must be difficult for you to get into any sort of routine the way things are at the minute. Keep your diet right and you'll soon get back into the swing of things once you get back to being based at home:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate, I'm good. Have a few days off before a week of night shifts:sad: Training usually suffers a bit on these but eating improves lol. Cycle is going well. Weight up and fat down and only 4 weeks in. Feels like I've been on forever lol. Jabbing twice a week, cycling orals, eating lots of good quality food. Going the whole hog at the minute.
> 
> Must be difficult for you to get into any sort of routine the way things are at the minute. Keep your diet right and you'll soon get back into the swing of things once you get back to being based at home:thumbup1:


nice one mate. have some reps ... and yeah routine to get everything sorted is hard at the minute. but trying to stay positive. and make weekend training sessions count. food wise im pretty good at minute. plenty of protein still going in daily. will get there matey ...


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate. have some reps ... and yeah routine to get everything sorted is hard at the minute. but trying to stay positive. and make weekend training sessions count. food wise im pretty good at minute. plenty of protein still going in daily. will get there matey ...


Cheers Flints. Make sure you keep the diet going as it is the hardest piece of the puzzle to fit in place imo. You know how to train and with what intensity is required, you don't lack motivation, and you have no issues with training facilities once you are home. Keep the diet good and the rest will slot into place easily.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Lol the 15 hour shifts of humping the sh1t around is definitrly training enough mate.... how you feelkng after your session yestrrday bro ?


Yeah I can imagine it is!

Feel good thanks. Had a good chest and tris session this morning too. Pleased with post injury/rest bounce back.

Taking some training clothes on honeymoon with me so when mrs is sunbathing I can lift! Lol.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I can imagine it is!
> 
> Feel good thanks. Had a good chest and tris session this morning too. Pleased with post injury/rest bounce back.
> 
> Taking some training clothes on honeymoon with me so when mrs is sunbathing I can lift! Lol.


u should have a kip m8?


----------



## biglbs

when you home again flints?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Lol the 15 hour shifts of humping the sh1t around is definitrly training enough mate.... how you feelkng after your session yestrrday bro ?


humping what exactly...............................volcanic ash ?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> when you home again flints?


Tomorrow matey.. get home then straight to gym. chest session. then back session tbursday. legs friday. shoulders sunday. grrrrrrrr gear in too. gonna be fcukin massive lol ...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Tomorrow matey.. get home then straight to gym. chest session. then back session tbursday. legs friday. shoulders sunday. grrrrrrrr gear in too. gonna be fcukin massive lol ...


That is the attitude =top man!Putting some older folks through hell sunday a?-----no ban please!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That is the attitude =top man!Putting some older folks through hell sunday a?-----no ban please!


Milky and dave are supposedly coming to give us a shoulder session. looking forward to it xx


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Milky and dave are supposedly coming to give us a shoulder session. looking forward to it xx


The bus is booked and tickets in hand i hear!

I recon they are gonna put you through it bro!x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> The bus is booked and tickets in hand i hear!
> 
> I recon they are gonna put you through it bro!x


Hope so mate. no point coming otherwise lol..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hope so mate. no point coming otherwise lol..


Warrior words mate,do it!lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Warrior words mate,do it!lol


Lol. cant wait to get a session with your good self mate !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Lol. cant wait to get a session with your good self mate !!


I look forward to it mate,promise not to hurt me too much though,i am old:tongue:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I look forward to it mate,promise not to hurt me too much though,i am old:tongue:


Get fcuked i have read the weights your shifting lol.. i wouldnt be hurting you mate. you train very similair to me by looks of things... good weights and plenty of reps. and pyramids thrown in . i like it


----------



## Queenie

Hey... I thought I was invited to this shindig with you two!!  x x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Get fcuked i have read the weights your shifting lol.. i wouldnt be hurting you mate. you train very similair to me by looks of things... good weights and plenty of reps. and pyramids thrown in . i like it


EEER i am still old.my legs are weak,my back is bent,my arms are worn and knackered.

I do like to chop and change everything all the time----"Toms instinct training"is what it is!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey... I thought I was invited to this shindig with you two!!  x x


Oioi my dear xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hey... I thought I was invited to this shindig with you two!!  x x


Of course your invited lol.. your the ham in our sandwich x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Of course your invited lol.. your the ham in our sandwich x


Ham wtf? You might as well have said corned beef! Can't I be something nice like venison? X x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ham wtf? You might as well have said corned beef! Can't I be something nice like venison? X x


Pmsl . well i like ham xx


----------



## flinty90

Well morning guys. we should be pulling pipe today. this is the make or break day in our business. this is what the last 2 weeks build up to.. 170 metres of pipe x 5 getting pulled 15 metres under the river mersey.. dont sound much to you guys that dont understand my job. but if we snap off or anything goes wrong today. the consequences are huge .. so its all fingers crossed on pull day.. i will be leaving site back home today one way or another. we will either succeed and earn the company over 125000 or fail and cost us about eighty grand and our jobs lol... will let you know later how we got on. have a good day folks. please say a prayer to the drilling gods for us. sacrafice us a chicken or two. this pleases the gods lol xx


----------



## Breda

Have a good one bro


----------



## flinty90

Scrub all that. wont be home till tomorrow . already ffs !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck flinty, nobody wants a snapped pipe!  :no:


----------



## Breda

Spend less time on here and do more at work then you'll get home quicker


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Spend less time on here and do more at work then you'll get home quicker


Cnut.


----------



## Guest

Not a bad set back is it m8? or just not going in quick?


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Not a bad set back is it m8? or just not going in quick?


Just a tooling problem mate . its hoing to make it a later finish.. so will hit the hotel again tonight then hopefully breakfast and home tomorrow with a paid day off bro ...


----------



## Uriel

the only thing i'd like to stick under the mersey is all the fuking scousers lol


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> the only thing i'd like to stick under the mersey is all the fuking scousers lol


I think that is what the tooling problem is,they got one stuck!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Well morning guys. we should be pulling pipe today. this is the make or break day in our business. this is what the last 2 weeks build up to.. 170 metres of pipe x 5 getting pulled 15 metres under the river mersey.. dont sound much to you guys that dont understand my job. but if we snap off or anything goes wrong today. the consequences are huge .. so its all fingers crossed on pull day.. i will be leaving site back home today one way or another. we will either succeed and earn the company over 125000 or fail and cost us about eighty grand and our jobs lol... will let you know later how we got on. have a good day folks. please say a prayer to the drilling gods for us. sacrafice us a chicken or two. this pleases the gods lol xx


Good luck then lad


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Well morning guys. we should be pulling pipe today. this is the make or break day in our business. this is what the last 2 weeks build up to.. 170 metres of pipe x 5 getting pulled 15 metres under the river mersey.. dont sound much to you guys that dont understand my job. but if we snap off or anything goes wrong today. the consequences are huge .. so its all fingers crossed on pull day.. i will be leaving site back home today one way or another. we will either succeed and earn the company over 125000 or fail and cost us about eighty grand and our jobs lol... will let you know later how we got on. have a good day folks. please say a prayer to the drilling gods for us. sacrafice us a chicken or two. this pleases the gods lol xx


I've eaten all the chickens but I've done you two goats and a squirrel


----------



## flinty90

Well you beasts the pipe is fcukin in thank fcuk... now i have been good for a fortnight but im deffo having a couple of beers with my steak tonight. just off now.. thanks for all the sacrafices lol... home tomorrow eoop woop. cant wait to smash that gym x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well you beasts the pipe is fcukin in thank fcuk... now i have been good for a fortnight but im deffo having a couple of beers with my steak tonight. just off now.. thanks for all the sacrafices lol... home tomorrow eoop woop. cant wait to smash that gym x


Glad it worked out have an ale for me,x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Glad it worked out have an ale for me,x


Just the one ? lol . course i will brother


----------



## Uriel

getting a pig pipe all wet then covered in sh1t sticking it in the mud............just another week night in chez uriel lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Well you beasts the pipe is fcukin in thank fcuk... now i have been good for a fortnight but im deffo having a couple of beers with my steak tonight. just off now.. thanks for all the sacrafices lol... home tomorrow eoop woop. cant wait to smash that gym x


At least it was lovely weather today for it! Have Peroni and lime for me Flinty


----------



## flinty90

Well its whisky for me at the minute... yumm.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Well its whisky for me at the minute... yumm.


Mmm... Jd, disarrono and coke.... Yums x x


----------



## Milky

glad it went well brother..


----------



## luther1

No chest will be back here in a mo telling you to have a Desperado or some gay drink like it


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> No chest will be back here in a mo telling you to have a Desperado or some gay drink like it


Babysham...

Or Pear cider 

Rob don't hate me  x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Babysham...
> 
> Or Pear cider
> 
> Rob don't hate me  x x


He fcuking will now,i meant Uriel,he's the one that drinks that $hit hahaha


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> He fcuking will now,i meant Uriel,he's the one that drinks that $hit hahaha


Whaaaat?? I'm confused. Uriel drinks Babysham???

Haaaahaha x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Whaaaat?? I'm confused. Uriel drinks Babysham???
> 
> Haaaahaha x x


1, its babyCham and 2, Uriel drinks Desperado,you desperado


----------



## TELBOR

Evening Flinty, Luther, Uri, Lobes, Ming.... Oh and Queenie! 

*edit - Evening Milky  x


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> 1, its babyCham and 2, Uriel drinks Desperado,you desperado


Oh... Im sorry for misspelling the names of gay drinks... I'll hush now... X x


----------



## luther1

Evening Roberto. Q's being a cnut about your lack of chest!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Evening Roberto. Q's being a cnut about your lack of chest!


Hello!!

Yes I've seen, its common knowledge, but hurts to read :lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Evening Roberto. Q's being a cnut about your lack of chest!


He already knows I'm a class A cvnt  X x


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Yes I've seen, its common knowledge, but hurts to read :lol: :lol:


Must hurt more to look at every day tho haha


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> He already knows I'm a class A cvnt  X x


If i was him i'd roundhouse you in the pi$$flaps


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Must hurt more to look at every day tho haha


Yeah it does mate, hopefully one day I'll have moobs and earn a few extra quid off t1t [email protected] when I'm down the gym


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> If i was him i'd roundhouse you in the pi$$flaps


Don't be bringing your sick fantasies onto this forum. Your poor gf x x


----------



## Breda

luther1:3054292 said:


> Evening Roberto. Q's being a cnut about your lack of chest!


Agreed she cottoned on to the small chest remark and immediately thought of you... She deserves a roasting for that



RXQueenie:3054313 said:


> He already knows I have a class A cvnt  X x


Really?

Rob any proof of these allegations


----------



## Replicator

everything normal in here then LOL


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Really?
> 
> Rob any proof of these allegations


Yeah. We took some video footage of our antics. Doesn't everyone film themselves? X x


----------



## TELBOR

Evening POF and Rep


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Don't be bringing your sick fantasies onto this forum. Your poor gf x x


You feel sorry for his left hand??


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> You feel sorry for his left hand??


Lol I did my confused face for a few seconds there... And then laughed hard!!  x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:3054357 said:


> Yeah. We took some video footage of our antics. Doesn't everyone film themselves? X x


Yes of course they do... This is normal behavior. Any chance this video could be forwarded to me


----------



## Fatstuff

Spamtastic, evenin fcukers


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I did my confused face for a few seconds there... And then laughed hard!!  x x


About the only thing you have had hard lately is a laugh


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> About the only thing you have had hard lately is a laugh


Sad but true x x


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:3054359 said:


> Evening POF and Rep


Greetings PC... Pigeon chest 

Greetings Chin... Chin


----------



## flinty90

Few whiskeys down. i feel giddy lol... Glad i have you all here xx


----------



## luther1

I'm actually looking forward to that giddy feeling again soon. Enjoy your drink bro


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Few whiskeys down. i feel giddy lol... Glad i have you all here xx


Biblem by your temblem at your tatlet on weds(if your pist you will get it!)


----------



## flinty90

Im coming home. im coming home. im comin. flintys coming home.. yea you know your all singing it right now lol...


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day then mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Im coming home. im coming home. im comin. flintys coming home.. yea you know your all singing it right now lol...


You been away bro? You never mentioned it.

Have a good weekend mate!! Well deserved


----------



## Queenie

Flinty you're so chancery x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Flinty you're so chancery x x


Lol. i know haha chancery is our business xx


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3055009 said:


> Im coming home. im coming home. im comin. flintys coming home.. yea you know your all singing it right now lol...


Any chance of you comin home soon mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Any chance of you comin home soon mate


Im coming home today bro. keep the bed warm and your pants hot x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Im coming home today bro. keep the bed warm and your pants hot x


WTF have i stumbled in on?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> WTF have i stumbled in on?


errm nothing.... :whistling:

Well im back home woop woop so pleased to be back, just had a nice soak in the bath and some food.. now ready to chill out.. hitting the gym hard tomorrow, and sunday if Robmod has sorted this weekends training meet up out !!!


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy


----------



## flinty90

Off to gym later to hit some chest. thinking of dojng something different today maybe lower reps and heavier weights. or just less exercises and more reps.. not sure yet. watch this space.. you all know how i normally train. any suggestions to spice it up a bit ??


----------



## flinty90

Its also gear time again today so will be throwing 2ml of finest iranian pharma into each delt today mmmm ...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Off to gym later to hit some chest. thinking of dojng something different today maybe lower reps and heavier weights. or just less exercises and more reps.. not sure yet. watch this space.. you all know how i normally train. any suggestions to spice it up a bit ??


Either of those,you should be well strong at mo,so the heavy one,compound/superseted with weak point isolation.


----------



## flinty90

Awesome chest. bis and tris session im fcuked..and the 50's went up pretty well nearly got a full 12 reps too. very pleased. but now im defgo going to stfuggle sunday on shoulders .. oh eell its all good and i have to take advantage of every chance to train i get !!


----------



## flinty90

Ok so to follow a great gym session. just had a shower and took some pics. but feel deflated as i look sh1t. totally made me feel like im doing the wrong thing again to be honest.. i was in such a good place earlier but now feel w4nk. i hate my body...


----------



## Craigyboy

Chin up big fella you look pretty solid in your avi, maybe your being too critical of your self.


----------



## Greshie

Cheer up Flinty boy , we are often our own most severe critics, and you may have made more progress than you first think , so comapre them with the last one's taken, and remember body transformations don't happen overnight ! xx


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> Chin up big fella you look pretty solid in your avi, maybe your being too critical of your self.


Thanks mate. but i feel like i have created this mess through my life. sometimes it just hits me in the face . i hate myself for a bit. then get over it for a while.. i have to use the hatred to drive me to a better me. but sometimes i look at myself and wonder if i will ever pull it round..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Ok so to follow a great gym session. just had a shower and took some pics. but feel deflated as i look sh1t. totally made me feel like im doing the wrong thing again to be honest.. i was in such a good place earlier but now feel w4nk. i hate my body...


Mate,don't let a little setback turn into a mental setback,you're too good for that,in a cvntish way any how!


----------



## Craigyboy

I kinda know how you feel as that's the reason I started training ( I was growing boobs )

At first I thought I was getting nowhere then I started comparing photos then I could see some differences. But sometimes after all the eating and training and not drinking you think what has it all been for!!

But it's the small improvements that can buoy you up for weeks. Get back to the gym tomorrow make your self feel better


----------



## biglbs

If you realy want to feel better look at my photo's from a while back! :lol:

Whats more i just pinned peps in bicep and it is hurtin:lol:I will do Gh at 10.35 in other one to even them up,green pins are huge??

If i was not usin insulin ones


----------



## luther1

We gave ourselves until Xmas Flinty to sort ourselves out so plenty of time yet. Stay focused mate. We all have great mirror days and fcuking awfull ones too.

Eye of the tiger:thumb:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Ok so to follow a great gym session. just had a shower and took some pics. but feel deflated as i look sh1t. totally made me feel like im doing the wrong thing again to be honest.. i was in such a good place earlier but now feel w4nk. i hate my body...


you're just having a blip. I'm sure you look fine and its all in your head. We all get days like it. Sometimes I feel so fat, old and ugly, I don't want to leave the house for fear of traumatising children, scaring old ladies and unsettling dogs. Then the next day, I look in the mirror and I look .... oh sh*t, yeah ok so I still look the same as the day before Haha! Seriously though, bet you look fine xx


----------



## TELBOR

Mate, your growing like a weed!!

Mirrors and camera's are the work of satan, so fcuk it.

See you sunday  x


----------



## Guest

Its all frame of mind m8, you know this! its all in the head!

Move up, move on! Dont let it get to you if it does MORE TEST! haha

See you sunday bud.

We want your best weight lifting beard on hahaha


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Its all frame of mind m8, you know this! its all in the head!
> 
> Move up, move on! Dont let it get to you if it does MORE TEST! haha
> 
> See you sunday bud.
> 
> We want your best weight lifting beard on hahaha


Even if i feel like crap bro. you know i will always lift as hard as i can dude xx


----------



## flinty90

Breakfast -

70 gram - extreme whey protein (with water)

80 gram - muesli - 150 ml milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 Apple

1 cup decaff coffee (yeah unleaded lol)

chest arms and lats are really hurting today.. have a days rest before shoulders session tomorrow ...

haircut and bit of shopping for me today. after i have been to gym to help move some machines around with my mate...

everyone elses plans today are ??


----------



## biglbs

How did you end up training last night mate the former or latter?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> How did you end up training last night mate the former or latter?


Morning mate..

well basically i did

DB low incline press

3 sets

15 reps (35 kg)

15 reps (40 kg)

11 reps (50kg)

then straight onto

flat bb press 3 sets

15 reps (70 kg)

15 reps (100kg)

9 reps (110kg)

cable crossovers 3 sets

15 reps (30)

15 reps (40)

15 reps (50)

standing plate raises 3 sets

5 kg plate

incline press ups

3 sets of 15

job done for chest...

then trained arms


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate..
> 
> well basically i did
> 
> DB low incline press
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> 15 reps (35 kg)
> 
> 15 reps (40 kg)
> 
> 11 reps (50kg)
> 
> then straight onto
> 
> flat bb press 3 sets
> 
> 15 reps (70 kg)
> 
> 15 reps (100kg)
> 
> 9 reps (110kg)
> 
> cable crossovers 3 sets
> 
> 15 reps (30)
> 
> 15 reps (40)
> 
> 15 reps (50)
> 
> standing plate raises 3 sets
> 
> 5 kg plate
> 
> incline press ups
> 
> 3 sets of 15
> 
> job done for chest...
> 
> then trained arms


Nice session mate.

You back on cycle?


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Nice session mate.
> 
> You back on cycle?


yes mate .. 2nd week bro !!


----------



## Breda

Sitting on a train with my fam suited and booted on way to south London for my uncles wedding.

I'm lookin hott so I will be finding something sexy to entertain me

Have a good day all and Flinry my man snap out of it bro you're creating a fcukin machine let that emotion of hate drive you to greatness do not let it bring you down... What you see in the mirror is temporary and can be changed x


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Sitting on a train with my fam suited and booted on way to south London for my uncles wedding.
> 
> I'm lookin hott so I will be finding something sexy to entertain me
> 
> Have a good day all and Flinry my man snap out of it bro you're creating a fcukin machine let that emotion of hate drive you to greatness do not let it bring you down... What you see in the mirror is temporary and can be changed x


Pics of how hot you look or bs


----------



## Fatstuff

breda and fam today


----------



## Breda

luther1:3060845 said:


> Pics of how hot you look or bs


I'll see if I can get some pics taken for you once I got my waist coat and bow tie on you queer hott man pic wantin cnut...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

you got the shades on bred? lol


----------



## luther1

A train load of ******* in suits. Passengers will think they're all of to court


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> A train load of ******* in suits. Passengers will think they're all of to court


No mate, train full of ******* must be on a KFC crawl :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Mr_Morocco said:


> No mate, train full of ******* must be on a KFC crawl :lol:


Someone say KFC????


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3060868 said:


> breda and fam today


We ain't that bad but we will be takin over today



Mr_Morocco:3060873 said:


> you got the shades on bred? lol


Yep!



luther1:3060877 said:


> A train load of ******* in suits. Passengers will think they're all of to court


I'm sitting across from 4 old white ppl the cnuts only moved their bags when I sat down


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> yes mate .. 2nd week bro !!


What you on?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate..
> 
> well basically i did
> 
> DB low incline press
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> 15 reps (35 kg)
> 
> 15 reps (40 kg)
> 
> 11 reps (50kg)
> 
> then straight onto
> 
> flat bb press 3 sets
> 
> 15 reps (70 kg)
> 
> 15 reps (100kg)
> 
> 9 reps (110kg)
> 
> cable crossovers 3 sets
> 
> 15 reps (30)
> 
> 15 reps (40)
> 
> 15 reps (50)
> 
> standing plate raises 3 sets
> 
> 5 kg plate
> 
> incline press ups
> 
> 3 sets of 15
> 
> job done for chest...
> 
> then trained arms


No wonder you have doms! good one mate,as you say we will meet up,train and eat too!


----------



## biglbs

You look like Stevie Wonder perhaps they were worried about you tripin over the bags?


----------



## flinty90

Ok been to help mate sort the gym out ...

had my hair cut so looking sharp lol.. (literally)

now food again

70 gram scoop of protein in water

1 jacket spud

a bit of a side salad

tuna with a little grated cheese and some chilli sauce

yum !!!


----------



## Milky

Who's there tomorow mate ??


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Who's there tomorow mate ??


you rob and dave mate arent ya !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> you rob and dave mate arent ya !!!


me me me me me me x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> me me me me me me x x


cool i will come pick you up ok lol... tonight about 10 pm ok ?? XX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> cool i will come pick you up ok lol... tonight about 10 pm ok ?? XX


yep... i shall stock up on decaff tea and coffee  x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> yep... i shall stock up on decaff tea and coffee  x x


cool will bring my toothbrush and nail varnish pmsl X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> cool will bring my toothbrush and nail varnish pmsl X


nail varnish wtf... (i have some in your colour already  ) x x


----------



## flinty90

ok so just been to get some food for tea..

decided on 3 fat pork chops with stir fry....

will also have another shake later ..

today has been a good day so far !!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> nail varnish wtf... (i have some in your colour already  ) x x


ahh i see. thought you would have not had , tarty red (my favourite) pmsl !! X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ahh i see. thought you would have not had , tarty red (my favourite) pmsl !! X


babe it is not called 'tarty red' - it is called 'ferrari red' x x


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys..

Breakfast will be

70 gram protein shake (with water and 100 ml milk)

5 eggs scrambled

2 slices wholegrain toast (butter)

1 banana

1 cup decaff coffee (pre workout non stimulation) lol..

Then off to meet mighty mouse and train with the northern monkeys ...

i have to admit i really have fcuked myself up though from training friday, by rights i shouldnt be training today my body feels battered.. but in true warrior fashion i will go and have a blast..

and yes it sounds like an excuse but fcuk i really am sore lol.... so i dont care how it sounds.

hope you all have a good day today..


----------



## flinty90

just going to slip on zack khans new dvd .. will get me in the mood to smash it.. BUMMBACLAATS !!!


----------



## flinty90

Sat in gym carpark waiting for the 3 stooges to turn up chimps


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys..
> 
> Breakfast will be
> 
> 70 gram protein shake (with water and 100 ml milk)
> 
> 5 eggs scrambled
> 
> 2 slices wholegrain toast (butter)
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 1 cup decaff coffee (pre workout non stimulation) lol..
> 
> Then off to meet mighty mouse and train with the northern monkeys ...
> 
> i have to admit i really have fcuked myself up though from training friday, by rights i shouldnt be training today my body feels battered.. but in true warrior fashion i will go and have a blast..
> 
> and yes it sounds like an excuse but fcuk i really am sore lol.... so i dont care how it sounds.
> 
> hope you all have a good day today..


It sounded like an excuse the first time after two more mentions it must be now!x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> just going to slip on zack khans new dvd .. will get me in the mood to smash it.. BUMMBACLAATS !!!


LETS HAVE IT COMONNNN

hahahahaha


----------



## flinty90

just got back from gym with Robmod, Milkymod and big Dave..

Gym was busy to start with so a little bit of messing about moving around some things..

trained shoulders (Milkys Routine)

felt reall rough as you know from fridays session (not sure if i mnetioned it) pmsl

started off

warm up little bit of stretching a few light shoulder press...

smith press

3 sets 15 reps

seated side lateral raises

3 sets 15 reps on higher weight

dropped a superset of lower weight for 10 reps in each set

seated DB press

3 stes 15 - 12 reps

reverse pec dec machine (rear flyes)

3 sets 15 reps

finished off with

shrugs

couple of sets on smith

couple of sets with DB.s

burned out with some standing log press

about 40 reps ..

job done..

shoulders nicely buzzing.. now for some protein and food..

food is going to be a big prawn salad.. followed by a little treat of some nice cheese with a couple of crackers...

chicken for tea with some veg

protein shake before bed...

job done X

cheers milky and Dave for coming over for a session , enjoyed having you here . back at your place next time !!! top lads ..

cheers Rob for the venue X


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice to see u all enjoyed ur man sex session, now go get ur man protein.

On a serious note I think it's good that u all get together for training, shame none of us southern pussies do it.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> nice to see u all enjoyed ur man sex session, now go get ur man protein.
> 
> On a serious note I think it's good that u all get together for training, shame none of us southern pussies do it.


well mate there is only you that can make it happen bro !!! lets get it sorted !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> well mate there is only you that can make it happen bro !!! lets get it sorted !!!


M8 i have no problem meeting up with u guys, i will revel in ur mocking of my little self, and use that to drive me on. some of u big fella's make 2 of me.lol


----------



## Craigyboy

flinty90 said:


> just got back from gym with Robmod, Milkymod and big Dave..X


Robmod, milkymod, big Dave and flintynomod

Sound like a new boy band.

I like the xcuses there flinty big boy, how many times did you mention you were fecked?

btw looking good in the avi mate traps look massive (loads a ****)


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> Robmod, milkymod, big Dave and flintynomod
> 
> Sound like a new boy band.
> 
> I like the xcuses there flinty big boy, how many times did you mention you were fecked?
> 
> btw looking good in the avi mate traps look massive (loads a ****)


i made no excuses mate i still punished shoulders bro... i told you i felt rough yes, but it never stops me from pouring out my every last effort in the gym X

and thanks X


----------



## Guest

Good session m8 enjoyed it.


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks for the session gents


----------



## Breda

Jelly


----------



## Replicator

and cream


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> and cream


Man Cream? X x


----------



## Jay.32

Traps looking very impressive in your latest avi mate


----------



## Replicator

Bump Jay m8 and seems like you all had a good session ...................awesome


----------



## flinty90

Cheers jay and rep.. it was good.. off to gym later to train back. my body is really sore today lol. feels great !!


----------



## Replicator

you just cant beat that soreness next day ................the correct soreness I mean , not injury soreness. It lets you know you musta done something right.................and its addictive ...I miss it when I take my week off.


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Man Cream? X x


you dirty cow LOL :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ok guys im a little stuck and wanted some advice ...

Breakfast time - sorted

lunch - sorted

evening meal - sorted

protein shakes in between sorted

im going to be hitting the gym at about 6 pm from now on..

i have my lunch at about 2pm and a protein shake at about 4 pm.. but i am loooking for an idea of a little bit of something to eat before i train ...?

as i dont want my bogger meal before it , but i dont also want to be training after not eating for 4 hours ...

any ideas of a little snack to slip me a bit of energy into my workout but not bloat me up so im ready for diner after /?

cheers guys..

also the 2 pm lunch is the last carbs i really want to be eating in the day , barring a bit of broccoli or something with my protein meal after training ???

thanks


----------



## Milky

Hows your toe ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Hows your toe ?


its been sore actually.. thanks you rough cnut !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ok guys im a little stuck and wanted some advice ...
> 
> Breakfast time - sorted
> 
> lunch - sorted
> 
> evening meal - sorted
> 
> protein shakes in between sorted
> 
> im going to be hitting the gym at about 6 pm from now on..
> 
> i have my lunch at about 2pm and a protein shake at about 4 pm.. but i am loooking for an idea of a little bit of something to eat before i train ...?
> 
> as i dont want my bogger meal before it , but i dont also want to be training after not eating for 4 hours ...
> 
> any ideas of a little snack to slip me a bit of energy into my workout but not bloat me up so im ready for diner after /?
> 
> cheers guys..
> 
> also the 2 pm lunch is the last carbs i really want to be eating in the day , barring a bit of broccoli or something with my protein meal after training ???
> 
> thanks


chicken breast (cooked night before obviously) or couple of boiled eggs ,or tub o cottage cheese , or some some jerky or..... man there's loads


----------



## flinty90

well bthat was a session and a half..

the flintmeister is deffo back in this driving seat, were going large all the way...

Back session

suprinated grip wide pulldowns

set 1 15 reps

set 2 15 reps

set 3 10 reps

set 4 8 reps

t bar row

set 1 15 reps

set 2 15 reps

set 3 15 reps

set 4 12 reps

cg low pulley row

set 1 15 reps

set 2 15 reps

set 3 15 reps

set 4 23 reps then partials (fcuked)

standing straight arm pushdowns

set 1 15 reps

set 2 15 reps

set 3 12 reps

set 4 10 reps

back well and truly done......

absolutely loved the session really good weights all way through just buzzing..

tea was parsnips, broccoli and 250 gram chicken..

protein shake in 1 hour then bed ...


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice to see u back on form m8, having a bit of a **** moment meself, will blow over quick tho hopefully, that looks like a nice w/o m8.


----------



## Replicator

nice work Flint


----------



## flinty90

It was a great session... chest tonight .. ohhh yeaaah


----------



## flinty90

it seems today the mirror is bieng kind to me.. feel large today (in a good way)

lets see how long that ride lasts lol...

but i have to admit i feel like im firing on all 8 cylinders at the minute...

have a good day ya fcukin WARRIORS


----------



## flinty90

just had a great session in gym

worked in there today from 4 pm till half 7 give my mate and his missus a bit of an evening off..

trained chest had a great session

warm up

1 set flyes tricep pushdowns and some stretches

DB low incline press (had 50's up again tonight)

barbell incline /flat press

cable crossovers

standing plate raises

press ups

then a burn out on chest press machine

awesome, felt really pumped up...

2 sessions down 3 to go

legs tomorrow night !!!


----------



## Craigyboy

Good to see you are back in the groove big man, Keep banging in the big sessions will make you feel MONSTER!

Legs day next, I love doing my legs just can't seem to get the ****ers to grow mate, frustrating sometimes hopefully the test & dbol have something to say about that though;-)


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> Good to see you are back in the groove big man, Keep banging in the big sessions will make you feel MONSTER!
> 
> Legs day next, I love doing my legs just can't seem to get the ****ers to grow mate, frustrating sometimes hopefully the test & dbol have something to say about that though;-)


legs take timne mate and alo they need massive amounts of punishment,., i think if your not throwing up after legs you havent trained them hard enough to grow properly lol.. (i have also never achieved this however i do feel ill most lag sessions lol)


----------



## Craigyboy

I get the seeing stars when I am doing squats and leg press, a few times I need to go sit down and compose myself as I have been close to throwing up, but never actually do.

Normally have sore legs for 3 days or so, was thinking about hitting them twice every week to see how I go but don't want to do myself in and fudge up my training


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> I get the seeing stars when I am doing squats and leg press, a few times I need to go sit down and compose myself as I have been close to throwing up, but never actually do.
> 
> Normally have sore legs for 3 days or so, was thinking about hitting them twice every week to see how I go but don't want to do myself in and fudge up my training


be careful mate the seeing stars is normally a breathing problem as in your not breating properly when doing the movements !!! apart from if your squatting 200 kg and the weight on your shoulders just makes you see stars anyway lol..

twice per week could be good mate,, but once per week and intense should still be good for you !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> be careful mate the seeing stars is normally a breathing problem as in your not breating properly when doing the movements !!! apart from if your squatting 200 kg and the weight on your shoulders just makes you see stars anyway lol..
> 
> twice per week could be good mate,, but once per week and intense should still be good for you !!!


I get this sometime Flint when deadlifting and I dont think its all to do with breathing it can also be the shear pressure of the push up from the bottom even when breathing is spot on


----------



## Replicator

Craigyboy said:


> I get the seeing stars when I am doing squats and leg press, a few times I need to go sit down and compose myself as I have been close to throwing up, but never actually do.
> 
> Normally have sore legs for 3 days or so, was thinking about hitting them twice every week to see how I go but don't want to do myself in and fudge up my training


forget it m8 , youll only overtrain and everthing else will go all to fvck as well


----------



## Craigyboy

Thanks lads.

That's what I love about this site, guys you have never met always willing to help.

Again thanks


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys hope your all ok...

My chest is fcukin humming this morning lol... not looking forward to legs tonight , not traine them since christmas , i dont think i will be hitting that 200 kg squat tonight lol...


----------



## Uriel

good morning sweet cheeks...just back from some work around london baby so i need to train today and pick my little girl up - taking her to my work tomorrow for the first time to see some cool aeroplanes then Blue planet aquaruim

how are you doing body wise flinty? size/shape etc? progressing?


----------



## flinty90

Hey bro. good to see you mate.. im feeling good at this moment in time. feeling biggish. just want to concentrate on some size rather than trying to get bigger and cut etc all at once. so next 10 weeks is about size mate. im sticking to your protocol of 1gram every 5 days. eating clean and getting the protein and calories in.. hows your traininh going bro x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro. good to see you mate.. im feeling good at this moment in time. feeling biggish. just want to concentrate on some size rather than trying to get bigger and cut etc all at once. so next 10 weeks is about size mate. im sticking to your protocol of 1gram every 5 days. eating clean and getting the protein and calories in.. hows your traininh going bro x


training is good bud - i'm just about due a bit of downtime again off the gear so will do a month or 6 weeks on 300mg ew


----------



## flinty90

right just going to put 2 ml in each quad then head off to the gym to hit legs tonight...

first time i have trained legs properly since christmas so will see how i go...

Just a question about low pulley cg cable rows....

you you guys keep your back upright and squeeze the v bar into your stomach. or do you actually bend bottom of your back forward like a real row and pull back with lower back then arms back to hit upper back ???


----------



## luther1

I go low into stomach,chest out. I got wings bro so it must work haha


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> right just going to put 2 ml in each quad then head off to the gym to hit legs tonight...
> 
> first time i have trained legs properly since christmas so will see how i go...
> 
> Just a question about low pulley cg cable rows....
> 
> you you guys keep your back upright and squeeze the v bar into your stomach. or do you actually bend bottom of your back forward like a real row and pull back with lower back then arms back to hit upper back ???


Good luck with legs,did you mention that you have not done them since christmas?I think you may have a couple of times?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys hope your all ok...
> 
> My chest is fcukin humming this morning lol... not looking forward to legs tonight , not traine them since christmas , i dont think i will be hitting that 200 kg squat tonight lol...


Ho HO Ho as Santa would say ........would love to see your getting out of bed the morra morning LOl ....................


----------



## flinty90

OMG im going to be in pain tomorrow lol..

Managed to come back (not trained legs since christmas) dont know if i mentioned it lol

180 kg squats

well impressed..

the 2 guys i was training tonight

1 was sick once

the other was sick twice and then packed up and went home looking green half way through the routine lol

DADDY is back !!!


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I go low into stomach,chest out. *I got wings bro* so it must work haha


we know bro - stops you big fanny pads leaking


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> we know bro - stops you big fanny pads leaking


LOL... welcome back pmsl !!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel your forearms look like fcukin thors hammers lol mint X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uriel your forearms look like fcukin thors hammers lol mint X


like i always say mate, i pull fuking earoplanes apart for a living, trained my whole life and [email protected] like a dog...........they were never gonna be small lol

cheers


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> like i always say mate, i pull fuking earoplanes apart for a living, trained my whole life and [email protected] like a dog...........they were never gonna be small lol
> 
> cheers


yeah all that size from just w4nking lol .. awesome achievement pmsl X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yeah all that size from just w4nking lol .. awesome achievement pmsl X


Mate - my dong need a good hard grip lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Mate - my dong need a good hard grip lol


like pulling a fcukin worm out of its hole pmsl !!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> like pulling a fcukin worm out of its hole pmsl !!


exactly - the little cnut has caused me fuk all but grief so i pull the saucey little fuker around the room like i'm trying to do him in pmsl


----------



## flinty90

well my legs are fcukin caning today ... im really struggling lol...

offered to work at gym again later .. im too fcukin good to my mate...

anyway shoulders for me tonight .. looking forward to it !!

hope your all having a good day


----------



## Queenie

Did shoulders today too! Glad your legs are hurting, shows u worked hard for once  x x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Did shoulders today too! Glad your legs are hurting, shows u worked hard for once  x x


the only work that cnuts legs do is resisting being fuking pulled by the lads at work lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well my legs are fcukin caning today ... im really struggling lol...
> 
> offered to work at gym again later .. im too fcukin good to my mate...
> 
> anyway shoulders for me tonight .. looking forward to it !!
> 
> hope your all having a good day


Free training is a good motivator!

I bet your legs are bloomin painful mate that was good goin',i beleive the first time since christmas?


----------



## flinty90

shoulders session tonight

started with smith press

3 sets 12 managed 6 reps on 3rd set at 120 kg not bad

then onto seated side laterals

15 reps lighter then 10 reps heavy 3 sets of these

then seated DB press

3 sets 0f 8 - 12 up to 35 kg DB's

onto rear delt flies

3 sets of 15 up to 45 kg

then DB shrugs all at 50 kgs

3 sets of 15

then just finished a burnout with front and side late plate raises until couldnt move arms..

great session , the sort of session where you dont know where to put your arms for the most comfortable feeling lol....

Arms tomorrow but got a busy day aswell...


----------



## Uriel

i hate smiths shoulder press ans i hear it ruins shoulders but if u like it then hey ho


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i hate smiths shoulder press ans i hear it ruins shoulders but if u like it then hey ho


yes you have said this before bro.... ours smiths is slightly different to the crappy counterbalanced ones i have been on. and shoulder press for me feels very comfortable on it !!!

and then thrown DB's in for that extra freeweight pressing !!!


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i hate smiths shoulder press ans i hear it ruins shoulders but if u like it then hey ho


Good pushin on it though,i hope that is in front of neck-it's what fooked my shoulder--behind,grr


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good pushin on it though,i hope that is in front of neck-it's what fooked my shoulder--behind,grr


never do behind neck pressing mate !!! EVER


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes you have said this before bro.... ours smiths is slightly different to the crappy counterbalanced ones i have been on. and shoulder press for me feels very comfortable on it !!!
> 
> and then thrown DB's in for that extra freeweight pressing !!!


i've hated every smiths i have tried fot shoulders (though for chest they are ok),..........always feel like they are popping them out


----------



## flinty90

tonight it was a pretty similair session to milkys shoulder session on sunday... i enjoyed it then and thought i would use it again ....

So thanks Milky and Dave !!!


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> i've hated every smiths i have tried fot shoulders (though for chest they are ok),..........always feel like they are popping them out


Ive never been a fan of smiths either, just doesnt feel right. Picked up both my injuries off a smith machine aswell. Just doesnt feel like a natural movement under it


----------



## Queenie

Get the barbells out, shout at them (apparently), call them cvnts and then fvcking lift them.

I always thought better to use barbells and db's because the stabilising muscles get worked too x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Get the barbells out, shout at them (apparently), call them cvnts and then fvcking lift them.
> 
> I always thought better to use barbells and db's because the stabilising muscles get worked too x x


yes it is, but i dont trust myself shoulder pressing 120 kg on a barbell its an awkward spot !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes it is, but i dont trust myself shoulder pressing 120 kg on a barbell its an awkward spot !!!


No it isn't. I'd spot u on that! X x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yes it is, but i dont trust myself shoulder pressing 120 kg on a barbell its an awkward spot !!!


it would be an awkward spot, but unless u drop it, theres always your arms allowing it down, the spotter will just help and when it gets to shoulder height just fcuk it on the floor lol


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> No it isn't. I'd spot u on that! X x


thanks !!! :wacko:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> it would be an awkward spot, but unless u drop it, theres always your arms allowing it down, the spotter will just help and when it gets to shoulder height just fcuk it on the floor lol


errrm no mate i will stick with smith and then finish with DB's 35 kg db;s for shoulder press isnt too bad really


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thanks !!! :wacko:


I am really looking forward to training with u lol x x


----------



## flinty90

Just had fish pie for dinner.. plenty of protein (had it without the potato) was very nice !!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I am really looking forward to training with u lol x x


yes my sentiments exactly X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes my* sentiments* exactly X


thats not how you spell semen lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> thats not how you spell semen lol


I dont know what you take me for bro x


----------



## Queenie

Semen? Where? X x


----------



## flinty90

Good night folks !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> I dont know what you take me for bro x


merely a man lol


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Semen? Where? X x


in 50% of human testes, 50% of human females, 30% of human females face/hir and clothing along with 95% of bodybuilding?powerlifting mens anuses lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> in 50% of human testes, 50% of human females, 30% of human females face/hir and clothing along with 95% of bodybuilding?powerlifting mens anuses lol


You got a beef with male powerlifters bro pmsl..


----------



## flinty90

thank god its friday, finished for the week...

off to gym tonight just to finish a full 5 days training with arms... then off out for weekend with a few mates.

going to bungay - for a brewery tour saturday afternoon, then off to the aviation museum at flixton sunday morning before riding back home,,

this is on bike , but not looking good weather wise for riding and camping. lol... fcuk it im not made of sugar...

hope you all have had a good week and have a good weekend !!!


----------



## C.Hill

Congrats on the 4 plate squat mate!


----------



## flinty90

Good arm session to finish of the week... now to pack bike up ...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Good arm session to finish of the week... now to pack bike up ...


Have a fab weekend big guy! Sounds like fun  post some pics up... And be careful on the bike x x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Good arm session to finish of the week... now to pack bike up ...


make sure its got a wide seat !!!! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> make sure its got a wide seat !!!! :thumb:


Dont mate its not funny. i cant sit for a sh1t properly lol. legs are fcukin thrashing lol..


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3080330 said:


> Dont mate its not funny. i cant sit for a sh1t properly lol. legs are fcukin thrashing lol..


Get a little spanner, loosen the nut, raise seat, tighten nut and pedal off into the sunset

Hope all is well guys


----------



## Replicator

Right, whats the crack ( no pun intended) you been out on this bike yet ?!


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Right, whats the crack ( no pun intended) you been out on this bike yet ?!


He's out int fcukin rain.

That's what he told me lol x x


----------



## Replicator

bwahahaahahahahahahah :lol: its forecast right enough RX


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> bwahahaahahahahahahah :lol: its forecast right enough RX


I know. The big soggy git lol x x


----------



## Breda

Flinty my boy where have you been... You went on a bike ride and haven't heard from you since.. where are you mate are u now depressed in a corner thinkin of your slimmer days when you were 2... Well u better not b you cnut you are one of my favorite members on here... You got my number bro don't lose it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hope you got wet weather gear mate. Actually, that's not true. I hope you didn't.


----------



## luther1

The cnuts still trying to put rhe tassles on the handlebars and fix the basket to the frame


----------



## Breda

I bet The cnut sat on it and got the seat stuck up his ass...


----------



## flinty90

ayup ya bunch of chimps lol...

Had a very wet ride across to Bungay.. i was fully wrapped up though (sorry Chiilsi)lol.

160 miles set up tents int fcukin rain... then walked into town for a beer, there were 5 of us went my other mates came from essex and one from southampton..

got a taxi up to St peters brewery , had a tour and then had a hours tasting session of most ogf there beers (some great some awful) some of them were also 6.6% alch so really strong.

it was a good tour really and had well over the £5 ntry fee in beer lol.. got taxi back into town about 3 pm and just sat in pubs for rest of day getting quite drunk until about half 12 at night ..

walked back to campsite int fcukin rain.

for some reason my sleeping bag and everything wa wee through so i spent a bad night cold and wet and p1ssed lol..

got up this morning int fcukin rain and packed up . was supposed to be going to flixton aviation museum but as most of it is outside i thought fcuk it enough was enough.

had the wettest windiest ride home ever, fcukin freezing and wet through .

shower and a hours kip this afternoon and now waiting for my beef for dinner lol..

good to see mates though and we had a good time regardless.

hope you have all had a good weekend .

not looking forard to welding at work all week if weather is going to stay like this ...


----------



## Replicator

So it was a bit of a wash out then LMFAO


----------



## Greshie

A bit wet was it ? :lol:


----------



## Breda

Did it rain mate lol


----------



## flinty90

im glad your all laughing at my damp weekend .... what is wrong with you people your all sick b4stards :whistling:


----------



## Davey666

Where did you go?? Banagay?


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Where did you go?? Banagay?


yes mate it was nice to meet you X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

sounds like 1 sweaty wet weekend


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> sounds like 1 sweaty wet weekend


your obsessed with sweat arent you !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> your obsessed with sweat arent you !!!


Pmsl

i just like calling you a sweaty [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pmsl
> 
> i just like calling you a sweaty [email protected]


quite odd as i tend not to sweat at all !!! X


----------



## Craigyboy

Are we talking motorised bikes or mountain bikes?

160 miles on a motorbike easy peasy

160 miles on a push bike would take me a feckin fortnight


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> Are we talking motorised bikes or mountain bikes?
> 
> 160 miles on a motorbike easy peasy
> 
> 160 miles on a push bike would take me a feckin fortnight


motorbike mate, and let me tell you i have done 100s of miles on my bike bro but today coming home that 160 miles felt like a thousand.... so wet and windy on that A47 and A17 . horrible anything over 50 mph and i was getting blown from one lane nearly into the fields !!! horrible


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hello cvnts, just popping in between drinking champagne and shagging to say hi.

Catch you all properly soon! X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hello cvnts, just popping in between drinking champagne and shagging to say hi.
> 
> Catch you all properly soon! X


More like fizzy apple juice and [email protected] :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> More like fizzy apple juice and [email protected] :lol:


You only come in my journal when bens posted mmmmm!!! Full ****.


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3085452 said:


> You only come in my journal when bens posted mmmmm!!! Full ****.


Agreed

Robs a batty man... Bet the cnut is in vegas spyin on Ben right now... Pulin his pecker anytime he gets a glimpse of the ginger cnuts empty sack as it swings like a pendulum while he's wails away on the poor woman that married him


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> motorbike mate, and let me tell you i have done 100s of miles on my bike bro but today coming home that 160 miles felt like a thousand.... so wet and windy on that A47 and A17 . horrible anything over 50 mph and i was getting blown from one lane nearly into the fields !!! horrible


My bikes never came out in the rain


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> Robs a batty man... Bet the cnut is in vegas spyin on Ben right now... Pulin his pecker anytime he gets a glimpse of the ginger cnuts empty sack as it swings like a pendulum while he's wails away on the poor woman that married him


What I'd give for a night with Benjamin :wub:

Couldn't make Vegas, Miami was nice though


----------



## C.Hill

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> Robs a batty man... Bet the cnut is in vegas spyin on Ben right now... Pulin his pecker anytime he gets a glimpse of the ginger cnuts empty sack as it swings like a pendulum while he's wails away on the poor woman that married him


Lmao


----------



## flinty90

No training tonight. been for a meal for lads birthday. a nice indian.. tandoori mixed grill for me. Back in gym tomorrow night for chest. Cant wait..


----------



## Queenie

Flinty!! I wrote u a really nice message this morning and then Tapatalk crashed 

Glad u had an awesome time away! Does tandoori mixed grill come with tandoori black pudding!? X x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Flinty!! I wrote u a really nice message this morning and then Tapatalk crashed
> 
> Glad u had an awesome time away! Does tandoori mixed grill come with tandoori black pudding!? X x


Phu you ignoring me... its ok i can take a hint x


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Just seen the motorbike group!!! lol Posted a picture.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just seen the motorbike group!!! lol Posted a picture.


Nice one bro. i always forget i set thst up on here ..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> Nice one bro. i always forget i set thst up on here ..


And its been going for a couple of years


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Phu you ignoring me... its ok i can take a hint x


As explained.. I bloody well was not! You grumpy ****e  x x


----------



## flinty90

Im getting tired of working in the rain.. fcukin office job sounds good about now..


----------



## C.Hill

I feel for you mate, it is fcuking nasty out there!


----------



## Replicator

Mornin.............


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Mornin.............


Mornin rep. you ok brother !!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Mornin.............


Mornin rep. you ok brother !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Mornin rep. you ok brother !!





flinty90 said:


> Mornin rep. you ok brother !!


I sure am

I sure am

LMFAO


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> I sure am
> 
> I sure am
> 
> LMFAO


so good i said it twice !!!


----------



## flinty90

chest session tonight , strength appetite and things really kicking in now.. 4 weeks back into cycle

2 gram of test every 10 days..

loads of protein each day and a good amount of carbs (may need to balance these a bit more)....

had 150 kg back up today for 2 and a bit reps so another few weeks they will be going for a good 5 -6 reps i hope....

nice session really felt it...

it seems im getting more popular in the gym as i have just took on 2 more folks to train lol.... at least there getting good results and that pleases me....

time for some dinner now im hank marvin....

Leg session tomorrow , looking forward to it !!!


----------



## biglbs

Well done mate,that's all going well,gym life is good a?Nice.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,that's all going well,gym life is good a?Nice.


yes mate im enjoying myself at the minute ... keep going on the ups and hope the downs dont take us too far down !!!

are you ok matey ???


----------



## Mingster

Good to hear you're getting back into the swing of things, Flints. Nothing like a gram or two of test to focus the mind

Best of luck mate.


----------



## biglbs

Ok mate,been better though no test left in me,feel low,but hay it will be good soon!


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Good to hear you're getting back into the swing of things, Flints. Nothing like a gram or two of test to focus the mind
> 
> Best of luck mate.


thanks Ming you know i really respect your input mate and makes me feel good knowing your still here spurring me on !!!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,been better though no test left in me,feel low,but hay it will be good soon!


sorry to hear that mate, not nice when a fellow warrior is feeling low... im hoping and praying for you mate that you will find that happiness, and although it will never perhaps be the same as what you were expecting im sure you can make sure its the best it can be !!!

good luck mate my thoughts are with you !!!


----------



## andy

wheres your avi big fella....i miss that big hairy smile.


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> wheres your avi big fella....i miss that big hairy smile.


well to be fair mate i was unsure which to use so i thought fcuk it i will use non lol...

how are you mate long time no speak.. i hope to god your back training again ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sorry to hear that mate, not nice when a fellow warrior is feeling low... im hoping and praying for you mate that you will find that happiness, and although it will never perhaps be the same as what you were expecting im sure you can make sure its the best it can be !!!
> 
> good luck mate my thoughts are with you !!!


cheers mate i am down but as my Dad used to say"THERE IS ALWAYS A WAY"it's got me out of far worse,nothing keeps me down.....ever!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> cheers mate i am down but as my Dad used to say"THERE IS ALWAYS A WAY"it's got me out of far worse,nothing keeps me down.....ever!


have some reps for that attitude bro. i love it !!!!


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> well to be fair mate i was unsure which to use so i thought fcuk it i will use non lol...
> 
> how are you mate long time no speak.. i hope to god your back training again ??


get one up...its not the same without either your goofy beardo one or your evil stare into nothingness one lol.

yeah...im training...hard....got a pt, new gym etc...life back on track.

whats happening with you? you still training with rob?...you must be some size now mate cos you dont fcuk about.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> have some reps for that attitude bro. i love it !!!!


Its true 48 yrs of that and it's true bro,thanks!x


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> get one up...its not the same without either your goofy beardo one or your evil stare into nothingness one lol.
> 
> yeah...im training...hard....got a pt, new gym etc...life back on track.
> 
> whats happening with you? you still training with rob?...you must be some size now mate cos you dont fcuk about.


Me and Rob still get together when we can mate but work has meant we both missing each other more and more at minute (missing sessions not actually each other ) although we do lol...

Im training like a demon at minute mate thanks..

great to see your back on track.. hows your trap holding out mate ...

my size well , im not the smallest person you probably know lol,,, but bigger can always be achieved X


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> Me and Rob still get together when we can mate but work has meant we both missing each other more and more at minute (missing sessions not actually each other ) although we do lol...
> 
> Im training like a demon at minute mate thanks..
> 
> great to see your back on track.. hows your trap holding out mate ...
> 
> my size well , im not the smallest person you probably know lol,,, but bigger can always be achieved X


nice one mate...at least you still try and hook up with each other.....

the traps fine mate...im strong as an ox just now....running dbol and test....im getting close to 100k on the bench (85 at the moment) 15 stone, bf is pretty sh1t, 18%, but, hey...ive dieted before, ill lose it again....its nice to be back on here, though im lurking at the moment....it seems so much has changed, so many new faces etc.....

youll see me popping in from time to time.

p.s....yours and others kind comments a while back really did help us through some tough times...i wont forget that.

i sound right gay now eh?


----------



## Queenie

Gaaaay..... Lol.

Flinty I miss you  x x


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> nice one mate...at least you still try and hook up with each other.....
> 
> the traps fine mate...im strong as an ox just now....running dbol and test....im getting close to 100k on the bench (85 at the moment) 15 stone, bf is pretty sh1t, 18%, but, hey...ive dieted before, ill lose it again....its nice to be back on here, though im lurking at the moment....it seems so much has changed, so many new faces etc.....
> 
> youll see me popping in from time to time.
> 
> p.s....yours and others kind comments a while back really did help us through some tough times...i wont forget that.
> 
> *i sound right gay now eh?*


who gives a fcuk mate . if it helped and your now back on track then i dont care if it is gay.. well done bro, will be nice to see more of you in here pal !!!

good ifts too keep it up !!


----------



## flinty90

for tea tonight i have had 200 grams of chicken breast cooked in oven with a peanut butter crust.. it was awesome,, you should try it !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> for tea tonight i have had 200 grams of chicken breast cooked in oven with a peanut butter crust.. it was awesome,, you should try it !!!


That sounds nice, do u just roll the chicken in Pb and bake?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> That sounds nice, do u just roll the chicken in Pb and bake?


yeah pretty much mate, crunchy pb just spread over chicken breast and baked mate ... yummy its just something a little different


----------



## Fatstuff

I may have to have a blast of this tomorrow!!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> I may have to have a blast of this tomorrow!!


pb then egg,then bread crumb,then egg,then breadcrumb done!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> pb then egg,then bread crumb,then egg,then breadcrumb done!


Breadcrums lol !!! us fattys have to watch our carbs mate lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Breadcrums lol !!! us fattys have to watch our carbs mate lol


Wholemeal home made?


----------



## Jay.32

I come in here...and all you lot are doing is talking about food!!!! :cursing:

Im starving, so im going to have to leave :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> I come in here...and all you lot are doing is talking about food!!!! :cursing:
> 
> Im starving, so im going to have to leave :bounce:


Good boy!lol


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Breadcrums lol !!! us fattys have to watch our carbs mate lol


Just horse it in tay a 5 gallon drum o Porridge and get it down ye lad ......................we can eat as many carbs as we like at any one meal ...or so ive been told bwahahaahahahahahah :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Jay.32 said:


> I come in here...and all you lot are doing is talking about food!!!! :cursing:
> 
> Im starving, so im going to have to leave :bounce:


I only allow myself a meal after I chew cnut.i havent eaten since 4 o'clock and it was 2 before that lmfao


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I only allow myself a meal after I chew cnut.i havent eaten since 4 o'clock and it was 2 before that lmfao


Lol nice one. you visited anyone we know today then pmsl x


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. shoulders session tonight ... back in yard today working , one of our lorries has been condemned so we have to strip out all the mud mixing gear into a new lorry DOH !! its a massive job but at least i remain local to home...

i joined the Nottingham piscatorial fishing society last night, had to go to a meeting and get sweared in and they have the black ball voting system, proper secret handshake stuff. i got accepted though and i actually went wearing a hat so my mohawk and tattoos didnt make me look like a yob lol....

buit now they have accepted me and i have paid my £270 they can get my mohawk in there facesl lol...

anyway better get off to work , see ya all later ...


----------



## Queenie

Black ball wtf? This is like a whole new world I know nothing about.

Smash those shoulders tonight!! I expect pain x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Black ball wtf? This is like a whole new world I know nothing about.
> 
> Smash those shoulders tonight!! I expect pain x x


There will be pain alright my left shoulder feels fcuked lol... x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> There will be pain alright my left shoulder feels fcuked lol... x


Pushin hard since you have been back,you must watch your inserts and sheaths mate,don't start rotator and impingment issues by going all out after backin off through work buddy,take care,x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Pushin hard since you have been back,you must watch your inserts and sheaths mate,don't start rotator and impingment issues by going all out after backin off through work buddy,take care,x


thanks mate will reign it in a bit bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

good shoulders session i was having some pain but after i had warmed RC's and thoroughly warmed shoulders i was feeling ok...

Smith press

3 sets

15,15,12

seated lateral raises

3 sets

15,15,15

rear delt face pulls

3 sets

15,15,15

DB press

3 sets

15,15,14

rear plate raises

3 sets

15,15,15

shrugs

4 sets

15,15,15,15

nice cool down stretching hopefully will ease shoulders up for tomorrow...

Back session tomorrow.. thanks guys

Also planned diet for next 9 weeks with a lot of help from RX queenie.. (yes she has helped a lot)

im hoping that this will keep me at my size muscle wise and strip the fat from me ....

Thank you so much queenie. i have worked it all out and know exactly where im going..

yes its a bit bland and boring but its definitely simple, and will hopefully give me everything i need to hit my goal..

simple, easy to plan, and actually will make me feel full...

tomorrows meals

salmon - eggs for breakfast

rice - chicken- pineapple

sweet potato - chicken

rice - fish - chilli and ,lemon

training session

protein shake with water

sweet potato - chicken - broccoli

pre bed protein shake with milk and water !!

job done ....

300 grams protein

300 grams carbs

43 grams fat

and around 2800 calories !!! all spotlessly clean !!!

oh and 5 litres water


----------



## DiggyV

Nice work mate, you training more regularly now again? Good to see you tearing it up again mate. :thumb:

Diet looks a bit like mine: sweet potato, chicken, turkey, veggies, shakes. I actually start eating at 9am, and finish before 7pm, and then nothing til the following morning, am starting to lean out again, but thanks to the 'supplementation' :lol: am keeping the mass.


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Nice work mate, you training more regularly now again? Good to see you tearing it up again mate. :thumb:
> 
> Diet looks a bit like mine: sweet potato, chicken, turkey, veggies, shakes. I actually start eating at 9am, and finish before 7pm, and then nothing til the following morning, am starting to lean out again, but thanks to the 'supplementation' :lol: am keeping the mass.


hey buddy good to see ya.. yeah mate its something i havent done before and i really owe the diet to Queenie, as she has put me straight... i felt i have been lacking somewhere diet wise and now i have had a good chat it seems i know where i have been lacking...

im training hard mate and its good to be back ..

your looking good in avi brother , keep up the great work X


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> hey buddy good to see ya.. yeah mate its something i havent done before and i really owe the diet to Queenie, as she has put me straight... i felt i have been lacking somewhere diet wise and now i have had a good chat it seems i know where i have been lacking...
> 
> im training hard mate and its good to be back ..
> 
> your looking good in avi brother , keep up the great work X


Thanks mate. Feeling stoked at the moment as well. new PBs each week, and they are coming easy - starting to find my old form. :lol:

How you getting on, AVI seems curiously empty! PMSL

Still running your shoulder routine (ish) and its paying off....


----------



## Queenie

Looks good flinty... But I am feeling the pressure for it to work omg!

So nervous x x


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> Looks good flinty... But I am feeling the pressure for it to work omg!
> 
> So nervous x x


That'll teach you! 

Evening missy.....


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Looks good flinty... But I am feeling the pressure for it to work omg!
> 
> So nervous x x


your effort in me will be paid of with my effort for you babe XX


----------



## Queenie

DiggyV said:


> That'll teach you!
> 
> Evening missy.....


Evening Mr Diggy  thanks for your kind words this week. Honestly much appreciated.

I was only trying to help the big guy lol x x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> your effort in me will be paid of with my effort for you babe XX


Really hope so. I will give u pep talks along the way  x x


----------



## flinty90

Had a good back session to finish of the week tonight ...

decided from next week im going to do a lot more unilateral training ( single arms stuff to you thick cnuts ) lol...

i do a bit of this anyway with pressing movements but will be doing as much as i can like this just for a few weeks to try it out and see if i can see any difference...

haee a good weekend guys, im so ready to just relax and chill out , off fishing sunday night on my new society lakes woohoo lol... how special am i lol...

enjoy brothers and sisters X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Had a good back session to finish of the week tonight ...
> 
> decided from next week im going to do a lot more unilateral training ( single arms stuff to you thick cnuts ) lol...
> 
> i do a bit of this anyway with pressing movements but will be doing as much as i can like this just for a few weeks to try it out and see if i can see any difference...
> 
> haee a good weekend guys, im so ready to just relax and chill out , off fishing sunday night on my new society lakes woohoo lol... how special am i lol...
> 
> enjoy brothers and sisters X


You lopsided then mate?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> You lopsided then mate?


not at all mate lol.... just fancy giving it more of a go, as its supposed to be better for growth !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> not at all mate lol.... just fancy giving it more of a go, as its supposed to be better for growth !!!


Good man. Keep us posted:thumbup1:

What would put me off is the fact that each exercise will take twice as long:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Good man. Keep us posted:thumbup1:
> 
> What would put me off is the fact that each exercise will take twice as long:lol: :lol:


x2 lol


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Good man. Keep us posted:thumbup1:
> 
> What would put me off is the fact that each exercise will take twice as long:lol: :lol:


it will also help as some of the machines we use in our gym we are stacking easily... so it will also give more to go at single arm at a time... it should add to core work and everything mate, i will deffo keep you posted and obviously pop up some of the workouts i have done...

always do a few sets of shoulder DB presses where you keep one arm in air as you press the other arm and then change sides... you can feel it working your core and really hits the shoulders hard..

also with DB chest pressing ...


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> x2 lol


x3


----------



## flinty90

something like this but with DB's and instead of doing singles do 5 at a time until you have done 15 reps with both arms


----------



## xpower

flinty90 said:


> something like this but with DB's and instead of doing singles do 5 at a time until you have done 15 reps with both arms


iirc PScarb does a similar thing on Bis with dubbells

6left/6right/6left/6right for example


----------



## flinty90

xpower said:


> iirc PScarb does a similar thing on Bis with dubbells
> 
> 6left/6right/6left/6right for example


nice one mate... its just worth a try at something different for a couple of weeks im thinking !!!


----------



## xpower

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate... its just worth a try at something different for a couple of weeks im thinking !!!


Deffo mate.

Keep stressing the muscles & in different ways surely we'll grow lol (I'm still trying too  )


----------



## flinty90

just a little more info quoted off the net about it

One neurological benefit of dumbell training is that it takes twice as long to do a set than with a bar. The metabolic cost is twice as much, thus more calories are burned. More importantly there is a higher force output because more muscles have to be recruited to stabilize the weight.

Some of the other benefits include:

Strengthening of postural support muscles.

Improves bilateral strength.

Improves balance movement coordination.

Increased focus on the movement and the muscles.

Increased neural response, which will enhance your bar lifts.

Moderate contralateral strength gains. If one limb is injured working the other has a cross-ever effect, according to some studies.

And there is never a line to use dumbbells.


----------



## Queenie

Sounds like a plan babe. Totally agree with your thinking. I'd look at doing it that way too. Nice even growth x x


----------



## biglbs

A buddy of mine Ray Stacey won the NABBA Europe back in the day,he used to do lots of this when dieting.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I do a lot of this too. Great for things like seated rows if you have cable or plate machine, seated shoulder press, chest etc. Takes a while but don't fuk about and rest too long between sides and it doesn't take that much longer really. Be good to see what you make of it.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I do a lot of this too. Great for things like seated rows if you have cable or plate machine, seated shoulder press, chest etc. Takes a while but don't fuk about and rest too long between sides and it doesn't take that much longer really. Be good to see what you make of it.


yeah looking at doing more of the bigger compounds like that mate so not every exercise in the routine.. but the majority of them.... and yes i agree the extra time is all good time burning cals and growing so for the extra 10 minutes per session its haqrdly fcuk all compared to the benefits i would hope to gain from it !!!


----------



## Uriel

what in tarnation is going on here./ i pop n - read last page and its about training.........brother has let himseld go lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> what in tarnation is going on here./ i pop n - read last page and its about training.........brother has let himseld go lol


It's not as ****ed up as your avi?!?! Where the hell is the towel or at least a wife beater vest??

Ponce


----------



## Jay.32

Uriel said:


> what in tarnation is going on here./ i pop n - read last page and its about training.........brother has let himseld go lol


I know.... that shirt makes him look honest, and a decent person... that sh!t aint right..


----------



## flinty90

URIEL FFS undress man


----------



## luther1

Has the fat shirt (15.5" collar)wearing cnut got a flip phone?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Has the fat shirt (15.5" collar)wearing cnut got a flip phone?


it would be great to see a wet patch on his nipple were the cnut is lactating lol..


----------



## luther1

Probably got a wet patch in his pants due to his premature ejaculation issues


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Probably got a wet patch in his pants due to his premature ejaculation issues


told him to stop wearing silk boxers, they dont half make him cum quick... even running for a bus the cnut is orgasm prone !!!


----------



## luther1

He's probably got a pair of Farahs on and some deck shoes with no socks,the silly looking cnut. And a yacht captains cap, if he can find one big enough


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> He's probably got a pair of Farahs on and some deck shoes with no socks,the silly looking cnut. And a yacht captains cap, if he can find one big enough


pmsl .. i bet the cnut tears up the norfolk broads on a regular basis... painting his fcukin coal skuttle green and with flowers on... the brass polishing cnut !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> pmsl .. i bet the cnut tears up the norfolk broads on a regular basis... painting his fcukin coal skuttle green and with flowers on... the brass polishing cnut !!!


You can actually picture the cnut on the Norfolk broads in a boat can't you,he's that type.Fcuking steering wheel the size of a coffee table.While he's bent over polishing the deck i bet he's got someone behind him ramming their c0ck into is his big fat hairy jacksy.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You can actually picture the cnut on the Norfolk broads in a boat can't you,he's that type.Fcuking steering wheel the size of a coffee table.While he's bent over polishing the deck i bet he's got someone behind him ramming their c0ck into is his big fat hairy jacksy.


LMFAO...... hahahaha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You can actually picture the cnut on the Norfolk broads in a boat can't you,he's that type.Fcuking steering wheel the size of a coffee table.While he's bent over polishing the deck i bet he's got someone behind him ramming their c0ck into is his big fat hairy jacksy.


he will have a deck hand called fcukin boy friday that he sends into the bow when he as fcuked up polishing his favourite brass horse shoe...

yeah the cnut will be smoking a cigar as he goes through yarmouth bridge onto breydon water thinking he is fcukin captain jack sparrow....


----------



## luther1

Where the Scottish haggis eating cnut is so tight,i bet that shirt is left over from his days in the RAF.

Did he ever mention he was in the RAF?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Where the Scottish haggis eating cnut is so tight,i bet that shirt is left over from his days in the RAF.
> 
> Did he ever mention he was in the RAF?


what RAF..

the fcukin (Rafting and ferrymaster services ???)


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> he will have a deck hand called fcukin boy friday that he sends into the bow when he as fcuked up polishing his favourite brass horse shoe...
> 
> yeah the cnut will be smoking a cigar as he goes through yarmouth bridge onto breydon water thinking he is fcukin captain jack sparrow....


Pmsl. He'll moor up near a local tavern and bore the locals to death with his fcuking stories of the high sea's and the size of the fish he caught for his tea


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> what RAF..
> 
> the fcukin (Rafting and ferrymaster services ???)


Rim And Fcuk my bum


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Pmsl. He'll moor up near a local tavern and bore the locals to death with his fcuking stories of the high sea's and the size of the fish he caught for his tea


yeah the fat cnuts off plenty of fish more like that he is throwing his fcukin salty sea member into just lately pmsl !!!


----------



## luther1

Everyone must address him as Captain Uriel and here his thoughts on what actually caused the Titanic to go down so quick. He carries some rope in his pocket and shows little kids how to tie knots,the fcuking paedo


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Everyone must address him as Captain Uriel and here his thoughts on what actually caused the Titanic to go down so quick. He carries some rope in his pocket and shows little kids how to tie knots,the fcuking paedo












he is a fcukin embarrasment to the british waterways mate lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> he is a fcukin embarrasment to the british waterways mate lol


Yeap thats the cnut to a t,just better looking and slimmer


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Yeap thats the cnut to a t,just better looking and slimmer


and bigger arms :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

He has one of those old metal deep-dive helmets and wears it to fantasize when he is watching finding nemo,the cvnt even has his own version of the film 'Remembering Urinal's deep sea and air adventures'


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon mr flinty :cool2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

LMFAO!!

That is all :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Afternoon rep. you ok brother ... and ginger you home yet ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Afternoon rep. you ok brother ... and ginger you home yet ??


Not yet bud, sat in San Fran airport about to fly to LA then will be on flight home!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Afternoon rep. you ok brother ... and ginger you home yet ??


Alls okay here ....................whos the poof in the photo.??? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Alls okay here ....................whos the poof in the photo.??? :lol:


Uriels norfolk broads outfit.. lol


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Uriels norfolk broads outfit.. lol


bwahahahahahaahahhahah


----------



## biglbs

Any fish yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Any fish yet?


Plenty of fish mate, dog fish is what uri angles for


----------



## Uriel

LMFAO....i see i had some luvn off the brothers lol


----------



## Guest

What is happening with that avi, Captain Uriel?


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> What is happening with that avi, Captain Uriel?


what u mean hun...this is how a dood dresses??


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> what u mean hun...this is how a dood dresses??


PMSL have you elevated to dood status?


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> PMSL have you elevated to dood status?


my girl seems to think i suite this lol.i go missing for a few days and i get accused of poffing lol - i had my daughter lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> my girl seems to think i suite this lol.i go missing for a few days and i get accused of poffing lol - i had my daughter lol


I bet you wear chains just like that!

Nowt wrong with a bit of poffing lol. You're not getting any younger plus you can work 'em in on your way between jobs:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Happy May day colonel


----------



## Uriel

have a nice day bros.......i'm off over to oulton park to catch the second day races of british superbikes...wikid - not been to bikes for ages


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> have a nice day bros.......i'm off over to oulton park to catch the second day races of british superbikes...wikid - not been to bikes for ages


have a good day brother...


----------



## flinty90

just got back from fishing, fcukin waterlicked lol.. but had a good catch up with mates.. and it was a nice place, i will be spending a lot more time on the banks this year i feel... gives me proper time to reflect..

have a good bank holiday guys. im off to gym at 3 to hit some chest !!!!


----------



## bennyrock

where you been fishing Flinty ?


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> where you been fishing Flinty ?


hey mate, been in newark mate on my new society waters.... first time i have been in a year to be fair so still finding my feet again. but all is good, got a few things i need to buy to make the fishing a bit more productable but that will soon come back.. will be banking 20's soon enough lol...

you ok mate ??


----------



## bennyrock

yes mate im all good. Changed my diet 2 weeks ago and im feeling great and looking a lot bigger and pumped. Starting my cycle nxt month. cant wait


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> yes mate im all good. Changed my diet 2 weeks ago and im feeling great and looking a lot bigger and pumped. Starting my cycle nxt month. cant wait


changed diet for what mate ??? and what cycle you rolliong with !!

i just smashed another gram in today lol... fcukin left leg though i always hit a nerve just lately and i can feel the tissue damage.. ouch !!!


----------



## bennyrock

upped the protein to around 500 g's a day. and not drank a drop of booze in 3 weeks now. Going to run a 600 mg's Test e for 10 weeks. Got my Armidex for .5 eod and nolva and clomid for PCT. I cant fwking wait to be honest.


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> upped the protein to around 500 g's a day. and not drank a drop of booze in 3 weeks now. Going to run a 600 mg's Test e for 10 weeks. Got my Armidex for .5 eod and nolva and clomid for PCT. I cant fwking wait to be honest.


500 g of protein per day ??? fcuk me mate thats going some... what about cals and carbs etc ??

if you get that in each day and hit the gym hard with that gear you should really smash some size on in 10 weeks !!!


----------



## bennyrock

I will be honest mate i dont see me keeping it up every day. lol. Managed 100 g's for breaky yesterday and it stuffed me for the day. lol. Not counting carbs and cals as just aiming for mass at the mo. Will be looking into that more when i go in for the cutting. I get terrible hunger rage off gear so that should be an interesting experience for all who bother me. lol


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> I will be honest mate i dont see me keeping it up every day. lol. Managed 100 g's for breaky yesterday and it stuffed me for the day. lol. Not counting carbs and cals as just aiming for mass at the mo. Will be looking into that more when i go in for the cutting. I get terrible hunger rage off gear so that should be an interesting experience for all who bother me. lol


well good luck then bro.. would like to see some of your better days food intake written in here if you get chance !! and your training


----------



## bennyrock

Gonna start a journal on day 1 of my cycle. Think the most interesting part will be my spelling and grammar. :whistling:


----------



## bennyrock

o crap Milky has found us again. Lets hide in the beauty section he never goes there. lol


----------



## Replicator

hey flint hows things


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> hey flint hows things


hey mate...

Well i have been to gym and done a chest session this afternoon really felt good...

started with warm up of RC and chest , tris and lats

then onto low incline press

3 sets of 15 - 12

pec dec

3 sets of 15

flat DB press isolateral

3 sets of 15 done in 5's whilst holding other dumbell up

decline press

2 sets 15

plate raises

3 sets 15

into seated press 3 sets

finished with one set of incline press ups until couldnt lift myself up... job done


----------



## flinty90

food tomorrow in no particular order

400 gram brown rice

100 gram salmon

2 eggs

200 gram chicken breast

100 gram pineapple chunks

2 slices burgen bread

6 scoops whey protein

4 fl oz milk

200 gram sweet potato

1 cup broccoli

5 litres water

calories 2500

protein 270 grams

carbs 230 grams

fats 53 grams

45 %

35 %

20 % split ...

have a good day folks !!!


----------



## Replicator

that burgen breads okay eh............puts a skin on your sh1te


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> that burgen breads okay eh............puts a skin on your sh1te


its very errrm thick lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck with the new diet plan mate. Looks great so I'm sure you'll see great results with consistency. Seems work is being kinder at the moment too which is good!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck with the new diet plan mate. Looks great so I'm sure you'll see great results with consistency. Seems work is being kinder at the moment too which is good!


well thats the one thing that makes all the difference mate if im in the yard or local (which is rare) just going to make most of it until anything changes pal !!!


----------



## Queenie

Nice food today flinty  glad you're sticking with it. Have a good one x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Nice food today flinty  glad you're sticking with it. Have a good one x x


Well chick i promised you i would lol.. It does get hard to get it all in though... x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Well chick i promised you i would lol.. It does get hard to get it all in though... x


Yeah but u need it  and it's all good, clean food - your body is probably loving u right now lol x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah but u need it  and it's all good, clean food - your body is probably loving u right now lol x x


i dont think my left shoulder is loving me babe. its going to hamper me i can fcukin tell.. sh1t when you have a niggly thing like that...


----------



## Fatstuff

I've heard that burgen bread increases oestrogen lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I've heard that burgen bread increases oestrogen lol


Cool. thanks for your input...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> i dont think my left shoulder is loving me babe. its going to hamper me i can fcukin tell.. sh1t when you have a niggly thing like that...


I can't advise on that  I could rub it better? X x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Cool. thanks for your input...


Everyone thinks i talk sh1t lol

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/9865415/

Heres a study, granted it's on rats but just the pure fact that they even chose to do the study is worrying lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

hows it going uncle flint


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> hows it going uncle flint


Dont you talk to me cnut. im not happy with you x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Dont you talk to me cnut. im not happy with you x


 :confused1:

What have i done now


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> :confused1:
> 
> What have i done now


You know ...


----------



## biglbs

What flavour popcorn shall i have?mmmmm............ok.........comfy now,,,,,,,,,,,,,and then,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> You know ...


Lol no i dont..what have i done


----------



## biglbs

Out of popcorn now,,,,,,,er kiora!mmmmmmmm..............................


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol no i dont..what have i done


You fcukin know..


----------



## luther1

Haha,afghans in the $hit with flinty


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Haha,afghans in the $hit with flinty


Give up and going fishin...........................................................


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i give up too, off go karting then golf for rest of day


----------



## luther1

Anyone have the foggiest what lobes is on about?


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> i give up too, off go karting then golf for rest of day


Karting and golf are sh1t x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Anyone have the foggiest what lobes is on about?


Do we fcukin ever know what that cnut is on about l...


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Anyone have the foggiest what lobes is on about?


Never!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Karting and golf are sh1t x


What about fishing and badminton you cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

It's all sh1t if it involves expending energy, even lifting weights is sh1t!! But u don't get hench from badminton!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What about fishing and badminton you cnut


Awesome .. golf is just something that ruins a good walk.. karting is fir kids . cnuts


----------



## flinty90

just done a great leg session at the gym....

almost sick this week lol... i blame it on the heat...

just going to tuck into a nice salmon salad !!!


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> just done a great leg session at the gym....
> 
> almost sick this week lol... i blame it on the heat...
> 
> just going to tuck into a nice salmon salad !!!


I had tikka salmon yesterday.. it was fcking lovely:tongue:


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> I had tikka salmon yesterday.. it was fcking lovely:tongue:


mmmmmm sounds nice mate .. tikka salmon FTW !!! you just dry rub it with tikka powder or you had it in sauce ??


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmm sounds nice mate .. tikka salmon FTW !!! you just dry rub it with tikka powder or you had it in sauce ??


My misses cooks it in tikka paste mate... its stunning and still healthy.. I think she got it out of her Jamie oliver cook book..


----------



## Replicator

BURGEN YA BAS !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Anyone have the foggiest what lobes is on about?


I only caught tiddlers,but the suspense was too much!


----------



## flinty90

good shoulder session at the gym tonight, joined by Robroid , not seen him for a while so was good to get a session in with him...

warmed up with some cuff work get the blood into shoulders

started with seated DB press

4 sets of 15

then 1 set of heavy smith press

incline rear delt raises

3 sets 15

front raises

2 sets of 15

seated side raises

2 sets 15

face pulls

2 sets 15

then DB shrugs

3 sets 15

finished off with front and side plate raises !!!

was a good one.... Back session tomorrow

Chicken salad and sweet potato for dinner along with a protein shake !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

any kg numbers


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> any kg numbers


5kg


----------



## Craigyboy

biglbs said:


> 5kg of cakes and sweets


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> any kg numbers


i was told off for bieng a KG numbers whore by uriel... and its not really essential for my goals...

but for you ewen it was 35 kg dbs..

110 kg smith press..

the raises were done with 10 kg dbs..

and the db shrugs were with 50 kg's

errm i think thats it..

oh the face pulls were 40 kg rope pulls...

X


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> i was told off for bieng a KG numbers whore by uriel... and its not really essential for my goals...
> 
> but for you ewen it was 35 kg dbs..
> 
> 110 kg smith press..
> 
> the raises were done with 10 kg dbs..
> 
> and the db shrugs were with 50 kg's
> 
> errm i think thats it..
> 
> oh the face pulls were 40 kg rope pulls...
> 
> X


fcuk urinal hes off ironing his face i bet :lol:

hes right though for you guys its not about kg , but im a kg whore so every 0.001kg counts lol


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> fcuk urinal hes off ironing his face i bet :lol:
> 
> hes right though for you guys its not about kg , but im a kg whore so every 0.001kg counts lol


oh ok add another 0.004 kg for the bar collars pmsl !!!


----------



## Craigyboy

At the risk of getting a bashing, how do you mean kg isn't important for your goals?

Remember I am noob play nice


----------



## MRSTRONG

Craigyboy said:


> At the risk of getting a bashing, how do you mean kg isn't important for your goals?
> 
> Remember I am noob play nice


bodybuilding is about muscular time under tension , for me its a numbers game (strength)


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> At the risk of getting a bashing, how do you mean kg isn't important for your goals?
> 
> Remember I am noob play nice


well mate nice answer.. KG's to be quoted dont really matter as in BB you are just working your muscle with a weight ... Ewen is a strongman powerlifter so its important to him to monitor progress...

as long as what im lifting does what its suppoed to (build muscle) it dont really matter what weight it is !!!


----------



## Craigyboy

So in theory if you get pumped, fatigue and maybe failure sometimes no matter how light or heavy ( with good form ) it will do the required job?

But naturally you will get stronger with bigger muscles, and also building muscle as strength goes up in both cases, I think that makes sense.


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> So in theory if you get pumped, fatigue and maybe failure sometimes no matter how light or heavy ( with good form ) it will do the required job?
> 
> But naturally you will get stronger with bigger muscles, and also building muscle as strength goes up in both cases, I think that makes sense.


some believe that muscle size and strength dont directly corrolate mate, but to be fair if you look strong chances are your pretty strong to be fair (strong as in lean muscular)

but to answer your question, if you use (ANY WEIGHT) enough to stress your muscle fibres and enable them to rebuild then yes you will gain size and most probably strength mate !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

a big muscle isnt always a strong muscle but a strong muscle is normally a big muscle .

we have fast and slow twitch muscle fibers and ways to enhance through training these fibers ie make big or strong .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> bodybuilding is about muscular time under tension , for me its a numbers game (strength)


And i just lift weights,'cause i love to


----------



## Enjoy1

Just popped in...saying hi, and all looking good in here as usual..keep it up hun...xx


----------



## Craigyboy

Thanks lads this has been my lesson for the day, am such a dumb ass.

You think you know what your doing then you find out something else that challenges your train of thought.

I have tried to concentrate on movement and form to build muscle but always get caught up in the lift heavy on the main compounds, squat, bench, deads, that kinda thing which is fun but can be a head fvck when you get stuck on a weight for a while.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

You dont have to lift any gym type weights though, all Ewen does is flips big tyres and eats raw chickens works for him

thats lesson 2


----------



## flinty90

Craigyboy said:


> Thanks lads this has been my lesson for the day, am such a dumb ass.
> 
> You think you know what your doing then you find out something else that challenges your train of thought.
> 
> I have tried to concentrate on movement and form to build muscle but always get caught up in the lift heavy on the main compounds, squat, bench, deads, that kinda thing which is fun but can be a head fvck when you get stuck on a weight for a while.


if you find you cant progress in weight mate then keep form strict and TUT a nice pace and just go for an extra rep or 2 until your p1ssing 12- 15 reps then up weight...

it doesnt alwasy have to be about banging weight on the bar mate not until you have really mastered that weight..

too many people try to rush progression, thats when injurys happen cos i guarantee form always suffers !!!


----------



## Guest

Craigyboy said:


> At the risk of getting a bashing, how do you mean kg isn't important for your goals?
> 
> Remember I am noob play nice







Good explanation of it m8


----------



## MRSTRONG

Craigyboy said:


> Thanks lads this has been my lesson for the day, am such a dumb ass.
> 
> You think you know what your doing then you find out something else that challenges your train of thought.
> 
> I have tried to concentrate on movement and form to build muscle but always get caught up in the lift heavy on the main compounds, squat, bench, deads, that kinda thing which is fun but can be a head fvck when you get stuck on a weight for a while.


mate this is why were all here to learn and give helpful advice , if something dont work ask yourself why .

you need to know why you do an exercise and how to do it also for how long then you need to put nutrition into your body to repair and rest is needed .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mr_Morocco said:


> You dont have to lift any gym type weights though, all Ewen does is flips big tyres and eats raw chickens works for him
> 
> thats lesson 2


haha i eat doughnuts too :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

repped for that vid Dave


----------



## Craigyboy

ewen said:


> haha i eat doughnuts too :thumb:


I like doughnuts does that mean I can start flipping tyres (mini moto tyres)


----------



## MRSTRONG

Craigyboy said:


> I like doughnuts does that mean I can start flipping tyres (mini moto tyres)


only if you eat jaffa cakes as well


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> repped for that vid Dave


You're not allowed!


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the reps chappies! :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> You're not allowed!


Oh yea..sh!t i better get out of here before flinty comes back, enjoy lesson number 3 from flinty craig

You can hit fast twitch muscle fibres in the bicep by eating large amounts of cupcakes, keep a backpack on you at all times full of cupcakes.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Cheers for the reps chappies! :beer:


nol worries mate


----------



## flinty90

morning immortals, hope your all ok, have a good day...

Some back action tonight for me , anyone else training today ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning immortals, hope your all ok, have a good day...
> 
> Some back action tonight for me , anyone else training today ??


Morning big man, back and tris for me today. Going to try this combo for a while as opposed to the back and bis usual combo.

First proper session back today as well. Going to smash some heavy ass 5x5 and see what u can do!!


----------



## Guest

Mornin bud, big legs session today for me.


----------



## flinty90

nice big session on back tonight ..

hit a pb with T bar rows 120 kg for 8 good reps did 10 altogether but last 2 were swung up a little..

funny cos we have a poster in that part of gym with jay cutler T bar rowing but he is only doing 100 kg more than me lol... strong cnuts..

second chest session of week tomorrow, so will probably be a little lighter and more focused on the isolateral stuff im trying to do more of....

Shoulders feeling ok today and thanks to Ewen for a bit of advice i think i will take weights down massively on shoulders for a few weeks and try to rehab it by just keeping them limber and good stretching...


----------



## flinty90

hey chaps, off to do some chesticles .. see ya later !!!


----------



## flinty90

Did chest last night, i hate to admit it but i think im coming down with a cold .. fcukin head is bunged up with snotty crap. and wake up bieng sick (from all the crap that run down my throat overnight) not slept very well and feel like poo...

but that aside more bad news, back out on site next week so away from home again all week..

Chest last night was a good session though, went back to moderate weight (30 kgDB) and just loaded the really deep strict reps in

4 sets of 20 reps etc

the pain in doing this was immense( good pain) i really enjoy that kind of training and i feel it hits me harder than any of the really heavy stuff for less reps...

so i am now thinking about throwing this back into my training for a few weeks to take a break from the really heavy stuff... give my shoulder etc a better chance to repair and try and build it all back up again gradually...

Diet has been spot on all week.. feeling lean. was feeling pretty energetic till laer last night stroke this morning ..

i have been hammering well over 4000 mg of vit c per day aswell for weeks ...

ah well never mind..

got my kids stopping over this weekend , its nice to see my daughter as she hasnt stopped for a while, (always out with boyfriend) no time for her dad anymore lol. you know how these 16 year olds have busy lifestyles...

going to take my lady later for his haircut as at minute he looks like a fcukin lego head lol...

working at gym for my mate this morning 9 - 1 and then the rest of weekend i will be trying to recover and getting ready to fcuk off to work next week..

May be good for me to have a week off weights and concentrate on a bit of cardio ..

Have a good one guys and gals whatever your doing !!!


----------



## Uriel

i had a couple of decent sessions..seeing my baby 2 days and having a couple of first dates too so see how that goes lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i had a couple of decent sessions..seeing my baby 2 days and having a couple of first dates too so see how that goes lol


ayup mate ,, are you working away or something ?? dont see much of you at minute.

Have a good first dates, and obviously hope your daughter is well brother X


----------



## Uriel

i have been away a lot and my isp is chaning an net down for a week so just nip on when i can, i'm around tho


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i have been away a lot and my isp is chaning an net down for a week so just nip on when i can, i'm around tho


i notince in your avi you have got 2 floating pillows mate ?? how do you manage to do that is it real magic pmsl !!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i notince in your avi you have got 2 floating pillows mate ?? how do you manage to do that is it real magic pmsl !!


yes mate.....i practice the occult arts and the pinnacleof this is to terrify my enemies with 2 hovering soft furnishings lol........


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yes mate.....i practice the occult arts and the pinnacleof this is to terrify my enemies with 2 hovering soft furnishings lol........


have you been to my house this morning then lol.. i woke up to let dog out and found a light bulb on kitchen floor that had just snapped in half and fell out of the light rail... wierd as fcuk !!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> have you been to my house this morning then lol.. i woke up to let dog out and found a light bulb on kitchen floor that had just snapped in half and fell out of the light rail... wierd as fcuk !!


ah the old bulbus fractulaus spell...........you need to kick a deamon right on the cock or you will be going through bulbs like i go through relationships lol


----------



## Queenie

Awesome update flinty! Makes for a good read.

If your body reacts well to the 4 x 20 then stick with it for a bit! Always good to mix it up a bit.

How are we going to tackle diet next week? It's important as I want u to stay feeling this lean  x x


----------



## Fit4life

Well done , I am so happy to read stories like this, they inspire others to take that first step on the ladder of well being and happiness.

Kaza



flinty90 said:


> Well guys after too many folks moaning at me , Mainly gym rat , and milky lol..
> 
> I figured i would get my journal started on here for my lead up to christmas...
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> My main goal is to lean up leading up to christmas shedding some fat and uncovering a bit of this muscle i have been trying to pack on.
> 
> i will get some daily nutrition lists up here too, I am a big follower of th high protein moderate fats and low carbs approach, this is something i can maintain without feeling like i am starving or missing out on anything, and still making me lean and energetic enough to get through the day and any gym sessions..
> 
> i will log all my training routines as and when i do them..
> 
> *Current stats*
> 
> well im 36 years old
> 
> im 5 ft 10 inches tall
> 
> current weight is 224 pounds on the dot....
> 
> *A little bit about me *
> 
> although im not fussed about losing scale weight( i believe its a poor teller) i want to lose fat and become a leaner version of myself.. if i stay the same weight i dont mind as long as i look leaner..
> 
> I have been training for most of my adult life, however 4 years ago i suffered from bad anxiety and panic attacks. this got so bad at one stage i wouldnt leave the house for 6 months.
> 
> Anyway i have got over a lot of the anxiety and panic , i do dtill have my moments , as im sure you are all aware i am very anxious when it comes to taking any steroids or things that could affect me in any way..
> 
> I dont drink caffiene as that was one of the triggers of my anxiety, so no stimulants (EVER) not had them for over 2 years now...
> 
> I have been back and seriously training all in all about 14 months, getting my diet and things together and training routines...
> 
> at my worst i used to be well over 300 pounds in weight, depressed and miserably lost in it all..
> 
> in the last 24 months i have lost a lot of weight over 60 pounds and im feeling lots more positive and ready for the next step...
> 
> so there it is me and my new journey...
> 
> just a couple of pictures of me from a couple of years ago to a couple of months ago. (i have posted before but will post them here aswell...
> 
> View attachment 63408
> View attachment 63409
> Me weighing nearly 22 stone
> 
> View attachment 63411
> View attachment 63410
> Me hovering around 16.7 stone.
> 
> I will keep this journal as up to date as i can . i hope you will sub to it and follow my journey at least up till christmas and then we will see what new goals i will have planned for 2012...
> 
> Anyone who wants to ask anything they can do. i will take criticism or motivation or any advice given.... im open to it all
> 
> As you know i will also help anyone out that i think is genuine and if i can do ..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Flinty :rockon:


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome update flinty! Makes for a good read.
> 
> If your body reacts well to the 4 x 20 then stick with it for a bit! Always good to mix it up a bit.
> 
> *How are we going to tackle diet next week?* It's important as I want u to stay feeling this lean  x x


Ok well there is a asda not far from where i will be staying so for most of the days i will sort out what i have been eating anyway. the place we are staying has a carvery pub by its side so i guess plenty of veg and meat each night will suffice.. ,

i will maybe up my protein shakes through the day just to make sure im getting that in..

stick to plenty of chicken, salad and rice through the day..

breakfast will be included in hotel room so scrambled egg on a couple of slices of toast will have to do me there...

im pretty confident with your advice and having things sorted in my head at the minute i can get through next week without much change at all..

i can also boil eggs in my kettle at hotel so i have a snack through the day ....

thanks and hope your ok any other advice or something i have missed ??

and yes the 4 x 20 reps workout really does feel good and makes me feel good to be fair so will stick with it for a while . maybe a few weeks donw line i will; throw in some heavier less rep sessions to change it up ... XX


----------



## Queenie

That's fine. I think you've done a great job of sticking to it so far, like I said I just don't want a reversal on your progress.

Just don't have your meat and veg covered in sauce or gravy (that's a northern thing right??) 

And obviously if u need a pep talk, please just contact me! I'd rather be there for u than have u binge on rubbish (not that I think u will do that at all)

Really glad to see you've got it all straight in your head babe. I'm proud  x x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> have you been to my house this morning then lol.. i woke up to let dog out and found a light bulb on kitchen floor that had just snapped in half and fell out of the light rail... wierd as fcuk !!


haunted house waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Ok well there is a asda not far from where i will be staying so for most of the days i will sort out what i have been eating anyway. the place we are staying has a carvery pub by its side so i guess plenty of veg and meat each night will suffice.. ,
> 
> i will maybe up my protein shakes through the day just to make sure im getting that in..
> 
> stick to plenty of chicken, salad and rice through the day..
> 
> breakfast will be included in hotel room so scrambled egg on a couple of slices of toast will have to do me there...
> 
> im pretty confident with your advice and having things sorted in my head at the minute i can get through next week without much change at all..
> 
> i can also boil eggs in my kettle at hotel so i have a snack through the day ....
> 
> thanks and hope your ok any other advice or something i have missed ??
> 
> and yes the 4 x 20 reps workout really does feel good and makes me feel good to be fair so will stick with it for a while . maybe a few weeks donw line i will; throw in some heavier less rep sessions to change it up ... XX


Yea them 20 reps sqauts are for real men !!when I was able to squat I used to rotate them with 12 for the work set ( not 4 sets tho only the heavy work set ) every 12 weeks when I changed my routine around .


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Yea them 20 reps sqauts are for real men !!when I was able to squat I used to rotate them with 12 for the work set ( not 4 sets tho only the heavy work set ) every 12 weeks when I changed my routine around .


hey i never mentioned anything about fcukin 4 sets of 20 rep squats lol.. you trying to kill me !!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> That's fine. I think you've done a great job of sticking to it so far, like I said I just don't want a reversal on your progress.
> 
> Just don't have your meat and veg covered in sauce or gravy (that's a northern thing right??)
> 
> And obviously if u need a pep talk, please just contact me! I'd rather be there for u than have u binge on rubbish (not that I think u will do that at all)
> 
> Really glad to see you've got it all straight in your head babe. I'm proud  x x


thanks babe, not had sauce or gravy on anything lol... i have made my own with lemon juice and fresh chillis (as we spoke about) ..

im feeling too good diet wise to let it slip chick dont worry, you will be first i contact if im feeling errrm fruity lol...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thanks babe, not had sauce or gravy on anything lol... i have made my own with lemon juice and fresh chillis (as we spoke about) ..
> 
> im feeling too good diet wise to let it slip chick dont worry, you will be first i contact if im feeling errrm fruity lol...


Hahaha fruity or hungry, I am the one to call!! Lol x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha fruity or hungry, I am the one to call!! Lol x x


well i meant fruity in the eating crap department but now you mention it thanks for the offer hehehe


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey i never mentioned anything about fcukin 4 sets of 20 rep squats lol.. you trying to kill me !!!


LOL , sorry mate I reread and it was chest ....fvck knows where I got legs from .....................oh well, no time like now to try the 20 rep squats now is there !!? just enough weight that lets you get 20 reps and no more ................even if having to take a couple of breaths at the top to get the last 4 teased out . after you rack the bar you fall to the floor LOL ............well I did ..........every bloody time.......... totally fvcked


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha fruity or hungry, I am the one to call!! Lol x x


lot of double entenders in your posts RX


----------



## MRSTRONG

lots of flirting going on in here ..


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> lots of flirting going on in here ..


you noticed too then Ewen mg:


----------



## biglbs

Getting a room soon?


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> lot of double entenders in your posts RX


Had not even noticed tbh!! Well spotted x x


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> lots of flirting going on in here ..


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


>


yeah actually i am :crying:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> yeah actually i am :crying:












you feel better now sexy X


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> lots of flirting going on in here ..


Flinty flirts with everyone! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Flinty flirts with everyone! :lol:


i havent forgotten you my little closet love god X


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> you feel better now sexy X


not really dude but thanks :no:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i havent forgotten you my little closet love god X


 :lol: :lol: :scared: :blush:


----------



## flinty90

Complimented this morning as i was trudging around the shops in Nottingham looking for trainers for my lad...

Lad from behind the counter at the sports store said , whats the best thing to take whilst weight training.. i just said get plenty of protein in you with whey shakes etc, he said are yeah cool.. are they like steroids pmsl ... guess this is why he worked behind the counter ...

i said no mate protein is just to help repair muscle when you have torn it up at the gym..

He said my mate used to be really skinny but then he took steroids and now he is massive like you ...

so even though he was thick as pigsh1t lol, i am taking that as a positive comment... and epsecially as i am poorly sick with man flu lol.. so a nice little perk me up after really stretching my patience threshold looking for stuff in shops all morning ( im not a fan of shopping for others)

anyway weather looks nice hope your all having a good day !!!


----------



## C.Hill

Nothing better than a compliment from a stranger in this game, whatever form it comes in lmao


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Complimented this morning as i was trudging around the shops in Nottingham looking for trainers for my lad...
> 
> Lad from behind the counter at the sports store said , whats the best thing to take whilst weight training.. i just said get plenty of protein in you with whey shakes etc, he said are yeah cool.. are they like steroids pmsl ... guess this is why he worked behind the counter ...
> 
> i said no mate protein is just to help repair muscle when you have torn it up at the gym..
> 
> He said my mate used to be really skinny but then he took steroids and now he is massive like you ...
> 
> so even though he was thick as pigsh1t lol, i am taking that as a positive comment... and epsecially as i am poorly sick with man flu lol.. so a nice little perk me up after really stretching my patience threshold looking for stuff in shops all morning ( im not a fan of shopping for others)
> 
> anyway weather looks nice hope your all having a good day !!!


Haha id of took that as a compliment aswell, like c.hill said any compliment is great in this game


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Haha id of took that as a compliment aswell, like c.hill said any compliment is great in this game


and i didnt even want to smash his face in for commenting on steroids in front of my lad !!!


----------



## luther1

So then,the lad is as thick as pig sh1t and said you look huge. I'd say the cnuts blind as well


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> So then,the lad is as thick as pig sh1t and said you look huge. I'd say the cnuts blind as well


Lol ..


----------



## Queenie

Good luck this week mr flinty. Stay focused  x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck this week mr flinty. Stay focused  x x


Thanks chick. you would e proud of me if you could see the prep thats gone into my food plans this week lol...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Thanks chick. you would e proud of me if you could see the prep thats gone into my food plans this week lol...


That sounds great babe. I am proud!! Lol.

Did u read in my journal about being asked to help my mate out with diet... And she's 5 weeks away from her wedding lol? Pressure!!  x x


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon m8. I see RX is still chatting you up ............I think she wants to help you perfect your pelvic thrust routine LOL .............Im just fvckin jealous :sad:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Afternoon m8. I see RX is still chatting you up ............I think she wants to help you pefect your pelvic thrust routine LOL .............Im just fvckin jealous :sad:


Lol anything Queenie wants me to do im happy to oblige mate hehe.. .. I wished ...


----------



## DoubleXL-

Only just had a look at this, bloody hell mate you look great now! How many years ago was it when you were 22 stone?


----------



## flinty90

DoubleXL- said:


> Only just had a look at this, bloody hell mate you look great now! How many years ago was it when you were 22 stone?


Why thanks very much mate.. it was only a couple of years. mate. been training seriously for about same amount of time ..


----------



## DoubleXL-

flinty90 said:


> Why thanks very much mate.. it was only a couple of years. mate. been training seriously for about same amount of time ..


Good lad! looking massive


----------



## flinty90

DoubleXL- said:


> Good lad! looking massive


Well im big mate but massive mmmm maybe stretching it lol.. thanks for your support. watch this space for massive x


----------



## bowen86

Latest pics flintO?

Hope all is good mate.


----------



## flinty90

bowen86 said:


> Latest pics flintO?
> 
> Hope all is good mate.


Latest pics will be end of june bro...


----------



## bowen86

Keep smashing it.


----------



## Glassback

I'm back mate - I mean it ! Injections are back and huge contract all in hand at work so I'm all yours again ha! Really excited about stalking you on here again you monster!


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> I'm back mate - I mean it ! Injections are back and huge contract all in hand at work so I'm all yours again ha! Really excited about stalking you on here again you monster!


 :lol: there is nothing Flints likes more than a good stalk !


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> I'm back mate - I mean it ! Injections are back and huge contract all in hand at work so I'm all yours again ha! Really excited about stalking you on here again you monster!


Great news mate.. look forward .to seeing more of you bro xx


----------



## Replicator

wow thats creepy :lol:


----------



## flinty90

back home from work.... and holiday tomorrow, off to the BMF show in peterborough for the weekend. go and see what is out there to purchase lol...

still man flued up not trained since last friday but i will go and do a session later about 6 pm.. may be a full body session just to loosen me off again.. and my shoulder is still hurting, was hoping the rest would do it good but it seems not...

hope your all doing sometihng good for weekend ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> back home from work.... and holiday tomorrow, off to the BMF show in peterborough for the weekend. go and see what is out there to purchase lol...
> 
> still man flued up not trained since last friday but i will go and do a session later about 6 pm.. may be a full body session just to loosen me off again.. and my shoulder is still hurting, was hoping the rest would do it good but it seems not...
> 
> hope your all doing sometihng good for weekend ...


Have a good long weekend flints. Hopefully the bug will clear soon.

A full body session is a good idea I think. Go in at 75% normal weights and bash through it with short rests.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good long weekend flints. Hopefully the bug will clear soon.
> 
> A full body session is a good idea I think. Go in at 75% normal weights and bash through it with short rests.


will try the short rests mate as long as i can breath (struggling at minute ) !!!


----------



## Uriel

sensible me says forget training til better....but me? i train lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> sensible me says forget training til better....but me? i train lol


yeah mate i know what ya mean, i just want to go get back in gym, i miss the smell and the atmosphere, also got my lad coming in to train tonight so at least i will push him and spot him .. but i know i will lift a few weights myself too... !!


----------



## Uriel

i always train when i'm ill - guys gotta have an addiction


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> will try the short rests mate as long as i can breath (struggling at minute ) !!!


Boil yourself mate - seriously.

I genuinely never have a cold / man-flu for more than 2 or 3 days. About an hour before bed, make yourself a drink up like this: 2/3 hot milk, then a good shot of whiskey and a good shot of honey. I can explain what each of them does, but its dull so I wont bother - but genuinely good for you. Then run a hot bath, as hot as you can stand to get into. Once in and you are used to it, add more hot water, and then more and then more. You want to be sweating like Gary Glitter in Toys 'r' Us. Keep making it hotter and hotter. You need to stay in for at least 30 minutes, longer if you can stand it. Drink the potion when in there  As soon as out, get into bed, while still hot. You will sweat it out.

What it does is induce an artificial fever while you are in there, and it will start to kill the bug. THat's what a normal fever is for. Its a reaction to the toxins from the bug, and raising the temp kills them. The cold bug for example can only just survive in the human body, it likes to be a couple of degrees colder - which is why it hits your nose  as its colder in there.

This will work. But you need to really boil yourself mate - lobster style.

Good Luck


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Boil yourself mate - seriously.
> 
> I genuinely never have a cold / man-flu for more than 2 or 3 days. About an hour before bed, make yourself a drink up like this: 2/3 hot milk, then a good shot of whiskey and a good shot of honey. I can explain what each of them does, but its dull so I wont bother - but genuinely good for you. Then run a hot bath, as hot as you can stand to get into. Once in and you are used to it, add more hot water, and then more and then more. You want to be sweating like Gary Glitter in Toys 'r' Us. Keep making it hotter and hotter. You need to stay in for at least 30 minutes, longer if you can stand it. Drink the potion when in there  As soon as out, get into bed, while still hot. You will sweat it out.
> 
> What it does is induce an artificial fever while you are in there, and it will start to kill the bug. THat's what a normal fever is for. Its a reaction to the toxins from the bug, and raising the temp kills them. The cold bug for example can only just survive in the human body, it likes to be a couple of degrees colder - which is why it hits your nose  as its colder in there.
> 
> This will work. But you need to really boil yourself mate - lobster style.
> 
> Good Luck


thanks mate lol. whiskey, milk and honey hey well i hope it fits in with my macros pmsl !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate lol. whiskey, milk and honey hey well i hope it fits in with my macros pmsl !!!


Of course it will.

Seriously though, boil yourself.


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Of course it will.
> 
> Seriously though, boil yourself.


yeah fcuk you too bro pmsl X


----------



## flinty90

Had a good chest session last night

warmed up with DB flys

then straight into

Low incline DB press

3 sets of 15 up to 40kg

1 set of 12 up to 45 kg

Pec Deck

3 sets - 20 reps all full 3 second negatives and 2 second centre squeeze...Low grip

smith machine press

1 set of 50 reps (all 2 second negatives 1 secon positves) killer

started on 70 kg and just dropped 10 kg until only the 30 kg bar was on.. fcukin ripped chest to pieces..

DB flies

2 sets 20 reps

standing crossover flies

2 sets 15

seated press (decline)

1 set of 70 reps from 110 kg down to 15 kg

chest fcukin blitzed...

1 gram of gear in this morning in delts , will go and do some shoulder stretching after and then get on my bike and down to peterborough for the weekend...

Have a good weekend guys


----------



## DiggyV

like the idea on continuous drop set mate. I do normal drops all the time, but just one long drop set is mental, but will give it a go.


----------



## Replicator

And you m8 , have a Jacobs


----------



## Queenie

Where's my Flinty gone??  How was the biking weekender??

Hope you had a good one! How's the diet going?

Have a look on FB for a page called Q Nutrition - it's currently under construction... oh actually... link! www.facebook.com/qnutritionuk  x x


----------



## Replicator

Hey flint hows it hanging ..................Im not well  ..................sore throat bunged up and snotters everywhere


----------



## MURPHYZ

I think Flinty has fallen off the planet, seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Fatstuff

I heard he went to bodypower got out henched by kennyken and is hiding in his basement doing gym ball crunches crying into his photo of zack khan!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Hey flint hows it hanging ..................Im not well  ..................sore throat bunged up and snotters everywhere


Nothing like a booger fest to liven the thread up? :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i heard he overdosed on cupcakes


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> i heard he overdosed on cupcakes


Is he talkin to you now though,he is not to me:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> Is he talkin to you now though,he is not to me:lol:


no mate, i turned him down via PM and hes never been the same since


----------



## biglbs

:lol: :lol:



Mr_Morocco said:


> no mate, i turned him down via PM and hes never been the same since


 :lol: :lol:It's that bike he rides ya know?


----------



## MURPHYZ

yep i heard the outhenched by Kenny story to, Flinty is now doin a TS23 cycle to try and get more alpha.


----------



## Replicator

Hi flint hope you are well coz im fvckin NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Mr_Morocco said:


> i heard he overdosed on cupcakes


I can assure u he has not!! X x


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Hi flint hope you are well coz im fvckin NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's wrong? X x


----------



## Uriel

he probably cant face coming in his own journal cause theres not a ****ing amp of test in anyone posting in it lol


----------



## DiggyV

yes there is


----------



## Ginger Ben

DiggyV said:


> yes there is


Ditto


----------



## biglbs

Hope you're ok mate,not fallen off that contraption?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hope you're ok mate,not fallen off that contraption?


lbs! i pm'd u the other day and no reply... wtf?  x x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> lbs! i pm'd u the other day and no reply... wtf?  x x


Does anyone have his nos to call and check,or Rob's as he has it?I know you two been tight on diet lately so that is odd!?!?1


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Does anyone have his nos to call and check,or Rob's as he has it?I know you two been tight on diet lately so that is odd!?!?1


i meant you big man!

i spoke to flints last night. he's just getting his head down and cracking on with diet and training. less talk, more action  x x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> i meant you big man!
> 
> i spoke to flints last night. he's just getting his head down and cracking on with diet and training. less talk, more action  x x


Soory 'Q' I realy did not get one from you!?!?wtf?

send it again please x


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> What's wrong? X x


Im chocked up wi the cold and snoters are flying everywhere mg:


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> he probably cant face coming in his own journal cause theres not a ****ing amp of test in anyone posting in it lol


pussy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Im chocked up wi the cold and snoters are flying everywhere mg:


Man-flu...? Vit c and rest! Grumps x x


----------



## biglbs

Like this?


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Man-flu...? Vit c and rest! Grumps x x


vit c and all other vits an supps doubled :thumb: be back training on saturday :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Like this?


Thats the one


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> vit c and all other vits an supps doubled :thumb: be back training on saturday :thumbup1:


Good stuff. Get u back on top form! X x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Vit d sometimes better for immune system than C as more people are defficient in vit d.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Vit d sometimes better for immune system than C as more people are defficient in vit d.


Ok just show me up  hope you're well Ben x x


----------



## Fatstuff

What about vit e u bummers?


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> What about vit e u bummers?


You posh git x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Ok just show me up  hope you're well Ben x x


Heehee sorry! All good thanks chica x


----------



## luther1

Vit D3 is the one


----------



## Replicator

Ginger Ben said:


> Vit d sometimes better for immune system than C as more people are defficient in vit d.


Not me its in my multi vit:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Fatstuff said:


> What about vit e u bummers?


yea that one too its in the mega mutli :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Flinty !!........where the fvck are ye bud ?? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Flinty !!........where the fvck are ye bud ?? :confused1:


Ladies can get plenty of D and E oraly i hear! :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

I reckon Flinty's joined that scientology cult church thing, and is now sucking men and dressing as a woman just like his idol, JOHN TRAVOLTA.


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> I reckon Flinty's joined that scientology cult church thing, and is now sucking men and dressing as a woman just like his idol, JOHN TRAVOLTA.


Will have no money for gear or supps now then mg:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mr Travolta has said he would would call his friend Sly Stallone to arrange some supps for him, apparently Mr Stallone knows a guy that knows a guy that knows a gal that knows where to get what Flinty wants.


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> Mr Travolta has said he would would call his friend Sly Stallone to arrange some supps for him, apparently Mr Stallone knows a guy that knows a guy that knows a gal that knows where to get what Flinty wants.


That was lucky !


----------



## MURPHYZ

just thought I'd drop in and spam Flinty's journal , bcos he told me loves it. lol


----------



## flinty90

hey guys , hope your all well...

Sorry not been about but just getting my head down at work and in gym etc etc, plus had a few things on over the weekends so its all good...

i have still been training hard, and sticking to diet.. feel like im really doing well at the minute, and im still trying to fit in other social stuff as well which ok im having a couple of pints here and there at weekends but nowhere near what i would normally have...

so all in all im happy with the way things are going ..

keep well guys and hope your all still training hard...

im still whipping 1 gram of test every 5 days in .. also been throwing some decca in just to ease the shoulder pain lol....

see ya soon !!!


----------



## luther1

Good to here from you bro and nice to hear things are all good


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Good to here from you bro and nice to hear things are all good


hey mate i bet your even bigger by now arent ya ...

cheers bro hope your ok mate !!


----------



## C.Hill

Good to hear your still training hard mate!

Pharma test is the way forward!


----------



## luther1

I actually thought the cnut had done a Sureno


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey mate i bet your even bigger by now arent ya ...
> 
> cheers bro hope your ok mate !!


Bigger than what, an infant?! Course he fvcking isnt.

Glad alls gong well flinty. Keep it going buddy x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I actually thought the cnut had done a Sureno


whats that sh1t myself. threw up and actually took loads of gear and got smaller lol.. nah mate im still alive x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey guys , hope your all well...
> 
> Sorry not been about but just getting my head down at work and in gym etc etc, plus had a few things on over the weekends so its all good...
> 
> i have still been training hard, and sticking to diet.. feel like im really doing well at the minute, and im still trying to fit in other social stuff as well which ok im having a couple of pints here and there at weekends but nowhere near what i would normally have...
> 
> so all in all im happy with the way things are going ..
> 
> keep well guys and hope your all still training hard...
> 
> im still whipping 1 gram of test every 5 days in .. also been throwing some decca in just to ease the shoulder pain lol....
> 
> see ya soon !!!


good to hear alls well flint


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> good to hear alls well flint


You got a new woman on board mate? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Need more updates in here mucka, you'll have Mac in here next laying the law down haha.

Keeping well pal?


----------



## Replicator

WHERE THE FVCK ARE YE


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Need more updates in here mucka, you'll have Mac in here next laying the law down haha.
> 
> Keeping well pal?


Hey big lad, yeah im great at minute matey, working back in yard so everything still getting hit even harder this week...

and your right i cant have that pr1ick mac shouting the odds at me.. but at least im making progres not like he ever does pmsl !!



Replicator said:


> WHERE THE FVCK ARE YE


lol im here matey dont worry just had a few things to sort out last couple of days

hey chaps. trained back on monday night , trained chest last night , couple of really good sessions hitting it hard still..

shoulder still giving me twinges so when it comes to training thm on thursday i will deffo go lighter and just be careful for a bit, try and do more of the isolation stuff rather than heavy pressing, otherwise i can see my lifting days becoming numbered...

back session from monday

wide grip pull downs (suprinated grip ) i think you call it. ust to warm up

then seated row with a wider gripped V bar.. awesome stretch along the back

4 sets 15 reps up to 100 kg

standing straight arm pushdowns

3 sets 15 reps left it at 30 kg

t bar row

4 sets 15 up to 100 kg plus bar. managed 10 on last set all good though

incline wide grip rows

2 sets 15 overhand

1 set 15 underhand

then finished with

50 reps blast out of CG seated row starting at 100 kg and working down to 40 kg by 50th rep (killer)

1 set of DB pullovers just to stretch it all out

good session....

Chest last night

warmed up with db flyes

2 sets of 20

DB low incline press

4 sets 15 up to 45 kg DB's got 10 on last set (really started feeling it in my shoulder so was going for 50 s but decided not to )

pec deck

3 sets 15 up to 80 kg slow positive and negative with a 1 second hold in middle (OUCH)

seated press supersetted with standing plate raise

3 sets 10 press into 3 sets 15 raises 1 5 kg plate held between palms (squeezing together) up from groin straight armed up to over head... great for that centre chest squeeze..

then finished off with smith press

1 set of 50 reps starting at 70 kg all way down to the bar by 50th rep , murder to finish...

chest blown to fcuk and triceps ...

food yesterday all day was

120 gram oats

200 ml milk

1 apple

215 gram salmon

225 gram basmati rice

1 jacket potato

mixed bean chilli

210 gram whey protein

and thats pretty similair to most of my days food wise at minute just swap fish over with steak or chicken...

but its nearly

300 gram protein per day and a couple of 100 grams carbs etc..

right im off to yard on motorbike today seeing as its still nice..

Legs tonight at the gym. have a good day brothers and sisters X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Some great sessions there mate and diet looks tight too. You must be happy with how its all going.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Hey big lad, yeah im great at minute matey, working back in yard so everything still getting hit even harder this week...
> 
> and your right i cant have that pr1ick mac shouting the odds at me.. but at least im making progres not like he ever does pmsl !!
> 
> lol im here matey dont worry just had a few things to sort out last couple of days
> 
> hey chaps. trained back on monday night , trained chest last night , couple of really good sessions hitting it hard still..
> 
> shoulder still giving me twinges so when it comes to training thm on thursday i will deffo go lighter and just be careful for a bit, try and do more of the isolation stuff rather than heavy pressing, otherwise i can see my lifting days becoming numbered...
> 
> back session from monday
> 
> wide grip pull downs (suprinated grip ) i think you call it. ust to warm up
> 
> then seated row with a wider gripped V bar.. awesome stretch along the back
> 
> 4 sets 15 reps up to 100 kg
> 
> standing straight arm pushdowns
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps left it at 30 kg
> 
> t bar row
> 
> 4 sets 15 up to 100 kg plus bar. managed 10 on last set all good though
> 
> incline wide grip rows
> 
> 2 sets 15 overhand
> 
> 1 set 15 underhand
> 
> then finished with
> 
> 50 reps blast out of CG seated row starting at 100 kg and working down to 40 kg by 50th rep (killer)
> 
> 1 set of DB pullovers just to stretch it all out
> 
> good session....
> 
> Chest last night
> 
> warmed up with db flyes
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> DB low incline press
> 
> 4 sets 15 up to 45 kg DB's got 10 on last set (really started feeling it in my shoulder so was going for 50 s but decided not to )
> 
> pec deck
> 
> 3 sets 15 up to 80 kg slow positive and negative with a 1 second hold in middle (OUCH)
> 
> seated press supersetted with standing plate raise
> 
> 3 sets 10 press into 3 sets 15 raises 1 5 kg plate held between palms (squeezing together) up from groin straight armed up to over head... great for that centre chest squeeze..
> 
> then finished off with smith press
> 
> 1 set of 50 reps starting at 70 kg all way down to the bar by 50th rep , murder to finish...
> 
> chest blown to fcuk and triceps ...
> 
> food yesterday all day was
> 
> 120 gram oats
> 
> 200 ml milk
> 
> 1 apple
> 
> 215 gram salmon
> 
> 225 gram basmati rice
> 
> 1 jacket potato
> 
> mixed bean chilli
> 
> 210 gram whey protein
> 
> and thats pretty similair to most of my days food wise at minute just swap fish over with steak or chicken...
> 
> but its nearly
> 
> 300 gram protein per day and a couple of 100 grams carbs etc..
> 
> right im off to yard on motorbike today seeing as its still nice..
> 
> Legs tonight at the gym. have a good day brothers and sisters X


You might find its isolation work thats fvckin them up m8 , try cutting out totally all isolation shoulder work and let them rest , they will get enough stimulation from the other multijoint exercise you do . just a thought for ye


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> You might find its isolation work thats fvckin them up m8 , try cutting out totally all isolation shoulder work and let them rest , they will get enough stimulation from the other multijoint exercise you do . just a thought for ye


really mate do you think so ??

I might give it a go then mate, just dont want the front delts (with pressing on chest) to overpoer the rest of the shoulder if you know what i mean mate ..

thanks for the heads up though !!!


----------



## flinty90

just thought i would stick a pic up from my weekend fishing last week.. had a few carp throught the night but nothing massive. still was nice to sleep under the stars without a bivvy , just on my bedchair and a sleeping bag...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> really mate do you think so ??
> 
> I might give it a go then mate, just dont want the front delts (with pressing on chest) to overpoer the rest of the shoulder if you know what i mean mate ..
> 
> thanks for the heads up though !!!


Just talking from experience flint ....I know im a lot older than you but once I stopped all single joint exercises my shoulder and elbow pain went within three months adn I have never had shoulder or elbow problems since .........18 months ago now ..................I had to do this because i was beggining to be plagued with shoulder and elbow probs ................................I love bieng pain free now and can hammer all the big exercises without a problem....you can only give it a try.....


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Just talking from experience flint ....I know im a lot older than you but once I stopped all single joint exercises my shoulder and elbow pain went within three weeks adn I have never had shoulder or elbow problems since .........18 months ago now ..................I had to do this because i was beggining to be plagued with shoulder and elbow probs ................................I love bieng pain free now and can hammer all the big exercises without a problem....you can only give it a try.....


so when you say you got rid of the single joint stuff what do you now train like mate ???


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> just thought i would stick a pic up from my weekend fishing last week.. had a few carp throught the night but nothing massive. still was nice to sleep under the stars without a bivvy , just on my bedchair and a sleeping bag...
> 
> View attachment 84836
> View attachment 84837


Whos the fella holding you flinty?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Whos the fella holding you flinty?


?? what the fcuk you on about lol


----------



## luther1

i thought you were flinty the fish,haha


----------



## Uriel

why are you dressed like an arab miner ya mental cnut lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> i thought you were flinty the fish,haha


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> why are you dressed like an arab miner ya mental cnut lol


says the towel wearing fcukin ARAB


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> so when you say you got rid of the single joint stuff what do you now train like mate ???


Fist I apologise and have edited my post above to say 3 months not 3 weeks ......that would have been a miracle LOl

The big ones .. ..........I dont do curls or laterals or any of the small exercise that are specific to the tricep, biceps ans shoulders of any kind anymore . But your not worried about the elbows (for now ) just shoulders so dont do any laterals of any kind

You might be okay just giving them all a rest for a few months then do them again , I know from experience and Im only talking for me here , as soon as I added them back in again back came all the problems within a few weeks . I got this good advice on a forum too. works for me


----------



## flinty90

Thanks Rep...

Just got back from gym, trained legs tonight, the fcukin heat was murder though lol.. just had a bit of a rain session so cooled the air down a little bit !!

started with a warm up on bike for 10 minutes..

then onto squats

4 sets 15

managed last set up to 9 reps @ 170 kg so not too bad , felt lethargic though maybe the heat..

leg extensions

i do these like this

15 single right leg then 15 single left leg then 15 both legs together thats 1 set

did 3 sets of these

then did 2 sets

15 both legs straight into 20 reps partials (these fcukin mangle your legs i really recommend it, Neil Hill uses this process on legs) and it hurts

ham curls

3 sets 15 reps

SLDL

2 sets 15 reps

calf raises

3 sets 15 reps

1 set feet normal and straight

1 set feet pointing out

1 set feet pointing inwards (uriels calf training tip) hits all the calf perfectly

job done.. im knackered ....

just tucking into some food in a second

jacket potato with a couple of fillets of cod...

have a good evening guys

Shoulders tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Replicator

oh yea ...there is one other thing I forgot about. I had to stop bench pessing with a barbell altogether coz that was what was the cause of the start of my shoulder probs (only my right one at that time) many years ago .......changed that to dumbells only and that cured that for a couple of years or more ............then when both shoulders and elbows started to give me jip and trying differnt things over a long period of time ..you know, light sets,... stop one exercise for another.etc etc etc..................the end result was the above .


----------



## biglbs

I find i can do upright rows on a cable with no pulling injuries hurting,i got that reminder from good ol Breeda.


----------



## flinty90

ok chaps, i got a shoulders session tonight,, you know my normal shoulder routine is a bit of a blaster lol..

i was just wondering (if you see this before i train) what maybe i could try shoulder wise to limit pain and damage but maximise keeping a good set of boulders!!!


----------



## Guest

Cuff work!

Presses and strict light(ish) raises m8, about all you can do really depending on your shoulder. Any pain stop!

Steer clear of the smith machine aswell, free movement always better imo


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ok chaps, i got a shoulders session tonight,, you know my normal shoulder routine is a bit of a blaster lol..
> 
> i was just wondering (if you see this before i train) what maybe i could try shoulder wise to limit pain and damage but maximise keeping a good set of boulders!!!


Your kidding .......after all the effort I put in to tell you what i told you  LOL ..Oh well ..........its your shoulders and your pain mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Your kidding .......after all the effort I put in to tell you what i told you  LOL ..Oh well ..........its your shoulders and your pain mg:


x2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> x2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


x3^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mingster

Go steady Flints. Shoulders won't heal themselves....


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> ok chaps, i got a shoulders session tonight,, you know my normal shoulder routine is a bit of a blaster lol..
> 
> i was just wondering (if you see this before i train) what maybe i could try shoulder wise to limit pain and damage but maximise keeping a good set of boulders!!!


Definitely cuff work. There is a good video on youtube regarding rotator cuff exercises.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok chaps, had some advice last night from a few tossers,but thought it was rubbish ,i got a shoulders session tonight,,have any better idea's for me? you know my normal shoulder routine is a bit of a blaster lol..
> 
> i was just wondering (if you see this before i train) what maybe i could try shoulder wise to limit pain and damage but maximise keeping a good set of boulders!!!


Or it could have read!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Or it could have read!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


LOL , yea I reckon thats what he's been thinkin :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOL , yea I reckon thats what he's been thinkin :lol:


Nice a?


----------



## flinty90

ok ya miserable cnuts. i went and did some light pressing No pain untili went up to the 25 kg db's so dropped back down..

did a few nice sets still no pain , then did a few sets of rear delt flyes , no pain.

and just trained my lad through a full shoulder routine..

So for your info i took your advice and i didnt go and do anything daft...

so ner ner ner ner ner !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ok ya miserable cnuts. i went and did some light pressing No pain untili went up to the 25 kg db's so dropped back down..
> 
> did a few nice sets still no pain , then did a few sets of rear delt flyes , no pain.
> 
> and just trained my lad through a full shoulder routine..
> 
> So for your info i took your advice and i didnt go and do anything daft...
> 
> so ner ner ner ner ner !!!


 LOL Good Man ...just want to see ye getting better m8 So Just do as your told !!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Are you asking our forgivence now,,we are hurt ya know!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> leg extensions
> 
> i do these like this
> 
> 15 single right leg then 15 single left leg then 15 both legs together thats 1 set
> 
> did 3 sets of these
> 
> then did 2 sets
> 
> 15 both legs straight into 20 reps partials (these fcukin mangle your legs i really recommend it, Neil Hill uses this process on


Ouch! My quads tightened up reading that lmao gonna have to give that a go.

That's shìt about your shoulder man, gutted for ya, one of my worst fears.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Are you asking our forgivence now,,we are hurt ya know!


NO NEVER lol....

i know your looking out for me chaps i appreciate it, but you know how frustrating it is though so cut me a bit of slack X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> NO NEVER lol....
> 
> i know your looking out for me chaps i appreciate it, but you know how frustrating it is though so cut me a bit of slack X


Just trying to keep a smile on ya,i defo know frustration--still no hospital results mate!


----------



## Queenie

Fliiiiiiintttyyyyyyyyy x x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Fliiiiiiintttyyyyyyyyy x x x


ayup mi duck... have ya bin int fcukin rain over your way lol... XX


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Just trying to keep a smile on ya,i defo know frustration--still no hospital results mate!


i know mate im in a better position than you so i understand you must be frustrated to fcuk bro.. i feel for ya mate X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i know mate im in a better position than you so i understand you must be frustrated to fcuk bro.. i feel for ya mate X


Well it is my own silly fault more than likely,it's life,i have been in worse situations,,,,,,,,actualy now i think of it,this is nothing,just a set back in lifes rich tappet shop!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well it is my own silly fault more than likely,it's life,i have been in worse situations,,,,,,,,actualy now i think of it,this is nothing,just a set back in lifes rich tappet shop!


good man, have some reps !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> good man, have some reps !!!


Thanks mate x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ayup mi duck... have ya bin int fcukin rain over your way lol... XX


Douck  there's no fcukin rain in Milano baby x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Douck  there's no fcukin rain in Milano baby x x


theres no flinty in milano either :sad: XXX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> theres no flinty in milano either :sad: XXX


Missing u though x x


----------



## flinty90

hey guys just a last session for the week to finish a cracking week....

bis and tris

not go through the session but it was good...

had a quick measure of the arms after was just touching 18 inches.. thats not bad as i know for a fact i have leaned off a little so more bicep than fatcep lol...

going to have my dinner then off to seaside with kids for a few days. have a great weekend guys wether your celebrating the jubilee or not and just chilling, be safe and train hard ~(if your training that is) X


----------



## biglbs

Good man well done,18 is great on your stumpy a55:lol:

Which beach mate?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good man well done,18 is great on your stumpy a55:lol:
> 
> Which beach mate?


only chapel st leanords , my missus dad has a caravan on a site there so its free .. looking forward to getting away with the kids and family coming up tomorrow to spend day with us, should be good lol...

stumpy a$$ im 5 ft 10 lol... im almost a giant in comparison to half of these fcukin dwarves hahaha !!! X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> only chapel st leanords , my missus dad has a caravan on a site there so its free .. looking forward to getting away with the kids and family coming up tomorrow to spend day with us, should be good lol...
> 
> stumpy a$$ im 5 ft 10 lol... im almost a giant in comparison to half of these fcukin dwarves hahaha !!! X


Nearly a foot shorter than me lol! Nah i recon you look good on that,pics soon?

You have earnt a good break buddy x(you will grow too)


----------



## Replicator

easy on them shoulder now ..............hear me !!!!!!!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## flinty90

hey guys , hope you hafd a good weekend... we had a good weekend , shame about weather yesterday but at least we didnt let it stop us walking down the coast and spending time at the seaside..

back home now and off to train back today, gym closed so just opening it up for myself and my training partner..

i have only had one treat all weekend and stuck to diet hard.. so im well happy.

might get bike out today and give it a good polish, been getting wet watching the TT racing on tv, wish i was there atm ..

have a good bank holiday !!!


----------



## H10dst

flinty90 said:


> might get bike out today and give it a good polish, been getting wet watching the TT racing on tv, wish i was there atm ..
> 
> have a good bank holiday !!!


You going to silverstone for moto gp?


----------



## flinty90

H10dst said:


> You going to silverstone for moto gp?


no mate it unfortunately coincides with a bike meeting we have planned DOH !! are you going mate ??


----------



## Replicator

Mornin Flint ............hows the shoulders and where's they photos ...........you know the ones ..link please :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Mornin Flint ............hows the shoulders and where's they photos ...........you know the ones ..link please :thumb:


shoulders arent bad mate , and what photos ???


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> shoulders arent bad mate , and what photos ???


LOL I right  well, im off to make up some shakes and yogurts my way......................recipes are on here somewhere if your interested


----------



## H10dst

flinty90 said:


> no mate it unfortunately coincides with a bike meeting we have planned DOH !! are you going mate ??


Yes my tickets came the other day, decided to go and sit in the Ducati stand this year as it will probably p1ss it down and I didn't fancy sitting on a binbag again. Fancy having a bike meet on GP weekend!!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> LOL I right  well, im off to make up some shakes and yogurts my way......................recipes are on here somewhere if your interested


yes mate find them and repost in here plz always interested in different ideas !!!


----------



## flinty90

H10dst said:


> Yes my tickets came the other day, decided to go and sit in the Ducati stand this year as it will probably p1ss it down and I didn't fancy sitting on a binbag again. Fancy having a bike meet on GP weekend!!


i know mate its an annual meeting that hasnt changed for 10 years, i think though that more people are wanting the date moved for that reason. hope you have a good day matey !!


----------



## H10dst

flinty90 said:


> i know mate its an annual meeting that hasnt changed for 10 years, i think though that more people are wanting the date moved for that reason. hope you have a good day matey !!


Cheers mate, I'll try and take lots of pics !!! All mine are usually empty track though


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes mate find them and repost in here plz always interested in different ideas !!!


Here ye go Flint

PROTEIN SHAKES

What I do is this

Put 12 egg whites and 6 whole eggs in a Pyrex dish whisked up with a fork (20 seconds )and scrambled in the microwave , break it up a bit with a fork and when cooled then put in a blender. Add 300grams of cottage cheese + 2 scoops of unflavoured protein powder + 1 desert spoonful of powder sweetener and some flavouring of choice, I use those flavourings you can buy from the big Protein powder company's or a flavoured protein powder and half pint of water.

Once blended for a couple of mins pour equally into 3 protein shakers and then fill them up to top with water and stick in the fridge

They just taste like a milk shake

What you have here is 3 bloody good protein drinks with around 50grams of protein in each one ..PERFECT

REPS YOGURTS

Put in a blender 300grams of cottage cheese and 500grams of Fromage Frais,2 scoops of flavourless protein powder, a good table spoon of powder sweetener, and some flavouring, I use those flavourings you can buy from the big Protein powder company's , or a flavoured protein powder then no need for flavouring . I often use those powder sugars free jelly's for flavouring. I get these at tescos, thickens it up a bit better.

Bingo 3 decent sized yogs with about 35g of protein in and tastes great ,

It's the only way I can eat cottage cheese and get the good slow acting casein protein from it.

ENJOY


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Here ye go Flint
> 
> PROTEIN SHAKES
> 
> What I do is this
> 
> Put 12 egg whites and 6 whole eggs in a Pyrex dish whisked up with a fork (20 seconds )and scrambled in the microwave , break it up a bit with a fork and when cooled then put in a blender. Add 300grams of cottage cheese + 2 scoops of unflavoured protein powder + 1 desert spoonful of powder sweetener and some flavouring of choice, I use those flavourings you can buy from the big Protein powder company's or a flavoured protein powder and half pint of water.
> 
> Once blended for a couple of mins pour equally into 3 protein shakers and then fill them up to top with water and stick in the fridge
> 
> They just taste like a milk shake
> 
> What you have here is 3 bloody good protein drinks with around 50grams of protein in each one ..PERFECT
> 
> REPS YOGURTS
> 
> Put in a blender 300grams of cottage cheese and 500grams of Fromage Frais,2 scoops of flavourless protein powder, a good table spoon of powder sweetener, and some flavouring, I use those flavourings you can buy from the big Protein powder company's , or a flavoured protein powder then no need for flavouring . I often use those powder sugars free jelly's for flavouring. I get these at tescos, thickens it up a bit better.
> 
> Bingo 3 decent sized yogs with about 35g of protein in and tastes great ,
> 
> It's the only way I can eat cottage cheese and get the good slow acting casein protein from it.
> 
> ENJOY


thanks for that mate really nice little tips there pal !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

hows your shoulder mate have you been taking it easy ?


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> hows your shoulder mate have you been taking it easy ?


Ewen ...your gonna have to start checking a few of the posts first before asking the same question within 40 mins :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Replicator said:


> Ewen ...your gonna have to start checking a few of the posts first before asking the same question within 40 mins :lol:


yeah i seen it after i posted :lol:


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> yeah i seen it after i posted :lol:


LOL :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> hows your shoulder mate have you been taking it easy ?


mate its not feeling bad at minute, i darent not take it easy as i think i will have replicator down here kicking my a$$ if i do anything too much lol...

decided as training back today to have a bit of a deload week this week.. a lot less weight but really squeezing everything out of it and higher reps, and a little bit more movement around the weights supersetting etc..

was a good back session today and didnt go above 80 kg for the whole thing but i can feel it already...

had to calm down with decca as it was instantly giving me itchy nips lol... or that could have been when i shaved my chest other week, but i wasnt taking chances, so today i only put in a gram of test ... !!

cant believe the fcukin weather here is awesome, why couldnt it be like this when at seaside yesterday Dam weather !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

jab the deca and test into the delt that hurts .

been pi55ing down here had to cancel the zoo and fcuk the wife what a sh1tty day this has turned out to be , luckily shes on dnp and mt2 and looking more and more like a fit bikini babe 

im a lucky bastard :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> jab the deca and test into the delt that hurts .
> 
> been pi55ing down here had to cancel the zoo and fcuk the wife what a sh1tty day this has turned out to be , luckily shes on dnp and mt2 and looking more and more like a fit bikini babe
> 
> im a lucky bastard :thumbup1:


you going to the Zoo to watch the babboons fcukin mate give you some more tips lol... to be fair your day sounds like its turned out ok lol sex with the wife and avoided watching the monkeys toss themselves off in their cages lol... you certainly are a lucky b4stard !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> you going to the Zoo to watch the babboons fcukin mate give you some more tips lol... to be fair your day sounds like its turned out ok lol sex with the wife and avoided watching the monkeys toss themselves off in their cages lol... you certainly are a lucky b4stard !!!


i like watching the silver backs fcuking its all primal and that , not sure they like it when i jump in and start nailing the dirty bitches though :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> i like watching the silver backs fcuking its all primal and that , not sure they like it when i jump in and start nailing the dirty bitches though :lol:


i bet your that fcukin sad you just get in there cage and start rolling there fcukin tyres around pmsl !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> i bet your that fcukin sad you just get in there cage and start rolling there fcukin tyres around pmsl !!!


haha its true :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> mate its not feeling bad at minute, i darent not take it easy as i think i will have replicator down here kicking my a$$ if i do anything too much lol...
> 
> decided as training back today to have a bit of a deload week this week.. a lot less weight but really squeezing everything out of it and higher reps, and a little bit more movement around the weights supersetting etc..
> 
> was a good back session today and didnt go above 80 kg for the whole thing but i can feel it already...
> 
> had to calm down with decca as it was instantly giving me itchy nips lol... or that could have been when i shaved my chest other week, but i wasnt taking chances, so today i only put in a gram of test ... !!
> 
> cant believe the fcukin weather here is awesome, why couldnt it be like this when at seaside yesterday Dam weather !!!


Thats my boy , well have you mended in no time :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

hi guys...

diet yesterday was ok ish it went a little naughty towards end of day, i ended up having 5 nice biscuits (sorry) i know its not much but it felt like my first crumbling in a few weeks..

anyway not to be down the rest of my food has been bang on and still getting 300 grams protein per day in..

off to change the chain and sprockets on motorbike this morning and the rear disc and pads..

then to gym to train chesticles ...

will be concentrating again on lower weights , more pressing movements and less of the isolation stuff as that twinges my shoulder... so im being a good lad lol...

weighed in yesterday (not that it matters much about scale weight) dropped a couple of pounds in last week and a half so now sat at 16 stone 12 pounds.. feeling leaner and deffo not losing muscle ...

missus said i was looking good and i must be having a good body image time this week as i actually looked at myself in mirror and didnt feel bad at all, i can tell results are coming .. slowly but surely


----------



## Milky

I have started trying to make every rep count, concentrating on the muscle l am working and l can feel its making a difference.

Bit of a wreck this morning mate, ar*e killing me with jab last night, neck killing me from jarring it and bicep sore from training back, may have to resort to some cardio l think.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have started trying to make every rep count, concentrating on the muscle l am working and l can feel its making a difference.
> 
> Bit of a wreck this morning mate, ar*e killing me with jab last night, neck killing me from jarring it and bicep sore from training back, may have to resort to some cardio l think.


lol sounds like you have been in the wars mate...

you know what its still somewhere i have never jabbed (glute) i just dont like the sound of it to be fair, and i see far too many abscesses in that area of the body for my liking,

even though i really could do with opening up a new site ..

good call on the concentrating of the reps mate it certainly gets you a lot harder than pure weight slinging IMO !!


----------



## flinty90

chest session today..

took out a lot of the isolation stuff and focused on different angle pressing , never felt my shoulder once which im glad about, but i changed DB press for smith press to take some of the movement away from my shoulder stabilisers so i think thats why i felt no pain...

warm up

light DB flies

tricep pushdowns

straight arm pushdowns

couple of sets till i was warm

smith press

4 sets 15 reps up to 100 kg

cable crossovers (kept close to body to stop shoulder pain)

4 sets 15 very light up to 20 kg

decline smith press

50 rep drop set from 70 kg down to 30 kg

supersetted with plate squeeze raises

seated press (incline)

1 drop set of 40 reps fro 125kg down to 25 kg..

into standing plate flies 15 reps

into standin plate raise 10 reps

chest done !!!

Legs tomorrow...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hi guys...
> 
> diet yesterday was ok ish it went a little naughty towards end of day, i ended up having 5 nice biscuits (sorry) i know its not much but it felt like my first crumbling in a few weeks..
> 
> anyway not to be down the rest of my food has been bang on and still getting 300 grams protein per day in..
> 
> off to change the chain and sprockets on motorbike this morning and the rear disc and pads..
> 
> then to gym to train chesticles ...
> 
> will be concentrating again on lower weights , more pressing movements and less of the isolation stuff as that twinges my shoulder... so im being a good lad lol...
> 
> weighed in yesterday (not that it matters much about scale weight) dropped a couple of pounds in last week and a half so now sat at 16 stone 12 pounds.. feeling leaner and deffo not losing muscle ...
> 
> missus said i was looking good and i must be having a good body image time this week as i actually looked at myself in mirror and didnt feel bad at all, i can tell results are coming .. slowly but surely


All good there flinty ......there was never a truer sentence than.... You are what you eat .............my misus keeps moaning about her spare tyre so as I aways tell her if you dont like what you see in the mirror change your diet .


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> All good there flinty ......there was never a truer sentence than.... You are what you eat .............my misus keeps moaning about her spare tyre so as I aways tell her if you dont like what you see in the mirror change your diet .


Yes im a cnut mate lol !!!


----------



## Queenie

Edit: biscuit eating cvnt!! Lol. I'm watching u flinty x x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> chest session today..
> 
> took out a lot of the isolation stuff and focused on different angle pressing , never felt my shoulder once which im glad about, but i changed DB press for smith press to take some of the movement away from my shoulder stabilisers so i think thats why i felt no pain...
> 
> warm up
> 
> light DB flies
> 
> tricep pushdowns
> 
> straight arm pushdowns
> 
> couple of sets till i was warm
> 
> smith press
> 
> 4 sets 15 reps up to 100 kg
> 
> cable crossovers (kept close to body to stop shoulder pain)
> 
> 4 sets 15 very light up to 20 kg
> 
> decline smith press
> 
> 50 rep drop set from 70 kg down to 30 kg
> 
> supersetted with plate squeeze raises
> 
> seated press (incline)
> 
> 1 drop set of 40 reps fro 125kg down to 25 kg..
> 
> into standing plate flies 15 reps
> 
> into standin plate raise 10 reps
> 
> chest done !!!
> 
> Legs tomorrow...


Good to hear flinty ............seems your shoulders werent as bad as I first thought they were LOL ...............


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Edit: biscuit eating cvnt!! Lol. I'm watching u flinty x x


can you see this ???

(flapping my cockle about in window) pmsl


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Yes im a cnut mate lol !!!


WOW thats a bit extreme there brother :sad:...you cant go talking aboot yersel like that :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> can you see this ???
> 
> (flapping my cockle about in window) pmsl


 :lol: thats abit extreme too .............but funny :lol:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> can you see this ???
> 
> (flapping my cockle about in window) pmsl


All I can see is a silver ring waving at me!! x x


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> WOW thats a bit extreme there brother :sad:...you cant go talking aboot yersel like that :lol:


you said i am what i eat lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> All I can see is a silver ring waving at me!! x x


HAHA thats me babe, its cold in this drafty window FFS X


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you said i am what i eat lol !!!


aha yes very witty indeedy LOl ................I ate 4 soor plooms yesterday mg:


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> All I can see is a silver ring waving at me!! x x





flinty90 said:


> HAHA thats me babe, its cold in this drafty window FFS X


Whats this about .......are you two niehbours or summit ??


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Whats this about .......are you two niehbours or summit ??


thats the power of webcams mate lol !!


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Whats this about .......are you two niehbours or summit ??


No I'm just sitting outside flintys int fcukin rain with me binoculars x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> No I'm just sitting outside flintys int fcukin rain with me binoculars x x


PMSL it is actually raining here now too... is that you in the bushes ???

if so flash us your teets again lol XX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> PMSL it is actually raining here now too... is that you in the bushes ???
> 
> if so flash us your teets again lol XX


Teets? No that's Luther babe x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Teets? No that's Luther babe x x


ah he in the bushes with you then ?? lol...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> thats the power of webcams mate lol !!


Aha rep never though of them ................ive noticed RX never seems to like fvck all eh :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Aha rep never though of them ................ive noticed RX never seems to like fvck all eh :lol:


yeah she not got a like button on her pc lol.. miserable fcuker she is X


----------



## Queenie

d!ckheads.... x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> d!ckheads.... x x


pmsl !!! XX


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> d!ckheads.... x x


bwahahahaahah brillliant !!!!! :lol: oh.. and thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yeah she not got a like button on her pc lol.. miserable fcuker she is X


Ive also noticed she dont know how to press the star and give reps ... :whistling: ............but there again , she's iether blonde or were probably not worth reppin :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Ive also noticed she dont know how to press the star and give reps ... :whistling: ............but there again , she's iether blonde or were probably not worth reppin :lol:


thats just a blatant whoreage comment bro lol im not even buying into that one !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> thats just a blatant whoreage comment bro lol im not even buying into that one !!!


bwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahvvbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahvvbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahvbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahbwahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahah

Oh sh1t ive just peed mg:


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> wtf is going on in here ..hows it going?


its going great mate thanks. now read my journal ya lazy chocolate bear XX


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> i always read it mate
> 
> not seen any update pics mate?


not until end of this mini blast and recomp mate !!!


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> not until end of this mini blast and recomp mate !!!


ok bud hope everything is going to plan


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> ok bud hope everything is going to plan


yes mate ... its going to plan thanks !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yeah she not got a like button on her pc lol.. miserable fcuker she is X


Yeh promised me reps that never came and no likes,fookin charmin!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Yeh promised me reps that never came and no likes,fookin charmin!


Wtf? You bunch of grumpy rep whoring gits!!! X x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Wtf? You bunch of grumpy rep whoring gits!!! X x


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Well i have booked the day off work today so i can go and work in the gym all day for my mate... his lad is having heart surgery (only 7) so i said i would cover the gym for the day ...

9:30 till 8 pm tonight DOH !!..

well at least i get to help people today rather than just drilling and digging holes lol....

will be training legs at 6 when my lads come in so im sure time will fly... have a good day chappys !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Well i have booked the day off work today so i can go and work in the gym all day for my mate... his lad is having heart surgery (only 7) so i said i would cover the gym for the day ...
> 
> 9:30 till 8 pm tonight DOH !!..
> 
> well at least i get to help people today rather than just drilling and digging holes lol....
> 
> will be training legs at 6 when my lads come in so im sure time will fly... have a good day chappys !!!


you are a good friend to have around I see


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> you are a good friend to have around I see


thanks mate, its the least i can do, i really enjoy helping folks in the gym, i also am a great friend to anyone i really do take to...

plus i do have my own key to the gym so i can train anytime i want which is always handy so its least i can do...

and i also like to feel i have helped someone in need out , im nice like that hahaha !!!


----------



## Mingster

The Robin Hood of the gym world


----------



## flinty90

trained quads and hammies

sldl

3 sets 15 reps

ham curls

3 sets 15 reps

leg ext

3 sets of

15 left 15 right single

15 both legs thats 1 set

then 2 sets of 15 reps both legs into 20 reps partials

dead

then finished on squats

3 sets of 15

1 set of 20 all lightish max weight was 80 kg

legs feel destroyed doing it all backwards way round , loved it

shoulders tomorrow ....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate, its the least i can do, i really enjoy helping folks in the gym, i also am a great friend to anyone i really do take to...
> 
> plus i do have my own key to the gym so i can train anytime i want which is always handy so its least i can do...
> 
> and i also like to feel i have helped someone in need out , im nice like that hahaha !!!


bloody good perk the key ...................Hope the wee fella comes through okay Flint and wish the wee man a quick recovery ...My brothers lad had an op on his heart when he was little too ...he had a hole in his. He is now 29 and a right cheeky fvcker at that LOL ..love him to bits tho ..family eh ,,what can ye do :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> trained quads and hammies
> 
> sldl
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> ham curls
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> leg ext
> 
> 3 sets of
> 
> 15 left 15 right single
> 
> 15 both legs thats 1 set
> 
> then 2 sets of 15 reps both legs into 20 reps partials
> 
> dead
> 
> then finished on squats
> 
> 3 sets of 15
> 
> 1 set of 20 all lightish max weight was 80 kg
> 
> legs feel destroyed doing it all backwards way round , loved it
> 
> shoulders tomorrow ....


WHAT !!!!! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> WHAT !!!!![/SIZE] :laugh: :lol:


well im feeling ok at minute mate , i promise i will be going very very light and just see how i feel, slightest bit of twitch and i will just train my lad and leave it , i promise !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well im feeling ok at minute mate , i promise i will be going very very light and just see how i feel, slightest bit of twitch and i will just train my lad and leave it , i promise !!!


Okay , I believe ye :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

well even if it rains today im going to work on my motorbike, got to get a good 60 miles under its belt to get the initial stretch out the chain, before we hit the lake district tomorrow for the weekend, that will be a 500 mile plus round trip.. cant wait, even though weather looks crap again..

oh well, were not made of sugar i suppose..

only at work today and thats it again till monday.. but i have a bad feeling were working away agan monday DOH !!!


----------



## flinty90

oh and my legs and back feel like i have been pummelled all night, so thats good lol !!!

VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY light shoulders tonight (OK REP) :wink:


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> oh and my legs and back feel like i have been pummelled all night, so thats good lol !!!
> 
> VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY light shoulders tonight (OK REP) :wink:


Leg and back doms .... Good job

If you're injured why do shoulders at all?


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> Leg and back doms .... Good job
> 
> If you're injured why do shoulders at all?


To be fair mate i have to go to train my mate. but i know what you mean. im fcukin addicted though bro. you know jow it is

To not lift a weight when your in the gym its a killer lol.. x


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> bloody good perk the key ...................Hope the wee fella comes through okay Flint and wish the wee man a quick recovery ...My brothers lad had an op on his heart when he was little too ...he had a hole in his. He is now 29 and a right cheeky fvcker at that LOL ..love him to bits tho ..family eh ,,what can ye do :lol:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6Defo this mate,all the best of the best too!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## biglbs

Mate do some reading on shoulder injuries and go see an osteo,you realy can make this chronic by doing anything on it,you need to understand what is happening in the shoulder fully,then you can run with it mate.

The chain ----mmmm rollin burnouts/wheelies/doughnuts for an hour or so,that'll bed it in :whistling:worked for me:lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Mate do some reading on shoulder injuries and go see an osteo,you realy can make this chronic by doing anything on it,you need to understand what is happening in the shoulder fully,then you can run with it mate.
> 
> The chain ----mmmm rollin burnouts/wheelies/doughnuts for an hour or so,that'll bed it in :whistling:worked for me:lol:


Yeah but dont want to spend another 160 quid on a new back tyre lol..


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> oh and my legs and back feel like i have been pummelled all night, so thats good lol !!!
> 
> VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY light shoulders tonight (OK REP) :wink:


Good Man. I find that broomstick exercise is good for the old shoulders too .......you know the one im sure hold in front of you and over your head and down your back ...I do 20 of these as part of my warm up routines before I train


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> To be fair mate i have to go to train my mate. but i know what you mean. im fcukin addicted though bro. you know jow it is
> 
> To not lift a weight when your in the gym its a killer lol.. x


I know mate it's difficult to take a break but sometimes if you do the problem goes quicker


----------



## flinty90

I hate you all for pointing out the obvious and stopping me training. but love ya for caring x


----------



## bizzlewood

flinty90 said:


> I hate you all for pointing out the obvious and stopping me training. but love ya for caring x


Taking a break then ?

Dont worry you won't shrink

How much have you gained so far


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> I hate you all for pointing out the obvious and stopping me training. but love ya for caring x


Just tried to rep you for listening,seems i cannot(forgot earlier lol)


----------



## flinty90

well what a great gym session that was

for my mate.... :sad:

i hate my shoulder at the minute, i really wanted to have a go but i didnt even lift a weight... rubbish !!!im shrinking already


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> Taking a break then ?
> 
> Dont worry you won't shrink
> 
> *How much have you gained so far*


just gained a bit of size mate but mainly recomping at minute.. just want to maintain size as i lean off bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

well looking at my shoulder injury and studying what the pain is and how it affects me then i think im looking at Subacromial Bursitis. Will go to a chiro or physio.. to have this looked at as it looks a pretty simple sort... fingers crossed it will be fine soon enough !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well looking at my shoulder injury and studying what the pain is and how it affects me then i think im looking at Subacromial Bursitis. Will go to a chiro or physio.. to have this looked at as it looks a pretty simple sort... fingers crossed it will be fine soon enough !!!


Quick visit! Hope this is a simple fix for you mate, know how cr.ap it is to be restricted in what you can do, especially when you are on a roll.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Quick visit! Hope this is a simple fix for you mate, know how cr.ap it is to be restricted in what you can do, especially when you are on a roll.


im gutted mate really am.. makes me feel like its all a fcukin waste !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

get it seen to mate sooner rather than later .


----------



## flinty90

right im off to do a hours cardio this morning , and Arms tonight.. was supposed to be going to lake district on bike but you can fcuk right off in this weather , im sick of camping in the rain and cold lol...

anyway i feeling lean as fcuk this morning (well before breakfast anyway) so its spurring me on more and more..

off to ring chiro aswell to get in for a shoulder diagnosis, see what the fcuk thats all about ...

see ya in a bit,

loud tunes on the ipod now im ready to rock and roll !!


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> right im off to do a hours cardio this morning , and Arms tonight.. was supposed to be going to lake district on bike but you can fcuk right off in this weather , im sick of camping in the rain and cold lol...
> 
> *anyway i feeling lean as fcuk this morning (well before breakfast anyway)* so its spurring me on more and more..
> 
> off to ring chiro aswell to get in for a shoulder diagnosis, see what the fcuk thats all about ...
> 
> see ya in a bit,
> 
> loud tunes on the ipod now im ready to rock and roll !!


lol I look lean as fck every morning... soon as ive eaten first meal... my world comes crashing down... :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> i really wanted to have a go but i didnt even lift a weight... rubbish !!!im shrinking already


Lmao this is how I feel if I miss a sesh or two haha


----------



## flinty90

right guys im in a bit of a quandry..

spoke to chiropractor and he has a 5 week waiting list to get to see him.. the other ones are a way away from me, so fcukin what a load of sh1t..

on a positive note been to gym , done a good hours cardio and strectching, plenty of core stuff. feel pretty good..

going back at half 4 to train arms and put a new lad through a back session (im not training just him) .. so he will be crying by about 5 pm lol...

im gutted i thought i would get in to chiro and at least have an idea of whats going off with my shoulder..

anyway food today i have had a bit of a change..

Breakfast -

70 gram protein shake 100 ml skimmed milk 400 ml water.

2 slices burgen bread toast

2 tbs peanut butter

handful blueberries and greek natural yoghurt

cardio...

70 grams protein shake - 100 ml skimmed milk 400 ml water

150 grams basmati rice

1 tin salmon

2 duck eggs (boiled)

Gym (arms)

70 gram protein shake -100ml skimmed milk 400 ml water

dinner will be mince beef with a jacket potato and brussels

300 gram protein , about 150 grams carbs and 80 grams fat...

about 2500 calories !!!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Lmao this is how I feel if I miss a sesh or two haha


i hate it mate, on the gear on the diet and fcukin training has to have a niggle.. why cant everything ever be OK at the same time :cursing:


----------



## Greenspin

Jay.32 said:


> lol I look lean as fck every morning... soon as ive eaten first meal... my world comes crashing down... :lol:


Same here, but fortunately I don't eat until 2p.m. And twice a week I have what I call a "graze day' where I graze until 9:30p.m. so until then I am still feeling nice and not to fat.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Same here, but fortunately I don't eat until 2p.m. And twice a week I have what I call a "graze day' where I graze until 9:30p.m. so until then I am still feeling nice and not to fat.


your looking fcukin good mate in your avi i have to bow to your success pal !!!


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> your looking fcukin good mate in your avi i have to bow to your success pal !!!


Thanks mate. I decided that as I'm a prude and don't take my top off regardless of bf I might as well bulk throughout this year and try add some proper mass. So hopefully I won't be looking like the rake for to long.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Thanks mate. I decided that as I'm a prude and don't take my top off regardless of bf I might as well bulk throughout this year and try add some proper mass. So hopefully I won't be looking like the rake for to long.


you dont look like a rake mate... your looking good bro ..


----------



## Greshie

Greenspin said:


> Thanks mate. I decided that as I'm a prude and don't take my top off regardless of bf I might as well bulk throughout this year and try add some proper mass. So hopefully I won't be looking like the rake for to long.


agree with Flinty, you don't look like a rake at all ... looking good  !


----------



## flinty90

Ok last night kids were watching white chicks AGAIN (actually its a great film lol) i have an obsession now again with the reporter woman in the film Rochelle Aytes..

so naturally gorgeous, i would like to marry her today please, i will pay in kind for anyone that brings her to me lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you dont look like a rake mate... your looking good bro ..


Bump that GreenGiant


----------



## Replicator

All good flinty ........................apart from your shoulder of course mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ok last night kids were watching white chicks AGAIN (actually its a great film lol) i have an obsession now again with the reporter woman in the film Rochelle Aytes..
> 
> so naturally gorgeous, i would like to marry her today please, i will pay in kind for anyone that brings her to me lol !!!


Nasty thoughts, nasty, nasty thoughts


----------



## Jay.32

Greenspin said:


> Same here, but fortunately I don't eat until 2p.m. And twice a week I have what I call a "graze day' where I graze until 9:30p.m. so until then I am still feeling nice and not to fat.


you wanna get up earlier you lazy ........ in bed till 2pm :whistling: :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

What kind of pain you getting from your shoulder..?


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> Ok last night kids were watching white chicks AGAIN (actually its a great film lol) i have an obsession now again with the reporter woman in the film Rochelle Aytes..
> 
> so naturally gorgeous, i would like to marry her today please, i will pay in kind for anyone that brings her to me lol !!!


I watch this film with my girls too... love it.. the big black guy is funny as fck


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> What kind of pain you getting from your shoulder..?


Hard to explain mate look up that bursitis and it explains it better..


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> I watch this film with my girls too... love it.. the big black guy is funny as fck


Yeah terry crewes is mint inthat film mate ..


----------



## Queenie

Why no love? X x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Why no love? X x


What ya mean babe x


----------



## flinty90

TheBob said:


> Horrible had it in my elbow , looked like an egg, did a DIY operation on it
> 
> I feel for ya horrible to have bursitis


What you mean diy op ?? You mean you drained the fluid yourself ??


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> What ya mean babe x


ahh bless x

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> ahh bless x
> 
> :lol:


Lol why do women talk in riddles lol...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Lol why do women talk in riddles lol...


We don't. It was a reply to the post in Leigh's journal x x


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> What kind of pain you getting from your shoulder..?


The bad kind


----------



## flinty90

i tell you what, after my core and stretching session yesterday morning my abs etc are in bits today lol...

had a good arms session last night to finish the week off. might get rods out and go fishing for the night if weather stays dry .. not sure yet..

arms session

close grip bb curls on cable machine

3 sets 15

standing tricep pushdowns

3 sets 15

rope hammer curls

3 sets 15

rop tricep pushdowns kicking out at bottom

3 sets 15

standing DB across chest curls

3 sets 15

cgbp

3 sets 15

then a 30 rep drop set

arms done !!!


----------



## flinty90

breakfast this morning will be 3 duck eggs boiled to perfection and 2 slices of burgen bread toasted soldiers to dip in the mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> We don't. It was a reply to the post in Leigh's journal x x


you reply in a thread from a post in a diifferent thread .........RX ..thats worse than riddles :lol:


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> We don't. It was a reply to the post in Leigh's journal x x


you reply in a thread from a post in a diifferent thread .........RX ..thats worse than riddles :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> you reply in a thread from a post in a diifferent thread .........RX ..thats worse than riddles :lol:


My point exaclty bro lol !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i tell you what, after my core and stretching session yesterday morning my abs etc are in bits today lol...
> 
> had a good arms session last night to finish the week off. might get rods out and go fishing for the night if weather stays dry .. not sure yet..
> 
> arms session
> 
> close grip bb curls on cable machine
> 
> 3 sets 15
> 
> standing tricep pushdowns
> 
> 3 sets 15
> 
> rope hammer curls
> 
> 3 sets 15
> 
> rop tricep pushdowns kicking out at bottom
> 
> 3 sets 15
> 
> standing DB across chest curls
> 
> 3 sets 15
> 
> cgbp
> 
> 3 sets 15
> 
> then a 30 rep drop set
> 
> arms done !!!


Its gonna be your elbows that go next Flinty :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Its gonna be your elbows that go next Flinty :lol:


your fcukin gagging for me to be old and decreppid arent ya you cnut lol... my elbows are fine thanks lol...

anyway just about come in my pants eating them duck eggs and soldiers fcuk me such simple food can be so delicious at times... !!

decided fcuk it im going fishing woop woop !!!


----------



## Replicator

Enjoy YOUNG fella ma bob :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood

Training today bud?


----------



## Queenie

some likes for u before u start whinging again! x x


----------



## flinty90

bizzlewood said:


> Training today bud?


not today ,mate 5 days training and twice on friday lol... so im resting today and tomorrow... back training monday (back session)


----------



## flinty90

right , feel a bit fed up today . not done anything i wanted to this weekend, and with the shoulder not getting sorted and missing a shoulder session im a bit p1ssed off.. so im deciding fcuk it im going to be naughty today...

will have a few beers later (only 3 cans)

some ice cream

and some uncut bread (cut into doorsteps) with jam and cheese mmmmmmmmmmmm

yeah its bad but i dont care today.. if you dont like it tough sh1t lol....

decided when i got to fishing yesterday inothng took my fancy peg wise and it was windy so just drove 40 minutes back home..

took some stuff off bike today as its nice, going to polish them up and clean my beast i think...


----------



## Replicator

And why not ...thing ill suck on a soor ploom !!!


----------



## Glassback

For me shoulders are one of the mst complex, ****ing complex ****hole injuries in the world. Loving the journal thou using it as inspiration for myself! Much love xx


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> For me shoulders are one of the mst complex, ****ing complex ****hole injuries in the world. Loving the journal thou using it as inspiration for myself! Much love xx


good to see you in here again bro, its been to fcukin long... you proised to be around more X


----------



## flinty90

sat here sipping a cheeky pint :beer:


----------



## flinty90

oh and keep going outside in garage to lk at my beast , she is fcukin gleaming lol...


----------



## H10dst

flinty90 said:


> oh and keep going outside in garage to lk at my beast , she is fcukin gleaming lol...


Surely you can look at your beast in the house, then go in the garage and look at your bike 

What you got anyway, I fancy doing my test this year. Then getting either GSXR or R6?


----------



## Replicator

I used to like bikes many years ago ..................they were always in a pub called the CROWN !!! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

You tried tren yet flinty?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You tried tren yet flinty?


no mate not a good sounding substance for my personal situation mate.. i hear it can get you a little anxious ... so i avoid it mate tbf


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no mate not a good sounding substance for my personal situation mate.. i hear it can get you a little anxious ... so i avoid it mate tbf


Yeah fair enough, makes sense


----------



## bizzlewood

Do you want to compete one day mate?


----------



## Replicator

you tried nolvadex Flinty ?


----------



## Replicator

Will you ever tread the boards Flinty ?


----------



## Replicator

Will you ever be a big bald fvcker like me Flinty ....................... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I was hoping to get the first post on page 500. damn.


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> I was hoping to get the first post on page 500. damn.


you may still do this mate lol...


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Will you ever be a big bald fvcker like me Flinty ....................... :lol:


"Bald" - yes lol

"BIG" - come on mate you know im fcukin massive 

"good looking" will you ever get like me on that one ?? lol


----------



## flinty90

Right off to work, in the yard today and this week i think, so back to food bieng clean and spot on the money.

training back tonight so looking forward to that session

also gear day today , so will be slipping a bit of test in lol....

have a goo day ya flamin gret baboons !!!

Oh and on the question of competing , i think there is more chance of me one day competing in some sort of strong man event rather than on stage but i would love to get into a great condition for a good photo shoot rather than put a thong on and stand on stage lol....

who knows what will happen to be fair


----------



## Queenie

Oooh a strongman event 

Do u want me to take the pics? I don't mind.

Have a nice day flintster x x


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> good to see you in here again bro, its been to fcukin long... you proised to be around more X


I'm back mate promise - I cleanly ain't going to let you down. I don't want a man mountain knocking on my door "Oi you promised!!" ha

Bro great to be back and reading your progress!


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> I'm back mate promise - I cleanly ain't going to let you down. I don't want a man mountain knocking on my door "Oi you promised!!" ha
> 
> Bro great to be back and reading your progress![/quote
> 
> good man lol.. Page 500 coming up.. 498 pages of sh1t lol... x


----------



## luther1

Is it me?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> "Bald" - yes lol
> 
> "BIG" - come on mate you know im fcukin massive
> 
> "good looking" will you ever get like me on that one ?? lol


fight em off at work all the time they thing Im 42 ..coz thats all I look ............................most have white sticks tho :lol:

Oh.... and yea I did notice you were a person of ample stature


----------



## luther1

One more for luck


----------



## luther1

ffs


----------



## luther1

Get in there!


----------



## luther1

bizzlewood said:


> Do you want to compete one day mate?


You've got more chance of me appearing in 'the worlds greatest shagger'


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> ffs





luther1 said:


> Get in there!


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You've got more chance of me appearing in 'the worlds limpest shagger'


Pretty confident then??


----------



## flinty90

fcuk off luther you skinny cnut X


----------



## flinty90

Back session

warmed up with wide grip pull downs

then 3 sets 12 reps suprinated grip ....

straight arm pulldowns supersetted with another version of these.. hard to explain so wont bother but they hurt lol

4 sets 12 reps into 10 reps of superset (so basically 4 sets of 22 reps) ouch

CG t bar row

3 sets 12 reps

seated cg low pulley rows

4 sets 12 reps

DB deadlifts

3 sets 12 reps

warm down with some DB pullovers, and stretching

then did 16 minutes cardio ..

Now im fooked

food has been spot on today 300 gram protein , 180 grams carbs , 40 grams fat about 2300 calories !!!

also pinned

1 gram test 200 mg decca into delts !!!

happy days ...


----------



## biglbs

Nice mate


----------



## Replicator

hows yer shooders coming along ??


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> hows yer shooders coming along ??


No real change yet mate. tonight im training chest, but will not be doing fliyes pec dec or crossovers. just different angles of pressing bro ...


----------



## flinty90

the more i look at my training etc i really think its nothing to do with my shoulder routine thats fcuked my shoulder up, its the crossovers and pec deck from chest session that have done it !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> the more i look at my training etc i really think its nothing to do with my shoulder routine thats fcuked my shoulder up, its the crossovers and pec deck from chest session that have done it !!!


Well . totally cut them out for a few months and see but sorry to say flinty, but they aint gonna heal at all if you dont keep of them for a few weeks.

Alos this is a weird one but very true ..you can fvck up your shoulders if you sleep with your arms above your head ...arm or arms lying up over your head on the pillow and the like , if you do this keep them down and this will help as well.


----------



## flinty90

just done a chest session..

started with some very light db warmups. and tricep pushdowns etc

then onto DB low incline press

3 sets 12 reps started at 35 kg db's up to 40 kg then 45's

superset decline press

50 reps dropping weight as i failed each weight started at 80 kg

seated press

1 set of 30 reps dropset again...

10 ,10,10

started at 125 kg down to 45 kg

really good session chest still pumped hard as fcuk, even though i didnt do any isolations..

shoulder felt good so im happy..

chilli and jacket potato for tea ..

hope you have all had a good evening and stayed out of all the crappy threads that seem to have every man and his dog on the fcukin clomid today lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

Im not being able to get into any fvckin threads, this is my first post for hours ....internet connection kept failing but PC said all was fine and it was the provider.so Ive just got on after fvckin about for about 2 fvckin cvntin hours fvck im annoyed ...and its going as slow as fvck as well ...ahh fvck this am off to boil an egg , have a nice evening Flint


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Im not being able to get into any fvckin threads, this is my first post for hours ....internet connection kept failing but PC said all was fine and it was the provider.so Ive just got on after fvckin about for about 2 fvckin cvntin hours fvck im annoyed ...and its going as slow as fvck as well ...ahh fvck this am off to boil an egg , have a nice evening Flint


LOL have some fcukin patience man lol... !!!


----------



## Uriel

good to have a wee catch up in here now i have a bit of net access....


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> good to have a wee catch up in here now i have a bit of net access....


Yeah bro. bout time you came home (this journal) lol...


----------



## Uriel

training is going ok bro too - its what heading for 4 pm here and i will train in 20 minutes or so....chest again and then try to find some good sushi tonight


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> training is going ok bro too - its what heading for 4 pm here and i will train in 20 minutes or so....chest again and then try to find some good sushi tonight


Aww man. fcukin love sushi. and over there i bet its the top b0llocks ..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Aww man. fcukin love sushi. and over there i bet its the top b0llocks ..


I like raw fillet,with dips mmmmnommmm,

i have never had 'decent' sushi however,must try a sushi bar!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I like raw fillet,with dips mmmmnommmm,
> 
> i have never had 'decent' sushi however,must try a sushi bar!


To be fair i havs been to some nice sushi bars. but wether there great i couldnt say as a comparison to what a real sushi bar over there is like ..


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Aww man. fcukin love sushi. and over there i bet its the top *b0llocks* ..


literally lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> To be fair i havs been to some nice sushi bars. but wether there great i couldnt say as a comparison to what a real sushi bar over there is like ..


I suppose freshness is the key,but are the dips much better,,,i would expect so,as things here are milder for our poor little western tastes?


----------



## Uriel

i sometimes buy those freeze dried wasabi peas to nibble.....i bought a bag over here.....fuk me, big mistake....me and trev were adding them till it hurt......3 peas were nose singing.....4 had tears running down my cheeke lol...nippy as hell


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i sometimes buy those freeze dried wasabi peas to nibble.....i bought a bag over here.....fuk me, big mistake....me and trev were adding them till it hurt......3 peas were nose singing.....4 had tears running down my cheeke lol...nippy as hell


Lol. i hope trevs uour work mate and not a fcukjn thai bird you have met over there lol..


----------



## Fatstuff

freeze dried wasabi peas - they sound awesome, are they healthy? lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Lol. i hope trevs uour work mate and not a fcukjn thai bird you have met over there lol..


he's going to be getting bummed if i have to go all month with no action lol


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> freeze dried wasabi peas - they sound awesome, are they healthy? lol


i think so......how bad can a dried out pea be for u??


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i sometimes buy those freeze dried wasabi peas to nibble.....i bought a bag over here.....fuk me, big mistake....me and trev were adding them till it hurt......3 peas were nose singing.....4 had tears running down my cheeke lol...nippy as hell


I used to know a lady boy called Trev!

I want some of that freezed pea mmmmnommm,wassssabi?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I used to know a lady boy called Trev!
> 
> I want some of that freezed pea mmmmnommm,wassssabi?


...aha hmm Okay ........ :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon Flinty ..how the devil are ye t day


----------



## Uriel

im eating those peas again....we cant work out the really bad ones - they are sleepers lol...........i had a warp 10 one that made my eyes burn


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> im eating those peas again....we cant work out the really bad ones - they are sleepers lol...........i had a warp 10 one that made my eyes burn


Pea roulette!


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Pea roulette!


it serious man stuff.....trev is sh1t lol


----------



## Davey666

What make are your Wasabi peas?

We do these at my work. We have The crazy ninja wasabi peas and just some standard ones that are lightly salted and roasted.


----------



## Davey666

Well I just tried the crazy ninja one's and never again. My eyes are burning


----------



## Davey666

And just tried the others.... Never again. How the fcuk can you sit and eat them lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> it serious man stuff.....trev is sh1t lol


Haha sounds like a good laugh. I've tried them before and wasabi peanuts but they were all a constant level, no lurkers!


----------



## Uriel

Davey666 said:


> What make are your Wasabi peas?
> 
> We do these at my work. We have The crazy ninja wasabi peas and just some standard ones that are lightly salted and roasted.


i dont fuking know its written in chinese.....im in china, they dodnt do fuking subtitles - its not monkey


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Afternoon Flinty ..how the devil are ye t day


Hey brother im good thanks mate, apart from the news i have had today !!!

but i will work something out im sure ..

anyway leg session tonight just got in from work so will look at the lithuanian squats Uriel spoke about and do a review


----------



## flinty90

ok i cant find anything about lithuanian squats Uriel ?? what are they lol...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ok i cant find anything about lithuanian squats Uriel ?? what are they lol...


i got my countries fuked up lol

Bulgarian Split Squat - looky uppy


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i got my countries fuked up lol
> 
> Bulgarian Split Squat - looky uppy


fcuk sake im in the wrong country lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake im in the wrong country lol


they are all sh1tty russian hang ons (im guessing ruta never comes in here????)


----------



## flinty90

ah so its basically a reversed lunge then .. nice one , should be good to add to the routine instead of lunges though not really to replace squats !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> they are all sh1tty russian hang ons (im guessing ruta never comes in here????)


nah she too good for this rabble of sh1te in here lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> nah she too good for this rabble of sh1te in here lol


hoi...i'm this rabble of sh1te in here and i've had a sh1tty fuking day....any chance of a wee cuddle?

i am that scrapping the barrel lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hoi...i'm this rabble of sh1te in here and i've had a sh1tty fuking day....any chance of a wee cuddle?
> 
> i am that scrapping the barrel lol


well if you ever wanted to actually fcukin meet up bro i would give you a bear hug... , but sadly its never happened. and you promised !!!

im working in fcukin bristol next week for a while so i need to find a good gym down that way now .. as soon as i get a few good weeks under my belt at training and diet on the mark i end up having to go away to work and i really struggle to keep the momentum ...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well if you ever wanted to actually fcukin meet up bro i would give you a bear hug... , but sadly its never happened. and you promised !!!
> 
> im working in fcukin bristol next week for a while so i need to find a good gym down that way now .. as soon as i get a few good weeks under my belt at training and diet on the mark i end up having to go away to work and i really struggle to keep the momentum ...


flinty - i have some time off when i get back to the uk mate i promise i will come to see you and train...i mean it bro...its been a cnut of a year but i meant what i said to you about needing some new mates etc


----------



## Uriel

i will play with your baws for a bash on the busa too lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty - i have some time off when i get back to the uk mate i promise i will come to see you and train...i mean it bro...its been a cnut of a year but i meant what i said to you about needing some new mates etc


i would like that brother... and when we do can i please have one of your towels so when we part i can still cuddle it lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i will play with your baws for a bash on the busa too lol


mate your welcome anytime to go for a blast on that fcukin beast bro... you know that...

bout time someone rode it properly lol...

you been watching the TT mate ??


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me,this journal is #5 in the hottest threads now!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> mate your welcome anytime to go for a blast on that fcukin beast bro... you know that...
> 
> bout time someone rode it properly lol...
> 
> you been watching the TT mate ??


aye they were just saying on chinese telly - the tt from the isle of man was ion in a bit........you fuking t1t lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,this journal is #5 in the hottest threads now!


why not one??


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,this journal is #5 in the hottest threads now!


was till you walked in ya skinny pr1ck xX


----------



## luther1

About 15,000 posts to go i think. Doesn't one of the mods on here,or it could be on tm,have a really good gym in Bristol?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> About 15,000 posts to go i think. Doesn't one of the mods on here,or it could be on tm,have a really good gym in Bristol?


tiny tm blackman....ministry offitness....my mate jase trains there too

and big ears dutch scott


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> tiny tm blackman....ministry offitness....my mate jase trains there too
> 
> and big ears dutch scott


Thats the one. Have you done any work out there yet?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Thats the one. Have you done any work out there yet?


in china? have i fuk. lol......i'm here in a kind of sit on my sh1tter and talk p1sh capacity


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> in china? have i fuk. lol......i'm here in a kind of sit on my sh1tter and talk p1sh capacity


Home from home then. I'd rather be being paid to be there than here.It could be worse though,you could be in Bristol


----------



## Replicator

is there any trainign going on in here today or is it a geography lesson :lol:


----------



## luther1

Replicator said:


> is there any trainign going on in here today or is it a geography lesson :lol:


Its them two cnuts. Been doing Chinese squats or some bollox


----------



## Replicator

As long as it doesnt affect his shooders Luther it'll be fine LOL


----------



## luther1

Replicator said:


> As long as it doesnt affect his shooders Luther it'll be fine LOL


Omg,dont start him off


----------



## flinty90

Yes i have trained legs lol....

im fcuked


----------



## DiggyV

How the hell did you get fcuked when training legs, unless you were doing SLDLs with your legs apart and got caught out! :lol:

You OK though bro?



flinty90 said:


> Yes i have trained legs lol....
> 
> im fcuked


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> How the hell did you get fcuked when training legs, unless you were doing SLDLs with your legs apart and got caught out! :lol:
> 
> You OK though bro?


yeah mate im good thanks... really had a good session ..

them partial leg extensions after a few full ROM sets fcukin hurt so much..

That bloke Neil Hill has a lot to answer for lol....


----------



## DiggyV

Repeated top of movement squeezes are a killer mate. I do em as well, when i actually get around to training the things. :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Yes i have trained legs lol....
> 
> im fcuked


Well ..so ye bloody should be .......so stop moaning :nono:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Well ..so ye bloody should be .......so stop moaning :nono:


when was last time you bloody trained, bout time we saw a bit of action from you isnt it lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> when was last time you bloody trained, bout time we saw a bit of action from you isnt it lol !!!


Check out the bronze thread we have adopted it as reps own thread now,all training info is in there mate


----------



## biglbs

Have some reps too,for your latest efforts mate x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Have some reps too,for your latest efforts mate x


Thanks mate. im trying hard x

how are you pal you ok ??


----------



## Uriel

i need to train more......i need to train my @rsehole how to deal with spices for every meal......my feaces has changed composition from traditional turd shaped firm paste to a water fire slurry......the smell brings instant tears and farting (a once carfe free pleasure) - has taken on a sinister edge that demands concentration to get the end of it right and no watery aftermath

I am sure you are all better now i have appraised you of my toilet issues


----------



## luther1

Didnt you know that wasabi peas is chinese for spicey ladyboy testicles. Thats why you enjoy them and have the sh1ts


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Didnt you know that wasabi peas is chinese for spicey ladyboy testicles. Thats why you enjoy them and have the sh1ts


well i've just been eating these dodgy strips of raw looking beefy stuff encrusted in sechuan peppers....i can hardly see the fuking computer through the tears and i think a filling has melted........i'll probably sh1te the bed again


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:



> well i've just been eating these dodgy strips of raw looking beefy stuff encrusted in sechuan peppers....i can hardly see the fuking computer through the tears and i think a filling has melted........i'll probably sh1te the bed again


I can smell it from here,oh and those things are,monkey penis's in nimbwahwollop!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate. im trying hard x
> 
> how are you pal you ok ??


Ok mate yes,should know more at 5pm today


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> I can smell it from here,oh and those things are,monkey penis's in nimbwahwollop!


more cock? great i've had more penises in my mouth than A Bukkake party at fuking tommy's flat, on this trip i reckon


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> more cock? great i've had more penises in my mouth than A Bukkake party at fuking tommy's flat, on this trip i reckon


Thats before you went away lol..


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> more cock? great i've had more:thumb:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Thats before you went away lol..


yeah that was just at manchester security - trying to load up on natty test lol


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> I recon your starfish is a glowing mess of stinkyness mate,you could well be reaming it out for just such an occasion ,,,,,paaa!


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> i need to train more......i need to train my @rsehole how to deal with spices for every meal......my feaces has changed composition from traditional turd shaped firm paste to a water fire slurry......the smell brings instant tears and farting (a once carfe free pleasure) - has taken on a sinister edge that demands concentration to get the end of it right and no watery aftermath
> 
> I am sure you are all better now i have appraised you of my toilet issues


I had the same thing for a while and got checked out for IBS but seems it was just stress ...all okay now tho .....you got my sympathy m8


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Ok mate yes,should know more at 5pm today


Whats happening at 5 ??


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> more cock? great i've had more penises in my mouth than A Bukkake party at fuking tommy's flat, on this trip i reckon


oh dear , I think you have just turned this into a gay thread :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Whats happening at 5 ??


Results of heart scan matemg:


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Results of heart scan matemg:


they still trying to locate that micropenis?


----------



## Uriel

so this scan???

it went ok?

i think my ass ring is broke - seriosly - i need like egg and chips for a few days


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> so this scan???
> 
> it went ok?
> 
> i think my ass ring is broke - seriosly - i need like egg and chips for a few days


or mabye a lb of oats ......RAW !! mg:


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> so this scan???
> 
> it went ok?
> 
> i think my ass ring is broke - seriosly - i need like egg and chips for a few days


Have you had some 'normal' chinese food? You seem to be eating spicey [email protected] out of packets all the time. I'd find a Mcdonalds??


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Have you had some 'normal' chinese food? You seem to be eating spicey [email protected] out of packets all the time. I'd find a Mcdonalds??


none of its out of packets ya plum....apart fro the peas......i have been eating at a plethora of great resteraunts - the price of the food varies a lot but hi end food is only about 30 quisd each a day...u can get fresh noodles and sum meat/fish for 2 quid....my 2 colleages before us paid 100 quid for 2 max and that must have been blinding cause i cant beat them.....

me and trev ate fresh sushima, veggi dumplings then a meat and noodle dish for about 7.50 each - cooked at our table earlier lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> none of its out of packets ya plum....apart fro the peas......i have been eating at a plethora of great resteraunts - the price of the food varies a lot but hi end food is only about 30 quisd each a day...u can get fresh noodles and sum meat/fish for 2 quid....my 2 colleages before us paid 100 quid for 2 max and that must have been blinding cause i cant beat them.....
> 
> me and trev ate fresh sushima, veggi dumplings then a meat and noodle dish for about 7.50 each - cooked at our table earlier lol


Sounds lovely and quite reasonable too. I'm sure Trev is chuffed to be rooming with you and your 5hitty smelly bum.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Sounds lovely and quite reasonable too. I'm sure Trev is chuffed to be rooming with you and your 5hitty smelly bum.


i told him over dinner (he's a very reserved 55 yo rhodesian gentleman), if i dont get my hole next week, he better put a chair under his door as i was going to shag him right in the bum.

he looked perturbed tbf


----------



## flinty90

sorry taking the thread away from your anus Uriel lol..

Biglbs - results please ???


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> sorry taking the thread away from your anus Uriel lol..
> 
> Biglbs - results please ???


good call :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> they still trying to locate that micropenis?


I think you ate it!!!


----------



## biglbs

:no:



Replicator said:


> good call :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :no:


I meant taking the thread away from muriel em ........Uriel going over to your thread now .........


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I meant taking the thread away from muriel em ........Uriel going over to your thread now .........


Talkin to cross porpoises? :lol:


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Talkin to cross porpoises? :lol:


well you're still typing......how bad can this heart thing be?

are you still typing?


----------



## Uriel

you'll all be happy to know - i'm just getting up here and there are no ginger wheelspins in the bed - phew


----------



## Leigh

Uriel, I sent you an email. Would you read it? ... please? It's important.


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> Uriel, I sent you an email. Would you read it? ... please? It's important.


already had.......


----------



## Uriel

sorry for that flinty, leigh's just pestering me for a pic of my love sausage again lol.....ONLY KIDDING LEIGH xxx


----------



## luther1

She doesn't believe you haven't 5hit the bed and wants pics


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> She doesn't believe you haven't 5hit the bed and wants pics


i tell thee, i am sleeping with one eye open....not the brown one........a midnight sneeze or an unguarded night time fart could spell a bed sheet with a fatal chocolate blunderbust wound


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys and Gal...

legs are in bits this morning , also started feeling stuffy and got a bit of a cough coming...

WTF is all that about , i thought Vit c and all these other vitamains were supposed to behealthy and stave of colds and sniffles etc.. i have been on 5000 mg of vit c for about 3 months now everyday but still manage to pick up a cold ??

anyway off to gym shortly to do some cardio and some more core and stretching work (loved it last week but it hurt)

then i will go back tonight to train arms and calves...

hope everyone is ok


----------



## Queenie

Cardio, core and stretching - nice 

How are u looking/feeling at moment? X


----------



## luther1

Im at a wedding all day today so hpefully some stunning bridesmaids who want a piece of the big fella. Ive been asked to drive the bride and her dad to the church so ive borrowed my mates porsche,one of those four door jobbies. Fcuk me its quick and i cant work out how to turn the heating off or fcuk all.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Cardio, core and stretching - nice
> 
> How are u looking/feeling at moment? X


im looking better, to be fair chick i wake up more and more feeling really lean (for me) it seems to be im now feeling like i have more lean days than fat days. obviously as you know i still have a long way to go but inside myself im super motivated, food has been fcukin bang on apart from just 1 treat at weekends all weak is clean as i can get , feelin a bit under the weather with this cold and my shoulder last week was getting me down a little but this week its not painful at all , so i think laying off the ancillery stuff on chest day, and the pressing on shoulders day is doing it a lot of good , so things are good and im remaining positive, even though im away with work for next 2 weeks in bristol.....


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Im at a wedding all day today so hpefully some stunning bridesmaids who want a piece of the big fella. Ive been asked to drive the bride and her dad to the church so ive borrowed my mates porsche,one of those four door jobbies. Fcuk me its quick and i cant work out how to turn the heating off or fcuk all.


try and get an upskirt shot of bride mate when she climbs in the car.. i love to see a garter round a shapely thigh lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

Cardio and core. Sounds like a recipe for awesomeness mate. Try it every other day, but for shorter blasts. It's doing the trick for me.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Cardio and core. Sounds like a recipe for awesomeness mate. Try it every other day, but for shorter blasts. It's doing the trick for me.


although i dont post it on here mate after every weight session i have been doing 15 minutes cardio on a bike or treadmill.. just got to add in the core work and stratching everyday too..

but i am using the days when im not at work to hit cardio twice per day and for a longer session ...

i have literally lost inches off my waist last 4 weeks


----------



## Queenie

I love that you're motivated and feeling great  its fab to see. Of course u will feel down while you're not well... No idea what to suggest for that apart from rest tbh...

Your shoulder is a chronic injury isnt it?

Bristol? Wheresat?? X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I love that you're motivated and feeling great  its fab to see. Of course u will feel down while you're not well... No idea what to suggest for that apart from rest tbh...
> 
> Your shoulder is a chronic injury isnt it?
> 
> Bristol? Wheresat?? X


Shoulder not sure chick, i think its a bit of bursitis personally but i am just going by what i have read into it.. i cant get into my chiro for 5 weeks so have taken everyones advice and laid off the direct pressing for shoulders, and the ancillory cable crossovers, flies and stuff for chest) this seems with an uptake of more cod liver oil, glucosamine and decca into my delts to have taken virtually all the pain away.

now i will carry on for another 3 weeks like this and hopefully it will have gone off altogether...

in bristol im a few miles out of bristol cant remember the place name exactly !!


----------



## Mingster

Can you still bench, or DB bench with your shoulder injury Flints?

Or even do dips?

I haven't done any form of pressing for shoulders for 6 months or for chest for 3 months and have concentrated on Rear Delt Roes and huge drop sets for laterals and my shoulders are bigger and rounder than they have ever been. If you have decent shoulder size to start with, I totally believe that you do not need presses in your routine to progress.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Can you still bench, or DB bench with your shoulder injury Flints?
> 
> Or even do dips?
> 
> I haven't done any form of pressing for shoulders for 6 months or for chest for 3 months and have concentrated on Rear Delt Roes and huge drop sets for laterals and my shoulders are bigger and rounder than they have ever been. If you have decent shoulder size to start with, I totally believe that you do not need presses in your routine to progress.


yes mate i can press for chest, just not for shoulders..

and like you said i have cos i can been doing Rears first 3 different exercises and 7 sets then 1 exerscise of 3 sets on side laterals. then 1 exersice for front delts. then shrugs..

my shoulders feel good at minute, and yes i dont see an immediate need to introduce pressing back into a shoulder routine mate...

but chest i do cos i cant do much else for it as i think its the heavy Cable crossovers and pec deck that have done my shoulder in the first place and not actually the shoulder pressing !!


----------



## Mingster

OK mate. Best of luck.

I would stick to the DB's for chest. It's a much more flexible movement, and has a little less shoulder involvement:thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> im looking better, to be fair chick i wake up more and more feeling really lean (for me) it seems to be im now feeling like i have more lean days than fat days. obviously as you know i still have a long way to go but inside myself im super motivated, food has been fcukin bang on apart from just 1 treat at weekends all weak is clean as i can get , feelin a bit under the weather with this cold and my shoulder last week was getting me down a little but this week its not painful at all , so i think laying off the ancillery stuff on chest day, and the pressing on shoulders day is doing it a lot of good , so things are good and im remaining positive, even though im away with work for next 2 weeks in bristol.....


Are we still on target for xmas awesomeness bro


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Are we still on target for xmas awesomeness bro


fcukin definitely mate , i mean that aswell i really think by christmas i will be the person i have always wanted to be, then it will be a case of now where do i want to go from here..

i have always been big mate theres no getting away from that. , now if i can keep the fullness and get rid of the gut i will be soo fcukin pleased with myself bro...

i have never wanted anything so bad to be honest !!!


----------



## flinty90

Breakfast

70 gram whey protein shake ,10 ml milk 400 ml water

3 duck eggs

2 slices burgen toast

1 apple

lunch

125 gram sundried tomato basmati rice

130 gram mackeral fillet

70 gram whey protein shake with water

pre training

1 greek natural yoghurt / handfull blueberries

150 gram jacket potato

post training

70 gram whey protein mixed with 100 ml skimmed milk 400 ml water

dinner

300 grams chicken breast

150 grams mushroom basmati rice

2 cups broccoli or brussels


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> fcukin definitely mate , i mean that aswell i really think by christmas i will be the person i have always wanted to be, then it will be a case of now where do i want to go from here..
> 
> i have always been big mate theres no getting away from that. , now if i can keep the fullness and get rid of the gut i will be soo fcukin pleased with myself bro...
> 
> i have never wanted anything so bad to be honest !!!


Well for fvck sake Flinty get your name in with all the big stores NOW ....loads of people want to be Santa at xmas :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Well for fvck sake Flinty get your name in with all the big stores NOW ....loads of people want to be Santa at xmas :lol: :lol:


My sides are hurting so much ya cvnt,,,,,,,,I think i may be due a cardiac arrrrrrrrr................. :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> My sides are hurting so much ya cvnt,,,,,,,,I think i may be due a cardiac arrrrrrrrr................. :lol:


ohhhh nooooooooooooooooooo :crying: just hope flint sees the funny side :scared:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Well for fvck sake Flinty get your name in with all the big stores NOW ....loads of people want to be Santa at xmas :lol: :lol:


HAHAHAHA repped for that ya b4stard lol...

i need to fcukin get there before you go in and take the spot AGAIN lol....


----------



## flinty90

trained arms tonight to finish week off...

good session, pretty simple 3 exersices on bi's and 3 on tri's

arms really buzzing so a good end to a good week..

suppose i will watch England now , not really bothered about football but might aswell chill out and watch it...


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Can you still bench, or DB bench with your shoulder injury Flints?
> 
> Or even do dips?
> 
> I haven't done any form of pressing for shoulders for 6 months or for chest for 3 months and have concentrated on Rear Delt Roes and huge drop sets for laterals and my shoulders are bigger and rounder than they have ever been. If you have decent shoulder size to start with, I totally believe that you do not need presses in your routine to progress.


Thanks Ming Im sure Flint the shooders will get the message eventually ............................only trying to look out for you Flinty :mellow:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> trained arms tonight to finish week off...
> 
> good session, pretty simple 3 exersices on bi's and 3 on tri's
> 
> arms really buzzing so a good end to a good week..
> 
> suppose i will watch England now , not really bothered about football but might aswell chill out and watch it...


Im scottish so fvck the football .(no offence)..Im going for a shower instead h34r:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Im scottish so fvck the football .(no offence)..Im going for a shower instead h34r:


yeah i heard you scottish fcukers on radio other day wanting (praying) for england to lose .. what is your lots problem with us lol !!!

is it cos we dont wear skirts ??? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Im scottish so fvck the football .(no offence)..Im going for a shower instead h34r:


Is there a match on then:confused1: :whistling: :lol:

Rugby now that is a game!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Is there a match on then:confused1: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> * Rugby now that is a game*!


AGREED< however Rugby isnt on at minute lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> AGREED< however Rugby isnt on at minute lol !!!


It is on sky interactive/recordings!


----------



## Replicator

Boll0cks !!!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Boll0cks !!!


What they just dropped from under your skirt ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> What they just dropped from under your skirt ???


Aye woot arrre them?

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

Thank u flinty x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u flinty x


ERRRM no problem you talking in riddles again !!! :confused1:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ERRRM no problem you talking in riddles again !!! :confused1:


Making comments in other ppls journals when I'm trying to be taken seriously and asking for help? I helped u once flinty and it's like that's been forgotten x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Making comments in other ppls journals when I'm trying to be taken seriously and asking for help? I helped u once flinty and it's like that's been forgotten x


lol you serious ??


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> lol you serious ??


Yes - I'm trying to put a training routine together on my own. I've not got a clue where to start tbh x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Making comments in other ppls journals when I'm trying to be taken seriously and asking for help? I helped u once flinty and it's like that's been forgotten x


Comment removed but please dont have a go at me for just bieng me , just cos you have spat the dummy out chick !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Comment removed but please dont have a go at me for just bieng me , just cos you have spat the dummy out chick !!!


Right-o


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> What they just dropped from under your skirt ???


kilty kilty cauld bum :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> kilty kilty cauld bum :lol:


you sorted your little problem out mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you sorted your little problem out mate pmsl !!!


 :001_tt2: :yawn: :sleeping: ..............:no: ................ :crying:


----------



## flinty90

Good night cnuts xx


----------



## Uriel

charm school's starting to pay dividends lol

goodnight our little prince......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Good night cnuts xx


well that's not what I expected to wake up to.


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> well that's not what I expected to wake up to.


Sorry , Morning cnuts lol X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Sorry , Morning cnuts lol X


morning cous cous balls - what occuring out with you having a fuking dirty potty mouth?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Sorry , Morning cnuts lol X


that's more like it.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> morning cous cous balls - what occuring out with you having a fuking dirty potty mouth?


Today mate im going to get a little bit dressed up (smart for a change) as im normally a scruffy looking cnut at work and in gym lol..

im going to take some money out of my safe and do a bit of shopping in Chesterfield with the missus.. Not been around there for years (since college) and its supposed to be a decent day out nowadays..

will go and see what they have to offer, not got anything in mind to purchase but ya never know bro...

What you doing today (or who you doing) lol !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you have a safe? are you a bond villain?


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> you have a safe? are you a bond villain?


Dont you ??? i get paid into a bank mate and the 1 hour that my money is in that bank is it lol.. i like my money to be with me not in someone elses hands bro !!!


----------



## Uriel

he laughs like a villain.....opens it spy style and fuks around inamost his £6.54, a yorkie wrapped....Monopoly money and his unused 1996 Durex Gold....tosser...a fuking safe


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> he laughs like a villain.....opens it spy style and fuks around inamost his £6.54, a yorkie wrapped....Monopoly money and his unused 1996 Durex Gold....tosser...a fuking safe


You jelly brah x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Good night cnuts xx


Good afternoon poltis xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Today mate im going to get a little bit dressed up (smart for a change) as im normally a scruffy looking cnut at work and in gym lol..
> 
> im going to take some money out of my safe and do a bit of shopping in Chesterfield with the missus.. Not been around there for years (since college) and its supposed to be a decent day out nowadays..
> 
> will go and see what they have to offer, not got anything in mind to purchase but ya never know bro...
> 
> What you doing today (or who you doing) lol !!


mind an look out for that red suit for xmas Flint :lol:

AND are you nuts !!! telling the fvckin world IVE GOT A SAFE IN MY HOUSE ..better get a gun now as well :lol:


----------



## luther1

I bet he pretends he can never remember the combination,so he get his stethoscope out and goes 5 clicks to the left etc. Inside theres an old love letter from infant school,3 9ct gold plated sovereigns, a fake rolex, a photo copied penny black and a set of keys that he can't remember what they're for.

Still,i hear theres quite a good Oxfam in Chesterfield so he should come back quite smart


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I bet he pretends he can never remember the combination,so he get his stethoscope out and goes 5 clicks to the left etc. Inside theres an old love letter from infant school,3 9ct gold plated sovereigns, a fake rolex, a photo copied penny black and a set of keys that he can't remember what they're for.
> 
> Still,i hear theres quite a good Oxfam in Chesterfield so he should come back quite smart


yeah - he opens it up like fuking Raffles the victorian gentelman theif and stuff his kit kats in his face 6 at at time to stop the kids getting them,...then he looks at his Glass diamonds and a big lump of gold foil stretched over a placticine ingot .....sad cnut lol


----------



## luther1

No one in his house has actually seen this safe. He always shouts downstairs to his misses that theres no need for him to get the dynamite out of the garage because luckily,he remembered the combination. Its really an old shoe box with a fcuking bungee round it


----------



## flinty90

You pair of cnuts watch too much tv lol.. its a safe not a fcukin vault x


----------



## Uriel

hey flinty - you ok?????

yeah - safe safe pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Right just come back from a bit of shopping, had a good look around, bought a couple of things, a new pair of jeans, that actually fit my legs well.. and a new shirt..

i was looking at a t shirt but it had a really low v neck at the front, even though i wasnt brave enough to buy it (YET) i did try it on and think fcuk me it wont be long before i feel comfortable and confident enough to don one for going out etc...

I feel lean today, and i have dressed a bit smart and actually feel really good too,,

i know a few of you wont understand as you have never been as fat as me but im chuffed to bits that i look big to myself without looking fat to myself if you know what im saying..

really proud of myself at the minute and makes me feel ever more positive to continue on with my quest !!!


----------



## Queenie

Well done flinty. All your hard work and focus is paying off. I bet it won't be long til you're wearing that low cut v... How big is your chest? X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Well done flinty. All your hard work and focus is paying off. I bet it won't be long til you're wearing that low cut v... How big is your chest? X


untensed its 52 inches


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Right just come back from a bit of shopping, had a good look around, bought a couple of things, a new pair of jeans, that actually fit my legs well.. and a new shirt..
> 
> i was looking at a t shirt but it had a really low v neck at the front, even though i wasnt brave enough to buy it (YET) i did try it on and think fcuk me it wont be long before i feel comfortable and confident enough to don one for going out etc...
> 
> I feel lean today, and i have dressed a bit smart and actually feel really good too,,
> 
> i know a few of you wont understand as you have never been as fat as me but im chuffed to bits that i look big to myself without looking fat to myself if you know what im saying..
> 
> really proud of myself at the minute and makes me feel ever more positive to continue on with my quest !!!


Self confidence is a marvelous thing ....chuffed for ye Flinty


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Self confidence is a marvelous thing ....chuffed for ye Flinty


Thanks mate, like i say not a big deal to anyone that can walk around feeling not self concious of there body.... but i never have been able to but now i can !!!


----------



## flinty90

been chatting with my mate today about cycles and a second compound to add to my gear,

he was saying he recommended Boldenone. now i know Uriel your not so impressed with it, but what does everyone else think ?? would it be worth sticking in with test for that bit of extra zing !!!


----------



## Guest

Deca m8, worked wonders for me. Dont fancy tren, the sides just sound horrific.


----------



## flinty90

no i dont think i could do tren to be fair...

been having decca for last few weeks to try and ease the shoulder pain...


----------



## flinty90

right decided this weekend will just be one naughty meal or foodstuff rather than spreading it to a full day or all weekend lol...

My choice of poison this week has just been 3 crumpets with loads of butter and a mexicana chilli ilchester cheese on top , fcuk me the simple things always taste so good..

now im happy i have had my treat for the week and back on track we go ...

Just thought i would share as it was gawwjus lol... i been wanting them for ages now..

My missus decided her treat would be a bag of maltesers .. dammit now i want those too lol...


----------



## Uriel

did you flash 2 up thumbs at yasel in the shop mirror and make a ckicking sound? did you say -shaaaa - you d man?

did you lick a finger and touch it to a nipple making a hissssssss sound?

do that sh1t when u feel good bro - we do lol x


----------



## Uriel

humm "Mr Bombastic" too


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> did you flash 2 up thumbs at yasel in the shop mirror and make a ckicking sound? did you say -shaaaa - you d man?
> 
> did you lick a finger and touch it to a nipple making a hissssssss sound?
> 
> do that sh1t when u feel good bro - we do lol x


Nah bro, i was just happy thinking, "i dont look a massive fat cnut anymore" just a smaller fat cnut X


----------



## luther1

I'm Taking some sort from the gym out tonight for a classy chinese ,then back to mine for some sweet lovin'. Been doing her for a couple of months now so She can have another session of bum fun again,like she did last night after getting a taxi round to mine at half 1. No pof for me you cnuts. And i pulled a decent old sort at the wedding evening do last night


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3208611 said:


> Right just come back from a bit of shopping, had a good look around, bought a couple of things, a new pair of jeans, that actually fit my legs well.. and a new shirt..
> 
> i was looking at a t shirt but it had a really low v neck at the front, even though i wasnt brave enough to buy it (YET) i did try it on and think fcuk me it wont be long before i feel comfortable and confident enough to don one for going out etc...
> 
> I feel lean today, and i have dressed a bit smart and actually feel really good too,,
> 
> i know a few of you wont understand as you have never been as fat as me but im chuffed to bits that i look big to myself without looking fat to myself if you know what im saying..
> 
> really proud of myself at the minute and makes me feel ever more positive to continue on with my quest !!!


Well done mate I'm happy to hear that you are now beginning to see you progress and are feelin confident in yourself.

You deserve to reap all the benefits of your works bro

Excuse me while I rep you


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Well done mate I'm happy to hear that you are now beginning to see you progress and are feelin confident in yourself.
> 
> You deserve to reap all the benefits of your works bro
> 
> Excuse me while I rep you


LOL cheers chocolate bear X


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I'm Taking some sort from the gym out tonight for a classy chinese ,then back to mine for some sweet lovin'. Been doing her for a couple of months now so She can have another session of bum fun again,like she did last night after getting a taxi round to mine at half 1. No pof for me you cnuts. And i pulled a decent old sort at the wedding evening do last night


so roughly translated - there are at least 2 mad old hags lie round your way??


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> so roughly translated - there are at least 2 mad BLIND old hags lie round your way??


YUP !! lol


----------



## Uriel

i mean wtf - a wedding - so she was ppished?


----------



## luther1

They got class bro's. The L unit is obviously sought after round the parish. Jen tonight,Jo in the week. Jobs a goodn


----------



## flinty90

When i got in missus said i was looking sexy , so insisted i get on the naughty step (bottom of stairs) and gave me a great blowjob ....

i love the naughty step


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i mean wtf - a wedding - so she was ppished?


She turned up at about 8,we had a dance, i threw in some awesome moves,she had to take her p1ssed mate home, wanted my number on departure. Quite pretty too and obviously a woman of taste


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> When i got in missus said i was looking sexy , so insisted i get on the naughty step (bottom of stairs) and gave me a great blowjob ....
> 
> i love the naughty step


Surprising that some women still find Farah's and waffle cardigans sexy


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> They got class bro's. The L unit is obviously sought after round the parish. Jen tonight,Jo in the week. Jobs a goodn


The L unit? that where they dry out after being drunk enough to fuk u? like the betty ford clinic? lol


----------



## luther1

She'll be round at half 7 so i better have a dump now,open the windows and bleach the bog


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> She turned up at about 8,we had a dance, i threw in some awesome moves,she had to take her p1ssed mate home, wanted my number on departure. Quite pretty too and obviously a woman of taste


why?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Surprising that some women still find Farah's and waffle cardigans sexy


is that whats working for you bro ?? might try it then X


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> She'll be round at half 7 so i better have a dump now,open the windows and bleach the bog


wash the baws.....dach of paco rahban on the lad......u dog lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> The L unit? that where they dry out after being drunk enough to fuk u? like the betty ford clinic? lol


Haha.All because you're starting to find Trev attractive,don't blame my pulling powers on the chicks being sozzled


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> why?


Because she fancied me haha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Because she fancied me haha


must like a scruffy bedroom and a bloke that wears cheap as fcuk sweat pants !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> must like a scruffy bedroom and a bloke that wears cheap as fcuk sweat pants !!!


Thats the fcuking spare bedroom and nowt wrong with Asda


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Thats the fcuking spare bedroom and nowt wrong with Asda


why does it make a difference that its a spare room, still fcukin scruffy, and fair enough nowt wrong with asda but its hardly fcukin classy pmsl


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Haha.All because you're starting to find Trev attractive,don't blame my pulling powers on the chicks being sozzled


leave poor old trev be -he's in his scratcher pushing out zeds...i' might go in with my torch and see what his piece looks like lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> why does it make a difference that its a spare room, still fcukin scruffy, and fair enough nowt wrong with asda but its hardly fcukin classy pmsl


She ain't gonna see the spare bedroom,unless she wants to do some fcuking ironing while she's here. She'll be getting porked in the master bedroom,nice french doors swung open and a view of me garden. Might even do her over the balcony. Gonna order some Gasp shizzle to make you happy


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> leave poor old trev be -he's in his scratcher pushing out zeds...i' might go in with my torch and see what his piece looks like lol


No doubt if its too small you'll fcuk yourself with the torch and see if you can get your bollox to light up


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> leave poor old trev be -he's in his scratcher pushing out zeds...i' might go in with my torch and see what his piece looks like lol


go and give him a sleep w4nk he will be your friend a lot more tomorrow !!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She ain't gonna see the spare bedroom,unless she wants to do some fcuking ironing while she's here. She'll be getting porked in the master bedroom,nice french doors swung open and a view of me garden. Might even do her over the balcony. Gonna order some Gasp shizzle to make you happy


speak to Uriel then he is a fcukin gasp model and rep i think lol... fcukin tackle tarts


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> speak to Uriel then he is a fcukin gasp model and rep i think lol... fcukin tackle tarts


Didn't know they did it in small?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> why does it make a difference that its a spare room, still fcukin scruffy, and fair enough nowt wrong with asda but its hardly fcukin classy pmsl


listen to gatsby lol....you in the crushed velvet smoking jacket now bro - with a winston in a 3 foot long ivory ciggy holder listening to a little Handel?....

or eating a fauxe healthy natures harvest bar and dancing to kylie


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> listen to gatsby lol....you in the crushed velvet smoking jacket now bro - with a winston in a 3 foot long ivory ciggy holder listening to a little Handel?....
> 
> or eating a fauxe healthy natures harvest bar and dancing to kylie


With his feet up 'on the safe'


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> listen to gatsby lol....you in the crushed velvet smoking jacket now bro - with a winston in a 3 foot long ivory ciggy holder listening to a little Handel?....
> 
> or eating a fauxe healthy natures harvest bar and dancing to kylie


lol... yeah i admit im not fashionable at all lol !!! but i do have a great selection of cigars !!


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> listen to gatsby lol....you in the crushed velvet smoking jacket now bro - with a winston in a 3 foot long ivory ciggy holder listening to a little Handel?....
> 
> or eating a fauxe healthy natures harvest bar and dancing to kylie


I bet you buy a smoking jacket while your over there. One of those red silk ones with the dragon coming over the shoulder


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> With his feet up 'on the safe'


dam right thinking of the whole £32.50 i got in there stashed for a rainy day !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I bet you buy a smoking jacket while your over there. One of those red silk ones with the dragon coming over the shoulder


yeah im suprised he hasnt brought a fcukin male kimono the sad cnut lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel bought this kimono and the bloke to stand in it for 3 weeks so it didnt get creased... he is a frivelous cnut pmsl


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I bet you buy a smoking jacket while your over there. One of those red silk ones with the dragon coming over the shoulder


the only thing coming over my shouklder will be trev


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yeah im suprised he hasnt brought a fcukin male kimono the sad cnut lol


i errr.....have..................but its for edie


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Uriel bought this kimono and the bloke to stand in it for 3 weeks so it didnt get creased... he is a frivelous cnut pmsl


Did Uriel go out there for the opp too?If so he looks good in this new avi,no towel even.

Oh sorry just read it?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Uriel bought this kimono and the bloke to stand in it for 3 weeks so it didnt get creased... he is a frivelous cnut pmsl


That slant eyed cnut looks like Uriel,just with more muscle,and style


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> That slant eyed cnut looks like Uriel,just with more muscle,and style


hasnt your blind bird come yet ??? probably stopped off somwhere to let the guide dog have a sh1t on your lawn


----------



## luther1

Sexy Jens here now so i better jump in the shower and give my bell end the once over with a cheese graiter


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Sexy Jens here now so i better jump in the shower and give my bell end the once over with a cheese graiter


lol yeah , because she blind i think she thought you had a fcukin cheeseboard for after dinner,


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Sexy Jens here now so i better jump in the shower and give my bell end the once over with a cheese graiter


your fuking babybel u mean you chicklette cocked cnut


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah , because she blind i think she thought you had a fcukin cheeseboard for after dinner,


he's probably having smorgesbord the pretentious [email protected] with an abba cd on too


----------



## Uriel

i am the dancing queen, feel the beat of my tangerines


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i am the dancing queen, feel the beat of my tangerines


i bet she has pulled up in taxi, and even the fat fcukin bald headed taxi driver has noticed she is blind.. Saw luther watinig at the door and said to her.. Are you sure your want leaving here with that ugly cnut lol...

Should have gone to specsavers


----------



## luther1

She down stairs watching Rules of Engagement and giggling away like a fcuking idiot while sipping on my house white. Can't really be bothered to go out but i suppose a second rate greasy chinese and some watered down vodka might get her in ther mood to muff my jacksy later on


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She down stairs watching Rules of Engagement and giggling away like a fcuking idiot while sipping on my house white. Can't really be bothered to go out but i suppose a second rate greasy chinese and some watered down vodka might get her in ther mood to muff my jacksy later on


You mean she is listening to rules of engagement. lol

well at least later whilst your dobbing it in her you can smear jam around your ringpiesce and her guide dog can be noshing you off at same time (double bonus)


----------



## luther1

She'll be blind later on when half a dozen torpedo fired spurts of man nectar take both her mascara covered blood shot eyes out


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She'll be blind later on when half a dozen torpedo fired spurts of man nectar take both her mascara covered blood shot eyes out


More like if she ever sees your face she will actually after fcukin poke her own eyes out pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator

Am I in the right thread :confused1:  .......seems more like a script for a Blue Movie than a training Journal :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Am I in the right thread :confused1:  .......seems more like a script for a Blue Movie than a training Journal :lol:


no point talking about training if we not done any mate lol....

you done any training you wish to add lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther is doing a noaudi on us it seems, shes not blind shes just his imaginary girlfriend


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> luther is doing a noaudi on us it seems, shes not blind shes just his imaginary girlfriend


even though she is imaginary she would still turn that cnut down lol !!


----------



## flinty90

right im off to bed to go and give the missus some oral sex.. i might even fcukin wake her up first !!!

night ya studly b4stards X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

abit late for fish mate, but have a good'n


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> abit late for fish mate, but have a good'n


you still about,sh1t:tongue:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> no point talking about training if we not done any mate lol....
> 
> you done any training you wish to add lol


Yes ...today I Trained ...but not shoulders ............oh no ..not them :wink:

good night by the way :sleeping:


----------



## Uriel

Come on the Luther- lets hear allabout your night of hot shagging with this little fox you got round???

Or did u blow your dirt on her shoes at the sight of a nipple again and fetch her a taxi to get rid of her mocking laughter???


----------



## Uriel

luther - you are a sad [email protected] - we know you are staying off the forum on purpose so you can pretend later you were shagging all night and just got up at 2...

We know you had a [email protected] alone and were in bed asleep for 9 30 and you been up all morning stitching your name in your fuking socks or whatever banal sh1te you pass for a life xx lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> luther - you are a sad [email protected] - we know you are staying off the forum on purpose so you can pretend later you were shagging all night and just got up at 2...
> 
> We know you had a [email protected] alone and were in bed asleep for 9 30 and you been up all morning stitching your name in your fuking socks or whatever banal sh1te you pass for a life xx lol


he will be sewing the lettering back onto his cheap fcukin ****y training bottoms, well i call them training bottoms i doubt he trains at all, probably fcukin pyjamas !!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> he will be sewing the lettering back onto his cheap fcukin ****y training bottoms, well i call them training bottoms i doubt he trains at all, probably fcukin pyjamas !!


yeah he's bout 3 different coloured johnny no name training pants for 11.99 the lot in a sunday supplement (along with a plate with a puppy on it) and is hand stitching "GASP" in them ........................people will GASP in horror and the tramp faced cnut


----------



## Uriel

the first time he washes them - he'll look like Robinson Caruso in his DW gym and a NO FEAR or Tapout T shirt........


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah he's bout 3 different coloured johnny no name training pants for 11.99 the lot in a sunday supplement (along with a plate with a puppy on it) and is hand stitching "GASP" in them ........................people will GASP in horror and the tramp faced cnut


LMFAO

he is that fcukin stupid though his will spell

GSAP


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> he is that fcukin stupid though his will spell
> 
> GSAP


G5A9.......the mental fuker.....................training harcore with his saggy t1ts flapping away pmsl


----------



## luther1

Took the old sort to a nice posh restaurant with a lovely ocean view. Romantic music in the background,the sound of the waves and the flicker of candles on the table. I,being the gentleman i am,spoke fluent French to the waiter when ordering our dinner. Fcuking waste of time though because we were in a chinese.

Anyway,A nice ****** it was, stopped of in a pub on the way home and then back to mine for sex. Emptied my load up her bum so she was obviously over joyed. Did her again this morning as a treat but confined my love juice to her snatch. It doesn't quite feel the same doing them up the bum when its daylight and your sober. Shes just gone home and i'm off out with Sydney to the park,which is on the beach.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Took the old sort to a nice posh restaurant with a lovely ocean view. Romantic music in the background,the sound of the waves and the flicker of candles on the table. I,being the gentleman i am,spoke fluent French to the waiter when ordering our dinner. Fcuking waste of time though because we were in a chinese.
> 
> Anyway,A nice ****** it was, stopped of in a pub on the way home and then back to mine for sex. Emptied my load up her bum so she was obviously over joyed. Did her again this morning as a treat but confined my love juice to her snatch. It doesn't quite feel the same doing them up the bum when its daylight and your sober. Shes just gone home and i'm off out with Sydney to the park,which is on the beach.


you are a fuking lying t1t but i love it ha haa

anal sex is the biz right up to you have to wash what collected under your helmet lol


----------



## luther1

She did moan a bit on my entrance into her on Friday night,so i had some lube near my bed last night ready to make life easy for her. Even though i love watching her face grimace with pain haha


----------



## luther1

Gotta go,picking Sydney up at half 10. Have a lovely day bro's x


----------



## flinty90

your very own fudgcicle !!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Gotta go,picking Sydney up at half 10. Have a lovely day bro's x


Have a good day bro.. hope you washed yourself before you pick your one true love of your life up mate haha X


----------



## flinty90

Going to make a carrot and sweet potato soup today !!! just fancy doing something different with sweet potato !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Going to make a carrot and sweet potato soup today !!! just fancy doing something different with sweet potato !!!


dice it and stick it up your japseye then bro - thats different


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> dice it and stick it up your japseye then bro - thats different


Good call mate thanks , you see i knew you were a fcukin culinary genius at heart


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> dice it and stick it up your japseye then bro - thats different


question is this not Down your japseye ?? need to know correct for when i write the recipe and instructions down for me new book lol...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> question is this not Down your japseye ?? need to know correct for when i write the recipe and instructions down for me new book lol...


depends which direction you dobber is aiming


----------



## flinty90

right fcuk this flirting, the weather is pretty good so will be going out on my pristinely cleaned bike...

if it fcukin rains i will go mental lol.. take the baby busa out for a smash around me thinks ...

speak later lovers X


----------



## Uriel

yeah - go ride something that wont really expect or give a fuk that you are gash at it lol xxx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah - go ride something that wont really expect or give a fuk that you are gash at it lol xxx


your just jelly cos all you got to ride at minute is fcukin Trev pmsl XX


----------



## Uriel

trev handles ok in the bends but the old cnut's rings are worn and he struggles when i pin him in a straight line lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Anyone actually training these days pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Anyone actually training these days pmsl


yeah mate training hard bro, you just know how this journal is, you miss it for a couple of days theres 10 pages of flirting and gayness to get through lol...

i have been posting a lot of my training lately though , so didnt want to keep boring people going over the same things !!!

how are you anyway mate , whats your training been like ??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate training hard bro, you just know how this journal is, you miss it for a couple of days theres 10 pages of flirting and gayness to get through lol...
> 
> i have been posting a lot of my training lately though , so didnt want to keep boring people going over the same things !!!
> 
> how are you anyway mate , whats your training been like ??


Thats what makes this journal so good pmsl

I finished my cycle and it finished at the wrong time, in the process of setting up a business so havnt really been training much, hopefully in a couple weeks ill be back on it properly, will be in Leicester 7 days a week so probably join a gym there.


----------



## flinty90

Leicester not far from me mate. deffo get together for a session i reckon..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Leicester not far from me mate. deffo get together for a session i reckon..


Definatley mate, where abouts are you?


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Definatley mate, where abouts are you?


Nottingham mate


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Nottingham mate


Fvck me and thats a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig forrest,,,you ever get lost :blink:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Fvck me and thats a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig forrest,,,you ever get lost :blink:


nah mate . its my hunting ground lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> nah mate . its my hunting ground lol !!!


Any of Robins ancestors still in there :blink:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Any of Robins ancestors still in there :blink:


theres a few friar tucks knocking about lol !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Nottingham mate


not far at all, give us a few weeks and we'll meet up at the gym i join or ill come notts :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> not far at all, give us a few weeks and we'll meet up at the gym i join or ill come notts :thumb:


come to my fcukin house of pain and i will show you what pain is lol !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> come to my fcukin house of pain and i will show you what pain is lol !!


thought we was on about a training session


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> thought we was on about a training session


yeah will train after mate lol


----------



## flinty90

right fcuktards im off to sort my shizz out ready for next week...

off to bristol getting picked up at 3:30 in morning so bed time for me....

Have a good one chappies !! speak as soon as i can X


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> come to my fcukin house of pain and i will show you what pain is lol !!


Especially shooders LOL

see ye the morra flint


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> nah mate . its my hunting ground lol !!!


your dogging site more like you dirty cnut lol


----------



## Replicator

Hows Bristol ?? :blink:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Hows Bristol ?? :blink:


Not great brother lol... avonmouth is to put it bluntly is a sh1thole.. hey ho wednesday tomorrow so soon be friday and back home.. still been bang on with food so im happy. swimming again tomorrow. doing my body good to have a week off from gym and do more stretching and cardio...

you all ok mate ?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Not great brother lol... avonmouth is to put it bluntly is a sh1thole.. hey ho wednesday tomorrow so soon be friday and back home.. still been bang on with food so im happy. swimming again tomorrow. doing my body good to have a week off from gym and do more stretching and cardio...
> 
> you all ok mate ?


your shoulders will thank ye for it m8


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Not great brother lol... avonmouth is to put it bluntly is a sh1thole.. hey ho wednesday tomorrow so soon be friday and back home.. still been bang on with food so im happy. swimming again tomorrow. doing my body good to have a week off from gym and do more stretching and cardio...
> 
> you all ok mate ?


i lived in bristol for a couple of years at the end of the 90's bro - it's a rocking little town...i used to trail in a gym called LA's on filton avenue but there was a proper mint old gym down Avonmouth called Bobs Gym......in an old bus garage i think - i trained there a few times - see if its still around


----------



## Uriel

hi hi sh1tty baws....let me know if bobs is still there hunni bunni


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to Bristol for a stag do next weekend. Diet on pause


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to Bristol for a stag do next weekend. Diet on pause


you diet, training and fuking common sense is on pause whilst general cnutishness is on fast forward lol


----------



## Uriel

Its fuking getting warm over here....hi 30's - I'm sweating like a Vulcanologists gusset


----------



## luther1

Benjy will do a rob and sureno if were not carefull


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> you diet, training and fuking common sense is on pause whilst general cnutishness is on fast forward lol


Lol well its only a couple of days.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Benjy will do a rob and sureno if were not carefull


Oi you cnut. I'm looking at my best ever currently even though the tren made me mental it fvcking works! 

Fvck knows where Rob is, it ain't the gym I know that much! Lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Benjy will do a rob and sureno if were not carefull


what happened to them 2 homos?


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> what happened to them 2 homos?


i dont play the game - I am the game lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i dont play the game - I am the game lol


Yeah Mr Potato Head lol


----------



## flinty90

Hey lovers. cant find bobs mate but i have found the best fcukin chilli wagon ever. its like a man vs food size chilli burrito with nuclear sauce . it is fcukin rocket fuel lol.... alls well down here . fcukin glorious weather yesterday been raining this morning but coming nice again now. camt wait to get home. will be training fri sat and sunday to catch up for this week. only doing 500mg test for a couple of weeks and then might start introducing some boldenone into my regime.. see how it goes.. will keep looking for bobs any idea where abouts bro ?? X

peace out brothers and sisters. and breda x


----------



## Fatstuff

I want one, I have had 100g lean mince (cooked with Cajun chili and tandoori seasoning) in a wholemeal pitta. Sounds nowhere near as good as yours lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I want one, I have had 100g lean mince (cooked with Cajun chili and tandoori seasoning) in a wholemeal pitta. Sounds nowhere near as good as yours lol


Mate i swear there fcukin massive and juicy. you could train your bicep curling the fcuker lol.. 6pound for one but well worth it. keeps you full all day.. tuesday i had 2 slices of toast and 3 poached eggs for breakfast and 1burrito and that was me for the day lol apart from a couple of shakes. mental they must weigh 2 pound in weight easily lol...


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcukin starving now, all i got to last till half 6 is a spag Bol, not a big one at that. This dieting malarky is no good unless u can eat veg to fill u up lol!!


----------



## biglbs

Fasted training for me now done so lookin at a steak/sweet spud/beans and garlic/chilli in a while

Banged in 250 sus too!


----------



## Richie186

Hope you don't mind me dropping in Flinty. Read you whole journal over the last 4 or 5 days and found it a great help.

Keep it up mate and keep the banter coming!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Hope you don't mind me dropping in Flinty. Read you whole journal over the last 4 or 5 days and found it a great help.
> 
> Keep it up mate and keep the banter coming!!


You read it all ? Fcuk me mate im sorry about that lol.. great to have you pal and thanks. its the people that visit this journal that make it so good mate. i dont even have to write in here and still end up in stitches ... hope to get some banter from you too bro x


----------



## Richie186

Lol. They'll be plenty of banter from me mate, but going to get to know you all first. Won't make same mistake as Matt!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Lol. They'll be plenty of banter from me mate, but going to get to know you all first. Won't make same mistake as Matt!!


Lol if you have read the journal mate you should know us all by now lol.. gave ya some reps to get your breen bar henched up.. little bit about yourself mate ???


----------



## Richie186

Cheers mate. Much appreciated. I've been training about 6 years. Always wanted to try a cycle but never had the guts. I'm 37 now so thought its now of never. Spent the last 6 months learning as much as I could and your journal has contributed to my education.

I'm 6 feet 2, 220 pounds with about 14%bf.

I train eod, mainly weights but with odd bit of cv thrown in.

I'm starting my cycle in two weeks. As its my first I'm going for 500mg test e a week with a tbol kickstart.


----------



## Uriel

Richie - I'm not being funny but you'd only read all this [email protected] if you want to stalk flinty then do him up the gary glitter OR

Stalk flinty, kill him - THEN do him up the gary glitter

So Which is it bro?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Much appreciated. I've been training about 6 years. Always wanted to try a cycle but never had the guts. I'm 37 now so thought its now of never. Spent the last 6 months learning as much as I could and your journal has contributed to my education.
> 
> I'm 6 feet 2, 220 pounds with about 14%bf.
> 
> I train eod, mainly weights but with odd bit of cv thrown in.
> 
> I'm starting my cycle in two weeks. As its my first I'm going for 500mg test e a week with a tbol kickstart.


Similar to my first cycle, you'll love it and tbol is great


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> will keep looking for bobs any idea where abouts bro ?? X


I have not looked for a few days - but does it say fuking "Garmin" over my avatar??

Does it say "like google maps with a cock" in my sig?

no


----------



## Richie186

Uriel mate It's actually you I was stalking mate. Thought it would be less obvious if I stalked you through someone else's thread.

Seems like you'd fcuk a plate if it had a crack in it do I figured I'd have a chance.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> It's actually you I was stalking mate. Thought it would be less obvious if I stalked you through someone else's thread.
> 
> Seems like you'd fcuk a plate if it had a crack in it do I figured I'd have a chance.


PMSL repped


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I have not looked for a few days - but does it say fuking "Garmin" over my avatar??
> 
> Does it say "like google maps with a cock" in my sig?
> 
> no


Lol well get fcuked then i hope bobs has been fcukin blown to bits ya cnut.. oh whilst your at it does it have "flinty fcukin bobs gym finder " above my avi

answer NO.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Uriel mate It's actually you I was stalking mate. Thought it would be less obvious if I stalked you through someone else's thread.
> 
> Seems like you'd fcuk a plate if it had a crack in it do I figured I'd have a chance.


Lol. welcome mate ...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Lol well get fcuked then i hope bobs has been fcukin blown to bits ya cnut.. oh whilst your at it does it have "flinty fcukin bobs gym finder " above my avi
> 
> answer NO.


are you fuking being ungrateful???

Mr fuking selfish [email protected]

See Richie - see what a giant cnut you fancy lol


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> Uriel mate It's actually you I was stalking mate. Thought it would be less obvious if I stalked you through someone else's thread.
> 
> Seems like you'd fcuk a plate if it had a crack in it do I figured I'd have a chance.


i dont know why i got the reputation for ad hoc sticking my willy in anything that moves...

I have had very few sexual partners in my life (relatively speaking) and I'm actually pretty choosey who I shag............for instance I have NEVER went outside our own speciec for sex. Well not for a relationship,...

Cnut

You will fit in here great...have a hyper rep


----------



## Richie186

Lol. Cheers mate.


----------



## luther1

Jens just text me from anne summers and has bought a toy for tomorrow night. Now,is the correct protocol toy in gary,willy in minge,or the other way round?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

you must of been in stitches if you've read this hole journal rich, some of it is comedy gold, especially when flinty took a week off the forum pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Jens just text me from anne summers and has bought a toy for tomorrow night. Now,is the correct protocol toy in gary,willy in minge,or the other way round?


she bought a strap-on for you to wear cos ur cockle just wasnt good enough for her :lol:


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> she bought a strap-on for you to wear cos ur cockle just wasnt good enough for her :lol:


As long as she fcuks me with it too i dont give a sh1t


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Jens just text me from anne summers and has bought a toy for tomorrow night. Now,is the correct protocol toy in gary,willy in minge,or the other way round?


She's probably planning a night in on her own so she can actually reach a climax without having to waste the first 30 seconds waiting for you to chuck your junk up her


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> As long as she fcuks me with it too i dont give a sh1t


you might - if she leaves you gaping with a fuking carpark bollard sized strap on


----------



## Richie186

I started reading to get some ideas and all started well. Uriel coming out with dietary gems and flinty being brutally honest about his cycle and training regime. From that it descended into a world of gay sex, rimming and ginger jokes.

Flintys week off was a highlight though. (sorry mate)


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Now,is the correct protocol toy in gary,willy in minge,or the other way round?


well you little trouser pimple is likely just annoying her mate - she's bought a nice big thich cock shaped dildo so you can feel full.....she might be happy enough for you to diddle around at her @rse pretending you have anough length and wood to penetrate her since she obviously feels sorry for you so go with that plan


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> I started reading to get some ideas and all started well. Uriel coming out with dietary gems and flinty being brutally honest about his cycle and training regime. From that it descended into a world of gay sex, rimming and ginger jokes.
> 
> Flintys week off was a highlight though. (sorry mate)


yeah me and old luth tore that cnut a fresh erse....richie - go check the dates - the nippy faced cnut never posted for about a fortnight when he read it lol....then he closed it the next time he left lmfao


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah me and old luth tore that cnut a fresh erse....richie - go check the dates - the nippy faced cnut never posted for about a fortnight when he read it lol....then he closed it the next time he left lmfao


I closed it so i didnt miss anything lol..


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> I closed it so i didnt miss anything lol..


mate - i love this journal - we have had so many laughs in here its untrue and hardly a bad word from anyone - the regular poster in here are amongst my best mates in the world...way better than the dirty rough cnuts i know for real lol


----------



## luther1

i recite many a funny story from here to mates that i actually see and the cnuts think its strange that i have internet mates that ive never spoke to or met,but chat to more than i do them. Its hard to explain but it is fcuking great on here. And how flinty handled that week of abuse is beyond me haha


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> And how flinty handled that week of abuse is beyond me haha


i bet his misses and kids got fuking dogs abuse lol


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> i bet his misses and kids got fuking dogs abuse lol


Dog abuse?! Now your talking!! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i bet his misses and kids got fuking dogs abuse lol


Lol thought about it mate. but in reality im a big soft cnut to be fair. this journal is fcukin brilliant. i will never delete it i have literally p1ssed myself at some of the posts in here. and to be fair that week you and luther smashed my anus to bits i would have been fcukin gutted if it wasnt so fcukin funny (and some of it very close to home lol). Im not ashamed to say i have my quirks in life fcuk it im not perfect by a long chalk. but i have been blessed with the ability to laugh with others and normally laugh at myself...

this journal is where the fcukin legends live imo. wouldnt change a fcukin single post in here...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Lol thought about it mate. but in reality im a big soft cnut to be fair. this journal is fcukin brilliant. i will never delete it i have literally p1ssed myself at some of the posts in here. and to be fair that week you and luther smashed my anus to bits i would have been fcukin gutted if it wasnt so fcukin funny (and some of it very close to home lol). Im not ashamed to say i have my quirks in life fcuk it im not perfect by a long chalk. but i have been blessed with the ability to laugh with others and normally laugh at myself...
> 
> this journal is where the fcukin legends live imo. wouldnt change a fcukin single post in here...


mate - i love the bones off you cause you are so like me in many ways its scary.....repped


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> mate - i love the bones off you cause you are so like me in many ways its scary.....repped


Have you got a pierced bell end too ffs?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Have you got a pierced bell end too ffs?


if you were any fuking thicker - you head would weigh too much to defy your puny neck muscles and fall off. cnut.

did you miss the entry point to make flinty's life a misery???

he said many of our points were very close to home (which i knew as i KNOW him)......now i personally can guess which they were-------can u????


----------



## luther1

Pmsl,yes


----------



## Fatstuff

Is this a flinty off?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Is this a flinty off?


no


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Pmsl,yes


re read? and we have the handsome tattooed fisherman by the squirrlies lol


----------



## luther1

Just popping into the co-op,anybody want anything?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Just popping into the co-op,anybody want anything?


i'd give a slither of bollock for a mature cheddar, and a half decent Medoc


----------



## luther1

You stick to your chilli peas and have nice month of bum hole burn


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Just popping into the co-op,anybody want anything?


Do they sell hgh?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> You stick to your chilli peas and have nice month of bum hole burn


****.....total ****


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Do they sell hgh?


Useless fcukers don't even sell a'dex


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Lol if you have read the journal mate you should know us all by now lol.. gave ya some reps to get your breen bar henched up.. little bit about yourself mate ???


ahem , Mr Flinty i dont recall allowing you to use my user name in this manner, wtf is a breen bar?


----------



## Fatstuff

I honestly want to eat some wasabi peas!!!


----------



## flinty90

The nuclear sauce i had on my beef and chicken burrito is making my anus fcukin raw lol.. perhaps i should have ate it instead of shoving it up my a$$ lol..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> The nuclear sauce i had on my beef and chicken burrito is making my anus fcukin raw lol.. perhaps i should have ate it instead of shoving it up my a$$ lol..


Have you had the same as yesterday,one of those jumbo burritos that fills you up for the day?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> I honestly want to eat some wasabi peas!!!


i just did - mixed with honey coated cashews yumm


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Have you had the same as yesterday,one of those jumbo burritos that fills you up for the day?


Had one tuesday bro lol.. yeah they keep you full fcukin huuuge...


----------



## flinty90

Got some welding to do today then off home thank fcuk. as i have only got 3days to get my training done over weekend i will run my trusty push pull legs routine so that should do me. im hoping we only have 1 more week down here next week.. anyway have a good day guys and safe trips if your travelling. speak laters x


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Got some welding to do today then off home thank fcuk. as i have only got 3days to get my training done over weekend i will run my trusty push pull legs routine so that should do me. im hoping we only have 1 more week down here next week.. anyway have a good day guys and safe trips if your travelling. speak laters x


Morning flinty. Got a 12 hour shift to do then hitting gym for chest and bi's. Be safe mate.


----------



## Uriel

hey dr flintenstein.........dont rush that welding bro - leaving all spattered in birsh1t and burn holes lol


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty. Got a 12 hour shift to do then hitting gym for chest and bi's. Be safe mate.


Chest and bis on friday mate ? You off out tonight looking pumped bro lol.. have a good one pal.. what job you do ?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hey dr flintenstein.........dont rush that welding bro - leaving all spattered in birsh1t and burn holes lol


Lol. although i can weld . this welding isnt like thst bro... this is something called butt fusion welding.. how was the square bro ? Or is it today your going ? X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Chest and bis on friday mate ? You off out tonight looking pumped bro lol.. have a good one pal.. what job you do ?


I work in an animal feed mill. Just labouring really. Every f*cker in my gym does chest and bi's on a monday so chest equipment always free on a Friday. Hard for me to get pumped mate, strongest thing I have in my blood is coffee!! That's going to change soon though. Lol.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Lol. although i can weld . this welding isnt like thst bro... this is something called butt fusion welding.. how was the square bro ? Or is it today your going ? X


tomorrow - i read the forbidden city near the square has 10 000 rooms - so it might take more than the 2 hours i sceduled for it pmsl

i will fuse your butt with my big hot weldin rod bro lol


----------



## Fatstuff

U r living the dream uri!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U r living the dream uri!!


Not in my a§§ he isnt lol..


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> I work in an animal feed mill. Just labouring really. Every f*cker in my gym does chest and bi's on a monday so chest equipment always free on a Friday. Hard for me to get pumped mate, strongest thing I have in my blood is coffee!! That's going to change soon though. Lol.


just make sure you have all the right foods in your stumoch and plenty of them or it will be pointless. :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

hey flint.. awright bud


----------



## Mr_Morocco

some seriously girly posts in here, your all a bunch of dirty filthy roiding animal [email protected] scruffy cnuts

a cracking bunch of though :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> just make sure you have all the right foods in your stumoch and plenty of them or it will be pointless. :thumbup1:


I try and get at least 2000 cals into me during the day before I train.

Mainly protein with about 140 grams of carbs. My natty body can just about work on that.


----------



## Richie186

Mr_Morocco said:


> some seriously girly posts in here, your all a bunch of dirty filthy roiding animal [email protected] scruffy cnuts
> 
> a cracking bunch of though :thumb:


I wish I was mate. A roider that is. I'm all the rest of the things you said! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I try and get at least 2000 cals into me during the day before I train.
> 
> Mainly protein with about 140 grams of carbs. My natty body can just about work on that.


How old did you say you were mate? Ever thought about the dark side??


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> How old did you say you were mate? Ever thought about the dark side??


I'm 37 mate. Training for a few years now and time to take it up a gear (no pun intended)

I start a cycle in 2 weeks. 500mg test e and 80mg tbol. Can't wait to get going!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I'm 37 mate. Training for a few years now and time to take it up a gear (no pun intended)
> 
> I start a cycle in 2 weeks. 500mg test e and 80mg tbol. Can't wait to get going!!


Ahh I see, nice work. Well I'm sure you've done your research but if not chuck your questions up here, flints is an ugly cnut but he knows his stuff and the rest of us have half an idea too.

I'm just planning to come off my first cycle that I was talked in to by flinty. In a good way I might add, just needed a nudge to get on with. Only problem is I liked it so much I've stayed on for nearly 7 months! Hahahaha


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh I see, nice work. Well I'm sure you've done your research but if not chuck your questions up here, flints is an ugly cnut but he knows his stuff and the rest of us have half an idea too.
> 
> I'm just planning to come off my first cycle that I was talked in to by flinty. In a good way I might add, just needed a nudge to get on with. Only problem is I liked it so much I've stayed on for nearly 7 months! Hahahaha


Lol. Cheers mate. Been following your journal too with interest. Been doing research for about 6 months and these threads are gold for info as everyone is honest. I'm in pretty good nick anyway (but nowhere near you lot) so I'm hoping to see big changes once I start. No doubt I'll be bombarding all of you with questions.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Cheers mate. Been following your journal too with interest. Been doing research for about 6 months and these threads are gold for info as everyone is honest. I'm in pretty good nick anyway (but nowhere near you lot) so I'm hoping to see big changes once I start. No doubt I'll be bombarding all of you with questions.


Glad to hear somebody is reading it! Lol

Look forward to seeing.your progress.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad to hear somebody is reading it! Lol
> 
> Look forward to seeing.your progress.


Shouldn't of got married :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Shouldn't of got married :rolleye:


WOrking from home now mate, might be on here a bit more often.... :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> WOrking from home now mate, might be on here a bit more often.... :rolleye:


Workin from home - alright for some


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Workin from home - alright for some


Self employed now mate, so whilst it's nice, pressure is on!


----------



## Fatstuff

Doing what mate (sorry for the hijack flinty)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Doing what mate (sorry for the hijack flinty)


Don't apologise,its finally interesting in here again

pmsl ;-)

Recruitment mate, what I used to do before but for ourselves.


----------



## Fatstuff

Recruitment, interesting?? Wish I never asked lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Recruitment, interesting?? Wish I never asked lol


Well you fvcking did so here's the full story....lol

No, its not interesting really but it can be lucrative and we are good at it so decided to take the plunge and do it for ourselves. May work, may not but got to try.


----------



## Uriel

ok so - flinty journal is a place of joviality, mirth, swearing, training, cnuting each other off, sex.........food.........

I guess we need the bro to decide BUT i'm guessing recruitment is not going to be welcome here.......and lets examine why...

1) Its fuking boring

2) its a job that cnuts do

3) Its not sexy.....

4) Its what Dick talk about


----------



## Richie186

I knew a recruitment agent who was sexy. Well, sexy by Yorkshire standards, IE she had some of her own teeth.


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> I'm 37 mate. Training for a few years now and time to take it up a gear (no pun intended)
> 
> I start a cycle in 2 weeks. 500mg test e and 80mg tbol. Can't wait to get going!!


I have to apologise m8 , I though you wuz only about 20 or there abouts ................yea get it into ye :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh I see, nice work. Well I'm sure you've done your research but if not chuck your questions up here, flints is an ugly cnut but he knows his stuff and the rest of us have half an idea too.
> 
> I'm just planning to come off my first cycle that I was talked in to by flinty. In a good way I might add, just needed a nudge to get on with. Only problem is I liked it so much I've stayed on for nearly 7 months! Hahahaha


bwahahaha :lol: yea these things can happen


----------



## Replicator

Where the fvck is flinty ...

HOI ...........FLINTY


----------



## Uriel

Replicator said:


> Where the fvck is flinty ...


hes been welding mate in bristol - u know what he's like - he'll be in Frencay hospital with his cock out trying to get a fit nurse to check him for arc Japseye


----------



## MURPHYZ

Richie186 said:


> I knew a recruitment agent who was sexy. Well, sexy by Yorkshire standards, IE she had some of her own teeth.


uriel would be all over that toothless ol gal in a heartbeat.


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> I have to apologise m8 , I though you wuz only about 20 or there abouts ................yea get it into ye :thumb:


Lol. No need for apologies mate. Been putting it off for long enough, should of started ages ago.


----------



## Richie186

Breeny said:


> uriel would be all over that toothless ol gal in a heartbeat.


Yeah but he'd be stirring my porridge!


----------



## Uriel

Breeny said:


> uriel would be all over that toothless ol gal in a heartbeat.


i'd luv to try a gummy bj but couldn't be going out with a toothless chick and i'm all about relationships...........mindless sex is just soooo 1984 ol


----------



## MURPHYZ

Richie186 said:


> Yeah but he'd be stirring my porridge!


I'm sure he wouldn't mind. strange one is ol uncle uriel


----------



## MURPHYZ

Uriel said:


> i'd luv to try a gummy bj but couldn't be going out with a toothless chick and i'm all about relationships...........mindless sex is just soooo 1984 ol


1984, jeez i was 6 then, didnt know what sex was


----------



## Uriel

no i dont have another guys porridge on my "spoon"......its all a bit unsavoury and i'm a healthy boy

a good hard pish in her should render her clean and gtg


----------



## Uriel

Breeny said:


> 1984, jeez i was 6 then, didnt know what sex was


im 45 now and i still dont lol


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> im 45 now and i still dont lol


 :confused1: twaz only the other day in some other thread ye said ye were only 25 :confused1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

**** me he's gone senile to


----------



## Queenie

Ok I think I need a debrief of the goings-on in this journal!!?? Xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Ok I think I need a debrief of the goings-on in this journal!!?? Xx


4 pages of utter

B0ll0cks :lol:


----------



## flinty90

hello. sorry guys was travelling bac home from bristol nipped in house got changed and fcuked off to gym, just got back home, had my haircut and a shower and just caught up lol..

feel a right fat cnut today (yes i am one i know) but i have been feeling good for a while now but today i just feel crappy..

been to gym anyway did a chest and triceps session. was meant to be a push session but not doing any shoulder pressing so more of a chest routine

kept it simple

low incline DB bench press 4 sets 15 reps

pec dec 3 sets 15 reps

smith press 1 set 60 reps (dropset from 70 kg done to 50 kg)

standing plate raise

seated press, 1 set of 40 reps (dropset again from 125 kg down to 40 kg)

tricep pushdowns 4 sets 15 reps

single arm rope pulldowns 2 sets 10

done!!!


----------



## flinty90

going to thrw some reps out as people are in here supporting me still. evenb though there talking sh1t and about fcukin recruitment :ban:

so reps getting thrown around cos im nice like that X


----------



## Queenie

Hey, you're gonna have bad days, but tomorrow is a new one xx


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> 4 pages of utter
> 
> B0ll0cks :lol:


Nothing new there then  xx


----------



## MURPHYZ

who's this Flinty bloke think he is coming in here and posting about training and such. Anyone would think it's his journal . (oh wait)


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> hello. sorry guys was travelling bac home from bristol nipped in house got changed and fcuked off to gym, just got back home, had my haircut and a shower and just caught up lol..
> 
> feel a right fat cnut today (yes i am one i know) but i have been feeling good for a while now but today i just feel crappy..
> 
> been to gym anyway did a chest and triceps session. was meant to be a push session but not doing any shoulder pressing so more of a chest routine
> 
> kept it simple
> 
> low incline DB bench press 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> pec dec 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> smith press 1 set 60 reps (dropset from 70 kg done to 50 kg)
> 
> standing plate raise
> 
> seated press, 1 set of 40 reps (dropset again from 125 kg down to 40 kg)
> 
> tricep pushdowns 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> single arm rope pulldowns 2 sets 10
> 
> done!!!


Cheeky routine mate. How long do you work out for? If I do less than 40 mins I feel a right lazy cnut but I've read 40 muns is about right.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Cheeky routine mate. How long do you work out for? If I do less than 40 mins I feel a right lazy cnut but I've read 40 muns is about right.


My workout for that took about 35 minutes mate,,, it was heavy enough and intense enough to make it work... you dont have to be in the gym hours mate, as long as your making it count 40 - 45 minutes should be plenty !!!


----------



## luther1

Yeap,did chest and tris with my pt last night,40mins. What you up on the weekend Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Yeap,did chest and tris with my pt last night,40mins. What you up on the weekend Flinty?


working in the gym tomorrow mate 9 - 12:30

then i am a free agent pretty much, will have the usual sorting my bag out and washing and repacking the fcuking thing ready for monday, some shopping.. and just a chill out really. will be training tomorrow whilst at gym and sunday ...

thinking of getting some proffesional help for myself with regards to diet and gear (try and get a better overall programme worked out)..

i think i will benefit from it a lot more than me just doing my own thing for another few months, really got to make this work this year as you know mate..

just not sure who to approach for some help and advice !!!


----------



## luther1

Isn't Pscarb doing Milkys diet? All those top boys,once they know your stats and goals can do a decent diet plan can't they. Sticking to the fcuker would be the problem


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Isn't Pscarb doing Milkys diet? All those top boys,once they know your stats and goals can do a decent diet plan can't they. Sticking to the fcuker would be the problem


i think if i was paying for good advice mate then it would make me more determined, i am actualy doing great at sticking to my plan .. i am just not sure if my plan is right for me ...

hence the proffesional eye over my goals etc !!!


----------



## luther1

Jens just turned up and is on the wine already. I'll take her out for some grub shortly then back to mine for some sweet love making. Shes got a figure like that bird that 5hagged Ryan Giggs,can't remember her name,but nice and curvy. Tomorrow i'm out with the other sort to eat. Haven't done this stunt since i was early 20s so it should completely back fire like it did then and i'll have no minge for months


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i think if i was paying for good advice mate then it would make me more determined, i am actualy doing great at sticking to my plan .. i am just not sure if my plan is right for me ...
> 
> hence the proffesional eye over my goals etc !!!


If they have regular weigh ins etc with you then they can determine your physique far better than what we can. As you say,if you are paying then your not going to waste your money and cheat. Good idea bro


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Jens just turned up and is on the wine already. I'll take her out for some grub shortly then back to mine for some sweet love making. Shes got a figure like that bird that 5hagged Ryan Giggs,can't remember her name,but nice and curvy. Tomorrow i'm out with the other sort to eat. Haven't done this stunt since i was early 20s so it should completely back fire like it did then and i'll have no minge for months


a bit of a dirty game to be playing though bro isnt it ???


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> working in the gym tomorrow mate 9 - 12:30
> 
> then i am a free agent pretty much, will have the usual sorting my bag out and washing and repacking the fcuking thing ready for monday, some shopping.. and just a chill out really. will be training tomorrow whilst at gym and sunday ...
> 
> thinking of getting some proffesional help for myself with regards to diet and gear (try and get a better overall programme worked out)..
> 
> i think i will benefit from it a lot more than me just doing my own thing for another few months, really got to make this work this year as you know mate..
> 
> just not sure who to approach for some help and advice !!!


IMO mate any diet is going to be hard to follow for you because of your erratic work hours.

A steady diet is all about routine and with the hours you work it's always going to be hard to follow a strict regime. I think you do better than you realise.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> a bit of a dirty game to be playing though bro isnt it ???


Yes it is,and like i say i haven't done it 20 years. Jens 32 so we're never going to get married or nothing and Jo is 38 and a bit more my age. Nothing may come of tomorrow but i have to see because she is quite nice. I'd fcuking hate it done to me so i am a hypocrite 100%. Just want to fill my boots i suppose!


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> who's this Flinty bloke think he is coming in here and posting about training and such. Anyone would think it's his journal . (oh wait)


EXACTLY ...WHO THE FVCK DOES HE THINK HE IS :gun_bandana: ...................FFS BLOODY CAPS LOCK STUCK AGAIN


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> IMO mate any diet is going to be hard to follow for you because of your erratic work hours.
> 
> A steady diet is all about routine and with the hours you work it's always going to be hard to follow a strict regime. I think you do better than you realise.


I agree. I take three packed lunches to work each day but it would be fcuking hard taking a weeks worth


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> My workout for that took about 35 minutes mate,,, it was heavy enough and intense enough to make it work... you dont have to be in the gym hours mate, as long as your making it count 40 - 45 minutes should be plenty !!!


ABSOLUTELY :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> working in the gym tomorrow mate 9 - 12:30
> 
> then i am a free agent pretty much, will have the usual sorting my bag out and washing and repacking the fcuking thing ready for monday, some shopping.. and just a chill out really. will be training tomorrow whilst at gym and sunday ...
> 
> thinking of getting some proffesional help for myself with regards to diet and gear (try and get a better overall programme worked out)..
> 
> i think i will benefit from it a lot more than me just doing my own thing for another few months, really got to make this work this year as you know mate..
> 
> just not sure who to approach for some help and advice !!!


Well done m8 ..where there's a will there's away


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i think if i was paying for good advice mate then it would make me more determined, i am actualy doing great at sticking to my plan .. i am just not sure if my plan is right for me ...
> 
> hence the proffesional eye over my goals etc !!!


once again absoluletly Flint ..your head is in the right place m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I agree. I take three packed lunches to work each day but it would be fcuking hard taking a weeks worth


mate like i say i have got this sussed so im proud of that fact ..

and thanks Rich for your kind words.. im sure i do do well for what i have to do ,

however like i say im great in a gym. you want me to show you a training routine and get you jee'd up to train hard i can do that. but diet im fcukin crap at and i guess understanding what my body needs im also poor at (at the minute)

i can lose weight no problem. but i want to lose fat, and i dont want it to affect my workouts.. maybe im just trying too hard.. maybe i cheat more times than i realise..

or maybe im just totally wrong in what im doing..

not sure to be fair !!!


----------



## luther1

Without doubt you are the best motivator i have ever met flinty. My two timing karma has kust kicked in,got pulled off the motorway and got a 60 quid fine for incorrect spacing on my number plate


----------



## MURPHYZ

luther1 said:


> Without doubt you are the best motivator i have ever met flinty. My two timing karma has kust kicked in,got pulled off the motorway and got a 60 quid fine for incorrect spacing on my number plate


lol Karma police.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Without doubt you are the best motivator i have ever met flinty. My two timing karma has kust kicked in,got pulled off the motorway and got a 60 quid fine for incorrect spacing on my number plate


Your joking mate. well thats poo regardless of karma bro...


----------



## Uriel

luther - enjoy it mate, keep your options open a string a few dates together - its not important....now if you get feelings involved - then get it down to one but not in the early days


----------



## Uriel

why did u never try dnp flints?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> why did u never try dnp flints?


Hey bro , i never tried it because i actually felt i needed to learn more about my diet and myself with regards to how i react to this that and the other. plus on reading about dnp i took it more that it was great for when you were lowish BF levels anyway and not really needed when bf levels were as high as mine until i had dieted properly to get down to a reasonable level and then use dnp to finish that process off a bit more ...

dont know maybe im wrong but i really want to be able to do what pscarb and others can do, (know my body well enough to be able to say for sure how much and how quick i can drop fat) i foind that an amazing thing to do and its actually a goal of mine in amongst all the training and actually looking good.. i really want to learn to understand ...


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro , i never tried it because i actually felt i needed to learn more about my diet and myself with regards to how i react to this that and the other. plus on reading about dnp i took it more that it was great for when you were lowish BF levels anyway and not really needed when bf levels were as high as mine until i had dieted properly to get down to a reasonable level and then use dnp to finish that process off a bit more ...
> 
> dont know maybe im wrong but i really want to be able to do what pscarb and others can do, (know my body well enough to be able to say for sure how much and how quick i can drop fat) i foind that an amazing thing to do and its actually a goal of mine in amongst all the training and actually looking good.. i really want to learn to understand ...


It's all about what works for you as an individual mate. I tried keto last year and it was frightening how I changed. Weight came offsite quick my girlfriend made me go to the doctors as she thought I was ill.

Turns out I was insulin sensitive and no matter how good my diet was, if I eat carbs I'd retain fat. Going on a carb free diet inadvertently cured my insulin problem. Keep tinkering with your diet and you'll find what works for you.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> It's all about what works for you as an individual mate. I tried keto last year and it was frightening how I changed. Weight came offsite quick my girlfriend made me go to the doctors as she thought I was ill.
> 
> Turns out I was insulin sensitive and no matter how good my diet was, if I eat carbs I'd retain fat. Going on a carb free diet inadvertently cured my insulin problem. Keep tinkering with your diet and you'll find what works for you.


So do you now generally keep carbs low yourself mate ?? and if so how does that affect your energy levels ??


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> So do you now generally keep carbs low yourself mate ?? and if so how does that affect your energy levels ??


Eating zero carbs during the week made my skinny. Really skinny. Now I eat about 100/150 grams a day and I'm fine. Energy levels at first were low until my body got used to using fat as its energy source. I eat sh1t loads of avocado and soft cheese for the fats and feel good now. Uri covered carb sensitivity early in this journal, might be worth googling "insulin sensitive" and see if any of the symptoms affect you. I'm probably barking up the wrong tree (as usual) but might be worth a look.


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro , i never tried it because i actually felt i needed to learn more about my diet and myself with regards to how i react to this that and the other. plus on reading about dnp i took it more that it was great for when you were lowish BF levels anyway and not really needed when bf levels were as high as mine until i had dieted properly to get down to a reasonable level and then use dnp to finish that process off a bit more ...
> 
> dont know maybe im wrong but i really want to be able to do what pscarb and others can do, (know my body well enough to be able to say for sure how much and how quick i can drop fat) i foind that an amazing thing to do and its actually a goal of mine in amongst all the training and actually looking good.. i really want to learn to understand ...


reps for this, and other awesomeness, when they turn green again. I'm not even going to insult you with my white ones x


----------



## Leigh

Richie186 said:


> Eating zero carbs during the week made my skinny. Really skinny. Now I eat about 100/150 grams a day and I'm fine. Energy levels at first were low until my body got used to using fat as its energy source. I eat sh1t loads of avocado and soft cheese for the fats and feel good now. Uri covered carb sensitivity early in this journal, might be worth googling "insulin sensitive" and see if any of the symptoms affect you. I'm probably barking up the wrong tree (as usual) but might be worth a look.


I can't survive on zero carbs. I'm all screwed up, being insulin resistant because of PCOS too, but mine waivers. My hormones are shot, I think. I do between 100-140g carbs daily and it's working for me right now. The extra fats help with my digestion problems too lol.

You're a dedicated super-reader, Ritchie


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro , i never tried it because i actually felt i needed to learn more about my diet and myself with regards to how i react to this that and the other. plus on reading about dnp i took it more that it was great for when you were lowish BF levels anyway and not really needed when bf levels were as high as mine until i had dieted properly to get down to a reasonable level and then use dnp to finish that process off a bit more ...
> 
> dont know maybe im wrong but i really want to be able to do what pscarb and others can do, (know my body well enough to be able to say for sure how much and how quick i can drop fat) i foind that an amazing thing to do and its actually a goal of mine in amongst all the training and actually looking good.. i really want to learn to understand ...


quality post mate .

morning btw .

far too many people jump on dnp without know how serious the stuff is , it is a last resort so stick to your guns .

my advice would be to do a contest prep dummy run this is how you learn your body .


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I think i need help with diet myself, i just love food too much and find it hard to cut out certain foods, i think zero carb would help me shift what fat i have on my gut though but not sure


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro , i never tried it because i actually felt i needed to learn more about my diet and myself with regards to how i react to this that and the other. plus on reading about dnp i took it more that it was great for when you were lowish BF levels anyway and not really needed when bf levels were as high as mine until i had dieted properly to get down to a reasonable level and then use dnp to finish that process off a bit more ...
> 
> dont know maybe im wrong but i really want to be able to do what pscarb and others can do, (know my body well enough to be able to say for sure how much and how quick i can drop fat) i foind that an amazing thing to do and its actually a goal of mine in amongst all the training and actually looking good.. i really want to learn to understand ...


hairy muff mate - you didnt have that attitude to training gear free though you 2 faced cnut lol

a drug is a drug is a drug xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> mate like i say i have got this sussed so im proud of that fact ..
> 
> and thanks Rich for your kind words.. im sure i do do well for what i have to do ,
> 
> however like i say im great in a gym. you want me to show you a training routine and get you jee'd up to train hard i can do that. but diet im fcukin crap at and i guess understanding what my body needs im also poor at (at the minute)
> 
> i can lose weight no problem. but i want to lose fat, and i dont want it to affect my workouts.. maybe im just trying too hard.. maybe i cheat more times than i realise..
> 
> or maybe im just totally wrong in what im doing..
> 
> not sure to be fair !!!


If you do nothing else but cut carbs by half you will soon see a difference.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hairy muff mate - you didnt have that attitude to training gear free though you 2 faced cnut lol
> 
> a drug is a drug is a drug xx


to be fair mate your probably (very) right. i dont feel two faced though but i know exactly what your saying...

maybe its come at a time when i am thinking now maybe i should have stayed gear free longer and learned, but then i fear i would still be nowhere, and i took the gear as you know for my mind to get used to it rather than results. i had big issues as you know with the concept of injecting myself, and just to do that was me conquering that fear rather than thinking about strictly results from it, yes i knew i could get bigger and better, and yes i did manage that, but now its coming to the nitty gritty stuff and im flailing about with losts of things in my mind about it all, and i thought DNP would be another thing adding to the (SLIGHT LACK OF KNOWLEGE) about myself ...

so i take your point on board bro.. but thats why im here also to continue learning from others and believe me i do learn, its just about getting that knowledge crossed over into my personal programme X


----------



## flinty90

Richie im so fcukin impressed you are like a sponge you have read this journal and remember things even i forgot .. its rare you come across many people that do exactly what they say they have done ....


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate your probably (very) right. i dont feel two faced though but i know exactly what your saying...
> 
> maybe its come at a time when i am thinking now maybe i should have stayed gear free longer and learned, but then i fear i would still be nowhere, and i took the gear as you know for my mind to get used to it rather than results. i had big issues as you know with the concept of injecting myself, and just to do that was me conquering that fear rather than thinking about strictly results from it, yes i knew i could get bigger and better, and yes i did manage that, but now its coming to the nitty gritty stuff and im flailing about with losts of things in my mind about it all, and i thought DNP would be another thing adding to the (SLIGHT LACK OF KNOWLEGE) about myself ...
> 
> so i take your point on board bro.. but thats why im here also to continue learning from others and believe me i do learn, its just about getting that knowledge crossed over into my personal programme X


change your mind more than a bird lol

at the time i reccommended dnp - you were losing motivation as your fat loss falterred.....it is one of the safest drugs you will use - i just thought it funny everyone patting you on the back and ignoring your massive (and their own ewen lol) androgen use lol...

its all good bro

i of course had 13 years hard training without even creatine in my system so i| can claim lofty ground lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uri - do u ever look back and think of a point where u wished u had used steroids from then?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Uri - do u ever look back and think of a point where u wished u had used steroids from then?


of couse but looking back is like fuk all use and i am trying to give it up....it rarely helps me make sense of the present and is a bag of [email protected] use for the future lol......you take aim and shoot your bullet of life and your fuking stuck with it til it hist the target and yer deed lol

I had wifes, lifes, children and careers to worry about and training was my escape....i trained for fitness/health and longevity not to be a big druggy - i never wanted to compete and i was bigger and in better shape than the average guy.

now is my time to be a beast lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> of couse but looking back is like fuk all use and i am trying to give it up....it rarely helps me make sense of the present and is a bag of [email protected] use for the future lol......you take aim and shoot your bullet of life and your fuking stuck with it til it hist the target and yer deed lol
> 
> I had wifes, lifes, children and careers to worry about and training was my escape....i trained for fitness/health and longevity not to be a big druggy - i never wanted to compete and i was bigger and in better shape than the average guy.
> 
> now is my time to be a beast lol


I just thought u might be glad u waited kinda thing - everyone is different, I wish I'd waited a bit - I hadn't been in the gym 5 mins before I was taking clen with no concept of how to diet, expecting miracles, then winstrol with no idea what I was doing just fcukin about gaining fcuk all apart from some temporary strength gains. Tbh I fcuked about with superdrol as well also with no real idea, I kept some gains from it which gradually went due to poor diet. That shut me down and I felt like Sh1t

I only really had a proper clue about 12 months ago and even now I am still experimenting and learning and getting involved properly, I do read a lot and still have bags to learn but I feel at a place now where I can take these things knowing I will get something from them lol


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> of couse but looking back is like fuk all use and i am trying to give it up....it rarely helps me make sense of the present and is a bag of [email protected] use for the future lol......you take aim and shoot your bullet of life and your fuking stuck with it til it hist the target and yer deed lol
> 
> I had wifes, lifes, children and careers to worry about and training was my escape....i trained for fitness/health and longevity not to be a big druggy - i never wanted to compete and i was bigger and in better shape than the average guy.
> 
> now is my time to be a beast lol


Interesting post. So as someone about to start his first cycle, would you advise against it seeing as you are trying to quit?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> I just thought u might be glad u waited kinda thing - everyone is different, I wish I'd waited a bit - I hadn't been in the gym 5 mins before I was taking clen with no concept of how to diet, expecting miracles, then winstrol with no idea what I was doing just fcukin about gaining fcuk all apart from some temporary strength gains. Tbh I fcuked about with superdrol as well also with no real idea, I kept some gains from it which gradually went due to poor diet. That shut me down and I felt like Sh1t
> 
> I only really had a proper clue about 12 months ago and even now I am still experimenting and learning and getting involved properly, I do read a lot and still have bags to learn but I feel at a place now where I can take these things knowing I will get something from them lol


i was always around gear but i see what you mean yes.....

I am glad i waited.......is you stay on 20 plus years - there is a chance of lasting sides.....not an issue when i'm in my 60's or 70's when we tend to be fuked anyway lol

but you might be fuked when you are my age lol


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> Interesting post. So as someone about to start his first cycle, would you advise against it seeing as you are trying to quit?


i'm not trying to quit at all bro i'm on for life lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tbf my androgens use is reply under 6g lol

I take around 1g ew of test and dbol I find this better than lots of compounds and high dose .

My problem with Dnp is people using it to drop bf for summer or on the beach being a sporting man it bugs me but then again folk can do what they want , all I say is do it safely as you can and that's why these drugs are good because people use them safely .

I used gear not long after I started training due to having goals i want to hit .

Now I'm 18 stone I can't wait to be 22 stone and finally get strong .


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> My problem with Dnp is people using it to drop bf for summer or on the beach being a


people use diet drugs - lol

I have used dnp 3 or 4 times

what i will say - is it feel [email protected] being on it - sweating like a pikey in court, sharting your knicks, being watery, depleted.....its not all peaches and cream lol....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel said:


> people use diet drugs..


They don't do they 

I just think people tale drugs not just Dnp as a quick fix to a poor training and diet routine , me included .

I love gear and mt2 , just been in town women go weak at the knees and men want my muscle also had a bird try give me her number in front of the wife and a guy wanting to arm wrestle me lol


----------



## Mingster

Just my two penneth here lol....

I do think people take peds, aas and diet-wise, without first trying to do these things the normal way - yes, a quick fix for the lazy if you like.

I trained for 7 years before taking aas - was 28 when I started - and am glad that I waited. Not saying that would be the case for all, but I'm pretty sure I got the most from natty training and certainly knew a fair bit about training, diet etc when I eventually started which stood me in good stead.

I'm still yet to take slin, hgh, peps etc and probably never will.


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> They don't do they
> 
> I just think people tale drugs not just Dnp as a quick fix to a poor training and diet routine , me included .
> 
> I love gear and mt2 , just been in town women go weak at the knees and men want my muscle also had a bird try give me her number in front of the wife and a guy wanting to arm wrestle me lol


just skuttle them to the side Ewen :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Just my two penneth here lol....
> 
> I do think people take peds, aas and diet-wise, without first trying to do these things the normal way - yes, a quick fix for the lazy if you like.
> 
> I trained for 7 years before taking aas - was 28 when I started - and am glad that I waited. Not saying that would be the case for all, but I'm pretty sure I got the most from natty training and certainly knew a fair bit about training, diet etc when I eventually started which stood me in good stead.
> 
> I'm still yet to take slin, hgh, peps etc and probably never will.


I agree , it taught you training and diet knowledge and consistency then add peds , far to many go at it the other way .


----------



## Uriel

there is no one regime though - a clever young man that applies himself and is driven to be a freak - and has talent and genes can get on and get huge but will probably bang out the game way before hes our age


----------



## Replicator

similar I trained for 4 years before I started the gear so Id a been 47  when I started it so would have need it just for TRT anyway LOL


----------



## Fatstuff

Richie186 said:


> Interesting post. So as someone about to start his first cycle, would you advise against it seeing as you are trying to quit?


I think he means trying to quit looking back not quit gear


----------



## MRSTRONG

In my sport guys start young and tendons get torn to bits and Fcuk them in their 20's , I fully intend to carry on In my mid 40's and then go into bodybuilding , its all possible with smart PED use .


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> In my sport guys start young and tendons get torn to bits and Fcuk them in their 20's , I fully intend to carry on In my mid 40's and then go into bodybuilding , its all possible with smart PED use .


i fuking knew you had your eye on budgie smugglers you gay cnut pmsl xx


----------



## Fatstuff

It's all a learning curve, I feel I have learnt the hard way and would do it all differently if I could and would probably be further on in my development than now, but I'm still young enough to progress and am probably just going to use test from now on. If I feel a plateau I may add deca again and slin is on the back burner for a good while yet, probably never do gh, peptides possibly for joint health.

Hopefully I can help people to learn from my mistakes, I have advised fat to get himself to a bodyweight where he is comfortable eating in a calorie surplus for when he gets on the gear as that was one of my issues, frightened of eating enough or too much.


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> In my sport guys start young and tendons get torn to bits and Fcuk them in their 20's , I fully intend to carry on In my mid 40's and then go into bodybuilding , its all possible with smart PED use .


Haha I told u, u slippery Cnut  had u pegged son


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha mate I may try my hand sooner I just need some size on me .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Haha I told u, u slippery Cnut  had u pegged son


Your tucking my sack in


----------



## Fatstuff

Well u got awesome strength, diet down and then bulk but train like a bb but with heavy weights lol might actually put some size on then


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> Haha mate I may try my hand sooner I just need some size on me .


eh Ewen ......18 stone IS SIZE :whistling:


----------



## Richie186

Fatstuff said:


> I think he means trying to quit looking back not quit gear


Yes mate. I realised that after I posted. I humbly admit to being a knob.


----------



## flinty90

Did back at gym today

suprinated wide grip pulldowns

4 sets 20 ,15,12,10 reps

standing straight arm pushdowns

3 sets 25 , 25 , 30 reps

incline wide grip rows 3 sets (1 set overhand 2 sets under hand)

seated low pulley row cg row

3 sets 15,15,18 reps ...

Db partial deadlifts

3 sets 15 reps .

back done.. felt wide as a fcukin hanglider ......

diet today

70 gram whey protein 100 ml skimmed milk 400 ml water

2 slice burgen toast

3 poached eggs

trained !!

70 gram whey protein 100 ml skimmed milk 400 ml water

125 gram mushroom biryani rice

200 gram chicken breast

dinner will be

200 gram beef

broccoli / green beans (lots)

70 gram extreme pro 6 200 ml skimmed milk 300 ml water

Bed !!!!


----------



## luther1

Replicator said:


> eh Ewen ......18 stone IS SIZE :whistling:


Not when 16st of it is your head


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> Not when 16st of it is your head


oh ohh mg:


----------



## flinty90

sorry that equates today to approx 2400 calories

297 grams protein

87 grams carbs

77 grams fat


----------



## paul81

the high rep numbers hurt my eyes  :lol:

good sesh there chap :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> the high rep numbers hurt my eyes  :lol:
> 
> good sesh there chap :thumbup1:


lol.. i know they do bro. but i have to admit my back is biggest thing on my body it loves the higher volume highish weight stufff....


----------



## paul81

any recent pics up chap?


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> any recent pics up chap?


nope lol....


----------



## Richie186

Hell of a workout. You must get massive pumps with that number of reps!! Good diet too mate, especially for a Saturday!


----------



## Leigh

Hope you don't mind me hanging around your journal, Flinty.

I'm learning a lot and it's been really useful for me lately.

I can't really add anything (though blushing quietly while reading some of the posts) but it's all good


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Hell of a workout. You must get massive pumps with that number of reps!! Good diet too mate, especially for a Saturday!


i definitely feel it mate lol ...

yeah diet is starting today, going to half the carbs as suggested by replicator, will run with that sort of daily intake for a couple of weeks see how i go.

i know there is a lot of shakes in my daily meal plan but i try and plan it so its something i can carry on with whilst working away aswell... maybe at weekend i should drop to one shake per day and fill up on wholefoods to replace the calories etc .. might be worth a think for next weekend ...


----------



## paul81

hate lowering carbs, always felt lethargic and really lacked energy in the gym :sad:


----------



## Leigh

paul81 said:


> hate lowering carbs, always felt lethargic and really lacked energy in the gym :sad:


I'm the same. I counter it with Blaze or UWLS now.

It doesn't sort out my snappiness though:sad:


----------



## paul81

Leigh L said:


> I'm the same. I counter it with Blaze or UWLS now.
> 
> It doesn't sort out my snappiness though:sad:


yep, definitely helps with a decent pre w/o drink, back on the hemo rage now (since they had no warrior rage :sad


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Hope you don't mind me hanging around your journal, Flinty.
> 
> I'm learning a lot and it's been really useful for me lately.
> 
> I can't really add anything (though blushing quietly while reading some of the posts) but it's all good


Dont be daft its great to have you here chick X


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Dont be daft its great to have you here chick X


Thanks Flinty x

I'm looking forward to spending most days camped out online until I can walk again lol.

I'll be trying to learn everything about everything!


----------



## paul81

Leigh L said:


> Thanks Flinty x
> 
> I'm looking forward to spending most days camped out online* until I can walk again lol*.
> 
> I'll be trying to learn everything about everything!


lol, what have i missed?? :confused1:


----------



## Richie186

Leigh L said:


> Thanks Flinty x
> 
> I'm looking forward to spending most days camped out online until I can walk again lol.
> 
> I'll be trying to learn everything about everything!


Walk again?! What the hell have you done?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Walk again?! What the hell have you done?


Well she hasnt slept with me which can also have that effect on people lol... !!


----------



## Leigh

paul81 said:


> lol, what have i missed?? :confused1:


Surgery through my stomach, third time lucky, though the pain isn't constant anymore since losing some weight.

Bit of investigation too - Hoping that's going to clear up some things.

Possibly this will be the last but I'll have to wait and see if I need a 4th.

No driving for 6-8weeks and downtime 2-3 months. Gym/training? Who knows?


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Surgery through my stomach, third time lucky, though the pain isn't constant anymore since losing some weight.
> 
> Bit of investigation too - Hoping that's going to clear up some things.
> 
> Possibly this will be the last but I'll have to wait and see if I need a 4th.
> 
> No driving for 6-8weeks and downtime 2-3 months. Gym/training? Who knows?


well hope to god you get back very soon and into it chick !!!


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Well she hasnt slept with me yet which can also have that effect on people lol... !!


fixed  :lol:


----------



## paul81

Bloody hell! That sounds one hell of an ordeal!! Really hope everything goes well


----------



## Leigh

paul81 said:


> Bloody hell! That sounds one hell of an ordeal!! Really hope everything goes well


Thanks. I was put off this one two years back, by a consultant who painted a bleak picture of my future health, with the conventional surgery offered.

I've seen two more since and come up with a different procedure and outcome so my fingers are crossed.

If all goes well and I don't need the 4th, I can crack on with a tummy tuck to remove a good portion of scarring and excess skin (from pregnancies and fat-bloaterness:lol


----------



## flinty90

tummy tuck ? i might just have a tummy removal altogether lol...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> sorry that equates today to approx 2400 calories
> 
> 297 grams protein
> 
> 87 grams carbs
> 
> 77 grams fat


Im no guru with diets but Thats only 2229 cals ....you will handle 3000 a day (thats what I shoot for ) no problem and loose 30lb of your total ...but only you know what the cheating is ..if you do you have to count it in to the 3000. to make sure you really know where your about.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i definitely feel it mate lol ...
> 
> yeah diet is starting today, going to half the carbs as suggested by replicator, will run with that sort of daily intake for a couple of weeks see how i go.
> 
> i know there is a lot of shakes in my daily meal plan but i try and plan it so its something i can carry on with whilst working away aswell... maybe at weekend i should drop to one shake per day and fill up on wholefoods to replace the calories etc .. might be worth a think for next weekend ...


yes... real food :thumb:


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> tummy tuck ? i might just have a tummy removal altogether lol...


Lol God no. My friend has a 'bag' and I'd struggle to deal with that.

I might make a size 10with the surgery (though I'm in that for uniform)

It's just squidgy and scarred, so I hate it:crying:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Im no guru with diets but Thats only 2229 cals ....you will handle 3000 a day (thats what I shoot for ) no problem and loose 30lb of your total ...but only you know what the cheating is ..if you do you have to count it in to the 3000. to make sure you really know where your about.


you see mate thats where i dont think there is a chance, for me to carry on losing fat at 3000 calories. i would fcukin pile weight on eating that per day i know that for a fact ...


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> Lol God no. My friend has a 'bag' and I'd struggle to deal with that.
> 
> I might make a size 10with the surgery (though I'm in that for uniform)
> 
> It's just squidgy and scarred, so I hate it:crying:


I wish you well Leigh


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you see mate thats where i dont think there is a chance, for me to carry on losing fat at 3000 calories. i would fcukin pile weight on eating that per day i know that for a fact ...


okay flint You know you :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

Leigh L said:


> This is a long story (and intimate lol - How did I get sucked into sharing?)
> 
> I had liver failure in my last pregnancy.
> 
> Birth mismanaged, midwife decided to extract the internal lower half of my body.
> 
> 6 days later, I needed emergency surgery.
> 
> And it's been trying to sort out the mess since.


Best of luck getting sorted out. Hope your over the worse of it and you can get everything back together again.


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> okay flint You know you :thumb:


I didnt mean that to sound like i know best mate as i obviously am struggling to get to grips.. i just dont understand how i could go that far above what i normally eat and still lose fat ...

at 3000 calories i would class that as a bulk for me and although i would be strong as fcuk in the gym and probably pack some right good size on with the gear too. i dont know how i would do with the fat even eating clean ...

im not sure mate im not discounting your advice but this is why i also seem to change my mind (its the misunderstanding of my body)


----------



## Leigh

Replicator said:


> I wish you well Leigh





Richie186 said:


> Best of luck getting sorted out. Hope your over the worse of it and you can get everything back together again.


Cheers, Rep and Richie


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you see mate thats where i dont think there is a chance, for me to carry on losing fat at 3000 calories. i would fcukin pile weight on eating that per day i know that for a fact ...


have you tried bro?


----------



## Uriel

dont forget every lb of lean tissue "eats" -

You have been gaining lean tissue at a fair rate ....so rather than rely on out of date data - have a few litlle experiments now with your lean mass and its requirements...

Actually it has struck me whilst typing this - that may be limiting your hypertrophy and fat loss that you have not revisited your requirements often enough lately


----------



## Uriel

Anyway its bo bo time here so i will mount the [email protected] chariot and ride off into oblivian ......toodle pip


----------



## luther1

Sounds blatantly obvious Flinty but if you hit 3000 cals can't you throw in some light cardio?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Sounds blatantly obvious Flinty but if you hit 3000 cals can't you throw in some light cardio?


I think If he keeps the protein way up at 500g (is he blasting gear??), which equates to 2000kcal and everything else split between omegas and clean slow release carbs (ie spuds) - he will be losing just on work work out

ffs flinty you seem to graft and you train - you are undereating mate i think or pulling our cock about your diet and muching sh1t all day


----------



## Milky

I am eating more than l ever have IMO, how ever it may just feel like this as l am doing about 6 meals per day.

Using Paul has been a god send for me, it has given me a different direction, some whole new ideas and most importantly for me someone to answer too.

For me l think you need to listen to ONE persons advice ( l am mean this with the greatest of respect to fellow members ) because if you dont you get so many contradictions and varying opinions it melts your head.

Just my 2p worth mate.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> I didnt mean that to sound like i know best mate
> 
> never thougth that for a second flint ..no worries
> 
> as i obviously am struggling to get to grips.. i just dont understand how i could go that far above what i normally eat and still lose fat ...
> 
> at 3000 calories i would class that as a bulk for me and although i would be strong as fcuk in the gym and probably pack some right good size on with the gear too. i dont know how i would do with the fat even eating clean ...
> 
> im not sure mate im not discounting your advice but this is why i also seem to change my mind (its the misunderstanding of my body)


I dont get it iether because to be 236lb was it would need 4000 - 5000 calories a day ...so you must have a very very slow metabolism if youcant cut that weight down on 3000 a day Im only 200lb and thats what I roughly eat.

any way as mliky said too much info and your head explodes , I apologise as I wasnt aware you had gotten advice from some other source, just wanted to mention the carbs bit and it kind of took off from there. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> I am eating more than l ever have IMO, how ever it may just feel like this as l am doing about 6 meals per day.
> 
> Using Paul has been a god send for me, it has given me a different direction, some whole new ideas and most importantly for me someone to answer too.
> 
> For me l think you need to listen to ONE persons advice ( l am mean this with the greatest of respect to fellow members ) because if you dont you get so many contradictions and varying opinions it melts your head.
> 
> Just my 2p worth mate.


X2.......even more so for beginner


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> I am eating more than l ever have IMO, how ever it may just feel like this as l am doing about 6 meals per day.
> 
> Using Paul has been a god send for me, it has given me a different direction, some whole new ideas and most importantly for me someone to answer too.
> 
> For me l think you need to listen to ONE persons advice ( l am mean this with the greatest of respect to fellow members ) because if you dont you get so many contradictions and varying opinions it melts your head.
> 
> Just my 2p worth mate.


milky fancies scarby milky fancies scarby...yes its childish and yes i am tired and yes it might not even be tru (but it is) but milky fancies scarby lol x


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> milky fancies scarby milky fancies scarby...yes its childish and yes i am tired and yes it might not even be tru (but it is) but milky fancies scarby lol x


Fu*k off he's threatened to ban me already, dont wind him up !


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Fu*k off he's threatened to ban me already, dont wind him up !


why mate - did you fart in bed? :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Fu*k off he's threatened to ban me already, dont wind him up !


did you cheat at "hide the chorizo".....keep a little for yaself?


----------



## Kennyken

Uriel said:


> why mate - did you fart in bed? :lol:


No they were arguing about who wears the soap.

" 2 mods in a bath, one says wears the soap and the other one says yes it does"

*** runsaway ***


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> dont forget every lb of lean tissue "eats" -
> 
> You have been gaining lean tissue at a fair rate ....so rather than rely on out of date data - have a few litlle experiments now with your lean mass and its requirements...
> 
> Actually it has struck me whilst typing this - that may be limiting your hypertrophy and fat loss that you have not revisited your requirements often enough lately


This maybe true mate i agree..



Uriel said:


> I think If he keeps the protein way up at 500g (is he blasting gear??), which equates to 2000kcal and everything else split between omegas and clean slow release carbs (ie spuds) - he will be losing just on work work out
> 
> ffs flinty you seem to graft and you train - you are undereating mate i think or pulling our cock about your diet and muching sh1t all day


thats fcukin way off the mark mate i guarantee it ... i have a diary from last god knows when of everything i put in my mouth .... I DO NOT PICK IN THE WEEK..

i have 1 treat per week mate and thats at the weekend ...

Im a bit upset that you think i would go through all this sh1t bro and try lying to you about something, im one of the most fcukin up front and honest people on this forum and if i was cheating myself i would say i was, im genuinely struggling X


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> This maybe true mate i agree..
> 
> thats fcukin way off the mark mate i guarantee it ... i have a diary from last god knows when of everything i put in my mouth .... I DO NOT PICK IN THE WEEK..
> 
> i have 1 treat per week mate and thats at the weekend ...
> 
> Im a bit upset that you think i would go through all this sh1t bro and try lying to you about something, im one of the most fcukin up front and honest people on this forum and if i was cheating myself i would say i was, im genuinely struggling X


 I thought he was pushing it lol but Uriel's just winding you up, Flinty, you know it. You're doing really well


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> dont forget every lb of lean tissue "eats" -
> 
> You have been gaining lean tissue at a fair rate ....so rather than rely on out of date data - have a few litlle experiments now with your lean mass and its requirements...
> 
> Actually it has struck me whilst typing this - that may be limiting your hypertrophy and fat loss that you have not revisited your requirements often enough lately





Leigh L said:


> I thought he was pushing it lol but Uriel's just winding you up, Flinty, you know it. You're doing really well


Uri knows i can take any sh1t thrown at me, i just genuinely asking for advice this time as its frustrating..

NO i havent tried it at 3000 calories so NO i cant say for sure its not going to work.. i have tried it at 2600 calories and just felt fatter...

but that could have been my limiuted understanding THEN of what to eat correctly ..

I do feel at the minute i have a better understanding of the foods i need to eat to make calories up.. just not sure about the amount of calories and the macro split to get what i need from the diet !!!


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Uri knows i can take any sh1t thrown at me, i just genuinely asking for advice this time as its frustrating..
> 
> NO i havent tried it at 3000 calories so NO i cant say for sure its not going to work.. i have tried it at 2600 calories and just felt fatter...
> 
> but that could have been my limiuted understanding THEN of what to eat correctly ..
> 
> I do feel at the minute i have a better understanding of the foods i need to eat to make calories up.. just not sure about the amount of calories and the macro split to get what i need from the diet !!!


then keep doing what you're doing!! And tweak as necessary. You know yourself, how you feel and what gets you where you need to go

Re: your cals, I would have thought you'd need more tbh. Diggy looked at mine for me. Didn't Queenie sort you out?


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> I think If he keeps the protein way up at 500g (is he blasting gear??), which equates to 2000kcal and everything else split between omegas and clean slow release carbs (ie spuds) - he will be losing just on work work out
> 
> ffs flinty you seem to graft and you train - you are undereating mate i think or pulling our cock about your diet and muching sh1t all day


I still put on weight(fat) and i do a physical job and power walk the dog every night,i also weigh most meals and have no less than six (low carb)a day and the only time i looked any decent(lean with abs) this year was when i cruised and the excess(fat,water) dropped off me and i had decent abs. Back on the gear,bloated and no abs. Basically,i don't know the answer!


----------



## luther1

Shakes was/is an issue for me too as they cause me bloat, Pscarb said that Extreme shakes made him bloated. I can genuinely breath in on a good day and do a half decent ab shot and also do one of those bb distended stomach poses too,fcuking awful when i relax


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I still put on weight(fat) and i do a physical job and power walk the dog every night,i also weigh most meals and have no less than six (low carb)a day and the only time i looked any decent(lean with abs) this year was when i cruised and the excess(fat,water) dropped off me and i had decent abs. Back on the gear,bloated and no abs. Basically,i don't know the answer!


The answer is its fvcking hard to get to where we all want to be and there is a lot of trial and error and therefore frustration to be experienced along the way. What works for one person almost always doesn't work exactly the same for another. It takes obsessive attention to detail to really nail this game, something I have accepted I will never do but I have nothing but respect for those of you who try bloody hard day in, day out its genuinely inspiring.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> The answer is its fvcking hard to get to where we all want to be and there is a lot of trial and error and therefore frustration to be experienced along the way. What works for one person almost always doesn't work exactly the same for another. It takes obsessive attention to detail to really nail this game, something I have accepted I will never do but I have nothing but respect for those of you who try bloody hard day in, day out its genuinely inspiring.


Why will you never do ben ?


----------



## luther1

Btw,on target for 1st Aug 3st weight increase in one year since i started back training. Just sayin'


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> I still put on weight(fat) and i do a physical job and power walk the dog every night,i also weigh most meals and have no less than six (low carb)a day and the only time i looked any decent(lean with abs) this year was when i cruised and the excess(fat,water) dropped off me and i had decent abs. Back on the gear,bloated and no abs. Basically,i don't know the answer!


----------



## biglbs

Without reading right back what gear you on consistantly or otherwise?


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> How much gear are you taking bro? Reason I ask is that from all journals I've read people always seem to happiest when they first start, normally on 500ml a week. Bloat seems to come when doses are up'd.


FFs


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> How much gear are you taking bro? Reason I ask is that from all journals I've read people always seem to happiest when they first start, normally on 500ml a week. Bloat seems to come when doses are up'd.


if your gonna be injecting 500ml a week you much be a millionaire pmsl


----------



## biglbs

This is so true i will put on upto 14lbs from bloods/water every time,only when you drop certain compounds will you see what has happened.


----------



## biglbs

Kennyken said:


> X2.......even more so for beginner


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Best route ask milky!

No joke either!


----------



## Richie186

Mr_Morocco said:


> if your gonna be injecting 500ml a week you much be a millionaire pmsl


I meant mg ffs!!! Lol


----------



## flinty90

at the minute until end of june (my birthday) i am taking 1 gram of test every 5 days ....

i will then come off totally for a few weeks, then back onto a cruise dose of about 250 mg per week ...

will do that for a month or 2 and then looking at blasting again but bringing the blasts down to 6- 8 weeks at a time....


----------



## luther1

I did 500mg Jan Feb,750 March and a 1g in April. Changed body composition but no weight gain at all. Start of June i'm on 800mg tt400 and 200mg of tren e per week. Same as Benjy and if the tren sides kick in then i'm off and pcting for a while


----------



## luther1

Just got in from my date. I am when i'm out exactly the same as i am on here,i swear like a b'stard and take the p1ss. I think she had gone out with right tools before me because i was the first bloke thats ever paid for dinner ffs. She didn't even realised i trained,the fcuking b1tch. I'm a proper fcuking unit. She must have just been staring into my eyes all night and not checking out the bod


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> Just got in from my date. I am when i'm out exactly the same as i am on here,i swear like a b'stard and take the p1ss. I think she had gone out with right tools before me because i was the first bloke thats ever paid for dinner ffs. She didn't even realised i trained,the fcuking b1tch. I'm a proper fcuking unit. She must have just been staring into my eyes all night and not checking out the bod


Hang on, who was this date with? Jo? (PS Calm yourself lol)


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> Hang on, who was this date with? Jo? (PS Calm yourself lol)


Yes,tonights was Jo. And i treated her to a race home with a Saxo


----------



## Leigh

Lol what does that mean? Is it code? I'm a girl, remember? Not your slutty mates from on here:lol:

She'll notice you train when you get naked

Edited: Or is it code for you did get naked and still she didn't notice??? :lol: Oh dear - Train harder Luth x


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> Lol what does that mean? Is it code? I'm a girl, remember? Not your slutty mates from on here:lol:
> 
> She'll notice you train when you get naked


A Saxo is a car and i raced one through Southampton. Was like being 19 again


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> A Saxo is a car and i raced one through Southampton. Was like being 19 again


Phew! I'm not completely stupid then (I know it's a car)

What were you driving? And who was the winner?


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> Phew! I'm not completely stupid then (I know it's a car)
> 
> What were you driving? And who was the winner?


My car is in the 'what do you drive' thread on the other forum you're on. Have a look and see who you think won!


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> My car is in the 'what do you drive' thread on the other forum you're on. Have a look and see who you think won!


Oh, I'll just skip on over there and be impressed! lol I think not.

I'll just assume you drive something fast and that you are the "Winner winner, Chicken Dinner!!!"


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> Oh, I'll just skip on over there and be impressed! lol I think not.
> 
> I'll just assume you drive something fast and that you are the "Winner winner, Chicken Dinner!!!"


Wasn't trying to impress you,i just don't want to tell everyone on here what i drive,its not really the place for ego's is it and i,quite obviously am quite humble.


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> Wasn't trying to impress you,i just don't want to tell everyone on here what i drive,its not really the place for ego's is it and i,quite obviously am quite humble.


yes, you are humble and no, you don't need to try to impress me.

I scooted over and looked but Luther, you should be proud to say you drive a Reliant Robin. There's no shame in it. They're cheap to run and very environmentally friendly. Be Proud! :lol:


----------



## luther1

And you can drive one on a bike license


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thats fcukin way off the mark mate i guarantee it ... i have a diary from last god knows when of everything i put in my mouth .... I DO NOT PICK IN THE WEEK..
> 
> i have 1 treat per week mate and thats at the weekend ...
> 
> Im a bit upset that you think i would go through all this sh1t bro and try lying to you about something, im one of the most fcukin up front and honest people on this forum and if i was cheating myself i would say i was, im genuinely struggling X


right - just asking ffs.

now straighten your fuking tights back up - we will get you sorted - i just need to know your init to winnit lover xx


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> And you can drive one on a bike license


Can You? I never knew that! (I'm still not getting one:lol

Dating's really picked up for you Is it because you've been working out that you've become a babe magnet?

psst ... is it safe to ask about teeth?


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> Can You? I never knew that! (I'm still not getting one:lol
> 
> Dating's really picked up for you Is it because you've been working out that you've become a babe magnet?
> 
> psst ... is it safe to ask about teeth?


Yes,a bike license is all you need!

Full set of train tracks on until Xmas then jaw surgery. Won't be able to eat for weeks because i'll have elastics in, realigning my jaws.so it'll be shakes through a syringe. Can't wait

Btw,its only two dates this year!


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> Yes,a bike license is all you need!
> 
> Full set of train tracks on until Xmas then jaw surgery. Won't be able to eat for weeks because i'll have elastics in, realigning my jaws.so it'll be shakes through a syringe. Can't wait
> 
> Btw,its only two dates this year!


At least they'll be protein shakes, not complan crap or whatever. It's all for a great end result - That's what we've got to focus on, and you'll love the result.

Well, two women lol but good all the same. None of us are getting any younger so you have to enjoy it while you can


----------



## Uriel

Flinty - the one thing I dont recall you doing - keto

I think you are probably mega carb sensitive so even if you are avoiding the dreaded insulin resmonce brought on by Low GI carbs - i think you probably hold a lot of fluid in your remaining adipose tissues (componded by the gear holging water for diluting organ salts) making you feel fatter than you are.

A good couple of weeks on keto should drain all that off when you are on yournext low androgen cruise and it is something i think you should consider trying bro


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Wasn't trying to impress you,i just don't want to tell everyone on here what i drive,its not really the place for ego's is it and i,quite obviously am quite humble.


you are humble cause you are a skinny little **** with a cock like the end of an amoeba's bootlace and all your big talk on this thread hides fuk all......

When you take your clothes of you look like you've got fuking rickets, an eating disorder and a fanny LMFAO


----------



## Uriel

i'm thinking of trying it too mate (keto/refeedd) and i would be picking mxd's brain cause he uses that protocol a lot...keto through the week with a huge carb up refeed day on the weekend and the lad hass less fat than a vegans soap cloth


----------



## Fatstuff

Flinty - have u had a chat with rack about your diet?! He is very carb sensitive also, I believe he bulks on zero - low carb and I'm pretty sure he has had some right smart people working with him to get him stage ready. Might be worth a pm if u haven't already had a chat with him.


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> i'm thinking of trying it too mate (keto/refeedd) and i would be picking mxd's brain cause he uses that protocol a lot...keto through the week with a huge carb up refeed day on the weekend and the lad hass less fat than a vegans soap cloth


Keto worked for me. I'm massively carb sensitive so running keto had a big effect.

Id eat about 20g of carb a day during the week then carb up for 36 hours at the weekend.

It stripped fat off me at a shocking rate. Only real down side was lack of energy midweek. Found that drinking black strong coffee helped a bit but was still a bit unmotivated.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Yes,tonights was Jo. And i treated her to a race home with a Saxo


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^code for 'gave her a stuffing'???????????? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> Flinty - the one thing I dont recall you doing - keto
> 
> I think you are probably mega carb sensitive so even if you are avoiding the dreaded insulin resmonce brought on by Low GI carbs - i think you probably hold a lot of fluid in your remaining adipose tissues (componded by the gear holging water for diluting organ salts) making you feel fatter than you are.
> 
> A good couple of weeks on keto should drain all that off when you are on yournext low androgen cruise and it is something i think you should consider trying bro


This was why i asked about the gear,Uriel got there with the answer for me!


----------



## biglbs

Leigh L said:


> yes, you are humble and no, you don't need to try to impress me.
> 
> I scooted over and looked but Luther, you should be proud to say you drive a Reliant Robin. There's no shame in it. They're cheap to run and very environmentally friendly. Be Proud! :lol:


My dad had 3 pin plugs for years,they were real resin rockets too,well nippy,i went to Ireland in it with him several times!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Flinty - the one thing I dont recall you doing - keto
> 
> I think you are probably mega carb sensitive so even if you are avoiding the dreaded insulin resmonce brought on by Low GI carbs - i think you probably hold a lot of fluid in your remaining adipose tissues (componded by the gear holging water for diluting organ salts) making you feel fatter than you are.
> 
> A good couple of weeks on keto should drain all that off when you are on yournext low androgen cruise and it is something i think you should consider trying bro


would definitely be up for trying that mate, In my very fat days i did use the atkins diet (before i trained) and weigt did fly off me for about 5 weeks but then it stopped or i stopped cant remember which..

I definitely think im carb sensetive though so you may be right...

just a quick question even on a keto diet then would you still be awars of calories intake ?? i only ask becasue from what i remember on atkins years ago i didnt ever count calories so i could have been taking loads in or not a lot to be fair !!

i will look up some keto threads and try and work out a really low carb day from what i like and on fitday etc see what i can come up with....

thanks for your suggestions !!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> would definitely be up for trying that mate, In my very fat days i did use the atkins diet (before i trained) and weigt did fly off me for about 5 weeks but then it stopped or i stopped cant remember which..
> 
> I definitely think im carb sensetive though so you may be right...
> 
> just a quick question even on a keto diet then would you still be awars of calories intake ?? i only ask becasue from what i remember on atkins years ago i didnt ever count calories so i could have been taking loads in or not a lot to be fair !!
> 
> i will look up some keto threads and try and work out a really low carb day from what i like and on fitday etc see what i can come up with....
> 
> thanks for your suggestions !!


I didn't calorie count on my keto diet but other people might tell you it's a good idea.

Tbh the whole diet knocked my appetite for six and i had to force myself to eat. I still estimate I was getting about 2500 cals a day and some of those were from low carb protein shakes.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> I didn't calorie count on my keto diet but other people might tell you it's a good idea.
> 
> Tbh the whole diet knocked my appetite for six and i had to force myself to eat. I still estimate I was getting about 2500 cals a day and some of those were from low carb protein shakes.


yeah mate the research on the atkins diet years ago actually found that the only reason people were losing weight on it was because after a week all in all because of the fats they were consuming which made them more satiated longer they were innevitably just intaking less calories than they did on there normal day to day diets...


----------



## Fatstuff

Did u catch my post ^ flinty


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Flinty - have u had a chat with rack about your diet?! He is very carb sensitive also, I believe he bulks on zero - low carb and I'm pretty sure he has had some right smart people working with him to get him stage ready. Might be worth a pm if u haven't already had a chat with him.


thanks mate i will deffo speak to rack, he is a good lad and seems to keep things simple too which i like X


----------



## Fatstuff

He has done well and he's a fatty lol, I am just not disciplined enough that's my problem, I can cut for a while but get fed up of it after a month or so!! Plus I eat a lot of takeaways even when dieting, I just go for smart choices and make up for it with my other meals


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty, why are you up to your neck in Bentonite?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Flinty, why are you up to your neck in Bentonite?


havent you asked me this before ???


----------



## George-Bean

Nope, its mud aint it?


----------



## Fatstuff

Don't get it!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Nope, its mud aint it?


basically mate yes lol...

im a directional driller, we use bentonite to keep the bore holes open when we have drilled under a motorway etc , then when we are changing the drill heads im normally in a 1.3 metre deep hole full of bentonite and mud doing my job, hence up to my neck in bentonite X


----------



## Richie186

I thought it was clay?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> I thought it was clay?


yeah mate your correct, they also use bentonite in a lot of womens skin creams hence my lovely soft hands lol


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> basically mate yes lol...
> 
> im a directional driller, we use bentonite to keep the bore holes open when we have drilled under a motorway etc , then when we are changing the drill heads im normally in a 1.3 metre deep hole full of bentonite and mud doing my job, hence up to my neck in bentonite X


Ah. Makes sense now.


----------



## George-Bean

Ahhh, the bentonite being dense enough to stop the hole refilling. So really then you wallow around in it like a nellerflump in a mud bath lol, I see you in a different light now.


----------



## flinty90

and its used internally for constipation etc but not the kind that we use for directional drilling lol !!


----------



## flinty90

right im off for a bit, get to gym do some legs , then got to sort my pushbike out ready for morning, going to take it to bristol with me next week as there are a lot of bike paths i would like to explore , and get some cardio done too..

speak laters lovers XX


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> you are humble cause you are a skinny little **** with a cock like the end of an amoeba's bootlace and all your big talk on this thread hides fuk all......
> 
> When you take your clothes of you look like you've got fuking rickets, an eating disorder and a fanny LMFAO


Wow ...i dont believe it ..Uriel giving out compliments. :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Had a good session at the gym and sorted my bike out ready for tomorrow..

going to get some chicken down my neck now , having some beef later then will chill out and watch the england match !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> havent you asked me this before ???


NO that was me


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> NO that was me


ahh i see, i knew someone had lol


----------



## Richie186

Got your vm mate but poxy phone won't let me reply, I've no idea why. I'm in a crappy little town called Northallerton but I'm from Southend so an Essex boy at heart! How was the leg session? Legs are the one area I struggle badly with, my squats are puny but working hard on them.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Richie186 said:


> Got your vm mate but poxy phone won't let me reply, I've no idea why. I'm in a crappy little town called Northallerton but I'm from Southend so an Essex boy at heart! How was the leg session? Legs are the one area I struggle badly with, my squats are puny but working hard on them.


im from ripon , northallerton is a sh1thole


----------



## Richie186

ewen said:


> im from ripon , northallerton is a sh1thole


Correct. I hate the place tbh. I work in masham so it's convenient for work.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Got your vm mate but poxy phone won't let me reply, I've no idea why. I'm in a crappy little town called Northallerton but I'm from Southend so an Essex boy at heart! How was the leg session? Legs are the one area I struggle badly with, my squats are puny but working hard on them.


Leg session was good mate, i have documented recently my leg sessions... it was pretty much the same

my squats are down from what i was doing at christmas but so are calories so im not too fussed at the minute.. just tinkering around 160 - 170 kg at the minute.. was up at 200 kg just before christmas !!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Leg session was good mate, i have documented recently my leg sessions... it was pretty much the same
> 
> my squats are down from what i was doing at christmas but so are calories so im not too fussed at the minute.. just tinkering around 160 - 170 kg at the minute.. was up at 200 kg just before christmas !!


Saw you was up at 200kg. I can't even comprehend that sort of weight. I've tried following a few of your workouts and legs are getting stronger. I'll persevere with it.


----------



## biglbs

Southend on sea same as me,what part?


----------



## Milky

Richie186 said:


> Got your vm mate but poxy phone won't let me reply, I've no idea why. I'm in a crappy little town called Northallerton but I'm from Southend so an Essex boy at heart! How was the leg session? Legs are the one area I struggle badly with, my squats are puny but working hard on them.


I once threatened to smash a blokes head in in a car spares shop in Northallerton, pretty big shop it was the gobby pr**k.


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Southend on sea same as me,what part?


Leigh on sea. Moved away a while ago but still got family in shoebury.


----------



## Richie186

Milky said:


> I once threatened to smash a blokes head in in a car spares shop in Northallerton, pretty big shop it was the gobby pr**k.


Ha! I think I know who you mean!! Should of done milky, I don't think he's very popular


----------



## Milky

Richie186 said:


> Ha! I think I know who you mean!! Should of done milky, I don't think he's very popular


Gobby tw*t called me a wan*er, pretty sure he owned the shop and l asked him to say it again whilst l stood there and funny enough he declined.


----------



## flinty90

whilst gym was empty today and i trained alone just with my missus she took a couple of pictures... i was feeling slightly ok about myself today so fcuk it may aswell post this ...

this is me absolutely up to dat at the minute .. i wasnt posing by the way i was just stretching and i told missus to take pics whenever she wanted so i could see myself how i was looking in general... i will post more pics in a few weeks when i will pose for them for a comparison to my last lot !!!

still fat to lose for goo definition but I FEEL that its coming slowly... currently weigh 237 pounds this morning


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> whilst gym was empty today and i trained alone just with my missus she took a couple of pictures... i was feeling slightly ok about myself today so fcuk it may aswell post this ...
> 
> this is me absolutely up to dat at the minute .. i wasnt posing by the way i was just stretching and i told missus to take pics whenever she wanted so i could see myself how i was looking in general... i will post more pics in a few weeks when i will pose for them for a comparison to my last lot !!!
> 
> still fat to lose for goo definition but I FEEL that its coming slowly... currently weigh 237 pounds this morning
> 
> View attachment 86829


Im so fuking proud of you bro for that pic...i know what it took and you are going to be one tonk cnut very shortly


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Im so fuking proud of you bro for that pic...i know what it took and you are going to be one tonk cnut very shortly


thanks mate, my determination and your knowledge and support will get me there i know it !!! X


----------



## paul81

Want to see a double bicep pose, then also a back pose to see that beast you've created!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate, my determination and your knowledge and support will get me there i know it !!! X


fuking bang on the money soldier...


----------



## Uriel

you look like a fuking dangerous cnut with that mohawk lol...proper taxi driver sh12t....u fkn takn t me?


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me,that genuinely is impressive to where you once were x


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> Im so fuking proud of you bro for that pic...i know what it took and you are going to be one tonk cnut very shortly


Same as mate, me and you are the same were pics are concerned.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,that genuinely is impressive to where you once were x


the way this is going - you miht post a pic with your fictitious birds lol


----------



## Dux

Just seen your latest pic, congratulations


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> the way this is going - you miht post a pic with your fictitious birds lol


Like thats going to happen


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,that genuinely is impressive to where you once were x


yeah i guess i always (and this is the benefit of having starting pictures) have this to go from so when there side by side i am fcukin proud of myself


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> yeah i guess i always (and this is the benefit of having starting pictures) have this to go from so when there side by side i am fcukin proud of myself
> 
> View attachment 86833


That is a transformation!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah i guess i always (and this is the benefit of having starting pictures) have this to go from so when there side by side i am fcukin proud of myself
> 
> View attachment 86833


You must look at that middle pic and wonder who the fcuk it is


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> whilst gym was empty today and i trained alone just with my missus she took a couple of pictures... i was feeling slightly ok about myself today so fcuk it may aswell post this ...
> 
> this is me absolutely up to dat at the minute .. i wasnt posing by the way i was just stretching and i told missus to take pics whenever she wanted so i could see myself how i was looking in general... i will post more pics in a few weeks when i will pose for them for a comparison to my last lot !!!
> 
> still fat to lose for goo definition but I FEEL that its coming slowly... currently weigh 237 pounds this morning
> 
> View attachment 86829


Monster being created? Monster created I reckon.


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> That is a transformation!


thanks mate i will add my latest picture to them 3 and will continue to do this until im fcukin mega ripped and massive lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You must look at that middle pic and wonder who the fcuk it is


mate i do not fcukin know that guy .. i look at him and i dont want to know him ...


----------



## yannyboy

How long ago was the middle pic mate?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Monster being created? Monster created I reckon.


thanks pal. still got some work to do but hey thats why were here.... X


----------



## doggy

well done flinty, i never realised you were a big fatty. well done.


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> How long ago was the middle pic mate?


2 years and a bit mate so yeah its been slow but steady and really as you can see only one way (FORWARD) !!!


----------



## flinty90

doggy said:


> well done flinty, i never realised you were a big fatty. well done.


lol thanks i think hahaha


----------



## flinty90

a couple more for ya !!


----------



## luther1

Whats the goal Flinty,another stone? You're nearly there bro and it won't won't be long before muscle definition comes through


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Whats the goal Flinty,another stone? You're nearly there bro and it won't won't be long before muscle definition comes through


not sure really mate . im never going to be small no matter what i do, but im also just happy to look big in clothes if you know what i mean without looking fat, im 5 ft 10 and 237 pounds so i dont look small in clothes now i have big choulders chest and back...

so maybe yeah another stone of fat dropped and will see how i am looking then... i would rather be uncut but leaner and look bigger, than be ripped and look smaller in clothes if you get me


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> a couple more for ya !!
> 
> View attachment 86834
> View attachment 86835


right now i'm just getting fuking plain old randy - get a few of you up railing the wife....i know you fuking did her after these oics - cmon


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> right now i'm just getting fuking plain old randy - get a few of you up railing the wife....i know you fuking did her after these oics - cmon


i will post a pic up of my wife in gym a while back when we were alone lol. she wore a lapdancer outfit under her gym clothes until i fcukin locked up then we made the smith machine sing lol....


----------



## luther1

Maintaining that ripped look is a fcuking pain in the @rse. I'm a stone away from 16st as are you more or less,it just seems to be the hardest stone to get. Looking a decent shape,ie chest,shoulders,arms, in clothes,is a fcuking good look and thats my goal too


----------



## Uriel

good man..............i have no test left in me what so ever and i could fuk a gap inthe wall of china....i am randy as fuk lol...


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> good man..............i have no test left in me what so ever and i could fuk a gap inthe wall of china....i am randy as fuk lol...


If you sat on the wall you'd look like Humpty Dumpty


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> i will post a pic up of my wife in gym a while back when we were alone lol. she wore a lapdancer outfit under her gym clothes until i fcukin locked up then we made the smith machine sing lol....
> 
> View attachment 86838


Was she stretching out her hams before doing a good set of SLDL ?


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> Was she stretching out her hams before doing a good set of SLDL ?


i think thats what we did mate yes pmsl !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking good mate big improvement .

drop a couple stone and you`ll be ripped to fcuk .


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> a couple more for ya !!
> 
> View attachment 86834
> View attachment 86835


like them pics chap, can see some of that thickness in the top of your back...

well done with the wife pic as well  :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> looking good mate big improvement .
> 
> drop a couple stone and you`ll be ripped to fcuk .


yeah but do i want to drop 2 stone ??? lol... lets drop 1 and see what happens.. i might ust have to keep getting bigger so i dont have to drop so much weight lol XX


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> yeah but do i want to drop 2 stone ??? lol... lets drop 1 and see what happens.. i might ust have to keep getting bigger so i dont have to drop so much weight lol XX


if you wanna get on stage then yes 2 stone it is , i bet once you drop 1 stone you will want to see what you can drop .

most important thing is your happier in yourself the rest is irrelevant .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> if you wanna get on stage then yes 2 stone it is , i bet once you drop 1 stone you will want to see what you can drop .
> 
> most important thing is your happier in yourself the rest is irrelevant .


step on stage .. woooah woooah calm down bro lol.... lets just get a few more pics done first lol !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> step on stage .. woooah woooah calm down bro lol.... lets just get a few more pics done first lol !!


pics of you on stage


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> pics of you on stage


im open minded bro but slapping a tanned blokes a$$ with my budgie smugglers on might be a stretch lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah but do i want to drop 2 stone ??? lol... lets drop 1 and see what happens.. i might ust have to keep getting bigger so i dont have to drop so much weight lol XX


You need to drop at least 2 mate, l have dropped 2 and l know to get ripped l have at least another 1 to lose and even then l wont be shredded, bearing in mind your not as tall as me either.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You need to drop at least 2 mate, l have dropped 2 and l know to get ripped l have at least another 1 to lose and even then l wont be shredded, bearing in mind your not as tall as me either.


ok mate will see how it goes, like i say im not fused about bieng ripped but i would like to be a bit more defined ...

im sure to be ripped i would be looking more at 3 to 4 stone to be fair which would put me at about 13 1/2 to 14 stone but fcukin shredded


----------



## Milky

How does the saying go " to gain 10 lb of muscle you drop 10 lb of fat "

Basically its the illusion of being bigger when your actually smaller.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> How does the saying go " to gain 10 lb of muscle you drop 10 lb of fat "
> 
> Basically its the illusion of being bigger when your actually smaller.


that only works I think with your clothes off... IMO


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> that only works I think with your clothes off... IMO


I hope so mate coz l have Turkey in 9 weeks.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I hope so mate coz l have Turkey in 9 weeks.


lol well we are on holiday in 9 weeks too mate so me and you both have a good target to aim for X


----------



## paul81

oy flintoff, did you get my pm earlier? i sent it while on my phone so wasnt 100% sure it actually went through!


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> oy flintoff, did you get my pm earlier? i sent it while on my phone so wasnt 100% sure it actually went through!


errrm which one mate ?? the picture of your c0ck ?? or the facebook invite ??? :whistling:


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> errrm which one mate ?? the picture of your c0ck ?? or the facebook invite ??? :whistling:


ha! did the c*ck one slip in  :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> ha! did the c*ck one slip in  :lol:


yes mate it looked like a half eaten cand floss stick !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> yes mate it looked like a half eaten cand floss stick !!!


more like a burnt joss stick :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ayup mi ducks..

well im all packed up and ready to roll.. got my bike in the van so this week im hammering cardio , diet is going to be fcukin spot on again and im going to come back home friday feeling great ..

well thats the plan lol..

have a great week guys im off to sunny bristol.. speak later X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Ayup mi ducks..
> 
> well im all packed up and ready to roll.. got my bike in the van so this week im hammering cardio , diet is going to be fcukin spot on again and im going to come back home friday feeling great ..
> 
> well thats the plan lol..
> 
> have a great week guys im off to sunny bristol.. speak later X


have a good week sexy baws x


----------



## Replicator

have a good one m8 catch ye later on in week


----------



## Guest

Looking good flinty pal, keep it up m8y!

Have a good un mucka


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yeah but do i want to drop 2 stone ??? lol... lets drop 1 and see what happens.. i might ust have to keep getting bigger so i dont have to drop so much weight lol XX


that will be your call Flinty ......it all depends on how ripped you WANT to be .

looking good in that photo mind ..(so deos the mrs by the way,,bet shed kill you if she knew you put that up.) and as you will probably know when carbs are cut its surprising how much weight falls off in the first couple of weeks because off water loss ......No carbs ..nothing for water to hold onto..


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> that will be your call Flinty ......it all depends on how ripped you WANT to be .
> 
> looking good in that photo mind ..(so deos the mrs by the way,,bet shed kill you if she knew you put that up.) and as you will probably know when carbs are cut its surprising how much weight falls off in the first couple of weeks because off water loss ......No carbs ..nothing for water to hold onto..


Cheers mate. and no she wouldnt mind mate she duurty lol.. x


----------



## Fatstuff

just seen ur pix flinty, well done on transformation mate, ur getting there sooner than u think - it takes time though doesnt it!! patience is key mate


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> just seen ur pix flinty, well done on transformation mate, ur getting there sooner than u think - it takes time though doesnt it!! patience is key mate


Thanks mate. i look at it two ways myself mate and each one makes me feel differently.

1way is i have been fat for a long time so what does it matter a few more months at leadt im going in right direction.

2. i have been fat for years and really havo no patience with being fat still and i want to be lean yesterday lol.. but yes my life has changed so one thing for sure. i wont go back to how i was. anf the other certainty is i will only continue to look better. but yes it takes time...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate. i look at it two ways myself mate and each one makes me feel differently.
> 
> 1way is i have been fat for a long time so what does it matter a few more months at leadt im going in right direction.
> 
> 2. i have been fat for years and really havo no patience with being fat still and i want to be lean yesterday lol.. but yes my life has changed so one thing for sure. i wont go back to how i was. anf the other certainty is i will only continue to look better. but yes it takes time...


LOL , yea I can identify with that mirror thing okay ....most will on here , really weird as one day i can look at myself and think look at ye !! what a state.....and the very next day I can look and think hey up (in a scottish accent) your looking good today.............our heads play tricks with us Flinty.


----------



## flinty90

Agreed rep. 90 % mind and 10 % actual physical lol..


----------



## Queenie

I see your pics. I know they prob took a lot for u to post so fvcking well done for that.

Be careful though, you're bordering on having abs u big pussy  xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I see your pics. I know they prob took a lot for u to post so fvcking well done for that.
> 
> Be careful though, you're bordering on having abs u big pussy  xx


Pmsl. right weres that fcikin emergency cheesecake pmsl x


----------



## Fatstuff

Replicator said:


> LOL , yea I can identify with that mirror thing okay ....most will on here , really weird as one day i can look at myself and think look at ye !! what a state.....and the very next day I can look and think hey up (in a scottish accent) your looking good today.............our heads play tricks with us Flinty.


Totally, i still feel like I'm 18 odd stone some days!


----------



## Replicator

Fatstuff said:


> Totally, i still feel like I'm 18 odd stone some days!


LOL :lol: ...it really is wierd tho ...........I think mood has a lot to do with it because it seems on the days im kinda low I pick out all the bad bits and critisise them and on the high days Im looking at all the good bits 

were a vain bunch .....never happy with our selves...............thats a positve state to be in tho ..keeps us on our toes eh


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> LOL :lol: ...it really is wierd tho ...........I think mood has a lot to do with it because it seems on the days im kinda low I pick out all the bad bits and critisise them and on the high days Im looking at all the good bits
> 
> were a vain bunch .....never happy with our selves...............thats a positve state to be in tho ..keeps us on our toes eh


Glad it doesn't just happen to me. We all know we can't go from hench to flabby in one day but our minds seem to see different things.

I reckon most of us suffer with body dysmorphic disorder to some degree. Like rep says we are a vain bunch of cnuts but we strive for perfection and that's what makes us better than people who accept mediocrity.


----------



## luther1

Just to dispell the myth that all my birds are imaginary,heres Jo from Saturday night


----------



## Fatstuff

Wow Luther, u have proved u have Facebook !!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Wow Luther, u have proved u have Facebook !!


All because we ruined your mot thread,don't be rude haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just to dispell the myth that all my birds are imaginary,heres Jo from Saturday night
> 
> View attachment 86925


Needs your cock in her mouth with ukm written on the cock (if you can fit it on, if not U will do) or NoJo.

Pmsl


----------



## luther1

Its only been 1 date ffs,cock in the mouth pics will have to be a couple of months in. I'll get one took of me and she


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> All because we ruined your mot thread,don't be rude haha


Was merely stating that because u have access to one solitary photo of a female doesn't mean u are fcuking or even know her lol


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Was merely stating that because u have access to one solitary photo of a female doesn't mean u are fcuking or even know her lol


I've got better looking birds than her on my fb account. I thought an average looking bird would quosh the rumours


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I've got better looking birds than her on my fb account. I thought an average looking bird would quosh the rumours


Nope fat munter or nothing else lol


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> Just to dispell the myth that all my birds are imaginary,heres Jo from Saturday night
> 
> View attachment 86925


 Luth... Is she not the women who was on the tv the other week .sky channel..show called women murderers


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Its only been 1 date ffs,cock in the mouth pics will have to be a couple of months in. I'll get one took of me and she


Oh right, just you've been banging on about her for so long I'd assumed you'd actually met her before Saturday


----------



## luther1

Saturday bird i met the week before at a wedding,and the other old sort i've been porking since Easter


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Saturday bird i met the week before at a wedding,and the other old sort i've been porking since Easter


Should change your username to "luthario"


----------



## Replicator

Flinty !!!!!!!!!!!! the threads went down in the usual manner this week already and Uriel hasnt even posted yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## xpower

Did ya find that mountain yet flinty?

Not heard of any moving on the news as yet


----------



## luther1

The cnuts out on his bike


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Should change your username to "luthario"


I was thinking of Lutherrigno


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I was thinking of Lutherrigno


Too misleading, that hints at a big bloke


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The cnuts out on his bike


Got all his fishing poles on his shoulder the hooks and line dragging along the road picking up road kill that he'll cook over the camp fire later for some low carb protein


----------



## luther1

Yeah,he won't catch any fish,but anyone for badger and squirrell pie?


----------



## flinty90

xpower said:


> Did ya find that mountain yet flinty?
> 
> Not heard of any moving on the news as yet


Moving it little by little each day bro...


----------



## flinty90

Got back from work early. got out on bike for 50 minutes. fcukin legs were nailed. loved it though a lot of bike routes around me down here. awesome cardio too. love it..


----------



## xpower

flinty90 said:


> Moving it little by little each day bro...


 Nice Mate


----------



## George-Bean

We need Flinty with a viking hat on in his avatar, I think it would suit him.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Got back from work early. got out on bike for 50 minutes. fcukin legs were nailed. loved it though a lot of bike routes around me down here. awesome cardio too. love it..


Good going m8 :thumb: that would kill me :w00t:


----------



## Uriel

just popping in before bed to show my man flinty and the boys some luv....despite replicators distasteful remark that i drag the journal into the swamps lol...

stay hard boys, train hard, live hard, fuk hard, eat hard and die softly x


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys. just been out on bike again did hour and 12 minutes today. only cos i got lost lol. really enjoying it though. food spot on again today. deffo going home friday leaner still than when i came. hope your all good. and listen to uriels final parting words.. cant go far wrong then x


----------



## Replicator

nice going bud ..................the saying On yer bike comes to mind ...


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> nice going bud ..................the saying On yer bike comes to mind ...


I was out longer than i thought my body would handle lol. but i didnt keel over after all haha


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> I was out longer than i thought my body would handle lol. but i didnt keel over after all haha


amasing what ye can do ......well ...I guess what we can all do if we put our minds to it Flint


----------



## flinty90

Fcuk me i have just woken up after having the most horrible dream. it actually woke me up feeling panicky and scared.. fcukin horrible. it would have made a good film though.. fcukin amazes me when were asleep how graphic and detailed our brains are. its as if your reaching dkwn into your biggest fears and bri ging them to realkty. then scaring yourself to death.. didnt like it one bit..


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me i have just woken up after having the most horrible dream. it actually woke me up feeling panicky and scared.. fcukin horrible. it would have made a good film though.. fcukin amazes me when were asleep how graphic and detailed our brains are. *its as if your reaching dkwn into your biggest fears and bri ging them to realkty.* then scaring yourself to death.. didnt like it one bit..


dont worry Flintoff, KFC *hasnt* shut down!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me i have just woken up after having the most horrible dream. it actually woke me up feeling panicky and scared.. fcukin horrible. it would have made a good film though.. fcukin amazes me when were asleep how graphic and detailed our brains are. its as if your reaching dkwn into your biggest fears and bri ging them to realkty. then scaring yourself to death.. didnt like it one bit..


It doesn't matter how far fetched they are as well, mate, too fcuking real at the time. :no:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> dont worry Flintoff, KFC *hasnt* shut down!


Lol i know thank fcuk. had to drive past just to check ... cnut x


----------



## Uriel

yeah i still dream i'm married aaaaaaaarrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh lol

i even dream i'm back in the airforce sometimes and i left 16 years ago.......

sexi dreams are the best though....................i'm great in bed in my dreams....merely amazing in real life lol


----------



## Uriel

yeah i still dream i'm married aaaaaaaarrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh lol

i even dream i'm back in the airforce sometimes and i left 16 years ago.......

sexi dreams are the best though....................i'm great in bed in my dreams....merely amazing in real life lol


----------



## DiggyV

:yawn:

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

hey flity btw you thick fuker

BOBS Gym

Avonmouth Road Bristol, BS11 9LW

0117 982 1682

took me a whole 3 seconds on google xx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hey flity btw you thick fuker
> 
> BOBS Gym
> 
> Avonmouth Road Bristol, BS11 9LW
> 
> 0117 982 1682
> 
> took me a whole 3 seconds on google xx


Your the thick fcuker. told you ten pages ago i found bobs gym lol. xx thanks anyway


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Your the thick fcuker. told you ten pages ago i found bobs gym lol. xx thanks anyway


dont you go thinking i read this pish every day - pm or text me you fanny x


----------



## Uriel

ave you trained there?

i might be going down to brizz to train at ministry when i get back - how long you down there?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> ave you trained there?
> 
> i might be going down to brizz to train at ministry when i get back - how long you down there?


Might be done this week mate. we have a team down here for a couple of months so i could end up back here anyway. not trained at bobs mate no just found it lol.. im enjoying my bike rides and 3 day training at weekend x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Might be done this week mate. we have a team down here for a couple of months so i could end up back here anyway. not trained at bobs mate no just found it lol.. im enjoying my bike rides and 3 day training at weekend x


you must look mental mate......going up hill and brae on you rusty penny farthing with multi coloured lycra onesy, wind tunnel sculpted helmet, oakley eye jackets and your 3 clip on pro bottles with vimpto, jd and carling lol

i know you have all the biking kit mate - totally **** lol


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me i have just woken up after having the most horrible dream. it actually woke me up feeling panicky and scared.. fcukin horrible. it would have made a good film though.. fcukin amazes me when were asleep how graphic and detailed our brains are. its as if your reaching dkwn into your biggest fears and bri ging them to realkty. then scaring yourself to death.. didnt like it one bit..


LOL iget these from time to time ....and always if i take more that 6mg of melatonin :scared:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Replicator said:


> LOL iget these from time to time ....and always if i take more that 6mg of melatonin :scared:


Tren did it to me asleep and awake :-O

Not nice


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren did it to me asleep and awake :-O
> 
> Not nice


Awake ??? Fcuk that bro it was scary sh1t that dream ...


----------



## puurboi

**** scary dreams, i always wake up and have trouble getting back to sleep from them, glad they don't happen often though


----------



## flinty90

puurboi said:


> **** scary dreams, i always wake up and have trouble getting back to sleep from them, glad they don't happen often though


Yes mate luckily i had to get up anyway. but would not have wanted to wake up in middle of night and had to go back to sleep. when its dark and your still half asleep it can get quite panicky. heart racing etc... not nice ...


----------



## Queenie

How's it going in here Abs??  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate luckily i had to get up anyway. but would not have wanted to wake up in middle of night and had to go back to sleep. when its dark and your still half asleep it can get quite panicky. heart racing etc... not nice ...


Right bunch of hard nuts aren't we lol


----------



## Uriel

the only dreams i wake up from with my heart racing is when i just nailed my dream harem and fired my minge gatlin all over the duvet


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Right bunch of hard nuts aren't we lol


I never claim to be hard bro lol... i like to be soft but shock any cnut that deserves it lol...


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> the only dreams i wake up from with my heart racing is when i just nailed my dream harem and fired my minge gatlin all over the duvet


Now thats the Uriel I know :lol:


----------



## Milky

Are you not near Tom's gym mate ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Are you not near Tom's gym mate ?


Tom who mate ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Tom who mate ??


Tinytom, is his gym not in Bristol ?


----------



## Richie186

Ministry of fitness mate. In kingswood I think.


----------



## flinty90

Ok. uriel was on about that gym i think... only here for another week so im not too fussed now. got my bike and enjoying that. no work tomorrow its my birthday so im allowed to get up. have my breakfast and go home woop woop... will be in gym friday saturday and sunday .. also got to find a wedding outfit for next weekend. not sure what to wear. not bothered about a suit but want to look smart. my missus will look awesome so cant really go too casual either or will look odd.. any ideas guys (serious ideas). Would like to show off a bit of size and shape without going ovrrboard ?? cant believe im 37 years old on friday . (today actually) lol... cant fcukin sleep ...


----------



## Leigh

Well I hope I'm the first to say Happy Birthday Flinty!

Very best wishes


----------



## Fatstuff

37 u old Cnut - happy bday 40 is loomin it's ugly head  u got 10 yrs on me fella


----------



## flinty90

Lol thanks leigh. and get fcuked fattypuff. lol x


----------



## flinty90

I expect a full on happy birthday thread you cnuts and loads of reps pmsl...


----------



## Fatstuff

No Cnut done me one lol


----------



## yannyboy

Happy birthday mate, you're as young as you feel!


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Happy birthday mate, you're as young as you feel!


Fcuk mate im 50 then lol...


----------



## Breda

Happy birthday old boy

Have a great day and have a great year x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Happy birthday old boy
> 
> Have a great day and have a great year x


Cheers chocolate bear xxx


----------



## George-Bean

You should be asleep, growing and repairing. ;-D Many Happy Returns.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

happy bday you old sweaty cnut x


----------



## Richie186

Happy birthday big man. Here's to a successful year. X


----------



## Glassback

Lol you should see the link Breda created - class. have a good one mate x


----------



## Fat

Happy birthday mate


----------



## luther1

Happy birthday bro x


----------



## flinty90

woop woop im back home...

just slamming down 240 grams prawns and 125 gram basmati rice ....


----------



## Leigh

Sounds good. Bet it's nice to be home.

Haven't checked back but are you doing anything nice for your Birthday?


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Sounds good. Bet it's nice to be home.
> 
> Haven't checked back but are you doing anything nice for your Birthday?


hey chick, its definitely nice to get home , the weeks away seem longer and longer lol...

Unfortunately i have sh1t loads to try and fit in to weekends when i do get back, this weeken i have nothing special planned. picing my son up tonight so will have him all weekend...

also just got a few things i need to do .. looking forward to having a nice chill at home though X


----------



## Leigh

Home early too I have these weekends where I have to try to pack it all in. Means I feel like a bit of a hamster at times lol. Necessary though.

Have a super evening and fab weekend. Where are you off working next week? Away again, or closer to home?


----------



## flinty90

just counting down the minutes to go to the gym lol im chomping at the bitt....

i have emailed someone about working with me to get me to the next level, and i find there terms very good... will keep you posted as to what we decide to do in next few days after initial talks and things ...

im very much thinking its what i need to do though to get me moving onwards and upwards, even though im very motivated at the minute, i have also settled onto what im doing diet wise at the minute, its got to help having some expert help ...


----------



## Richie186

Bit of fresh motivation is always good. Another perspective on things can get you out of a training rut.

Sounds like your gonna smash it this afternoon anyway! Just beasted the sh*t out of my shoulders, celebrating now by demolishing a whole cooked chicken and a rack of ribs.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Bit of fresh motivation is always good. Another perspective on things can get you out of a training rut.
> 
> Sounds like your gonna smash it this afternoon anyway! Just beasted the sh*t out of my shoulders, celebrating now by demolishing a whole cooked chicken and a rack of ribs.


post up your shoulder routine bro if you dont mind ??


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> post up your shoulder routine bro if you dont mind ??


Ok. But don't laugh at my nattyness!

Db shoulder press: 3sets of [email protected] 2sets of [email protected]

Superset. Lat raise [email protected] 15kg front raise 10reps @12.5. 4 sets

Shoulder press (gay machine) 3 sets @65kg 1 set @75kg all 10 reps

Face pulls. 3 sets. 10 reps @42.5. 2 sets 8 reps @ 45kg.


----------



## yannyboy

Richie186 said:


> Ok. But don't laugh at my nattyness!
> 
> Db shoulder press: 3sets of [email protected] 2sets of [email protected]
> 
> Superset. Lat raise [email protected] 15kg front raise 10reps @12.5. 4 sets
> 
> Shoulder press (gay machine) 3 sets @65kg 1 set @75kg all 10 reps
> 
> Face pulls. 3 sets. 10 reps @42.5. 2 sets 8 reps @ 45kg.


8 reps at 42kg is strong

Nothing gay about using machines, lol


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Ok. But don't laugh at my nattyness!
> 
> Db shoulder press: 3sets of [email protected] 2sets of [email protected]
> 
> Superset. Lat raise [email protected] 15kg front raise 10reps @12.5. 4 sets
> 
> Shoulder press (gay machine) 3 sets @65kg 1 set @75kg all 10 reps
> 
> Face pulls. 3 sets. 10 reps @42.5. 2 sets 8 reps @ 45kg.


why would i laugh at that mate them weights look very good for natty shoulders...

do you have a well balanced set of delts ??? i only ask as you do very little rears compared to all the action your fronts will be getting, and sides ??


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> just counting down the minutes to go to the gym lol im chomping at the bitt....
> 
> i have emailed someone about working with me to get me to the next level, and i find there terms very good... will keep you posted as to what we decide to do in next few days after initial talks and things ...
> 
> im very much thinking its what i need to do though to get me moving onwards and upwards, even though im very motivated at the minute, i have also settled onto what im doing diet wise at the minute, its got to help having some expert help ...


best of luck with it bro - i need you nipping at my heels to propell me onto the next phase too


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> best of luck with it bro - i need you nipping at my heels to propell me onto the next phase too


i can do that for you bro no probs, but seriously that avi your ooking fcukin mintos mate... great thickness and shape IMO.. just my type lol X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> why would i laugh at that mate them weights look very good for natty shoulders...
> 
> do you have a well balanced set of delts ??? i only ask as you do very little rears compared to all the action your fronts will be getting, and sides ??


not to well balanced mate. Could use some advise on what exercises to do to improve rear delts.


----------



## Richie186

yannyboy said:


> 8 reps at 42kg is strong
> 
> Nothing gay about using machines, lol


Cheers. I'm stuck dead on 42 though. I can't even lift 45s into the start position!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i can do that for you bro no probs, but seriously that avi your ooking fcukin mintos mate... great thickness and shape IMO.. just my type lol X


mate you know me well enough now - i dont bull****, i dont slack off and i dont turn the flames off - i have trained harder this last 4 weeks off gear than ever......i'm taking this upwards and onwards...........there was no point dieting to show a couple of stone...for me - when the fat comes off...all the way off there has to be a fuking mutant standing in my mirror...veins snaking through abs...big thick dense beast.....

its almost time to diet again........but not before 1 big fat hairy long eatathon of a blast


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> not to well balanced mate. Could use some advise on what exercises to do to improve rear delts.


ok did you read any of my latest shoulder sessions..??

3 exercises - 7 sets of 12 - 15 reps for rear delts (first)

1 exercise - 4 sets of 12 - 15 reps side laterals (second)

1 exercise - 2 sets of 12 - 15 reps front delts (third)

1 exerise 4 sets 10-12 reps pressing (fourth)

finish with shrugs 3 sets 15 - 20 reps ..

i will do all my shoulder routines that way now. everything is fully warmed up. you are doing more rears slightly less sides and no much front isolation work.

then when fully got blood running through your doing your presses (injury risk less)

then to finish and tie it all in your shrugs...

job done, and a good balanced shoulder routine hit all rears first to get a good exhaustion on them whilst fresh !!!


----------



## yannyboy

Richie186 said:


> not to well balanced mate. Could use some advise on what exercises to do to improve rear delts.


I've started doing these recently, like to hold and squeeze for a second in the contracted position


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> mate you know me well enough now - i dont bull****, i dont slack off and i dont turn the flames off - i have trained harder this last 4 weeks off gear than ever......i'm taking this upwards and onwards...........there was no point dieting to show a couple of stone...for me - when the fat comes off...all the way off there has to be a fuking mutant standing in my mirror...veins snaking through abs...big thick dense beast.....
> 
> its almost time to diet again........but not before 1 big fat hairy long eatathon of a blast


i know bro your a fcukin machine, thats why i love ya X

right im fcukin gone for some gym smashing time woop woop .... bring the fcukin iron !!!


----------



## Richie186

yannyboy said:


> I've started doing these recently, like to hold and squeeze for a second in the contracted position


Thanks for taking the time to do that mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> ok did you read any of my latest shoulder sessions..??
> 
> 3 exercises - 7 sets of 12 - 15 reps for rear delts (first)
> 
> 1 exercise - 4 sets of 12 - 15 reps side laterals (second)
> 
> 1 exercise - 2 sets of 12 - 15 reps front delts (third)
> 
> 1 exerise 4 sets 10-12 reps pressing (fourth)
> 
> finish with shrugs 3 sets 15 - 20 reps ..
> 
> i will do all my shoulder routines that way now. everything is fully warmed up. you are doing more rears slightly less sides and no much front isolation work.
> 
> then when fully got blood running through your doing your presses (injury risk less)
> 
> then to finish and tie it all in your shrugs...
> 
> job done, and a good balanced shoulder routine hit all rears first to get a good exhaustion on them whilst fresh !!!


cheers flinty. Next shoulders is Tuesday do that lot and yannys cables will be getting used. Thanks. X


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> mate you know me well enough now - i dont bull****, i dont slack off and i dont turn the flames off - i have trained harder this last 4 weeks off gear than ever......i'm taking this upwards and onwards...........there was no point dieting to show a couple of stone...for me - when the fat comes off...all the way off there has to be a fuking mutant standing in my mirror...veins snaking through abs...big thick dense beast.....
> 
> its almost time to diet again........but not before 1 big fat hairy long eatathon of a blast


Agreed mate. You look like a proper unit in your avi. I used to get disheartened when I saw blokes built like that but now I think, fcuk it, I'm gonna get there. Right, now I've kissed your ar*s I will restore the natural balance of this journal by calling you a Cnut!


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> Agreed mate. You look like a proper unit in your avi. I used to get disheartened when I saw blokes built like that but now I think, fcuk it, I'm gonna get there. Right, now I've kissed your ar*s I will restore the natural balance of this journal by calling you a Cnut!


being called a cnut is like a sweet lovers whisper in my ear bro - i'm a glasgow man....you must know that to finish this foreplay off properly, you should bottle me and put a kitchen knife in my back and call an ambulence lol.then we can have make up sex in the stobhill casualty waiting room lol


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> being called a cnut is like a sweet lovers whisper in my ear bro - i'm a glasgow man....you must know that to finish this foreplay off properly, you should bottle me and put a kitchen knife in my back and call an ambulence lol.then we can have make up sex in the stobhill casualty waiting room lol


Lmao. Repped mate.


----------



## Replicator

Happy fvckin birthday ........37 huh ....................wait till ye reach 57 then you might have something to moan about mg:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Happy fvckin birthday ........37 huh ....................wait till ye reach 57 then you might have something to moan about mg:


i wasnt moaning bro . im a happy 37 lol..

just had a great smash in gym for chest... having food then will post routine for anyone thats interested x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i wasnt moaning bro . im a happy 37 lol..
> 
> just had a great smash in gym for chest... having food then will post routine for anyone thats interested x


Merry Christmas young man!


----------



## flinty90

Right chest tonight....

trained alone so a quicker session but compact and to the point

warm up same as always 3 sets of 15 - 20 reps

light DB flies

light tri pushdowns

light straight arm pulldowns

low incline BB press

set 1 - 70 kg x 15 reps

set 2 - 90 kg x 15 reps

set 3 - 110 kg x 12 reps

set 4 - 130 kg x 5 reps

set 5 - 70 kg x 12 reps

set 6 - 40 kg x 19 reps

pec dec

3 sets x 15 reps only up to 50 kg due to shoulder (dont feel any pain unless i go higher)

DB press

set 1 - 25 kg x 15 reps supersetted with 15 reps 10 kg db flies

set 2 - 25 kg x 15 reps supersettd with 15 reps 10 kg db flies

set 3 - 25 kg x 20 reps supersetted with 15 reps 10 kg db flies

seated press sat high (decline)

1 set of 30 reps pretty light just to finish the squeeze and burn.

job done

so basically tried to keep to the pressing, more reps and nice and light isolations (introducing them back in )

chest feels great really pumped . enjoyed it

Back tomorrow !!!


----------



## flinty90

can i also add that i have to go shopping tomorrow for this fcukin wedding next weekend and no one as suggested me any attire that could be suitable ??? i need some suggestions guys !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> can i also add that i have to go shopping tomorrow for this fcukin wedding next weekend and no one as suggested me any attire that could be suitable ??? i need some suggestions guys !!!


black , all black , weddings are a sad day :sad:

or you could get a Hawaiian shirt and chinos :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> black , all black , weddings are a sad day :sad:
> 
> or you could get a Hawaiian shirt and chinos :lol:


cpme on serious mate..... your a big lad what do you find comfy but smart mate ??


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> can i also add that i have to go shopping tomorrow for this fcukin wedding next weekend and no one as suggested me any attire that could be suitable ??? i need some suggestions guys !!!


If your not going to do a suit then it's got to be a real dark pair of smart jeans and light cotton fitted shirt. It's to fcuking hot for a jumper, you'll sweat like a fat lass in phone box.


----------



## Guest

Cant go wrong with shirt and pants imo m8.


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> cpme on serious mate..... your a big lad what do you find comfy but smart mate ??


i would go with a shirt and trousers with jacket tbh we both do manual jobs and it feels nice to every once in a while wear nice clothes .

hire a suit get togged up and make it a nice day mate .

i got married in my kilt so probably not the best person to give advice :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> i would go with a shirt and trousers with jacket tbh we both do manual jobs and it feels nice to every once in a while wear nice clothes .
> 
> hire a suit get togged up and make it a nice day mate .
> 
> i got married in my kilt so probably not the best person to give advice :lol:


Yeah i know its nice to get dressed up, was thinking smart trousers and a smart shirt but no jacket, but dont want a shirt that needs a tie.... fcuk knows... not allowed to wear jeans lol Mum has warned me , and i aint fcukin arguing with her lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Yeah i know its nice to get dressed up, was thinking smart trousers and a smart shirt but no jacket, but dont want a shirt that needs a tie.... fcuk knows... not allowed to wear jeans lol Mum has warned me , and i aint fcukin arguing with her lol...


you doing the full service or just night do ?

also maybe go for a short sleeved shirt due to heat .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> you doing the full service or just night do ?
> 
> also maybe go for a short sleeved shirt due to heat .


doing both mate stopping in a posh hotel etc... will deffo get a smart top and jeans for night do.. just day im not sure about !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Hire a suit and they will dress you up so you don't look like the bouncer.

Suit you sir!


----------



## Leigh

Smart trousers and shirt will be fine. It's better that you're comfortable in what you're wearing.

The wife will help you out with choosing something, won't she?


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Smart trousers and shirt will be fine. It's better that you're comfortable in what you're wearing.
> 
> *The wife will help you out with choosing something, won't she?*


fcuk no lol she has worst taste ever lol she picked me ffs hahaha X


----------



## flinty90

OK a bit off subject (for a change) with ewen mentioning kilts it got me thinking about lots of men in skirts lol not really but it did take me back to this performance from these guys..

anyone else think its fcukin awesome to watch and listen to the military bands in the tattoos at edinburgh etc ???


----------



## MRSTRONG

my dad played amazing grace on bagpipes at my mums funeral , he also played at my wedding do , my uncle piped us out after the ceremony ill link the clip .

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150743670240203&set=vb.677290202&type=2&theater


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> my dad played amazing grace on bagpipes at my mums funeral , he also played at my wedding do , my uncle piped us out after the ceremony ill link the clip .
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150743670240203&set=vb.677290202&type=2&theater


thats not showing mate unfortunately bro !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

I bare myself to u flinty for the 2nd time and u fcuk off again - even after kicking around and swearing at me


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I bare myself to u flinty for the 2nd time and u fcuk off again - even after kicking around and swearing at me


i fcukin had a look mate didnt i ?? i commented on your pic ya blind cnut X


----------



## MRSTRONG

try it now ?


----------



## Fatstuff

lol dunno must of missed it - im going to delete it again now


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> lol dunno must of missed it - im going to delete it again now


dont delete it mate why would you do that ???


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> lol dunno must of missed it - im going to delete it again now


ive saved it ill repost it


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> try it now ?


nope just same mate, says video blocked due to privacy settings ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> nope just same mate, says video blocked due to privacy settings ??


should be viewable .

i hid my account when i was wheel clamping lol


----------



## Glassback

LMAO


----------



## Uriel

wedding clobber - go total flamboyant - think 70's pimp, pink showaddy waddy tebby boy or kid creole...

ficking panama hat, the lot - or you pack fudge


----------



## flinty90

Uriel you are a cnut lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uriel you are a cnut lol !!!


i am what i eat bro


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys ...

Working at the gym this morning from 9 so not be around much today. got a right good ache from yesterdays chest session.. going to train back this morning , working till about half 12 , then off to buy some panama hat and the whole works so i look a cnut next week (thanks Uri) lol...

just had a protein shake, now going to have 3 poached eggs and 2 slices burgen....

might simplify back routine this morning aswell just hit some big compounds see what numbers im pulling at the minute with good form... see how it goes..

whats everyone else up too

oh and thanks for all the birthday messages guys ... got some money, couple of cards and a new watch off my missus which was nice she didnt give it me till 12 last night when we got in bed .. awww...

Oh also last night was my 16 year old daughters prom, she looked stunning as they do. spent far too much fcukin money on it all just for a overhyped disco in my eyes but hey ho....

went to pick her up last night at half 11 and to be fair t say there was 100 s of 16 year olds walking around they all looked fcukin 20 years old plus, and the money they must have spent on there cars and dresses etc must have been fcukin outstanding amounts...

when did we start having fcukin proms in this country ???

anyway speak later lovers xx


----------



## George-Bean

You should make a statement and go in a thong ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> You should make a statement and go in a thong ;-D


i would but what if i have a spotty bum lol !!!


----------



## George-Bean

To take the focus off your spotty bum you could have a big silk daisy sticking out of your ass lol.

me today, hmmm, Gym at 930ish. gonna smash the crap out of my triceps. Tricep dips, overhead cable pulls, face pulls and a dumb bell one that I dunno what its called, ya sit on a bench and use both arms to work the dumb bell behind your head.

Do you use the back extender at the gym for your lower back?


----------



## Replicator

mornin Flinty


----------



## Queenie

Morning cvnts xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Morning cvnts xx


yea, good fvckin mornin to you too ye cnut x


----------



## Richie186

RXQueenie said:


> Morning cvnts xx


Charming!! Lol. Morning to you too.


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> yea, good fvckin mornin to you too ye cnut x


Missed u mr replicator! X


----------



## Queenie

Richie186 said:


> Charming!! Lol. Morning to you too.


Hello  lol x


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Missed u mr replicator! X


Ditto RX x


----------



## George-Bean

Funny how when flinty go's out his journal comes to life lol


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Funny how when flinty go's out his journal comes to life lol


LOL.. I know, he comes back to at least two pages of b0ll0cks :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

He went to town to try clothes on, ya just know he is gonna get mixed up and come back with Cuban heels rather than a Cuban hat!


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> He went to town to try clothes on, ya just know he is gonna get mixed up and come back with Cuban heels rather than a Cuban hat!


As long as its not the cigar


----------



## Replicator

Hey Flint

Im setting up a group for those who cant achieve an orgasm

If ye canny come just let me know ..


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> Hey Flint
> 
> Im setting up a group for those who cant achieve an orgasm
> 
> If ye canny come just let me know ..


Can I nominate my girlfriend? Although it's probably my poor technique!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Can I nominate my girlfriend? Although it's probably my poor technique!!


it must be mate as i get her off in minutes :whistling:


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> it must be mate as i get her off in minutes :whistling:


And you don't even have to be present. I've already caught her giving herself a good fudding over your avi!!


----------



## flinty90

Ok went out shopping decided on a nice shirt to go with some pinstripe black trousers for the day do.. bought a nice firetrap t and some nice jeans for night do...

again slipped on a comfy pair of jeans and a tighter t shirt to go shopping in after trained back, felt fcukin mint all day and got a few glances from people in town (probably cos im an ugly cnut lol)

but seriously its addictive this feeling good about my body thing, so long may i feel good ..

back session this morning was a really good one.. felt nice and wide afterwards...

im sorting missus bike out this afternoon , so me her and my lad can get out for a bike ride tomorrow were going to start doing it most sundays, but i am really getting into the mountain biking thing since getting back on it ...

feel fit aswell

had my jabs this morning 1 gram test 200 mg decca into my delts ...


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> And you don't even have to be present. I've already caught her giving herself a good fudding over your avi!!


well mate you cant hold that against her lol X


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Ok went out shopping decided on a nice shirt to go with some pinstripe black trousers for the day do.. bought a nice firetrap t and some nice jeans for night do...
> 
> again slipped on a comfy pair of jeans and a tighter t shirt to go shopping in after trained back, felt fcukin mint all day and got a few glances from people in town (probably cos im an ugly cnut lol)
> 
> but seriously its addictive this feeling good about my body thing, so long may i feel good ..
> 
> back session this morning was a really good one.. felt nice and wide afterwards...
> 
> im sorting missus bike out this afternoon , so me her and my lad can get out for a bike ride tomorrow were going to start doing it most sundays, but i am really getting into the mountain biking thing since getting back on it ...
> 
> feel fit aswell
> 
> had my jabs this morning 1 gram test 200 mg decca into my delts ...


Good on ya mate, there's no better feeling than walking through town with a bounce in your step lol

How's the shoulder injury now? Had a quick scan but haven't seen any updates lol probs being a blind cyant.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Good on ya mate, there's no better feeling than walking through town with a bounce in your step lol
> 
> How's the shoulder injury now? Had a quick scan but haven't seen any updates lol probs being a blind cyant.


Not directly pressed with shoulders for over 3 weeks now mate, also taken out any cable crossovers and heavy pec deck from chest day too, my shoulder actually feels really good at the minute after the rest was thinking of doing a light shoulder session tomorrow and seeing how it holds up ...

And yes the bounce in your step feeling is exactly how it felt mate, felt good and positive and motivates me to continue to do well !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Ok went out shopping decided on a nice shirt to go with some pinstripe black trousers for the day do.. bought a nice firetrap t and some nice jeans for night do...
> 
> again slipped on a comfy pair of jeans and a tighter t shirt to go shopping in after trained back, felt fcukin mint all day and got a few glances from people in town (probably cos im an ugly cnut lol)
> 
> but seriously its addictive this feeling good about my body thing, so long may i feel good ..
> 
> back session this morning was a really good one.. felt nice and wide afterwards...
> 
> im sorting missus bike out this afternoon , so me her and my lad can get out for a bike ride tomorrow were going to start doing it most sundays, but i am really getting into the mountain biking thing since getting back on it ...
> 
> feel fit aswell
> 
> had my jabs this morning 1 gram test 200 mg decca into my delts ...


All good flint and good insentive init :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Not directly pressed with shoulders for over 3 weeks now mate, also taken out any cable crossovers and heavy pec deck from chest day too, my shoulder actually feels really good at the minute after the rest was thinking of doing a light shoulder session tomorrow and seeing how it holds up ...
> 
> And yes the bounce in your step feeling is exactly how it felt mate, felt good and positive and motivates me to continue to do well !!!


Glad to hear flint .....a wee suggestion/Idea for you , when you do start doing your shoulders again full on....start with one exercises and add one every 3 weeks (so that you have trained every one you add for a while before adding another to see if it irritates your shoulder) and you will find the culprit or culprits you may need to avoid alltogether .


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Glad to hear flint .....a wee suggestion/Idea for you , when you do start doing your shoulders again full on....add the exercises in one at a time 2-3 weeks apart and you will find the culprit or culprits you may need to avoid alltogether .


Yeah mate good point although i think i have a good idea what them culprits were...

Heavy Cable crossovers on chest day ..... but yes i will ease back into shoulders slowly and lightly and space things apart as you suggest bro !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Did you pig out in town?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Yeah mate good point although i think i have a good idea what them culprits were...
> 
> Heavy Cable crossovers on chest day ..... but yes i will ease back into shoulders slowly and lightly and space things apart as you suggest bro !!!


Brilliant Flinty .means youhave a head start :thumbup1: 

Well ..am gonna watch Andy Murray get through to the next round now hopefully.

later flint.


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Brilliant Flinty .means youhave a head start :thumbup1:
> 
> Well ..am gonna watch Andy Murray get through to the next round now hopefully.
> 
> later flint.


yuk i cant stand that english hating cnut mate i hope he gets knocked out, and loses his game lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Did you pig out in town?


Pig out mate ???? didnt have a drink or food in town bro just there to sort clothes... came home and had my chicken and rice like a good boy.. been treatless since last weekend X


----------



## George-Bean

Good man!

Im taking your advice and Im gonna get the old woman to take some pics tonight, I'm gonna get rid of the last of the blubber, I imagine you guys who look like Hobbit hunters will give me some encouragement ;-D

Today I threw a lot into my face, eggs n shake for brekkie, steak n eggs after the gym, pork pie and a pack of bourbons this afternoon and tonight a curry with the trimmings. Not had pork pie for a long while ;-D

Gonna make monday the start of the end of the last of the blubber ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Good man!
> 
> Im taking your advice and Im gonna get the old woman to take some pics tonight, I'm gonna get rid of the last of the blubber, I imagine you guys who look like Hobbit hunters will give me some encouragement ;-D
> 
> Today I threw a lot into my face, eggs n shake for brekkie, steak n eggs after the gym, pork pie and a pack of bourbons this afternoon and tonight a curry with the trimmings. Not had pork pie for a long while ;-D
> 
> Gonna make monday the start of the end of the last of the blubber ;-D


nice one mate, the final temptation it seems lol ... get some pics up mate, use this journal to post them aswell mate if you like or start your own , and then get on it big time bro, we will do this together !!


----------



## Milky

Mate, l am 3 weeks in and l am buzzing, all l can think about is next meal, next training session, next cardio session.

I am litterally having to stop myself over doing it l am becoming that obsessed.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yuk i cant stand that english hating cnut mate i hope he gets knocked out, and loses his game lol !!!


LOL ...oh well we all have our opinions .....................cvnt !! LOL


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate, l am 3 weeks in and l am buzzing, all l can think about is next meal, next training session, next cardio session.
> 
> I am litterally having to stop myself over doing it l am becoming that obsessed.


hows your missus taking things mate ?? is it straining you both cos of your obsession or is she happy to see you happy and succeeding etc ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hows your missus taking things mate ?? is it straining you both cos of your obsession or is she happy to see you happy and succeeding etc ???


She cooks all my meals, she gets up with me at 5 am most mornings to do my cardio with me mate, she is loving it as much as me !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> She cooks all my meals, she gets up with me at 5 am most mornings to do my cardio with me mate, she is loving it as much as me !


well then mate its changing both your lives . fcukin awesome pal !!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> LOL ...oh well we all have our opinions .....................cvnt !! LOL


sorry mate just dont like him at all after what he said in the past about us english .. fcuk him !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate just dont like him at all after what he said in the past about us english .. fcuk him !!


He's winning :tt2: whats he said like ....more like the english press he doesnt like, just like most of us scots ...not the english people per say.

the english press are a bunch of retards when it comes to us northern gentle folks... that is where the resentment lies.


----------



## George-Bean

Got to admit I'm obsessed, I wanna see whats under the last of the fat, I been throwing metal around for long enough.

I'm not big like you Hobbit Hunters though.


----------



## George-Bean

Its up and done. I gotta go hide my blush's now ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Its up and done. I gotta go hide my blush's now ;-D


Where is it ?


----------



## George-Bean

in the members journals section, is that the wrong place?

and why aint you hibernating hehehhe


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys ...

Today im off for that bike ride.. but first im going to nip to gym with my missus and do a very light shoulder session and see how these babies are feeling... they are a tiny bit sore today anyway but thats cos i stuck 6 ml of gear in them yesterday lol....


----------



## Uriel

i spent 6 hours walking around in the baking sun at the summer palace - beijing.....it was awsome - bit steep as fuk - after a leg daymg:


----------



## George-Bean

Hope that shoulders repaired itself. So this gear you hobbit hunter use, you lab it into the muscle your gonna work?

Uriel you count that as light sauna cardio? ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Hope that shoulders repaired itself. So this gear you hobbit hunter use, you lab it into the muscle your gonna work?
> 
> Uriel you count that as light sauna cardio? ;-D


you dont have too mate, but i find if i inject legs then work legs in the gym it pushes the ear around and disperses it a little better..

same as delts etc.. but no its not needed in particular !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Don't they do an oral equivalent? Thought of jabbing seems a little scary.


----------



## Replicator

all good flinty :thumbup1:

Three brother , Jimmy John and Tat go in to a bar ..barman says are you triplets. Jimmy say yea.....barman says so why are you and John six foot tall an Tat is only 4 foot six ..Jimmys says ..becuase John and me were on the tit but there was no tit for Tat.


----------



## George-Bean

How do you get the text on the bottom of your posts? Is there an option?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Don't they do an oral equivalent? Thought of jabbing seems a little scary.


no mate lol unfortunately there isnt really any oral comparison to test !!!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> How do you get the text on the bottom of your posts? Is there an option?


its called a signature mate i think in your settings you can set a sig write your text or input your pic code and save changes!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> its called a signature mate i think in your settings you can set a sig write your text or input your pic code and save changes!!


think u need to be gold to have a sig bro


----------



## flinty90

did 1 hour on the bike , fcukin loved it, missus struggled a bit but she managed so im proud of her, she is doing really well this last 12 months with her training etc, stong little fcuker she is too at only 8 stone and 4 ft 10 tall lol....

my lad thought he was going to whip my a$$ but i fcukin left that little cnut standing... might be different next time if i let him have both wheels on his bike hahaha..

didnt go to gym thought i would leave shoulders till next week, have got some 5 kg db's in house so did a lot of side front and rear raises so they have still been worked, did 2 sets of pressing too with the 5kg db's 25 reps per set just to have a feel, they feel ok to be fair but obviously feel a little weak and i feel a little catious about going much heavier just yet...

fcukin 5 kg db's lol.. bit of a come down from doing 130 kg smith press for 6 reps lol.. but we will get there ...

off out to bike shop now to look for a bike for missus and a new seat for my lads bike, i will probably end up buying a new bike myself aswell cos thats what normally happens when i go shopping lol !!!

see ya later bro's and ho's !!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> think u need to be gold to have a sig bro


ahh ok nice one...

George you will just have to wait pal lol ...


----------



## George-Bean

Oh well, it'll come ;-D Good job on all the cardio on yer bike.

Ill be doing an hour in a bit when I've got rid of the wrinklie.

My legs already ache, gonna be suffering for a couple days.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Oh well, it'll come ;-D Good job on all the cardio on yer bike.
> 
> Ill be doing an hour in a bit when I've got rid of the wrinklie.
> 
> My legs already ache, gonna be suffering for a couple days.


leg session go well then i presume lol !!


----------



## flinty90

been to have a look at some bikes, saw one i really liked but im fcuked if im payin £1989.00 for a bike with no fcukin engine lol....

so will keep having a look around, there were some really nice ones aswell for about £500 notes so may go for something like that !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Yep on the legs, I give it my all, my calves are becoming big for my size ;-D (but not like that guys huge delts in that other thread) ;-D


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> been to have a look at some bikes, saw one i really liked but im fcuked if im payin £1989.00 for a bike with no fcukin engine lol....
> 
> so will keep having a look around, there were some really nice ones aswell for about £500 notes so may go for something like that !!!


£1986 for a fcuking bike! I only paid £2200 for my R6. I did pick up a decent bike on eBay though mate. Paid £450. It's a trek and trail type so decent on road but ok for a bit of off road too. X


----------



## George-Bean

paid about £100 for mine from halfords :-

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_807769_langId_-1_categoryId_165499


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> paid about £100 for mine from halfords :-
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_807769_langId_-1_categoryId_165499


looks a decent bike for the price mate, you had any problems with it ???


----------



## flinty90

morning guys, well just about to set off back down to avonmouth DOH !!! . we will see what this week brings ....

have a good one today will speak later X


----------



## Uriel

have a good week bud


----------



## flinty90

Just got to bristol. fcukin some selfish cnut in a lorry had an accident so sat on m5 for fcukin ages.. got dpwn here and there is fcuk all work ready. w4nk... plus reading uriels journal i have just lost my hero pmsl.. not a good start to the week x


----------



## Queenie

Afternoon flinty. You're definitely not a moaner are u? Always a ray of sunshine 

Get back on yer bike and do some cycling int fckin rain x


----------



## flinty90

I see robroid is back. but not come into my journal.. glad really dont want weak cnuts in here x


----------



## flinty90

Especially nattys.. fcukin uriel will be banned aswell if the cnut dont jab himself with a fcukin turkey baster lol..


----------



## DiggyV

Afternoon Flint meister, being a non-natty thought I'd be welcome in here


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Afternoon Flint meister, being a non-natty thought I'd be welcome in here


 always welcome fellow dirty cnut lol..


----------



## Queenie

I'll have u know I am a hardcore creatine user xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I'll have u know I am a hardcore creatine user xx


Lol dont worry your welcome as your just a dirty cnut pmsl xxx ;-)


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Lol dont worry your welcome as your just a dirty cnut pmsl xxx ;-)


Dirty cheesecake eating Cnut  xx


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I see robroid is back. but not come into my journal.. glad really dont want good looking cnuts in here x


Well, love you too  x


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Well, love you too  x


Afternoon Douck (I still can't get it right) x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Afternoon Douck (I still can't get it right) x


Its midook ffs x repped you both and diggy cnuts xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Its midook ffs x repped you both and diggy cnuts xx


Where is midook?

Pmsl u northern cnut xx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Afternoon Douck (I still can't get it right) x


Pmsl!

Yoof is a good one too


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Yoof is a good one too


Yoff is another variation


----------



## Queenie

Am I the only one that speaks properly in here?? Xx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Am I the only one that speaks properly in here?? Xx


Aye yoff, thee is


----------



## flinty90

Back is hurting today so given it a rest on the bike today. will get out on it tomorrow .. off for some food in a bit although there doesnt look like there is much about around here lol..


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Back is hurting today so given it a rest on the bike today. will get out on it tomorrow .. off for some food in a bit although there doesnt look like there is much about around here lol..


Make good choices mr flints xx


----------



## George-Bean

Yes cos theres nothing at all to eat in Bristol that's any good lol.


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Am I the only one that speaks properly in here?? Xx


yea.......and usually with a foul gob :lol:


----------



## Replicator

hey flint ...just had a look at page 555 ...full of **** I see :lol:

Take care o that back bud


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> yea.......and usually with a foul gob :lol:


That's actually not true! I thought we were friends! Lol x


----------



## Richie186

Nothing wrong with a foul gob!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> hey flint ...just had a look at page 555 ...full of **** I see :lol:
> 
> Take care o that back bud


not really a bad back bro just sore

today so a rest is good. Had steak and chicken for dinner with side salad nice x


----------



## George-Bean

I knew Bristol had more that a mcdonalds ;-D


----------



## Queenie

Richie186 said:


> Nothing wrong with a foul gob!


So much I could say....

But I can't! X


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> I knew Bristol had more that a mcdonalds ;-D


That's what flinty meant. Steak was a quarter pounder, chicken was a mcchicken sandwich and salad was that limp lettuce you get in big macs!!


----------



## flinty90

Keep taking the **** lol. i will keep bringing the results cnuts xx


----------



## Richie186

RXQueenie said:


> So much I could say.... :thumb:
> 
> But I can't! X


Oh don't hold back!


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty, do you drink tea and/or coffee?


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> That's actually not true! I thought we were friends! Lol x


Sorry Lover ............was just pulling yer leg xx


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Flinty, do you drink tea and/or coffee?


Very rarely mate. and if i do it will be decaff .. for example last week i had one cup of decaff coffee all week lol.. i only drink water really


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Very rarely mate. and if i do it will be decaff .. for example last week i had one cup of decaff coffee all week lol.. i only drink water really


and fanny cider surely?...a bit of vagina champaigne.........the old pussy pinot? ph yes we like drinking from the gammon mug


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> and fanny cider surely?...a bit of vagina champaigne.........the old pussy pinot? ph yes we like drinking from the gammon mug


Isnt that all a given for love machined bro lol..


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Isnt that all a given for love machined bro lol..


sure - i gargle with it - like


----------



## flinty90

oh actually walked past bobs gym last night or what used to be. It was just an old abandoned warehouse. So its either closed or he has moved premises x


----------



## Richie186

Afternoon flinty. How's the back today? That little bottle is calling me from the back of the cupboard! Must resist. Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon flinty. How's the back today? That little bottle is calling me from the back of the cupboard! Must resist. Lol


Hellmans mayo has the same effect on me, or are you on about a vial of MAN!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon flinty. How's the back today? That little bottle is calling me from the back of the cupboard! Must resist. Lol


Back is better mate thanks. will be out on bike later. and good news im back home tomorrow thank fcuk i hate bristol lol..


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Hellmans mayo has the same effect on me, or are you on about a vial of MAN!!


But mayo is what gave you all your size bro lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> But mayo is what gave you all your size bro lol..


Was that mayo coming out your c0ck then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richie186

R0BR0ID said:


> Hellmans mayo has the same effect on me, or are you on about a vial of MAN!!


Vial of man. Or, knowing my luck, vial of olive oil with a hologram on it!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Back is better mate thanks. will be out on bike later. and good news im back home tomorrow thank fcuk i hate bristol lol..


Glad to hear it mate. It's easier to establish a routine when your at home.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Glad to hear it mate. It's easier to establish a routine when your at home.


Only at home till mondsy then back on m62 on nights x


----------



## Replicator

Hi flinty

just a quick visit to post a sensible how the fvck are ye post with no swearing or any reference to fanny glut or such like :blink:


----------



## George-Bean

Replicator said:


> Hi flinty
> 
> just a quick visit to post a sensible how the fvck are ye post with no swearing or any reference to fanny glut or such like :blink:


failed lol


----------



## flinty90

Im good thanks my little chickens lol.. x


----------



## flinty90

Ok done a milky this morning. got up early and went for a brisk walk down the docks.. its a horrible looking run down place Avonmouth. but you cant deny there is a lot of graft goes on down there 24hours per day.. anyway just got back in hotel time to pack my bags and get out of here lol.. got about a hours worth of work on site to do then its 3 hour drive home.. it means i can get to gym later so cant wait.. have a good day guys x


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Ok done a milky this morning. got up early and went for a brisk walk down the docks.. its a horrible looking run down place Avonmouth. but you cant deny there is a lot of graft goes on down there 24hours per day.. anyway just got back in hotel time to pack my bags and get out of here lol.. got about a hours worth of work on site to do then its 3 hour drive home.. it means i can get to gym later so cant wait.. have a good day guys x


Have a good one mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Ok done a milky this morning. got up early and went for a brisk walk down the docks.. its a horrible looking run down place Avonmouth. but you cant deny there is a lot of graft goes on down there 24hours per day.. anyway just got back in hotel time to pack my bags and get out of here lol.. got about a hours worth of work on site to do then its 3 hour drive home.. it means i can get to gym later so cant wait.. have a good day guys x


back to your old fuking habits mate eh?

nipping down the docks - see if the lads need anything?? Cheeky few hand jobs - wrap you grinning tackle or your sh1tter round a few hamptons - same old sh1te wi you bro pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> back to your old fuking habits mate eh?
> 
> nipping down the docks - see if the lads need anything?? Cheeky few hand jobs - wrap you grinning tackle or your sh1tter round a few hamptons - same old sh1te wi you bro pmsl


hey bro a guys gotta live lol..


----------



## flinty90

guess who is fcukin back home ?? this muthafcuka is woop woop... some dinner i think then a nice chill for a couple of hours on here then GYMTIME ... see if Robroid joins me or fcukin neshes out to go to the house of gays thet is fitness first pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> guess who is fcukin back home ?? this muthafcuka is woop woop... some dinner i think then a nice chill for a couple of hours on here then GYMTIME ... see if Robroid joins me or fcukin neshes out to go to the house of gays thet is fitness first pmsl !!!


Shady's back, back again.....

He'll be mincing around a garage forecourt trying to snaffle a sausage roll and a rubber scotch egg


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Shady's back, back again.....
> 
> He'll be mincing around a garage forecourt trying to snaffle a sausage roll and a rubber scotch egg


yeah then making a fcukin journal telling us about his so so body and his so so diet and we will say SO SO fcukin what you skinny natty weak malnourished ethiopian looking gay cnut !!!


----------



## Queenie

you guys always make me laugh - I think I need to be taught a lesson in the art of putting people down with words! Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> you guys always make me laugh - I think I need to be taught a lesson in the art of putting people down with words! Xx


as apposed to fcukin crabs pmsl

(see what i did there) here endeth the lesson XXX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> as apposed to fcukin crabs pmsl
> 
> (see what i did there) here endeth the lesson XXX


You want to teach me a lesson in seafood? Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You want to teach me a lesson in seafood? Xx


yeah its called sharkin lol xx


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> You want to teach me a lesson in seafood? Xx


take off your pants - put them over your nose..................if your seafood smells like that - fuk it in the bin:lol:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yeah its called sharkin lol xx


You're talking funny again!! X


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> take off your pants - put them over your nose..................if your seafood smells like that - fuk it in the bin:lol:


Not wearing any  x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Not wearing any  x


i just got hard pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sausage roll was lovely Ben 

I'll have you know fitness first houses 92% of Mansfield homosexuals, all the dumbells over 40kg are covered in dust and the locker rooms smell like the perfume counter at Boots :lol:

What more do you want from a gym 

That's a real alpha place to be, I see people growing as I'm in there.... Mainly the crotch region :lol:

I'll come and see you Friday, how about a session around 2pm ish....?? Up to you mate


----------



## Richie186

R0BR0ID said:


> Sausage roll was lovely Ben
> 
> I'll have you know fitness first houses 92% of Mansfield homosexuals, all the dumbells over 40kg are covered in dust and the locker rooms smell like the perfume counter at Boots :lol:
> 
> What more do you want from a gym
> 
> That's a real alpha place to be, I see people growing as I'm in there.... Mainly the crotch region :lol:
> 
> I'll come and see you Friday, how about a session around 2pm ish....?? Up to you mate


92% homosexual? Where did you say this gym was?


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Sausage roll was lovely Ben
> 
> I'll have you know fitness first houses 92% of Mansfield homosexuals, all the dumbells over 40kg are covered in dust and the locker rooms smell like the perfume counter at Boots :lol:
> 
> What more do you want from a gym
> 
> That's a real alpha place to be, I see people growing as I'm in there.... Mainly the crotch region :lol:
> 
> I'll come and see you Friday, how about a session around 2pm ish....?? Up to you mate


ok will do that then, wht would you like to train so i dont do it twice lol.. however in your case i think my second time around could help you out a little pmsl !!


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Not wearing any  x


andyou are at the gym deadlifting?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 92% homosexual? Where did you say this gym was?


Pmsl, next to the YMCA


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> andyou are at the gym deadlifting?


either that or on her back letting a lobster tail flap about in her sushi holder pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok will do that then, wht would you like to train so i dont do it twice lol.. however in your case i think my second time around could help you out a little pmsl !!


I was going to say chest seen as I did it monday ....... Sup to you, I'll be resting tomorrow anyway


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I was going to say chest seen as I did it monday ....... Sup to you, I'll be resting tomorrow anyway


ok chest it will be... fcukin bring it on ... 150 kg press this week then X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok chest it will be... fcukin bring it on ... 150 kg press this week then X


I'll stand and watch then lol

I'll struggle at 50% of that :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll stand and watch then lol
> 
> *I'll struggle at 50% of that* :lol:


nowt new there then lol... will be good to hurt you again bro X


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> andyou are at the gym deadlifting?


Nope, granny pants for Deadlifting uri lol x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Nope, granny pants for Deadlifting uri lol x


YUK . im soft again !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> YUK . im soft again !!!


where as I'M solid........thats the difference pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> where as I'M solid........thats the difference pmsl


you go for it bro... make sure theres no fcukin apples left in them though first lol !!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> YUK . im soft again !!!


Ok Deadlifting in frenchies then x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> nowt new there then lol... will be good to hurt you again bro X


Pmsl!

So when I can't lift the kiddie winks up at the weekend I'll have you to blame


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> where as I'M solid........thats the difference pmsl


   x


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> So when I can't lift the kiddie winks up at the weekend I'll have you to blame


it will help you stop getting arrested then ya filthy cnut.. leave the kids alone. go and play with your own kids ffs haha X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ok Deadlifting in frenchies then x


yes thats better now i would lol X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> it will help you stop getting arrested then ya filthy cnut.. leave the kids alone. go and play with your own kids ffs haha X


Rumbled me :lol:


----------



## flinty90

right fcukpigs im off to blast something at the gym.. probably back or might give legs a smash .. will see how i feel when i get there lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> right fcukpigs im off to blast something at the gym.. probably back or might give legs a smash .. will see how i feel when i get there lol !!


Have a good one!!


----------



## Queenie

Evening cnuts xx


----------



## Richie186

RXQueenie said:


> Evening cnuts xx


Evening queenie. How the fcuk are ya? :cool2:


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> you guys always make me laugh - I think I need to be taught a lesson in the art of putting people down with words! Xx


i think it s called bullying to be honest but of a banterish nature .......you stupid cow :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Richie186 said:


> Evening queenie. How the fcuk are ya? :cool2:


Fvcking awesome - had a fvcking great shoulder workout. Fvckity fvck! X


----------



## Replicator

you just have to love this thread Flint


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> i think it s called bullying to be honest but of a banterish nature .......you stupid cow :lol:


Haaaaaaa I see what u did there 

I didn't want to say in public, but you're looking a little skinny babe?

  xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Haaaaaaa I see what u did there
> 
> I didn't want to say in public, but you're looking a little skinny babe?
> 
> xx


oh come on RX .thats pathetic ..if thats all youve got I would give up now . :whistling: ..............I liked it better when you swore .......like a common whore :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> oh come on RX .thats pathetic ..if thats all youve got I would give up now . :whistling: ..............I liked it better when you swore .......like a common whore :lol:


Lol I'm actually rubbish at this. I'm just too nice! Which clearly makes u a cnut because it comes so naturally to u  xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I'm actually rubbish at this. I'm just too nice! Which clearly makes u a cnut because it comes so naturally to u  xx


LOL ..thats a bit better .......your getting the hang of it xx  ............ but yes too nice .................nowt wrang wi that lass ya cnut :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> LOL ..thats a bit better .......your getting the hang of it xx  ............ but yes too nice .................nowt wrang wi that lass ya cnut :whistling:


You lost me with the word "nowt" - and wtf "wi"? Isn't that a games console? Xx


----------



## flinty90

hey i have had 2 people in the gym see me tonight and comment on how Big and fcukin good i was looking... i was walking around with a fcukin head like a zeppelin i was very happy...

also i swear it put another 3 inch on my chest lol...

fcukin love it when people notice.. im getting more and more addicted to this shizzle X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hey i have had 2 people in the gym see me tonight and comment on how Big and fcukin good i was looking... i was walking around with a fcukin head like a zeppelin i was very happy...
> 
> also i swear it put another 3 inch on my chest lol...
> 
> fcukin love it when people notice.. im getting more and more addicted to this shizzle X


Roll on Friday then!!

By the way, that 3 inch on your chest was me trying to get a cheeky t1t [email protected] 

Seriously though, haven't seen you in a good 8 weeks so can't wait to see how your looking bro  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Roll on Friday then!!
> 
> By the way, that 3 inch on your chest was me trying to get a cheeky t1t [email protected]
> 
> Seriously though, haven't seen you in a good 8 weeks so can't wait to see how your looking bro  x


LMFAO... a nice soapy t1tw4ank !!! im hoping you do see a big difference bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LMFAO... a nice soapy t1tw4ank !!! im hoping you do see a big difference bro !!!


I'm positive I will mate


----------



## George-Bean

Did someone mention free soapy [email protected]? Are pictures allowed ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Did someone mention free soapy [email protected]? Are pictures allowed ;-D


sorry bro, only Rob is allowed them.. his willy is the only one that fits in between my cleavage pmsl


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> hey i have had 2 people in the gym see me tonight and comment on how Big and fcukin good i was looking... i was walking around with a fcukin head like a zeppelin i was very happy...
> 
> also i swear it put another 3 inch on my chest lol...
> 
> fcukin love it when people notice.. im getting more and more addicted to this shizzle X


A nice shot on the arm (as opposed to shot in the quad/delt) when you get compliments. Well done mate, hope this spurs you on. You'll need a bigger crash helmet if your head keeps swelling!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sorry bro, only Rob is allowed them.. his willy is the only one that fits in between my cleavage pmsl


At £6 a go I reckon its worth it :lol:

Best pre-workout there is!!


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> You lost me with the word "nowt" - and wtf "wi"? Isn't that a games console? Xx


nowt is short for nothing and wi is short for with ye daft **** xx :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey i have had 2 people in the gym see me tonight and comment on how Big and fcukin good i was looking... i was walking around with a fcukin head like a zeppelin i was very happy...
> 
> also i swear it put another 3 inch on my chest lol...
> 
> fcukin love it when people notice.. im getting more and more addicted to this shizzle X


Just a shame they had white sticks tho m8 :lol: ..............seriously tho good man.... get in there ...does ye better than 10 hours of cardio LOL


----------



## The L Man




----------



## Queenie

The L Man said:


> View attachment 87973


L man u are a legend  x


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> L man u are a legend  x


NO rx ..you had your chance there and could have said Leg end............ bwahahaahahahahah :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> NO rx ..you had your chance there and could have said Leg end............ bwahahaahahahahah :lol:


Goddammit youre gonna have to pre approve my posts lol x


----------



## The L Man

One more for the big man as it was his bday the other day. Taken from your gallery flinty hope you don't mind:


----------



## flinty90

The L Man said:


> One more for the big man as it was his bday the other day. Taken from your gallery flinty hope you don't mind:
> 
> View attachment 87974


Lol awesome. will use it when i get home. reps to you sir x


----------



## biglbs

The L Man said:


> One more for the big man as it was his bday the other day. Taken from your gallery flinty hope you don't mind:
> 
> View attachment 87974


That is great man,repped,lol


----------



## flinty90

hey guys, just back from gym did shoulders session tonight, fel fcukin awesome...

wont go into detail as i cant be a$$ed tp type it all but basically

rear delts 7 sets various exercises 15 reps

side delts 4 sets seated raises 20 reps per set

front delts 2 sets 15 reps per set

shoulder press 3 sets 15 reps

shrugs 4 sets 15 reps first 3 and a 50 rep superset (weight dropped )

no pain whatsoever apart from the pain of training them lol...

feel great ...

had a shike, now for chicken and stir fry !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> hey guys, just back from gym did shoulders session tonight, fel fcukin awesome...
> 
> wont go into detail as i cant be a$$ed tp type it all but basically
> 
> rear delts 7 sets various exercises 15 reps
> 
> side delts 4 sets seated raises 20 reps per set
> 
> front delts 2 sets 15 reps per set
> 
> shoulder press 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> shrugs 4 sets 15 reps first 3 and a 50 rep superset (weight dropped )
> 
> no pain whatsoever apart from the pain of training them lol...
> 
> feel great ...
> 
> had a shike, now for chicken and stir fry !!!


Sounds good flinty. Glad the shoulder was pain free. Took your advise on my latest shoulder workout and done more rear felt work. Had that great tight feeling that we all love the next day. Cheers mate. X


----------



## Queenie

Glad you're feeling good flints!! Xx


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sounds good flinty. Glad the shoulder was pain free. Took your advise on my latest shoulder workout and done more rear felt work. Had that great tight feeling that we all love the next day. Cheers mate. X


No probs mate i have done the exact same routine tonight i love it.. really feels balanced for me that way..


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Glad you're feeling good flints!! Xx


Thanks queenie latifah xx


----------



## Milky

Lad at my gym said l look thinner every time he see's me, so l am going the other way !


----------



## George-Bean

great news with the shoulder.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Lad at my gym said l look thinner every time he see's me, so l am going the other way !


What do you mean other way mate. you getting skinny bro lol..


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> great news with the shoulder.


Yes mate. my pressing was at 40 kg so really light to start with but felt good.. and as it was second to ladt exersice it wasnt that bad really weight wise..


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> What do you mean other way mate. you getting skinny bro lol..


Yeah by the sounds of it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah by the sounds of it.


Ouch... i know that will be fcukin with your head. but just think when your leaned up and then its clean bulk time x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey guys, just back from gym did shoulders session tonight, fel fcukin awesome...
> 
> wont go into detail as i cant be a$$ed tp type it all but basically
> 
> rear delts 7 sets various exercises 15 reps
> 
> side delts 4 sets seated raises 20 reps per set
> 
> front delts 2 sets 15 reps per set
> 
> shoulder press 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> shrugs 4 sets 15 reps first 3 and a 50 rep superset (weight dropped )
> 
> no pain whatsoever apart from the pain of training them lol...
> 
> feel great ...
> 
> had a shike, now for chicken and stir fry !!!


good to hear flinty ..take it easy m8


----------



## TELBOR

Ready to hurt me tomorrow?! 

Then a gym session :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Ready to hurt me tomorrow?!
> 
> Then a gym session :lol:


was born to fcukin hurt you ya cnut... fancy a bi's and tri's session ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> was born to fcukin hurt you ya cnut... fancy a bi's and tri's session ???


Oooo an arm day........


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oooo an arm day........


dam right i got a wedding on saturday want to be bulging that pinstripe shirt the fcuk out bro lol... and not just the gut this time haha !!!


----------



## biglbs

Glad that went without pain,nice work,be lucky too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dam right i got a wedding on saturday want to be bulging that pinstripe shirt the fcuk out bro lol... and not just the gut this time haha !!!


Haha good for you mate, why the hell not!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> was born to fcukin hurt you ya cnut... fancy a bi's and tri's session ???


Lol, yeah can do mate, still got doms from chest session pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty - if u have a wedding - surely its time to site in a load of gear oil to bi's tris on each arm bro???


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty - if u have a wedding - surely its time to site in a load of gear oil to bi's tris on each arm bro???


well im due for a gram in today mate .. might just do that lol.. with synthol pmsl !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well im due for a gram in today mate .. might just do that lol.. with synthol pmsl !!


Stab it straight in your winkle for the buldging trousers look


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Stab it straight in your winkle for the buldging trousers look


wdding day double up surely?? - get a gram in each arm - or you'll look a skinny poof lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Stab it straight in your winkle for the buldging trousers look


no need bro, im fcukin always bulging in my trousers.. an elastic band around the base of your penis for 15 hours always makes it bulge pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> wdding day double up surely?? - get a gram in each arm - or you'll look a skinny poof lol


Agreed 

1g in each bicep before this afternoon!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed
> 
> 1g in each bicep before this afternoon!!


you first bro lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you first bro lol


Pmsl, don't temp me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl, don't temp me :lol:


Just get on with it you filthy cvnt!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just get on with it you filthy cvnt!!!


i know mate he is such a fcukin drama queen... he is a dirty cnut now and he will always be a dirty cnut... he thinks whilst he isnt taking gear though he has a excuse for bieng small lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i know mate he is such a fcukin drama queen... he is a dirty cnut now and he will always be a dirty cnut... he thinks whilst he isnt taking gear though he has a excuse for bieng small lol...


Pmsl! I've always been small, that's my excuse for 99% of things


----------



## flinty90

ok just done my little job.. was going to go out on bike but its fcukin slinging it down here and im not going out int fcukin rain for sake of a hour on the bike.. if it clears up a bit later i shall do some ...

just chilling now until i go to gym in a bit to roast some bi's and tri's show rodney Rob what he has been missing lol....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i know mate he is such a fcukin drama queen... he is a dirty cnut now and he will always be a dirty cnut... he thinks whilst he isnt taking gear though he has a excuse for bieng small lol...


LOL he'll be blaming bad genetics next the skinny boyband cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL he'll be blaming bad genetics next the skinny boyband cvnt


Don't be jealous bro :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't be jealous bro :lol:


I'll try and hold back the envy


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks for the session mate :thumb:

As predicted your looking awesome!! Still got a stupidly big back ya **** 

Strong as fook with more stamina than needed, felt like a right pussy pmsl

Good to see you though and Mike


----------



## flinty90

cheers bro. you dont still look bad to be fair mate, and your strength definitely dont seem to have dwindled too much, maybe just lacking that last bit of staying power but that will come back very fast mate..

was a good session to finish the week, will be good if you come again and i can show you some of the other session we have been doing there fcukin immense especially the back sessions lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. you dont still look bad to be fair mate, and your strength definitely dont seem to have dwindled too much, maybe just lacking that last bit of staying power but that will come back very fast mate..
> 
> was a good session to finish the week, will be good if you come again and i can show you some of the other session we have been doing there fcukin immense especially the back sessions lol !!


Roll on the back session


----------



## flinty90

just been out on mountain bike for 45 minutes whilst rain has held off, cant explain how much i enjoy it, its same sort of freedom as my motorbike but with the good feeling of blowing out your a$$ lol...

really getting into it and definitely going to be investing in a better bike very soon..

Just getting my stuff ready in a bit for the big wedding tomorrow, quite looking forward to a few beers and some nice food.. yes i deserve a few beers so will enjoy them (mmm guinness)

the hotel has a pool too so will have a few laps sunday morning aswell as another bike ride when back home !!


----------



## luther1

Will you put up a pic of you all ponced up bro,is the Mohawk staying?


----------



## luther1

Talking of bikes,I rode my bike from here to Paris last year for help for heroes. Riding through the French countryside was lovely,the roads were perfect,it was a fantastic three days. So much to See that you normally miss when you're driving


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Talking of bikes,I rode my bike from here to Paris last year for help for heroes. Riding through the French countryside was lovely,the roads were perfect,it was a fantastic three days. So much to See that you normally miss when you're driving


wow thats awesome mate , how many miles did that end up bieng ???


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Will you put up a pic of you all ponced up bro,is the Mohawk staying?


yes mate im going to have a little trim tonight to clean it up , and yes of course i will post pics of me togged up.... im just undecided on tie or not though... i have packed one just in case but will see, i might do a tie and non tie shot lol X


----------



## luther1

I think it's about 250. No main roads,just quiet town type roads all the way. Perfect weather and raised £15,000. Finished off down the champs élysées that day before the tour de France started,and rode round the arc de triumphed as a finale


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I think it's about 250. No main roads,just quiet town type roads all the way. Perfect weather and raised £15,000. Finished off down the champs élysées that day before the tour de France started,and rode round the arc de triumphed as a finale


sounds mint mate .... most i have done in one stint on a mountain bike was 46 miles.... i was fcukin mullered by end of it lol...


----------



## luther1

The wedding I went to a couple of weeks ago,the groom,best man and page boys didn't wear ties,it looked quite cool


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Will you put up a pic of you all ponced up bro,is the Mohawk staying?


Never mind the pic of him all dolled up, I want to see a pic of him in his tight Lycra cycling shorts, wrap around shades and pink cycle helmet.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Never mind the pic of him all dolled up, I want to see a pic of him in his tight Lycra cycling shorts, wrap around shades and pink cycle helmet.


fcuk the lycra shorts, i really just dont get them at all.. WHY ?? wrap around shades may be a new purchase for me, and the helmet although not pink is something i will be getting next..

a young 13 year old mate of my sons got killed on sunday, knocked off his bike, was having an afternoon ride with his grandad, very sad ...


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Never mind the pic of him all dolled up, I want to see a pic of him in his tight Lycra cycling shorts, wrap around shades and pink cycle helmet.


I'd like to see his purple helmet


----------



## Milky

Where are you staying mate ?

somwhere nice l hope.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty's pic is posted in his dress up on the shaving arm pits thread


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Where are you staying mate ?
> 
> somwhere nice l hope.


stopping here bro http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/travel/xvhpb-peterborough-marriott-hotel/


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'd like to see his purple helmet


anytime sweety ,, just ask Kay for pictures lol !!!


----------



## Queenie

I've never seen u all dolled up flints  def get these pics up tomorrow...

I notice how none of the boys requesting pics from u ended their posts with a "nohomo" - either really comfortable with their masculinity...

... Or all raging gays... Xx


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> fcuk the lycra shorts, i really just dont get them at all.. WHY ?? wrap around shades may be a new purchase for me, and the helmet although not pink is something i will be getting next..
> 
> a young 13 year old mate of my sons got killed on sunday, knocked off his bike, was having an afternoon ride with his grandad, very sad ...


 that's terrible. Poor little fella.


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> I've never seen u all dolled up flints  def get these pics up tomorrow...
> 
> I notice how none of the boys requesting pics from u ended their posts with a "nohomo" - either really comfortable with their masculinity...
> 
> ... Or all raging gays... Xx


I forgot to put loads of ****. Not wrong with checking out a brothers love gun


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> I forgot to put loads of ****. Not wrong with checking out a brothers love gun


Haha!! I honestly didn't know that this was acceptable behaviour xx


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I forgot to put loads of ****. Not wrong with checking out a brothers love gun


hey i am not a gay but i never say never.. i might fcukin love it !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> hey i am not a gay but i never say never.. i might fcukin love it !!!


I quite enjoyed my Bangkok ladyboy experience!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I quite enjoyed my Bangkok ladyboy experience!


why wouldnt you bro ?? i believe the final sequence is all the same no matter what its in or up or around lol


----------



## Richie186

RXQueenie said:


> I've never seen u all dolled up flints  def get these pics up tomorrow...
> 
> I notice how none of the boys requesting pics from u ended their posts with a "nohomo" - either really comfortable with their masculinity...
> 
> ... Or all raging gays... Xx


I agree with Luther, **** as fcuk, not bothered!


----------



## TELBOR

Someone mention ladyboy........ :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Someone mention ladyboy........ :lol:


evening bitch lol X


----------



## luther1

I've got Jen coming round later and because I knocked her on the head earlier in the week she told me she wants to see me,have a drink down the road,then back to mine for make up sex. Who the fcuk am I to argue? Body like that welsh slapper that slept with Ryan Griggs. Going to have a couple of lager and limes then a drink from the furry cup


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> evening bitch lol X


Evening hoe!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've got Jen coming round later and because I knocked her on the head earlier in the week she told me she wants to see me,have a drink down the road,then back to mine for make up sex. Who the fcuk am I to argue? Body like that welsh slapper that slept with Ryan Griggs. Going to have a couple of lager and limes then a drink from the furry cup


is this the hairdresser ???


----------



## flinty90

And luther its now nearly 9 pm lol are you in a different time zone, or am i getting old cos in half hour im thinking about my coco and fcukin slippers ready for bed never mind getting ready to go out for a few and then sex lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've got Jen coming round later and because I knocked her on the head earlier in the week she told me she wants to see me,have a drink down the road,then back to mine for make up sex. Who the fcuk am I to argue? Body like that welsh slapper that slept with Ryan Griggs. Going to have a couple of lager and limes then a drink from the furry cup


Saw her earlier today mate..... Enjoy the cream pie I left for you :lol:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> is this the hairdresser ???


No,having sensible text talk with the hairdresser,I think it's a bit cat and mouse who's going to ask each other out. Jens the one from the gym that I've been seeing since Easter,but dumped her for the bird I met at the wedding. Meeting a bird tomorrow in her lunch break for dinner,will get a pic because she's stunning,works in a beauticians


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> And luther its now nearly 9 pm lol are you in a different time zone, or am i getting old cos in half hour im thinking about my coco and fcukin slippers ready for bed never mind getting ready to go out for a few and then sex lol


I've not even got in the shower yet. She's coming round just after 10, the pub is a two minute walk then it's back doors time. She fcuking loves it


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> I've not even got in the shower yet. She's coming round just after 10, the pub is a two minute walk then it's back doors time. She fcuking loves it


Who's back doors, yours or hers?


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Who's back doors, yours or hers?


Hopefully mine,if not I'll buy her a strap on tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> No,having sensible text talk with the hairdresser,I think it's a bit cat and mouse who's going to ask each other out. Jensen the one from the gym that I've been seeing since Easter,but dumped her for the bird I met at the wedding. Meeting a bird tomorrow in her lunch break for dinner,will get a pic because she's stunning,works in a beauticians


what does she do empty the fcukin nail dip trays and the bins..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> what does she do empty the fcukin nail dip trays and the bins..


She's carb overloaded since that pic


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what does she do empty the fcukin nail dip trays and the bins..


Pmsl, beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> what does she do empty the fcukin nail dip trays and the bins..


Ffs I trusted u with that pic! And please don't take the p1ss it took me ages to grease my hair up like that, I literally had to dip it in a tub of oil at the chippie xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ffs I trusted u with that pic! And please don't take the p1ss it took me ages to grease my hair up like that, I literally had to dip it in a tub of oil at the chippie xx


fcuk off is that you she has some size on her arms pmsl !!! xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off is that you she has some size on her arms pmsl !!! xx


Amazing tits too!! Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Amazing tits too!! Xx


yeah and you havent got brown eyes pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

oh and she has fcukin better fashion sense lmfao XX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> oh and she has fcukin better fashion sense lmfao XX


CNUT!!!! Pmsl xx


----------



## luther1

And she's doesn't stink of stale cum


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> And she's doesn't stink of stale cum


Haha, chance would be a fine thing! Xx


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> And she's doesn't stink of stale cum


cant knock anyone for that, i do too !!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Haha, chance would be a fine thing! Xx


yukkk lol... just put a pair of luthers socks on and problem solved !!!


----------



## luther1

Had one pint and I'm absolutely bolloxed haha


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Had one pint and I'm absolutely bolloxed haha


That will be the fact u weigh as much as an empty suitcase.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Had one pint and I'm absolutely bolloxed haha


Looks like she will be dildoing your aris again then lol...


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Ffs I trusted u with that pic! And please don't take the p1ss it took me ages to grease my hair up like that, I literally had to dip it in a tub of oil at the chippie xx


according to the post above RX you my girl are getting your fudge packed for ye tonight :lol:


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Amazing tits too!! Xx


yea I know :wink:


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Haha, chance would be a fine thing! Xx


 :ban: :nono: :thumbdown: :w00t: :no: :surrender:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> :ban: :nono: :thumbdown: :w00t: :no: :surrender:


Why why?? Lol xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Why why?? Lol xx


I know its all in fun and all that but just makes you sound like a right tawdry docks worker ..............shame :crying:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> I know its all in fun and all that but just makes you sound like a right tawdry docks worker ..............shame :crying:


Oh ok sorry x


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Oh ok sorry x


That better ......forgiven..........what you doing on here at this time anyway x


----------



## George-Bean

Morning flintster, I see your journals as dirty as a rats @ss in a sewer again ;-D I don't like change so it suits me ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Morning flintster, I see your journals as dirty as a rats @ss in a sewer again ;-D I don't like change so it suits me ;-D


yeah bro . looks like the filth squad have been out in force overnight again lol...

its a good job they have a home here, otherwise they would be fcuked pmsl !!!

how you doing anyway.. im not on long got to get off to this wedding and get some guinness in me X


----------



## flinty90

ok quick question, how come when you know you are going to be naughty IE food and drink , why do you ****e up feeling your leanest and best ever pmsl !!! is it guilt >??


----------



## George-Bean

We wanna see pics of you in yer new togs later.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> We wanna see pics of you in yer new togs later.


You will bro dont worry. might even have my c0ck hang out front of zip for adult lounge pic lol..


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> You will bro dont worry. might even have my c0ck hang out front of zip for adult lounge pic lol..


Adult lounge plus text to queenie lol x


----------



## George-Bean

hope ya got good zoom then for that liddle pecker. lol (god Ive been dragged down to the level of this thread lmao)


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Adult lounge plus text to queenie lol x


havent you had enough of my winkle pics chick pmsl X


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> You will bro dont worry. might even have my c0ck hang out front of zip for adult lounge pic lol..


We want you to get hammered and post a video of you dancing too!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> We want you to get hammered and post a video of you dancing too!


i might be hammered bro lol... but dancing mmmmm we will see ..


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> havent you had enough of my winkle pics chick pmsl X


It's been a while big boy  x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> It's been a while big boy  x


you sure that was me ???? lol dont sound like me X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> you sure that was me ???? lol dont sound like me X


Pmsl!!! Xx


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day mate!!

Surprisingly I can still move my arms


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good day mate!!
> 
> Surprisingly I can still move my arms


thats cos you pussied out on the weights and did drop sets into the what we lifters like to call (9 YEAR OLD GIRL ZONE) pmsl ...

cheers bro im running late but cant get myself off here.. missus is doing all runing around and i can guarantee i will be moaning at her in 15 minutes cos she not ready i will stand up put clothes on and stand by front door waiting for my fcukin look at me arent i great medal.. pmsl !!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good day mate!!
> 
> Surprisingly I can still move my arms


Well done! Lol x


----------



## Kennyken

Flinty i was in your neck of the woods wed....Had to pick some keys up from macclesfield shopping centre then drive to buxton....what a drive through the hills


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Flinty i was in your neck of the woods wed....Had to pick some keys up from macclesfield shopping centre then drive to buxton....what a drive through the hills


cool mate, would be awesome if that was my neck of the woods, ya thick cnut lol !!!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> cool mate, would be awesome if that was my neck of the woods, ya thick cnut lol !!!


lol sorry wrong person. wrong conversation ....fail


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thats cos you pussied out on the weights and did drop sets into the what we lifters like to call (9 YEAR OLD GIRL ZONE) pmsl ...
> 
> cheers bro im running late but cant get myself off here.. missus is doing all runing around and i can guarantee i will be moaning at her in 15 minutes cos she not ready i will stand up put clothes on and stand by front door waiting for my fcukin look at me arent i great medal.. pmsl !!!


Oi! I started at the same weights as you lot... Just mixed it up my own way didn't I :lol:

Pmsl! Sounds about right mate, guarantee something will be forgotten  Say hi for me btw x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Well done! Lol x


Why thank you :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty will be doing the hokey cokey about now ;-D


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> Flinty will be doing the hokey cokey about now ;-D


Doing the 'embarrassing dad' dance  x


----------



## George-Bean

posted that two hours ago, he will be hitting the buffet now, cakes, trifle, lard filled pork pies, sausage rolls, the drink will be telling his brain "Its meat, how bad can it be".


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> posted that two hours ago, he will be hitting the buffet now, cakes, trifle, lard filled pork pies, sausage rolls, the drink will be telling his brain "Its meat, how bad can it be".


and back to the xxxxxxxxx size t shirt for a week :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

He looks happy though


----------



## Queenie

Rapidough   xx


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Why thank you :lol:


Speeeeeeeeeach?!!?!?!


----------



## George-Bean

Well its 8;30am and Flinty hasnt surfaced, he must have got smashed, he only normally sleeps for five minutes a night!


----------



## MURPHYZ

he's hiding in shame, he munched a whole buffet table, either that or he was completely bladdered and passed out in a hedge somewhere.


----------



## Queenie

Where is he???!!!! Xx


----------



## flinty90

Im here cnuts l.. had an awesome day. on phone at minute so will post more when im on laptop x


----------



## flinty90

hey guys... wedding yesterday went really well. very nice hotel, but unfortunately so where the bar prices lol...

was good to catch up with my family some that i havent seen for years..

had a few guinness but was spot on food wise didnt eat any buffet at night just had my meal (pork chop and mash) with pate to start, i even gave my pudding to my aunty lol...

so all in all i was just naughty having a few pints etc...

just chilling today and recovering lol...

heres a pic of me my mum and my uncle that i havent seen for 10 years.. bless him he is just getting over bowel cancer (well i say getting over he isnt long out of his treatments)

top bloke though very dry sense of humour and tells it like it is lol


----------



## yannyboy

Lovely pic mate, you look huge even covered up


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Lovely pic mate, you look huge even covered up


thanks mate im getting there lol....


----------



## flinty90

heres another one with my uncle Dave


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> heres another one with my uncle Dave
> 
> View attachment 88327


Not sure uncle Dave wanted that kiss, lol


----------



## luther1

Looking very smart bro and a very broad too. Did any family comment on weight loss? No stomach in those pics,we're you breathing in? Ha


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Not sure uncle Dave wanted that kiss, lol


he fcukin loved it mate, he was really happy to get out and about and with his family !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Looking very smart bro and a very broad too. Did any family comment on weight loss? No stomach in those pics,we're you breathing in? Ha


no i wasnt breathing in you cnut..... and yeah had a lot of comments about how i looked, especially my cousin that was getting married , he said fcuk me your getting big, how you doing it lol... i said plenty of protein and gym :whistling:


----------



## luther1

To be fair bro,it's hard to tell people's size from a pic on their own,but stood next to regular people,you do look a fcuking unit


----------



## flinty90

me and wifey


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> To be fair bro,it's hard to tell people's size from a pic on their own,but stood next to regular people,you do look a fcuking unit


yeah lol i never looked at myself as small though bro, maybe you lot seem to think im not actually any fair size lol.... like you say a pic on your own its hard to tell


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah lol i never looked at myself as small though bro, maybe you lot seem to think im not actually any fair size lol.... like you say a pic on your own its hard to tell


You know what I mean you cnut. In our Avis and gym pics etc we might look, tall,short,fat,muscles etc,but next to normal folk it's when we all stand out. Gonna find me a couple of little cuts to stand in the middle of for my update pics


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You know what I mean you cnut. In our Avis and gym pics etc we might look, tall,short,fat,muscles etc,but next to normal folk it's when we all stand out. Gonna find me a couple of little cuts to stand in the middle of for my update pics


lol works a treat ... you look massive in your avi bro, at the side of those fcukin bedpost rails lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah lol i never looked at myself as small though bro, maybe you lot seem to think im not actually any fair size lol.... like you say a pic on your own its hard to tell


I have and still do, and now l feel anorexic !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have and still do, and now l feel anorexic !


lol.. i feel big and throbbin mate ... but seriously i do feel good at minute ...x


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3276394 said:


> lol.. i feel big and throbbin mate ... but seriously i do feel good at minute ...x


Now l feel fitter and healthier than l have in a while so its a strange one.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Now l feel fitter and healthier than l have in a while so its a strange one.


yeah size versus health and fitness ???? tough one to call, only you know your answer to that question bro !!


----------



## Leigh

You look very good, Flinty. Great pics


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> You look very good, Flinty. Great pics


why hello there lol.. good to see you with a head chick pmsl !!! X and thank you


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> why hello there lol.. good to see you with a head chick pmsl !!! X and thank you


Yes, I do actually have a head! (somewhat blurry, I now notice but when I loaded it yesterday, it was via my phone lol) I need a better one - Head and photo

I went to a wedding too, last night, and had positive comments from lots of old friends that I haven't seen for years.


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Yes, I do actually have a head! (somewhat blurry, I now notice but when I loaded it yesterday, it was via my phone lol) I need a better one - Head and photo
> 
> I went to a wedding too, last night, and had positive comments from lots of old friends that I haven't seen for years.


makes you walk a bit taller babe dont it X

have some reppage !!!


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> makes you walk a bit taller babe dont it X
> 
> have some reppage !!!


Yes, it surely did x

Thanks for reppage - reciprocated!


----------



## Richie186

Looking good flintser. A proper unit. You also look genuinely happy too. Great to see mate. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Looking good flintser. A proper unit. You also look genuinely happy too. Great to see mate. X


yeah thanks mate, i do feel very happy with my lot at the minute X


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> Yes, I do actually have a head! (somewhat blurry, I now notice but when I loaded it yesterday, it was via my phone lol) I need a better one - Head and photo
> 
> I went to a wedding too, last night, and had positive comments from lots of old friends that I haven't seen for years.


Did they say they preferred you when you were a fat Cnut?


----------



## MURPHYZ

luther1 said:


> Did they say they preferred you when you were a fat Cnut?


yes they did cos fat Cnuts are jolly.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Did they say they preferred you when you were a fat Cnut?


Now now, he's still a ku*t...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Now now, he's still a ku*t...


Leigh is not a cnut !!!


----------



## flinty90

well i have had such a good weekend im fcukin on a downer already thinking about tomorrow at work... W4nk when your on a come down...


----------



## Uriel

got you vm bro and looked at the pics - u look very sexy and i want to do you up the wrong un

here - in return is a pic of me just out my hotel scratcher this morning - pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> got you vm bro and looked at the pics - u look very sexy and i want to do you up the wrong un
> 
> here - in return is a pic of me just out my hotel scratcher this morning - pmsl
> 
> View attachment 88345


lol wtf.... you in a hotel or lookng out the porthole on a fcukin boat lol !! wish you were just sneaking the end of your love rod out the side of that towel like a shy little turtles head pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> got you vm bro and looked at the pics - u look very sexy and i want to do you up the wrong un
> 
> here - in return is a pic of me just out my hotel scratcher this morning - pmsl
> 
> View attachment 88345


Fcuking machine!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

yep if i had a tiny little cockle like that, I'd hide it behind a towel to, rest of ya aint bad tho.


----------



## Uriel

Breeny said:


> yep if i had a tiny little cockle like that, I'd hide it behind a towel to, rest of ya aint bad tho.


mate if 7.5" of angry cnut club up your stench trench isnt enough - its more your issue than mine lol........i aint had a complaint yet


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> mate if 7.5" of angry cnut club up your stench trench isnt enough - its more your issue than mine lol........i aint had a complaint yet


pics or "noc0ck "


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> pics or "noc0ck "


 :lol: you are dying to get a pic of my piece in your [email protected] tank


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> mate if *7.5" of angry cnut club up your stench trench* isnt enough - its more your issue than mine lol........i aint had a complaint yet


Just like a Barbara Cartland novel, lol


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Just like a Barbara Cartland novel, lol


 :lol: Mills & Boone


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> :lol: you are dying to get a pic of my piece in your [email protected] tank


well you keep promising but i get fcuk all .... are you worried about us taking this to the next level bro ??


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well you keep promising but i get fcuk all .... are you worried about us taking this to the next level bro ??


i will email you a pic of my cock if you like bro......just let me know if you use it to crank your starting hanle - i like that sh1t lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i will email you a pic of my cock if you like bro......just let me know if you use it to crank your starting hanle - i like that sh1t lol


well i will send you one back too mate.. or ask any of the women on here for copies lol.. mind you i will do the same probably pmsl X


----------



## George-Bean

Great pics flinty, reps for giving yer uncle a peck, I bet he loved the closeness.

Glad ya had a good time at the wedding, nothing like a good family do.

Uriel, no pic no willy!


----------



## MURPHYZ

lol, pair of inverted cockle cnuts.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Great pics flinty, reps for giving yer uncle a peck, I bet he loved the closeness.
> 
> Glad ya had a good time at the wedding, nothing like a good family do.
> 
> Uriel, no pic no willy!


thanks mate i did promise you pics of my attire lol !!! i actually took a tie but decided against it...


----------



## Uriel

George-Bean said:


> Uriel, no pic no willy!


WTF? - you have a reconstructed oic of cro magnon man crossed with fuking homer simpson......but I have to put my naked penis here for all to see?

OK - Fine but flinty's journal might get moved etc


----------



## Leigh

Uriel said:


> WTF? - you have a reconstructed oic of cro magnon man crossed with fuking homer simpson......but I have to put my naked penis here for all to see?
> 
> OK - Fine but flinty's journal might get moved etc


right .... must just keep refreshing so I don't miss anything before the journal gets whisked away ......


----------



## Uriel

i wouldnt do that to poor flinty - i have too much respect for his journal - i am "no cock" lol


----------



## Leigh

lol


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little chick peas..

just shooting out to work in a minute fcukin M62 .. hopomg to get beack early ish as wer arenst stopping out this week i dont think.. well we arent today anyway that could change tomorrow..

Have a good day folks, i am very deflated from weekend i have had a really great one..

But back on the horse. 8 weeks solid graft now ready for my beach body for when we go on holiday..

will post food for today later im just outta time...

See ya later lover X


----------



## Uriel

hae a good week bro - check in when u can


----------



## Richie186

Morning flintser. Been up since 4am. Troughing down 10 egg whites and boiled ham now. Have a good week mate. X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

scrolled back 3 pages and no mention of training...journo fail 

This needs to be renamed 'OK Magazine'


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> scrolled back 3 pages and no mention of training...journo fail
> 
> This needs to be renamed 'OK Magazine'


or your could be renamed "sterile repetative boring gym banality" - just a thought lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Uriel said:


> or your could be renamed "sterile repetative boring gym banality" - just a thought lol


If it keeps you out i'll rename it!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> If it keeps you out i'll rename it!!


wow mate honoured that you popped in here bro lol. Sorry will drop more sessions in if your going to be coming regular lol. But it is a pub journal for all the local home boys and girls lol x


----------



## Replicator

[quote name='flinty90

me and wifey

View attachment 88330


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Leigh is not a cnut !!!


Correct ...............but she owns one tho


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> If it keeps you out i'll rename it!!


Yours should be called chronicles of an ar$e slapper!!! Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yours should be called chronicles of an ar$e slapper!!! Xx


You should have one called i used to care but now i dont lol. xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> You should have one called i used to care but now i dont lol. xx


Right well yours should be called 'bunch of cvnts dancing int fcukin rain' xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Right well yours should be called 'bunch of cvnts dancing int fcukin rain' xx


Lol.. i like it.. x


----------



## biglbs

Hellllo!

You ok Big guy??


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Hellllo!
> 
> You ok Big guy??


Hey bro yeah ok thanks just workin in the fcukin rain as usual lol.. cant wait to get home and smash some back int gym.. how are you doing ya beast x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro yeah ok thanks just workin in the fcukin rain as usual lol.. cant wait to get home and smash some back int gym.. how are you doing ya beast x


I am loving it all,fookin best i have been for---and i mean this----years!!!!

I would hate the H20 and bentonite combo though-pah!


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Leigh is not a cnut !!!





Replicator said:


> Correct ...............but she owns one tho


Thanks guys I don't think I am (but I have to doublecheck myself sometimes, just to be sure)

I do own one though - Agreed!x


----------



## Leigh

And I've been 'lovin' everyone lately so Reps for you both when I've been recharged xx


----------



## weeman

Leigh L said:


> Thanks guys I don't think I am (but I have to doublecheck myself sometimes, just to be sure)
> 
> I do own one though - Agreed!x


Dont believe you,need to see it (whistles innocently)


----------



## Uriel

nice to see a few more forum waifs and strays and refugees from other threads drop in to the journal flinty......it's still pish mind u lmfao......even the "serious" trainers like IB just came in to **** you off:lol:

I'd report them:whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

hmm, I must come under the waifs n strays category ;-D


----------



## Uriel

George-Bean said:


> hmm, I must come under the waifs n strays category ;-D


no atall mate - I have you filed under "them that wants to nosh flinty off" lol


----------



## George-Bean

no thanks, I don't think Ill like the taste of skinny Trevs pooh. lol


----------



## flinty90

yea fukky that Weeman and IB in my journal on same day.,..

i must have impressed them somehow lol or they have heard how great this journal is lol....

anyway just having some dinner finished Back session and im fcukin starving today... even though i have eaten all my meals as planned ..

must be the comedown from the weekend drinking session !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Uriel said:


> nice to see a few more forum waifs and strays and refugees from other threads drop in to the journal flinty......it's still pish mind u lmfao......even the "serious" trainers like IB just came in to **** you off:lol:
> 
> I'd report them:whistling:


ahh you got me!!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahh you got me!!!


LOL thanks for your input Cnut lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> LOL thanks for your input Cnut lol


is that the wedding dance Flint.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> is that the wedding dance Flint.


pretty much sums it up mate yes, i was actually cutting some shapes on the dancefloor saturday night, i must have been p1ssed lol !!!

but i bet i looked fcukin awesome (as we all do) lol...


----------



## flinty90

ok food today

started with

70 grams extreme whey 100 ml skimmed milk 400 ml water

3 boiled eggs

2 slices burgen bread

1 apple

125 gram basmati rice

1 mackeral fillet

1 cnp protein flapjack (chocolate orange) love these

1 greek yohurt

trained

1 70 gram extreme build and recover 200 ml skimmed milk 300 ml water

dinner

270 gram chicken breast

half a jacket potato (100 grams max)

2 cups of brussels and broccoli

trained back

suprinated grip pulldowns wide grip

pyramid

15 reps @ 60 kg

15 reps @ 75 kg

12 reps @ 80 kg

10 reps @ 95 kg

t bar row close grip vbar

15 reps @ 60 kg

15 reps @ 80 kg

12 reps @ 100 kg

10 reps @ 120 kg

seated low pulley row

3 sets of 15 reps @ 100 kg

1 set 0f 10 reps (single arm) @ 55 kg

DB deadlifts up into shrug..

2 sets of 15 reps using 50 kg DB's

Back feels awesome tonight really wide and thick, must be the guinness from weekend kicking in making me feel thicker lol.... sure that will go down tomorrow and throughout the week...

shift change tomorrow so will be working 5 pm until about 2 am.. w4nk shifts but at least i can get to gym in morning when i wake up ...

so all in all a good first day back...

Chest tomorrow !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah brotherin, nice workout, look like good numbers on the iron too.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Yeah brotherin, nice workout, look like good numbers on the iron too.


the numbers arent bad mate dont forget im in a defecit so there a lot lower than im usually shifting, but its all good mate i still feel like im gaining size whilst cutting fat so it cant all be bad... im continuing on lower cals now until my holiday in 7 weeks ish ....

also dropped my test down to 500 mg pr week as of this week.. will still be using a bit of decca to help joints etc !!!


----------



## George-Bean

I just made myself a cuppa tea, I shouldn't have done that to my calves tonight (mumbles to himself about Flinty saying "if you can walk away from the gym after a leg session your doing it wrong") grumble grumble grumble lol


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I just made myself a cuppa tea, I shouldn't have done that to my calves tonight (mumbles to himself about Flinty saying "if you can walk away from the gym after a leg session your doing it wrong") grumble grumble grumble lol


your a right fcukin tea belly mate.. maybe should look at cutting down on the tea a little ??


----------



## Leigh

Evening Chickadees! 

How's my favourite blokes? (Not that horrible one though:lol


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> your a right fcukin tea belly mate.. maybe should look at cutting down on the tea a little ??


I have cut down on the tea, cant give it up or Ill become part of the barbarian rabble.

If you tell me I need to give it up I'm not sure I will, so far you've starved me, crippled me and made me go to bed early every night lol.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ok food today
> 
> started with
> 
> 70 grams extreme whey 100 ml skimmed milk 400 ml water
> 
> 3 boiled eggs
> 
> 2 slices burgen bread
> 
> 1 apple
> 
> 125 gram basmati rice
> 
> 1 mackeral fillet
> 
> 1 cnp protein flapjack (chocolate orange) love these
> 
> 1 greek yohurt
> 
> trained
> 
> 1 70 gram extreme build and recover 200 ml skimmed milk 300 ml water
> 
> dinner
> 
> 270 gram chicken breast
> 
> half a jacket potato (100 grams max)
> 
> 2 cups of brussels and broccoli
> 
> trained back
> 
> suprinated grip pulldowns wide grip
> 
> pyramid
> 
> 15 reps @ 60 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 75 kg
> 
> 12 reps @ 80 kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 95 kg
> 
> t bar row close grip vbar
> 
> 15 reps @ 60 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 80 kg
> 
> 12 reps @ 100 kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 120 kg
> 
> seated low pulley row
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps @ 100 kg
> 
> 1 set 0f 10 reps (single arm) @ 55 kg
> 
> DB deadlifts up into shrug..
> 
> 2 sets of 15 reps using 50 kg DB's
> 
> Back feels awesome tonight really wide and thick, must be the guinness from weekend kicking in making me feel thicker lol.... sure that will go down tomorrow and throughout the week...
> 
> shift change tomorrow so will be working 5 pm until about 2 am.. w4nk shifts but at least i can get to gym in morning when i wake up ...
> 
> so all in all a good first day back...
> 
> Chest tomorrow !!!


GASH

where's the fuking 40kg lat side raises - ****?


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Evening Chickadees!
> 
> How's my favourite blokes? (Not that horrible one though:lol


Lol you will have to be more specific babe about which horrible one lol.. x

But were good thanks. apart from my man boobs today. dam sh1tty beer lolx hows our favourite headed woman x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> GASH
> 
> where's the fuking 40kg lat side raises - ****?


Lol i tried but my hands stayed on the floor lol. plus it was a back session you big nobbed cnut x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Lol i tried but my hands stayed on the floor lol. plus it was a back session you big nobbed cnut x


excuses excuses - you'll never be as big as me and rodzilla:lol:


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Lol you will have to be more specific babe about which horrible one lol.. x
> 
> But were good thanks. apart from my man boobs today. dam sh1tty beer lolx hows our favourite headed woman x


lol if you have to ask for specifics ... it's not you! :lol:

What's up with the man moobs? I won't ask for pics and anyway, I don't believe you have them - It's all in your mind. Your diet looks good ... Much the same as mine except you have more shakes.

I'm very good ta x Just had a yummy medium rare steak and half a jacket potato with yummy veggies. Bit tired after only getting a couple of hours sleep last night so running on fat burners lol. So out of it, I put sugar in my tea, on autopilot - Yuck!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I have cut down on the tea, cant give it up or Ill become part of the barbarian rabble.
> 
> If you tell me I need to give it up I'm not sure I will, so far you've starved me, crippled me and made me go to bed early every night lol.


No mate dont give up tea. just cut down to a couple per day x


----------



## Richie186

Where's Leigh's head gone again?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> excuses excuses - you'll never be as big as me and rodzilla:lol:


Well bro i can but dream lol..


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Where's Leigh's head gone again?


Yeah just thinking the fcukin same lol..


----------



## Leigh

Richie186 said:


> Where's Leigh's head gone again?


I can't be upsetting folk with my ugly mug! You'll be moaning about PTSD if I'm not careful! I'll be kicked off!


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> I can't be upsetting folk with my ugly mug! You'll be moaning about PTSD if I'm not careful! I'll be kicked off!


Blollocks we want head lol..


----------



## Richie186

Leigh L said:


> I can't be upsetting folk with my ugly mug! You'll be moaning about PTSD if I'm not careful! I'll be kicked off![/quote)
> 
> So we don't get a face pic, just a close up of your boobs?


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Blollocks we want head lol..


lol you get plenty of head. I'm bloody jealous already. Fed up to the back teeth of you all rubbing my nose in it.


----------



## biglbs

Leigh L said:


> lol you get plenty of head. I'm bloody jealous already. Fed up to the back teeth of you all rubbing my nose in it.


In what.......


----------



## Leigh

Richie186 said:


> So we don't get a face pic, just a close up of your boobs?


You're telling me you'd rather I gave you Head than Boobs? 

Damn ... this could end up like the PoF thread if I'm not careful ....


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Well bro i can but dream lol..


listen - bollocks - i aint forgot about a session wif ya

I'm just on cloud 9 now cause my baby is sleeping in my room as i type this

......5 weeks i never saw her...she cried as i gave her a cuddle today and i might have a wee bit too...i'm very happy


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> You're telling me you'd rather I gave you Head than Boobs?
> 
> Damn ... this could end up like the PoF thread if I'm not careful ....


 lol this thread has been to hell and back chick you couldnt possibly take it anywhere worse lol.. x


----------



## Richie186

Leigh L said:


> You're telling me you'd rather I gave you Head than Boobs?
> 
> Either really! I won't ask what a pof thread is. Lol.
> 
> O
> 
> Damn ... this could end up like the PoF thread if I'm not careful ....


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> listen - bollocks - i aint forgot about a session wif ya
> 
> I'm just on cloud 9 now cause my baby is sleeping in my room as i type this
> 
> ......5 weeks i never saw her...she cried as i gave her a cuddle today and i might have a wee bit too...i'm very happy


Bless. best female you will ever get into your room bro x soft cnut you will set me off lol x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Bless. best female you will ever get into your room bro x soft cnut you will set me off lol x


mate - u know i talk pish 99% of the time on here - i dont when it comes to edie-mae...nothing soothes me and makes me plain old happy like her........i'm not very girly tbf but i too her to beauty salon today and got her nails done,,,,they are pink with flowers painted on......i loved watching her have it done - like a proper little lady...


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> lol this thread has been to hell and back chick you couldnt possibly take it anywhere worse lol.. x


I know lol. I'll behave though. I'm good (mainly)


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> I know lol. I'll behave though. I'm good (mainly)


Good is boring though lol.. xx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> mate - u know i talk pish 99% of the time on here - i dont when it comes to edie-mae...nothing soothes me and makes me plain old happy like her........i'm not very girly tbf but i too her to beauty salon today and got her nails done,,,,they are pink with flowers painted on......i loved watching her have it done - like a proper little lady...


Bro i know she is your whole world.. thats why we love you aswell .. x


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> mate - u know i talk pish 99% of the time on here - i dont when it comes to edie-mae...nothing soothes me and makes me plain old happy like her........i'm not very girly tbf but i too her to beauty salon today and got her nails done,,,,they are pink with flowers painted on......i loved watching her have it done - like a proper little lady...


Mate,now i gotta go give my Mia a peck,made me all dreamy eyed,superb work repped x


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Good is boring though lol.. xx


Ok, I'm publicly good


----------



## flinty90

Morning codheads..


----------



## Uriel

morning bro....ooking like rain all day - think i will take edie to britains secret nuclear bunker - not sure thats an apt name...its on fuking google maps lol


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty. What's on the agenda today?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> morning bro....ooking like rain all day - think i will take edie to britains secret nuclear bunker - not sure thats an apt name...its on fuking google maps lol


Pmsl.. fcukin cantchave any secrets with b4astard google .. im just going to have my shake and some breakfast. then off in a bit to train chest.. nice to be at home with noone else in lol..


----------



## Queenie

Leigh L said:


> Morning Flinty and the gang
> 
> I don't think I can come in here anymore.
> 
> Can't be doing with Uriel anymore. He just need to sort himself out and it's all just a bid tedious.
> 
> So, much as I love the banter in here, I'll be giving it a miss for a while.
> 
> Best wishes, mate x


Hey don't go... There's no need. If u don't get on, just ignore each other maybe? Xx


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Morning Flinty and the gang
> 
> I don't think I can come in here anymore.
> 
> Can't be doing with Uriel anymore. He just need to sort himself out and it's all just a bid tedious.
> 
> So, much as I love the banter in here, I'll be giving it a miss for a while.
> 
> Best wishes, mate x


Bit harsh isn't it Leigh?


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> Morning Flinty and the gang
> 
> I don't think I can come in here anymore.
> 
> *Can't be doing with Uriel anymore. He just need to sort himself out and it's all just a bid tedious.*
> 
> So, much as I love the banter in here, I'll be giving it a miss for a while.
> 
> Best wishes, mate x


oh - stay leigh - i'll go throw myself under a tram pmsl


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Bit harsh isn't it Leigh?


Haha Yeah, Kay, it has been. That's why I can't do it any more.

I'm obviously staying on the board, just not keeping up with Flinty's journal anymore.


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> oh - stay leigh - i'll go throw myself under a tram pmsl


Didnt know you lived in blackpool


----------



## Leigh

Uriel said:


> oh - stay leigh - i'll go throw myself under a tram pmsl


Pics please

I'm not leaving the board and definitely not on your account, ever :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Haha Yeah, Kay, it has been. That's why I can't do it any more.
> 
> I'm obviously staying on the board, just not keeping up with Flinty's journal anymore.


To say you aren't keeping up with the journal anymore because of uriel is harsh I'm not being funny but the only one who's made what seem to be obvious personal digs at anyone is you at him. Even when you repped me. He's an obvious flirt and comes out with some obscene bolocks lol but I don't think it's to wind u up!


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> Pics please
> 
> I'm not leaving the board and definitely not on your account, ever :lol:


i didnt expect or request you too

anyway - moving on


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Didnt know you lived in blackpool


He doesn't. He's in Amsterdam living as a pimp/rent boy.


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> To say you aren't keeping up with the journal anymore because of uriel is harsh I'm not being funny but the only one who's made what seem to be obvious personal digs at anyone is you at him. Even when you repped me. He's an obvious flirt and comes out with some obscene bolocks lol but I don't think it's to wind u up!


i'm genuinely not doing anything on purpose to wynd leigh l up - i swear on my daughters life

put me on ignore list leigh g - i appologise if i have offended u


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Didnt know you lived in blackpool


i dont live there but where else can u ride something up the beach like a blackpool donkey? lol


----------



## Leigh

Uriel said:


> i'm genuinely not doing anything on purpose to wynd leigh l up - i swear on my daughters life
> 
> put me on ignore list leigh g - i appologise if i have offended u


Don't swear on her life because that's unfair (and you had your fingers crossed ffs)

You make me so *********** angry! (insert multiple swear words here, of your choosing)

I'll reply to you in a moment, in the PoF thread.


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Morning Flinty and the gang
> 
> I don't think I can come in here anymore.
> 
> Can't be doing with Uriel anymore. He just need to sort himself out and it's all just a bid tedious.
> 
> So, much as I love the banter in here, I'll be giving it a miss for a while.
> 
> Best wishes, mate x


WTF ???


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Haha Yeah, Kay, it has been. That's why I can't do it any more.
> 
> I'm obviously staying on the board, just not keeping up with Flinty's journal anymore.


PHU thanks a lot lol....


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Bit harsh isn't it Leigh?


who let you fcukin in ??


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> who let you fcukin in ??


Ah does someone need some more likes and reps lol


----------



## Queenie

Lol at ppl that have no idea what's going on here and just rock up to cause trouble 

Morning flinty! I'm v spritely! Morning cardio smashed, now off to work  how are u? Xx


----------



## flinty90

For fcuks sake, what is wrong with you guys... dont we come here to give each other support and a few fcukin sibling knocks around the head ???

stop getting so serious about everything life is far far too short to be worried about trivial little things...

Leigh i dont know you at all but sh1t man you really need to stop taking things to heart, especially Uriel For fcuk sake he will have you on anti depressants in 2 fcukin hours if you let him...

But Uriel is my bro he is a big part of this journal and a big part of my Funny side of life when i read posts and crack up ...

dont deny us all that or yourself..

fcuk if i hid myself away on here everytime i got insulted or ripped or anything i would be hanging from a fcukin rafter somewhere about 2 years ago..

first post i had from uriel was him calling me a fat cnut that cant ride a bike lol..

Come on dont let this journal be a home for bad feeling, or your online life..

it really really really is not worth it...


----------



## dipdabs

That would be me would it queenie seeing as I'm the only one who's said something lol


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Lol at ppl that have no idea what's going on here and just rock up to cause trouble
> 
> Morning flinty! I'm v spritely! Morning cardio smashed, now off to work  how are u? Xx


everyone who has "rocked up" so far knows everything.....do u?


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Lol at ppl that have no idea what's going on here and just rock up to cause trouble
> 
> Morning flinty! I'm v spritely! Morning cardio smashed, now off to work  how are u? Xx


hey chickles, im very well. back is sore from yesterday , also looking forward to chest today, and quite happy about my new shift pattern this week lol...

did you do me a copy of that thing we spoke about yesterday babe ?? X


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> That would be me would it queenie seeing as I'm the only one who's said something lol


but you know more than queenie...

little bitch fest today pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> everyone who has "rocked up" so far knows everything.....do u?


Nope... Only what Leigh and yourself have told me? But then again... I only advised ignoring each other as a suggestion as I know u don't like your private life all over this board x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Nope... Only what Leigh and yourself have told me? But then again... I only advised ignoring each other as a suggestion as I know u don't like your private life all over this board x


i dont have a private life being discussed so far - the only cnut on the thread has met me is yu lol (for a drink ONLY - no sex lol)


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i dont have a private life being discussed so far - the only cnut on the thread has met me is yu lol (for a drink ONLY - no sex lol)


Unlucky lol X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> For fcuks sake, what is wrong with you guys... dont we come here to give each other support and a few fcukin sibling knocks around the head ???
> 
> stop getting so serious about everything life is far far too short to be worried about trivial little things...
> 
> Leigh i dont know you at all but sh1t man you really need to stop taking things to heart, especially Uriel For fcuk sake he will have you on anti depressants in 2 fcukin hours if you let him...
> 
> But Uriel is my bro he is a big part of this journal and a big part of my Funny side of life when i read posts and crack up ...
> 
> dont deny us all that or yourself..
> 
> fcuk if i hid myself away on here everytime i got insulted or ripped or anything i would be hanging from a fcukin rafter somewhere about 2 years ago..
> 
> first post i had from uriel was him calling me a fat cnut that cant ride a bike lol..
> 
> Come on dont let this journal be a home for bad feeling, or your online life..
> 
> it really really really is not worth it...


nice post bro......and now you are a skinny cnut that cant ride a bike lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> nice post bro......and now you are a skinny cnut that cant ride a bike lol


get fcuked Drama queen pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Unlucky lol X


not as far as im concerned - she's caked in vaginal lice pmsl

(that was a joke....i dont know what causes those scabs lol)


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> i dont have a private life being discussed so far - the only cnut on the thread has met me is yu lol (for a drink ONLY - no sex lol)


Oh sorry I thought I'd seen snippets of stuff around! My mistake!!

You're such a cvnt, and a skinny twig-armed one at that!! X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> hey chickles, im very well. back is sore from yesterday , also looking forward to chest today, and quite happy about my new shift pattern this week lol...
> 
> did you do me a copy of that thing we spoke about yesterday babe ?? X


I will do that 

Treating myself to shoulders today!! Can't wait xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Oh sorry I thought I'd seen snippets of stuff around! My mistake!!
> 
> You're such a cvnt, and a skinny twig-armed one at that!! X


lol oh you recognised him then pmsl X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Unlucky lol X


Oi!!!! X


----------



## flinty90

Anyway you bunch of fcukin affair loving , sex with each other flirtatious fcukin hormone enraged bunch of psycopathic fcukin messes..

thanks for turning my journal into an episode of fcukin deadenders lol..

can we get back o the serious side please like diet ,, nutrition and who the fcuk let Kay in here pmsl X


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Oh sorry I thought I'd seen snippets of stuff around! My mistake!!
> 
> You're such a cvnt, and a skinny twig-armed one at that!! X


lol - ouch lol

thats the trouble claire - snippets here and there and people think they know whats going on


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Anyway you bunch of fcukin affair loving , sex with each other flirtatious fcukin hormone enraged bunch of psycopathic fcukin messes..
> 
> thanks for turning my journal into an episode of fcukin deadenders lol..
> 
> *
> can we get back o the serious side please like diet* ,, nutrition and who the fcuk let Kay in here pmsl X


sure mmate (cause its fuking famous for that) :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> lol - ouch lol
> 
> thats the trouble claire - snippets here and there and people think they know whats going on


As I said... That's what I've seen on the board. I never said I knew... Just offered up a solution x


----------



## Uriel

anyway - i'm choking for a fuk - all this drama and i've not had my end wet for 2 months:laugh:


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> For fcuks sake, what is wrong with you guys... dont we come here to give each other support and a few fcukin sibling knocks around the head ???
> 
> stop getting so serious about everything life is far far too short to be worried about trivial little things...
> 
> Leigh i dont know you at all but sh1t man you really need to stop taking things to heart, especially Uriel For fcuk sake he will have you on anti depressants in 2 fcukin hours if you let him...
> 
> But Uriel is my bro he is a big part of this journal and a big part of my Funny side of life when i read posts and crack up ...
> 
> dont deny us all that or yourself..
> 
> fcuk if i hid myself away on here everytime i got insulted or ripped or anything i would be hanging from a fcukin rafter somewhere about 2 years ago..
> 
> first post i had from uriel was him calling me a fat cnut that cant ride a bike lol..
> 
> Come on dont let this journal be a home for bad feeling, or your online life..
> 
> it really really really is not worth it...


I hear what you're saying, Flinty, but this isn't about my online life, it's my real life, and he knows exactly what he did and said the whole time he's been in China.

You should ask him. Then maybe you'd realise why I'm so angry.

He knows all about my life and which buttons to press.

I'll let you get back to it. Sorry for soiling the journal, Flinty


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> As I said... That's what I've seen on the board. I never said I knew... Just offered up a solution x


i think i offered up a solution last night lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Anyway you bunch of fcukin affair loving , sex with each other flirtatious fcukin hormone enraged bunch of psycopathic fcukin messes..
> 
> thanks for turning my journal into an episode of fcukin deadenders lol..
> 
> can we get back o the serious side please like diet ,, nutrition and who the fcuk let Kay in here pmsl X


I like to talk about nutrition lol


----------



## Leigh

Uriel said:


> anyway - i'm choking for a fuk - all this drama and i've not had my end wet for 2 months:laugh:


And that was your own fault lmao


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> I hear what you're saying, Flinty, but this isn't about my online life, it's my real life, and he knows exactly what he did and said the whole time he's been in China.
> 
> You should ask him. Then maybe you'd realise why I'm so angry.
> 
> He knows all about my life and *which buttons to press.*
> 
> I'll let you get back to it. Sorry for soiling the journal, Flinty


ignore and delete


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> And that was your own* fault* lmao


choice


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I like to talk about nutrition lol


18 calories in a teaspoon of jizz , now theres your answer X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> choice


fcukin pack up bro . gese...

i thought she was on ignore


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> 18 calories in a teaspoon of jizz , now theres your answer X


thats 36 calories you owe me lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> fcukin pack up bro . gese...
> 
> i thought she was on ignore


done bro x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> thats 36 calories you owe me lol


Who me or Kay ?? :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh

Uriel said:


> choice


Lol, yes you did *choose *to reduce your options


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Lol, yes you did *choose *to reduce your options


Leigh pack up aswell please.... sick of hearing about it now ... X


----------



## Uriel

so - anyone got a half decent bicep routine - queanie fuking hurt me earlier - my 19" pipes feel like pipe cleaners lol


----------



## Leigh

Uriel said:


> ignore and delete


Noted


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Leigh pack up aswell please.... sick of hearing about it now ... X


As I said, I won't be in here.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> so - anyone got a half decent bicep routine - queanie fuking hurt me earlier - my 19" pipes feel like pipe cleaners lol


i have bro but its better if im with you to put you through it ... X


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> so - anyone got a half decent bicep routine - queanie fuking hurt me earlier - my 19" pipes feel like pipe cleaners lol


 

Curl more than the 2kg DB's sweetheart - that would be a good start x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Who me or Kay ?? :thumbup1:


kay can handle a full load - 72 for her x


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> As I said, I won't be in here.


yes but you seem to still be posting about it.. i want you to stay but not for anything to do with your personaly fury at each other.. X


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Curl more than the 2kg DB's sweetheart - that would be a good start x


fuk me - you want to change boots before i get up lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Curl more than the 2kg DB's sweetheart - that would be a good start x


dont be fcukin silly..

he could curl a good sh1t out on your chest though lol X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yes but you seem to still be posting about it.. i want you to stay but not for anything to do with your personaly fury at each other.. X


thats the thing flinty - i'm not the slightest angry or upset with leigh l - happy for her to post where she likes - but as you said - we been mates on here for ages - I think she assumed youd aske her to stay and me to go - bit childish imo but hey ho


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> dont be fcukin silly..
> 
> he could curl a good sh1t out on your chest though lol X


might be soft and burny of a china comedown lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> thats the thing flinty - i'm not the slightest angry or upset with leigh l - happy for her to post where she likes - but as you said - we been mates on here for ages - I think she assumed youd aske her to stay and me to go - bit childish imo but hey ho


MMMM thought had crossed my mind lol.... but by the time i had blinked and thought thats never going to fcukin happen , i decided on telling you both to just stop it lol...


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> fuk me - you want to change boots before i get up lol xx


Yes the thigh-highs need to come off...

Replaced with steel toe cap boots  x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yes the thigh-highs need to come off...
> 
> Replaced with steel toe cap boots  x


Opics or "NOTHIGHHIGHS" lol


----------



## Leigh

Uriel said:


> thats the thing flinty - i'm not the slightest angry or upset with leigh l - happy for her to post where she likes - but as you said - we been mates on here for ages - I think she assumed youd aske her to stay and me to go - bit childish imo but hey ho


I know I'm on 'ignore' so can you tell him not to be silly. I never thought that for an instant, just wanted to say why I wasn't going to be in here


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Yes the thigh-highs need to come off...
> 
> Replaced with steel toe cap boots  x


now you know im about to ejaculate - you amp the kicking up - trollop lol


----------



## dipdabs

I've got a couple thousand calories left for the day... How many teaspoons is that


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FCK ME...all the drama of a jerry springer red neck special!


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> I know I'm on 'ignore' so can you tell him not to be silly. I never thought that for an instant, just wanted to say why I wasn't going to be in here


Leigh please WTF why are you so hell bent on continuing this sh1t ??


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I've got a couple thousand calories left for the day... How many teaspoons is that


come here i will show you !!!


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> now you know im about to ejaculate - you amp the kicking up - trollop lol


When the rubber gloves come out, you should be worried...

... Or maybe not  x


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> FCK ME...all the drama of a jerry springer red neck special!


Mate even this is fcukin low for my journal...

I know i said to leigh she couldnt take this journal any lower than its ever been, but i didnt think that would be seen as a fcukin challenge pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> When the rubber gloves come out, you should be worried...
> 
> ... Or maybe not  x


no - leave my emergance 2 cans of stella aloooonnneee


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> FCK ME...all the drama of a jerry springer red neck special!


And yet again thanks for your fcukin input pmsl !!


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> FCK ME...all the drama of a jerry springer red neck special!


you do have a SOH - thats twice in 2 days you have made me genuine lol


----------



## Queenie

Journal.... Gutter....


----------



## Uriel

fuk sake - roibroids deffo back - i just got about 15 likes lol

hi rob xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i do have a SOH, i just prefer to be a cnt towards some people 

Uriel, you have been promoted to 'i lol with this man' status  X

Flinty....input??? errrm.... dont eat yellow snow?


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> come here i will show you !!!


Be there in a bit need another shower after seeing those pics this morning u naughty boy


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Journal.... Gutter....


is this a comment or a request to lorian for a UN change??lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> is this a comment or a request to lorian for a UN change??lol


My username is awesome. In fact I might put in a req for the RX to be taken away... Queenie says it all  x


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Be there in a bit need another shower after seeing those pics this morning u naughty boy


thats not me chick FFS how many times lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> thats not me chick FFS how many times lol


Ah sorry I get so confused with them all lol


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> fuk sake - roibroids deffo back - i just got about 15 likes lol
> 
> hi rob xx


Morning 

Just about caught up on likes pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah sorry I get so confused with them all lol


well sorry but the warty one that looks like jabba the hutts arm is not mine X


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning
> 
> Just about caught up on likes pmsl.


thanks mate i just got about 5 8 likes in one hit lol !!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning
> 
> Just about caught up on likes pmsl.


but strengely no reps ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> but strengely no reps ???


Lol, yeah its gone [email protected]!

Have used a rep in months...."You must spread some rep blah blah blah" ??!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well sorry but the warty one that looks like jabba the hutts arm is not mine X


nor mine - you can spot mine - was don on an electron microscope with an amaeba's flagellum for comparison :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, yeah its gone [email protected]!
> 
> Have used a rep in months...."You must spread some rep blah blah blah" ??!!


Gay... chest for me in 30 minutes woop woop !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> nor mine - you can spot mine - was don on an electron microscope with an amaeba's flagellum for comparison :lol:


lol... you love standing by small things to make yourself look bigger and better dont you lol...


----------



## dipdabs

Ah are they warts? I thought that's just how these things look...


----------



## PHMG

flinty90 said:


> lol... you love standing by small things to make yourself look bigger and better dont you lol...


Thats why i got a small wife.......she also has tiny hands


----------



## yannyboy

Just like when you go on cycle, your balls shrink so your c0ck looks bigger


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Just like when you go on cycle, your balls shrink so your c0ck looks bigger


I wondered where your balls had gone


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Just like when you go on cycle, your balls shrink so your c0ck looks bigger


Really ???? lol...


----------



## flinty90

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats why i got a small wife.......she also has tiny hands


errm me too actually


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> Really ???? lol...


Well, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it, lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol... you love standing by small things to make yourself look bigger and better dont you lol...


yeas - i studied the population density of midgets before buying a house - mind you that was a sexual thing lol


----------



## PHMG

yannyboy said:


> Just like when you go on cycle, your balls shrink so your c0ck looks bigger


My balls dont shrink  So my co.ck stays looking small!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I wondered where your balls had gone


A couple of raisins now, lol


----------



## Uriel

i make my gf's hide their hands up their sleeves and touch me with a wee detached dolls hand.....i feel massive


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> i make my gf's hide their hands up their sleeves and touch me with a wee detached dolls hand.....i feel massive


Stop it, I'm in hysterics, pmsl


----------



## PHMG

Uriel said:


> i make my gf's hide their hands up their sleeves and touch me with a wee detached dolls hand.....i feel massive


Uriel there suggesting his target age group are still playing with dolls....hhhhmmmmm


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i make my gf's hide their hands up their sleeves and touch me with a wee detached dolls hand.....i feel massive


PMSL... thats why your edi's fcukin barbies have there arms missing pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Gay... chest for me in 30 minutes woop woop !!!


Sod! I'm going to try and get tonight


----------



## flinty90

speaking of fcukin Dolls arms Alright Robroid !!!


----------



## flinty90

Right im off to do some training you cnuts. looks like some fcuker in here has got to lol...

laters X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> speaking of fcukin Dolls arms Alright Robroid !!!


Nothing wrong with 9" pipes :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Sorry, lol


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Nothing wrong with 9" pipes :lol:


9" what??  xx


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Sorry, lol
> 
> View attachment 88501


Lmao!!


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao!!


take note lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> take note lol


Just looking on eBay il send u the bill lol


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> 9" what??  xx


Ok, probably closer to 7" tbh :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Just looking on eBay il send u the *bill* lol


you got the duck outfit too?? you dirty cnut pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> you got the duck outfit too?? you dirty cnut pmsl


Ah I've had that one ages lol


----------



## yannyboy

This is what Kay wore last time we met


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Ok, probably closer to 7" tbh :lol:


   xx


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> This is what Kay wore last time we met
> 
> View attachment 88506


did you stuff her quack bro


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao il put the real picture up later  i think the ducks in the wash though il have to find another sexy outfit


----------



## Uriel

she said you had a nice japseyederdown pmsl


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> did you stuff her quack bro


Big time, she was so FOWL, lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao il put the real picture up later  i think the ducks in the wash though il have to find another sexy outfit


reckon you'd look mint in catwoman pvc


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Big time, she was so FOWL, lol


what's all this malardy (ouch)


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> reckon you'd look mint in catwoman pvc


That one ripped... Remember... Lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> That one ripped... Remember... Lol


i didnt mean to try it on when you were nipping one off:lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> That one ripped... Remember... Lol


What about the nurses outfit, you never finished sucking the poison out from my wound, lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

good [email protected] material this


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> What about the nurses outfit, you never finished sucking the poison out from my wound, lol


Sorry yanny I had to rush and try stop uriel from putting his wood in the cat suit. Too late...


----------



## yannyboy

Are you sure me, you and Uriel should be allowed in the same room if we go to this bodybuilding show, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Lucky enough Trudie will be there lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Mr_Morocco said:


> good [email protected] material this


i'm about to break out the vinegar stroke... i'm awaiting new content and hitting F5 every 2 seconds


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm about to break out the vinegar stroke... i'm awaiting new content and hitting F5 every 2 seconds


Have a look through kays pics mate, helps.


----------



## PHMG

Mr_Morocco said:


> Have a look through kays pics mate, helps.


why? she is a 7 at best. You are on the internet...there are f.uck loads of 10's at your disposal


----------



## Mr_Morocco

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> why? she is a 7 at best. You are on the internet...there are f.uck loads of 10's at your disposal


well considering i have to look at uriels ugly haggis mug in between her posts a 7 is good enough pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> why? she is a 7 at best. You are on the internet...there are f.uck loads of 10's at your disposal


damn *****....thats a zing!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> why? she is a 7 at best. You are on the internet...there are f.uck loads of 10's at your disposal


That's it you are a 2!!! Lol


----------



## yannyboy

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> why? she is a 7 at best. You are on the internet...there are f.uck loads of 10's at your disposal


7 for looks, 10 in bed!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> 7 for looks, 10 in bed!


Don't u start with the 7's too, I'm going to cry lol


----------



## PHMG

Kaywoodham said:


> That's it you are a 2!!! Lol


2!! thanks. Ive always been told a 1 so you have made my day!


----------



## PHMG

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't u start with the 7's too, I'm going to cry lol


Why, 7 is a good number for anyone???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'd rather have two 5's than one 10....just sayin...lol


----------



## dipdabs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Why, 7 is a good number for anyone???


Well I've never really looked at the scale to figure out where a 7 is if it's good or not but you may aswell say someone is nothing special and there's better out there lol it's lucky I've always been given a 5 though, also chuffed haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1- no amount of bin bagging will help how ugly this mofo is... your tempted to approach them with a pich fork and burning torch.

If a blind man felt her face he would ask why a pizza was stapelled to a camals ass.

2- you mainly stick to doing them from behind while watching porn asking them to not say a word as you'll lose the boner if you are brought out of your bubble

3- bounced off a few branches when they fell out of the ugly tree but £30k in plastic surgery should just about do it but the smell of day old p1ss might need chemical detergent.

4- a typical beer goggle conquest... think "the hills have eyes" meets "blossom" from that old tv show in the 90's

5- you would but you wouldnt admit it to your mates, in fact if you saw her while out with your mates you'd try and do a 007 style drop and roll to hide from her

6 - typical plain jayne...not ugly, just a bit meh.... reminds you of a that girl in school who didnt say much and always wore weird hair clip things

7 - Now we get interesting.... you enjoy being with her but you still fantasise about fcking her level 8 mates... worthy of settling with, marriage potential... when you are ready to settle lol

8 - Hot, great body, good hair and looks after herself pretty damn good. You are proud of this girl but are paranoid of your best mate trying to fck her... maybe she is....hmmmmm

9 - Now this is the creme de la creme, hot hot hot!!!! You go out your way to think of events to bring her to just so you can introduce her to people. You develop a strut and swagger as you know other guys are thinking which one is it....stinking rich or 12" c0cock lol.

10 - they do not exist!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Well this makes me feel better. Not. Lol


----------



## flinty90

so anyway i have been training !!! you fcukin imberciles !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> so anyway i have been training !!! you fcukin imberciles !!!


Good! Post it up let's get back on track xx


----------



## Richie186

Let's see workout then flints!!


----------



## flinty90

Nah fcuk it might start a new journal for training etc..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

dummy pram


----------



## flinty90

Its my party and i cry if i want to


----------



## Queenie

SHOULDERS

OHP

20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 25kg, 20kg

Side lateral raises (TO DEATH!!)

A set is 2kg db's, 7.5kg,10kg, 7.5kg, 2kg - 7 of each - 5 sets

Arnold presses

7.5kg db's, 10kg, 10kg, 7.5kg, 7.5kg

Bent over raises (for rears - need to consult Arnold encyclopaedia oops)

A set is 2kg db's, 7.5kg, 2kg - 10 of each - 5 sets.

Upright rows and DB shrugs to finish.

It was a thing of beauty xxx


----------



## flinty90

You were side lat raising 10 kg. nice work rodders lol xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> You were side lat raising 10 kg. nice work rodders lol xx


Yeah not with good form though lol, but I got them up.... Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah not with good form though lol, but I got them up.... Xx


Sounds like my lovemaking lol x


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> fuk sake - roibroids deffo back - i just got about 15 likes lol
> 
> hi rob xx


Oi that's the truth,but the skinny cvnt says thanks for nice comments and reps too,you pi55 smelling china bathroom unit.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Sounds like my lovemaking lol x


Hahaha I bet your love stick performs brilliantly xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha I bet your love stick performs brilliantly xx


Its ok only about a 10 out of 10 lol.. x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Its ok only about a 10 out of 10 lol.. x


Anyway who said u could post in your own journal - I thought u had renamed it? xx


----------



## flinty90

Yeah sorry about that where do i get off posting in hit me up buttercup the final fling pmsl x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> so anyway i have been training !!! you fcukin imberciles !!!


Glad someone has ...I see this thread is full of the same entertaining sh1te as usual :thumb:


----------



## Kev1980

Hi flinty keep up the good work


----------



## yannyboy

Yeah, Flinty for mod!


----------



## flinty90

Get fcuked the lot of yas lol..


----------



## Milky

Flinty, WHAT THE ACTUAL FU*K IS GOING ON IN HERE.....


----------



## yannyboy

We just want to show Flinty how much we love him(nohomo)


----------



## Greenspin

Flinty, were you serious about starting a new journal for training? I'd follow if you did.


----------



## Richie186

Could of written a film based on today's events on this journal!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

well that was interesting, lol, just read 10 pages of ****e trying to find Flinty's training, and all i found was Queenies shoulder session.

Flinty m8, as much as i love the banter, i reckon it would be good to have a separate journal to be kept serious.

and on a serious note, would u like to borrow a bra for them MOOBS.


----------



## Uriel

Flinty tell these weird workout freaks to get the fuk out our speakeasy lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

OI Muriel, shut it you small cockled cnut, this speakeasy is a free for all now. what is this training thing u mention, i've forgotten what it is.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> OI Muriel, shut it you small cockled cnut, this speakeasy is a free for all now. what is this training thing u mention, i've forgotten what it is.


You should get to the gym then lol training isnt forgotton here just not written about.. dont worry im still smashing the sh1t out of training.. x


----------



## George-Bean

We like this journal the way it is thank you very much ;-D


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> You should get to the gym then lol training isnt forgotton here just not written about.. dont worry im still smashing the sh1t out of training.. x


my gyms at home now m8, I'm not big enough to hang out with the real men yet, maybe another 5 cycles to get over 9 stone i reckon.


----------



## luther1

This journal wouldn't be the same without any turbulence,it all makes for an interesting read


----------



## luther1

Thought I better mention training. Just done shoulders and traps. The end of this month will be one year since I started back training,I'll put up before and now pics,should be a 3st weight increase,hopefully


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> This journal wouldn't be the same without any turbulence,it all makes for an interesting read


I agree but to admit it today did go a little bit down the wrong road for my liking. but back on track now i hope x


----------



## MURPHYZ

right gonna love ya and leave ya, ya bunch of sweaty inverted cockle cnuts, i'm shattered and just popped a zopiclone aswell so i'm gonna go sleep like a fooking rock. nightee night.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> I agree but to admit it today did go a little bit down the wrong road for my liking. but back on track now i hope x


Yes,maybe personal things should be kept private,but hey,as long as no-one holds a grudge


----------



## dipdabs

I hold a grudge I got called an effin 7 lmao


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Yes,maybe personal things should be kept private,but hey,as long as no-one holds a grudge


Well i dont but i think leigh has bought a voodoo doll pmsl xx


----------



## luther1

Kaywoodham said:


> I hold a grudge I got called an effin 7 lmao


That's a compliment you Cnut,you're a 6 in my book


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I hold a grudge I got called an effin 7 lmao


Chin up chick your only a 5 at best x


----------



## Queenie

Pmsl xx


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Well i dont but i think leigh has bought a voodoo doll pmsl xx


She bought a Michelin man ,shaved a bit off the chest and cockle and turned it into a pin cushion


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> She bought a Michelin man ,shaved a bit off the chest and cockle and turned it into a pin cushion


Get these pics up Jamie - I'm really interested to see xx


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Get these pics up Jamie - I'm really interested to see xx


End of the month queenie,I broke the screen on my laptop so bought an iPad,didn't know you couldn't upload pics on one,so I'll go and buy another laptop and put some up


----------



## Uriel

Breeny said:


> OI Muriel, shut it you small cockled cnut, this speakeasy is a free for all now. what is this training thing u mention, i've forgotten what it is.


hey pencil cock - the forum is full of [email protected] in trunks talking pish about training - its a "doing thing" more than a typing thing so go do some and replace the avvy drawing for a photo xxx lol


----------



## dipdabs

U wait til ur pics are up Luther lol.

Bunch of [email protected] hahahaha

It's my big forehead see lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> She bought a Michelin man ,shaved a bit off the chest and cockle and turned it into a pin cushion


im repping you - i nearly honked up there - and still chuckling


----------



## Uriel

gotta spread love luther - owe u 1


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> She bought a Michelin man ,shaved a bit off the chest and cockle and turned it into a pin cushion


I nearly sh1t a kidney laughing at that mate. Repped.


----------



## George-Bean

I got Flintyitus, didnt sleep well at all last night and napped this afternoon, big mistake.

10pm and I'm off to the garage to do my triceps and abs. Might as well as the wifes just watching trash on the telly.


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> I nearly sh1t a kidney laughing at that mate. Repped.


i dont get it :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys and any other fcuker that decides to poke there nose in today lol...

had a good shift last night at work, started at about 2:45 pm up onto M62 for about 5pm then worked till we finished all the welding for our job,, about 12 midnight i go home at 1:45 am and slept till 8:30am

Chest and back really feeling good today , i feel lean again and moobs have returned to normal, so maybe was in my head or maybe just cos of the beer over weekend..

upped the Vit c and the armidex

Training today will either be legs or might do a arms session and go out on mountain bike for an hour ...

tomorrow training will be legs if i dont do today. friday will be shoulders again !!!

food yesterday was bang on as was the chest session, really gave it a good hammering, tried to restrict alot of isolations and stuck to heavy compound as i have all week

Warmed up usual for chest couple of sets

incline flies

straight arm pulldowns

tricep pushdowns

Low incline press

15 reps @70 kg

15 reps @90 kg

12 rpes @ 110kg

8 reps @ 130 kg

4 reps @ 130 kg

standing plate squeezes

top middle bottom 10 reps each x 3 sets

pec dec

3 sets of 15 reps really slowly squeezing it in without throwing anything up @ 50 kg (low weights as im still dubious as to wether going heavy on these is what fcuked my shoulder)

DB press isolateral

20 kg db's 2 sets of 15 reps each hand then 10 reps with both hands (fcukin killer)

finished on seated press high seat so slightly decline

1 set dropset of 30 reps

120 kg start down to 65 kg then down to 35 kg chest was fcukin minging after this..

Chest done !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys and any other fcuker that decides to poke there nose in today lol...
> 
> had a good shift last night at work, started at about 2:45 pm up onto M62 for about 5pm then worked till we finished all the welding for our job,, about 12 midnight i go home at 1:45 am and slept till 8:30am
> 
> Chest and back really feeling good today , i feel lean again and moobs have returned to normal, so maybe was in my head or maybe just cos of the beer over weekend..
> 
> upped the Vit c and the armidex
> 
> Training today will either be legs or might do a arms session and go out on mountain bike for an hour ...
> 
> tomorrow training will be legs if i dont do today. friday will be shoulders again !!!
> 
> food yesterday was bang on as was the chest session, really gave it a good hammering, tried to restrict alot of isolations and stuck to heavy compound as i have all week
> 
> Warmed up usual for chest couple of sets
> 
> incline flies
> 
> straight arm pulldowns
> 
> tricep pushdowns
> 
> Low incline press
> 
> 15 reps @70 kg
> 
> 15 reps @90 kg
> 
> 12 rpes @ 110kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 130 kg
> 
> 4 reps @ 130 kg
> 
> standing plate squeezes
> 
> top middle bottom 10 reps each x 3 sets
> 
> pec dec
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps really slowly squeezing it in without throwing anything up @ 50 kg (low weights as im still dubious as to wether going heavy on these is what fcuked my shoulder)
> 
> DB press isolateral
> 
> 20 kg db's 2 sets of 15 reps each hand then 10 reps with both hands (fcukin killer)
> 
> finished on seated press high seat so slightly decline
> 
> 1 set dropset of 30 reps
> 
> 120 kg start down to 65 kg then down to 35 kg chest was fcukin minging after this..
> 
> Chest done !!!


Morning flinster. Decent workout again mate. How muck adex are you taking? I've got some ready to go but unsure on dose. Have a slight bit of pubescent gyno and don't want it getting out of hand. Thanks mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

saw training... must be in the wrong journo. 

Good chest workout, i love the pec deck at forest gym as they have a plate pin loader where you can dump additional 20's on!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> saw training... must be in the wrong journo.
> 
> Good chest workout, i love the pec deck at forest gym as they have a plate pin loader where you can dump additional 20's on!!


sounds good mate .. our pec dec goes up to about 130 kg which is normally enough for me . like i say though with the shoulder problem i have cut right down on weight on the pec dec, and totally stopped doing cable crossovers for chest as i think thats what was doing my shoulder... its a shame as i love to do both quite heavy normally (heavy for me i mean)


----------



## Queenie

OMG THERE'S SOME TRAINING BEEN POSTED IN HERE!!!

Nice one - looks like a solid session and well done on the food side of things. Another good one today - she says, munching on clen x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> sounds good mate .. our pec dec goes up to about 130 kg which is normally enough for me . like i say though with the shoulder problem i have cut right down on weight on the pec dec, and totally stopped doing cable crossovers for chest as i think thats what was doing my shoulder... its a shame as i love to do both quite heavy normally (heavy for me i mean)


my training partner has fcked up his elbow so i have sacked him off doing cable x-overs too. he finds it easier with db flys.

nothing like 40kg in each hand and feeling the pecs rip from the sternum lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinster. Decent workout again mate. How muck adex are you taking? I've got some ready to go but unsure on dose. Have a slight bit of pubescent gyno and don't want it getting out of hand. Thanks mate.


What test dose will you be running mate? 1mg eod will probably do but can run every day if you want.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> What test dose will you be running mate? 1mg eod will probably do but can run every day if you want.


Going to be running 600mg a week with 80mg tbol a day. Cheers mate.


----------



## Jay.32

talk of training!!! not coming in here again:cursing:


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinster. Decent workout again mate. How muck adex are you taking? I've got some ready to go but unsure on dose. Have a slight bit of pubescent gyno and don't want it getting out of hand. Thanks mate.


well mate there are a couple of takes on this.. i always used to run .5 mg eod (every other day) but speaking to ausbuilt and he suggests just doing 1 mg per day ...

i have to say since doing the armidex (i didnt do any at first) i have found less flushing in my face etc, but that could have also been down to Too low calories, and i also upped vitamin C to 300 mg per day, now im on 5000 mg per day vit c aswell. . if i were you i would try half a mg tab every other day to see how you go..

Also get the effervescent 1000 mg vit c tabe and let a couple dissolve in 2 litres of water and you have instant pop but without the calories lol... if you canbt stand plain water that is or just want a change...


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> talk of training!!! not coming in here again:cursing:


gimme some credit there is a lot of training and great advice in here mate, just gets lost now and again with the eastenders episodes lol...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> gimme some credit there is a lot of training and great advice in here mate, just gets lost now and again with the eastenders episodes lol...


Yes there is even some of my training too! Just to mix things up a bit lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yes there is even some of my training too! Just to mix things up a bit lol xx


always welcome to use this to put your training in chick X

well unless your weights start making mine look crap lol X


----------



## flinty90

right chappies. off to gym laters X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> always welcome to use this to put your training in chick X
> 
> well unless your weights start making mine look crap lol X


Hardly likely! Have an awesome session xx


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> well mate there are a couple of takes on this.. i always used to run .5 mg eod (every other day) but speaking to ausbuilt and he suggests just doing 1 mg per day ...
> 
> i have to say since doing the armidex (i didnt do any at first) i have found less flushing in my face etc, but that could have also been down to Too low calories, and i also upped vitamin C to 300 mg per day, now im on 5000 mg per day vit c aswell. . if i were you i would try half a mg tab every other day to see how you go..
> 
> Also get the effervescent 1000 mg vit c tabe and let a couple dissolve in 2 litres of water and you have instant pop but without the calories lol... if you canbt stand plain water that is or just want a change...


Cheers mate. Helpful as ever. Have a good session. X


----------



## flinty90

Legs session DONE !!!

warmed up with some lightish sldl (back still in bits from monday..)

2 sets x 15 reps @ 50 kg

hamstring curls

3 sets @ 15 reps up to 40 kg

leg extensions

hard to explain what we do on these as we do single leg 15 reps then other leg 15 reps then both legs 10 reps thats 1 set...

so we do 3 sets of them

then we do both legs x 15 reps into Neil hill famous partials but i do 10 reps upper partial then 10 reps lower partial then another 5 full ROM to burn them out

2 sets of them... believe me they are fcukin murderous i defy anyone to get off the leg extension without wanting to vomit and fall over lol ...

then onto squats

legs are almost hammered by now so it allows less weight on squats to finish them off

set 1 @ 15 reps 70 kg

set 2 @ 15 reps 90 kg

set 3 @ 10 reps 110 kg all these are down to sit on back of ankles so low as fcuk

leg just screaming now, so quick shower, some food then pack myself off to work !!!

food today is basically

3 eggs 2 slices burgen bread

chicken and basmati rice x 3 times some broccoli and peppers thrown into 2 of the meals

plus 3 shakes

job done about 300 gram protein and about 2600 calories in total ....

gear went in monday at 500 mg test only .. will put some decca in friday before shoulders session !!!

hope your all having a good day !!!


----------



## TELBOR

'Kin hell that sounds horrendous!!

But you know how I do enjoy throwing up in your gym lol

Have a good shift mate


----------



## Queenie

And to match that:

CHEST.

DB press.

7.5kg DB's, 10kg, 15kg (pb with no spotter!), 10kg, 7.5kg

Incline DB press.

same weights as DB press

DB flyes.

5kg, 7.5kg, 7.5kg, 7.5kg, 5kg (can never do these heavy)

Cable x-overs

5 sets.

I was a little DB queen today - those stabilising muscles need working on  Considering I feel like sh1te, not a bad session 

Have a good one ppl

Xx


----------



## flinty90

Good little db session queenster.. whats diet been like today ??? Xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Good little db session queenster.. whats diet been like today ??? Xx


Spot frickin on. Absolutely loving it at mo, hitting 300g protein per day, 100g carbs, 80g fat xx


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Spot frickin on. Absolutely loving it at mo, hitting 300g protein per day, 100g carbs, 80g fat xx


sounds like you swalloed flinty's cock and half a mars bar again!! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> sounds like you swalloed flinty's cock and half a mars bar again!! :lol:


Actual Pmsl  xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys and any other fcuker that decides to poke there nose in today lol...
> 
> had a good shift last night at work, started at about 2:45 pm up onto M62 for about 5pm then worked till we finished all the welding for our job,, about 12 midnight i go home at 1:45 am and slept till 8:30am
> 
> Chest and back really feeling good today , i feel lean again and moobs have returned to normal, so maybe was in my head or maybe just cos of the beer over weekend..
> 
> upped the Vit c and the armidex
> 
> Training today will either be legs or might do a arms session and go out on mountain bike for an hour ...
> 
> tomorrow training will be legs if i dont do today. friday will be shoulders again !!!
> 
> food yesterday was bang on as was the chest session, really gave it a good hammering, tried to restrict alot of isolations and stuck to heavy compound as i have all week
> 
> Warmed up usual for chest couple of sets
> 
> incline flies
> 
> straight arm pulldowns
> 
> tricep pushdowns
> 
> Low incline press
> 
> 15 reps @70 kg
> 
> 15 reps @90 kg
> 
> 12 rpes @ 110kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 130 kg
> 
> 4 reps @ 130 kg
> 
> standing plate squeezes
> 
> top middle bottom 10 reps each x 3 sets
> 
> pec dec
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps really slowly squeezing it in without throwing anything up @ 50 kg (low weights as im still dubious as to wether going heavy on these is what fcuked my shoulder)
> 
> DB press isolateral
> 
> 20 kg db's 2 sets of 15 reps each hand then 10 reps with both hands (fcukin killer)
> 
> finished on seated press high seat so slightly decline
> 
> 1 set dropset of 30 reps
> 
> 120 kg start down to 65 kg then down to 35 kg chest was fcukin minging after this..
> 
> Chest done !!!


Awesome m8 .. :thumbup1: .......jealous of the volume :sad:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> right chappies. off to gym laters X


just where im going right now


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> just where im going right now


Have a good one rep xx


----------



## Uriel

I wad at Chester zoo for 5 hours........fuked.

Gym tomorrow, I'm over cocked for it........need to feed the beast some steel, it'd getting tense lol


----------



## George-Bean

Just got back myself, didn't think I was gonna make it home, wifelette dropped me off and walking home seemed an awful long way ;-D. Chest, biceps n cardio. Didn't make the 100kg on the bench, in fact had to drop it down to 70kg, why does this happen? Grub was spot on, not a single sin. Was great at the gym this afternoon, saw a lot of people who I know, its a great gym.

Watching the skin under my chin, looked like I might need to slow down the weight loss slightly, looked a little "baggy" maybe just being self conscious, maybe need better hydration, but Ill keep an eye on it.

Flinty, why extra vit c?


----------



## luther1

Helps with water retention


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Helps with water retention


This. thanks luth x


----------



## George-Bean

SO Rach has been home all day with her bad back, she tried to temp me by making these little [email protected], not one has or will pass my lips, the lads at work will love them lol :-


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> SO Rach has been home all day with her bad back, she tried to temp me by making these little [email protected], not one has or will pass my lips, the lads at work will love them lol :-
> 
> View attachment 88646


Mate why would she do that knowing your wanting to achieve a goal ?? swift punch in the cnut will sort her out bro lol.. x


----------



## George-Bean

Tell me about it, I do the shopping, I get her sh1t first, pork pies, sausages, beef burgers, crisps, chocolates, pork scratchings, cheese string, scotch eggs and all manner of sh1te, and then I hide it under all my lovely grub as I am so ashamed of what she eats lol.

If I dont get her the garbage she likes their is a serious risk of rioting in the house lol.


----------



## flinty90

Quick tip. do not train legs and then 4 hours later try running 4 lengths of 56 metre pipe up a motorway embankment. just for info the pipe weighs 4.5 kg per metre lol.. i. fcukin smokin here my legs are in bits seriously thought i was going to cry.. anyway furl going in now. 125 gram basmati mushroom rice and 240 gram chicken breast.. with some red peppers .. yummm


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Tell me about it, I do the shopping, I get her sh1t first, pork pies, sausages, beef burgers, crisps, chocolates, pork scratchings, cheese string, scotch eggs and all manner of sh1te, and then I hide it under all my lovely grub as I am so ashamed of what she eats lol.
> 
> If I dont get her the garbage she likes their is a serious risk of rioting in the house lol.


I presume your missus is on the large side if thats her intake ??


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

George-Bean said:


> Just got back myself, didn't think I was gonna make it home, wifelette dropped me off and walking home seemed an awful long way ;-D. Chest, biceps n cardio. Didn't make the 100kg on the bench, in fact had to drop it down to 70kg, why does this happen? Grub was spot on, not a single sin. Was great at the gym this afternoon, saw a lot of people who I know, its a great gym.
> 
> Watching the skin under my chin, looked like I might need to slow down the weight loss slightly, looked a little "baggy" maybe just being self conscious, maybe need better hydration, but Ill keep an eye on it.
> 
> Flinty, why extra vit c?


have you made the 100kg yet george? ive been stuck on 90kg for about 6 weeks now.cant even manage 1 with a spotter :cursing:


----------



## George-Bean

The wife is mega hot, perfect figure, never works out, eats crap, not fair eh?

Satanseviltwin no mate, no 100kg and worse still had to drop weight tonight, putting it down to one of those sessions.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

its cheesing me right off not breaking the 100kg bench


----------



## flinty90

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> its cheesing me right off not breaking the 100kg bench


Didnt i give you the pyramid advice to break through your plateux mate ??


----------



## George-Bean

I dropped weights when I had that chest infection, I had spent ages getting to be able to do 40kg 3 x 6 standing military press, now I am struggling to do 3 x 6 of 30kg. I'm gonna proceed as I have been, it works.

One thing I have done thats increased my pressing, when Ive done my sets I use the empty bar, holding it as wide as I possibly can and I pump it until I have nothing left and my chest feels like an aliens gonna burst out.


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Didnt i give you the pyramid advice to break through your plateux mate ??


Where is that advice?


----------



## Richie186

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> its cheesing me right off not breaking the 100kg bench


I had trouble breaking 100kg. Think a lot was in my head. I just kept doing as many reps as I could at 90kg for a couple of weeks. After that I just told myself to strap a pair on, man the fcuk up and do it. Started at 1 rep and went from there.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

flinty90 said:


> Didnt i give you the pyramid advice to break through your plateux mate ??


no matey.or if you did i missed it


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

ive tried it several times with a spotter but they do all the work i feel like im not lifting it at all.i can do 4 reps at 90kg.then fail


----------



## luther1

I have a pt and my bench press has always been [email protected] I reckon he has me flat benching about once every two months. I could do 80kg at a struggle last year,last week did 3 plates aside for 5 reps


----------



## luther1

luther1 said:


> I have a pt and my bench press has always been [email protected] I reckon he has me flat benching about once every two months. I could do 80kg at a struggle last year,last week did 3 plates aside for 5 reps


tren power


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> tren power


It's that good?! Mind you, not sure I could go without sleep. Unless I just layed in bed all night ****ing, that seems to be the norm for tren doesn't it?! Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I have a pt and my bench press has always been [email protected] I reckon he has me flat benching about once every two months. I could do 80kg at a struggle last year,last week did 3 plates aside for 5 reps


140 for 5 eh? That is good. You killed anybody on the tren yet?


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> It's that good?! Mind you, not sure I could go without sleep. Unless I just layed in bed all night ****ing, that seems to be the norm for tren doesn't it?! Lol.


It's funny because even though you can't get to sleep,when you eventually do your sleep is so deep that you don't feel tired on it. The amount I [email protected] is embarrassing,I sit in my van at work and debate whether to knock one out. I had a funny few days on tren a couple of weeks ago when I really was debating to go and see a friend of mine who's a doctor,I was going round the fcuking twist on it,thinking all sorts of paranoid bollox. I genuinely don't feel any different than being just on test at the moment,which is a nice laid back feeling( for me anyway)


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> 140 for 5 eh? That is good. You killed anybody on the tren yet?


I can do 47.5 db press for reps as well Ben,which is very good for me. See above for tren


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I can do 47.5 db press for reps as well Ben,which is very good for me. See above for tren


Did I mention I can do the 50's?


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Did I mention I can do the 50's?


Really? I've never heard that! Lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Did I mention I can do the 50's?


If we start on db bench tomorrow I'll try that weight but I'm certainly not going to try it last exercise. I generally do all incline stuff at the moment because my upper chest needs bringing up to match my immense lower


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> It's funny because even though you can't get to sleep,when you eventually do your sleep is so deep that you don't feel tired on it. The amount I [email protected] is embarrassing,I sit in my van at work and debate whether to knock one out. I had a funny few days on tren a couple of weeks ago when I really was debating to go and see a friend of mine who's a doctor,I was going round the fcuking twist on it,thinking all sorts of paranoid bollox. I genuinely don't feel any different than being just on test at the moment,which is a nice laid back feeling( for me anyway)


Looking forward to reunion with my c0ck. As a 37 year old with the natural test levels of a 12 year old girl I bet I haven't [email protected] more than twice this year. In fact, fcuk it, I'm off for one now.


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> Looking forward to reunion with my c0ck. As a 37 year old with the natural test levels of a 12 year old girl I bet I haven't [email protected] more than twice this year. In fact, fcuk it, I'm off for one now.


bro - that must be tight - i have a high sex drive on - off during whatever - gear doesnt really effect me.......i'd let a croc chew my cock for half an hour and it it would be unmrked......its harder than depleted uranium lol


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Looking forward to reunion with my c0ck. As a 37 year old with the natural test levels of a 12 year old girl I bet I haven't [email protected] more than twice this year. In fact, fcuk it, I'm off for one now.


Fcuking hell,I had a [email protected] whilst reading your post. I genuinely don't get offended anymore when people call me a [email protected] Which,might I add,is quite often


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Fcuking hell,I had a [email protected] whilst reading your post. I genuinely don't get offended anymore when people call me a [email protected] Which,might I add,is quite often


wanker


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If we start on db bench tomorrow I'll try that weight but I'm certainly not going to try it last exercise. I generally do all incline stuff at the moment because my upper chest needs bringing up to match my immense lower


If you can do 140 on the bar you should smash 50 on dbs mate. All mine ia incline or decline. Hardly ever do flat anymore.


----------



## Richie186

I just can't be bothered tbh. When all the lads at work are looking at the women in nuts or zoo magazine, I turn straight to the jokes!! Hoping test sorts this.


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> I just can't be bothered tbh. When all the lads at work are looking at the women in nuts or zoo magazine, I turn straight to the jokes!! Hoping test sorts this.


no mate - i dont think test changes being fuking Gay lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> no mate - i dont think test changes being fuking Gay lol


Pmsl agreed. You may as well buy womens weekly and cry over the letters page :S


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl agreed. You may as well buy womens weekly and cry over the letters page :S


yeah - i bet the poofy cnut soon manages a crafty [email protected] when he sees a 21 year old male model on Mens Health with the outline of his winky showing.....latent **** alert lol


----------



## Richie186

So that's it then, I'm fcuked. Better settle down to a life of watching "loose women", getting emotional when reading 50 shades of grey and hanging round gay cottages hoping to get a glimpse of an old man shooting his wad over a rent boys back.


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> So that's it then, I'm fcuked. Better settle down to a life of watching "loose women", getting emotional when reading 50 shades of grey and hanging round gay cottages hoping to get a glimpse of an old man shooting his wad over a rent boys back.


ie - BECOME luther??


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> ie - BECOME luther??


Pretty much. Only without the paranoid rages.


----------



## Glassback

Where's the lifting ? This journal has turned in to a ****ing forum for benders.


----------



## Uriel

Glassback said:


> Where's the lifting ? This journal has turned in to a ****ing forum for benders.


which is exactly why you turned up **** trousers


----------



## George-Bean

There is plenty of lifting............ of shirts.... Its Uriel, he's always cottaging around everyone's journals ;-D


----------



## Glassback

Uriel said:


> which is exactly why you turned up **** trousers


Lol **** trousers -not even Mr T can respond to that.


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> I just can't be bothered tbh. When all the lads at work are looking at the women in nuts or zoo magazine, I turn straight to the jokes!! Hoping test sorts this.


When you turn to the joke page,is it a picture of uriel?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> When you turn to the joke page,is it a picture of uriel?


yeah - wearing a T shirt of Luther juggling a pot of slimfast, a pink sand filled 1.5kg dumb and a comedy chip fat vial (like his first cycle) pmsl


----------



## flinty90

I see we have zero progression in here tonight lol..


----------



## Replicator

hey flint hows the training going ...here in your TRAINING JOURNAL :mellow:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:



> hey flint hows the training going ...here in your TRAINING JOURNAL :mellow:


Lol training journal... funny man rep lol..


----------



## Queenie

Morning flinty! Sadly no cardio for me today, nor training (I know your journal will miss it  ) as I'm off to Birmingham to attend a conference 

Prepped food last night so I'm good to go!

Have a good one, will check later to see what you've trained! Xx


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> I see we have zero progression in here tonight lol..


i wouldnt say that bro - UKM's Closet is emptying into your journal lol


----------



## Richie186

Think of it as a training journal/**** drop in centre.


----------



## Uriel

ATTN RXQueany

btw - IMO 300G protein is a waste of time for you = you are a natural female trainer - you cant buid anywhere near enough muscle a day to warrant that intake - whoever reccommended it hasnt trained females IMO

I eat that on a blast as a bloke on 1.5 g gear EW

up to you but i'd reccommend deloading your kidneys and dropping it to 150G ed and up the good fats and clean carbs (fruit and veg) for increased nutrients


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Uriel said:


> ATTN RXQueany
> 
> btw - IMO 300G protein is a waste of time for you = you are a natural female trainer - you cant buid anywhere near enough muscle a day to warrant that intake - whoever reccommended it hasnt trained females IMO
> 
> I eat that on a blast as a bloke on 1.5 g gear EW
> 
> up to you but i'd reccommend deloading your kidneys and dropping it to 150G ed and up the good fats and clean carbs (fruit and veg) for increased nutrients


i agree 110%....


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys ....

good shift at work last night managed to pull in another shot so thats another few thousand pounds for the company earned lol....

hoping to get another shot it tonight then we have friday off work woop woop ... we will see how it goes..

well today my legs, chest, back , even my fingers are in pain lol. must have been a good week at the gym then so far..

Diet has not failtered one bit all week, really pleased im proper into the flow of it now without cheating or veering away from my plan, and i do feel a lot better for it..

Training today will be an arm session i think , then shoulders tomorrow ...

its a nice day here for a change, i might even get out for an hour on the busa but will see how we go for time...

Whats everyone else up to ??? apart from queenie who has just told us X


----------



## Uriel

i take edie mae home (via a play world) then i will destroy my chest and through in a little legs lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Uriel said:


> ATTN RXQueany
> 
> btw - IMO 300G protein is a waste of time for you = you are a natural female trainer - you cant buid anywhere near enough muscle a day to warrant that intake - whoever reccommended it hasnt trained females IMO
> 
> I eat that on a blast as a bloke on 1.5 g gear EW
> 
> up to you but i'd reccommend deloading your kidneys and dropping it to 150G ed and up the good fats and clean carbs (fruit and veg) for increased nutrients


on this topic, i was there when the guy wrote out queenies diet and lets not be too harsh on him, he is new at this himself and he has been there for her in the past training wise.... diet might not be his area though.

i have held back as i didnt want to confuse queenie at the time by saying....errrr....luv....no....

cals are way to high along with the protein, protein shouldnt be even above 200g IMO for a natty trainer and carbs are on the high side. Its best queenie found her feet with the diet structure and meal timings at first however IMO.


----------



## TELBOR

Defo get out on the Busa mate!!

I'm in Sheffield today, hoping to wrap up at lunch, bit of food shopping then a cheeky back session.... Hopefully


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> on this topic, i was there when the guy wrote out queenies diet and lets not be too harsh on him, he is new at this himself and he has been there for her in the past training wise.... diet might not be his area though.
> 
> i have held back as i didnt want to confuse queenie at the time by saying....errrr....luv....no....
> 
> cals are way to high along with the protein, protein shouldnt be even above 200g IMO for a natty trainer and carbs are on the high side. Its best queenie found her feet with the diet structure and meal timings at first however IMO.


That is exactly what i wanted to hear mate...

I know IB you are a massive advocate of "listen to one person" as obviously everyman and his dog has a different idea of how things work...

Great stuff that queenie is sticking to a plan, and yes i believe she will see it through for a while until she thinks is this working or not... Hopefully then the guy that has helped her will look at adjusting the plan to suit her, or she will have to listen to someone else and try that also....

Trouble is here and we all fall for it.. if i wanted someone to help me fix my bike, i dont talk to a builder...

if you want 20 " arms, do you listen to someone with 20 " arms ????


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hence why i have leap frogged from person to person who i take advice from.

1 person at a time... minimum of a year.

Pscarb - 2 show preps

James Collier - 2 show preps

Harold Marillier - to present

On topic (that is off topic in here), today will be mainly spent working...i think lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> hence why i have leap frogged from person to person who i take advice from.
> 
> 1 person at a time... minimum of a year.
> 
> Pscarb - 2 show preps
> 
> James Collier - 2 show preps
> 
> Harold Marillier - to present
> 
> On topic (that is off topic in here), today will be mainly spent working...i think lol


Who has helped you gain the best out of yourself mate ??? and for what reasons ??

understand if that question you dont want to answer but i think its a fair question to ask ...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Trouble is here and we all fall for it.. if i wanted someone to help me fix my bike, i dont talk to a builder...
> 
> if you want 20 " arms, do you listen to someone with 20 " arms ????


and if you want fuked up the bum by a master swordsman for 8 hourse see uriel......................I mean gay Richie lol


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> and if you want fuked up the bum by a master swordsman for 8 hourse see uriel......................I mean gay Richie lol


Hours? Minutes would be more accurate!

Morning flinty. Good day to get the big Suzuki out. Came to work this morning on mine. First time I've had the leathers on since march. Enjoy your day mate.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Hours? Minutes would be more accurate!
> 
> Morning flinty. Good day to get the big Suzuki out. Came to work this morning on mine. First time I've had the leathers on since march. Enjoy your day mate.


what you got again mate ???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Who has helped you gain the best out of yourself mate ??? and for what reasons ??
> 
> understand if that question you dont want to answer but i think its a fair question to ask ...


fair question and no need to duck it!!

Everyone has brought something new to the table, not one person has been the 1-stop-shop.

paul - helped me no end shed my fat and get into the whole prepping world without making me jaded with it all. Its not easy!

He introduced fst-7 into my workouts (sick bastard)

james - new method of dieting and introduced a very varied diet that almost felt normal. Different methods of the final week or prep to paul which included sodium manipulation.

James tweaked my training a bit and taught me some nifty tricks.

Big H - overhauled my diet and pushed the most out of me in one off season i have got before IMO, 6 months he has brought up my back a bit more and he knowledge is 2nd to none.... once upon a time he prepped pscarb so its like going to the master lol.

Me and H are very much on the same wave length and he shares my passion, he wants to push me right to the top and i want to get there


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> fair question and no need to duck it!!
> 
> Everyone has brought something new to the table, not one person has been the 1-stop-shop.
> 
> paul - helped me no end shed my fat and get into the whole prepping world without making me jaded with it all. Its not easy!
> 
> He introduced fst-7 into my workouts (sick bastard)
> 
> james - new method of dieting and introduced a very varied diet that almost felt normal. Different methods of the final week or prep to paul which included sodium manipulation.
> 
> James tweaked my training a bit and taught me some nifty tricks.
> 
> Big H - overhauled my diet and pushed the most out of me in one off season i have got before IMO, 6 months he has brought up my back a bit more and he knowledge is 2nd to none.... once upon a time he prepped pscarb so its like going to the master lol.
> 
> Me and H are very much on the same wave length and he shares my passion, he wants to push me right to the top and i want to get there


thanks for the answer mate ... just goes to show more than 1 way to skin a cat... and the main thing with all that by the looks of it is the fact that every person you have worked with got something out of you that you possibly wouldnt have got on your own ??

so all in all if your serious and want to take it to the next level , having a mentor on board is definitely the way to go !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> what you got again mate ???


Got an r6 mate. Perfect for little country roads which I'm surrounded by.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Got an r6 mate. Perfect for little country roads which I'm surrounded by.


yeah i have had a few blasts on my mates R1. felt a little bit small personally (for me) but still a nice flickable bike ... my mates is a bike mechanic at a big shop that sells the victory bilkes . im ashamed to admit i quite fcukin like the look of those things lol.. might line up a test ride...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> thanks for the answer mate ... just goes to show more than 1 way to skin a cat... and the main thing with all that by the looks of it is the fact that every person you have worked with got something out of you that you possibly wouldnt have got on your own ??
> 
> so all in all if your serious and want to take it to the next level , having a mentor on board is definitely the way to go !!!


if your kid wants to play tennis do you just give him a racket and a ball and show him to a court?

if your kid wants to play football does the team just let him play and thats it?

Nope... in EVERY other sport there are coaches from a young age, nobody just fumbles their way through in a 'happy gilmore' situation of just being damn good lol.

Sure, you can learn by your mistakes and take that back road avenue of self discovery...all the more kudos.

I will take the motorway however and meet you in a few years at the same destination point 

I honestly think the more help you can get the better, time is valuable...dont waste it d1ciking around with things that wont work or might work...


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for your input guys 

So we reckon stick to mealtimes (7 meals per day) but less protein, what about carbs? Keep same or lower them too?

Just as I was starting to think finally I was doing something right!! Damn this iron game lol. Lucky I've got u bunch helping me out.

Just left euston station, London is a right nause up xx


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for your input guys
> 
> So we reckon stick to mealtimes (7 meals per day) but less protein, what about carbs? Keep same or lower them too?
> 
> Just as I was starting to think finally I was doing something right!! Damn this iron game lol. Lucky I've got u bunch helping me out.
> 
> Just left euston station, London is a right nause up xx


i hope youve dressed up for fuking change up in the big smoke.....you'll get moved on if you sit uder a cash machine u know lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> i hope youve dressed up for fuking change up in the big smoke.....you'll get moved on if you sit uder a cash machine u know lol


I think I look smart today... Maybe...



Please don't upset me - it's not like I can go home and get changed now!! Lol xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

scrub up ok i suppose!! lol


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I think I look smart today... Maybe...
> 
> View attachment 88669
> 
> 
> Please don't upset me - it's not like I can go home and get changed now!! Lol xx


Is that mt2 I see


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I think I look smart today... Maybe...
> 
> View attachment 88669
> 
> 
> Please don't upset me - it's not like I can go home and get changed now!! Lol xx


Take that pic down FFS, i dont mind you putting your workouts in here chick but im not fcukin having you upstage my pictures aswell lol.. XXX


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> I think I look smart today... Maybe...
> 
> View attachment 88669
> 
> 
> Please don't upset me - it's not like I can go home and get changed now!! Lol xx


I think women look very sxy in smart/office type wear clothes...


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> scrub up ok i suppose!! lol


Hush you... You're meant to be busy doing other things!! Lol xx


----------



## Queenie

Sorry - I went through a tunnel!

Robexroid - maybe 

Flinty - sorry I actually can't delete it from this app on my phone? You'll have to ask one of the mods. And sorry - but there's no upstaging lol.

Jay - thank u - I'm wearing trackies tucked into socks and reebok classics on my bottom half though 

Xx


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> I think I look smart today... Maybe...
> 
> View attachment 88669
> 
> 
> Please don't upset me - it's not like I can go home and get changed now!! Lol xx


look very smart actually


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry - I went through a tunnel!
> 
> Robexroid - maybe
> 
> Flinty - sorry I actually can't delete it from this app on my phone? You'll have to ask one of the mods. And sorry - but there's no upstaging lol.
> 
> Jay - thank u - I'm wearing trackies tucked into socks and reebok classics on my bottom half though
> 
> Xx


You had to spoil it didnt you.... In my on cylcle sick mind I had you in a little black mini skirt...hold ups and knee length boots...


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Robexroid - maybe


I like it 

Or RobNOroid :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Decided shoulders at gym today

Rear delt machine

15 reps @ 35 kg

15 reps @ 45 kg

15 reps @ 55 kg (managed 12 good ones last 3 were partial as i was blown)

incline rear delt raises (holding either side of the plates and bringing up to chest)

15 reps @ 27 kg

15 reps @ 32 kg

15 reps @ 39 kg managed 13 strict 2 partials

5 kg plate rear delt flys

1 set 15 as strict as possible, rear delts were fcukin pumped after them 7 sets

side lateral raises Seated

15 reps @ 5 kg Db's

20 reps @ 7 kg Db's

20 reps @ 9 kg Db's

then a superset to finish

10 reps + 10 reps + 10 reps all super strict going from 9 kg down to 5 kg ouch !!!

seated shoulder press (not that we needed a press but thought would add one.. sat facing the back pad for more front delt and side

20 reps @ 30 kg

20 reps @ 40 kg

20 reps @ 45 kg (felt pretty good no pain in shoulder) its getting stronger woop woop .. soon be back up to 130 kg smith press lol

finished with shrugs

20 reps @ 90 kg

20 reps @ 120 kg

10 reps @ 140 kg then partials for 15 reps then another full 5 reps then 5 partials then 1 full rep to finish

shoulders looked massive after this session i was very very pleased with it..

my training partner actually felt sick from training lol a first for a shoulder session ..

really pleased no pain

jabbed decca and some more test into delts before we trained ....

now for some food and get ready for last shift this week i hope !!!


----------



## Jay.32

I love the pump you get when you just finished training....I get p!ssed right off when I look in the mirror a couple of hours later...


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Decided shoulders at gym today
> 
> Rear delt machine
> 
> 15 reps @ 35 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 45 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 55 kg (managed 12 good ones last 3 were partial as i was blown)
> 
> incline rear delt raises (holding either side of the plates and bringing up to chest)
> 
> 15 reps @ 27 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 32 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 39 kg managed 13 strict 2 partials
> 
> 5 kg plate rear delt flys
> 
> 1 set 15 as strict as possible, rear delts were fcukin pumped after them 7 sets
> 
> side lateral raises Seated
> 
> 15 reps @ 5 kg Db's
> 
> 20 reps @ 7 kg Db's
> 
> 20 reps @ 9 kg Db's
> 
> then a superset to finish
> 
> 10 reps + 10 reps + 10 reps all super strict going from 9 kg down to 5 kg ouch !!!
> 
> seated shoulder press (not that we needed a press but thought would add one.. sat facing the back pad for more front delt and side
> 
> 20 reps @ 30 kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 40 kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 45 kg (felt pretty good no pain in shoulder) its getting stronger woop woop .. soon be back up to 130 kg smith press lol
> 
> finished with shrugs
> 
> 20 reps @ 90 kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 120 kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 140 kg then partials for 15 reps then another full 5 reps then 5 partials then 1 full rep to finish
> 
> shoulders looked massive after this session i was very very pleased with it..
> 
> my training partner actually felt sick from training lol a first for a shoulder session ..
> 
> really pleased no pain
> 
> jabbed decca and some more test into delts before we trained ....
> 
> now for some food and get ready for last shift this week i hope !!!


Your training partner felt sick!?! I would of been in hospital after that. Lol. Massive session mate with the added bonus of a pain free shoulder. Eat like a king now mate and good luck humping pipes around at work later! X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Your training partner felt sick!?! I would of been in hospital after that. Lol. Massive session mate with the added bonus of a pain free shoulder. Eat like a king now mate and good luck humping pipes around at work later! X


yes mate thanks... the fuel is bieng cooked as i type.... going to go to town on the 600 gram of chicken i am cooking lol.. not eat it all but i will try for at least 300 now and the rest later for my dinner !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes mate thanks... the fuel is bieng cooked as i type.... going to go to town on the 600 gram of chicken i am cooking lol.. not eat it all but i will try for at least 300 now and the rest later for my dinner !!!


Nice session you FREAK :lol:

Putting Mike in a state of sickness deserves something!! Good work!!

Enjoy the chicken mate, I'm off to break my back, need some pump so T bar rows it is :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Flinty u would like it here... National motorcycle museum 

Ssshh anyway - back to conference.... Xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> I think I look smart today... Maybe...
> 
> View attachment 88669
> 
> 
> Please don't upset me - it's not like I can go home and get changed now!! Lol xx


Bloody hell RX I didnt recognise ye with your clothes on ............still think you look better first thing in the morning with the hair all ruffled mg: LOl xxx


----------



## Replicator

Jay.32 said:


> You had to spoil it didnt you.... In my on cylcle sick mind I had you in a little black mini skirt...hold ups and knee length boots...


DITTO :crying:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Bloody hell RX I didnt recognise ye with your clothes on ............still think you look better first thing in the morning with the hair all ruffled mg: LOl xxx


Yeah mate i thought my training looked good to. tut. its you that comes in and goes off subject is it lol.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Decided shoulders at gym today
> 
> Rear delt machine
> 
> 15 reps @ 35 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 45 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 55 kg (managed 12 good ones last 3 were partial as i was blown)
> 
> incline rear delt raises (holding either side of the plates and bringing up to chest)
> 
> 15 reps @ 27 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 32 kg
> 
> 15 reps @ 39 kg managed 13 strict 2 partials
> 
> 5 kg plate rear delt flys
> 
> 1 set 15 as strict as possible, rear delts were fcukin pumped after them 7 sets
> 
> side lateral raises Seated
> 
> 15 reps @ 5 kg Db's
> 
> 20 reps @ 7 kg Db's
> 
> 20 reps @ 9 kg Db's
> 
> then a superset to finish
> 
> 10 reps + 10 reps + 10 reps all super strict going from 9 kg down to 5 kg ouch !!!
> 
> seated shoulder press (not that we needed a press but thought would add one.. sat facing the back pad for more front delt and side
> 
> 20 reps @ 30 kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 40 kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 45 kg (felt pretty good no pain in shoulder) its getting stronger woop woop .. soon be back up to 130 kg smith press lol
> 
> finished with shrugs
> 
> 20 reps @ 90 kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 120 kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 140 kg then partials for 15 reps then another full 5 reps then 5 partials then 1 full rep to finish
> 
> shoulders looked massive after this session i was very very pleased with it..
> 
> my training partner actually felt sick from training lol a first for a shoulder session ..
> 
> really pleased no pain
> 
> jabbed decca and some more test into delts before we trained ....
> 
> now for some food and get ready for last shift this week i hope !!!


brilliant Flinty .good to hear :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Yeah mate i thought my training looked good to. tut. its you that comes in and goes off subject is it lol.


okay okay FFS I was getting to that PMSL............as you can see on the very next post :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Yes i will let you off this time lol.. well im sat here waiting for fcukin traffic management to come and shut off 2 lanes so we can get started. there fcukin useless. supposed to be on at 8 pm. like fcuk it is...


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> okay okay FFS I was getting to that PMSL............as you can see on the very next post :lol:


Is it still Pof or the like in here?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Is it still Pof or the like in here?


No thats uriels journal... they have followed him there thank fcuk x


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


flinty90 said:


> No thats uriels journal... they have followed him there thank fcuk x


----------



## dipdabs

Hi flinty  <3 xxxxxxx


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Hi flinty  <3 xxxxxxx


Fcuk... hello kay how are you ...


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk... hello kay how are you ...


I saw a mention about a Pof thread and everyone being on uriels journal so thought I wouldn't leave you feeling left out x I'm good thank you, how r you? <3


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I saw a mention about a Pof thread and everyone being on uriels journal so thought I wouldn't leave you feeling left out x I'm good thank you, how r you? <3


Dont you worry about me you scoot back over to uriels journal lol... it suits you there x


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Dont you worry about me you scoot back over to uriels journal lol... it suits you there x


Why what's wrong with having a polite conversation with you? <3


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Why what's wrong with having a polite conversation with you? <3


Im not polite


----------



## Uriel

oh is it all serious gym business in here now??

IB shows up and calls you a joker and you are all about the stats and training now??

ok.........i will adopt a serious air in here now

(I did fart in the gym as i did a chest fly earlier.....but i wont talk of it)


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Im not polite


Point taken. I won't say hello in future! I do <3 u though, always remember that my minty flinty xxxx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> oh is it all serious gym business in here now??
> 
> IB shows up and calls you a joker and you are all about the stats and training now??
> 
> ok.........i will adopt a serious air in here now
> 
> (I did fart in the gym as i did a chest fly earlier.....but i wont talk of it)


 pmsl yeah bro its a one stop shop for serious gym goers in here. all 600 pages :'(


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Bloody hell RX I didnt recognise ye with your clothes on ............still think you look better first thing in the morning with the hair all ruffled mg: LOl xxx


Haha  morning breath though? Ick! Lol xx


----------



## Queenie

How's it going tonight flinty? Xx


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> pmsl yeah bro its a one stop shop for serious gym goers in here. all 600 pages :'(


i like it a while back when we all ****ed around in each others journals but had indepth training chat too - lets shoot for tht....happy days


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Point taken. I won't say hello in future! I do <3 u though, always remember that my minty flinty xxxx


Im not sure what <3 means but i will try to remember ...


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Im not sure what <3 means but i will try to remember ...


Love flinty. It means love xxx


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I thought it was a pair of boobs with a v neck, ?????


----------



## biglbs

Do you still train flinty? :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Do you still train flinty? :confused1:


Lol its been known lol.. x cnut


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Yes i will let you off this time lol.. well im sat here waiting for fcukin traffic management to come and shut off 2 lanes so we can get started. there fcukin useless. supposed to be on at 8 pm. like fcuk it is...


you cnuts and yer fancy phones ...posting on here mg:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Is it still Pof or the like in here?


okay whats this pof ??


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> okay whats this pof ??


Its people of fruity nature


----------



## George-Bean

That was a nice little snooze ;-D.

Ok Flintster I gotta brag, I got 3 x 6 20kg seated shoulder press's ;-D new personal best, I will try to to mention it in every post tonight lol. I seen you blasted yours with big weights today, great job on your workout mate.

Did you see that salad Uriel ate? That would take ages to eat, I don't eat leaves no more often, I go for stuff like radish, cucumber, chopped carrot, olives, peppers etc, I just don't find leaves filling enough.

You do big numbers on the shrugs ffs!

Glad yer shoulders doing good, maybe see ya do standing military press next shoulders day? I'm curious on yer weights with that one ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> That was a nice little snooze ;-D.
> 
> Ok Flintster I gotta brag, I got 3 x 6 20kg seated shoulder press's ;-D new personal best, I will try to to mention it in every post tonight lol. I seen you blasted yours with big weights today, great job on your workout mate.
> 
> Did you see that salad Uriel ate? That would take ages to eat, I don't eat leaves no more often, I go for stuff like radish, cucumber, chopped carrot, olives, peppers etc, I just don't find leaves filling enough.
> 
> You do big numbers on the shrugs ffs!
> 
> Glad yer shoulders doing good, maybe see ya do standing military press next shoulders day? I'm curious on yer weights with that one ;-D


 mate they arent big numbers for me bro very light session .. my best smith shoulder press is 140 kg for about 4 good reps. im miles off that at minute. may never get there again tbf.. but changing my shoulder routine means my pressing isnt needed to go heavy but i still get great results...

The salad looks awesome uri has helped me witb a few foodstuffs i woyldnt have thought about tbf so all good..

Well done on your pb mate. especially when cutting.. good going x


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> mate they arent big numbers for me bro very light session .. my best smith shoulder press is 140 kg for about 4 good reps. im miles off that at minute. may never get there again tbf.. but changing my shoulder routine means my pressing isnt needed to go heavy but i still get great results...
> 
> The salad looks awesome uri has helped me witb a few foodstuffs i woyldnt have thought about tbf so all good..
> 
> Well done on your pb mate. especially when cutting.. good going x


Were you on var when you hit that 140kg press mate? You seemed to talk a lot about the strength var gave you for a supposedly mild oral.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Were you on var when you hit that 140kg press mate? You seemed to talk a lot about the strength var gave you for a supposedly mild oral.


Yes mate i was.. on 100 mg per day though and went up to 150 mg per day for 2 weeks. its not mild at them doses lol... fcukin incredible strength gains though. lots better for that than test imo..


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Wright guys looks like were on will catch up later guys. good evening x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> mate they arent big numbers for me bro very light session .. my best smith shoulder press is 140 kg for about 4 good reps. im miles off that at minute. may never get there again tbf.. but changing my shoulder routine means my pressing isnt needed to go heavy but i still get great results...
> 
> The salad looks awesome uri has helped me witb a few foodstuffs i woyldnt have thought about tbf so all good..
> 
> Well done on your pb mate. especially when cutting.. good going x


exactly


----------



## George-Bean

Take some pics at work Flinty, lets see what your up too.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Take some pics at work Flinty, lets see what your up too.


Its just the m62 mate lol.. just finished so no work friday wohooo mind you as its 2:45am and i have 2 hours drive i will be sleeping till gone 11 lol..


----------



## Queenie

Big sleepy bear  wake up and get to the gym  xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Big sleepy bear  wake up and get to the gym  xx


Ok 3 1/2 hours sleep is that long enough ?? Will ou not let me rest xx


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ok 3 1/2 hours sleep is that long enough ?? Will ou not let me rest xx


Get back in bed!! Sleep and grow


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Get back in bed!! Sleep and grow


Im still in bed but soon as im awake thats it... may aswell get up and have some fuel x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Im still in bed but soon as im awake thats it... may aswell get up and have some fuel x


Good idea 

Get munching!!


----------



## GShock

My shoulder sessions have become boring and im not putting everything into it, feel like im going through the motions a bit.. so ive just worked out how to copy n paste into my phone so your shoulder session has taken pride of place,

How often are you training shoulders flinty ?


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> Im still in bed but soon as im awake thats it... may aswell get up and have some fuel x


so you come on here in your sleep!!!! thats pure ukm dedication


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Ok 3 1/2 hours sleep is that long enough ?? Will ou not let me rest xx


Oh let's not go there  xx


----------



## flinty90

GShock said:


> My shoulder sessions have become boring and im not putting everything into it, feel like im going through the motions a bit.. so ive just worked out how to copy n paste into my phone so your shoulder session has taken pride of place,
> 
> How often are you training shoulders flinty ?


Hi mate i train shoulders once per week bro.. i normally stick to the same rota for training then swap things up every 6 weeks or so i will have a deload week and up the sets and reps, or i will throw in a compounds only week to get the reps down and just hit big compound heavy lifts then back to my normals routine again..

I have always enjoyed training for higher reps mate 12-15 and about 4 sets...

that shoulder routine i posted is perfect for me in that order. it basically hit all delt heads first then the press ties them all intogether and then finish with shrugs (do these twice a week ) as i do a shrug whilst DB deadlifting as part of the movement ...

try that routine for about 4 - 6 weeks mate turst me you will get results from it !!!


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> so you come on here in your sleep!!!! thats pure ukm dedication


lol i said in bed not asleep in bed you tool lol !!!


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> lol i said in bed not asleep in bed you tool lol !!!


you also said soon as im awake!!!! ya tool.. grumpy fcker... is time of the month or you just aint getting any:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> you also said soon as im awake!!!! ya tool.. grumpy fcker... is time of the month or you just aint getting any:lol:


stop it your spinning me out lol... i might go back to bed (as im up now) and go to sleep pmsl !!


----------



## Jay.32

sweet dreams flinty


----------



## flinty90

ok i got my last gym session today which will be arms ... then thats it till monday.. im going to get out this weekend on the mountain bike for a blast ...

weight this morning is down another 2 pounds so currently sitting at 234 pounds. which im happy about..

6 plus more weeks to my holidays so the diet is staying really tight ....

i still think im missing something with diet (not sure though) yes its working so perhaps im just missing patience to carry on and let it work...

i really wish i could add some fatburner or something like that without it affecting my anxiety as im sure that would give me a nice little edge to it all...

ah well i will continue trudging on the natural and unstimulated route lol....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

natty unstim route...fck that must be so boring 

If i'm not buzzing off my tits and shaking like muhammed ali by 9am i will up the dose by lunch


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> natty unstim route...fck that must be so boring
> 
> If i'm not buzzing off my tits and shaking like muhammed ali by 9am i will up the dose by lunch


you know what mate i have been unstimmed (even caffiene i cant touch) for so long i dont even need it ... my anxiety was just so bad 5 years ago there is no way i could carry on drinking coffee or tea etc...

its a good job im naturally buzzing lol


----------



## Richie186

Always thought about stims but they all claim to be #1 so wouldn't know which one to go for anyway. Did you get the busa out yesterday mate?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Always thought about stims but they all claim to be #1 so wouldn't know which one to go for anyway. Did you get the busa out yesterday mate?


no mate didnt get time by the time i had fcuked about !!!!

weather is sh1tty here today so wont be coming out today either... might aswell sell the fcukin thing lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok i got my last gym session today which will be arms ... then thats it till monday.. im going to get out this weekend on the mountain bike for a blast ...
> 
> weight this morning is down another 2 pounds so currently sitting at 234 pounds. which im happy about..
> 
> 6 plus more weeks to my holidays so the diet is staying really tight ....
> 
> i still think im missing something with diet (not sure though) yes its working so perhaps im just missing patience to carry on and let it work...
> 
> i really wish i could add some fatburner or something like that without it affecting my anxiety as im sure that would give me a nice little edge to it all...
> 
> ah well i will continue trudging on the natural and unstimulated route lol....


Mate you are a sticker not a loser so you know it will come,time mate,just time!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Mate you are a sticker not a loser so you know it will come,time mate,just time!


yes your right mate,,, patience is now the only thing i have to master lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes your right mate,,, patience is now the only thing i have to master lol !!!


It goes hand in hand with this game,that is the one thing i have learnt,hence i never rush fook all now,leave that to youth:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> It goes hand in hand with this game,that is the one thing i have learnt,hence i never rush fook all now,leave that to youth :thumbup1:


i am still youth ya cnut lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i am still youth ya cnut lol !!!


Well not as young as you think lol

No,i meant 20 year olds mate,

You are going bald upwards are you not???


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well not as young as you think lol
> 
> No,i meant 20 year olds mate,
> 
> You are going bald upwards are you not???


i will never go bald bro .... i might go grey as a fcukin grey person but never bald. im only 37 ffs


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i will never go bald bro .... i might go grey as a fcukin grey person but never bald. im only 37 ffs


Wake up,talkin about mohawk!!!!

37 is 40 waiting to happen:lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Wake up,talkin about mohawk!!!!
> 
> 37 is 40 waiting to happen:lol:


and whats wrong with 40 ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> and whats wrong with 40 ???


Woooooooo ooooooh! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Just out and about for an hour. got to sort some trophies out for our motorbike clubs national rally... were hosting it in nottinghamshire this year so i have lots of organising and stuff to sort...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ok i got my last gym session today which will be arms ... then thats it till monday.. im going to get out this weekend on the mountain bike for a blast ...
> 
> weight this morning is down another 2 pounds so currently sitting at 234 pounds. which im happy about..
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> 6 plus more weeks to my holidays so the diet is staying really tight ....
> 
> i still think im missing something with diet (not sure though) yes its working so perhaps im just missing patience to carry on and let it work...
> 
> 2lb is about right m8.. thats nice and steady .........your only misssing patience..
> 
> i really wish i could add some fatburner or something like that without it affecting my anxiety as im sure that would give me a nice little edge to it all...
> 
> ah well i will continue trudging on the natural and unstimulated route lol....


Your doing great m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> Always thought about stims but they all claim to be #1 so wouldn't know which one to go for anyway. Did you get the busa out yesterday mate?


Eph25's , clen ............dont like NDP it kinda nukes inside ye LOL


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes your right mate,,, patience is now the only thing i have to master lol !!!


Ho Ho ..that will be a steep hill to climb for a biker........... ye cnut :lol:


----------



## flinty90

just going to have a quick coffee (decaff of course) and a little read then off to gym for some bi's and tri's


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> It goes hand in hand with this game,that is the one thing i have learnt,hence i never rush fook all now,leave that to youth:thumbup1:


exactly .....

Flinty is a youth tho just an older one :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i will never go bald bro .... i might go grey as a fcukin grey person but never bald. im only 37 ffs


your day will come bwahahahahah :lol: bald is beautiful m8 :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Just out and about for an hour. got to sort some trophies out for our motorbike clubs national rally... were hosting it in nottinghamshire this year so i have lots of organising and stuff to sort...


What one are you in Flint.................. Hells Angels.............Outlaws............Mawhawks mg:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> your day will come bwahahahahah :lol: bald is beautiful m8 :thumb:


i tell you now mate i will never go bald only by choice .....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> just going to have a quick coffee (decaff of course) and a little read then off to gym for some bi's and tri's


have a good one

less is more mind


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> What one are you in Flint Hells Angels.............Outlaws............Mawhawks mg:


BOC mate (Bandit Owners Club of great britain) biggest single model bike club in england :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i tell you now mate i will never go bald only by choice .....


Thats me ..........by choice ..no way am i going around like fryer fvckin tuck ............or more like the grey horse shoe :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> have a good one
> 
> less is more mind


well mate i am up for it today so im going as heavy as i can without fcukin throwing them up ...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well mate i am up for it today so im going as heavy as i can without fcukin throwing them up ...


reps :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good one mate


is there any other sort ??


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> Eph25's , clen ............dont like NDP it kinda nukes inside ye LOL


Cheers rep. Got a pot of clen in the cupboard, a friend didn't like them and gave them to me. Not tried them but never say never.


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> Cheers rep. Got a pot of clen in the cupboard, a friend didn't like them and gave them to me. Not tried them but never say never.


if you havent used them before start with 20mcg and take it from there


----------



## TELBOR

Replicator said:


> if you havent used them before start with 20mcg and take it from there


And bring on the spaz hands


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> And bring on the spaz hands


Or if you're like me, spaz legs too xx


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> exactly .....
> 
> Flinty is a youth tho just an older one :lol:


LoL:laugh:


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> if you havent used them before start with 20mcg and take it from there


They're 40mcg tablets. They'd be right buggers to cut too, tiny little things. But if that's what you recommend, that's what I'll do. Bf only 13% anyway so not in a rush.


----------



## Queenie

Richie186 said:


> They're 40mcg tablets. They'd be right buggers to cut too, tiny little things. But if that's what you recommend, that's what I'll do. Bf only 13% anyway so not in a rush.


Start on 40mcg - you'll be fine. I started on 40 xx


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> They're 40mcg tablets. They'd be right buggers to cut too, tiny little things. But if that's what you recommend, that's what I'll do. Bf only 13% anyway so not in a rush.


What clen is it??


----------



## Richie186

R0BR0ID said:


> What clen is it??


Not sure mate. Label all in Chinese!!!!


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> They're 40mcg tablets. They'd be right buggers to cut too, tiny little things. But if that's what you recommend, that's what I'll do. Bf only 13% anyway so not in a rush.


I know the ones .. I have them ..........but you dont have to be exact just take a nibble of one ...........try a whole one if you like but as Robroid and Queenie said LOL


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Start on 40mcg - you'll be fine. I started on 40 xx


stop it RX LOl............ you dont know he will be fine ....... seriously you cant fvck about with this kida stuff ...20mcg is best to introduce your body to it .


----------



## Richie186

If, for some strange reason, I gain fat on cycle I'll use them. If not I reckon I'll leave them alone. Don't want to put something into my body for no reason.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Not sure mate. Label all in Chinese!!!!


Red and green lable??

And If you don't think you'll need them, do you want my address


----------



## Richie186

R0BR0ID said:


> Red and green lable??
> 
> And If you don't think you'll need them, do you want my address


I think it's red and blue but could be wrong. And I already know where you live!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I think it's red and blue but could be wrong. And I already know where you live!


Drop em of when your ready then yoof!!


----------



## flinty90

just had the best arms session ever.. that is all...

im fcukin amazed at how strong i was after only 3 1/2 hours kip also not been on it food wise today

only ate 2 boiled eggs 2 slices burgen bread

125 gram basmati rice

250 gram chicken with red peppers

all day

really knick knack nood now.. will be having some more fuel now 250 grams mince beef , green beans and a protein shake then to chill out watch a bit of tv then off to bed...

wont put arms session down you get the idea trust me it was great.. went heavy and still hit 10 - 12 reps ..

measured arms after it and just under 18 1/2 inches so im happy with that seeing as im also dropping fat from them,....

HAPPY CHAPPY RIGHT HERE !!!


----------



## Greenspin

I can't rep you yet, but seeing the phrase "knick knack nood" being used on the forum made me laugh. Not heard it for ages, and didn't even know other people said/used it.


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> I can't rep you yet, but seeing the phrase "knick knack nood" being used on the forum made me laugh. Not heard it for ages, and didn't even know other people said/used it.


lol actually i say knicky knacky nood lol !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Good to hear ya had a good session, 18.5 inches eh, I might have to measure my chicken wings later, right around the widest part?

I took a rest today, all going well and felt it was needed.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Good to hear ya had a good session, 18.5 inches eh, I might have to measure my chicken wings later, right around the widest part?
> 
> I took a rest today, all going well and felt it was needed.


i will get to 19's if it kills me mate.. glad you had a rest bro, makes you appreciate getting back on it when you go back !!!


----------



## flinty90

George if you ever fancy a session mate give me a shout and we will meet up .. only half hour drive to you or you to me !!! would be good to sort a session out and we can have a proper chat about things !!!


----------



## Natty.Solider

I love gym sessions when you have freak strength and pass all expectations!


----------



## flinty90

Natty.Solider said:


> I love gym sessions when you have freak strength and pass all expectations!


its normally when you feel like its going to be a poor session too.. i just turned up and the adrenaline must have kicked in lol... my lads who i train were in fcukin bits lol....

they do love it when im on one hahaha NOT !!!


----------



## Sweat

Good work on the 18.5's mate, some impressive pythons there. What is your bodyweight?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Good work on the 18.5's mate, some impressive pythons there. What is your bodyweight?


hi mate thank you my BW is sat at 234 pounds as of this week mate !!!!

19's would look a lot better lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hi mate thank you my BW is sat at 234 pounds as of this week mate !!!!
> 
> 19's would look a lot better lol !!!


mine grew an inch when I stopped all teh accesory stuff .(prob bicep half inch and tri half inch)......but I will never have big arms as you can see from the front view photo I have short musle bellies and that is crap as you will know for growth .


----------



## flinty90

Rep i think ming said his were a lot bigger when he stopped training them lol.... wierd really.. do you think its cos they continue to be leaner when we train them and maybe put a little bit of fat back on them if we arent using them as directly ???


----------



## Richie186

Top man. 18.5" is well impressive mate. You'll get that elusive 19" soon enough.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Top man. 18.5" is well impressive mate. You'll get that elusive 19" soon enough.


i dont know mate its fcukin hard to get size on my biceps !!!!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> i dont know mate its fcukin hard to get size on my biceps !!!!


Put the extra half an inch on your tri's instead mate, attach a Smart Car or similar to your dipping belt and 3 reps later you'll be 19 inch arms.. defo!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Rep i think ming said his were a lot bigger when he stopped training them lol.... wierd really.. do you think its cos they continue to be leaner when we train them and maybe put a little bit of fat back on them if we arent using them as directly ???


its not that wierd Flint ..it just proves that all but the gifted are training them too much ............its sad but most think they have to train like the champions but truth be told only the champions can train like the champions..(they are one in a million )...............the rest can only handle a quarter of what they do .....

Less is more Flint........ always remember arms/ shoulders are involved in all the other bigger exercises except legs ............so.over training them is enevatable. If not trained so much then the muscle is given a better chance to grow ....its not fat......its the musle growing because its not being slaughtered before it gets a chance too


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> George if you ever fancy a session mate give me a shout and we will meet up .. only half hour drive to you or you to me !!! would be good to sort a session out and we can have a proper chat about things !!!


I'd fekken love that, be a bit nervous though, you'd probably muller me lol, I heard that the cops are looking for some guy who fits your description who keeps sneaking up to cows at the side of the country s motorways and biting a chunk out of them and eating them raw. You know I'm only a little bloke right and that most of my meats gone?

;-D


----------



## Mingster

Someone mention dips

My arms are leaner now Flints, so don't think training them directly makes them any leaner. Personally, I reckon virtually any direct work on arms leads to overtraining them and therefore reduces the potential for growth.

Dips for tris and rows for bi's as I tend to say lol....


----------



## flinty90

well Rep i can see what your saying, i think i like to believe that overtraining is a fcukin myth that the lazy use as an excuse but im starting to think you may be right X


----------



## George-Bean

Replicator said:


> its not that wierd Flint ..it just proves that all but the gifted are training them too much ............its sad but most think they have to train like the champions but truth be told only the champions can train like the champions..(they are one in a million )


I am a champion and will not hear it said otherwise!

(however your full words are true :thumb: )


----------



## biglbs

On the money rep,spot on

Arms can take a wee bit more but not loads Imo


----------



## luther1

We're you just flinty for a while as opposed to flinty90 or am I talking bollox


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i dont know mate its fcukin hard to get size on my biceps !!!!


train them less then......... not more :thumbup1:

well done on the 18 and a half tho


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> train them less then......... not more :thumbup1:
> 
> well done on the 18 and a half tho


ok mate i will try to leave the arms session out of the week for a while see if it helps !!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> We're you just flinty for a while as opposed to flinty90 or am I talking bollox


always been 90 mate


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ok mate i will try to leave the arms session out of the week for a while see if it helps !!


The Arthur Jones Collection

Nautilus Bulletin #2

Very similar - that is, VERY BRIEF, BUT VERY HARD - routines are being used by all of our trainees for all

body parts; the entire arm routine (for both upper-arms and forearms) requires exactly seven minutes and twenty

seconds - three times weekly, a total of twenty-two minutes of weekly training for the arms. Additional training

is not only not required but would actually reduce the production of results; and in may cases, best results are

being produced with only two weekly workouts - or with even shorter routines involving fewer exercises and-or

a lower number of sets.

Most of our trainees never perform more than two sets of any one exercise -and none of our trainees ever

perform more that three sets of an exercise -and some of our trainees use only one set of each exercise.

Such brief and infrequent training is an absolute requirement for the production of best-possible results from

exercise - yet almost all currently active trainees devote at least five times as much weekly training time to their

workouts, while producing little or nothing in the way of results in return for their efforts.

If every individual weight-trainee in the country suddenly cut his training in half - merely reduced his weekly

workouts by 50 per cent, while making no other change in his training - it is my belief that overall results would

be at least doubled.

Overtraining - overtraining insofar as "amount of training" is concerned -is so common that such a 50 per cent

reduction in training on the part of ALL trainees would result in an immediate improvement in the rates of

progress being produced by MOST trainees; an improvement that would probably double average overall

results. And since such doubled results would be produced by only half as much training, the rate-of-progress

would be quadrupled - a four to one improvement.

Obviously - if everybody cut their training by half - some trainees would suffer a reduction in their rates of

progress; since a few people are now training properly, these few would suffer from a reduction in their training

time. But for every individual that is presently training right, there are probably a hundred that are training

wrong - usually overtraining; thus, for each trainee that lost from such a reduction in training time, a hundred

would gain - and on the average, the overall results would be strongly positive.

If - in addition to the overall average reduction in training time suggested in the above example - everybody

simultaneously started training properly insofar as "intensity of effort" is concerned, then at least another

doubling of average results would be produced; so that the average rate of progress would be increased from its

present level by a ration of approximately eight to one.

If nothing else of any value is gleaned from this bulletin - but if the above point is clearly understood and put

into practical application - then a long first step will have been taken in the direction of sensible training.

Barbell exercises are more productive than free-hand exercises for only one reason - because barbell exercises

are HARDER than non-weighted exercises; but as you increase the "intensity of effort of an exercise, it is

necessary to reduce the "amount" of exercise - Japanese wrestlers do as many as 3000 repetitions of nonweighted

squats almost daily, but try doing that many squats with a heavy barbell on your back and see what

happens.

I will not even suggest that we have tried literally "everything" - nor that we fully understand all of the factors

involved - but we have tried a lot of things, under carefully controlled conditions and with hundreds of trainees;

and the evidence always points back to the same basic conclusions - more than three weekly workouts, or more

than two sets of any one exercise in the same workout, or more than a total of four hours of weekly training will

almost always result in overtraining, and a reduction in the production of results.


----------



## biglbs

A very extreme study by any standards!


----------



## flinty90

reading that has blown my training ideals out the water ...

goddammit


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> A very extreme study by any standards!


yes but at least jones studied it and the year yates won his first big title he used similar tactics ...............and minimal training but fvckin intense LOL


----------



## biglbs

Rep was this a 70's study mate?

A lot still stands but some does not? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

What i mean is that is slightly less rest with current aas/dietry information,but i swear by it normaly,it is great,here is another linkhttp://www.trulyhuge.com/dorian_yates_workout.html


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Rep was this a 70's study mate?
> 
> A lot still stands but some does not? :confused1:


I must admit yes that is true but i was only trying to put across teh point about overtraining which is still true today.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I must admit yes that is true but i was only trying to put across teh point about overtraining which is still true today.


And i totaly agree,many ,too many do,will they listen to older folk.............


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> What i mean is that is slightly less rest with current aas/dietry information,but i swear by it normaly,it is great,here is another linkhttp://www.trulyhuge.com/dorian_yates_workout.html


loL yea ive got the video :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

I think I over train, I just love being at the gym, I have control over most things but not this.

I just know that when the Olympic weight lifting starts Ill be at the gym until I snap something ;-D


----------



## George-Bean

Did ya see the size of those guys in the video Milky posted in his journal today?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> loL yea ive got the video :thumb:


I had the pleasure of meeting him in southend,spent a while with him as he was doing some stuff for mates,lovely fella.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I think I over train, I just love being at the gym, I have control over most things but not this.
> 
> I just know that when the Olympic weight lifting starts Ill be at the gym until I snap something ;-D


Ping!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

some new training plans will be put into place over next 2 weeks !!!


----------



## Mingster

You really only need to train 3 times a week imo. The rest of the time should be spent doing support stuff for your lifting such as cardio, core and grip work and, most importantly, resting up. If you enjoy the gym so much that you need to go more often do the support stuff on your days off weights rather than doing more weights that basically slow, or stop, your potential gains. We might all like a beer, but having 20 beers is a little silly so why do the equivalent with your training?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> some new training plans will be put into place over next 2 weeks !!!


Download/buy blood and guts and get in buddy!!!!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Download/buy blood and guts and get in buddy!!!!


got it mate !!!


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> You really only need to train 3 times a week imo. The rest of the time should be spent doing support stuff for your lifting such as cardio, core and grip work and, most importantly, resting up. If you enjoy the gym so much that you need to go more often do the support stuff on your days off weights rather than doing more weights that basically slow, or stop, your potential gains. We might all like a beer, but having 20 beers is a little silly so why do the equivalent with your training?


Great words,well put!

Why can Rep and i not come out with that kind of stuff? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> got it mate !!!


Did you think he was telling porkies????:lolmsl


----------



## George-Bean

Mingster said:


> You really only need to train 3 times a week imo. The rest of the time should be spent doing support stuff for your lifting such as cardio, core and grip work and, most importantly, resting up. If you enjoy the gym so much that you need to go more often do the support stuff on your days off weights rather than doing more weights that basically slow, or stop, your potential gains. We might all like a beer, but having 20 beers is a little silly so why do the equivalent with your training?


This is very true and I absolutely know your right but controlling it is another matter, I go to the gym with good intentions of just doing cardio etc but then I see those big round hypnotic discs lol, fekken catnip they are ;-D


----------



## Mingster

George-Bean said:


> This is very true and I absolutely know your right but controlling it is another matter, I go to the gym with good intentions of just doing cardio etc but then I see those big round hypnotic discs lol, fekken catnip they are ;-D


I know what you are saying But those discs are merely the tools we use to shape our bodies or grow stronger and if you use any tool correctly you will get better results from it. I find doing the support stuff on my days off lifting help to control those craving, and the fact that I can always lift so much more after one or two days off is the clincher for me.

Training more frequently must mean training less intensely. You may get a pump or a burn training this way, but neither of those sensations make you grow bigger or stronger. They are a quick fix that makes you look good for an hour or so then quickly fade away.

Need some kip guys. Stay safe and have a great weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> This is very true and I absolutely know your right but controlling it is another matter, I go to the gym with good intentions of just doing cardio etc but then I see those big round hypnotic discs lol, fekken catnip they are ;-D


I know what you mean George. To tempting to lift once your in the gym, so don't go. Get cardio elsewhere, jogging, biking or walking. I've listened to the fellas on here that have tons of experience and they know their stuff.


----------



## George-Bean

Most mornings I go out on my bike for half hour, been too wet this past couple weeks most mornings, I train about 2 hours a day 6 days a week, an hour weights followed by an hour low intensity cardio or until I physically am about to fall off the machine ;-D (500 calorie burn minimum each day).


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> Most mornings I go out on my bike for half hour, been too wet this past couple weeks most mornings, I train about 2 hours a day 6 days a week, an hour weights followed by an hour low intensity cardio or until I physically am about to fall off the machine ;-D (500 calorie burn minimum each day).


That's a hell of a lot mate.


----------



## flinty90

Night guys im fcuked.. lack of sleep last night is catching up with me now x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Night guys im fcuked.. lack of sleep last night is catching up with me now x


N'night flints. I'll be up with your cuppa cocoa soon xx


----------



## George-Bean

Richie186 said:


> That's a hell of a lot mate.


I'm still a fatty.


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> I'm still a fatty.


Why not try 3days a week weights. 2 cardio and 2 full rest days. Spread out over a week. You might train to your full potential if your fresher.


----------



## George-Bean

Cos then I will have to be at home with the wife more lol


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> Cos then I will have to be at home with the wife more lol


Wives can be good at cardio. If you get what I mean


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Cos then I will have to be at home with the wife more lol





Richie186 said:


> Wives can be good at cardio. If you get what I mean


yeas but you have to go 2 rounds coz teh first one dont last long enough to burn 100 cals ............................unless your my age then it takes you all night to do what you used to do all night mg:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I know what you are saying But those discs are merely the tools we use to shape our bodies or grow stronger and if you use any tool correctly you will get better results from it. I find doing the support stuff on my days off lifting help to control those craving, and the fact that I can always lift so much more after one or two days off is the clincher for me.
> 
> Training more frequently must mean training less intensely. You may get a pump or a burn training this way, but neither of those sensations make you grow bigger or stronger. They are a quick fix that makes you look good for an hour or so then quickly fade away.
> 
> Need some kip guys. Stay safe and have a great weekend:thumbup1:


exactly ...........see........ thats what ive been tring to say :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Replicator said:


> yeas but you have to go 2 rounds coz teh first one dont last long enough to burn 100 cals ............................unless your my age then it takes you all night to do what you used to do all night mg:


It does when you cant think of anyone lol


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> You really only need to train 3 times a week imo. The rest of the time should be spent doing support stuff for your lifting such as cardio, core and grip work and, most importantly, resting up. If you enjoy the gym so much that you need to go more often do the support stuff on your days off weights rather than doing more weights that basically slow, or stop, your potential gains. We might all like a beer, but having 20 beers is a little silly so why do the equivalent with your training?


again excellently put :thumb:

Write a book ming id buy it so that I could hold it up and go..........................This is what I mean LOL


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> It does when you cant think of anyone lol


bwahahahaahahah I get ye LOl :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Wonder why Flinty aint here yet, its daylight, he should be up, grinding something between his teeth and demanding the right to throw metal around.


----------



## biglbs

Must be w8nking:lol:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Must be w8nking:lol:


He's cooking my brekkie xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> He's cooking my brekkie xx


See!Pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> Must be w8nking:lol:


That's how you get 18" biceps isn't it? lol.

On a serious note, I measured mine just now, a whopping 15" ;-( The wife insists I tell you all hers is 10" why she wants yall to know I have no idea ;-D


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> That's how you get 18" biceps isn't it? lol.
> 
> On a serious note, I measured mine just now, a whopping 15" ;-( The wife insists I tell you all hers is 10" why she wants yall to know I have no idea ;-D


Mine have dropped to 21 now,lost some fat,Avi was yesterday pic.Getting there slowly,no rush.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> He's cooking my brekkie xx


Oi bitch ya want pepper on ya eggs ...xx hope your keeping them baps warm up there lol.. xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Oi bitch ya want pepper on ya eggs ...xx hope your keeping them baps warm up there lol.. xx


Errr yes! And don't forget the coffee!!

(thank u darlin) lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Errr yes! And don't forget the coffee!!
> 
> (thank u darlin) lol xx


Ive only got one pair of hands. xx as you probably werent aware as im like a fcukin octopus on heat in the sack lol.. limbs flying everywhere xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Ive only got one pair of hands. xx as you probably werent aware as im like a fcukin octopus on heat in the sack lol.. limbs flying everywhere xx


  then your wife is a v lucky lady!! Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> then your wife is a v lucky lady!! Xx


Who said anything about my wife ??? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ok so no motivation this morning to do fcuk all....

No gym (dont it all this week)

was supposed to go out for a charity ride on motorbike, but cant be a$$ed to get bike out and bike gear on ...so just donated the cost of doing it anyway..

got jobs to do in the garden etc, cant be a$$ed to do them.

bought a new bike trip computor thingy for mountain bike that needs fitting - cant be a$$ed to do that

and pretty much cant be fcukin bothered to do anything else..

which is all well and good, but then i will sit here ntil this afternoon then be fcukin miserable that i have sat and done fcuk all...

Diet on track but thats it lol...

Help me someone.....


----------



## luther1

I'm the same as you flinty,need to mow the lawn,walk the dog,go the the CNP shop in Pompey,do a little bit of work,Run the Hoover round,shop etc and can't be bothered.if I don't I'll only have to do it next week so I best crack on. And you,you lazy cnut


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Ok so no motivation this morning to do fcuk all....
> 
> No gym (dont it all this week)
> 
> was supposed to go out for a charity ride on motorbike, but cant be a$$ed to get bike out and bike gear on ...so just donated the cost of doing it anyway..
> 
> got jobs to do in the garden etc, cant be a$$ed to do them.
> 
> bought a new bike trip computor thingy for mountain bike that needs fitting - cant be a$$ed to do that
> 
> and pretty much cant be fcukin bothered to do anything else..
> 
> which is all well and good, but then i will sit here ntil this afternoon then be fcukin miserable that i have sat and done fcuk all...
> 
> Diet on track but thats it lol...
> 
> Help me someone.....


Funny how yesterday you had 3 hours sleep and felt great, massive arm workout. Today you've had decent sleep and you can't be bothered doing anything!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm the same as you flinty,need to mow the lawn,walk the dog,go the the CNP shop in Pompey,do a little bit of work,Run the Hoover round,shop etc and can't be bothered.if I don't I'll only have to do it next week so I best crack on. And you,you lazy cnut


its always the same with me mate, i am super motivated to eat well and train hard, everything else in my life goes out the fcukin window.. now im messaging my mate who is asking were the fcuk am i (he waiting on motorbike at the charity ride) i feel like a right fcukin letdown..

i just have no balance in my life.. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS all or nothing with me .. Its just the way i am made ....


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Funny how yesterday you had 3 hours sleep and felt great, massive arm workout. Today you've had decent sleep and you can't be bothered doing anything!!


oh i feel great mate cos the things im bothered about are going very well.. but its the balance i can not learn to cope with...


----------



## luther1

Is the weather ok up there? Can't you put your gear on quick and join up with the boys?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Is the weather ok up there? Can't you put your gear on quick and join up with the boys?


weather is fine bro.. i should have sorted bike and stuff ready yesterday but i just couldnt do it... i will fcukin rot in front of this fcukin laptop as my life passes me by apart from when im in the gym or at work.. its w4nk i know but that is my demon at the minute, i envy people that have this cracked for balance cos i fcukin aint !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> weather is fine bro.. i should have sorted bike and stuff ready yesterday but i just couldnt do it... i will fcukin rot in front of this fcukin laptop as my life passes me by apart from when im in the gym or at work.. its w4nk i know but that is my demon at the minute, i envy people that have this cracked for balance cos i fcukin aint !!!


I'm with you there. I genuinely have loads of spare time,but because I can easily do fcuk all,I had my whole house painted by decorators because I was too lazy to do it myself and I'd sit on my laptop. It's a waste of life and money. Jen stayed over at fcukingham palace last night,so after morning sex,a [email protected] when she left and a protein shake in bed,I can't be @rsed to move. The only time I will will be for my next meal


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm with you there. I genuinely have loads of spare time,but because I can easily do fcuk all,I had my whole house painted by decorators because I was too lazy to do it myself and I'd sit on my laptop. It's a waste of life and money. Jen stayed over at fcukingham palace last night,so after morning sex,a [email protected] when she left and a protein shake in bed,I can't be @rsed to move. The only time I will will be for my next meal


i liked this mate but i feel i really shouldnt its a poor existence ..

AARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh im so fcukin frustrated with myself... it seems depression never fully leaves your body and mind no matter how good you feel about yourself its not an all round feeling of well bieng

i wonder how the pros and people like Pscarb feel most of the time .. if they ever answered deeply enough to that question i would love to really know it they have true balance in life and if there sense of well bieng is really as good as we all think it should be !!!

i personally think most of us have something missing in life the more i think about it and the more i try and read into peoples posts etc ...


----------



## luther1

My life balance is pretty good. I have much more free time than work time. Training and eating is all in sync so that's not really an issue,I just easily procrastinate I guess,one of my many faults. Right,fcuk this,going to walk the dog for half an hour x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> My life balance is pretty good. I have much more free time than work time. Training and eating is all in sync so that's not really an issue,I just easily procrastinate I guess,one of my many faults. Right,fcuk this,going to walk the dog for half an hour x


ok good lad, im off to halford to look at mountain bikes !!!


----------



## yannyboy

Well I have to train back today so I'll be hitting the gym

How often do you train Flinty?

Maybe you're just getting a lazy weekend feeling, do you work long hours?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Ok so no motivation this morning to do fcuk all....
> 
> No gym (dont it all this week)
> 
> was supposed to go out for a charity ride on motorbike, but cant be a$$ed to get bike out and bike gear on ...so just donated the cost of doing it anyway..
> 
> got jobs to do in the garden etc, cant be a$$ed to do them.
> 
> bought a new bike trip computor thingy for mountain bike that needs fitting - cant be a$$ed to do that
> 
> and pretty much cant be fcukin bothered to do anything else..
> 
> which is all well and good, but then i will sit here ntil this afternoon then be fcukin miserable that i have sat and done fcuk all...
> 
> Diet on track but thats it lol...
> 
> Help me someone.....


Well just rest and grow then and stop fvckin moaning :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Gotta say,enjoy the moment in whatever you do,love your family,support your friends,but most of all be you,never let any cvnt tell you how it is supposed to be,most lie.


----------



## George-Bean

Weird when you say this stuff Flinty, I find you inspire me to push harder, go for my goals and push MY demons to the back.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Weird when you say this stuff Flinty, I find you inspire me to push harder, go for my goals and push MY demons to the back.


its easy to give someone else drive mate , its dealing with your own demons that is the hardest part...


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Well just rest and grow then and stop fvckin moaning :lol:


a bit harsh mate ....


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Well I have to train back today so I'll be hitting the gym
> 
> How often do you train Flinty?
> 
> Maybe you're just getting a lazy weekend feeling, do you work long hours?


i have trained 5 days this week mate

i also work long hours 12 per day as a normal ...


----------



## George-Bean

If your gonna sit on the pc all nite tonight I got a job for you, you know where to find it ;-D


----------



## MURPHYZ

Do you think your doing to much Flinty dude, 5 days a week training is a lot imo mentally, I used to train 4 days a week and for me personally it got very boring, very fast, and just seemed to leave me drained and not wanting to train and I feel this boredom took it's toll in my workouts and maybe made them not as good as they could have been. I changed to 3 days training a few weeks back and i gotta say I feel a whole lot better and my workouts feel way more productive, as i have more energy and drive this way. like that post that Rep earlier, Less training = more results .

Bit of a ramble there , hope it makes sense.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Do you think your doing to much Flinty dude, 5 days a week training is a lot imo mentally, I used to train 4 days a week and for me personally it got very boring, very fast, and just seemed to leave me drained and not wanting to train and I feel this boredom took it's toll in my workouts and maybe made them not as good as they could have been. I changed to 3 days training a few weeks back and i gotta say I feel a whole lot better and my workouts feel way more productive, as i have more energy and drive this way. like that post that Rep earlier, Less training = more results .
> 
> Bit of a ramble there , hope it makes sense.


I am not bored in my workouts mate not at all .. i just always have these off days bro its just from bieng depressed for a long time, i will have massive ups and mega lows...

i train 5 times per week WHEN i am at home

only 3 times when im working away so thats always very varied

i dont spend hours in the gym mate i get in do my routine 40 - 45 minutes with my regular training partner and we dont fcuk about ..

thanks for your concern, and yes what rep and mingster spoke about earlier i will definitely look into and reduce my stuff and go back to heavier weights, however as i explained to rep, he knows im in defecit at the minute and its just a case of getting my head around not hitting my bodyparts from various angles in the same workouts..

cheers again for the advice mate !!! have some reps !!!


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> Do you think your doing to much Flinty dude, 5 days a week training is a lot imo mentally, I used to train 4 days a week and for me personally it got very boring, very fast, and just seemed to leave me drained and not wanting to train and I feel this boredom took it's toll in my workouts and maybe made them not as good as they could have been. I changed to 3 days training a few weeks back and i gotta say I feel a whole lot better and my workouts feel way more productive, as i have more energy and drive this way. like that post that Rep earlier, Less training = more results .
> 
> Bit of a ramble there , hope it makes sense.


Thanks for the back up breeny , MIng is the same , and probably many many more on here whom are too shy to say maybe for fear of ridicule, if only we could get most people with ordinary genetics to just give less a try, can you imagine how much more muscle there would be come the year end LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Replicator said:


> Thanks for the back up breeny , MIng is the same , and probably many many more on here whom are too shy to say maybe for fear of ridicule, if only we could get most people with ordinary genetics to just give less a try, can you imagine how much more muscle there would be come the year end LOL :thumbup1:


no probs m8, When I changed to less i never even realised what i was doing til i read your post, my old training routine is up on my log, I'll have to update it at some point.


----------



## George-Bean

I like this journal, it attracts the best people on the forums and nothing is off the menu if its relevant.


----------



## Queenie

Well guys, I've just done 45 mins on an exercise bike I picked up today... It Was sitting in my friends garage amongst rubbish! Total bargain costing me £0  well pleased xx


----------



## George-Bean

Yay, nothing quite like a freebie.


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> i liked this mate but i feel i really shouldnt its a poor existence ..
> 
> AARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh im so fcukin frustrated with myself... it seems depression never fully leaves your body and mind no matter how good you feel about yourself its not an all round feeling of well bieng
> 
> i wonder how the pros and people like Pscarb feel most of the time .. if they ever answered deeply enough to that question i would love to really know it they have true balance in life and if there sense of well bieng is really as good as we all think it should be !!!
> 
> i personally think most of us have something missing in life the more i think about it and the more i try and read into peoples posts etc ...


i know pscarb has many online commitments however if you dont get off your ass and get in that gym or put the effort in then nothing happens that is why people succeed in life , they ,make it happen .


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> I am not bored in my workouts mate not at all .. i just always have these off days bro its just from bieng depressed for a long time, i will have massive ups and mega lows...
> 
> i train 5 times per week WHEN i am at home
> 
> only 3 times when im working away so thats always very varied
> 
> i dont spend hours in the gym mate i get in do my routine 40 - 45 minutes with my regular training partner and we dont fcuk about ..
> 
> thanks for your concern, and yes what rep and mingster spoke about earlier i will definitely look into and reduce my stuff and go back to heavier weights, however as i explained to rep, he knows im in defecit at the minute and its just a case of getting my head around not hitting my bodyparts from various angles in the same workouts..
> 
> cheers again for the advice mate !!! have some reps !!!


must be a headache keeping your log right doing that ...you do keep logs eh ...........................theres the the trick right there tho Flinty just train three times a week all the time , sorted


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> must be a headache keeping your log right doing that ...you do keep logs eh ...........................theres the the trick right there tho Flinty just train three times a week all the time , sorted


monday back

tuesday chest

wednesday legs

thursday shoulders

friday calves and arms

pretty straight forward really..

if i train 3 times per week its cos im working all week so its

friday chest

saturday back

sunday shoulders

dont do legs as i will have done 3 days minimum on the mountain bike whilst working away also dont do a seperate arms session thats the only difference


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> a bit harsh mate ....


not at all mate , thier is a laughing face following it which as you well know shows its in fun ...............just like when you call me a cnut then put pmls ...I know your joking ...................dont give if you cant take  :thumbup1:

I wish you nothing but the best with all you do and handling your demons.


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> not at all mate , thier is a laughing face following it which as you well know shows its in fun ...............just like when you call me a cnut then put pmls ...I know your joking ...................dont give if you cant take  :thumbup1:
> 
> I wish you nothing but the best with all you do and handling your demons.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> monday back
> 
> tuesday chest
> 
> wednesday legs
> 
> thursday shoulders
> 
> friday calves and arms
> 
> pretty straight forward really..
> 
> if i train 3 times per week its cos im working all week so its
> 
> friday chest
> 
> saturday back
> 
> sunday shoulders
> 
> dont do legs as i will have done 3 days minimum on the mountain bike whilst working away also dont do a seperate arms session thats the only difference


no no I mean a log Flinty :- every exercise written down .....what weigth and reps you are doing for the chosen exercise even what the warm ups are and what reps they are so that you know when you are progressing and when you can add weight and how much you added and so on and so forth.

I could go back my records and tell you exactly what weight I could barbell row 2 years ago today so therfore be able to tell how ive progressed in that exercise over that period of time.

you need to see progression m8


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


>


LOL :lol: Im cool Flint ...I jsut thought you took the umbridge a bit with having a not to good a day..... :beer:

Love you like a brother from another mother m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty, should I have less proteins on non weight days or do I still need it to grow?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Flint! do you take or have you looked into meds for depression? Cipralex? Triflueperazine? Maybe worthwhile getting to your doctors.

Regarding training though, i used to do 6 days a week, body part per day, worked for a while but got too many injuries from it. You just have to find what works for you. After 5 years of serious training, i have tried darn near everything and am only now finding what works best for me.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

George-Bean said:


> Flinty, should I have less proteins on non weight days or do I still need it to grow?


Same every day mate, your growing all the time, even when your not in the gym. Carbs should change for fat loss, but keep the protein high.

(Sorry for butting in)


----------



## George-Bean

I'm virtually carb free, 30-50 grams a day.


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> I'm virtually carb free, 30-50 grams a day.


30g a day is damn near to ketosis mate.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I'm virtually carb free, 30-50 grams a day.


Like i said in your post. kerp diet and that routine the same for 10 weeks . protein to stay high any day. you will need to up carbs though in 4 weeks i reckon to continye fuelling your workouts...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

George-Bean said:


> I'm virtually carb free, 30-50 grams a day.


You should be sliced on that amount..


----------



## George-Bean

LunaticSamurai said:


> You should be sliced on that amount..


I have a few slices if you want them alright mate!


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Like i said in your post. kerp diet and that routine the same for 10 weeks . protein to stay high any day. you will need to up carbs though in 4 weeks i reckon to continye fuelling your workouts...


If I start running out of steam we can always change it.


----------



## George-Bean

I dont really understand how ketosis works or what it is, it means I burn fat?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I dont really understand how ketosis works or what it is, it means I burn fat?


Its basically your body gaining energy from your own stored of fat. its more technical but thats the basic outline of it..


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Flinty, should I have less proteins on non weight days or do I still need it to grow?


Your at it m8, LOL you know the answer to this one .. :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Replicator said:


> Your at it m8, LOL you know the answer to this one .. :lol:


I'm not doing weights everyday now, I don't wanna mess up, almost everything I'm eating is protein, he told me to eat more green veg earlier, I wanna be sure.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> I'm not doing weights everyday now, I don't wanna mess up, almost everything I'm eating is protein, he told me to eat more green veg earlier, I wanna be sure.


Okay G.B i honestly thought you were on the wind up ...sorry...........you need to do your research m8 :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> I dont really understand how ketosis works or what it is, it means I burn fat?


Flinty pretty much summed it up mate. In the absence of carbohydrate your body needs an alternative energy source. Having depleted sugar and glycogen supplies the next place your body looks for energy is fat stores. It's extremely effective but really easy to fcuk up. If you go over your carb allowance (about 20g daily) you will stop producing keystones and store even more fat (if your on a keto diet you eat a lot of fat) I play rugby in centre and last year had to switch to winger as all our wingers were injured. I needed to lose 8kg to improve my speed. I did it in 4 weeks through keto.


----------



## George-Bean

I cant begin to tell you how much Ive read on the forums, I'm kinda going numb, hence my direct simple questions sometimes.


----------



## MURPHYZ

George-Bean said:


> I cant begin to tell you how much Ive read on the forums, I'm kinda going numb, hence my direct simple questions sometimes.


i think a simple direct question is better, why beat around the bush to get what you need.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> i think a simple direct question is better, why beat around the bush to get what you need.


In the words of replicator " exactly" lol..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Battles where never won by keeping a silent tongue.


----------



## George-Bean

I have a box of salad in the mornings and a banana in the afternoon, would it be worth making a slight modification and going for full on ketosis?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I have a box of salad in the mornings and a banana in the afternoon, would it be worth making a slight modification and going for full on ketosis?


Noooooooo dont change anything for 4 weeks


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Noooooooo dont change anything for 4 weeks


Understood ;-D


----------



## MURPHYZ

^^^^^^^^^^^^ cmon man , do as your told , all this chopping and changing about your turning into KK.


----------



## George-Bean

I sure changed in the last few weeks on here, he even makes me go to bed early! (I do try to honest) lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ

George-Bean said:


> I sure changed in the last few weeks on here, he even makes me go to bed early! (I do try to honest) lol.


If you ask him nicely, he'll visit your house and tuck you in whilst polishing your hat. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> If you ask him nicely, he'll visit your house and tuck you in whilst polishing your hat. :thumb:


Wait till he comes to me for a training session lol. he will need to up his carbs a bit that day lol...


----------



## George-Bean

Breeny said:


> If you ask him nicely, he'll visit your house and tuck you in whilst polishing your hat. :thumb:


Your confusing him with Uriel lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Wait till he comes to me for a training session lol. he will need to up his carbs a bit that day lol...


I bet there'll be no shortage of man protein tho. 

lol I'm just jel cos I don't have a mentor. :crying:


----------



## George-Bean

Where are you Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Where are you Flinty?


What at the minute ?? On settee lol.. i live in hucknall mate


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> I bet there'll be no shortage of man protein tho.
> 
> lol I'm just jel cos I don't have a mentor. :crying:


Site is full of mentors matey xx


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> What at the minute ?? On settee ****ing lol.. bcos i love mick hucknall mate


really m8.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Site is full of mentors matey xx


i was just jokin m8, I don't need one at this point, all the info i require is right on this board. Altho down the line who know's what will happen, i might be good at this muscle building malarkey, and end up seeking guidance.


----------



## George-Bean

yeah, you are close ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> yeah, you are close ;-D


Any session you fancy at a weekend mate will be exclusive in my gym no one else will be in there so no waiting or distractions. like ibsay anytime you want a session come down thatvgoes for anyone x


----------



## Richie186

Morning flintmeister. Off to the airport soon. Have a good week mate, take care. :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Morning all ;-D I slept, I actually fekken slept! About 8.5 hours, and you know what? I feel knackered! Only kidding, feel quite normal :thumb: I see Amir Khan has woken up with a cauliflower @rse then. Shame really! Haye did the business, bet he is strutting around like a peacock this morning, and rightly so ;-D.


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Any session you fancy at a weekend mate will be exclusive in my gym no one else will be in there so no waiting or distractions. like ibsay anytime you want a session come down thatvgoes for anyone x


What do you do to get everyone to leave? ;-D


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> What do you do to get everyone to leave? ;-D


Dirty sod farts doesn't he


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> What do you do to get everyone to leave? ;-D


Starts talking to them about his fishing...zzzzzz.

LOL x


----------



## MURPHYZ

Nothing wrong with fishing, talk away.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> What do you do to get everyone to leave? ;-D


Gym is closed at weekends barring a few pre booked folks on saturday morning mate..

as my mate owns the gym and i work there i can go whenerver i like so when i go its a lock in lol ....


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flintmeister. Off to the airport soon. Have a good week mate, take care. :thumb:


have a good time mate.. and make sure its a good one cos your getting your a$$ kicked into shape when you get back bro lol...

where you going again ??


----------



## flinty90

Anyway Morning you good people.. off to halfords for 10 am to pick missus new mountain bike up (she bought one yesterday) so will be ready for today. then we are off up to ashbourne in the peak district to see how much of the 26 miles of tissington trail she can manage...

i have done the trail a few times so i will be ok , but she hasnt rode a bike much and her knees arent the greatest but she will try. if she gets 10 - 14 miles i will be pleased with her...

so basically thats my day. will come back for some nice BEEF lol....

have a good day folks .

train hard, live hard and dont let the b4stards grind you down !!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> have a good time mate.. and make sure its a good one cos your getting your a$$ kicked into shape when you get back bro lol...
> 
> where you going again ??


Portugal mate. Only a week as time off work is hard to come by.

Looking forward to getting serious when I get back, time to bulk up. Xx


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Portugal mate. Only a week as time off work is hard to come by.
> 
> Looking forward to getting serious when I get back, time to bulk up. Xx


well have a great time mate. x


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> Anyway Morning you good people.. off to halfords for 10 am to pick missus new mountain bike up (she bought one yesterday) so will be ready for today. then we are off up to ashbourne in the peak district to see how much of the 26 miles of tissington trail she can manage...
> 
> i have done the trail a few times so i will be ok , but she hasnt rode a bike much and her knees arent the greatest but she will try. if she gets 10 - 14 miles i will be pleased with her...
> 
> so basically thats my day. will come back for some nice BEEF lol....
> 
> have a good day folks .
> 
> train hard, live hard and dont let the b4stards grind you down !!


if she hasn't ridden a bike in a while , I don't think it will her knees that are sore. it will be her backside - hope she does well - have a good day out weather looks good for it too..


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> if she hasn't ridden a bike in a while , I don't think it will her knees that are sore. it will be her backside - hope she does well - have a good day out weather looks good for it too..


lol thanks mate. we didnt go to peak district we went local to a trail about 8 miles from us..

she managed 8 miles before her lower back was thrashing... as we went to halfords to pick her sparkly new bike up i noticed a bike that i didnt spot yesterday and i purchased that , should arrive about wednesday next week. it looks fcukin awesome cant wait ....

Cost me £500 quid but its only an engine short of bieng a motorbike ....

cant wait to be beasting around on that..

BEEEF for dinner later im starving so cant wait to smash the fcuker !!!

hope your all having a good day !!


----------



## flinty90

this is my new bike for anyone thats interested !!!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_786865_langId_-1_categoryId_165499


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> lol thanks mate. we didnt go to peak district we went local to a trail about 8 miles from us..
> 
> she managed 8 miles before her lower back was thrashing... as we went to halfords to pick her sparkly new bike up i noticed a bike that i didnt spot yesterday and i purchased that , should arrive about wednesday next week. it looks fcukin awesome cant wait ....
> 
> Cost me £500 quid but its only an engine short of bieng a motorbike ....
> 
> cant wait to be beasting around on that..
> 
> BEEEF for dinner later im starving so cant wait to smash the fcuker !!!
> 
> hope your all having a good day !!


Have a good one Flint catch ye later


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> this is my new bike for anyone thats interested !!!
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_786865_langId_-1_categoryId_165499


looks awesome ..........nice chunky tyres for them forrest trails


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> looks awesome ..........nice chunky tyres for them forrest trails


mate it looks awesome and the reviews speak for themselves... was a little put off with the price tag but i figure its going o get a lot of use and i didnt want a cheap version that i was constantly going to get problems with...

its got fully lockable (from the handlebars) front suspension, awesome gears and fcukin proper disc brakes with little reservoirs on the bars lol... i was taken with them lol...

i will be fcukin flying on that beast !!!


----------



## flinty90

OK so based on the advice i have recieved from Rep and Ming i have had a shuffle around with a bit of training just for a few weeks to see how i go....

so tomorrows session will be chest and back

Low incline smith press

3 sets 10 -12 reps (need to suss weights so im aiming to fail at about 7 reps on last set maybe 9 assisted slightly)

so weight wise i reckon will be

set 1 12 reps @ 90 kg

set 2 10 reps @ 110 kg

set 3 7-9 reps @ 130 kg

suprinated wide grip pull downs

3 sets again 10 - 12 reps failing on last set

weights will probably be

set 1 - 12 reps @ 60 kg

set 2 - 10 reps @ 80 kg

set 3 - 7 - 9 reps @ 110kg

Pec dec

3 sets 15 reps @ 50 kg (still thinking about shoulder)

t bar rows

3 sets @ 10 - 12 reps

up to 120 kg maybe 140 kg

that will be session done !!!

it will be very heavy lower reps and less sets.. that will be it

tuesday will be a stretch and core day with cardio

wednesday will be legs

thursday rest

friday shoulders

saturday rest

sunday cardio (mountain bike)

will log the other routines as i get to them ,

this should reduce my training times and days, sets and reps but increase weights and rest days

hoping this stimulates more growth, if not then we will look again at what needs changing...

will obviously up calories for next 4 weeks aswell to fuel the workouts and help repair my body....


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice looking penny farthing there fella, new training looks good to, I think you'll notice a change, I did but then I'm only a little fella and not been in the game long, as you know.


----------



## Queenie

You excited to get started? Xx


----------



## yannyboy

Not sure about chest and back in the same workout and alternating each body part per exercise


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Any session you fancy at a weekend mate will be exclusive in my gym no one else will be in there so no waiting or distractions. like ibsay anytime you want a session come down thatvgoes for anyone x


You own your own commercial gym or something Flinty? Or you just like a Don round your area and they evacuate the place if you ask them?


----------



## Sweat

Ignore the above, read your response after posting it... doh!!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> You own your own commercial gym or something Flinty? Or you just like a Don round your area and they evacuate the place if you ask them?


yeah im the fcukin Daddy bro lol !!! if i say leave they just have to leave X


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Not sure about chest and back in the same workout and alternating each body part per exercise


Well its what im doing bro i have thought about it a lot and im sticking with it for 4 weeks at least..

what makes you so unsure bro ??? appreciate your thinking on it


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You excited to get started? Xx


as always chick, when i know where im heading i always get excited about the journey X


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> Not sure about chest and back in the same workout and alternating each body part per exercise


Tell that to arnie lol xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> as always chick, when i know where im heading i always get excited about the journey X


Same as me  will look forward to your updates this week...

... Not that I don't anyway, of course  xx


----------



## George-Bean

The bike looks great, get a water bottle and mud guards. love my disc brakes too, I like gadgets. Treat the wife to a gel seat cover, poor girl ;-D, only £6 from Asda.

Roast beef, nice, bring it on, full taters, yorkie puds n all the gubbins?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> The bike looks great, get a water bottle and mud guards. love my disc brakes too, I like gadgets. Treat the wife to a gel seat cover, poor girl ;-D, only £6 from Asda.
> 
> *Roast beef, nice, bring it on, full taters, yorkie puds n all the gubbins*?


NOOOOO lol.. just loads of beef, a little mash potato and greens mate.. thas does me, its not a treat meal just a beefy one !!!


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> Tell that to arnie lol xx


Did he alternate the exercises?

Just like to blast the muscle group I'm training and alternating it means loss of maximum blood pump. Also means the muscle is getting a longer rest between exercise

Buy hey, we always respond to exercises differently


----------



## George-Bean

I have to make Rach a Super Stack Scooby Snack in a bit, One lick of my fingers will have enough calories on them to put 5 pounds on, hell, just cooking it makes my left ventricle twitch.


----------



## MURPHYZ

George-Bean said:


> I have to make Rach a Super Stack Scooby Snack in a bit, One lick of my fingers will have enough calories on them to put 5 pounds on, hell, just cooking it makes my left ventricle twitch.


wtf is one of those.


----------



## George-Bean

Ill take a pic when I make it and post it here, don't want it dirtying my journal up with all its filthy calories and transfats.


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> Did he alternate the exercises?
> 
> Just like to blast the muscle group I'm training and alternating it means loss of maximum blood pump. Also means the muscle is getting a longer rest between exercise
> 
> Buy hey, we always respond to exercises differently


He alternated the bodyparts yes, or so I read. But yes, everyone is different  me personally, I couldn't handle that right now!! Xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> OK so based on the advice i have recieved from Rep and Ming i have had a shuffle around with a bit of training just for a few weeks to see how i go....
> 
> so tomorrows session will be chest and back
> 
> Low incline smith press
> 
> 3 sets 10 -12 reps (need to suss weights so im aiming to fail at about 7 reps on last set maybe 9 assisted slightly)
> 
> so weight wise i reckon will be
> 
> set 1 12 reps @ 90 kg
> 
> set 2 10 reps @ 110 kg
> 
> set 3 7-9 reps @ 130 kg
> 
> suprinated wide grip pull downs
> 
> 3 sets again 10 - 12 reps failing on last set
> 
> weights will probably be
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 60 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 80 kg
> 
> set 3 - 7 - 9 reps @ 110kg
> 
> Pec dec
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps @ 50 kg (still thinking about shoulder)
> 
> t bar rows
> 
> 3 sets @ 10 - 12 reps
> 
> up to 120 kg maybe 140 kg
> 
> that will be session done !!!
> 
> it will be very heavy lower reps and less sets.. that will be it
> 
> tuesday will be a stretch and core day with cardio
> 
> wednesday will be legs
> 
> thursday rest
> 
> friday shoulders
> 
> saturday rest
> 
> sunday cardio (mountain bike)
> 
> will log the other routines as i get to them ,
> 
> this should reduce my training times and days, sets and reps but increase weights and rest days
> 
> hoping this stimulates more growth, if not then we will look again at what needs changing...
> 
> will obviously up calories for next 4 weeks aswell to fuel the workouts and help repair my body....


Looks good to me Flinty keep a record of the weights so that when the reps are achieved on that final set next time add a washer then you know what weight you are on on the next visit ..If I ddint keep records I wouldnt have a clue what weight I should be on for my last sets

Good stuff m8


----------



## Replicator

I see the cotraversy starts LOL


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Did he alternate the exercises?
> 
> Just like to blast the muscle group I'm training and alternating it means loss of maximum blood pump. Also means the muscle is getting a longer rest between exercise
> 
> Buy hey, we always respond to exercises differently


Thats how i have always trained too mate, but i will try this for something TOTALLY different to what i have ALWAYS done bro...

the extra rest between exersices im hoping will encourage more weight and more growth in the long term..

its not as if my rest between sets will be any different and the weights i will be lifting will be taxing the fcuk out of my body .. im not talking about pressin 20 kg here mate were talking top end of my lifting ability so 25 kg db's pmsl !!!

its got to be worth a 4 weeks of my time...


----------



## flinty90

on a side note, just had about 400 grams of top grade roast beef lol... fcukin lovely ..


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Thats how i have always trained too mate, but i will try this for something TOTALLY different to what i have ALWAYS done bro...
> 
> the extra rest between exersices im hoping will encourage more weight and more growth in the long term..
> 
> its not as if my rest between sets will be any different and the weights i will be lifting will be taxing the fcuk out of my body .. im not talking about pressin 20 kg here mate were talking top end of my lifting ability so 25 kg db's pmsl !!!
> 
> its got to be worth a 4 weeks of my time...


So would I and have always done one musle group first before doing another .......see above I though you were just stating the exercise.

I would still do all the back exercise before moving on to the chest ones .


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> So would I and have always done one musle group first before doing another .......see above I though you were just stating the exercise.
> 
> I would still do all the back exercise before moving on to the chest ones .


Noted ....


----------



## flinty90

So

WEEK 1

*Chest*

Low incline smith press

3 sets 10 - 12 reps

pec deck

3 sets 15 reps

decline press

3 sets 10 - 12 reps

*
Back *

suprinated wide grip pulldowns

3 sets 10 - 12 reps

t bar rows

3 sets 10 - 12 reps

Done

Week 2

*Chest *

Flat DB press

3 sets 10 - 12 reps

standing plate raises high middle low

3 sets 30 reps

*
Back*

CG low pulley row

3 sets 10 - 12 reps

DB deadlifts

3 sets 10 - 12 reps

Done !!!


----------



## Replicator

My head is aching goint have to go to my pit


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> youve alternated them above tho but I guess you are meaning you are going to do both chest ones before moving on to the back ones eh


yes mate thats a 2 week training plan so every 2 weeks will encompass those routines .. so hitting slightly different parts of chest and back over 2 weeks, and yes i will do all chest stuff first then back ...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes mate thats a 2 week training plan so every 2 weeks will encompass those routines .. so hitting slightly different parts of chest and back over 2 weeks, and yes i will do all chest stuff first then back ...


yea one thousand apologies I never seen that at first and changed my post but you got it before I got to it dam your fast

do have a bloody sore head tho


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> yea one thousand apologies I never seen that at first and changed my post but you got it before I got to it dam your fast
> 
> do have a bloody sore head tho


why you got a sore head mate ???


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> why you got a sore head mate ???


woke up with it m8 and its been iritating me all day till its now starting to thump ........can take any more meds because Ive already had a dose too much of codydramol already


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> woke up with it m8 and its been iritating me all day till its now starting to thump ........can take any more meds because Ive already had a dose too much of codydramol already


well get off the fcukin computer mate and give your eyes a rest.. haf hour shut eye might help you bro !!!


----------



## George-Bean

I find a pint of water normally takes off even the most banging of headaches.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well get off the fcukin computer mate and give your eyes a rest.. haf hour shut eye might help you bro !!!





George-Bean said:


> I find a pint of water normally takes off even the most banging of headaches.


You are both correct ..thanks, c u later :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

This is the Super Stack Scooby Snack, I have to cook her this stuff lol.


----------



## flinty90

That looks fcukin awsome... i feel your wifes eating could be YOUR downfall lol...


----------



## George-Bean

Not a prayer mate, I don't like the cardio machines, just the weights lol.


----------



## yannyboy

Burger, eggs and cheese, what else is in it, lol


----------



## George-Bean

Just onions, mustard, butter, gherkins and tom sauce. She tells me the gherkin is one of her five a day lol.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> This is the Super Stack Scooby Snack, I have to cook her this stuff lol.


macro breakdown?


----------



## Kev1980

Hmm 300 carb / 28 protien / 150 fat


----------



## Glassback

I'm so hungry now


----------



## George-Bean

That's why I posted it lol, you buggers always going on about how much ya can eat when your bulking lol, its dieters revenge.


----------



## flinty90

Morning cnuts...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning!!


Alrate brother hows tricks.. cant wait for you to get your new house for me to come doss at when i fall out with missus lol.. x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

that burger looks fcking amazing


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Alrate brother hows tricks.. cant wait for you to get your new house for me to come doss at when i fall out with missus lol.. x


I'm good my old! Day off, just pi55ing about with the youngest until we get her sister from School later and that's them done till next weekend 

Always welcome mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm good my old! Day off, just pi55ing about with the youngest until we get her sister from School later and that's them done till next weekend
> 
> Always welcome mate


You coming for some training today xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> You coming for some training today xx


He won't, he's rubbish!! But I am  it'll take me a few hours to drive but it'll be fun! See u soon xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> He won't, he's rubbish!! But I am  it'll take me a few hours to drive but it'll be fun! See u soon xx


I have a special routine for you worked out.. wear a thong please lol xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Alrate brother hows tricks.. cant wait for you to get your new house for me to come doss at when i fall out with missus lol.. x


Ukm House party!!!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> I have a special routine for you worked out.. wear a thong please lol xx


Ok but I draw the line at heels in the gym ok?? Xx


----------



## Glassback

This all sounds cosy - I will go train on my own as I'm small fry compared to you monsters. Now, where's that 10kg dumbell?


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> You coming for some training today xx


I'd like to come and train with Flinty, future moderator


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> You coming for some training today xx


Plan is this; drop kids off, estate agents, cardio, pick missus up, tea, then a back session at 8pm ish lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Plan is this; drop kids off, estate agents, cardio, pick missus up, tea, then a back session at 8pm ish lol


Ok be gay then...


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> He won't, he's rubbish!!


Shat it!!


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> I'd like to come and train with Flinty, future moderator


Anytime bro ...


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> Anytime bro ...


Where are you situated Flinty?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ok be gay then...


For you.... Anything


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Where are you situated Flinty?


Just off jct 27 on m1 . About 2 1/2 hours from you tops...


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Shat it!!


Don't try and talk c0ckney to me!! Xx


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> Just off jct 27 on m1 . About 2 1/2 hours from you tops...


See if I can sort some free time out, what's better, weekends?


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> See if I can sort some free time out, what's better, weekends?


Yes weekends bro will have gym to ourselve. bring queenie up with you too so i can rape her before i send her back home lol xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Yes weekends bro will have gym to ourselve. bring queenie up with you too so i can rape her before i send her back home lol xx


It's not rape if it's consensual 

Ps ROAD TRIIIIPPPPP!!! Xx


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> It's not rape if it's consensual
> 
> Ps ROAD TRIIIIPPPPP!!! Xx


So when do you want to pop up and see Uncle Flinty?


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> So when do you want to pop up and see Uncle Flinty?


He is not my uncle.

I can't do this weekend but next weekend I'm free xx


----------



## flinty90

That would be soooo cool.. xx


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> That would be soooo cool.. xx


I'll leave you two to it then, lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

As the saying goes, them two just got a room 

Yanny, free for a session in pompey 

Spare wheel sucks lol


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> I'll leave you two to it then, lol


He wanted u to go! Not me  xx


----------



## yannyboy

Incredible Bulk said:


> As the saying goes, them two just got a room
> 
> Yanny, free for a session in pompey
> 
> Spare wheel sucks lol


Definitely up for that IB, let me know when you're free?


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> As the saying goes, them two just got a room
> 
> Yanny, free for a session in pompey
> 
> Spare wheel sucks lol


You can drive up too ya know xx


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> He wanted u to go! Not me  xx


He wants us all to go, lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yannyboy said:


> Definitely up for that IB, let me know when you're free?


this weekend i'm free for a back session, or you can jump in for legs one time muahahahahah!!



RXQueenie said:


> You can drive up too ya know xx


I've only just got the mental image of flintys grey old balls out of my head after the last trip, PASS!!! lol


----------



## yannyboy

Incredible Bulk said:


> this weekend i'm free for a back session, or you can jump in for legs one time muahahahahah!!
> 
> l


Yeah, I think we will pass on the legs, lol

I've got a birthday party to go to this weekend, what about the next few weekends mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, I think we will pass on the legs, lol
> 
> I've got a birthday party to go to this weekend, what about the next few weekends mate?


i have a free weekend this week and then i'm booked up for around 4-5 weeks lol.

Busy times my pedigree chum!

drop into my journo one time and we'll see, i'll even buy your shake PWO


----------



## yannyboy

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have a free weekend this week and then i'm booked up for around 4-5 weeks lol.
> 
> Busy times my pedigree chum!
> 
> *drop into my journo one time* and we'll see, i'll even buy your shake PWO


Definitely


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have a free weekend this week and then i'm booked up for around 4-5 weeks lol.
> 
> Busy times my pedigree chum!
> 
> drop into my journo one time and we'll see, i'll even buy your shake PWO


Ooh ooh I'll have legs on week 6... Or shoulders... Actually u can choose, I'll just do as I'm told xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll see which week is heavy squat week and not feeble foooble ham/calves!

saturday is a back day if i train with others as i love getting in a 2nd session during the week


----------



## flinty90

Oh so IB walks in and takes my sesion buddys away charming ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you snooze you lose ****


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> Oh so IB walks in and takes my sesion buddys away charming ...


No, I'll definitely be up mate, IB's busy for the next 4-5 weeks so maybe I'll get up to you in the next few weeks?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

see, peace is restored... here you go flinty, you dropped something


----------



## Replicator

yannyboy said:


> No, I'll definitely be up mate, IB's busy for the next 4-5 weeks so maybe I'll get up to you in the next few weeks?


Dont go fvckin up his new training regime hes on now Yanny :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Hey Flint ..how the fvck are ye the day


----------



## yannyboy

Replicator said:


> Dont go fvckin up his new training regime hes on now Yanny :whistling: :lol:


Sorry, lol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> No, I'll definitely be up mate, IB's busy for the next 4-5 weeks so maybe I'll get up to you in the next few weeks?


well dont go knocking yourself out will ya pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Hey Flint ..how the fvck are ye the day


im ok mate thanks like the avi ya bald heeded pishbag lol XX

no fcuker will mess up my training im on it like a tramp on chips !!!


----------



## Queenie

IB just made me eat cold cabbage and told me to mtfu 

(yes feel sorry for me right now  ) xx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> IB just made me eat cold cabbage and told me to mtfu
> 
> (yes feel sorry for me right now  ) xx


STFU and MTFU :lol: :lol:

How's that?!


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> well dont go knocking yourself out will ya pmsl !!!


You're my first choice, lol


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> IB just made me eat cold cabbage and told me to mtfu
> 
> (yes feel sorry for me right now  ) xx


wait until your eating my raw beef pmsl !!!xx


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> You're my first choice, lol


what for knocking you out or you knocking me out lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> IB just made me eat cold cabbage and told me to mtfu
> 
> (yes feel sorry for me right now  ) xx


dont play to the audience lol... RXDrama Queenie


----------



## Queenie

Damn u all!!! Lol xx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Damn u all!!! Lol xx


Cabbage and bacon goes down a treat! Just saying


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> what for knocking you out or you knocking me out lol


What's better, Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## flinty90

quick observation, there is a thread on here saying calling all females.. yet i see guys have posted in there lol.. just wondering what that is saying about us in general... are we nosy. are we sniffing or are we just hoping for a glance of snatch ???

Discuss ???


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> What's better, Saturday or Sunday?


i will check at gym today as i know we are having some decorating done at ome point over 2 weekeknds mate not sure if its this month or august... will get back to you later, but sunday is always good ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> quick observation, there is a thread on here saying calling all females.. yet i see guys have posted in there lol.. just wondering what that is saying about us in general... are we nosy. are we sniffing or are we just hoping for a glance of snatch ???
> 
> Discuss ???


All of them! Nosy, Sniffing and on snatch patrol 

I aint been in, what's the crack cba to look :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> All of them! Nosy, Sniffing and on snatch patrol
> 
> I aint been in, what's the crack cba to look :lol:


not sure mate lol... just noticed it was that and saw some blokes had commented lol... probably about why the 1 kg dbs have to be pink .. as it shows the guys up when they are bench pressing them lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> All of them! Nosy, Sniffing and on snatch patrol
> 
> I aint been in, what's the crack cba to look :lol:


Sniffing snatch is not to be sniffed at....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> not sure mate lol... just noticed it was that and saw some blokes had commented lol... probably about why the 1 kg dbs have to be pink .. as it shows the guys up when they are bench pressing them lol


Probably has usual pu55ies in there anyway


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Probably has usual pu55ies in there anyway


yes the usual suspects lol... when you going in ?? before me or after pmsl !!!


----------



## Queenie

It's about clothing so should be right up your street boys xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> It's about clothing so should be right up your street boys xx


only clothing i want to see you in is a g string and a vest lol AGAIN X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes the usual suspects lol... when you going in ?? before me or after pmsl !!!


Never lol


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> only clothing i want to see you in is a g string and a vest lol AGAIN X


Again??!! Sssh... People on the board will think we having some kind of sordid affair!  xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Again??!! Sssh... People on the board will think we having some kind of sordid affair!  xx


  sorry , i guess the pics on facebook wont confirm this then pmsl X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> sorry , i guess the pics on facebook wont confirm this then pmsl X


You uploaded them? Oh u cheeky ba$tard lol xx

Ps you can be my friend on Facebook if u like. Although I will warn u - I do get annoying!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You uploaded them? Oh u cheeky ba$tard lol xx
> 
> Ps you can be my friend on Facebook if u like. Although I will warn u - I do get annoying!!


No thanks i like to keep my affairs secret !!! DOH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> No thanks i like to keep my affairs secret !!! DOH !!!!!!!!!


Hahaha!!! Does that make me your mistress?? Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha!!! Does that make me your mistress?? Xx


yes . have you seen the film secretary lol !!! X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes . have you seen the film secretary lol !!! X


Um no! Showing your age now flints lol x


----------



## flinty90

Off to gym ya bumberclaats ... see ya later, going to smash this sh1t up !!!


----------



## PHMG

flinty90 said:


> Off to gym ya bumberclaats ... see ya later, going to smash this sh1t up !!!


Well dont smash anything else you will get your membership taken away?!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Off to gym ya bumberclaats ... see ya later, going to smash this sh1t up !!!


Have fun!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Off to gym ya bumberclaats ... see ya later, going to smash this sh1t up !!!


Enjoy!! This is week 1 chest and back right? X


----------



## Uriel

tamer than i'd hoped - re the Flinty/rqx sexing................i'd hoped to see at least a pic of queanie with what appeared to be 12 box jelly fish hanging off her chin and flinty holding a 12 inch penis shaped pasting brush lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> tamer than i'd hoped - re the Flinty/rqx sexing................i'd hoped to see at least a pic of queanie with what appeared to be 12 box jelly fish hanging off her chin and flinty holding a 12 inch penis shaped pasting brush lol


9pm watershed lol x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> 9pm watershed lol x


is that code for urine play in the garden? :confused1:


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> is that code for urine play in the garden? :confused1:


I dunno I think I've confused myself tbh!

I was gonna ask u why u wanted to change your protein anyway? X


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> wait until your eating my raw beef pmsl !!!xx


I eat BOILED HAM raw all the time ..its no big deal


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> I dunno I think I've confused myself tbh!
> 
> I was gonna ask u why u wanted to change your protein anyway? X


i'm not sure i trust My Protein anymore - there were always spot on for me but i see a worrying amount of negative threads on here regarding their service if not product...

I dont take many shakes - just on blast really - i'm a real/whole food guy but i've lost 7 lbs and in a huff


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> quick observation, there is a thread on here saying calling all females.. yet i see guys have posted in there lol.. just wondering what that is saying about us in general... are we nosy. are we sniffing or are we just hoping for a glance of snatch ???
> 
> Discuss ???


YES !


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> i'm not sure i trust My Protein anymore - there were always spot on for me but i see a worrying amount of negative threads on here regarding their service if not product...
> 
> I dont take many shakes - just on blast really - i'm a real/whole food guy but i've lost 7 lbs and in a huff


Ah I see! Just being nosey...

You're not under 17 stone are you??!! X


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Ah I see! Just being nosey...
> 
> You're not under 17 stone are you??!! X


no - 17 stone 7 - i came off all gear for a month and introduced low cruise dose so i will live with the drop.....predictably enough with water bloat drop from tissue


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> no - 17 stone 7 - i came off all gear for a month and introduced low cruise dose so i will live with the drop.....predictably enough with water bloat drop from tissue


Phew!! Lol. You know I don't understand the cycle lingo. So your plan is to up protein with this low cruise dose? X


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Phew!! Lol. You know I don't understand the cycle lingo. So your plan is to up protein with this low cruise dose? X


no - stop trying to "get it" lol - stick to playing at it and cock hunting lol.....its like listening to a bird try to get football ha haa.......

no - i just want a fuking decent tub of protein around the house for the odd time i fancy it - no intricate game plan (as if) lol


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> no - 17 stone 7 - i came off all gear for a month and introduced low cruise dose so i will live with the drop.....predictably enough with water bloat drop from tissue


I've put 15lbs on in 4 weeks, oh dear, lol


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> I've put 15lbs on in 4 weeks, oh dear, lol


thats good gains mate but once you give in a unload into the misses with your spacehopper balls - you'll be looking at what? 3 oz?:laugh:


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> no - stop trying to "get it" lol - stick to playing at it and cock hunting lol.....its like listening to a bird try to get football ha haa.......
> 
> no - i just want a fuking decent tub of protein around the house for the odd time i fancy it - no intricate game plan (as if) lol


I'm just using unflavoured myprotein, cheap and cheerful

Running 5ius growth a day is draining my bank balance!


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> no - stop trying to "get it" lol - stick to playing at it and cock hunting lol.....its like listening to a bird try to get football ha haa.......
> 
> no - i just want a fuking decent tub of protein around the house for the odd time i fancy it - no intricate game plan (as if) lol


Ok sorry. I'll hush. I've never tried to get football. I'm just a muscle geek and like talking about all aspects of it x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Ok sorry. I'll hush. I've never tried to get football. I'm just a muscle geek and like talking about all aspects of it x


oh FFS dont you get hormonal too - i'm only pulling your flaps

does everyone on UKM need an irony lesson? taking the **** then moaning about people being a certain way with you then doing the exact same thing to others...its rife on here lol - chill homos xxx


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> thats good gains mate but once you give in a unload into the misses with your spacehopper balls - you'll be looking at what? 3 oz?:laugh:


Have you seen that scene from Scary Movie, pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> oh FFS dont you get hormonal too - i'm only pulling your flaps
> 
> does everyone on UKM need an irony lesson? taking the **** then moaning about people being a certain way with you then doing the exact same thing to others...its rife on here lol - chill homos xxx


Errr... That was a hormonal response lol - I wasn't being like anything, just apologising as I thought I'd asked too many Q's x


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... That was a hormonal response lol - I wasn't being like anything, just apologising as I thought I'd asked too many Q's x


Carry on Queenie, I'm sure Flinty likes as many questions asked on his journal


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... That was a hormonal response lol - I wasn't being like anything, just apologising as I thought I'd asked too many Q's x


 i covered your question up to a point when we talked about u using 300g prot ed..........

the point of protein in a bb diet is to provide a spectrum of amino acids to build and repar muscle tissue.

there is limit to how much you use and therefor how much you need (it the most expensive makro an you excrete excess - so pi55 money away and overstress your kidneys)

gear increases your bodies ability to utilise more amino acids in hypertrophy

so in essence I would NOT take a stack of protein on low gear - just enough to repair and maintain - a couple of hundred gramms a day....and im 17 and a half stone....on blast - i go up to 300 - 350


----------



## Queenie

Yeah I got that. Thanks uri x


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I got that. Thanks uri x


Hey Rx ..how the fvck are ye ..Love the new Journal :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Hey Rx ..how the fvck are ye ..Love the new Journal :lol:


Ok I get the hint! I'll hush lol x


----------



## Uriel

Replicator said:


> Hey Rx ..how the fvck are ye ..Love the new Journal :lol:


rep - you like a huge musderous [email protected] lol - what u packing round the front bro (no not cockage) - beer gut or abs??


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> rep - you like a huge musderous [email protected] lol - what u packing round the front bro (no not cockage) - beer gut or abs??


no beer gut on this dude  abs just visable ....................like yours mg:


----------



## George-Bean

Damn Flinty, I've not been this sore for a while.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Damn Flinty, I've not been this sore for a while.


wait till i fcuk you then pmsl !!!


----------



## George-Bean

hehehe, Definitely happy with how it went, got some good numbers up (for me). Two new personal bests too. Also had two great nights sleep on the trot, thats unheard of. I'm gonna need more to eat tonight though, I had a three egg omelet when I got in, couldn't get a steak past the old woman today, I'm getting hunger pangs ;-D


----------



## flinty90

Gym session done... being a selfish b4sard i also told the lad im training that he had to do the same routine for 6 weeks until my holiday lol

fcukin loved it...

started with back (every cnut training chest )

wide suprinated grip pulldowns

set 1 - 12 reps @ 70 kg

set 2 - 10 reps @ 85 kg

set 3 - 8 reps @ 100 kg

T bar rows v bar handle on a olly bar into corner

set 1 - 12 reps @ 80 kg

set 2 - 10 reps @110 kg

set 3 - 8 reps @ 125 kg

(v handle ) low pulley row

set 1 - 12 reps @ 85 kg

set 2 - 10 reps @ 90 kg

set 3 - 8 reps @ 100 kg (stack)

BACK DONE !!!

Chest

Smith press low incline

Set 1 - 12 reps @ 90 kg

set 2 - 10 reps @ 110 kg

set 3 - 8 reps @ 130 kg

pec deck

set 1 - 15 reps @ 45 kg

set 2 - 15 reps @ 50 kg

set 3 - 15 reps @ 57.25 kg

Incline DB press

set 1 - 12 reps @ 30 kg DB's

set 2 - 10 reps @ 40 kg DB's

set 3 - 8 sets @ 45 kg DB's

Session done. feel thick and really good..


----------



## yannyboy

Shifting a bit of weight there Flinty!


----------



## flinty90

Had a protein shake when finished session , just finished dinner

350 gram rump steak

2 Duck eggs fried in olive oil

lots of green bean and brussels

yummmmmmm


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Shifting a bit of weight there Flinty!


yes not bad to say i have been in defecit for over 4 weeks bro X


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> Gym session done... being a selfish b4sard i also told the lad im training that he had to do the same routine for 6 weeks until my holiday lol
> 
> fcukin loved it...
> 
> *started with back (every cnut training chest )*
> 
> wide suprinated grip pulldowns
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 70 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 85 kg
> 
> set 3 - 8 reps @ 100 kg
> 
> T bar rows v bar handle on a olly bar into corner
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 80 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @110 kg
> 
> set 3 - 8 reps @ 125 kg
> 
> (v handle ) low pulley row
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 85 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 90 kg
> 
> set 3 - 8 reps @ 100 kg (stack)
> 
> BACK DONE !!!
> 
> Chest
> 
> Smith press low incline
> 
> Set 1 - 12 reps @ 90 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 110 kg
> 
> set 3 - 8 reps @ 130 kg
> 
> pec deck
> 
> set 1 - 15 reps @ 45 kg
> 
> set 2 - 15 reps @ 50 kg
> 
> set 3 - 15 reps @ 57.25 kg
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 30 kg DB's
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 40 kg DB's
> 
> set 3 - 8 sets @ 45 kg DB's
> 
> Session done. feel thick and really good..


it is monday after all psml

nice workout there flints, gonna sub to this as it seems to be updated on the regular, looks like it will be a good read..got a few pages to get through though mind you:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

danMUNDY said:


> it is monday after all psml
> 
> nice workout there flints, gonna sub to this as it seems to be updated on the regular, looks like it will be a good read..got a few pages to get through though mind you:thumb:


Welcome dan. dont bother reading too much its all blollocks anyway. apart from last 2 posts and the very first one lol.. x


----------



## George-Bean

Good job, thanks for posting pics of that lovely meat, esp as I am famished!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> Welcome dan. dont bother reading too much its all blollocks anyway. apart from last 2 posts and the very first one lol.. x


cheers fella, noted!


----------



## flinty90

Just waiting for replicator or mingster to pat me on the head and tell me i did good now


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Just waiting for replicator or mingster to pat me on the head and tell me i did good now


YOU DID GOOD NOW ..................but you need to do it for 12 weeks not 6 as you know there are no quick fixes in BB ....mind you , you should notice a difference by end of week 6  id a repped ye but I did that yesterday so cant yet


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Just waiting for replicator or mingster to pat me on the head and tell me i did good now


Still could lose another couple % bodyfat though ;-D


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Just waiting for replicator or mingster to pat me on the head and tell me i did good now


looking trim there Bud.


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> looking trim there Bud.


That was me yesterday .....ma heed was bursting and had to go bedybyes


----------



## flinty90

Rep im on holiday in 6 weeks bro, so im presuming that i will at least see if its the right thing for me in 6 weeks. if im getting results i will stick with it..

but i did love it tonight and so did my lad ...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Rep im on holiday in 6 weeks bro, so im presuming that i will at least see if its the right thing for me in 6 weeks. if im getting results i will stick with it..
> 
> but i did love it tonight and so did my lad ...


Couldnt ask for a better start m8 .............I knew you were on hols flint was meaning another 6 when ye get back. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Couldnt ask for a better start m8 .............I knew you were on hols flint was meaning another 6 when ye get back. :thumbup1:


so you think the amount of reps sets and exersices should pay dividends mate. im upping cals aswell over next few weeks to power the workouts and get the weights and reps up...

wont increase weight now though until im doing 3 sets of 12 reps then will up the weight !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> so you think the amount of reps sets and exersices should pay dividends mate. im upping cals aswell over next few weeks to power the workouts and get the weights and reps up...
> 
> wont increase weight now though until im doing 3 sets of 12 reps then will up the weight !!


how ever you wish flinty its all about training less whichever way you do it .......less days a week is a good start , what you have above is sound as a pound.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Damn Flinty, I've not been this sore for a while.


you should get him to use vaseline next time :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys and OUCH !!!

really feel beat up today lol. chest and back together you got no way of getting away from the ache lol... i slept crap last night must have been digesting my steak for about 6 hours lol....

anyway off to look at a job today then back to yard.. hoping to pick my new mountain bike up today aswell.. we will see..

off to gym later to train a lad and my missus make sure she is still on track, not really spent much time training her lately as i have been self obsessed in my own thing at the gym... so will be nice to push her again ....

have a good day people ..


----------



## Uriel

Which treader did u go for?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Which treader did u go for?


treader ???? you getting me mixed up with milky


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> treader ???? you getting me mixed up with milky


push bike you cnut

universally (well in my house lol) known as treaders everywhere but ur house


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> push bike you cnut
> 
> universally (well in my house lol) known as treaders everywhere but ur house


Get fcuked you foreign cnut. no fcuker in midlands would know what a fcukin treader was lol.. i got the voodoo hoodoo mate its mintola lol..


----------



## flinty90

Oh and yor sig bro eagles are born as chicks lol. your a girl x


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

i bought a 'voodoo bantuu' couple weeks ago.£400 not a bad mid priced mountain bike.only been out on it twice though.dont want to get it wet:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

To be fair... Flinty has a point... Never have I heard a push bike be called a treader lol what a gay word! Hahaha


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Get fcuked you foreign cnut. no fcuker in midlands would know what a fcukin treader was lol.. i got the voodoo hoodoo mate its mintola lol..


dont make me poll it and make you look a vadge lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> To be fair... Flinty has a point... Never have I heard a push bike be called a treader lol what a gay word! Hahaha


an fuk u too lol


----------



## Uriel

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i bought a 'voodoo bantuu' couple weeks ago.£400 not a bad mid priced mountain bike.only been out on it twice though.dont want to get it wet:laugh:


i'll be buying a few voodoo dolls later and smashing them with fuking dumbell pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> an fuk u too lol


Pmsl owned you vadge


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

im ashamed to say i knew what uriel meant by treader:whistling:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

off to work.have a good day peoples


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> an fuk u too lol


Please lol


----------



## Uriel

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> im ashamed to say i knew what uriel meant by treader:whistling:


in all honesty - its what EVERYONE in the airforce called a pushbike...not sure about the army and navy tbh

I'm just off to the colonel gadaffi then shiney empire on me treader (going to the naafi and station HQ on my pushbike) lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

treader = bike...used daaaan south too lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> treader = bike...used daaaan south too lol


Fcukin wierdos.


----------



## Beklet

Treader? Not heard that in years! That's wht my granddad called it...he was from the midlands.....


----------



## flinty90

Like i say. wierdos lol...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no this is weird... yet interesting... might pop off to see my girls in HR


----------



## flinty90

Cant see that on phone ??


----------



## flinty90

right finished work, just had a call from halfords. my bike is in and has been built .. so im off to pick the baby up .. lol its like fcukin christmas all over again , apart from its cost me to buy my own bike instead of santa buying it for me !!!


----------



## Replicator

afternoon Flinty ;;;;; on yer bike (treader) :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> afternoon Flinty ;;;;; on yer bike (treader) :lol:


dont you fcukin start , i have asked every cnut at work what a treader is this morning and none of them had a fcukin clue lol...

its you fcukin foreign northerners and southerners..

please no more treader talk in MY journal or im negging the fcuk out of you cnuts lol !!!

oh and afternoon mate how are you on this fine day lol !!!


----------



## luther1

Asking every Cnut with the same IQ as you at work is bound to enlighten your vocabulary with slang words for bike isn't it


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Asking every Cnut with the same IQ as you at work is bound to enlighten your vocabulary with slang words for bike isn't it


Well obviously there thick cnuts too cos they didnt fcukin know what i was on about ...

Anyway Leigh asked if you have 10 minutes spare she needs to sleep you cnut lol X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Well obviously there thick cnuts too cos they didnt fcukin know what i was on about ...
> 
> Anyway Leigh asked if you have 10 minutes spare she needs to sleep you cnut lol X


She wants sex and a chat then?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She wants sex and a chat then?


yeah 9 minutes of you talking about sex and 1 minute of you actually cleaning your self up after your pants accidently rubbed against your tiny bell end and made you spurt...

Leigh fast on by the time the first baby wipe has touched your nutsack lol..


----------



## luther1

Having said that,this burr tt400 and tren combo does make you constantly randy,so I've invited Jen round tonight for nuts in penetration


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> dont you fcukin start , i have asked every cnut at work what a treader is this morning and none of them had a fcukin clue lol...
> 
> its you fcukin foreign northerners and southerners..
> 
> please no more treader talk in MY journal or im negging the fcuk out of you cnuts lol !!!
> 
> oh and afternoon mate how are you on this fine day lol !!!


LOl , well, for your info no fvcker in Scotalnd would know a treader is a bike a iether..............till now mg:


----------



## Queenie

Evening fvckers 

Inbetween my c0ck touting I actually got some training done today... Chest and shoulders. First time I've mixed the two (doing as im told...) and I liked it! Gonna do 45 mins cardio later this eve as couldn't do it this morning due to the oly torch bullsh1t (hope IB don't read this!!) diet been good too! First day I've not felt massively bloated tbh, again that's after a few tweaks...

How are we all tonight? Xx


----------



## yannyboy

Evening Queenie, I did chest and biceps today, feel knackered now, gotta go to work in a hour or so for a night shift in the cab


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> Evening Queenie, I did chest and biceps today, feel knackered now, gotta go to work in a hour or so for a night shift in the cab


I was gonna say tues ain't a bad day for a cabbie... But round here it's c0cktail/airport night so busier than a Saturday! X


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> I was gonna say tues ain't a bad day for a cabbie... But round here it's c0cktail/airport night so busier than a Saturday! X


I get busier as the week goes on

Out on Saturday for a friends birthday drink up down the pub


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> I get busier as the week goes on
> 
> Out on Saturday for a friends birthday drink up down the pub


Noice! Have a few (5!) for me xx


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> Noice! Have a few (5!) for me xx


I'll be ****ed if I have 5, lol


----------



## flinty90

Evening cnuts ...

Hey queenie you little fcukin scrote  you on the c0ck hunt again hahahaha whats up with mine is it too big for ya ???


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

RXQueenie said:


> Evening fvckers
> 
> Inbetween my c0ck touting I actually got some training done today... Chest and shoulders. First time I've mixed the two (doing as im told...) and I liked it! Gonna do 45 mins cardio later this eve as couldn't do it this morning due to the oly torch bullsh1t (hope IB don't read this!!) diet been good too! First day I've not felt massively bloated tbh, again that's after a few tweaks...
> 
> How are we all tonight? Xx


glad im not the only 1 thats sick of hearing about the poxy torch.a few of my mates waited in the pi55in rain for hours couple days ago just to see it!!!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

evenin cnuts right back at ya


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Evening cnuts ...
> 
> Hey queenie you little fcukin scrote  you on the c0ck hunt again hahahaha whats up with mine is it too big for ya ???


Don't be stealing my lines 

You love the scrote!! Xx


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

hows the voodoo flinty? i think theyre great bikes.i looked at the hoodoo but was a bit more money than i wanted to spend so went for the bantu instead.if your halfords is anything like mine,dont bother with the 6 week service they provide.theyre all useless in my halfords.the bloke that sold me it didnt even know it had adjustable front suspension.i had to point it out to him.


----------



## flinty90

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> hows the voodoo flinty? i think theyre great bikes.i looked at the hoodoo but was a bit more money than i wanted to spend so went for the bantu instead.if your halfords is anything like mine,dont bother with the 6 week service they provide.theyre all useless in my halfords.the bloke that sold me it didnt even know it had adjustable front suspension.i had to point it out to him.


off work tomorrow mate so going to get out for a tram around on the beast .. they were trying to sell me the 30 quid a year service package lol... i said no thanks i have motorbikes so i think i can manage a pushbike ...

cant wait to get out on it ...


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

my first ride i got a puncture.(so i thought)rode to the beach,had a swim,sunbathed for a bit.picked my bike up and rode off.rear tyre flat as fvck.tried pumping it up.air coming out as fast as it went in.being as organised as i am i didnt have a spare inner tube with me so i googled on my phone the nearest bike shop.was a 15 minute walk away.got there, bloke took the wheel off and tyre.there was no rubber lining on the wheel rim.the inner tube got pinched on the metal.****s at the manufacturers or maybe the guys in halfords had forgot to put the lining on the rim.


----------



## flinty90

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> my first ride i got a puncture.(so i thought)rode to the beach,had a swim,sunbathed for a bit.picked my bike up and rode off.rear tyre flat as fvck.tried pumping it up.air coming out as fast as it went in.being as organised as i am i didnt have a spare inner tube with me so i googled on my phone the nearest bike shop.was a 15 minute walk away.got there, bloke took the wheel off and tyre.there was no rubber lining on the wheel rim.the inner tube got pinched on the metal.****s at the manufacturers or maybe the guys in halfords had forgot to put the lining on the rim.


did you take back to halfords after the fix and tell them ???


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

yup.and they re-imbursed me for the cost of the new inner tube.but they said it was a mistake the manufacturer made.it wasnt their mistake.even though they built it in store lol.spineless gits couldnt admit their fvck up.


----------



## flinty90

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> yup.and they re-imbursed me for the cost of the new inner tube.but they said it was a mistake the manufacturer made.it wasnt their mistake.even though they built it in store lol.spineless gits couldnt admit their fvck up.


at least you got reimbursed mate X


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

was only £15 for the tube and a liner.but yes at least i got my money back


----------



## George-Bean

Evening all ;-D nother good day at the orrifice ;-D

Not sore today, will change that tomorrow with legs n shoulders ;-D


----------



## flinty90

right im off to hit the sack... then go to bed pmsl !!!

up tomorrow for a mammoth bike ride on the treader pmsl fcukin inbred foreign cnuts lol

night you sexy lot

Oh and queenie get to bed and less of the c0ck hunting please you fcukin little scrote lol... XXX


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

goodnight flinty.have a good bike ride mate:thumb:


----------



## luther1

Incase anyone thought a giant meteor had landed ( the chances of anything coming from mars are a million to one he said),don't panic mr mannering,it was me riding Jen like a runaway jetski


----------



## Queenie

Luther: nice!!

Flints: scrote heaven

... Actually I've been having a very civilised conversation about carpentry and building work. I think I want to change career directions. I want to restore historic buildings 

Goodnight men. Rest and grow xx


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Nice.


----------



## George-Bean

I forgot to mention, saw a very heavy chick on the strider at the gym tonight, drinking coke lol, not even the diet stuff, I mean, whats the flippin point lol.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

George-Bean said:


> I forgot to mention, saw a very heavy chick on the strider at the gym tonight, drinking coke lol, not even the diet stuff, I mean, whats the flippin point lol.


Not too sure you can use the word heavy and chick in the same sentence... Must be a law somewhere...


----------



## Queenie

Edited


----------



## LunaticSamurai

RXQueenie said:


> Luther: nice!!
> 
> Flints: scrote heaven
> 
> ... Actually I've been having a very civilised conversation about carpentry and building work. I think I want to change career directions. I want to restore historic buildings
> 
> Goodnight men. Rest and grow xx


I should have quoted the original, no getting away from it then..


----------



## George-Bean

Hope construction picks up here, I miss it.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Big Man!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FPMSL, queenie and civilised convos... 

Morning b1tches.... how's tricks?


----------



## flinty90

DAY OFF ohhh yeaaaah ...

was nice to not listen to heavy dubstep going off at 6 am (my alarm tone on my phone) lol...

it might sound a little sad but were going to have a look around for some cycle helmets this morning .. i know they make ya look like a cnut (well bigger cnut) but i would rather have that than me or missus fall off and be like fcukin stephen hawkin for rest of our life.. so a big looking cnut it will be lol..

get that sorted then got for a ride.. looks like fcukin rain here later though typical..

Went to gym last night did some core work (didnt lift a weight) also trained one of my lads through a back session...

food was very good again yesterday, im getting loads of positive comments now so im walking tall a hell of a lot more...

I bought a t shirt i liked yesterday and a few months ago i would never ever have considered it.. ITS TIGHT AS FCUK sort of shirt...

i tried it on yesterday and i looked fcukin massive in it and i reckon im a couple more pounds of GUT wise to actually doing it Justice, so i bought it anyway as a bit of a goal for next couple of weeks.. lol...

ROBROID - can you remember that t shirt you tried on at the gym the black ribbed one that looked quite good on you but it was baggy ?? :whistling: ..

thats the one i have bought and actually got into lol...

God i feel mint


----------



## dipdabs

Very good you feel mint


----------



## Incredible Bulk

or superman...he cracked his noodle coming off (ok a horse but same scenario).

just dont be the cnut who flips from road to pavement, i will and do actually aim for push bikes who **** me off. 

One jumped into the road from the pavement and expected me to swerve, so i did....into him.

PUSH BIKE RIDERS...KNOW YOUR LIMITS 

(treaders BTW)


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao. It's when the [email protected] ride on the road then have the cheek to use the zebra crossing, snaps me every time!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> or superman...he cracked his noodle coming off (ok a horse but same scenario).
> 
> just dont be the cnut who flips from road to pavement, i will and do actually aim for push bikes who **** me off.
> 
> One jumped into the road from the pavement and expected me to swerve, so i did....into him.
> 
> PUSH BIKE RIDERS...KNOW YOUR LIMITS
> 
> (treaders BTW)


WTF im just a social MB rider bro not fcukin tony hawkes BMX ing brother doing jumps and sh1t pmsl ...

im 37 last time i checked not 12 pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

or jump a red light, cut you off and then flip YOU the bird... or sunday morning cnts in lycra who ride side by side and get ****y about you overtaking them by inches


----------



## Queenie

Morning cvnts  xx


----------



## flinty90

and whenever i see a cyclist i always swear calling them fcukin organ donors lol...

As much as i can though we stick to the trails and tracks off the road.. bikes are too dangerous for roads IMO its bad enough on motorbike but you get a little respect due to damage you could cause, but a pushbike on a road is not a good move imo..

loved it down bristol as all there pavements have bike lanes for miles and miles ...


----------



## luther1

A helmet is essential bro


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> or jump a red light, cut you off and then flip YOU the bird... or sunday morning cnts in lycra who ride side by side and get ****y about you overtaking them by inches


mate thats a fcukin pet hate of mine, these cnuts with all the gear riding 3 and 4 deep in the road.. they should be pulled up and fined by police IMO its against the rules of the road


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm an ex biker, rode for 7 years and too many spills and tank slaps... will get back on one soon but the tin box suits me right now


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

flinty90 said:


> DAY OFF ohhh yeaaaah ...
> 
> was nice to not listen to heavy dubstep going off at 6 am (my alarm tone on my phone) lol...
> 
> it might sound a little sad but were going to have a look around for some cycle helmets this morning .. i know they make ya look like a cnut (well bigger cnut) but i would rather have that than me or missus fall off and be like fcukin stephen hawkin for rest of our life.. so a big looking cnut it will be lol..
> 
> get that sorted then got for a ride.. looks like fcukin rain here later though typical..
> 
> Went to gym last night did some core work (didnt lift a weight) also trained one of my lads through a back session...
> 
> food was very good again yesterday, im getting loads of positive comments now so im walking tall a hell of a lot more...
> 
> I bought a t shirt i liked yesterday and a few months ago i would never ever have considered it.. ITS TIGHT AS FCUK sort of shirt...
> 
> i tried it on yesterday and i looked fcukin massive in it and i reckon im a couple more pounds of GUT wise to actually doing it Justice, so i bought it anyway as a bit of a goal for next couple of weeks.. lol...
> 
> ROBROID - can you remember that t shirt you tried on at the gym the black ribbed one that looked quite good on you but it was baggy ?? :whistling: ..
> 
> thats the one i have bought and actually got into lol...
> 
> God i feel mint


i got an 'arai' stalker walker helmet.still good as new totally unscathed.you could wear that to look a total cnut mate


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Morning cvnts  xx


morning you little fcukin scrote c0ck hunting chelsea jizz loving cnut lol XX


----------



## dipdabs

I'm starting to feel angry. I may go out driving and find some cyclists lol


----------



## flinty90

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i got an 'arai' stalker walker helmet.still good as new totally unscathed.you could wear that to look a total cnut mate


LOL i would love to put on full leathers and a fcukin motorbike helmet mate on a mountain bike pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm starting to feel angry. I may go out driving and find some cyclists lol


Not today your not , until i am done lol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

RXQueenie said:


> Morning cvnts  xx


morning queenie.thats a fine tongue you have there:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm starting to feel angry. I may go out driving and find some cyclists lol


ok, UKM meet to be planned... points to be awarded

50 points = buckled wheels

100 points = knocking them off the bike

200 points = making them flip over the bonnet?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

flinty90 said:


> LOL i would love to put on full leathers and a fcukin motorbike helmet mate on a mountain bike pmsl !!!


arrggghhh.i miss my r1.no point getting 1 for this summer.its bollox.next year though


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> ok, UKM meet to be planned... points to be awarded
> 
> 50 points = buckled wheels
> 
> 100 points = knocking them off the bike
> 
> 200 points = making them flip over the bonnet?


! power rep = making them the new christopher reeves pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flyby - driveby hi


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao. Im off to Bristol now I know it's full of cycle paths, there must be loads of the buggers!!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao. Im off to Bristol now I know it's full of cycle paths, there must be loads of the buggers!!


you get more points for mountin the actual Kerb and knocking anyone off on the actual cycle path pmsl !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

awaiting your report tonight then kay lol


----------



## Queenie

I took a break from drowning in Chelsea's jizz to do some morning cardio and eat... Twice so far... I still don't know if I can get used to this!

Have a good one!

Flints - pics or nofeelinggoodinnewclothes  xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I took a break from drowning in Chelsea's jizz to do some morning cardio and eat... Twice so far... I still don't know if I can get used to this!
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Flints - pics or nofeelinggoodinnewclothes  xx


shut it chelseajizz swimmer xx


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> awaiting your report tonight then kay lol


If I don't report back you know I accidentally went for a police bike lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I bought a t shirt i liked yesterday and a few months ago i would never ever have considered it.. ITS TIGHT AS FCUK sort of shirt...
> 
> i tried it on yesterday and i looked fcukin massive in it and i reckon im a couple more pounds of GUT wise to actually doing it Justice, so i bought it anyway as a bit of a goal for next couple of weeks.. lol...
> 
> ROBROID - can you remember that t shirt you tried on at the gym the black ribbed one that looked quite good on you but it was baggy ?? :whistling: ..
> 
> thats the one i have bought and actually got into lol...
> 
> God i feel mint


Yeah I remember it mate, really cool tee!!

I'll give you some of my t-shirts, one for each arm :lol:

You should defo wear some tighter stuff, reminds you that your not average when you have a spray on t-shirt!!

You've seen my tops, all skin tight pmsl x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> If I don't report back you know I accidentally went for a police bike lol


FPMSL!! Oh you've got to get that on video


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> FPMSL!! Oh you've got to get that on video


I could get famous on YouTube for that sh1t lol


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> I could get famous on YouTube for that sh1t lol


I knew I recognised you...

2 girls, 1 cup ??!!


----------



## dipdabs

R0BR0ID said:


> I knew I recognised you...
> 
> 2 girls, 1 cup ??!!


Ah dam I thought I'd managed to get rid of that one!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Dont, youve been framed isnt all that and harry hill calling me gary barlow wasnt worth the £250 and the constant mocking i get now lol.

i put a gym set failure on there and won


----------



## TELBOR

Incredible Bulk said:


> Dont, youve been framed isnt all that and harry hill calling me gary barlow wasnt worth the £250 and the constant mocking i get now lol.
> 
> i put a gym set failure on there and won


Good work Gary :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

My 3 yr old likes to sing about boobies do you think he could win me a few quid? Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

get him to jiggle yours and you are set!


----------



## dipdabs

Ok maybe il pass lol


----------



## flinty90

ahh good to see my journal thriving yet again ... talk of road rage, killing of cyclists and booby jiggling with a touch of gray barlow thrown in..

and people think i need to make another journal for more serious things pmsl


----------



## flinty90

just been to shops , and bought me and the wench some bike helmets, i look fcukin awesome in mine im sure it will make me go faster aswell (even if it is so no cnut recognises me ) pmsl !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> just been to shops , and bought me and the wench some bike helmets, i look fcukin awesome in mine im sure it will make me go faster aswell (even if it is so no cnut recognises me ) pmsl !!!


Luminous green FTW. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Luminous green FTW. :thumb:


not quite lol its more white and red and black woop woop .. And i only bought it cos its a BELL one pmsl i look like a BELLEND wearing it ...


----------



## luther1

Did you get a purple helmet?


----------



## luther1

luther1 said:


> Did you get a purple helmet?


On me phone,so was a bit late!


----------



## Queenie

You should have just used your motorbike helmet. That would have been v cool xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You should have just used your motorbike helmet. That would have been v cool xx


i have already said that lol keep up you little scrote XXX


----------



## yannyboy

We've got the BMX comps for the Olympics not far from me in Hadleigh, Essex


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> i have already said that lol keep up you little scrote XXX


Pmsl oops sorry that'll teach me for not scrolling back through pages of little scrote talk  xx


----------



## LunaticSamurai

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl oops sorry that'll teach me for not scrolling back through pages of little scrote talk  xx


Try and keep up. :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl oops sorry that'll teach me for not scrolling back through pages of little scrote talk  xx


queenie what do you think to the text i just sent you ??? shall we get that on soon ?? X


----------



## TELBOR

Oi Flinty, why not wear your full leathers and helmet :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Oi Flinty, why not wear your full leathers and helmet :rolleye:


why didnt i think of that ?? fcukin little scrote lol X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> queenie what do you think to the text i just sent you ??? shall we get that on soon ?? X


You think I'm worthy of power jizz??

Chelsea might get jelly xx


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Oi Flinty, why not wear your full leathers and helmet :rolleye:


Shut it noroids  xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You think I'm worthy of power jizz??
> 
> Chelsea might get jelly xx


Welll if your choosing chelly jizz over power jizz then you go right ahead lol XX


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Shut it noroids  xx


yeah shut it NOBROIDS !!!!


----------



## Queenie

Haha. There's jizz all over your journal 

Job done xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yeah shut it I NOBROIDS !!!!


ffs flints chill out xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Haha. There's jizz all over your journal
> 
> Job done xx


thats ok theres jizz all over a picture of your ass pmsl , 1-1 XXX


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> why didnt i think of that ?? fcukin little scrote lol X


I have no scrotum, you eat it for 1g of protein


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thats ok theres jizz all over a picture of your ass pmsl , 1-1 XXX


Wondered what that warm, sticky white stuff was on my bedroom window xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Wondered what that warm, sticky white stuff was on my bedroom window xx


it was on your mirror aswell XX


----------



## lxm

Flinty that mountain getting any lighter.. ?


----------



## flinty90

lxm said:


> Flinty that mountain getting any lighter.. ?


dam right bro... im fcukin flying at the minute X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> it was on your mirror aswell XX


Hahaha  ceiling or wall?? Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha  ceiling or wall?? Xx


oooh you sexy fcuker XX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> oooh you sexy fcuker XX


 

Lunch over... Handing the journal back to u now it's been jizzed on  xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Lunch over... Handing the journal back to u now it's been jizzed on  xx


thanks, i will not be handing your ass back over to you .. just yet XX


----------



## flinty90

right im off for a bike ride , and then to gym to train legs lol.... hurting just thinking about it X


----------



## yannyboy

Training legs tomorrow with my prep guy, fcuking sh1tting it!


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> Training legs tomorrow with my prep guy, fcuking sh1tting it!


Legs for me tomorrow too! X


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> Legs for me tomorrow too! X


He told me last week he's fond of giant sets of leg extensions, leg press and hack squats done with no rest in between


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> He told me last week he's fond of giant sets of leg extensions, leg press and hack squats done with no rest in between


Rather u than me!! X


----------



## biglbs

Hi Flints and all you other guys,

just a brief pop in as limited access on holls,

Hope your all training hard? xxx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi Flints and all you other guys,
> 
> just a brief pop in as limited access on holls,
> 
> Hope your all training hard? xxx


I'm training hard, flinty is training hard I think - the rest just seem to be all talk no action Pmsl  have a fab hol big guy xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon c0ck gobblers, rest day for me today, slept until 10am bliss! Everything seems to be normal in here as per


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I'm training hard, flinty is training hard I think - the rest just seem to be all talk no action Pmsl  have a fab hol big guy xx


Thanks 'Q',no change in here then:lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks 'Q',no change in here then:lol:


Count the posts B.L and you will see whose doing all the talking


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


Replicator said:


> Count the posts B.L and you will see whose doing all the talking


----------



## dipdabs

Ok so I did actually drive past a cyclist a short while ago, I could not help busting out laughing and getting really close overtaking him. It put a firm grin on my face the whole way home lmao


----------



## yannyboy

You don't have to worry about hitting the dozy cnuts on hire cycles in London, they hit things themselves, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You don't have to worry about hitting the dozy cnuts on hire cycles in London, they hit things themselves, lol


That's your excuse when the insurance guy comes knocking is it yanny lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> That's your excuse when the insurance guy comes knocking is it yanny lol


Seriously, I think some off them last rode a bike about 20 years ago, it's comical, lol


----------



## flinty90

legs session tonight Oh fcuk me it hurt..

did our normal ish routine but incorporated Incredible bulks leg extension FST 7 style .. but with a little twist..

one of my lads was sick 3 times pmsl ... just going to have dinner then i will write up the session for anyone interested ..

best legs session i have done myself and given to others will deffo use that again !!!

Thanks IB i owe you some reps , and a good hiding you cnut lol !!!


----------



## Queenie

Sounds like an awesome sesh flinty! Glad u enjoyed it... Goddammit I want to see someone run out of the gym and be sick... I've felt a bit iffy once or twice, lots of deep breaths and water, but never actually done the deed - that's some hard going xx


----------



## George-Bean

Legs n shoulders here tonite and I am proud to announce I squatted a new personal best thanks to Flintys guidance, I went from 80kg to 130kg, cant walk now mind, but I did it lol. Good job Flintmiester.


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> Legs n shoulders here tonite and I am proud to announce I squatted a new personal best thanks to Flintys guidance, I went from 80kg to 130kg, cant walk now mind, but I did it lol. Good job Flintmiester.


Good squatting fella! X


----------



## yannyboy

George-Bean said:


> Legs n shoulders here tonite and I am proud to announce I squatted a new personal best thanks to Flintys guidance, I went from 80kg to 130kg, cant walk now mind, but I did it lol. Good job Flintmiester.


Bloody hell, that's a bit of a jump, did you use both legs tonight, lol


----------



## George-Bean

I cant tell you how thrilled I am, the numbers are up thru the ceiling on everything and its only the first week of the new routine. Less is definitely more. I'm starting to imagine the 100kg bench press now. and to really top it off I am sure the fats still coming off, cant wait to weight myself tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> I cant tell you how thrilled I am, the numbers are up thru the ceiling on everything and its only the first week of the new routine. Less is definitely more. I'm starting to imagine the 100kg bench press now. and to really top it off I am sure the fats still coming off, cant wait to weight myself tomorrow.


Ah I love reading stuff like this. It makes it all worthwhile 

Reps when I get to a pc xx


----------



## flinty90

Ok legs

Started off with 2 sets SLDL not heavy just enough to give a good stretch

set 1 - 15 reps @ 70 kg

set 2 - 15 reps @ 70 kg

Ham curls single leg

set 1 - 15 reps @ 40 kg

set 2 - 15 reps @ 45 kg

leg extensions

set 1 10 reps @ 50 kg 20 second rest

set 2 10 reps @ 50 kg 15 second rest

set 3 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest

set 4 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest

set 5 10 reps @ 50 kg 5 second rest

set 6 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest

set 7 10 reps @ 50 kg (fcukin crying ) and i mean tafter last 3 sreps of set 5 we were literally screaming..

all sets done with full rom and in between in the rest period we still didnt leave the machine..

horrible horrible horrible but awesome

IB try them like that next time with that rest lol its ridiculous

low incline leg press machine (even though we were absolutely pumped to fcuk )

set 1 - 12 reps @ 120 kg

set 2 - 10 reps @ 140 kg

set 3 - 8 reps @ 160 kg

last rep on last set we did a negative with a 5 second hold at 3 points on the way back down... (shaking like a sh1tting dog)

finished off with calve raises

1 set of 30 reps really slow and squeezing at top for a 2 seconds ..

Awesome session really loved it...


----------



## George-Bean

You do a hell of a lot of leg extensions! must be the day for legs, hope you cant walk tomorrow lol.


----------



## flinty90

Oh and that leg session was done about 45 minutes after i did 8 miles on the Mountain bike in 26 minutes !!! wont be doing that fcuker next week lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> Ok legs
> 
> Started off with 2 sets SLDL not heavy just enough to give a good stretch
> 
> set 1 - 15 reps @ 70 kg
> 
> set 2 - 15 reps @ 70 kg
> 
> Ham curls single leg
> 
> set 1 - 15 reps @ 40 kg
> 
> set 2 - 15 reps @ 45 kg
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> set 1 10 reps @ 50 kg 20 second rest
> 
> set 2 10 reps @ 50 kg 15 second rest
> 
> set 3 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 4 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 5 10 reps @ 50 kg 5 second rest
> 
> set 6 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 7 10 reps @ 50 kg (fcukin crying ) and i mean tafter last 3 sreps of set 5 we were literally screaming..
> 
> all sets done with full rom and in between in the rest period we still didnt leave the machine..
> 
> horrible horrible horrible but awesome
> 
> IB try them like that next time with that rest lol its ridiculous
> 
> low incline leg press machine (even though we were absolutely pumped to fcuk )
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 120 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 140 kg
> 
> set 3 - 8 reps @ 160 kg
> 
> last rep on last set we did a negative with a 5 second hold at 3 points on the way back down... (shaking like a sh1tting dog)
> 
> finished off with calve raises
> 
> 1 set of 30 reps really slow and squeezing at top for a 2 seconds ..
> 
> Awesome session really loved it...


have yet to feel like im gonna puke after a leg session, normally end up hobbling to the stretching area, but have never thrown up, might give this a go and see what happens lol


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Ok legs
> 
> Started off with 2 sets SLDL not heavy just enough to give a good stretch
> 
> set 1 - 15 reps @ 70 kg
> 
> set 2 - 15 reps @ 70 kg
> 
> Ham curls single leg
> 
> set 1 - 15 reps @ 40 kg
> 
> set 2 - 15 reps @ 45 kg
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> set 1 10 reps @ 50 kg 20 second rest
> 
> set 2 10 reps @ 50 kg 15 second rest
> 
> set 3 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 4 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 5 10 reps @ 50 kg 5 second rest
> 
> set 6 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 7 10 reps @ 50 kg (fcukin crying ) and i mean tafter last 3 sreps of set 5 we were literally screaming..
> 
> all sets done with full rom and in between in the rest period we still didnt leave the machine..
> 
> horrible horrible horrible but awesome
> 
> IB try them like that next time with that rest lol its ridiculous
> 
> low incline leg press machine (even though we were absolutely pumped to fcuk )
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 120 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 140 kg
> 
> set 3 - 8 reps @ 160 kg
> 
> last rep on last set we did a negative with a 5 second hold at 3 points on the way back down... (shaking like a sh1tting dog)
> 
> finished off with calve raises
> 
> 1 set of 30 reps really slow and squeezing at top for a 2 seconds ..
> 
> Awesome session really loved it...


Totally awsome but a fecking lot of work Flinty .

Can I ask why all the leg extensions sets

as in why do you not do 3-4 warmup sets working up in weight with each set to an all out big set with weight you can only do for 8-10 reps at failure ?

just asking :mellow:


----------



## Beklet

flinty90 said:


> Ok legs
> 
> Started off with 2 sets SLDL not heavy just enough to give a good stretch
> 
> set 1 - 15 reps @ 70 kg
> 
> set 2 - 15 reps @ 70 kg
> 
> Ham curls single leg
> 
> set 1 - 15 reps @ 40 kg
> 
> set 2 - 15 reps @ 45 kg
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> set 1 10 reps @ 50 kg 20 second rest
> 
> set 2 10 reps @ 50 kg 15 second rest
> 
> set 3 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 4 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 5 10 reps @ 50 kg 5 second rest
> 
> set 6 10 reps @ 50 kg 10 second rest
> 
> set 7 10 reps @ 50 kg (fcukin crying ) and i mean tafter last 3 sreps of set 5 we were literally screaming..
> 
> all sets done with full rom and in between in the rest period we still didnt leave the machine..
> 
> horrible horrible horrible but awesome
> 
> IB try them like that next time with that rest lol its ridiculous
> 
> low incline leg press machine (even though we were absolutely pumped to fcuk )
> 
> set 1 - 12 reps @ 120 kg
> 
> set 2 - 10 reps @ 140 kg
> 
> set 3 - 8 reps @ 160 kg
> 
> last rep on last set we did a negative with a 5 second hold at 3 points on the way back down... (shaking like a sh1tting dog)
> 
> finished off with calve raises
> 
> 1 set of 30 reps really slow and squeezing at top for a 2 seconds ..
> 
> Awesome session really loved it...


All sounds like good fun, but I really don't do sick...if I ever actually chundered at the gym, it would put me off for life :scared:


----------



## Breda

Replicator said:


> Totally awsome but a fecking lot of work Flinty .
> 
> Can I ask why all the leg extensions sets
> 
> as in why do you not do 3-4 warmup sets working up in weight with each set to an all out big set with weight you can only do for 8-10 reps at failure ?
> 
> just asking :mellow:


i've done similar before and while i can't speak for flinty its just like 1 giant set

nowadays i do 3 some times 5 sets to fatigue before the proper work starts


----------



## Replicator

Breda said:


> i've done similar before and while i can't speak for flinty its just like 1 giant set
> 
> nowadays i do 3 some times 5 sets to fatigue before the proper work starts


Really .........and people wonder why they arent growing to the potential they could be.


----------



## Breda

Replicator said:


> Really .........and people wonder why they arent growing to the potential they could be.


Why would you say that mate? It seems to be working for me at the moment and i enjoy it.. i've struggled to get any decent growth on my legs until i changed to doin a few extensions and ham curls before the heavier work


----------



## Replicator

Breda said:


> Why would you say that mate? It seems to be working for me at the moment and i enjoy it.. i've struggled to get any decent growth on my legs until i changed to doin a few extensions and ham curls before the heavier work


Sorry I misiterpreted your post .......It seemed like you were saying you were doing loads of fatigue sets which drain the life out of you to the point the work SET wouldnt be as heavy as it could have been if only a few increasing warmup sets had been done instead

Each to thier own tho each to thier own


----------



## Breda

Replicator said:


> Sorry I misiterpreted your post .......It seemed like you were saying you were doing loads of fatigue sets which drain the life out of you to the point the work SET wouldnt be as heavy as it could have been if only a few increasing warmup sets had been done instead
> 
> Each to thier own tho each to thier own


No mate definitely not doin a load of fatiguing... i suppose what i do is as you say just warm up sets

My initial post was referring to the method Flinty had used for leg extensions.... i have tried it and would only do it once in a blue moon when i can be assed or as a shock


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flinty was trying the fst7 method whereby you do 7 sets with the same weight with very little rest.

I think ideally they say aim for 12 reps but it sounds like 10 was the magic number for them yesterday.


----------



## Uriel

i want to train..........fkn work :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

Morning ............


----------



## Queenie

Good Morning men  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if you can do a set after 10-5 seconds rest...its too light 

Start heavier next time and you will need every second of that 30...

getting leg tips off flinty, is that like someone giving weeman sex tips?!


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> if you can do a set after 10-5 seconds rest...its too light
> 
> Start heavier next time and you will need every second of that 30...
> 
> getting leg tips off flinty, is that like someone giving weeman sex tips?!


I remember when someone sat down and told me that if I could have that little rest inbetween sets, then I wasn't lifting heavy enough. Sure enough, I started timing my rests the next week and the weight went up, not by a lot (always a confidence thing) but enough for me to shake my head at myself in the mirror - always learning x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RXQueenie said:


> Good Morning men  x


Good morning woman!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if i try and decrease my training partners rest between sets i get 'the glare'... like when a woman spots you checking out another woman... that laser pin pointed 'muther fcker' look.

5 seconds rest.... jeesh, must of taken the pin out of the stack


----------



## Queenie

Yeah Andy often gives me the glare... He just thinks I'm a muther fvcker in general though  x


----------



## flinty90

You know what you can have the best session ever by doing something a bit different. and people will still tell you its wrong and you will never grow etc etc i find it funny that people think they have the one and only answer up there sleeve...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> if i try and decrease my training partners rest between sets i get 'the glare'... like when a woman spots you checking out another woman... that laser pin pointed 'muther fcker' look.
> 
> 5 seconds rest.... jeesh, must of taken the pin out of the stack


Hey fcuk wit we left it on 50 kg did you not read it..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sand!!!

flinty has sand!!!

sand in his vagina!!!

sand sand sand sand!!



Calm down sally, i poke in jest and add constructive criticism... i tell you something and before you try it you come back and say you have something even better despite not doing what i recommended. Fairy chuff, dont take what i say onboard but dont be suprised if i dont put in my 2p if you cant take some banter

now go find the box of tampax and find the XXXL size


----------



## flinty90

Youbrigh IB i cant take banter as you can see in the 600 pages of this journal..

come on mate i didnt say the way i did it was better i just said it was a bit different. there was 3 of us training mate so the 30 second rest in between would havebeen too much for that particular session thats all. so bought rests down so we werent all standing around for so long. normally only 2 of us train so your exact method would have been perfect..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> there was 3 of us training mate so the 30 second rest in between would havebeen too much for that particular session thats all. so bought rests down so we werent all standing around for so long. normally only 2 of us train so your exact method would have been perfect..


omiited from original post

but followed up with



flinty90 said:


> You know what you can have the best session ever by doing something a bit different. and people will still tell you its wrong and you will never grow etc etc i find it funny that people think they have the one and only answer up there sleeve...


as i said, i have banter and i jest, you get like that... i'm outta here for a few days, dont need e-drama... how many smilies does a post need before its not taken too seriously

catch next week


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> omiited from original post
> 
> but followed up with
> 
> as i said, i have banter and i jest, you get like that... i'm outta here for a few days, dont need e-drama... how many smilies does a post need before its not taken too seriously
> 
> catch next week


lol ok now who has the sand in his vagina... x


----------



## Mingster

Morning Flints.

Never mind all this nonsense. I'm here now and everyone knows that I know best

In my powerlifting days I often had 10 minutes rest between sets as it mimicked the times between your lifts at a meet.


----------



## flinty90

Morning ming... haha 10 minutes rest lol.. i would have to book time off work for a session at gym... lol.. anyway i know IB has the best intentions and better legs than i will ever achieve.. but im p1ssing with the pr1ck ive got at the minute and trying to make it work for me. in my surroundings. and in my life with my situation. thats all..


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Morning ming... haha 10 minutes rest lol.. i would have to book time off work for a session at gym... lol.. anyway i know IB has the best intentions and better legs than i will ever achieve.. but im p1ssing with the pr1ck ive got at the minute and trying to make it work for me. in my surroundings. and in my life with my situation. thats all..


Have you given your less volume approach any more thought, mate?


----------



## flinty90

I read in a magazine about intermittent fasting yesterday so today im not eating anything till lunch time. that should make me ripped up.. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Have you given your less volume approach any more thought, mate?


Yes mate on chest and back i did monday. and shoulders tomorrow i will too. only trained 3 days thisvweek instead of 5 cut all sets down and reps and upped weight. will do that for 6 weeks till my holiday x


----------



## dipdabs

What is intermittent fasting?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> What is intermittent fasting?


You dont eat for a while. then you eat lol...


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate on chest and back i did monday. and shoulders tomorrow i will too. only trained 3 days thisvweek instead of 5 cut all sets down and reps and upped weight. will do that for 6 weeks till my holiday x


Good stuff, mate.

If you have any questions or whatever drop me a line as always Best of luck.


----------



## Queenie

I looked at IF - **** trying to get all your macros into 8 hours though - must be hard work xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I looked at IF - **** trying to get all your macros into 8 hours though - must be hard work xx


Not when your only on 200 caliries a day pmsl..


----------



## dipdabs

There must be more to it than not eating then eating though seeing as people who don't eat breakfast etc usually begin to store fat and that's the first thing you learn when dieting, to eat breakfast... If that makes sense!?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> There must be more to it than not eating then eating though seeing as people who don't eat breakfast etc usually begin to store fat and that's the first thing you learn when dieting, to eat breakfast... If that makes sense!?


Im on phone but will explain better when on pc... and missing meals is a big part og IF actually missing breakfast isnt a sin.. x


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Im on phone but will explain better when on pc... and missing meals is a big part og IF actually missing breakfast isnt a sin.. x


Ah ok I'm intrigued!


----------



## Beklet

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/how-to-intermittent-fasting/#axzz210rMKw8T

http://www.leangains.com/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andrew-weil-md/fasting-health_b_1557043.html

I appear to be doing IF atm, as my work pattern is all over the place! However I shall be eating breakfast today, cos I'm starving! Bring on the bacon....


----------



## flinty90

this is a snippet from one of beklets links just to shorten the explanation for you Kay

The basic premise of IF is to enjoy better health via repeatedly fasting for longer periods than is typical on a daily breakfast-lunch-dinner schedule. Variations are endless. Some proponents skip breakfast; others, dinner. Others fast all day every other day, every third day, once per week, or once per month. A friend I know who travels for work six to eight times annually always fasts on the first and last days of his trips, reasoning that airline food is awful anyway. (Fasting, it should be pointed out, means abstaining from solid food; all sensible IF plans allow hydration with water, tea or other no- or low-calorie beverages.)

An IF regime works, proponents say, because it aligns with our evolutionary history. Over the 250,000 years that **** sapiens have been around, food supply has waxed and waned. We evolved to take advantage of this fact, building muscle and fatty tissue during times of abundance, then paring it back during lean ones. Fasting periods accelerate the clearing-out of waste left by dead and damaged cells, a process known as autophagy. A failure of autophagy to keep up with accumulated cellular debris is believed by many scientists to be one of the major causes of the chronic diseases associated with aging.

Occasional fasting also seems to boost activity and growth of certain types of cells, especially neurons. This may seem odd, but consider it from an evolutionary perspective -- when food is scarce, natural selection would favor those whose memories ("Where have we found food before?") and cognition ("How can we get it again?") became sharper.

Research indicates that the benefits of IF may be similar to those of caloric restriction (CR) in which there are regular meals, but portions are smaller than normal. The advantage of IF, proponents say, is that it's easier to feel sharp hunger occasionally rather than the mild hunger of CR virtually all the time.

The positive effects of IF have been chronicled in a variety of animal and human studies, starting with a seminal experiment in 1946, when University of Chicago researchers discovered that denying food every third day boosted rats' lifespans by 20 percent in males, 15 percent in females. A 2007 review by University of California, Berkeley, researchers concluded that alternate-day fasting may:

Decrease cardiovascular disease risk.

Decrease cancer risk.

Lower diabetes risk (at least in animals, data on humans were less clear, possibly because the trial periods in the studies were not long enough to show an effect).

Improve cognitive function.

Protect against some effects of Alzheimer's and Parkinson's diseases.

What should we make of this?

I don't recommend IF for everyone. Children under 18 should not fast, nor should diabetics, nor pregnant or lactating women. Some health conditions -- such as severe gastrointestinal reflux disease, or GERD -- are easier to manage when food intake is more regular.

But I do think the evidence for the health benefits of IF should make us rethink what seems to be a modern cultural imperative: to avoid hunger at all costs. To the contrary, getting hungry now and then is clearly a healthy thing to do as long as overall caloric intake stays high enough to maintain a healthy weight. (Fasting, like every other healthy activity, must be done sensibly and in moderation.) Many people who follow IF regimes report both physical and mental benefits, including improved energy and concentration, better sleep, and an overall feeling of well-being.


----------



## Ginger Ben

My mate is on the IF eating plan. Works well for him as he's cutting. Fvk trying it on a bulk!! Lol

Flinty id recommend looking in to sipping on bcaas dutiful the fasted period. Gives you a bit of energy with no cals and helps maintain muscle. It's not essential but some people find it helps.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> this is a snippet from one of beklets links just to shorten the explanation for you Kay
> 
> The basic premise of IF is to enjoy better health via repeatedly fasting for longer periods than is typical on a daily breakfast-lunch-dinner schedule. Variations are endless. Some proponents skip breakfast; others, dinner. Others fast all day every other day, every third day, once per week, or once per month. A friend I know who travels for work six to eight times annually always fasts on the first and last days of his trips, reasoning that airline food is awful anyway. (Fasting, it should be pointed out, means abstaining from solid food; all sensible IF plans allow hydration with water, tea or other no- or low-calorie beverages.)
> 
> An IF regime works, proponents say, because it aligns with our evolutionary history. Over the 250,000 years that **** sapiens have been around, food supply has waxed and waned. We evolved to take advantage of this fact, building muscle and fatty tissue during times of abundance, then paring it back during lean ones. Fasting periods accelerate the clearing-out of waste left by dead and damaged cells, a process known as autophagy. A failure of autophagy to keep up with accumulated cellular debris is believed by many scientists to be one of the major causes of the chronic diseases associated with aging.
> 
> Occasional fasting also seems to boost activity and growth of certain types of cells, especially neurons. This may seem odd, but consider it from an evolutionary perspective -- when food is scarce, natural selection would favor those whose memories ("Where have we found food before?") and cognition ("How can we get it again?") became sharper.
> 
> Research indicates that the benefits of IF may be similar to those of caloric restriction (CR) in which there are regular meals, but portions are smaller than normal. The advantage of IF, proponents say, is that it's easier to feel sharp hunger occasionally rather than the mild hunger of CR virtually all the time.
> 
> The positive effects of IF have been chronicled in a variety of animal and human studies, starting with a seminal experiment in 1946, when University of Chicago researchers discovered that denying food every third day boosted rats' lifespans by 20 percent in males, 15 percent in females. A 2007 review by University of California, Berkeley, researchers concluded that alternate-day fasting may:
> 
> Decrease cardiovascular disease risk.
> 
> Decrease cancer risk.
> 
> Lower diabetes risk (at least in animals, data on humans were less clear, possibly because the trial periods in the studies were not long enough to show an effect).
> 
> Improve cognitive function.
> 
> Protect against some effects of Alzheimer's and Parkinson's diseases.
> 
> What should we make of this?
> 
> I don't recommend IF for everyone. Children under 18 should not fast, nor should diabetics, nor pregnant or lactating women. Some health conditions -- such as severe gastrointestinal reflux disease, or GERD -- are easier to manage when food intake is more regular.
> 
> But I do think the evidence for the health benefits of IF should make us rethink what seems to be a modern cultural imperative: to avoid hunger at all costs. To the contrary, getting hungry now and then is clearly a healthy thing to do as long as overall caloric intake stays high enough to maintain a healthy weight. (Fasting, like every other healthy activity, must be done sensibly and in moderation.) Many people who follow IF regimes report both physical and mental benefits, including improved energy and concentration, better sleep, and an overall feeling of well-being.


Repped you nerd.


----------



## Beklet

I find skipping breakfast easier after a high fat meal the night before - high carbs and it all goes horribly wrong!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> My mate is on the IF eating plan. Works well for him as he's cutting. Fvk trying it on a bulk!! Lol
> 
> Flinty id recommend looking in to sipping on bcaas dutiful the fasted period. Gives you a bit of energy with no cals and helps maintain muscle. It's not essential but some people find it helps.


im still having a shake mate, i just dont feel hungry this morning so think fcuk it im not eating till my lunch time normal meal...

i actually read about it in flex mag yesterday and thought it might be worth a try, im not doing this full bore at the minute to be fair my diet is working brilliant last 4 weeks but i might try it when i get back from holiday seriously.,...

thanks for the tip though !!!

Anyone else tried IF seriously and had results ?? or do you find its just another bit of a fad thing ??


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Repped you nerd.


lol thanks. But you should really rep Beklet mate she posted the links X


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> lol thanks. But you should really rep Beklet mate she posted the links X


Negged you tonk.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Beklet said:


> http://www.marksdailyapple.com/how-to-intermittent-fasting/#axzz210rMKw8T
> 
> http://www.leangains.com/
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andrew-weil-md/fasting-health_b_1557043.html
> 
> I appear to be doing IF atm, as my work pattern is all over the place! However I shall be eating breakfast today, cos I'm starving! Bring on the bacon....


Repped you nerd.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Negged you tonk.


lol thats ok i will neg you back woop woowp XXX


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> lol thats ok i will neg you back woop woowp XXX


Now why on earth would you want to do that you nasty man.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I didn't neg you really.. Shhh!!!


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> I didn't neg you really.. Shhh!!!


I DID pmsl !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> I DID pmsl !!!


CVNT. :cursing: :gun_bandana:  :2guns: :nono: :thumbdown: :ban: :death:


----------



## TELBOR

I did a IF style diet for 6 weeks, started skinny as you know lol!

Got skinny fat, poor diet knowledge on trying to 'bulk' up!

So for 6 weeks I did an IF attempt;

Breakfast;

None 

Lunch;

Tin of Tuna, 2 Boiled Eggs, Whey with water

Tea;

Whey and fruits

Loads of water through the day.

Doesn't look like fasting but it really helped drop BF, dropped approx 5%

Only did cardio in those 6 weeks.

Cheat day was Saturdays where I had a massive carb blow out!!

I'll try and find some pics, sure I have some somewhere, then stopped this and started BB'ing and the rest is pretty much what you already know lol


----------



## flinty90

So basically the IF is not a calorie reduction ,

so if your intake should be for example 2000 calories per day you would still have the same 2000 calorie intake but you would only eat it in a shorter set amount of time

so basically start eating at 13:00 and finish at 18:00 or anything like that ??

just a 6 hour window each day to eat your calories..

or do you just skip meals and eat the calories you have left in the remaining meals you havent skipped ??


----------



## TELBOR

Mine was IF and cal deficit lol.

But I think your right, fast when possible but still aim for same macros etc when eating again!


----------



## flinty90

Ok what do you think for a workout doing this, but imagine instead of pushups you did it with benchpress or shoulder press ??? and the 5 second rest period was you still holding the bar up above your chest or head etc ??

not saying i will do this but just things i look at and try to put into a routine for different people and see how it goes ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ok what do you think for a workout doing this, but imagine instead of pushups you did it with benchpress or shoulder press ??? and the 5 second rest period was you still holding the bar up above your chest or head etc ??
> 
> not saying i will do this but just things i look at and try to put into a routine for different people and see how it goes ??


Can't see vid on [email protected] BB


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I would say that, that is more a conditioning excersise.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> I would say that, that is more a conditioning excersise.


yes mate definitely... but still could be good in the right scenario yes ??


----------



## yannyboy

Incredible Bulk said:


> if you can do a set after 10-5 seconds rest...its too light
> 
> Start heavier next time and you will need every second of that 30...
> 
> getting leg tips off flinty, is that like someone giving weeman sex tips?!


Yeah, if you are resting for only 5-10 secs, it just becomes one massive 70 rep set!


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, if you are resting for only 5-10 secs, it just becomes one massive 70 rep set!


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


>


Not saying a 70 rep set wouldn't fcuk me up completely, lol

As Flinty said, if it works, then that's all that matters

Going to train legs with my prep guy in about an hour, I'll let you know if my breakfast stays down, lol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Not saying a 70 rep set wouldn't fcuk me up completely, lol
> 
> As Flinty said, if it works, then that's all that matters
> 
> Going to train legs with my prep guy in about an hour, I'll let you know if my breakfast stays down, lol


Mate as i said before , IB came up with his routine which i was very grateful of, i also had to adapt the same routine (as i wanted to give it a go on at least one isolation exersice) but we trained with 3 last night so adapting the rest periods so we werent all stood around was required IMO...

If i was training just me and my mate i would in no boubt take the exact routine IB had given and do it properly with a little more weight and the bigger rest periods..

It did fcuk us up mate big time even at 50 kg which might not be a big weight by any standards but the rest periods going down from 20 seconds seemed to fit in well with the time frame we had last night,

maybe it wont make my legs grow like it should do but it felt great, it made one lad sick , and i ache this morning , so i dont know i will maybe never know ..

it just seemed a good little thing to try at the time, and i didnt mean to upset anyone by suggesting i knew a better way etc just that i had tried it a different way and maybe to try it and see what others thought about it ....

its a case of using it however you WANT to fit your goals rather than using it hoping it WILL fit your goals...

IB is the 2nd best in the country do people really think i would undermime his knowledge when im probably number 2 in my own house lol...

and if im ratty at the minute i have something on my mind that im hoping will be sorted in next day or so . so i apologise for that also !!! X

PEACE !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

didnt say you wouldnt grow from it, you just got all ****y when i joked about it...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> didnt say you wouldnt grow from it, you just got all ****y when i joked about it...


Fair dues bro , you called me a pussy and kicked sand in my vagisil lol...X


----------



## flinty90

Anyway IB i gave you reps and for all its worth i am number 2 on the reps ladder on this whole site lol (OH YEAAAH DIGGIT) said in randy macho man styleeeee


----------



## Incredible Bulk

peace is restored!

i have no idea about reps as i dont recieve notifications, but thank you.... can we cash them in for stuff?


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> peace is restored!
> 
> i have no idea about reps as i dont recieve notifications, but thank you.... can we cash them in for stuff?


yes Queenie gives blow jobs for a 50 rep voucher lol..

she is a little scrote like that !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh I get it  now I dont feel so bad when I don't get breakfast til really late then eat like a horse the rest of the day lol


----------



## flinty90

watching greatest girls of the 80's on mtv classics

fcukin love most of the 80's tunes lol brill !!!


----------



## Beklet

flinty90 said:


> watching greatest girls of the 80's on mtv classics
> 
> fcukin love most of the 80's tunes lol brill !!!


Clearly that's bcause you are an old fart, like me, and watching vids from the 80s reminds you of being a teenager, whn you could drink all night, and eat crap and stay slim :lol:

In the 80s, I veered between wanting to be Lita Ford, Doro Pesch and Cory Everson 

I look like none of the above.....I'm more Jennifer Saunders as Edie Monsoon


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes Queenie gives blow jobs for a 50 rep voucher lol..
> 
> she is a little scrote like that !!!


No I do not! Don't bring me into this sordid little convo x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> No I do not! Don't bring me into this sordid little convo x


so what about the blowjob you gave me for them reps ???? :whistling: XX

anyway be quiet Lets hear it for the BOY is on lol X


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> watching greatest girls of the 80's on mtv classics
> 
> fcukin love most of the 80's tunes lol brill !!!


I listen to Absolute 80's in the cab on DAB, great tunes!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feck me theres some serious training talk been going on in here for once


----------



## flinty90

how can ya not love this lol


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> feck me theres some serious training talk been going on in here for once


get fcuked camel shagger X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> so what about the blowjob you gave me for them reps ???? :whistling: XX
> 
> anyway be quiet Lets hear it for the BOY is on lol X


haha... oh yeah silly me i forgot about that - that was a huge c0ck - gave me jaw ache  x

(now i deserve reps  )


----------



## Beklet

Heh heh heh heh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flinty. Re fat gripz - ebay or direct from their own website. Sometimes have a deal on there.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Flinty. Re fat gripz - ebay or direct from their own website. Sometimes have a deal on there.


would you use them for pressing and everything mate or just bicep stuff or grip exersices ???


----------



## Beklet

And one for luck PMSL


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Fvck i love the 80's and everything about it. No mobile phones, no computers, decent music, decent people...

Things were simple back then.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

my bad its actually turned into a over 40's re-union


----------



## Beklet

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvck i love the 80's and everything about it. No mobile phones, *no computers*, decent music, decent people...
> 
> Things were simple back then.


I beg to differ. I loved my Speccy, and I had a Commodore 64 at my dads


----------



## Beklet

Mr_Morocco said:


> my bad its actually turned into a over 40's re-union


Over 40? How very dare you!!!! :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

Yeah camel shagger im 37 actually ...


----------



## flinty90

Lol the big bushy blonde hair was mint lol. and that was just the blokes...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Yeah camel shagger im 37 actually ...


sweaty cnut you look 43


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

flinty made a typo then....sorry folks.....he was meat to say



flinty90 said:


> Yeah camel shagger im *137* actually ...


not



flinty90 said:


> Yeah camel shagger im 37 actually ...


 :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> sweaty cnut you look 43


Lol fair point. but you look like a 9 year old girl x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Beklet said:


> I beg to differ. I loved my Speccy, and I had a Commodore 64 at my dads


Amstrad c64 all over this convo.... tape cassette....

ctrl alt enter....space bar to proceed (pressing any key was a lie and would crash it).

remember the first time a game loaded up in green line fashion??

ddaaaaahhh deeeeeeyyyy ddooooooo KSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Go to dinner, come back and be all excited that it had nearly loaded


----------



## flinty90

barrettmma said:


> flinty made a typo then....sorry folks.....he was meat to say
> 
> not
> 
> :whistling:


 where do you come from. do you have an insult pop up notification lol. dont ever see you in here then all of a sudden bang your there just like fcukin herpes lol..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Oi, i'm only 37 too butt monkey.

Ok, i take back what i said about computers, and i'll change it to INTERNET. People actually had to talk to each other.


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Amstrad c64 all over this convo.... tape cassette....
> 
> ctrl alt enter....space bar to proceed (pressing any key was a lie and would crash it).
> 
> remember the first time a game loaded up in green line fashion??
> 
> ddaaaaahhh deeeeeeyyyy ddooooooo KSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Go to dinner, come back and be all excited that it had nearly loaded


Lol wait 40 minutes then it crashed vos some cnut moved the powerpack with faulty lead lol..


----------



## Beklet

Incredible Bulk said:


> Amstrad c64 all over this convo.... tape cassette....
> 
> ctrl alt enter....space bar to proceed (pressing any key was a lie and would crash it).
> 
> remember the first time a game loaded up in green line fashion??
> 
> ddaaaaahhh deeeeeeyyyy ddooooooo KSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Go to dinner, come back and be all excited that it had nearly loaded


Until you got

R Tape Load Error

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

please insert cassette 4 and press enter....


----------



## flinty90

Lol little side note. just had 2 texts off my mates from last night. one calling me a b4stard. and the other calling me evil. pmsl i feel loved ...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> please insert cassette 4 and press enter....


Lol manic miner on amstrad 464 awesome. posh cnut i was but in tape deck lol...


----------



## Beklet

Colour or green screen?

I couldn't afford a monitor - had a black and white portable (my mam wouldn't pay for a colour licence lol  )


----------



## Fatstuff

Been the gym this year? Lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Been the gym this year? Lol


No whats that ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Atari 65XE was the one.. Caterpillar, Asteroids, oh yeah!!


----------



## luther1

In the games room at fcukingham palace,ive got an original sitdown table top space invaders. Expensive ornament actually


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> In the games room at fcukingham palace,ive got an original sitdown table top space invaders. Expensive ornament actually


do you do all your women on it mate ??? before you embarras yourself and take them to bed pmsl


----------



## luther1

I promise them oral if they get the high score,if not then its anal. Dry


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> do you do all your women on it mate ??? before you embarras yourself and take them to bed pmsl


They go back and sit on the joystick to finish themselves off after Luther's splashed his mess over the floor and passed out.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> They go back and sit on the joystick to finish themselves off after Luther's splashed his mess over the floor and passed out.


yeah then they walk passed him laying in his own mess, and spit on him before leaving the house... lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah then they walk passed him laying in his own mess, and spit on him before leaving the house... lol...


And clear his wallet out as he made them pay for dinner the tight cnut


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> And clear his wallet out as he made them pay for dinner the tight cnut


nah he probably tried impressing her and saying i will cook us dinner tonight... then when she saw he had done her fcukin chicken super noodles and cambells meatballs and actually burnt the cnuts she ordered a pizza for hereself whilst he was passed out lol...


----------



## luther1

Pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Can I just add there's nothing wrong with men in their 40s...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kaywoodham said:


> Can I just add there's nothing wrong with men in their 40s...


She's talking to you Luther......


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> She's talking to you Luther......


I'm exactly twice her age,but half it mentally


----------



## dipdabs

I'm talking about men in general. So when you guys do hit 40 very soon, don't worry be happy


----------



## yannyboy

Done my leg session with Paul, my prep guy

Started by doing leg extensions supersetted with leg press, did 5 sets, first set 50 rep leg extensions and 25 rep leg press, weight increased as sets progressed

Then did 3 sets of hack squats

Then 3 sets standing leg press followed by 3 sets of lying leg curls

Totally fcuked

Hope you don't mind me sticking my workout in here at the mo, haven't started a new journal yet!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm talking about men in general. So when you guys do hit 40 very soon, don't worry be happy


Fvcking cheek, I'm only 33


----------



## Beklet

Kaywoodham said:


> Can I just add there's nothing wrong with men in their 40s...


Oh there is...most of them are bitter and twisted from experiences of conniving women, and as such make any woman they meet pay for the wrongdoing of anyone previous.

Unless they can find someone they can mould into what they want them to be....

The same can be said of 40 something women too, basically the older you get, the more baggage. It's very difficult to find a bloke around my age who doesn't have kids or a mental ex-wife, so I started cradle snatching instead :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Pmsl beklet u cougar  xx


----------



## Beklet

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl beklet u cougar  xx


Ah no, he came on to me. I did tell him he was younger than my car.... 

Besides, don't think I'm quite old enough to be a cougar - I'm younger than his mum, anyway!!! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Beklet said:


> Ah no, he came on to me. I did tell him he was younger than my car....
> 
> Besides, don't think I'm quite old enough to be a cougar - I'm younger than his mum, anyway!!! :lol:


Ah mate - too funny xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> You know what you can have the best session ever by doing something a bit different. and people will still tell you its wrong and you will never grow etc etc i find it funny that people think they have the one and only answer up there sleeve...


I dont think people are saying its wrong Flinty .nor do they think they have the one and only answer........there are loads of different ways to train ( all kinds of fancy names too ) and every one of of them work if executed properly.

BUT if diet , sleep etc is all fine then you have to look at how often you are training because 9 times out of 10 it will be because there are not enough rest days between training sessions. That is all I have ever professed ....more rest ...not how to or which way to train.

I did not slag off your training session ..I simply asked a question due to what we had been talking about in the previous two weeks .

Peace :mellow:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Think i know what Mcflintoff is saying... Too many times people have told me and others that you MUST DO THIS to build muscle, you MUST DO THIS to lose fat, you MUST EAT THIS at THIS TIME to benefit 100%..........

I talk in general most of the time, if someone asked me a question about lifting i give them an answer, its not THE answer its just an answer.


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> Think i know what Mcflintoff is saying... Too many times people have told me and others that you MUST DO THIS to build muscle, you MUST DO THIS to lose fat, you MUST EAT THIS at THIS TIME to benefit 100%..........
> 
> I talk in general most of the time, if someone asked me a question about lifting i give them an answer, its not THE answer its just an answer.


Well put m8 :thumbup1: my feelings exactly


----------



## Queenie

Evening homos xx


----------



## dipdabs

Beklet said:


> Ah no, he came on to me. I did tell him he was younger than my car....
> 
> Besides, don't think I'm quite old enough to be a cougar - I'm younger than his mum, anyway!!! :lol:


Beklet lmfao. You should have a journal specially for us to read this sh1t, ud prob out do the mr grey books!


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Think i know what Mcflintoff is saying... Too many times people have told me and others that you MUST DO THIS to build muscle, you MUST DO THIS to lose fat, you MUST EAT THIS at THIS TIME to benefit 100%..........
> 
> I talk in general most of the time, if someone asked me a question about lifting i give them an answer, its not THE answer its just an answer.


yes mate i X2 this ...

And replicator i wasnt having a go at you or IB in particular brother you know i appreciate the help and advice..

Ok im not apologising anymore for what i said its been said and now its done and dusted, we will move on as we all now know where we stand and what we mean..

i will take on board anyones suggestions , i am big enough and ugly enough to take critisism and im also wise enough to follow bits of advice that i think i should do and ignore the stuff that doesnt interest me or doesnt fit my goals as i see it..

its impossible for anyone to follow everyones advice so i am only human as we all are ...

so lets continue on this journey as we are, im doing well i have heeded advice and i have took other advice and altered it slightly to suit me , and until i totally stop progressing then i will continue to try new things and different things and snippets of peoples stuff etc..

I appreciate it all and love the fact that there are so many people willing to tell me what they think. thats why we are all here...

I know fcuk all compared to a lot of people on here and i dont mind admitting that... im just another person trying to get results with peoples help ..

Thank you everyone for your contributions and i hope to god you continue to give them here XX


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Done my leg session with Paul, my prep guy
> 
> Started by doing leg extensions supersetted with leg press, did 5 sets, first set 50 rep leg extensions and 25 rep leg press, weight increased as sets progressed
> 
> Then did 3 sets of hack squats
> 
> Then 3 sets standing leg press followed by 3 sets of lying leg curls
> 
> Totally fcuked
> 
> Hope you don't mind me sticking my workout in here at the mo, haven't started a new journal yet!


so you ended up doing the same 75 rep set virtually as i did lol :whistling:

and mate i love the fact that people use this journal to post there workouts, stresses , strains and just downright madness lol its what makes it feel like home X


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Think i know what Mcflintoff is saying... Too many times people have told me and others that you MUST DO THIS to build muscle, you MUST DO THIS to lose fat, you MUST EAT THIS at THIS TIME to benefit 100%..........
> 
> I talk in general most of the time, if someone asked me a question about lifting i give them an answer, its not THE answer its just an answer.


I only give answers on my own personal experiences.


----------



## flinty90

hey guys just a quick one. i have noticed by only training twice so far this week that on the non training days im not feeling as hungry so im not eating as much ??

obviously its cos im not needing as much fuel.. is this a good thing or should i still force my full macros in on non training days ???

i keep my protein the same but dont feel like i need as many carbs for obvious reasons, but will it impact on my growth (seeing as the non training days will be when im growing so body still needs the fuel )

Thoughts please ??


----------



## Milky

Non training days l swap most of my carbs for PB mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> hey guys just a quick one. i have noticed by only training twice so far this week that on the non training days im not feeling as hungry so im not eating as much ??
> 
> obviously its cos im not needing as much fuel.. is this a good thing or should i still force my full macros in on non training days ???
> 
> i keep my protein the same but dont feel like i need as many carbs for obvious reasons, but will it impact on my growth (seeing as the non training days will be when im growing so body still needs the fuel )
> 
> Thoughts please ??


I would still go for it hammer and tongues mate. As long as it doesn't affect your waistline.


----------



## Queenie

Yeah flinty I think you're fine to have lower carbs on non training days xx


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I only give answers on my own personal experiences.


Which is all you really can do. Unless you have followed specific bodybuilder/Powerlifter and read their books in which case you can to a certain degree have an opinion about that. For example; I learned that you have to use compounds to build size then isolations to sculpt all from reading Arnies Modern encyclopaedia of bodybuilding.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Non training days l swap most of my carbs for PB mate.


PB = peanut butter ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey guys just a quick one. i have noticed by only training twice so far this week that on the non training days im not feeling as hungry so im not eating as much ??
> 
> obviously its cos im not needing as much fuel.. is this a good thing or should i still force my full macros in on non training days ???
> 
> i keep my protein the same but dont feel like i need as many carbs for obvious reasons, but will it impact on my growth (seeing as the non training days will be when im growing so body still needs the fuel )
> 
> Thoughts please ??


Could swap them for good fats or just lower carbs and leave rest as it is.

As you're in deficit though you aren't going to be doing a lot of growing anyway even on aas. You could recomp on maintenance on gym days and a bit under on rest days maybe??

Just thinking/typing out loud! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Could swap them for good fats or just lower carbs and leave rest as it is.
> 
> As you're in deficit though you aren't going to be doing a lot of growing anyway even on aas. You could recomp on maintenance on gym days and a bit under on rest days maybe??
> 
> Just thinking/typing out loud! Lol


yes mate im recomping really well at the minute or have been, im losing fat and still maintaining size .. just didnt want to lose what i was getting out of it as i have only just changed training this week and not feeling as hungry today (non training day) for example X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> PB = peanut butter ???


Yes mate.

As GB says good fats.


----------



## luther1

I always eat seven times a day and non training days it's usually six


----------



## Mingster

As above Flints. Less carbs more fats on non training days, unless you do some cardio of course.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I always eat seven times a day and non training days it's usually six


So 6 times a day, 7 days a week


----------



## Beklet

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i X2 this ...
> 
> And replicator i wasnt having a go at you or IB in particular brother you know i appreciate the help and advice..
> 
> Ok im not apologising anymore for what i said its been said and now its done and dusted, we will move on as we all now know where we stand and what we mean..
> 
> i will take on board anyones suggestions , i am big enough and ugly enough to take critisism and im also wise enough to follow bits of advice that i think i should do and ignore the stuff that doesnt interest me or doesnt fit my goals as i see it..
> 
> its impossible for anyone to follow everyones advice so i am only human as we all are ...
> 
> so lets continue on this journey as we are, im doing well i have heeded advice and i have took other advice and altered it slightly to suit me , and until i totally stop progressing then i will continue to try new things and different things and snippets of peoples stuff etc..
> 
> I appreciate it all and love the fact that there are so many people willing to tell me what they think. thats why we are all here...
> 
> I know fcuk all compared to a lot of people on here and i dont mind admitting that... im just another person trying to get results with peoples help ..
> 
> Thank you everyone for your contributions and i hope to god you continue to give them here XX


Now you know why my journal intro was so aggressive 

Got fed up of trying to please everyone else!


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> hey guys just a quick one. i have noticed by only training twice so far this week that on the non training days im not feeling as hungry so im not eating as much ??
> 
> obviously its cos im not needing as much fuel.. is this a good thing or should i still force my full macros in on non training days ???
> 
> i keep my protein the same but dont feel like i need as many carbs for obvious reasons, but will it impact on my growth (seeing as the non training days will be when im growing so body still needs the fuel )
> 
> Thoughts please ??


I've been told to eat the same, bar the pwo shake


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i X2 this ...
> 
> And replicator i wasnt having a go at you or IB in particular brother you know i appreciate the help and advice..
> 
> Ok im not apologising anymore for what i said its been said and now its done and dusted, we will move on as we all now know where we stand and what we mean..
> 
> i will take on board anyones suggestions , i am big enough and ugly enough to take critisism and im also wise enough to follow bits of advice that i think i should do and ignore the stuff that doesnt interest me or doesnt fit my goals as i see it..
> 
> its impossible for anyone to follow everyones advice so i am only human as we all are ...
> 
> so lets continue on this journey as we are, im doing well i have heeded advice and i have took other advice and altered it slightly to suit me , and until i totally stop progressing then i will continue to try new things and different things and snippets of peoples stuff etc..
> 
> I appreciate it all and love the fact that there are so many people willing to tell me what they think. thats why we are all here...
> 
> I know fcuk all compared to a lot of people on here and i dont mind admitting that... im just another person trying to get results with peoples help ..
> 
> Thank you everyone for your contributions and i hope to god you continue to give them here XX


fvck sake flints , I nearly had to get the hankie oot for this one :lol:

By the way it seems if you ask folks up here what a treader is....... its a treadmilli in the gym !!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> So 6 times a day, 7 days a week


Seven times a day training days and six times a day non training. Same as yanny,I drop the pwo shake,obviously


----------



## Replicator

double post of 9677 so deleting


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> fvck sake flints , I nearly had to get the hankie oot for this one :lol:
> 
> By the way it seems if you ask folks up here what a treader is....... its a treadmilli in the gym !!


lol i thought it was a treadmill too thats why i said you must be mistaking me with milky as he just bought a treadmill !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> so you ended up doing the same 75 rep set virtually as i did lol :whistling:
> 
> and mate i love the fact that people use this journal to post there workouts, stresses , strains and just downright madness lol its what makes it feel like home X


I HATE BEETROOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> I HATE BEETROOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Leave the fcukin beet alone , i love it and i like how it makes my poo purple lol...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey guys just a quick one. i have noticed by only training twice so far this week that on the non training days im not feeling as hungry so im not eating as much ??
> 
> obviously its cos im not needing as much fuel.. is this a good thing or should i still force my full macros in on non training days ???
> 
> i keep my protein the same but dont feel like i need as many carbs for obvious reasons, but will it impact on my growth (seeing as the non training days will be when im growing so body still needs the fuel )
> 
> Thoughts please ??


OMO , I would keep the protien at the same level .................Only protien builds muscle ...


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> OMO , I would keep the protien at the same level .................Only protien builds muscle ...


so basically what i was thinking anyway bro !!!

thanks !!!


----------



## Replicator

What happened to them two post above thier all ****ed up and double sort of


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> What happened to them two post above thier all ****ed up and double sort of


???? what lol


----------



## Replicator

go to post 9679 above


----------



## Uriel

evening **** copulation stains xxx

back in the crib


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> evening **** copulation stains xxx
> 
> back in the crib


welcome back you sexy mutha. i presumed you had been hard at work... 1 day in 3 months aint too fcukin shabby bro lol X


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> welcome back you sexy mutha. i presumed you had been hard at work... 1 day in 3 months aint too fcukin shabby bro lol X


hes been ta fackin naaaarich myte !


----------



## Queenie

Evening Uriel!

Flinty Im sorry xx no more tiffing


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> welcome back you sexy mutha. i presumed you had been hard at work... 1 day in 3 months aint too fcukin shabby bro lol X


mate - i dont know how I manage it for second rate filmstar wages pmsl......me and trev fixed the 2 jets.....

trev was driving like a fuking total cnut today......i hate driving as it bores the fanny off me but he was shocking - he could even follow the purpe line on my garmin the cnut.....

i ripped through norfolk like fuking McRae on a promis and that stain diddle up the rest of the way like a total pansey - stopping for pish breaks every 7 minutes - his bladders worse than mine lol


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Evening Uriel!
> 
> Flinty Im sorry xx no more tiffing


hi queanie - whos seamen is running out your eye sockets today then? pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> mate - i dont know how I manage it for second rate filmstar wages pmsl......me and trev fixed the 2 jets.....
> 
> trev was driving like a fuking total cnut today......i hate driving as it bores the fanny off me but he was shocking - he could even follow the purpe line on my garmin the cnut.....
> 
> i ripped through norfolk like fuking McRae on a promis and that stain diddle up the rest of the way like a total pansey - stopping for pish breaks every 7 minutes - his bladders worse than mine lol


where abouts in norwich mate i quite like it up there


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hi queanie - whos seamen is running out your eye sockets today then? pmsl


LOL apparently not fcukin mine !!!


----------



## Uriel

Replicator said:


> hes been ta fackin naaaarich myte !


that ryyyyyyyyteee twas Naaaarrrrrriiichhhh - arrrrrrrrrrrrr in myyy carrmibine 'arrveesster


----------



## Beklet

Replicator said:


> I HATE BEETROOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So do I - filthy stuff, tastes like soil. Even putting it in a cake can't make it better. Bleurgh.


----------



## flinty90

Beklet said:


> So do I - filthy stuff, tastes like soil. Even putting it in a cake can't make it better. Bleurgh.


wash your mouth out lol.... it doesnt count that you dont like it lol you dont fcukin like anything except bacon and fcukin pork scratchings lol X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> LOL apparently not fcukin mine !!!


Don't get huffy darling xx


----------



## Beklet

flinty90 said:


> wash your mouth out lol.... it doesnt count that you dont like it lol you dont fcukin like anything except bacon and fcukin pork scratchings lol X


Nothing wrong with a bit of pork :devil2:

And that's a lie. I like cheese...(I'm not helping myself here, am I?), most fruit and veg (except dirty stinking beetroot, avocadoes and broad beans for the love of all that is holy who decided broad beans were edible?)....

It's just that you can eat bacon strips and pork scratchings in the car, and I spend a lot of time driving


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Don't get huffy darling xx


well dont be a tight ****er rxq - suck his todger and beat marc almonds record - lol


----------



## Replicator

Beklet said:


> So do I - filthy stuff, tastes like soil. Even putting it in a cake can't make it better. Bleurgh.


I know, who the fvck would put beetroot in a cake ..it will be carrots next ....on wait a minute weve done that one any way .......purple cake mg: its enough to give ye galloping purple knob rot

Sperm cake ..there ye go , try making one o them while keeping the middle gooy


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> well dont be a tight ****er rxq - suck his todger and beat marc almonds record - lol


i will have you know marc almond has never sucked my todger you cnut !!! lol


----------



## Uriel

becklet how the **** do you know what soil tastes like? you dirty ****er - wash your bastard carrots lol


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> I know, who the fvck would put beetroot in a cake ..it will be carrots next ....on wait a minute weve done that one any way .......purple cake mg: its enough to give ye galloping purple knob rot
> 
> Sperm cake ..there ye go , try making one o them while keeping the middle gooy


Rep i have noticed since hanging about in here your becoming more of a dirty cnut each day lol....

good man X


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> well dont be a tight ****er rxq - suck his todger and beat marc almonds record - lol


Sorry - I'm neglecting my duties - what a cvnt I am xx


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i will have you know marc almond has never sucked my todger you cnut !!! lol


hes about the only one rxq hasnt noshed off too:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry - I'm neglecting my duties - what a cvnt I am xx


yeah you scrote, suck my tadger !!! XX


----------



## Tommy10

Replicator said:


> I HATE BEETROOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I LOVE IT :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> yeah you scrote, suck my tadger !!! XX


 :innocent:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yeah you scrote, suck my tadger !!! XX


i'm going for a shower..................some cnut has to be hygenic on this dirty forum........get me - all pious


----------



## flinty90

i see marc almond is mentioned and Tommy is in the thread like a fcukin shot.. Gay lol X


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> becklet how the **** do you know what soil tastes like? you dirty ****er - wash your bastard carrots lol


I have an allotment. I bite my nails


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yeah you scrote, suck my tadger !!! XX


  xx


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> I have an allotment. I bite my nails


youve got a fanny too and bite your nails but you dont say tuna tastes like your snatch pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> youve got a fanny too and bite your nails but you dont say tuna tastes like your snatch pmsl


That's cos it doesn't 

I may not wash my carrots but I wash my clopper


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> i see marc almond is mentioned and Tommy is in the thread like a fcukin shot.. Gay lol X


Flinto I AM A GAY....what do i have to do to prove it?? :surrender:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> That's cos it doesn't
> 
> I may not wash my carrots but I wash my clopper


pmsl.......clean vadge - dirty veg, gottit lol


----------



## Uriel

Tommy10 said:


> Flinto I AM A GAY....what do i have to do to prove it?? :surrender:


post a pic of your shpincter looking like the hangar doors at a zepplin factory


----------



## flinty90

Beklet said:


> That's cos it doesn't
> 
> I may not wash my carrots but I wash my clopper


LMFAO clopper is the best word i have heard for fcukin years pmsl .. i already repped you but i owe you another for that lol CLOPPER


----------



## Tommy10

Uriel said:


> post a pic of your shpincter looking like the hangar doors at a zepplin factory


ok....on its way....


----------



## Uriel

Tommy10 said:


> ok....on its way....


and it better be gaping and dribbling splooge or u are a hetro lol


----------



## Tommy10

Uriel said:


> and it better be gaping and dribbling splooge or u are a hetro lol


oh yea baby :bounce: :bounce: " feltch me baby one more time " :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Tommy10 said:


> ok....on its way....


Me too please :wub:


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> and it better be gaping and dribbling splooge or u are a hetro lol


thats it now............. Flintys Journal moved to the Male Animal section :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Tommy10 said:


> oh yea baby :bounce: :bounce: " feltch me baby one more time " :lol: :lol:


like a dambusters raid then the foam machine at ministry been aimed at you pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

Oh gawd lol.


----------



## Tommy10

Uriel said:


> like a dambusters raid then the foam machine at ministry been aimed at you pmsl


stop flirting and just drop the feckin towel :innocent:


----------



## flinty90

Tommy10 said:


> stop flirting and just drop the feckin towel :innocent:


he cant mate he has hooves under there lol


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> Me too please :wub:


again?? did u lose the file ?


----------



## flinty90

Tommy10 said:


> again?? did u lose the file ?


no i just wanted stereo pictures lol


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> he cant mate he has hooves under there lol


..or a Clopper :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Tommy10 said:


> ..or a Clopper :lol: :lol:


my cocks a bit like a spark plug bro...............

like the old joke where the mechanics are argueing and one says he can tell a spark plug brand just by having it in his @rse?

his mate sticks a Bosch up there and sure enough the dude clamps on it and says "Bosch" straight off.....

he shoves another in...."NGK" - easy peazy....

His mate thinks "I'll fuking teach this cnut" and shoves his nob up him......

"OOOoooo" he says - "Thats fuking Champion" :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean

clopper is funny, call mine "The Vomiting Rod".


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> clopper is funny, call mine "The Vomiting Rod".


Clopper is a fanny lol...


----------



## flinty90

Morning dildos... well itsr raining here agin juat for a fcukin change. shoulders for me tonight to finish the week off. cant wait.


----------



## dipdabs

Raining here too


----------



## Rykard

and here - supposed bright spells with heavy rain????


----------



## Tommy10

Just did my 4th and last session of the week ...BOOM!! Madonna this weekend ..VIP corporate box and after show party - get in !!! Spray tanned, teeth cleaned and blast of oxygen in ma face  I'm on it !!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Morning c0cks and hoes


----------



## flinty90

Tommy10 said:


> Just did my 4th and last session of the week ...BOOM!! Madonna this weekend ..VIP corporate box and after show party - get in !!! Spray tanned, teeth cleaned and blast of oxygen in ma face  I'm on it !!!!


Cool mate have a great time pal ...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Morning c0cks and hoes


Morning mate.. plans today ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Today i plan to 'work' and then hit the gym and spank my arms into submission...

have another meeting with the boss man to see what these redundancies mean for us

you?


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Today i plan to 'work' and then hit the gym and spank my arms into submission...
> 
> have another meeting with the boss man to see what these redundancies mean for us
> 
> you?


Got day off bro. rubbish about your work mate hope you get sorted... my legs are fcukin in bits still so bike ride is out lol. got shoulders at gym about 6 to finish week. pick my lad up for weekend later. kids summer holidays start up her after today doh !!


----------



## luther1

Fcuking dog escaped this morning and it's took me until now to find the sh!thouse. Lovely and sunny here so off to earn a crust. Have a goodn home boys


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Fcuking dog escaped this morning and it's took me until now to find the sh!thouse. Lovely and sunny here so off to earn a crust. Have a goodn home boys


have a good day bro... the fcukin rain here is ridiculous bro !! lucky you


----------



## Uriel

good morning anus breaths - up to my sweaty ball bag in expenses - doing legs tonight and will eat the entire chicken array at tescos xxx

oh - and you are all cnuts btw


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> good morning anus breaths - up to my sweaty ball bag in expenses - doing legs tonight and will eat the entire chicken array at tescos xxx
> 
> oh - and you are all cnuts btw


thanks for your input you cloved devil !!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thanks for your input you cloved devil !!


hell hath no diviner fury than a bitch spurned lol

i still luv ye baby cakes - lol


----------



## flinty90

breakfast .

70 gram whey protein

1 chocoltae protein bar, choppd up into a pot of natural yughurt with nuts added into it ~(my new snack its lush)

3 boiled eggs

lunch is chicken 250 grams

125 gram basmati mushroom rice

dinner

300 gram minced beef

jacket potato

greens

a couple more shakes , job done


----------



## flinty90

just had work on phone, sent me a speeding ticket 35 in a 30 mph zone, w4nkers i had a feeling they got me on monday was hoping they didnt.. i dont mind taking my licks and paying the fine, its the 3 points on licence that annoys me .. do you think i will gt a awareness course offer ??


----------



## Uriel

yeaa you'll get the course if its a first offence bro


----------



## yannyboy

I've been caught a couple of times for speeding and never got offered any course, the cnuts, lol


----------



## flinty90

thing is i have never been caught on a bike speeding or in any of the fast cars i have had lol...

just in a works van and a fcukin people carrier haha


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> thing is i have never been caught on a bike speeding or in any of the fast cars i have had lol...
> 
> just in a works van and a fcukin people carrier haha


Sods law, I've been caught in a London Taxi, pmsl


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> just had work on phone, sent me a speeding ticket 35 in a 30 mph zone, w4nkers i had a feeling they got me on monday was hoping they didnt.. i dont mind taking my licks and paying the fine, its the 3 points on licence that annoys me .. do you think i will gt a awareness course offer ??


Fvck sake Flint ..sucks ...........what happened to the 10mph ......ahhhhh cant think of the word but its to make sure your really guilty sort of thing where it used to be only getting done if doing 40 in a 30 , 70 in a 60 etc


----------



## Replicator

Got caught speedin up ben Nevis wi ma hoop and stick once ....................stick broke once too and had to walk home mg:


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Sods law, I've been caught in a London Taxi, pmsl


yeah but that was with 3 rent boys, a gerbil, 2 oz of coke a chest spreader, 4 butt plugs and a grenade pmsl


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> yeah but that was with 3 rent boys, a gerbil, 2 oz of coke a chest spreader, 4 butt plugs and a grenade pmsl


That sounds about right, pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Replicator said:


> Fvck sake Flint ..sucks ...........what happened to the 10mph ......ahhhhh cant think of the word but its to make sure your really guilty sort of thing where it used to be only getting done if doing 40 in a 30 , 70 in a 60 etc


10% +2? Discretionary...and still makes 35mph...total pain though


----------



## yannyboy

Bet Flinty was doing about 85, lmao


----------



## George-Bean

Im on 6 points, three just came off, three more due off, been a worrying time, Fekken points suck donkeys knob.


----------



## yannyboy

George-Bean said:


> Im on 6 points, three just came off, three more due off, been a worrying time, Fekken points suck donkeys knob.


So you was on 9 points recently?


----------



## George-Bean

ya, tell ya, its easy when your driving around within the city 8 hours a day, always the mobiles that get me, always just a few mph over.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> ya, tell ya, its easy when your driving around within the city 8 hours a day, always the mobiles that get me, always just a few mph over.


Stop driving like a cnut. Just a thought..........  lol


----------



## flinty90

did shoulders tonight, had a good session ....

thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG

evening matey .

hows yer shoulder pain ?


----------



## yannyboy

What did you do for shoulders Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> evening matey .
> 
> hows yer shoulder pain ?


No pain whatsoever, and was pressing 80 kg mate at one point for 10 reps ... its coming back !!!


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> What did you do for shoulders Flinty?


i lifted weights until they were massive lol X


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> i lifted weights until they were massive lol X


Really, I knew I was doing something wrong, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> No pain whatsoever, and was pressing 80 kg mate at one point for 10 reps ... its coming back !!!


pain in the ass mate just shows you though back it off a tad and it starts to heal .

whats your best ohp out of interest ?


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Really, I knew I was doing something wrong, lol


yeah that big building with the bigger men that go inside if you ever follow them in and lift some of those metal things you will get bigger lol...

better than just sitting outside and w4nking off in your taxi to people going in and out X


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> pain in the ass mate just shows you though back it off a tad and it starts to heal .
> 
> whats your best ohp out of interest ?


best smith press mate ??

140 kg for 4 reps i believe


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> best smith press mate ??
> 
> 140 kg for 4 reps i believe


no mate standing barbell press or do you smith press ?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> no mate standing barbell press or do you smith press ?


always smith pressed mate we dont have a cage or set up to do anything that heavy without making spotting very awkward...

if i DB pressed i have had 40 kg Db's pressed for 8 reps X


----------



## George-Bean

Everyone knows Taxi drivers are always stroking it between fares lol


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> yeah that big building with the bigger men that go inside if you ever follow them in and lift some of those metal things you will get bigger lol...
> 
> better than just sitting outside and w4nking off in your taxi to people going in and out X


Just get this workout for us sorted out you cnut, lol


----------



## yannyboy

George-Bean said:


> Everyone knows Taxi drivers are always stroking it between fares lol


I stroke my wallet on a regular basis, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> always smith pressed mate we dont have a cage or set up to do anything that heavy without making spotting very awkward...
> 
> if i DB pressed i have had 40 kg Db's pressed for 8 reps X


impressive .

have you ever filmed any of your sessions ?

i like to see the intensity and if im honest the form  of lifts im a tad anal :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Films would be good, I love watching peoples form, you learn so much.


----------



## flinty90

shoulders

Rear delt fly (reverse pec dec machine)

15 x 45 kg

12 x 50 kg

10 x 57.5kg

8 x 65 kg

seated side lateral raises

20 x 7 kg db's

15 x 10 kg db's into 5 x 7 g db's

10 x 12 kg db's into 10 x 10 kg db's into 5 x 7 kg dbs (spent)

reverse seated press ( sat on shoulder press machine facing back pad)

15 x 60 kg

12 x 75 kg

10 x 85 kg

seated isolateral DB press

these are te same ones Pscarb does to finish shoulders

2 sets starting from 6 @ 15 kg dbs (these are fcukin murderous)

this is pscarb in action doing the same things he starts at 5 though and probably does heavier weight...






finished with shrugs

3 sets 15 reps @ 140 kg

job done !!!


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> impressive .
> 
> have you ever filmed any of your sessions ?
> 
> i like to see the intensity and if im honest the form  of lifts im a tad anal :lol:


would love to film sessions mate , will start doing it and posting next time i think about it...X

Robroid has seen me shoulder smith press 130 kg for 6 reps !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Good numbers.

Whats isolateral?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Good numbers.
> 
> Whats isolateral?


watch the video bro !!!


----------



## George-Bean

gotchya ;-D


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> would love to film sessions mate , will start doing it and posting next time i think about it...X
> 
> Robroid has seen me shoulder smith press 130 kg for 6 reps !!!


i find videos great for seeing progress more than just writing things down but then i like looking at myself ....perhaps i could be a bodybuilder :lol:

my inlaws live over your way next time we go up ill pop you a message if ya like although ill be doing more doughnut eating than training


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> shoulders
> 
> Rear delt fly (reverse pec dec machine)
> 
> 15 x 45 kg
> 
> 12 x 50 kg
> 
> 10 x 57.5kg
> 
> 8 x 65 kg
> 
> seated side lateral raises
> 
> 20 x 7 kg db's
> 
> 15 x 10 kg db's into 5 x 7 g db's
> 
> 10 x 12 kg db's into 10 x 10 kg db's into 5 x 7 kg dbs (spent)
> 
> reverse seated press ( sat on shoulder press machine facing back pad)
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> 12 x 75 kg
> 
> 10 x 85 kg
> 
> seated isolateral DB press
> 
> these are te same ones Pscarb does to finish shoulders
> 
> 2 sets starting from 6 @ 15 kg dbs (these are fcukin murderous)
> 
> this is pscarb in action doing the same things he starts at 5 though and probably does heavier weight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished with shrugs
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps @ 140 kg
> 
> job done !!!


****ing rigth Job done ..awesome work out and big weights too ..............definately take them shooders a week to recover from that bro.....................your pressing more that some can squat :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> i find videos great for seeing progress more than just writing things down but then i like looking at myself ....perhaps i could be a bodybuilder :lol:
> 
> my inlaws live over your way next time we go up ill pop you a message if ya like although ill be doing more doughnut eating than training


Mate even if you come over and dont train but take me in the gym for a whooping and some advice i would love that bro. respect your style and your achievements as you know X


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> ****ing rigth Job done ..awesome work out and big weights too ..............definately take them shooders a week to recover from that bro.....................your pressing more that some can squat :lol:


thanks mate, i have to admit to you after only training twice up till today this week i was chomping at the bit, i felt full thick and strong and most of all well rested so thank you for your advice, and i hope to continue next week bigger and better..

so to sum up this week

3 sessions plus one small core session on tuesday

monday back and chest

tuesday core (abs)

wednesday legs

thursday - rest

friday - shoulders

saturday rest

sunday bike ride

monday start again....

calories have been up

weights have been up

reps have been reduced by a lot

sets been reduced a lot

and i feel good and already actually feel bigger ...

good week and im happy !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Mate even if you come over and dont train but take me in the gym for a whooping and some advice i would love that bro. respect your style and your achievements as you know X


thanks flinty i appreciate that .

wont be for a while yet as im training for comps and wont take a break , i even train in snow hale rain and thunder/lightning storms , certainly something primal and Neanderthal about lifting heavy sh1t in adverse weather conditions .

loves it


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> thanks flinty i appreciate that .
> 
> wont be for a while yet as im training for comps and wont take a break , i even train in snow hale rain and thunder/lightning storms , certainly something primal and Neanderthal about lifting heavy sh1t in adverse weather conditions .
> 
> loves it


lol animal .. (reps)


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate, i have to admit to you after only training twice up till today this week i was chomping at the bit, i felt full thick and strong and most of all well rested so thank you for your advice, and i hope to continue next week bigger and better..
> 
> so to sum up this week
> 
> 3 sessions plus one small core session on tuesday
> 
> monday back and chest
> 
> tuesday core (abs)
> 
> wednesday legs
> 
> thursday - rest
> 
> friday - shoulders
> 
> saturday rest
> 
> sunday bike ride
> 
> monday start again....
> 
> calories have been up
> 
> weights have been up
> 
> reps have been reduced by a lot
> 
> sets been reduced a lot
> 
> and i feel good and already actually feel bigger ...
> 
> good week and im happy !!!


If I could I would rep ye again m8 but i cant .............just did on post with workout above LOL... fvcking well earned and deserved reps too .


----------



## flinty90

Right im bored now so off to bed night cnuts !!! X


----------



## George-Bean

me too, rest n grow. ;-D


----------



## flinty90

Morning dildo's.. whats on the agendas today...


----------



## Uriel

morning crack sniffers....

work, thumbing my erection regularly through the day, eating, pulling gun shots in the bog mirrors, ripping the p1ss out of my colleages, couple of jobbies, text sex......the usual really.............

wait a minute was this a rhetorical question or did you really want to know???

:laugh:


----------



## Queenie

Dear Flinty,

Please consider this as a post... And a v boring one at that.

What am I up to today? It's weigh in day... And then i have a fvck load of cardio to do.

Sincerely,

Cvnt Chops xx


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> Cvnt Chops xx


mmmmmm thats sunday lunch sorted.......i know a nice little resteraunt that serves the sweetest......


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> mmmmmm thats sunday lunch sorted.......i know a nice little resteraunt that serves the p1ssiest......


fixed xx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> morning crack sniffers....
> 
> work, thumbing my erection regularly through the day, eating, pulling gun shots in the bog mirrors, ripping the p1ss out of my colleages, couple of jobbies, text sex......the usual really.............
> 
> wait a minute was this a rhetorical question or did you really want to know???
> 
> :laugh:


LOL you forgot to add in ..

dancing to Im a little teapot whilst taking AVI pictures .. but but but (wheres your spout) ??

oh never mind i found it its in Ewens face lmfao


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> LOL you forgot to add in ..
> 
> dancing to Im a little teapot whilst taking AVI pictures .. but but but (wheres your spout) ??
> 
> oh never mind i found it its in Ewens face lmfao


i am a little teapot though lol......

are u really a middle aged window salesman? pmsl


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> fixed xx


mmmmmm i love a nice fresh p1ssy "chop" too....infact - i may gargle before swallowing


----------



## Mingster

Morning people.

I'm so excited:no:. The daughter and her hubby are coming to stay today, together with the grandkids. The adults are only stopping overnight before buggering off to the Lakes for the week whilst we look after the kids.

It shouldn't be too bad really, and the missus will have most of the looking after to do. She has plenty of practice with me


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i am a little teapot though lol......
> 
> are u really a middle aged window salesman? pmsl


Middle aged ?? cheeky cnut X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Middle aged ?? cheeky cnut X


advanced middle?? :crying:

you are oldwer than me?

i'm sure of it


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> advanced middle?? :crying:
> 
> you are oldwer than me?
> 
> i'm sure of it


lol look i cant text on phone to you and type in here at same time you cnut, im a bloke unlike you that is a woman that can multi task lol x


----------



## Mingster

I'm older than everyone, except Rep but he's a fossil. It's my birthday next month so get saving lol....


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> so get saving lol....


i need overtime just to afford your candles for the cake lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i need overtime just to afford your candles for the cake lol


and a fcukin hot works permit to light the cnut lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol look i cant text on phone to you and type in here at same time you cnut, im a bloke unlike you that is a woman that can multi task lol x


i can text, drive and thumb my glans...........what do they say is the mother of invention?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> and a fcukin hot works permit to light the cnut lol


2 fire tenders and an airborne forrest fire support helicopter lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> 2 fire tenders and an airborne forrest fire support helicopter lol


they used Replicators last cake to light the fcukin olympic torch.. and if you look closely its a fcukin cake not actually a torch there carrying around lol...

Old cnut !!!


----------



## Uriel

when mingter talks about you on his birthday - your ears dont just feel hot......your clothing goes on fire 120 metres from his cake pmsl....................it casts a shadow of the moon on the surface of the sun:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

That's more like it guys lol.

Hiding behind laddish bravado, motor bikes, trips to china to find the elixir of youth and smooth talking young ladies, when you really know that time is catching you up and it's Old Father Time that winks at you from your bathroom mirrors in the morning


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> That's more like it guys lol.
> 
> Hiding behind laddish bravado, motor bikes, trips to china to find the elixir of youth and smooth talking young ladies, when you really know that time is catching you up and it's Old Father Time that winks at you from your bathroom mirrors in the morning


Brilliant lol


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:



> I'm older than everyone, except Rep but he's a fossil. It's my birthday next month so get saving lol....


Maybe ...but this old fossil can still make the mrs bones rattle 4 times a week



flinty90 said:


> they used Replicators last cake to light the fcukin olympic torch.. and if you look closely its a fcukin cake not actually a torch there carrying around lol..
> 
> Old cnut !!!


Flinty ....LOL what meds are you on today .................WTF are you on about about LOL



Mingster said:


> That's more like it guys lol.
> 
> Hiding behind laddish bravado, motor bikes, trips to china to find the elixir of youth and smooth talking young ladies, when you really know that time is catching you up and it's Old Father Time that winks at you from your bathroom mirrors in the morning


Brillaint :lol:



Fatstuff said:


> Brilliant lol


Exactly !


----------



## Mingster

Rep, you and I have come to embrace our age and experience and wear it proudly like a badge of honour.

Others are yet to achieve this state of being, and still look at advancing years as an enemy to be resisted whatever the cost to their credibility.... :whistling:

I'm just off to do some snowboarding, buy some skinny jeans and update my facebook status lol....


----------



## flinty90

Breakfast

70 gram extreme whey

125 gram muesli mixed into natural yoghurt..

added mixed nuts


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Rep, you and I have come to embrace our age and experience and wear it proudly like a badge of honour.
> 
> Others are yet to achieve this state of being, and still look at advancing years as an enemy to be resisted whatever the cost to their credibility.... :whistling:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely Ming :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Rep, you and I have come to embrace our age and experience and wear it proudly like a badge of honour.
> 
> Others are yet to achieve this state of being, and still look at advancing years as an enemy to be resisted whatever the cost to their credibility.... :whistling:
> 
> I'm just off to do some snowboarding, buy some skinny jeans and update my facebook status lol....


PMSL dont forget the jeans need to sit around the bottom of your **** mate lol...

and dont forget the high tops and snap backs bro lol...

and all whilst walking around town BB 'in your bro's and hoes'


----------



## Fatstuff

Ming I owe u reps today u made me chuckle


----------



## Mingster

You've been watching me again bro

Picking up those tips....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> PMSL dont forget the jeans need to sit around the bottom of your **** mate lol...
> 
> and dont forget the high tops and snap backs bro lol...
> 
> and all whilst walking around town BB 'in your bro's and hoes'


just polishing ma zimmer .................. im going out for a walk about town this afternoon


----------



## Queenie

Saturday AM cardio done - feeling awesome today 

Have a good one guys!! Xx


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> That's more like it guys lol.
> 
> Hiding behind laddish bravado, motor bikes, trips to china to find the elixir of youth and smooth talking young ladies, when you really know that time is catching you up and it's Old Father Time that winks at you from your bathroom mirrors in the morning


True bro - i even tried Yoga.......

the chic caught me though and said "You are just trying it to be even more of a pervert"!!!

I was taken aback....i nearly choked on my fuking cock:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

i guess i better go get something done. just put motobike on charge lol might take it for a blow out !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i guess i better go get something done. just put motobike on charge lol might take it for a blow out !!!


I miss my bike now!! It was only a gay one but I still miss it! I might hire one for a few days lol


----------



## Uriel

Flinty - you take fuking care of my hayabusa bro......no ragging it - and get it polished:wink:


----------



## George-Bean

Mingster said:


> That's more like it guys lol.
> 
> Hiding behind laddish bravado, motor bikes, trips to china to find the elixir of youth and smooth talking young ladies, when you really know that time is catching you up and it's Old Father Time that winks at you from your bathroom mirrors in the morning


I think you'll find Uriel spends half hour winking at himself in the mirror in the morning, old father time don't get a look in unless he wants bumming lol.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> I think you'll find Uriel spends half hour winking at himself in the mirror in the morning, old father time don't get a look in unless he wants bumming lol.


LOl ...cracks been good this morning ............but alas this must come to an end for me as a training I must go.

Later ye bunch o funny [email protected] !!!!!pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Flinty - you take fuking care of my hayabusa bro......no ragging it - and get it polished:wink:


bro you know i dont rag it i cant im a sh1t rider pmsl..

and its always fcukin spotless which is why it would be a mint bike for you X


----------



## yannyboy




----------



## flinty90

lunch and mid morning

70 gram extreme whey

125 gram mushroom basmai rice

300 gram chicken

fresh salsa

tea will be homemade burgers (about 300 grams worth )

salad

maybe 1 bun

some more fresh salsa etc

later will have last 70 gram extreme whey

tomorrow is a choice between motorbike out or mountain bike ride

just bought a bike rack for back of car and i needed a fcukin degree from nasa to work the cnut out lol...

its only 2 spindles and 4 straps pmsl i must be a thick cnut getting..

i blame the countless hours reading the fcukin drivvel on here hahaha


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


>


yeah thats the baby.. but i make mine go much better than that lol...


----------



## flinty90

i tell you what i just love how fast my bike acelerates you guys that dont ride bikes will never understand there is no feeling like it, that vid demonstrates how quick these things move,,

one of fastest things on the road and all for less than 3 grand... what would you pay for a car with that performance ???


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> yeah thats the baby.. but i make mine go much better than that lol...


Notice at 140mph he decided to use both wheels rather than one, pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> i tell you what i just love how fast my bike acelerates you guys that dont ride bikes will never understand there is no feeling like it, that vid demonstrates how quick these things move,,
> 
> one of fastest things on the road and all for less than 3 grand... what would you pay for a car with that performance ???


i fuking loved going over the mountain on the IOm when I lived there - i used to pin my zx9 in 3rd .....passing 8 grand on the tacho and it'd go fuking banzai....suck u into the horizon like a missile...cog it up to 4th and wait for my bottle to go as dry stone walls rip past at a ton 50 lol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Notice at 140mph he decided to use both wheels rather than one, pmsl


thing with that bike mate is in 1st 2nd and 3rd you just cant give it a fistfull or you are literally sat on the floor and bike is up a tree lol

ridiculous acceleration


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i fuking loved going over the mountain on the IOm when I lived there - i used to pin my zx9 in 3rd .....passing 8 grand on the tacho and it'd go fuking banzai....suck u into the horizon like a missile...cog it up to 4th and wait for my bottle to go as dry stone walls rip past at a ton 50 lol


awesome feeling bro !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> awesome feeling bro !!!


round quarry bends at 80 with a knee in the road laying ******* on the tarmac.......makes me hard at the memory lol


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you backing off on training quantity,

but ramping up bike intensity,

better weather here in woolacombe bay

,is it ok your way??


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> round quarry bends at 80 with a knee in the road laying ******* on the tarmac.......makes me hard at the memory lol


You ran Breda over,no way???


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you backing off on training quantity,
> 
> but ramping up bike intensity,
> 
> better weather here in woolacombe bay
> 
> ,is it ok your way??


quite nice today mate thanks, hope your having a great time on your jollys lol..

yes i have been threatened into training less and growing more so i will stick with that plan for a while lol...

good to hear from ya bro X


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> You ran Breda over,no way???


I thought i was hallucinating when i started over there....I was rounding quarry bends - and there was a big fuking wallaby sat in the grass chewing sh1t and watching me!!!

I nearly fell off my fuking bike....a WALLABY - on the isle of man!!

i got back to work and told everyone thinking they'd sack me for being p1ssed but they all knew...

A load of them escaped years ago and breed and live feral on the iom pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> I thought i was hallucinating when i started over there....I was rounding quarry bends - and there was a big fuking wallaby sat in the grass chewing sh1t and watching me!!!
> 
> I nearly fell off my fuking bike....a WALLABY - on the isle of man!!
> 
> i got back to work and told everyone thinking they'd sack me for being p1ssed but they all knew...
> 
> A load of them escaped years ago and breed and live feral on the iom pmsl


Yes mate,

my mate fell of at low speed and as he was sitting there,guess what,,,,,,,,lol,

we called him a dopey cvnt and said he must have hit head:lol:

Oh yes and we have snails in blighty for same reason:lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> quite nice today mate thanks, hope your having a great time on your jollys lol..
> 
> yes i have been threatened into training less and growing more so i will stick with that plan for a while lol...
> 
> good to hear from ya bro X


I recall adding a few Lbs to the argument,with Rep mate,glad it is helping you though,repped for ears!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

well i took the busa out for 40 minutes earlier to stretch her legs.... still love riding that bike,


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i tell you what i just love how fast my bike acelerates you guys that dont ride bikes will never understand there is no feeling like it, that vid demonstrates how quick these things move,,
> 
> one of fastest things on the road and all for less than 3 grand... what would you pay for a car with that performance ???


Depends how hot it is :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

i love bikes and i'm ok on them but im a better driver than bike rider - seriously decent behind the wheel....i prefer bikes though...

i was looking at a 350z today though:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i love bikes and i'm ok on them but im a better driver than bike rider - seriously decent behind the wheel....i prefer bikes though...
> 
> i was looking at a 350z today though:whistling:


Mate had one of them bro,, seriously quick piece of kit..

i dont claim to be a great rider but im not bad. i certainly can drive a car though but take far more risks in a car than on a bike !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Man, what a day, a procession of relatives and friends trampling thru the place disturbing my peace ;-D Garden will never get done.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Man, what a day, a procession of relatives and friends trampling thru the place disturbing my peace ;-D Garden will never get done.


look when i said no training or anything today i didnt mean be a lazy cnut and not do any work around the house lol you have lots of tea to burn off pmsl !!!


----------



## George-Bean

I got a few bits done in the garden, it takes a lot of looking after as I am a bit obsessive about it ;-D and yeah, I drank enough tea today to drown a baby lol. I did do cardio this morning though ;-D.


----------



## George-Bean

Thought I'd like to make my 1000th post here seeing as I do most of my chopsing here ;-D

So Monday Flinty, I'm going to got for the 100kg bench press, should I have a few extra carbs? What warm up do you suggest?


----------



## flinty90

100 kg hey nice.. for chest i warm up with light db flies then tricep pushdowns and then straihht arm pulldowns thats about 10 to 15 reps 2 or 3 times. Then 2warm up setsand work up to the workset mate when im limber and warm. dontbforget although its nice to lift good weights your not a weightlefter your a body builder .. good luck bro


----------



## George-Bean

A bit extra grub, I'm thinking carbs.


----------



## Replicator

Good morning Fuds !!


----------



## Queenie

Morning rep!

Morning other men  xxx


----------



## yannyboy

Morning Rep, morning Queenie


----------



## Queenie

Well this is all very civilised 

I'll get cooking brekkie, what do u all want? Coffee will be out soon too xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Morning rep!
> 
> Morning other men  xxx


Morning RX ............................you mean there are other men...bwahaahahha


----------



## Replicator

yannyboy said:


> Morning Rep, morning Queenie


Morning Young fella ma bob


----------



## yannyboy

RXQueenie said:


> Well this is all very civilised
> 
> I'll get cooking brekkie, what do u all want? Coffee will be out soon too xx


I'll have the usual full English, lol

Hurry up before Flinty gets here and bl0wjobs and stuff begin, lmao


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Morning RX ............................you mean there are other men...bwahaahahha


Haha! I'm afraid so!!  how are u anyway? Xx


----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> I'll have the usual full English, lol
> 
> Hurry up before Flinty gets here and bl0wjobs and stuff begin, lmao


Black pudding too? Mmmmmm

Food p0rn xx


----------



## yannyboy




----------



## Queenie

yannyboy said:


> View attachment 89399


Looks so good...

She says, munching on OATS goddammit xx


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> I'll have the usual full English, lol
> 
> Hurry up before Flinty gets here and bl0wjobs and stuff begin, lmao


Sorry mate i have been denied ... blown out !!! FML


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Sorry mate i have been denied ... blown out !!! FML


You've already had 2 this morning. Don't be greedy lol xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

meh, i'll have a bacon and sausage sarnie instead please...chop chop


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> meh, i'll have a bacon and sausage sarnie instead please...chop chop


Sod off u can have oats too  xx


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> meh, i'll have a bacon and sausage sarnie instead please...chop chop


lol what are you really having bro ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> lol what are you really having bro ??


oats


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> oats


DOH !!!! lol

im on muesli still deciding what my weekly treat wil be later today after a 10 mile bike ride .. mmm cheesecake springs to mind

had a clotted cream scone with strawberry jam last weekend with butter it was fcukin awesome lol...


----------



## Queenie

IB won't let me have weekly treats 

Meanie 

(I know why - and it's ok... For now lol) xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> IB won't let me have weekly treats
> 
> Meanie
> 
> (I know why - and it's ok... For now lol) xx


LOL, week 1 into a diet and ya want cheats....


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL, week 1 into a diet and ya want cheats....


Errr... Treats are different to cheats 

Or it could be a reward... And it doesn't have to be food related lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... Treats are different to cheats
> 
> Or it could be a reward... And it doesn't have to be food related lol xx


you turned down my reward for you yesterday :crying:


----------



## flinty90

right im off out for a bike ride , laters brothers and sisters and funny misters !!!


----------



## George-Bean

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... Treats are different to cheats
> 
> Or it could be a reward... And it doesn't have to be food related lol xx


Thats how it works in our house lol.


----------



## flinty90

thats another 10 miles done on the beast... managed to burn 670 calories off.. did a bit more green laning today too lol... fcukin nettled and stung etc but well worth it, now i can have my treat knowing i have done good !!!


----------



## Queenie

So literally everyone is having treats??? Lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> So literally everyone is having treats??? Lol xx


yes everyone but you !!! but im earning my treats :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes everyone but you !!! but im earning my treats :whistling:


Are u trying to say I should work harder to earn treats? I'm trying my frickin best here lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Are u trying to say I should work harder to earn treats? I'm trying my frickin best here lol xx


Nope i said i had earned my treat X never mentioned you at all XX


----------



## Tommy10

alright Flinto

i had many many treats yesterday at the Madonna concert :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> So literally everyone is having treats??? Lol xx


Yes ...but you will get your just REWARDS from Flint no doubt :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Yes ...but you will get your just REWARDS from Flint no doubt :lol:


Dunno... I think I'm in the doghouse tbh xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Dunno... I think I'm in the doghouse tbh xx


Oh dear :sad: what have you done :innocent:


----------



## flinty90

Ok guys

just had beef for dinner, with a little mash and some brussels and carrots...

also for my treat i have decided on a pieve of key lime pie mmmmmmmmmm

its just shouting me from the fridge lol...

hope you have all had a good weekend , back to the grindstone tomorrow !!!


----------



## yannyboy

I'm in Frankie & Benny's, oh dear, this will be a cheat meal!


----------



## luther1

I had a curry last night and a taste of the beauticians chanel lipstick


----------



## TELBOR

Key lime pie... MMMMMMM!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Key lime pie... MMMMMMM!!


it went down like a lead ballon bro , was fcukin awesome lol glad i only bought 1 piece and not a whole pie or i might have had the lot lol !!!


----------



## dipdabs

U big bunch of homos! Love us both lol x


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> U big bunch of homos! Love us both lol x


i bet your typing that as Uri has his face buried into your tapioca pudding lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> i bet your typing that as Uri has his face buried into your tapioca pudding lol


We are having a break before dessert lol


----------



## dipdabs

He's making me hold a picture of u up flinty while we do things. Is it me or is that odd?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> We are having a break before dessert lol


fcukin lightweight ,, you cant log on here claiming to be having a break and then tell us your fcukin hardcore in bed...

thats like the sad cnuts that are on holiday posting on facebook telling everyone there having a great time..

a contradiction in terms


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> He's making me hold a picture of u up flinty while we do things. Is it me or is that odd?


he only gets ard when he see's me thats why


----------



## luther1

Kaywoodham said:


> We are having a break before dessert lol


Did no quads give you his party sausage and cheese balls for starters?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Did no quads give you his party sausage and cheese balls for starters?


PMSL there hardcore mate , just had time to post a facebook status on how busy they are pmsl !!!

NODEMONINTHESACK


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> it went down like a lead ballon bro , was fcukin awesome lol glad i only bought 1 piece and not a whole pie or i might have had the lot lol !!!


Pmsl! That's my pitfall with pies and cakes, more than one slice and I'm having it lol!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! That's my pitfall with pies and cakes, more than one slice and I'm having it lol!!


fat skinny cnut !!!


----------



## George-Bean

I'm not speaking while foods being mentioned today ;-D


----------



## luther1

George-Bean said:


> I'm not speaking while foods being mentioned today ;-D


Yeah,you've naughty,butter bean


----------



## George-Bean

I was soon whipped back into line don't worry about that lol.


----------



## flinty90

butter bean pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fat skinny cnut !!!


Very true lol


----------



## flinty90

rght im fcuked so off to beddy byes ...

night peeple X


----------



## Queenie

Night night xx


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> Did no quads give you his party sausage and cheese balls for starters?


Yeah, very tasty too


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> fcukin lightweight ,, you cant log on here claiming to be having a break and then tell us your fcukin hardcore in bed...
> 
> thats like the sad cnuts that are on holiday posting on facebook telling everyone there having a great time..
> 
> a contradiction in terms


Hey having a break and popping on ukm before we go again is better than not having it at all tonight eh flinty


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey having a break and popping on ukm before we go again is better than not having it at all tonight eh flinty


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Incredible Bulk

morning all...had a dream i cheated on my diet... it was a cupcake...

woke up looking for crumbs of said cupcake even though i dont posses a cupcake nor bought one.

Mental mind fck FTW


----------



## Queenie

Morning!

Flinty are we friends again now?

IB - how was your weekend?  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL, what did you do to poor flinty? mean b1tch 

Weekend was OK thanks, pretty uneventful but got loads done... saturday i swear i was going like the clappers and balls to the wall before getting a rest lol.

Sunday i was burning like a lobster in my mums garden!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Morning!
> 
> Flinty are we friends again now?
> 
> IB - how was your weekend?  xx


Meh x


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL, what did you do to poor flinty? mean b1tch
> 
> Weekend was OK thanks, pretty uneventful but got loads done... saturday i swear i was going like the clappers and balls to the wall before getting a rest lol.
> 
> Sunday i was burning like a lobster in my mums garden!


I do not wish to know about the activity of your balls thank u very much lol.

Whatever I've done to flinty, I appear to have some making up to do! xx


----------



## Replicator

Morning flunky , hows you today !!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinster. Back to the freezing uk. I see the tone of the journal hasnt changed!! X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinster. Back to the freezing uk. I see the tone of the journal hasnt changed!! X


Hey bro how was your holiday mate. you got many white bits lol x


----------



## yannyboy

Morning Flinty, morning everyone


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro how was your holiday mate. you got many white bits lol x


Brilliant mate. 40 degrees weather, posh as fcuk hotel and lots of Portuguese lady's in tiny bikinis. I've lost 2kg as I only trained twice out there but I'll soon get that back. First jab in a minute, wish me luck! Lol. Haven't had time to read all thread I've missed. Hope Alls good with you mate. X


----------



## flinty90

first jab oooooh lol i presume by this time thats in not seen you report back so either your dead or just busy pmsl ...


----------



## flinty90

Back and chest for me tonight chaps ... workout will be same as i wrote last week so week 2 here we go..

im getting a bit bored of it on here again and got other stuff in my life to sort so may be dropping out for a while ..

i get like that sometimes but i will be back when i get this stuff sorted and i feel i need to come back and keep you all in check...

anyway if you need to get in touch most of you have my number , drop me a text .. not going to be fully gone but be more sparce for a bit..

i will be getting my head down still though and nailing this body into submission ..

take care chappies xx


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> first jab oooooh lol i presume by this time thats in not seen you report back so either your dead or just busy pmsl ...


Lol. Not dead mate. Jab went fine to say it was my first one and had no help. Started on tbol too.

Been to the gym, thought legs would be a good idea seeing as I jabbed my quad. Looking forward to it all kicking in. X


----------



## Glassback

We all have to sort stuff mate - real life comes first - hopefully by time you come back I will be in to a cycle of test! See u soon x


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> Back and chest for me tonight chaps ... workout will be same as i wrote last week so week 2 here we go..
> 
> *im getting a bit bored of it on here again and got other stuff in my life to sort so may be dropping out for a while *..
> 
> i get like that sometimes but i will be back when i get this stuff sorted and i feel i need to come back and keep you all in check...
> 
> anyway if you need to get in touch most of you have my number , drop me a text .. not going to be fully gone but be more sparce for a bit..
> 
> i will be getting my head down still though and nailing this body into submission ..
> 
> take care chappies xx


x2


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Back and chest for me tonight chaps ... workout will be same as i wrote last week so week 2 here we go..
> 
> im getting a bit bored of it on here again and got other stuff in my life to sort so may be dropping out for a while ..
> 
> i get like that sometimes but i will be back when i get this stuff sorted and i feel i need to come back and keep you all in check...
> 
> anyway if you need to get in touch most of you have my number , drop me a text .. not going to be fully gone but be more sparce for a bit..
> 
> i will be getting my head down still though and nailing this body into submission ..
> 
> take care chappies xx


A rest is as good as a change they say Flinty ..all the best m8 ....hope ye get all sorted out and haste ye back


----------



## Queenie

But now I have nowhere to belong 

Violins... Violins... Xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> But now I have nowhere to belong
> 
> Violins... Violins... Xx


aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee didums :crying: ................... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Oi,Oi, nugget b0llocks,how you doing??


----------



## George-Bean

We can really p1ss about on his journal while he ain't here with no consequences ;-D


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> We can really p1ss about on his journal while he ain't here with no consequences ;-D


LOl absolutely ...where has the numb nutted phucker went any way :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ah flint WTF dude.... you'll be back...they always come back 

So... its tuesday and 30C outside soon, how's everyone else cooking?

This keep this fcker alive


----------



## Queenie

I'm writing this from the beach!

Gosh it's amaaaazing out here 

Xx


----------



## Richie186

Agreed. Need to keep this one going till the big fella returns.


----------



## Richie186

RXQueenie said:


> I'm writing this from the beach!
> 
> Gosh it's amaaaazing out here
> 
> Xx


Whereabouts are you Q? X


----------



## Queenie

Richie186 said:


> Whereabouts are you Q? X


Behind my motherfvcking DESK!!!! Lol xx


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee didums :crying: ................... :lol:


That made lol for real didums ,,,,,,ahahahahahh!

Smells mouldy in here,like an old Austin interior on a hot day!


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Behind my motherfvcking DESK!!!! Lol xx


Queenie!!!!!!!  ............... :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Guys,

i just need to announce that i have a weird stalker-type dude issue on UKM. no joke. he follows threads that i have commented in (and that he has had no input in) and then send reps to people that put me down (they do it in a bantery way - but i dont think he understands that tbh)

how does one deal with this? i think it's really odd behaviour xx


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Guys,
> 
> i just need to announce that i have a weird stalker-type dude issue on UKM. no joke. he follows threads that i have commented in (and that he has had no input in) and then send reps to people that put me down (they do it in a bantery way - but i dont think he understands that tbh)
> 
> how does one deal with this? i think it's really odd behaviour xx


Thats very odd. Who was it??


----------



## TELBOR

*cough

Seem to have lost a few posts pmsl!


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> *cough
> 
> Seem to have lost a few posts pmsl!


Fpmsl!

Hmm... I wonder who requested that!!

Anyway yay for the journal being reopened  now I can post my diet and training again  xx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Fpmsl!
> 
> Hmm... I wonder who requested that!!
> 
> Anyway yay for the journal being reopened  now I can post my diet and training again  xx


Ssshh, he's watching


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Ssshh, he's watching


I want flinty to come back xx


----------



## biglbs

Anyone want a fight? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

The big man will be back 

He's just cracked off a legs session, the IB one to the letter and I quote.....

"Fcuk mate its solid, my legs really are dead lol"

So training as normal!!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Anyone want a fight? :lol:


I'm going to make my arms do helicopters and if u get in the way, that's your own fault x


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> The big man will be back
> 
> He's just cracked off a legs session, the IB one to the letter and I quote.....
> 
> "Fcuk mate its solid, my legs really are dead lol"
> 
> So training as normal!!


Yay for IB sessions 

I'm sure he'll text me later - I'm obviously lower on his list of priorities  xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I'm going to make my arms do helicopters and if u get in the way, that's your own fault x


Have you ever hit anyone my size?

It hurts you,especialy as my padding is being removed! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Have you ever hit anyone my size?
> 
> It hurts you,especialy as my padding is being removed! :lol:


No no I refuse to believe that my helicopters won't hurt u. Sorry, it's them there rules  xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> No no I refuse to believe that my helicopters won't hurt u. Sorry, it's them there rules  xx


No rubber gloves?? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> No rubber gloves?? :lol:


I'm not playing doctors and nurses!! Xx


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Have you ever hit anyone my size?
> 
> It hurts you,especialy as my padding is being removed! :lol:


I hit a prop forward head on a couple of weeks ago during a match. I'm now about 3" shorter.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Yay for IB sessions
> 
> I'm sure he'll text me later - I'm obviously lower on his list of priorities  xx


Lol, thank god I'm higher than you  Kiddin' xxxx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not playing doctors and nurses!! Xx


We could play the banana game .... where you peel it in 4 sections ........like one skin...two skin ..three skin foreskin ahahahah :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> I hit a prop forward head on a couple of weeks ago during a match. I'm now about 3" shorter.


Oach,nasty,

I had a fella punch me in the guts whilst having a money dingdong a few years ago,his wrist swole up like an elephant leg,bad sprain pmsl


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, thank god I'm higher than you  Kiddin' xxxx


Diiiiiickhead!!!!!  xx


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Oach,nasty,
> 
> I had a fella punch me in the guts whilst having a money dingdong a few years ago,his wrist swole up like an elephant leg,bad sprain pmsl


Lol. Take it you won the money. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> We could play the banana game .... where you peel it in 4 sections ........like one skin...two skin ..three skin foreskin ahahahah :laugh:


Rep!!!! Haha u filthy bugger xx


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Take it you won the money. :thumbup1:


Only a lot!

Never lost many mate,sort of gifted right there:lol:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Diiiiiickhead!!!!!  xx


No rubber then:tt2:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> No rubber then:tt2:


I would never call u that xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I would never call u that xx


Funny fooker Q xx pmsl xx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Diiiiiickhead!!!!!  xx


 

True x


----------



## George-Bean

Wonder when the Flintmiester will be back ;-(


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> Wonder when the Flintmiester will be back ;-(


When he's ready I guess, he's still on it massively!

Racked up 17 miles on his push bike yesterday 

After his legs session I'm sure he'll be like bambi on ice tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> When he's ready I guess, he's still on it massively!
> 
> Racked up 17 miles on his push bike yesterday
> 
> After his legs session I'm sure he'll be like bambi on ice tomorrow :lol:


Ok NOW he's text me lol xx


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ok NOW he's text me lol xx


Bout time :lol:


----------



## shoulders

have i missed somthing??? weres flinty gone??


----------



## Queenie

shoulders said:


> have i missed somthing??? weres flinty gone??


By all accounts, it looks like he's gone fishing today xx


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> By all accounts, it looks like he's gone fishing today xx


Well if you washed your cnut every now and then you could call it something else


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Well if you washed your cnut every now and then you could call it something else


no literally - i got sent a pic of a lake earlier!

minus flintys rod u dirty git xx


----------



## shoulders

RXQueenie said:


> By all accounts, it looks like he's gone fishing today xx


oh is that all?? i thought he'd gone gone


----------



## biglbs

Oh no it is page 666 again............................................................................................


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> no literally - i got sent a pic of a lake earlier!
> 
> minus flintys rod u dirty git xx


Been makin a mess of the sheets again you filthy bitch... Shame flintys rod aint in it i could do with a laugh


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Oh no it is page 666 again............................................................................................


Groundhog thread mg:


----------



## biglbs

Want a fight rep?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Want a fight rep?


What!! with your head ?................all I have to do is bang a drum ................I win


----------



## biglbs

:surrender:


Replicator said:


> What!! with your head ?................all I have to do is bang a drum ................I win


:double ****: :surrender:


----------



## Replicator

Breda said:


> Well if you washed your cnut every now and then you could call it something else


jesus man thats a bit below teh belt bwahaahahahahah get it below the belt :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Hmm, I picked up the word "clopper" here, wife wasn't impressed when I referred to her "lady garden" as her clopper! lol


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Hmm, I picked up the word "clopper" here, wife wasn't impressed when I referred to her "lady garden" as her clopper! lol


Lmao George!


----------



## Replicator

morning Kay ........hows yer clopper ??? LMFAO :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Replicator said:


> morning Kay ........hows yer clopper ??? LMFAO :lol:


Fine rep, thanks for asking lol


----------



## Uriel

cheers for the texts flinty if ya do look in lol......enjoy the ride x


----------



## flinty90

Morning you bunch of inbred cnuts ....

Hope your all well X


----------



## flinty90

Just a quick recap of last week as i havent been on

Monday trained chest and back

Highlights of the session

had the 55 kg dbs up with ease for a good 10 reps will go to 60's this week

did an easy 130 kg bb press for 8 reps , 7 good ones and 1 with spot...

really good session loving the minimal sets and higher weights making me feel massive

tuesday - had a day off from gym. did a 17 mile rid on mountain bike... really nice ride and ripped off some calories about 1200 in that one session ....

wednesday - legs

did virtually all IB's leg session to the letter

upped the weight on the extensions and had the longer breaks. legs were fcuked seriously

also did Pscarbs hammy stretches from out his journal these were fcukin killers aswell so thanks to Pscarb and IB for there ideas..

thursday had another rest day totally did nothing but go fishing all day, caught fcuk all but the sun lol. but it was during works time so actually got paid to be a proffesional fisherman for one day only haha...

friday shoulders session

awesome is the word i will use for it..

stacking out shoulder press machine for 10 reps 90 kg

shoulder felt really good and strong

might try next week to go back onto smith pressing a bit more weight..

also finished with Pscarbs isolateral DB press lol.. you only need 20 kg DB's i find its fcukin murder lol so thanks pscarbs for that..

saturday

went out for a good rid out on motorbike did over 100 miles on her , best ride i have had in ages to be fair not really been out on it much at all this year..

sunday

off out for another mountain bike ride today.. will do about 12 miles (missus with me)


----------



## flinty90

so all in all its been a busy week but a well balanced one..

training has been brilliant really intense but plenty of rest. Thanks Rep,Ming and Lb for changing my routine etc and giving me more rest and more time to have a bit more balance in life actually..

i feel stronger, than i have in months i also feel better about training, i look forward to it.

my diet all week has been pretty good.. i have found out that my body just doesnt like to be above 2400 calories per day ,

i upped calories to try and give me a bit more (strentgh wise) which has worked, but i dont feel as tight as i did a couple of weeks ago around midsection etc..

now this could be my food going up 500 calories per day (clean) or it could be my uptake of decca for the last 2 weeks so not sure a bit of a learning curve happening still....

but im happy and still doing great..

i want to really tighten diet up now for last 4 weeks leading up to my holiday... so Advice " shall i just reduce calories even further" and accept strength may drop a little bit to fuel workouts ?? appreciate and words guys ??


----------



## flinty90

sorry doing thses in seperate posts as i know people dont like to read massive posts lol...

plus i want journal off page 666 its freaking me out lol..

Anyway the issue i had last week with my mate seems to be under control.. i have helped him all i can and its now got to come down to himself .. i wont go into detail but thats why i not been on as much this week i just wanted to concentrate on myself, my mate and a bit of balance... i achieved all 3 and i wouldnt have if i had spent hours each day trolling through the site...

but all is good guys with me, i hope your all doing well in your own endeavours..

And how the fcuk have we let Ewen get to top of the reps ladder ?? im very dissapointed in you lot not repping the sh1t out of me and now im 3rd lol.... he has even moved milky from the top is he paying folks for reps or something ... 

you lot better get your fcukin acts together or im negging the fcuk out of you all XXX


----------



## yannyboy

Welcome back Flinty


----------



## MRSTRONG

oh blatant rep whorage :ban:

what can i say  im always in the shadows waiting to jump although 90% of my reps are for advice :lol:


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Welcome back Flinty


hey bro you ok mate and thank you, now read my posts ya cnut lol X


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> oh blatant rep whorage :ban:
> 
> what can i say  im always in the shadows waiting to jump although 90% of my reps are for advice :lol:


only joking ya cnut i rep you a lot anyway bro lol X


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> only joking ya cnut i rep you a lot anyway bro lol X


rep me again if ya like


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> rep me again if ya like


already done X


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> hey bro you ok mate and thank you, now read my posts ya cnut lol X


I have read them, lol, looks like your training is going great mate, not sure about 2400 calories!


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> I have read them, lol, looks like your training is going great mate, not sure about 2400 calories!


Elaborate bro ??


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> Elaborate bro ??


Just seems a low amount for growth, I know we are all different but I'm on around 4000, are you still cutting?


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Just seems a low amount for growth, I know we are all different but I'm on around 4000, are you still cutting?


yes mate im still cutting X


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> yes mate im still cutting X


In that case, ignore me, lol

No, don't ignore me, I want to be loved, pmsl


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> In that case, ignore me, lol
> 
> No, don't ignore me, I want to be loved, pmsl


repped ya lol...

Like i said in posts mate i found that at 2400 cals i felt tight and strength wasnt bad in gym, i upped the cals to give more strength by 500 per day last week and it gave me strength but i dont feel as tight (does that make sense) so for me cutting im not sure if 2400 is my perfect figure or wether i am just feeling a bit less tight cos of the extra decca im using at the minute >> ?

what you reckon ?? im taking 1mg adex EOD with it so although i shouldnt be holding much water bloat i could be holding enough to make me not feel as tight .. i only have 4 weeks left till holiday and i want to be as tiht as possible, so do i reduce decca or reduce calories backdown to 2400 rather than 2900 ??

that is my question to myself


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> repped ya lol...
> 
> Like i said in posts mate i found that at 2400 cals i felt tight and strength wasnt bad in gym, i upped the cals to give more strength by 500 per day last week and it gave me strength but i dont feel as tight (does that make sense) so for me cutting im not sure if 2400 is my perfect figure or wether i am just feeling a bit less tight cos of the extra decca im using at the minute >> ?
> 
> what you reckon ?? im taking 1mg adex EOD with it so although i shouldnt be holding much water bloat i could be holding enough to make me not feel as tight .. i only have 4 weeks left till holiday and i want to be as tiht as possible, so do i reduce decca or reduce calories backdown to 2400 rather than 2900 ??
> 
> that is my question to myself


I'm taking Adex 1mg EOD myself and I have got slight water retention as well, I'd reduce the calories to get tighter myself


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> repped ya lol...
> 
> Like i said in posts mate i found that at 2400 cals i felt tight and strength wasnt bad in gym, i upped the cals to give more strength by 500 per day last week and it gave me strength but i dont feel as tight (does that make sense) so for me cutting im not sure if 2400 is my perfect figure or wether i am just feeling a bit less tight cos of the extra decca im using at the minute >> ?
> 
> what you reckon ?? im taking 1mg adex EOD with it so although i shouldnt be holding much water bloat i could be holding enough to make me not feel as tight .. i only have 4 weeks left till holiday and i want to be as tiht as possible, so do i reduce decca or reduce calories backdown to 2400 rather than 2900 ??
> 
> that is my question to myself


Deca will make you hold water,why not switch to say winny as your anaboliic,add in Proviron,to act as binder/blocker,you can drop adex too then,it will also doulble the effects of winny,then drink 500ml water every hour all day,problem solver Imo


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Deca will make you hold water,why not switch to say winny as your anaboliic,add in Proviron,to act as binder/blocker,you can drop adex too then,it will also doulble the effects of winny,then drink 500ml water every hour all day,problem solver Imo


what for last 4 weeks ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> what for last 4 weeks ???


Indeed mate,keep some test in too,drop test out for the last week if fast acting and lower carbs during that week with protein lift and you will harden like a cock at a key party.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Indeed mate,keep some test in too,drop test out for the last week if fast acting and lower carbs during that week with protein lift and you will harden like a cock at a key party.


There is more to it ie adding hcg last week of it but ha?


----------



## Loveleelady

dont be runnin away big lad, step outside there and we'll get this fite going lols


----------



## Queenie

Welcome back flinty  x


----------



## biglbs

He is gone again lol........................


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> He is gone again lol........................


I hope not! I'll have to nudge him in a minute!

Or... He just hates me messing up his journal with all my faff! Lol xx


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> I hope not! I'll have to nudge him in a minute!
> 
> Or... He just hates me messing up his journal with all my faff! Lol xx


i scared him off queenie - all talk no action lol


----------



## Leigh

Brilliant to see you back, Flinty, old bean!xx


----------



## C.Hill

Your sounding very positive flinty! Good to hear! I think I've learned over the last 6-8 months bodybuilding is mainly mental attitude, when the heads not in it even 90% it shows through results(or lack of) big time! Good to hear your sort of attitude mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Welcome back bro!

See what biglbs says..... Do it!!


----------



## Richie186

Good to have you back big man. And glad to see you in a positive mindset. When do you go on holiday bro?


----------



## flinty90

Thanks guys , just been out for a 12 mile bike ride loved it, another 916 calories burned off..

Richie im on holiday in 4 weeks bro about 26th august , still not sure where to go yet mexico, nile cruise or turkey or palma nova are our options ...

Biglbs - thanks for the advice mate i may take you up on that and rip into it, proviron ??? not really read a lot about that bro and more insight into why and what for ??

Queenie - you know where i am anytime X

LURVELYlaydee.. - get that thong on that i like and lets fcukin get this on pmsl... i will wrestle you to the ground easily haha X

C. Hill - thanks for your continued support mate and yes i feel very positive at minute and your right 90 % is deffo mental attitude bro...

Leigh - thanks for your very kind PM i appreciate it .. XX

ROBROID - love ya bro X


----------



## flinty90

just thrown some reps out for you gimps and gimpettes lol X


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> just thrown some reps out for you gimps and gimpettes lol X


Just logged on more or less so welocme back bud .............and where the phucks my reps :confused1: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Just logged on more or less so welocme back bud .............and where the phucks my reps :confused1: :lol:


you got reps bro ffs... its you that has got Ewen up there i bet lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


>


and now your at the top your just going to be as tight as fcukin milky was so no one catches you lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> and now your at the top your just going to be as tight as fcukin milky was so no one catches you lol !!!


who me noooo but some lower guys are climbing the ranks , how weird is that :lol:

i can still like your posts though


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you got reps bro ffs... its you that has got Ewen up there i bet lol...


Thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Flints if your gonna try that i can give you full details on it,the water is 500ml every 2 hours better still 250ml/hr,sorry that was an error,i had to get my brain going this morning


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Flints if your gonna try that i can give you full details on it,the water is 500ml every 2 hours better still 250ml/hr,sorry that was an error,i had to get my brain going this morning


yes mate give me all the info i will look into it bro ....


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> and now your at the top your just going to be as tight as fcukin milky was so no one catches you lol !!!


How do you see the rep rank list?


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> How do you see the rep rank list?


go to community

members list, and click the reputation tab X


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers mate! Only on page 3  lol


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Only on page 3  lol


dont worry mate your still page 1 in my heart X


----------



## biglbs

Right mate,what you on gear wise right now and how long you got left to day?


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate your still page 1 in my heart X


Lmao cheers bro!


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! Only on page 3  lol


I'm on page 2... Lalala


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm on page 2... Lalala


yeah the rep system is fcuked lol .... not cos your on page 2 but in general that shouldnt really happen, and i shouldnt be in top 3 , i used to get reps for advice but i have a lot of reps for just bing a cnut to be fair !!!


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm on page 2... Lalala


Oi! Don't rub it in! Lol thanks for the reps by the way


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yeah the rep system is fcuked lol .... not cos your on page 2 but in general that shouldnt really happen, and i shouldnt be in top 3 , i used to get reps for advice but i have a lot of reps for just bing a cnut to be fair !!!


I thought that was what is was all about ..............the bigger a fud and waste of space you are the further up you went !!! :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> yeah the rep system is fcuked lol .... not cos your on page 2 but in general that shouldnt really happen, and i shouldnt be in top 3 , i used to get reps for advice but i have a lot of reps for just bing a cnut to be fair !!!


I didn't think I even really had been given many reps lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Replicator said:


> I thought that was what is was all about ..............the bigger a fud and waste of space you are the further up you went !!! :confused1: :whistling:


Aren't u like number 4 or something? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Oi! Don't rub it in! Lol thanks for the reps by the way


You're welcome, someone had to like my comment lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't think I even really had been given many reps lol.


Yeah, I wonder why you have so many reps, pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I thought that was what is was all about ..............the bigger a fud and waste of space you are the further up you went !!! :confused1: :whistling:


Older the fud now days!


----------



## Replicator

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't think I even really had been given many reps lol.


I gave you some and you never even said as much as a thank you :lol: I mean its not like you can miss them when your cliiking on settings all the time to see the next thread that appears that you are posting in  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Kaywoodham said:


> Aren't u like number 4 or something? Lol


number five .last time I looked ..so yes im a bigger fud than you are so for the time being dont you ever forget it :lol:


----------



## Leigh

Replicator said:


> I gave you some and you never even said as much as a thank you :lol: I mean its not like you can miss them when your cliikingf on setting all teh time to see teh next thread that appears that you are posting in  :whistling: :lol:


Lol she's a tighta*se with her 'likes' as well:rolleyes: :whistling: :lol:

(65 given to date)


----------



## flinty90

womens GB beach volleyball team just won .. nice one ....


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> Lol she's a tighta*se with her 'likes' as well:rolleyes: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> (65 given to date)


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha FOFPMSL :lol:


----------



## Replicator

ive been watching some EQUESTRIAN ......oooooo


----------



## yannyboy

Men's 56kg at the mo


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Men's 56kg at the mo


did you watch womens 56 k ???? fcuk me mate the little lass that broke her own record... bloody awesome


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> did you watch womens 56 k ???? fcuk me mate the little lass that broke her own record... bloody awesome


Yeah, lifting insane weights compared to their own bodyweight!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> did you watch womens 56 k ???? fcuk me mate the little lass that broke her own record... bloody awesome


yea watched that it was awesome ............she seemingly did 137kg in practice mg:


----------



## Replicator

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, lifting insane weights compared to their own bodyweight!


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, lifting insane weights compared to their own bodyweight!


yeah insane weights compared to my bodyweight aswell lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

Last time i watched womens snatch i was arrested:confused1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Last time i watched womens snatch i was arrested:confused1:


i think that was cos you were watching it throough binoculars you fcukin wierdo pmsl X


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Last time i watched womens snatch i was arrested:confused1:


Suppose someone had to come out with it ....was all a matter of time :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i think that was cos you were watching it throough binoculars you fcukin wierdo pmsl X


No it was through her curtains:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Suppose someone had to come out with it ....was all a matter of time :lol:


yes always in the fcukin gutter !!!


----------



## Queenie




----------



## biglbs

Reps returned Flints x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 90086


Smelly


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 90086


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


>


Yeah I hope u are not talking about me? Lol xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


>


Just because........ thats why.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> did you watch womens 56 k ???? fcuk me mate the little lass that broke her own record... bloody awesome


Watched it too, she was amazing! Shake free too


----------



## biglbs

Seems to be a blanket rule in here


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Seems to be a blanket rule in here


yup ...being sensible in flintys thread would be like going through life without breaking the law ................it cant be done :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Lol she's a tighta*se with her 'likes' as well:rolleyes: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> (65 given to date)


Ah someone checking?


----------



## dipdabs

Replicator said:


> I gave you some and you never even said as much as a thank you :lol: I mean its not like you can miss them when your cliiking on settings all the time to see the next thread that appears that you are posting in  :whistling: :lol:


Rep I will rep u now  I very rarely go on my laptop, just use tapatalk as I'm always on the go, you can't like anything or see reps on the app


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah someone checking?


 Yep, I did before posting ... cos I love getting things right


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> yup ...being sensible in flintys thread would be like going through life without breaking the law ................it cant be done :laugh:


unfortunately bieng a cnut in my thread is punishable by death, i will eventually get around to killing everyone that has messed up my serious journey :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Makes a change


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Makes a change


OOOH CHECK YOU OUT LOL


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> OOOH CHECK YOU OUT LOL


Never said I wasn't one lol


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> unfortunately bieng a cnut in my thread is punishable by death, i will eventually get around to killing everyone that has messed up my serious journey :whistling:


First in line for being a cvnt  x


----------



## flinty90

OK this cnut is making me p1ss now, i wish they would call the womens weighlifting event something else rather than "The snatch "

Earlier he said chibbywibby woo from china had the biggest snatch of the day.. i couldnt stop p1ssing myself lol


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> did you watch womens 56 k ???? fcuk me mate the little lass that broke her own record... bloody awesome


I want to watch this, but can't until it appears on BBC iPlayer. Did that girl from the bbc doc. win anything, or doesn't it work like that?


----------



## yannyboy

I heard him say she needs to work on her snatch!


----------



## Replicator

yannyboy said:



> I heard him say she needs to work on her snatch!


your a page late bud weve been there done that :whistling:


----------



## yannyboy

Replicator said:


> your a page late bud weve been there done that :whistling:


Story of my life when snatch is involved!


----------



## Replicator

yannyboy said:


> Story of my life when snatch is involved!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Jeez, the guy in the B group won the 56kg class!


----------



## Uriel

I'm actually a wee bit excited about the olympic which astonishes me .....and a wee bit proud they are here too...

i might becoming gay


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> unfortunately bieng a cnut in my thread is punishable by death, i will eventually get around to killing everyone that has messed up my serious journey :whistling:


Suicide is painless........


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> I'm actually a wee bit excited about the olympic which astonishes me .....and a wee bit proud they are here too...
> 
> *i might becoming gay*


Can you do that after I come up and stay!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> OK this cnut is making me p1ss now, i wish they would call the womens weighlifting event something else rather than "The snatch "
> 
> Earlier he said chibbywibby woo from china had the biggest snatch of the day.. i couldnt stop p1ssing myself lol


It is rude to snatch too


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Can you do that after I come up and stay!


just think of it as me using you like a human johnny bag as u get stuck into a fit bird:lol:......i wont be gay - just fuking by proxy


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> just think of it as me using you like a human johnny bag as u get stuck into a fit bird:lol:......i wont be gay - just fuking by proxy


Human sandwich, hmmm, sounds good, lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Bro!

Have a good one


----------



## Richie186

Good morning from sunny and warm Yorkshire (don't get to say that often!) have a good day flinster. X


----------



## flinty90

Good morning to all you in here who are obviously the sexiest cnuts on this forum ...

hope your all well, have a good day , im fcukin on it now for 4 weeks , had a bit of a blowout yesterday for sanitys sake, nothing mad just a chinese and a scone with cream and jam etc lol...

but next 4 weeks itsa going to be tight as fcuk. no treats cheats or slips... get me on that beach in the tightest budgie smugglers on earth lol...

off to work now, but were local so all should be ok ..

XX


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Good morning to all you in here who are obviously the sexiest cnuts on this forum ...
> 
> hope your all well, have a good day , im fcukin on it now for 4 weeks , had a bit of a blowout yesterday for sanitys sake, nothing mad just a chinese and a scone with cream and jam etc lol...
> 
> but next 4 weeks itsa going to be tight as fcuk. no treats cheats or slips... get me on that beach in the tightest budgie smugglers on earth lol...
> 
> off to work now, but were local so all should be ok ..
> 
> XX


Go for it mate!! And if that was your blowout I'm not sure what mine was pmsl


----------



## Uriel

i'm just going to gear up mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm gear


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> i'm just going to gear up mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm gear


Filth! Enjoy


----------



## Uriel

R0BR0ID said:


> Filth! Enjoy


like christmas morning lol


----------



## Queenie

Morning flinty, tired person here today. I think the house move, extra cardio etc etc is catching up with me.

Clean eating for 4 weeks, no cheats? Sounds like a good plan.

I hope u have a fab day xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

eyyyy, scratchy balls is baaaack!

welcome back to your journo flinty, i have kept the ass crease warm for you


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> i'm just going to gear up mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm gear


First day of blast mate?


----------



## Replicator

morning


----------



## yannyboy

Replicator said:


> morning


Morning Rep


----------



## Replicator

yannyboy said:


> Morning Rep


Morning Yanny......Im sitting here waiting on a delivery from my protien ........I love how you get an email from them telling you what date it will arrive and in a one hour timescale too......they have never failed yet to be on time ..................they have 45 mins left LOL


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> Morning Yanny......Im sitting here waiting on a delivery from my protien ........I love how you get an email from them telling you what date it will arrive and in a one hour timescale too......they have never failed yet to be on time ..................they have 45 mins left LOL


It just arrived


----------



## yannyboy

Yep, I've used MyProtein a few times and that delivery slot is rarely wrong, good stuff


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> First day of blast mate?


yes indeeddyyy


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Yep, I've used MyProtein a few times and that delivery slot is rarely wrong, good stuff


i just got USN anabolic blend to try from my gym


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> i just got USN anabolic blend to try from my gym


Supposed to good stuff, bit dearer than MyProtein


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> i just got USN anabolic blend to try from my gym


The pre workout blend?

Got one Saturday..... 'Twas sh1te!!


----------



## flinty90

Ok so tonight im training back ...

obviously this is 3rd week of the different training ..

first week

monday - back/chest

wed - legs

friday - shoulders

week 2

monday -chest/back (opposite way round to week 1)

wed - legs

friday - shoulders

week 3

monday - Back

wed - legs

fri - chest/shoulders

week 4

monday - Back

Wed - legs

fri - shoulders/chest (opposite way round from week 3)

week 5

monday - chest

wed - legs

fri - back/shoulders

week 6

monday - chest

wed - legs

fri - shoulders / back

that will be how the next few weeks roll out , so each bodypart has had its own 2 sessions and also been done together with something else...

this is just to reduce the amount of days im at the gym, reduce the amount of sets per workout, and i have reduced the reps per set..

given myself 3 days weights and 4 days off per week.. feel loads better, stronger etc...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Ok so tonight im training back ...
> 
> obviously this is 3rd week of the different training ..
> 
> first week
> 
> monday - back/chest
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> friday - shoulders
> 
> week 2
> 
> monday -chest/back (opposite way round to week 1)
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> friday - shoulders
> 
> week 3
> 
> monday - Back
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> fri - chest/shoulders
> 
> week 4
> 
> monday - Back
> 
> Wed - legs
> 
> fri - shoulders/chest (opposite way round from week 3)
> 
> week 5
> 
> monday - chest
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> fri - back/shoulders
> 
> week 6
> 
> monday - chest
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> fri - shoulders / back
> 
> that will be how the next few weeks roll out , so each bodypart has had its own 2 sessions and also been done together with something else...
> 
> this is just to reduce the amount of days im at the gym, reduce the amount of sets per workout, and i have reduced the reps per set..
> 
> given myself 3 days weights and 4 days off per week.. feel loads better, stronger etc...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> :thumbup1:


 :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

lol so is that all you have to say to my well thought out plan lol...

oh and pre workout fuel tonight is a jam sandwich.. fcukin have it lol !!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Ok so tonight im training back ...
> 
> obviously this is 3rd week of the different training ..
> 
> first week
> 
> monday - back/chest
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> friday - shoulders
> 
> week 2
> 
> monday -chest/back (opposite way round to week 1)
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> friday - shoulders
> 
> week 3
> 
> monday - Back
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> fri - chest/shoulders
> 
> week 4
> 
> monday - Back
> 
> Wed - legs
> 
> fri - shoulders/chest (opposite way round from week 3)
> 
> week 5
> 
> monday - chest
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> fri - back/shoulders
> 
> week 6
> 
> monday - chest
> 
> wed - legs
> 
> fri - shoulders / back
> 
> that will be how the next few weeks roll out , so each bodypart has had its own 2 sessions and also been done together with something else...
> 
> this is just to reduce the amount of days im at the gym, reduce the amount of sets per workout, and i have reduced the reps per set..
> 
> given myself 3 days weights and 4 days off per week.. feel loads better, stronger etc...


 :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> lol so is that all you have to say to my well thought out plan lol...
> 
> oh and pre workout fuel tonight is a jam sandwich.. fcukin have it lol !!


perfection needs no words m8


----------



## luther1

What about your guns?


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> What about your guns?


they are getting worked twice a week already ........Monday and Friday


----------



## luther1

Replicator said:


> they are getting worked twice a week already ........Monday and Friday


Silly me,I've been doing mine separately. Not going to legs tonight as I'll do them walking to the car


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Silly me,I've been doing mine separately. Not going to legs tonight as I'll do them walking to the car


Lol facetious cnut 

I agree to some extent though mate, I don't buy the whole no isolation at all for arms.


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> Silly me,I've been doing mine separately. Not going to legs tonight as I'll do them walking to the car


yea and sarcasm is the lowest form of wit TIT


----------



## Replicator

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol facetious cnut
> 
> I agree to some extent though mate, I don't buy the whole no isolation at all for arms.


Exactly ..its only for this regime adn then no doubt Flinty will give them another blast ....................but there is always a fvck wit that comes in without knowing whats all going on


----------



## TELBOR

Replicator said:


> but there is always a fvck wit that comes in without knowing whats all going on


Hi


----------



## Queenie

Right, so...

I trained chest and shoulders today. Routine a bit all over the place this week due to one thing or another (Monday would usually be back day for me). Again, just doing as I'm told  felt damn good today though, despite my tiredness.

Off to yawn some more, then eat 

Hope your workout was good flinty xx


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Hi


I just lol'd at that  xx


----------



## luther1

Replicator said:


> yea and sarcasm is the lowest form of wit TIT


Couldn't put a smilie as I'm on me phone,so I agree,it did sound sarcastic as opposed to cheeky


----------



## Mingster

Oh dear, I forgot to train my arms again this week I really must remember a couple of times a year at least.... :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Btw,if you're not going to train body parts,it should be gifted ones,therefore flinty should be doing everything twice a week


----------



## Greenspin

RXQueenie said:


> Right, so...
> 
> I trained chest and shoulders today. Routine a bit all over the place this week due to one thing or another (Monday would usually be back day for me). Again, just doing as I'm told  felt damn good today though, despite my tiredness.
> 
> Off to yawn some more, then eat
> 
> Hope your workout was good flinty xx


Flinty, can I start posting my workouts here to, pmsl. Just kidding, I don't train :tongue:


----------



## Queenie

Greenspin said:


> Flinty, can I start posting my workouts here to, pmsl. Just kidding, I don't train :tongue:


I asked his permission about 100 pages ago! Cheeky fvcker x


----------



## Greenspin

RXQueenie said:


> I asked his permission about 100 pages ago! Cheeky fvcker x


Lol, that's ok then.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Silly me,I've been doing mine separately. Not going to legs tonight as I'll do them walking to the car


Luther - bend over i have test horn bad...already

youre the only one in theis thread with a smooth hair free @rse that wont give me the flop (and yes that does include you queenie pmsl)


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> Btw,if you're not going to train body parts,it should be gifted ones,therefore flinty should be doing everything twice a week


nonsense


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I just lol'd at that  xx


X 2 pmsl Rob your mint !!


----------



## flinty90

OK OK you guys need to stop falling out in here lol....

Back session , very very good sesh ..

suprinated wide grip pulldowns

15 x 50 kg

12 x 70 kg

10 x 90 kg

8 x 110 kg

T bar row (v grip handle)

15 x 90 kg

12 x 110kg

8 x 160 kg *PB *( 5 all mine last 3 was a bit bouncy)

Single arm DB row

15 x 35 kg

12 x 45 kg

10 x 50 kg

1 set straight arm pulldowns (just to finish the squeeze)

18 x 50 kg

back fcukin mashed

well happy with weights this week... the extra cals have made a big difference yesterday but today i have dropped back down to 2400 to tighten up.. so i expect workout weight to start dropping again....

Bike ride tomorrow night and then legs wednesday X


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Btw,if you're not going to train body parts,it should be gifted ones,therefore flinty should be doing everything twice a week


Im sad now you horrible person x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> OK OK you guys need to stop falling out in here lol....
> 
> Back session , very very good sesh ..
> 
> suprinated wide grip pulldowns
> 
> 15 x 50 kg
> 
> 12 x 70 kg
> 
> 10 x 90 kg
> 
> 8 x 110 kg
> 
> T bar row (v grip handle)
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 12 x 110kg
> 
> 8 x 160 kg *PB *( 5 all mine last 3 was a bit bouncy)
> 
> Single arm DB row
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 12 x 45 kg
> 
> 10 x 50 kg
> 
> 1 set straight arm pulldowns (just to finish the squeeze)
> 
> 18 x 50 kg
> 
> back fcukin mashed
> 
> well happy with weights this week... the extra cals have made a big difference yesterday but today i have dropped back down to 2400 to tighten up.. so i expect workout weight to start dropping again....
> 
> Bike ride tomorrow night and then legs wednesday X


Brilliant :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

On the subject of training arms @ luther

i have just knocked them on the head for a few weeks mate as i was training them in there own session on fridays, all it did was add another session in when i should really have been resting my body...

we measured arms about 6 weeks ago and after 6 weeks of training mine hadnt actually grown at all.. hence knocking them on the head, and to be fair even after 2 weeks of not training them directly i already feel like they are bigger and fuller .. will measure though in 3 weeks time to see how the little experiment has gone X


----------



## Leigh

I've been skimping on my arms time for a few weeks and they've suffered a little. Hit them hard this morning though. I couldn't make it to the gym (sick little boy) so I cranked out the dumbells, ezcurl bar and kettlebell. Felt well and truly hammered by the time I hit the showers. Did bung in some lateral raises too, just cos I love my delts lol.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> On the subject of training arms @ luther
> 
> i have just knocked them on the head for a few weeks mate as i was training them in there own session on fridays, all it did was add another session in when i should really have been resting my body...
> 
> we measured arms about 6 weeks ago and after 6 weeks of training mine hadnt actually grown at all.. hence knocking them on the head, and to be fair even after 2 weeks of not training them directly i already feel like they are bigger and fuller .. will measure though in 3 weeks time to see how the little experiment has gone X


Thank you


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> On the subject of training arms @ luther
> 
> i have just knocked them on the head for a few weeks mate as i was training them in there own session on fridays, all it did was add another session in when i should really have been resting my body...
> 
> we measured arms about 6 weeks ago and after 6 weeks of training mine hadnt actually grown at all.. hence knocking them on the head, and to be fair even after 2 weeks of not training them directly i already feel like they are bigger and fuller .. will measure though in 3 weeks time to see how the little experiment has gone X


I obviously wondered where they were in your routine flinty,not realising some people don't get irony


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> I obviously wondered where they were in your routine flinty,not realising some people don't get irony


 :death:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I obviously wondered where they were in your routine flinty,not realising some people don't get irony


well mate i hope my answer clears that little misunderstanding up for you lol X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> X 2 pmsl Rob your mint !!


Hehehe, I try!

Quality session mate, 160kg on T Bar Rows is frickin' awesome!!

Love them, subbed em for Deads for the next 6 weeks though


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Hehehe, I try!
> 
> Quality session mate, 160kg on T Bar Rows is frickin' awesome!!
> 
> Love them, subbed em for Deads for the next 6 weeks though


well reece went and did 150 kg so i couldnt be outdone could i lol !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well mate i hope my answer clears that little misunderstanding up for you lol X


No,I'm a fcuking simpleton


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well reece went and did 150 kg so i couldnt be outdone could i lol !!!


Course you couldn't!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done on pb mate, that's bonkers tbar strength!


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> lol so is that all you have to say to my well thought out plan lol...
> 
> oh and pre workout fuel tonight is a jam sandwich.. fcukin have it lol !!


Got a thing for jam aint you mate. I do remember you saying you like to put some an your A HOLE so the dog can lick it off:lol:


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> No,I'm a fcuking simpleton


 :thumbup1: :tongue: :lol:


----------



## luther1

ANGLIK said:


> Got a thing for jam aint you mate. I do remember you saying you like to put some an your A HOLE so the dog can lick it off:lol:


Cnut thinks he's elvis


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Cnut thinks he's elvis


Theres a guy works down our chip shop swears he's elvis x


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

good evening cvnts......how was your weekend?


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> Theres a guy works down our chip shop swears he's elvis x


Don't know why, but when I was young I used to love Elvis. Saying that, I also used to think I was related to Bob Marley, so I guess I was a well rounded lune.


----------



## TELBOR

Greenspin said:


> Don't know why, but when I was young I used to love Elvis. Saying that, I also used to think I was related to Bob Marley, so I guess I was a well rounded lune.


Plus the hitler look!! :lol:

Before we know it'll you'll be shooting up cinema's


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

fftopic: http://peanutbutterfarts.com

enjoy :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Greenspin said:


> Don't know why, but when I was young I used to love Elvis. Saying that, I also used to think I was related to Bob Marley, so I guess I was a well rounded lune.


 mg:


----------



## Greenspin

R0BR0ID said:


> Plus the hitler look!! :lol:
> 
> Before we know it'll you'll be shooting up cinema's


Lol, I still don't get the Hitler thing.


----------



## Uriel

Greenspin said:


> Lol, I still don't get the Hitler thing.


oh get off it/

your first avvy on here was all about Der Fhurer lol


----------



## Uriel

crossed with a rhesus monkey


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> Lol, I still don't get the Hitler thing.


lol sorry bro i feel i scarred you for life with that comparison pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol sorry bro i feel i scarred you for life with that comparison pmsl !!!
> View attachment 90186


Pmsl! I'd take being called Hitler as a mark as respect.....in 1941 

Defo a name that'll stick forever lol

Hitler or Green-Pin both good contenders for your new username


----------



## Uriel

:lol: :lol:

zeig heil


----------



## luther1

I thought it was the keyboard player out of 'sparks'. Ask your parents or google images kids


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> zeig heil


pmsl the cnut will be singing to rammstein as we speak (which is fine by me) but in fcukin german lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> pmsl the cnut will be singing to rammstein as we speak (which is fine by me) but in fcukin german lol


Lol whilst looking at a huge map of old europe on his living room wall of what could have been


----------



## Greenspin

flinty90 said:


> lol sorry bro i feel i scarred you for life with that comparison pmsl !!!
> View attachment 90186


Yeah, before you cvnts I thought I looked cool a funk in that picture. With hindsight, I look like a rake, lol. But tbf I was pretty well starving myself.


----------



## luther1

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, before you cvnts I thought I looked cool a funk in that picture. With hindsight, I look like a rake, lol. But tbf I was pretty well starving myself.


Like a pow in auscwitz


----------



## Uriel

dude....jews left the forum in droves when you joined up


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Like a pow in auscwitz


That's where I recognise him.... Schindlers List


----------



## flinty90

if greenspin works for british gas im fcukin going to p1ss myself ....


----------



## Greenspin

I can sum this all up nicely. Take a seat if you're not already seated from morbid obesity (Uriel):

You all suck balls.


----------



## Uriel

Greenspin said:


> I can sum this all up nicely. Take a seat if you're not already seated from morbid obesity (Uriel):
> 
> You all suck balls.


 :lol:

plus...

errrr

errrr

errrr

invade POLAND

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin said:


> I can sum this all up nicely. Take a seat if you're not already seated from morbid obesity (Uriel):
> 
> You all suck balls.


NOW NOW no ned to get nasty :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> if greenspin works for british gas im fcukin going to p1ss myself ....


Na, VW mate.... Invented the beetle didn't he


----------



## flinty90

Greenspin i had to post this for you its awesome


----------



## Uriel

R0BR0ID said:


> That's where I recognise him.... Schindlers List


goebles fist lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Greenspin i had to post this for you its awesome


Pmsl!

I love all those dubbed videos, quality :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I love all those dubbed videos, quality :lol:


all joking aside, the actual real film is fcukin awesome... the guy that plays hitler is immense if you ever get chance to watch it !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> all joking aside, the actual real film is fcukin awesome... the guy that plays hitler is immense if you ever get chance to watch it !!!


Agreed!

Love it, can't beat Bear Jew


----------



## Glassback

Downfall! You can watch it all on youtube gents. Now get some ****ing weights done. You too Aerial.


----------



## flinty90

Morning Warriors...

well looks like i will be out working like a dog int fcukin rain today..

Back is fcukin not loving me today lol... cnut him..

anyway hoping it clears later cos there is no way im working in this cnut for 10 hours then going on a bike ride in it. if it continues tonight will be a gym session to do some core work ...

have a good day


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning Warriors...
> 
> well looks like i will be out working like a dog int fcukin rain today..
> 
> Back is fcukin not loving me today lol... cnut him..
> 
> anyway hoping it clears later cos there is no way im working in this cnut for 10 hours then going on a bike ride in it. if it continues tonight will be a gym session to do some core work ...
> 
> have a good day


morning flinty. Ironically I'm working inside all day and it's sunny 

Got chest to do later, need to work on bottom part of pecs as they always seem softer than rest of my chest. Starting to feel cycle a bit now which is nice lol. Have a good day and don't get to wet. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> morning flinty. Ironically I'm working inside all day and it's sunny
> 
> Got chest to do later, need to work on bottom part of pecs as they always seem softer than rest of my chest. Starting to feel cycle a bit now which is nice lol. Have a good day and don't get to wet. X


when you say your going to work on bottom part of pecs how do you do that ???


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> when you say your going to work on bottom part of pecs how do you do that ???


Been advised to do more decline bench press, cable flys with the cables on bottom setting so I'm pulling up at an angle and also do more cross bench pull overs. Any other tips? X


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> when you say your going to work on bottom part of pecs how do you do that ???


Good question - I always wondered about how you work upper pectoral but it seems seated press or wide arm press ups are best.

Would lower pec be worked better with a closer grip on bench?


----------



## Richie186

Glassback said:


> Good question - I always wondered about how you work upper pectoral but it seems seated press or wide arm press ups are best.
> 
> Would lower pec be worked better with a closer grip on bench?


Makes sense I guess. I'll try that later as well.


----------



## Queenie

Int fckin rain...

... Still gets me now  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

morning c0ck jockeys


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Jockeys


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Been advised to do more decline bench press, cable flys with the cables on bottom setting so I'm pulling up at an angle and also do more cross bench pull overs. Any other tips? X


As with most muscle mate you really cant train individual parts of it. However yes different angles hitting the muscle will develop the muscle better but it will still only develop the muscle as a whole. yes more decline stuff will change the angle perfectly. i find incline gives me more chest height. flat bench just gives the chest more thickness.. decline is the most natural movement for chest hitting the muscle in way that your chest is meant to work.. best to hit it from lots of angles constantly for overall shape and size x


----------



## Replicator

morning ..and where is thee flintertainment today !


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> As with most muscle mate you really cant train individual parts of it. However yes different angles hitting the muscle will develop the muscle better but it will still only develop the muscle as a whole. yes more decline stuff will change the angle perfectly. i find incline gives me more chest height. flat bench just gives the chest more thickness.. decline is the most natural movement for chest hitting the muscle in way that your chest is meant to work.. best to hit it from lots of angles constantly for overall shape and size x


Cheers mate. I'll keep mixing it up on chest and see if I progress. Reps due (when I can) x


----------



## flinty90

well what a fcukin day, been p1ss wet through nearly all of it barring last hour ... not sure if i want to go out on bike and get fcukin soaked again...

might go to gym for come core mmmm or should i have a day off


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well what a fcukin day, been p1ss wet through nearly all of it barring last hour ... not sure if i want to go out on bike and get fcukin soaked again...
> 
> might go to gym for come core mmmm or should i have a day off


Prob a bit wet for the old treader,so go and do some core you Cnut. Shoulders for me at 7


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> well what a fcukin day, been p1ss wet through nearly all of it barring last hour ... not sure if i want to go out on bike and get fcukin soaked again...
> 
> might go to gym for come core mmmm or should i have a day off


Get some core work done mate, you'll feel better for it. X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Agreed, get those abs popping flints


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> well what a fcukin day, been p1ss wet through nearly all of it barring last hour ... not sure if i want to go out on bike and get fcukin soaked again...
> 
> might go to gym for come core mmmm or should i have a day off


Gym, definitely. Get yourself moving


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> Prob a bit wet for the old treader,so go and do some core you Cnut. Shoulders for me at 7


Do you train legs at all, Luther? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Leigh L said:


> Do you train legs at all, Luther? :whistling:


The cvnt has no legs:lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well what a fcukin day, been p1ss wet through nearly all of it barring last hour ... not sure if i want to go out on bike and get fcukin soaked again...
> 
> might go to gym for come core mmmm or should i have a day off


Static bike at gym is not wet like your one pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Been advised to do more decline bench press, cable flys with the cables on bottom setting so I'm pulling up at an angle and also do more cross bench pull overs. Any other tips? X


Dips


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> Do you train legs at all, Luther? :whistling:


You cheeky Ho, Saturday is legs day


----------



## dipdabs

Um a fukin cyclist took off half my wing mirror today. Definately going to start running the cnuts over!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

Kaywoodham said:


> Um a fukin cyclist took off half my wing mirror today. Definately going to start running the cnuts over!!!!!


Give them some room then lassie, they are not meant to just cycle between the yellow lines :lol:


----------



## flinty90

decided to fcuk off out on bike, did a good 11 miles. was raining but still enjoyed it ... another 790 calories burned,, just going to grab some chicken and a bit of veg now and chill out X


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Um a fukin cyclist took off half my wing mirror today. Definately going to start running the cnuts over!!!!!


yeah give us some fcukin room you [email protected] lol x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well what a fcukin day, been p1ss wet through nearly all of it barring last hour ... not sure if i want to go out on bike and get fcukin soaked again...
> 
> might go to gym for come core mmmm or should i have a day off


Day off ........recover and grow


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Day off ........recover and grow


lol too late i did cardio lol...

legs tomorrow SH!!!T !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> lol too late i did cardio lol...
> 
> legs tomorrow SH!!!T !!!


 :lol: give the fvckers lalldy :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Um I was stationary the silly cow rode into my car!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Um I was stationary the silly cow rode into my car!


you were parked on the fcukin Kerb pmsl


----------



## Replicator

Kaywoodham said:


> Um I was stationary the silly cow rode into my car!


ahhhh


----------



## dipdabs

No I was in a traffic jam in the middle of Cardiff city centre. I was fuming that the traffic finally started moving as I was about to get out and rip her head off! Lol


----------



## George-Bean

WB Mr FLintmiester ;-D


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> No I was in a traffic jam in the middle of Cardiff city centre. I was fuming that the traffic finally started moving as I was about to get out and rip her head off! Lol


what time of the month is it?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> No I was in a traffic jam in the middle of Cardiff city centre. I was fuming that the traffic finally started moving as I was about to get out and rip her head off! Lol


TREEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## dipdabs

Umm don't tell me you guys wouldn't feel the same if someone done it to your car? You aren't going to get out and give them a hug are u lol


----------



## Replicator

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm don't tell me you guys wouldn't feel the same if someone done it to your car? You aren't going to get out and give them a hug are u lol


Yes ..I would say I hope you didnt injure yourself , while tearing my mirror off ....would you like a lift to your final destination dear person..........Im just all heart you see 

mabye you would benifit from some anger management classess Kay :lol:

Morning Flinty


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Bro!

Have a good legs session  x


----------



## dipdabs

Whatever rep lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Flinty dude, who's cut out of that avi pic?? lol...nice mohawk inaw.


----------



## Leigh

Afternoon Flinty

Hope you're having a good day and the legs take a hammering xx


----------



## Replicator

LEGS !!!!!!!!!!...........thats all


----------



## Richie186




----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 90298


lol ...

I dont skip fcukin leg day bro....lol


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Flinty dude, who's cut out of that avi pic?? lol...nice mohawk inaw.


who have i cut out ??? that would be the person im standing next too lol !!!

and thanks X


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> who have i cut out ??? that would be the person im standing next too lol !!!
> 
> and thanks X


Yes it would seem that way you mohawk'd maniac, lol.


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Yes it would seem that way you mohawk'd maniac, lol.


its my wife i think or my mum !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> its my wife i think or my mum !!!


Would be good idea to know who that is since your arm looks like it's going down to the buttox area, lol 

Hows yer training going bro??


----------



## Fatboy80

flinty90 said:


> its my wife i think or my mum !!!


Bit worrying if you can't tell the difference! You haven't got 11 toes have you?!


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Would be good idea to know who that is since your arm looks like it's going down to the buttox area, lol
> 
> Hows yer training going bro??


LOL yes i dont want to mix those two up in bed do i pmsl ..

Training is fcukin flying bro, changed things around a bit from what i used to do with Replicator, Ming and biglbs help. so really getting plenty of rest days but hitting the training hard and heavy, and i like it .

how are you doing bro not seen you about for a while !!!



Fatboy80 said:


> Bit worrying if you can't tell the difference! You haven't got 11 toes have you?!


11 toes yes actually have you aswell ???

and i cant tell difference cos i just cant be a44ed to find the photo again to see which one it was... from the little glimpse i have on avi i think it was my mum ...


----------



## flinty90

yes it was my mum and uncle


----------



## Richie186

Lol. I know mate. Just got sent that pic while legs were being mentioned on your thread. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I know mate. Just got sent that pic while legs were being mentioned on your thread. X


lol mate i would fcukin stop training altogether if i looked that out of balance and my legs looked that sh1t lol


----------



## Redbeard85

well, it could be awkward...depends on your area or country of residence..lol

That's great dude, I'll be keeping an eye in here and see what you routine is like. You getting good gains?

Am getting there mate, still mixing training around abit, trying to figure a decent routine out...

Av been hiding bro, scared to put pics of my frail body up, lol


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> well, it could be awkward...depends on your area or country of residence..lol
> 
> That's great dude, I'll be keeping an eye in here and see what you routine is like. You getting good gains?
> 
> Am getting there mate, still mixing training around abit, trying to figure a decent routine out...
> 
> Av been hiding bro, scared to put pics of my frail body up, lol


your looking fcukin well matey .... and im not gaining as im in slight defecit trying to tighten up for my holidays, but my strentgh is really boosted and my size is maintaining whilst im leaning out so i cant complain really !!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> your looking fcukin well matey .... and im not gaining as im in slight defecit trying to tighten up for my holidays, but my strentgh is really boosted and my size is maintaining whilst im leaning out so i cant complain really !!


Just having a touch of Man-orexai atm bro...I think it's cut making me look smaller but more ripped, lol.

You still as natural as ever dude?? lol!! You putting up new pics?


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Just having a touch of Man-orexai atm bro...I think it's cut making me look smaller but more ripped, lol.
> 
> You still as natural as ever dude?? lol!! You putting up new pics?


yes mate im 100 % natty , till i put my gear in of course lol...

i put some pics up from a couple of weeks ago must be about 100 pages back now bro lol !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Lol, I knew you we're always a natty scum...until the needle goes in.

Fook sake, a hunner pages back!! am away on wee quest....


----------



## Redbeard85

Lol, don't know which way from a hunner I should go...al wait for your next pic post since am back noo


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Lol, don't know which way from a hunner I should go...al wait for your next pic post since am back noo


will post them again for you mate , these are from june X


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> yes it was my mum and uncle
> 
> View attachment 90308


shwing h34r:


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Redbeard85

So ye just looking to get it all tight now bro? Ye don't look like your carrying a lot of weight, but once you've did that cut dude, your gonna look pretty big!


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> So ye just looking to get it all tight now bro? Ye don't look like your carrying a lot of weight, but once you've did that cut dude, your gonna look pretty big!


i was still 242 pounds in weight there mate. im down to about 234 pounds at the minute, still got a long way to go but im happy that im not losing size but leaning out...

its a fcukin world apart from where i was 18 months ago bro so that is all progress (TO ME) X


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> i was still 242 pounds in weight there mate. im down to about 234 pounds at the minute, still got a long way to go but im happy that im not losing size but leaning out...
> 
> its a fcukin world apart from where i was 18 months ago bro so that is all progress (TO ME) X


Thats great progress mate...atleast ye didn't ****ing throw the towel in a few months into training like most do, lol. Looking forward to see the end of this cut bro..get on it!


----------



## corporates

flinty90 said:


> i was still 242 pounds in weight there mate. im down to about 234 pounds at the minute, still got a long way to go but im happy that im not losing size but leaning out...
> 
> its a fcukin world apart from where i was 18 months ago bro so that is all progress (TO ME) X


I'm around 270 at the moment flinty, some of these guys don't understand how hard it is to move a few pounds when you are right up there. But as i read your thread it still gives me inspiration mate. well appreciated.

Regards

Corporates


----------



## flinty90

corporates said:


> I'm around 270 at the moment flinty, some of these guys don't understand how hard it is to move a few pounds when you are right up there. But as i read your thread it still gives me inspiration mate. well appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Corporates


thanks mate, and 270 is still lightweight baby lol  ..

when i started i was well over 300 pounds plus bro ,


----------



## corporates

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate, and 270 is still lightweight baby lol  ..
> 
> when i started i was well over 300 pounds plus bro ,


Have been there too, after a car accident stopped me doing the gym, so am well down now compared to before....you are an inspiration to me mate and i like reading this thread as i see similarities.PS, im 44 and you look like my 18 year old son Tom with the haircut.. :lol:

Thanks

Corporates


----------



## Queenie

Hello flinty, just thought I'd pop in and check u hadn't forgotten about me 

Just off to train! Can't wait.

Having wholewheat pasta today with my meals... Lovely change from sweet spuds  mmmmm yums.

Speak later xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Hello flinty, just thought I'd pop in and check u hadn't forgotten about me
> 
> Just off to train! Can't wait.
> 
> Having wholewheat pasta today with my meals... Lovely change from sweet spuds  mmmmm yums.
> 
> Speak later xx


You soppy git LOL
View attachment 90334


----------



## biglbs

All going swimmingly in here mate!


----------



## Replicator

corporates said:


> Have been there too, after a car accident stopped me doing the gym, so am well down now compared to before....you are an inspiration to me mate and i like reading this thread as i see similarities.PS, im 44 and you look like my 18 year old son Tom with the haircut.. :lol:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Corporates


Still thinks hes 18 m8 :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> You soppy git LOL
> View attachment 90334


Fell on deaf ears unfortunately lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Fell on deaf ears unfortunately lol xx


gimme chance ffs lol i been busy training aswell ya know X


----------



## flinty90

Legs im fcuked, i think biking is deffo having a negative impact on my actual training session legs wise but im not fussed as such as i get more from biking than training legs with higher weights ... at least im still training them ...

so started off

Hamstring curls (p scarb fashion)

2 sets 12 reps

ham curls normal

2 sets 12 reps

leg extensions

15 @70 kg

12 @80 kg

10 @90 kg

8 @ 100 kg

leg press (incline laying press)

12 x 127 kg

10 x 140 kg

10 x 160 kg

8 x 175.25 kg (stack)

calf raises

3 sets 15 reps holding for a second at top of movement

all done at 175.25 kg

legs are in bits but like i say i think biking yesterday has fatigued them no end...

all good though ..

doing chest and shoulders tomorrow as i want to go fishing friday !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> gimme chance ffs lol i been busy training aswell ya know X


Aw I know. Was only joking with ya xx


----------



## George-Bean

Looking damn good (no ****) there Flintster!


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Looking damn good (no ****) there Flintster!


That is defo ****


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> That is defo ****


meh, from the woman who tried to chat up a chick in the changing room at the gym lol


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> meh, from the woman who tried to chat up a chick in the changing room at the gym lol


I see her walking up the road today, I nearly stopped and asked if she wanted a lift... Then I realised it wasn't dark lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I see her walking up the road today, I nearly stopped and asked if she wanted a lift... Then I realised it wasn't dark lol


then you realised you were driving up the kerb again looking like a cnut lol X


----------



## flinty90

Morning folks...

Chest and shoulders day today, looking forward to it..

My back is fcukin mashed still from other day and now my legs are fcuked from yesterday lol .. isnt this game supposed to make us feel better lol...

Decided tomorrow afternoon before i go fishing i will go for a game of badminton, not been for months so im looking forward to that..

Qeue all the gay , ****** only girls play that sh1t sport comments ..

but i dont care, your all fcukin HOMOS anyway XX


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning folks...
> 
> Chest and shoulders day today, looking forward to it..
> 
> My back is fcukin mashed still from other day and now my legs are fcuked from yesterday lol .. isnt this game supposed to make us feel better lol...
> 
> Decided tomorrow afternoon before i go fishing i will go for a game of badminton, not been for months so im looking forward to that..
> 
> Qeue all the gay , ****** only girls play that sh1t sport comments ..
> 
> but i dont care, your all fcukin HOMOS anyway XX


I play rugby every week mate. I spend the whole match laying on top of other men. Doesn't get much more **** than that! Lol. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> I play rugby every week mate. I spend the whole match laying on top of other men. Doesn't get much more **** than that! Lol. X


yeah i used to play rugby too mate lol.. it was far to gay for me , so i played Hockey instead.. the skirt looks so much better on me X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> yeah i used to play rugby too mate lol.. it was far to gay for me , so i played Hockey instead.. the skirt looks so much better on me X


Lol. Bet you've got a pony tail at the back of that Mohawk haven't you!? X


----------



## Queenie

Nothing wrong with badminton! Better than sitting on your bit bot doing sod all 

Have a good chest and shoulders sesh flinty xx


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning folks...
> 
> Chest and shoulders day today, looking forward to it..
> 
> My back is fcukin mashed still from other day and now my legs are fcuked from yesterday lol .. isnt this game supposed to make us feel better lol...
> 
> Decided tomorrow afternoon before i go fishing i will go for a game of badminton, not been for months so im looking forward to that..
> 
> Qeue all the gay , ****** only girls play that sh1t sport comments ..
> 
> but i dont care, your all fcukin HOMOS anyway XX


Don't forget to try and lose,it is the 'in'thing bro!


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love you all...every last fcking ugly one of you guys...  X


----------



## flinty90

Morning late comers lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning late comers lol...


Some of us have been training......


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Morning late comers lol...


Some of us have been sleeping


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Some of us have been sleeping


I slept. woke up to a blow job. and off to work lol... great days x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I slept. woke up to a blow job. and off to work lol... great days x


You been crashing at Luther's?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You been crashing at Luther's?


I wished lol...


----------



## luther1

The staffy gives one hell of a nosh


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The staffy gives one hell of a nosh


Do you chum up the old chap first or does the dog go straight for it?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you chum up the old chap first or does the dog go straight for it?


The dog thinks its a giant dinosaur bone.btw,chum have gone bust,theyve had to call in the retrievers


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The dog thinks its a giant dinosaur bone.btw,chum have gone bust,theyve had to call in the retrievers


Pmsl x 2


----------



## Rykard

hope you're going to play badders properly.. none of this serving into the net [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Right you neanderthals chest and shudders toneet ...

off to gym in 5 minutes to train 2 of my lads !! will be training myself at 6

hope you have all had a good day, anyone else training ??


----------



## luther1

Chest and tris tonight for the gifted one!


----------



## Richie186

Back for me tonight. May throw in traps for good measure. X


----------



## Queenie

Rest day for me  x


----------



## Tassotti

What is up Flinty ?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Right you neanderthals chest and shudders toneet ...
> 
> off to gym in 5 minutes to train 2 of my lads !! will be training myself at 6
> 
> hope you have all had a good day, anyone else training ??


nope I am recouperating and recovering and will not be training again till saturday


----------



## corporates

what a coincidence, me too...but the mrs is complaining that im blowing chunks in mine, she has a sensitive throat....lol



flinty90 said:


> I slept. woke up to a blow job. and off to work lol... great days x


I hope rxqueenie doesnt give me a like in this thread, then i would know im just damn dirty.


----------



## Replicator

corporates said:


> what a coincidence, me too...but the mrs is complaining that im blowing chunks in mine, she has a sensitive throat....lol



View attachment 90410


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> I slept. woke up to a blow job. and off to work lol... great days x


You must take the dog out for a walk more,poor thing,get some bonio's or the like....


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> I slept. woke up to a blow job. and off to work lol... great days x


Flinty, you musta known where that was going to go lol.


----------



## flinty90

Chest and shoulders , started with chest this week will start with shoulders next week....

Low incline Smith press

12 x 110 kg

10 x 130 kg

6 x 150 kg

25 x 70 kg holding just before lockout for 5 seconds after every 5th rep (murder)

Pec Deck

12 x 57.25 kg

10 x 65 kg

8 x 72.5 kg all very strict no throwing etc

Shoulders

rear delt flies

12 x 40 kg

10 x 50 kg

8 x 65 kg

seated side lat raises

20 x 9kg db's

15 x 9 kg - 5 x 7 kg

7 x 6 kg - 7 x 7 kg - 7 x 9 kg

isolateral DB raises started from 6 reps

20 kg DBs finished off with 10 full presses after pyramid (fcukin had nothing left) awesome

Shrugs

2 sets 20 reps with 130 kg

Job done, great last session of week , now rest time and grow, Badminton tomorrow fishing saturday morning and mountain bike ride sunday ...


----------



## Replicator

Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

How's the shoulder now Flints ?


----------



## George-Bean

When do I shrug? reps on the workout mate.


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> How's the shoulder now Flints ?


mate its like a new shoulder bro. ever since stopping cable crossovers its just gone from strength to strength... i still wouldnt want to really push it to the same as i used to but for what im doing at the minute its well capable..

hows yours doing bro ??


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> When do I shrug? reps on the workout mate.


errrm dunno when do you shrug lol ???


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> How's the shoulder now Flints ?


Hi Radar ...I was going to ask the same thing by the by


----------



## Tassotti

flinty90 said:


> mate its like a new shoulder bro. ever since stopping cable crossovers its just gone from strength to strength... i still wouldnt want to really push it to the same as i used to but for what im doing at the minute its well capable..
> 
> hows yours doing bro ??


Slow ! :cursing:


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Slow ! :cursing:


dont worry mate you will be on it soon enough, i know its fcukin hard bro but patience will be your best friend X


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Slow ! :cursing:





flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate you will be on it soon enough, i know its fcukin hard bro but patience will be your best friend X


nearly 6 months now since I tore my tendons and ripped the tricep muscle up so I know about SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ..patience is the key and time is a great healer :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

I quite like the nickname Radar 

Patience has never been my strong point.

It's almost three years since the start of this shoulder problem !!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thanks guys, i will try to keep it all informative ....
> 
> dinner tonight is a beef joint with some veg... looking forward to some BEEF lol...


Every time i load this thread this comes up,does my swede in!


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> I quite like the nickname Radar
> 
> Patience has never been my strong point.
> 
> It's almost three years since the start of this shoulder problem !!!!!!!!!


yea ..nothing wrong with Radar Tass........the thing is you have to turn it around and be thankful for what you do have rather than moaning about what ails you .....dont mean that in a cheeky way but what i mean is how i can only walk about 2 miles , (arthritis) any more and they start to throb like toothache but instead of moaning about only being able to walk two miles . I turn it around and think how lucky I am that I can still walk 2 miles because there are thousands who cant walk at all........same with my arm , Im so gald I have an arm that will heal ....some folks dont have arms at all........its psychology I know but to be any other way is to be a very despondent person all their life. pesonally I d rather be happy and think how lucky I am in contrast to millions of others

Sermon over LOL


----------



## Greshie

Replicator said:


> yea ..nothing wrong with Radar Tass........the thing is you have to turn it around and be thankful for what you do have rather than moaning about what ails you .....dont mean that in a cheeky way but what i mean is how i can only walk about 2 miles , (arthritis) any more and they start to throb like toothache but instead of moaning about only being able to walk two miles . I turn it around and think how lucky I am that I can still walk 2 miles because there are thousands who cant walk at all........same with my arm , Im so gald I have an arm that will heal ....some folks dont have arms at all........its psychology I know but to be any other way is to be a very despondent person all their life. pesonally I d rather be happy and think how lucky I am in contrast to millions of others
> 
> Sermon over LOL


Wish I could rep you for this, but need to spread the love first!


----------



## Replicator

Greshie said:


> Wish I could rep you for this, but need to spread the love first!


 just wanting to is good enought for me Greshie ................ :beer:


----------



## George-Bean

Ill rep ya for him, I got spare tonight ;-D


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Ill rep ya for him, I got spare tonight ;-D


Thanks G B


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little love eggs... up early for me even though i not at work today, but its lovely weather outside and the sun was shining into the bedroom and i have bike to sort out , Gearsl slipping etc so them cnuts at halfords can srt the fcuker out lol £500 for a bike and i can only use 9 gears out of the 27 lol...

then i am going to go on a bit of a shopping spree (in the fishing tackle shop) need to get a bit better set up for my river fishing , as i normally do a lot of lake carp fising there is some stuff to sort for that..

It was my daughters 17 th birthday yesterday bloody made me feel old lol.. she is on holiday at the minute with my parents and my son. so cant wait fr her to get back so i can take her shopping and spoil her, she has made me so proud as she is a fcukin great lass. but i do miss her being my little baby. even though she will always be my little girl ...

im aching very well in my legs, chest,back and shoulders today lol... i think badminton at half 12 should stretch me off nicely...

have a good day babies


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning my little love eggs... up early for me even though i not at work today, but its lovely weather outside and the sun was shining into the bedroom and i have bike to sort out , Gearsl slipping etc so them cnuts at halfords can srt the fcuker out lol £500 for a bike and i can only use 9 gears out of the 27 lol...
> 
> then i am going to go on a bit of a shopping spree (in the fishing tackle shop) need to get a bit better set up for my river fishing , as i normally do a lot of lake carp fising there is some stuff to sort for that..
> 
> It was my daughters 17 th birthday yesterday bloody made me feel old lol.. she is on holiday at the minute with my parents and my son. so cant wait fr her to get back so i can take her shopping and spoil her, she has made me so proud as she is a fcukin great lass. but i do miss her being my little baby. even though she will always be my little girl ...
> 
> im aching very well in my legs, chest,back and shoulders today lol... i think badminton at half 12 should stretch me off nicely...
> 
> have a good day babies


Morning flintster. Lovely day up here too. Should of taken bike to work bit couldn't be bothered getting my leathers on at 04:50 in the morning. Going to look at a gsxr 1000 later, might just buy it. Hope you get your bike sorted mate. Enjoy your badminton mate, have a good day. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flintster. Lovely day up here too. Should of taken bike to work bit couldn't be bothered getting my leathers on at 04:50 in the morning. Going to look at a gsxr 1000 later, might just buy it. Hope you get your bike sorted mate. Enjoy your badminton mate, have a good day. X


bout time you got your bike out and came and met me on the fcuker then bro ... we will go for a blast ..


----------



## Richie186

Sounds good mate. I should be getting a 1000 in the next few weeks regardless. It's not that far down to you. Hope we get a sunny September so I can nip down. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sounds good mate. I should be getting a 1000 in the next few weeks regardless. It's not that far down to you. Hope we get a sunny September so I can nip down. X


normally go to squires mate on a weekend ??


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> normally go to squires mate on a weekend ??


I've been once. My normal blast is from leyburn to hawes. Hell of a road but the police are getting wise to it now. I got £80 fine and 3 points for having my knee down on that road. They said I was riding without due care and attention. Have you tried getting your knee down without paying attention!?!? Cnuts. Lol.


----------



## Queenie

Moooorning fliiiintyyyy xxx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Moooorning fliiiintyyyy xxx


Morning sweetness XXX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Morning sweetness XXX


I am so achy today  in a good way of course! So I feel your pain lol xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I am so achy today  in a good way of course! So I feel your pain lol xx


can i rub your bum cheeks for you X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> can i rub your bum cheeks for you X


Yes please.... Xxx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yes please.... Xxx
> 
> View attachment 90446


sh1t babe i knew you were doing well but i didnt realise you had done that well !! X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> sh1t babe i knew you were doing well but i didnt realise you had done that well !! X


I know! I have a waist! 

Now rub my bum xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I know! I have a waist!
> 
> Now rub my bum xx


yes chick are you sure its not photoshopped ??? cos im sure you couldnt get that much smaller in such a short space of time pmsl X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

morning biatches


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes chick are you sure its not photoshopped ??? cos im sure you couldnt get that much smaller in such a short space of time pmsl X


Look that's hard work and dedication right there! See me on the stairs? Walking up them? That's part of my workout xx


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> morning biatches


Morning credible one xx


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> morning biatches


morning you 230 odd pound hunk of pre manliness lol !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> morning you 230 odd pound hunk of pre manliness lol !!


pre-manliness? have i dropped it on the road somewhere or am i about to gain some? 

Ahhh your words melt my concrete heart


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> pre-manliness? have i dropped it on the road somewhere or am i about to gain some?
> 
> Ahhh your words melt my concrete heart


Maybe u need to prove your manliness or there's some sort of initiation ceremony? Xx


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> pre-manliness? have i dropped it on the road somewhere or am i about to gain some?
> 
> Ahhh your words melt my concrete heart


sorry lol PURE i missed the U lol what a difference U makes X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Maybe u need to prove your manliness or there's some sort of initiation ceremony? Xx


i feel put out... maybe i need to do a back to back spartacus and gladiator/300 movie-thon, scratch my balls 100x, 50 push ups, belch at the top of my vocal cord ability, squeeze a girls ass and yell fck yeah?


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> i feel put out... maybe i need to do a back to back spartacus and gladiator/300 movie-thon, scratch my balls 100x, 50 push ups, belch at the top of my vocal cord ability, squeeze a girls ass and yell fck yeah?


Squeeze? No, no, SLAP! X


----------



## Uriel

i cant work this journal out??

all **** and moaning and serious training one week and fuking tripe the next???

At least mine is fuking tripe EVERY week lol

Morning homos


----------



## Queenie

Morning uri x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

consistantly FUBAR


----------



## flinty90

you dont need to work this journal out bro , it fcukin levels us all !!!


----------



## flinty90

off to hit a shuttlec0ck into the net to claim an easy next round win pmsl ... then will play badminton X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> off to hit a shuttlec0ck into the net to claim an easy next round win pmsl ... then will play badminton X


i dont care how much you protest otherwise....baddmington is a ******* game lol


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Morning my little love eggs... up early for me even though i not at work today, but its lovely weather outside and the sun was shining into the bedroom and i have bike to sort out , Gearsl slipping etc so them cnuts at halfords can srt the fcuker out lol £500 for a bike and i can only use 9 gears out of the 27 lol...
> 
> then i am going to go on a bit of a shopping spree (in the fishing tackle shop) need to get a bit better set up for my river fishing , as i normally do a lot of lake carp fising there is some stuff to sort for that..
> 
> It was my daughters 17 th birthday yesterday bloody made me feel old lol.. she is on holiday at the minute with my parents and my son. so cant wait fr her to get back so i can take her shopping and spoil her, she has made me so proud as she is a fcukin great lass. but i do miss her being my little baby. even though she will always be my little girl ...
> 
> im aching very well in my legs, chest,back and shoulders today lol... i think badminton at half 12 should stretch me off nicely...
> 
> have a good day babies


Phuck of man yer still a young buck :lol: ......my eldest Daughter has just turned 33 in June mg:


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i dont care how much you protest otherwise....baddmington is a ******* game lol


For cnuts


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i dont care how much you protest otherwise....baddmington is a ******* game lol


Get fcuked ya cnut.. at least i can drag myself round a court for an hour ...

you have a heart attack putting your fcukin white socks on.. you need help with the sandals after lmfao X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Get fcuked ya cnut.. at least i can drag myself round a court for an hour ...
> 
> you have a heart attack putting your fcukin white socks on.. you need help with the sandals after lmfao X


at least i'd die a mans death not a fuking office girls u gay crosdressing shuttlecock hitting plum


----------



## Uriel

i'd love to hear what and you badders chums say after a game....upping each other and saying how hardcore it was:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> at least i'd die a mans death not a fuking office girls u gay crosdressing shuttlecock hitting plum


a Mans death ??? fcukin white socks and sandals ??? GTFO x


----------



## Uriel

talking about a particularly hard flick up off the floor that looked "ACE"

Its what fat kids at school play when they cant do a proper sport


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> talking about a particularly hard flick up off the floor that looked "ACE"
> 
> Its what fat kids at school play when they cant do a proper sport


And you even got left out of badminton pmsl , i can feel the fcukin schoolboy hatred watching the fat kids play when you were sat with the fatter kids cos they really didnt dare let you fcukin run around for fear of sudden death pmsl XX


----------



## Uriel

i played ruby with the hard kids - you fuking tea stain


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> i played ruby with the hard kids - you fuking tea stain


Ruby? Local bike I'm guessing?!


----------



## Uriel

R0BR0ID said:


> Ruby? Local bike I'm guessing?!


g less rugby......even tougher than rugby lol


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> g less rugby......even tougher than rugby lol


Sounds it lol


----------



## flinty90

yeah Uri i played Rugby aswell but it was too gay .... men all touching each other and stuff, that was just in the changing rooms before the game...

Anyway be quiet olympicbadminton is on, its china versus china, i hope great britain win lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah Uri i played Rugby aswell but it was too gay .... men all touching each other and stuff, that was just in the changing rooms before the game...
> 
> Anyway be quiet olympicbadminton is on, its china versus china, i hope great britain win lol


Pmsl China V China! Bet they're roided up the cnuts!


----------



## flinty90

OK watching womens weighlifting now, and there is no fcukin way that some of these women arent on gear or havent been on gear.,.. so what are the rulings are they ok to take gear but they need to be clear of it by the competition, are some gears allowed or what, but they are not natural for a fcukin fact so how do they get around it ~(serious question)


----------



## Ginger Ben

I reckon they must use short Esters to get it clear fast. Maybe they wait ubtil a random drug test, pass that then blast a load of fast gear for a few weeks then come off again?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> OK watching womens weighlifting now, and there is no fcukin way that some of these women arent on gear or havent been on gear.,.. so what are the rulings are they ok to take gear but they need to be clear of it by the competition, are some gears allowed or what, but they are not natural for a fcukin fact so how do they get around it ~(serious question)


as long as they are clear fo the comps Flinty they are fine ...........but I bet they will be on gear that clears out of the system in 6 months or so leading up to the likes of these comps .


----------



## TELBOR

Defo a good chunk of them have been juicing!!

I reckon they do a 3 year B&C then go on the short esters in the last year running up when selection is lurking.

Then go natty from selection onwards!

Listen to the commentators, how many of them have said 'her coach says she's lifted more in training!' - that's because she's all man back behind the iron curtain lol


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> as long as they are clear fo the comps Flinty they are fine ...........but I bet they will be on gear that clears out of the system in 6 months or so leading up to the likes of these comps .


Bang on they use a lot of aqueous based and oral fast acting gear,i used to be able to get an oral test that only worked for 20-40 mins and was out in 24hrs!


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> ,i used to be able to get an oral test that only worked for 20-40 mins and was out in 24hrs!


oh i fuking bet you did marc almond:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> oh i fuking bet you did marc almond:laugh:


You are so witty mate,i cannot keep up ... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

thanks for the explanation...

anyway both my babies have done great today well done jessica and pendo XX


----------



## George-Bean

I'm loving the Olympics, esp weights n boxing.


----------



## flinty90

put your hands up if your sat at the side of the river trent fishing with a good mate x ( flinty puts hand up)


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> put your hands up if your sat at the side of the river trent fishing with a good mate x ( flinty puts hand up)


ive got better thing to do ...........so not me m8 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> put your hands up if your sat at the side of the river trent fishing with a good mate x ( flinty puts hand up)


............................and foooook it missed another bite.....


----------



## Queenie

Lol  was just gonna ask what your plans are for today... But u already answered  have a good one flinty xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Lol  was just gonna ask what your plans are for today... But u already answered  have a good one flinty xx


he will come home with two sardines and an old boot !!!!
View attachment 90570


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> ive got better thing to do ...........so not me m8 :lol:


whats that change your p1ss bag pmsl

haterz gonna hate x


----------



## dipdabs

Hello


----------



## George-Bean

Who has time for fishing!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Who has time for fishing!


I DO , and its hard earnt time at that ....

bout time i fitted balance into my life ..

so this week i have

been to gym 3 times

been out on mountain bike twice and done over 29 miles

played badminton once

been fishing with a good mate for 6 hours

spent time with my family.

had sex quite a few times

eaten well diet wise

and posted on here with my virtual mates

i still have to go to the pictures this weekend

and get out on motorbike tomorrow for a couple of hours

oh and been to work all week

BALANCE IMO is brilliant and been a long time coming for me ....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> whats that change your p1ss bag pmsl
> 
> haterz gonna hate x


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
View attachment 90597


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> I DO , and its hard earnt time at that ....
> 
> bout time i fitted balance into my life ..
> 
> so this week i have
> 
> been to gym 3 times
> 
> been out on mountain bike twice and done over 29 miles
> 
> played badminton once
> 
> been fishing with a good mate for 6 hours
> 
> spent time with my family.
> 
> had sex quite a few times
> 
> eaten well diet wise
> 
> and posted on here with my virtual mates
> 
> i still have to go to the pictures this weekend
> 
> and get out on motorbike tomorrow for a couple of hours
> 
> oh and been to work all week
> 
> BALANCE IMO is brilliant and been a long time coming for me ....


Well done bro ...bout fvcking time you got your life in order PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Well done bro ...bout fvcking time you got your life in order PMSL


your dam right it is mate, and what a fcukin great fortnight i have had since doing it !!!


----------



## flinty90

On a bit of a downside today just fetched missus car back from garage, it needed some work so just cost me bloomin £450 DOH !!! but at least the car should now last another 2 -3 years i guess


----------



## flinty90

Ok i dont advocate violence especially towards women , but my wife will be going through our fcukin living room window if she continue to p1ss me off tonight!!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Ok i dont advocate violence especially towards women , but my wife will be going through our fcukin living room window if she continue to p1ss me off tonight!!!


oohhh dodgy ..remember this from somewhere :- BALANCE IMO is brilliant and been a long time coming for me ....

because that will go out the window with her :lol:


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Ok i dont advocate violence especially towards women , but my wife will be going through our fcukin living room window if she continue to p1ss me off tonight!!!


What has your wife done to upset you, Mr Flinty?xx


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> he will come home with two sardines and an old boot !!!!
> View attachment 90570


Sounds like he came home to an old boot pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leigh L said:


> What has your wife done to upset you, Mr Flinty?xx


asked him to post a training update in his training journal :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

She wants to know why his hands stink of fish, when she knows he never catches sod all ;-)


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Sounds like he came home to an old boot pmsl





ewen said:


> asked him to post a training update in his training journal :whistling:



View attachment 90649


----------



## biglbs

Happening in a town up north.....


----------



## flinty90

Well it seems balance has to come in all aspects of life, i have managed to chill out and not throw her out the window...

Anyway i did catch a fish today so fcuk you all :tt2:


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> Well it seems balance has to come in all aspects of life, i have managed to chill out and not throw her out the window...
> 
> Anyway i did catch a fish today so fcuk you all :tt2:




I don't think it's going to feed the whole family, Flinty:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> View attachment 90658
> 
> 
> I don't think it's going to feed the whole family, Flinty:whistling:


fcuk me thats a big un ...


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> View attachment 90658
> 
> 
> I don't think it's going to feed the whole family, Flinty:whistling:





flinty90 said:


> fcuk me thats a big un ...


brilliant :lol:


----------



## flinty90

this was the pike i caught yesterday about 6 pounds in weight, went like a train on the river actually... mean looking thing with big teeth lol that was just me


----------



## flinty90

Oh and morning everyone..


----------



## C.Hill

You look scarier than the fcuking pike!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> You look scarier than the fcuking pike!


Thanks mate im trying lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> You look scarier than the fcuking pikey!


fixed ,he does look like one a bit...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> this was the pike i caught yesterday about 6 pounds in weight, went like a train on the river actually... mean looking thing with big teeth lol that was just me
> 
> View attachment 90706


Fcuk me that's an ugly fcuker. Feel sorry for the fish.


----------



## TELBOR

Did you just shout at that fish!!

"Oi, cnut! Out the water for a picture - NOW!!"


----------



## flinty90

fcukin pike wont fcuk with me again lol...


----------



## flinty90

OK so last night was emotional with olympic success , i had tears in my eyes when ennis and mo etc won there golds.

Now knowing what sort of person i am (big ups , and big downs) i wonder how them people pick themselves back up after that sort of euphoria. were talking the best in the world giving the performances of a lifetime...

i would be so fcukin down after something like that i dont know if i would ever be able to come through it ...

I have said it many times, there is nothing that makes me cry more than seeing someone at the top of thier game going something great with there lives..

BEST IN THE WORLD how do you fcukin soak that in ... brilliant


----------



## Richie186

I see what your saying there mate. Bradley wiggins summed it up after he got gold saying its never going to get better than this. I suppose being top athletes they have to get used the highs as well as the lows. I'm with you though, I think if I was mo today I would feel a massive downer knowing my life had reached a pinnacle and I'd never experience that euphoria again. Maybe that's the difference between them and us, they can handle it, I couldn't. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> I see what your saying there mate. Bradley wiggins summed it up after he got gold saying its never going to get better than this. I suppose being top athletes they have to get used the highs as well as the lows. I'm with you though, I think if I was mo today I would feel a massive downer knowing my life had reached a pinnacle and I'd never experience that euphoria again. Maybe that's the difference between them and us, they can handle it, I couldn't. X


Mate i have played a good standard of hockey for over 20 years... last season i captained our 3rd team to win the league it was a last match finale as well it was them or us that won would win the league, we beat them i scored, i was bloeeding from every orifice by the end of the game. i put my absolute fcukin whole heart into that game and so did my team..

after the p1ss up on the saturday night , and maybe a day or 2 after when it had soaked in and subsided i was a fcukin mess for about 2 weeks after.. it really does leave me rock bottom wondering where the next thing is going to come from to give me that lift..

i havent played hockey since that day . thinking about going back this season as i feel very fit etc... ..

but that wa me on my low low level of fame, these guys are on top of the world... and your right thats probably what makes them what they are , and me what i am but fcuk me i really dont think i could handle it ...


----------



## Richie186

Maybe you should play again. Good therapy not to mention good training. Have to get used to winning as well as losing. If we lose on a Saturday there's no point talking to me all day Sunday. My girlfriend hates it because I sulk like a fcuking child. But if we win I often feel sorry for our opponents, especially if we've hammered them. I suppose there's no pleasing people like us! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Maybe you should play again. Good therapy not to mention good training. Have to get used to winning as well as losing. If we lose on a Saturday there's no point talking to me all day Sunday. My girlfriend hates it because I sulk like a fcuking child. But if we win I often feel sorry for our opponents, especially if we've hammered them. I suppose there's no pleasing people like us! Lol


Yes mate winning is a habit..... i dont sulk for sunday if we lost i sulk all week until i got to saturday again to pound the fcuk out of our next opposition lol... and you didnt want to even think about losing twice on the trot ....


----------



## Richie186

That's a winning mentality mate and it's a good thing to have. Part of the British mentally is we seem happy with second best. It's a good thing if we stop thinking like that. I got sick of seeing swimmers on tv this week smiling about coming 6th!! Fcuk off back in the pool and don't come out till your 1st.


----------



## Richie186

Oh by the way. Watched hockey this week. Brutal!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Oh by the way. Watched hockey this week. Brutal!!!!!!


Can be mate, i used to play rugby like you , but i have had more injuries from hockey than i ever had in rugby to be honest !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Can be mate, i used to play rugby like you , but i have had more injuries from hockey than i ever had in rugby to be honest !!!


I believe it mate. I've been playing since I was 6 and the worse thing I've had is a broken cheek bone. Hockey just barbaric!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

whats with the catching of toothy pike Flinty, i thought you were a crafty carper.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> OK so last night was emotional with olympic success , i had tears in my eyes when ennis and mo etc won there golds.
> 
> Now knowing what sort of person i am (big ups , and big downs) i wonder how them people pick themselves back up after that sort of euphoria. were talking the best in the world giving the performances of a lifetime...
> 
> i would be so fcukin down after something like that i dont know if i would ever be able to come through it ...
> 
> I have said it many times, there is nothing that makes me cry more than seeing someone at the top of thier game going something great with there lives..
> 
> BEST IN THE WORLD how do you fcukin soak that in ... brilliant


I couldnt agree more with this ...I was the same and it started with the rowing ........I mean, i dont even like rowing but I was on the edge of my seat watching and roaring at the telly whooping them on...... especially teh one with teh four guys ......it was gladiator like .......all youwould have needed was teh drum beat ....yea awesome stuff m8


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> I couldnt agree more with this ...I was the same and it started with the rowing ........I mean, i dont even like rowing but I was on the edge of my seat watching and roaring at the telly whooping them on...... especially teh one with teh four guys ......it was gladiator like .......all youwould have needed was teh drum beat ....yea awesome stuff m8


I knew i was hooked as i normally say 10,000 metres in olympics is too long a race to be excited about, but i watched every fcukin step last night on the edge of seat and i was never bored once...

i was fcukin amazed that after 25 laps at an average of 62 seconds per 400 metres someone could have that sprint left in there bodies... pure adrenaline and pure fcukin class ...


----------



## flinty90

right im off , been told i have to go to pictures to watch new batman film... see you later !!!


----------



## Richie186

Replicator said:


> I couldnt agree more with this ...I was the same and it started with the rowing ........I mean, i dont even like rowing but I was on the edge of my seat watching and roaring at the telly whooping them on...... especially teh one with teh four guys ......it was gladiator like .......all youwould have needed was teh drum beat ....yea awesome stuff m8


It's the cycling in the velodrome for me. The way the riders eyeball each other before the race and the power they produce without moving their upper body is awesome.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> I knew i was hooked as i normally say 10,000 metres in olympics is too long a race to be excited about, but i watched every fcukin step last night on the edge of seat and i was never bored once...
> 
> i was fcukin amazed that after 25 laps at an average of 62 seconds per 400 metres someone could have that sprint left in there bodies... pure adrenaline and pure fcukin class ...


there's nothing to add here m8 ..youve said it all ................. :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> It's the cycling in the velodrome for me. The way the riders eyeball each other before the race and the power they produce without moving their upper body is awesome.


Absolutely ..........I seen a little of this aswell ..those three girls were awesome


----------



## George-Bean

I love it all, feel very proud to be British at the moment.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> whats with the catching of toothy pike Flinty, i thought you were a crafty carper.


i fish for anything bro when on rivers !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Its definatley emotional watching these GB athletes win the medals, i felt emotional watching ennis win and mo farah but in a good way. Must be the best feeling in the world to win a gold medal in your sport and on home turf


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its definatley emotional watching these GB athletes win the medals, i felt emotional watching ennis win and mo farah but in a good way. Must be the best feeling in the world to win a gold medal in your sport and on home turf


dam right mate... its almost overwhelimng to just see them how they dont break down in fcukin tears when i want to blurt out like a soppy cnut on my sofa in front of my missus , i think if i was them i would fall to the floor and be crying my eyse out for about 10 fcukin hours lol...

good to see ya anyway mate you ok ??


----------



## flinty90

Just got back in from watching the new batman film, thought it was pretty good..

Tom hardy looking big (not ripped just big) also held off smashing all the crap in whilst there lol, waiting for my roast beef to finish cooking now instead of fcukin nachos , mind you at fcukin 8 quid for a tray of nachos ya can fcuk that off !!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

maybe you need to up the test mr flint if your feeling a bit tearful


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> dam right mate... its almost overwhelimng to just see them how they dont break down in fcukin tears when i want to blurt out like a soppy cnut on my sofa in front of my missus , i think if i was them i would fall to the floor and be crying my eyse out for about 10 fcukin hours lol...
> 
> good to see ya anyway mate you ok ??


lol your not alone mate i felt a right soppy cnut watching it and i didnt even watch it live. Looking forward to the 100m final tonight.

Yea not too bad just really busy atm with work, ill have abit more time on my hands in a few weeks so defo up for a training session i told r0br0id aswell. Hows things with you?


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol your not alone mate i felt a right soppy cnut watching it and i didnt even watch it live. Looking forward to the 100m final tonight.
> 
> Yea not too bad just really busy atm with work, ill have abit more time on my hands in a few weeks so defo up for a training session i told r0br0id aswell. Hows things with you?


im doing great at the minute mate , everything is going well ... see how long it lasts lol !!! deffo up for a session mate...


----------



## flinty90

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> maybe you need to up the test mr flint if your feeling a bit tearful


errm i think im on enough bro lol.. just really affects me seeing accomplishment, you wont see me crying ever in sadness its as if i dont have a greiving bone in my body, but success fcuk me im blorting like a right fcukin pansy lol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

thats ok mate.i cried this afternoon when a young girl won the £250k on 'deal or no deal'


----------



## flinty90

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> thats ok mate.i cried this afternoon when a young girl won the £250k on 'deal or no deal'


well thats a little bit gayer than me but not a lot lol


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> errm i think im on enough bro lol.. just really affects me seeing accomplishment, you wont see me crying ever in sadness its as if i dont have a greiving bone in my body, but success fcuk me im blorting like a right fcukin pansy lol


LOL me too ..fvck im gald im not the only one, ive went through more tissues this weekend than a whore on good night out !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Prime moment for me was when Jess Ennis came in first in the last event, thought my chest was gonna pop with pride.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Prime moment for me was when Jess Ennis came in first in the last event, thought my chest was gonna pop with pride.


with you a 100% GB :thumb: there was a lot of this :crying: but for joy :thumbup1: and again thsi afternoon my eyes are all red and fiery LOL


----------



## MURPHYZ

thou shall have a fishy , on a little dishy.



heres a wee little one i caught few year back.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Yoof!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Yoof!


alrate mi duck lol.. im on way to bristol as i type. just a day job though thank fcuk. what you up too .. back session tonight if i get back early enough x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> alrate mi duck lol.. im on way to bristol as i type. just a day job though thank fcuk. what you up too .. back session tonight if i get back early enough x


Bristol!! Unlucky lol

I'm en route to fcuking skegness, then meadowhall this evening! And meadowhall is for work too - long a55 day behind the wheel 

At least the suns out


----------



## flinty90

well i have just learned im back in bristol for next 3 weeks so thats my last 3 weeks of training out the fcukin window before i go on holiday (W4NK)


----------



## MRSTRONG

Plenty gyms in bristol .


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well i have just learned im back in bristol for next 3 weeks so thats my last 3 weeks of training out the fcukin window before i go on holiday (W4NK)


Mother fcuking sh1thouses


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well i have just learned im back in bristol for next 3 weeks so thats my last 3 weeks of training out the fcukin window before i go on holiday (W4NK)


Find a gym down there? One month membership....?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Go to tinytoms gym .


----------



## flinty90

not quite in bristol , actually in patchway !!!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well i have just learned im back in bristol for next 3 weeks so thats my last 3 weeks of training out the fcukin window before i go on holiday (W4NK)


if you want it enough you will find a way :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Borrow the van or take your bike or take your motorbike , plenty options .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> Borrow the van or take your bike or take your motorbike , plenty options .


i will deffo take my mountain bike mate ...

my training though was all fcukin set out with my partner etc so im p1ssed off as much for him as for myself , its not that i wont be able to train its just that its fcuked the plan up ,,. oh well


----------



## flinty90

anyway speaking of bikes halfords just rang and mines ready to be picked up (took her in for a service) ...

also just for information

measured my arms yesterday and they are down by another half inch !!!! cold that was but it must be fat loss , i hope as they still looking better


----------



## luther1

Half an inch fat loss off your arms is a good sign,means more loss around your mid section. Happy days bro


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Half an inch fat loss off your arms is a good sign,means more loss around your mid section. Happy days bro


X2

Good work mate!


----------



## flinty90

as long as its not muscle loss from actually not training arms directly within the new regime im doing, but im sure its not my tri's and bi;s feel solid as if i had been on anavar sort of hard.. so i am thinking its fat X


----------



## Redbeard85

Yer getting there mate, just a machine :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Yer getting there mate, just a machine :thumbup1:


cheers bro..

just picked bike up and told the guy behind counter i hope he has sorted the gears out properly lol cos if im on a hill and the gears slip again i was going to take bike back and ram it up his a$$ lol.... i think he took me serious


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro..
> 
> just picked bike up and told the guy behind counter i hope he has sorted the gears out properly lol cos if im on a hill and the gears slip again i was going to take bike back and ram it up his a$$ lol.... i think he took me serious


LOL!! stop fooking threaten people. Just give em the Rock eyebrow and he'll get the point :sneaky2:


----------



## flinty90

right off to gym to train back , good evening X


----------



## Redbeard85

Have a good one bro :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> as long as its not muscle loss from actually not training arms directly within the new regime im doing, but im sure its not my tri's and bi;s feel solid as if i had been on anavar sort of hard.. so i am thinking its fat X





flinty90 said:


> right off to gym to train back , good evening X


Your arms are about to get thrashed doing back ............and with far more weight than you could train them directly . :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Your arms are about to get thrashed doing back ............and with far more weight than you could train them directly . :thumbup1:


yes your right , and yes your right

Great back session.. just did the normal routine quite heavy and 15 ,12 ,10 rep sets 3 of... wont bother writing it here again ...

going to do chest tomorrow and rest day wednesday !!!

off work tomorrow aswell so thats nice


----------



## Queenie

Hey how's Bristol? X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hey how's Bristol? X


Bristol was sh1t as usual ... not loking forward to being there for 3 weeks from next week x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes your right , and yes your right
> 
> Great back session.. just did the normal routine quite heavy and 15 ,12 ,10 rep sets 3 of... wont bother writing it here again ...
> 
> going to do chest tomorrow and rest day wednesday !!!
> 
> off work tomorrow aswell so thats nice


Brilliant Flinty ...glad it all went well :thumbup1: and chest tomorrow will hammer the triceps


----------



## flinty90

Well at least im not working tomorrow .... might get a few miles under belt on bike... or might just sit on here all day and be enlightened by the trouble i can cause without knowing what i have done lol !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Well at least im not working tomorrow .... might get a few miles under belt on bike... or might just sit on here all day and be enlightened by the trouble i can cause without knowing what i have done lol !!!


One day at work tomorrow then I'm off for a fortnight. Whilst off work I'm going to employ the tactic of keeping the fcuk out of the way!! Lol. The mrs will find jobs got me unless I keep a low profile.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Bristol was sh1t as usual ... not loking forward to being there for 3 weeks from next week x


Nooooo not good  bless ya. You'll get through it! Always do!! X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Nooooo not good  bless ya. You'll get through it! Always do!! X


we will see, perhaps a good time to take a break from all this w4nk anyway


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> we will see, perhaps a good time to take a break from all this w4nk anyway


Me u mean? I can't help being a [email protected] flints...  x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Me u mean? I can't help being a [email protected] flints...  x


no chick not you xx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> no chick not you xx


I know 

Right... Gyms in Bristol... X


----------



## flinty90

Morning fcukwits, just off to do some fasted cardio on mountain bike...

when you say fasted cardio do you lot normally have absolutely zero food or drink before you do it ??

im just thinking if i do 12 miles plus on bike it may hurt quite a lot on the course im thinking about doing , to the point of not managing it lol... will just have to see how i go. trouble is when you have peddled 10 miles away its a fcukin long walk back when ya shattered and starving haha !!!


----------



## Queenie

I have black coffee before AM cardio flints x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Morning fcukwits, just off to do some fasted cardio on mountain bike...
> 
> when you say fasted cardio do you lot normally have absolutely zero food or drink before you do it ??
> 
> im just thinking if i do 12 miles plus on bike it may hurt quite a lot on the course im thinking about doing , to the point of not managing it lol... will just have to see how i go. trouble is when you have peddled 10 miles away its a fcukin long walk back when ya shattered and starving haha !!!


im sure thats how it works ....................morning


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have a sugar free redbull (tesco own brand)

might die from sweetner it seems, its the devil dontcha know lol


----------



## flinty90

ok so bsically apart from some stims (which i cant have) its pretty solidly fasted .. no probs, see how we go,, see ya in 12 - 15 miles lol that will be me panting like a rabid dog on the side of the road after about 6 miles pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have a sugar free redbull (tesco own brand)
> 
> might die from sweetner it seems, its the devil dontcha know lol


It may have an adverse effect on u as your brain is still in development...

 xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> It may have an adverse effect on u as your brain is still in development...
> 
> xx


FPMSL!!! i did enjoy typing that last night *dig dig*


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinster. Nice day for a ride out. Black coffee is good but you don't do caffeine do you? Take a couple of bananas in case you run out of steam 10 miles from home. X


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> FPMSL!!! i did enjoy typing that last night *dig dig*


Notice how I stay out of it.... Lol. Just sat back with my imaginary popcorn x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinster. Nice day for a ride out. Black coffee is good but you don't do caffeine do you? Take a couple of bananas in case you run out of steam 10 miles from home. X


i'd not bring bananas... personally 

fasted cardio is fasted cardio

if it gets hard it gets hard, suck it up soldier, it will get easier as your fitness improves


----------



## Redbeard85

Morning Flinty, fook sake! You're keen young man, great determination for this goal. Yeah, 12miles, take a protein bar for some fuel


----------



## flinty90

ok managed 8 miles was feeling great and on for 16 miles route wise which i think i could have p1ssed..

got a puncture from a thorn and had to cut it short...

not to worry at least i know im ok with the distance.. still burned 700 calories off before breakfast so im happy...

have a quick shower now and go take bike to be sorted, i think i can get some slimy gel stuff pumped into the tyres that stop punctures so will look into that, beter than carrying around an inner tube etc ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

guys at my work are bang into bicycle racing etc, dont get the inner tube gunk as when it comes to replacing the wheel it is a nightmare and a rim write off.

gator skins dont work either, still get punctures.

small road tyres, high psi = nightmare.

always carry 2-3 spare inner tubes and be prepared to swap/change


----------



## flinty90

this is the view i got at 8 miles into ride this morning , and this is the hill i had the puncture at the bottom of lol.. i thought it felt wobbly pmsl !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

fork sake bro :lol: . Did you just not get that all fixed oota the shop? Unlucky, but atleast ye got most of it done :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> fork sake bro :lol: . Did you just not get that all fixed oota the shop? Unlucky, but atleast ye got most of it done :thumb:


well mate it was serviced lol cant do owt about punctures i guess lol... i need to avoid the sharp pointy things lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> guys at my work are bang into bicycle racing etc, dont get the inner tube gunk as when it comes to replacing the wheel it is a nightmare and a rim write off.
> 
> gator skins dont work either, still get punctures.
> 
> small road tyres, high psi = nightmare.
> 
> always carry 2-3 spare inner tubes and be prepared to swap/change


hey mate my mate just told me about a powder they can put in that does a similair thing but doesnt fcuk the rim up ? might have a look the bloke at our pro bikes shop im sure will have the best idea's on what to do for future, i just dont fancy carrying around a few innertubes etc...


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> well mate it was serviced lol cant do owt about punctures i guess lol... i need to avoid the sharp pointy things lol


Lol, they seen ye coming and positioned theirselves well :lol: . The whole forking tracks against ye!! Love yer determination big man, well in!


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Lol, they seen ye coming and positioned theirselves well :lol: . The whole forking tracks against ye!! Love yer determination big man, well in!


lol dam them thorns.. fcukin tyres must be thin as p1ss though to let a little thorn go through it like that... might have to use the steel wheels off my old penny farthing lol


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> lol dam them thorns.. fcukin tyres must be thin as p1ss though to let a little thorn go through it like that... might have to use the steel wheels off my old penny farthing lol


Along that road? good luck to yer baws mate!! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

inner tubes in a ruck sack or a pouch velcro'd onto the frame means no van will need to come fetch you.

but up to you!

yet to meet a cyclist who rides non standard bikes ( unlike the halfords garbage mountain bikes) who doesnt spring a puncture every other day!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> inner tubes in a ruck sack or a pouch velcro'd onto the frame means no van will need to come fetch you.
> 
> but up to you!
> 
> yet to meet a cyclist who rides non standard bikes ( unlike the halfords garbage mountain bikes) who doesnt spring a puncture every other day!


lol you calling my bike garbage lol ....


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> inner tubes in a ruck sack or a pouch velcro'd onto the frame means no van will need to come fetch you.
> 
> but up to you!
> 
> yet to meet a cyclist who rides non standard bikes ( unlike the halfords garbage mountain bikes) who doesnt spring a puncture every other day!


yes i see what your saying bro... if i am ever looking at really going away from home on a ride i will have to look into it.. at the minute though the routes i choose although up to 20 miles plus are still relatively close to home in a round about way.... but yes i deffo need a contingency plan !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> lol you calling my bike garbage lol ....


is it a bog standard halfords mountain £99 bike?

if so...then yes lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> yes i see what your saying bro... if i am ever looking at really going away from home on a ride i will have to look into it.. at the minute though the routes i choose although up to 20 miles plus are still relatively close to home in a round about way.... but yes i deffo need a contingency plan !!


10 miles away from home on a bike ride that went FUBAR, you'll love to have that extra inner tube lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> is it a bog standard halfords mountain £99 bike?
> 
> if so...then yes lol


errm not quite , but if you add on another £400 pounds your getting closer to it lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> 10 miles away from home on a bike ride that went FUBAR, you'll love to have that extra inner tube lol


yes but it means i will have to carry 2 of my mums best spoons around too pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> errm not quite , but if you add on another £400 pounds your getting closer to it lol


there you go Susan, not a cheapo halfords bike then 

What are we talking, entry level Boardman?? Specialised??


----------



## Leigh

Morning Flinty and all peepses in the journal today

Super riding effort there. When it's dry, it's gotta be nicer to get out in the air rather than peddle away on a static.

I did look at getting a static stand thingy so I could use it at home (if it was miserable out) but the bloody things cost a fortune.

The little velcro bag thing (I'm a girly so I think little bags are cute lol), with tubes and tools are no probs to carry (plus small pump of course), if you're going to be serious about biking.

You don't need spoons lol there's little light plastic tool things for levering the tyre.

What's the plan for the rest of your day? You not working?


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Morning Flinty and all peepses in the journal today
> 
> Super riding effort there. When it's dry, it's gotta be nicer to get out in the air rather than peddle away on a static.
> 
> I did look at getting a static stand thingy so I could use it at home (if it was miserable out) but the bloody things cost a fortune.
> 
> The little velcro bag thing (I'm a girly so I think little bags are cute lol), with tubes and tools are no probs to carry (plus small pump of course), if you're going to be serious about biking.
> 
> What's the plan for the rest of your day? You not working?


ayup leigh ... thanks for the support.. not at work today only a couple of hours tomorrow and off all week,, my plans today are to get my a$$ off here, go sort the innertube out on bike, then nip into gym for a cuppa tea, a little bit of shopping , some food and then back to gym later to train a couple of my lads, and then train chest myself XXX

what you up to ?? your poorly arent ya ?


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> there you go Susan, not a cheapo halfords bike then
> 
> What are we talking, entry level Boardman?? Specialised??


its a voodoo mate. very nice bike , on parr with the entry level boardmans i would say.. maybe slightly heavier.... but im a big boy i can take that lol...

and yeah its a mountain bike not specialist tyres wise but there not standard crap either ... there actually same tyre make i had on my motorbike (maxxis)

my mate just bought his super dooper road racer for 11 grand lol... more fool him i think , but he does fcukin miles on it whereas im just a casual rider doing it for cardio instead of sitting in a gym on a stationary one....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

have you still got chunky off road tyres or road tyres?


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> ayup leigh ... thanks for the support.. not at work today only a couple of hours tomorrow and off all week,, my plans today are to get my a$$ off here, go sort the innertube out on bike, then nip into gym for a cuppa tea, a little bit of shopping , some food and then back to gym later to train a couple of my lads, and then train chest myself XXX
> 
> what you up to ?? your poorly arent ya ?


Sounds like a nice week, then! Good day too! Nice to see the training and dedication in there (plus 'balance'!)

I'm catching up with my favourite journals, then making a cuppa and heading back to bed for more rest and snoozes.

yes, poorly-sick.

Day 4 since surgery ... 6 weeks off work ... 3 months minimum off training (yeah, right:whistling But as long as I keep motivated, I'll be fine. Will be using the time for a bit of nutrition education and some training reading.

My boys are off with their dad for a couple of days so it's all peaceful here, home alone. I'd get into mischief if I was feeling better but, sadly, just can't muster the strength.


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> have you still got chunky off road tyres or road tyres?


yeah off road bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Sounds like a nice week, then! Good day too! Nice to see the training and dedication in there (plus 'balance'!)
> 
> I'm catching up with my favourite journals, then making a cuppa and heading back to bed for more rest and snoozes.
> 
> yes, poorly-sick.
> 
> Day 4 since surgery ... 6 weeks off work ... 3 months minimum off training (yeah, right:whistling But as long as I keep motivated, I'll be fine. Will be using the time for a bit of nutrition education and some training reading.
> 
> My boys are off with their dad for a couple of days so it's all peaceful here, home alone. I'd get into mischief if I was feeling better but, sadly, just can't muster the strength.


you chill out babe , no need to be stressing about getting back to things, like you say use it as a learning time, and hatching new plans etc XXX


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> you chill out babe , no need to be stressing about getting back to things, like you say use it as a learning time, and hatching new plans etc XXX


Thanks matey. Best use of my time, I think.

Hope you have a super day today!xx


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Thanks matey. Best use of my time, I think.
> 
> Hope you have a super day today!xx


you too chick...

right off to sort bike out (again) lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

off road tyres and you sprung a puncture off a thorn?! are you sure it wasnt a claw from a sabre tooth tiger?!!

yikes, suprised with that! as a kid i was all over the forest with my bike and only got punctures from skidding too much and tearing the tube apart


----------



## flinty90

well thats sorted, you can buy innertubes with slime already in it so i got one of those also got the old innertube to repair it and will carry it with me just in case...

this stuff doesnt ruin your rims as its in the inner tube so it looks pretty good stuff to be fair...

all we can do is give it a go !!! might get bike back out later and ride to my missus work and meet her to ride back home with her, that will be another 6 miles so im happy with 14 miles today !!!


----------



## flinty90

OK so i have been a good boy, got back on bike and rode to pick missus up from work so did another 9.2 miles making 17.4 miles in total today...

Just had some food , now off to gym in 10 minutes to train lads and then chest about 6 pm ... burned off 1600 calories in cardio today WOOP WOOP !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> OK so i have been a good boy, got back on bike and rode to pick missus up from work so did another 9.2 miles making 17.4 miles in total today...
> 
> Just had some food , now off to gym in 10 minutes to train lads and then chest about 6 pm ... burned off 1600 calories in cardio today WOOP WOOP !!!


good man, that is all.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> OK so i have been a good boy, got back on bike and rode to pick missus up from work so did another 9.2 miles making 17.4 miles in total today...
> 
> Just had some food , now off to gym in 10 minutes to train lads and then chest about 6 pm ... burned off 1600 calories in cardio today WOOP WOOP !!!


whats that about then ...did you give her a barrie home ??


----------



## George-Bean

I think you can get your tires filled with some type of gel that prevents them going down.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I think you can get your tires filled with some type of gel that prevents them going down.


yes mate thats what i bought lol .. have you no t read all 10501 posts pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> whats that about then ...did you give her a barrie home ??


read my other posts you chimp lol... i rode to work with her this morning and went to ride back with her tonight ...


----------



## flinty90

done chest tonight , didnt feel as strong as last wek but to be fair not had the same rest period between back and chest , also done a lot of miles on bike today so maybe fuel was an issue...

still managed 6 reps with 140 kg but i didnt even bother touching the 150 today it would have ust gone down and not back up lol...

never mind still feel like im doing well... things are obviously going to change next week but will play that by ear as and when sort of thing, i know im going to be taking my bike down bristol so will be smashing some mileage in on that ...

anyway big bits of steak for tea tonight yummmmm !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> done chest tonight , didnt feel as strong as last wek but to be fair not had the same rest period between back and chest , also done a lot of miles on bike today so maybe fuel was an issue...
> 
> still managed 6 reps with 140 kg but i didnt even bother touching the 150 today it would have ust gone down and not back up lol...
> 
> never mind still feel like im doing well... things are obviously going to change next week but will play that by ear as and when sort of thing, i know im going to be taking my bike down bristol so will be smashing some mileage in on that ...
> 
> anyway big bits of steak for tea tonight yummmmm !!!


Still bloody good going mate, 140 for 6 isn't to be sniffed at!

Enjoy the steak  x


----------



## luther1

As long as you keep your diet and cardio up you'll be fine don't you think flinty. I wish I could put it on as well as youre losing it


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Still bloody good going mate, 140 for 6 isn't to be sniffed at!
> 
> Enjoy the steak  x


yeah i know bro , im not too dissapointed but ya know when you always have it in your head the weeek after to get a little bit more lol... well lesson learned !!! it rarely happens like that haha !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> As long as you keep your diet and cardio up you'll be fine don't you think flinty. I wish I could put it on as well as youre losing it


yes mate i will do well i think bro .... your doing great mate steady but sure so dont you worry too much either !!!

have some reps as i not given you any for a while !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Wish I could do 140kg ;-D Have some reps.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Wish I could do 140kg ;-D Have some reps.


it will come mate lol.. i wish i could do 150 kg consistently , but to be fair weight really does mean fcuk all for our goals !!!


----------



## luther1

George-Bean said:


> Wish I could do 140kg ;-D Have some reps.


So do I!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> it will come mate lol.. i wish i could do 150 kg consistently , but to be fair weight really does mean fcuk all for our goals !!!


Have to agree with this. My pt can bench 180x6 and he genuinely has the worst chest you've ever seen. I look like I can bench 180 but fcuk that. It's what you look like without your shirt on!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> So do I!


what sort of weight do you do luther ?? just out of interest !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Got to be honest, I just like going to the gym and heaving metal about, I like it when I get new numbers, but it doesn't really matter ;-D although little as it is I am very very proud of my personal bests in squat (135kg x 8) and 3 x 45kg standing overhead press). The squat number is down to your advice Flinty ;-D


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> what sort of weight do you do luther ?? just out of interest !!!


I very rarely do flat bench,I do incline generally but flat flies. Last flat bench was 100 kg for 10,any more weight than that and I buckle. I'm strong on back but very average strength on every other body part


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah i know bro , im not too dissapointed but ya know when you always have it in your head the weeek after to get a little bit more lol... well lesson learned !!! it rarely happens like that haha !!!


Yeah I know too well what that feels like lol

But your progressing mate and that's nothing but a good thing!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I very rarely do flat bench,I do incline generally but flat flies. Last flat bench was 100 kg for 10,any more weight than that and I buckle. I'm strong on back but very average strength on every other body part


i never do flat bench mate either , decline but mainly low incline ...


----------



## C.Hill

3 plate benching! Yes mate!


----------



## biglbs

Love the bench


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> read my other posts you chimp lol... i rode to work with her this morning and went to ride back with her tonight ...


 :lol: ahh, missed the first bit :crying:


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty thinks we are gonna read 30 pages everytime we log on, his journals getting "too" popular ;-)


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Flinty thinks we are gonna read 30 pages everytime we log on, his journals getting "too" popular ;-)


And so you fcukin should lol..

Morning guys, im aching like a mad man today front back up down lol....

i have to drop a van in to work today for an hour , then im off fishing again for the afternoon.. fcuk it , looks like a nice day, and i could do with a nice chill out ....


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> And so you fcukin should lol..
> 
> Morning guys, im aching like a mad man today front back up down lol....
> 
> i have to drop a van in to work today for an hour , then im off fishing again for the afternoon.. fcuk it , looks like a nice day, and i could do with a nice chill out ....


Is it a full rest day or are you training later? By the way, I also have a voodoo bike from halfords and it's been immense!!


----------



## biglbs

Quality of life is the most important factor Imho ood luck mate x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

morning fvckeroo's


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Is it a full rest day or are you training later? By the way, I also have a voodoo bike from halfords and it's been immense!!


im having a full rest day bro...

off fishing now woop woop lol.. and yes the voodoo is fcukin awesome bike mate which model do you have ??? mines the Hoodoo


----------



## Richie186

The marasa. It's only a trek and trail, no suspension on it but I love bombing around on it. I find it better cv than running as it doesn't pound my knees and ankles. Enjoy your rest mate. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> The marasa. It's only a trek and trail, no suspension on it but I love bombing around on it. I find it better cv than running as it doesn't pound my knees and ankles. Enjoy your rest mate. X


thanks bro x


----------



## CJ

How's it hanging flinty ?


----------



## C.Hill

Can't remember if it was you or mingster that wanted a pic of my t-bar equipment in my gym months ago, anyway, here it is-

Old school leverage one


----------



## luther1

C.Hill said:


> Can't remember if it was you or mingster that wanted a pic of my t-bar equipment in my gym months ago, anyway, here it is-
> 
> Old school leverage one


Do you stand at the weight end and do one arm rows, antoinne valiant stylie?


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Can't remember if it was you or mingster that wanted a pic of my t-bar equipment in my gym months ago, anyway, here it is-
> 
> Old school leverage one


nice mate, all you need now is some weight on it :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Do you stand at the weight end and do one arm rows, antoinne valiant stylie?


Not without taking the 4 20's off he doesn't the weakling


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> How's it hanging flinty ?


hello stranger , nice to see you hear mate, im good thanks bro , hows your journey doing matey !!!


----------



## C.Hill

luther1 said:


> Do you stand at the weight end and do one arm rows, antoinne valiant stylie?


Never thought of that lol can't even picture the position?



flinty90 said:


> nice mate, all you need now is some weight on it :thumbup1:


Cnut!


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Can't remember if it was you or mingster that wanted a pic of my t-bar equipment in my gym months ago, anyway, here it is-
> 
> Old school leverage one


We have one of these too. Awkward fvcking thing I think. Giving it another chance Friday, if it fvcks me off ill leave it alone for ever more.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> We have one of these too. Awkward fvcking thing I think. Giving it another chance Friday, if it fvcks me off ill leave it alone for ever more.


I love it at the moment mate, feels real good! Took a bit of getting used to admittedly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> I love it at the moment mate, feels real good! Took a bit of getting used to admittedly.


I find just picking it up to get to the starting position really tweaks my lower back, not in a good way.

Going to try with a belt Friday and see if that helps, think it should.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice new avi BTW looking stacked


----------



## MRSTRONG

C.Hill said:


> Can't remember if it was you or mingster that wanted a pic of my t-bar equipment in my gym months ago, anyway, here it is-
> 
> Old school leverage one


we have 2 of those one has longer handles for the big guys .


----------



## flinty90

ok for you newer guys that wont know him, my good friend CJ has started a journal on here..

Now if you ever need inspiration and to see how far and how fast you can make a difference to your body in a short space of time i urge you to go read this journal and follow it ..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/189765-cjs-first-prep-leeds-plymouth.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> ok for you newer guys that wont know him, my good friend CJ has started a journal on here..
> 
> Now if you ever need inspiration and to see how far and how fast you can make a difference to your body in a short space of time i urge you to go read this journal and follow it ..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/189765-cjs-first-prep-leeds-plymouth.html


didnt dorian yates call him a [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> didnt dorian yates call him a [email protected]


yeah but its Dorian yates lol he can call anyone a [email protected] we dont mind..

plus CJ is actually a [email protected] haha


----------



## CJ

Cheers ears

I am indeed a **** of the highest variety...hence why we click flinty 

You prize cvnt


----------



## CJ

ewen said:


> didnt dorian yates call him a [email protected]


Only because I out gunned him


----------



## MRSTRONG

CJ said:


> Only because I out gunned him


yeah i seen that mate :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

Fishing again eh, bet ya spent all day watching the Olympics, you'll be suffering from ennis elbow next.


----------



## flinty90

i have actually got tennis elbow mate, its fcukin killing...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i have actually got tennis elbow mate, its fcukin killing...


That's [email protected] cramp you tosser


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's [email protected] cramp you tosser


Joke if you must , but im concerned


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> i have actually got tennis elbow mate, its fcukin killing...


I've got "Pendleton palm". Think that's similar to ennis elbow.


----------



## George-Bean

Mine stopped with crondroitin. It fekken hurt,


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tries cissus?


----------



## lxm

So this is home.. ?


----------



## flinty90

lxm said:


> So this is home.. ?


yes its like the fcukin batcave in here ... welcome back lol


----------



## Queenie

Morning flintyyyyyyy!

Is this big bear fella a member on here? (reading CJ's journal - not a random question lol) x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he's a member on TM


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> he's a member on TM


Oh ok, cheers boss  x


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> he's a member on TM


^^^^^ i said that without using my fingers lol


----------



## flinty90

morning to the biggest bunch of sexy cnuts on the planet....

Oh have you been reading about the reppergate scandal ouch there is going to be some mega blow outs and unrepping going off i can see soon, be careful out there today guys you could find yourself losing everything you have ever lived for.. (or at least a few points worth anyway ) lol


----------



## Queenie

Mine are legitimate I'll have u know... My awesome personality and unquestionable knowledge 

Well... Maybe just an opinion or two lol x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Mine are legitimate I'll have u know... My awesome personality and unquestionable knowledge
> 
> Well... Maybe just an opinion or two lol x


No doubt about it chick i have a feeling that most peoples are legit but from the example of people talking i have my suspision of who has been pulling the p1sser with it all !!


----------



## luther1

I've got all my reps from the in depth training knowledge that I help others with,my superior diet advice and unquestionable steroid know how. Also,the quality of my no bs journal Reeps many a rep


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've got all my reps from the in depth training knowledge that I help others with,my superior diet advice and unquestionable steroid know how. Also,the quality of my no bs journal Reeps many a rep


Have a *rep!

*this isn't a real rep just in case someone is questioning my choice


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a *rep!
> 
> *this isn't a real rep just in case someone is questioning my choice


LOL *repped* also not real just typed version to know i appreciated your post but not enough to w4nk you off lol x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LOL *repped* also not real just typed version to know i appreciated your post but not enough to w4nk you off lol x


Please rep me off, dying to feel your power 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Please rep me off, dying to feel your power
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


you cant handle the power bro, i can barely handle it myself and i am wise in the ways of the power lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you cant handle the power bro, i can barely handle it myself and i am wise in the ways of the power lol


We'll rep each other off :lol:

Anyway, what's the crack? Are they just wiping reps out unless your an accredited bodybuilder lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> We'll rep each other off :lol:
> 
> Anyway, what's the crack? Are they just wiping reps out unless your an accredited bodybuilder lol


yes i hope so lol that means i will be fine, cos im fcukin mint at bodybuilding , i have taken mine from a lean skinny physique to a big fat b4stard and now coming back down again,, what more can you ask for lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes i hope so lol that means i will be fine, cos im fcukin mint at bodybuilding , i have taken mine from a lean skinny physique to a big fat b4stard and now coming back down again,, what more can you ask for lol !!


Pmsl!

Your certificate is in the post 

Signed Lorian  x


----------



## Redbeard85

LOL! Whats happening in that rep thread, got oota hand yet, i poked my hied in and thot "I'll just leave them to this....." :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Makes me laugh that rep thread everybody has abused it and we all know its pointless bollox. Delete them all and nobody will care.


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes me laugh that rep thread everybody has abused it and we all know its pointless bollox. Delete them all and nobody will care.


I don't get it, what is the rep thing all about anyway, does it give you some sort of privileges?? I use it to return reps and rep what I think is informative and funny  ...is that so wrong?! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

where is this rep thread


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> where is this rep thread


its been closed mate. seems like it was posted to give the mods a laugh. seems to have done nothing more than just upset a few folks and make people generally uneady about things. that lets face arent fcukin important in fairness.. get rid of reps or not who gives a toss really. but why make a public threadcabout it. just deal with the culprits and move on. its like posting to say you wont be using forum anymore. fcukin sympathy fishers...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> its been closed mate. seems like it was posted to give the mods a laugh. seems to have done nothing more than just upset a few folks and make people generally uneady about things. that lets face arent fcukin important in fairness.. get rid of reps or not who gives a toss really. but why make a public threadcabout it. just deal with the culprits and move on. its like posting to say you wont be using forum anymore. fcukin sympathy fishers...


mate i just read a few pages of it, pmsl anyone would think it was a top secret CIA investigation the way certain mods were going on :lol:


----------



## flinty90

yes mate very serioys business this internet stuff.. hope in real life people dont getvso eaten up about these sort of things lol...


----------



## lxm

flinty90 said:


> yes mate very serioys business this internet stuff.. hope in real life people dont getvso eaten up about these sort of things lol...


So true! The thread went on way to long and people got so tied up in it - Rubbish internet nonsense!

As I said earlier this picture is fitting!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh

It was silly because the mods before said that reps were pointless and not representative of anything.

Then mods are annoyed that people have taken reps to be pointless and not representative etc. :confused1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Leigh L said:


> It was silly because the mods before said that reps were pointless and not representative of anything.
> 
> Then mods are annoyed that people have taken reps to be pointless and not representative etc. :confused1:


Some of the mods think they're policemen IRL, its the internet and a bodybuilding forum pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Damn. I thought if you got enough reps you won a free gallon of tren and a go on Jessica alba!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Damn. I thought if you got enough reps you won a free gallon of tren and a go on Jessica alba!!


you mean we dont ?? fcuk this then im off delete all my pists all my reps all my likes im going to find a more serious forum about sex and dating...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> you mean we dont ?? fcuk this then im off delete all my pists all my reps all my likes im going to find a more serious forum about sex and dating...


i thought the more reps we sent out the more chance we had of rimming a mod :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> It was silly because the mods before said that reps were pointless and not representative of anything.
> 
> Then mods are annoyed that people have taken reps to be pointless and not representative etc. :confused1:


exactly


----------



## Leigh

Richie186 said:


> Damn. I thought if you got enough reps you won a free gallon of tren and a go on Jessica alba!!


What??! No Jessica Alba?? Why am I still on here then ....


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Damn. I thought if you got enough reps you won a free gallon of tren and a go on Jessica alba!!


Well i do'nt know what the Reps earnt me ,but i jabbed it all and now i have a rash:lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:



> its been closed mate. seems like it was posted to give the mods a laugh. seems to have done nothing more than just upset a few folks and make people generally uneady about things. that lets face arent fcukin important in fairness.. get rid of reps or not who gives a toss really. but why make a public threadcabout it. just deal with the culprits and move on. its like posting to say you wont be using forum anymore. fcukin sympathy fishers...


It always would help if there was some hard and fast rules for them in place,is there one even?


----------



## luther1

Leigh L said:


> What??! No Jessica Alba?? Why am I still on here then ....


In the hope of some c0ck


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> In the hope of some c0ck


Fair to say that is sorted Imo:lol:


----------



## Uriel

what have i missed about the reps and mods? anyone fill me in?

i have to go scotland more now - my auld-man has a fuking tumour on his lung which is [email protected] obviously........we find out in the next 2 weeks if its cancer so it given me a lot to think about...

I feel sorry for him and i need to sort some things in my family out over the border and it makes me think of my own health for the future too obviously...

hope u are all good though


----------



## Leigh

luther1 said:


> In the hope of some c0ck


Lol I've got more than enough c0ck I'm dealing with right now ta LMAOxx


----------



## luther1

Sorryabout your dad uri,hope all will be well. I agree,it does make us consider our own health as we get older


----------



## Richie186

Sorry to here about your old man uri. Hope it gets sorted mate.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Sorryabout your dad uri,hope all will be well. I agree,it does make us consider our own health as we get older





Richie186 said:


> Sorry to here about your old man uri. Hope it gets sorted mate.


yeah - cheers lads - i know you will all hope that for me....i dont want to live all online lol....maybe i will chat to a few of you if u been through it for tips.....see how the next few weeks pan out


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> yeah - cheers lads - i know you will all hope that for me....i dont want to live all online lol....maybe i will chat to a few of you if u been through it for tips.....see how the next few weeks pan out


Hope this all pans out as well as it can mate.


----------



## MURPHYZ

sorry about your old man Uriel, hoping it works out ok for you and your family m8,


----------



## Uriel

cheers lads..

i just read the 19 page "reps" thread and tried to post a reply but it wwas closed:cursing:

aaarrggghhhh

lol

there was this same sh1t 2 years back when winger and i'm sure hacks too (speak up bro) found a way of repping a few people twice a day???

pmsl

maybe not hacks i cant remember but his twin brother winger was the biggest rep whore on UKM for years pmsl

to me it just looks by glancing at the leader board that the "I'm straight" thread - a few members are at it...i dunno...i hnd out less reps than i do likes a and not too many of those over the years


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> cheers lads..
> 
> i just read the 19 page "reps" thread and tried to post a reply but it wwas closed:cursing:
> 
> aaarrggghhhh
> 
> lol
> 
> there was this same sh1t 2 years back when winger and i'm sure hacks too (speak up bro) found a way of repping a few people twice a day???
> 
> pmsl
> 
> maybe not hacks i cant remember but his twin brother winger was the biggest rep whore on UKM for years pmsl
> 
> to me it just looks by glancing at the leader board that the "I'm straight" thread - a few members are at it...i dunno...i hnd out less reps than i do likes a and not too many of those over the years


thats cos your a right moody cnut all year round pmsl,


----------



## Uriel

Mr_Morocco said:


> thats cos your a right moody cnut all year round pmsl,


lick my baws


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> thats cos your a right moody cnut all year round pmsl,


*repped!


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> lick my baws


*repped



Both posts deserve reps, great insight!!

Do we get banned for pi55 taking :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> *repped
> 
> 
> 
> Both posts deserve reps, great insight!!
> 
> Do we get banned for pi55 taking :lol:


pmsl, thanks for the rep, cos im such a kind hearted person i have repped you back as a gesture of goodwill


----------



## Uriel

i negged you both


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> i negged you both


Oh no!!! I'll kill myself now, my internet reputation has been tarnished :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> yeah - cheers lads - i know you will all hope that for me....i dont want to live all online lol....maybe i will chat to a few of you if u been through it for tips.....see how the next few weeks pan out


Sorry to hear this news Uri

me and the mrs have no parents now 3 died from cancer, Im sorry to say there are no tips but this one ...Just be there whenever possible and tell him you love him .


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> what have i missed about the reps and mods? anyone fill me in?
> 
> i have to go scotland more now - my auld-man has a fuking tumour on his lung which is [email protected] obviously........we find out in the next 2 weeks if its cancer so it given me a lot to think about...
> 
> I feel sorry for him and i need to sort some things in my family out over the border and it makes me think of my own health for the future too obviously...
> 
> hope u are all good though


Sorry to hear this,gonna be tough on the little lady too a?

Look after her and yourself through this,your family will need a lot of holding and you may be a big toughy,but we all bleed inside and outside,you need support too remember mate,all the best.


----------



## Uriel

Thank you gents for the kind words and messages...

We will see what gives in the coming weeks and months....

I just hope my old hero really is indestructable.....one more time


----------



## flinty90

Well Uri you know where we are if you need me bro... even though i want to kick your ball bag sometimes i still love ya... and i lost my dad a few years ago to that b4stard thing called cancer. Hope this is just a bit of a down time and nothing else any worse bro X


----------



## flinty90

had a shoulders session this morning

had to really reel it in no side laterals etc as my elbow is just fcuked

started with rear delt flies

3 sets 15 reps up to 65 kg

smith press

15 x 70 kg

12 x 90 kg

8 x 110 kg

shrugs

3 sets 15 reps 130 kg

iso lateral DB presses

2 sets starting from 6 with 20 kg DB's

job done

no more training now until monday.. got my national rally on motorbikes all weekend so i will be having some laughs, beer and riding my motorbike with 80 other bikes etc.. will post some pics sunday


----------



## biglbs

You did 15 reps at 65kg d;bell rear delt ?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You did 15 reps at 65kg d;bell rear delt ?


rear delt flies mate on reverse peck deck machine


----------



## Replicator

what have you done to your elbow tho ....did you fall of your bike or somehting or is it training related .............................awe wait the now ,...you been ham shanking too much flint :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> what have you done to your elbow tho ....did you fall of your bike or somehting or is it training related .............................awe wait the now ,...you been ham shanking too much flint :lol:


not fallen off anything mate , maybe training related but i cant blame it on arms session as i not done one for 3 weeks... so it must be lateral raises and maybe a bit of rowing for back is giving it grief.. im fcuked off i just get shoulder right and something else fcukin goes wrong...

i reckon its tennis elbow


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> rear delt flies mate on reverse peck deck machine


Oh ffs i thought you had gone 'hulk'!!!!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oh ffs i thought you had gone 'hulk'!!!!


i wished bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oh ffs i thought you had gone 'hulk'!!!!


and sorry i will try harder


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> not fallen off anything mate , maybe training related but i cant blame it on arms session as i not done one for 3 weeks... so it must be lateral raises and maybe a bit of rowing for back is giving it grief.. im fcuked off i just get shoulder right and something else fcukin goes wrong...
> 
> i reckon its tennis elbow


and its the sh1tty old rest is the cure again flint .....................


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> and its the sh1ttty old rest is the cure again flint .....................


well how does fcukin nearly 5 weeks rest sound ...


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> not fallen off anything mate , maybe training related but i cant blame it on arms session as i not done one for 3 weeks... so it must be lateral raises and maybe a bit of rowing for back is giving it grief.. im fcuked off i just get shoulder right and something else fcukin goes wrong...
> 
> i reckon its *ENNIS* elbow


Fixed you dirty perv x


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Fixed you dirty perv x


TUT now now x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well how does fcukin nearly 5 weeks rest sound ...


well I think that sound fvcking fine ...


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> well I think that sound fvcking fine ...


really ??/ cos thats dont nothing but p1ss me off no end !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> really ??/ cos thats dont nothing but p1ss me off no end !!


Forgot you are a cripple,challenge in my thread off till you are better:lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> really ??/ cos thats dont nothing but p1ss me off no end !!


i thought you meant your gonna take 5 weeks rest ....................going on hols or what ever ..cant remember now lve lost my crystal ball PMSL


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Forgot you are a cripple,challenge in my thread off till you are better:lol:


im not that fcukin cripple bro, bring it on X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im not that fcukin cripple bro, bring it on X


Ok lift off,in three months,give you time imo


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Ok lift off,in three months,give you time imo


PMSL give you time more like X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> PMSL give you time more like X


When then,i have fooked back all the time i will have it set in good time,no problem...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> When then,i have fooked back all the time i will have it set in good time,no problem...


you lais the challenge bro , what we lifting when we lifting it and where ?? audience, ?? private ?? video'd Prize ?? bet ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you lais the challenge bro , what we lifting when we lifting it and where ?? audience, ?? private ?? video'd Prize ?? bet ???


Honour is all!


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Honour is all!


honour plus a cheecky grand is way more "all" though


----------



## Uriel

lest be honest - for a gransd - most of you tight cnuts could pull moby dick off captain ahab pmsl


----------



## Replicator

Oi !! dunderheed ....you up yet ??


----------



## flinty90

yes im up lol.. got beer to drink and bikes to thrash lol.. cant wait


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nothing much to say but its friday

boats n hoes people....boats n hoes....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes im up lol.. got beer to drink and bikes to thrash lol.. cant wait


dont drink and drive now :no:


----------



## Queenie

Morning flints... And the rest


----------



## W33BAM

Replicator said:


> Oi !! dunderheed ....you up yet ??


Haahaahaa!!! Could hear the Scottishness afore I even looked to see where you were fae!!



flinty90 said:


> yes im up lol.. got beer to drink and bikes to thrash lol.. cant wait


Beer??? At this time of the crispy mornin??? I've just dragged my fizzlets round the woods and now they're lying burst basking in the sunshine!

I had to do sommat to work off the chips and donner meat I had last night! Oh and the half packet of choc chip hobnobs I scranned!!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

well i have been playing at being pussycat all fuking morning.......the joys of fatherhood!

shower now and a cafe for breakfast for a couple of hungry cats


----------



## W33BAM

Uriel said:


> well i have been playing at being pussycat all fuking morning.......the joys of fatherhood!
> 
> shower now and a cafe for breakfast for a couple of hungry cats


You should play sleeping tigers!! I used to play this with my pals wee girls :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Take care on the rocket mate,

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Uriel

W33BAM said:


> You should play sleeping tigers!! I used to play this with my pals wee girls :lol:


no fancy a wee game of mummy and daddy tigers?


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> dont drink and drive now :no:


never drink and drive mate.... i will be having some beers when i get to site. then tomorrow we have a rideout, then i will take bike home and come back in car , get hammered and missus will drag me home sunday afternoon lol !!!


----------



## W33BAM

Uriel said:


> no fancy a wee game of mummy and daddy tigers?


Haahaahaa!! Awww Uriel Ventris... I gotta watch what I say back since I know you'll be up here soon!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

W33BAM said:


> Haahaahaa!! Awww Uriel Ventris... I gotta watch what I say back since I know you'll be up here soon!! :lol:


OMG not in my thread aswell.. its as if your fcukin luring me into commenting pmsl !!!


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> no fancy a wee game of mummy and daddy tigers?


08:30 and already urial is pouncing on females. A fully fledged lathario I've ever I've seen one!!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> never drink and drive mate.... i will be having some beers when i get to site. then tomorrow we have a rideout, then i will take bike home and come back in car , get hammered and missus will drag me home sunday afternoon lol !!!


Whereabouts is your rally mate?


----------



## Uriel

Richie186 said:


> Whereabouts is your rally mate?


in his garage rusting next to a bullworker and chopper:lol:


----------



## Richie186

Uriel said:


> in his garage rusting next to a bullworker and chopper:lol:


Sharp mate. Somebody's on form today!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Whereabouts is your rally mate?


Worksop rugby club mate you could pop down if you like bro rideout will be going from there at 11:30 tomorrow up to willingham woods and back about 90 miles round trip , where only 30 minutes from your house surely lol XX


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Worksop rugby club mate you could pop down if you like bro rideout will be going from there at 11:30 tomorrow up to willingham woods and back about 90 miles round trip , where only 30 minutes from your house surely lol XX


If I didn't have my son this weekend I would of been tempted. Reckon I could do Worksop in 45 mins when I get my gixer! Hope the weather stays good mate, forecast is good. X


----------



## Glassback

Checking in on you, you big sexy hunk of meat.


----------



## Uriel

night homos...............i have to hit the hay.....up at 0315 to go to bilboa(sp) in spain for a few days work xx


----------



## luther1

Lucky you,have fun uri


----------



## MURPHYZ

no Flinty today , he's off playing with all the hairy big men on their bikes.


----------



## flinty90

Hello guys, hope you have all had a great weekend

National rally was a massive success, i have drank too much not actually eaten enough had a fcukin awesome ride out. met a lot of old friends and new ones and just had a great weekend..

Im really tired now though but glad its all done...

will tell more when i can be bothered to type it lol...

chest tomorrow as im off work.. i feel like poo hahahaha !!! about 30 pints of guinness over 2 days will do that to a man though


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Hello guys, hope you have all had a great weekend
> 
> National rally was a massive success, i have drank too much not actually eaten enough had a fcukin awesome ride out. met a lot of old friends and new ones and just had a great weekend..
> 
> Im really tired now though but glad its all done...
> 
> will tell more when i can be bothered to type it lol...
> 
> chest tomorrow as im off work.. i feel like poo hahahaha !!! about 30 pints of guinness over 2 days will do that to a man though


Glad you had a good weekend mate. I bet your stronger than ever in the gym tomorrow, a good blow out does you the power of good. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Glad you had a good weekend mate. I bet your stronger than ever in the gym tomorrow, a good blow out does you the power of good. X


maybe bro, its soo funny how alchohol and poor eating affects you so fast.... we were at a rugby club and as we were packing up today the rugby team were doing there training.. i just thought fcuk that and i felt as if i totally wasnt interested in any exercise whatsoever, where as im normally up for a gym session or a bike ride without any prompting.. just made me think i didnt want to go back to the old drinking and partying all the time lifestyle to be fair, but like you say it was nice to have a blowout, good to feel like sh1t now and again so you appreciate what normal feels like lol !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice to hear you had a good weekend m8, can't beat a few jars of the aul black stuff. did you have lots of fun with the hairy bikers.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> nice to hear you had a good weekend m8, can't beat a few jars of the aul black stuff. did you have lots of fun with the hairy bikers.


yes mate we got up to allsorts of shenannigans lol 1!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you had a good one big fella, good to blow the cobwebs out once in a while!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> yes mate we got up to allsorts of shenannigans lol 1!!


makes we think we should of raped your journal being stuck at home all weekend bored off me tits, bcos funds are tight since i started new firm, back to normal next week hopefully.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> makes we think we should of raped your journal being stuck at home all weekend bored off me tits, bcos funds are tight since i started new firm, back to normal next week hopefully.


raping my journal has beenn done over and over mate so its really no skin off my nose lol.... yes funds are tight for me now too , spent far too fcukin much this weekend, holiday in 2 weeks i really need to starve myself now for a fortnight lol X


----------



## Milky

We all need a blow out now and again mate, just glad you enjoyed yours.


----------



## H10dst

Sounds like you had a good time mate, I've eaten so much junk this past couple of days at the seaside it's all caught up with me today and I feel terrible. Back at work tomorrow so diet is back to the good stuff.


----------



## flinty90

couple of pics of shannanigans lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

lol that middle pic looks like they just battered you good style.:laugh:


----------



## flinty90




----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> lol that middle pic looks like they just battered you good style.:laugh:


lol it was my turn on the bike and that was the end result lol it was my pint i had spilt Guinness and blackcurrant pmsl looks like i smashed my face in haha !!


----------



## Queenie

Funny pics flints  looks like u had a good'un!! X


----------



## biglbs

Glad you got back safe mate,nose to the stone now,,

Where was the ride out?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Glad you got back safe mate,nose to the stone now,,
> 
> Where was the ride out?


just around lincoln way mate up to a place called willingham woods... its a brilliant bike route !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> just around lincoln way mate up to a place called willingham woods... its a brilliant bike route !!!


I miss those days......

Did you have a few fook me moments?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I miss those days......
> 
> Did you have a few fook me moments?


only on the times i closed my eyes pmsl !!!

we had 60 bikes do the ridout mate was a pretty good noise and sight it turned a few heads in the town on the way out and back in !!! it was immense weekend i am just dreading my natural ability to have a massive comedown hit me very soon X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> only on the times i closed my eyes pmsl !!!
> 
> we had 60 bikes do the ridout mate was a pretty good noise and sight it turned a few heads in the town on the way out and back in !!! it was immense weekend i am just dreading my natural ability to have a massive comedown hit me very soon X


What a buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz mate i am well jelly!


----------



## TELBOR

Loving the pic where your laid out lol!

Looks like you've been glassed pmsl

Sounds a good 'un


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Loving the pic where your laid out lol!
> 
> Looks like you've been glassed pmsl
> 
> Sounds a good 'un


LOL if anyone glassed me it would have been myself mate pmsl !!! was fantastical bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LOL if anyone glassed me it would have been myself mate pmsl !!! was fantastical bro !!!


Lol, glassing yourself wouldn't be wise 

Glad it was a good one :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

R0BR0ID said:


> Loving the pic where your laid out lol!
> 
> Looks like you've been glassed pmsl
> 
> Sounds a good 'un


I fooking told im not to get lippy Rob, but you know Flinty m8, he had to be the hard man, so I pummelled him. :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> couple of pics of shannanigans lol
> 
> View attachment 91436
> View attachment 91437
> View attachment 91438


fvcking disgrace :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys,, so back to bieng normal again today lol... diet , training and feeling normal ... got to boook holiday this week only 2 weeks left, also got to book my speed awareness course they have offered me, thats another bloody £92 down the swanny.. oh well better than 3 points i guess..

whats everyone else up to !!


----------



## Richie186

Speed awareness. Another way for the police to make a few quid!! House to myself today so just chilling and nursing cuts and bruises from yesterday's match. Shoulders later, really need to hit rear delts hard. X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys,, so back to bieng normal again today lol... diet , training and feeling normal ... got to boook holiday this week only 2 weeks left, also got to book my speed awareness course they have offered me, thats another bloody £92 down the swanny.. oh well better than 3 points i guess..
> 
> whats everyone else up to !!


Avoiding getting nicked

Have a great one


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Speed awareness. Another way for the police to make a few quid!! House to myself today so just chilling and nursing cuts and bruises from yesterday's match. Shoulders later, really need to hit rear delts hard. X


i always hit rears hard and first on shoulders day mate . and do 7 sets for them

6 - 7 sets rears (pyramid up weight down reps)

3 sets sides (pyramid up weight reps no lower than 12 per set)

press 4 sets (pyramid down to 6-8 reps upping weight)

then a DB isolateral press to finish all heads off 1 set Pscarb style

shrugs 3 sets up to 20 reps with a big enough weight to feel it without throwing it up and a real good squeeze

shoulders done

i have chest today


----------



## Mingster

I have Chest and Shoulders today

Had a few requests for a vid so you never know... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I have Chest and Shoulders today
> 
> Had a few requests for a vid so you never know... :whistling:


vid would be good minglet ..... i enjoyed chest and shoulders last week mate together , also enjoyed chest and back together first 2 weeks of this new regime... this week is chest on its own though and back and shoulders together !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> i always hit rears hard and first on shoulders day mate . and do 7 sets for them
> 
> 6 - 7 sets rears (pyramid up weight down reps)
> 
> 3 sets sides (pyramid up weight reps no lower than 12 per set)
> 
> press 4 sets (pyramid down to 6-8 reps upping weight)
> 
> then a DB isolateral press to finish all heads off 1 set Pscarb style
> 
> shrugs 3 sets up to 20 reps with a big enough weight to feel it without throwing it up and a real good squeeze
> 
> shoulders done
> 
> i have chest today


Cheers matey. I'll roll with that today. Do you pyramid on all muscle groups?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Cheers matey. I'll roll with that today. Do you pyramid on all muscle groups?


not always .. throw a few pyramid sessions in now and again to keep things changing mate ...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> i always hit rears hard and first on shoulders day mate . and do 7 sets for them
> 
> 6 - 7 sets rears (pyramid up weight down reps)
> 
> 3 sets sides (pyramid up weight reps no lower than 12 per set)
> 
> press 4 sets (pyramid down to 6-8 reps upping weight)
> 
> *then a DB isolateral press to finish all heads off 1 set Pscarb style*
> 
> shrugs 3 sets up to 20 reps with a big enough weight to feel it without throwing it up and a real good squeeze
> 
> shoulders done
> 
> i have chest today


Whats that mate?

Also whats your back routine? I havnt trained back for a while need to start hitting it again


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whats that mate?
> 
> Also whats your back routine? I havnt trained back for a while need to start hitting it again


hey mate the isolateral press i will try and find the video again from pscarb bro but basically its a db shoulder press 1 arm at a time whilt pressing with one arm you keep another arm just extended just under full extension to keep tension on the other shoulder


----------



## biglbs

Any luck on the van fool(a team)?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Any luck on the van fool(a team)?


not yet mate not had time to look bro but thanks for the link !!!


----------



## flinty90

chest today

smith press

15 x 90 kg

12 x 110 kg

6 x 140 kg

5 reps 5 second hold up to 23 reps

dropped to 30 kg and did a 30 rep burnout

peck deck

15 x 45 kg

12 x 65 kg

10 x 80 kg

8 x 90 kg

6 x 100 kg (ouch)

DB press low incline

15 x 35 kg

20 x 27.5 kg

plate holds

2 sets 10 reps upper middle and lower

job done...

chest feels mint thought i would feel stronger tonight after all the beer but i didnt lol !! ah well still a good session

Bike ride in morning then back session then off to bristol for work rest of week !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 91441


Lol, why's the guy in the middle doing a standing up jobbie??


----------



## Redbeard85

Btw, awesome weight for the chest press bro!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> chest today
> 
> smith press
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 12 x 110 kg
> 
> 6 x 140 kg
> 
> 5 reps 5 second hold up to 23 reps
> 
> dropped to 30 kg and did a 30 rep burnout
> 
> peck deck
> 
> 15 x 45 kg
> 
> 12 x 65 kg
> 
> 10 x 80 kg
> 
> 8 x 90 kg
> 
> 6 x 100 kg (ouch)
> 
> DB press low incline
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 20 x 27.5 kg
> 
> plate holds
> 
> 2 sets 10 reps upper middle and lower
> 
> job done...
> 
> chest feels mint thought i would feel stronger tonight after all the beer but i didnt lol !! ah well still a good session
> 
> Bike ride in morning then back session then off to bristol for work rest of week !!!


Nice work


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Lol, why's the guy in the middle doing a standing up jobbie??


LOL thats one of my good mates, its funny cos the more and more pictures i look at i just notice how big we look in comparison to normal people that dont go to the gym or train at all lol... makes ya feel massive lol !!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> LOL thats one of my good mates, its funny cos the more and more pictures i look at i just notice how big we look in comparison to normal people that dont go to the gym or train at all lol... makes ya feel massive lol !!


Lol, aw my friends are skinny except one guy who makes me look skinny :cursing: :lol: . Good night then bro?? And that other pic looks like ye been smacked the hell oota lol!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> chest today
> 
> smith press
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 12 x 110 kg
> 
> 6 x 140 kg
> 
> 5 reps 5 second hold up to 23 reps
> 
> dropped to 30 kg and did a 30 rep burnout
> 
> peck deck
> 
> 15 x 45 kg
> 
> 12 x 65 kg
> 
> 10 x 80 kg
> 
> 8 x 90 kg
> 
> 6 x 100 kg (ouch)
> 
> DB press low incline
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 20 x 27.5 kg
> 
> plate holds
> 
> 2 sets 10 reps upper middle and lower
> 
> job done...
> 
> Very good and repped
> 
> chest feels mint thought i would feel stronger tonight after all the beer but i didnt lol !! ah well still a good session
> 
> Bike ride in morning then back session then off to bristol for work rest of week !!!


Very good and repped


----------



## Queenie

Lol I was just comparing my strength to yours... You do 100kg on pec deck... I do 25kg and struggle...

Looks like a good'un flints!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I was just comparing my strength to yours... You do 100kg on pec deck... I do 25kg and struggle...
> 
> Looks like a good'un flints!


its all relative babe .... your weights are good enough to make you grow... as are mine XX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> its all relative babe .... your weights are good enough to make you grow... as are mine XX


My weights don't make me grow, they make me cry and do angry faces lol


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> chest today
> 
> smith press
> 
> 15 x 90 kg
> 
> 12 x 110 kg
> 
> 6 x 140 kg
> 
> 5 reps 5 second hold up to 23 reps
> 
> dropped to 30 kg and did a 30 rep burnout
> 
> peck deck
> 
> 15 x 45 kg
> 
> 12 x 65 kg
> 
> 10 x 80 kg
> 
> 8 x 90 kg
> 
> 6 x 100 kg (ouch)
> 
> DB press low incline
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 20 x 27.5 kg
> 
> plate holds
> 
> 2 sets 10 reps upper middle and lower
> 
> job done...
> 
> chest feels mint thought i would feel stronger tonight after all the beer but i didnt lol !! ah well still a good session
> 
> Bike ride in morning then back session then off to bristol for work rest of week !!!


Nice workout mate. Been using the smith machine a lot. I didn't like it at first but I'm training on my own at the moment so it's dodgy pressing dumbells without a spot.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Nice workout mate. Been using the smith machine a lot. I didn't like it at first but I'm training on my own at the moment so it's dodgy pressing dumbells without a spot.


i like to use it anyway mate as a total weight loading press, it takes out all the other crap that can go wrong for me and i can concentrate on pressing weight rather than is my shoulder going to blow out...

i still like to throw DB press in there though but its towards end of workout and i can afford to go lighter on them , well up to 55 kg db's hardly light as such but still feel pretty comfortable !!!


----------



## Richie186

I see your point. It's a more stable way of pressing. How's the shoulder been? X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> I see your point. It's a more stable way of pressing. How's the shoulder been? X


pretty good , it was tweaking a little today on the 100 kg pec deck, but it will now get plenty of rest as im not at gym till weekend bro have to knock back session on head tomorrow as i am now off to bristol at half 12 so just enough time to get packed and do a bike ride at 9 am ....


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate


----------



## Milky

Good lifting matey.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

morning flintz!!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little sexy motorboaters lol...

just whipping some breakfast down my neck then off for a bike ride, hope to get at least 15 miles in this morning before i pack and off to bristol to do a night shift tonight DOH !!!...

will be a funny week for me really .

Missus just ploughing through holiday destinations to get something booked by end of this week, only right as we are supposed to be going next weekend 24th lol....

im aching this morning not sure if its from training or just still catching up on sleep from weekend ..

anyway might have a pop in later if i get time so chow for now X


----------



## Richie186

Morning flintster. Bristol again, lucky you. Enjoy your bike ride mate and have good day. X


----------



## flinty90

managed 14 miles on bike. was a decent uphill route though . thought my heart was going to pop out my chest lol.. burned another 1080 calories though so all good. in bristol now waiting to go to work. need to get my head down for an hour im knackered lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> managed 14 miles on bike. was a decent uphill route though . thought my heart was going to pop out my chest lol.. burned another 1080 calories though so all good. in bristol now waiting to go to work. need to get my head down for an hour im knackered lol...


Good going mate! Killing it on the bike 

Don't work too hard! What time will you get to bed??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> managed 14 miles on bike. was a decent uphill route though . thought my heart was going to pop out my chest lol.. burned another 1080 calories though so all good. in bristol now waiting to go to work. need to get my head down for an hour im knackered lol...


That's great going mate. What bike computer do you use for cals and distance etc?

Deffo going to get a bike soon, just waiting for the right bargain on ebay


----------



## flinty90

will get to bed tomorrow morning bro...

ben i use mapmyride app mate but also got a comp on bike that tells me speed etc. i love it very addicted x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> will get to bed tomorrow morning bro...
> 
> ben i use mapmyride app mate but also got a comp on bike that tells me speed etc. i love it very addicted x


That's a bugger!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> will get to bed tomorrow morning bro...
> 
> ben i use mapmyride app mate but also got a comp on bike that tells me speed etc. i love it very addicted x


Nice one, cheers. Got a couple of cheeky bids out on ebay currently.


----------



## Uriel

back fro bilboa.........which was a cool place but i had to work like fuk......no cool


----------



## Queenie

She booked u a holiday yet flinty?  x


----------



## Breda

Greetings all

How did the move go Q?


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Greetings all
> 
> How did the move go Q?


It went fab! So smoothly. My fam were brilliant helping me and I'm so happy here. The house is fantastic... I'm all smiles 

Thanks for your kind words on Saturday. Not forgotten x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> It went fab! So smoothly. My fam were brilliant helping me and I'm so happy here. The house is fantastic... I'm all smiles
> 
> Thanks for your kind words on Saturday. Not forgotten x


Thats good news... Usually movin is a stressful time but glad it went smooth and you're happy in your new place

Whens the house warmin?

Dont even mention it chick... anytime x


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Thats good news... Usually movin is a stressful time but glad it went smooth and you're happy in your new place
> 
> Whens the house warmin?
> 
> Dont even mention it chick... anytime x


Lol moving DAY was smooth... The 6 weeks leading up to it = hell 

I don't want to have a housewarming as I don't want to mess the house up...


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Lol moving DAY was smooth... The 6 weeks leading up to it = hell
> 
> I don't want to have a housewarming as I don't want to mess the house up...


Thats fine i'll come over on my own and we'll turn the central heatin on for a bit


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Thats fine i'll come over on my own and we'll turn the central heatin on for a bit


Which of your 3 gf's u gonna have on your arm??


----------



## biglbs

forning mlinty 09


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Sleeping Beauty !!


----------



## Redbeard85

Good afternoon sir...yes I'm the late comer  . How you doin man?


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Which of your 3 gf's u gonna have on your arm??


i dont have a girl friend queenie you know that but i'll send you pics of them all so you can choose

Afternoon [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

afternoon guys. well finally got to bed at 5:30 this morning making yesterday a 16 hour shift in total. woke up to it p1ssin down at the minute so no bike till it stops lol.. just chilling out for a bit now. at least were not at work today i dont think will know more later.. and we failed last night. didnt manage to get drilled out..


----------



## flinty90

we also had a warning from police at 1 am that a nutter in a galaxy was threatening to kill himself and if anyone tried to stop him he was taking them out with him. if he came towards us we were to get into a vehicle and lock doors..until police caught him.. some fcukin idiots about...


----------



## Redbeard85

Forking hell bro, and i thot my hours were bad! What's that dude all about :lol: First i hear about grenades and now attempted suicides on the forum today...wow lol


----------



## Richie186

Sounds like an eventful night. How long is the job in Bristol mate? X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like an eventful night. How long is the job in Bristol mate? X


3 weeks i think bro x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> we also had a warning from police at 1 am that a nutter in a galaxy was threatening to kill himself and if anyone tried to stop him he was taking them out with him. if he came towards us we were to get into a vehicle and lock doors..until police caught him.. some fcukin idiots about...


I never realised they made bars of chocolate that size mg:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro!

What's the plan then, just going off what you said in my journal......


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning bro!
> 
> What's the plan then, just going off what you said in my journal......


morning mate. dunno yet pal still natty lol.. off to work might give you a bell later if get chance and your not busy x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning mate. dunno yet pal still natty lol.. off to work might give you a bell later if get chance and your not busy x


Natty is great 

Ok bro, got a meeting from 2 till 5 but rest of the day I'm free to have a chat  x


----------



## Queenie

Morning  x


----------



## Leigh

Morning! Hope all's goodxx


----------



## flinty90

morning ladies. yeah leigh im all good ta x


----------



## Leigh

Any training happening today, Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

nope will do another 10 mile on bike but train tomirrow. that will make 38 miles this week so far x


----------



## flinty90

ok im thinking of staying natty and after holiday getting help from a pro to help me get to a goal... then will look again at gear i think...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ok im thinking of staying natty and after holiday getting help from a pro to help me get to a goal... then will look again at gear i think...


Sounds like a plan mate. Good luck if you go for it.


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ok im thinking of staying natty and after holiday getting help from a pro to help me get to a goal... then will look again at gear i think...


best thing i ever did was get proper help. definitely do it flintster x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pro = pro prices bud... just make sure you are getting bang for your buck and not just paying for a name.


----------



## Queenie

i just noticed that this journal is in the top 4 hottest threads...

and u were thinking of starting a new one flinty... this one is legendary x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok im thinking of staying natty and after holiday getting help from a pro to help me get to a goal... then will look again at gear i think...


I like this idea mate - no gear will fund a pro 

Well, it will fund something!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> pro = pro prices bud... just make sure you are getting bang for your buck and not just paying for a name.


by pro i meant good knowledgeable help mate a mentor like yourself pro ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ah gotcha!!! Anyone local to you?


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> nope will do another 10 mile on bike but train tomirrow. that will make 38 miles this week so far x


What bike you got mate?


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ah gotcha!!! Anyone local to you?


not incredibly close bro. big bear is yorkshire based and i have spoken to him a couple of times.. any suggestions ?? pm details if you like bro but im seious and its going to take someone good to work on me with my work situation etc and personal things i have to keep in check ...


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> What bike you got mate?


mountain bike mate. voodoo hoodoo... i like it. but im workin away this week so on my old knacker lol..


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> mountain bike mate. voodoo hoodoo... i like it. but im workin away this week so on my old knacker lol..


i was going to buy a kona mate. but funds a bit low atm


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> not incredibly close bro. big bear is yorkshire based and i have spoken to him a couple of times.. any suggestions ?? pm details if you like bro but im seious and its going to take someone good to work on me with my work situation etc and personal things i have to keep in check ...


i dont know many people mate... yes dave is Yorkshire based and a good bloke.

People who prep or advise are ten-a-penny these days, just make sure if they want money they have a damn reputation for results.


----------



## Queenie

Why don't u start a thread on here where people could post their preppy-people details? X


----------



## flinty90

did my 10.72 miles again on bike so happy with that.. laying here at 2 in mirning and cant sleep.. must have things on my mind....


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> did my 10.72 miles again on bike so happy with that.. laying here at 2 in mirning and cant sleep.. must have things on my mind....


Have you tried turning the light off and lying down?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Have you tried turning the light off and lying down?


no mate i thought i could do this sleep thing whilst standing up typing random b0llox on my phone..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> no mate i thought i could do this sleep thing whilst standing up typing random b0llox on my phone..


Pmsl!

Morning mate


----------



## CJ

Fvcking horrendous night sleep for me too.

Literally 3 hrs I had....tossing and turning


----------



## flinty90

well finally fell asleep then had an inception moment as if i kept waking up but into another dream fcuked with my head lol.. anyway work time then home not late i bope... fishing in morning for a few hours i think ...


----------



## flinty90

not had any gear now for 2 weeks and already feel less pressure to not have to remember to jab etc bit wierd really. ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> not had any gear now for 2 weeks and already feel less pressure to not have to remember to jab etc bit wierd really. ..


Good aint it


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Good aint it


not sure bro. will see if it fcuks with my head too much when i look in mirror and see you lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> not sure bro. will see if it fcuks with my head too much when i look in mirror and see you lol...


Na, you'll be fine. Mind over matter 

What's the plan when you get home then, session then get the tackle ready?


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Did your lass sort a holiday yet? Be a good chance for you to relax and sort out what you want to do next. Have a good day mate. X


----------



## Queenie

Yeah flinty, book a holiday! I did  lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I need a holiday too!!!!


----------



## Richie186

Fcuk it. Let's all book one big ukm holiday!!


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> I need a holiday too!!!!


I might possibly be able to help u out there.... 

My nan has a caravan in selsey x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if your nan is in it....im there!!!


----------



## luther1

Incredible Bulk said:


> if your nan is in it....im there!!!


Q's nan doesn't do fattys


----------



## Incredible Bulk

luther1 said:


> Q's nan doesn't do fattys


did it dissapoint you?? lol

all that driving for nothing eh??


----------



## luther1

Incredible Bulk said:


> did it dissapoint you?? lol
> 
> all that driving for nothing eh??


I was gutted,settled for a gummy bj


----------



## Incredible Bulk

luther1 said:


> I was gutted,settled for a gummy bj


ahhh yes.... with a hint of wethers original...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahhh yes.... with a hint of wethers original...


ol pooor nan..


----------



## flinty90

she has narrowed it down. we will book when i get home later or tomorrow afternoon.. cant believe it will be next weekend woop woop..


----------



## Queenie

You deserve a nice break... But ffs I wanna know where you're going. What has she narrowed it down to? X


----------



## Rykard

the world...


----------



## luther1

Shes narrowed it down to a hotel withouta gym so flinty feels at home


----------



## biglbs

Hi Flints,have a good weekend,gettin ol busa out???


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> You deserve a nice break... But ffs I wanna know where you're going. What has she narrowed it down to? X


X2 :lol:

I'm gonna say either Turkey or Greece.......


----------



## Richie186

Bridlington or Whitby I reckon.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Bridlington or Whitby I reckon.


pmsl you may be right lol... ok turkey. palma nova. tenerife sharm el sheik or a nile cruise.. so yes probably skegness haha ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Teneriffe is nice, probably the best of the canary islands. Lots of new hotels there now and its quite s****y but still cheapish in places.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol sw anky is what I typed, not sh1tty!!


----------



## flinty90

Guess who is home mofo's woop woop


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> Guess who is home mofo's woop woop


Ohhh, guessing games?!......al get back to you on this one...need to do the calculations for this answer!!  . How you doin big guy, have fun on yer travels?? x


----------



## Queenie

I vote Egypt! Tell your wife, tell her lol x


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol sw anky is what I typed, not sh1tty!!


This made me Pmsl. You totally typed sh1tty 

You [email protected] x


----------



## flinty90

OK i have spoken to missus and to be fair i cant be ar$ed to fcuk about with holiday booking.... i have given her a lot of money and told her to just go book something lol she scurried down town cluthing my money and giggling like a girl lol...

i have just told her i have 3 requirements

1. im not flying for more than 4 hours

2. im not transferring for more than 2 hours

3. all inclusive

4. it would be awesome to have a lazy river were i can float around like a fat waster for 10 days pmsl

yes i know thats 4 but i think number 4 might be stretching the expectations pmsl !!!

so im basically going to drive to airport. get on a plane and see where i end up .. how cool is that


----------



## Redbeard85

Awesome!! Better the holiday she's taking control of rather than the suppliment buying tbh :lol: Love surprises, let us know what she picks bro!!


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Awesome!! Better the holiday she's taking control of rather than the suppliment buying tbh :lol: Love surprises, let us know what she picks bro!!


i wont know till i get back mate i told her i dont want to know lol...


----------



## Richie186

If I gave my girlfriend a heap of money and sent her to town she'd come back with 20 pairs of shoes and 5 new handbags.


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> i wont know till i get back mate i told her i dont want to know lol...


Hahahaha, that brave man rep has certainly been earned dude


----------



## flinty90

to be fair at the end of the day im not into holidays im a bit of a miserable cnut like that, its just paying a lot of money to go sleep somewhere else imo.. i have worked away for years on end in south africa for nearly 2 years and slovakia czech republic etc and now on the road most of the time so holidays to me are fcuk all..

however she loves them she wants one and i will not let her down, we never really had a honeymoon when we got married just a weekend away in gretna so at end of day its all about her really so if she is happy i know i will be happy (VERY) lol...


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> If I gave my girlfriend a heap of money and sent her to town she'd come back with 20 pairs of shoes and 5 new handbags.


lol see my above comment mate if thats what she spent it on then so be it.. but i would be slightly more annoyed i guess as i want a van and that money would have gone well towards one pmsl !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> to be fair at the end of the day im not into holidays im a bit of a miserable cnut like that, its just paying a lot of money to go sleep somewhere else imo.. i have worked away for years on end in south africa for nearly 2 years and slovakia czech republic etc and now on the road most of the time so holidays to me are fcuk all..
> 
> however she loves them she wants one and i will not let her down, we never really had a honeymoon when we got married just a weekend away in gretna so at end of day its all about her really so if she is happy i know i will be happy (VERY) lol...


Well aren't you just a lovely big teddy bear bro! all true man style...hope you'll get a blowjob for your gentlemanness


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Well aren't you just a lovely big teddy bear bro! all true man style...hope you'll get a blowjob for your gentlemanness


yes of course i will its my one true repayment for bieng a great husband lol ..


----------



## flinty90

ok so off subject

Corticosteroid injections ?? is decca classed as the same thing ???


----------



## luther1

Iirc,deca is has anti inflammatory properties where as cortisol has adrenaline. Is the shoulder still giving you jip bro?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Iirc,deca is has anti inflammatory properties where as cortisol has adrenaline. Is the shoulder still giving you jip bro?


elbow mate .... shoulder is fine !!!


----------



## luther1

Btw,cortisol you can spot inject to any problem area,whereas deca you cant


----------



## luther1

Like tennis elbow? Doc told me to rest when i had that and have physio


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Btw,cortisol you can spot inject to any problem area,whereas deca you cant


is that cos cortisol can be anywhere and decca needs to be IM ??


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Like tennis elbow? Doc told me to rest when i had that and have physio


yes tennis elbow mate and lets be honest im never going to rest it... my job will stipulate that it never gets rest .. so injection is the only other option ?? or nsaid cream ??


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> is that cos cortisol can be anywhere and decca needs to be IM ??


I think so. Cortisol is more of an anti inflammatory injection into the tissue surrounding the muscle


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yes tennis elbow mate and lets be honest im never going to rest it... my job will stipulate that it never gets rest .. so injection is the only other option ?? or nsaid cream ??


I get it every now and again with my job and I certainly can't afford to take time of of work to let it heal,have to grin and bare it. Maybe deep heat?


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty the jab will help but only for a few months and you cant train for a while either i know a guy that had it done he rates hgh over the cortisol jab .

might sound daft but go get acupuncture done on it a mate of mine swears by it hes had several injections and sh1tloads of deca but a fcuking 12" knitting needle sorted it .


----------



## MURPHYZ

Flinty m8, those cortisol jabs are only a temporary fix, I suffer with exact same thing and it drives me nuts, sometimes when it gets bad I can't straighten my arm out, and likewise my job means I can't rest it, I use Ibuleve gel and Ibuprofen to dull the pain out, doesn't fix the pain completely but I can function, for me it means a job change or surgery I think.


----------



## MURPHYZ

ewen said:


> flinty the jab will help but only for a few months and you cant train for a while either i know a guy that had it done he rates hgh over the cortisol jab .
> 
> might sound daft but go get acupuncture done on it a mate of mine swears by it hes had several injections and sh1tloads of deca but a fcuking 12" knitting needle sorted it .


I'm gonna look into this to, there's a place near me that likes to stab people with needles. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breeny said:


> I'm gonna look into this to, there's a place near me that likes to stab people with needles. :thumb:


worth trying mate .


----------



## MURPHYZ

At this point Ewen I think amputation might be worth trying, the pain used to come and go, now it's there permanent. I got a few weeks off now so gonna look at my options.


----------



## luther1

I used to have acupuncture to cure my hay fever,it worked a treat. A dozen or so little pins placed at various pressure points over your body. Sometimes they used to connect them to a little electric current,nice!. People say do the needles hurt,I only felt a little pr**k when they did it.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I used to have acupuncture to cure my hay fever,it worked a treat. A dozen or so little pins placed at various pressure points over your body. Sometimes they used to connect them to a little electric current,nice!. People say do the needles hurt,I only felt a little pr**k when they did it.


fondling yourself at same time then X


----------



## flinty90

Well missus just told me she has booked our holiday but also told me where we are going lol fcukin women cant keep a secret ....

Lanzarote . cant wait were off next saturday woooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

really ? slap the bitch .

its windy as fcuk .


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> really ? slap the bitch .
> 
> its windy as fcuk .


Pmsl u grump!


----------



## luther1

Just looked at the long term weather for lanzarote, whirlwinds and a tsunami and a chance of a earth quake


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just looked at the long term weather for lanzarote, whirlwinds and a tsunami and a chance of a earth quake


Cool cant wait !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice man!! Go an climb the volcano, there is a restruant on it i think where they cook yer stakes on the thing...I think, we only drove past, thats what they said...If i'm wrong i will hunt the focker down who told me this :lol: . But it's nice there bro, enjoy!!


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Nice man!! Go an climb the volcano, there is a restruant on it i think where they cook yer stakes on the thing...I think, we only drove past, thats what they said...If i'm wrong i will hunt the focker down who told me this :lol: . But it's nice there bro, enjoy!!


yeah we been before mate i love the canaries , and like ewen says it tends not to be red hot (i fcukin hate red hot) but warm with some decent breeze .. im happy place looks awesome right on the beach etc plenty of diving around us lots of beer and food and were taking our own sex with us , who needs owt else ??


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> yeah we been before mate i love the canaries , and like ewen says it tends not to be red hot (i fcukin hate red hot) but warm with some decent breeze .. im happy place looks awesome right on the beach etc plenty of diving around us lots of beer and food and were taking our own sex with us , who needs owt else ??


It's the simple pleasures bro


----------



## MRSTRONG

nigel ben trained at the camp on the north of the island .

oh its windy as well


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> nigel ben trained at the camp on the north of the island .
> 
> oh its windy as well


your right mate i will cancel the holiday and stay in my room .. thanks bro !!! :whistling:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> your right mate i will cancel the holiday and stay in my room .. thanks bro !!! :whistling:


Take a kite


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Take a kite


now theres a man with my kind of thinking . always make hay whilst the sun is shining X


----------



## Replicator

Good evening you massive hunk of manliness :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Good evening you massive hunk of manliness :lol: :thumbup1:


sorry mate this is my journal not Ewens pmsl !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate this is my journal not Ewens pmsl !!


Who's Ewen :lol:


----------



## flinty90

hello guys, well been fishing this morning with my mate, fcukin waterlicked lol.. oh well its more of a social chatter session rather than serious fishing so i dont mind ..

didnt train yesterday when i got home, didnt train today.. , wont train tomorrow and looks like i will not train now until next friday DOH !! but im not even fussed about that either. im sure i will be in a few days when i feel sh1tty and small and generally crap about myself (im due a few days feeling like a worthless piece of crap) lol...

anyway tomorrow i will be going on a mammoth bike ride to cheer myself up and make me feel like i havent totally gone off the idea of keeping fit...

As for anything else i might have a weekend of eating poorly and have a couple of pints.. i cant help it i feel like im in holiday mode already even though i have no right not to be slogging my guts out trying to lose more blubber.. (milky makes me feel bad so i avoid his journal now) lol... only joking

I think im just demob happy at minute like i said i will be hitting everything hard with a prep guy on board hopefully when im back off holiday so its not all a big loss.. i expect to put a stone on before i get back off holiday anyway lol....

so whats everyone else been up to ??


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> hello guys, well been fishing this morning with my mate, fcukin waterlicked lol.. oh well its more of a social chatter session rather than serious fishing so i dont mind ..
> 
> didnt train yesterday when i got home, didnt train today.. , wont train tomorrow and looks like i will not train now until next friday DOH !! but im not even fussed about that either. im sure i will be in a few days when i feel sh1tty and small and generally crap about myself (im due a few days feeling like a worthless piece of crap) lol...
> 
> anyway tomorrow i will be going on a mammoth bike ride to cheer myself up and make me feel like i havent totally gone off the idea of keeping fit...
> 
> As for anything else i might have a weekend of eating poorly and have a couple of pints.. i cant help it i feel like im in holiday mode already even though i have no right not to be slogging my guts out trying to lose more blubber.. (milky makes me feel bad so i avoid his journal now) lol... only joking
> 
> I think im just demob happy at minute like i said i will be hitting everything hard with a prep guy on board hopefully when im back off holiday so its not all a big loss.. i expect to put a stone on before i get back off holiday anyway lol....
> 
> so whats everyone else been up to ??


Morning flints. Sounds like your nice and relaxed about training and that's no bad thing. Your getting that balance that you craved not so long ago. Slip into holiday mode I say, you've been pounding enough weights for long enough.

Had a light run this morning hitting back in a bit. BBQ later, tons of meat and a couple of ciders won't hurt. Enjoy your day mate.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flints. Sounds like your nice and relaxed about training and that's no bad thing. Your getting that balance that you craved not so long ago. Slip into holiday mode I say, you've been pounding enough weights for long enough.
> 
> Had a light run this morning hitting back in a bit. BBQ later, tons of meat and a couple of ciders won't hurt. Enjoy your day mate.


thanks mate and your right, but i know me, and im very easily led into fcukin everything off and gorging like a fat kid in a cake shop lol... its best if i PLAN to fail rather than just fail and think fcuk it as i very rarely come back from them depths....

if i plan a break from it all then im more likely to stay motivated and look forward to hitting it again after 2 weeks X

enjoy your meat feast bro and your cidre !!!


----------



## Fatboy80

Flinty, what do you fish for mate?


----------



## flinty90

Fatboy80 said:


> Flinty, what do you fish for mate?


cos i enjoy it PMSL


----------



## flinty90

lol @ fatboy i normally fish for carp bro, but since i joined the piscotorial society i have been doing more river fishing for barbel , chub and carp ....

my first passion is carp fishing, specimen hunting, but i love most types of fishing all be told i will try it all !!!


----------



## luther1

Fatboy80 said:


> Flinty, what do you fish for mate?


Compliments


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning flinty. sorry not been here much - been really short of time lately, so trying to get through all the journals and at least say good morning to everyone!


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> morning flinty. sorry not been here much - been really short of time lately, so trying to get through all the journals and at least say good morning to everyone!


dont worry bro, glad you pop in when you can x


----------



## Guest

How's it diddlin mucka? Just been catching up, looking good by all accounts pal


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> How's it diddlin mucka? Just been catching up, looking good by all accounts pal


Hey mate nice to see you in here ...

To be fair mate in myself im pretty good at the minute. i am fearing that in trying to find some balance in life i am losing touch with my initial plan, but i guess thats bound to happen.. Unlike Milky who is doing great and will be looking his best for holiday im feeling ok but i will fall short of where i wanted to be for my holiday, not that i dont look decent for me but i know in myself i could have done a lot better....

anyway im off on a bike ride today with missus, we will do about 17 1/2 miles...

we booked a hotel for next friday night before we fly on saturday as it was 65 quid to park at birmingham airport for 10 days or we could park at hotel and have a night there for 69 quid so it just made sense to do that ... so we have an extra night away too lol....

im looking forward to holiday i think i need a break been hard on everything since this journal began many months ago and it was only going to be until christmas lol...

sorry Dave i go on how are you mate are you still maing the grade and getting the results you want...

do you also find when your not talking about it and focusing on it your results slow down as mine do bro ??


----------



## flinty90

afternoon guys, did 20.44 miles on the bike today well proud of my missus for managing it most she had done previously is 12 miles so really good effort..

the workout burned 2260 calories off for me (approx) obviously i dont take it too literally but its all good stuff..

just got to get stuff packed again ready for bristol tomorrow for the week ...

hope your all having a good day !!!


----------



## Replicator

Hello


----------



## flinty90

hi rep ...


----------



## Mingster

Just chilling today Flints.

Hope you have a good holiday mate. Hoping to get away for a week during the winter somewhere ourselves...


----------



## flinty90

had to share this tune with you all it came on my ipod whilst riding the bike, it made me go faster and harder lol, then i had to wait for missus to catch up when it had finished lol...

enjoy, turn it up though you will want it on as your training


----------



## flinty90

i love the lyric "i will die before i fall, dont try to save me"


----------



## MURPHYZ

^^^^ Quality m8, love a bit of metal for training, makes it easy to focus somehow.


----------



## flinty90

whats the biggest steak anyone has eaten on here ????

im sure i just ate Robroids weight in beef lol... all 1 and a half stone of it


----------



## flinty90

OK its been bought to my attention i know fcuk all about anything and i lift girly weights on a smith machine and im a kn0b ....

sorry if i have mislead any of you into thinking i knew what i was doing...

thanks Ewen for pointing this out , now i can go on living my life in your shadow and hoping to one day become as great as you :no:


----------



## lxm

hoorar.

:whistling:

mate you look completely different side on in your AVI... Wheres the big cuddly bear gone ? :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> OK its been bought to my attention i know fcuk all about anything and i lift girly weights on a smith machine and im a kn0b ....
> 
> sorry if i have mislead any of you into thinking i knew what i was doing...
> 
> thanks Ewen for pointing this out , now i can go on living my life in your shadow and hoping to one day become as great as you :no:


its a fcuking big shadow mate .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> its a fcuking big shadow mate .


wtf you doing in this pile of sh1t mate :lol: i thought i was safe in here to talk boll0x to myself


----------



## flinty90

lxm said:


> hoorar.
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> mate you look completely different side on in your AVI... Wheres the big cuddly bear gone ? :whistling:


i was trying to show my best side lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> wtf you doing in this pile of sh1t mate :lol: i thought i was safe in here to talk boll0x to myself


im holding out for a training update although im wondering if you train :whistling:

ok i`ll wipe my feet on the way out


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> wtf you doing in this pile of sh1t mate :lol: i thought i was safe in here to talk boll0x to myself


It was going well too,even i was listening to you....carry on:lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> im holding out for a training update although im wondering if you train :whistling:
> 
> ok i`ll wipe my feet on the way out


i havent trained since monday mate and like i said earlier im not going to train for probably another 2 weeks with work and my holiday...

Im doing plenty of mailes on my bike though


----------



## Milky

How did you end up with a steak that size mate ?

My best is about 24 oz l think.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> It was going well too,even i was listening to you....carry on:lol:


fcuk mate i really hope you never listened lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> How did you end up with a steak that size mate ?
> 
> My best is about 24 oz l think.


20 oz is my biggest steak mate.... i have had a roast beef joint today and felt like i ate fcukin tons of it lol , just wondered what was the biggest steak or amount of cow anyone had eaten !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> 20 oz is my biggest steak mate.... i have had a roast beef joint today and felt like i ate fcukin tons of it lol , just wondered what was the biggest steak or amount of cow anyone had eaten !!!


You seen the young pup eat the 72 oz one in about 7 mins ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You seen the young pup eat the 72 oz one in about 7 mins ?


no mate lol


----------



## Milky

Feck me !


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> fcuk mate i really hope you never listened lol


Yeah not sure about vicar and nunn together though...


----------



## luther1

ewen said:


> its a fcuking big shadow mate .


And that's just your head:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> And that's just your head:thumb:


SHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## luther1

15st 5 lb tonight,2nd week running. Been on 10 weeks now so that's enough for me and it's time to cruise. I'll probably lose 5 or 6 lb quite quickly because high dose test gives me bad water retention and bloat no matter what diet or ai I take. My chins will go and abs will appear so that's cool. Cruise for 8 or so weeks then decide on next cycle,prob same as before but more tren. 16 st for Xmas is a possibility still so I'll see how it all goes


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> 15st 5 lb tonight,2nd week running. Been on 10 weeks now so that's enough for me and it's time to cruise. I'll probably lose 5 or 6 lb quite quickly because high dose test gives me bad water retention and bloat no matter what diet or ai I take. My chins will go and abs will appear so that's cool. Cruise for 8 or so weeks then decide on next cycle,prob same as before but more tren. 16 st for Xmas is a possibility still so I'll see how it all goes


Nice mate you got any pics ??

do you ever get bloods done mate or dont you worry about it ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> 15st 5 lb tonight,2nd week running. Been on 10 weeks now so that's enough for me and it's time to cruise. I'll probably lose 5 or 6 lb quite quickly because high dose test gives me bad water retention and bloat no matter what diet or ai I take. My chins will go and abs will appear so that's cool. Cruise for 8 or so weeks then decide on next cycle,prob same as before but more tren. 16 st for Xmas is a possibility still so I'll see how it all goes


my leg weighs more you skinny fcuker


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Nice mate you got any pics ??
> 
> do you ever get bloods done mate or dont you worry about it ??


 Going to get bloods done at Xmas because I have to go in hospital for an op so I'll come right off then,pct etc then find out how I am on the inside! Tried to take some pics with my iPad earlier but it has no zoom and it was in the way no matter what,unlike a phone. I'll get Jen to take some either tonight or in the week


----------



## luther1

ewen said:


> my leg weighs more you skinny fcuker


So does your great big melon head lol


----------



## flinty90

Ok so me and KennyKen have a bit of a competition going on in another thread so i hope you can support it, going to use it when i get back off holiday to give me a push up till new years day in getting myself into a great condition... always going to push me as i cant possibly let kenny ken fcukin beat me or i will have to leave the site lol.. but to be fair i hope it gives him a push aswell....

see how we go..

packed stuff, off to bed soon up at 4 am to go to work BOOOOO !!


----------



## Fatboy80

flinty90 said:


> lol @ fatboy i normally fish for carp bro, but since i joined the piscotorial society i have been doing more river fishing for barbel , chub and carp ....
> 
> my first passion is carp fishing, specimen hunting, but i love most types of fishing all be told i will try it all !!!


I'm in to my carp angling too. Did Friday night up the Cotswold water park, its 10 mins from me. What a sweaty night that was, had one snotty bream!


----------



## Enjoy1

Heya hun,

Not been in here for an age ......just popping in to say hi.....and jeesus up at 4am.....middle of the night....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Keep at it Glo....xxx:tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Heya hun,
> 
> Not been in here for an age ......just popping in to say hi.....and jeesus up at 4am.....middle of the night....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Keep at it Glo....xxx:tongue:


shhhhhh all asleep,shuts door........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Burrrrrp


----------



## flinty90

im sat in van aching from yesterdays bike ride lol... also climbed out my bed this morning. said goodbye tk my bed and dog and laptop for 17 days as i wont see them again now till then lol...

hi enjoy nice of you to add some hotness to the journal chick. normally Uriel adds this but he has fcuked off somewhere lol... speak later chumps x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im sat in van aching from yesterdays bike ride lol... also climbed out my bed this morning. said goodbye tk my bed and dog and laptop for 17 days as i wont see them again now till then lol...
> 
> hi enjoy nice of you to add some hotness to the journal chick. normally Uriel adds this but he has fcuked off somewhere lol... speak later chumps x


Said goodbye to the bed, dog and laptop..... Fcuk the missus then !!

Have a good day mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Said goodbye to the bed, dog and laptop..... Fcuk the missus then !!
> 
> Have a good day mate


lol missus coming on holiday with me you chimp... i said bye to her for 5 days lol x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol missus coming on holiday with me you chimp... i said bye to her for 5 days lol x


Glad you didn't forget her lol

Bet you can't wait, I would loooooooooove a holiday


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Glad you didn't forget her lol
> 
> Bet you can't wait, I would loooooooooove a holiday


but your getting a new house bro lol... you should be happy.. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> but your getting a new house bro lol... you should be happy.. x


I am mate, over the moon!!

Counting down for a set of keys lol


----------



## Replicator

morning


----------



## Redbeard85

You should all be happy!!! Now get training!!! :wacko: .............. Evening lads :rolleye: x


----------



## flinty90

done12 miles on bike. today. diet been spot on. that is all...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> done12 miles on bike. today. diet been spot on. that is all...


That is all that is required Flinty pants


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> done12 miles on bike. today. diet been spot on. that is all...


Nice one mate!

Sorry we was cut short, ended up searching for toy story pants and some face painting lol

That's how I roll  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> Sorry we was cut short, ended up searching for toy story pants and some face painting lol
> 
> That's how I roll  x


no worries bro was nice to catch up for a short while lol x


----------



## biglbs

Have a good holliday mate,when you off?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Have a good holliday mate,when you off?


hes not off B.L ........its just the smell of his farts that make people think he is :lol: :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Have a good holliday mate,when you off?


i get back from bristol friday afternoon. get home pack my case and drive to birmingham friday evening then fly out saturday morning x


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. thought i would post my general stuff in here rather than using the other training(lol) journal... slept like a log last night must have been ready for it. another big day at work today but may enable us to go home tomorrow which would be awesome. it means at least 2 gym sessions in before holidah... we will see how today goes ... have a good one folks ...


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> morning guys. thought i would post my general stuff in here rather than using the other training(lol) journal... slept like a log last night must have been ready for it. another big day at work today but may enable us to go home tomorrow which would be awesome. it means at least 2 gym sessions in before holidah... we will see how today goes ... have a good one folks ...


Morning flinty. A good nights rest is always welcome isn't it.

I trained legs yesterday so I'm walking like I've got splints on my legs! Hope you get done early so you can train. Have a good day bro. X


----------



## Queenie

Morning flinty - I much prefer this journal to your other one  hope u get to go home early - it may mean 2 extra gym sessions but also means holiday excitement will be building up without work getting in the way  x


----------



## flinty90

thanks richie.. legs ooooh love it lol...

hey queenie. you just keep doing well too chick. and to be fair i like it here also lol its git my smell to it haha x


----------



## Queenie

Yeah... Masculine, slightly musty, engine oil and sweat  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mornin fck nuts


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah... Masculine, slightly musty, engine oil and sweat  x


lol its actually more of a masculine. diesel and bentonite combo mixed with lashings of copper grease lol...

morning IB mate...


----------



## flinty90

well got our shot done today at work so tomorrow we load the rig up and off home . that means i will get 2 days to train before holidays. so might do 1 upper body 1 lower. or shall i do a push session and friday do a pull session. mmmm not that its important just glad to get a couple in...


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> well got our shot done today at work so tomorrow we load the rig up and off home . that means i will get 2 days to train before holidays. so might do 1 upper body 1 lower. or shall i do a push session and friday do a pull session. mmmm not that its important just glad to get a couple in...


M8 are you sure your allowed to tell us what your up to.:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> M8 are you sure your allowed to tell us what your up to.:laugh:


this is my fcukin house bro. i say what i like xx


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> this is my fcukin house bro. i say what i like xx


Well if ya get stuck m8, I'm sure me and Paul will allow u to follow us around like a little lost dog.


----------



## Replicator

Hi flint , jsut popped in to say hi ...............................HI


----------



## flinty90

hi rep lol.. im all excited xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hi rep lol.. im all excited xx


About the hols m8 .................Im excited about my new chair LOL


----------



## TELBOR

Replicator said:


> About the hols m8 .................Im excited about my new chair LOL


Rockin' chair :lol:

Morning All !


----------



## Richie186

R0BR0ID said:


> Rockin' chair :lol:
> 
> Morning All !


Stannah stair lift!!


----------



## flinty90

Im back home woop woop.. off to the gym later, just going to get my stuff unpacked then packed lol.. feels like i got lots to do but probably not really...

im going to defuzz later ALL my body hair lol .... not clean shaven as i will be itching like fcuk but will take it down a few meteres !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Im back home woop woop.. off to the gym later, just going to get my stuff unpacked then packed lol.. feels like i got lots to do but probably not really...

im going to defuzz later ALL my body hair lol .... not clean shaven as i will be itching like fcuk but will take it down a few meteres !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Im back home woop woop.. off to the gym later, just going to get my stuff unpacked then packed lol.. feels like i got lots to do but probably not really...
> 
> im going to defuzz later ALL my body hair lol .... not clean shaven as i will be itching like fcuk but will take it down a few meteres !!!!


Just leave an inch wide strip from your man hose to the top of your chest


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just leave an inch wide strip from your man hose to the top of your chest


all the way over mate so my mowhawk is part of it too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> all the way over mate so my mowhawk is part of it too lol


Pics or nostripofhair! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ok i have just sorted my future mentor out and im very excited... more info later !!!!


----------



## flinty90

Oh KK i hope you dont mind (KK code as it might be unethical to say at this point who im using) :whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Oh KK i hope you dont mind (KK code as it might be unethical to say at this point who im using) :whistling:


M8 it's ok to tell people that I am your new mentor, and I shall be guiding you in your body building endeavour's. Now go wax the car.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> M8 it's ok to tell people that I am your new mentor, and I shall be guiding you in your body building endeavour's. Now go wax the car.
> 
> View attachment 92437


get fcuked i just varnished your fence lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked i just varnished your fence lol..


Pmsl!

You've still got some wax to take off my n0b


----------



## luther1

What's his initials flinty,or does that make it too obvious


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What's his initials flinty,or does that make it too obvious


Its L1


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Its L1


He's a Cnut. I'm going for ds


----------



## Redbeard85

A mentor eh?! Who?! :w00t: ...Oh and afternoon brosive


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> He's a Cnut. I'm going for ds


Nintendo?!

Not sure who Derek Smith is mate?


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> A mentor eh?! Who?! :w00t: ...Oh and afternoon brosive


Nice Avi Lee :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Right I'm here to pass on my vast knowledge to the Flinty dude, if you do this your results will be nothing short of epic m8,

Eat 5 lbs of this everyday for best results, you can add EVOO if you wish.


----------



## Redbeard85

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice Avi Lee :thumb:


Oh shucks :wub: Flattery gets you everywhere sir :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

just had a awesome shoulder session at gym, and got off phone with the person that is going to change my life... the rules have been put down to me and i have been told hell month is coming so i must have a blowout whilst away...

im so fcukin stoked up now i cant actually wait to get back off holiday to start it lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just had a awesome shoulder session at gym, and got off phone with the person that is going to change my life... the rules have been put down to me and i have been told hell month is coming so i must have a blowout whilst away...
> 
> im so fcukin stoked up now i cant actually wait to get back off holiday to start it lol !!!


KK's going to make you work mate! Lol


----------



## flinty90

rear delt flies

15 x 40 kg

12 x 45 kg

10 x 55 kg

8 x 60 kg

seated side lateral raises

9 kg x 20 all 2 second negatives

8 kg x 20 " "

7 kg x 20 " "

smith press (sorry ewen) 

15 x 50 kg

12 x 80 kg

10 x 110 kg

5 x 130 kg felt strong as fcuk tonight)

shrugs

15 x 100 kg 5 second hold at top on last rep

15 x 100 kg 10 second hold at top on last rep

15 x 120 kg 15 second hold at top on last rep

shoulders buzzing felt really strong tonight. must have been the bowl of cereal and yoghurt 30 minutes befor i trained....

cant wait to go away now and just relax ......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> KK's going to make you work mate! Lol


im scared bro im really scared lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im scared bro im really scared lol


You'll be fine. Keep your eye on the prize and remember how much you want it.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll be fine. Keep your eye on the prize and remember how much you want it.


im scared of KK i mean lol !!!


----------



## W33BAM

flinty90 said:


> Oh KK i hope you dont mind (KK code as it might be unethical to say at this point who im using) :whistling:


Krispy Kreme???? What are you up to ya funny lookin cnut?????


----------



## Replicator

R0BR0ID said:


> Rockin' chair :lol:
> 
> Morning All !





Richie186 said:


> Stannah stair lift!!


[email protected] :lol: ...............its a fvcking rock and swivel if ye must know :001_tt2:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Oh KK i hope you dont mind (KK code as it might be unethical to say at this point who im using) :whistling:


you missed out a K you dunder LOL its KKK :lol:


----------



## luther1

Kevin Keegan?


----------



## Richie186

King kong?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Kiri te Kanawa


----------



## luther1

****a kinte


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kevin kostner lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Keenan and kel???!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kerry katona?? She's in with Jodie marsh so she should be guru by now!


----------



## flinty90

ok its Kenny Ken pmsl


----------



## flinty90

well i am defuzzed and ready to tan like a sultana lol !!!


----------



## Fatboy80

Enjoy it mate! I've discovered fishing overnighters after work, then packing up at 0530 to go to work and going to the gym don't mix!


----------



## flinty90

Fatboy80 said:


> Enjoy it mate! I've discovered fishing overnighters after work, then packing up at 0530 to go to work and going to the gym don't mix!


no mate its not the kind of balance i could deal with lol... although i used to finish nights in my old job go straight fishing in summer and sleep on the riverbank and then nip home for a shower food and then back to work that night lol... but 2 sessions was my limit... dam beeps on the bits alarms waking me up every 12 hours pmsl


----------



## Fatboy80

flinty90 said:


> no mate its not the kind of balance i could deal with lol... although i used to finish nights in my old job go straight fishing in summer and sleep on the riverbank and then nip home for a shower food and then back to work that night lol... but 2 sessions was my limit... dam beeps on the bits alarms waking me up every 12 hours pmsl


I've resorted to 30mm hook baits to avoid the annoying bream n tench. I get to do 2 nights from tomorrow. Been baiting regularly. Gonna take 30kgs of particle n boilie with me n fill it in!


----------



## flinty90

Fatboy80 said:


> I've resorted to 30mm hook baits to avoid the annoying bream n tench. I get to do 2 nights from tomorrow. Been baiting regularly. Gonna take 30kgs of particle n boilie with me n fill it in!


mate i have had bream on double 25 mm boilie lol greedy fcukin snottys p1ss me off haha !!! have a good one bro , i cant wait for france next april . bring on the 50's


----------



## Fatboy80

Yep, know what you mean, I've switched to blowback rigs, and the bream seem to struggle to pick the hook up that way.

Nice, where you going in France? I went back in 2005 and had a 50-12 mirror.

I'm after a fish in a big Cotswold pit, came out at 43 in April, so should be high 30s now.


----------



## Queenie

Aw flinty have a fab holiday! I'm so jealous its unreal!!

Hard work starts when u get back  x


----------



## Replicator

Enjoy your hols bud


----------



## Richie186

Morning flints. Are you packed up and ready to go? Hope it's warm for you mate. X


----------



## flinty90

all packed yep. im at work this morning for couple of hours. then off to gym to slip a cheeky back session in. then home. shower then drive to hotel in birmingham. fly tommorow about 1pm... check in at 11 x cant wait. fcukin shoulders feel mint today lol ....


----------



## MRSTRONG

have a good hol mate .


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one mate, enjoy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

have fun and do everything i would do


----------



## Rykard

have a good un, feels like everyones going on holiday apart from me ;-(


----------



## MURPHYZ

and me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Have a nice time mate, enjoy yourself and dont think about gym/diet while your there


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Have a nice time mate, enjoy yourself and dont think about gym/diet while your there


i will try bro. dont want to go mad . it just means more work for myself when i get back lol...


----------



## flinty90

Ok gys im off, so i will see you all in about 11 days woop woop, then the work begins.. i would stay longer but i got a holiday to go on hahahaha ...

see ya brothers and sisters XXXXX


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Ok gys im off, so i will see you all in about 11 days woop woop, then the work begins.. i would stay longer but i got a holiday to go on hahahaha ...
> 
> see ya brothers and sisters XXXXX


go on fcuk off 

have a good time fella .


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> mate i have had bream on double 25 mm boilie lol greedy fcukin snottys p1ss me off haha !!! have a good one bro , i cant wait for france next april . bring on the 50's


Where in france you going? Me and my dad exclusively book mirror pool for a week every year. Had a 71.5lb and 42lb mirror on the bank at the same time. Mad times. Even now it still blows my mind!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Ok gys im off, so i will see you all in about 11 days woop woop, then the work begins.. i would stay longer but i got a holiday to go on hahahaha ...
> 
> see ya brothers and sisters XXXXX


Have fun mate.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Have a good holiday m8, by the time u get back, KK will be monstrous and will be able to outlift you in every lift, I sh1t you not.


----------



## luther1

Have a good one bro,gonna be fcuking windy there though


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Have a good one bro,gonna be fcuking windy there though


He used to hot air from you ya **** lol


----------



## George-Bean

11 days, lucky sod ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Mind the water


----------



## luther1

Cnuts probably on the beach right now with an ice cold piña colada


----------



## MURPHYZ

luther1 said:


> Cnuts probably on the beach right now with an ice cold piña colada


So tempted to rape his journal big time, so bad that it get's moved to MA,lol


----------



## luther1

Breeny said:


> So tempted to rape his journal big time, so bad that it get's moved to MA,lol


Me and Uriel inihilated this place last time he went away and threw everything we could at him and tbf flinty took it on the chin and was very graceful. Time for me,at the very least,to show the bro some respect


----------



## luther1

Plus I've got no new material to slaughter him with lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Hello Flinty, how you doing mate? ready for this holiday?? x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i seem to remember flints not being too happy with me after reading my jokes about him stuffing his backpack with cupcakes in 1 of his pictures, so this time im staying quiet while hes gone pmsl


----------



## luther1

Jens fcuked off to Vegas for a week with the girls. Night before she went she came round and played the trombone for about 10 mins. I hit some notes I never knew I had in me that was for sure


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Me and Uriel inihilated this place last time he went away and threw everything we could at him and tbf flinty took it on the chin and was very graceful. Time for me,at the very least,to show the bro some respect


That is not what you said in pm,you said,,,,,,,oh sorry,,,,,shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hope you're having a good holiday flinty.


----------



## luther1

Whens the smelly cnut back?


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Whens the smelly cnut back?


I thought it was Tuesday this week. Probably wrong though.


----------



## flinty90

Hello my little angels hope your all ok, had a fcukin fannytastic holiday very hot, not windy at all apart from a nice breeze and one day was a little blowy but never saw a cloud all holiday, i look like fcukin breda colour wise , very good tan and minimal white bits..

i learned a few things about myself this holiday especially food wise and how my body responds...

Had all my instructions through from mentor will be making a call to him later today to clarify a couple of things and then we will get this 16 weeks plan on the go ready for new year...

anyway more later got a lot of crap to sort out now and unpacking to do, plus missus battery flat on car so that to sort too/...

will be off to gym later to put these carbs and 11 days refeed to good use lol ..

good to be home (I GUESS)


----------



## Richie186

Good to see you mate. Glad you had a good time. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress under a tutor. X


----------



## Queenie

Woooooo welcome back flintster!!!!!!

Glad u had a fab holiday and I'm really excited for u to get started on your plan of attack!! 

I'm well jel of your tan though... Dammit x


----------



## MURPHYZ

Welcome to UK-M m8,  stick around you might learn something. :whistling:

glad you enjoyed your holiday m8, Kenny has not been seen since you left m8, are you sure he didn't go with you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you had a good break mate.


----------



## Redbeard85

Welcome back bro :thumb: x


----------



## luther1

welcome home,glad you had à nice time

Now down to business ...........


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> welcome home,glad you had à nice time
> 
> Now down to business ...........


yes bro down to business indeed....

Trained chest today, nothing mad just a little stretch session to get back into it...

Incline DB press

15 x 25 kg

15 x 30 kg

15 x 37.5 kg

Pec dec

15 x 45 kg

12 x 50 kg

12 x 55 kg

low incline BB

15 x 50kg

15 x 70kg

12 x 90kg

1 last set pec deck 15 reps @ 45 kg really slow squeezing and negatives

job done


----------



## flinty90

Me and missus out for a mexican... had a couple of desperados for my brother Uriel !!!



Off out in a bit to do my speed awareness course for 4 fcukin hours DOH !!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Welcome back mate. Is your tutor someone onhere?


----------



## Redbeard85

Good boy on hitting the negs :thumb:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Me and missus out for a mexican... had a couple of desperados for my brother Uriel !!!
> 
> View attachment 93550
> 
> 
> Off out in a bit to do my speed awareness course for 4 fcukin hours DOH !!!


Fcuk me,was the decorator colour blind?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Me and missus out for a mexican... had a couple of desperados for my brother Uriel !!!
> 
> View attachment 93550
> 
> 
> Off out in a bit to do my speed awareness course for 4 fcukin hours DOH !!!


Hi Flint ...good to be home eh ....are those petrol bombs you got there .......all ready with wick and all


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> Welcome back mate. Is your tutor someone onhere?


no mate. from another forum. but knows his stuff ...


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,was the decorator colour blind?


lol. it was actually really nice in there mate. didnt look that bright though tbh... lol


----------



## tyramhall

Welcome back mate. Not sure whats happened to kenny??


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Welcome back mate. Not sure whats happened to kenny??


Kenny who ???


----------



## flinty90

Day 1 of routine and diet today guys

Oh and morning by the way..

just finished packing all my food for the day and off to work in a minute ...

i cant believe i have to eat all this food before i get home lol.....


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Day 1 of routine and diet today guys
> 
> Oh and morning by the way..
> 
> just finished packing all my food for the day and off to work in a minute ...
> 
> i cant believe i have to eat all this food before i get home lol.....


All for good reason I'm sure 

Have a good day! X


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Kenny who ???


He'll have been making all kinds of gains since you've been away!


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty mate. Looking forward to getting back to work? Sounds like you've got plenty of food to keep you going! Have a good one mate.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty mate. Looking forward to getting back to work? Sounds like you've got plenty of food to keep you going! Have a good one mate.


im full already lol.. ah well its fcukin going in no matter what im sure i will get used to it . cheers mate how are you and your plans going ??


----------



## Richie186

All good thanks mate. Growing like a dandelion and feeling good.

Dislocated a finger in rugby practice on Tuesday but it's no big deal, still going to deadlift today. Good to hear your sounding refreshed and charged up for your next stage. X


----------



## flinty90

yeah mate im really excited to have direction and a interim goal bro... well done on your growing mate x


----------



## RACK

Good luck with the plan mate, am I allowed to ask who's helping you?


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Good luck with the plan mate, am I allowed to ask who's helping you?


Dave Crosland mate im well chuffed... and thanks bro.


----------



## RACK

Ahhhh the big bear himself, will hopefully be seein dave again at leeds show.


----------



## luther1

Has dave changed things radically flinty,to the point whereyou think that what you were doing before was all wrong or wereyou in the same ball park?. Hes not competing this year is he?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Has dave changed things radically flinty,to the point whereyou think that what you were doing before was all wrong or wereyou in the same ball park?. Hes not competing this year is he?


changed things quite a bit bro.

diet bigger food intakes to anything ive ever done (always been scared).

training plan simplified and altered

supps totally organised ( my previous supps regime was miles away from this)

gear usage vastly different also.

duet really cleaned up and well structured.

no cheats until he thinks i really do deserve them rather than me thinking its a given to treat myself.

and last byt not least face to face time and no bullsh1t from him or from me to him...

how can i fail !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> changed things quite a bit bro.
> 
> diet bigger food intakes to anything ive ever done (always been scared).
> 
> training plan simplified and altered
> 
> supps totally organised ( my previous supps regime was miles away from this)
> 
> gear usage vastly different also.
> 
> duet really cleaned up and well structured.
> 
> no cheats until he thinks i really do deserve them rather than me thinking its a given to treat myself.
> 
> and last byt not least face to face time and no bullsh1t from him or from me to him...
> 
> how can i fail !!!


Sounds good bro you'll look like ZKK in no time lol


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds good bro you'll look like ZKK in no time lol


More like zyzz,brah


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> changed things quite a bit bro.
> 
> diet bigger food intakes to anything ive ever done (always been scared).
> 
> training plan simplified and altered
> 
> supps totally organised ( my previous supps regime was miles away from this)
> 
> gear usage vastly different also.
> 
> duet really cleaned up and well structured.
> 
> no cheats until he thinks i really do deserve them rather than me thinking its a given to treat myself.
> 
> and last byt not least face to face time and no bullsh1t from him or from me to him...
> 
> how can i fail !!!


Ye can't!! Good plan bro, looking forward to seeing your gains :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

ok finished work. just had a few hours there dropping lorrys and vans off at work ready for next week. even though it looks like im at fcukin Bristol next week ... anyway not to be worried i got a plan to stick to and as crap as the working down there is at least were stopping in a house so i can prep all my food properly for each day... training will have to be shunted into friday ,saturday ,sunday though ....

but i can still power up the cardio on the bike..

will be goin out on bike (first time in about 14 days) just to stretch the legs again and see how it feels..

then off to gym later to train a couple of lads and hit my shoulders tonight... (still just steady sessions this week)


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> changed things quite a bit bro.
> 
> diet bigger food intakes to anything ive ever done (always been scared).
> 
> training plan simplified and altered
> 
> supps totally organised ( my previous supps regime was miles away from this)
> 
> gear usage vastly different also.
> 
> duet really cleaned up and well structured.
> 
> no cheats until he thinks i really do deserve them rather than me thinking its a given to treat myself.
> 
> and last byt not least face to face time and no bullsh1t from him or from me to him...
> 
> how can i fail !!!


If you do it will be through no fault of your own,........ it looks like work might play a part in that

good luck tho m8 :thumbup1:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> well mate where theres a will and all that. at least i will still be training, and at worst case i will have to travel further a field whilst down bristol to locate a gym... but all is not lost the weekend will deffo see a couple of sessions at worst..
> 
> Had a good shoulders session just ate my 6th meal of the day and now going to have a shower before the 7th lol ....
> 
> alll food virtually prepped for tomorrow (missus is doing a great job)


----------



## MURPHYZ




----------



## flinty90

Morning guys, nice day here today and im not working woop woop

Im off to do a bike ride at some point today managed 7 miles yesterday just to get back into it will be going for 20 miles plus today then off to gym later to finish the week with a back session...

have a good day guys


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys, nice day here today and im not working woop woop
> 
> Im off to do a bike ride at some point today managed 7 miles yesterday just to get back into it will be going for 20 miles plus today then off to gym later to finish the week with a back session...
> 
> have a good day guys


Result to get a day off mate.

You cycling all off road or a mixture?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Result to get a day off mate.
> 
> You cycling all off road or a mixture?


Both mate normally but today im going out with another mate who has a road racer so it will be just roads hence the hopeful longer distance.. fcuk doing 25 miles plus off road i would be dead lol...


----------



## luther1

Its great going for a nice bike ride on lovely sunny day,especially with a group of decent boys. I used to do it every day. When i was 6


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Its great going for a nice bike ride on lovely sunny day,especially with a group of decent boys. I used to do it every day. When i was 6


And they were 18 and tore the ar5e out of you in the woods??


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Its great going for a nice bike ride on lovely sunny day,especially with a group of decent boys. I used to do it every day. When i was 6


Dont lie you cnut you have never had friends X


----------



## flinty90

Well i have text uriel but the cnut dont come in here anymore or fcukin answer his texts.. to busy talking about playing in the sand and getting beaten to death by his daughter haha..

hope he is ok !!


----------



## luther1

is it only me,but last night at the gym and when i came home and took miy top off,i looked in the mirror and wondered why i bother at all. Sometimes i think i look pretty good And last night especially,i thought i looked awful. demoralising sometimes isnt it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> is it only me,but last night at the gym and when i came home and took miy top off,i looked in the mirror and wondered why i bother at all. Sometimes i think i look pretty good And last night especially,i thought i looked awful. demoralising sometimes isnt it?


Nope, I do this all the time. Total head fvck. I know I could do more to make things better but I want the balance more than I want the amazing physique. A good one would do me


----------



## luther1

I agree,devoting yourself to bbing entirely is obviously impossible,its being happy with the equilibrium. Cant wait to get to a decent size and all ill have todo then is maintain,hopefully that will be easier


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I agree,devoting yourself to bbing entirely is obviously impossible,its being happy with the equilibrium. Cant wait to get to a decent size and all ill have todo then is maintain,hopefully that will be easier


Yep I agree. Adding size, quality size is bloody hard. I'm going to keep going until January then do a proper 12 week cut. Milky has inspired me to get lean as I reckon I hold a good amount of muscle I just need more definition.


----------



## flinty90

well luther i know what you mean. but do you find when you wake up you feel totally different than at night etc ??


----------



## MURPHYZ

Has Kenny won yet ? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Has Kenny won yet ? :whistling:


wrong journal fcuk face lol...


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> wrong journal fcuk face lol...


Think you might as well stay in here m8, the other journo is full of tumbleweeds.

Had a good holiday I see m8, looking rather tanned in new avi.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Think you might as well stay in here m8, the other journo is full of tumbleweeds.
> 
> Had a good holiday I see m8, looking rather tanned in new avi.


yeah mate great holiday bro. the other journal will probably die lol. but im doing what i need to do. hopefully kenny is too. will see at christmas who has been doing it the best x


----------



## luther1

Ill have achat with flinty about getting his prep guy on the payroll in my quest for a leanish 16st. I justhope ill be satisfied then and not have a quest for another 14lb


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well luther i know what you mean. but do you find when you wake up you feel totally different than at night etc ??


When i wake up and go for a wee i think i look puny and i know i have the whole day of eating on top of that thought. At least after the gym i am pumpedso i should look better. Going to get some new convex mirrors lol


----------



## flinty90

Managed 16 miles on the bike, thats another 700 calories burned off .... did feel hard work today though.... anyhoo its done now.. got 3 fcukin meals to try and squeeze in now ...


----------



## Richie186

16 miles is good going mate seeing as you've been out the game for a while. Feel free to send any unwanted meals this way, I'll help you out with them! X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> 16 miles is good going mate seeing as you've been out the game for a while. Feel free to send any unwanted meals this way, I'll help you out with them! X


lol your welcome to my rice, chicken and green beans lol....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Managed 16 miles on the bike, thats another 700 calories burned off .... did feel hard work today though.... anyhoo its done now.. got 3 fcukin meals to try and squeeze in now ...


it just doesnt seem much for 16 miles eh ...but the thing is even after your finished its all the other body benefits attached to it + keeps your metabolism high for hours after .


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> it just doesnt seem much for 16 miles eh ...but the thing is even after your finished its all the other body benefits attached to it + keeps your metabolism high for hours after .


yeah i know what you mean mate, best thing about the bike on a road and track it is like continuous hiit throughout having the downhils where you are peddling slow (just to keep legs moving) then the uphills that gets heart racing again... its the perfect cardio and no impact on joints (for me) ..

and yes mate i believe it will continue to burn fat for 30 hours after ... that joined with the fact im eating no fat and my food looks that clean i may aswell cook it in the dishwasher lol.. fat should fcukin drop off me..

i have already dropped 3 pounds since getting back off holidays so thats 1 pound down than i was before i went on holiday ..

thats the thing i learned on holiday (all inclusive eating loads) but in a routine and eating pretty clean, i felt full , muscle felt thick and i felt really big.... lots of energy i only put on 2 pounds in 11 days , so i learned i could eat more and not put weight on (especially if it was all clean)

Big Bear has sorted a diet out for me that suits that purpose , no cheats for 4 weeks minimum, lots of good clean food and very very low fat ...

i go to bed feeling a bit bloaty but wake up feeling very lean, and its only 2 days in... so im really looking forward to seeing how this goes over next few weeks..

I HAVE TO REMEMBER (PATIENCE) and CONSISTENCY will have its rewards in shed loads !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Glad your enjoying what your doing m8, everyone seems to be getting a mentor of sort's at the moment, Makes me wonder if I really am capable of doing this alone.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Glad your enjoying what your doing m8, everyone seems to be getting a mentor of sort's at the moment, Makes me wonder if I really am capable of doing this alone.


Have faith mate you have plenty to go at brother, i just needed to get a person in my head and listening to that one voice bro....

right chaps im going to switch off for a bit, all the food im cooking eating , training and reading this forum is getting to much, going to watch a film and chill out for a bit till my next meal pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yeah i know what you mean mate, best thing about the bike on a road and track it is like continuous hiit throughout having the downhils where you are peddling slow (just to keep legs moving) then the uphills that gets heart racing again... its the perfect cardio and no impact on joints (for me) ..
> 
> and yes mate i believe it will continue to burn fat for 30 hours after ... that joined with the fact im eating no fat and my food looks that clean i may aswell cook it in the dishwasher lol.. fat should fcukin drop off me..
> 
> i have already dropped 3 pounds since getting back off holidays so thats 1 pound down than i was before i went on holiday ..
> 
> thats the thing i learned on holiday (all inclusive eating loads) but in a routine and eating pretty clean, i felt full , muscle felt thick and i felt really big.... lots of energy i only put on 2 pounds in 11 days , so i learned i could eat more and not put weight on (especially if it was all clean)
> 
> Big Bear has sorted a diet out for me that suits that purpose , no cheats for 4 weeks minimum, lots of good clean food and very very low fat ...
> 
> i go to bed feeling a bit bloaty but wake up feeling very lean, and its only 2 days in... so im really looking forward to seeing how this goes over next few weeks..
> 
> I HAVE TO REMEMBER (PATIENCE) and CONSISTENCY will have its rewards in shed loads !!!


Repped you for this post m8 ...need I say more :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> Glad your enjoying what your doing m8, everyone seems to be getting a mentor of sort's at the moment, Makes me wonder if I really am capable of doing this alone.


My mentor is me and by fvck am I hard to please :scared:


----------



## TH0R

flinty90 said:


> Managed 16 miles on the bike, thats another 700 calories burned off .... did feel hard work today though.... anyhoo its done now.. got 3 fcukin meals to try and squeeze in now ...


Where did you get that 700 figure from mate? Sounds low to me.

Are you going to put meals/weights and reps in here or are you just doing a half as5ed journal 

I would of thought a new regime deserved a new perspective, the more you put in the more

you get out mate, am genuinely interested in bears thoughts tbh.

I too struggle with work commitments but I never let it get in the way of my training, never miss

a session, that way I never have to make an excuse to myself, simple.

Good luck with the new regime


----------



## flinty90

TH0R said:


> Where did you get that 700 figure from mate? Sounds low to me.
> 
> Are you going to put meals/weights and reps in here or are you just doing a half as5ed journal
> 
> I would of thought a new regime deserved a new perspective, the more you put in the more
> 
> you get out mate, am genuinely interested in bears thoughts tbh.
> 
> I too struggle with work commitments but I never let it get in the way of my training, never miss
> 
> a session, that way I never have to make an excuse to myself, simple.
> 
> Good luck with the new regime


Hey mate i took that figure from mapmyride app on my phone mate, dont know how accurate it is but i should imagine its not too bad. but its continual for me as i always use the same thing....

Everyone keeps telling me to do a new journal and in a way i think there right i will have a good think about it over weekend and as i have started a new battle and journey i may just do that ..

On another note i feel a little bit weepy, just watched paralympic 100 metres for above knee amputees , fcuk me here is me wondering and worrying about getting a diet and training sorted for 16 weeks.. i feel like a fcukin total loser compared to them guys... really fcukin humbling !!


----------



## flinty90

Thor your right just checked my settings on mapmyride and fir some reason its got me down as 2 ft 2 inch tall lol.. 16 miles burned off over 1300 calories. that sounds about right. 22 miles burned me off 2230 cals. not that it matters but glad i checked it ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Thor your right just checked my settings on mapmyride and fir some reason its got me down as 2 ft 2 inch tall lol.. 16 miles burned off over 1300 calories. that sounds about right. 22 miles burned me off 2230 cals. not that it matters but glad i checked it ..


Fvcking look like a midget.... :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Thor your right just checked my settings on mapmyride and fir some reason its got me down as 2 ft 2 inch tall lol.. 16 miles burned off over 1300 calories. that sounds about right. 22 miles burned me off 2230 cals. not that it matters but glad i checked it ..


yea thats more like it ...700 did seem low eh

mornin by the way


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Thor your right just checked my settings on mapmyride and fir some reason its got me down as 2 ft 2 inch tall lol.. 16 miles burned off over 1300 calories. that sounds about right. 22 miles burned me off 2230 cals. not that it matters but glad i checked it ..


Something wrong there. You're at least 3 feet tall.


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys..

Just for information logging

Weigh in wednesday when i got back off holidays 109.8 kg

weigh in this morning 107.6 kg

pretty happy with that for a starting few days, obviously a bit of water etc from the extra calories on holiday.. will see how we roll for next week ..


----------



## Queenie

Will u be weighing-in once or twice a week flints?

Great start! X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Will u be weighing-in once or twice a week flints?
> 
> Great start! X


i will be weighing in probably once per week.. i think its more of what big bear see's rather than what i actually weigh etc.. X im not going to be a slave to the scales though . i have done that for long enough ....

if my jeans keep dropping from my waist and my shirts keep getting tighter around my chest arms and shoulders then im sure i will be happy X


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've dropped 6 pounds in ten days, how the fvck did that happen?!?!?!? I've upped my cals!! Fvcking hate weighing myself. I'll be under 15 stone soon and may as well not bother any more.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I've dropped 6 pounds in ten days, how the fvck did that happen?!?!?!? I've upped my cals!! Fvcking hate weighing myself. I'll be under 15 stone soon and may as well not bother any more.


what do you mean may aswell not bother mate ??? whats wrong with losing fat ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what do you mean may aswell not bother mate ??? whats wrong with losing fat ??


I'm not convinced its all fat mate, I'm not dieting and I've somehow dumped 6 lbs. Worried since I've come off cycle I've basically lost it. Strength is still alright but nothing special.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not convinced its all fat mate, I'm not dieting and I've somehow dumped 6 lbs. Worried since I've come off cycle I've basically lost it. Strength is still alright but nothing special.


are you still eating well ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> are you still eating well ???


Yeah pretty much the usual. I'm not anal about diet so I know this is my biggest problem and being consistent with calories


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah pretty much the usual. I'm not anal about diet so I know this is my biggest problem and being consistent with calories


PM sent !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I've dropped 6 pounds in ten days, how the fvck did that happen?!?!?!? I've upped my cals!! Fvcking hate weighing myself. I'll be under 15 stone soon and may as well not bother any more.


How long have you been off cycle Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> How long have you been off cycle Ben?


About 8 weeks all in


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> About 8 weeks all in


Strange because normally if carbs are dropped and the test is out of your system then that type of weight drop will happen quite soon after cycle,as I'm doing/done,water weight etc. is it just fluctuating weight Ben ie different from day to day or has this been permanent, I mean maybe tomorrow it'll be back up again?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Strange because normally if carbs are dropped and the test is out of your system then that type of weight drop will happen quite soon after cycle,as I'm doing/done,water weight etc. is it just fluctuating weight Ben ie different from day to day or has this been permanent, I mean maybe tomorrow it'll be back up again?


I'd been holding steady at 15.6 for weeks, jumped on scales today and was 15 dead. It may well bounce back as you say, who knows!


----------



## flinty90

struggling to breath after food today i think im starting to be full lol... i feel sure there is too much food in a day to get in, feels like all im doing is cooking and eating at minute ..

sat here and i have a gut the size of a fcukin spacehopper at minute haha !!!


----------



## Richie186

Dc obviously knows what he's doing mate so just enjoy it. is it getting expensive?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Dc obviously knows what he's doing mate so just enjoy it. is it getting expensive?


food bill has gone up by £60 per week mate just for my extra intake

but in total yes the full package for next 16 weeks gear supps protein food and mentor is definitely costing me a lot more than i realised !!!

Spoke to Dave regarding some of the gear we have decided on for alternatives that i already had or cheaper options as its pushing me to my limit on spends in reality..

but as a good mentor Dave has readjusted and assured me that things are fine if we alter a few things around so its helped me out a bit already !!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Dc obviously knows what he's doing mate so just enjoy it. is it getting expensive?


the thing about that mate is i trust him with my results and well bieng.. if i get to the end of this 16 weeks and i havent had big big changes then it will be the programme thats failed me, i will not fail his regime i wont allow it..

i have spoken to Ben earlier and said if i do not complete the next 12 weeks without faulter or with any cheating thats not been planned i will walk away from this forum and this lifestyle altogether , i have set myself a goal, i have paid for the best help, and i have paid for the stuff i need to do it.. if i let myself down now i will only have myself to blame and if that happens i will be that ashamed i will just walk away from here and any BB related forums and not give it another thought as it will mean i didnt have it in me to give it what it needed so why waste time talking , reading and p1ssing about with it..

The stakes are high for me for the next 3 months and i dont intend to walk away from here with my tail between my legs !!!X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> the thing about that mate is i trust him with my results and well bieng.. if i get to the end of this 16 weeks and i havent had big big changes then it will be the programme thats failed me, i will not fail his regime i wont allow it..
> 
> i have spoken to Ben earlier and said if i do not complete the next 12 weeks without faulter or with any cheating thats not been planned i will walk away from this forum and this lifestyle altogether , i have set myself a goal, i have paid for the best help, and i have paid for the stuff i need to do it.. if i let myself down now i will only have myself to blame and if that happens i will be that ashamed i will just walk away from here and any BB related forums and not give it another thought as it will mean i didnt have it in me to give it what it needed so why waste time talking , reading and p1ssing about with it..
> 
> The stakes are high for me for the next 3 months and i dont intend to walk away from here with my tail between my legs !!!X


Very bold and honest mate. The fact you've gone to the trouble and, I imagine, the considerable expense of taking a mentor on board means that you are 100% committed. I'll bet that with your own determination and the support of your friends you will get where you want to be. I'm looking forward to sharing your ups and downs and have total faith in you. X


----------



## flinty90

Thanks Richie... its going to be a ride and a half i guarantee that lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty i'm sure you will see very nice results but 16 weeks is not a massive amount of time in bodybuilding

good luck with the serious move to prep buy though

i'm back from geneva btw so i can text you for free now pmsl


----------



## Uriel

what are your goals with bigbear btw? Mass on or cut?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty i'm sure you will see very nice results but 16 weeks is not a massive amount of time in bodybuilding
> 
> good luck with the serious move to prep buy though
> 
> i'm back from geneva btw so i can text you for free now pmsl


Hey bro good to see ya ...

Yes mate i know 16 weeks is fcuk all in the scheme of things bro... but for me , my attention span and to see wether i can do this 16 weeks i feel is a great indicator of sticking in there... and im sure i will know after even 6 weeks wether what im working towards is going to be worht it or not...

I will send you the 22 pence in the post tight cnut lol X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> what are your goals with bigbear btw? Mass on or cut?


As you know Big bear makes monsters..

i have asked hime for the first 12 weeks that we get me leaner but hold any size so thats what we are doing (recomping) i suppose you call it X


----------



## Uriel

phaa..........the only way you will ever hold any size is to give me a reachround:laugh:

good luck bro


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> struggling to breath after food today i think im starting to be full lol... i feel sure there is too much food in a day to get in, feels like all im doing is cooking and eating at minute ..
> 
> sat here and i have a gut the size of a fcukin spacehopper at minute haha !!!


Ive had that bloated stomach every single day For the past year and if I breath out I genuinely look pregnant. Meant To be a sign of strong abs. Fcuking hope so


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Ive had that bloated stomach every single day For the past year and if I breath out I genuinely look pregnant. Meant To be a sign of strong abs. Fcuking hope so


my abs must be strong really they have held my fat cnut body upright for last 20 years pmsl !!!


----------



## luther1

Theres a family in the meon valley area where I live and the misses has just divorced the old man. Got his estate valued for the divorce at £14 million. Guess whos got a date with her tonight:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Theres a family in the meon valley area where I live and the misses has just divorced the old man. Got his estate valued for the divorce at £14 million. Guess whos got a date with her tonight:whistling:


Breda ??? :whistling:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Breda ??? :whistling:


No,she likes muscly men?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> No,she likes muscly men?


ok im still non the wiser then lol Uriel ??


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> No,she likes muscly men?


who then?


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ok im still non the wiser then lol *Uriel* ??


i dont date old gold diggers


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> ok im still non the wiser then lol Uriel ??


No,they've got be able to speak English. Guess again


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i dont date old gold diggers


You don't date at all haha


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> No,they've got be able to speak English. Guess again


racist cnut


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> You don't date at all haha


true lol


----------



## luther1

This is a blind day btw, so one or both of us could be disappointed. She'll probably multiple in her pants when the big fella drop kicks the saloon door open and sashays up to the bar with a lat spread


----------



## Mingster

Best of luck with your new challenge Flints. I've got every faith in you that you will suceed:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Best of luck with your new challenge Flints. I've got every faith in you that you will suceed:thumbup1:


thanks big man.... i am giving it all i got ...


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> This is a blind day btw, so one or both of us could be disappointed. She'll probably multiple in her pants when *the big fella drop kicks the* saloon door open and sashays up to the bar with a lat spread


who is it then? tell?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> This is a blind day btw, so one or both of us could be disappointed. She'll probably multiple in her pants when the big fella drop kicks the saloon door open and sashays up to the bar with a lat spread


well hopefully for you she is just fcukin blind altogether lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> This is a blind day btw, so one or both of us could be disappointed. She'll probably multiple in her pants when the big fella drop kicks the saloon door open and sashays up to the bar with a lat spread


she's had the 14M dollar man - when she sees you (the primark kid) she'll honk carrots lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> she's had the 14M dollar man - when she sees you (the primark kid) she'll honk carrots lol


pmsl fcukin luther the tesco 2 stripe bandit


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well hopefully for you she is just fcukin blind altogether lol


dont be a cnut flinty...........when luther kicks the pub door he'll need a chiropracter just to pop his athritic hip back in


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> she's had the 14M dollar man - when she sees you (the primark kid) she'll honk carrots lol


She's going from the 14m dollar man to the 14'' bicep man pmsl


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> pmsl fcukin luther the tesco 2 stripe bandit


she'll be swapping prada fo nada pmsl


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She's going from the 14m dollar man to the 14'' bicep man pmsl


ahh so your hoping to bang on 3 inch to your biceps before your date bro ??


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> She's going from the 14m dollar man to the *14'' bicep man pmsl*


alway adding 4 internet inches to the guns bro eh?


----------



## flinty90

im off up to huddersfield next weekend to go have a training session with Big Bear.. should be an eye opener lol.... hope he can spot me ok :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Loaded or not,she was as fat as fcuk. Luther ain't doing no fatty


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Loaded or not,she was as fat as fcuk. Luther ain't doing no fatty


for 14M - Id do flinty pmsl


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> for 14M - Id do flinty pmsl


She made that fat Cnut look like twiggy


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> im off up to huddersfield next weekend to go have a training session with Big Bear.. should be an eye opener lol....* hope he can spot me ok* :whistling:


probably struggle with you ego but the weights will be a piece of p1ss lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> im off up to huddersfield next weekend to go have a training session with Big Bear.. should be an eye opener lol.... hope he can spot me ok :whistling:


He'll spot you all right,you'll be the fat kid with the sh1tty bum


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> probably struggle with you ego but the weights will be a piece of p1ss lol


lol first time i have ever been accused of having an ego. i quite like it ...


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> He'll spot you all right,you'll be the fat kid with the sh1tty bum


you still thinking about your date bro x


----------



## flinty90

Well out on bike for me today , i miht get chance to get to gym to do a back session hopefully we will see..

got all my stuff to get together to go down bristol next week with work , its going to be fun sorting all this food out without the support of my personal chef (the missus) lol... im sure i will be ok, its a case of having to be..

took some pics this morning for big bear , i look sh1t in comparison to how i feel... i guess thats also something i will have to get used to (never looking good enough) IMO ...

anyway whats everyone else up to ....

just off to get my supps and my oats and whey !!! 8:00 first meal of day


----------



## luther1

Morning!

Off to Marwell zoo with my little girl shortly,then toys r us to get her a bike shes seen for her birthday on the 20th. Then got to do some gardening.fcuking bushes are closing the garden in so hedge trimming for me later.

Are you three weeks in Bristol flinty?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Off to Marwell zoo with my little girl shortly,then toys r us to get her a bike shes seen for her birthday on the 20th. Then got to do some gardening.fcuking bushes are closing the garden in so hedge trimming for me later.
> 
> Are you three weeks in Bristol flinty?


nice mate.. not sure yet about bristol bro, as far as i know we should finish the bristol contract by the 21st september.. how long that drags over is anyones guess, working on the M5 and M4 is very slow process down there at minute.. the digging teams that dig our holes to drill from etc are very fcukin slow, also the traffic management can be a b4stard down there as im sure your aware its busy as fcuk on them motorways...

Im hoping in next 2 weeks at most i will be back local to make things easier training wise etc ....

enjoy your day mate and dont be fcukin tight buy your daughter a good little bike lol


----------



## TH0R

Whats BB's advice on cardio mate, them bike rides are way too much IMO

Nice little speech a while back, do you do funerals? :lol:

Whats been stumbling block in past?


----------



## Replicator

Morning , nice day going out with the wifey somewhere .......fvck knows where just somewhere :mellow:


----------



## flinty90

TH0R said:


> Whats BB's advice on cardio mate, them bike rides are way too much IMO
> 
> Nice little speech a while back, do you do funerals? :lol:
> 
> Whats been stumbling block in past?


hey mate , bike rides at the minute are fine ,but what i will probably be advised to do as i get into this is take them right down and make them just 30 - 40 minutes pre breakfast as my cardio... i got fat to shift still at end of day so its not going to hurt really...

My stumbling block in the past as in what mate ?? losing weight ?? gaining muscle . well in fact you dont need to answer that ,

same response to any of it . The stumbling block in the past has been ME .. ALL ME ...

like i say i have lost a lot of weight over last couple of years but now thats over and done with, time to start the new chapter for me.. and last week was where it began

6.9.2012 the day i finished moving my mountain and started to build my fcukin own lol....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey mate , bike rides at the minute are fine ,but what i will probably be advised to do as i get into this is take them right down and make them just 30 - 40 minutes pre breakfast as my cardio... i got fat to shift still at end of day so its not going to hurt really...
> 
> My stumbling block in the past as in what mate ?? losing weight ?? gaining muscle . well in fact you dont need to answer that ,
> 
> same response to any of it . The stumbling block in the past has been ME .. ALL ME ...
> 
> like i say i have lost a lot of weight over last couple of years but now thats over and done with, time to start the new chapter for me.. and last week was where it began
> 
> 6.9.2012 the day i finished moving my mountain and started to build my fcukin own lol....


A million kudos Flints .....not many will admit to the likes of that.

So from here on in how can it be anthing else but onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

slipped out on bike did 9 miles and that was 657 calories on map my ride so looks like its back right again... had another bit of bad news today. we go straight from bristol in 2 weeks up to fcukin kilmarnock for 2 weeks DOOOHHHHH !!! but i will just have to try and find a gym up there ..

anyway meal number 6 just gone down

300g beef

300g boiled potato

100g broccoli

was actually very nice lots of pepper

going to nip out for a half hour walk with missus and dog round the park as its a nice evening...

see ya laters !!


----------



## biglbs

Evening Flints mate,you sound a bit low mate tbh,you ok?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Evening Flints mate,you sound a bit low mate tbh,you ok?


do i mate ?? im good bro thanks all set on the journey to greatness lol. hows you x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> do i mate ?? im good bro thanks all set on the journey to greatness lol. hows you x


Sorry if i got that wrong,i have been away too for week in thetford forrest and catchin up with everyone,perhaps the stick was grabbed in the wrong place!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Sorry if i got that wrong,i have been away too for week in thetford forrest and catchin up with everyone,perhaps the stick was grabbed in the wrong place!


lol no probs dude. i have taken on a coach mate so happy as larry.. hope you had a good break matey x


----------



## reza85

flinty90 said:


> lol no probs dude. i have taken on a coach mate so happy as larry.. hope you had a good break matey x


Glad to hear you got a coach on bored mate all the best with your goals


----------



## flinty90

reza85 said:


> Glad to hear you got a coach on bored mate all the best with your goals


Cheers Bro .... and you of course !!!


----------



## flinty90

couple of pics from saturday morning, excuse the poses i know its sh1t lol but these are new chapter starting pics for Big bear and myself really

109.8 kg



Lets see where i can get to in next 16 weeks from here guys , as always support is appreciated !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> couple of pics from saturday morning, excuse the poses i know its sh1t lol but these are new chapter starting pics for Big bear and myself really
> 
> 109.8 kg
> 
> View attachment 93968
> View attachment 93969
> View attachment 93970
> 
> 
> Lets see where i can get to in next 16 weeks from here guys , as always support is appreciated !!!


Morning flinty. Looks like you've got a good base to build on. The next 16 weeks are going to be tough but they'll change your life. I for one am really looking forward to this. Hope we can train together before you get to strong! Lol. X


----------



## Uriel

will be looking in now for a tranformation - how often do you plan pic update? too often is a waste imo....every 4 weeks?


----------



## Queenie

Good lad for putting pics up 

Are u feeling better on all of the food now? Takes a few days to get used to x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mate. Solid base there and legs look good. Looking forward to seeing how you go.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> will be looking in now for a tranformation - how often do you plan pic update? too often is a waste imo....every 4 weeks?


yeah bro maybe every 4 weeks will be good. hopefully i will be able to pose better by then aswell.

thanks guys you lot know i hate fcukin posting pics but here i am nithing to hide. only going to get better..

queenie . food is going down better thanks. still feels a lot but yeah i. getting used to it a little more

richie. will definitely train together bro anytime.

ginger . thanks mate .. anyway time for meal 2 already lol.

mince. potato and green beans mmmm lol..


----------



## RACK

Hats off for posting pics mate, takes balls!

So what's the main goal that you and big bear have in mind?


----------



## retro-mental

Good pics flinty. Every time you post a pic there is a dramatic difference !!!

Oh and do your pants say easy on them ( no **** ! )


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Hats off for posting pics mate, takes balls!
> 
> So what's the main goal that you and big bear have in mind?


thanks mate.. initially its to recomp . nit seen big bear in person till the weekend when we will have a proper look at me and talk about it all. obviously i want to get leaner but keep size. initially got no real aim for six pack etc just wanf to be leaner and big as i can be bro... will have a more clear definition of goal after weekend ...


----------



## RACK

I agree, it's always better to meet in person and speak face to face and let him look over you in the flesh as the camera only tells half the story, I look a lot different in person.

Quick heads up, Big Bear is fooooooooking massive haha


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> I agree, it's always better to meet in person and speak face to face and let him look over you in the flesh as the camera only tells half the story, I look a lot different in person.
> 
> Quick heads up, Big Bear is fooooooooking massive haha


yeah i know bro lol.. seen the cnut at notts last year when i met you in car park lol.. made some of the competitors look small lol.. hope he can get me almost as big haha.. he assures me im gonna be huge eventually haha.. bring it on..


----------



## PaulB

Good luck with the coaching Flinty. Well done for putting the pics up. You WILL reach your goals.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> do i mate ?? im good bro thanks all set on the journey to greatness lol. hows you x


just remember this journey takes years, NOT weeks or months ,......weeks and months are nothing but the seconds and Minutes in the hours of BB .

I wish you well in the BB hours (years) ahead .


----------



## biglbs

I saw that in the pipe earlier,after i posted you,i realy hope thinks go your way now dude,remember half the battle is won with time and money invested and a good trainer on your case,you will be gaggin to win that battle,you will too mate,we will all make sure...brave puttin up picks,that is hard,i know xx watchin you ya cvnt....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I saw that in the pipe earlier,after i posted you,i realy hope thinks go your way now dude,remember half the battle is won with time and money invested and a good trainer on your case,you will be gaggin to win that battle,you will too mate,we will all make sure...brave puttin up picks,that is hard,i know xx watchin you ya cvnt....


thanks mate. and yes i want you to watch me bro. ( watch me fcukin soar) x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I saw that in the pipe earlier,after i posted you,i realy hope thinks go your way now dude,remember half the battle is won with time and money invested and a good trainer on your case,you will be gaggin to win that battle,you will too mate,we will all make sure...brave puttin up picks,that is hard,i know xx watchin you ya cvnt....


thanks mate. and yes i want you to watch me bro. ( watch me fcukin soar) x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate. and yes i want you to watch me bro. ( watch me fcukin soar) x


Good man and be sore!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate. and yes i want you to watch me bro. ( watch me fcukin soar) x


What twice?hang on,,,,,


----------



## Replicator

No reply for my poetic input then :huh:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I saw that in the pipe earlier,after i posted you,i realy hope thinks go your way now dude,remember half the battle is won with time and money invested and a good trainer on your case,you will be gaggin to win that battle,you will too mate,we will all make sure...brave puttin up picks,that is hard,i know xx watchin you ya cvnt....


and if he disnay he will be forced to eat Haggis 3 times a day for six months..........................or some o they stinking sausages from tyras thread :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> No reply for my poetic input then :huh:


He is having a w8nk picturing the new physical appearance shhhhhh


----------



## flinty90

sorry was eating my steak and jacet spud lol.... x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> sorry was eating my steak and jacet spud lol.... x


 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> sorry was eating my steak and jacet spud lol.... x


 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sorry was eating my steak and jacet spud lol.... x


No veg?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sorry was eating my steak and jacet spud lol.... x


no veg?


----------



## biglbs

posted twice as every other cvnt is...


----------



## Uriel

i'm made up - my mate jase won his class at ukbff port talbot yesterday and got an invite to the british so looks like i'm off to the british

plus even though i think i look flat in that new avvy taken this morning - i am 17 stone 10lb.......god i love tren


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm made up - my mate jase won his class at ukbff port talbot yesterday and got an invite to the british so looks like i'm off to the british
> 
> plus even though i think i look flat in that new avvy taken this morning - i am 17 stone 10lb.......god i love tren


well done to him bro. and i dont think your looking flat mate. pretty good tbf x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No veg?


of course veg . green veg with every meal. but i had already eaten that lol...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No veg?


of course veg . green veg with every meal. but i had already eaten that lol...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well done to him bro. and i dont think your looking flat mate. pretty good tbf x


i was just a bit dehydrated i think......i trained 3/4 chest and 3/4 legs too as a catch up session but then i had a "stress buster" massage.....

all the massages i have ever had have been Thai (painful), deep tissue (fuking painful) or topless with a finger up my bum (lush:lol - this was the first ever proper relaxing massage i have had........i think i fell in love with gez who did it lol


----------



## bennyrock

How do Flinty Lad? How's training going?


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> How do Flinty Lad? How's training going?


all good here bro hows you. looking good in avi matey ...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> of course veg . green veg with every meal. but i had already eaten that lol...


I remember a certain young man asking me that as i left it off! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. just off out on bike for 30 minutes cardio. wake up lazy cnuts lol... x


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3462569 said:


> morning guys. just off out on bike for 30 minutes cardio. wake up lazy cnuts lol... x


Is it not wet there mate ?

Bouncing down here.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just about to hop on mine and hit the gym. Big upper body session today, going to be tough.


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty. Raining heavy oop north, as usual. Have a good day mucker.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Is it not wet there mate ?
> 
> Bouncing down here.


lovely in bristol bro. bright sunshine x


----------



## Queenie

Sunny here too! Have a good one flintster


----------



## Fatboy80

flinty90 said:


> lovely in bristol bro. bright sunshine x


Sunny in 5hitty Swindon too. Managed half hr on exercise bike the a 3k jog with hound. Have a great day Flinty, you're just down the road from me. Pop into makro and see if the have any stock of liquid egg whites please!!


----------



## biglbs

Here too


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Afternoon peeps..how was the hols flinty??


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Afternoon peeps..how was the hols flinty??


fcukin awesome mate thanks. how you doing bro ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> fcukin awesome mate thanks. how you doing bro ?


doing good mate thanks, off on my hols in 3 weeks myself then straight back onto a cycle when im back


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> doing good mate thanks, off on my hols in 3 weeks myself then straight back onto a cycle when im back


where you off pal ??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> where you off pal ??


Mauritius for 2 weeks


----------



## flinty90

evening guys. just got back from second carfio session today . did 6 miles on bike this morning and 7 miles tonight. good hour cardio and 1100 calories plus gone. time for tea after shower and a chill out. hope your all well...


----------



## Replicator

all okay in here then bud?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> evening guys. just got back from second carfio session today . did 6 miles on bike this morning and 7 miles tonight. good hour cardio and 1100 calories plus gone. time for tea after shower and a chill out. hope your all well...


Good work mate


----------



## reza85

flinty90 said:


> evening guys. just got back from second carfio session today . did 6 miles on bike this morning and 7 miles tonight. good hour cardio and 1100 calories plus gone. time for tea after shower and a chill out. hope your all well...


Hey mate how is the training with the coach going any major changes ?


----------



## flinty90

reza85 said:


> Hey mate how is the training with the coach going any major changes ?


nothing major changewise in training mate. not trained this week yet as working away. will be in gym thursday evening to smash it ... you enjoying your training so far bro...

replicator. all is well in flinty land mate. just prepped all meals for tomorrow so thats good. you ok matey ?


----------



## reza85

flinty90 said:


> nothing major changewise in training mate. not trained this week yet as working away. will be in gym thursday evening to smash it ... you enjoying your training so far bro...
> 
> replicator. all is well in flinty land mate. just prepped all meals for tomorrow so thats good. you ok matey ?


Yea mate Scott does thing diferantly so is going very well, Thanks for asking


----------



## flinty90

reza85 said:


> Yea mate Scott does thing diferantly so is going very well, Thanks for asking


nice one mate. well i hope you stop by in here more often to follow my journey as i will be following yours ...x


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. no cardio this morning it was fvuking it down. going to be a hard physical day at work though so will rip calories out of me.. cant wait to get home tomorrow and hit the gym my body is crying out to be punished...


----------



## bennyrock

I'm all good mate but small now as I have not been training for 7 weeks. Don't know what went wrong but I just got lazy!!! Looking to start again soon and get back in. I managed to get my biceps up to 18'' but now a weedy 16'' !!! Lol


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> I'm all good mate but small now as I have not been training for 7 weeks. Don't know what went wrong but I just got lazy!!! Looking to start again soon and get back in. I managed to get my biceps up to 18'' but now a weedy 16'' !!! Lol


get to the gym then you skinny cnut lol... x


----------



## biglbs

It is hard workin away,i did it for a while years back,no pattern in your life,hard to plan as you would like,it gets better though,but then you get older too


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> It is hard workin away,i did it for a while years back,no pattern in your life,hard to plan as you would like,it gets better though,but then you get older too


i have a good job mate but working away is really starting to get me down.. im seriously considering applying for a job at a local supermarket just to be at home where i can train etc in a routine... been swimming tonight for 30 minutes. was a change from bike but after 15 minutes im bored stiff lol.. anyway like i said it made a change and was good to get my chest and arms etc stretched out.. gym tomorrow thank fcuk. looking forward to getting together with big bear at weekend. it will make this regime feel more legitimate when i have seen him in the flesh ...


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Feels like winter today, I don't envy you working outside. Have a good one mate. X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i have a good job mate but working away is really starting to get me down.. im seriously considering applying for a job at a local supermarket just to be at home where i can train etc in a routine... been swimming tonight for 30 minutes. was a change from bike but after 15 minutes im bored stiff lol.. anyway like i said it made a change and was good to get my chest and arms etc stretched out.. gym tomorrow thank fcuk. looking forward to getting together with big bear at weekend. it will make this regime feel more legitimate when i have seen him in the flesh ...


Tbh my friend it can be a consideration,if you can afford to live on lesser money,sometimes being realy happy has its price,you strike me as inteligent and driven,surely someone nearer to home would value your services mate?The only way to get that one sorted is to start applying and get your name down at agencies etc,worth it for you i feel,you need more stability,if i can see that over a pooter,then hay?!!!!I know you go through low phases but can also see the common denominator.


----------



## Replicator

You cant beat routine when you have a routine you try to keep to.

I love working with coucil here due to them allowing flexi time which suits me down to the ground ...If I was offerd a job for double what I earn now to work away from home I wouldnt take it ....Money isnt everything .............routine and happiness is


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> You cant beat routine when you have a routine you try to keep to.
> 
> I love working with coucil here due to them allowing flexi time which suits me down to the ground ...If I was offerd a job for double what I earn now to work away from home I wouldnt take it ....Money isnt everything .............routine and happiness is


agreed mate and im a big lover of routine. but unfortunately for me at the minute. my routine is based on things i dont want to be doing. i wouldnt think twice about taking less money for better personal time. .. my time has always been more important to me than money...


----------



## Milky

I used to spend all week away in a truck mate, fu*king killer.

I remember someone saying " even the pro's had " normal " jobs before they hit the big time "

True words when were struggling mate.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evenin Flint's, how's the going m8.


----------



## biglbs

I will start your Cv for ya in a mo!!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning bros and hoes . up early, out on bike for 30 minutes fasted CV. Its so fcukin good to be home...

didnt get in until 8pm from work last night so didntget to gym..

will be going this morning and doing a push session..... cant wait i feel like my diet has stoked me up all week ready to hit the weights and i havent fcukin managed to yet lol... so i should be ready...

on the upside though official weigh in today (weekly)

starting weight *109.8kg*

Weigh in today *106.7kg * 

well worth eating my body weight in clean food and getting on a bike with my helmet on looking like a fcukin tool most mornings lol....

anyway meal 1 coming up


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning bros and hoes . up early, out on bike for 30 minutes fasted CV. Its so fcukin good to be home...
> 
> didnt get in until 8pm from work last night so didntget to gym..
> 
> will be going this morning and doing a push session..... cant wait i feel like my diet has stoked me up all week ready to hit the weights and i havent fcukin managed to yet lol... so i should be ready...
> 
> on the upside though official weigh in today (weekly)
> 
> starting weight *109.8kg*
> 
> Weigh in today *106.7kg *
> 
> well worth eating my body weight in clean food and getting on a bike with my helmet on looking like a fcukin tool most mornings lol....
> 
> anyway meal 1 coming up


Morning bro. Over 3kg already, good going mate. Will you be posting up your workout for today? X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning bro. Over 3kg already, good going mate. Will you be posting up your workout for today? X


yes mate i will post it,and thanks X

- - - Updated - - -

Hey richie im in huddersfield training with big bear on sunday at 10:30 .... at maloneys gym ... you about ???


----------



## Richie186

Sh1t. I'm not mate. Working Sunday till 4pm. Ive got a couple of weeks off week commencing 8/10 so could get together then?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sh1t. I'm not mate. Working Sunday till 4pm. Ive got a couple of weeks off week commencing 8/10 so could get together then?


no probs bro, will deffo get together then i will be in full on beast mode by then lol....


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> no probs bro, will deffo get together then i will be in full on beast mode by then lol....


Great. I can come down to your neck of the woods, travelings not a problem. Go easy on my though bro, I'll have some catching up to do!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Great. I can come down to your neck of the woods, travelings not a problem. Go easy on my though bro, I'll have some catching up to do!


either or mate i dont mind coming up to your gym also !!!


----------



## Richie186

You would mind mate, it's crap! Council run municipal gym. No trap bars, no squat rack. No rack for barbell either so bench press is either dumbells or the dreaded smith machine. A ride down south will do me good anyway. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> You would mind mate, it's crap! Council run municipal gym. No trap bars, no squat rack. No rack for barbell either so bench press is either dumbells or the dreaded smith machine. A ride down south will do me good anyway. X


fcuk all wrong with smith machine bro !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> fcuk all wrong with smith machine bro !!!


Fookin useful kit,,,


----------



## mal

flinty90 said:


> fcuk all wrong with smith machine bro !!!


yes,i was doing hanging leg raises on one yesterday,versatile piece of kit....nice for incline bench too.


----------



## flinty90

Push session

low incline DB press

12 x 30 kg

10 x 35 kg

8 x40kg

6 x 45kg felt strong could have gone to 50's . will do next week

12 x 35kg

Peck dec

12 x 50kg

10 x 57.25kg

8x 72.5kg

6 x 85kg

12 x 57.25 (hit failure at 10)

DB shoulder press

12 x 15 kg

10 x 20 kg

8 x 30 kg

6 x 35 kg

12 x 25 kg just managed 12 (weight increase slightly next session)

side lateral raises

12 x 7 kg

10 x 9 kg

8 x 11 kg

6 x 12 kg

12 x 9 kg (all reps strict with 2 second negative)

tricep pushdowns

12 x 50 kg

10 x 55 kg

8 x 60 kg

6 x 70kg

1x x 55 kg (failure reached after 15 reps) increase weight next session...


----------



## flinty90

off fishing now, packed all rest of my meals for today buzzing nowi have been to gym and done my bit..

will be back in morning off to gym again for legs

Feeling positive at minute and happy with what i see in mirror ( for me ) onwards we go ....


----------



## MURPHYZ

Nice m8, wish you all the best with your new plan, Do you feel like you try harder now, now that you have to answer to someone other than yourself.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Nice m8, wish you all the best with your new plan, Do you feel like you try harder now, now that you have to answer to someone other than yourself.


i always tried hard mate, just uneducated but yeah you find yourself not wanting to let yourself down and obviously your mentor you want to make it work... i love it ...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i always tried hard mate, just uneducated but yeah you find yourself not wanting to let yourself down and obviously your mentor you want to make it work... i love it ...


This is then a case of 'Brains baffle brawn,but create muscle' :thumb:

I think you are about to realy start to enjoy your training and understand all aspects far better,good luck.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> i always tried hard mate, just uneducated but yeah you find yourself not wanting to let yourself down and obviously your mentor you want to make it work... i love it ...


Sorry Bud, I didn't mean it to sound like you were not trying hard, I've actually read the journal so I know how much effort you put into your training. I think using a mentor will defo be something I'm going to look into after this little comp is over.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Sorry Bud, I didn't mean it to sound like you were not trying hard, I've actually read the journal so I know how much effort you put into your training. I think using a mentor will defo be something I'm going to look into after this little comp is over.


No i wasnt saying you meant that mate , i was explaining that although i have always tried hardas biglbs says knowledge is key. and hopefully someone with the knowldege is going to help me achive my goals..

he does the knowledge i do the work, sounds fair..

Biglbs - you know what mate i think your right , understanding and enjoying i reckon will deffo be on the list ..

wierd as i always liked going to the gym, but enjoying it on another level will definitely have me happy as larry and getting results which in turn makes me train better etc and on and on !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No i wasnt saying you meant that mate , i was explaining that although i have always tried hardas biglbs says knowledge is key. and hopefully someone with the knowldege is going to help me achive my goals..
> 
> he does the knowledge i do the work, sounds fair..
> 
> Biglbs - you know what mate i think your right , understanding and enjoying i reckon will deffo be on the list ..
> 
> wierd as i always liked going to the gym, but enjoying it on another level will definitely have me happy as larry and getting results which in turn makes me train better etc and on and on !!!


Repped


----------



## Replicator

Awerigth bud


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Awerigth bud


good thanks mate. just got fishing .its fcukin windy though do not set up yet. i cant be a55ed lol. im sat here still buzzing about workout this morning l. sad cnut i am. but when you miss somethinv all week it makes you happy when you get back to it lol.. i love being home lol... x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> good thanks mate. just got fishing .its fcukin windy though do not set up yet. i cant be a55ed lol. im sat here still buzzing about workout this morning l. sad cnut i am. but when you miss somethinv all week it makes you happy when you get back to it lol.. i love being home lol... x


Absolutely


----------



## flinty90

Morning CV done 28 minutes out on bike, was an early one..

Chest and shoulders really feeling yesterdays session so thats nice, off to gym this afternoon to get legs done..

it will look like this

Ham curl

squats

leg ext

sldl

calf raises

job done..

its a nice morning here,everyone enjoy there weekend !!


----------



## Queenie

Give me the low down then flints! How u feeling? Have the mind games stopped yet? Feeling bloated? Made any decisions about your job?


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. 12 hour shift today which is a bit sad considering the weather is nice and I can here motorbikes screaming around the dales already.

Enjoy your workout mate, I love leg days. X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Give me the low down then flints! How u feeling? Have the mind games stopped yet? Feeling bloated? Made any decisions about your job?


OK well after first weigh in it took away my doubts as to wether it could work or not #~(extra calories)

in my mind im trying to come to terms with is it really that bad if i can change things around a little bit diet wise to suit when im working away and stopping in hotels (BIg bear will reassure me tomorrow)

my training as i see it can be achieved in 3 days over the weekend from friday to sunday (At absolute worse case) so really am i over worrying about not getting the plan i have stuck to perfectly..

Obviously the plan Dave has worked out for me is all an absolute ideal from training to food to gear. but to stick to it perfectly when you throw other things into the equation is pretty much impossible, but should i worry about that (new job needed) or should i just make the inconsistency of what i cant do consistent with what i can do .. if you get what i mean..

I feel a bit more positive, and after talking with Milky in the week, im talking to CJ today hopefully and Dave tomorrow to reassure me that what im doing is going to be fine then i will be better with myself..

I MUST STOP BATTLING WITH MYSELF (my mind is my worst enemy) < that is just a mental not for myself, repeat 50 times per day or until my mind wins and i get bored pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. 12 hour shift today which is a bit sad considering the weather is nice and I can here motorbikes screaming around the dales already.
> 
> Enjoy your workout mate, I love leg days. X


Thanks for reminding me, im sorning my motorbike today, not going to get chance to use it really now, so fcuk it i will put it away for the year now, might even sell it !! have a good shift bro


----------



## Queenie

Yup - I totally agree about the mind!! As IB always says, we are our own worst critics! I am constantly over analysing and worrying about things. If u are a control freak like me, even handing over responsibility to someone else feels odd. I totally trust him but I'm having to not be as stubborn 

I'm sure Dave will give u all the reassurance u need. You're doing fantastically well flints. I know how bad u want this and I know that this progress from u will be a regular occurrence


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yup - I totally agree about the mind!! As IB always says, we are our own worst critics! I am constantly over analysing and worrying about things. If u are a control freak like me, even handing over responsibility to someone else feels odd. I totally trust him but I'm having to not be as stubborn
> 
> I'm sure Dave will give u all the reassurance u need. You're doing fantastically well flints. I know how bad u want this and I know that this progress from u will be a regular occurrence


Nail on head chick... thats me all over too !!


----------



## CJ

I doubt every plan I receive at first...that much rice, I'll get fat....that sort of sh1t

Trust in the powers that be buddy.

This was 4 months of HARD eating (Dec-march) ..only the last 4 week's I was on cycle.

Fvcking nail it buddy

Strangely I can't wait to get all big and smooth like on the right hand pic


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> I doubt every plan I receive at first...that much rice, I'll get fat....that sort of sh1t
> 
> Trust in the powers that be buddy.
> 
> This was 4 months of HARD eating (Dec-march) ..only the last 4 week's I was on cycle.
> 
> Fvcking nail it buddy
> 
> Strangely I can't wait to get all big and smooth like on the right hand pic


lol thats what im talking about bro.. fcukin awesome !!!

- - - Updated - - -

CJ if i can get to your right hand pic ^^ i will be happy at that and im serious !!


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> lol thats what im talking about bro.. fcukin awesome !!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> CJ if i can get to your right hand pic ^^ i will be happy at that and im serious !!


I think I was 98kg in that at 5'7...you can and will buddy.

Looking forward to seeing you nail your goals........


----------



## flinty90

Legs session

single leg Ham curls

12 x 30 kg

10 x 35kg

8 x 40 kg

6 x 45 kg failed on 5

12 x 30 kg (just managed 10)

Squats (right down below parallel)

12 x 50 kg

10 x 70 kg

8 x 90 kg

6 x 110 kg

12 x 50 kg (weight to be upped next session) weights pretty low as not really trained legs for a bit as been doing biking but now will be regular again so weights will be going up ...

leg extensions

12 x 50 kg

10 x 60 kg

8 x 72.5 kg

6 x 90kg (weight up next session)

18 x 60 kg (up weight next session) all full rom nice and steady

sldl

12 x 60 kg

10 x 70 kg

8 x 80 kg

6 x 95 kg (felt a bit tweaky in left hand side of back ) form issue maybe ??

12 x 70 kg didnt feel comfortable though will speak to big bear tomorrow about form...

calves

15 x 120 kg toes pointed out

15 x 120 kg toes pointed in

5 x 10 reps at 170 kg normal

legas feel shot, not massive weights but as its a new start i thought i would concentrate on absolute full rom and i went down to touching a$$ on back of ankles on squats, build up from there and see if it changes my weights a lot... still enjoyed it though. trained with missus on our own, gym was shut so we just trained in there alone i like it like that sometimes..

cant wait to go see Dave tomorrow, i think when i have spoken to him this will all feel properly underway...

Pull session tomorrow


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good in the pictures Flintster, wont be mentioning that ya got a black mans head on a white mans body lol. Legs are filling out around the thighs mukker. Was good to talk ;-D


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Legs session
> 
> single leg Ham curls
> 
> 12 x 30 kg
> 
> 10 x 35kg
> 
> 8 x 40 kg
> 
> 6 x 45 kg failed on 5
> 
> 12 x 30 kg (just managed 10)
> 
> Squats (right down below parallel)
> 
> 12 x 50 kg
> 
> 10 x 70 kg
> 
> 8 x 90 kg
> 
> 6 x 110 kg
> 
> 12 x 50 kg (weight to be upped next session) weights pretty low as not really trained legs for a bit as been doing biking but now will be regular again so weights will be going up ...
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> 12 x 50 kg
> 
> 10 x 60 kg
> 
> 8 x 72.5 kg
> 
> 6 x 90kg (weight up next session)
> 
> 18 x 60 kg (up weight next session) all full rom nice and steady
> 
> sldl
> 
> 12 x 60 kg
> 
> 10 x 70 kg
> 
> 8 x 80 kg
> 
> 6 x 95 kg (felt a bit tweaky in left hand side of back ) form issue maybe ??
> 
> 12 x 70 kg didnt feel comfortable though will speak to big bear tomorrow about form...
> 
> calves
> 
> 15 x 120 kg toes pointed out
> 
> 15 x 120 kg toes pointed in
> 
> 5 x 10 reps at 170 kg normal
> 
> legas feel shot, not massive weights but as its a new start i thought i would concentrate on absolute full rom and i went down to touching a$$ on back of ankles on squats, build up from there and see if it changes my weights a lot... still enjoyed it though. trained with missus on our own, gym was shut so we just trained in there alone i like it like that sometimes..
> 
> cant wait to go see Dave tomorrow, i think when i have spoken to him this will all feel properly underway...
> 
> Pull session tomorrow


Stop undermining yourself Flint

Maybe not massive for you and a lot of other dudes, but for some these will take a long time to get too and for some may never be acheivable ....Its not about how much weight you can lift, its about how you shift the weigth you can lift. Ive seen blokes in better shape and look stronger than some blokes that can shift twice the weigth that they can..........................if you know what I mean

Good stuff m8


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Looking good in the pictures Flintster, wont be mentioning that ya got a black mans head on a white mans body lol. Legs are filling out around the thighs mukker. Was good to talk ;-D


glad your on the mend bro. thanks for the call.. now i feel better knowing your back in the game ....


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Stop undermining yourself Flint
> 
> Maybe not massive for you and a lot of other dudes, but for some these will take a long time to get too and for some may never be acheivable ....Its not about how much weight you can lift, its about how you shift the weigth you can lift. Ive seen blokes in better shape and look stronger than some blokes that can shift twice the weigth that they can..........................if you know what I mean
> 
> Good stuff m8


lol sorry mate i was trying not to undermime myself and yes i take your point on board :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> glad your on the mend bro. thanks for the call.. now i feel better knowing your back in the game ....


Was good to talk, in real life I dont have too many people around who understand the journey and the difficulties, Guys like you, Milky, BestBefore and one or two others inspire ;-D


----------



## flinty90

woke up feelingreally lean this morning, stood on scales out of interest and was 1 pound up on friday lol (headfcuk them scales) anyway not to worry i still feel loads better at minute..

off up to huddersfield at about half 10 to meet bigbear, i think he wants to get me naked and look at my fat bits lol... then were going to train a pull session i think.. looking forward to it

got some right fcukin aching legs today after yesterdays session feels good..

then back home later and pack stuff ready for fcukin bristol again BOOOOOOOOOH ...

have a good day guys , go get it done and make it count !!


----------



## George-Bean

You be sure to tell Bear that you aint worked out properly unless you come home with a dent in the end of your next turd ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> You be sure to tell Bear that you aint worked out properly unless you come home with a dent in the end of your next turd ;-D


im not telling him fcuk all the blokes a fcukin beast im sure to god i will be in pain lol..


----------



## Guest

Have a good un mucka


----------



## Milky

Have a good session mate.

Its all new and from my experience it was awesome.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Have a good session mate.
> 
> Its all new and from my experience it was awesome.


??? your experience ?? of what mate ?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ??? your experience ?? of what mate ?


The diet, the training, the " doing as l am told " insted of what l think is right.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> The diet, the training, the " doing as l am told " insted of what l think is right.


yes mate , to be fair although i had been thinking for a while about taking on a mentor , i think your results with paul really pushed me to takethe step, i know your a fussy cnut aswell as me, and i also know you were up and down and frustrated to fcuk like me.. so when i saw you get stabilised and get results it just made me think fcuk it its time i did it !!

already glad i have and im only 1 and half weeks into it.. but already 6 pounds down and feeling more confident already


----------



## Queenie

Morning fliiiintyyyy


----------



## Richie186

Morning matey. Are you nervous/excited about today? I know what you mean about scales being a head fcuk, I stay well away from the damn things now. Hope it goes good today, it's just another step towards your ultimate goal. Enjoy mate. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning matey. Are you nervous/excited about today? I know what you mean about scales being a head fcuk, I stay well away from the damn things now. Hope it goes good today, it's just another step towards your ultimate goal. Enjoy mate. X


you know what mate i am nervous yeah, its like going on a first date lol... plus he is going to want me to be taking my clothes off (to boxers hopefully lol) and actually look at my body ,

now that may not sound too bad to people but this bloke has been a judge for a while, and seen THE best physiques on stage in the country year in year out, so yeah i have that going around in my head TBH but at end of day its what i am , i cant do anything about what he sees for first time now, its what i get too that will matter X


----------



## Milky

If he didnt think he coul do somehting with you he wouldnt have agreed to mentor you.

Everyone starts somewhere, fu*k me look at Rack and CJ and the benefits they have gained using people.

You bollocked me once for being so negative about myself, well 2 things, notice that has subsided greatly and TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE...

:thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

I'd do it for his advice. I would be nervous about stripping off in front of a guy who could grab me and bench press me, I'd think about that if I where you lol j/k


----------



## flinty90

Well just got back had a great chat, great session, picked up a lotoftips and things i could be doing differently to enhance my workouts.. very very good day, worth every penny..

Back session didnt really take notice of weights but they hurt

Wide grip pulldowns

12,10,8,6,12 last 12 mega slow andthey burned like fcuk

seated low pulley row

12,10,8,6 12

Bigbears partial deadlifts

12,10,6,5,4 failed miserably on last set at 110 kg lol... back was still in bits from yesterday

Biceps

seated alternate DB curls (proper way)

12,10,8,6,8 failed ...

job done...

Just drove back and got out car feeling like an invalid to be fair.. fri,sat,sun training is not ideal but all i can do at minute so thats that...

really had a productive day....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> If he didnt think he coul do somehting with you he wouldnt have agreed to mentor you.
> 
> Everyone starts somewhere, fu*k me look at Rack and CJ and the benefits they have gained using people.
> 
> You bollocked me once for being so negative about myself, well 2 things, notice that has subsided greatly and TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE...
> 
> :thumbup1:


yes mate point taken !! it will stop from now, although i will never big myself up i will tryand stop being negative !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great session mate, glad you can see the benefit of the pro help!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Great session mate, glad you can see the benefit of the pro help!


without a doubt mate all the little things im positive will add up ..

imnot just paying for my current plan and stuff as i see it, im paying for education for the rest of my future .. its very inexpensive in the scheme of things from what i can gain from it all....

And yes i can totally back up the fact that Big bear is fcukin massive lol..

his first words to me as i walked into reception "Alright Fatboy" pmsl quality broke the ice straight away, but he assures me i have a great base to build on and he will definitely be able to make me into a beast !!!


----------



## luther1

Is it a case of revealing what's under the fat ( not being a cnut) with some muscle gains whilst in the process then flinty?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Is it a case of revealing what's under the fat ( not being a cnut) with some muscle gains
> 
> Whilst in the process then flinty?


That was what happened with me.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> That was what happened with me.


I guess you don't know how big your chest,arms etc are until weight loss can reveal can you?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I guess you don't know how big your chest,arms etc are until weight loss can reveal can you?


Its all an illusion mate, you lose 10 lb of fat it looks like you have gained 10 lb of muscle.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Is it a case of revealing what's under the fat ( not being a cnut) with some muscle gains whilst in the process then flinty?


to be fair mate its just eating myself into size and leanness ...

the diet im on will sort out the fat, but it will also keep and gain me size... the scale weight will stop going down thats a fact, but it wont be stopping my trousers falling down bro !!! thats as best way to explain the plan as i can...

Look 12 weeks i have planned at minute, thats long enough to start to actually consistently stick to a plan and see where it takes me. then if im happy i will set my goals from there...

the next 12 weeks is all about discovery bro and i cant wait to see what i discover , its also a tester for me to see if i can stick to it or if i fail myself. like i saidearlier if i cant stick to this i dont want it as bad i i thought or talk about wanting it so no point continuing...

So MY 12 week plan and goal is "TO STICK TO A 12 WEEK PLAN" X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate its just eating myself into size and leanness ...
> 
> the diet im on will sort out the fat, but it will also keep and gain me size... the scale weight will stop going down thats a fact, but it* wont be stopping my trousers falling down *bro !!! thats as best way to explain the plan as i can...
> 
> Look 12 weeks i have planned at minute, thats long enough to start to actually consistently stick to a plan and see where it takes me. then if im happy i will set my goals from there...
> 
> the next 12 weeks is all about discovery bro and i cant wait to see what i discover , its also a tester for me to see if i can stick to it or if i fail myself. like i saidearlier if i cant stick to this i dont want it as bad i i thought or talk about wanting it so no point continuing...
> 
> So MY 12 week plan and goal is "TO STICK TO A 12 WEEK PLAN" X


That is exactly how it works.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate its just eating myself into size and leanness ...
> 
> the diet im on will sort out the fat, but it will also keep and gain me size... the scale weight will stop going down thats a fact, but it wont be stopping my trousers falling down bro !!! thats as best way to explain the plan as i can...
> 
> Look 12 weeks i have planned at minute, thats long enough to start to actually consistently stick to a plan and see where it takes me. then if im happy i will set my goals from there...
> 
> the next 12 weeks is all about discovery bro and i cant wait to see what i discover , its also a tester for me to see if i can stick to it or if i fail myself. like i saidearlier if i cant stick to this i dont want it as bad i i thought or talk about wanting it so no point continuing...
> 
> So MY 12 week plan and goal is "TO STICK TO A 12 WEEK PLAN" X


You'll stick to it you Cnut because even if you feel like letting yourself down,you won't let us lot down.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You'll stick to it you Cnut because even if you feel like letting yourself down,you won't let us lot down.


i will stick to it mate im not having kenny ken beat me at christmas pmsl !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i will stick to it mate im not having kenny ken beat me at christmas pmsl !!!


 You'd have to leave the forum in shame if that fcuking retard beat you


----------



## flinty90

Hey just a thought anyone had any experience with cissus ?? good bad, best place to buy etc thanks for any info

- - - Updated - - -



luther1 said:


> You'd have to leave the forum in shame if that fcuking retard beat you


dam right i fcukin would lol ...


----------



## MURPHYZ

I use USP labs Cissus from Bulkpowders m8, and glucosamine , seems to do what it's supposed to.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Cissus is good fro joint problems Flinty, i used to be on the USB Labs Super Cissus and have been off it for a couple of months and tbh im feeling it in my joints, even though im taking animal flex, cod liver oil and devils claw....will be going back on the cissus asap, need to get my lazy ass to order some


----------



## Ginger Ben

As above usp labs stuff does what it's meant to


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> dam right i fcukin would lol ...


hmm as I understand it at the moment your slobbed out on the couch eating M&M's.......... lol


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> hmm as I understand it at the moment your slobbed out on the couch eating M&M's.......... lol


i fcukin wish...

slobbed on couch yes , eating m&m's not a fcukin chance bro X


----------



## George-Bean

I did add the M&M's bit on to be fair lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You'd have to leave the forum in shame if that fcuking retard beat you


Where is that silly sod? Reckon he jabbed a vein? Lol


----------



## flinty90

just watching shallow hal pmsl fcukin amazing film ,makes me p1ss lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Where is that silly sod? Reckon he jabbed a vein? Lol


he may be secretely ripping his sh1t to pieces and going to come on in december and make me look like a fcukin 9 year old girl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> he may be secretely ripping his sh1t to pieces and going to come on in december and make me look like a fcukin 9 year old girl !!!


That would be fvcking immense


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That would be fvcking immense


as fcukin hypothetical as it would be i would actually love to lose in that way aswell lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> as fcukin hypothetical as it would be i would actually love to lose in that way aswell lol !!!


Well I wouldn't lose sleep over worrying about it happening but time will tell I guess! Lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

Kk has no dedication to what he's doing from what I've seen, always an excuse for something.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Kk has no dedication to what he's doing from what I've seen, always an excuse for something.


bless him . i hope he is ok !!


----------



## Replicator

Aweright Flint


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Aweright Flint


im good mate thanks. hope your well. you been smashing that new lat machine i hope ..


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> im good mate thanks. hope your well. you been smashing that new lat machine i hope ..


nope its my week off
View attachment 94825


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evening Flint's , just flying by to say hi. :rockon:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Evening Flint's , just flying by to say hi. :rockon:


evening bro. im good thanks. im really in fcukin bits at minute. not hurt this bad for a long time lol... was goingbto pop into your journal to see what you guys are up too x


----------



## Queenie

Pain is good!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Pain is good!


mmmmmmmm lol..


----------



## Milky

Amazing how hard we can be pushed mate isnt it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Amazing how hard we can be pushed mate isnt it.


yes mate. it is. im full fcukin on with this bro . i feel little tweaks coming in mirror each day. my doubts fall away every day. and my determination gets stronger . and for first time since i started im slowly starting to not think about it 24/7. its as if its slotting into my life but not actually taking over it. maybe it just becomes natural to do what your doing so worries and stress subsides. or maybe its just better planning and organisation that eliminates the stress of it all. as long as my meals are ready for day after then everything rlse is a breeze... x


----------



## MRSTRONG

How's things flinty ?


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Has the aching subsided yet?! Funny how a few tweaks in the gym can set doms off In muscles already used to being trained. It's a sign things are working though so it's all good. Enjoy your day mate. X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

replicators banned? huh


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> How's things flinty ?


morning bro. im good thanks mate. everything going well. diet. training and general mentality lol.. just getting head down. talking less blollocks and making this happen. how are things with you bro x


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> morning bro. im good thanks mate. everything going well. diet. training and general mentality lol.. just getting head down. talking less blollocks and making this happen. how are things with you bro x


I'm good ta .

Good to hear you be positive , it seems getting someone to help has helped no.end .

Keep at it mate dreams can come true if your try .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> I'm good ta .
> 
> Good to hear you be positive , it seems getting someone to help has helped no.end .
> 
> Keep at it mate dreams can come true if your try .


thanks mate. i would love to feel totally happy with that reflection in the mirror. i dont even think compared to most im asking much . but as i get closer to my ideal im sure i will continue to want bigger. better . tighter etc lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate. i would love to feel totally happy with that reflection in the mirror. i dont even think compared to most im asking much . but as i get closer to my ideal im sure i will continue to want bigger. better . tighter etc lol...


You'll get there matey .


----------



## biglbs

Looking great mate,top attitude!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Looking great mate,top attitude!


thanks mate. how are you ??


----------



## flinty90

hey guys. had a busy day at work. legs are still aching so going out on bike for half hour to get them moving and stretched out hopefully that will help. or hurt more .lol..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate. how are you ??


Apart from thrush in my throat all is good:lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> hey guys. had a busy day at work. legs are still aching so going out on bike for half hour to get them moving and stretched out hopefully that will help. or hurt more .lol..


It will hurt more m8, I had the same idea today, done legs last night and was a bit stiff today , goes on x trainer to loosen up and nope they got tighter after. Oh well it all adds to the end result i guess.


----------



## flinty90

did 7 miles in 34 minutes burned off 709 calories. not sure if it was the aching legs beforehand or the dbol making my quad absolutely pumped to fcuk lol.. anyway enjoyed it feel good. just finished my steak and jacket spud yumm. all food prepped for tomorrow. time to chill..


----------



## George-Bean

Good job Flinty ;-) 709 calories is a nice amount. About a mini fish n chips ;-)


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Good job Flinty ;-) 709 calories is a nice amount. About a mini fish n chips ;-)


yeah thanks for trying to sabotage me this afternoon lol.. you are not going to shake me bro lol... x


----------



## George-Bean

Your a hard cnut, not many people can resist ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Your a hard cnut, not many people can resist ;-D


lol i just read your signature and apply that thinking to my dituation lol. its easy then..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> did 7 miles in 34 minutes burned off 709 calories. not sure if it was the aching legs beforehand or the dbol making my quad absolutely pumped to fcuk lol.. anyway enjoyed it feel good. just finished my steak and jacket spud yumm. all food prepped for tomorrow. time to chill..


Just one quad?:confused1:take more


----------



## flinty90

lol sorry quads x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol sorry quads x


night mate


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> lol i just read your signature and apply that thinking to my dituation lol. its easy then..


Good stuff m8, it's as much a mental game as it is physical i think.


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate, what's on the agenda today? X


----------



## biglbs

Another day,another chance to win....


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate, what's on the agenda today? X


work bro lol.. might do a mini iron man tonight if i get time. do a couple of miles run. then swim 30 lengths then bike 6 miles.. just to see if i can... what you up too... x


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> work bro lol.. might do a mini iron man tonight if i get time. do a couple of miles run. then swim 30 lengths then bike 6 miles.. just to see if i can... what you up too... x


I like the sound of the mini iron man mate, good plan. Dead lifts for me today, hope they fire up my appetite. Can't seem to eat at the moment.


----------



## biglbs

Sounds good guys,just done w/saler now got accounts to finish:blush:


----------



## George-Bean

Did ya do the ironman?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Aye, did ya do the ironman Flint's, if so how did it go ?


----------



## flinty90

didnt have chance tonight. will do it tomorrow guys and let ya know how it went x


----------



## flinty90

quick feeling update today. . feel fat and bloated.. lol that is all.. spoke to big bear. he said i would have days like this and to just hang in there. so that is what i will do. 14 days in already... my chest. back and shoulders feel thick as fcuk though so thats nice lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> quick feeling update today. . feel fat and bloated.. lol that is all.. spoke to big bear. he said i would have days like this and to just hang in there. so that is what i will do. 14 days in already... my chest. back and shoulders feel thick as fcuk though so thats nice lol...


Great to get that reassurance that what you are going through is normal and just part of the process. I would say keep it up, but I know you will!


----------



## Queenie

All sounds good in here flints 

Well done! Keep up the awesome work - you looking forward to weigh-in?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Lover 

Just thought I'd pop in, all sounds good 

Fcuk the bloated days, even skinny cnuts like me have those days!

Have a good day bro x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> All sounds good in here flints
> 
> Well done! Keep up the awesome work - you looking forward to weigh-in?


yes and no chick. im intrigued. but refuse to live and die by scales. there pretty much goingvto be useless in next couple of weeks. x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes and no chick. im intrigued. but refuse to live and die by scales. there pretty much goingvto be useless in next couple of weeks. x


You say that... And I know the history behind it... But u need to embrace them at some point lol.

It is cold outside and I have to go out and do cardio


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Lover
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in, all sounds good
> 
> Fcuk the bloated days, even skinny cnuts like me have those days!
> 
> Have a good day bro x


cheers brother. woke up this morning feeling fine (again). goes to show if your a little unsure in the past i would have already been onto plan z. ya just got to have faith. im doing absolutely everything bear is asking. i havent faultered once as hard as its been on some days. so its nothing im doing wrong. just part of the process... x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> You say that... And I know the history behind it... But u need to embrace them at some point lol.
> 
> It is cold outside and I have to go out and do cardio


nah the only thing i will embrace is another hole further in on my belts and another inch my tshirt is stretched sround me chest lol.. cardio in cold mmmm embrace it chick lol....


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> nah the only thing i will embrace is another hole further in on my belts and another inch my tshirt is stretched sround me chest lol.. cardio in cold mmmm embrace it chick lol....


Haha touché


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cheers brother. woke up this morning feeling fine (again). goes to show if your a little unsure in the past i would have already been onto plan z. ya just got to have faith. im doing absolutely everything bear is asking. i havent faultered once as hard as its been on some days. so its nothing im doing wrong. just part of the process... x


Sounding like all is well!

Can't wait to see you, we'll arrange something soon mate  x


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evening fella, how you liking your new way of doing thing's so far ?


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Evening fella, how you liking your new way of doing thing's so far ?


well mate its going ok. the diet is spot on. the training could be better but got to do what and when i can at minute which big bear understands. training all weekend again though so still getting the sessions in. the gear is doing its work and im highly motivated. so all looking good for christmas bro.. hows you ??


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> well mate its going ok. the diet is spot on. the training could be better but got to do what and when i can at minute which big bear understands. training all weekend again though so still getting the sessions in. the gear is doing its work and im highly motivated. so all looking good for christmas bro.. hows you ??


Yeah I'm doing quite well m8 thanks, I tinkered with my diet a bit and the weight is coming on now, gear seem's to be good I'm as horny as a dog with 2 coks at the mo, just into 4th week now so expecting good thing's over the coming month's.


----------



## flinty90

keep up the good work then matey..

im just off in 10 minutes to do my run. swim and ride session. see how i get on. at worse case i will have a starting time for future reference. quite looking forward to the mini challenge lol..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> keep up the good work then matey..
> 
> im just off in 10 minutes to do my run. swim and ride session. see how i get on. at worse case i will have a starting time for future reference. quite looking forward to the mini challenge lol..


I agree,today's times will be your new pb's and therefore times to beat,so alls good!

How did you get on anyway bro?


----------



## reza85

flinty90 said:


> keep up the good work then matey..
> 
> im just off in 10 minutes to do my run. swim and ride session. see how i get on. at worse case i will have a starting time for future reference. quite looking forward to the mini challenge lol..


Looks like your well in big man don't STOP now


----------



## flinty90

hey guys. well that was fun but hard work.. biked 8 miles first then ended up at leisure centre to meet my mate in work van. we both went swimming i did 22lengths . took me 21 minutes. then straight out and ran from leisure centre back to digs(mate bought bike back in van). bike ride took 38minutes. swim took 21 minutes. and the 1.7 mile run took me another 20 minutes. so all in all 79 minutes. . i know thats not a great time but its my starting time. and that also burnt me over 1600 calories altogether . wouldnt do it every day but once per week or fortnight in with my cardio regime would be great. happy bunny tonight. even thoughnits not PB weights lifted its still very satisfying to do..x go give it a go and let me know your times...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work mate that will get you leaner in no time!


----------



## MURPHYZ

That's good going m8, I would've been fcuked after the swim. I've been looking at a few bikes , gonna see if the Mrs will get it for chrimbo for me. I have not cycled a bike in god know's how many year's although I did used to enjoy it a lot.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> That's good going m8, I would've been fcuked after the swim. I've been looking at a few bikes , gonna see if the Mrs will get it for chrimbo for me. I have not cycled a bike in god know's how many year's although I did used to enjoy it a lot.


mate im addicted to biking at minute bro. its awesome stuff. hope you get one mate and crack on with it x


----------



## Richie186

Great work mate. You now have your benchmark to aim for in future. You'll be leaning out rapid if you keep your current mindset and positive attitude. It makes good reading mate, keep it up bro. X


----------



## flinty90

i have to admit though. my knees do not like jogging . its all themnyears being overweight and still pounding a hockey field thats fcuked them good and proper.. so my run time will probably not get much better.. anyway im not in this for total fitness lol im in it to be a fcukin beast at about 12% bf eventually...


----------



## Richie186

Road running is really damaging on knees/ankles. But like you say, your not training to be mo farrah so running is something you can take out of your regime if you start getting niggles.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> mate im addicted to biking at minute bro. its awesome stuff. hope you get one mate and crack on with it x


Two have caught my eye m8, the voodoo hoodoo looks like a good bike and got good reviews , and also a Carrera Vulcan, it's a bit cheaper but looks nicer I think.


----------



## Richie186

Breeny said:


> Two have caught my eye m8, the voodoo hoodoo looks like a good bike and got good reviews , and also a Carrera Vulcan, it's a bit cheaper but looks nicer I think.


I can vouch for voodoo. I have a voodoo marasa and it's great, really tough bike.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Two have caught my eye m8, the voodoo hoodoo looks like a good bike and got good reviews , and also a Carrera Vulcan, it's a bit cheaper but looks nicer I think.


inhave the voodoo hoodoo. its a fcukin awesome bike mate. added bar ends to it for a different grip and a gel seat cover. never want owt else imo .. you wont go wrong with it bro x


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> inhave the voodoo hoodoo. its a fcukin awesome bike mate. added bar ends to it for a different grip and a gel seat cover. never want owt else imo .. you wont go wrong with it bro x


Do you use them toe clip thing's , used to hate sliding off me pedal and smashing me shins, :cursing:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Do you use them toe clip thing's , used to hate sliding off me pedal and smashing me shins, :cursing:


no mate not had that problem lol.


----------



## Rykard

Breeny said:


> Do you use them toe clip thing's , used to hate sliding off me pedal and smashing me shins, :cursing:


go clipless shimano m520 pedals with some shoes ....


----------



## MURPHYZ

M8 there's not many thing's more painful on a cold morning than slipping a pedal and have it spin into you shin at full pelt, I still got dent's in mine.


----------



## Rykard

even worse if a bear trap ... blood tricking down your shin...


----------



## MURPHYZ

Rykard said:


> go clipless shimano m520 pedals with some shoes ....


They look good, shame the shoes look like clarks finest lol


----------



## Rykard

where are you looking for shoes? Any shoe that takes spds will be fine....

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cycle/mtb/cycling-shoes/

or do you wear 'odd' shoes?


----------



## Ginger Ben

How you feeling after the mini triathlon yesterday bro?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

morning slag....how's tricks?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> How you feeling after the mini triathlon yesterday bro?


im feeling good mate thanks. bit achey and tired. cant wait to smash gym this weekend though..



Incredible Bulk said:


> morning slag....how's tricks?


all good here ya monster. just getting head down and doing this sh1t bro... 4 weeks to go for you hey mate ... if your year goes as well as last year mate you should be in a happy place hey !! x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

this year is a transition year for me, step up from novice to mr class... its all about where i fit in on the ladder/pecking order


----------



## Uriel

Incredible Bulk said:


> this year is a transition year for me, step up from novice to mr class... *its all about where i fit in on the ladder/pecking *order


you''ll work it out when you been wedgied and had your supp money taken a few times lol


----------



## flinty90

Well flinty is home thank fcuk, im stoked up on pre workout oats and protein and ready to hit the gym hard today.. chest and triceps is my quarry and there going to be nailed in about 40 minutes ...

god i love bieng home !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well flinty is home thank fcuk, im stoked up on pre workout oats and protein and ready to hit the gym hard today.. hest and triceps is my quarry and there going to be nailed in about 40 minutes ...
> 
> god i love bieng home !!


Hit them hard, no mercy!


----------



## flinty90

chest and triceps blasted.....

Flat DB press.

12 x 30 kg

10 x 35 kg

8 x 40 kg

6 x 50 kg - managed 7 weight to go up

12 x 30 kg - (super positives and negatives) managed 15 weight to be upped

Incline DB press

12 x 25 kg

10 x 35 kg

8 x 40 kg

6 x 50 kg

12 x 30 kg (super slow positives and negatives) managed 9 reps

Pec Deck (should be Cablecrossoverbut my shoulder doesnt like them)

12 x 45 kg

10 x 57.5 kg

8 x 70 kg

6 x 90 kg (managed 7 , weight to go up)

12 x 40 kg (super slow negative and positive with squeeze in middle) managed 10 chest on fire

tricep pushdowns

12 ,10,8,6, 12 last set again very slow negative and positive (weights went from 35 kg up to 70 kg )

reverse grip tricep pulldowns

12,10,8,6,12 (weights from 20 kg up to 45 kg) fels a funny movement making sure shoulders dont drop forward and end up throwingthem down so went ithform over weight..

Chest and triceps feel really pumped and im happy with the workout ...

now for lovely food .....


----------



## Richie186

Nice workout mate. Sounds like your paying a lot of attention to form with slow pos and neg movements. I've never used reverse grip pull downs, I'll give them a bash tomorrow.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Nice workout mate. Sounds like your paying a lot of attention to form with slow pos and neg movements. I've never used reverse grip pull downs, I'll give them a bash tomorrow.


its the first set and the last set mate that ihave been ordered by big bear to do this, and what a fcukin difference it makes X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice workout flinty

- - - Updated - - -

Nice workout flinty


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> Nice workout flinty
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nice workout flinty


cheers bro. you ok mate ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. you ok mate ?


Good thanks. The guy that runs our gym's been running a 6 week challenge to see who can put on the most weight. I've put on 8.5lb in 4 weeks, but I'm feeling it round the waist! 1 week left to go, then I'm going to start wendler's 5/3/1 and get back on the kettlebells. Just had an early dart. On my way home to the wife and wine. Have a good weekend mate.

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. you ok mate ?


Good thanks. The guy that runs our gym's been running a 6 week challenge to see who can put on the most weight. I've put on 8.5lb in 4 weeks, but I'm feeling it round the waist! 1 week left to go, then I'm going to start wendler's 5/3/1 and get back on the kettlebells. Just had an early dart. On my way home to the wife and wine. Have a good weekend mate.


----------



## biglbs

Nice work,i see Tut is pronounced,i like to mix that in with explosive every other workout,great work,have some reps mate

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yes,have a great weekend training


----------



## flinty90

well thats 40 minutes cardio done on the bike this morning , was a bit fresh out though may need to start wearing my thinsulate gloves lol..

feel back on form today, missus is noticing the changes in my body already so that makes me feel better . off to gym in half hour to do some back and biceps .... cant wait.

got my cuz up from camebridge he wants to start training etc so im going to break him in gently


----------



## Richie186

Lol! I can't imagine you doing "gently" mate!! Back and bi's for me today too. I'm training with a lad off here, lives 10 mins away from me! Known him for ages. How often are you going to put pics up? It's nice your mrs is noticing already. Enjoy mate. X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well thats 40 minutes cardio done on the bike this morning , was a bit fresh out though may need to start wearing my thinsulate gloves lol..
> 
> feel back on form today, missus is noticing the changes in my body already so that makes me feel better . off to gym in half hour to do some back and biceps .... cant wait.
> 
> got my cuz up from camebridge he wants to start training etc so im going to break him in gently


Always a bonear5e when you can get an erection mate

Fair play there


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Always a bonear5e when you can get an erection mate
> 
> Fair play there


lol cnut , nowt wrong with my woodyness thanks lol X


----------



## Fatboy80

Nice work flinty, really looking forward to seeing how this all pans out.


----------



## flinty90

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice work flinty, really looking forward to seeing how this all pans out.


cheers fatboy !!!


----------



## flinty90

Another 30 minutes cardio done pre breakfast this morning..

Back and biceps yesterday...

Wide grip lat pulldowns

12 x 50 kg

10 x 60 kg

8 x 75 kg

6 x 90kg

12 x 50 kg (super slow positives and negatives 15 second reps)

low pulley row

12 x 60 kg

10 x 70 kg

8 x 85 kg

6 x 100 kg

12 x 60 kg (super slow 16 second reps) fcukin screamin only managed 9 reps so weight was spot on

Big bear partial deads

12 x 60 kg

10 x 80 kg

8 x 100 kg

6 x 130 kg managed 4 before grip became issue

12 x 70 kg super slow back was destroyed after 8 reps

Bi's

Seated alternate DB curls

12 x 6 kg

10 x 8 kg

8 x 12 kg

6 x 15 kg

12 x 8 kg did 14 and failure, (weight up next session)

then was meant to do hammer curls but elbow still too painfull so missed these out

did a set of EZ bar curls just at 30 kg to failure really strict elbows back no swing and a 2 second squeeze at top of movement managed 13 and bi's were fcuked up..

Great session really getting a good connection now after Big bears tutoridge on things...

going to try and get a shoulders session in today, but got to pack for scotland and sort a few bits out. i think i have found a good gym close by up scotland so i can continue training through weeks whilst up there which is great news..

enjoy your sunday guys

thoughts are with @CJ and @RACK today in there quest to the stage, wish them both the best of days and hope they both have the times of there lives really deserve it the pair of them ...X


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate!


Cheers bro. you ok matey ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Cheers bro. you ok matey ??


All good thank you! Mentally busy week - thanks apple ! Lol.

How about you..... where you working this week?


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> All good thank you! Mentally busy week - thanks apple ! Lol.
> 
> How about you..... where you working this week?


im great mate thanks. im working in kilmarnock for next 2 weeks minimum bro lol.... i have still been down in bristol (w4nk) ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im great mate thanks. im working in kilmarnock for next 2 weeks minimum bro lol.... i have still been down in bristol (w4nk) ...


Ffs. That's [email protected] isn't it!

How is the new lifestyle going...... ? All good? Still eating constantly lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Ffs. That's [email protected] isn't it!
> 
> How is the new lifestyle going...... ? All good? Still eating constantly lol


proper got to grips with diet mate its just natural now bro... also stopping in travelodge next 2 weeks so no kitchen to sort food, taking my electric slow cooker to cook all my stuff ready and fresh for the day lol... it will smell asweome down the corridor from me haha !!


----------



## Mingster

It's amazing how something can quickly become routine and natural mate. Most everything we do is habit and the more good habits we develop when it comes to training and diet the better.

Keep it going:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> It's amazing how something can quickly become routine and natural mate. Most everything we do is habit and the more good habits we develop when it comes to training and diet the better.
> 
> Keep it going:thumbup1:


Thanks ming and yeah your right it took about a week and half to get into what i needed to do etc now its ust second nature,,, im even more impressed that when working away it doesnt seem so much of a problem to me to stick within my diet confines as before i used to think this is going to be hard,,,

things are going well for me bro and i intend this to ust be the way i live rather than thinking im in a 12 week training regime....

i havent cheated once , i will admit on about 4 meals over the last 2 1/2 weeks in total i have reduced green veg from 100 grams down to 50 grams but thats 4 occasion in that time, to say im eating 7 times per day thats fcukin great imo...


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. im off to sunny scotland so will catch you guys soon x


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3501510 said:


> morning guys. im off to sunny scotland so will catch you guys soon x


Fu*king work.

Who needs it.


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> morning guys. im off to sunny scotland so will catch you guys soon x


take it east weather look sh1t out there


----------



## Queenie

Safe journey flinty!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one mate!

This is what I want to see next time we meet..... I'm the little guy


----------



## Richie186

Safe journey mate. Have a good one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy bonny jockland mate, nice place actually so should be good.


----------



## flinty90

well 5 hours later and where just about here. 4 miles out of kilmarnock on A71. fcuk all close by lol. not been into kilmarnock yet. better get set up and then later ho find a gym so im prepared.. ..


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good one mate!
> 
> This is what I want to see next time we meet..... I'm the little guy


what do you mean lol thats how we were last time i saw you pmsl. but you werent as big then..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what do you mean lol thats how we were last time i saw you pmsl. but you werent as big then..


True


----------



## biglbs

Hope the weather holds up bro! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Hope the weather holds up bro! :thumbup1:


lol thanks mate but its fcukin wet through and windy as fook up here lol.. cold and wet week for us bro... x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol thanks mate but its fcukin wet through and windy as fook up here lol.. cold and wet week for us bro... x


Looks blooming awful up there!

Wrap up


----------



## Richie186

Hope you've got a snorkel and wetsuit mate, hasn't stopped raining for 24 hours and forcast says its not going to stop for another 24!!! Stay warm mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

How's the job oop north going flints?

I've been looking at videos of mountain biking at swinley forest on you tube, going there Saturday for the day. Looks immense fun.


----------



## tyramhall

How you getting on since your holiday? Did you ever hear back from kenny??

Breeny is doing well in our comp. got to up my game!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. How's things north of the border? Have a good day mate.


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. internets crap so not been doing much posting will update fully when i get home (if i get home) . weather been shlt but today sun is out so not bad. diet has remained spot on. slow cooker what a life saver lol.. i found a gym so training has been good. missing a spotter for chest but still managed a great session

will train back and biceps tonight. legs saturday and shoulders sunday. so its all good at minute glad i found a gym it takes pressure off doing it all at weekenfs.. will update workouts when i get home. thanks for all the concerns nice to know your still thinking of me x enjoy rest of your week.. ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning guys. internets crap so not been doing much posting will update fully when i get home (if i get home) . weather been shlt but today sun is out so not bad. diet has remained spot on. slow cooker what a life saver lol.. i found a gym so training has been good. missing a spotter for chest but still managed a great session
> 
> will train back and biceps tonight. legs saturday and shoulders sunday. so its all good at minute glad i found a gym it takes pressure off doing it all at weekenfs.. will update workouts when i get home. thanks for all the concerns nice to know your still thinking of me x enjoy rest of your week.. ..


Sounds good mate, apart from some sh1tty weather.

Glad you've found a gym!!

Slow cookers are a life saver in general, used mine last night and shredded all the diced beef up I cooked in it! Beef and chilli wraps 

Hope you have a good weekend when you get back!!


----------



## flinty90

nice to speak to luther today cheered me up. we also got kicked off the job due to having no permit to close the road lol. so home early tomorrow haha. just trained back and biceps. feel good off out in half hour for my steak yumm...


----------



## luther1

Good to talk to you too bro,even though I had trouble understanding your northern dialect.

First jab of my cycle just done,hopefully it'll snap me out of my " can't be bothered to go to work or get up before 11" attitude. That's what you get for coming off cycle with no pct or having run no hcg throughout haha. Kept all me gains though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Good to talk to you too bro,even though I had trouble understanding your northern dialect.
> 
> First jab of my cycle just done,hopefully it'll snap me out of my " can't be bothered to go to work or get up before 11" attitude. That's what you get for coming off cycle with no pct or having run no hcg throughout haha. Kept all me gains though lol


What gains??


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Good to talk to you too bro,even though I had trouble understanding your northern dialect.
> 
> First jab of my cycle just done,hopefully it'll snap me out of my " can't be bothered to go to work or get up before 11" attitude. That's what you get for coming off cycle with no pct or having run no hcg throughout haha. Kept all me gains though lol


Hahahahaha!!!! Those Effing northerners


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Hahahahaha!!!! Those Effing northerners


int fcukin us wit funny talking lol..


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What gains??


Bloat and backne of course!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Morning fella, how's trick's,


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Morning fella, how's trick's,


hi bro. all good mate just travelling home now bro. shoulders tonight hopefully in my own gym.. just had meal 2 200gram chicken 180 gram rice and 100 gram peas .. awesome lol...


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> hi bro. all good mate just travelling home now bro. shoulders tonight hopefully in my own gym.. just had meal 2 200gram chicken 180 gram rice and 100 gram peas .. awesome lol...


Lol, the rice and chicken diet is boring as hell, it's what I'm using at the moment, I shouldn't complain really I'm up by 6/7 lbs and no apparent extra bodyfat so that's good, pop into the journo when you get 5 mins m8, me and paul put new pics in, he's doing very well.


----------



## Queenie

Mmm chicken and rice. Food of gods (and goddesses) obviously


----------



## Replicator

you home yet ..be a fair old journey id imagine eh ?


----------



## Heath

In on this mate and thanks for answering my Q earlier..


----------



## biglbs

Welcome home


----------



## flinty90

yes im home, just finished at the gym , done shoulders and trained my mates on arms , great session tonight felt really strong weight was up by 3 pounds tonight on gym scales but im not feeling fatter just fuller.. maybe a bit of water etc from the Dbol and decca....

steak , potatoes and broccoli for my last meal yummmmm !!!

then another protein and peanut butter before bed, thats me done today... just got to get a legs session in over weekend and a great week will have been had. then pack and back off to scotland monday pmsl !!!

have a good weekend guys hope your all on it and training and dieting hard X


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes im home, just finished at the gym , done shoulders and trained my mates on arms , great session tonight felt really strong weight was up by 3 pounds tonight on gym scales but im not feeling fatter just fuller.. maybe a bit of water etc from the Dbol and decca....
> 
> steak , potatoes and broccoli for my last meal yummmmm !!!
> 
> then another protein and peanut butter before bed, thats me done today... just got to get a legs session in over weekend and a great week will have been had. then pack and back off to scotland monday pmsl !!!have a good weekend guys hope your all on it and training and dieting hard X


pysl coz going to Scotland ...huh .you should be fvckin ****tin yer sel m8 :lol:

What are you doing up here m8 or is it a big secret :mellow:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> pysl coz going to Scotland ...huh .you should be fvckin ****tin yer sel m8 :lol:
> 
> What are you doing up here m8 or is it a big secret :mellow:


you know what mate i actually think the people up in scotland are a lot more friendly in general than any of the cnuts around here.. now i have sorted a gym local and my food is sorted im pretty much ok with it all now, apart from the job bieng sh1te (horrible ground to drill in) and onviously the journey to and from home is looooong (5 1/2 hour treck)

We are drilling Replicator to pull in electrical ducts for yet another windfarm up there , seems like they have taken over the once lovely countryside up there now there are fcukin thousands of big ugly wind turbines !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you know what mate i actually think the people up in scotland are a lot more friendly in general than any of the cnuts around here.. now i have sorted a gym local and my food is sorted im pretty much ok with it all now, apart from the job bieng sh1te (horrible ground to drill in) and onviously the journey to and from home is looooong (5 1/2 hour treck)
> 
> We are drilling Replicator to pull in electrical ducts for yet another windfarm up there , seems like they have taken over the once lovely countryside up there now there are fcukin thousands of big ugly wind turbines !!


Glad to hear that Flinty ...we are really quite a friendly race LOL

I sum thought it would be a long journey ..............what makes it longer nowadays too is all the fvckin road works on teh motorways !

have a:good weekend m8 :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

You sound in really good spirits mate. It makes good reading. Looking forward to the weekend, big grudge match tomorrow in castlford. Should be an aggressive affair. Glad you enjoyed your voyage oop north. Have a good weekend mate. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> You sound in really good spirits mate. It makes good reading. Looking forward to the weekend, big grudge match tomorrow in castlford. Should be an aggressive affair. Glad you enjoyed your voyage oop north. Have a good weekend mate. X


i do feel good mate at minute just plodding on and making every day count as much as i can... smash a few up for me tomorrow bro good luck X


----------



## Queenie

Evening flinty! Glad to see being up north ain't stopping ya! Have a fab weekend


----------



## flinty90

Just had official 3rd weigh in

starting weight *109.8kg*

week 2 *106.2 kg*

week 3 *107 kg* bang on the dot

ok so that weight shows that its gone up over 3 weeks , however im feeling leaner and looking fuller so im not fussed to be honest and to say that the first 4 weeks of the plan is just a starting point with a basic diet plan on so many calories we can see how it all goes from week 4...

at the minute though from my starting weigh in its still 2.8 kg down in 3 weeks so im still happy... will do this week and then confer with big bear to see what he changes or tweaks for me, as im doing a recomp though i probably wont lose much scale weight anyway and im fully expecting the scales to start going up as im building muscle ...

anyway thats how we stand at minute, will do another week and then get some more pics up next weekend for comparison...

:thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Great work flinty.

All about consistency buddy


----------



## Richie186

Nice work mate. It's a long road but your well on the way. X


----------



## Queenie

I think my weight went up for a week and then levelled out. As CJ said, just keep plugging away! You sound in a great place mentally so alllllll good in my book  well done!


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Great work flinty.
> 
> All about consistency buddy


cheers bro. did you find similair results at first CJ with scale weight etc >?

- - - Updated - - -



CJ said:


> Great work flinty.
> 
> All about consistency buddy


cheers bro. did you find similair results at first CJ with scale weight etc >?


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I think my weight went up for a week and then levelled out. As CJ said, just keep plugging away! You sound in a great place mentally so alllllll good in my book  well done!


Definitely chick.. as i can physically see and feel the results its now as if the scales arent important at all.. i havent cheated diet wise, i am sleeping really well im rested, and im training hard.

and yes im definitely not going to change from now on

i have craved for a couple of days but not a massive craving , for uncut tiger bread, butter and lots of cheese on it lol.. but apart from that i havent wanted anything else..

we always have fruit in our kitchen for kids etc like grapes and stuf, before i would have picked at them without realising but now i really just dont bother its wierd ..

That bigbear seems to know his stuff lol so will just keep listening to the cnut X


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro. did you find similair results at first CJ with scale weight etc >?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> cheers bro. did you find similair results at first CJ with scale weight etc >?


Yep exactly mate..at this stage the scales mean fvck all. Go by the mirror.


----------



## Queenie

Ha... Lining up thoughts for the cheat meal? That's what I do too 

Cravings definitely will get easier... I actually found its more habit than the actual need for snacks. It's good that you're noticing these things.

Yay for big bear!!


----------



## Guest

Keep at it mucka, cravings been a killer for me the past week. Mainly bread and proper lurpak salted butter for some strange reason?

Liking the new routine aswell pal


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ha... Lining up thoughts for the cheat meal? That's what I do too
> 
> Cravings definitely will get easier... I actually found its more habit than the actual need for snacks. It's good that you're noticing these things.
> 
> Yay for big bear!!


lol yeah its definitely got me thinking about my cheat meal or day or whatever bear gives me lol, i feel like fcukin oliver twist by end of this week pmsl

please big bear can i i i have mooore lol...


----------



## Queenie

Pmsl!! I actually said no to IB when he first offered me a cheat meal! I think I was 4 weeks in. By 9 weeks I was a bit more welcoming to the idea, though it was still a bit of a head fvck, but it was totally the right thing to do!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Keep at it mucka, cravings been a killer for me the past week. Mainly bread and proper lurpak salted butter for some strange reason?
> 
> Liking the new routine aswell pal


lol stop it dave ffs lol thats my craving to the max haha..

new routine is fcukin great, less exersises but done properly and with good weights im fcukin in bits when i have finished..

shoulders yesterday

rear delts (on reverse peck deck, up to 65 kg)

side raises went up to 15 kg db's (good for me that i felt like i could go higher but next ones up where 20's so didnt bother this week)

DB press (went up to 35kg dbs, p1ssed them so will go 40's next week, these were deep presses to touching DB on shoulder every rep)

finished it with shrugs (not on Daves programme) but i just did a couple of sets of 12 to finish it off quite light only 100 kg but nice slow squeezes kept it smooth.

job done


----------



## Milky

Like many have said being in a good place mentally is very important.

Its amazing mate isnt it, we think were doing it right and BANG someone comes along and makes us realise how little we actually know !

Its also hard not to follow there instructions knowing full well if we dont were gonna look like idiots and failures !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Like many have said being in a good place mentally is very important.
> 
> Its amazing mate isnt it, we think were doing it right and BANG someone comes along and makes us realise how little we actually know !
> 
> Its also hard not to follow there instructions knowing full well if we dont were gonna look like idiots and failures !


yes mate your bang on there bro.. and at end of day wy should we pay the money for these guys and then not listen to them anyway and follow there every word ? that just would make us fools anyway...

I said to big bear when i met him " so do you think you can get me massive then mate" his reply to me was "i have never failed yet" that was enough for me to think, just listen and do ...


----------



## TELBOR

Loving the buzz you've got about you mate!

Really happy for you 

X


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Loving the buzz you've got about you mate!
> 
> Really happy for you
> 
> X


thanks bro, wish you would get up here when im home for some gym time though mate i need ya at weekends im on my own with no real spotter X

just looking at the Mr O pictures, i reckon Kai could be in with a shout this year IMO


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thanks bro, wish you would get up here when im home for some gym time though mate i need ya at weekends im on my own with no real spotter X
> 
> just looking at the Mr O pictures, i reckon Kai could be in with a shout this year IMO


When will you be back next week, I'll be there!

Kai is a beast!! Does the missus still see him.......?


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> When will you be back next week, I'll be there!
> 
> Kai is a beast!! Does the missus still see him.......?


?? see who lol Kai ?? it wasnt kai mate its fcukin Zack khan missus spoke too !!!

im home friday mate so all weekend will be here X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ?? see who lol Kai ?? it wasnt kai mate its fcukin Zack khan missus spoke too !!!
> 
> im home friday mate so all weekend will be here X


Close lol.

Okie dokie. We'll sort it !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yes mate your bang on there bro.. and at end of day wy should we pay the money for these guys and then not listen to them anyway and follow there every word ? that just would make us fools anyway...
> 
> I said to big bear when i met him " so do you think you can get me massive then mate" his reply to me was "i have never failed yet" that was enough for me to think, just listen and do ...


Fcuk me,I could get you massive. Getting you lean would be the problem:whistling:


----------



## luther1

Btw,can you put that picture up of you and that leopard cub please,I need cheering up lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Btw,can you put that picture up of you and that leopard cub please,I need cheering up lol


Lion cub lol...



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## luther1

I can't stop laughing


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I can't stop laughing


Why lol i think its cute, and the lion cubs


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> lol stop it dave ffs lol thats my craving to the max haha..
> 
> new routine is fcukin great, less exersises but done properly and with good weights im fcukin in bits when i have finished..
> 
> shoulders yesterday
> 
> rear delts (on reverse peck deck, up to 65 kg)
> 
> side raises went up to 15 kg db's (good for me that i felt like i could go higher but next ones up where 20's so didnt bother this week)
> 
> DB press (went up to 35kg dbs, p1ssed them so will go 40's next week, these were deep presses to touching DB on shoulder every rep)
> 
> finished it with shrugs (not on Daves programme) but i just did a couple of sets of 12 to finish it off quite light only 100 kg but nice slow squeezes kept it smooth.
> 
> job done


Exactly :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> lol stop it dave ffs lol thats my craving to the max haha..
> 
> new routine is fcukin great, less exersises but done properly and with good weights im fcukin in bits when i have finished..
> 
> shoulders yesterday
> 
> rear delts (on reverse peck deck, up to 65 kg)
> 
> side raises went up to 15 kg db's (good for me that i felt like i could go higher but next ones up where 20's so didnt bother this week)
> 
> DB press (went up to 35kg dbs, p1ssed them so will go 40's next week, these were deep presses to touching DB on shoulder every rep)
> 
> finished it with shrugs (not on Daves programme) but i just did a couple of sets of 12 to finish it off quite light only 100 kg but nice slow squeezes kept it smooth.
> 
> job done


Exactly :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Omg I need a lion cub!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Omg I need a lion cub!


not a lion bar ??? lol

just realised my journal is now 3rd in the hottest threads on the whole board, now that i got to be proud of lol..

thanks to all you guys that have contributed and its been a laugh and inbetween it all has had a lot of hard work and lots of thinking and a few bad days but mainly its been good

thanks again for all your input and contributions, its helped me get through a lot of crap and has cheered me up at my lowest times, reassured me at my doubting times, and pushed me on at my times of going through the motions... XXX


----------



## Queenie

Nooooo.

Oh wait, 5 lion bars mmmm


----------



## flinty90

lets have a picture page in here . everyone post there fave picture of themselves in here lets see them.. can be funny or serious or whatever just want to see some fun pics of you all ... and dont be fcukin shy its all in good fun !!


----------



## flinty90

this was me a couple of years ago at a gay bar in gran canaria lol i fcukin really fancied this womanbloke thing that night when i was p1ssed lol wasnt till i looked at pics i realised how manly she was pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Actual Pmsfl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> this was me a couple of years ago at a gay bar in gran canaria lol i fcukin really fancied this womanbloke thing that night when i was p1ssed lol wasnt till i looked at pics i realised how manly she was pmsl


Lol. Bummer!

Haven't got many pics on my new dog and bone. But here's my youngest giving me a gun shot!!


----------



## flinty90

this is me and my mate getting fruity with some more drag queens lol the blokes face that my mates hugging will make me smile forever pmsl what a fun night .. our misusses was p1ssing themselves ..


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol. Bummer!
> 
> Haven't got many pics on my new dog and bone. But here's my youngest giving me a gun shot!!


cute as fcuk bro, and she got bigger guns than you lol !!! repped


----------



## Fatstuff

My Dog chillaxing


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cute as fcuk bro, and she got bigger guns than you lol !!! repped


Agreed! Gotta be a good 3" pipes right there


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 95888
> 
> 
> My Dog chillaxing


nice ballbag bro (im jelly) pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

I know lol, we really should chop them off:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> nice ballbag bro (im jelly) pmsl


Looks photo shopped lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Looks photo shopped lol


pics or nodogsballs?


----------



## luther1

Only got an iPad at the moment but happy to text you a pic flinty to put up!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Only got an iPad at the moment but happy to text you a pic flinty to put up!


you know my number dude X did you post that thing we were talking about today bro ???


----------



## luther1

It'll be Monday mate because he was going to come round and do an hcg jab but because my fridge has broke it's fcuked his hcg up so he had to go else where. I can put a strip of mine in the post today to get you by?


----------



## flinty90

luthers daughter .



- - - Updated - - -



luther1 said:


> It'll be Monday mate because he was going to come round and do an hcg jab but because my fridge has broke it's fcuked his hcg up so he had to go else where. I can put a strip of mine in the post today to get you by?


Monday is fine bro if i give you the address to my hotel can you send it straight there for me though X


----------



## luther1

Ah,my little girl,the budding horse rider. No guessing what her name is! Yes,text me hotel address mate. Cheers for putting pics up


----------



## flinty90

Come on guys lets have some more pics from ya all !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> luthers daughter .
> 
> View attachment 95913
> View attachment 95914
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Bless her.

Good job she doesn't look like her dad


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Come on guys lets have some more pics from ya all !!!


okay

here's the wifes Pussy !!!!!!!!!! :lol:

View attachment 95945


----------



## Fatstuff

mmmmm mega Yorkshire pudding, one of my most favourite things in the world


----------



## Queenie

Because I couldn't stop laughing...


----------



## TELBOR

This evenings flapjacks and soup creation in the back ground


----------



## flinty90

right guys im off out for a hour on the bike do my first CV session of the week lol ....


----------



## Heath

Remember that down hill doesn't count :lol:


----------



## Heath

Oh yeah - on push day with the P/P/L routine what OH press would you use?


----------



## flinty90

MutantX said:


> Oh yeah - on push day with the P/P/L routine what OH press would you use?


DB mate or me personally to just get weight in there i used smith press a lot but thats down to personal preference, im currently using Db's for all pressing !!!


----------



## flinty90

well thats a hour and 5 minutes done on the bike nice steady ride out... 1183 calories burnt off... so im happy, felt really good this morning felt nice and lean .... anyway derby vs forest soon woop woop lol... on tv aswell


----------



## Heath

Come on the villa! The real game today lol.

Smith might be better as train on my own so getting db's in place can be a b1tch


----------



## flinty90

MutantX said:


> Come on the villa! The real game today lol.
> 
> Smith might be better as train on my own so getting db's in place can be a b1tch


thats the spirit bro use what you need to achieve as safe as you can...

spotting my mate on DB shoulder press was hard enough other day you just cant grab the fcuker at that height lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

Afternoon mucker, you'll be giving ol Lance Armstrong a run for his money on the bike at this rate, How's the rebuild going m8, you must be noticing a difference now tightening up etc etc. And how often are you planning to put pic's up, (no ****)


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> Afternoon mucker, you'll be giving ol Lance Armstrong a run for his money on the bike at this rate, How's the rebuild going m8, you must be noticing a difference now tightening up etc etc. And how often are you planning to put pic's up, (no ****)


its hard to say about tightening up , as the fat is burning away from my body its leaving my skin looking a little loose and brokedown if you know what i mean (probably dont as you havent had as much fat on your gut as i have) but its like a squishy feeling like its really loose under my skin. there is no doubt its breaking down mate i see it more everyday i wake up at minute so thats great..

im seriously thinking when i am where i want to be i may need a bit of surgery to sort a bit of loose skin out but will deal with that when i get there...

im feeling full though so not just getting skinny fat i feel like im building size but losing fat (guess thats the whole target)

i will update pics after every 4 week period mate so that should make it after next weekend sometime.. dont worry you will be w4nking over them by no later than a week on thursday lol...


----------



## Heath

flinty90 said:


> thats the spirit bro use what you need to achieve as safe as you can...
> 
> spotting my mate on DB shoulder press was hard enough other day you just cant grab the fcuker at that height lol


Did the pull session today and feel wrecked lol. Done way too many fluff exercises in the past and not enough of the big compounds so think I'm going to enjoy the change up!


----------



## flinty90

MutantX said:


> Did the pull session today and feel wrecked lol. Done way too many fluff exercises in the past and not enough of the big compounds so think I'm going to enjoy the change up!


nice work mate what reps did you do ?? are you closely logging weights and reps too ?? as you will need to bro


----------



## Heath

Deads 5x5

Close grip low pulley cable rows 5x5

Chins 3xF

Rear delt machine 3x10

EZ curls 3x15 (it burrrns lol)

The rear delt machine in my new gym is awkward as fvck tho!

Yeah mate got app on my phone to log all weights and reps. Progress is key 

Sounds like your recomping nicely!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> its hard to say about tightening up , as the fat is burning away from my body its leaving my skin looking a little loose and brokedown if you know what i mean (probably dont as you havent had as much fat on your gut as i have) but its like a squishy feeling like its really loose under my skin. there is no doubt its breaking down mate i see it more everyday i wake up at minute so thats great..
> 
> im seriously thinking when i am where i want to be i may need a bit of surgery to sort a bit of loose skin out but will deal with that when i get there...
> 
> im feeling full though so not just getting skinny fat i feel like im building size but losing fat (guess thats the whole target)
> 
> i will update pics after every 4 week period mate so that should make it after next weekend sometime.. dont worry you will be w4nking over them by no later than a week on thursday lol...


Know exactly what you mean m8, even though I don't carry a large amount of fat, the bit I do have is a cnut to get rid of (abs, lovehandles) but like you said I can feel it breaking down getting looser and does not feel as dense as it was.

Glad it's going to plan for you m8, It's nice when people get the result's they're after, gives an all round feel good factor for other's to feed off I think.


----------



## flinty90

thanks guys , just keep supporting me and i wont let you all down, feel good factor is a must and i hope it spreads like the plague X


----------



## MURPHYZ

I gotta stop making sensible post's and contributing to the board in a positive manner, My reputation for being a funny cnut will be ruined.


----------



## Heath

flinty90 said:


> thanks guys , just keep supporting me and i wont let you all down, feel good factor is a must and i hope it spreads like the plague X


Fvcking hell you be all like #DoOrDie and #TeamAlpha soon :lol:


----------



## Milky

Tell you what l have started to do mate, stop counting reps and going for failure rather than aiming for a target number.

Its hard tho to not count.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Tell you what l have started to do mate, stop counting reps and going for failure rather than aiming for a target number.
> 
> Its hard tho to not count.


well i hit failure on my low rep set and my last 12 rep set, thats how i know if weigh needs to rise for next workout or not but i like your style bro ..


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well i hit failure on my low rep set and my last 12 rep set, thats how i know if weigh needs to rise for next workout or not but i like your style bro ..


You wouldnt believe how hard it is tho NOT too count, l start and think " sh*t, who cares about numbers, when l cant do it anymore for the pain, l will stop "


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well i hit failure on my low rep set and my last 12 rep set, thats how i know if weigh needs to rise for next workout or not but i like your style bro ..


EXACTLY :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys , hope you have all had a great weekend, i have don e a lot of chilling this weekend so all good,,

just off back up to scotland to see what we can achieve this week lol.. will be at gym tonight doing chest and tri's

spoke to big bear last night and will be going up to him on saturday for a session on shoulders, and also to talk about my second 4 weeks of the plan (yes nearly 4 weeks gone already)

dont time fly when your eating spuds and green veg pmsl

speak later guys , enjoy your MONDAY x

- - - Updated - - -

Morning guys , hope you have all had a great weekend, i have don e a lot of chilling this weekend so all good,,

just off back up to scotland to see what we can achieve this week lol.. will be at gym tonight doing chest and tri's

spoke to big bear last night and will be going up to him on saturday for a session on shoulders, and also to talk about my second 4 weeks of the plan (yes nearly 4 weeks gone already)

dont time fly when your eating spuds and green veg pmsl

speak later guys , enjoy your MONDAY x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good week mate, hope the job is a bit better this week


----------



## Queenie

Good stuff flinty! Enjoy chest & tri's  safe journey!


----------



## Richie186

Have a good week in bonny Scotland mate, hope it's a bit drier!!


----------



## Replicator

haste ye back tay bonnie scotland ye muckle neep ! :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

haste ye back tay bonnie scotland ye muckle neep ! :lol:


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Come on guys lets have some more pics from ya all !!!


My daughters first scooter:


----------



## Richie186

My boy washing my bike (badly)


----------



## Richie186

My boy washing my bike (badly)


----------



## flinty90

trained chest and tri's last night. also speaking to a natty brits competitor who was training. looked skinny as fcul in his training stuff. but he was tiny 68 kg but he took his shirt off for a look he was fcukin shredded lol. strong little cnut aswell..

flat db press 12,10,8,6,12

incline db press same

cable crossovers same reps

tricep pushdowns same reps

reverse grip pushdowns

just an outline of my workout. it was a great session felt good all still on track. off to train shoulders saturday with bigbear. then talk about next 4 weeks plan...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> trained chest and tri's last night. also speaking to a natty brits competitor who was training. looked skinny as fcul in his training stuff. but he was tiny 68 kg but he took his shirt off for a look he was fcukin shredded lol. strong little cnut aswell..
> 
> flat db press 12,10,8,6,12
> 
> incline db press same
> 
> cable crossovers same reps
> 
> tricep pushdowns same reps
> 
> reverse grip pushdowns
> 
> just an outline of my workout. it was a great session felt good all still on track. off to train shoulders saturday with bigbear. then talk about next 4 weeks plan...


I best get ready for Saturday lol

I'll carb up Friday night


----------



## tyramhall

R0BR0ID said:


> I best get ready for Saturday lol
> 
> I'll carb up Friday night


sounds like your both gonna 'punish' eachother lol!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> sounds like your both gonna 'punish' eachother lol!


Well, Bigbear will punish Flinty and Flinty will punish me...... can't wait


----------



## flinty90

my chest is fcukin killing... must have really hit the spot last night ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> my chest is fcukin killing... must have really hit the spot last night ...


Good!

I've just been a pussy..... put a 2lb gammon joint in the slow cook this morning covered in honey 

Only managed half of it lol 

Was amazing though!!

What's been on the menu bro?


----------



## flinty90

morning chappies. last night rob i had sea bass fillets mate with veg and crushed baby pots... you ok bro ? back and bi's for me tonight. got a full day of welding 160 diameter pipe though so back will be in fcukin bits anyway lol... perks of the job i guess eeerm NOT ..

- - - Updated - - -

morning chappies. last night rob i had sea bass fillets mate with veg and crushed baby pots... you ok bro ? back and bi's for me tonight. got a full day of welding 160 diameter pipe though so back will be in fcukin bits anyway lol... perks of the job i guess eeerm NOT ..


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## biglbs

Hi dude hope your well,seems like your doing well in here


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Hi dude hope your well,seems like your doing well in here


hey bro im all good thanks. had a right fcukin day my back is in bits so not even going to think about gym tonight. will see how i feel tomorrow ight asnit wont be a bad day tomorrow work wise. 8 hours welding today shoving 100 s of kg worth of pipe around takes its toll.. just chilling for an hour then off out for my steak and potatos...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning chappies. last night rob i had sea bass fillets mate with veg and crushed baby pots... you ok bro ? back and bi's for me tonight. got a full day of welding 160 diameter pipe though so back will be in fcukin bits anyway lol... perks of the job i guess eeerm NOT ..


Missed this! Love sea bass 

Tough couple of days then mate. Enjoy the well earned steak then!

Glad post man fcuking pat decided to turn up lol!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Missed this! Love sea bass
> 
> Tough couple of days then mate. Enjoy the well earned steak then!
> 
> Glad post man fcuking pat decided to turn up lol!!


 yeah lifesaver bro. luther was sending me some aswell but i think he used fcukin carrier pidgeon cos i not got owt yet lol... x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah lifesaver bro. luther was sending me some aswell but i think he used fcukin carrier pidgeon cos i not got owt yet lol... x


Probably address it;

Flinty

Scotland

Then drew a queens head in the corner lol


----------



## luther1

In the post Monday evening it was. Might have something to do with the name I put on the envelope!


----------



## biglbs

I know about fookin backs mate,3 weeks out of gym today,well fooked off and fat!

Glad you have tea sorted x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> In the post Monday evening it was. Might have something to do with the name I put on the envelope!


Lol. What did you put...... ??


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol. What did you put...... ??


Bum bandit


----------



## luther1

Thank fcuk my extreme whey turned up today. Had 8kg of that Shaun Davis 'dino nutrition' whey to get through. Tasted awful and stuck to the blender like sh!t to a blanket. The extreme whey just needs a quick rinse out, dino made the blender needing shot blasting. Worst mixing shake ever


----------



## Replicator

yea fish is good


----------



## flinty90

morning guys . its fcukin absolutely freezing here this morning. either that or im dead lol..

replicator im loving your random messages lol...

have a good day guys. will deffo be at gym later then find out if we are back here next week or back down bristol. greeeat....


----------



## Heath

Morning, will be thinking about you in my warm office lol !


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> morning guys . its fcukin absolutely freezing here this morning. either that or im dead lol..
> 
> replicator im loving your random messages lol...
> 
> have a good day guys. will deffo be at gym later then find out if we are back here next week or back down bristol. greeeat....


chilly here too - hopefully not the start of the cold season - have a good day


----------



## biglbs

MutantX said:


> Morning, will be thinking about you in my warm oraffice lol !


Steady on mate,bit early for that!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6

Morning Flints mate x


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Icey weather here already, great bike into the garage for the winter. Keep warm mate, have a good day.


----------



## flinty90

lol fcukin office workers make me sick lol. jelly more like.. first deicer session this morning. nothing worse than putting cold wet boots on from day before when its freezing lol... bigbear needs to change my diet i need more fats to keep me warm ....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol fcukin office workers make me sick lol. jelly more like.. first deicer session this morning. nothing worse than putting cold wet boots on from day before when its freezing lol... bigbear needs to change my diet i need more fats to keep me warm ....


Sounds bloody awful!!

Have a good day mate.


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> lol fcukin office workers make me sick lol. jelly more like.. first deicer session this morning. nothing worse than putting cold wet boots on from day before when its freezing lol... bigbear needs to change my diet i need more fats to keep me warm ....


2 pairs of boots? i have this for my sports kit - don't have time to get it washed before wearing again so just double up on stuff.. would also be better for your feet too... as they would dry out properly...


----------



## flinty90

lol i have 3 pairs of boots bro. makes no difference in this job there always wet and cold lol...


----------



## Heath

flinty90 said:


> lol fcukin office workers make me sick lol. jelly more like.. first deicer session this morning. nothing worse than putting cold wet boots on from day before when its freezing lol... bigbear needs to change my diet i need more fats to keep me warm ....


My job is so fecking slow at the min I almost wish I was out working lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm an office worker...meals by my warm desk!

have to put up with fcking office workers all day though


----------



## biglbs

Thinking of lighting our 'real fire'as it is chilly out there,would hate to be stuck up to my neck in bentonite!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Thinking of lighting our 'real fire'as it is chilly out there,would hate to be stuck up to my neck in bentonite!


ah well. one day you could be x


----------



## flinty90

back and bi's done. felt really strong this afternoon. didnt hit lower back today though as its still in bits from yesterday. but upper back done. bis feeling like there gonna pop . so im pleased. chill time now before dinner... might tug one off whilat im laid here actually.. why not ..


----------



## Uriel

alreet sweet prince....i just rolled in from Moscow...which is full of stoney faced rude nasty cnuts......i fitted right in lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> alreet sweet prince....i just rolled in from Moscow...which is full of stoney faced rude nasty cnuts......i fitted right in lol


yo brothet nice to see ya pal. fcukin moscow. you get aound more than robroids ringpiece..hope your well mate x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yo brothet nice to see ya pal. fcukin moscow. you get aound more than robroids ringpiece..hope your well mate x


Well I never!! 

@Uriel - good to see your back


----------



## yannyboy

Hope everything is going well Flinty


----------



## Uriel

R0BR0ID said:


> Well I never!!
> 
> @Uriel - good to see your back


its like the blade movie........he has his trusty "blood Pack"

on here - it's URIEL (BOOOOMMM) and the fudge-pack lolololol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Hope everything is going well Flinty


im very good mate thanks. not seen you gor a while too. you been with uriel lol...


----------



## Uriel

i'm looking forward to seeing the pics mate as you get into this regime

i'm considering training even harder and longer......i need to find a way to stop me doing terrible things to ladies with my sex winky...i have been very naughty lately


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing the pics mate as you get into this regime
> 
> i'm considering training even harder and longer......i need to find a way to stop me doing terrible things to ladies with my sex winky...i have been very naughty lately


pmsl . nothing wrong with the sex stick doing the business. you still seeing that bird mate the coloured one ? ?

- - - Updated - - -



Uriel said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing the pics mate as you get into this regime
> 
> i'm considering training even harder and longer......i need to find a way to stop me doing terrible things to ladies with my sex winky...i have been very naughty lately


pmsl . nothing wrong with the sex stick doing the business. you still seeing that bird mate the coloured one ? ?


----------



## Queenie

Eeeeevening flinty! Are u home yet?? How's it going?


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> im very good mate thanks. not seen you gor a while too. you been with uriel lol...


I've been popping on now and again, hopefully going to train with a few UKM team alpha boys on the 14th, Uriel turned my willy down, lol


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Eeeeevening flinty! Are u home yet?? How's it going?


ayup rexy. not home chick till tomorrow afternoon. im good though ta ...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ayup rexy. not home chick till tomorrow afternoon. im good though ta ...


Not long  glad you're getting on ok up there


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Not long  glad you're getting on ok up there


lol not got much choice but to do well chick lol x


----------



## Replicator

Fish is also full of nutrition :mellow:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> pmsl . nothing wrong with the sex stick doing the business. you still seeing that bird mate the coloured one ? ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> pmsl . nothing wrong with the sex stick doing the business. you still seeing that bird mate the coloured one ? ?


all kinds a colours lol

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> pmsl . nothing wrong with the sex stick doing the business. you still seeing that bird mate the coloured one ? ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> pmsl . nothing wrong with the sex stick doing the business. you still seeing that bird mate the coloured one ? ?


all kinds a colours lol


----------



## flinty90

Flint is back in the house woop woop ... spent 8 fcukin hours in the van toay after dropping things off and picking things up , fcukin stiff as a board lol..

might go for a session at gym and hit some legs !!!

then off for the big shoulders session with Robroid and Big bear tomorrow great... had a couple more nice comments today from a workmate i havent seen for 5 weeks, said your looking well henched up lol.. but i said can you tell seriously he said yeah your shoulders and back look fcukin huge .. i will take it lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Flint is back in the house woop woop ... spent 8 fcukin hours in the van toay after dropping things off and picking things up , fcukin stiff as a board lol..
> 
> might go for a session at gym and hit some legs !!!
> 
> then off for the big shoulders session with Robroid and Big bear tomorrow great... had a couple more nice comments today from a workmate i havent seen for 5 weeks, said your looking well henched up lol.. but i said can you tell seriously he said yeah your shoulders and back look fcukin huge .. i will take it lol


Roll on!!

(I'm terrified) 

Nice to get the comments mate!


----------



## Queenie

Damn right u should take it - you're putting the hard graft in and seeing the results!!


----------



## retro-mental

hope everythings going to plan in here flints !


----------



## Uriel

I am stoked........I ain't in bad shape these days...........

.............18 stone dead!!! Ohhhh yeah


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I am stoked........I ain't in bad shape these days...........
> 
> .............18 stone dead!!! Ohhhh yeah


18 stone fcuk mate get that timber on bro... whens avi from ??


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> 18 stone fcuk mate get that timber on bro... whens avi from ??


The AVI is 3 days ago at a genuine 18 stone bro


----------



## Uriel

Running a fortnight on dnp, low gear, then hitting a gram and a half 12 week blast with high clean protein


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Running a fortnight on dnp, low gear, then hitting a gram and a half 12 week blast with high clean protein


sounds good mate, you fcukin love the DNP dont ya lol... would you say its your best buy in the last year or so supplement wise


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> sounds good mate, you fcukin love the DNP dont ya lol... would you say its your best buy in the last year or so supplement wise


i hate it - i fell sharty and squirty on it but i like the short time frame - i diet quite hard on it and turbo charge the diet...imo it compresses 6 weeks dieting into 2.last time i only did 200 mg ed


----------



## Mingster

Hows things in here then?

Home for the weekend or longer Flints?

18 clem eh Uri. Well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

TBH - the best compound for leaning me uo is tren

i dont care what anyone says - that **** even at 2 - 300mg ew rips through food AND STARTS ON THE FAT NO MATTER WHAT I EAT


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> 18 clem eh Uri. Well done mate:thumbup1:


i have the gym owner at bodyshaperz telfor witness it....he said "youve gone big" - i jumped on the scales (expecting 17 10) and was 18 dead


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Hows things in here then?
> 
> Home for the weekend or longer Flints?
> 
> 18 clem eh Uri. Well done mate:thumbup1:


very well in here mate thank you ... things are progressing nicely , im starting to see the changes in myself each day, (the ones only i would possibly notice) but there definitely coming ...

looking forward to session tomorrow with the bear and Rob !!


----------



## Uriel

tren mashes my head though - i mean my emotions are shakey at times now anyway with my dads cancer and missing my little girl a lot and the tren makes that horrible at times...i do a vial at 300 ew then leave off a while to stabilize emotionally lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> tren mashes my head though - i mean my emotions are shakey at times now anyway with my dads cancer and missing my little girl a lot and the tren makes that horrible at times...i do a vial at 300 ew then leave off a while to stabilize emotionally lol


are you back at home at minute bro ???


----------



## Mingster

Have to agree with the tren. I'm at my biggest and leanest in years at the minute on a tren and test cycle. If it wasn't for a load of injury niggles I'd be doing better still I'm sure.

Looking forward to seeing your progress under Big Bears tutelage mate. I know you'll follow the instructions to the letter.


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> are you back at home at minute bro ???


in little pad in chester, edie is sleeping feet away= all is sweet

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> are you back at home at minute bro ???


in little pad in chester, edie is sleeping feet away= all is sweet


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Have to agree with the tren. I'm at my biggest and leanest in years at the minute on a tren and test cycle. If it wasn't for a load of injury niggles I'd be doing better still I'm sure.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress under Big Bears tutelage mate. I know you'll follow the instructions to the letter.


Mate i have stuck to the plan like sh1t to a blanket for the last 4 weeks now , everything he has asked diet , training and cycle wise i have followed to the letter, if this all goes t1ts up its not cos i havent followed the plan ...

i have followed my own plan long enough time to let somone else take me to places i have never reached before ...

the big thing at the minute is im not expecting overnight results, and i have kind of now got it in my head that i always know what to do diet wise in future (it doesnt ever stop after 12 weeks etc) its for life, so i can only ever get better and better... i have said it before its not just advice im paying for now its a lesson in how to do things in future.. so im not looking at 12 weeks im looking at the next however many years... but i do know for a fact in 12 weeks i will feel a dam sight better than i did with myself 12 weeks previous X


----------



## Uriel

flinty the thing your doing now with DC is JUST another step on the road too - there will be other revelations...

My mate jase who won the talbot inters and is off to the british did shows 20 years ago and has never stopped training - he made diet changes for that show that totally transformed him and by fuk he knew the game well


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> flinty the thing your doing now with DC is JUST another step on the road too - there will be other revelations...
> 
> My mate jase who won the talbot inters and is off to the british did shows 20 years ago and has never stopped training - he made diet changes for that show that totally transformed him and by fuk he knew the game well


i hope so mate ( sorry i know your right) but its all very exciting to go down a road you havent gone before , knowing that you learn from it, and like you say then you see another way and go learn that road aswell...

i wonder how many roads you go down before you come back to the old school road that just seems to work no matter what..

as far as my plan with big bear goes i would say its definitely an old school approach from what i can work out with it.. the diet at the minute is a prep diet for a show to clear me out of all the sh1t and to sort out any cravings or cheating tendancies.. the cycle im on is definitely an old school approach. and the training isnt anything techincal just honest stes reps and exersices that are going to smash on the muscle ..

so im really looking forward to what else i can learn...


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> TBH - the best compound for leaning me uo is tren
> 
> i dont care what anyone says - that **** even at 2 - 300mg ew rips through food AND STARTS ON THE FAT NO MATTER WHAT I EAT


I loved tren!! Does exactly what you've said there.


----------



## yannyboy

I ran 100mg tren every day, just about stayed in my marriage, still think my head is fcuked now!!


----------



## TELBOR

yannyboy said:


> I ran 100mg tren every day, just about stayed in my marriage, still think my head is fcuked now!!


Jesus ya mad c.unt!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys.. just waiting for the robinator to pick me up ..

weighed in this morning at 107.4 kg so slightly up from last week...

feeling good and not worried at all that things are still moving in the right direction. feel pretty lean to be fair (for me)

so basically thats a 2.5 kg drop in total in 4 weeks , on average thats a pretty steady pace and its still a drop so im happy !!!

It will be nice for Robroid to see me as i havent seen him for weeks, he will also give me a true picture of wether he can see a difference or not without bullsh1tting me... and obviously not seen big bear for 4 weeks either ....

off to huddersfield now to train shoulders.. have a good day people !!!


----------



## Queenie

Have a fab day boys 

Good work this week flinty. Keep at it!


----------



## Richie186

All sounding good in here mate. Go easy on big bear mate! Lol. Have fun.


----------



## Ginger Ben

yannyboy said:


> I ran 100mg tren every day, just about stayed in my marriage, still think my head is fcuked now!!


X2! It's an amazing steroid for results but my god I'll never run it again sadly, properly fvcked my head up.


----------



## flinty90

Well what a morning... had a good chat with big bear he is happy happy with my progress, could tell i had lost some chub straight away...

Diet is much more of the same , with a couple of little tweeks but more to suit my working day a little more rather than to change macros etc..

Cheat meals are now left up to me i will not have a cheat for as long as i dont crave one, i dont think i could deal with the guilt at the minute of eating some crap lol...

excellent shoulder session felt like i did pretty well...

was nice to see @robroid today too for first time in a while, thanks for driving us bro .. dont leave it so long till next time ...

shoulders are really aching already lol session went like this

BNP 15,15,10,8,6,12

Side lateral raises 12,10,8,6,12

rear delt machine 12,10,8,6,12

shrugs 12,10,12, set to fail

feeling great !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Loved it!!

Your looking awesome, massive difference since we last saw each other. Really, REALLY happy for you mate :thumb:

Another 4 weeks you'll have changed again, can't wait!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Loved it!!
> 
> Your looking awesome, massive difference since we last saw each other. Really, REALLY happy for you mate :thumb:
> 
> Another 4 weeks you'll have changed again, can't wait!


cheers bro, you got to post that pic for us mate it was funny as lol !!! Rob and bear having a gun off ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro, you got to post that pic for us mate it was funny as lol !!! Rob and bear having a gun off ...


Aww man..... do I have too lol.

Makes me look waaaay below average even more so pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Aww man..... do I have too lol.
> 
> Makes me look waaaay below average even more so pmsl


yes post the cnut up !!! its funny lol


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon .hope all is well


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Afternoon .hope all is well


alreet rep .... all well in here mate thanks for popping in...


----------



## TELBOR

Voila!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Voila!!


Why'd you hide bears face??


----------



## luther1

I see dave wears the same £15 asda trackies that I do, must be the choice of pro's


----------



## flinty90

fcukin beast .... and Bigbears arms arent bad either pmsl !!


----------



## luther1

How big is he stood next to you flinty because you're a broad nipper aren't you?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> How big is he stood next to you flinty because you're a broad nipper aren't you?


i didnt want to fcukin show the cnut up to be fair :whistling: ..

but next time i see Rob i will take a pic of us together (oh you mean Bigbear and me) lol


----------



## biglbs

Who farted in here?

Hi Flints,you ok?


----------



## flinty90

shoulders really starting to fcukin stiffen up now lol.... OUCH !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> shoulders really starting to fcukin stiffen up now lol.... OUCH !!!


X2

And my traps feel like concrete pmsl

Evil man!! Pure EVIL!!

Imagine training with him every day??!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> X2
> 
> And my traps feel like concrete pmsl
> 
> Evil man!! Pure EVIL!!
> 
> *Imagine training with him every day??*!!


to be fair i hate the fact that i feel like i havent been training intensly before i met dave as im sure i was, its just the tweaks that fcuk you up big time imo !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> to be fair i hate the fact that i feel like i havent been training intensly before i met dave as im sure i was, its just the tweaks that fcuk you up big time imo !!


Exactly!!

It's those tiny things like hand position, elbows (for me lol) and full rom that makes the difference. CRAZY!!


----------



## biglbs

The one thing i have learnt is create maximum damage with minimum sets,constantly change what you do and never allow the body to adapt.This for me was the point i piled on mass and strength.


----------



## TELBOR

Ouch, ouch and ouch! Can't even reach out for things as it hurts so much lol

And pulling my boxers and trousers on hammered lol - traps!!!!


----------



## flinty90

HAHA , im feeling them this morning too bro... just not had to pull my trousers on yet  ..

off out later for a bike ride. will probably do a 10 miler or so just to keep legs working ...

then pack stuff and back up to scotland in morning DOH !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> HAHA , im feeling them this morning too bro... just not had to pull my trousers on yet  ..
> 
> off out later for a bike ride. will probably do a 10 miler or so just to keep legs working ...
> 
> then pack stuff and back up to scotland in morning DOH !!


Walking round naked I see 

Weather seems good for it mate, should be a good one! I'm off to some goose fair thing at walesby lol.

How long does it take you to get up there....?


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Walking round naked I see
> 
> Weather seems good for it mate, should be a good one! I'm off to some goose fair thing at walesby lol.
> 
> How long does it take you to get up there....?


by the time i go from here and pick the other two guys up mate its about 6 hours in total :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> by the time i go from here and pick the other two guys up mate its about 6 hours in total :sad:


Bloody hell! Joys of work


----------



## TELBOR

From another thread pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> From another thread pmsl


WTF how dare you put your prep video in my fcukin journal you cnut


----------



## flinty90

10.62 miles done on the bike this morning , 1260 calories for me off... so thats good, it felt pretty easy went with my son and wife so i wasnt balls out just sauntering around...

now for some more food lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> 10.62 miles done on the bike this morning , 1260 calories for me off... so thats good, it felt pretty easy went with my son and wife so i wasnt balls out just sauntering around...
> 
> now for some more food lol


Good work mate!

Video is funny as fcuk :lol:

Reminds me of @luther1


----------



## flinty90

morning guys , off to scottyland i go ... see ya laters, and make sure you have a good week, heads down and pump the fcuk out if it !!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> Video is funny as fcuk :lol:
> 
> Reminds me of @luther1


except luther isnt as big as him or as fcukin young , plus that bloke seems to know 10 times more than luther does.. and dresses better than luther, so i guess it doesnt really remind us of @luther1 at all pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> except luther isnt as big as him or as fcukin young , plus that bloke seems to know 10 times more than luther does.. and dresses better than luther, so i guess it doesnt really remind us of @luther1 at all pmsl


Pmsl, your right!

Anyway, have a good day mate


----------



## flinty90

my shoulders fcukin hurt today.. really sore rear delts and traps..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> morning guys , off to scottyland i go ... see ya laters, and make sure you have a good week, heads down and pump the fcuk out if it !!!!


Be safe,gettin real cold later in week too....:eek:


----------



## Uriel

stop moaning about your pansy as5ed sghoulders...sounds like you just started training and have obv been fannying around like a helmet so far lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> stop moaning about your pansy as5ed sghoulders...sounds like you just started training and have obv been fannying around like a helmet so far lol


well if i can get them this size by fcukin about. then i will have pro shoulders in 12 months doing them right x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> stop moaning about your pansy as5ed sghoulders...sounds like you just started training and have obv been fannying around like a helmet so far lol


in all seriousnouss though bro i think its only because we did bnp. never done them before so was slightly worrying knowing my shoulders arent stable at best of times.. will see how we go x

- - - Updated - - -



Uriel said:


> stop moaning about your pansy as5ed sghoulders...sounds like you just started training and have obv been fannying around like a helmet so far lol


in all seriousnouss though bro i think its only because we did bnp. never done them before so was slightly worrying knowing my shoulders arent stable at best of times.. will see how we go x


----------



## Uriel

I alway press behind the neck..i used to stop at elbows 90 but i bring it right onto the base of my neck now...always had injury free shoulders

- - - Updated - - -

got the text bro - i'm off 12 days end of this month for edies half term so we woll deff hook up - session and large steak


----------



## Replicator

I wouldnt do them if you have had shoulders probs like you have had .,.............very few can get away with doing these with a heavy weight without eventually getting probs. Uriel is just unique LOL

Behind-the-neck barbell presses are a contraindicated exercise for anyone with shoulder pain or a previous shoulder injury. Even if you don't have problems with your shoulders, you may want to avoid the behind-the-neck barbell press because it places the shoulders in a compromising position. Standard presses work the same muscles without the risk of shoulder injury.

Dangers

The behind-the-neck barbell press poses risks to your shoulder joint and cervical spine. The shoulder joint is the most mobile joint of the body, but it sacrifices stability for mobility. As you lower the bar behind your head, your shoulders move into extreme external rotation. This position stresses the shoulder joint and ligaments, placing them at high risk of injury.

With the bar behind your neck, you have to pull your head forward to keep from knocking the back of your head with the bar. This position can result in neck strain and injury.

Hope this is of help


----------



## Ginger Ben

Even watching somebody else do behind neck pressing makes we wince, fvck doing it myaelf, don't see the point of it when normal pressing is just as effective and safer. Each to their own though, if you can do it with no problems then fair enough.


----------



## TELBOR

I'll be honest it's always been one of this I've gone away from.

All the reasons being what rep said.

But Bigbear made crystal clear on every part of the exercise, movement, grip, positioning of the seat took a few attempts for him time set it up with Flinty and me.

But when it was ready and we had a crack at it, it felt good and certainly worked the muscle!!

He has frickin colossal shoulders..... say no more


----------



## flinty90

thanks for that rep. and i agree i never have done or liked the look of them personally but i thought i would have a go whilst i had a good spotter and without going daft weight wise. i managed a good 6 reps at about 85 kg. but i was still unsure and i dont think personally i would use them whilst training alone.. but i spoke to dave and he said db press was a good alternative as long as back wasnt arced causing more of a high incline chest press as so many people do. so i may stick to db pressing...

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for that rep. and i agree i never have done or liked the look of them personally but i thought i would have a go whilst i had a good spotter and without going daft weight wise. i managed a good 6 reps at about 85 kg. but i was still unsure and i dont think personally i would use them whilst training alone.. but i spoke to dave and he said db press was a good alternative as long as back wasnt arced causing more of a high incline chest press as so many people do. so i may stick to db pressing...


----------



## flinty90

its cold here this morning. about minus 2 . have a good day guys. hoping for a leg session at gym later if we get done early enough. i would rather miss a weeks training and get done so we have finished totally up here tbf. see how it goes...


----------



## Replicator

morning


----------



## flinty90

leaning out more each day. noticed lats uncovering more and more. strength is well up. feel good . not bad on 4000 cals per day. food hey what a fcukin difference it can make ( clean food). not sh1t....


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> leaning out more each day. noticed lats uncovering more and more. strength is well up. feel good . not bad on 4000 cals per day. food hey what a fcukin difference it can make ( clean food). not sh1t....


mmmm 4000 cals  the stuff of dreams lol. glad all is going well flints


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> leaning out more each day. noticed lats uncovering more and more. strength is well up. feel good . not bad on 4000 cals per day. food hey what a fcukin difference it can make ( clean food). not sh1t....


BEAST!!!!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. journal getting quiet but im not going to just keep posting crap for the sake of it. most journals at minute have the same thing in them lol..

i trained last night did back.

usual back session

wide grip pull downs

low pulley row

single db rows

partial deads

back done.

diet has been spot on still eating about 850 gram chicken. kilo of potatoes 300 gram beef and 400 gram green veg pluscshakes and oats lol.. but continuing to drop fat and keep size..

looks like another 7 hours of welding today so i will be bed early tonight. still not cheated once on food in 5 weeks. its making such massive differences each day to me i am in the mindset where i dont want to cheat and break the cycle. like i sad before im not going to cheat for the sake of it. until i desire something badly i will stick to my 4000 cals of clean mean boring food ....

im so excited about where im going to be even at christmas. its keeping me super motivated...


----------



## Queenie

Flinty don't do what I did and border on eating disorder  i became scared of eating anything other than what was on my diet sheet. Honestly I don't know what was going through my head  but had cheat meal at 9 weeks and still alive and losing fat haha.

Glad all is going well! You sound on top of everything as always!


----------



## tyramhall

Good for you mate. Your a proper determined mofo now!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Well done on sticking to the diet. How do you prepare your potatoes? I take it you can't add butter or milk to them so do you just eat them dry?


----------



## TELBOR

Good work mate!

I'll try and come across Friday


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Well done on sticking to the diet. How do you prepare your potatoes? I take it you can't add butter or milk to them so do you just eat them dry?


yes just boiled potato mate... i use the tinned ones if working though just rinse and eat lol.. its all very fancy pmsl...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes just boiled potato mate... i use the tinned ones if working though just rinse and eat lol.. its all very fancy pmsl...


Tinned new potatoes?? They're quite nice from what I remember lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Tinned new potatoes?? They're quite nice from what I remember lol


Used to have them as a kid occasionally, they explode in the microwave if i remember!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Used to have them as a kid occasionally, they explode in the microwave if i remember!


yes they do lol. i eat them cold bro.. fcukin hardcore..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes they do lol. i eat them cold bro.. fcukin hardcore..


Cold potato makes me wretch, can't eat them at all.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes they do lol. i eat them cold bro.. fcukin hardcore..


I like em cold lol


----------



## flinty90

ben i only have them as a change mate. i use mainly basmati rice for my meals at work..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ben i only have them as a change mate. i use mainly basmati rice for my meals at work..


Good idea, still grim though


----------



## Replicator

potatoes ..rice ....hmm yes very nice


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> potatoes ..rice ....hmm yes very nice


and fish. veg. chicken. beef lol all good stuff x


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> and fish. veg. chicken. beef lol all good stuff x


absolutely m8 hope your doing ok


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> absolutely m8 hope your doing ok


im doing great thanks mate. looking forward to getting home tommorow though. seem to be missing my missus this week.. she has had a lot to sort this week and im fvukin helpless away from home ...


----------



## flinty90

well what a day. been fcukin peeing it down all afternoon.would be nice to have a hot shower but this travelodge shower is shiitte lol. hot then cold then stops then takes your skin off haha.. anyway off out for some tea. steak and jacket potato for me.. with veg... have a good evening.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well what a day. been fcukin peeing it down all afternoon.would be nice to have a hot shower but this travelodge shower is shiitte lol. hot then cold then stops then takes your skin off haha.. anyway off out for some tea. steak and jacket potato for me.. with veg... have a good evening.


Have a good one mate!!

I've just had a call from work.... seems redundancy is coming forward. Tomorrow in Birmingham I shall find out


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good one mate!!
> 
> I've just had a call from work.... seems redundancy is coming forward. Tomorrow in Birmingham I shall find out


fcuk sake mate thats sh¡t bro. do they still have to pay you notice pay ??


----------



## Replicator

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good one mate!!
> 
> I've just had a call from work.... seems redundancy is coming forward. Tomorrow in Birmingham I shall find out


Sorry to hear m8 hope youll be ok


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake mate thats sh¡t bro. do they still have to pay you notice pay ??


Yeah proper sh1te.

Yeah I'd get paid and stuff, just sucks!

Got offered a new job today but only a short term contract, after my meeting tomorrow I'll be in a better place to let them know


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah proper sh1te.
> 
> Yeah I'd get paid and stuff, just sucks!
> 
> Got offered a new job today but only a short term contract, after my meeting tomorrow I'll be in a better place to let them know


Fingers crossed mate


----------



## TELBOR

Replicator said:


> Sorry to hear m8 hope youll be ok


I'll be fine thanks mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> Fingers crossed mate


Cheers slim


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> well what a day. been fcukin peeing it down all afternoon.would be nice to have a hot shower but this travelodge shower is shiitte lol. hot then cold then stops then takes your skin off haha.. anyway off out for some tea. steak and jacket potato for me.. with veg... have a good evening.


can you get a room change?


----------



## George-Bean

Well back to reality for me...

[email protected] in a cold shower no fun eh Flinty hehehe.


----------



## Uriel

hi gaydars x


----------



## Replicator

Mornign Bud ..................day of p1shing rain in Alba today ..........youll be glad to get home m8


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Mornign Bud ..................day of p1shing rain in Alba today ..........youll be glad to get home m8


mate i want to be home now.. already wet through. thats just putting stuff on from yesterday. fcukin hate this job on mornings like this. you can see the misery creeping back into my face


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> mate i want to be home now.. already wet through. thats just putting stuff on from yesterday. fcukin hate this job on mornings like this. you can see the misery creeping back into my face
> View attachment 97193


That's your happy face lol

Looks bleak, time you done?


----------



## flinty90

god knows mate i can sense a long day by time i have got home :-(


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> god knows mate i can sense a long day by time i have got home :-(


That is [email protected]!!


----------



## luther1

Sounds sh!te up their mate. At least your earning though. Was ok Tuesday down here and today is sunny,so a two day week for me. I fcuking hate winter. I fcuking hate work actually.


----------



## Queenie

Well aren't we all smiles in here today?? 

It's Friday... No work tomorrow so damn well smile u grumpy fvckers... And flinty: you get job hunting!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Well aren't we all smiles in here today??
> 
> It's Friday... No work tomorrow so damn well smile u grumpy fvckers... And flinty: you get job hunting!!


I'm smiling as I've got roast chicken with all the trimmings for dinner tomorrow! Can't wait!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm smiling as I've got roast chicken with all the trimmings for dinner tomorrow! Can't wait!!


lol the little things in life hey bro... x


----------



## TELBOR

Last day of work, 9th of November 

GUTTED.


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Last day of work, 9th of November
> 
> GUTTED.


you can have my job mate x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol the little things in life hey bro... x


Yep, I've actually been mega strict (for me )the last three weeks so really looking.forward to this.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, I've actually been mega strict (for me )the last three weeks so really looking.forward to this.


lol fcuk send me your diet plan bro i will pay you instead of bear if im allowed to be that strict haha x


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm smiling as I've got roast chicken with all the trimmings for dinner tomorrow! Can't wait!!


Nodoubt havesome pie for pudding,you fat cnut


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Last day of work, 9th of November
> 
> GUTTED.


Fcuk. Thats a bummer rob. Next to no time to find another job. Are there jobs available what you do?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuk. Thats a bummer rob. Next to no time to find another job. Are there jobs available what you do?


Yeah it's a bummer.

Had an interview yesterday and got 2 lined up next week.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Fcuk. Thats a bummer rob. Next to no time to find another job. Are there jobs available what you do?


rent boy. so a skinny good looking boy like rob thats gor

t the body of a 9 year old girl that mr saville himself would be excited about. be should be fine for money lol..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> rent boy. so a skinny good looking boy like rob thats gor
> 
> t the body of a 9 year old girl that mr saville himself would be excited about. be should be fine for money lol..


9 year old girls have got better chest development than that stick insect


----------



## Rykard

R0BR0ID said:


> Last day of work, 9th of November
> 
> GUTTED.


sorry to hear that - hope you get sorted soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Nodoubt havesome pie for pudding,you fat cnut


Lighter than you now chunkles


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lighter than you now chunkles


lol now thats fcuk all to be proud of ben bieng skinnier than luther pmsl. fcuk me you will be bragging anout having bigger arms than rob next. my fcukin last hamster had bigger arms than that cnut...x


----------



## TELBOR

[email protected]!!

On a plus note work have just advised me they owe me 6 days holidays - boosts final pay 

But....... I know for a fact I've used all of them :lol:

Kinda a little silver lining


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol now thats fcuk all to be proud of ben bieng skinnier than luther pmsl. fcuk me you will be bragging anout having bigger arms than rob next. my fcukin last hamster had bigger arms than that cnut...x


Pmsl true enough. I'll stop at 14 stone, I couldn't bare to be in the same weight class as Rob lol.


----------



## biglbs

Afternoon tappers and shunters,all good in here i see,i am buzzin,just done chest,could have nailed 200k but had a niggle in elbow,so thought nah,,,2 rep @180 will do:lol:

I mean easy too,does'nt it pi5s ya off when you know it could have been though,,,,,,sorry for hijack buddy x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Afternoon tappers and shunters,all good in here i see,i am buzzin,just done chest,could have nailed 200k but had a niggle in elbow,so thought nah,,,2 rep @180 will do:lol:
> 
> I mean easy too,does'nt it pi5s ya off when you know it could have been though,,,,,,sorry for hijack buddy x


180 kg chest pressing mate hijack all you want lol. fcukin monster x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> 180 kg chest pressing mate hijack all you want lol. fcukin monster x


I did a 190 single 3 months back was after beating it but better train smart


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl true enough. I'll stop at 14 stone, I couldn't bare to be in the same weight class as Rob lol.


14st? Are you,rob,milky and breda going to start up some skinny little boy band?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> 14st? Are you,rob,milky and breda going to start up some skinny little boy band?


lol yeah the fcukin "twiglets"


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah the fcukin "twiglets"


 Ive heard of one direction,but those cnuts can be called lost direction


----------



## clarkey

Flinty you were right above Dave...the beast killed me with silly light weights....he slapped me within 5 mins of meeting him, called my teeth and told me id been pi5sin in the wind...Il def be back every week!!...Def have to catch up for a session seeing as you live so close...n both being team Bigbear n all that


----------



## George-Bean

Im too scared to go train with Flinty, I reckon I'd need a stretcher after.

- - - Updated - - -

Im too scared to go train with Flinty, I reckon I'd need a stretcher after.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> mate i want to be home now.. already wet through. thats just putting stuff on from yesterday. fcukin hate this job on mornings like this. you can see the misery creeping back into my face
> View attachment 97193


Thats really fetchin :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Thats really fetchin :laugh:


LOL well there ya go thats my life bro lol !!!

- - - Updated - - -



George-Bean said:


> Im too scared to go train with Flinty, I reckon I'd need a stretcher after.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Im too scared to go train with Flinty, I reckon I'd need a stretcher after.


ont worry bro you will be fine :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Is there only me you and Dave who have crappy outdoor jobs mate ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Is there only me you and Dave who have crappy outdoor jobs mate ?


maybe only us that seem to moan about them bro lol ... but its a cnut sometimes,,

i was working it out yesterday an i have only been at home for 2 weeks total in last 10 months (barring weekends) , now thats fcuked up !!!


----------



## flinty90

right last protein and peanut butter meal of day then off to hit the sack for some lovin. then sleep. working at gym tomorrow for an open day so that will be fun. then off out with wife and our friends for a all you can eat buffet.. i will choose wisely still but its first cheat i will have had for 5 weeks. still wont be drinking at all though. so it wont be too bad..


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> maybe only us that seem to moan about them bro lol ... but its a cnut sometimes,,
> 
> i was working it out yesterday an i have only been at home for 2 weeks total in last 10 months (barring weekends) , now thats fcuked up !!!


when i was a selfemployed Lumberjack I spent a five years stint working away from home .............only home at weekends ...........had my own caravan the lot. before and after that some were working away and some were travelable.

mind you the difference here is I absolutely loved my job and I was selfemployed .


----------



## TELBOR

I'll pop up for the open day mate


----------



## George-Bean

I was a brickie for most of my working life until 4.5 years ago, loved working outdoors, but in the end I couldnt work as cheaply as the "newcomers", it ended my business. Was a huge decision but looking at it now a wise one.


----------



## flinty90

morning guys.. off to gym in half hour

stood on scales an weight is exactly same , been 107.4 kg for 3 weeks now, its mad to say im same weight but ridiculously a lot leaner.. even my daughter said i looke skinny (midsection) this morning lol.. she sai i looke like i had been for liposuction.

just starting on the cocoa butter an bio oil to try an keep skin firm as its definitely going to be loose where my fat gut is dissapearing..

rest of me looks pretty beefed up so im still happy..

going to put @robroid through a chest and shoulers session this morning, he better get ready lol....

im going for the 60 kg db's today see how i feel !!!

have a good day guys !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> morning guys.. off to gym in half hour
> 
> stood on scales an weight is exactly same , been 107.4 kg for 3 weeks now, its mad to say im same weight but ridiculously a lot leaner.. even my daughter said i looke skinny (midsection) this morning lol.. she sai i looke like i had been for liposuction.
> 
> just starting on the cocoa butter an bio oil to try an keep skin firm as its definitely going to be loose where my fat gut is dissapearing..
> 
> rest of me looks pretty beefed up so im still happy..
> 
> going to put @robroi through a chest and shoulers session this morning, he better get ready lol....
> 
> im going for the 60 kg db's today see how i feel !!!have a good day guys !!!


is that flat DB press flint


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> is that flat DB press flint


low incline mate, the lowest peg from flat is what i use. i rarely do flat bench mate !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy the buffet, see if you can get a warning for eating too much, or thrown out!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy the buffet, see if you can get a warning for eating too much, or thrown out!


It's like when Michael Jackson used to go shopping,they would close the shop to everyone else but him. That's what happens when fat Cnut flinty goes to an all you can eat buffet pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Another week passed from seeing the big man and more changes!!

Waist is shrinking like you wouldn't believe!! And his chest, shoulders and lats look HUGE!!

Soooooooooo happy for him :thumb:

We did Chest and Shoulders, great session - always is with Flinty pushing me 

I got 40's up too lol. Only for 6 but they all count 

I'll let him detail his weights etc. Here is a pic of us 2 homosexual's 



















I have NOCEPS pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

lol love it mate , was goo to see ya bro ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol love it mate , was goo to see ya bro ...


Always good to see you. Beats a full day at work pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Always good to see you. Beats a full day at work pmsl


pics look a bit fuzzy what ya one to them lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> pics look a bit fuzzy what ya one to them lol !!!


Jazzed em up pmsl. Look ok on mobile...... guessing they've gone a little plop on a bigger screen??!!


----------



## Queenie

Glad u both had a good session!


----------



## flinty90

that looks ok from my phone !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 97309
> 
> 
> that looks ok from my phone !!!


That's better


----------



## Guest

Looking loads leaner m8! Huge difference!! Well in, rep's when I can give you more!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Looking loads leaner m8! Huge difference!! Well in, rep's when I can give you more!


thanks mate .. like i said amazing what eating properly can do lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate .. like i said amazing what eating properly can do lol...


Crazy what diet does.

Crazy that some folk prioritize "assistance" over this lol


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Looking loads leaner m8! Huge difference!! Well in, rep's when I can give you more!


X 2 mate, hell of a difference.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate .. like i said amazing what eating properly can do lol...


I am bored of preaching this now.


----------



## Richie186

Looking good mate, lean and strong.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 97309
> 
> 
> that looks ok from my phone !!!


That one of those magic cameras? Just wondering how Rob looks bigger than you....??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That one of those magic cameras? Just wondering how Rob looks bigger than you....??


Pmsl.

Must be...... I have ginger hair too ?!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> That one of those magic cameras? Just wondering how Rob looks bigger than you....??


Some serious forehead on roblet 










Why the long face mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Some serious forehead on roblet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the long face mate :lol:


Must be all the GH I'm banging in.....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That one of those magic cameras? Just wondering how Rob looks bigger than you....??


Rob is bigger than me mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

Right chest an shoulders

Chest

Low Incline DB press

12 x 30 kg

10 x 35 kg

8 x 45 kg

8 x 55 kg (60 s would have been a pretty solid 4 or 5 i think) but Rob couldnt pass the fcuker up lol....

17 x 27.5 kg

Pec Dec

12 x 50 kg

10 x 60 kg

8 x 72.5kg

6 x 90 kg

9 x 45 kg (super slow 6 second positives and negs)

Shoulders

Side lateral raises

12 x 8kg

10 x 10 kg

8 x 12.5kg

6 x 15 kg

DB shoulder press

12 x 15 kg

10 x 20 kg

8 x 30 kg

6 x 35 kg (triceps and shoulders where blown from chest)

finished on smith press

12 x 50 kg (slow pos and neg)

Good little session, not whaqt i would normally do but it finished the week off and got an extra session in as i was at gym anyway....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> 8 x 55 kg (60 s would have been a pretty solid 4 or 5 i think) but Rob couldnt pass the fcuker up lol....


Damon right I couldn't lift em lol.

Say sorry again to Mike for dropping the 45 on his foot - oops.

Caught my finger too, bruised liked a c.unt now!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Damon right I couldn't lift em lol.
> 
> Say sorry again to Mike for dropping the 45 on his foot - oops.
> 
> Caught my finger too, bruised liked a c.unt now!!


PMSL that could have been really nasty (for you lol)


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> PMSL that could have been really nasty (for you lol)


Yes I know lol.

Tbh I think it just nicked his toes, thank fcuk!


----------



## flinty90

right fvuksters im off out for all you can eat buffet lol.. yummy . im fcukin hungry aswell but i still know my missus will put us all to shame packing the food away lol.. good evening x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> right fvuksters im off out for all you can eat buffet lol.. yummy . im fcukin hungry aswell but i still know my missus will put us all to shame packing the food away lol.. good evening x


Have a good one mate :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

arms look beefy in yer avatar flinty


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> arms look beefy in yer avatar flinty


That's Rob mate....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's Rob mate....


Moi..... aka..... noceps


----------



## TELBOR

FLINTY!!!! Chest and Shoulders are in a terrible state.......

Cheers 

:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> FLINTY!!!! Chest and Shoulders are in a terrible state.......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> :thumb:


Shhh he's still sleeping off his msg food coma


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Shhh he's still sleeping off his msg food coma


Lol. Well deserved all you can eat for him!

Is it bad that I could just tuck into one pmsl !!


----------



## George-Bean

I reckon Flinty must have eaten himself into a coma lol.


----------



## flinty90

Morning ...

Well all you can eat i was sh1t at lol.. only had 2 plates an i was stuffed, had a little bit of chicken tikka (in sauce) but rest was pretty clean

tandoori chicken (dry~) smashed loads of that with rice and a few roast potatoes, that was about it, had 2 scoops of mango sorbet and a bit of apple crumble,

i had one drink (soda water with lime cordial)

job done.... was nice to go out for a meal but they really ont bother me to be fair i eat out every night of the week with working away so its not really a novelty but missus enjoyed it lol she was packing it away...

its made me realise i really have no massive inclination to eat crap even if i have the opportunity, i just feel like im doing to well to mess it all about..

off out on bike later for a hour when its warmed up a bit, then chilling packing my stuff reay for hopefully the last week in scotland (ohhhh yeaaah) i cant wait ..


----------



## George-Bean

Nothing like a realization that crap food isn't what you eat anymore. Have you found that your tastes have changed?


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 97309
> 
> 
> that looks ok from my phone !!!


The photo shows a big improvement Flints well done!

The old geezer on the right doesn't look in bad shape either :whistling: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> The photo shows a big improvement Flints well done!
> 
> The old geezer on the right doesn't look in bad shape either :whistling: :lol:


thats rob pmsl


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Nothing like a realization that crap food isn't what you eat anymore. Have you found that your tastes have changed?


My tastes have probably become bland an boring lol.... no really mate i still enjoy food but i just wasnt looking at the foo in all the sauces and the shiny food ripping with fat lol an thinking mmmmm lovely (a bit exxagerated ) but ya know what i mean,,,

its like a switch in my brain has just said eat, enjoy, but try and make the best choices you have available. simple stuff mate really an probably what 95 % of normal people woul think anyway, but i am a fat cnut and have been one for a while, so my brain used to say eat all the sh1t as much as you can you will love it lol !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> thats rob pmsl


Depends which way you look at the pic lol ...


----------



## flinty90

Me and the bint from last night


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> My tastes have probably become bland an boring lol.... no really mate i still enjoy food but i just wasnt looking at the foo in all the sauces and the shiny food ripping with fat lol an thinking mmmmm lovely (a bit exxagerated ) but ya know what i mean,,,
> 
> its like a switch in my brain has just said eat, enjoy, but try and make the best choices you have available. simple stuff mate really an probably what 95 % of normal people woul think anyway, but i am a fat cnut and have been one for a while, so my brain used to say eat all the sh1t as much as you can you will love it lol !!!


Food tastes do change over time, for a start they become more savoury with age. Also certain types of food can become addictive ... and it's breaking those addictions ... which you appear to have done! :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

My hardest thing was not having sugar in my tea, took me 18 months to ween myself.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> My hardest thing was not having sugar in my tea, took me 18 months to ween myself.


god mate i wish that was my hardest thing lol....

i havent had milk in mine for 5 weeks or sugar lol...

i do miss milk i have to admit


----------



## George-Bean

I drink tea like an alcoholic drinks beer. I have a pint of tea before I get work, had two pints by 1030 most days. It has a civilizing effect ;-D


----------



## Uriel

hi bro, looking sexy in the pic..........you do too lol

i'm off to fuking moscow again today for a few.......pain in the fkn ass tbh...3 sleep deprived travel days for 2 hours work grrrr

- - - Updated - - -

hi bro, looking sexy in the pic..........you do too lol

i'm off to fuking moscow again today for a few.......pain in the fkn ass tbh...3 sleep deprived travel days for 2 hours work grrrr


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hi bro, looking sexy in the pic..........you do too lol
> 
> i'm off to fuking moscow again today for a few.......pain in the fkn ass tbh...3 sleep deprived travel days for 2 hours work grrrr
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hi bro, looking sexy in the pic..........you do too lol
> 
> i'm off to fuking moscow again today for a few.......pain in the fkn ass tbh...3 sleep deprived travel days for 2 hours work grrrr


Alright brother... Fcukin moscow again gese... hows the weather there at this time of year is it fcukin snowing (Rocky 4 influenced preconception) lol.....


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> hi bro, looking sexy in the pic..........you do too lol
> 
> i'm off to fuking moscow again today for a few.......pain in the fkn ass tbh...3 sleep deprived travel days for 2 hours work grrrr
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hi bro, looking sexy in the pic..........you do too lol
> 
> i'm off to fuking moscow again today for a few.......pain in the fkn ass tbh...3 sleep deprived travel days for 2 hours work grrrr


How long a flight is that mate ?


----------



## flinty90

right i ont think its going to get much warmer so off out on bike for an hour.. be good X


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> My hardest thing was not having sugar in my tea, took me 18 months to ween myself.


I just decided to stop and went cold turkey on it - 2 spoons to nothing. Put a 1/4 spoon in some coffee last week - it was sooooooooooooo sweet I had to make another with none in...


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> I just decided to stop and went cold turkey on it - 2 spoons to nothing. Put a 1/4 spoon in some coffee last week - it was sooooooooooooo sweet I had to make another with none in...


tbf mate i think a lot of things are like that, your boy just adapts to it.. i used to live a bit of milk in my shakes but since i started just having water if i make a shake with milk now it tastes way to sweet an creamy lol ...


----------



## flinty90

just done 10.62 miles on the bike felt pretty good really pumping the legs... now to have a shower an chill for rest of day.. might go to pictures later if there is owt worth watching !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Man, I feel fat now lol.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Me and the bint from last night
> 
> View attachment 97375


You must scare the life out of people going to a restaurant looking like that flinty( in a good way). Do you get some looks?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Man, I feel fat now lol.


you stand need having a fcukin cheat meal today fatboy lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You must scare the life out of people going to a restaurant looking like that flinty( in a good way). Do you get some looks?


yeah they looks and think what a cnut lol....

5 ft 9 235 pounds mohawk and tattoos i should imagine some folks think im going to rape them lol.. or rob them


----------



## George-Bean

Sunday dinner, its a given, ;-D


----------



## flinty90

Tonight for dinner was

250 grams brown rice

270 grams mince beef

100 grams broccoli..

yum lol


----------



## George-Bean

I actually like minced beef, I always scold it off when Ive cooked it and throw it back in the pan, good eatin!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys from sunny scotland lol


----------



## flinty90

well work finished early today. we have shredded the teeth on our 14 inch reamer lol. looks like thursday earliest we can get a replacement. that means we look like bieng here next fcukin week doooooh !!

but on a positive note it means im off in 5 minutes to gym lol.. will train shoulders and calves today..


----------



## Queenie

Have a good session flinty!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> 14 inch reamer


Theres a joke there somewhere......


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well work finished early today. we have shredded the teeth on our 14 inch reamer lol. looks like thursday earliest we can get a replacement. that means we look like bieng here next fcukin week doooooh !!
> 
> but on a positive note it means im off in 5 minutes to gym lol.. will train shoulders and calves today..


That's a sh1tter!!

But enjoy the session 

Just collected the bike pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

well thats shoulders and calves smashed. shoulders perhaps needed another day or so to rest from saturdays session but oh well done now so a good rest till next week for them. steak time now x


----------



## flinty90

it brings me back to a point of how the fvuk do people train same bodypart 2/3 times per week ?? they cant be giving it their all on at least 1 of the sessions.surely..


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> it brings me back to a point of how the fvuk do people train same bodypart 2/3 times per week ?? they cant be giving it their all on at least 1 of the sessions.surely..


Exactly


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yeah they looks and think what a cnut lol....
> 
> 5 ft 9 235 pounds mohawk and tattoos i should imagine some folks think im going to rape them lol.. or rob them


Ah that was you on the news! 

Training great i see.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yeah they looks and think what a cnut lol....


oly coz it went out of fashion up here 10 years ago :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

hello chums...i'm fuked.....travelling back since midnight uk time and still just did an ok chest wo....lol

I think I may have been chatted up by a poof in Istanbul airport....i was tired and this **** sat by me and was saying what a nice body i had and was i a coach....maybe he was being friendly......i didnt shag him anyway lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hello chums...i'm fuked.....travelling back since midnight uk time and still just did an ok chest wo....lol
> 
> I think I may have been chatted up by a poof in Istanbul airport....i was tired and this **** sat by me and was saying what a nice body i had and was i a coach....maybe he was being friendly......i didnt shag him anyway lol


lol gay meat x


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> lol gay meat x


Hi


----------



## Replicator

Tommy10 said:


> Hi


 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 97309
> 
> 
> that looks ok from my phone !!!


Flinty u look like you should drive a combine harvester and talk Cornish lol


----------



## flinty90

Tommy10 said:


> Flinty u look like you should drive a combine harvester and talk Cornish lol


lol wtf


----------



## Uriel

Tommy10 said:


> Flinty u look like you should drive a combine harvester and talk Cornish lol


instead of driving an invalis scooter and talking sh1te lol


----------



## Tommy10

Uriel said:


> instead of driving an invalis scooter and talking sh1te lol


Can just see you 2 in a scene from little Britain lol


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> lol wtf


Big Cornish bear


----------



## TELBOR

Tommy10 said:


> Can just see you 2 in a scene from little Britain lol


Like this tommy.....


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Like this tommy.....
> 
> View attachment 97672


lol yeah just not that big bro lol...


----------



## flinty90

well it looks like rain all day yet again . awesome. should be doing some welding this morning yhen off to gym this afternoon. back and bi's today ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah just not that big bro lol...


I know 

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well it looks like rain all day yet again . awesome. should be doing some welding this morning yhen off to gym this afternoon. back and bi's today ..


Have a good one!!


----------



## Replicator

morning ...........some scottish frost for ye this mornin Flint


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> morning ...........some scottish frost for ye this mornin Flint


you enjoy my demise far too much rep lol..


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you enjoy my demise far too much rep lol..


 :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

R0BR0ID said:


> Like this tommy.....
> 
> View attachment 97672


ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## Tommy10

Replicator said:


> morning ...........some scottish frost for ye this mornin Flint


Isn't it just ! Was perished waking to the gym at 620 brrrrr


----------



## Queenie

Morning flintster!! You ok?


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Morning flintster!! You ok?


im good thanks chick..

daily diet today so far.

meal 1- 90 gram oats 50 gram whey

meal 2- 210 gram lean mince. 180 gram basmati rice . 100 gram brussels

meal 3-200 gram chicken breast .180 gram basmati rice. 70 gram peas

meal 4- same as meal 2

pre workout 50 gram whey 60 gram oats.

meal 6 -sirloin steak. jacket potato. salad

meal 7 - 1 tbs peanut butter. 50 gram whey..

thats been my food mostly for last 5 weeks .. recomping perfectly in that diet...


----------



## Richie186

Must feel weird eating that amount of food yet still feel that leanness you talk about. Kudos to you mate, I bet you feel strong as a bull with those cals inside you. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Must feel weird eating that amount of food yet still feel that leanness you talk about. Kudos to you mate, I bet you feel strong as a bull with those cals inside you. X


i do feel strong mate yes. and you would not believehow fast im leaning up bro. I think roblet notices every other day lol.. its madness..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i do feel strong mate yes. and you would not believehow fast im leaning up bro. I think roblet notices every other day lol.. its madness..


Yes, yes I do!!

And your strength is awesome. 55's on incline Saturday looked more like 5's the way you was repping them!!


----------



## biglbs

Looks like a plan going well to me,metabolism is flying now then!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> im good thanks chick..
> 
> daily diet today so far.
> 
> meal 1- 90 gram oats 50 gram whey
> 
> meal 2- 210 gram lean mince. 180 gram basmati rice . 100 gram brussels
> 
> meal 3-200 gram chicken breast .180 gram basmati rice. 70 gram peas
> 
> meal 4- same as meal 2
> 
> pre workout 50 gram whey 60 gram oats
> 
> meal 6 -sirloin steak. jacket potato. salad
> 
> meal 7 - 1 tbs peanut butter. 50 gram whey..
> 
> thats been my food mostly for last 5 weeks .. recomping perfectly in that diet...


You don't have the mince cold do you flinty?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You don't have the mince cold do you flinty?


yes mate if i cant get to microwave i eat everything cold aswell. its no problem to me but some folks might struggle x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes mate if i cant get to microwave i eat everything cold aswell. its no problem to me but some folks might struggle x


Mince meat cold is quite nice imo


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Mince meat cold is quite nice imo


yes i agree. you just gotta do what ya gotta do havent ya ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes i agree. you just gotta do what ya gotta do havent ya ...


Yup.

When you due back bro? Usual or earlier with the fooked part?


----------



## luther1

What do mix with your mince? When I went through a mince stage I just threw in a stir in sauce and got bored of it even when hot! Haven't had it in months so I think a resurrection is due.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What do mix with your mince? When I went through a mince stage I just threw in a stir in sauce and got bored of it even when hot! Haven't had it in months so I think a resurrection is due.


Rice 9/10 times.

Use a dry flavoring of some sort, chilli usually lol add in tomatoes, onions and that's about it 

Just mix it all in a tub with the rice and it goes down easy enough


----------



## flinty90

well just sat waiting for my lentil soup and gets a phone call off @biglbs. great to talk to you bro and thanks for your support. although your foreign lol. sound bloke and very knowledgeable. will deffo be bending your ear mate in next few weeks lol x cheered me up that chat ..


----------



## biglbs

Pineapple and banana/chilli/mince......mmmm


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well just sat waiting for my lentil soup and gets a phone call off @biglbs. great to talk to you bro and thanks for your support. although your foreign lol. sound bloke and very knowledgeable. will deffo be bending your ear mate in next few weeks lol x cheered me up that chat ..


Wondered what that slurping noise was..... 

Nice to speak mate,any time,,


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yup.
> 
> When you due back bro? Usual or earlier with the fooked part?


got an hole opener coming tomorrow bto so will be home late friday. x.

and luther bang onions. mushrooms. peas and tinned tomatoes with garlic. lots of pepper and chilli. awesome snap..


----------



## luther1

Did lobes have a proper norf London Essex accent,or was the Cnut posh?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Did lobes have a proper norf London Essex accent,or was the Cnut posh?


Get my number off Flints and find out slimboy!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Did lobes have a proper norf London Essex accent,or was the Cnut posh?


sounded just southern lol... no more a cnut than you luther tbf lol x


----------



## luther1

I bet he sounded like joe pasquale,the little cnut


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sounded just southern lol... no more a cnut than you luther tbf lol x


Charmed.....not,comparing me with annorexic cvnts:lol:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Get my number off Flints and find out slimboy!


 You're always laid up with a bad back,out in your Winnebago or cooking. When's the best time?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I bet he sounded like joe pasquale,the little cnut


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> You're always laid up with a bad back,out in your Winnebago or cooking. When's the best time?


I am taking a sh1t in half an hour:whistling:

Your drivel will blend in and then i can flush...............


----------



## luther1

My lean bulk strict diet,personal workout plan and eod aas jabs is going awesome. I've lost 3lb. *wtf*


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> My lean bulk strict diet,personal workout plan and eod aas jabs is going awesome. I've lost 3lb. *wtf*


Eat like a man,,,,ffs


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> My lean bulk strict diet,personal workout plan and eod aas jabs is going awesome. I've lost 3lb. *wtf*


well on your way to Ethiopian status. tell scott your well pleased so far lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well on your way to Ethiopian status. tell scott your well pleased so far lol..


Something along the lines of.....


----------



## George-Bean

Steak n eggs here tonight, was bloody delicious.


----------



## flinty90

morning cnut bags.. sat awake at 5 am this morning thinking about my water intake ffs lol.. i do need to make more effort to get it from the 2 1/2 litres pervday back up to about 5 per day i think.. just eating all the food last thing i want is loads of water too. im already p1ssing for england lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning cnut bags.. sat awake at 5 am this morning thinking about my water intake ffs lol.. i do need to make more effort to get it from the 2 1/2 litres pervday back up to about 5 per day i think.. just eating all the food last thing i want is loads of water too. im already p1ssing for england lol.


Morning mate, only thing I can suggest is get yourself one of those big bottles of water that's 1.5litres and make it.your mission to drink 3 a day. It's bloody hard though, I get nowhere near it at the moment but when i did this it made it a lot easier IME


----------



## flinty90

quick pic update. i think i see an outline of overall ab section im fcukin buzzing where my body is heading. not amazing by a lots standards but from where i have come from im over the moon..


----------



## Queenie

Big well done flintus maximus!


----------



## TELBOR

Good work big man!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> quick pic update. i think i see an outline of overall ab section im fcukin buzzing where my body is heading. not amazing by a lots standards but from where i have come from im over the moon..
> 
> View attachment 97864


You are doing well Flints ! well done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're fvcking naked in that pic aren't you???

Looking loads better mate, definitely see where the abs are going to be if you keep it up, which I know you will


----------



## biglbs

Hay mate,ya skinny cvnt!

I am jelly now,looking great there,remember that if eating much rice it too is full of water and all 'counts'.

too much water will overflush nutrients,meaning you will not get the best out of them!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Well done mate thats a big change from when you posted pics last year sometime keep it up, maybe you could help me out with diet im starting a lean bulk in a couple weeks with the aid of test/tren


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Well done mate thats a big change from when you posted pics last year sometime keep it up, maybe you could help me out with diet im starting a lean bulk in a couple weeks with the aid of test/tren


i will help if i can bro x


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> You're fvcking naked in that pic aren't you???


i had a [email protected] to it anyway just to hedge my bets lol


----------



## biglbs

Evening a man called Flint!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Evening a man called Flint!


hey bro how you doing big man.. guess who is off home at 7 am tomorrow lol.. woopwoop..

shower now and off for din dins...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hey bro how you doing big man.. guess who is off home at 7 am tomorrow lol.. woopwoop..
> 
> shower now and off for din dins...


Happy days fella,more tuna?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Happy days fella,more tuna?


maybe mate it was gorgeous last night. or it will be steak x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> maybe mate it was gorgeous last night. or it will be steak x


STEAK!!

But tuna is good too


----------



## flinty90

went for the tuna lol.... it makes me feel leaner in the morning than steak ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> went for the tuna lol.... it makes me feel leaner in the morning than steak ..


Lol. Either is good by me


----------



## biglbs

I had a very spicey chicken breast/spring green combo i knocked up,scotch bonnet styleeeee! Still wizzin!


----------



## flinty90

lol the pub were eating in is called the scots bonnet .. tuna was gorgeous. my greedy cnut workmates are ordering puddings and guinness lol.. im off to asda for tomorrows dinners


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol the pub were eating in is called the scots bonnet .. tuna was gorgeous. my greedy cnut workmates are ordering puddings and guinness lol.. im off to asda for tomorrows dinners


I admire your restraint buddy,beer would have got me in a pub!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> quick pic update. i think i see an outline of overall ab section im fcukin buzzing where my body is heading. not amazing by a lots standards but from where i have come from im over the moon..
> 
> View attachment 97864


progress m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I admire your restraint buddy,beer would have got me in a pub!


you know what mate the more they tease me with food and drink the more determined it makes me to stick to my guns. im no saint i know but at the minute im enjoying results slightly more than apple pie and custard lol.. (just) haha ..


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> progress m8 :thumbup1:


thanks bro. its all i can wish for. as long as i keep progressing..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you know what mate the more they tease me with food and drink the more determined it makes me to stick to my guns. im no saint i know but at the minute im enjoying results slightly more than apple pie and custard lol.. (just) haha ..


Good work bro. I have that problem with work stay outs, only once a month so you doing it 4 nights a week is amazing!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good work bro. I have that problem with work stay outs, only once a month so you doing it 4 nights a week is amazing!


Lol well eat up skinny!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol well eat up skinny!


im sure theres a pot and a kettle with some calling going on there lol... x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol well eat up skinny!


im sure theres a pot and a kettle with some calling going on there lol... x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol well eat up skinny!


C.unt lol!

Your the one chasing my body pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Good morning men... And rob.

Hope u have a fab day  I'm up doing my cardio as always... Busy day ahead!

Safe journey home flintus.


----------



## flinty90

mornin queenster and the other women in here lol..

flintos is homeward bound ohhhh yeeeeeeh.... (said in duffman stylee)


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Good morning men... And rob.
> 
> Hope u have a fab day  I'm up doing my cardio as always... Busy day ahead!
> 
> Safe journey home flintus.


Yeah morning yoof!!

Why I ought ta (said in Italian American mobster voice )


----------



## flinty90

@roblet when you up hete bro. weather is lookin nice for ya lol nooot..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im sure theres a pot and a kettle with some calling going on there lol... x


 Lol, I was expecting that 



R0BLET said:


> C.unt lol!
> 
> Your the one chasing my body pmsl


How I covet thee


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> @roblet when you up hete bro. weather is lookin nice for ya lol nooot..


I'll be there tonight 

In fcuking Crewe at the moment, home this afternoon, then a drive up there lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'll be there tonight
> 
> In fcuking Crewe at the moment, home this afternoon, then a drive up there lol


ouch big day on the road then bro x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ouch big day on the road then bro x


Lol. Yeah 

A good 4 hours before even setting off to Scotland ....... think I'll let her drive lol


----------



## biglbs

Evening skinny cvnts.....


----------



## flinty90

evening dude, im just heading out to the gym... woop woop ....


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> quick pic update. i think i see an outline of overall ab section im fcukin buzzing where my body is heading. not amazing by a lots standards but from where i have come from im over the moon..
> 
> View attachment 97864


Looking good marra, its paying off eh!!


----------



## TELBOR

Here big man : D

Left home at 5, here at 9.30 

Full blown gym stuck to the side, hitting in tomorrow lol

What did you do earlier?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Here big man : D
> 
> Left home at 5, here at 9.30
> 
> Full blown gym stuck to the side, hitting in tomorrow lol
> 
> What did you do earlier?


That's land speed record broke then!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That's land speed record broke then!


Lol.

Pretty traffic free all the way 

36 mpg so it says pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Good these!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> View attachment 98035
> Good these!


I man can dream mate


----------



## biglbs

Boing,you training today?


----------



## flinty90

Morning biggy.. and morning roblet lol hows sunny scotland today ?? tell her i miss her and will be back soon haha...

Had a great arms session last night really smashed triceps with big weights and did biceps with nothing more than 12.5 kg db.s but made the fcukers explode..

This week from today will be a deload week... so everything i do will be lighter weights but pushing 4 sets of 15 reps for 3 or 4 exersices per body part etc

chest today will be

Low incline DB press wont go any higher than 27.5 kg db's

Cable crossovers

Flat smith press

finish with some cable flies

all will be done pretty slow pos and negatives so really getting a good squeeze into it without worrying as much about weight...

will do this all week

Weighed in this morning and guess what 107.4 kg lol so that weight has not moved at all for 4 weeks, fat still flying off so macros are pretty much perfect at the minute..

i can start moving a couple of things around now diet wise to add in things now i have a true baseline and monitor the effects of the small changes week by week....

Speaking to Big bear about it and he is very happy with progress and happy that diet is bang on now and he says dont change a thing....

me and my mate from gym and a lad i train at gym are aiming to book a pro photographer for june next year to get some good pics done in the gym so thats another short term goal to aim for ...

very pleased with things so far. will not have a cheat meal this weekend as im not craving anything (well i do fancy a bit of tiger loaf, butter and mature cheddar) but its not taking over my life yet so will leave it till i really fancy it lol..


----------



## George-Bean

Love it, all positive, forward planning, motivated. Your in a great place Flinty.


----------



## flinty90

Oh and some more good news. obviously i have been up in scotland now for 4 weeks, looks like yet another week up there been speaking to @Ser off here she lives up that way with @weeman..

they have offered to come and pick me up one day next week from hotel and take me up to train with them and have some dinner, so im really hoping i can get that sorted and im looking forward to it...

i know Ser is a fcukin strong gal and weeman is obviously a machine lol.. so it should be a great session and another chance to learn something and pick their brains a little ...

Just goes to show your always surrounded by great people that are willing to put themselves out for you no matter how far from home you feel X


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Love it, all positive, forward planning, motivated. Your in a great place Flinty.


Look mate we need to get you donw here for a session bro.. lets get it sorted and make it happen i fcukin hate just keep talking about stuff and it never comes off...

so come on.... WHEN are you coming here, or i will come and destroy you in your own gym .lol...


----------



## TELBOR

All sounds good mate!!

It's a little drizzly here, but all good 

Just walked in gym , yay!!


----------



## flinty90

just a little bit of motivation for me

Slightly large and very miserable



still a way to go but on right track and happier


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> just a little bit of motivation for me
> 
> Slightly large and very miserable
> 
> View attachment 98048
> 
> 
> still a way to go but on right track and happier
> 
> View attachment 98049


Crazy isn't it mate!!

Bet your loving it, going over the pics!!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> just a little bit of motivation for me
> 
> Slightly large and very miserable
> 
> View attachment 98048
> 
> 
> still a way to go but on right track and happier
> 
> View attachment 98049


wholy cow. Amazing work mate. Jennyjen wouldnt have stood a chance! Where did he go?? Feels weird not reading his many questions on here!


----------



## George-Bean

Okay brethrin your before n after have decided it, astounding difference, lets do it, a Saturday or Sunday morning would be good and what do you have in mind?


----------



## George-Bean

and in your pics, the expressions on your face speak volumes too.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> just a little bit of motivation for me
> 
> Slightly large and very miserable
> 
> View attachment 98048
> 
> 
> still a way to go but on right track and happier
> 
> View attachment 98049


Well done m8 ...just repped you a minute ago for a post above so cant for this, but they can be for this tremdous change as well ....awesome bud


----------



## flinty90

cheers for all the support and reps and great comments guys... love having the support on here..

I do however all this for myself not for anything else just me feeling good about me.. so im not trying to impress anyone with these pictures or show anyone i think im great etc, just to show where i have come from, where i am now and hopefully the pic from last week will be my new old fat person picture in another 6 months time etc...

Total progression and moving forward..

its nice also if it has motivated others to dig deeper etc... keep up the good work X


----------



## George-Bean

Well mate it motivates me, you done real good. I also like having you looking over my shoulder pushing me in the right direction.


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> cheers for all the support and reps and great comments guys... love having the support on here..
> 
> I do however all this for myself not for anything else just me feeling good about me.. so im not trying to impress anyone with these pictures or show anyone i think im great etc, just to show where i have come from, where i am now and hopefully the pic from last week will be my new old fat person picture in another 6 months time etc...
> 
> Total progression and moving forward..
> 
> its nice also if it has motivated others to dig deeper etc... keep up the good work X


helps keep me motivated mate!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Well mate it motivates me, you done real good. I also like having you looking over my shoulder pushing me in the right direction.


then its worth its weight in gold bro



tyramhall said:


> helps keep me motivated mate!


same again mate its well worth it to motivate others !!!


----------



## Milky

Those pics are awesome mate, fair play to you.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Those pics are awesome mate, fair play to you.


thanks bro .. you have been a motivation for me mate !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> thanks bro .. you have been a motivation for me mate !!!


Well if nothing else mate thats nice to hear.

You glad you took the route of a coach now then ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well if nothing else mate thats nice to hear.
> 
> You glad you took the route of a coach now then ?


oh mate your kidding,,, its the best money i have ever spent so far... and like @Uriel said earlier what im doing with big bear is just a little dip in the ocean , there could be something that works better for me out there but like with you we have bought education ... no matter what i do now going forward i know how to make this work... i just want to stick with it and see where it takes me, no pressure im not testing myself if i cheat then so be it but get back on it and carry on, its life im not going to be perfect all the time food wise even though i have done 6 weeks of absolute perfection diet wise i know its not going to last forever i will want a treat, i will crave a bit, there will come a time i cant eat exactly what i need to, there are times i cant train and there are times when i have to cram in more training and not enough rest..

but i have now got an idea of what it takes to achieve , and thats got to be worth a few quid, i have wasted far much more money trying to get to where i am now for months and i have achieved more in 5 weeks than previous 10 months ....


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> oh mate your kidding,,, its the best money i have ever spent so far... and like @Uriel said earlier what im doing with big bear is just a little dip in the ocean , there could be something that works better for me out there but like with you we have bought education ... no matter what i do now going forward i know how to make this work... i just want to stick with it and see where it takes me, no pressure im not testing myself if i cheat then so be it but get back on it and carry on, its life im not going to be perfect all the time food wise even though i have done 6 weeks of absolute perfection diet wise i know its not going to last forever i will want a treat, i will crave a bit, there will come a time i cant eat exactly what i need to, there are times i cant train and there are times when i have to cram in more training and not enough rest..
> 
> but i have now got an idea of what it takes to achieve , and thats got to be worth a few quid, i have wasted far much more money trying to get to where i am now for months and i have achieved more in 5 weeks than previous 10 months ....


Well l will say it then,

" told you so "

:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> oh mate your kidding,,, its the best money i have ever spent so far... and like @Uriel said earlier what im doing with big bear is just a little dip in the ocean , there could be something that works better for me out there but like with you we have bought education ... no matter what i do now going forward i know how to make this work... i just want to stick with it and see where it takes me, no pressure im not testing myself if i cheat then so be it but get back on it and carry on, its life im not going to be perfect all the time food wise even though i have done 6 weeks of absolute perfection diet wise i know its not going to last forever i will want a treat, i will crave a bit, there will come a time i cant eat exactly what i need to, there are times i cant train and there are times when i have to cram in more training and not enough rest..
> 
> but i have now got an idea of what it takes to achieve , and thats got to be worth a few quid, i have wasted far much more money trying to get to where i am now for months and i have achieved more in 5 weeks than previous 10 months ....


Hmm Okay , well all I can say is sorry for trying to get ye to do what i suggested ..but at the same time you have to give a change a chance ...like six months at least ..not six weeks ..........

Please to see you are now happy with what you are now doing :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Hmm Okay , well all I can say is sorry for trying to get ye to do what i suggested ..but at the same time you have to give a change a chance ...like six months at least ..not six weeks ..........
> 
> Please to see you are now happy with what you are now doing :thumbup1:


OK mate let me clarify that statement ... i have learned more about myself in 5 weeks than i have in last 10 months and maybe i have just noticed more change in last 5 weeks than i have previous..

you seem to take that as an insult to you mate ??? im not insulting anyone on here like i have said in the past its all my fault i have been far to impatient and obviously very lacking in my own abilities to diet etc.. i still train like you have suggested a lot less and more rest mate and that as also helped me no end when training... but im more referring to diet bro x


----------



## Replicator

:beer:


----------



## biglbs

Good to see you geting results,old school baby,old school!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Oh and some more good news. obviously i have been up in scotland now for 4 weeks, looks like yet another week up there been speaking to @Ser off here she lives up that way with @weeman..
> 
> they have offered to come and pick me up one day next week from hotel and take me up to train with them and have some dinner, so im really hoping i can get that sorted and im looking forward to it...
> 
> i know Ser is a fcukin strong gal and weeman is obviously a machine lol.. so it should be a great session and another chance to learn something and pick their brains a little ...
> 
> Just goes to show your always surrounded by great people that are willing to put themselves out for you no matter how far from home you feel X


Sounds great. Watch out for the rohypnol though.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro!


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> Sounds great. Watch out for the rohypnol though.


lol im taking my own mate pmsl !!!



R0BLET said:


> Morning bro!


morning bro you having a good weekend mate what ya been up to there ??? x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning bro you having a good weekend mate what ya been up to there ??? x


Wicked weekend! Amazing food, weather has been spot on - cold, but no rain!

Amazing place.

Haven't done as much as planned, spent nearly 4 hours in the castle lol.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Wicked weekend! Amazing food, weather has been spot on - cold, but no rain!
> 
> Amazing place.
> 
> Haven't done as much as planned, spent nearly 4 hours in the castle lol.


Agreed mate its a fcukin fantastic place bro.... if it had the weather for a lot of the year im not sure (apart from lake district) that there would be much better places in the world tbh , but the weather is sh1te so i guess that ruins it most of the time lol

safe trip back mate anyway glad your having a great time !!


----------



## Guest

Morning mucka, big difference in those pics m8! Keep up the good work pal


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Morning mucka, big difference in those pics m8! Keep up the good work pal


Thanks Dave im like you mate we keep on battling through and we will get there eventually bro lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Agreed mate its a fcukin fantastic place bro.... if it had the weather for a lot of the year im not sure (apart from lake district) that there would be much better places in the world tbh , but the weather is sh1te so i guess that ruins it most of the time lol
> 
> safe trip back mate anyway glad your having a great time !!


I agree mate.

Time to pack up, breakfast, then drive 

Bye Scotland.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate.
> 
> Time to pack up, breakfast, then drive
> 
> Bye Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 98119


Be safe..

Morning flints mate,what you hitting today?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Be safe..
> 
> Morning flints mate,what you hitting today?


hey bro, im hitting the bike at some point today matey for mine and missus weekly bike ride lol...

just had a nice chat on phone with @luther1 and a few nice texts from George bean this morning lol.... i feel popular today haha !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hey bro, im hitting the bike at some point today matey for mine and missus weekly bike ride lol...
> 
> just had a nice chat on phone with @luther1 and a few nice texts from George bean this morning lol.... i feel popular today haha !!!


Good man,is it pi55in down up there too,it is here!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good man,is it pi55in down up there too,it is here!


its foggy and damp mate but not raining (YET) will wait another hour or so till it clears and then go out ..

what you up today bro ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> its foggy and damp mate but not raining (YET) will wait another hour or so till it clears and then go out ..
> 
> what you up today bro ??


Well i have until 1 or 2 pm eating when i like,so a roast is gonna be in there,then back to fasted interval diet/shopping at ASDA,good little walk after.Then play with daughter/film etc


----------



## George-Bean

If you going to ASDA have a look at their Quark cheese, I bought some for the first time yesterday (mine was from tesco), adds a nice dimension to the proteins we all need. (its virtually fat free too). Can be used as a spread on rivita or bergen etc, also nice in a salad etc. this is the one asda does :-


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> If you going to ASDA have a look at their Quark cheese, I bought some for the first time yesterday (mine was from tesco), adds a nice dimension to the proteins we all need. (its virtually fat free too). Can be used as a spread on rivita or bergen etc, also nice in a salad etc. this is the one asda does :-
> 
> View attachment 98130


Cheers mate will do!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> cheers for all the support and reps and great comments guys... love having the support on here..
> 
> I do however all this for myself not for anything else just me feeling good about me.. so im not trying to impress anyone with these pictures or show anyone i think im great etc, just to show where i have come from, where i am now and hopefully the pic from last week will be my new old fat person picture in another 6 months time etc...
> 
> Total progression and moving forward..
> 
> its nice also if it has motivated others to dig deeper etc... keep up the good work X


Definatley motivating me mate, guys like you and urinal know your sh*t, keep up the good work


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> If you going to ASDA have a look at their Quark cheese, I bought some for the first time yesterday (mine was from tesco), adds a nice dimension to the proteins we all need. (its virtually fat free too). Can be used as a spread on rivita or bergen etc, also nice in a salad etc. this is the one asda does :-
> 
> View attachment 98130


I mix a tub of this with a scoop of chocolate Whey for a pudding, its lovely.

Add a lump of peanut butter too when bulking! 

Is also nice as a creamy sauce with chicken and veg etc


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I mix a tub of this with a scoop of chocolate Whey for a pudding, its lovely.
> 
> Add a lump of peanut butter too when bulking!
> 
> Is also nice as a creamy sauce with chicken and veg etc


anyone got a tub now to post up some values for me please , then i can run it past my diet manager lol X


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Definatley motivating me mate, guys like you and urinal know your sh*t, keep up the good work


thanks bro.. how are you anyway we dont see you from one week to next pal ??


----------



## Replicator

here ye go bud

The tesco one ...

Meadow Churn Quark 250G

£0.85 (£3.40/kg)

Virtually fat free soft cheese.

Ideal for cooking and baking.

Nutrition

Nutrition Typical Values Typical values per 100g -

Energy 308 kJ/73 kcal -

Protein 13.6g -

Carbohydrate 4.1g -

of which sugars 4.1g -

Fat 0.2g -

of which saturates 0.1g -

Fibre Nil -

Sodium 0.04g -


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> here ye go bud
> 
> The tesco one ...
> 
> Meadow Churn Quark 250G
> 
> £0.85 (£3.40/kg)
> 
> Virtually fat free soft cheese.
> 
> Ideal for cooking and baking.
> 
> Nutrition
> 
> Nutrition Typical Values Typical values per 100g -
> 
> Energy 308 kJ/73 kcal -
> 
> Protein 13.6g -
> 
> Carbohydrate 4.1g -
> 
> of which sugars 4.1g -
> 
> Fat 0.2g -
> 
> of which saturates 0.1g -
> 
> Fibre Nil -
> 
> Sodium 0.04g -


sounds bloody awesome mate for what im doing thank you Replicator. and thanks george for the info at 8 am this morning lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sounds bloody awesome mate for what im doing thank you Replicator. and thanks george for the info at 8 am this morning lol...


The greatest person for advice on how to use is @Quarks........er sorry.... @Keeks ,she is great with the stuff


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> The greatest person for advice on how to use is @Quarks........er sorry.... @Keeks ,she is great with the stuff


OK mate thanks @Keeks give us some ideas then chick lol...


----------



## Keeks

Im here!!!! :bounce:

Ok, quark, its bloomin ace, and very versatile, love the stuff and when not prepping, constantly have about 18 tubs in stock on the top shelf of my fridge, the quark shelf!

Right, as said, add protein powder for a nice pot of pudding, or get some of the Myprotein flavdrops and add them, makes it taste awesome, just like yoghurt. Add lemon flavouring, then get some oat cakes, crumble and put the lemon quark on top, mini lemon cheesecake. Or mix two dollops with an egg, scoop of whey and microwave for 50 secs-1 min and you get a warm quark mousse.

For a few savoury ideas, soften some peppers and onions, mix some quark with pesto, add all that to some pasta and serve with chicken, out of this world!!! Or chop some peppers, onions, cherry toms, spinach etc, put into a little bowl, mix some quark with one egg and two whites, pour over the peppers etc and cook for about 20 mins, quark quiche! 

Also, if you tear up some bread, mix quark with vanilla whey and an egg, pour over the bread, add some raisins, cook for about 20 mins and you have healthy bread & butter pudding.

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> OK mate thanks @Keeks give us some ideas then chick lol...


Im on it already, hope you enjoy!


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Im on it already, hope you enjoy!


awesome , thank you x repped !!


----------



## George-Bean

I am well pleased with this quark stuff.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I am well pleased with this quark stuff.


thanks for bringing it to my attention X


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> awesome , thank you x repped !!


Thanks for the reps! Seriously, once you've found quark, you'll never look back!!!!

Also, add quark to sugar free jelly for a quark/jelly/mousse thing. And add to cooking sauces, curries, pasta sauces, chilli etc just to make it creamier and add more protein. Its fantastic! :thumb:

And just one more thing.....Sainsburys and Morrisons quarks loads better than the Asda stuff, its much creamier and mixes really well with things.


----------



## Replicator

Keeks said:


> Im here!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Ok, quark, its bloomin ace, and very versatile, love the stuff and when not prepping, constantly have about 18 tubs in stock on the top shelf of my fridge, the quark shelf!
> 
> Right, as said, add protein powder for a nice pot of pudding, or get some of the Myprotein flavdrops and add them, makes it taste awesome, just like yoghurt. Add lemon flavouring, then get some oat cakes, crumble and put the lemon quark on top, mini lemon cheesecake. Or mix two dollops with an egg, scoop of whey and microwave for 50 secs-1 min and you get a warm quark mousse.
> 
> For a few savoury ideas, soften some peppers and onions, mix some quark with pesto, add all that to some pasta and serve with chicken, out of this world!!! Or chop some peppers, onions, cherry toms, spinach etc, put into a little bowl, mix some quark with one egg and two whites, pour over the peppers etc and cook for about 20 mins, quark quiche!
> 
> Also, if you tear up some bread, mix quark with vanilla whey and an egg, pour over the bread, add some raisins, cook for about 20 mins and you have healthy bread & butter pudding.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumb:


hey Keeks ...that was my idea LOL ........but yea I do it with 3 eggs and whatever flavour protien powder I fancy ...micro for 2 mins tho >>.

Love some of them other ideas , I do the jelly one already but thanks for the insight to the others :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Thanks for the reps! Seriously, once you've found quark, you'll never look back!!!!
> 
> Also, add quark to sugar free jelly for a quark/jelly/mousse thing. And add to cooking sauces, curries, pasta sauces, chilli etc just to make it creamier and add more protein. Its fantastic! :thumb:
> 
> And just one more thing.....Sainsburys and Morrisons quarks loads better than the Asda stuff, its much creamier and mixes really well with things.


X2 sainos and morries do the best stuff


----------



## flinty90

Morning and off to scotland we go X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning and off to scotland we go X


Have a good week mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning and off to scotland we go X


Have a good'un


----------



## George-Bean

Be careful its full of Scots!


----------



## Replicator

View attachment 98282
QUARK............. ITS THE FUTURE !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

thanks for all the suggestions. put it ti my diet master and he said not to introduce it yet :-(.


----------



## George-Bean

well seeing as your looking like an Ox now he is obviously worth listening too.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> well seeing as your looking like an Ox now he is obviously worth listening too.


in the words of my man @Replicator.. "exactly" lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thanks for all the suggestions. put it ti my diet master and he said not to introduce it yet :-(.


He knows what he's on with mate.

Defo throws iifym out the window pmsl.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> thanks for all the suggestions. put it ti my diet master and he said not to introduce it yet :-(.


It looks like what I said above Flint .....its for the future ............your future ...................Ill eat two today ..one for me and one for you :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> thanks bro.. how are you anyway we dont see you from one week to next pal ??


Just busy with my business atm mate and other things but i log on when i can be ****d and have a browse, looks like i need to go buy some quark!


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just busy with my business atm mate and other things but i log on when i can be ****d and have a browse, looks like i need to go buy some quark!


Asda had none yesterday:crying:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> Asda had none yesterday:crying:


Lmao it will be on news tommorow

'MASSIVE QUARK SHORTAGES IN THE UK'


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Asda had none yesterday:crying:


Well go to bloody Tescos then :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morrison's always have it and it's by far the best!


----------



## biglbs

It is @Keeks fault ya know,she is a walkin Quark advert,in fact,keeks,do you need an agent....


----------



## Keeks

Replicator said:


> hey Keeks ...that was my idea LOL ........but yea I do it with 3 eggs and whatever flavour protien powder I fancy ...micro for 2 mins tho >>.
> 
> Love some of them other ideas , I do the jelly one already but thanks for the insight to the others :thumb:


 :tongue: Im just continuing to spread my quark love......and recipes, even if I have pinched them! 

And also........Im getting a bit scared now!!!! You guys are gonna buy up all the quark stock..................NO NO NO!!! Leave some for me please! After all, I invented the stuff!  (Well I didnt but I feel like I did with how much quark love I do spread)


----------



## George-Bean

These daft cnuts will be pinning quark lol


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> These daft cnuts will be pinning quark lol


You mean i should not have been:confused1:


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> These daft cnuts will be pinning quark lol


i was just loading up three 10 ml barrels of the stuff when i read this lol... ooops..


----------



## Ser

Hey finally dropped by...was gonna try a quick read through until i realised how many pages there were... :lol: Fck that!

I will do a 10 page read back in the morn....nearly 800 pages...JEEBUS! you may possibly talk(type) more than me:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i was just loading up three 10 ml barrels of the stuff when i read this lol... ooops..


What are you still doing up at 2am lol

Morning Mate


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Hey finally dropped by...was gonna try a quick read through until i realised how many pages there were... :lol: Fck that!
> 
> I will do a 10 page read back in the morn....nearly 800 pages...JEEBUS! you may possibly talk(type) more than me:lol:


yes its all blollox aswell ser haha.. x

@roblet just couldnt sleep bro. until now i feel fcuked and got to get up lol x


----------



## Guest

Always the way m8, I was exactly the same yesterday awake till 2, could have slept for england come 6.

Hows it all going mucka? Mirror being kind to you still?


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Always the way m8, I was exactly the same yesterday awake till 2, could have slept for england come 6.
> 
> Hows it all going mucka? Mirror being kind to you still?


morning bro. im good thanks mate. mirror is being as kind as it can i think lol... although it will never make me better looking unfortunately haha..


----------



## George-Bean

Welcome Ser to Flintys Drop in centre lol.










Damn my back hurts this morning, went bed and slept well, still going around on all fours this morning.


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> morning bro. im good thanks mate. mirror is being as kind as it can i think lol... although it will never make me better looking unfortunately haha..


well halloween is coming up - make the most of it lol


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> well halloween is coming up - make the most of it lol


thanks for finding a silver lining bro lol...


----------



## Queenie

Did u miss me in here?


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Did u miss me in here?


you staying away for a reason lol ??


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> you staying away for a reason lol ??


Fvck no... !! Been a busy bee


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you staying away for a reason lol ??


Well there is a smell in here,,,,,you sh1t?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> These daft cnuts will be pinning quark lol


Pmsl!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well there is a smell in here,,,,,you sh1t?


I just went round the corner and there was Flinty
View attachment 98373
:lol:


----------



## biglbs

I called after text yesterday mate,better idea for you....


----------



## flinty90

will ringnyou tomoz Tom. been fcukin busy at work and felt a bit off today too.. stomach ache for some reason. im off to sleep now as i slept shiite last night. best go to loo first though cos i just farted and it smells like sewer pipe has burst lol.. sorry gross i know but fcukin guts are killing .. this job is turning my stomach i reckon lol...


----------



## George-Bean

What ya actually doing up there? Take pics.


----------



## George-Bean

Not of the sh1ttin, I mean of your work.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Not of the sh1ttin, I mean of your work.


ok bro. we are drilling basically under 2 bridges to pull in some ducts to carry new electrical cables from a new windfarm and a telecoms cable.. we basically trenchless drill areas that you cant open cut to lay cables. like nature reserves. motorways and rivers. railways etc.. but as we are in scotland

the ground we are drilling into is fcukin horrible stuff.. we drill to 8 metres deep and we are basically drilling into fcukin granite boulders.. will get some pics tomorrow mate..


----------



## George-Bean

Sounds cool stuff, I loved being a brickie, Ive been thinking about going back to it more and more these past three months. I ought put up a couple of pics of my work somewhere.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> will ringnyou tomoz Tom. been fcukin busy at work and felt a bit off today too.. stomach ache for some reason. im off to sleep now as i slept shiite last night. best go to loo first though cos i just farted and it smells like sewer pipe has burst lol.. sorry gross i know but fcukin guts are killing .. this job is turning my stomach i reckon lol...


I slept like a log last night. Outside covered in moss


----------



## Uriel

hello ma flintys little love soldier..............ta for the texts tday - i was still p1ssing myself at the fat cnut hours later lol....

i just got in from darn sarrrffff where all the cnuts live lol


----------



## George-Bean

Where you been Uri? No-ones tried to bum me since you left.........


----------



## Uriel

George-Bean said:


> Where you been Uri? No-ones tried to bum me since you left.........


was in biggin hill then norwhich......in me own scratcher tonight - hopefully get a slack day tomorrow - i have sooooooooooooooo many expenses to sort out lol


----------



## Uriel

morning my little dung balls......whats the craic?


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> morning my little dung balls......whats the craic?


Morning Uri!

Morning everyone else


----------



## George-Bean

Morning ;-D wonder what today will bring.....


----------



## flinty90

Meh !!! that is all...


----------



## biglbs

Morning tappers.


----------



## flinty90

i tell ya what @biglbs your a fcukin diamond bro. really appreciate that chat and bollocking mate.. x


----------



## George-Bean

i tell ya what @Flinty your a fcukin diamond bro. really appreciate that chat and bollocking mate.. x


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> i tell ya what @Flinty your a fcukin diamond bro. really appreciate that chat and bollocking mate.. x


lol. well im here to kick your a$$ bro. biglbs kicked a bit of sense into mine x


----------



## George-Bean

Works for me mate ;-D


----------



## George-Bean

Im so glad you got me to check my protein levels, been going back thru my stuff, been low for several weeks.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello flintof  how ya keeping dude, hows things progressing? x


----------



## biglbs

Next time i get a fookin bus up there,with pliers and blow torch....


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> hello flintof  how ya keeping dude, hows things progressing? x


im good mate thanks. things are progressing well (that postive enough Tom lol )


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im good mate thanks. things are progressing well (that postive enough Tom lol )


Yes mate,PMA saves the day,never bad yesterday,always good today....


----------



## flinty90

just necked pre workout oats and protein now off to gym get a bit of frustration vented out x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> just necked pre workout oats and protein now off to gym get a bit of frustration vented out x


Enjoy it mate


----------



## flinty90

ahhhh thats better.. 180kg rackpulls aswell as a great back session. put me in a better mood. and ready for my tuna steak now ......


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ahhhh thats better.. 180kg rackpulls aswell as a great back session. put me in a better mood. and ready for my tuna steak now ......


when things get bad Flint .....just think...... where would I rather be, .. here or Syria ..or Afhganistan..or etc etc Usually works a treat :thumbup1:

I did a wee stint inside many years ago and I still use this today when things get bad ...like at work the day I was having a real sh1t of a day and I got to thinking about my wee stint ..suddenly I was quite enjoying my sh1t day along with my freedom LOL

Well done on rack pulls


----------



## TELBOR

Morning big guy!


----------



## biglbs

Morning dawning...


----------



## TELBOR

Check out @lee85, looking good is the c.unt 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144661-progress-stage-lee85s-journal-87.html#


----------



## George-Bean

Damn he looks a big lad.


----------



## Ser

Hey flinty, should just send us a wee text when you want to come down for a wee session sweetie.

Well done on the rack pulls:bounce: awesome sauce!


----------



## George-Bean

been a bit quite in here today.


----------



## biglbs

Evening Ya lugger,broke yer back last night did you?Hence noposting!


----------



## Replicator

View attachment 98649
FLINTY ..GET YOUR ASS IN HERE !!!

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

EEEggoorrrr......where are u doktor flinentsein?

hey bro - will arrange training hook up next week?

still lolling at our mate....they should renam his corner UK fat no muscles wannabe cnut forum pmsl


----------



## Replicator

hows your dad Uriel ..is he still with us ?


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> still lolling at our mate....they should renam his corner UK fat no muscles wannabe cnut forum pmsl


Agreed


----------



## tyramhall

Morning brothers


----------



## Replicator

Still no sign of the Flinstinator...hope your good brother


----------



## George-Bean

He's always good, said he will prolly drop in today and beast you all.


----------



## TELBOR

He's mega busy, spoke to him last night.

I'm sure he'll be on tonight or tomorrow


----------



## George-Bean

He will be here soon, all pumped up lol.


----------



## Richie186

Evening flinster, wherever you are!!


----------



## flinty90

Trained chest on friday

Db low incline press

4 sets 15 reps

pec dec

2 sets 15 reps

cable crosovers

2 sets 15 reps

flat bench press

2 sets pyramid up and down

took 2 others to load and unload weights whilst i held bar in press at top of movement

1 rep - bar (30 kg) on our smith machine

1 rep - 50 kg

1 rep 70 kg

1 rep 90 kg

1 rep 100 kg

1 rep 110 kg

1 rep 120 kg

then back down to bar alone so 14 reps per set ....

chest done

weighed in saturday morning lost weight 4 ounces 

so im still well happy.... weight staying same, fat flying off , did shoulders and a bit of back yesterday morning and i was looking pretty big and thick set....

very pleased with things

i was a bit down last week and felt like i was going to have a massive blowout cheat weekend, i spoke to bear about it and he said if i was feeling i needed a break as i had been hard at it for 7 weeks without cheating that i could have half a day off and have what i needed to perk me up...

by time he had finished and just said the words i was doing great work he was very pleased and i just needed to hang in there i was feeling differently again so i still havent cheated and im glad ...

had a good chat with @roblet thursday night thanks for that mate i think that was also what i needed, a bit of a laugh and a reality check..

there are some great guys on this forum, some i have never met but i really cant stress how much you guys have helped me at the perfect time of when i felt things were getting hard.. i caqnt thank you all enough for that, you know who you are guys, your texts and calls make such a big difference and even though im on here a lot they seem removed from a forum world its as if we have spoken and been friends for years and you guys just seem to GET ME !!

thanks again X

Oh and George bean stop ducking our fcukin session bro i have told ya i will travel to you and destroy ya in your own home gym lol....


----------



## George-Bean

Ive seen the video of squirrel cheeks and I'm scared lol, just kidding, just sorting out my back brother and Ill be in my car I promise you.


----------



## George-Bean

and we miss you when your not around.


----------



## TELBOR

Glad you've had a good weekend in the gym mate.

Always here for a chat and a laugh


----------



## tyramhall

Sounds like a great workout mate


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like a great workout mate


simple mate and very effective, it fcukin destroys my chest for about 3 days !!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> simple mate and very effective, it fcukin destroys my chest for about 3 days !!


Bet it does mate! It would kill me lol!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> simple mate and very effective, it fcukin destroys my chest for about 3 days !!


I like the look of that mate, we'll give it a whirl next time


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I like the look of that mate, we'll give it a whirl next time


when you train with us again we will do it mate , as you need 3 people really if your doing it heavy... 2 weight men and 1 spotter... X


----------



## tyramhall

If you guys ever decide to have a session near enough to me give us a heads up! Be good to meet up.


----------



## flinty90

Saturday mornings session

Shoulders with a bit of back stretch

side lateral raises

12 x 8kg

10 x 9 kg

8 x 12.5 kg

6 x 15 kg

12 x 12.5 kg

rear delt machine

3 sets 12 reps @ 35kg

DB shoulder press

12 x 15 kg

10 x 20 kg

8 x 27.5 kg

6 x 35 kg

12 x 20 kg

back

Wide grip lat pulldowns

3 sets 15 reps @ 60 kg

seated low pulley row

12 x 60 kg wide underhand grip

12 x 60 kg wide v handle

12 x 60 kg narrow grip v handle

Already trained back on my own in scotland but just wanted to squeeze a few more reps out hence the small back session...

biceps

3 sets of phil heath DB curls

15 kg dbs x 12 reps

fcukin murderous lol...

got my son today so off out for a ride on bike in a minute... will do about 14 miles


----------



## George-Bean

Do you "find a gym" when working away from home?


----------



## tyramhall

Very impressed with your dedication mate. Its good to see!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> when you train with us again we will do it mate , as you need 3 people really if your doing it heavy... 2 weight men and 1 spotter... X


Defo give it a bash!!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Do you "find a gym" when working away from home?


yes mate , only place so far i havent found one nearby is when working in bristol... so thats when i take my bike and hammer cardio through week and revert to either 3 days training over weekend or do a upper body lower body split at weekend...

in scotland i have got a great gym only 3 miles away at minute..


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Very impressed with your dedication mate. Its good to see!


cheers mate, i am wanting to just keep posting pictures daily of how im prgressing lol thats enough motivation for me as i never obviously wanted to post pictures in the past ..

but no more pics on here now till christmas lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> cheers mate, i am wanting to just keep posting pictures daily of how im prgressing lol thats enough motivation for me as i never obviously wanted to post pictures in the past ..
> 
> but no more pics on here now till christmas lol...


Roll on xmas


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Roll on xmas


being my gay lover you will get regular update pics lol...

oh and dont wish time away mate im wanting it to go slower to ensure more time to get results lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> being my gay lover you will get regular update pics lol...
> 
> oh and dont wish time away mate im wanting it to go slower to ensure more time to get results lol


They're different pics lol

Yeah your right mate, it's a marathon rather than a sprint.

Imo, those who we've seen sprint for result haven't come out the other side better off.

Keep it up bro, if you can how about a session next Saturday morning?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> They're different pics lol
> 
> Yeah your right mate, it's a marathon rather than a sprint.
> 
> Imo, those who we've seen sprint for result haven't come out the other side better off.
> 
> Keep it up bro, if you can how about a session next Saturday morning?


yes will be training next sat bro, then off fishing in afternoon X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes will be training next sat bro, then off fishing in afternoon X


Sounds like a plan 

Fetching the girls just after lunch for a bday party .

So it'll be good to get a morning session in


----------



## Fatboy80

flinty90 said:


> yes mate , only place so far i havent found one nearby is when working in bristol... so thats when i take my bike and hammer cardio through week and revert to either 3 days training over weekend or do a upper body lower body split at weekend...
> 
> in scotland i have got a great gym only 3 miles away at minute..


Isn't @Tinytom's gym in Bristol?


----------



## flinty90

Fatboy80 said:


> Isn't @Tinytom's gym in Bristol?


yeah there is a couple in bristol mate im not actually in bristol though im outside in avonmouth and the situation with work van etc means i cant get out to bristol easily bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

right guys welcome to page 800 in here lol thats how you get 3 pages of usefull info into 797 pages of crap lol... thanks for following..

im off out now for a bike ride speak later , have a good day !!!


----------



## Replicator

your doing well flintinator , keep it up iron brethren


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> your doing well flintinator , keep it up iron brethren


cheers rep...

did a steady 12 mile on the bike, was shattered lol did more off road stuff today though so it was hard work,, always nice to get out with my lad though just us two cruising around lol...

was fcukin ditched aswell


----------



## George-Bean

Training with Flinty booked for 18th, there's gonna be tears lol.


----------



## Richie186

Yours or his mate?!?


----------



## George-Bean

His Dojo!


----------



## Richie186

Take it easy on him George!!


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Training with Flinty booked for 18th, there's gonna be tears lol.





Richie186 said:


> Yours or his mate?!?





George-Bean said:


> His Dojo!





Richie186 said:


> Take it easy on him George!!



View attachment 99017


----------



## Queenie

Morning fvckers! We're back and i'm just off out for AM cardio while IB is sleeping 

How are u? How was weigh in?? Hope all is well in here!


----------



## George-Bean

Where ya been Queenie?


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> Where ya been Queenie?


Barcelona


----------



## George-Bean

Wonderful, what did you do there?


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> Wonderful, what did you do there?


Lol... Ate all the wrong foods and saw the sights the city has to offer. We walked for miles!! Not so much a physical break but a mental one for sure.


----------



## George-Bean

I'm a travel junkie ;-D went Turkey recently, but it was four years prior to that we last went away, extended the house (three sides) so I was broke. Wont ever miss out on holidays and trips again for anything ever again.


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see this under way buddy,be well.


----------



## flinty90

been and trained legs tonight. good session on my own.. off out now for my steak and spud...

still stripping fat on 3800 calories per day ( just sayin)...


----------



## George-Bean

3800 ffs, I'm in the wrong game lol.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> 3800 ffs, I'm in the wrong game lol.


no mate your not. its just cos its all clean so easily digested bro x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> been and trained legs tonight. good session on my own.. off out now for my steak and spud...
> 
> still stripping fat on 3800 calories per day ( just sayin)...


get in,,,,


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> been and trained legs tonight. good session on my own.. off out now for my steak and spud...
> 
> still stripping fat on 3800 calories per day ( just sayin)...


Do you get plenty of veg in mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Do you get plenty of veg in mate?


I've heard he can get a whole cucumber in.....


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I've heard he can get a whole cucumber in.....


Sideways


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I've heard he can get a whole cucumber in.....


Sideways


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Do you get plenty of veg in mate?


hey mate. yes i have over 400 grams of green veg each day bro..


----------



## biglbs

A pile of green veg with each meal ,keeps your thyroid naturaly happy and responsive to all required of it,great bit of gear,very under rated ImO

I see loads of guys complaining about BB diet when it can be so nice,garlic(ups test output)chilli(ups metabolism)herbs all have benefits.George Bean is another fella losing fat on a great diet(love the picks),'cause i never eat:innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Morning buddy!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. fingers crossed we get pulled in this 60 metres today and home tomorrow.. im really praying the drilling gods are good to us today. this job has been a nightmare...

meal 1 - 90 gram oats. 70 gram whey. 30 gram dried fruit... yum

meal 2 - 200 gram chicken breast. 200 gram basmati rice. 100 gram brussels

meal 3 - same as meal 2

meal 4 - same as meal 2/3 but with 100 gram green beans instead brussels

pre workout meal - 50 gram oats 70 gram whey

train - back

meal 6 - steak . jacket spud. broccoli

meal 7 pre bed - 70 gram whey. 1 tbs Pb..

thats my diet today and pretty much everyday. swap rice for potatoes and some chicken for mince beef or turkey...

fat still falling fast. weight staying same. energy levels and strength well up.. cant get much better than that..


----------



## biglbs

Good work,personaly i would swap last two meals around for glycogen uptake etc after training,steak later to feed you as you sleep,though i pb in there at bed so,hey,i just feel whey digests too fast for pre-bed,how about cassein/cottage cheese?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Bro!

Hope today goes as planned


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good work,personaly i would swap last two meals around for glycogen uptake etc after training,steak later to feed you as you sleep,though i pb in there at bed so,hey,i just feel whey digests too fast for pre-bed,how about cassein/cottage cheese?


appreciate your input bro. but the steak meal is when i go out so cant have that any later unless restaurant stays open just for me lol..


----------



## flinty90

oh and biglbs the whey i use at night is extreme pro 6. which is all time released includuing cassien mate x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> appreciate your input bro. but the steak meal is when i go out so cant have that any later unless restaurant stays open just for me lol..


:lol:cvnts,of course the should!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> oh and biglbs the whey i use at night is extreme pro 6. which is all time released includuing cassien mate x


See my mystic powers are weak in mornings,however in an ideal world of normality it would have been better,but in Flinty's oddworld in Scotland .....mmmm


----------



## Replicator

There's F.A wrang wi Scotlund mr !!

Morninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> There's F.A wrang wi Scotlund mr !!
> 
> Morninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


Wooooooooooooo,get you!

Was not talking about the cold wet northern part of British Isles,but Flinty's muddy hole within it...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Wooooooooooooo,get you!
> 
> Was not talking about the cold wet northern part of British Isles,but Flinty's muddy hole within it...


wtf do you know about my muddy hole ....

oh you mean the job lol yes its poo..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> wtf do you know about my muddy hole ....
> 
> I tied a plank accross my ass just in case.....
> 
> terrible thought:lol:


----------



## flinty90

ok fcukpigs guess who is coming home tomorrow woop woop and who has finished in scotland... lol.. well we failed today. plugs been pulled its just an impossible drill. shame really as it 5 weeks of hard graft down the drain. and a fifty grand job .. oh well. at least im home.. for now x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok fcukpigs guess who is coming home tomorrow woop woop and who has finished in scotland... lol.. well we failed today. plugs been pulled its just an impossible drill. shame really as it 5 weeks of hard graft down the drain. and a fifty grand job .. oh well. at least im home.. for now x


Nice one scuzzbucket!Safe drive!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ok fcukpigs guess who is coming home tomorrow woop woop and who has finished in scotland... lol.. well we failed today. plugs been pulled its just an impossible drill. shame really as it 5 weeks of hard graft down the drain. and a fifty grand job .. oh well. at least im home.. for now x


Scotland will be glad to see the back o ye ......youve did fvck all but moan since ye came up here :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Scotland will be glad to see the back o ye ......youve did fvck all but moan since ye came up here :lol:


hey i like the people and the place bro. just the job was sh1t.. and the weather lol...


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> hey i like the people and the place bro. *just the job was sh1t.. and the weather lol*...


....and the people... and the place... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey i like the people and the place bro. just the job was sh1t.. and the weather lol...


I know ..was just bantering flints


----------



## Replicator

paul81 said:


> ....and the people... and the place... :lol: :lol:


fvck you :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> ....and the people... and the place... :lol: :lol:


exactly lol.. you been here too i see lol..


----------



## Replicator

:lol:



flinty90 said:


> exactly lol.. you been here too i see lol..


fvck you too then and i hope yer balls blister and yer @rse gets covered in barnacles :lol: :lol:

oh, and by the way, Mornin


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> :lol:
> 
> fvck you too then and i hope yer balls blister and yer @rse gets covered in barnacles :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh, and by the way, Mornin


what balls lol...


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> what balls lol...


yup you got me


----------



## tyramhall

Hows the cardio been recently mate?


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Hows the cardio been recently mate?


once per week at minute mate. 10 mile bike ride on sundays...


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> once per week at minute mate. 10 mile bike ride on sundays...


Fair do's mate. Do you get a sore bum off the saddle riding for that long lol??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey flintser!!!! hows it hanging?

saw this, LOL'd and thought i'd post it....that is all


----------



## George-Bean

They should have sent Bruce Willis to drill the hole, best drilling team on the planet! lol.

Welcome home Flinty.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> fvck you :lol:


I kinda expected that!!


----------



## flinty90

cnutchops. cnutchops. cnutchops..


----------



## biglbs

Never that thoughmg:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> cnutchops. cnutchops. cnutchops..


exactly !!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey flintser!!!! hows it hanging?
> 
> saw this, LOL'd and thought i'd post it....that is all


saw what ??? i see nothing lol...


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders tonight

Rear delt machine

side laterals

DB press

smith press

shrugs

done !!!

great session felt good to be home with my boys in my own gym... always have an extra 10 %


----------



## George-Bean

Roblet looks like the guy who led easy company in Band of Brothers.


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> Roblet looks like the guy who led easy company in Band of Brothers.


Na, I look like a c.unt tbh


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Na, I look like a c.unt tbh


He meant that:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> He meant that:lol:


Thought as much :lol:


----------



## flinty90

hey guys i have noticed today after shaving my ballbag that me left testicle is a lot smaller than the right one (yes its actually possible) lol...

is that normal or should i say its never been noticed as normal to myself but is it a normal occurance in general ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey guys i have noticed today after shaving my ballbag that me left testicle is a lot smaller than the right one (yes its actually possible) lol...
> 
> is that normal or should i say its never been noticed as normal to myself but is it a normal occurance in general ??


Think it's normal on and off cycle mate, well at least I hope it is!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey guys i have noticed today after shaving my ballbag that me left testicle is a lot smaller than the right one (yes its actually possible) lol...
> 
> is that normal or should i say its never been noticed as normal to myself but is it a normal occurance in general ??


Think it's normal on and off cycle mate, well at least I hope it is!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Think it's normal on and off cycle mate, well at least I hope it is!


im still throwing out plenty of muck so to speak lol but its quite a bit smaller to be fair .. mmm will have a read up about tiny balls pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

Do you know how to check your testicles properly bro? (no I fukken wont do it for you when I come over)


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Do you know how to check your testicles properly bro? (no I fukken wont do it for you when I come over)


well actually mate not really... i have seen it before on embarrassing bodies but not really remembering !! you mean check them for what anyway ?? does it sound like i have a problem >??


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Do you know how to check your testicles properly bro? (no I fukken wont do it for you when I come over)


well actually mate not really... i have seen it before on embarrassing bodies but not really remembering !! you mean check them for what anyway ?? does it sound like i have a problem >??


----------



## George-Bean

Ill call you in a mo.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Ill call you in a mo.


im off to bed bro... call me tomorrow though or i will call you X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> im off to bed bro... call me tomorrow though or i will call you X


Or call me! We can have a conference call 

Night flintus


----------



## George-Bean

kk mate


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well actually mate not really... i have seen it before on embarrassing bodies but not really remembering !! you mean check them for what anyway ?? does it sound like i have a problem >??


Lol, my left nut is smaller 

So me, you and Ben have small left nuts........ I would say that's normal lol


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey guys i have noticed today after shaving my ballbag that me left testicle is a lot smaller than the right one (yes its actually possible) lol...
> 
> is that normal or should i say its never been noticed as normal to myself but is it a normal occurance in general ??


Snap ...its normal ...


----------



## Replicator

R0BLET said:


> Lol, my left nut is smaller
> 
> So me, you and Ben have small left nuts........ I would say that's normal lol


Add me to that list LOL


----------



## George-Bean

Yep its normal, whats also shocking, but normal, is how many guys have no idea how to check their testicles.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Yep its normal, whats also shocking, but normal, is how many guys have no idea how to check their testicles.


checked mine this morning (whilst they were hitting the missus on the chin) they looked good i mean they looked fine lol


----------



## flinty90

oh and beany you know you have spelt disciple wrong dont ya on your avi !! (just saying :whistling: )


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> oh and beany you know you have spelt disciple wrong dont ya on your avi !! (just saying :whistling: )


 :lol:






LOOKS normal to me:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Can't find any nuts.....


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> checked mine this morning (whilst they were hitting the missus on the chin) they looked good i mean they looked fine lol


Morning. She must have missed you if shes doing sexual favours that early!


----------



## George-Bean

All Natural Protein shake ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

tyramhall said:


> Morning. She must have missed you if shes doing sexual favours that early!


He never said she was awake


----------



## tyramhall

Ginger Ben said:


> He never said she was awake


Are you inferring that as she never woke up that flinty is on the small side lol??


----------



## luther1

Awesome stuff. Your a machine. I don't know how you do it. Chicks must love you. You only get four hours sleep? I want them 3d abs.

Oh,wrong journal,thought this was creamalpha hash asterix bollox


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Awesome stuff. Your a machine. I don't know how you do it. Chicks must love you. You only get four hours sleep? I want them 3d abs.
> 
> Oh,wrong journal,thought this was creamalpha hash asterix bollox


#alphatails


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> #alphatails


I mean, I wish I could not hold down a full time job and still manage to find the time to go to the gym. What a juggling act that must be.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I mean, I wish I could not hold down a full time job and still manage to find the time to go to the gym. What a juggling act that must be.


But you do that anyway???

We all do, except Ben lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> But you do that anyway???
> 
> We all do, except Ben lol


Reality kicks in with that fcuking slacker next thursday


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Reality kicks in with that fcuking slacker next thursday


All that time off and still looks like a ginger


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> All that time off and still looks like a ginger


And down to 14 out of shape stone


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> And down to 14 out of shape stone


Poor sod :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well well well, what a pair of c.unts lol

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Thanks to @roblet fo binging me some supplies and picking up my meal 4 fom tescos lol.. just had a hour chewing the fat about things ... top lad... and coming for a session in gym tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

Thanks to @R0BLET for bringing me some supplies and picking up my meal 4 fom tescos lol.. just had a hour chewing the fat about things ... top lad... and coming for a session in gym tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Thanks to @roblet fo binging me some supplies and picking up my meal 4 fom tescos lol.. just had a hour chewing the fat about things ... top lad... and coming for a session in gym tomorrow


No worries mate 

Had a good chuckle lol

I shall carb up tonight, roll on the back session!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> No worries mate
> 
> Had a good chuckle lol
> 
> I shall carb up tonight, roll on the back session!!


I can imagine......lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I shall carb up tonight, roll on the back session!!


Decoded that means a dominos and a tub of B&J's.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Decoded that means a dominos and a tub of B&J's.....


C.unt lol

Rice, spuds and some minted lamb chops


----------



## Replicator

grow up ye fvckers its like a nursery in here :lol:


----------



## flinty90

chest destroyed ..

Smith press (did this as i trained shoulders yesterday and didnt want to risk the weaker support muscles)

peck deck

incline,decline, flat press ups !!!

great session really fcukin pumped..

now just eaten meal 6

300 gram mince beef, 240 gram rice, 100 gram brussels !!!


----------



## flinty90

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!!!

just saying ... haterz can suck my d1ck :w00t:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!!!
> 
> Morning, me too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning Flinty


----------



## George-Bean

100 gram brussels !!! No doubt on top of a cartload of proteins all day, fart bombs lol.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> 100 gram brussels !!! No doubt on top of a cartload of proteins all day, fart bombs lol.


actually mate im not that windy to be fair... sometimes it seems to be bad but mostly not bad at all ....

And morning guys by the way !!

Off to gym about half 9 for a quick back session, it wont be much as my lats are fcuked from last nights chest session....

then im off out with a mate for a few hours fishing.,.. just a bit cold so will see how it pans out, not been for a few weeks so its more of a catch up with mate than owt else ..

have fun..

Hurry up @R0BLET your still going to hurt today ya cnut lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

i have put on 2 pounds in weight this week..

as you can see my 4000 calories a day really isnt doing anything but making me fatter


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i have put on 2 pounds in weight this week..
> 
> as you can see my 4000 calories a day really isnt doing anything but making me fatter
> 
> View attachment 99610


But it cannot be so,nothing points to this,why,what,how:lol: mg:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> But it cannot be so,nothing points to this,why,what,how:lol: mg:
> View attachment 99611


Like i say mate will let the results speak for themselves , and wait to see how many other post up there journey pics to back up the actual pish that they seem to spout off at !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Like i say mate will let the results speak for themselves , and wait to see how many other post up there journey pics to back up the actual pish that they seem to spout off at !!!


No pun(ish) Sprout off,i think a lot of the crap spoken on here needs to be corrected,,,,


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Like i say mate will let the results speak for themselves , and wait to see how many other post up there journey pics to back up the actual pish that they seem to spout off at !!!


I like seeing the pics, the last one (the before and after) was pretty impressive to say the least.


----------



## TELBOR

Well, lats are nice and fooked!

Cheers mate, nice session.

Looking awesome, amazing definition now. Especially traps and delts. Lats soon exploded too!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Like i say mate will let the results speak for themselves , and wait to see how many other post up there journey pics to back up the actual pish that they seem to spout off at !!!


Amazing progress mate. As i said last time, defo inspirational stuff!

What you going fishing for? Im off for a days carping next weekend with my dad. Cant wait!


----------



## flinty90

tyram off for some carp bro or some decent tench or owt lol. but mainly for a catch up with my mate..


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Well, lats are nice and fooked!
> 
> Cheers mate, nice session.
> 
> Looking awesome, amazing definition now. Especially traps and delts. Lats soon exploded too!


thanks mate was a good stretch out session bro. you did pretty well too mate.. now sat relaxing by a lake and the sun is out nice ..


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> tyram off for some carp bro or some decent tench or owt lol. but mainly for a catch up with my mate..


At this time of year any action is good. Get to december and ill be after some big stripeys on the river!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate was a good stretch out session bro. you did pretty well too mate.. now sat relaxing by a lake and the sun is out nice ..


Lol. Did ok ish I suppose, not bad after about 5k cals all week pmsl.

Enjoy the sun bro


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i have put on 2 pounds in weight this week..
> 
> as you can see my 4000 calories a day really isnt doing anything but making me fatter
> 
> View attachment 99610


well done

its all to do with what food makes up them cals ..............some say CALS ARE CALS ....ehh, no they fvcking aint...

I think you need to up cals to 5000 a day from today and lose another inch on that waistline by next Saturday :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

gwan flints the advice ur getting is obv working for you keep it up


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys, i have woken up this morning craving all sorts of sh1t to eat etc... Im having one of them days where it could all go wrong or i will remain strong and it will pass over...

Thing is i still get these thoughts in my mind about what am i doing all this for and i want to get on with my life and enjoy it, which makes staving off craving really hard ..

ARGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ..

Sorry im weak at the minute !!!


----------



## Queenie

Time for a cheat meal flintus? Maybe schedule it into next weeks diet... If its planned, u won't feel like you've just binged for the hell of it.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Time for a cheat meal flintus? Maybe schedule it into next weeks diet... If its planned, u won't feel like you've just binged for the hell of it.


Bigbear has told me to take half a day off last week when i was feeling weak... maybe today i will have to do it.. 8 weeks i think is pretty much my limit before i go insane ...


----------



## tyramhall

8 weeks is a long time mate. You have done brilliantly so far so chilling out today isnt going to set you back!

Get some cheat meal pics up and show us you are human!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> 8 weeks is a long time mate. You have done brilliantly so far so chilling out today isnt going to set you back!
> 
> Get some cheat meal pics up and show us you are human!


Mate havent you read this journal lol... im fcukin as human as they come bro, im strong then weak, im happy then sad, im up then down i feel good then feel sh1t..

i dont think i could be anymore human ... but last 8 weeks i have found an inner strength i didnt know i posessed but then i have been also fuelled by results ..

today though i feel fcuk the results i need to get me some sh1t lol


----------



## biglbs

Remember,it is a part of life to enjoy treats sometimes,mine is last half Sat/then upto Roast every Sunday,because i used to miss out on all sorts,now i enjoy all sorts,it does keep ,me sane(i have a lot of stress at times)


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Mate havent you read this journal lol... im fcukin as human as they come bro, im strong then weak, im happy then sad, im up then down i feel good then feel sh1t..
> 
> i dont think i could be anymore human ... but last 8 weeks i have found an inner strength i didnt know i posessed but then i have been also fuelled by results ..
> 
> today though i feel fcuk the results i need to get me some sh1t lol


I was referring to the last few weeks mate. Your drive and determination have been immense and proved to me i had to up my own game massively.

A day off will do you no harm mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a half day off mate, not only have you earned it but it sounds like you need it. A planned cheat will reset your focus for the next stage and if bear says its ok then go for it!

Easy to let this sort of thing control your life and boarder on becoming obsessive. That's takes all the fun out of life and as you know its about balance.


----------



## flinty90

ok i will see how i feel as i go through the day might just be cos im hungry as meal 1 is normally at 6:30 am and im already at meal 2 time and not eaten yet lol...

so meal 1 just eaten

90 gram oats - 70 gram whey protein - 30 gram dried fruit


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Bigbear has told me to take half a day off last week when i was feeling weak... maybe today i will have to do it.. 8 weeks i think is pretty much my limit before i go insane ...


Yup... My limit was around that time  do it! You'll feel 100 times better after


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yup... My limit was around that time  do it! You'll feel 100 times better after


Hey havent you just been away and eaten your bodyweight in lotsa goodies and naughty stuff lol X


----------



## TELBOR

I have 3 Angel Slices if you want them bro 

As said, you've done amazing mate.

But, a cheat meal doesn't have to be 100% sweet sh1t?

How about hitting a carvery and have a desert? Pile up with meat and veggies then a little treat at the end


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I have 3 Angel Slices if you want them bro
> 
> As said, you've done amazing mate.
> 
> But, a cheat meal doesn't have to be 100% sweet sh1t?
> 
> How about hitting a carvery and have a desert? Pile up with meat and veggies then a little treat at the end


I like how your thinking mate and as a cheat it would be a pretty good one..

i am however really craving white uncut bread and cheese. or crumpets butter and cheese things like that, savoury stuff not really a sweet person anyway ... but i wouldnt say no to a couple of egg custards lol


----------



## George-Bean

If you where anygood at fishing you could have had a fish in batter lol. But as it as and as usual you caught the usual amount lolol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I like how your thinking mate and as a cheat it would be a pretty good one..
> 
> i am however really craving white uncut bread and cheese. or crumpets butter and cheese things like that, savoury stuff not really a sweet person anyway ... but i wouldnt say no to a couple of egg custards lol


Best get down Tesco then mate, mini half loaf and some cheese. Sorted 

I had 2 egg custards yesterday pmsl


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Hey havent you just been away and eaten your bodyweight in lotsa goodies and naughty stuff lol X


After 13 weeks of hard dieting yes I bloody did lol. I don't think u can go on for much longer than that without a break tbh. I will diet for another 7 weeks now up until Xmas... Then have another break  then big plans for new year


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> If you where anygood at fishing you could have had a fish in batter lol. But as it as and as usual you caught the usual amount lolol


lol get fcuked cheeky cnut !!!



R0BLET said:


> Best get down Tesco then mate, mini half loaf and some cheese. Sorted
> 
> I had 2 egg custards yesterday pmsl


 :blush: Done and Done lol..

actually had meal 2

half of a half farmhouse loaf 1 slice with mature cheese (that sorted that craving out)

i also had rest of my bread dipped into a tin of Heinz tomato soup (fcuk knows why i fancied this but i did)

i also bought a tub of quark for my pudding later after my beef dinner.. and thats it, will not need to cheat again for at least 4 weeks

i feel full , slightly happier with getting it out the way.. but positive on moving forward again now !!! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> After 13 weeks of hard dieting yes I bloody did lol. I don't think u can go on for much longer than that without a break tbh. I will diet for another 7 weeks now up until Xmas... Then have another break  then big plans for new year


hey i never said you didnt deserve it babe lol ....x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> lol get fcuked cheeky cnut !!!
> 
> :blush: Done and Done lol..
> 
> actually had meal 2
> 
> half of a half farmhouse loaf 1 slice with mature cheese (that sorted that craving out)
> 
> i also had rest of my bread dipped into a tin of Heinz tomato soup (fcuk knows why i fancied this but i did)
> 
> i also bought a tub of quark for my pudding later after my beef dinner.. and thats it, will not need to cheat again for at least 4 weeks
> 
> i feel full , slightly happier with getting it out the way.. but positive on moving forward again now !!! :thumb:


Whaaaat? That is no cheat! It doesn't even contain chocolate!!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Whaaaat? That is no cheat! It doesn't even contain chocolate!!!


Im not a chocolate person chick, and i said i wasnt going mad, just enough to satisy me !!!


----------



## Milky

The guilt you feel will drive you on mate trust me.

For some weird reason l hate myself after cheatng but if your body and brain are telling you you need it, sometimes you need to listen.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice cheat mate :thumb:

I have had 2 boiled eggs today, still can't bloody eat 

May just force some shakes down!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Nice cheat mate :thumb:
> 
> I have had 2 boiled eggs today, still can't bloody eat
> 
> May just force some shakes down!!


Get some fcukin food down you for gods sake bro ...

i have also added a packet of pickled onion monster munch lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Get some fcukin food down you for gods sake bro ...
> 
> i have also added a packet of pickled onion monster munch lol !!!


Had a pro 10 whey sample lol

How's that


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Had a pro 10 whey sample lol
> 
> How's that


----------



## Tommy10

Flinty my cheat was 2 mini Chicago town pizzas and a tub of Hagen Daz ... Truly scrumptious !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Had a pro 10 whey sample lol
> 
> How's that


Nice isn't it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice isn't it!


You know what, I was very surprised how good it was!!

@mymanlover - I'm roasting a chicken as we speak! Appetite has come back, thank fcuk!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ill grab some next time I need more


----------



## flinty90

i have just eaten about 400 grams of roast beef.. and green veg...

will have a quark with protein powder for pudding later and then my day is done...

not too bad a cheat really but its satisfied my cravings !!!


----------



## Replicator

Tommy10 said:


> Flinty my cheat was 2 mini Chicago town pizzas and a tub of Hagen Daz ... Truly scrumptious !


 :lol:

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i have just eaten about 400 grams of roast beef.. and green veg...
> 
> will have a quark with protein powder for pudding later and then my day is done...
> 
> not too bad a cheat really but its satisfied my cravings !!!


Sounds spot on!

I went ott on the Yorkshire puddings, homemade makes them taste better 

But, saved 500g of Chicken for tomorrow on the road lol


----------



## biglbs

You are forgiven my son


----------



## flinty90

god i feel fat lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> god i feel fat lol


Shut up you tart! Back on it again tomorrow mate refreshed and ready to go!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Shut up you tart! Back on it again tomorrow mate refreshed and ready to go!


but i forgot to mention i have also just eaten half a bag of toffee popcorn dagnammit lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> but i forgot to mention i have also just eaten half a bag of toffee popcorn dagnammit lol !!!


But no one was arguing on here????


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys.. ok head back on serious work to continue...

at yard again with work today before i go off down bristol tomorrow... so will be getting a good session in at gym this afternoon

food back on the button

i have turkey mince and rice 3 times today , whey and oats and fruit for brekkie... then will be beef mince tonight and the normal peanut butter and more whey and oats before workout..

off out tonight to rock city to watch steel panther.. cant wait !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys.. ok head back on serious work to continue...

at yard again with work today before i go off down bristol tomorrow... so will be getting a good session in at gym this afternoon

food back on the button

i have turkey mince and rice 3 times today , whey and oats and fruit for brekkie... then will be beef mince tonight and the normal peanut butter and more whey and oats before workout..

off out tonight to rock city to watch steel panther.. cant wait !!!


----------



## tyramhall

Good stuff mate. Looking forward to seeing your transformation pics at xmas.


----------



## flinty90

Off to gym, still not sure what to train yet though lol... but im going for a session will train whatever my mates fancys training and just smash it !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Off to gym, still not sure what to train yet though lol... but im going for a session will train whatever my mates fancys training and just smash it !!!


Have fun!

Get down Tesco before you go   x


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders done...

side laterals

rear delts

machine reverse seated press

standing DB press

shrugs

done

no massive weights all sets were done at 3 sets 15 reps barring shrugs that were 3 sets of 20 reps.. shoulders feel fcukin destroyed..

now off to jump in shower and go watch the panther woop woop

have a good evening guys #!!!


----------



## George-Bean

meh, Im still grumbling about the monster munch, pickled onion flavor, why didn't I think of those yesterday. cnut. lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders done...
> 
> side laterals
> 
> rear delts
> 
> machine reverse seated press
> 
> standing DB press
> 
> shrugs
> 
> done
> 
> no massive weights all sets were done at 3 sets 15 reps barring shrugs that were 3 sets of 20 reps.. shoulders feel fcukin destroyed..
> 
> now off to jump in shower and go watch the panther woop woop
> 
> have a good evening guys #!!!


Proper stuff mate


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Proper stuff mate


Cheers bro , might be down your way in next couple of weeks mate working on m25 again.... could be there a while too !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Cheers bro , might be down your way in next couple of weeks mate working on m25 again.... could be there a while too !!!


Where abouts mate?


----------



## Queenie

Good morning fvckers!

How were those steel things last night flintus??


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Where abouts mate?


not sure where we are stopping mate but will be other side of tunnel from romford x


----------



## flinty90

about 40 minutes away from job on m5 at minute. i feel absolutely knackered from session yesterday plus last nights concert... glad i git a couple if rest days now recoupe some strength.. i am finding cardio fitness seems to be dropping a bit last week or so. feel like im out of breath a bit easier at minute. will make an effort to get back on top of this as i hate feeling a little out if breath just tying my laces lol...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Tommy10 said:


> Flinty my cheat was 2 mini Chicago town pizzas and a tub of Hagen Daz ... Truly scrumptious !


proper cheat meal none of this i had a chocolate digestive omg omg omg!!


----------



## flinty90

hello from chilly bristol..


----------



## flinty90

hello from chilly bristol..

View attachment 100155


----------



## George-Bean

You took the day off to go caving? lol


----------



## flinty90

lol m5 mate full high vis. goggpes glove helmet and fireretardent suits. even if it was fcukin red hot ...


----------



## biglbs

This one mate!!!LoL


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> This one mate!!!LoL


cant see owt on my phone lol...


----------



## flinty90

ok seen george was training at weekend so im going to his gym to hurt him on sunday and he has kindly offered to feed me too lol.. cant wait. shoulders will fcukin thrash bro...


----------



## 25434

Sooo...looking at his food you should beast him utterly but no arm training or you're a gonner on the food side... :mellow: hahaha....


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Sooo...looking at his food you should beast him utterly but no arm training or you're a gonner on the food side... :mellow: hahaha....


lol better make my steak and eggs before we go to gym then cos he wont be lifting his arms up after lol..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok seen george was training at weekend so im going to his gym to hurt him on sunday and he has kindly offered to feed me too lol.. cant wait. shoulders will fcukin thrash bro...


Not protein and P.B. mate? mg:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Not protein and P.B. mate? mg:


lol wrong george mate. im talkin about the bean machine ..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol wrong george mate. im talkin about the bean machine ..


Ah ,food will be great,bring me some(and @milky)


----------



## George-Bean

I cant afford to feed you biglbs, you eat cabbages like normal people eat apples lol. If there is enough Ill send you a doggy bag ;-D

Whats your macro requirements Flinty? Steak will be as is, I'm gonna do rice, lentils n peas, salad and fried eggs (dry).


----------



## luther1

George-Bean said:


> I cant afford to feed you biglbs, you eat cabbages like normal people eat apples lol. If there is enough Ill send you a doggy bag ;-D
> 
> Whats your macro requirements Flinty? Steak will be as is, I'm gonna do rice, lentils n peas, salad and fried eggs (dry).


Just give the fussy Cnut kebab and chips and make him sit in his car and eat it


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I cant afford to feed you biglbs, you eat cabbages like normal people eat apples lol. If there is enough Ill send you a doggy bag ;-D
> 
> Whats your macro requirements Flinty? Steak will be as is, I'm gonna do rice, lentils n peas, salad and fried eggs (dry).


Ooh got to watch peas mate, they are as bad for you as Cadbury mini eggs......pmsl


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I cant afford to feed you biglbs, you eat cabbages like normal people eat apples lol. If there is enough Ill send you a doggy bag ;-D
> 
> Whats your macro requirements Flinty? Steak will be as is, I'm gonna do rice, lentils n peas, salad and fried eggs (dry).


steak lentils and peas sounds good bro. not the eggs for me though x


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I cant afford to feed you biglbs, you eat cabbages like normal people eat apples lol. If there is enough Ill send you a doggy bag ;-D
> 
> Whats your macro requirements Flinty? Steak will be as is, I'm gonna do rice, lentils n peas, salad and fried eggs (dry).


steak lentils and peas sounds good bro. not the eggs for me though x


----------



## flinty90

oh and rice lol.. 200 grams cooked x 100 gram lentils / peas. and steak well biggest will do lol..


----------



## flinty90

so kind beany and i get to repay you by smashing your body to bits . then training lol..


----------



## luther1

Someone likes a free lunch


----------



## biglbs

I am just leaving with it mate,decided to join you


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Someone likes a free lunch


dam straight bro lol..


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I am just leaving with it mate,decided to join you
> View attachment 100185


lmfao.... it better be that big or i will be dissapointed lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I am just leaving with it mate,decided to join you
> View attachment 100185


lmfao.... it better be that big or i will be dissapointed lol


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> I am just leaving with it mate,decided to join you
> View attachment 100185


Thats not the steak in the truck, thats biglbs!


----------



## Uriel

just a uriel flyby to show some flintser love - hang tough big man#

took a new avvy in the gym today just after i texted you to show i aint been slacking

<<<<<<<

<<<<<<

<<<<


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> just a uriel flyby to show some flintser love - hang tough big man#
> 
> took a new avvy in the gym today just after i texted you to show i aint been slacking
> 
> <<<<<<<
> 
> <<<<<<
> 
> <<<<


Looking rather large there bub!


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Looking rather large there bub!


im doing ok....put a few kgs of the good stuff on lol - thanks bro


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> im doing ok....put a few kgs of the good stuff on lol - thanks bro


Can i ask what your running,fookin diesel or something???


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> im doing ok....put a few kgs of the good stuff on lol - thanks bro


looking fcukin thick and dense bro. i like it...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> looking fcukin thick and dense bro. i like it...


That's not very nice....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Can i ask what your running,fookin diesel or something???


diesel power ...


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Can i ask what your running,fookin diesel or something???


800mg ew test 400 and 300 (yip a mere 3) of deca lol


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> That's not very nice....


yeah.....feelings...uriel still in thread lol


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> 800mg ew test 400 and 300 (yip a mere 3) of deca lol


No need for more ,your proving that too....Gotta be hard for food in your work though?


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> No need for more ,your proving that too....Gotta be hard for food in your work though?


i was talking to flints about thos today.....my eating is **** really - compared to my food knowledge - due to living conditions last 10 months

well old uriel moves to his new abode on mon at last and you will see major improvements in my physique driven from diet.

my gear regime is as basic and simple and frugal as it gets for an 18 stone trainer of 17 years............training is alway spot on and hard......the food is the next barrier


----------



## biglbs

Look forward to seeing it,goodnight meatheads, x


----------



## biglbs

Uriel,less old too,i think i am older???


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> Uriel,less old too,i think i am older???


plus you smell of tramps semen


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> plus you smell of tramps semen


It dripped on me out your rectum mate,was fun though,sleep tight all(unlikeUriels ass)


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> It dripped on me out your rectum mate,was fun though,sleep tight all(unlikeUriels ass)


what can i say.......to that........

i was holding it for a mate still has me as a wrong un


----------



## biglbs

Morning shunter ,ass ticklers,tappers,crappers,ass dribblers xx


----------



## Queenie

Yuk lbs!

Good morning


----------



## Uriel

good morning my litle cervical smear stains


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Yuk lbs!
> 
> Good morning


Looks like you must not read some today,although.....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Morning shunter ,ass ticklers,tappers,crappers,ass dribblers xx


morning my main man.. x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Yuk lbs!
> 
> Good morning


meh !!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> good morning my litle cervical smear stains


morning my little chimps tiddler x


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. You training today?


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. You training today?


nope not trained since monday wont train till tomorrow x


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> nope not trained since monday wont train till tomorrow x


Fair do's. nearly had a moment of weakness last night. My mate brought round a chinese take away the cvnt! Luckily id already eaten!


----------



## Uriel

tyramhall..................what in fuks name is the deal with the duvet cover???

how do you explain that level of gayness to a bird if you pull and she actualy sees that prior to intercourse?


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> meh !!


What's wrong?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> What's wrong?


Tyramhalls duvet apparentlylol


----------



## tyramhall

Uriel said:


> tyramhall..................what in fuks name is the deal with the duvet cover???
> 
> how do you explain that level of gayness to a bird if you pull and she actualy sees that prior to intercourse?


Lol. My girlfriend chose it!

Whats the deal with the folding phone case?? Looks very butch when your wearing a vest!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Lol. My girlfriend chose it!
> 
> Whats the deal with the folding phone case?? Looks very butch when your wearing a vest!


Clips on the gimp mask/seamen tray.For hands free "£$%"^&!


----------



## flinty90

lol i fcukin love my journal haha x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feck me its urinal the haggis munching cnut, where you been hiding

oh yea and morning flinty lol


----------



## Uriel

tyramhall said:


> Whats the deal with the folding phone case?? Looks very butch when your wearing a vest!


hold the fuk on..........i have a perfectly hetro sexual leather case to protect my fuking phone........my other phone goes bare back so i have it all covered but let me tell you - that duvet cover is ALWAYS going to be that of a shirt lifter or an 85 year old lady........NEVER a bodybuilder or a man with a healthy sex life.........

Can you imagine sly, arnie or the rock laying back in that with 2 hotties????

now sort it out helmet

lol


----------



## tyramhall

Uriel said:


> hold the fuk on..........i have a perfectly hetro sexual leather case to protect my fuking phone........my other phone goes bare back so i have it all covered but let me tell you - that duvet cover is ALWAYS going to be that of a shirt lifter or an 85 year old lady........NEVER a bodybuilder or a man with a healthy sex life.........
> 
> Can you imagine sly, arnie or the rock laying back in that with 2 hotties????
> 
> now sort it out helmet
> 
> lol


Actually not a bad come back lmao! Still got a gay phone case!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Actually not a bad come back lmao! Still got a gay phone case!


That is a **** come back:tongue:


----------



## George-Bean

Uriel said:


> hold the fuk on..........i have a perfectly hetro sexual leather case to protect my fuking phone........my other phone goes bare back so i have it all covered but let me tell you - that duvet cover is ALWAYS going to be that of a shirt lifter or an 85 year old lady........NEVER a bodybuilder or a man with a healthy sex life.........
> 
> Can you imagine sly, arnie or the rock laying back in that with 2 hotties????
> 
> now sort it out helmet
> 
> lol


Putting yer dick in the hole of a protein shaker full of oats n protein dont constitute a good sex life Uri!


----------



## flinty90

hows everyone doing this evening.. looks like we have achieved fcuk all at work this week lol.. dam drilling ..


----------



## Uriel

George-Bean said:


> Putting yer dick in the hole of a protein shaker full of oats n protein dont constitute a good sex life Uri!


well put in your misses then ya daft cnut


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hows everyone doing this evening.. looks like we have achieved fcuk all at work this week lol.. dam drilling ..


At least you've had some good steak


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> At least you've had some good steak


last nights steak was w4nk bro. fcukin hungry horse pubs are sh1t.. just fcukin 9 oz of grissle..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> last nights steak was w4nk bro. fcukin hungry horse pubs are sh1t.. just fcukin 9 oz of grissle..


Should have nurtured every mouthfull, you'll be having 6ozs of grissle round George's on Saturday. You better hope he's got a dog


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Should have nurtured every mouthfull, you'll be having 6ozs of grissle round George's on Saturday. You better hope he's got a dog


im not sucking george off or his fcukin dog lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im not sucking george off or his fcukin dog lol...


Bet you'd suck a sausage dog off


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Bet you'd suck a sausage dog off


So ... you smell


----------



## flinty90

ok went to carvery tonight for dinner. it was sh1t. fcukin smallest cuts of beef ever. and most of veggies had been out that long they had stqryed fcukin growing roots again.. w4nk down here for food just lately. unless your paying 20 quid for a main course.. cant wait to get home tomorrow and hit the gym gagging for it. also looking forward to sunday training with bean flicker...


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> ok went to carvery tonight for dinner. it was sh1t. fcukin smallest cuts of beef ever. and most of veggies had been out that long they had stqryed fcukin growing roots again.. w4nk down here for food just lately. unless your paying 20 quid for a main course.. cant wait to get home tomorrow and hit the gym gagging for it. also looking forward to sunday training with bean flicker...


Camel dick soup for you my man!


----------



## flinty90

Good morning all my wonderful virtual friends. and all the other cnuts that come read this sh1t and dont bother posting... and some that dont bother posting cos they are selfish cnuts that only care about themselves. morning to you all..... cnuts x


----------



## Queenie

Meh


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Good morning all my wonderful virtual friends. and all the other cnuts that come read this sh1t and dont bother posting... and some that dont bother posting cos they are selfish cnuts that only care about themselves. morning to you all..... cnuts x


good morning our little road digging pig fingerer


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Mate!

Training tomorrow??


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning Mate!
> 
> Training tomorrow??


of course chubby you comin ?? back session x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning Mate!
> 
> Training tomorrow??


of course chubby you comin ?? back session x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> of course chubby you comin ?? back session x


Chubby! Your right 

Ok mate, what time??


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Chubby! Your right
> 
> Ok mate, what time??


normal time. about whenever you poll up o clock ya cnut lol..


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> good morning our little road digging pig fingerer


Good morning flinky,be well ,you smell,

Morning everyone else,Uriel did you get my Pm?Or are you just ignoring my sizeable ass...? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good morning flinky,be well ,you smell,
> 
> Morning everyone else,Uriel did you get my Pm?Or are you just ignoring my sizeable ass...? :lol:


alrate ya fcukin massive beast of a man... hows tricks x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good morning flinky,be well ,you smell,
> 
> Morning everyone else,Uriel did you get my Pm?Or are you just ignoring my sizeable ass...? :lol:


alrate ya fcukin massive beast of a man... hows tricks x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> alrate ya fcukin massive beast of a man... hows tricks x


All good me ol china!Still getting more hench and burning the flabbs off are ye,i recon you should be realy buzzin about now!?!?!?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> normal time. about whenever you poll up o clock ya cnut lol..


Lol. Well I'm gonna drop missus off at work for 9 then I'll come through 

You opening again?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Well I'm gonna drop missus off at work for 9 then I'll come through
> 
> You opening again?


dunno yet... will text you later bro..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dunno yet... will text you later bro..


Ok mate


----------



## flinty90

just a bit of info. from my not so massive cheat on sunday it actually took till wednesday to not feel boated and till this morning to feel as lean as i felt last saturday before binge. so basically even though maybe it did do more good than bad nearly 1 week is the price i paid for it. and like people have pointed out. it wasnt even a massive cheat. so just thought i would share that info..


----------



## luther1

1 weeks regress for the sake of eating some crap. Not worth it imo,save the cheats for when youre at your desired shape bro


----------



## Uriel

no i think the cheat is a good thing - even tghough you felt poo - you body loved that sh1t...

Hey - i'm officially a home owner again....my house just completed whhoooo....

And i've met an awsome new chick...........very awsome...

I might do sex wee...right in my knicks


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> no i think the cheat is a good thing - even tghough you felt poo - you body loved that sh1t...
> 
> Hey - i'm officially a home owner again....my house just completed whhoooo....
> 
> And i've met an awsome new chick...........very awsome...
> 
> I might do sex wee...right in my knicks


fcukin awesome mate.. when you move in we are l coming round for house warming l.. you get through more women than i do rice lol x


----------



## biglbs

Loading the car ,ready for a weekend in our thetford forrest residence


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Loading the car ,ready for a weekend in our thetford forrest residence


have a good weekend mate. try and be relatively good. think of the great results your having bro x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> have a good weekend mate. try and be relatively good. think of the great results your having bro x


The usual realy but i use bbq there a lot,so meat i well on!

Sat is booze eve,Sunday roast as always,no yorkshires,,,,,,i know it is sh1t but needs must!

Have a good one all


----------



## flinty90

Ok food today

Meal 1 - 90 grams oats - 70 gram whey protein

Meal 2 - 240 grams mushroom rice 200 gram chicken breast 100 gram green beans

meal 4 - 230 gram roasted pepper rice - 200 gram chicken breast 100 gram green beans

meal 5 - 180 gram basmati rice - 210 grams beef mince 100 gram brussels

pre workout 60 gram oats - 70 gram whey

post workout meal 300 gram mince beef 250 gram potato 100 gram broccloi

pre bed - 70 gram whey (extreme pro 6 ) 1 tbs peanut butter . job done

will be off to gym about 5 to train chesticles !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Ok food today
> 
> Meal 1 - 90 grams oats - 70 gram whey protein
> 
> Meal 2 - 240 grams mushroom rice 200 gram chicken breast 100 gram green beans
> 
> meal 4 - 230 gram roasted pepper rice - 200 gram chicken breast 100 gram green beans
> 
> meal 5 - 180 gram basmati rice - 210 grams beef mince 100 gram brussels
> 
> pre workout 60 gram oats - 70 gram whey
> 
> post workout meal 300 gram mince beef 250 gram potato 100 gram broccloi
> 
> pre bed - 70 gram whey (extreme pro 6 ) 1 tbs peanut butter . job done
> 
> will be off to gym about 5 to train chesticles !!!


you make all that rice yourself? or are they them microwave ones from asda


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> you make all that rice yourself? or are they them microwave ones from asda


yes mate microwave ones pal.. till i get home then i make my own plain basmati rice ...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> yes mate microwave ones pal.. till i get home then i make my own plain basmati rice ...


yea them basmati ones, i have a **** load stocked up from when they were on offer for 1 pound


----------



## flinty90

hey guys trained chest tonight really good session

changed things around a bit with reps and sets etc

flat bench (smith machine)

90 kg x 20

110 kg x 15

130 kg x 6

70 kg x 12 (super slow positive and negatives)

Cable crossovers

30 x 12

40 x 12

50 x 12

Incline flys

12.5kg x 15

15kg x 15

pec deck

3 sets 15 reps @ 50 kg

last set of 12 with resistance bands around the arms really gave a great squeeze at top of movement !!!

job done.. chest feels really solid and thick..

back session tomorrow morning with @R0BLET then off to @georgeBean 's on sunday to hit shoulders !!!

just had 300 gram sirloin steak and 100 gram soya beans... decided to cut carbs out after pre workout shake ...so im not going to bed loaded with carbs, will try it for a week to see if it makes me feel any different , i will uptake more carbs in the day to make up for them ....


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate!

See u soon


----------



## Replicator

Mornin SkinFlintarator


----------



## Milky

Morning mate, some good informative posts popping up in here :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Some eating that flinty m8 fcuk me!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Morning mate, some good informative posts popping up in here :thumbup1:


I agree, thought I was in the wrong journal for a moment...


----------



## Queenie

Lalala... Cvnts... Lalala la



Am i still in disgrace?


----------



## George-Bean

Morning big cnuts!

Damn, imagine Uri moving in next door, never mind lock up yer daughters, lock up anything that walks crawls or flies ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Morning big cnuts!
> 
> Damn, imagine Uri moving in next door, never mind lock up yer daughters, lock up anything that walks crawls or flies ;-D


Just put a lock on the cake cupboard, that'll keep the fat cnut away


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Lalala... Cvnts... Lalala la
> 
> 
> 
> Am i still in disgrace?


MEH !!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning my wee willy winkies...

im fcukin buzzing for sesssion today i think @R0BLET will be seeing stars lol..

and tomorrow im fcukin crucifying @George-Bean

i just feel in that sort of mood this weekend lol...

@Milky thanks mate its noce to see you pop in here more often bro X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning my wee willy winkies...
> 
> im fcukin buzzing for sesssion today i think @R0BLET will be seeing stars lol..
> 
> and tomorrow im fcukin crucifying @George-Bean
> 
> i just feel in that sort of mood this weekend lol...
> 
> @Milky thanks mate its noce to see you pop in here more often bro X


Roll on!!

Just in Mansfield buying another football kit pmsl. Damn nephews and bdays!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Roll on!!
> 
> Just in Mansfield buying another football kit pmsl. Damn nephews and bdays!


fcul nephews lol you must have too much money ya cnut x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Morning my wee willy winkies...
> 
> im fcukin buzzing for sesssion today i think @R0BLET will be seeing stars lol..
> 
> and tomorrow im fcukin crucifying @George-Bean
> 
> i just feel in that sort of mood this weekend lol...
> 
> @Milky thanks mate its noce to see you pop in here more often bro X


Pop in all the time mate just dont say much.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Pop in all the time mate just dont say much.


well you should i appreciate your input bro x


----------



## flinty90

One thing i was watching yesterday and i found it very interesting ..

Kai green training Back obviously he has a great back etc and he is huge, but he was actually bieng trained by the back master Dorian.. and you can just see the 2 different types of training was massively different.. dorian about the high intensity and kai about throwing the bigger weights around.. Kai doing it dorians way actually struggled to shift the weights he normally did, he was rushing his reps, no squeezing etc..

it made me think even at that level there is always a different way of doing things and Dorian is a fcukin master class and actually made Kai look like a newbie trainer to be fair ..

worth a watch just to see how Dorian explains it and how Kai still ignores him most of time and tries throwing the weight and not squeezing or rushing the negative...

watch this if you got a spare few minutes this morning there is 3 parts


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fcul nephews lol you must have too much money ya cnut x


I wish lol more like too many bdays in this month! Including mine tomorrow


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> I wish lol more like too many bdays in this month! Including mine tomorrow


So what you doing for your 40th mate??


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> So what you doing for your 40th mate??


C.unt lol

28 I'll have you know


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> One thing i was watching yesterday and i found it very interesting ..
> 
> Kai green training Back obviously he has a great back etc and he is huge, but he was actually bieng trained by the back master Dorian.. and you can just see the 2 different types of training was massively different.. dorian about the high intensity and kai about throwing the bigger weights around.. Kai doing it dorians way actually struggled to shift the weights he normally did, he was rushing his reps, no squeezing etc..
> 
> it made me think even at that level there is always a different way of doing things and Dorian is a fcukin master class and actually made Kai look like a newbie trainer to be fair ..
> 
> worth a watch just to see how Dorian explains it and how Kai still ignores him most of time and tries throwing the weight and not squeezing or rushing the negative...
> 
> watch this if you got a spare few minutes this morning there is 3 parts


Great videos mate!


----------



## Uriel

George-Bean said:


> Damn, imagine Uri moving in next door, never mind lock up yer daughters, lock up anything that walks crawls or flies ;-D


i'm hardly likely tio move next door to you am i?

i'm a gentleman of taste and means...where as you are a smelly tramp what lives in skid row......and as for shagging your daughter - i CBA pulling you off first lol


----------



## George-Bean

He is a dirty [email protected] lol


----------



## flinty90

Great back session with @R0BLET , he did really well and shifted some good numbers today bless him.... had him on the ropes in a few exercises lol he was blowing a bit but so was i haha...

Started on wide grip pull downs

12

10

8

6

back to about 20 - 30 reps all good TUT and hitting every cm of lats

then onto staight arm pulldowns

3 sets of 15 reps upping weight each set

Close grip t bar rows

15

12

10

8

8 up to 160 kg

30 back down to 75 kg but hitting it with all we had

seated row

2 sets of 12 reps just to really give back that last squeeze from a different angle

then did 5 sets of various bicep exersices to finish off..

awesome session really enjoyed it.. looking forward to tomorrow now for shoulders...

heres a little pic from my second to last set of CG t bar rows .. yes i was blowing by then lol ....


----------



## flinty90

LOL at the face i look like popey ag aggagagaga !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Thanks for posting that before tomorrows session! lol


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Thanks for posting that before tomorrows session! lol


lol why whats wrong ??


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Thanks for posting that before tomorrows session! lol


lol why whats wrong ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Great back session with @R0BLET , he did really well and shifted some good numbers today bless him.... had him on the ropes in a few exercises lol he was blowing a bit but so was i haha...
> 
> Started on wide grip pull downs
> 
> 12
> 
> 10
> 
> 8
> 
> 6
> 
> back to about 20 - 30 reps all good TUT and hitting every cm of lats
> 
> then onto staight arm pulldowns
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps upping weight each set
> 
> Close grip t bar rows
> 
> 15
> 
> 12
> 
> 10
> 
> 8
> 
> 8 up to 160 kg
> 
> 30 back down to 75 kg but hitting it with all we had
> 
> seated row
> 
> 2 sets of 12 reps just to really give back that last squeeze from a different angle
> 
> then did 5 sets of various bicep exersices to finish off..
> 
> awesome session really enjoyed it.. looking forward to tomorrow now for shoulders...
> 
> heres a little pic from my second to last set of CG t bar rows .. yes i was blowing by then lol ....
> 
> View attachment 100393


Was an awesome session mate! Can't wait for next one already!

Loving the T-Bar rows today :beer:

George....... good luck for tomorrow pmsl


----------



## flinty90

So @George-Bean what time shall i get to yours tomorrow bro ???


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Great back session with @R0BLET , he did really well and shifted some good numbers today bless him.... had him on the ropes in a few exercises lol he was blowing a bit but so was i haha...
> 
> Started on wide grip pull downs
> 
> 12
> 
> 10
> 
> 8
> 
> 6
> 
> back to about 20 - 30 reps all good TUT and hitting every cm of lats
> 
> then onto staight arm pulldowns
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps upping weight each set
> 
> Close grip t bar rows
> 
> 15
> 
> 12
> 
> 10
> 
> 8
> 
> 8 up to 160 kg
> 
> 30 back down to 75 kg but hitting it with all we had
> 
> seated row
> 
> 2 sets of 12 reps just to really give back that last squeeze from a different angle
> 
> then did 5 sets of various bicep exersices to finish off..
> 
> awesome session really enjoyed it.. looking forward to tomorrow now for shoulders...
> 
> heres a little pic from my second to last set of CG t bar rows .. yes i was blowing by then lol ....
> 
> View attachment 100393


film it next time flint


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> film it next time flint


what film the session ??? i always would like to do vids but not sure how to get them posted on here etc .. plus if im in the gym with myself and normal training partners im there to train not fcuk about with camera's etc lol.. i will try..

Maybe tomorrow george might do some vid footage as he seems to know how to do it lol... :thumbup1: if he can lift his arms long enough to do it !!


----------



## TELBOR

Replicator said:


> film it next time flint


Pervert 

All good reps at that weight, slow and squeezed. Flinty has silly strength!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> what film the session ??? i always would like to do vids but not sure how to get them posted on here etc .. plus if im in the gym with myself and normal training partners im there to train not fcuk about with camera's etc lol.. i will try..
> 
> Maybe tomorrow george might do some vid footage as he seems to know how to do it lol... :thumbup1: if he can lift his arms long enough to do it !!


Sorry ..no, not the whole session jsut the Tbar rows ......


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Sorry ..no, not the whole session jsut the Tbar rows ......


ah ok i get ya !!! will see what we can do next time matey !!


----------



## tyramhall

Loving the pic mate.

Looks like you both had a great workout!


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Ginger Ben

Think your traps need work ya skinny cnut..... :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

Gym opens at 9 mate, the rest is up to you ;-D


----------



## Replicator

R0BLET said:


> Pervert
> 
> All good reps at that weight, slow and squeezed. Flinty has silly strength!!


well done Rob ...you sussed exactly what i was up to :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Gym opens at 9 mate, the rest is up to you ;-D


hes gonna have to be at yours for 7 then ...for them steak and eggs for breakfast you showed ....and time to allow to settle for a 9 kick off


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> well done Rob ...you sussed exactly what i was up to :laugh:


one thing rep i know you will be thinking from that pic is i look like im stood upright but rob pictured me as i had just lifted from the floor and was getting myself set. i do bend over more than that when doing the reps and admittedly at 160 kg i was strughling to pull all way into stomach at about rep 5. but i didnt bounce them up and made sure i squeezed out the partials x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> one thing rep i know you will be thinking from that pic is i look like im stood upright but rob pictured me as i had just lifted from the floor and was getting myself set. i do bend over more than that when doing the reps and admittedly at 160 kg i was strughling to pull all way into stomach at about rep 5. but i didnt bounce them up and made sure i squeezed out the partials x


That's good going,if you see ronnie Coleman doing them he used 9 plates. Granted there was no more room on the bar


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> That's good going,if you see ronnie Coleman doing them he used 9 plates. Granted there was no more room on the bar


160 is silly strong on t bars I can't do them as for some reason the position causes my lower back to really fvcking hurt even with one or two plates on.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> 160 is silly strong on t bars I can't do them as for some reason the position causes my lower back to really fvcking hurt even with one or two plates on.


I consider myself quite good at back and I can only do 120kgs,and I've got a grip like a fcuking monkey. Too higher weight though and I arch my back in a bent over position,so [email protected] form means I keep the weight bearable


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I consider myself quite good at back and I can only do 120kgs,and I've got a grip like a fcuking monkey. Too higher weight though and I arch my back in a bent over position,so [email protected] form means I keep the weight bearable


I got 125kg up today, back was fine for position. Just couldn't quite get top of positive squeeze in - was blowing like fcuk though!

Flinty got a pic too pmsl - BEETROOT HEAD!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I got 125kg up today, back was fine for position. Just couldn't quite get top of positive squeeze in - was blowing like fcuk though!
> 
> Flinty got a pic too pmsl - BEETROOT HEAD!


Fvck me I must be doing it wrong then!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck me I must be doing it wrong then!


We can all db press the 50s now too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> We can all db press the 50s now too


That's cos you're all still smashing gear in to yourself. I can do it natty.... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> We can all db press the 50s now too


well actually we can do more lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one with George !

Don't hurt him too much


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> We can all db press the 50s now too


I can't :rolleye:


----------



## George-Bean

That was a nice beasting, the wife is just putting me back together ;-D What a great morning ;-D Thanks Flinty!


----------



## Replicator

hi Flints

who does this look like then

View attachment 100471


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> hi Flints
> 
> who does this look like then
> 
> View attachment 100471


MMMM hard to see in myself bro but i can see what your saying perhaps from your point of view lol... good looking chap all the same hehe !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> MMMM hard to see in myself bro but i can see what your saying perhaps from your point of view lol... good looking chap all the same hehe !!!


mabye a more recent one would have done the trick coz hes got the same style haircut the now too.


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> mabye a more recent one would have done the trick coz hes got the same style haircut the now too.


then yes lol your probably right bro hahaha


----------



## George-Bean

Rach forbids me to clipper off my hair nowadays, says I gotta conform lol.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Rach forbids me to clipper off my hair nowadays, says I gotta conform lol.


get a mowhawk bro you know you want too lol


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> One thing i was watching yesterday and i found it very interesting ..
> 
> Kai green training Back obviously he has a great back etc and he is huge, but he was actually bieng trained by the back master Dorian.. and you can just see the 2 different types of training was massively different.. dorian about the high intensity and kai about throwing the bigger weights around.. Kai doing it dorians way actually struggled to shift the weights he normally did, he was rushing his reps, no squeezing etc..
> 
> it made me think even at that level there is always a different way of doing things and Dorian is a fcukin master class and actually made Kai look like a newbie trainer to be fair ..
> 
> worth a watch just to see how Dorian explains it and how Kai still ignores him most of time and tries throwing the weight and not squeezing or rushing the negative...
> 
> watch this if you got a spare few minutes this morning there is 3 parts


good vids, did anyone else think Kai was a bit of a c0ck though - ignoring Dorian's instructions?


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> good vids, did anyone else think Kai was a bit of a c0ck though - ignoring Dorian's instructions?


its like i say mate it just made it look like Kai was a complete newbie to it, when obviously he is not..

and it definitely brings to the table that there is more than 1 way to skin a cat....


----------



## flinty90

Well guys after a massive chest session friday, a big back session saturday and a good shoulders session sunday my body is a wreck this morning.... but at least i get a good 4 days off now to rest , then it will be friday - Back saturday- chest and shoulders , sunday Legs (with beany)

but im going to enjoy the next few days off.. like i say the training like this is far from ideal but at minute working away its best i can do so it will have to do.. at least im giving it 110% every session .. hopefully next few weeks work will slow towards christmas and i can get back in gym properly (or i will hand my notice in) lol !!!!

off to bristol now, have a good day everyone

Oh and @R0BLET hope you had a great birthday yesterday bro XX


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well guys after a massive chest session friday, a big back session saturday and a good shoulders session sunday my body is a wreck this morning.... but at least i get a good 4 days off now to rest , then it will be friday - Back saturday- chest and shoulders , sunday Legs (with beany)
> 
> but im going to enjoy the next few days off.. like i say the training like this is far from ideal but at minute working away its best i can do so it will have to do.. at least im giving it 110% every session .. hopefully next few weeks work will slow towards christmas and i can get back in gym properly (or i will hand my notice in) lol !!!!
> 
> off to bristol now, have a good day everyone
> 
> Oh and @R0BLET hope you had a great birthday yesterday bro XX


Cheers mate! Best part of bday was the doms kicking in mid afternoon pmsl.

Back is in bits, cheers :beer:

Have a safe journey to Bristol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate! Best part of bday was the doms kicking in mid afternoon pmsl.
> 
> Back is in bits, cheers :beer:
> 
> Have a safe journey to Bristol


lol my body.nyour back and must be beanys shoulders lol.. and i get thanked for it hahaha x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol my body.nyour back and must be beanys shoulders lol.. and i get thanked for it hahaha x


Lol. Yeah it's much appreciated to have my muscles fcuked over !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Yeah it's much appreciated to have my muscles fcuked over !


Happy belated birthday mate!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy belated birthday mate!!


Cheers mate! Catching up with you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate! Catching up with you


Mine in 2 weeks!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mine in 2 weeks!


40th lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 40th lol


Cvnt! 34 I'll have you know


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feck me never knew you was an old cnut aswell ben pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnt! 34 I'll have you know


Hahaha! I was a ripe old age of 28


----------



## Replicator

Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnt! 34 I'll have you know


just a bairn yet


----------



## Replicator

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha! I was a ripe old age of 28


and so are you :lol:


----------



## Replicator

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha! I was a ripe old age of 28


and so are you :lol:


----------



## Replicator

morning flintasaurus


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> morning flintasaurus


morning bro.. fcukin typical its p1ssing down again arrgghhhhhhhh


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> morning bro.. fcukin typical its p1ssing down again arrgghhhhhhhh


well , you wont be surprised to hear its raining here too !!


----------



## Richie186

Yep, and here too. I'm surprised this country doesn't sink!!


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> Yep, and here too. I'm surprised this country doesn't sink!!


right across the country the day I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Flinty's pic of moi.......

What a c.untish face eh?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Flinty's pic of moi.......
> 
> What a c.untish face eh?!
> 
> View attachment 100586


Almost as cvntish as your form :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Almost as cvntish as your form :whistling:


Yeah probably pmsl


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> its like i say mate it just made it look like Kai was a complete newbie to it, when obviously he is not..
> 
> and it definitely brings to the table that there is more than 1 way to skin a cat....


just caugh them vids Flint and yea Dorian does make him look like a newbie a bit .probaly because he's never trained with proper FORM before .

There is indeed many ways to skin a cat but not all ways are clean and efficiant . I think what also needs to be remember here is Kai would build musle no matter what way he trained because he is one of those one in a million genetically gifted .................it shows how Kai could have the same bulld while using smaller weights and not risking injury so much later in life . With a man in his posiiton it can be the difference between being no 1 or No 2 ..............If he trained with better form god knows what he could look like .

I also think he might have been a bit embarrased with him being a top man and having to take instruction LOL

thanks for putting them vids up .


----------



## biglbs

Flints do you weigh your rice after cooking?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Flints do you weigh your rice after cooking?


yes mate x hope you had a great weekend big boy


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes mate x hope you had a great weekend big boy


Did mate thanks,cool x


----------



## George-Bean

If you weight after cooking does it not become confused with the water content? If you cook it badly I would imagine over a week of eating rice it could amount to a significant amount of calories?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

why weigh after cooking? makes things so much harder than it has to be.

Be like everyone else and weigh dry lol


----------



## luther1

George-Bean said:


> If you weight after cooking does it not become confused with the water content? If you cook it badly I would imagine over a week of eating rice it could amount to a significant amount of calories?


100gms of rice is still the same calories George whether you over cook it,under cook it or eat it raw. Iirc 100 gms of rice is 350cals,the calories do not change despite the weight going up when cooked


----------



## Incredible Bulk

100g of wet rice is not the same grammage of carbs than 100g of dry rice?


----------



## luther1

Incredible Bulk said:


> 100g of wet rice is not the same grammage of carbs than 100g of dry rice?


I appreciate you get far more rice per 100g raw than you do 100g cooked,it was it bit of a throw away comment really. However,the calories are the same in 100g of raw rice and when that 100g is cooked


----------



## biglbs

The fact is,it is easier dry, as most guys do.

it will be inconsistant unless you use 2/1 water rice ratio and have worked out the cals from there,to allow for water,harder but doo'able,fook that though( rice approx trebles in wieight cooked.)

I shall carry on with all products raw weight!=cals as water has --------none!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

still do not understand the point in weighing sh1t out wet...

you want 100g of carbs, look at how much dry value you need and weigh it out, cook.

how much water is in 150g of wet rice?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I appreciate you get far more rice per 100g raw than you do 100g cooked,it was it bit of a throw away comment really. However,the calories are the same in 100g of raw rice and when that 100g is cooked


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> still do not understand the point in weighing sh1t out wet...
> 
> you want 100g of carbs, look at how much dry value you need and weigh it out, cook.
> 
> how much water is in 150g of wet rice?


That is my point sg [email protected] pints/1 pint dry rice=total mass x cals divided by total weight =cals /g but fook up and incorrect=don't bother lol


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> still do not understand the point in weighing sh1t out wet...
> 
> you want 100g of carbs, look at how much dry value you need and weigh it out, cook.
> 
> how much water is in 150g of wet rice?


Ps why you weighing sh1t,cals + digest - sh1t = cals used,problem is why does sh1t weigh just a bit less than food?


----------



## luther1

I weigh mine dry if anyone gives a t0ss. As said,weighing wet is a drama


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it tastes better 2nd time through lol


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I weigh mine dry if anyone gives a t0ss. As said,weighing wet is a drama


----------



## biglbs

Lower cals too a bro?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I weigh mine dry if anyone gives a t0ss. As said,weighing wet is a drama


Nope, couldn't give a fvck


----------



## flinty90

im totally misunderstanding now lol... i know how much dry rice i need to make my meals for the day. i weigh it when cooked to divide it into containers lol.. fcuk me its not rocket science lol. 3pages of how to weigh food means less talk about absolute blollox..lol..


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Nope, couldn't give a fvck


Oh,I was really enjoying a night in talking about rice and you come along and puncture my euphoria


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> im totally misunderstanding now lol... i know how much dry rice i need to make my meals for the day. i weigh it when cooked to divide it into containers lol.. fcuk me its not rocket science lol. 3pages of how to weigh food means less talk about absolute blollox..lol..


If you had fcuking said so a month ago it would have saved all this bollox lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahh now that makes sense!

you weigh it out dry to meet the macros but its for 3-4 meals so want to divide it equally!

why didnt you just say you tart


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im totally misunderstanding now lol... i know how much dry rice i need to make my meals for the day. i weigh it when cooked to divide it into containers lol.. fcuk me its not rocket science lol. 3pages of how to weigh food means less talk about absolute blollox..lol..


Dullest 3 pages ever :lol: quick somebody chuck some pics of muscle men up..... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

all food i need is before cooked weights. so whatever it ends up being after is what i eat.. but on the most part 250 gram chicken cooked equals about 210 grams. potatoes weigh more beef mince weighs about 40 grams less when cooked.. but if i need 2 meals of mince at 250 grammes i cook a 500 gram pack and divide. simple as that...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahh now that makes sense!
> 
> you weigh it out dry to meet the macros but its for 3-4 meals so want to divide it equally!
> 
> why didnt you just say you tart


i didnt realise it was a cia investigation into it pmsl


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> all food i need is before cooked weights. so whatever it ends up being after is what i eat.. but on the most part 250 gram chicken cooked equals about 210 grams. potatoes weigh more beef mince weighs about 40 grams less when cooked.. but if i need 2 meals of mince at 250 grammes i cook a 500 gram pack and divide. simple as that...


Sounds complicated to me


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Sounds complicated to me


lol. look just eat peanut butter and shakes ya cnut it makes ya skinny massive lol


----------



## George-Bean

I don't think I'll mention rice again for a while.....

:rolleye:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK, back to reading and not posting again 

i'll await another tampon dropping out dummy spitting "why does not body post" post


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> lol. look just eat peanut butter and shakes ya cnut it makes ya skinny massive lol


I'm not milky you cnut


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I don't think I'll mention rice again for a while.....
> 
> :rolleye:


i dont eat rice. it makes you fat


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm not milky you cnut


you fcukin wished lol..


----------



## George-Bean

Well you shoveled it into your chops quick enough at my house ;-D


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> OK, back to reading and not posting again
> 
> i'll await another tampon dropping out dummy spitting "why does not body post" post


lol why dont you post ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> lol why dont you post ??


nothing to add at times mate, i speed read as i'm torn between many things right now so only have 10-20 mins of journo time a day.

Not even Q's journo gets a post lol.

Job hunting, gym work, sorting my life out takes priority


----------



## flinty90

sorry to ruin the mood guys but just had some sad news. i think some of you may remember my brother in law that had the drink problem ?? he has just died.. bless him. only 36 years old...


----------



## George-Bean

Sorry mate :-(


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sorry to read flint


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> sorry to ruin the mood guys but just had some sad news. i think some of you may remember my brother in law that had the drink problem ?? he has just died.. bless him. only 36 years old...


Ah sh8t mate, what a waste.


----------



## luther1

Ah that's so sad,no age either. Sorry for your loss flinty


----------



## flinty90

thanks guys. he has had his chances to try and reclaim a bit of his life back but he couldnt do it. he was not a bad man. just a weak one im afraid.. R.I.P Dave ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry for your loss flinty


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Ps why you weighing sh1t,cals + digest - sh1t = cals used,problem is why does sh1t weigh just a bit less than food?


Another thing about sh1t............why is it, if you weigh 14st 3lb and then do a sh1t and it weighs a lb , then you go back on the scales and you are still 14st 3lb. :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sorry to ruin the mood guys but just had some sad news. i think some of you may remember my brother in law that had the drink problem ?? he has just died.. bless him. only 36 years old...


Mate that is bad,sorry for you and your sister/family,Rip xx


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> sorry to ruin the mood guys but just had some sad news. i think some of you may remember my brother in law that had the drink problem ?? he has just died.. bless him. only 36 years old...


Sorry to hear buddy ....


----------



## Rykard

Replicator said:


> Sorry to hear buddy ....


+1


----------



## flinty90

morning guys ... i am feeling better today. my aching body is already repairing. spoke to big bear about phase 2 of getting me awesome last night (before bad news) so im excited about continuing work with him.. still got 3 1/2 weeks ofvthis 12 week programme to go. where basically im just keeping foods same and training as hard as i can just to try and hit as much growth as i can ... then we will introduce phase 2.... i am up in weight now to what i first started at 109.4 kg. and lost a lost quite a bit of.fat. so its so far been a perfect recomp for me which is what i wanted. im definitely bigger and definitely leaner. so im very pleased. just need to carry on working hard now and watch my results keep coming strong...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning guys ... i am feeling better today. my aching body is already repairing. spoke to big bear about phase 2 of getting me awesome last night (before bad news) so im excited about continuing work with him.. still got 3 1/2 weeks ofvthis 12 week programme to go. where basically im just keeping foods same and training as hard as i can just to try and hit as much growth as i can ... then we will introduce phase 2.... i am up in weight now to what i first started at 109.4 kg. and lost a lost quite a bit of.fat. so its so far been a perfect recomp for me which is what i wanted. im definitely bigger and definitely leaner. so im very pleased. just need to carry on working hard now and watch my results keep coming strong...


Roll on phase 2!

Going to be epic to see mate. Keep it up and your going to smash this first phase and destroy the 2nd one :beer:


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> morning guys ... i am feeling better today. my aching body is already repairing. spoke to big bear about phase 2 of getting me awesome last night (before bad news) so im excited about continuing work with him.. still got 3 1/2 weeks ofvthis 12 week programme to go. where basically im just keeping foods same and training as hard as i can just to try and hit as much growth as i can ... then we will introduce phase 2.... i am up in weight now to what i first started at 109.4 kg. and lost a lost quite a bit of.fat. so its so far been a perfect recomp for me which is what i wanted. im definitely bigger and definitely leaner. so im very pleased. just need to carry on working hard now and watch my results keep coming strong...


Well done mate. You are doing brilliantly!

Sorry to hear about your bad news. Hope the family are ok.


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Well done on your re-comp, sticking with it has paid off. Sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Well done on your re-comp, sticking with it has paid off. Sorry for your family's loss.


thanks mate. massive lesson for me its been. and i have learnt that sticking with it and bieng patient will eventually bare fruit bro... big thing for me to learn but glad i have x


----------



## flinty90

hey guys. got some pipe pulled in today. first one since scotland started lol... so at least we feel like we have achieved something this week.. just about to make my dinner. sirloin steak.. might go swimming tomorrow night for a stretch. cant wait to train again friday/sat and sunday...

whats everyone else up too ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hey guys. got some pipe pulled in today. first one since scotland started lol... so at least we feel like we have achieved something this week.. just about to make my dinner. sirloin steak.. might go swimming tomorrow night for a stretch. cant wait to train again friday/sat and sunday...
> 
> whats everyone else up too ??


I'm eating soon 

A swim sounds good mate, good mid week stretch!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hey guys. got some pipe pulled in today. first one since scotland started lol... so at least we feel like we have achieved something this week.. just about to make my dinner. sirloin steak.. might go swimming tomorrow night for a stretch. cant wait to train again friday/sat and sunday...
> 
> whats everyone else up too ??


Do you have cooker or what mate?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Do you have cooker or what mate?


yes mate we are in a house again for next couple of weeks so can cook up a storm lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes mate we are in a house again for next couple of weeks so can cook up a storm lol...


Happy days mate,all you need is there1

Nice to see you feeling as good as your doing mate.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Roll on phase 2!
> 
> Going to be epic to see mate. Keep it up and your going to smash this first phase and destroy the 2nd one :beer:


Looks like you got your nob stuck in those plates Robo!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Looks like you got your nob stuck in those plates Robo!


That's what happens with a 2" piece of meat pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

I'm booking in for legs on Sunday Flintster ;-D


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I'm booking in for legs on Sunday Flintster ;-D


lol you mad brah !!!!


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> I'm booking in for legs on Sunday Flintster ;-D


Glutton for punishment you George!!


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> I'm booking in for legs on Sunday Flintster ;-D


You must be mad!!

@flinty , remember my first leg session at yours..... after squats it was leg extensions, half way through doors open and I was sick in the toilet pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

Then I'll bring a sick bag!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Then I'll bring a sick bag!


no need bro i have a bucket for that exact reason now x


----------



## biglbs

mg:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> no need bro i have a bucket for that exact reason now x


This is true lol


----------



## Richie186

I thought you were supposed to puke up whilst doing legs?! :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

ok tenderstem broccoli rules . but fcuk it makes me windy... lol..


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Broccoli Ar5e  x


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty. Grand morning up here. Have a good day mate.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty. Grand morning up here. Have a good day mate.


morning bro are you well ?? hows your training going . you seem to be quietly trotting on..


----------



## biglbs

Morning flinty,you lean mean drilling machine


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Morning flinty,you lean mean drilling machine


lol well good morning to you sir. we are housebound at the minute as the leaf spring on the van has fcukin snapped clean off lol. so waiting for a van to be delivered about half 11 pmsl.. this job never gets in a fcukin flow....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol well good morning to you sir. we are housebound at the minute as the leaf spring on the van has fcukin snapped clean off lol. so waiting for a van to be delivered about half 11 pmsl.. this job never gets in a fcukin flow....


FFS someone is telling you something,dunno what but something!lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> FFS someone is telling you something,dunno what but something!lol


ah well bro. gives me.time.to get.my head into a new book im reading..


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> morning bro are you well ?? hows your training going . you seem to be quietly trotting on..


All good here thanks mate. Cruising now but training hard still.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ah well bro. gives me.time.to get.my head into a new book im reading..


Shades of grey?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Shades of grey?


pmsl nearly lol...

no mate its called Insurrection. its about the rise of Robert the bruce. love books like this..

read it mate also read the worlds greatest knight if you get chance. awesome books.. x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> pmsl nearly lol...
> 
> no mate its called Insurrection. its about the rise of Robert the bruce. love books like this..
> 
> read it mate also read the worlds greatest knight if you get chance. awesome books.. x


I wrote that **** man.....


----------



## 25434

Hello...just popping in if that's ok have a good day..


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hello...just popping in if that's ok have a good day..


been gagging for you to enter my journal chick lol good to see you here xx


----------



## Mingster

Is that the Robyn Young book Flints?


----------



## flinty90

well suspension fixed and back out at work. with all the excitement in the alpha thread i have to admit i nearly forgot about my sh1tty no progress journal lol. what i wouldnt give to be awesome like others lol...


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Is that the Robyn Young book Flints?


yes mate the insurrection book is and another 2 follow it. but the worlds greatest knight is elizabeth chadwick. x


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> yes mate the insurrection book is and another 2 follow it. but the worlds greatest knight is elizabeth chadwick. x


Yes. I've read her Brethren Trilogy My favourite historical writer is Christian Cameron.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yes. I've read her Brethren Trilogy My favourite historical writer is Christian Cameron.


will look into him bro. anything in particular you recommend ..


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody book club now!

I've got a copy of Razzle if that's any good 

P.S - 3rd clean meal in and still hungry :lol:

Nom, nom, nom!


----------



## luther1

Ive got a beano annual from 1978 that im half way through


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> will look into him bro. anything in particular you recommend ..


He writes mostly about ancient Greece mate, and has two series running - The Tyrant series and The Long War series. The second covers the war with the Persians and includes the siege of Rhodes and Thermopylae - 300 etc


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Bloody book club now!
> 
> I've got a copy of Razzle if that's any good
> 
> P.S - 3rd clean meal in and still hungry :lol:
> 
> Nom, nom, nom!


you uneducated thugs you lol...



luther1 said:


> Ive got a beano annual from 1978 that im half way through


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you uneducated thugs you lol...


I'm smarter than the average bear


----------



## George-Bean

You have go to read this Flinty, I think youll love it :-


----------



## TELBOR

Morning !

You training tomorrow mate?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well suspension fixed and back out at work. with all the excitement in the alpha thread i have to admit i nearly forgot about my sh1tty no progress journal lol. what i wouldnt give to be awesome like others lol...


Oh Flinty,you look so great,never seen anything like it in my life,your training is awsome,your diet incredible,bumlickybumlick........better?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:
 

> Morning !
> 
> You training tomorrow mate?


morning Rob. yes i will be training tomorrow . x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oh Flinty,you look so great,never seen anything like it in my life,your training is awsome,your diet incredible,bumlickybumlick........better?


mmm getting there..


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> been gagging for you to enter my journal chick lol good to see you here xx


Morning..that's very kind of you to say so...I don't think I'll be advising on any training...lol...however...I can...can...errr....???....hummm......wait right there Flinty....cos....I will think of something and when I do it will be MAHOOOOOOOSIVE.....:laugh:...

Don't hold your breath mister, as that bloke up the mountain said "I may be some time"...:laugh:

Have a great day, take care and be gentle on yourself hey.....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> mmm getting there..


cvnt!

Balance restored


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Oh Flinty,you look so great,never seen anything like it in my life,your training is awsome,your diet incredible,bumlickybumlick........better?


BigFella?? do you need medication my dahhhling man?...hahahaha.....not that I don't agree of course...cough.....but...but....get the kettle on and I'll be round in a mo, you clearly need your bumps feeling...errr...the ones on your head? not the other ones...just before anyone chimes in with that! :blush: you seee?..this is the problem..I come in to do some witty sort of man banter and just get meself in a total twiddle...sigghh...make no wonder I keep quiet...and ....and...unassuming.... 

quiet like...swooshing in and out like a ninja warrior.... :mellow:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning Rob. yes i will be training tomorrow . x


How many are training lol

Room for a little one


----------



## biglbs

Flubs my bumps are ready........larger than normal too


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> [Redacted] my bumps are ready........larger than normal too


errrm...ermm....cough.....errr...hot in here today...(pulls collar away from neck to let steam out..).... :blush: ...thazzit...my attempt at humour is no more...hee hee..stick to baking...yup! I reckon.. 

Flinty...err?..sorry for causing a muck..and there was I trying to be all quiet and stuff...oop....will leave you in peace...well, ya know, when I say "peace"...difficult with this naughty gang that visits however, you know what I mean..peace...hahahah....humph....hee hee...cough...

Have a lovely day Flinty....ninja warrior swooshing out like the wind in the dessert...I mean desert...sorry...mind on puddings and stuff..which reminds me..what is your....oh! sorry there I go again...hee heee...

Toodles, take care mister...


----------



## flinty90

Well flint is home.. but now im in a pickle about what to train and when, so many other cnuts wanting to train with me now and wanting to do different things etc...

so tonight i cant do legs or chest or shoulders lol but my mates arent doing back there doing legs but i cant do legs cos beany wants to do legs sunday, so i can train back on my own or not train shest cos my mates are doing legs, and Rob wants to do shoulders but now he coming tomorrow which is chest day so etc etc

fcuk it im stopping at home and not training all weekend, im going to eat loads of sh1t and try and live up to my fat b4stard status,,,

i havent made any progress anyway according to some folks so at least i will continue to be happy


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well flint is home.. but now im in a pickle about what to train and when, so many other cnuts wanting to train with me now and wanting to do different things etc...
> 
> so tonight i cant do legs or chest or shoulders lol but my mates arent doing back there doing legs but i cant do legs cos beany wants to do legs sunday, so i can train back on my own or not train shest cos my mates are doing legs, and Rob wants to do shoulders but now he coming tomorrow which is chest day so etc etc
> 
> fcuk it im stopping at home and not training all weekend, im going to eat loads of sh1t and try and live up to my fat b4stard status,,,
> 
> i havent made any progress anyway according to some folks so at least i will continue to be happy


Fook the rude cvnts into orbit!


----------



## flinty90

just seen this new advert that my man Bigbear is in lol... i think its funny lol






and this was an older one he was in


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Fook the rude cvnts into orbit!


LOL seriously mate i dont give a fcuk what some cnut off here says... there is only one person that i worry about opinion wise and he is sat here typing this fcukin message X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL seriously mate i dont give a fcuk what some cnut off here says... there is only one person that i worry about opinion wise and he is sat here typing this fcukin message X


But he knows fook all i hear,,,,:no:and the ****s thinks he will lose weight eating lots(btw i lost 5lb this week and got more mass) :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening cvnty, what you got your kecks in a twist about?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Juan Sheet is what I imagine Luther to look like on a night on the pull


----------



## biglbs

Assh oles on the DS thread running him down when he is doing well,the cvnts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Assh oles on the DS thread running him down when he is doing well,the cvnts!


Ahh I didn't see how that ended. Fvck em flinty, like you say your opinion is what counts and that thread has shown a lot of people up for cvnts


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Juan Sheet is what I imagine Luther to look like on a night on the pull


I do look rather dapper on a night out


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Assh oles on the DS thread running him down when he is doing well,the cvnts!


They cant run me down bro ( my wings are like a shield of steel )

Been to the gym and slammed a fcukin chesticles workout ...

just hammered 380 grams of sirloin steak with brussels .. and a tbs of penut butter for pudding lol..

i feel good, and now im off to bed soon to make love to my sexy little wife.. ( hope she doesnt stir) pmsl X


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh I didn't see how that ended. Fvck em flinty, like you say your opinion is what counts and that thread has shown a lot of people up for cvnts


Indeed it has

Also,by early next year flinty should be looking the bollox. Fcuk all them,3d abs and all that bollox. Just(the majority of them) a group of brainwashed minions


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Indeed it has
> 
> Also,by early next year flinty should be looking the bollox. Fcuk all them,3d abs and all that bollox. Just(the majority of them) a group of brainwashed minions


lol thanks bro.. lets not bring that thread into the best fcukin journal on the site


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> They cant run me down bro ( my wings are like a shield of steel )
> 
> Been to the gym and slammed a fcukin chesticles workout ...
> 
> just hammered 380 grams of sirloin steak with brussels .. and a tbs of penut butter for pudding lol..
> 
> i feel good, and now im off to bed soon to make love to my sexy little wife.. ( hope she doesnt stir) pmsl X


Good man,fook em and fook everything that was said and fook also shallow appolagies imo may be wrong though...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol thanks bro.. lets not bring that thread into the best fcukin journal on the site


2nd best :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Jura £20 a bottle in asda. Thought u might be interested!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Jura £20 a bottle in asda. Thought u might be interested!


is it superstition mate ??? or just Jura ?? as i dont like the normal one as much for some reason !!! still a good price though if you can get on with it X


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty makes people pooh in their pants in the gym, thought I ought warn you lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> is it superstition mate ??? or just Jura ?? as i dont like the normal one as much for some reason !!! still a good price though if you can get on with it X


Dunno lol, came across it in the paper earlier. I know nothing about either


----------



## biglbs

Morning mighty trench dweller.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof! Boulders later then 

Best try and get more snap down me lol


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty. What's on the agenda today?


----------



## flinty90

MOOORRNIIIING...

Well Ricardo, im first going to work (to the yard) in my own car as i want to get the oil and filter changed, plus i have to look at a RFS as it doesnt seem to be cutting off which yesterday actually ran my battery flat..

then i will come home, do a bit of sorting out of my bag that i took with me this week to bristol, get my jabs at some point and then have a shave (missus doesnt fancy me now i look like a young uncle albert):no:

i will then go to the gym train a couple of my lads, and then wait for @R0BLET so we can train shoulders..

eat all my food , have a shower, go to bed, and wake up ready for saturdays events whatever they may be...

oh and my missus will pick up my son so he is here for when i get back from Gym tonight !!!


----------



## Queenie

Morning back at u flintus!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> MOOORRNIIIING...
> 
> Well Ricardo, im first going to work (to the yard) in my own car as i want to get the oil and filter changed, plus i have to look at a RFS as it doesnt seem to be cutting off which yesterday actually ran my battery flat..
> 
> then i will come home, do a bit of sorting out of my bag that i took with me this week to bristol, get my jabs at some point and then have a shave (missus doesnt fancy me now i look like a young uncle albert):no:
> 
> i will then go to the gym train a couple of my lads, and then wait for @R0BLET so we can train shoulders..
> 
> eat all my food , have a shower, go to bed, and wake up ready for saturdays events whatever they may be...
> 
> oh and my missus will pick up my son so he is here for when i get back from Gym tonight !!!


Sounds like a plan!

Lol at Uncle Albert  Watched a bit of only fools last night funnily enough.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Lol at Uncle Albert  Watched a bit of only fools last night funnily enough.


What time you coming tonight shagger


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> What time you coming tonight shagger


Home at 6, shake, get changed then I'll come through 

6.45/7.00 ish lover !


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Home at 6, shake, get changed then I'll come through
> 
> 6.45/7.00 ish lover !


try and be as early as you can then .... X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> try and be as early as you can then .... X


Will do bro


----------



## 25434

Morning..happy weekend Flinty 

thankgodimanagedashortconcisepostgulp


----------



## TELBOR

Clean cals rule Sir Flinty!

Today so far;

90g Whey and 50g Oats

75g Pasta and 200g Chicken, 50g Whey

Then same again just now inc whey 

And still hungry!

Loving it.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Clean cals rule Sir Flinty!
> 
> Today so far;
> 
> 90g Whey and 50g Oats
> 
> 75g Pasta and 200g Chicken, 50g Whey
> 
> Then same again just now inc whey
> 
> And still hungry!
> 
> Loving it.


Rob i am actualy struggling the last few days but not today,the secret i have found is start eating very early,on fasted cardio days i struggle as no food til 10am,may stop that sh1t,interferes with food:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I agree, get up, get eating!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Rob i am actualy struggling the last few days but not today,the secret i have found is start eating very early,on fasted cardio days i struggle as no food til 10am,may stop that sh1t,interferes with food:laugh:


I'm up at 5.30 Monday-Friday lol.

Sack that shizzle off mate, its winter, dont fast lol.

I'll have another solid meal at 3 ish then a shake with oats before training, then something after training - either chicken or beef 

I've sacked milk off, apart from my morning brew lol and also wheat. Working so far :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I'm up at 5.30 Monday-Friday lol.
> 
> Sack that shizzle off mate, its winter, dont fast lol.
> 
> I'll have another solid meal at 3 ish then a shake with oats before training, then something after training - either chicken or beef
> 
> I've sacked milk off, apart from my morning brew lol and also wheat. Working so far :beer:


I have milk still but not much wheat unless burnt toast w/meal then i am happy,though i weaken here and there as you have seen,mainly i eat very good and yes it bloody works.Your right no more fasted cardio,it is cold lol


----------



## biglbs

The pre and post training meals are the only things i differ from Flints way,i have oats an hour before then some glucose/sugars before/ during training,only a bit,few dates /drink/or orange,then workout followed by dates straight after,10 mins later protein powder the oats/weetabix or similar Gi ,the rest is much the same...old school baby!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> The pre and post training meals are the only things i differ from Flints way,i have oats an hour before then some glucose/sugars before/ during training,only a bit,few dates /drink/or orange,then workout followed by dates straight after,10 mins later protein powder the oats/weetabix or similar Gi ,the rest is much the same...old school baby!


Your not silly mate, must be working so why change what your doing.

I might find something doesn't sit pretty with me, tbh I have felt more lethargic but I've put that down to a new job


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Your not silly mate, must be working so why change what your doing.
> 
> I might find something doesn't sit pretty with me, tbh I have felt more lethargic but I've put that down to a new job


Hows the new job? Must be a strange feeling actually having to do some work this time lol!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Your not silly mate, must be working so why change what your doing.
> 
> I might find something doesn't sit pretty with me, tbh I have felt more lethargic but I've put that down to a new job


That's kind,thanks.

The theory is proven to help shuttle nutrients and an insulin spike seems to be of great use at this time,here for you guys


Insulin is probably the single most important hormone that will make a particular dramatic change to your physique and your health and life span. So what is insulin and how is it affected by the proteins that you consume in your diet? Well, Insulin is a hormone released into the blood by an internal organ called the pancreas. Insulin functions in many ways as an anabolic, or a storage hormone; in fact it's been called the most anabolic hormone. When insulin is released into the bloodstream, it acts to shuttle glucose [carbohydrates], amino acids, and blood fats into the cells of the body. It is actually proteins and carbohydrates that both affect your insulin production. Fat does not stimulate the production of insulin at all as it is digested and absorbed by the human body by a different mechanism. Now, the insulin index actually measures insulin response to a food. So rather than just making the assumption that insulin response is indeed correlated with carbohydrate absorption (such as predicted by the GI scale), researchers decided to go ahead and measure it. And their results were eye opening!

Insulin is very much misunderstood. It is of course a storage hormone. It shuttles nutrients (proteins as amino acids and carbohydrates as glycogen) into places like skeletal muscle tissue. Insulin can be as much an ally as an enemy, when it comes to building muscle and burning bodyfat.

Used together, the GI and II indices can help you plan meals according to your needs (i.e. high or low insulin release). Why would you want high or low insulin release and what affect does protein have on insulin release. For instance, if you're trying to get lean you'll want to keep insulin at bay most of the day except immediately after training when you want to spike it through the roof to shuttle glycogen and protein back into your starved muscles. Maintaining steady and stable, low insulin levels allows the process of fat burning to take place. As soon as insulin levels rise, fat burning grinds to a halt.

What you need to know is that not only do carbohydrate stimulate insulin, so do proteins. And certain proteins can spike insulin through the roof. Whey hydrolysates and specific amino acid combinations are being used in many post workout drink formula's, as when they are mixed with a high insulin carbohydrate blend, they cause a synergistic high insulin response - perfect for shuttling nutrients back into muscle cells for repair and growth.

In terms of fat loss - In this scenario you'd eat a combination of low GI and II foods throughout the day. If, on the other hand, you're trying to bulk up and gain quality muscle, you'll no doubt want to spike insulin several times throughout the day along with a generous helping of protein. Shuttling amino acids into muscle cells. Protein being used as the source of amino acids and nitrogen for muscle growth and the assistance in releasing more insulin.

One of the goals of eating to grow should be to maximize the muscle gain to fat gain ratio. Basically, if you want to pack on the most muscle with the least amount of fat gain. To do this you need to understand which meal combinations to pursue and which to avoid. The foundations of the recommendations in this area are based on the avoidance of a nasty scenario. The worst case scenario for someone trying to pack on muscle while minimizing fat gain is to have high blood levels of carbs, fat, and insulin at the same time. This is deleterious, not only to ones appearance, but to ones health. If you eat carbs, fat and protein all together in a traditional westernised meal, you will of course shuttle some nutrients and amino acids to muscles but generally just cause a rapid release of insulin leading to great fat storage.

Before you make a rash decision and try to eliminate insulin, you must know that insulin is very anabolic. Insulin can be utilised as apposed to abused, and can become one of your most powerful hormones in the endeavour to create a superior athletic physique. Insulin itself is responsible for carb and amino acid delivery to the muscles for recovery and growth. This is why your body is primed to release insulin whenever you digest protein. Bottom line - you need insulin, but you need to control it. And when you eat to promote insulin surges, you've got to be sure that you have the ideal profile of macronutrients in your blood to ensure that this insulin surge leads to muscle gain and not fat gain. This is where meal combinations come into play.

It's well known in the research world that eating carbs and protein together also creates a synergistic insulin release, as discussed above. In the scenario of post workout nutrition and the attempt to harness the anabolic properties of this hormone, that insulin release is just what you want. By having a few meals per day that cause high blood levels of insulin, carbs, and amino acids (as long you don't have chronic high blood levels of insulin all day long), the body tends to become very anabolic, taking up all those carbs and amino acids into the muscle cells for protein and glycogen synthesis. And since there's no excess fat for the fat cells, fat gain is minimized.

Many people will argue that elevation of insulin levels this high is going to prevent the breakdown of fats (lipolysis) even if it does minimise fat storage. This is indeed true. But what people must also understand is that most meals (unless they are of very certain types of protein only) are going to raise insulin levels so that lipolysis is prevented anyway. So protein and carbs raise your insulin past this level, and you should be consuming protein every few hours. A vital lesson.

Taking a step back, the purpose of protein plus fat meals is to provide energy and amino acids without causing large, lipolysis-preventing insulin spikes. In addition, after fatty meals that contain no carbs, the body oxidizes less carbs (more carbs are stored and retained in the muscle as glycogen) and burns more fat for energy. So basically you'll be burning fat for energy and storing carbs in the muscle after such meals.

So in terms of respecting your insulin levels to build muscle and burn fat you should be combining protein and carbs with no fat, especially after training and maybe occassionally throughout the early portion of the day, and eating solely protein and fats at all other times to maintain steady and slow streams of amino acids to be shuttled by moderate insulin release to your muscle cells.


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Hows the new job? Must be a strange feeling actually having to do some work this time lol!


Lol. It's good thanks mate, surprisingly active in it - so no fat a55 worries


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Lol. It's good thanks mate, surprisingly active in it - so no fat a55 worries


Glad it worked out for you mate.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That's kind,thanks.
> 
> The theory is proven to help shuttle nutrients and an insulin spike seems to be of great use at this time,here for you guys


I'll not quote it all, but nice post mate. I get slin and loved the fact when I did it pre workout on am training I'd had 300/400g of protein before 10am pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Well my food today as been this

Meal 1 7.00 am

70 gram whey (with water)

100 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2 - 10:30 am

250 gram basmati - sundried tomato

200 gram chicken breast

100 gram grean beans

Meal 3 1:30 pm

250 gram minced beef

100 gram peas

250 gram basmati rice sundried tomato

Meal 4 will be at 4 pm

same as meal 3

pre workout at 5:30 pm

60 gram oats

70 gram whey

Meal 7 8-8:30 pm

300 gram sirloin steak

100 gram brussels

Pre bed about 10 - 10:30 pm

1 tbspoon Peanut butter

70 gram whey (pro 6)

No milk, no oil, no sugar nothing but the food listed all cooked in its own juice...

blowjob and sex and sleep lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well my food today as been this
> 
> Meal 1 7.00 am
> 
> 70 gram whey (with water)
> 
> 100 gram oats
> 
> 30 gram dried fruit
> 
> Meal 2 - 10:30 am
> 
> 250 gram basmati - sundried tomato
> 
> 200 gram chicken breast
> 
> 100 gram grean beans
> 
> Meal 3 1:30 pm
> 
> 250 gram minced beef
> 
> 100 gram peas
> 
> 250 gram basmati rice sundried tomato
> 
> Meal 4 will be at 4 pm
> 
> same as meal 3
> 
> pre workout at 5:30 pm
> 
> 60 gram oats
> 
> 70 gram whey
> 
> Meal 7 8-8:30 pm
> 
> 300 gram sirloin steak
> 
> 100 gram brussels
> 
> Pre bed about 10 - 10:30 pm
> 
> 1 tbspoon Peanut butter
> 
> 70 gram whey (pro 6)
> 
> No milk, no oil, no sugar nothing but the food listed all cooked in its own juice...
> 
> blowjob and sex and sleep lol !!!


Sod lol. I did some sprouts the other day for work - fooking horrible when I came to eat them pmsl


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well my food today as been this
> 
> No milk, no oil, no sugar nothing but the food listed all cooked in its own juice...
> 
> blowjob and sex and sleep lol !!!


Milk tastes good,bacon tastes good........


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Milk tastes good,bacon tastes good........


yes i agree lol


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Sod lol. I did some sprouts the other day for work - fooking horrible when I came to eat them pmsl


I love the bad farts they give me though. Normally the silent but deadly type! Cant beat dropping a silent bomb and just walking away from somebody and them nearly dieing lol!!

I may be 30 but im still proper childish!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> I love the bad farts they give me though. Normally the silent but deadly type! Cant beat dropping a silent bomb and just walking away from somebody and them nearly dieing lol!!
> 
> I may be 30 but im still proper childish!


i thought brussels where bad mate but tenderstem broccoli fcuked my guts right up smell wise pmsl !! it was awesome


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> i thought brussels where bad mate but tenderstem broccoli fcuked my guts right up smell wise pmsl !! it was awesome


Not really eaten much broccoli so will give it a try. The moment when somebody nearly chokes on a silent fart is priceless so anything like this that ups my game is worth a try!


----------



## TELBOR

Cheers for setting my shoulders on fire 

Decided on salmon mate, no steak in like you pmsl

Roll on back and chest tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Cheers for setting my shoulders on fire
> 
> Decided on salmon mate, no steak in like you pmsl
> 
> Roll on back and chest tomorrow!!!!!


yeah sorry first few things in workout was a bit sporadic bro i had to make them fcukers have it on legs i not trained my boys on legs for weeks bieng away at work....

Had one of them sick though and both walking like cripples lol

my shoulders are fcukin buzzing bro


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah sorry first few things in workout was a bit sporadic bro i had to make them fcukers have it on legs i not trained my boys on legs for weeks bieng away at work....
> 
> Had one of them sick though and both walking like cripples lol
> 
> my shoulders are fcukin buzzing bro


Was fine for me mate. Was funny seeing them pair shuffling out the door :lol:

Mine are nice and pump, walked in and missus is with her mate - both said I look massive?! Good job you wasn't stood behind pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Was fine for me mate. Was funny seeing them pair shuffling out the door :lol:
> 
> Mine are nice and pump, walked in and missus is with her mate - both said I look massive?! Good job you wasn't stood behind pmsl


LOL it was funny standing behind you in the mirror and slightly sticking out either side of your width pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LOL it was funny standing behind you in the mirror and slightly sticking out either side of your width pmsl


Gayest post ever.....


----------



## George-Bean

Im looking forward to legs on Sunday Flintasaurus!

Struggled to get my grub in this evening, just didn't feel hungry, unlike certain cnuts who visit this forum ramming in thousands of calories per day!

Looking forward to shuffling out of your gym myself on Sunday ;-D


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Gayest post ever.....


PMSL yes i posted it and i stand by that post hahaha X


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Im looking forward to legs on Sunday Flintasaurus!
> 
> Struggled to get my grub in this evening, just didn't feel hungry, unlike certain cnuts who visit this forum ramming in thousands of calories per day!
> 
> Looking forward to shuffling out of your gym myself on Sunday ;-D


Just don't let the cvnt stand behind you in the mirror! That's not the kind of limp you want on leg day lol


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> Im looking forward to legs on Sunday Flintasaurus!
> 
> Struggled to get my grub in this evening, just didn't feel hungry, unlike certain cnuts who visit this forum ramming in thousands of calories per day!
> 
> Looking forward to shuffling out of your gym myself on Sunday ;-D


George......... what I witnessed tonight was horrible


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL it was funny standing behind you in the mirror and slightly sticking out either side of your width pmsl


Oi ya cvnt that is my party trick,i used to and have just started to again,i creep up behind them and boom....6'5" 400lb scary thing alert,some guys faces are a pic....


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> George......... what I witnessed tonight was horrible


you on about leg session or me stood behind you pmsl


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oi ya cvnt that is my party trick,i used to and have just started to again,i creep up behind them and boom....6'5" 400lb scary thing alert,some guys faces are a pic....


Fcuk that lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you on about leg session or me stood behind you pmsl


Both lol.

Here's me behind you


----------



## flinty90

to be fair i might not be as big as that big poonds stood behind someone but with my pants around my ankles it fcukin soon sh1ts them up lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> to be fair i might not be as big as that big poonds stood behind someone but with my pants around my ankles it fcukin soon sh1ts them up lol


So that wasn't you hand supporting my back???


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Both lol.
> 
> Here's me behind you
> 
> View attachment 101077


Classic!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> So that wasn't you hand supporting my back???


errrm yes :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Both lol.
> 
> Here's me behind you
> 
> View attachment 101077


you a bit close there werent you bro lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you a bit close there werent you bro lol


Was sniffing you again :lol:

Increases my natural test


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Was sniffing you again :lol:
> 
> Increases my natural test


is that why you were ringing my vest out into your protein shake pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> is that why you were ringing my vest out into your protein shake pmsl


ewwwww

Mind you, I'd still do it if it would make me grow lol


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> ewwwww
> 
> Mind you, I'd still do it if it would make me grow lol


Oh it will fcukin make you grow bro lol...

anyway missus is watching the im a celebrity after show thingy , who is that fcukin hot sexy slightly scruffy looking dirty blonde bit yummmmmy


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you a bit close there werent you bro lol


He was checking out out your lop sided barnet


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> He was checking out out your lop sided barnet


LOl im fcukin having it off tomorrow pmsl im sure its not as bad as it looks on that pic though haha

here this is better


----------



## flinty90

right im off to bed for sex and sleep im really quite tired i might even only manage to cum twice tonight :whistling:

chest and shoulders really feeling good after last 2 sessions..

im feeling positive. looking forward to next 2 days sessions

food has been very good, not feeling as lean as i have been but im not too worried , i think im losing fat off other areas at minute rather than my waist which is fine but obviously not as noticeable to me when looking in mirror..

i have noticed my calves looking more tight and my back is looking a bit less fatty. so i know things are still moving in the right direction...

3 more weeks left of the 12 recomping then will be coming off for 8 - 10 weeks then see where i am at ,, big bear already has stage 2 plans in his head and will be working on a few different things depending upon my goal as i see fit...

i am enjoying this recomp at minute but obviously when gear stops its going to be a different story so things will have to change.... wont say too much at minute but its all looking good X

night guys


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> LOl im fcukin having it off tomorrow pmsl im sure its not as bad as it looks on that pic though haha
> 
> here this is better
> View attachment 101105


looks like there is a lot of muscle under that fat bro ..be nice to see whats there when it comes time to lose 2-3 stone . :thumb:

View attachment 101118


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## Greshie

Replicator said:


> *looks like there is a lot of muscle under that fat bro* ..be nice to see whats there when it comes time to lose 2-3 stone . :thumb:


I thought that too !

Good work Flints xx


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little fountains of awesomeness X


----------



## flinty90

Oh and scales this morning are saying i have lost half a kilo this week....

so down to 109 kg on the dot ...

dammit i need more food pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning! Pair of minging traps here pmsl


----------



## Milky

Morning tw*ts....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Morning tw*ts....


Charming ...Rob and Rep dont deserve that !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Morning tw*ts....


Well I never!

How did you spell beasts wrong mate


----------



## Replicator

R0BLET said:


> Well I never!
> 
> How did you spell beasts wrong mate


Careful Rob, Beast is slang for a peado mg:


----------



## flinty90

Back session Done this morning with robster

CG low pulley row

15,12,10,8,10, dropped weight back to 40 kg and really punched out a smooth 25 reps

straight arm pulldowns

12,12,12

wide grip pulldowns

12,12,12

left back at that ( didnt do lower back as i wanted to save myself for legs tomorrow with beany , plus my upper body is fcuked now lol

Rob hadnt trained chest in a while so he wanted to just hit it a little so did

flat press

20,15,10

pec dec with resistance band

12,12,12

both were fcuked feel really battered ...

my mate text me 10 minutes ago with regard to the leg session i put him through last night, lol his text just said "pure pain" so i presume it hit the spot lol..

bring on the beanflicker...

just eating meal 2 (a bit late) but hey ho...

200 gram potato

250 gram mince beef and 100 gram peas

enjoy rest of your day


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Back session Done this morning with robster
> 
> CG low pulley row
> 
> 15,12,10,8,10, dropped weight back to 40 kg and really punched out a smooth 25 reps
> 
> straight arm pulldowns
> 
> 12,12,12
> 
> wide grip pulldowns
> 
> 12,12,12
> 
> left back at that ( didnt do lower back as i wanted to save myself for legs tomorrow with beany , plus my upper body is fcuked now lol
> 
> Rob hadnt trained chest in a while so he wanted to just hit it a little so did
> 
> flat press
> 
> 20,15,10
> 
> pec dec with resistance band
> 
> 12,12,12
> 
> both were fcuked feel really battered ...
> 
> my mate text me 10 minutes ago with regard to the leg session i put him through last night, lol his text just said "pure pain" so i presume it hit the spot lol..
> 
> bring on the beanflicker...
> 
> just eating meal 2 (a bit late) but hey ho...
> 
> 200 gram potato
> 
> 250 gram mince beef and 100 gram peas
> 
> enjoy rest of your day


Well done ye fvckin big musley hunkasaurus......

Mince and tatties is exactly what I will be having later today for one of my meals m8 ..except wi carrots . wife has peas tho


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Well done ye fvckin big musley hunkasaurus......
> 
> Mince and tatties is exactly what I will be having later today for one of my meals m8 ..except wi carrots . wife has peas tho


cheers maximus replicus lol... tatties and mince fcukin rule... just off out later to have a scout around for mine and beanys sirloin steak for tomorrow.. been to butchers and they only got a couple of pieces that didnt look great...

is £18 per kilo a decent price for sirloin would you guys say ??


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> cheers maximus replicus lol... tatties and mince fcukin rule... just off out later to have a scout around for mine and beanys sirloin steak for tomorrow.. been to butchers and they only got a couple of pieces that didnt look great...
> 
> is £18 per kilo a decent price for sirloin would you guys say ??


yea , I would have thought so


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> cheers maximus replicus lol... tatties and mince fcukin rule... just off out later to have a scout around for mine and beanys sirloin steak for tomorrow.. been to butchers and they only got a couple of pieces that didnt look great...
> 
> is £18 per kilo a decent price for sirloin would you guys say ??


Get the Cnut a cheapy burger from asda,he won't know the difference


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Get the Cnut a cheapy burger from asda,he won't know the difference


mmmm thought about it but missus just come back with 6 big sirloins for £23 mmmmmmm my tea sorted also lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> mmmm thought about it but missus just come back with 6 big sirloins for £23 mmmmmmm my tea sorted also lol


Enjoy those buggers!

Ruined me, hands still shaking lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy those buggers!
> 
> Ruined me, hands still shaking lol


findnout from your butcher prices of sirloin for me bro x


----------



## jimmywst

My local meat hacker charges £15 per kilo...he's a jovial dollop but I always thought he had seen me coming...clearly I was wrong.


----------



## Replicator

jimmywst said:


> My local meat hacker charges £15 per kilo...he's a jovial dollop but I always thought he had seen me coming...clearly I was wrong.


I know a guy who was paying £30 a kilo .....................didnt just see him coming , they sent for him:lol:


----------



## jimmywst

Replicator said:


> I know a guy who was paying £30 a kilo .....................didnt just see him coming , they sent for him:lol:


I'd want needless flirting and a few cheeky winks at that price! At least make the trip worth while


----------



## flinty90

£30 per kilo i would want it wearing a diamond fcukin necklace lol !!


----------



## Replicator

jimmywst said:


> I'd want needless flirting and a few cheeky winks at that price! At least make the trip worth while





flinty90 said:


> £30 per kilo i would want it wearing a diamond fcukin necklace lol !!


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Got MIB 3 to watch on dvd tonight so hoping its a laugh ... my lad will enjoy it im sure ...

got a right craving again for uncut loaf with butter and some really nice raspberry jam mmmmmmmmmm !!!


----------



## luther1

Going to a cracking steak house in Southampton tomorrow eve with Jen,going to have filet,chunky chips and choc cake for pudding. Can't wait


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Going to a cracking steak house in Southampton tomorrow eve with Jen,going to have filet,chunky chips and choc cake for pudding. Can't wait


MMMMMMMMMmm sounds lush mate lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Got MIB 3 to watch on dvd tonight so hoping its a laugh ... my lad will enjoy it im sure ...
> 
> got a right craving again for uncut loaf with butter and some really nice raspberry jam mmmmmmmmmm !!!


Pretty funny tbh mate! Watched it at the cinema.

Bad guy reminds me of Luther pmsl


----------



## jimmywst

Everywhere I stick my nose tonight it's grub, grub, grub.......grrrrr

All set for the Sunday sesh then big fella


----------



## biglbs

Too much chicken that is all...


----------



## George-Bean

Steak, yeah baby ;-D Hope I am in good enough condition to eat it after lol ;-D


----------



## jimmywst

biglbs said:


> Too much chicken that is all...


Blasphemy!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Steak, yeah baby ;-D Hope I am in good enough condition to eat it after lol ;-D


i just cooked 3 of them mate for tea OMG you are in for a treat lol....


----------



## biglbs

jimmywst said:


> Blasphemy!


Try 700grams at once,nothing else,lol


----------



## flinty90

Oh and my back, shoulders and chest are fcukin humming... it may be me that cant walk tomorrow not beany lol although he will actually also be crippled at side of me haha


----------



## jimmywst

biglbs said:


> Try 700grams at once,nothing else,lol


Fooking loon! I'm swallowing 200g a sitting and that's a killer!!! I know I know...I'm a big girl lol


----------



## biglbs

jimmywst said:


> Fooking loon! I'm swallowing 200g a sitting and that's a killer!!! I know I know...I'm a big girl lol


Being a machine i normaly process things easy, but i overfilled the feed tray by 50g,oh well 200g protein in one sitting is ok,just had 6 eggs and ham.


----------



## jimmywst

biglbs said:


> Being a machine i normaly process things easy, but i overfilled the feed tray by 50g,oh well 200g protein in one sitting is ok,just had 6 eggs and ham.


  one sitting you just hit my daily intake, hats off


----------



## biglbs

jimmywst said:


> one sitting you just hit my daily intake, hats off


You cannot build a battlship without metal mate,that is my saying,,,,,


----------



## jimmywst

biglbs said:


> You cannot build a battlship without metal mate,that is my saying,,,,,
> View attachment 101199


 :thumb: best get this kayak in gear then!


----------



## biglbs

jimmywst said:


> :thumb: best get this kayak in gear then!


I take it your natty?Not member of the dark side?


----------



## tyramhall

Good luck tomorrow boys! Looking forward to reading about the carnage!


----------



## jimmywst

Mate I'm a runt lol....natty as they come


----------



## flinty90

im natty


----------



## biglbs

Get on it


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> im natty


Fcuk it. I'm natty too then.


----------



## flinty90

lol nattys rule...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol nattys rule...


----------



## jimmywst

I've seen those natty v's juice vids on you tube.... Never ends pretty :surrender:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im natty


I am 

Anyway, lats are absolutely in bit this morning!

Top of chest is too, feel weak as a kitten!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I am
> 
> Anyway, lats are absolutely in bit this morning!
> 
> Top of chest is too, feel weak as a kitten!


Moan,moan ,moanpmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I am
> 
> Anyway, lats are absolutely in bit this morning!
> 
> Top of chest is too, feel weak as a kitten!


Thats always how you feel ya cnut lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Well just had a mega lay in this morning till half 7 i must have been tired 

i thought MIB 3 was average at best

just going to get breakfast and try to motivate myself ready for beanylicker to arrive about half 9 ... thats if the cnut hasnt decided fcuk it and not coming lol...

i really really really do not feel like doing legs today, and i dont care if thats a man up stop bieng a pussy comment my body feels battered... so to be fair on the serious side of things im daft to be training today. :sad:...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well just had a mega lay in this morning till half 7 i must have been tired
> 
> i thought MIB 3 was average at best
> 
> just going to get breakfast and try to motivate myself ready for beanylicker to arrive about half 9 ... thats if the cnut hasnt decided fcuk it and not coming lol...
> 
> i really really really do not feel like doing legs today, and i dont care if thats a man up stop bieng a pussy comment my body feels battered... so to be fair on the serious side of things im daft to be training today. :sad:...


Tbh it will be counter productive in that case,so you have a dilemma!?!!?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Tbh it will be counter productive in that case,so you have a dilemma!?!!?


maybe for me but george will benefit no end lol


----------



## jimmywst

Going light-er not an option?


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Going light-er not an option?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> maybe for me but george will benefit no end lol


To both your benefits is Pt him mate,you must put your gains first,not others,this game is a selfish sport,Bean is a lovely guy who would love you Pt'ing him one on one,would benefit you both,trains mart old school baby


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> To both your benefits is Pt him mate,you must put your gains first,not others,this game is a selfish sport,Bean is a lovely guy who would love you Pt'ing him one on one,would benefit you both,trains mart old school baby


yes i know bro, and i expect fcukin replicator coming in and also tearing me a new ahole lol... i will talk with beany and like you say as long as i give him the session i have promised then its not so bad if i dont train today... i will be better leaving it till tomorrow and doing my legs then...

X


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


>




Point taken


----------



## biglbs

Reps for thinking and making choices needed for You ,BUT STILL HELPING OTHERS,YOUR A GOOD MAN FLINTS X

A cvnt though


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes i know bro, and i expect fcukin replicator coming in and also tearing me a new ahole lol... i will talk with beany and like you say as long as i give him the session i have promised then its not so bad if i dont train today... i will be better leaving it till tomorrow and doing my legs then...
> 
> X


Ps CHARGE the cvnt £30!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Thats always how you feel ya cnut lol !!!


Agreed 

Still got a PB on Close Grip Row though


----------



## flinty90

Well beanflicker just left... that little fcuker put the effort in today i will give him that, but he definitely wont be fcukin walking well tomorrow pmsl ..

and i didnt train myself took the advice and just trained goody....

made him a sirloin, rice, egg and green beans ..

im just relaxing now for rest of day , and i will train legs tomorrow ..


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Well beanflicker just left... that little fcuker put the effort in today i will give him that, but he definitely wont be fcukin walking well tomorrow pmsl ..
> 
> and i didnt train myself took the advice and just trained goody....
> 
> made him a sirloin, rice, egg and green beans ..
> 
> im just relaxing now for rest of day , and i will train legs tomorrow ..


Poor George!! Looking forward to his posts tomorrow. Got legs myself on Monday and I've learnt to enjoy it. Used to dread leg day but when you start seeing results in them it spurs me on a bit.


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> Well beanflicker just left... that little fcuker put the effort in today i will give him that, but he definitely wont be fcukin walking well tomorrow pmsl ..
> 
> and i didnt train myself took the advice and just trained goody....
> 
> made him a sirloin, rice, egg and green beans ..
> 
> im just relaxing now for rest of day , and i will train legs tomorrow ..


Good news is that he was still walking at all!


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Good news is that he was still walking at all!


very fcukin barely , by the time he has driven home i would love to see him try to get out the car the other end put it that way lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well beanflicker just left... that little fcuker put the effort in today i will give him that, but he definitely wont be fcukin walking well tomorrow pmsl ..
> 
> and i didnt train myself took the advice and just trained goody....
> 
> made him a sirloin, rice, egg and green beans ..
> 
> im just relaxing now for rest of day , and i will train legs tomorrow ..


Who's driving him home lol

Bet he struggles to get out the car! It'll hit him after he's wiped his ar5e tomorrow and realises he can't get off the sh1tter


----------



## jimmywst

R0BLET said:


> Who's driving him home lol
> 
> Bet he struggles to get out the car! It'll hit him after he's wiped his ar5e tomorrow and realises he can't get off the sh1tter


Lets just hope Mrs Bean is understanding

http://raisingolives.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/073.JPG


----------



## flinty90

well today has been nice to chillax.. had some issues with kids to sort out but thats done... food today has been errrrm mmmm will leave it at that ..

onwards to tomorrow lol... will do some legs at gym...

hope beany is ok not heard owt from him since he got out of his car lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well today has been nice to chillax.. had some issues with kids to sort out but thats done... food today has been errrrm mmmm will leave it at that ..
> 
> onwards to tomorrow lol... will do some legs at gym...
> 
> hope beany is ok not heard owt from him since he got out of his car lol !!!


Poor sod is stuck in the bath I bet lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Poor sod is stuck in the bath I bet lol


i think he said he was spending some time with his missus lol cant fault him, but i doubt he will be doing much of the work with her tonight maybe all of the grunting though pmsl !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well today has been nice to chillax.. had some issues with kids to sort out but thats done... food today has been errrrm mmmm will leave it at that ..
> 
> onwards to tomorrow lol... will do some legs at gym...
> 
> hope beany is ok not heard owt from him since he got out of his car lol !!!


'Errrrm MMMMM' that must be a new diet too mate,anything like my insulin pre loaded protein smasher???


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> 'Eeeerm MMMMM' that must be a new diet too mate,anything like my insulin pre loaded protein smasher???


ERRM no lol....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ERRM no lol....


Share the substance of your disgrace so we can all boo you into submission and subsiquent lack of wandering dear fellow......


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Share the substance of your disgrace so we can all boo you into submission and subsiquent lack of wandering dear fellow......


lets just say its been less than perfect , and im a disgrace today lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lets just say its been less than perfect , and im a disgrace today lol...




Coward


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101292
> 
> 
> Coward
> View attachment 101293


Well i never pmsl ok i will stick up my absolute shame im no coward lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i think he said he was spending some time with his missus lol cant fault him, but i doubt he will be doing much of the work with her tonight maybe all of the grunting though pmsl !!!


Pmsl. Yep, he's defo on his back tonight 

Oh, I've had a dozen hob nobs mate! So feel free to pass on your treat


----------



## jimmywst

If it makes you feel any better I just mauled a while peach crumble and tin of ambrosia custard.... After a fvcking huge roast... Needless to say me and myfitnesspal aren't talking today.


----------



## TELBOR

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Yep, he's defo on his back tonight
> 
> Oh, I've had a dozen hob nobs mate! So feel free to pass on your treat


P.S - told ya about the tren PH


----------



## Richie186

6 Yorkshire puddings and 8 roast potatoes with my Sunday dinner. Fcuk it, it's my day off.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well i never pmsl ok i will stick up my absolute shame im no coward lol


Did you get me text Mr No Humour?.....I am about to have a glass o wine,cause i want one,see.....


----------



## flinty90

Ok so food today started great

100 gram oats

70 gram whey

30 gram fruit

trained Goody

250 gram sirloin

150 gram basmati rice

50 gram green beans

goody left

had a craving so

i had a protein shake to try and stave off craving

took son back home to his mums and had a bit of a stressful convo with son and daughter about there conduct

came home

fancied a bag of salt and vineger french fries so had them

that put me on a right spiral of sh1t craving

so i have had

5 crumpets with cheese and butter

half of a big apple crumble with custard

and got a bag of peanut M&M's (i totally blame biglbs for these for mentioning them) not eaten them yet but i will and i will eat the whole bag..

You know what though although its wrong and i feel shameful i am not fcukin bothered today lol . i wouldnt even be suprised if it ends with that.. but i do feel sh1t so im hoping i feel that crap it will put me off now until christmas lol..

In all seriousnous i have had a weak spell and just reiterates to me that i am not perfect at all... and also that maybe i havent quite got rid of the fat bloke that lives within me just yet...

Sorry if i let anyone down ... weakness sucks lol i knew i should have trained today hahaha


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Did you get me text Mr No Humour?.....I am about to have a glass o wine,cause i want one,see.....


sorry mate i dont actually know where my phone is lol probably left the cnut in car in my hastiness to go fetch sh1t to eat lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> P.S - told ya about the tren PH


did you ??? if i had known that i would have gone harder on you training wise ya pussy :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Good man,you must let your hair down mate,it does no harm to do this here and there,i do mini binges sat pm sun pm i enjoy it and i will always do it,this week i have eaten more sh1t than i should have,because i lost 5lbs,what a cvnt a?

But ya know what i am happy,you have done so well,please always say how bad on here so we don't all think your a God,we are all the same ya know.Look what these other cvnts ate!I wou:blowme:ld have repped ya but cannot again yet and hick,just had a glass of wine


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> did you ??? if i had known that i would have gone harder on you training wise ya pussy :tongue:


Lol. Yeah last Saturday, along with other bits 

Yesterday was embarrassing looking back  After first exercise I'd fell off a cliff!

And fcuk the food for today, well deserved anyway!


----------



## biglbs

Most important thing on binge day exceed your protein req and have sh1t near it,it helps many factors,honestly!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good man,you must let your hair down mate,it does no harm to do this here and there,i do mini binges sat pm sun pm i enjoy it and i will always do it,this week i have eaten more sh1t than i should have,because i lost 5lbs,what a cvnt a?
> 
> But ya know what i am happy,you have done so well,please always say how bad on here so we don't all think your a God,we are all the same ya know.Look what these other cvnts ate!I wou:blowme:ld have repped ya but cannot again yet and hick,just had a glass of wine


Mate i would fcukin hate to think that people thought i hid stuff on here to look better... im not about that at all and i have genuinely honestly not cheated at all for 9 weeks apart from the 2 times i have written it on here...

Im way way way to weak to be a god lol i have just been a big bloke that has lost some weight and look better than i did 2 years ago... far from bieng a pro or even far from looking good IMO but i look beter than i used to..

i think what i am trying to come to terms with is if i dont find a balance and have a blowout now and again then i am going to seriously be unhappy the more i resist..

I love the fact that my admission brings out every other fat cnuts guilty little secrets lol..

And i also fcukin love the fact that my boys and girls (you lot) are fcukin grounded and keep me grounded....

#inthisforthelonghaul XXX


----------



## Richie186

We are all human mate. What's the point of being alive if you can't live a little every now and then. X


----------



## PaulB

I had some chips last night, sick of breadcrumbs....


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> We are all human mate. What's the point of being alive if you can't live a little every now and then. X


i know what ya mean bro.. its hard not to feel like i have already done my living though mate the last 17 years lol i have lived a lot and got myself in this state, so now it hits me hard to step back into that mode , its not cos i feel like i shouldnt its cos i feel like i already have and at some point i have to pay the piper.. yes maybe not all in one payment but i struggle to do anything by halves lol...


----------



## flinty90

PaulB said:


> I had some chips last night, sick of breadcrumbs....


lol... what do you have to do now then bro ??? starve yourself for 10 weeks ?? hahaha !!!


----------



## biglbs

Mate i am not accusing you of fook all,i realy like you,perhaps in a gay way too,if you keep kissing me:whistling:

I simply meant tonight mate,tell us all so we feel better too,that is a great thing to do,after all in a perfect BB world none of us would eat any ****,now on glass 2 wine... Enjoy your evening,no regrets just remember back to it tomorrow,you have earnt the rest as well as the next man,like us all...


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> lol... what do you have to do now then bro ??? starve yourself for 10 weeks ?? hahaha !!!


Nah, Im no allowed on the Sunshine bus for a week...ya cvnt:


----------



## flinty90

PaulB said:


> Nah, Im no allowed on the Sunshine bus for a week...ya cvnt:


HAHAHA only kidding matey...

are you on a strict regime diet wise mate ?? how do you deal with cravings or binges (serious question)


----------



## Greshie

Don't be daft Flinty ... the odd packet of M&M's and a dollop of apple crumble is not going to pile all the weight back on you have fought so hard to lose ( as long as you don't go on an M&M bender :lol: ) In fact the odd lapse will do you good as it will focus your mind on getting back on track...


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Don't be daft Flinty ... the odd packet of M&M's and a dollop of apple crumble is not going to pile all the weight back on you have fought so hard to lose ( as long as you don't go on an M&M bender :lol: ) In fact the odd lapse will do you good as it will focus your mind on getting back on track...


thanks gresh....X


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHA only kidding matey...
> 
> are you on a strict regime diet wise mate ?? how do you deal with cravings or binges (serious question)


Yes it's pretty strict. To be honest I dont get many cravings. I've not really had a cheat in over two months. Last night my daughter was sat eating some chips so I thought fvck it, I'm having some. I probably won't cheat again for a while.


----------



## biglbs

PaulB said:


> Yes it's pretty strict. To be honest I dont get many cravings. I've not really had a cheat in over two months. Last night my daughter was sat eating some chips so I thought fvck it, I'm having some. I probably won't cheat again for a while.


Must be the Alpha trainingSee carbs and run.

We all cheat:tongue:


----------



## PaulB

biglbs said:


> Must be the Alpha training
> View attachment 101295
> See carbs and run.
> 
> We all cheat:tongue:


Yeh we do, hence why I had the chips lol. I haven't got a big appetite, and I haven't got a sweet tooth, I think that helps. It's savoury stuff like crisps I go for.


----------



## biglbs

PaulB said:


> Yeh we do, hence why I had the chips lol. I haven't got a big appetite, and I haven't got a sweet tooth, I think that helps. It's savoury stuff like crisps I go for.


Our cheat is betterEat or go home style,glad to hear everyone does some though,i thought you lot were elite?


----------



## 25434

Flinty...you didn't let anyone down. You just had a blip, that is all and the fact that you know it's a blip and you know you'll get back on board is the thing that makes you a winner right? I'm no expert at any of this at all, howver I have lost 4 and a half stone and struggling a lot with the last one due to my inability to stop shoving food im my gob at the weekend so I feel your pain on the "I've let meself down" thing. However, we all know it's the long game don't we?

take this mister... and if anything I've said makes you wanna land one on me, I will just point out that I'm vewwy vewwy short (hobbit size actually)...and will for sure cry like a bebbee.... 

Onwards and upwards Flinty...gorrraaaaaaaahhhhhh....gwaaaan..repeat after me "I'm a liiiiiioooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnn"!!!!!...cough...too much perchance? not enough? over the top? could do with more perzazz? less perhaps?...hummm....errrrmmm.....lemme go and think about it for a bit...might be back later...

orrrrrrrrrrrr....not?:laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan

Do you have any set cheat days Flintster??


----------



## PaulB

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101301
> 
> 
> Our cheat is better
> View attachment 101300
> Eat or go home style,glad to hear everyone does some though,i thought you lot were elite?


I can't speak for anyone else mate but I'm far from elite, I've got a long long way to go. I do my best same as everyone else.


----------



## George-Bean

First things first, Flinty ffs man, you look like a unit, few crumpets n sh1t meh, when you took your shirt off in the gym I thought fek me hope he don't try n bum me Ill never fight that big fooker off! (I didn't think that bit really but its your journal we have to keep it on a downward moral slope). You inspire a lot of people on here mate and your looking good, forget your guilty feelings cos you'll just take two steps forward!

That said, mate thanks for training me today and giving me your time. I utterly loved it, I really wish you lived a stones throw away, the encouragement you give push's the boundary's and I love it, thanks mate, just wish you could have seen me grinning from ear to ear all the way home as I was buzzing.

If anyone here gets an invitation from Flinty do not under any circumstances turn it down!


----------



## jimmywst

A cheeky little bit of what you fancy keeps you sane in my book...

I guess the same goes for food 

In all honesty that one "fvck it" moment keeps me on a leash for a good couple of weeks.


----------



## luther1

I wish I could put a couple of links up, but the first one would be from the nutty professor when he goes Into the shop to buy some spandex because he's thin now and the second would be from dodgeball,when the credits come up at the end and lafleur is fat again eating m&m's.


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Do you have any set cheat days Flintster??


No mate i have no planned cheat days per se' ..

what Bigbear wanted me to do is think long and hard about what i wanted out of a cheat , the easy way (eating something slightly different to my normal diet but with pretty similair values ) and recover quicker

or an all out half a day off in which i pig out and take about 4-5 days to recover from lol.

i am ok to have a cheat meal every couple of weeks but if i felt like i was having one each week bigbear wanted to know about it as something isnt right X

I text bigbear tonight to tell him of my shame lol , he just said we all fall off the horse, its how fast we get back on it that counts... so as i will be back on it tomorrow i will be happy enough !!!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> First things first, Flinty ffs man, you look like a unit, few crumpets n sh1t meh, when you took your shirt off in the gym I thought fek me hope he don't try n bum me Ill never fight that big fooker off! (I didn't think that bit really but its your journal we have to keep it on a downward moral slope). You inspire a lot of people on here mate and your looking good, forget your guilty feelings cos you'll just take two steps forward!
> 
> That said, mate thanks for training me today and giving me your time. I utterly loved it, I really wish you lived a stones throw away, the encouragement you give push's the boundary's and I love it, thanks mate, just wish you could have seen me grinning from ear to ear all the way home as I was buzzing.
> 
> If anyone here gets an invitation from Flinty do not under any circumstances turn it down!


thanks mate, you know something even though i felt battered and bruised today at the gym from my last 3 days sessions, your enthusiasm and hunger for it actually made me want to train with you today, there is a lot to be said for someone that puts the effort in without questioning just doing..

thats why i have massive respect for any fcuker regardless of p1ss taking or the little snide comments we all make of anyone that is getting there a55 out there and smashing it to bits, it takes a fcukin bit of grit to drag yourself to a gym and smash it each session just cos you fcukin enjoy feeling alive !!!!


----------



## flinty90

and let me add ANYONE that wishes to come and train with me or train me etc or happy for me to train with them at there gym (getting there permitting) i am and would be very pleased to accomodate or actually come and let you put me through my paces too !!! i fcukin love it !!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> No mate i have no planned cheat days per se' ..
> 
> what Bigbear wanted me to do is think long and hard about what i wanted out of a cheat , the easy way (eating something slightly different to my normal diet but with pretty similair values ) and recover quicker
> 
> or an all out half a day off in which i pig out and take about 4-5 days to recover from lol.
> 
> i am ok to have a cheat meal every couple of weeks but if i felt like i was having one each week bigbear wanted to know about it as something isnt right X
> 
> I text bigbear tonight to tell him of my shame lol , he just said we all fall off the horse, its how fast we get back on it that counts... so as i will be back on it tomorrow i will be happy enough !!!


One of the best things about having a mentor is receiving advice from someone above your level like that to set your mind at ease. Yea I think every week is excessive if your looking to make big steps physique wise unless you have a stupidly good metabolism or a genetic disposition towards being leaner but it sounds like you don't fall off the diet very often especially since starting with your coach.

Where abouts are you from?


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> One of the best things about having a mentor is receiving advice from someone above your level like that to set your mind at ease. Yea I think every week is excessive if your looking to make big steps physique wise unless you have a stupidly good metabolism or a genetic disposition towards being leaner but it sounds like you don't fall off the diet very often especially since starting with your coach.
> 
> Where abouts are you from?


No mate i have had 2 cheat half days in 9 weeks so not too bad, everything else is bang on the money..

im in nottinghamshire mate !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> and let me add ANYONE that wishes to come and train with me or train me etc or happy for me to train with them at there gym (getting there permitting) i am and would be very pleased to accomodate or actually come and let you put me through my paces too !!! i fcukin love it !!


You know it's on mate,when your here or next year in Manchester with Milkman or perhaps your end,but for sure,


----------



## flinty90

ok with regard to eating big and getting large , this post is from another forum but well worth a read

This post is for everyone in this forum--its very important to read over--VERY IMPORTANT. Want to know the average trainee that comes to me? He is 35-45 years old and after 10-15 years of lifting weighs 175 to 210lbs. He looks at me as the guy that somehow can pull a bunny out of a hat and make him that 250lb ripped bodybuilder walking the streets.... where he couldnt even get close to that level by himself. He is scrambling around because he doesnt want to get to 50 years old never feeling what it was like to walk thru a crowd and people gawk, stare, and point because he is a damn good bodybuilder. Well what the hell have you been doing all these years?!?!?! You should of put in your f*^&ing dues like the rest of us. These same guys think Im a miracle worker that can somehow add 80lbs of muscle mass on their frame while losing 30lbs of fat while keeping incredibly lean thruout the journey to get there. Well guess what? YOU ****ED UP. Want to know the fastest way to walk around at 250 ripped--THE ABSOLUTELY G'DAMN FASTEST WAY TO GET THERE? TAKE 2 YEARS AND EAT HUGE AMOUNTS OF FOOD, AND TRAIN WITH BRUTALLY HEAVY WEIGHTS, AND BECOME A BIG FAT OFFENSIVE LINEMAN LOOKING GUY AT 330LBS....AND NO IT WONT BE PRETTY...AT ALL. MOST OF ALL DONT DO ANYTHING THAT COULD POSSIBLY EVEN IMPEDE THE SLIGHTEST IN MUSCLE MASS GAIN. Just eat copious amounts of food (up to 500-600 grams of protein) and bring your bodyweight up the charts which will allow you leverage and strength gains to allow you use the incredible weights you have to use in the gym to accomplish this. Then after being at that level for density reasons for awhile, you can slowly take it down and I mean slowly and most likely have the most muscle mass gain your genetics allowed in that time frame. That is the probably the fastest way in the shortest time to get there. But definitely not the most desirable but truth is truth. Am i recommending that approach--HELL NO, but if we are talking about getting this done as fast as humanly possible then I have to be blunt. Noone wants to look like a fat slob even if it means the end result will be much closer to their ideal. And these guys 35-45 years old want me to keep them pretty boy lean and wave the magic wand and make them into Milos Sarcev after they pretty much just wasted 10-15 years of training.

I dont like using myself for an example but I will here. I started training at about 20 at 137lbs and predominantly spent the next 15 years eating tremendous amounts of food, training with very heavy weights but keeping active so I am at a leaness I personally am satisfied with. I topped out at about 303lbs and but currently hang around 283-288 because thats what I like to be at. I put my dues in here. I might jump in a show if time allows but because of my schedule currently we will have to see how that works out. Mainly Im looking forward to the day I can kind of relax and not push the limits like I have all these years. The 6 meals a day every day, and the war with the logbook along with lugging around 285-300lbs sometimes becomes very tedious. I go to bed at nite thinking exactly what Im going to do and what all this hard work will easily allow myself to do when I decide to crank the dial downward. Cardio will be done 6 times a week for health and bodyfat reasons and that will take priority.

Back to the subject on hand here. So what will all this hard work for the past 15 years allow me to do? I'm in my mid 30's now so for the rest of my 30's and thru my 40' and 50's i can pretty much walk around at 250lbs hard as a rock at a very low bodyfat percentage. Ive set myself up so that will be very very easy. I actually have to do much less than everything I do now (except cardio) to be there. Ill use guys in this forum for examples, Inhuman and massive G are both around 5'9", 5'10" and are offseason 280 to 300. They have spent the time and food consumption and paid their dues to get there. Massive G I believe is mid 30's and Inhuman is early 40's I believe. Both these guys will be able to crank this down and enjoy walking around with full abs, hard as granite with veins everywhere at 240-260lbs. They have set themselves up and paid their dues in their 20's and 30's to do that. You guys that are 35-45 years old who want this but weigh 175-210lbs are playing catchup and are so behind the race its sad. My point of this post is to get guys in their early 20's to think, to get guys who just blew 10 years of training who are in their 30's to think, and to get guys who just blew 10-15 years of training who are in their 40's to think. Am I advising bulking up? No that was a hypothetical example. Im advising you get your freaking head on straight if you want this so bad. That means extreme food intake pronto, with the heaviest weights in good form that you can use progressively, extreme stretching and enough cardio (and bodyfat protocols) that it keeps you at a leaness your satisfied with as you get dramatically larger. This sport isnt unlike a career. You have to set yourself up early so you can be right where you want to be late. Theres alot of you guys 35-45 years old in this forum, some that I even train, that think they want it but really dont have what it takes to go get it. I see it in their workouts they send me (they take the easy comfortable road never pushing the limits) and for those that I dont train I sometimes see it in your posts---you just dont have what it takes. I can only provide a guide to get there, I cant create an inner drive for you.

You have to start thinking in terms of point B from point A. Do you really think that eating 3000 calories with 225 grams of protein and doing the Weider "confusion training principle" to keep your body offguard will somehow magically make your 175lbs into 250lbs of rock granite monstrosity? Every year of training is so damn important. If you just trained for a whole year and only gained 2lbs of muscle mass, you just pretty much wasted a productive year of training--its gone--its lost and you arent getting that year back. Three weeks ago I was contacted by someone in his early 40's who had been lifting for many years, weighed about 170lbs and showed me a picture of Geir Borgan Paulsen and said thats what he wanted to look like and can i get him there?!. Laughable. Geir Borgan Paulsen is 50 years old and looks freaking phenomenal. He is a tiny bit (and i mean every so slightly tiny bit smaller) than he was when he competed in his 30's. Instead of wasting years and years of lifting getting absolutely nowhere, Geir spent his 20's and 30's eating huge amounts of food and training with heavy heavy weights so that he could walk around all thru his 30's, 40's and now 50 years old jacked to the hilt. Not many people have a better front double biceps than Geir no matter what age they are.....here he is http://www.nutritionoutlet.nu/galler...02/borgan.html

What Im hoping to relay to you slackers and dreamers that are in this forum is that you have to put your time in and pay your dues in this sport. Your 2-3lbs gain a year arent going to get it done so unless you want to get to 55 years old and look back and think "wow besides the people I told and myself, noone even knew I was a bodybuilder and I never made it"....you better get your ass in gear and your head on right and get this done now. Gaining fat is easy but if you never lifted how long would it take for you to gain 80lbs of fat from 175 to 255lbs? Probably a year and you would have to forcefeed yourself to get there. Just think how long it takes to put on 80lbs of muscle mass which is an extremely "hard to come by" commodity. This sport is about extremes--using weights you havent used previously, taking in amounts of food to build greater muscle mass-in amounts you never have done previously, and GETTING THE CARDIO DONE to keep you at an acceptable offseason training bodyfat that keeps you happy. Get your act together and think this all out or quit your complaining and dreaming and take up tennis.'


----------



## biglbs

Excatly!Great work


----------



## PaulB

That's me fu cked then, where's the golf clubs...


----------



## George-Bean

Right, after reading that I am gonna stuff my face. ;-D


----------



## Enjoy1

Motivational stuff Hun...

Well said xx


----------



## PaulB

Enjoy1 said:


> Motivational stuff Hun...
> 
> Well said xx


You're looking well in your avi:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

PaulB said:


> You're looking well in your avi:thumbup1:


LOL sneaky bro ( i like it lol ) x


----------



## biglbs

I tried to say this earlier,make sure protein is there with good food and if your gonna have the odd bad day,it no matter,unless your gettin on a stage anytime soon,slow but deliberate fat loss coupled to recomp gains,time proven gains.Enjoy life.


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> LOL sneaky bro ( i like it lol ) x


I try to be subtle, don't want to be like Scoobs do I lol..


----------



## flinty90

PaulB said:


> I try to be subtle, don't want to be like Scoobs do I lol..


PMSL fcukin scoobs will be sat ouside her house fcukin scoping it out with his bino's lol


----------



## tonyc74

I've read that dog crap post plenty of times just don't get big for the sake of it if I are going to eat sh1t loads then do it at the right time and put those calories into he weights u lift...not aimed at u flinty u know bear will look after u! Just for anyone else thinking stuffing your face is a way to get fat not bigger muscles if your not careful especially non assisted!


----------



## flinty90

tonyc74 said:


> I've read that dog crap post plenty of times just don't get big for the sake of it if I are going to eat sh1t loads then do it at the right time and put those calories into he weights u lift...not aimed at u flinty u know bear will look after u! Just for anyone else thinking stuffing your face is a way to get fat not bigger muscles if your not careful especially non assisted!


No probs matey.. and yes there is a certain sharpness to the post that obviously requires some common sense to read between the lines, but the sentiments i feel are definitely true, and it it a lot to ask when you get older to then start wanting to make the change ..

Good point you make though bro and definitely worth having a sensible approach to making sure your using the calories to there best advantage


----------



## tonyc74

flinty90 said:


> No probs matey.. and yes there is a certain sharpness to the post that obviously requires some common sense to read between the lines, but the sentiments i feel are definitely true, and it it a lot to ask when you get older to then start wanting to make the change ..
> 
> Good point you make though bro and definitely worth having a sensible approach to making sure your using the calories to there best advantage


Exactly mate it's the common sense bit and keeping body fat in check no problems in adding body ft just no need to o over the top on of my problems was using the excuse that bulking meant I could eat all manner of sh1t.

It's a good motivational post though


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No probs matey.. and yes there is a certain sharpness to the post that obviously requires some common sense to read between the lines, but the sentiments i feel are definitely true, and it it a lot to ask when you get older to then start wanting to make the change ..
> 
> Good point you make though bro and definitely worth having a sensible approach to making sure your using the calories to there best advantage


Without assistance is a folly unless your very careful.Defo,on the darkside fish boil in a better kettle.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> ok with regard to eating big and getting large , this post is from another forum but well worth a read
> 
> This post is for everyone in this forum--its very important to read over--VERY IMPORTANT. Want to know the average trainee that comes to me? He is 35-45 years old and after 10-15 years of lifting weighs 175 to 210lbs. He looks at me as the guy that somehow can pull a bunny out of a hat and make him that 250lb ripped bodybuilder walking the streets.... where he couldnt even get close to that level by himself. He is scrambling around because he doesnt want to get to 50 years old never feeling what it was like to walk thru a crowd and people gawk, stare, and point because he is a damn good bodybuilder. Well what the hell have you been doing all these years?!?!?! You should of put in your f*^&ing dues like the rest of us. These same guys think Im a miracle worker that can somehow add 80lbs of muscle mass on their frame while losing 30lbs of fat while keeping incredibly lean thruout the journey to get there. Well guess what? YOU ****ED UP. Want to know the fastest way to walk around at 250 ripped--THE ABSOLUTELY G'DAMN FASTEST WAY TO GET THERE? TAKE 2 YEARS AND EAT HUGE AMOUNTS OF FOOD, AND TRAIN WITH BRUTALLY HEAVY WEIGHTS, AND BECOME A BIG FAT OFFENSIVE LINEMAN LOOKING GUY AT 330LBS....AND NO IT WONT BE PRETTY...AT ALL. MOST OF ALL DONT DO ANYTHING THAT COULD POSSIBLY EVEN IMPEDE THE SLIGHTEST IN MUSCLE MASS GAIN. Just eat copious amounts of food (up to 500-600 grams of protein) and bring your bodyweight up the charts which will allow you leverage and strength gains to allow you use the incredible weights you have to use in the gym to accomplish this. Then after being at that level for density reasons for awhile, you can slowly take it down and I mean slowly and most likely have the most muscle mass gain your genetics allowed in that time frame. That is the probably the fastest way in the shortest time to get there. But definitely not the most desirable but truth is truth. Am i recommending that approach--HELL NO, but if we are talking about getting this done as fast as humanly possible then I have to be blunt. Noone wants to look like a fat slob even if it means the end result will be much closer to their ideal. And these guys 35-45 years old want me to keep them pretty boy lean and wave the magic wand and make them into Milos Sarcev after they pretty much just wasted 10-15 years of training.
> 
> I dont like using myself for an example but I will here. I started training at about 20 at 137lbs and predominantly spent the next 15 years eating tremendous amounts of food, training with very heavy weights but keeping active so I am at a leaness I personally am satisfied with. I topped out at about 303lbs and but currently hang around 283-288 because thats what I like to be at. I put my dues in here. I might jump in a show if time allows but because of my schedule currently we will have to see how that works out. Mainly Im looking forward to the day I can kind of relax and not push the limits like I have all these years. The 6 meals a day every day, and the war with the logbook along with lugging around 285-300lbs sometimes becomes very tedious. I go to bed at nite thinking exactly what Im going to do and what all this hard work will easily allow myself to do when I decide to crank the dial downward. Cardio will be done 6 times a week for health and bodyfat reasons and that will take priority.
> 
> Back to the subject on hand here. So what will all this hard work for the past 15 years allow me to do? I'm in my mid 30's now so for the rest of my 30's and thru my 40' and 50's i can pretty much walk around at 250lbs hard as a rock at a very low bodyfat percentage. Ive set myself up so that will be very very easy. I actually have to do much less than everything I do now (except cardio) to be there. Ill use guys in this forum for examples, Inhuman and massive G are both around 5'9", 5'10" and are offseason 280 to 300. They have spent the time and food consumption and paid their dues to get there. Massive G I believe is mid 30's and Inhuman is early 40's I believe. Both these guys will be able to crank this down and enjoy walking around with full abs, hard as granite with veins everywhere at 240-260lbs. They have set themselves up and paid their dues in their 20's and 30's to do that. You guys that are 35-45 years old who want this but weigh 175-210lbs are playing catchup and are so behind the race its sad. My point of this post is to get guys in their early 20's to think, to get guys who just blew 10 years of training who are in their 30's to think, and to get guys who just blew 10-15 years of training who are in their 40's to think. Am I advising bulking up? No that was a hypothetical example. Im advising you get your freaking head on straight if you want this so bad. That means extreme food intake pronto, with the heaviest weights in good form that you can use progressively, extreme stretching and enough cardio (and bodyfat protocols) that it keeps you at a leaness your satisfied with as you get dramatically larger. This sport isnt unlike a career. You have to set yourself up early so you can be right where you want to be late. Theres alot of you guys 35-45 years old in this forum, some that I even train, that think they want it but really dont have what it takes to go get it. I see it in their workouts they send me (they take the easy comfortable road never pushing the limits) and for those that I dont train I sometimes see it in your posts---you just dont have what it takes. I can only provide a guide to get there, I cant create an inner drive for you.
> 
> You have to start thinking in terms of point B from point A. Do you really think that eating 3000 calories with 225 grams of protein and doing the Weider "confusion training principle" to keep your body offguard will somehow magically make your 175lbs into 250lbs of rock granite monstrosity? Every year of training is so damn important. If you just trained for a whole year and only gained 2lbs of muscle mass, you just pretty much wasted a productive year of training--its gone--its lost and you arent getting that year back. Three weeks ago I was contacted by someone in his early 40's who had been lifting for many years, weighed about 170lbs and showed me a picture of Geir Borgan Paulsen and said thats what he wanted to look like and can i get him there?!. Laughable. Geir Borgan Paulsen is 50 years old and looks freaking phenomenal. He is a tiny bit (and i mean every so slightly tiny bit smaller) than he was when he competed in his 30's. Instead of wasting years and years of lifting getting absolutely nowhere, Geir spent his 20's and 30's eating huge amounts of food and training with heavy heavy weights so that he could walk around all thru his 30's, 40's and now 50 years old jacked to the hilt. Not many people have a better front double biceps than Geir no matter what age they are.....here he is http://www.nutritionoutlet.nu/galler...02/borgan.html
> 
> What Im hoping to relay to you slackers and dreamers that are in this forum is that you have to put your time in and pay your dues in this sport. Your 2-3lbs gain a year arent going to get it done so unless you want to get to 55 years old and look back and think "wow besides the people I told and myself, noone even knew I was a bodybuilder and I never made it"....you better get your ass in gear and your head on right and get this done now. Gaining fat is easy but if you never lifted how long would it take for you to gain 80lbs of fat from 175 to 255lbs? Probably a year and you would have to forcefeed yourself to get there. Just think how long it takes to put on 80lbs of muscle mass which is an extremely "hard to come by" commodity. This sport is about extremes--using weights you havent used previously, taking in amounts of food to build greater muscle mass-in amounts you never have done previously, and GETTING THE CARDIO DONE to keep you at an acceptable offseason training bodyfat that keeps you happy. Get your act together and think this all out or quit your complaining and dreaming and take up tennis.'


Thats all fine but the following has to be remember too

You just don't add muscle at extreme rates.

If you started out at 15 years old and 150lbs, and converted just 10 GRAMS of protein to new muscle each day. (10 grams out of the 100's that you eat) You would be almost 400lbs of pure shredded mass in your mid 30's.

Obviously, there are no contest ready 400lb bodybuilders, so it is safe to assume that even the "easiest gainers" out there are converting much less than 10g of protein to new muscle each day.

The advice for hard gainers is to be diligent and consistent. Creating the potential for even 1 additional gram of protein to be converted to muscle protein each day will amount to MASSIVE gains over time.

Gains while on ASS and bulking

Please remember this, water and fat make up most of it and I think this is where people get a bit confused. You can jam down the calories and what your body does not need will very easily turn the extra cals into fat ......Muscle on the other hand has to be built ...this is a whole different story and complex process.

Once you diet back down to exactly the same BF% as you started out thats your gains in lean muscle...and then comes the next reality check ..you gotta hold on to them!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Some good post last off 

Have a good session later on Flinty!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Some good post last off
> 
> Have a good session later on Flinty!


yes i will try too lol. legs it will be...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes i will try too lol. legs it will be...


Try?! Try!! You put those crumpets to good work ya here me!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Try?! Try!! You put those crumpets to good work ya here me!


lol sorry Boss.. i was actually thinking if i didnt train today either it still wouldnt be such a bad thing :blush:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol sorry Boss.. i was actually thinking if i didnt train today either it still wouldnt be such a bad thing :blush:


Did lifting the weights on and off the bar for George tire you out? :lol:

Na that's fair enough mate, rest is king!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Did lifting the weights on and off the bar for George tire you out? :lol:
> 
> Na that's fair enough mate, rest is king!


HAHAH yeah bro i think it was spotting the cnut that tired me out pmsl ...(joke)

nah seriously my body still feels hammered so maybe another rest day would be wise (not that i want to im gagging to train legs) but sensible approach i really should rest another day !!

might even go out on bike today for an hour


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> HAHAH yeah bro i think it was spotting the cnut that tired me out pmsl ...(joke)
> 
> nah seriously my body still feels hammered so maybe another rest day would be wise (not that i want to im gagging to train legs) but sensible approach i really should rest another day !!
> 
> might even go out on bike today for an hour


Annoying isn't it when you really want to train but know you have to hold back another day. Still we all know its for the best, actually doing it, well that's another story!

Bike would be good, bit of cv and fresh air.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> HAHAH yeah bro i think it was spotting the cnut that tired me out pmsl ...(joke)
> 
> nah seriously my body still feels hammered so maybe another rest day would be wise (not that i want to im gagging to train legs) but sensible approach i really should rest another day !!
> 
> might even go out on bike today for an hour


You and me both i feel tired,Cns is going down,so will rest up i think,all the signs are there but i am early in course so a few extra days before going on makes sense.


----------



## flinty90

well i decided to come to the gym and get legs out the way. so just psyching myself up waiting for my training partner to get ready lol. lets kill them...


----------



## flinty90

and diet has been back on the money today.. Big bear text me first thing to make sure i was well and truly back on the horse lol... i will try to go without a whole half day blowout again now till christmas.. but will probs have a treat in a couple of weeks to keep me ticking over !!!


----------



## flinty90

i did post FCUKKKIN OUUCH about my legs session , me and mate rolling around gym floor like crippled fcukin turtles lol... Legs are soo painfull but so fcukin gorgeously addictive to train lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i did post FCUKKKIN OUUCH about my legs session , me and mate rolling around gym floor like crippled fcukin turtles lol... Legs are soo painfull but so fcukin gorgeously addictive to train lol...


Funny mate


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> i did post FCUKKKIN OUUCH about my legs session , me and mate rolling around gym floor like crippled fcukin turtles lol... Legs are soo painfull but so fcukin gorgeously addictive to train lol...


I hope you puke after what you did to me lol.


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> I hope you puke after what you did to me lol.


Haha brilliant, gratuity at its finest


----------



## George-Bean

I thought I was gonna have to get the wife to bring me a bottle to p1ss in when I was in bed this morning, fortunately once I got up an moving it was better ;-D


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> I thought I was gonna have to get the wife to bring me a bottle to p1ss in when I was in bed this morning, fortunately once I got up an moving it was better ;-D


On a brighter note that situation could have been ALOT worse!! Unless you got a dog to take the rap *cough*


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys. just been trying to get a bit of sleep as im at work in half hour up on m62 on nights so whilst your all tucked up cosy in bed i will be on side of motorway drilling like a loon in fcukin freezing cold..

but seeing as i dont get left alone from messages from @R0BLET and Fcukin beany lol i havent managed to sleep at all !!

anyway i know im going to struggle tonight as leg pain kicks in even more lol... im dreading it...


----------



## luther1

Pansy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Pansy


Flintys work stories are getting worse than fatty and his back to back 28 hour shifts all at night with no breaks


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Pansy


Suck my c0ck pretty boy.. your fcukin day is ruined if the steamed face towel in your gym toilet is cooled down too much pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Flintys work stories are getting worse than fatty and his back to back 28 hour shifts all at night with no breaks


and you can shut up ya pasty skinned cnut ..... havent you got fcukin vream eggs to eat and post a coment about them in your thread to get that pathetic post count up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys. just been trying to get a bit of sleep as im at work in half hour up on m62 on nights so whilst your all tucked up cosy in bed i will be on side of motorway drilling like a loon in fcukin freezing cold..
> 
> but seeing as i dont get left alone from messages from @R0BLET and Fcukin beany lol i havent managed to sleep at all !!
> 
> anyway i know im going to struggle tonight as leg pain kicks in even more lol... im dreading it...


Sorry, bet you was having a wet dream about me anyway lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sorry, bet you was having a wet dream about me anyway lol


well as i never finished it i will never knoq how tight you feel.. well in my dreams anyway . in real life your a55 is baggy as a fcukin clowns pocket.. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well as i never finished it i will never knoq how tight you feel.. well in my dreams anyway . in real life your a55 is baggy as a fcukin clowns pocket.. x


Bloody well isn't pmsl had a massive sh1t earlier, felt like I was pushing Luther out - around 4lb in weight


----------



## Queenie

Bad times flintus  only one week right? You'll be back to normal soon... Training hard and eating well 

Chin up.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Bad times flintus  only one week right? You'll be back to normal soon... Training hard and eating well
> 
> Chin up.


1week ???


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> 1week ???


Sorry I thought that's what u posted but obviously not?!

Leaving now!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry I thought that's what u posted but obviously not?!
> 
> Leaving now!!


lol no need to leave i just wondered what you were referencing with 1 week ?? you mean at work messing about ??


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> lol no need to leave i just wondered what you were referencing with 1 week ?? you mean at work messing about ??


On nights yes


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> On nights yes


sorted lol...


----------



## biglbs

That was easy guys


----------



## George-Bean

Let me know when your about to go to sleep next time buddy, Ill ring round and be on the forums to let everyone know your ready to receive calls, texts and visitors ;-D


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Let me know when your about to go to sleep next time buddy, Ill ring round and be on the forums to let everyone know your ready to receive calls, texts and visitors ;-D


Did that himself earlier just before i texted


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> sorted lol...


Thank u


----------



## flinty90

make sure all you cnuts i have numbers for or whqtsapp leave your phones on silent tonight cos im ringing you all at 3.4,5,6 am lol dont forget im on nights my lovelies xx


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> make sure all you cnuts i have numbers for or whqtsapp leave your phones on silent tonight cos im ringing you all at 3.4,5,6 am lol dont forget im on nights my lovelies xx


Half 4 for me please. I need a shake and p!ss then


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Half 4 for me please. I need a shake and p!ss then


no probs bro i knownyou will have my pic as a screensaver on your phone so im always the person you see first everyday. just like roblet is first person i speak to everydqy lol even before missus wakes up haha x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> no probs bro i knownyou will have my pic as a screensaver on your phone so im always the person you see first everyday. just like roblet is first person i speak to everydqy lol even before missus wakes up haha x


About 5.30 for me please xxx


----------



## Richie186

Phone me at 3am mate and put your phone on speaker. Ill be balls deep in the mrs about then and you could shout done encouragement. Kind of a sexual spot.


----------



## jimmywst

Richie186 said:


> Phone me at 3am mate and put your phone on speaker. Ill be balls deep in the mrs about then and you could shout done encouragement. Kind of a sexual spot.


:rofl:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Phone me at 3am mate and put your phone on speaker. Ill be balls deep in the mrs about then and you could shout done encouragement. Kind of a sexual spot.


You got to wait for her to pass out mate?? :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Yes mate. Takes her about three minutes for her to wake up. I'm usually done by then.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

PMSL.

Nights flinty, it isnt too bad tbh you get used to it, i mainly work from 9pm-2-3am


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> PMSL.
> 
> Nights flinty, it isnt too bad tbh you get used to it, i mainly work from 9pm-2-3am


24hour McDonalds round your way then?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> 24hour McDonalds round your way then?


no mate, 24 hour kebab shop.

Close tho!


----------



## flinty90

well guys got to go we are on. one thing i like about my job is seeing a motorway as busy as m62 totally closed and empty just for us lol.. night guys x


----------



## George-Bean

Be safe brethrin, if I see anyone walking at the side of the motorway like Douglas Bader I'll give you a toot!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well guys got to go we are on. one thing i like about my job is seeing a motorway as busy as m62 totally closed and empty just for us lol.. night guys x


Shame Busa could not go a?


----------



## flinty90

well i dont believe it lol.. jobs been stopped in first 3 minutes . we have catted our dig area an vthere are 2 fcukin big cables that arent showing on permits lol. so looks like we might be home early tonight pmsl keerchingggg .. money for old rope x


----------



## luther1

Jammy [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Jammy [email protected]


X2

Morning though


----------



## Replicator

you cunning monkey

morning by the way


----------



## Richie186

Nice one!! Morning mate.


----------



## flinty90

hey minge slappers.. well we stopped last night and did some welding so i got in bed about 3 am. was tempted to text the fcuk out of you all but im just toooo jice lol.. nice raxing day today house to myself so will be pulling myself around a bit later. then gym tonight for some beasting on chest ... my legs feel awkward today lol..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hey minge slappers.. well we stopped last night and did some welding so i got in bed about 3 am. was tempted to text the fcuk out of you all but im just toooo jice lol.. nice raxing day today house to myself so will be pulling myself around a bit later. then gym tonight for some beasting on chest ... my legs feel awkward today lol..


My phone is off at night

MORNING MUD DWELLING MUSCLE.


----------



## flinty90

do you guys when you have house to yourself and wake up with a raging horn on play a game of how long you can tease yourself but not actually w4nk off pmsl.. (just wondering ) not that im doing that right now :whistling:


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> do you guys when you have house to yourself and wake up with a raging horn on play a game of how long you can tease yourself but not actually w4nk off pmsl.. (just wondering ) not that im doing that right now :whistling:


Yep! Think my record is 4 minutes though. A poor effort I admit


----------



## biglbs

Something to play whilst ya do


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Yep! Think my record is 4 minutes though. A poor effort I admit


****er,flinty will be back on here in 20 seconds all done..


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Yep! Think my record is 4 minutes though. A poor effort I admit


I'd say that's a good effort lol


----------



## biglbs

Cvnt won't post till tonight now:tongue:


----------



## Richie186

I reckon he's having a posh w4nk. Hand covered in baby oil, index finger nudging his ring piece and crocodile clips on his nipples. Dirty sod.


----------



## flinty90

lol just listening to hawkwind pmsl..


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> I reckon he's having a posh w4nk. Hand covered in baby oil, index finger nudging his ring piece and crocodile clips on his nipples. Dirty sod.


a posh w4nk for me is just wearing a condom lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Legend.



That is all


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Legend.
> 
> View attachment 101441
> 
> 
> Tight cvnt it is still on shelf,did you photo the whole mag to save buying pmsl
> 
> That is all


----------



## TELBOR

Yes mate, took loads of pics. All ready for me to pleasure myself later today 

Tbh, what's in those mags that I can't read on here :thumb:

Saying that, I'll probably buy it later on pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, took loads of pics. All ready for me to pleasure myself later today
> 
> Tbh, what's in those mags that I can't read on here :thumb:
> 
> Saying that, I'll probably buy it later on pmsl


There is nothing in the sh1tty things mate,put the money towards a vial of deca,far better spent


----------



## flinty90

after my jabs last night im sweating today like a fcukin dirty cheap whore.. proper warmed my core temp up lol


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> after my jabs last night im sweating today like a fcukin dirty cheap whore.. proper warmed my core temp up lol


Nice. Better than the poxy, puny 1/2 ml I'm putting in a week. Hardly seems worth wasting a pin on!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Nice. Better than the poxy, puny 1/2 ml I'm putting in a week. Hardly seems worth wasting a pin on!!


1/2 ml ?? yes indeed why bother lol


----------



## Richie186

Cruise mate. 200mg a week


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> after my jabs last night im sweating today like a fcukin dirty cheap whore.. proper warmed my core temp up lol


What have you used for this re-comp Flintus? I'm finding sweats are friggin unbearable wake up shivering cold wet through every night!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Cruise mate. 200mg a week


is it worth cruising on such a low dose ? i have read different things about it to be fair mate !!!


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> What have you used for this re-comp Flintus? I'm finding sweats are friggin unbearable wake up shivering cold wet through every night!


Sorry bro i dont really want to post it up as its bigbears work ( i know you understand ) X but it seems like day after i have my jabs im fcukin heating up like a volcano lol !! yum yum


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Sorry bro i dont really want to post it up as its bigbears work ( i know you understand ) X but it seems like day after i have my jabs im fcukin heating up like a volcano lol !! yum yum


Another perk of having a unit coaching you, they know their aas ! :laugh:


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> is it worth cruising on such a low dose ? i have read different things about it to be fair mate !!!


I started cruising on 1/2 ml every 10 days but felt lousy in days 8/9/10 so dropped to every 7 days.

No weight loss and mood and libido are still good so ill stick with it till January. X


----------



## flinty90

Guys what are Grits ??? are they oats ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Guys what are Grits ??? are they oats ??


Lol. Oats / Yummy Breakfast or.......

What I text pmsl


----------



## flinty90

i just saw Ronnie colemen making them and they were made by quaker so presumed its what the yankie doodles called oats


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i just saw Ronnie colemen making them and they were made by quaker so presumed its what the yankie doodles called oats


Those crazy yanks 

See if @hackskii eats them lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Those crazy yanks
> 
> See if @hackskii eats them lol


he just eats hairy pussy and smokes hashish !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> he just eats hairy pussy and smokes hashish !!!


Oh

:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Grits are faster digesting and more carbs per gram I think, better off sticking to oats


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Grits are faster digesting and more carbs per gram I think, better off sticking to oats


so they are different to oats then mate ??


----------



## Bad Alan

I think its all in the molecular structure and grits are a corn derivative I THINK less fiber and higher carbs for same portion and higher GI, on my phone or Id look it up Im a forgetful bastard!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> I think its all in the molecular structure and grits are a corn derivative I THINK less fiber and higher carbs for same portion and higher GI, on my phone or Id look it up Im a forgetful bastard!


Grits are made from maize I think yeah. Look grim tbh


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Grits are made from maize I think yeah. Look grim tbh


We had them at the breakfast buffet in US everyday they are really good TBF had melted cheese on them!


----------



## flinty90

cheers for info chaps..

just sh1t myself , warming dinner up in microwave and after 3 minutes fcukin almight bang lol one of potatoes exploded about blew the fackin doors off lol !!! dog jumped a mile !!! so i have slightly less carbs in this meal pmsl unless i scrape the microwave sides lol


----------



## flinty90

god i feel lazy today i really do need to get off this sofa and do something lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> god i feel lazy today i really do need to get off this sofa and do something lol


Get the bike out you lazy cnut


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Get the bike out you lazy cnut


WHAAAA cardio with my current health condition lol..


----------



## Jay.32

updated pic of flinty

them abbs are coming on nice mate


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> updated pic of flinty
> 
> them abbs are coming on nice mate
> 
> View attachment 101458


you b4stard what have i ever done to offend you :innocent:


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> you b4stard what have i ever done to offend you :innocent:


xx


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> xx


i am starting to look fcukin hench though hey pmsl !!


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> updated pic of flinty
> 
> them abbs are coming on nice mate
> 
> View attachment 101458


That guy is such an embarrassment!


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> That guy is such an embarrassment!


dont talk about flinty like that.... he cant help it


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> That guy is such an embarrassment!


what you mean cos his arms are bigger than yours ??? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> dont talk about flinty like that.... he cant help it


Tit


----------



## Leigh

Hello Flinty

Thought I'd say Hi! rather than just nosing about and keeping quiet. Good progress on the abs, I see. Your hair grows quickly, doesn't it? And pink is defo your colour:lol:

I've finally gone back to the gym today, after a break of 3.5 months and a gain of 7lbs. Vaguely thinking of a journal, just to keep me on track but not quite sure.

You seem more focussed generally though today maybe not. Will you be killing poor George-Bean in the gym again soon?xx


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Hello Flinty
> 
> Thought I'd say Hi! rather than just nosing about and keeping quiet. Good progress on the abs, I see. Your hair grows quickly, doesn't it? And pink is defo your colour:lol:
> 
> I've finally gone back to the gym today, after a break of 3.5 months and a gain of 7lbs. Vaguely thinking of a journal, just to keep me on track but not quite sure.
> 
> You seem more focussed generally though today maybe not. Will you be killing poor George-Bean in the gym again soon?xx


AHHH the prodigal daughter returns lol.. good to see you chick..

yeah im doing alrate at minute thanks, just ebbing along nicely lol...

and yeah will train with beany again if the cnut ever stops moaning about his legs , fcukin 5 texts today already with him bluubering like a girl asking me if he is allowed to go to gym and wanting me to say no lol... fcukin milking it

haha,, yes get a journal up ya lazy bint XXXX


----------



## flinty90

OK meal 4 has gone down faster than a speeding bullet, i felt fcukin starving lol its only been 2 1/2 hours since last one !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> OK meal 4 has gone down faster than a speeding bullet, i felt fcukin starving lol its only been 2 1/2 hours since last one !!!


Easy lol

I'm due meal 4, decisions decisions 

Might just have a shake and fetch some steak for tea......


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Easy lol
> 
> I'm due meal 4, decisions decisions
> 
> Might just have a shake and fetch some steak for tea......


what about carbs mate ?? get 40 grams oats in there too then at worse...

i got 340 grams sirloin steak for tonight after training mmmm i cant wait !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what about carbs mate ?? get 40 grams oats in there too then at worse...
> 
> i got 340 grams sirloin steak for tonight after training mmmm i cant wait !!!


Yeah I way gonna just drop a couple of scoops in.

40g Oats

100g Whey

Banana

Tub of Quark

That'll do


----------



## flinty90

beqny just rang me fcukin crying about his legs again lol.. and he isnt going to gym tonight hahaha.


----------



## George-Bean

[email protected], what ya done to me, my boss is fuming lol. Too funny. I can't wait to do it again, feel in a state of awsum agony, but it is a pleasurable pain lol. Man I've never had it so bad in my calves. This is one instance where I declare "I shall not be going to the gym tonight!" and not feel a jot of guilt ;-D


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> he just eats hairy pussy and smokes hashish !!!


I dont smoke hash, I smoke killer green. :lol:


----------



## Queenie

I waited for a text at 2,3 and 4am and got nothing. You big let down!! Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Bad Alan said:


> We had them at the breakfast buffet in US everyday they are really good TBF had melted cheese on them!


I love the stuff ate it everyday when i was working with the yanks, had mine with either cheese or peanut butter


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> OK meal 4 has gone down faster than a speeding bullet, i felt fcukin starving lol its only been 2 1/2 hours since last one !!!


quick!! get the rennies ready


----------



## tyramhall

Sorry i havent been in for a couple of days. Hope its all good still!


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> AHHH the prodigal daughter returns lol.. good to see you chick..
> 
> yeah im doing alrate at minute thanks, just ebbing along nicely lol...
> 
> and yeah will train with beany again if the cnut ever stops moaning about his legs , fcukin 5 texts today already with him bluubering like a girl asking me if he is allowed to go to gym and wanting me to say no lol... fcukin milking it
> 
> haha,, yes get a journal up ya lazy bint XXXX


Yeah still thinking about the journal. I haven't attempted any weights yet - Taking it slowly so it's just cardio so far. I checked out the rowing machine today but it made my hands hurt!!!! I'll have to build back up to a reasonable level of fitness before a journal is anything other than laughable, what with the 1kg dumbells .... :lol:

Poor old Beany! Will he ever walk again, do you think????  :lol:

I had rump steak for lunch, chaps. Rather nice, though I only got 130g of it (raw weight). I'm watching the diet again so hopefully my pounds will be coming off now I'm back in the gym though for puny girl stuff


----------



## Richie186

Leigh L said:


> Yeah still thinking about the journal. I haven't attempted any weights yet - Taking it slowly so it's just cardio so far. I checked out the rowing machine today but it made my hands hurt!!!! I'll have to build back up to a reasonable level of fitness before a journal is anything other than laughable, what with the 1kg dumbells .... :lol:
> 
> Poor old Beany! Will he ever walk again, do you think????  :lol:
> 
> I had rump steak for lunch, chaps. Rather nice, though I only got 130g of it (raw weight). I'm watching the diet again so hopefully my pounds will be coming off now I'm back in the gym though for puny girl stuff


Hi Leigh. Surely now is a good time to start a journal. Best way to monitor your gains and return to fitness.


----------



## George-Bean

Journals are the bee knees, you get excellent advice and lots of stick ;-D


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Journals are the bee knees, you get excellent advice and lots of stick ;-D


LOL ...very true George it goes with Teritory ..............and Flint has the biggest stick


----------



## Leigh

Richie186 said:


> Hi Leigh. Surely now is a good time to start a journal. Best way to monitor your gains and return to fitness.





George-Bean said:


> Journals are the bee knees, you get excellent advice and lots of stick ;-D


I do agree a journal's a good thing for both those reasons.

But ... I only have a few pounds of excess weight that I want to lose again. I'm back using Mylyingfitnesspal so am keeping a close eye on intake (Diggy reads it too, just to make sure I don't get away with anything!)

Also, I have no real goals in terms of gains, I just like to feel a bit stronger/firmer.

I'm an old 'bird' (oldest on here I think) and I'll never be competing as I'm just too ancient. Having been mahooosive before, my body will never look good enough to wear a couple of bits of string on a stage:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Replicator said:


> LOL ...very true George it goes with Teritory ..............*and Flint gets the most stick*


... is what I think you meant to say :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> I do agree a journal's a good thing for both those reasons.
> 
> But ... I only have a few pounds of excess weight that I want to lose again. I'm back using Mylyingfitnesspal so am keeping a close eye on intake (Diggy reads it too, just to make sure I don't get away with anything!)
> 
> Also, I have no real goals in terms of gains, I just like to feel a bit stronger/firmer.
> 
> I'm an old 'bird' (oldest on here I think) and I'll never be competing as I'm just too ancient. Having been mahooosive before, my body will never look good enough to wear a couple of bits of string on a stage:lol:


Good on ye Leigh :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Greshie said:


> ... is what I think you meant to say :lol:


 :lol:

it isnt but that was good ....very good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Replicator said:


> LOL ...very true George it goes with Teritory ..............and Flint is a total pr**k





Greshie said:


> ... is what I think you meant to say :lol:


Correct greshie


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> ... is what I think you meant to say :lol:


Very true that greshman,, i dont know what i fcukin do to deserve it , im all smiles and niceness i put myself out for everyone, i always support everyone and i never put anyone down ..

so why do i get so much stick from all of you weak skinny useless cnuts im not sure


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Very true that greshman,, i dont know what i fcukin do to deserve it , im all smiles and niceness i put myself out for everyone, i always support everyone and i never put anyone down ..
> 
> so why do i get so much stick from all of you weak skinny useless cnuts im not sure


lies lies and more lies George has been down for 24 hours now LOL


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> lies lies and more lies George has been down for 24 hours now LOL


  well he beged me not to stop lol....


----------



## flinty90

i have just eaten 340 grams of sirloin steak so fcuk you guys lol


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders tonight

started with resistance band stretching and RC warm ups

smith press

15 x 60 kg

12 x 90 kg

10 x 110 kg

7 x 120 kg

15 x 60 kg

rear delt machine

12 x 30 kg

12 x 35 kg

12 x 40 kg

seated side laterals (super strict)

15 x 7 kg

15 x 8 kg

12 x 10 kg

kneeling DB press

15 x 20 kg

15 x 25 kg

10 x 30 kg

shrugs

20 x 110 kg

20 x 120 kg

20 x 120 kg

shoulders mashed feel great


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders tonight
> 
> started with resistance band stretching and RC warm ups
> 
> smith press
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> 12 x 90 kg
> 
> 10 x 110 kg
> 
> 7 x 120 kg
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> rear delt machine
> 
> 12 x 30 kg
> 
> 12 x 35 kg
> 
> 12 x 40 kg
> 
> seated side laterals (super strict)
> 
> 15 x 7 kg
> 
> 15 x 8 kg
> 
> 12 x 10 kg
> 
> kneeling DB press
> 
> 15 x 20 kg
> 
> 15 x 25 kg
> 
> 10 x 30 kg
> 
> shrugs
> 
> 20 x 110 kg
> 
> 20 x 120 kg
> 
> 20 x 120 kg
> 
> shoulders mashed feel great


Are sadistic tendencies part and parcel of long term weight lifting?? Just so I'm clear [email protected]!! Evening btw


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Are sadistic tendencies part and parcel of long term weight lifting?? Just so I'm clear [email protected]!! Evening btw


yes you have to be slightly sick in the head mate, you may not start off like that but they all end up like it lol MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> yes you have to be slightly sick in the head mate, you may not start off like that but they all end up like it lol MWAHAHAHAHAHA


Just when I was starting to like my body parts your telling me I've gotta think about totally b&stardising them!!

Marvellous


----------



## Richie186

Got to agree. I'm fukcing gutted if I'm not sore the next day.


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Just when I was starting to like my body parts your telling me I've gotta think about totally b&stardising them!!
> 
> Marvellous


Hey no one said you HAVE TO , but then again you could always stay the same lol....


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> Hey no one said you HAVE TO , but then again you could always stay the same lol....


Fvck that... You've seen the avi right??!? Lol.


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Fvck that... You've seen the avi right??!? Lol.


well thats cos your still cutting like a nobjockey lol told ya get the fcukin meat and potatos in ya and lift like you are dragging a blackie off your missus pmsl !!!


----------



## George-Bean

No one here wants to stay the same, we wanna grow grow grow!


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> No one here wants to stay the same, we wanna grow grow grow!


Even I do


----------



## George-Bean

Where do you get the green spray on tan from lol


----------



## luther1

Just had two tins of tuna and fcuk me they stank of fish. I know tuna is a fish(it is isn't it?), but fcuk my old boots fcukingham palace smells like me mums knicker draw now


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> Where do you get the green spray on tan from lol


That's not spray tan. It's pure envy.


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Just had two tins of tuna and fcuk me they stank of fish. I know tuna is a fish(it is isn't it?), but fcuk my old boots fcukingham palace smells like me mums knicker draw now


How often are you in your mums knicker draw mate?


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> Where do you get the green spray on tan from lol


Didn't Flinty give you any?


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> How often are you in your mums knicker draw mate?


Every time I have a [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just had two tins of tuna and fcuk me they stank of fish. I know tuna is a fish(it is isn't it?), but fcuk my old boots fcukingham palace smells like me mums knicker draw now


----------



## luther1

Also, I was out with my little girl on Sunday so took 2x 2 packs of chicken breast with me and you could have rung the cnuts out there was so much water in them. These and the tuna were from asda. Last time I buy grub from that place


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Also, I was out with my little girl on Sunday so took 2x 2 packs of chicken breast with me and you could have rung the cnuts out there was so much water in them. These and the tuna were from asda. Last time I buy grub from that place


well just like your fcukin trackie bottoms mate, if you buy the value sh1t you get sh1t lol


----------



## luther1

Flinty,whatever happened to kenny ken?


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Flinty,whatever happened to kenny ken?


He was being trained/prepped by andy el toro (Andy Torres)


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> He was being trained/prepped by andy el toro (Andy Torres)


Was he? Is he still training but under the radar or has he done a sureno?


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> well thats cos your still cutting like a nobjockey lol told ya get the fcukin meat and potatos in ya and lift like you are dragging a blackie off your missus pmsl !!!


My mrs is black! What are you trying to imply ?

Only [email protected] about  and thanks for the kindly words of advice lol that's going on the fridge!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Was he? Is he still training but under the radar or has he done a sureno?


He's still on it mate, I've seen a progress pic - he was cutting. He'd cut well!

Morning all


----------



## flinty90

Yes what Rob said KK seemed to be doing really well , im not sure if el torres had told him to come off the forum and just listen to what he wanted him to do... as KK obviously blew his brain by reading everybodys opinions and changing his mind

a bit like Ginger flaps lol..


----------



## flinty90

well just getting ready to go to work, up in lancashire today and tomorrow hopefully get done by tomorrow and home or at worst home friday morning ...

will be training back on friday and chest saturday with roblet


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well just getting ready to go to work, up in lancashire today and tomorrow hopefully get done by tomorrow and home or at worst home friday morning ...
> 
> will be training back on friday and chest saturday with roblet


I'd say have a good one but it's pi55ing it down.

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## flinty90

i am doing a lot of thinking at the minute about my goals etc and you know what.. i might even become natty after next 3 weeks !!!

my cardio health is poor at minute, the workouts i used to do that were full on really gave me a good cardio feel to them but since doing the lower heavier stuff and obviously putting more muscle on i feel like i have lost my zing fitness wise..

its making me think maybe i just want to be fit and hold a decent size rather than be massive...

i will be thinking hard over next few weeks about what i want to take me into phase 2 but thats my thoughts at minute !!!

could i live with bieng natty scum... i am getting tired of the jabs and thinking about this that and the other going in etc i just want a break from all that i feel


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i am doing a lot of thinking at the minute about my goals etc and you know what.. i might even become natty after next 3 weeks !!!
> 
> my cardio health is poor at minute, the workouts i used to do that were full on really gave me a good cardio feel to them but since doing the lower heavier stuff and obviously putting more muscle on i feel like i have lost my zing fitness wise..
> 
> its making me think maybe i just want to be fit and hold a decent size rather than be massive...
> 
> i will be thinking hard over next few weeks about what i want to take me into phase 2 but thats my thoughts at minute !!!
> 
> could i live with bieng natty scum... i am getting tired of the jabs and thinking about this that and the other going in etc i just want a break from all that i feel


You change your mind faster than Ginge on a Ginge hair day........stay small and weak then:thumb:

or get on with it........come on


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You change your mind faster than Ginge on a Ginge hair day........stay small and weak then:thumb:
> 
> n
> 
> or get on with it........come on


not changed my mind i never knew what phase 2 was going to be until i finished phase 1 ... i would be happy to continue recomping but i wont be able to do it off gear !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Do some cardio then.....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Do some cardio then.....


Oh yeah why didnt i think of that :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> not changed my mind i never knew what phase 2 was going to be until i finished phase 1 ... i would be happy to continue recomping but i wont be able to do it off gear !!!


Why not? Gear isn't everything mate. Youre sounding like a right Nancy here, cone on put faith in the mentor, add some cardio and open up a can of man


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Why not? Gear isn't everything mate. Youre sounding like a right Nancy here, cone on put faith in the mentor, add some cardio and open up a can of man


gear helps a lot with it mate. its not about having faith in mentor i dont think he would fancy chances of a good recomp without gear. mingster said he wouldnt either so listening to experience thats all. im just sharing my thoughts like i say not making any decisions till the first 12 weeks is done. and then i have 10 weeks of being off anyway so well into feb next year before i have to think about it... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> gear helps a lot with it mate. its not about having faith in mentor i dont think he would fancy chances of a good recomp without gear. mingster said he wouldnt either so listening to experience thats all. im just sharing my thoughts like i say not making any decisions till the first 12 weeks is done. and then i have 10 weeks of being off anyway so well into feb next year before i have to think about it... x


It's definitely harder mate, but if its becoming an annoyance then a few months break isn't going to see you slip backwards imo. I'd change training.whilst off to focus on keeping strength high rather than aiming for hypertrophy as ultimately stronger muscles are bigger muscles then when you go back on you'll be ready to build again. Just my two p's worth but like you say you've got time to give it some thought.

You'll do.well whatever.you decide.though I'm sure.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> It's definitely harder mate, but if its becoming an annoyance then a few months break isn't going to see you slip backwards imo. I'd change training.whilst off to focus on keeping strength high rather than aiming for hypertrophy as ultimately stronger muscles are bigger muscles then when you go back on you'll be ready to build again. Just my two p's worth but like you say you've got time to give it some thought.
> 
> You'll do.well whatever.you decide.though I'm sure.


yes mate your right. could slip some more gvt in to keep it all ticking over.. cheers. and cardio will ge going in either way mate i hate not feeling fitter than i do.. and cardio is normally so easy for me ..x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> not changed my mind i never knew what phase 2 was going to be until i finished phase 1 ... i would be happy to continue recomping but i wont be able to do it off gear !!!


Clen?or can you not run it mate?


----------



## TELBOR

I don't think it's a massive issue being natty mate. Jabbing does get annoying after a while.

Tbh we all see a vision of Cutler in our mind when we start gear, doesn't pan out that way - not straight away anyway!

Maybe the GVT is the ticket and you certainly know how to eat properly don't you.

See what phase 2 looks like and go from there mate. You know we'll support you either way  x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Clen?or can you not run it mate?


no chance i could run any bro . x


----------



## luther1

Sounds like the badminton racquets are getting lured out of retirement


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Why not do a run of DNP for last 2 weeks of this cycle, then when you come off hit GVT/cardio for awhile and then see how you end up by febuary time and whether you want to get back on gear


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why not do a run of DNP for last 2 weeks of this cycle, then when you come off hit GVT/cardio for awhile and then see how you end up by febuary time and whether you want to get back on gear


lol you guys are fcukin dnp mad..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> lol you guys are fcukin dnp mad..


lol its a great drug mate and will allow you to see where your really at which in turn will help you decide whether you want to be a natty or not


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol its a great drug mate and will allow you to see where your really at which in turn will help you decide whether you want to be a natty or not


i dont want to lose size bro. i am just wanting a break from jabbing mate wich i will get in another 3 weeks. im happy recomping but i am under no illusion its going to be difficult natty.. i will continue to train hard and diet will change ( bigbears words) to more of a ckd for 10 weeks.. and just got to hold onto my size . if i do then i may continue unassisted if i dont then i either stay on for life or fcuk gear off and accept a sligjtly smaller.me but keeping hold of everything i gain naturally.. i have no intention of losing weight only fat... x


----------



## Richie186

Sod dnp mate. I'd stick to big bears plan, run your pct and I bet after 10 weeks you'll be mad keen to get back on gear and complete phase two. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sod dnp mate. I'd stick to big bears plan, run your pct and I bet after 10 weeks you'll be mad keen to get back on gear and complete phase two. X


i dare bet your spot on mate lol...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> i dont want to lose size bro. i am just wanting a break from jabbing mate wich i will get in another 3 weeks. im happy recomping but i am under no illusion its going to be difficult natty.. i will continue to train hard and diet will change ( bigbears words) to more of a ckd for 10 weeks.. and just got to hold onto my size . if i do then i may continue unassisted if i dont then i either stay on for life or fcuk gear off and accept a sligjtly smaller.me but keeping hold of everything i gain naturally.. i have no intention of losing weight only fat... x


You wont lose size/muscle on DNP mate..i ran it without gear and just lost fat around stomach/pecs


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol you guys are fcukin dnp mad..


Ever wondered why? It works!


----------



## flinty90

so work have decided to fcukin book us into digs in a fcukin service station on m6. so we have burger king or vending machine for choice of food till we finish.. wtf...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> so work have decided to fcukin book us into digs in a fcukin service station on m6. so we have burger king or vending machine for choice of food till we finish.. wtf...


[email protected]


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> so work have decided to fcukin book us into digs in a fcukin service station on m6. so we have burger king or vending machine for choice of food till we finish.. wtf...


Angus steak burgers are yummy. You must be like a kid in a sweet shop


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Angus steak burgers are yummy. You must be like a kid in a sweet shop


i fcukin hate all that sh1t bro.. i bought my food for the day today. so im ok but tonight for tea i will have to go for a drive.. i know it sounds petty but its fcukin hard enought to try and sort this food out on a good day when your at home. never mind fcukin about travelling around when you want food. the 2 lads are ok as they will eat fcukin owt lol... just gets on my teets x


----------



## luther1

Just have Burger King for dinner,tea, then supper and man up and go on the dnp


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just have Burger King for dinner,tea, then supper and man up and go on the dnp


Does that work mate


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Does that work mate


Never had to take dnp rob,I'd never allow myself to get into such an obese,fat,embarrassing,vile,unhealthy,overweight condition.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Never had to take dnp rob,I'd never allow myself to get into such an obese,fat,embarrassing,vile,unhealthy,overweight condition.


pmsl.. im fcukin sick of you taking p1ss out of me bro.. lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Does that work mate


never heard any positive comments about it mate. just it makes you ginger. stink of p1ss and want to shag camels.. lol..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> pmsl.. im fcukin sick of you taking p1ss out of me bro.. lol


Hope your not not crying into your bacon double cheese burger and extra fries with apple pie?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Never had to take dnp rob,I'd never allow myself to get into such an obese,fat,embarrassing,vile,unhealthy,overweight condition.


A new avi would prove otherwise fatty


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> never heard any positive comments about it mate. just it makes you ginger. stink of p1ss and want to shag camels.. lol..


pmsl, don't knock it til youve tried it mate. DNP I mean, not shagging ginger camels whilst pi55ing yourself or whatever it is your scared of


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> A new avi would prove otherwise fatty


He's done it, he's called out UKM Most Underdeveloped Player :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> A new avi would prove otherwise fatty


That's work in progress. Just need to get over my bloat and water retention from the test then I'm g2g ha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That's work in progress. Just need together over my bloat and water retention from the test then I'm g2g ha


Lay off the burger king and you'll be bloat free pmsl

Look forward to the update mate


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lay off the burger king and you'll be bloat free pmsl
> 
> Look forward to the update mate


Don't hold your breath


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Don't hold your breath


Head still mashed ya loon lol

I'm sure that you'll look far better than moi!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Head still mashed ya loon lol
> 
> I'm sure that you'll look far better than moi!


I look like I do in my avi,just a lean 20lb heavier. Thankyou


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, don't knock it til youve tried it mate. DNP I mean, not shagging ginger camels whilst pi55ing yourself or whatever it is your scared of


no mate i wont knock anything unless i have tried it. most folks say its great so who am i to argue. just think its more for getting that last bit offbrather thaan me going from 70% bodyfat with it lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> That's work in progress. Just need to get over my bloat and water retention from the test then I'm g2g ha


But we want to see your gains mate, don't wait until you've pi55ed them all away!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I look like I do in my avi,just a lean 20lb heavier. Thankyou


Never seen a pic of you other than that one mate,i recon you are just a spirit....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Never seen a pic of you other than that one mate,i recon you are just a spirit....


Speaking of pics...... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Speaking of pics...... :whistling:


Just put one up :thumb:

I am not posting any more until July meet with milkman for big give away!

The gear has just started kicking in so i did not want to include that in my photo....in three weeks deca will have realy hit me...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Just put one up :thumb:
> 
> I am not posting any more until July meet with milkman for big give away!
> 
> The gear has just started kicking in so i did not want to include that in my photo....in three weeks deca will have realy hit me...


Yeah seen it bro. 22.5" guns!!

Get some full body ones up, yes I'm a pic perv!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah seen it bro. 22.5" guns!!
> 
> Get some full body ones up, yes I'm a pic perv!


No mate,not my thing tbh,don't mind snippets but as said will show more when it is done,i want people to remember how i was for now,pick some clues up from that pic etc...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No mate,not my thing tbh,don't mind snippets but as said will show more when it is done,i want people to remember how i was for now,pick some clues up from that pic etc...


Large and hairy...... opposite to the inside of my pants


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No mate,not my thing tbh,don't mind snippets but as said will show more when it is done,i want people to remember how i was for now,pick some clues up from that pic etc...


well i wanted more but i understand.. i wish people would get there pics up though. i am the fattest cnut on here and still get embarrased but its good foe people to see what your achieving now and again. especially a good start pic and end result... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Large and hairy...... opposite to the inside of my pants


True that


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True that


Honesty is the best policy mate :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Honesty is the best policy mate :lol:


Unless your a politician...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Unless your a politician...


Lol. True 

Oh, I got through flex mag today lol. Only to read Dorian's bit!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol. True
> 
> Oh, I got through flex mag today lol. Only to read Dorian's bit!


Love it,send to me now then i will send to flints with arry stains all over it.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Love it,send to me now then i will send to flints with arry stains all over it.


Will do


----------



## jimmywst

Nice to see the usual mix of depravity and sunshine is still kicking about this place... Interesting little read up tonight lads I admit the

Majority of juice info hurtles past my head at a rate of knots but its certainly pricked up my ears.


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Nice to see the usual mix of depravity and sunshine is still kicking about this place... Interesting little read up tonight lads I admit the
> 
> Majority of juice info hurtles past my head at a rate of knots but its certainly pricked up my ears.


simmer down branch and just keep reading lol. x


----------



## jimmywst

Lol branch!


----------



## George-Bean

I have no idea what the Juice talk means either so I'm with you on that!

Putting up pics when your not at your best is a good way to drive yourself on. I throw it all open in my journal (as Flinty does) as you can get excellent critique and pointers.

Now I am gonna rush over to Biggys journal as I am feeling horny and I heard there are pictures up.......


----------



## flinty90

well i decided dinner tonight was more oats and fcukin protein lol.. fcuk burger king crap..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well i decided dinner tonight was more oats and fcukin protein lol.. fcuk burger king crap..


Good plan mate, BK is the devils work :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Last BK l had was last christmas eve and it did me royally, coming out both ends for 18 hours.

Wise choice mate.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan mate, BK is the devils work :whistling:


lol i fcukin hate it mate all the grease and sh1t turns my stomach. i have never got on with bk maccys or kfc bro... there is only certain chipshops i could go to around us cos the oil they did there chips in fcukin turned my stomach... wierd..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Last BK l had was last christmas eve and it did me royally, coming out both ends for 18 hours.
> 
> Wise choice mate.


Nice pun Milky


----------



## flinty90

i have had my fill of here tonight so i bid you all goodnight x


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinty. Hope your well bro. X


----------



## jimmywst

Morning big fella, hope everything's simmered down.


----------



## biglbs

Morning meat head


----------



## George-Bean

I think he still trying to find food........

How is a meathead quantified?


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I think he still trying to find food........
> 
> How is a meathead quantified?


Like that?


----------



## George-Bean

lol, scored an own goal there lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, hope the back is nice and battered


----------



## biglbs

You talking to us yes Mr?

Good morning Jar head


----------



## 25434

Good morning, Happy weekend sir...


----------



## tyramhall

Morning flinty


----------



## jimmywst

Morning all, business as usual today?


----------



## TELBOR

jimmywst said:


> Morning all, business as usual today?


Yes, work lol

Just spotted this beast in a Tesco.........


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yes, work lol
> 
> Just spotted this beast in a Tesco.........
> 
> View attachment 101838


It is a push me pull you(looks the same naked either way around)

Had i not have done something that would have been me in 6 years,thank you o lord!Grace of god etc!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> It is a push me pull you(looks the same naked either way around)
> 
> Had i not have done something that would have been me in 6 years,thank you o lord!Grace of god etc!


Lol.

I could hear her breathing from there!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I could hear her breathing from there!


Darth fat cvnt then?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Darth fat cvnt then?


Yes mate! Straight on the tills!

No manual Labour for this one lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate! Straight on the tills!
> 
> No manual Labour for this one lol


He prob weighs less than me:confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> He prob weighs less than me:confused1:


He....... mate...... that's a she!! Pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> He....... mate...... that's a she!! Pmsl


pmsl it!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> pmsl it!


Bless it/her.

Bet it's like Grimsby dock down there :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

Oit don't knock it till you try it!!

Ffs I just repulsed myself with that one


----------



## George-Bean

I have no doubt someone would still "do her" lol.

Flinty, you need to get here quick, Roblets binge eating flapjacks and needs rescuing.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey flints, hope everything is good your side! How's big bear keepin ya?


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> I have no doubt someone would still "do her" lol.
> 
> Flinty, you need to get here quick, Roblets binge eating flapjacks and needs rescuing.


I told him lol.

Ready to smash my chest in now


----------



## Rykard

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## George-Bean

Just heard a horrible screaming sound echoing thru the hills and valleys between Leicester and Nottingham, I reckon Robs burning off his flapjacks.


----------



## Richie186

He'll be there a while burning that lot off!


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> Just heard a horrible screaming sound echoing thru the hills and valleys between Leicester and Nottingham, I reckon Robs burning off his flapjacks.


Yes that was me.

Decline bench on GVT...... excellent stuff!

40 seconds rest between sets, except last 2 sets - 50 and then just over 1 min for last one.

10x60kg (70 reps)

10x50kg (30 reps)

Chest pumped, tri's fried!

Maybe just need to find that balance on the weight. But very happy with that tbh.



Richie186 said:


> He'll be there a while burning that lot off!


Lol, burned that off in my sleep 

I'm a lucky sod with metabolism lol


----------



## flinty90

Chest session friday

warmed up with light flys straight arm pulldowns and tricep pushdowns

Smith press flat

18 x 110 kg

9 x 130 kg

5 x 150 kg

15 x 80 kg

low incline DB flys

12 x 15 kg

12 x 20 kg

12 x 20 kg

pec dec

12 x 60 kg

12 x 65 kg

9 x 70 kg

dropped to single arm

12 x 40 kg

12 x 40 kg

seated press

29 x 65 kg (edited rom 39 sorry)

done !!!


----------



## flinty90

WEighed in this morning bang on 109 kg fat loss seems to have slowed down slightly but size is really packing on muscle wise ..

had a measure up this morning

arms just over 18 1/2 inch

chest 52 inch

quad 27 inch

calves 17 1/2 inch

neck 18 1/2 inch

pretty happy with everything personally , 2 more weeks to go


----------



## jimmywst

Prodigal is back with a bang I see!! ......looks brutal fella...39x65kg!!!!fvck


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Prodigal is back with a bang I see!! ......looks brutal fella...39x65kg!!!!fvck


sorry mate that was an error it was 29 x 65 kg.. i was aiming for 30 X i will ammend it


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate that was an error it was 29 x 65 kg.. i was aiming for 30 X i will ammend it


That's cool cos obviously 29 is a lot easier :blink:


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> That's cool cos obviously 29 is a lot easier :blink:


Well mate or accuracy, dont want folks going off on one calling me a liar do we


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> Well mate or accuracy, dont want folks going off on one calling me a liar do we


Subtle.....lol, feeling better for the peace and solitude


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Subtle.....lol, feeling better for the peace and solitude


My life is great mate, i have had a lot of other crap to deal with but trying to stay positive on here rather than telling everyone how crap things really are X

i have had a good week training wise, i have spoken to the important people in my life , just put Rob through a good session for himself and now chiiling out until i train legs on monday...

diet has been pretty good all week apart from a little blip wednesday and thursday due to absolutely having no option to get decent food, but all in all nothing to worry about


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> WEighed in this morning bang on 109 kg fat loss seems to have slowed down slightly but size is really packing on muscle wise ..
> 
> had a measure up this morning
> 
> arms just over 18 1/2 inch
> 
> chest 52 inch
> 
> quad 27 inch
> 
> calves 17 1/2 inch
> 
> neck 18 1/2 inch
> 
> pretty happy with everything personally , 2 more weeks to go


BEAST!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> BEAST!


well your measurements werent bad either mate to be fair

but glad my arms are back up to that size but actually with a lot less fat ... they are actually biceps now rather than fatceps x


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> My life is great mate, i have had a lot of other crap to deal with but trying to stay positive on here rather than telling everyone how crap things really are X
> 
> i have had a good week training wise, i have spoken to the important people in my life , just put Rob through a good session for himself and now chiiling out until i train legs on monday...
> 
> diet has been pretty good all week apart from a little blip wednesday and thursday due to absolutely having no option to get decent food, but all in all nothing to worry about


Sounds all in all like its been positive week then mucker, at the end of the day everything is sent to try us...you wanna meet my mrs


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Sounds all in all like its been positive week then mucker, at the end of the day everything is sent to try us...you wanna meet my mrs


What again ??? :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well your measurements werent bad either mate to be fair
> 
> but glad my arms are back up to that size but actually with a lot less fat ... they are actually biceps now rather than fatceps x


Thanks mate, I was happy with mine 

Defo not one bit of fatcep going off! Looking sweet as a nut bro


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, I was happy with mine
> 
> Defo not one bit of fatcep going off! Looking sweet as a nut bro


you are just trying to get into my pants so it doesnt count X


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> What again ??? :tongue:


Any sharper and you'll cut yourself!!! Lol, cheeky barsteward


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you are just trying to get into my pants so it doesnt count X


Pmsl. Well you did drop your trousers in front of me today


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Well you did drop your trousers in front of me today


i thought i may aswell you had been undressing me with your eyes all morning :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i thought i may aswell you had been undressing me with your eyes all morning :wub:


Was it that obvious........


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Was it that obvious........
> 
> View attachment 101945


it was more like


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> it was more like


His delts are better than mine !


----------



## flinty90

and his chest.. and arms and hair


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> and his chest.. and arms and hair


and quads, glutes, traps and most likely c0ck !


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> and quads, glutes, traps and most likely c0ck !


thats is mate thats how you keep putting yourelf down, way to go brother lol X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad all is well you big sexy beast hope you hammered roblet to bits today, nohomo


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thats is mate thats how you keep putting yourelf down, way to go brother lol X


Lol

Tbh I'm feeling good atm with my shape, and inch on all my measurement in the next 12 weeks would be sweet! Except the waist of course


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad all is well you big sexy beast hope you hammered roblet to bits today, nohomo


Well mate we started him on the 60 kg and by the 6th set he was struggling so probably the 50 kg would have tested him better for next time...

when i have done any GVT work i have done 2 things together so i would do say 100 reps bench then 100 reps at lat pulldowns so the opposite muscle aswell but increased the rest days ...

so gvt

10 x 10 bench

3 sets 12 -15 cable crossovers or pec deck

then 10 x 10 wide pulldowns

3 x 12 - 15 reps straigh arm pushdowns

that would be it

then do shoulders with biceps and legs on their own

but only train 3 times per week as rest is massively iportant when doing GVT as with most things but GVT deffo burns you out quicker ....


----------



## George-Bean

Looks like you guys had a proper good session, you know its a good one when you end up half naked ;-D

I had a go at the gvt this morning on shoulders, its utterly brutal, made a few vids of me failing lol. But had a good one. I need to work out my weights better but its first session. I love it, I feel trashed.

Thought you guys where gonna go for the legs today?

I am glad I came over to your dojo, it puts a picture in my mind when you type up what you've done.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Looks like you guys had a proper good session, you know its a good one when you end up half naked ;-D
> 
> I had a go at the gvt this morning on shoulders, its utterly brutal, made a few vids of me failing lol. But had a good one. I need to work out my weights better but its first session. I love it, I feel trashed.
> 
> Thought you guys where gonna go for the legs today?
> 
> I am glad I came over to your dojo, it puts a picture in my mind when you type up what you've done.


No mate Ginger Ben done a mass legs session,, Rob trained chest I just PT'd him and i finished with a few sets of triceps for me thats week done last night


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well mate we started him on the 60 kg and by the 6th set he was struggling so probably the 50 kg would have tested him better for next time...
> 
> when i have done any GVT work i have done 2 things together so i would do say 100 reps bench then 100 reps at lat pulldowns so the opposite muscle aswell but increased the rest days ...
> 
> so gvt
> 
> 10 x 10 bench
> 
> 3 sets 12 -15 cable crossovers or pec deck
> 
> then 10 x 10 wide pulldowns
> 
> 3 x 12 - 15 reps straigh arm pushdowns
> 
> that would be it
> 
> then do shoulders with biceps and legs on their own
> 
> but only train 3 times per week as rest is massively iportant when doing GVT as with most things but GVT deffo burns you out quicker ....


That sounds like a plan on doing those together mate.

Certainly does burn you out quicker, I know I have stamina issues lol but this is totally different imo to a 'normal' session.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> That sounds like a plan on doing those together mate.
> 
> Certainly does burn you out quicker, I know I have stamina issues lol but this is totally different imo to a 'normal' session.


it mght do you good for a bit as you are resting a lot in week mate but i dont know how well it will do you when you are wanting to train more regular etc... it good to throw it in for a week or 2 now and again IMHO but not as a mainstay programme i dont think .. but whatever makes people happy X


----------



## George-Bean

Being happy with what your doing its seriously important in this malarkey


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> it mght do you good for a bit as you are resting a lot in week mate but i dont know how well it will do you when you are wanting to train more regular etc... it good to throw it in for a week or 2 now and again IMHO but not as a mainstay programme i dont think .. but whatever makes people happy X


Yeah that's what I thought with my one week's rest lol.

I agree with long term as I'll be back in doing 4 sessions a week soon, we shall see


----------



## flinty90

Nipped into butchers on way home from gym this morning and bought 4 of the fattest sirloins ever lol... awesome , cant wait to dip into them tonight ...

lovely to be sat here chilling out feling all glowing and a nice body ache all over....


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Nipped into butchers on way home from gym this morning and bought 4 of the fattest sirloins ever lol... awesome , cant wait to dip into them tonight ...
> 
> lovely to be sat here chilling out feeling all glowing and a nice body ache all over....


Yeah, the "glow" is good.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Yeah, the "glow" is good.


Well the session you have just done im suprised your not advertising fcukin ready brek !!! x


----------



## George-Bean

Im growing!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Im growing!


errrmmmm nope im sorry mate but ya not be X


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Im growing!


i feel a bit dissapointed that i took you through a shoulders routine only last week mate that WILL without a doubt make you grow and you have already within 1 session changed your mind and done something totally different , ??

Like i say mate if you enjoy your training then im over the moon for you bro , but i really would hope that you wanted to gain what you have spoken to me about gaining till end of january !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Beany needed a play around, wanted to see how that GVT works.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Beany needed a play around, wanted to see how that GVT works.


Might i suggest that you read up about GVT then before you try and train that way lol


----------



## George-Bean

OK boss 

No kiss before bedtime eh?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> OK boss
> 
> No kiss before bedtime eh?


Nope you have been naughty ... no kisses for you no more .. all my kisses are for me now cos im good and im doing as im told


----------



## George-Bean




----------



## biglbs

George,why do you think we all (bigger lads)train in the ways we do,Flints showed you one good one,there are others but not' Ya vol 'style at all ,Richie even said he is kickin it,he is advanced level trainer too.


----------



## flinty90

to be fair beany , i have trained Rob on gvt style today as he wanted to do it, if i was training chest with him we would not have been doing it gvt style.....

i may not know much but i can train well, and definitely get results gvt (DONE CORRECTLY) is ok for throwing into a couple of sessions IMO but only when you have done a few weeks in a better proven method of training...

you have just wiped out your PB's ready to do this from the start mate so you dont need to do gvt IMO yet...

and if you were going to do GVT it would be

bench

squat

deads

ohp

thats it


----------



## George-Bean

Its been chatted about a lot on the forums for the last week, so I thought I was being clever having a go. <---honest answer.


----------



## George-Bean

I kinda get carried away with it ;-D Its like being obese in a sweetshop.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I kinda get carried away with it ;-D Its like being obese in a sweetshop.


yes thats a good comparison mate ..

but as with bieng obese in a sweetshop, its not always healthy either X


----------



## luther1

Gvt bollox is getting worse than teamalfa


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Gvt bollox is getting worse than teamalfa


Come on mate GVT has a bit more usefullness lol


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Its been chatted about a lot on the forums for the last week, so I thought I was being clever having a go. <---honest answer.


Fair play,don't blame you....you see how much we care though mate?good team us lot a,your part of it ....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Fair play,don't blame you....you see how much we care though mate?good team us lot a,your part of it ....


Beany is like the youngest walton lol always getting into mischief pmsl


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Come on mate GVT has a bit more usefullness lol


Only as you have said in a mix for 1 or 2 weeks max shock but imo it could cost you more than you gain,pyramids and extended pyramids do far more imo

Personaly i would never use it as i have too many red fibres to gain of it...


----------



## luther1

Isn't it more of a thing the crossfit boys do? Not so much great for muscle building but good for stamina,endurance etc?


----------



## George-Bean

I dont mind being the forum walton as long as its not the Ginger one (wonder if ben will notice lol)


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Isn't it more of a thing the crossfit boys do? Not so much great for muscle building but good for stamina,endurance etc?


it can put muscle on mate to be fair but i think its another thing that a genetically gifted person has used a few times, got good results and said to everyone else try this ,

the genetically gifted people have done well and the others have done ok.. if it was that good then more people would be using it more regularly but do you see many people using it really out of everyone you come across on these forums or in a gym ??

not really ..


----------



## biglbs

As i pointed out yesterday,it was about a while back,faded out as sh1t


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> it can put muscle on mate to be fair but i think its another thing that a genetically gifted person has used a few times, got good results and said to everyone else try this ,
> 
> the genetically gifted people have done well and the others have done ok.. if it was that good then more people would be using it more regularly but do you see many people using it really out of everyone you come across on these forums or in a gym ??
> 
> not really ..


That's me out then... Genetically deficient... No wait, greedy Cnut that's what I meant


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Isn't it more of a thing the crossfit boys do? Not so much great for muscle building but good for stamina,endurance etc?


You've not got a clue what its all about have you? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> As i pointed out yesterday,it was about a while back,faded out as sh1t


Works for some, not for others mate, same as everything else


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You've not got a clue what its all about have you? Lol


Nope


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I dont mind being the forum walton as long as its not the Ginger one (wonder if ben will notice lol)


Yes, tw*t :S


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, tw*t


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Nope


Lol, fair enough, have a read up on it. I'm making my best gains in a while on gvt, won't do it for a long time but for me its working. Everything looking fuller, muscles all feeling harder and strength improving each week. Winner


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, fair enough, have a read up on it. I'm making my best gains in a while on gvt, won't do it for a long time but for me its working. Everything looking fuller, muscles all feeling harder and strength improving each week. Winner


but your diet has been better too bro so how do you know its just gvt ??

thats the thing when so many variables are changing throughout it could be any one of the things...

im glad its working at the minute though mate but your diet bieng on point will be making a massive difference no doubt that is obviously the key !!!


----------



## flinty90

them fcukin big thick juicy sirloins have just gone down a treat, i even cooked my missus one aswell lol ... im just too fcukin kind sometimes lol !!!


----------



## Heath

Get some ribeye steaks down ya!! 

Is this journal an alpha free safe zone? lol


----------



## flinty90

MutantX said:


> Get some ribeye steaks down ya!!
> 
> Is this journal an alpha free safe zone? lol


yeah no alpha's here bro lol


----------



## Heath

flinty90 said:


> yeah no alpha's here bro lol


Thank fvck lol, it's like an alien invasion of UK-M


----------



## flinty90

MutantX said:


> Thank fvck lol, it's like an alien invasion of UK-M


lol they arent bad mate, just different goals and ideals thats all.. !!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Works for some, not for others mate, same as everything else


If it is working for you all good mate,you must have high ratio of slow twitch fibers,i presume you have been a good runner in the past if so?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> but your diet has been better too bro so how do you know its just gvt ??
> 
> thats the thing when so many variables are changing throughout it could be any one of the things...
> 
> im glad its working at the minute though mate but your diet bieng on point will be making a massive difference no doubt that is obviously the key !!!


True enough it just feels right for me at the moment but i know what you're saying. Ultimately whatever I'm doing at the moment is working so I'll keep doing it until it doesn't work anymore .


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> True enough it just feels right for me at the moment but i know what you're saying. Ultimately whatever I'm doing at the moment is working so I'll keep doing it until it doesn't work anymore .


 :thumbup1: definitely mate you could always do it the reverse way around and keep dropping one thing at a time out and see how that affects things X


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> yeah no alpha's here bro lol


Don't count on it, I'm in here everymorning seeing what's going on


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Don't count on it, I'm in here everymorning seeing what's going on


like i said no alphas in here bro lol X


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> like i said no alphas in here bro lol X


Haha dropped myself right into that one !


----------



## Bad Alan

Flinty 1 - 0 Will


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Flinty 1 - 0 Will


LOL im not about point scoring lol have some reps for balance X


----------



## flinty90

LOL i have to laugh at this place sometimes.... some fcukin strange things happen on here it does make me chuckle to myself !!!


----------



## flinty90

My missus just watch The big year with Jack black lol about fcukin bird spotting..

i dont think my life has ever been so exciting lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LOL i have to laugh at this place sometimes.... some fcukin strange things happen on here it does make me chuckle to myself !!!


Yeah, the "Luther package" made me lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, the "Luther package" made me lol


there is a lot that makes me laugh bro lol... some very strange people about !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> there is a lot that makes me laugh bro lol... some very strange people about !!!


Indeed mate lol


----------



## George-Bean

Excitement eh, I was so bored with Fat Tony's drivel I found myself waking up from a nap lol, Rach is fuming as she was left listening to him lol.


----------



## biglbs

Hello guys


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Hello guys


Morning!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning!


Tell you what lower back pumps are cvntish,barely move,TAURINE in but gonna up water too.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Tell you what lower back pumps are cvntish,barely move,TAURINE in but gonna up water too.


Lol.

How much taurine are you on?

More water and a banana pre workout will help (not taking the pi55 on the banana beany)


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> How much taurine are you on?
> 
> More water and a banana pre workout will help (not taking the pi55 on the banana beany)


Nice one,just read that too so will do...

5g x 2/3 times d.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Nice one,just read that too so will do...
> 
> 5g x 2/3 times d.


More than enough then mate


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> More than enough then mate


Just emptied dish washer,nowmg:


----------



## flinty90

Well isnt it great when you wake up to a w4nk, and you have got both hands around your head so you know its not you doing it, and the dog is in her basket so you know she is safe lol...

Sunday morning bliss

Good morning everyone sounds like i have been spoilt if emptying dishwasher has been the theme of the morning and back pumps...

i have just emptied my sack with some b0llock pumps


----------



## flinty90

whats everyones plans on this fine and wonderful , wet windy cold day


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well isnt it great when you wake up to a w4nk, and you have got both hands around your head so you know its not you doing it, and the dog is in her basket so you know she is safe lol...
> 
> Sunday morning bliss
> 
> Good morning everyone sounds like i have been spoilt if emptying dishwasher has been the theme of the morning and back pumps...
> 
> i have just emptied my sack with some b0llock pumps


Pmsl. Not a bad way to start the day is it!

7 poached eggs here


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Not a bad way to start the day is it!
> 
> 7 poached eggs here


VIRGIN


----------



## luther1

Morning all

Sunny here so shower,shake,walk the dog,shopping,paper work then out tonight for dinner because its the mother of my little girls birthday today so we always go out for eats

15st on the button with abs. Just sayin


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> whats everyones plans on this fine and wonderful , wet windy cold day


Morning flinty. Licking my wounds after a bruising match yesterday.

Nice avi by the way, plenty of muscle in there mate. Have a good day. X


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty. Licking my wounds after a bruising match yesterday.
> 
> Nice avi by the way, plenty of muscle in there mate. Have a good day. X


Plenty of muscle?

You must of meant my avi


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sunny here so shower,shake,walk the dog,shopping,paper work then out tonight for dinner because its the mother of my little girls birthday today so we always go out for eats
> 
> 15st on the button with abs. Just sayin


Nice work mate and a good day ...

15 stone with abs hey,,, when are you thinking about starting to put on some Mass ??? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty. Licking my wounds after a bruising match yesterday.
> 
> Nice avi by the way, plenty of muscle in there mate. Have a good day. X


i bet the ground was as hard as the tackles bro.. well at least you got to shower with the rest of the guys mate , that must always make up for any shortcomings in the game lol

did you win ??


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Nice work mate and a good day ...
> 
> 15 stone with abs hey,,, when are you thinking about starting to put on some Mass ??? :whistling:


About the last six months. It's a miracle that I'm even 15st

16st by this time next year seems ( and probably is) impossible


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> i bet the ground was as hard as the tackles bro.. well at least you got to shower with the rest of the guys mate , that must always make up for any shortcomings in the game lol
> 
> did you win ??


Lol. Yes we won 12-10. Ground was frozen at one end where it was in the shade. Always good to shower with the boys, funny how the forwards always have bigger balls than the backs!!


----------



## George-Bean

Shake for brekkie here (with oats). Got family round today, nose is running like a tap. Wife has gone into overdrive bringing me tea and fussing over me ;-D Not bad considering my nose is just running, wonder if there is a shelf full of new shoes I haven't found yet?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> About the last six months. It's a miracle that I'm even 15st
> 
> 16st by this time next year seems ( and probably is) impossible


you will do it bro your in a good place..

im 17.1 stone this morning without abs lol... but happy


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Shake for brekkie here (with oats). Got family round today, nose is running like a tap. Wife has gone into overdrive bringing me tea and fussing over me ;-D Not bad considering my nose is just running, wonder if there is a shelf full of new shoes I haven't found yet?


well at least you have started well this morning breakfast wise .. how much oats you had ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sunny here so shower,shake,walk the dog,shopping,paper work then out tonight for dinner because its the mother of my little girls birthday today so we always go out for eats
> 
> 15st on the button with abs. Just sayin


Forum rules dictate, picornoabs


----------



## George-Bean

45g of oats.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> 45g of oats.


go steady mate lol....

i fcukin spill that many down side of my bowl


----------



## Milky

You have mail.


----------



## George-Bean

One of things to do today is sort out my grub, and get the timings/macros correct etc. Got to keep telling myself I am not eating for weight loss anymore ;-D


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> go steady mate lol....
> 
> i fcukin spill that many down side of my bowl


I fcuking sneeze and blow more than that across the kitchen


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I fcuking sneeze and blow more than that across the kitchen


I thought this was BB forum not an eating competition ?


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> I thought this was BB forum not an eating competition ?


It's flintys journal,no bbing talk allowed


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I thought this was BB forum not an eating competition ?


I know who'd come last if it was :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

right , another juicy sirloin for me with some rice and broccoli.. mmmmm

then got beef for tea just beeeeef lol !!!


----------



## Richie186

How do I start a journal mate. Looked all over to no avail. X


----------



## Replicator

Richie186 said:


> How do I start a journal mate. Looked all over to no avail. X


V.M sent


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> How do I start a journal mate. Looked all over to no avail. X


sorry mate just seen this ... hope @Replicator answered your question X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate just seen this ... hope @Replicator answered your question X


Yes mate, cheers. Just writing my first page now. X


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I thought this was BB forum not an eating competition ?


Someone mention food?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Someone mention food?


dont upset him Tom lol you know he doesnt like to eat hahaa


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> dont upset him Tom lol you know he doesnt like to eat hahaa


Shake anyone?And a pair of lead lined trainers:rolleyes:


----------



## Richie186

Posted first page up. Lots to add but it's a start! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Posted first page up. Lots to add but it's a start! Lol


link

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202753-richies-second-shot-journal.html


----------



## flinty90

ok guys just had my last bit of beef for the day lol.. will knock beef on head next weekend and have some good chicken breast meals instead...

feeling like i have wasted today really done fcuk all apart from stick up a light fitting and put up some new mirrors lol missus didnt buy straight forward rectangle ones they had to be 4 curvy fcukers with 8 Fasteners to each mirror fcuk sake...

i wanted to go out and do something but my motivation at weekends is sh1t after i have done all my training .. anyway im at gym tomorrow and hitting legs

i have got to make a really big effort cardio waise this week aswell. working on night from tuesday night so will deffo be taking bike to bristol and hitting the cardio everyday.... see if i can drop a little more fat...

2 more weeks to go before i start my natty crusade lol im actually looking forward to seeing how my body responds actually !!


----------



## biglbs




----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102127


i know i know im turning into a right boring cnut lol its this fcukin forum bro x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i know i know im turning into a right boring cnut lol its this fcukin forum bro x


BIT OF BEER?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> BIT OF BEER?


i dont think with all the gear im taking that beer is a good idea !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i dont think with all the gear im taking that beer is a good idea !!!


YA THINK?

It will be fine,how many though?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102128
> YA THINK?
> 
> It will be fine,how many though?


NONE lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> NONE lol


Pmsl i had a bit of crap on the screen beef -read beer!I thought you wrote beer!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Pmsl i had a bit of crap on the screen beef -read beer!I thought you wrote beer!
> View attachment 102130


LMFAO !!!


----------



## flinty90

i wondered why you called me a party animal lol i thought you were taking the p1ss cos i was sat in all day bieng a boring cnut hahahaha


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i wondered why you called me a party animal lol i thought you were taking the p1ss cos i was sat in all day bieng a boring cnut hahahaha


That's now true by default...


----------



## flinty90

meals made ready for tomorrow

Meal 2/3/4 all same !!!

210 gram minced beef - 180 gram basmati rice - 100 gram brussels


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys

aq few hours in work this morning getting rig ready for bristol tomorrow . then about 3 pm i will be hitting legs


----------



## flinty90

Oh and Blood pressure this morning was 122/88


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Oh and Blood pressure this morning was 122/88


All good


----------



## Queenie

To summarise...

You've made me want to eat sirloin and train legs today 

Have a good day flintus!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Oh and Blood pressure this morning was 122/88


Morning,the 88 is a little high for your age in the morning mate,they look at meds from 90 take care.

What Is High Blood Pressure?

High blood pressure (HBP) is a serious condition that can lead to coronary heart disease, heart failure, stroke, kidney failure, and other health problems.

"Blood pressure" is the force of blood pushing against the walls of the arteries as the heart pumps blood. If this pressure rises and stays high over time, it can damage the body in many ways.

Overview

About 1 in 3 adults in the United States has HBP. The condition itself usually has no signs or symptoms. You can have it for years without knowing it. During this time, though, HBP can damage your heart, blood vessels, kidneys, and other parts of your body.

Knowing your blood pressure numbers is important, even when you're feeling fine. If your blood pressure is normal, you can work with your health care team to keep it that way. If your blood pressure is too high, treatment may help prevent damage to your body's organs.

Blood Pressure Numbers

Blood pressure is measured as systolic (sis-TOL-ik) and diastolic (di-ah-STOL-ik) pressures. "Systolic" refers to blood pressure when the heart beats while pumping blood. "Diastolic" refers to blood pressure when the heart is at rest between beats.

You most often will see blood pressure numbers written with the systolic number above or before the diastolic number, such as 120/80 mmHg. (The mmHg is millimeters of mercury-the units used to measure blood pressure.)

The table below shows normal blood pressure numbers for adults. It also shows which numbers put you at greater risk for health problems.

Categories for Blood Pressure Levels in Adults (measured in millimeters of mercury, or mmHg)

Category Systolic

(top number) Diastolic

(bottom number)

Normal Less than 120 And Less than 80

Prehypertension 120-139 Or 80-89

High blood pressure

Stage 1 140-159 Or 90-99

Stage 2 160 or higher Or 100 or higher

The ranges in the table apply to most adults (aged 18 and older) who don't have short-term serious illnesses.

Blood pressure doesn't stay the same all the time. It lowers as you sleep and rises when you wake up. Blood pressure also rises when you're excited, nervous, or active. If your numbers stay above normal most of the time, you're at risk for health problems. The risk grows as blood pressure numbers rise. "Prehypertension" means you may end up with HBP, unless you take steps to prevent it.

If you're being treated for HBP and have repeat readings in the normal range, your blood pressure is under control. However, you still have the condition. You should see your doctor and follow your treatment plan to keep your blood pressure under control.

Your systolic and diastolic numbers may not be in the same blood pressure category. In this case, the more severe category is the one you're in. For example, if your systolic number is 160 and your diastolic number is 80, you have stage 2 HBP. If your systolic number is 120 and your diastolic number is 95, you have stage 1 HBP.

If you have diabetes or chronic kidney disease, HBP is defined as 130/80 mmHg or higher. HBP numbers also differ for children and teens. (For more information, go to "How Is High Blood Pressure Diagnosed?")

Outlook

Blood pressure tends to rise with age. Following a healthy lifestyle helps some people delay or prevent this rise in blood pressure.

People who have HBP can take steps to control it and reduce their risk for related health problems. Key steps include following a healthy lifestyle, having ongoing medical care, and following your treatment plan.

The image focuses on high blood pressure in women and explains how high blood pressure increases the risk of heart disease. An estimated 1 in 3 women has high blood pressure, and the condition is dangerous because it often causes no symptoms.

The image also contains a chart showing ranges of blood pressure numbers for normal blood pressure, prehypertension, stage 1 hypertension, and stage 2 hypertension (also discussed in the text chart earlier in this section). Finally, the image states that you can take action to prevent high blood pressure by reducing sodium (salt) intake. Most adults should have less than one teaspoon, or 1,500 milligrams, of sodium a day. Being active and maintaining a healthy weight also can help you prevent high blood pressure.

Sources: National Center for Health Statistics. (2007-2010). National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey; Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. (2011). Vital signs: prevalence, treatment, and control of hypertension, 1999-2002 and 2005-2008. MMWR: Morbidity & Mortality Weekly Report, 60(4), 103-108; National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute, National High Blood Pressure Education Program. (2004). The seventh report of the Joint National Committee on Prevention, Detection, Evaluation, and Treatment of High Blood Pressure


----------



## TELBOR

New journal bro - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3677510


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. (Well it is for me) nice peice on bp mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Well thats the few hours at work done.. just ready to get to gym now and break these legs apart....

canny fcukin wait !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well thats the few hours at work done.. just ready to get to gym now and break these legs apart....
> 
> canny fcukin wait !!!


Have a good one 

I'm nearly done too!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one
> 
> I'm nearly done too!


hurry home and come train legs with me then lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hurry home and come train legs with me then lol


What time are you going....?


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. (Well it is for me) nice peice on bp mate. :thumbup1:


Thanks Sir


----------



## flinty90

trained shoulders instead as one of the lads let us down (legs session) so we will double 6 the cnut as he thinks he has got away with training legs lol

Rear delt flies

12 x 35kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 60kg

reverse seated machine press

12 x 40kg

10 x 55kg

8 x 65kg

6 x 80 kg

12 x 40 kg (super slow)

seated side lateral raises

12 x 7kg

10 x 9kg

8 x 12.5kg

6 x 15kg

kneeling DB press

12 x 15 kg

12 x 20 kg

10 x 25 kg

BB shrugs

25 x 60 kg

20 x 120kg

20 x 120kg

shoulders done !!!

im getting very addicted to sirloin steak for meal 7 lol but its what i must do lol

got all my pct info and next 8 weeks plan from Bigbear today.. he is very pleased with how i have done this last 10 weeks.. this week and next week to finish and finish well i think and then we start PCT. diet changes for me in week 14 and cardio has been intorduced quite a bit after week 14 too..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good mate, looking forward to seeing the changes in your plan.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, looking forward to seeing the changes in your plan.


me too matey ... i think i will get a lot out of it to be fair bro ... mainly the fact that i have never ran a pct, so will be interesting to see how my body reacts coming off gear and becoming a natty scum lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> me too matey ... i think i will get a lot out of it to be fair bro ... mainly the fact that i have never ran a pct, so will be interesting to see how my body reacts coming off gear and becoming a natty scum lol


You'll lose all your muscle, get weak and be physiologically inferior to Roblet! But at least you'll have big balls to play with again pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

how long you been on the gear now?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll lose all your muscle, get weak and be physiologically inferior to Roblet! But at least you'll have big balls to play with again pmsl


TOO late pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> how long you been on the gear now?


about 1 year all be told !!! :blush:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> about 1 year all be told !!! :blush:


That's alright. You've not run anything like tren have you so with a hefty pct you should bounce back in a few months.


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> about 1 year all be told !!! :blush:


u got stuff in place for when you come off? be hard to keep a years worth of gains!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's alright. You've not run anything like tren have you so with a hefty pct you should bounce back in a few months.


nah never ran tren mate and t be fair my gear use has always been very simple and pretty modest dose wise ... the pct protocol looks pretty good i will run it by @biglbs see what he reckons but i think i will be fine after a few weeks


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> u got stuff in place for when you come off? be hard to keep a years worth of gains!!


yes i got everything i need mate, and to be fair it shouldnt be hard to keep my gains as i havent gained much apart from a decent recomp and kept a bit of size that i have gained over the year .. i have held that pretty well for a while now whilst eating to recomp..

im not daft though im expecting some change but i will fight tooth and nail to mainatin what i can !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nah never ran tren mate and t be fair my gear use has always been very simple and pretty modest dose wise ... the pct protocol looks pretty good i will run it by @biglbs see what he reckons but i think i will be fine after a *few weeks*


Well that depends on how you define recovered I suppose but you'll be alright


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> yes i got everything i need mate, and to be fair it shouldnt be hard to keep my gains as i havent gained much apart from a decent recomp and kept a bit of size that i have gained over the year .. i have held that pretty well for a while now whilst eating to recomp..
> 
> im not daft though im expecting some change but i will fight tooth and nail to mainatin what i can !!!


with that spirit mate, youll do a good job of keeping what u got ya big ****er


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that depends on how you define recovered I suppose but you'll be alright


yeah mate i didnt mean i will be fully recovered levels wise etc , just that i hoped mind would be clear and on way to making a good recovery. whilst not losing what i have built X


----------



## biglbs

You called


----------



## focus_and_win

do you have someone sorting your diet traning and someone sorting your aas and pct or same person? i see you mention biglbs does he also do diet?


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> do you have someone sorting your diet traning and someone sorting your aas and pct or same person? i see you mention biglbs does he also do diet?


i have a mentor mate that sorts all my stuff for me so im quite happy with what im doing and trust him...

but him and biglbs are very similair in approch (old school) so i like to tickle biglbs tastebuds with what im doing etc as he loves this stuff and he also is very knowleadgeable with regards to all the stuff im doing ..


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> i have a mentor mate that sorts all my stuff for me so im quite happy with what im doing and trust him...
> 
> but him and biglbs are very similair in approch (old school) so i like to tickle biglbs tastebuds with what im doing etc as he loves this stuff and he also is very knowleadgeable with regards to all the stuff im doing ..


sounds perfect bro, can tell just by reading your journal your in a good place (been following for a while)


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> sounds perfect bro, can tell just by reading your journal your in a good place (been following for a while)


thanks mate , not seen you around much but im glad your here, and you sound like a positive contributor so i welcome you to flintys world haha !!!x


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session bro 

Dom miss the session?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Nice session bro
> 
> Dom miss the session?


yes, the fcukin pussy, told him i hate him and he better not train with me again lol.. fcukin hate people that let me down and dont make the effort, how many people like me are you going to find that will train with you for nothing but seeing you get to your end goal... ?? NONE or very very fcukin few, so if he cant be a$$ed i told him i wont be training him again X


----------



## focus_and_win

how low do u put cals then mate on a diet? a man of your size must take a fair few to keep mass


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes, the fcukin pussy, told him i hate him and he better not train with me again lol.. fcukin hate people that let me down and dont make the effort, how many people like me are you going to find that will train with you for nothing but seeing you get to your end goal... ?? NONE or very very fcukin few, so if he cant be a$$ed i told him i wont be training him again X


Still baffles me he's natty as fook and has frosties pre and post workout pmsl.

His loss mate. So long as you smashed ya self in that's all that matters  x


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> how low do u put cals then mate on a diet? a man of your size must take a fair few to keep mass


my cals at minute are just short of 4000 cals and im maintaining perfectly bro. not losing weight but losing fat. so gaining muscle too. i have been as low as 1800 cals per day in past and still not lost as much fat as i am now. so its wierd but exciting mate..


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Still baffles me he's natty as fook and has frosties pre and post workout pmsl.
> 
> His loss mate. So long as you smashed ya self in that's all that matters  x


yes. i push the people that train with me as much as i can. but i always push myself harder. lead by example i think. x


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> my cals at minute are just short of 4000 cals and im maintaining perfectly bro. not losing weight but losing fat. so gaining muscle too. i have been as low as 1800 cals per day in past and still not lost as much fat as i am now. so its wierd but exciting mate..


thats how i do it mate, start the diet on high cals, finish the diet on decent amount of cals aswell!

if u start too low and stall, what dya do? ya FOOKED!


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> thats how i do it mate, start the diet on high cals, finish the diet on decent amount of cals aswell!
> 
> if u start too low and stall, what dya do? ya FOOKED!


Exactly mate i have been there too many times, i have been shown a proper way to do this now so it will never happen again, the right foods you can pretty much pile in and not get fat, its ridiculously simple but it works a treat lol ..

have you ever seen my starting pic mate and my more recent pic ??


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> Exactly mate i have been there too many times, i have been shown a proper way to do this now so it will never happen again, the right foods you can pretty much pile in and not get fat, its ridiculously simple but it works a treat lol ..
> 
> have you ever seen my starting pic mate and my more recent pic ??


no mate, show me if you dont mind


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> no mate, show me if you dont mind


sorry for all those that have seen these to death lol

time between pics is about 21 months the latest pic was from about 5 weeks ago !!!


----------



## focus_and_win

nice work mate! reps


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> nice work mate! reps


cheers pal, i can only get better too :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Show him the lion cub pic pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## flinty90

morning chappys. well what a gorgeous day lol anyone working outside in this today has mu upmost respect. its a fcukin horrible thing to have to do for a living.. i cant wait for nights in the cnut tonight DOH!!!

Anyaway. got legs to train at 11. then try get to bristol early and get a hours kip i think.. have a good day all. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning chappys. well what a gorgeous day lol anyone working outside in this today has mu upmost respect. its a fcukin horrible thing to have to do for a living.. i cant wait for nights in the cnut tonight DOH!!!
> 
> Anyaway. got legs to train at 11. then try get to bristol early and get a hours kip i think.. have a good day all. x


Weather is a pi55 take, fed up of diversions everywhere lol

Legs!!! Enjoy


----------



## flinty90

Blood pressure this morning pre meal 1 was 127/76 pulse 63 bpm


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Blood pressure this morning pre meal 1 was 127/76 pulse 63 bpm


Excellent :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Excellent :beer:


to be fair its always been pretty good, not bad to say week 11 of dbol decca and test lol


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> to be fair its always been pretty good, not bad to say week 11 of dbol decca and test lol


You're going to be a monster!


----------



## MRSTRONG

whats happening team big bear


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> You're going to be a monster!


cheeky cnut i am a fcukin monster lol....

now if i was better looking i couldnt say that lol...x


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> whats happening team big bear


Morning bro .. just a bit of the same pal...

off to have a legs session in hour.. just waiting for gas man to come and start work on the boiler... fcukin thing

how you doing bro ?? x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> to be fair its always been pretty good, not bad to say week 11 of dbol decca and test lol


Genetics and diet 

Mine is usually [email protected], down to genetics - runs through family


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Genetics and diet
> 
> Mine is usually [email protected], down to genetics - runs through family


So your mum and dad are green as well????


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> So your mum and dad are green as well????


mmm well my dad died 4 years ago , but my mum still has her green days i guess lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Morning bro .. just a bit of the same pal...
> 
> off to have a legs session in hour.. just waiting for gas man to come and start work on the boiler... fcukin thing
> 
> how you doing bro ?? x


yeah not bad ta .






you seen dozzas blood and guts leg trainer with that skinny welsh dude cj lol try doing his warm ups matey i do them before each workout and i need to do the inchworms more lol


----------



## TELBOR

Raven said:


> Can't seem to find it?


Yes, my mum's a leprechaun too


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes, my mum's a leprechaun too


??? where did that quote come from Rob ?? who is raven


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ??? where did that quote come from Rob ?? who is raven


Pmsl?!

I have no idea? I've seen it do that before......?

@Katy?

I quoted Tyramhall lol


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl?!
> 
> I have no idea? I've seen it do that before......?
> 
> @Katy?
> 
> I quoted Tyramhall lol


This is weird. My green parents comment was aimed @roblet lol!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> ??? where did that quote come from Rob ?? who is raven


Its fvckin kennyken!!!!!!


----------



## Hera

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl?!
> 
> I have no idea? I've seen it do that before......?
> 
> @Katy?
> 
> I quoted Tyramhall lol


So you tried to quite tyram and it quoted raven? Is the quote message the same?


----------



## flinty90

Katy said:


> So you tried to quite tyram and it quoted raven? Is the quote message the same?


i have never seen Raven in my journal Katy ??


----------



## TELBOR

Katy said:


> So you tried to quite tyram and it quoted raven? Is the quote message the same?


Quoted Tyramhall, tbh I didn't read the content just pressed quote and typed away - tapatalk issue maybe?

It's happening every now and then but I just log out and back in and it's fine


----------



## Hera

R0BLET said:


> Quoted Tyramhall, tbh I didn't read the content just pressed quote and typed away - tapatalk issue maybe?
> 
> It's happening every now and then but I just log out and back in and it's fine


I could look into it but if it's no biggy I might just leave it


----------



## TELBOR

Katy said:


> I could look into it but if it's no biggy I might just leave it


No biggie. Leave it lol.

I'll double check who the quotes are


----------



## flinty90

well got to bristol and not even fcukin working tonight w4nkers. anyway i think tomorrow i will go and find ministry of fitness and have a back or chest session in the day. anyone interested ??


----------



## biglbs

Katy said:


> I could look into it but if it's no biggy I might just leave it


What's not biggie,what have i done now?


----------



## Richie186

Evening flinster. How's Bristol?


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Evening flinster. How's Bristol?


lol.. its great haha. off to ministry tomorrow for a session i think. see what crack is x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol.. its great haha. off to ministry tomorrow for a session i think. see what crack is x


It is a potent drug,you will be bolloxed


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> lol.. its great haha. off to ministry tomorrow for a session i think. see what crack is x


Give @Tinytom a swift kick in the bollox and take over the place bro


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Give @Tinytom a swift kick in the bollox and take over the place bro


Low kick only needed imo


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Give @Tinytom a swift kick in the bollox and take over the place bro


yeah will do bro. if the weak cnut gets in my way . asked dutch if he was about but he got daughters bday x


----------



## flinty90

my legs feel broken lol i doubt i will be able to lift them to kick any cnut haha. good session before i set off down here.. .


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah will do bro. if the weak cnut gets in my way . asked dutch if he was about but he got daughters bday x


Yes I read that, I don't reckon you would have tolerated the lispy Cnut for more than 5 mins


----------



## flinty90

haha. a session is a session in my eyes bro... x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> haha. a session is a session in my eyes bro... x


 And by the end of the session you'd strutting round in your teamalfa hoody and have the Alcoholics Anonymous logo tattooed on your limp wrist


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> And by the end of the session you'd strutting round in your teamalfa hoody and have the Alcoholics Anonymous logo tattooed on your limp wrist


well that was the plan but seems its going to elude me lol. i will buy a ministry hoodie instead haha..


----------



## Tinytom

luther1 said:


> Give @Tinytom a swift kick in the bollox and take over the place bro


Wednesday is iron cod piece day


----------



## Tinytom

flinty90 said:


> well that was the plan but seems its going to elude me lol. i will buy a ministry hoodie instead haha..


None left in Extra Small sorry.

Don't get bullied by the big guys from the sixth form


----------



## flinty90

Tinytom said:


> None left in Extra Small sorry.
> 
> Don't get bullied by the big guys from the sixth form


lol you just have my xxxl hoodie fcukin ready bro lol.. how much is a session mate ? are you in tomorrow mate ?


----------



## Tinytom

flinty90 said:


> lol you just have my xxxl hoodie fcukin ready bro lol.. how much is a session mate ? are you in tomorrow mate ?


No charge for your first time mate. I'm in tomorrow from 8-9 then 12-5 say hello if you're in.


----------



## flinty90

Tinytom said:


> No charge for your first time mate. I'm in tomorrow from 8-9 then 12-5 say hello if you're in.


brill mate. will drop in after 12 then you will recognise me when the gym enters darkness from me just getting out the car hahaha.. see you tomorrow then hope you have got a hoodie for sale ..


----------



## flinty90

ok you bunch of cnuts who has upset everyone on the forum today lol.. place is like a fcukin creche'


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Enjoy Ministry


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning! Have a good one flinty


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Enjoy your (free) session at ministry. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

morning chimps. i love the smell of hatred and tampax in a morning lol... the forum stinks of it at minute..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning chimps. i love the smell of hatred and tampax in a morning lol... the forum stinks of it at minute..


Yeah loads of it!

Where's uriel to lighten the mood lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah loads of it!
> 
> Where's uriel to lighten the mood lol


seriously some folks should have a couplemof weeks off i think. go and live a little . it gets to me now and again i have to log outbfor a few days and then come back fresh . nowt worse than when your just hating it all...


----------



## Queenie

Morning flinty! Have a good one


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Morning flinty! Have a good one


morning clarabell you too..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> seriously some folks should have a couplemof weeks off i think. go and live a little . it gets to me now and again i have to log outbfor a few days and then come back fresh . nowt worse than when your just hating it all...


Aye, log off and carry on with life


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Hows the mohawk??


----------



## Ginger Ben

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Hows the mohawk??


Sh1t like always.....


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Hows the mohawk??


i shaved it off day after that photo rob took lol. its getting long enough now to cut back in but im going to a barbers for first cut lol.. and ginger no matter how fcukin wonkyeyed my hair looks no matter how scabby or greasy or sh1t it looks. it will never be fcukin ginger lol so im happy haha x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i shaved it off day after that photo rob took lol. its getting long enough now to cut back in but im going to a barbers for first cut lol.. and ginger no matter how fcukin wonkyeyed my hair looks no matter how scabby or greasy or sh1t it looks. it will never be fcukin ginger lol so im happy haha x


Lol, fair point!!


----------



## biglbs

Anyone want a fight Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,

just kiddin....


----------



## flinty90

hey chappies. just had a great session at M.O.F . chest and tris. unfortunately didnt get to meet @Tinytom. lazy cnut probably still in bed . or scared him off with me bieng a fcukin monster and all that..lol..

great gym though always makes me wish i lived closer so thanks tom shame i didnt get to meet ya. oh and there were only your old XS hoodies left obviously i tried one on but it ripped at the seams lol little cnut.. so i had to support your gym by purchasing an XL one and some shorts haha. xl is a little snug but it will do. they must make them smaller in bristol haha...

anyway @Tinytom thanks mate great place...


----------



## Tinytom

I only missed you by about 5 minutes mate sorry.

Had a very annoying day. Give me a bit of notice next time and we can hook up for a session. (Of workout not bumming)


----------



## flinty90

Tinytom said:


> I only missed you by about 5 minutes mate sorry.
> 
> Had a very annoying day. Give me a bit of notice next time and we can hook up for a session. (Of workout not bumming)


fcukin typical lol ok bro no problem mate. but if were not bumming im not sure i can make it hahaha ...


----------



## Replicator

look after yourself bud :thumbup1:


----------



## faultline

Pics or noxlmofhoodie


----------



## flinty90

faultline said:


> Pics or noxlmofhoodie


lol just out at work now bro will take pics tomoz but @Tinytom will confirm i purchased a hoodie and shorts today from his garden of hell... x


----------



## Tinytom

flinty90 said:


> lol just out at work now bro will take pics tomoz but @Tinytom will confirm i purchased a hoodie and shorts today from his garden of hell... x


Was not there so could not confirm but my staff did say a clothing purchase was made by a smallish athletic type boy of an extra large child's size 12 hoodie.

For his 'girlfriend'


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening, looking forward to the shorts pics ... Lol

Bit on the chilly side for shorts wearing for me tho .

Laters Glo

Xx


----------



## TELBOR

Tinytom said:


> Was not there so could not confirm but my staff did say a clothing purchase was made by a smallish athletic type boy of an extra large child's size 12 hoodie.
> 
> For his 'girlfriend'


A gift....for me


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> A gift....for me


LMFAO. that cnut has ruinef your christmas prezzie now.. lol


----------



## flinty90

Well someone has thrown themselves off a bridge tonight on m32 into bristol. must be bad to kill yourself in anyway but like that is just grim... sad sad story..


----------



## Richie186

How bad must things get for someone to do that to themselves. Tragic really.


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Well someone has thrown themselves off a bridge tonight on m32 into bristol. must be bad to kill yourself in anyway but like that is just grim... sad sad story..


Its hard to get your head round.

There was a girl local to me who took a massive overdose of painkillers. She woke up the next day and thought she had been lucky. She rang nhs direct as she kept getting nose bleeds and bleeding out of hee ear. The doctors said they couldnt do anything for her as her body was now shutting down. Supposedley the pain of this way to die is unbearable.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> How bad must things get for someone to do that to themselves. Tragic really.


i know mate. makes you think about missing a meal not bieng such a massive issue doesnt it..


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> How bad must things get for someone to do that to themselves. Tragic really.


i know mate. makes you think about missing a meal not bieng such a massive issue doesnt it..


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Its hard to get your head round.
> 
> There was a girl local to me who took a massive overdose of painkillers. She woke up the next day and thought she had been lucky. She rang nhs direct as she kept getting nose bleeds and bleeding out of hee ear. The doctors said they couldnt do anything for her as her body was now shutting down. Supposedley the pain of this way to die is unbearable.


that sounds horrid bro


----------



## biglbs

Morning spandex fillers.


----------



## flinty90

just been to barbers. got the mowhawk back. gave me a shave and everything lol pretty sweet .. im aching pretty evenly all over now lol.. and my MOF hoodie looks.mint. hahahah arooooogh..


----------



## luther1

What do you mean he gave you a shave and everything.

You had a happy ending didnt you,you queer cnut


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What do you mean he gave you a shave and everything.
> 
> You had a happy ending didnt you,you queer cnut


jelly cnut. all for 15 quid too lol..


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What do you mean he gave you a shave and everything.
> 
> You had a happy ending didnt you,you queer cnut


Pmsl.

All Bristol barbershop's offer happy endings apparently :lol:


----------



## focus_and_win

what ar your goals then mate for next year, keep dieting untill abs or something? or mass attack?


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> what ar your goals then mate for next year, keep dieting untill abs or something? or mass attack?


well bro as im coming off gear for a few.months my initial goal is to keep gains first. then stabilise as i continue to lose fat.. prime body ready for next blast. and either have an all out growth spurt or focus more on weaker body parts whilst tightening up physique mate.. i just need to continue to be consistent and i think results will come quick. but my important thing at first is coming off cycle and recovering well.. x


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> well bro as im coming off gear for a few.months my initial goal is to keep gains first. then stabilise as i continue to lose fat.. prime body ready for next blast. and either have an all out growth spurt or focus more on weaker body parts whilst tightening up physique mate.. i just need to continue to be consistent and i think results will come quick. but my important thing at first is coming off cycle and recovering well.. x


have you been on for a while before this cycle? did u b and c?

how long u planning to stay off?

sorry if you dont want to answer, just intersted, i know i stayed on too long so gunna try and have atleast a 3 month break


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> have you been on for a while before this cycle? did u b and c?
> 
> how long u planning to stay off?
> 
> sorry if you dont want to answer, just intersted, i know i stayed on too long so gunna try and have atleast a 3 month break


lol mate i will answer anything thats why im here..

i have been blasting and cruising for a year now mate so time to come.off. clean out and re asses ..


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sir! I'll not wake you with a whatsap  x


----------



## biglbs

Hi Meat head,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quiet in here today, bet the cvnts slept through his alarm and spent the whole day in his hotel bed ordering porn and room service


----------



## biglbs

It actualy smells of stale semen in here,he must have got carried away banging them out...


----------



## flinty90

Hows it going all you sexiest cnuts on the forum ???

How come Rep has been banned again ?? has he been unable to resist throwing the dummy out altogether this time ??


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Hows it going all you sexiest cnuts on the forum ???
> 
> How come Rep has been banned again ?? has he been unable to resist throwing the dummy out altogether this time ??


Alright big fella. Rep told the mods what he thought of them and their handling of the Ewan situation. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Alright big fella. Rep told the mods what he thought of them and their handling of the Ewan situation. X


ahhh i see so he got a holiday then hahaha... why the fcuk do people get so emotional about some wors on a fcukin screen .... mardy cnuts XX

looks like we should be good to go for the 10th bro really look forward to having a session.. shame you cant get down this monday for a session bro i know im deffo at home in the ay lol...

what do you want to go through training wise pal ???


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> ahhh i see so he got a holiday then hahaha... why the fcuk do people get so emotional about some wors on a fcukin screen .... mardy cnuts XX
> 
> looks like we should be good to go for the 10th bro really look forward to having a session.. shame you cant get down this monday for a session bro i know im deffo at home in the ay lol...
> 
> what do you want to go through training wise pal ???


Looking forward to it mate. Would chest and tri's be ok? I'm not bothered what we do really mate, as long as I'm sick before I leave!! Lol. X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Looking forward to it mate. Would chest and tri's be ok? I'm not bothered what we do really mate, as long as I'm sick before I leave!! Lol. X


if you want to do chest an tri's then yes thats fine...

i thought you might want to go through a legs session as you seem to struggle with them, but im easy bro i will train anything X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> if you want to do chest an tri's then yes thats fine...
> 
> i thought you might want to go through a legs session as you seem to struggle with them, but im easy bro i will train anything X


Wouldn't mind going through some form with legs, see where I'm going wrong but I've a lot of rugby coming up so need my legs to function!! X


----------



## flinty90

oh weighed in this morning i was 108.6 kg so ropped a tiny bit more weight this week...

Sent @R0BLET another picture of the jeans i bought fbefore i went on holiday lol there a fcukin joke now not even a belt helps as the scrunch up and just look ridiculous...

1 week left of the intitial 12 weeks woop woop ...!!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Wouldn't mind going through some form with legs, see where I'm going wrong but I've a lot of rugby coming up so need my legs to function!! X


LOL you neshing out of a full leg session bro hahaha... no probs mate we will have a good sesh no matter what we do ya fcukin beast X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> LOL you neshing out of a full leg session bro hahaha... no probs mate we will have a good sesh no matter what we do ya fcukin beast X


Lol! Tbh I need to do legs more than anything bro. Just can't afford to cry off from playing. I'm already top of my coaches sh1t list for getting sin binned 3 weeks running. Will the bean be joining us? X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> oh weighed in this morning i was 108.6 kg so ropped a tiny bit more weight this week...
> 
> Sent @R0BLET another picture of the jeans i bought fbefore i went on holiday lol there a fcukin joke now not even a belt helps as the scrunch up and just look ridiculous...
> 
> 1 week left of the intitial 12 weeks woop woop ...!!!


Was a ridiculous picture! Gut has gone, weight has stayed the same-ish.

Perfect recomp!


----------



## flinty90

feel like a right fat cnut tonight ... not sure why eaten same stuff today barring the tomato soup lol must have been that 

i also feel like a right boring miserable cnut tonight seem to be stopping in at weekens doing fcuk all , its getting on my teets ...

yes the life balance issue seems to be having a nip at my heels again tonight, not saying all this for sympathy guys just telling you all how my mind is working at minute..

im sure i will be ok tomorrow X


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> feel like a right fat cnut tonight ... not sure why eaten same stuff today barring the tomato soup lol must have been that
> 
> i also feel like a right boring miserable cnut tonight seem to be stopping in at weekens doing fcuk all , its getting on my teets ...
> 
> yes the life balance issue seems to be having a nip at my heels again tonight, not saying all this for sympathy guys just telling you all how my mind is working at minute..
> 
> im sure i will be ok tomorrow X


Your making a big sacrifice bro, nice food, socialising and drinking. But the bigger the sacrifice, the better the results. We're all proud of your commitment mate. X


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> feel like a right fat cnut tonight ... not sure why eaten same stuff today barring the tomato soup lol must have been that
> 
> i also feel like a right boring miserable cnut tonight seem to be stopping in at weekens doing fcuk all , its getting on my teets ...
> 
> yes the life balance issue seems to be having a nip at my heels again tonight, not saying all this for sympathy guys just telling you all how my mind is working at minute..
> 
> im sure i will be ok tomorrow X


Know what your saying about stopping in on saturday's, I not been out in ages and feel I missing out big time. Then again I can spend that extra cash on gear and supp's so I win that way at least! Also got all you fellow boring cvnts on here to keep me occupied!!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Your making a big sacrifice bro, nice food, socialising and drinking. But the bigger the sacrifice, the better the results. We're all proud of your commitment mate. X


yeah if i always read other people saying the thing i have just typed i always think stop bieng a whiney b1tch , an its not really a sacrafice is it.. just a few things i am choosing not to have, but it does feel like the hardest thing ever sometimes lol ... glad your here to support though bro .. im sure its all worth it at some point lol but sometimes its hard to pinpoint what your actually trying to avoid it all for just to be a little less fat haha !!!


----------



## Greshie

Richie186 said:


> Your making a big sacrifice bro, nice food, socialising and drinking. But the bigger the sacrifice, the better the results. We're all proud of your commitment mate. X


^^^^^^^ this  xx


----------



## Little_Jay

mate i get these feeling time to time, i just question it an think, whats the point, but sleep on it, wake up tomorrow and youll be loving life again i gurantee!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a beer you miserable cvnt


----------



## zack amin

its oryt mate were all sad cnuts on here on a satday night, youll find me here most saturday nights lol. cool micheal jackson doc on the box tho


----------



## Richie186

Or the Tyson fury fight in channel 5.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro!


----------



## Little_Jay

feelin postive today mate? bet you are! think of all them ppl feelin ruff an eatin ****e all day today! ur winnin!

was readin a article of it, once you drink ale your body only wants to get rid of that, it dont burn fat so if you add greasy kebabs and stuff your just asking for fat gain!


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. We all go through these times. I had a cheat meal on friday night. Felt proper guilty afterwards and am sure it drove me harder in the gym yesterday.


----------



## Richie186

Morning flinster. Hope you have a good day bro.


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> feelin postive today mate? bet you are! think of all them ppl feelin ruff an eatin ****e all day today! ur winnin!
> 
> was readin a article of it, once you drink ale your body only wants to get rid of that, it dont burn fat so if you add greasy kebabs and stuff your just asking for fat gain!


Bigbear explained all this to me once mate... that is why aq macro is not a macro in the true sense of the word.. yes on paper it looks the same but in the real world it really isnt...

if you put sh1t in you get sh1t out thats the exact words he used too.. its like when people do have these half day cheats etc it really is lasting for 4 - 5 days not just affecting that half a day..

your body will use that crappy goodness first so no matter what protein and good stuff you put in after it you wont get the benefit from it anyway until the crap has been used and cleared your body...

but im not saying cheats are a bad thing mentally, i have cheated a couple of times last 11 weeks and i felt i needed that, but i try not to kid myself that its all over and one with in the same day or so, as its not...

i feel better today, going to go and try and get some chrimbo shopping done whilst i have chance.. so it will probably be a expensive ay for me lol !!!


----------



## Little_Jay

flinty90 said:


> Bigbear explained all this to me once mate... that is why aq macro is not a macro in the true sense of the word.. yes on paper it looks the same but in the real world it really isnt...
> 
> if you put sh1t in you get sh1t out thats the exact words he used too.. its like when people do have these half day cheats etc it really is lasting for 4 - 5 days not just affecting that half a day..
> 
> your body will use that crappy goodness first so no matter what protein and good stuff you put in after it you wont get the benefit from it anyway until the crap has been used and cleared your body...
> 
> but im not saying cheats are a bad thing mentally, i have cheated a couple of times last 11 weeks and i felt i needed that, but i try not to kid myself that its all over and one with in the same day or so, as its not...
> 
> i feel better today, going to go and try and get some chrimbo shopping done whilst i have chance.. so it will probably be a expensive ay for me lol !!!


yep exactly mate, if you want your car to run efficently, you wouldnt put contaminated petrol in would you

your body loves cheal food, i feel better for it, as you say cravings can get the better, but unless your gifted wif a good motab, then your damaging weekly gains imo

me and you especially being previous fat ****ers!!


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> yep exactly mate, if you want your car to run efficently, you wouldnt put contaminated petrol in would you
> 
> your body loves cheal food, i feel better for it, as you say cravings can get the better, but unless your gifted wif a good motab, then your damaging weekly gains imo
> 
> me and you especially being previous fat ****ers!!


Previous lol... im still a fat fcuker im just getting proffesional at breathing in pmsl X


----------



## tyramhall

Ive not a clue behind the science of cheat meals etc.... but all i know is in 3 months ive probably had 3 cheat meals. The last one followed a long and hard day and i just couldnt get the thought of a pizza out of my mind. Does it make me weak? Possibly. But what i do know is my craving for anything bad has gone and fingers crossed i can get through xmas relatively unscathed!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Ive not a clue behind the science of cheat meals etc.... but all i know is in 3 months ive probably had 3 cheat meals. The last one followed a long and hard day and i just couldnt get the thought of a pizza out of my mind. Does it make me weak? Possibly. But what i do know is my craving for anything bad has gone and fingers crossed i can get through xmas relatively unscathed!


Does it fcuk mate . it makes you human , normal and absolutely why shouldnt you have a cheat... like i say im not condemning anyone for having a cheat meal or day or week etc. im just pointing out that it does a lot more negative damage to gains that people think ..

but still have the cheat it makes you appreciate how hard you have worked.. but what i find is that the cheats i have had havent quite hit the spot anyway and then i think MEH !! i wont bother with that again...

goes to show its just enying yourself that makes ya crave it but when you have had it you really didnt feel that bothered in first place..(on most occasions) when i had uncut loaf an cheese for first time in 8 weeks i was about coming in my pants lol that out of all stuff i had really still hit the spot and thats the only thing i still crave at minute mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Richie186

I've found with cravings that the smallest thing cures it. One finger of a kit kat or a single biscuit and that seems to sort it. Thing I miss and want the most is a cup of tea. Can't drink it without sugar lol.


----------



## tyramhall

It is strange how we crave food that is bad for us.


----------



## Richie186

tyramhall said:


> It is strange how we crave food that is bad for us.


True. I can't remember ever craving a tuna salad or or a bowl full of green veg.


----------



## flinty90

Hey just a bit of advice

Do not walk around a german market when your trying to be good on a diet lol ... fcuk know how i managed not to ransack the german sausage hut or the burgers, or the olive hut and the toffee hut and the cheese and pickle palace lol i was literally slavvering all the way around hahaha

smelled awesome


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I've found with cravings that the smallest thing cures it. One finger of a kit kat or a single biscuit and that seems to sort it. Thing I miss and want the most is a cup of tea. Can't drink it without sugar lol.


Just get that zero cal stevia stuff mate


----------



## biglbs

Is this Tampax fittings Uk please?


----------



## flinty90

morning you sexual devients. i might start a thread today about perverts


----------



## Richie186

I thought this was the thread for perverts. That's why I subbed. :/


----------



## Tommy10

Is this a Mans Man only thread ?


----------



## TELBOR

Tommy10 said:


> Is this a Mans Man only thread ?


I'll get my coat then lol


----------



## flinty90

Tommy10 said:


> Is this a Mans Man only thread ?


Well yeah but seeing as ****'s are already here i will allow it :blush:

(mans man can call a gay a **** without said **** taking offence) its an actual fact ya know X


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'll get my coat then lol


bye mate enjoy your christmas shopping day, oh and put a cardigan on if going into notts you will fit right in :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> by mate enjoy your christmas shopping day, oh and put a cardigan on if going into notts you will fit right in :whistling:


Pmsl.

I'll be in a t-shirt only bro - man's man lol

Tbh I got your point and it's worrying that's the way society is nowadays.

The bigger picture and longevity of what we see now is that "Great Britain" will no longer have that outside image of being a "man's man" country.

Image if National Service happened - the enemies would pi55 themselves 

We can blame x-factor for all this pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I'll be in a t-shirt only bro - man's man lol
> 
> Tbh I got your point and it's worrying that's the way society is nowadays.
> 
> The bigger picture and longevity of what we see now is that "Great Britain" will no longer have that outside image of being a "man's man" country.
> 
> Image if National Service happened - the enemies would pi55 themselves
> 
> We can blame x-factor for all this pmsl


dont bring that sh1t into my thread lol thats why i mae the other hahaha.... it passed a sunday afternoon i guess


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dont bring that sh1t into my thread lol thats why i mae the other hahaha.... it passed a sunday afternoon i guess


Lol.

Oops.......

Rob

28

3 pairs of chino's

0 converse

Xs tops, ck and dkny pants 

Just messing, nice to have a thread like that on a Sunday.

You just know some c.unt was sat pulling their hair out lol


----------



## Richie186

I blame health and safety. Can't do fcuk all without some pencil necked nob in a hi vis vest telling you you need to complete the appropriate training. My girlfriend can't decorate the Xmas tree at work until someone has done ladder training!!? What the fcuk is that all about?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I blame health and safety. Can't do fcuk all without some pencil necked nob in a hi vis vest telling you you need to complete the appropriate training. My girlfriend can't decorate the Xmas tree at work until someone has done ladder training!!? What the fcuk is that all about?


Pmsl.

Working at heights - on a tree! Brilliant


----------



## Ginger Ben

Run to the hills, the british are coming!!


----------



## flinty90

Last jab for me today boys and girls.. (or should i say last 3 jabs) cant wait to get it over and done with ...

ONWARdS AND UPWARDS FOR NATTY MAN !!!


----------



## Loveleelady

well mr flinty whats the crackles, any progress pictures?


----------



## flinty90

Loveleelady said:


> well mr flinty whats the crackles, any progress pictures?


Nah i havent made any lol.... are you ok !!!


----------



## Loveleelady

flinty90 said:


> Nah i havent made any lol.... are you ok !!!


yeh im totally class, all fabulous, sure check out me journo i got me bridesmaid piciie in there

why u not made any? u just here for the fun?lol


----------



## flinty90

oh and just had a phone call back in bristol today on nights getting picked up at 3 pm... fcukin w4nk ....


----------



## flinty90

Loveleelady said:


> yeh im totally class, all fabulous, sure check out me journo i got me bridesmaid piciie in there
> 
> why u not made any? u just here for the fun?lol


i just come for the hot blokes, i havent even traine for 12 months X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> oh and just had a phone call back in bristol today on nights getting picked up at 3 pm... fcukin w4nk ....


[email protected]!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> [email protected]!


you know worse thing bro, my missus left for work this morning expecting to see me later before i went anywhere but now i wont see her till saturay morning ...

its not fair !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you know worse thing bro, my missus left for work this morning expecting to see me later before i went anywhere but now i wont see her till saturay morning ...
> 
> its not fair !!!


That is the worse part mate. Your work do take the pi55 sometimes!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> That is the worse part mate. Your work do take the pi55 sometimes!!


ALL the time bro they take the p1s ALL THE TIME lol


----------



## flinty90

i have just text big bear and told him i might not even jab this week at all as its pretty much wasted gear as i wont get to train anyway... i just want to get pct underway , get recovere an see what happens. i just hope libido dont go down too long and i can still get hard otherwise i may aswell stay in bristol for rest of my life in a hotel room on my own lol ...


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> i have just text big bear and told him i might not even jab this week at all as its pretty much wasted gear as i wont get to train anyway... i just want to get pct underway , get recovere an see what happens. i just hope libido dont go down too long and i can still get hard otherwise i may aswell stay in bristol for rest of my life in a hotel room on my own lol ...


You'll be fine mate. If not then there's always Viagra.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i have just text big bear and told him i might not even jab this week at all as its pretty much wasted gear as i wont get to train anyway... i just want to get pct underway , get recovere an see what happens. i just hope libido dont go down too long and i can still get hard otherwise i may aswell stay in bristol for rest of my life in a hotel room on my own lol ...


Pct will be fine mate.

You know I didn't do any at all and I'm fine, I'm like a jack russel - but smaller! Pmsl.

I have some viagra if you need any  lol


----------



## flinty90

never taken viagra, never needed it.. an i dont think i woul anyway to be fair


----------



## biglbs

How do you feel about your results Flints,as good as hoped for or not from this course,how long until next one?


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> you know worse thing bro, my missus left for work this morning expecting to see me later before i went anywhere but now i wont see her till saturay morning ...
> 
> its not fair !!!


Thats harsh bro. You working over xmas?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> How do you feel about your results Flints,as good as hoped for or not from this course,how long until next one?


i feel happy with results mate .. to be fair if i wanted all out bulk my diet but with more calories and the exact same cycle i have just done with the same training i could see anyone really adding some proper beef on all that...

My total change in weight has been

start 11 weeks ago 109.8 kg

end saturday 108.6 kg

so fat loss baring in mind i must have lost well over 3-4 inches around my waist im very pleased that its been the perfect recomp...

its taught me a dam site more about my body than i could have imagined..

and i stuck to the programme so im proud of that aswell...

My next goal is recovery, and my goal is to lose more fat .. i want to try an see how long i can stay natural to be fair, and i want a little bit more fitness back i am thinking about having a few games back at hockey after christmas so we will see how it goes..

All in all im a happy bunny at minute ...

@R0BLET can be a testamnet to my physique and how size and shape have change drastically over last 3 months, its hard for others that have never met me in person to actually see the difference in a picture .. but in person i have ha loads and loads of positive comments ...

Onwards we go !!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Thats harsh bro. You working over xmas?


we normally have a couple of weeks off over christmas mate, no one wants you drilling on a motorway in the holidays with traffic issues etc..

I got picked up at 3 pm tonight set off onto M1 then A42 after 30 minutes got a phone call saying we werent on tonight due to a cable not getting redirected, turned around and come home and await any news tomorrow .. Fcuk this life you can not plan fcuk all...

well at least i get another session in my own gym tomorrow morning so it will be back

id shoulders this afternoon will put session own in a minute X


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders

Face pulls

3 x 12

smith press

4 sets 12

side lat raises

3 sets 15

kneeling DB press

3 sets 12

shrugs

3 sets 20

job done !!


----------



## biglbs

That is great news mate and reps for winning over,just what you set out to do a?

Are you gonna update some pics mate?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That is great news mate and reps for winning over,just what you set out to do a?
> 
> Are you gonna update some pics mate?


thanks for reps...

i will try and get some pics together bro yeah X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thanks for reps...
> 
> i will try and get some pics together bro yeah X


That will be great,you earnt some reps imo,ps thanks for mine too


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That will be great,you earnt some reps imo,ps thanks for mine too


SHHHHHHHHHHHH ffs dont start that argument off again hahahaha x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHH ffs dont start that argument off again hahahaha x


No one here to do that now mate,i would rather not be where i am tbh,i have a plan though....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No one here to do that now mate,i would rather not be where i am tbh,i have a plan though....


lol you want neggin ?? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol you want neggin ?? :whistling:


Done. lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Out of interest, what are you boys rep scores?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Out of interest, what are you boys rep scores?


Latest Reputation Received (3663079 point(s) total)


----------



## biglbs

3994519,the balance will slowly be restored shall we say


----------



## flinty90

i am having my sirloin steak with cabbage tonight and rice... im actually looking forward to it ....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i am having my sirloin steak with cabbage tonight and rice... im actually looking forward to it ....


I always love steak,i think i got some roast chicken and cabbage:no:leftovers....pah


----------



## flinty90

Hey guys i just sat and watche all this video, the questions are a little low and muffled but the answers he gives are very very informative well worth settling down an having a listen


----------



## 25434

Hello there, just dropping by to say, errrmmm...well, hello there?...hehe...


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hello there, just dropping by to say, errrmmm...well, hello there?...hehe...


why hello yourself my little leg fetish XX


----------



## QUEST

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys i just sat and watche all this video, the questions are a little low and muffled but the answers he gives are very very informative well worth settling down an having a listen


good interesting vid ... couldn't hear much when kai greene started to eat ,sitting ther like a miser :lol:

interesting what he said about cardio to gain weight..


----------



## flinty90

LER said:


> good interesting vid ... couldn't hear much when kai greene started to eat ,sitting ther like a miser :lol:
> 
> interesting what he said about cardio to gain weight..


im glad someone else watched it mate i thought it was interesting


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im glad someone else watched it mate i thought it was interesting


So did i whilst wife watched royal sh1t awards......that explains why i gain weght on cardo,,,,,,i cannot win!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> So did i whilst wife watched royal sh1t awards......that explains why i gain weght on cardo,,,,,,i cannot win!


well i think he states that carbs must be lowered aswell bro if carrying bigger amounts of bodyfat... x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well i think he states that carbs must be lowered aswell bro if carrying bigger amounts of bodyfat... x


 I did :thumb:

you sayin i carry 'bigger amounts' cvnt!

Fookin nice that a?


----------



## George-Bean

Evening guys.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I did :thumb:
> 
> you sayin i carry 'bigger amounts' cvnt!
> 
> Fookin nice that a?


lol. now stop putting words in my mouth. i am following the same advice lol... x


----------



## luther1

Great video. Interesting points on rep ranges. 8-12 until failure for upper body and 15+ for lower with none of this 3 reps at a massive weight bs as this only works your joints. Diet interesting too. A shake in the morning with oats and evoo and you might as well consume a do- nut. I'm going to have protein on its own then 30 mins later my carbs like he said to do. Good find flintmeister


----------



## 25434

Morning...just passing thru loike...have a good 'un....


----------



## Queenie

Morning flintus! How goes it?


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Hey guys i just sat and watche all this video, the questions are a little low and muffled but the answers he gives are very very informative well worth settling down an having a listen


Morning mate. Great video.


----------



## luther1

Another interesting point was where he slaughtered the three fellas for having carbs pwo. He says you must have proteïne then your carbs 30 mins later


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Another interesting point was where he slaughtered the three fellas for having carbs pwo. He says you must have proteïne then your carbs 30 mins later


Sounds like all the people in the room were scared of asking them pmsl


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Another interesting point was where he slaughtered the three fellas for having carbs pwo. He says you must have proteïne then your carbs 30 mins later


yes and hydrolysed whey otherwise you miss the opportunity as isolates take more than 25 minutes to enter bloodstream...

tiny little snippets of info that make sense...

its got to be worth even trying to do just 1 bit of his advice religiously and see how much difference it makes to be fair...

this is also proving that eating the protein and carbs pre workout is better than after X


----------



## biglbs

They also made the point that 'Natty' and 'assisted' are very different,for instance if using peps you would leave carbs 20min,after jabbing but you would jab pre workout,so it would not matter,if using just Synth Gh no interval needed as insulin spike will not effect it.Also the balance has to be draw between catabolism and anabolism by late or early supply of nutrients to hungry muscle.

Again there are many ways of skinning the cat,some will appear different in action,but similar in result.


----------



## flinty90

Right well im off to gym whilst im jacked up on drugs, protein and oats.. if i dont come back looking like Kai green im fcukin packing up lol

BIIIIIG BACKKKKK sesh !!!


----------



## Richie186

Have a good one mate.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Right well im off to gym whilst im jacked up on drugs, protein and oats.. if i dont come back looking like Kai green im fcukin packing up lol
> 
> BIIIIIG BACKKKKK sesh !!!


Mate,better sleep on the sun bed for a couple of weeks with mt2


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Mate,better sleep on the sun bed for a couple of weeks with mt2


Now your just bieng fcukin picky lol X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Right well im off to gym whilst im jacked up on drugs, protein and oats.. if i dont come back looking like Kai green im fcukin packing up lol
> 
> BIIIIIG BACKKKKK sesh !!!


lol same here but actually just had jack3d aswell, doubt my back sesh will be as good though been awhile


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol same here but actually just had jack3d aswell, doubt my back sesh will be as good though been awhile


as good as mine ?? nah i doubt that even on your best day lol !!!


----------



## luther1

Flinty,is pro 6 hydrolised or isolate,i havent a tub infront of me to check?


----------



## flinty90

back done

suprinated wide grip pulldowns

15,12,10,10

cg v bar pulldowns

15,10,10

reverse vbar pulldowns

20,20

seated low pulley row

15,12,12,

deadlift (partal t belo knee but not from static position)

15,12,10,10..

DONE !!!

now for food and then get picked up again for another attempt at getting to bristol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Isn't that three exercises basically the same in there?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Isn't that three exercises basically the same in there?


what way bro ???


----------



## flinty90

how i see a good back routine its pulling from above head , pulling from front to stomach and hitting lower back ..

the wide and narrow pulls from above are similair but hit different parts of back.. the low pulley seated row hits another part and the deads hit a lot of it ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> how i see a good back routine its pulling from above head , pulling from front to stomach and hitting lower back ..
> 
> the wide and narrow pulls from above are similair but hit different parts of back.. the low pulley seated row hits another part and the deads hit a lot of it ...


exactly that .

high

mid

low

wide grip

narrow grip


----------



## flinty90

ok just eaten

240 grams mushroom basmati rice

240 gram chicken

should have had greens with it but to be fair im just a fcukin rebel...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what way bro ???


3 types of pull downs just with different grip. Granted grip makes a bit of difference but enough to use three types?

Just wondering as I love training back so keen to understand how you do it too


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 types of pull downs just with different grip. Granted grip makes a bit of difference but enough to use three types?
> 
> Just wondering as I love training back so keen to understand how you do it too


2 types of grip matey wide and close but 3 angles 1 wide from above. 1 close from above and 1 close but laid reverse on the lat pull pad. x hard to explain will try find a vid xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah ok, last one sounds interesting


----------



## George-Bean

Hmmm wonder what you'd say if I miss my veg!


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Hmmm wonder what you'd say if I miss my veg!


i would say what the fcuk do you think your doing ya skinny cnut X


----------



## George-Bean

I cant help being skinny, my trainer abandoned me as I was preparing my gym session ;-D


----------



## flinty90

just trained my 2 lads on back ( @R0BLET ) i actually had Reece throwing up and about pass out after 2nds set of deadlifts lol .... fcukin ****...

its same session i have done myself this morning really hard session and not massively heavy to be fair ....

just eaten 240 grams piri piri basmati rice.

300 grams mince beef

100 grams cabbage !!

been back to gym before my lads came in and did 20 minutes cardio on stationary bike,... (fcukin struggled lol) goes to show how long its been since i was doing 23 miles on mountain bike without even sweating

i have really neglected cardio but its deffo on the cards and in my plans the next few months ....


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I cant help being skinny, my trainer abandoned me as I was preparing my gym session ;-D


your not training till tomorrow you chimp lol !!! im on it now


----------



## George-Bean

Reps for making im puke 

I know I'm not training till tomorrow, but I like to push a few buttons lol........


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys, just thought i would post in here seeing as no fcuker bothers anymore :whistling: all too busy reading the gear using cnuts journals rather than us Au naturale real men 

Anyway am having a day off the gym today.... my back feels nice from yesterdays session. was nice to also get some cardio in last night ...

will see if today we can actually get to work haha , not that i mind getting paid for doing cardio in the gym, its about time i was paid for the cnut anyway lol...


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys, just thought i would post in here seeing as no fcuker bothers anymore :whistling: all too busy reading the gear using cnuts journals rather than us Au naturale real men
> 
> Anyway am having a day off the gym today.... my back feels nice from yesterdays session. was nice to also get some cardio in last night ...
> 
> will see if today we can actually get to work haha , not that i mind getting paid for doing cardio in the gym, its about time i was paid for the cnut anyway lol...


Sorry mate, thought you had to be natty to post in here!!

Lets hope you don't get to work all week mate, getting paid to hit the gym sounds like a good plan.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Sorry mate, thought you had to be natty to post in here!!
> 
> Lets hope you don't get to work all week mate, getting paid to hit the gym sounds like a good plan.


lol yeah that would be great bro...

i just wished i knew what was going off from 1 hour to the next as it feels like im on permanant stand by at the minute lol...

might get bike out and go do 40 minutes bike ride !!! get some fresh cold air through my lungs !!!


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah that would be great bro...
> 
> i just wished i knew what was going off from 1 hour to the next as it feels like im on permanant stand by at the minute lol...
> 
> might get bike out and go do 40 minutes bike ride !!! get some fresh cold air through my lungs !!!


That'd be the hardest part for me, not knowing what I was doing and not being able to arrange anything. Biking sounds like a plan, cold crisp air is good to work out in IMO.


----------



## 25434

Good morning Flinty..I thought about posting but then I don't want to be annoying as I rarely have anything to say...hee heee...not that it stops me fromt gabbling on in everyone elses of course...cough......I mean...I wouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuld.....but.....saving myself for when I have something momentous to add 'bout training and stuff..

errrrr....cough...don't hold your breath okay?..it could be a while...:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Good morning Flinty..I thought about posting but then I don't want to be annoying as I rarely have anything to say...hee heee...not that it stops me fromt gabbling on in everyone elses of course...cough......I mean...I wouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuld.....but.....saving myself for when I have something momentous to add 'bout training and stuff..
> 
> errrrr....cough...don't hold your breath okay?..it could be a while...:laugh:


Just knowing your here makes all the difference chick


----------



## Ginger Ben

So that you off the magic potions for a while then mate? Must be a good feeling in a way, jabs are a pain and its got to be.good to clear system out once in a while!


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> Just knowing your here makes all the difference chick


How kind...in that case............cough.... 

oh yeah! I'm cool...I'm cool.....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So that you off the magic potions for a while then mate? Must be a good feeling in a way, jabs are a pain and its got to be.good to clear system out once in a while!


yes bro last tabs were last night too.. so today is the first day of not adding anything genetically enhancing .. lol bring on the natty scum doom !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes bro last tabs were last night too.. so today is the first day of not adding anything genetically enhancing .. lol bring on the natty scum doom !!!


You'll be fine bro, I predict good things for you



pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Theoreticaly i will be natty tomorrow as jabbed yesterday and gear i am on is 2 day max half life,perhaps a bit of long ester sus kicking about,so thought whilst ill would take a weeks off gear then hit short esters only,until new year.So can i post here?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll be fine bro, I predict good things for you
> 
> View attachment 103122
> 
> 
> pmsl


Cool thanks mate, made me feel better knowing i will still be lifting more than you then X


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Theoreticaly i will be natty tomorrow as jabbed yesterday and gear i am on is 2 day max half life,perhaps a bit of long ester sus kicking about,so thought whilst ill would take a weeks off gear then hit short esters only,until new year.So can i post here?


i suppose !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i suppose !!


You're too kind,you do realise we will all be crying and knitting next week though?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You're too kind,you do realise we will all be crying and knitting next week though?


Next week ???? i have already made @R0BLET a new cardigan ffs


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Next week ???? i have already made @R0BLET a new cardigan ffs


Xs I hope  x


----------



## biglbs

Fat/slim fit


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Xs I hope  x


He got it from a 'ken' doll at toys r us


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He got it from a 'ken' doll at toys r us


Well I got a ken doll Monday, I'll try his Hawaiian shirt on later


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> He got it from a 'ken' doll at toys r us


dont worry bro he will grow into it im sure X


----------



## Queenie

natural? you're a walking laboratory flintus.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dont worry bro he will grow into it im sure X


Hope so. I'll look hench brah!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> natural? you're a walking laboratory flintus.


you would think so wouldnt you :lol:


----------



## flinty90

just watching ZyZZ the revolution on youtube , a new goal maybe :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

how long you reckon you'll be natty for mate? whats the plan now


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> how long you reckon you'll be natty for mate? whats the plan now


forever bro ... im going to get ripped


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just watching ZyZZ the revolution on youtube , a new goal maybe :whistling:


Hahahaha @Milky. Flinty needs a 'holiday' Pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> forever bro ... im going to get ripped


lol, next step for you is joining the DNP darkside then


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahahaha @Milky. Flinty needs a 'holiday' Pmsl


yeah Come at me Brah !!!


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol, next step for you is joining the DNP darkside then


Nah .... fcuk that im not interested bro !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Nah .... fcuk that im not interested bro !!


we will get you on it eventually


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> we will get you on it eventually


lol... im just not interested in something like that at minute, im enjoying seeing how food changes things within my body...

i dont see how the quick 2 weeks fat drop is maintainable or even beneffitting in the grand scheme of things bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> we will get you on it eventually


You love it lol

Dnp should be your new name 

Over a year I think anyone who is serious should cut for 4 month's and build for 8.

This is bodybuilder ain't it lol


----------



## flinty90

ok just eating

200 gram chicken breast

200 gram potatoes

100 gram peas

30 gram sweetcorn


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> You love it lol
> 
> Dnp should be your new name
> 
> Over a year I think anyone who is serious should cut for 4 month's and build for 8.
> 
> This is bodybuilder ain't it lol


Saw posts from Aus and pscarb yesterday saying dnp is very over rated and 'old school' rules,,,,nice to see that finaly!Was in a thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/202966-tren-needed-get-look.html


----------



## flinty90

you filthy slags are far to quick to jump on drugs and fcukin tablets for anything :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

That sweetcorn will go straight on your hips :tt2:


----------



## flinty90

well its 3 am and fookin freezing on the M5 tonight brrrrrr. cant wait to get in bed


----------



## Ser

I saw you had posted and was gonna ask why the hell you weren't asleep?!!??!!!!

At least you are on your way there....be sure to give Mrs Flinty a nice cosy cuddle from me....cause its fekkin freezin if you ain't got someone to cuddle into!!!! you got some cold hours to make up for Mr!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> I saw you had posted and was gonna ask why the hell you weren't asleep?!!??!!!!
> 
> At least you are on your way there....be sure to give Mrs Flinty a nice cosy cuddle from me....cause its fekkin freezin if you ain't got someone to cuddle into!!!! you got some cold hours to make up for Mr!!!!


i wished babe. im working on m5 moorway in bristol on nights 145 miles away from my baby till saturday :-( xx virtual cuddle please xxx


----------



## Ser

((huuuuuuuuggggggggggggeeeeeee hhuuuuggggggg))))))

On the agreement that Mrs Flinty gets a good ass seeing too on your return!! :devil2:

I gotta go try get some sleep...am up in less than 3 hours


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Warm enough for you last night!!? Didn't envy you one bit mate. X


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate! Sleep well


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

natty? did something happen while I wasn't paying attention? haven't checked in for a while, but something seems to have changed...


----------



## 25434

Morning...tis cold today....chatter, chatter, chatter....oh! sorry, that was a description of myself there...I mean't shiver shiver shiver......

errmm...oh lawwwd! that wasn't even funny in retrospect...sigh...back to the drawing board methinks....humour and wit...not my best points really......  but.....but....maybe I'm so uncool, I am actually cool?

pardon?...no?...oh, okay....pardon again?...leave?..what now?....cough...

exits sideways slowy with shepherds crook round neck......hahah...hey you! have a great day...


----------



## flinty90

afternoon guys. managed to get shot done last night. so we have one more to do. which they wont have ready till fcukin monday. so had to upset plans yet again was supposed to be training with richie... fcukin first thing on.my agenda next year is a new job. even if it fcukin quarter of the money i dont care. w4nk thisnis. now im sat in fcukin hotel till morning to go home as other blokes dont want to go home now. i think its fcukin sad that some blokes would rather be away from home just so they can sit in a fcukin pub drinking.. im fed up... as you may have guessed...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> afternoon guys. managed to get shot done last night. so we have one more to do. which they wont have ready till fcukin monday. so had to upset plans yet again was supposed to be training with richie... fcukin first thing on.my agenda next year is a new job. even if it fcukin quarter of the money i dont care. w4nk thisnis. now im sat in fcukin hotel till morning to go home as other blokes dont want to go home now. i think its fcukin sad that some blokes would rather be away from home just so they can sit in a fcukin pub drinking.. im fed up... as you may have guessed...


Cheer up mate,could be worse,i could be there moaning at you for being down xx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Cheer up mate,could be worse,i could be there moaning at you for being down xx


at least we could talk about something other than beerand how.sh1t homelife.is lol. i dont understand how folks in our job get such a bad home when were never fcukin there. i love home ..


----------



## flinty90

off for some dinner too mjch loser talk on here tonight.. might get p1ssed cos i can


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> off for some dinner too mjch loser talk on here tonight.. might get p1ssed cos i can


Ignore the losers :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

somebody say something


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> somebody say something


*cough

Not me


----------



## Queenie

So... Are u on Team Gatwick or what??


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> So... Are u on Team Gatwick or what??


no


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> no


Aw no  I would have cooked ya some bodybuilding food lol


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Aw no  I would have cooked ya some bodybuilding food lol


lol im not a bodybuilder . im a fat cnut that lifts weight to get thinner x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> lol im not a bodybuilder . im a fat cnut that lifts weight to get thinner x


Never said u were... Last I read u were on a type of restricted bb diet... That's all I meant


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Never said u were... Last I read u were on a type of restricted bb diet... That's all I meant


lol sorry motivation kicking in from the forum tonight. making me feel like a loser.. x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> lol sorry motivation kicking in from the forum tonight. making me feel like a loser.. x


?? Ok evidently I'm saying the wrong thing.

Have a nice evening flintus.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> ?? Ok evidently I'm saying the wrong thing.
> 
> Have a nice evening flintus.


just ignore me im fcuked off and grump x nothing you said..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol sorry motivation kicking in from the forum tonight. making me feel like a loser.. x


Oi that is D/bol mate,they finished yes,,,you gotta try now,,,harder than ever bro,,,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oi that is D/bol mate,they finished yes,,,you gotta try now,,,harder than ever bro,,,


after 1 day lol im fcuked then x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol im not a bodybuilder . im a fat cnut that lifts weight to get thinner x


Nothing wrong with that mate x2


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> after 1 day lol im fcuked then x


I am affraid you need peps mate,to give you something to think about,help your mood..


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> just ignore me im fcuked off and grump x nothing you said..


come on Grumpy cheer up, it's only one night to go before you are home and training again .... you'll catch up

.... and you are not that fat ... well not any longer ... unless you have been sucking your tummy in during the photoshoots and paying Roblet and Georgeyboy to keep quiet ! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> come on Grumpy cheer up, it's only one night to go before you are home and training again .... you'll catch up
> 
> .... and you are not that fat ... well not any longer ... unless you have been sucking your tummy in during the photoshoots and paying Roblet and Georgeyboy to keep quiet ! :lol:


yes you have me sussed gresh lol... i will get over myself mate x


----------



## faultline

flinty90 said:


> afternoon guys. managed to get shot done last night. so we have one more to do. which they wont have ready till fcukin monday. so had to upset plans yet again was supposed to be training with richie... fcukin first thing on.my agenda next year is a new job. even if it fcukin quarter of the money i dont care. w4nk thisnis. now im sat in fcukin hotel till morning to go home as other blokes dont want to go home now. i think its fcukin sad that some blokes would rather be away from home just so they can sit in a fcukin pub drinking.. im fed up... as you may have guessed...


Careful what u wish for, I used to be the one staying in hotels earning the big bucks, now im working in the hotel for peanuts on the poxy nightshift


----------



## George-Bean

Cheer up Flinty, theres only three more Chelsea managers till Christmas is here!

I haven't really thought how to categorize what I am, Fat Cnut who lifts weights doesn't quite fit ;-D

Its gym day, I'm off too, could do thousands of reps over hundreds of sets today if I want :bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

George-Bean said:


> Cheer up Flinty, theres only three more Chelsea managers till Christmas is here!
> 
> I haven't really thought how to categorize what I am, Fat Cnut who lifts weights doesn't quite fit ;-D
> 
> Its gym day, I'm off too, could do thousands of reps over hundreds of sets today if I want :bounce:


I know what you mean. I'm a skinny cvnt that used to be a skinny fat cvnt, and who feels he is edging back that way due to the calorie excess!


----------



## flinty90

Food yesterday

90 gram oats

60 gram protein

35 gram dried fruit

bit of beef with potato

70 gram oats

60 gram whey

1 tbs peanut butter

yep w4nk ..... but wasnt in the mood to eat


----------



## flinty90

food today

60 gram whey

4 slices toast

2 rashers bacon

1 egg

some beans

yep w4nk ... cant be ****d to eat anything that i have eaten last 12 weeks


----------



## biglbs

i AM HAVING a tinned chicken curry and jacket,why,because i want it.....


----------



## flinty90

Meal 2 for me, a tin of tomato soup and some bread !!!


----------



## Little_Jay

u got weekend off from daves diet mate? he wont be happy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> food today
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 4 slices toast
> 
> 2 rashers bacon
> 
> 1 egg
> 
> some beans
> 
> yep w4nk ... cant be ****d to eat anything that i have eaten last 12 weeks


Got to be done mate. Ultra strictness is all well and good but its mentally harder than it is physically. No need to worry about a bad day here and there you're not prepping for a comp and you've done bloody well the last 12 weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Meal 2 for me, a tin of tomato soup and some bread !!!


This is gay though, however you look at it.......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> This is gay though, however you look at it.......


mmmmm tomto soup and 3 slices seed sensations bread. a full 21 rams of protein in thay bad boy


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> u got weekend off from daves diet mate? he wont be happy!


nope.. not got weekend off bro..

and to be fair i dont give a fcuk


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nope.. not got weekend off bro..
> 
> and to be fair i dont give a fcuk


Breaking the law, breaking the law...

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=breaking%20the%20law


----------



## bluejoanna

flinty90 said:


> nope.. not got weekend off bro..
> 
> and to be fair i dont give a fcuk


Story of my life Flinty - which is why I am not as slim and strong as I would like to me - but hey, at least we are not in denial....Enjoy x


----------



## Breda

food for today

Bowl of cereal

Bowl of cereal

Choc chip shortbread x 4

About to have another bowl of cereal... Asda's own choco squares in case anybody is interested in the macro break down... I fcukin aint


----------



## biglbs

--Enjoy,but make sure your protein gets in from casein idealy mate....it no matter too much then,,,you earnt it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> food for today
> 
> Bowl of cereal
> 
> Bowl of cereal
> 
> Choc chip shortbread x 4
> 
> About to have another bowl of cereal... Asda's own choco squares in case anybody is interested in the macro break down... I fcukin aint


Choc chip shortbread is F'ing amazing!


----------



## flinty90

just watching alexander that dark skinned bird thats off MIB 2 has a right fcukin body on her.... mint teets !!! im quite warm in the groin .....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> just watching alexander that dark skinned bird thats off MIB 2 has a right fcukin body on her.... mint teets !!! im quite warm in the groin .....


Spilt ya tea and bickies?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Spilt ya tea and bickies?


nah mate just loved watching her chebs bouncing about ... im horny today...

perhaps a cup of tea and biscuits is a good idea , take my mind off masturbating


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> nah mate just loved watching her chebs bouncing about ... im horny today...
> 
> perhaps a cup of tea and biscuits is a good idea , take my mind off masturbating


pmsl one lump or two?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> pmsl one lump or two?


my spunk is actually pretty thick and globuled at minute.. pretty cool actually doesnt take so much cleaning up ....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> my spunk is actually pretty thick and globuled at minute.. pretty cool actually doesnt take so much cleaning up ....


Yes mine too,it is the proviron see,or now masterone in my case,fookin sticky though,like super glue


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Yes mine too,it is the proviron see,or now masterone in my case,fookin sticky though,like super glue


yeah bro... perfect for sticking the mirror up in the bathroom


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yeah bro... perfect for sticking the mirror up in the bathroom


Would look well on that birds mousche imo


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> just watching alexander that dark skinned bird thats off MIB 2 has a right fcukin body on her.... mint teets !!! im quite warm in the groin .....


She is fit mate but lucy does it for me big time:


----------



## biglbs

Why you go and do that mate,now i have a great stonker on,like the hulks cock ffs


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> She is fit mate but lucy does it for me big time:


i should neg you for bringing filth into this serious journal !!!


----------



## biglbs

This could be the decision breaker or maker,,,,odds on ****!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> i should neg you for bringing filth into this serious journal !!!


Haha. I should have posted a topless one then lol!


----------



## biglbs

Safe bet,porn is on now,jolleping away,bless himgo on flnts!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Safe bet,porn is on now,jolleping away,bless himgo on flnts!


nah still watching alexander... i think the films that long the cnut is still alive


----------



## Ginger Ben

Christmas inspiration - Santa stole my dbol!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Christmas inspiration - Santa stole my dbol!
> 
> View attachment 103418


Fcukin ripped lol... awesome i love that total effort on his physique and absolutely no fcukin effort on his appearance lol !!


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Christmas inspiration - Santa stole my dbol!
> 
> View attachment 103418


Your beard needs a trim Flinty.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Your beard needs a trim Flinty.


yeah well you smell !!


----------



## flinty90

right off to gym to put this 120 gram protein to use ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> right off to gym to put this 120 gram protein to use ...


Easy tiger


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Easy tiger


thats all day bro not one sitting lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thats all day bro not one sitting lol


Pmsl.

Hit 800g of Hula Hoops pre workout! Lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Hit 800g of Hula Hoops pre workout! Lol


Fcuk off bro you think im mad ??? its too much


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk off bro you think im mad ??? its too much


Just try it, ready salted!

Insane pump!!!!! 

Lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Just try it, ready salted!
> 
> Insane pump!!!!!
> 
> Lol


ok bro . if you think so i will listen to you X


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Just try it, ready salted!
> 
> Insane pump!!!!!
> 
> Lol


Loon,heart attack city =pre workout salt pmsl


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Loon,heart attack city =pre workout salt pmsl


Fcuk sake will you guys make your mind up ?? shall i eat all this 800 gram of hula hoops or stop at 400 g ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok bro . if you think so i will listen to you X


About fcuking time!

Lol


----------



## luther1

I'm off to the gym in a mo after 3 meals today. Well, two shakes and one meal. Had one of those fcuking days I need to forget. Earnt £40 all day too haha


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk sake will you guys make your mind up ?? shall i eat all this 800 gram of hula hoops or stop at 400 g ??


600 is the sweet spot bro!

Can of Vimto too!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm off to the gym in a mo after 3 meals today. Well, two shakes and one meal. Had one of those fcuking days I need to forget. Earnt £40 all day too haha


$rse not too sore today then you can go to work again tomorrow night X


----------



## luther1

Tbh, I couldn't give a fcuk about lack of earnings,but my day was just a disaster and to top it off I had a few words with Sydney's mum yesterday( which I never do) and she's now just been rushed in with heart trouble. I'm gutted and pray she's ok


----------



## biglbs

It will work out looofa,fear not..


----------



## George-Bean

When do I get to eat hula fukken hoops Flinty?


----------



## Queenie

George-Bean said:


> When do I get to eat hula fukken hoops Flinty?


Christmas? Surely


----------



## Milky

You still using BB mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You still using BB mate ?


Nah HH now.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Nah HH now.


?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Nah HH now.


Harry hill?


----------



## Richie186

Helly Hansen?


----------



## Breda

Hula Hoops?

Or were we getting these wong on purpose


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Hula Hoops?
> 
> Or were we getting these wong on purpose


Wong? Didn't know you were Chinese?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Wong? Didn't know you were Chinese?


So sowi rufa


----------



## biglbs

Breda you are one sharp cvnt,you keep gettin all my sh1t!


----------



## flinty90

chest session

decided i really dont like Barbell bench press (flat) just doesnt feel right to me... went up to 90 kg for an easy 12 but just thought im not going to be a hero and went onto smith .. then db's to finish off

threw in some pec deck and cable crossovers and that was that..

great session felt pumped to fcuk, but wasntfeeling very strong, the lack of decent food today definitely taking its toll..

managed to get protein up to about 250 grams so far, will have a shake in a bit to finish day so still 300 grams, just not spaced as good as it could have been

ah well fcuk it

at least i get to hurt @R0BLET on legs tomorrow .,,


----------



## flinty90

never mind just got text from Rob non training cnut !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> never mind just got text from Rob non training cnut !!!


Text you mate


----------



## flinty90

just done a nice session with Rob

fcuked off the heavy weights as we are both weak cnuts, did some cardio and a circuit

treadmill 10 minutes

started with back

low pulley row

2 sets 15

wide grip pulldowns

2 sets 15

legs

squats

2 sets 15

leg extensions

2 sets 15

chest

DB press

2 sets 15

pec deck

2 sets 15

shoulders

press

2 sets 15

side raises

2 sets 15

treadmill 10 minutes

p1ss and protein shake.. done !!


----------



## focus_and_win

is this still daves traning regieme mate? your head back on diet today?


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> is this still daves traning regieme mate? your head back on diet today?


is it fcuk , he would p1ss at that session... diet was sh1t yesterday, hardly any food and crap at that..

today has been a little better sat at about 110 gram protein so far ... MEH !!!


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> is it fcuk , he would p1ss at that session... diet was sh1t yesterday, hardly any food and crap at that..
> 
> today has been a little better sat at about 110 gram protein so far ... MEH !!!


whats happend to your mentallity mate? snap out of it and stop feeling sorry for yourself

your going backwards because your coming off aas , fight hard to keep your gains, you will regret it


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> whats happend to your mentallity mate? snap out of it and stop feeling sorry for yourself
> 
> your going backwards because your coming off aas , fight hard to keep your gains, you will regret it


Your right bro .. 12 weeks has killed me off i think and yes i feel defeatist at the minute , i feel weak already and deffo not on the game... i will be ok just trying not to put too much pressure on myself as advised by some mates on here....

12 weeks strict dieting , hard training and LIFE continuing to throw sh1t at you does take its toll... but it will be short lived bro, just a couple of days or week off mate im sure i will be ok again soon !!

if not then yep i have wasted my time and money !!


----------



## focus_and_win

flinty90 said:


> Your right bro .. 12 weeks has killed me off i think and yes i feel defeatist at the minute , i feel weak already and deffo not on the game... i will be ok just trying not to put too much pressure on myself as advised by some mates on here....
> 
> 12 weeks strict dieting , hard training and LIFE continuing to throw sh1t at you does take its toll... but it will be short lived bro, just a couple of days or week off mate im sure i will be ok again soon !!
> 
> if not then yep i have wasted my time and money !!


jsut tryna help you out mate, ring up dave and tell him? surely a good coach will sort your head?


----------



## flinty90

focus_and_win said:


> jsut tryna help you out mate, ring up dave and tell him? surely a good coach will sort your head?


i have been guilty of that mate, i havent used Dave half as much as i should have done !!! but i havent needed to the 12 weeks went pretty spot on to be fair...

Im not going to let myself get down just over a few days off though mate i will sort my own head out its just lacking a little bit of zest at minute, lots of other things going off for me at minute X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i have been guilty of that mate, i havent used Dave half as much as i should have done !!! but i havent needed to the 12 weeks went pretty spot on to be fair...
> 
> Im not going to let myself get down just over a few days off though mate i will sort my own head out its just lacking a little bit of zest at minute, lots of other things going off for me at minute X


It'll soon come back mate, you've done a very strict 1/4 of a year!!

Everything you've learnt is with you for life now.

Thanks for the session! Safe to say me not eating anything in 18 hours didn't help lol

Not a bad gym for £11 is it lol


----------



## George-Bean

What you need is more hula hoops ;-D


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> What you need is more hula hoops ;-D


Lol. I may have to buy some and see if I get hench off them


----------



## Guest

Couple of days off wont do you any harm m8, just use them to reset and get back into gear. Just get as many shakes down you as you can keep the protein up.

Come Monday, get back at it! Results! not Excuses!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Couple of days off wont do you any harm m8, just use them to reset and get back into gear. Just get as many shakes down you as you can keep the protein up.
> 
> Come Monday, get back at it! Results! not Excuses!


i will do matey lol its ironic i read that as i was stuffing my face with cheeto's lol...

I have had a good call from @biglbs today that has posed some questions going forward that i will speak to Bigbear about ..

thanks for that Tom , will let you know the outcome of that conversation !!!


----------



## Queenie

I would usually try and say something motivational here... But tbh I'm in the same grump as u. Sorry I can't be any help.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I would usually try and say something motivational here... But tbh I'm in the same grump as u. Sorry I can't be any help.


Yup,stopped my training journal until next week,due a break so fook it,back when feeling 100%!Time of year and flu,in flints case test withdrawel:lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Look what i have to deal with avoiding!


are you sure you avoid them lol... ??

who is the big fcuker in the picture behind the lolipop bowl lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> are you sure you avoid them lol... ??
> 
> who is the big fcuker in the picture behind the lolipop bowl lol !!!


Oh yes 16 years ago wedding day...  21 stone there..


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oh yes 16 years ago wedding day...  21 stone there..


we can see ya faaaaace !! haha nice mate X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> we can see ya faaaaace !! haha nice mate X


Put more in my journal mate,gonna take this out of here xx


----------



## George-Bean

You can also see a bondage chain and a gimp mask on the chair on the right.

OK so I made up the bit about the gimp mask, but it is uk-muscle and we all stretch the truth ;-D


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> You can also see a bondage chain and a gimp mask on the chair on the right.
> 
> OK so I made up the bit about the gimp mask, but it is uk-muscle and we all stretch the truth ;-D


Nosey cvnts


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Put more in my journal mate,gonna take this out of here xx


dont be daft bro .... i like it in here mate .. i dont care what gets put in here matey .. X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> dont be daft bro .... i like it in here mate .. i dont care what gets put in here matey .. X


Mate it is for future control nothing to do with journal,please take out of reply.....my pic thanks only pics of us in mine i thinks,,,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Mate it is for future control nothing to do with journal,please take out of reply.....my pic thanks only pics of us in mine i thinks,,,


DONE !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> DONE !!!


xxx i may send you one of the sexy black and white ones used by a large company just after,,,,


----------



## 25434

Wotcha Flinty...swooshing by on a Saturday eve to say let you know I'm ripping it up on the sofa watching merlin with me orange barley water at the mo......having a game with meself to see how much of the juice I can drink without having to go for a wee....admittedly it's not quite up there with the best saturday night games but ya know....start small and work up from there right?....

could be a disarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrster of course but I'm such a risk taker i think I'll give it a shot...bladders away then...gunite..


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Wotcha Flinty...swooshing by on a Saturday eve to say let you know I'm ripping it up on the sofa watching merlin with me orange barley water at the mo......having a game with meself to see how much of the juice I can drink without having to go for a wee....admittedly it's not quite up there with the best saturday night games but ya know....start small and work up from there right?....
> 
> could be a disarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrster of course but I'm such a risk taker i think I'll give it a shot...bladders away then...gunite..


PMSl Flubs your fcukin awesome.. i could stop in on sofa and just listen to you all night lol and watch you play your games , i would even keep running a tap to make you want a wee hahaha...

never ever change my angel you certainly are a beam of light in a dark world MWAH XX


----------



## 25434

hee heee...thanks Ferrrrrrlintus Magnificus........so far I'm up to 1 pint and 3/4's of juice....doing a bit of leg twitching now though...could be a quick dash down the hallway any minute......

and...and....well...it's slightly safer than the one I did last week where I thought it would be a good idea to try to get the mail out of my mail box by sticking my hand inside it from the top, grabbing the envelopes and pulling them out...of course I didn't take into consideration that once I had grasped the mail I wouldn't be able to get my hand of the box at all, cos it's only small enough to put envelopes through...and....gulp.....when I had to let go of the envelopes I still couldn't get my frickkin hand out of the slot at all!!! I had to call my neighbour to come round with the screwdriver thing and the front of the box off so I could get out! :whistling:

Sooooo.....mebbe juice drinking competitions with myself is prolly a good bet...and as a finisher...I'm typing like the clappers cos I do actually need to go wee now....what a difference it makes to the speed of my fingers.......:laugh: right them...

lessons to learn from my posts? Go for a wee when you need one...and keep your pinkies out of the mailbox... :blink:


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> hee heee...thanks Ferrrrrrlintus Magnificus........so far I'm up to 1 pint and 3/4's of juice....doing a bit of leg twitching now though...could be a quick dash down the hallway any minute......
> 
> and...and....well...it's slightly safer than the one I did last week where I thought it would be a good idea to try to get the mail out of my mail box by sticking my hand inside it from the top, grabbing the envelopes and pulling them out...of course I didn't take into consideration that once I had grasped the mail I wouldn't be able to get my hand of the box at all, cos it's only small enough to put envelopes through...and....gulp.....when I had to let go of the envelopes I still couldn't get my frickkin hand out of the slot at all!!! I had to call my neighbour to come round with the screwdriver thing and the front of the box off so I could get out! :whistling:
> 
> Sooooo.....mebbe juice drinking competitions with myself is prolly a good bet...and as a finisher...I'm typing like the clappers cos I do actually need to go wee now....what a difference it makes to the speed of my fingers.......:laugh: right them...
> 
> lessons to learn from my posts? Go for a wee when you need one...and keep your pinkies out of the mailbox... :blink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Allloooooo W8nker ----my mates parrot used to say,,


----------



## Uriel

link to latest pics pls?

lets see the flinty of today...i been offline a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Uriel said:


> link to latest pics pls?
> 
> lets see the flinty of today...i been offline a few weeks


Morning!!

You well ?!


----------



## George-Bean

Morning all.


----------



## tyramhall

Morning. Feels quite warm out today compared to earlier in the week!


----------



## Uriel

R0BLET said:


> Morning!!
> 
> You well ?!


super duper


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty...


----------



## flinty90

morning guys . hope your all ok. slept like a log last night. sleep is getting progressively better as i get further into nattyness. also sleeping longer and thats not been me for months. so i quite like feeling rested.. hope you all have a good day.


----------



## flinty90

Just sent @R0BLET all my 12 week progress pictures. no reply yet lol... im pretty happy with them actually ...


----------



## Richie186

Will you be posting them?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Just sent @R0BLET all my 12 week progress pictures. no reply yet lol... im pretty happy with them actually ...


All received and I think if anyone saw your grumpy a55 face on your ones from last year compared to today they would be amazed!

As said mate, waist has shrunk and leaned up loads on the upper body.

Given the huge amount of food (especially carbs) you wouldn't think it should work, but the recomp has been done spot on! :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Will you be posting them?


i might sneak a couple on, but then again i might wait until june next year


----------



## Breda

I for one would be interested to see where you're at but if you guna be a shy cnut the fair fuks to ya


----------



## flinty90

ok here is a few, no lighting changes no cropping just me stood on top of stairs baring what i am , these are cold pics straight out of bed basically..

this was 12 weeks after a recomp diet to keep size and lose some fat ..

starting weight 109.9 kg

end weight official 108.6 kg

its spurred me on for next installment of goals, still got fat to lose obviously so wether i concentrate on getting more fat off im not sure at minute.... or just continue recomping until i reach a point where im happy.., not bothered about abs but would like to be at 15% BF at some point next year .. then keeping Lean mass .

give me your honest opinions ..


----------



## flinty90

oh heres some starting pics from september 109.9kg


----------



## Breda

**** off mate thats not you

from page 1 to page 897 the difference is huge. I'm shocked mate i really am

Well done big guy... lookin a bit skinny but well ****in done

edit: can't rep


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> **** off mate thats not you
> 
> from page 1 to page 897 the difference is huge. I'm shocked mate i really am
> 
> Well done big guy... *lookin a bit skinny* but well ****in done
> 
> edit: can't rep


PMSL i know your taking the p1ss now .. cheers mate


----------



## Uriel

definately a good positive change - sure lots more needed but the laste vestigas of fat are coming off to reveal a few wee bumps lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> definately a good positive change - sure lots more needed but the laste vestigas of fat are coming off to reveal a few wee bumps lol


cheers bro.. like you said earlier the changes were never going to be massive in 12 weeks, its such a short space of time in the grand scheme of things, but if i keep going by this time next year i might have the makings of a decent physique .. we will see what the next 12 weeks brings first XX

glad your back bro even if its not for long, i see you have managed to buy a shirt in the few weeks you have been gone lol !!! X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

might not be massive changes in 12 weeks bro but you've come a long long way since the start of the journal you should be proud of yourself mate

uriel about time u bought some clothes and got rid of the towel u cnut


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> cheers bro.. like you said earlier the changes were never going to be massive in 12 weeks, its such a short space of time in the grand scheme of things, but if i keep going by this time next year i might have the makings of a decent physique .. we will see what the next 12 weeks brings first XX
> 
> glad your back bro even if its not for long, i see you have managed to buy a shirt in the few weeks you have been gone lol !!! X


I had a 6 week wait to get the internet connected in my house mate - thats all

i will be on here more fully after 20 december.

I pop on when i can but a wee break does you good.....freshens it up as it can get a bit samey if on all the time


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I had a 6 week wait to get the internet connected in my house mate - thats all
> 
> i will be on here more fully after 20 december.
> 
> I pop on when i can but a wee break does you good.....freshens it up as it can get a bit samey if on all the time


your preaching to the choir bro lol... i know exactly what ya mean !!


----------



## biglbs

Flints that is very impressive you have done a perfect recomp,nothing more and nothing less,the amount of change is enough to allow for upping cals a bit next time and then increasing mass slowly,perhaps slowing the fat loss but upping the mass gain,this would give you the feeling i know you are seeking ,also it will help keep the skin tight imo.realy impressed me mate,repped


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> might not be massive changes in 12 weeks bro but you've come a long long way since the start of the journal you should be proud of yourself mate
> 
> uriel about time u bought some clothes and got rid of the towel u cnut


Looks like your selling porn out of a kiosk......Mr Morocco


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Flints that is very impressive you have done a perfect recomp,nothing more and nothing less,the amount of change is enough to allow for upping cals a bit next time and then increasing mass slowly,perhaps slowing the fat loss but upping the mass gain,this would give you the feeling i know you are seeking ,also it will help keep the skin tight imo.realy impressed me mate,repped


Thank you very much mate . and thank you for all the support you have given me through it so far.. your pnone calls have been refreshing and just what i needed at the times i needed them, and also a kick up the ar$e lol...

i have done well and like i said the actual goal for me was sticking to a plan and not getting scared and i did that, stuck to it, it has worked pretty well. and i have learned to trust what is hapening more with my body even if after 2 weeks i feel its not working or i should change this that and the other ... because to be fair, in the passed through this plan i would have got scared and changed things about 8 times at least lol... and that is no lie...

and another thing, the training throughout this 12 weeks hasnt been ideal, i have worked away through all 12 weeks done 2 different shifts and lived all week in hotel rooms. trained at weekends most weeks rather than in the week normally...

so nothing has gone to plan as such , yet with diet remaining spot on its still actually made a massive difference ..

DIET IS KEY , everything else is just a bonus


----------



## Rykard

great positive transformation.. shows the journey is worth it..


----------



## flinty90

im off out on mountain bike for an hour get some fresh air. see you guys later


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> great positive transformation.. shows the journey is worth it..


thanks mate we have just begun the journey


----------



## biglbs

It has been a pleasure mate, am always here,,,,unless you want rimming,

Remember though your training was less than you feel you needed,never more and right there is a big secret too.


----------



## Queenie

Well done for putting those up flints. I think you're doing fab and so good to hear you're ready for the next installment!

Seriously good work.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Well done for putting those up flints. I think you're doing fab and so good to hear you're ready for the next installment!
> 
> Seriously good work.


what no likes MEH !!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> what no likes MEH !!


I thought I did!!! Sorry and done.


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I thought I did!!! Sorry and done.


was joking X

Just done a hour on the mountain bike with my missus and lad . fcuk me its windy out there lol.. every peddle was like going up a big hill, was a good ride though but wish i hadnt stopped for 5 weeks lol

my quads feel like there going to burst out of my skin !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Should be really proud of that recomp mate, obvious difference and a great base for the next stage now. Good work


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be really proud of that recomp mate, obvious difference and a great base for the next stage now. Good work


thank you mate. looking forward to next steps , it doesnt seem so far away from making a big difference now lol !!


----------



## 25434

Hello Flinty, just thought I would throw my two pennies worth in here. I only just started to visit your journal so I can't comment on much, but looking at the pics and not having seen them before I must say there is a massive difference to me, you look fab and your hard work has clearly clearly paid off. I don't mean to be forward but you really do look great now and I think the hard work has been worth it.

I need some of your willpower, bottle some and send please.

Well done, you should be really proud of yourself and I'm sure your family are too. Noice one!


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hello Flinty, just thought I would throw my two pennies worth in here. I only just started to visit your journal so I can't comment on much, but looking at the pics and not having seen them before I must say there is a massive difference to me, you look fab and your hard work has clearly clearly paid off. I don't mean to be forward but you really do look great now and I think the hard work has been worth it.
> 
> I need some of your willpower, bottle some and send please.
> 
> Well done, you should be really proud of yourself and I'm sure your family are too. Noice one!


thanks chick , if you wanted to see some very before pics im not sure if they are on page 1 of journal.. but i appreciate the kind words and support XX


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> ok here is a few, no lighting changes no cropping just me stood on top of stairs baring what i am , these are cold pics straight out of bed basically..
> 
> this was 12 weeks after a recomp diet to keep size and lose some fat ..
> 
> starting weight 109.9 kg
> 
> end weight official 108.6 kg
> 
> its spurred me on for next installment of goals, still got fat to lose obviously so wether i concentrate on getting more fat off im not sure at minute.... or just continue recomping until i reach a point where im happy.., not bothered about abs but would like to be at 15% BF at some point next year .. then keeping Lean mass .
> 
> give me your honest opinions ..
> 
> View attachment 103639
> 
> 
> View attachment 103640
> 
> 
> View attachment 103641


Huge improvement here .... Reps sent :thumb:


----------



## 25434

I just looked at your pics on page one...I can't believe how different you look. I'm very impressed (bleurrrrrrrgh how patronising does that sound but i dunno what else to say, sorry)...you really have done a number on yourself...and...not to be pervy or anything but you're quite a nice looking chap too. (sorry for saying that...)..err...well, not sorry I said it of course cos it's true, but sorry to sound like some stalker or something...just stating fact, nothing more than that...

What a change though, really.....actually Flinty, if you don't mind me asking, how did you find giving up coffee cos I'm thinking of doing that myself as i drink a lot of it and have been plagued by headaches recently and someone suggested it could be coffee. I don't think I will find it so easy cos I really love a strong cuppa in the morning...did you just cut it out straight? or jjust had a the weekend or something? I can't decide wether to go cold turkey or not. I've tried some decaf stuff but it tasted hideous. Sorry to bother you with this question...derrrp....only if you have time...


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> Thank you very much mate . and thank you for all the support you have given me through it so far.. your pnone calls have been refreshing and just what i needed at the times i needed them, and also a kick up the ar$e lol...
> 
> i have done well and like i said the actual goal for me was sticking to a plan and not getting scared and i did that, stuck to it, it has worked pretty well. and i have learned to trust what is hapening more with my body even if after 2 weeks i feel its not working or i should change this that and the other ... because to be fair, in the passed through this plan i would have got scared and changed things about 8 times at least lol... and that is no lie...
> 
> and another thing, the training throughout this 12 weeks hasnt been ideal, i have worked away through all 12 weeks done 2 different shifts and lived all week in hotel rooms. trained at weekends most weeks rather than in the week normally...
> 
> so nothing has gone to plan as such , yet with diet remaining spot on its still actually made a massive difference ..
> 
> DIET IS KEY , everything else is just a bonus


Pictures are pretty amazing....


----------



## Richie186

Incredible transformation bro. You should be rightly proud of what you've done. I'm looking forward to phase two. X


----------



## luther1

Can't be bothered to click back a page, did someone put some pics up?


----------



## flinty90

thank you guys..means alot to have your support, and i keep saying it but it fcukin really does ...

it drives you on for better things..

I have had a weekend off foodwise to be fair but i am definitely back on plan from tomorrow morning... food todays been hit and miss but i have made sure protein has still been going in...

i have just had apple crumble and custard and its made me feel ill lol... so deffo looking forward to back on it tomorrow...

wont be treating myself to a cheat now until me and missus go out with @R0BLET and his missus for a meat feast on 21st .. looking forward to that..

back down bristol tomorrrow with work hopefully for the last time if we get the shot done ... that could well be us worked up then till christmas .. but ya never know in this game lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Can't be bothered to click back a page, did someone put some pics up?


Flinty put up one when he had a really sh1t haircut then another a few months after when it looked even sh1tter


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Can't be bothered to click back a page, did someone put some pics up?


No mate only pics in here are of your missus spragged wide open with an apple taped into her mouth lol !!!XX


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Flinty put up one when he had a really sh1t haircut then another a few months after when it looked even sh1tter


Judging by his new avi,did he only train one leg?


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> I just looked at your pics on page one...I can't believe how different you look. I'm very impressed (bleurrrrrrrgh how patronising does that sound but i dunno what else to say, sorry)...you really have done a number on yourself...and...not to be pervy or anything but you're quite a nice looking chap too. (sorry for saying that...)..err...well, not sorry I said it of course cos it's true, but sorry to sound like some stalker or something...just stating fact, nothing more than that...
> 
> What a change though, really.....actually Flinty, if you don't mind me asking, how did you find giving up coffee cos I'm thinking of doing that myself as i drink a lot of it and have been plagued by headaches recently and someone suggested it could be coffee. I don't think I will find it so easy cos I really love a strong cuppa in the morning...did you just cut it out straight? or jjust had a the weekend or something? I can't decide wether to go cold turkey or not. I've tried some decaf stuff but it tasted hideous. Sorry to bother you with this question...derrrp....only if you have time...


Thanks for your kind words chick means a lot

as far as coffee was concerned i had to just give it up as it was my trigger for anxiety i havent had caffiene since...

best thing for you chick is if you drink a lot of it then buy decaff aswell and cut half of your intake down to decaff and see if it eases up, if not keep cutting regular coffee and replacing with decaff until you are only using decaff or got to a level of regular coffee you can handle..

the decaff tastes exactly same but you obviously dont get the buzz off it...

it made instant differences to me , and now no one in our house drinks caffienated tea or coffee...X


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Judging by his new avi,did he only train one leg?


no mate i didnt train either.. but still look better than yours XX


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> no mate i didnt train either.. but still look better than yours XX


Tbf,bens make mine look good,that's how bad they are. Good job I over compensate with my upper body


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Tbf,bens make mine look good,that's how bad they are. Good job I over compensate with my upper body


Really :lol: WOW awkward !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Really :lol: WOW awkward !!!


Pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Tbf,bens make mine look good,that's how bad they are. Good job I over compensate with my upper body


You really need a new avi then bro cos from what I can see Lenny Henry might have to do a telethon to get some food for you soon


----------



## Bad Alan

For a 12 week recomp, well ****ing done waist is dramatically improved AND your bigger in the delts. Got to be pleased and must fire you up for your next block of training, real test christmas time flintus stay strong !

p.s your walking round on chicken pins get some leg work in


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> For a 12 week recomp, well ****ing done waist is dramatically improved AND your bigger in the delts. Got to be pleased and must fire you up for your next block of training, real test christmas time flintus stay strong !
> 
> p.s your walking round on chicken pins get some leg work in


Thanks mate i am pretty pleased lol

Chicken pins hahaha.. i like it.. they do look small i admit will be focusing more on weaker points they are measuring 28 inches 2 weeks ago so they look smaller than they are i think lol..

but yeah deffo will be hitting legs more , and arms and chest shape need more decline work i think .. shoulders and traps are good and my back is good just needs more fat off it..

we will be rocking by june next year i think bro X


----------



## Greshie

Legs can be the most difficult muscles to develop... certainly that's my experience  !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Legs can be the most difficult muscles to develop... certainly that's my experience  !


you know what gresh i have always had decent leg strength but i think my love for hockey and mountain biking actually goes against me for size building !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> you know what gresh i have always had decent leg strength but i think my love for hockey and mountain biking actually goes against me for size building !!


chris hoy has huge quads?!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> chris hoy has huge quads?!


lol ok im a fcukin 10 mile every 5 days bloke not an olympic rider hahaha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah technicality b1tch....faaaark....

just know you beat bradly wigguns lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Incredible Bulk said:


> chris hoy has huge quads?!


Yea his are almost as retarded big as yours !


----------



## flinty90

i bet chris hoy cant put a fcukin fruit pastell in his mouth without chewing it !!!!

welll actually neither can i lol


----------



## flinty90

dam those juicy fruit treats !!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> you know what gresh i have always had decent leg strength but i think my love for hockey and mountain biking actually goes against me for size building !!


I think you are right !


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bad Alan said:


> Yea his are almost as retarded big as yours !


seen the film tropic thunder?

yes thats right... i'm going full retard 



flinty90 said:


> i bet chris hoy cant put a fcukin fruit pastell in his mouth without chewing it !!!!
> 
> welll actually neither can i lol


I bet chris cant eat a twix without biting the caramel off first..then the chocolate, finally the biscuit


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Checked out that website for the restaurant, I know which one it is now!

A mate of mine text me when she went lol she said it would be my paradise pmsl

BRING ON THE MEAT!!!

Oh, still can't function my legs pmsl.


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> ok here is a few, no lighting changes no cropping just me stood on top of stairs baring what i am , these are cold pics straight out of bed basically..
> 
> this was 12 weeks after a recomp diet to keep size and lose some fat ..
> 
> starting weight 109.9 kg
> 
> end weight official 108.6 kg
> 
> its spurred me on for next installment of goals, still got fat to lose obviously so wether i concentrate on getting more fat off im not sure at minute.... or just continue recomping until i reach a point where im happy.., not bothered about abs but would like to be at 15% BF at some point next year .. then keeping Lean mass .
> 
> give me your honest opinions ..
> 
> View attachment 103639
> 
> 
> View attachment 103640
> 
> 
> View attachment 103641


Only just seen these bro. Fvcking amazing!!!! Truly inspirational!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Checked out that website for the restaurant, I know which one it is now!
> 
> A mate of mine text me when she went lol she said it would be my paradise pmsl
> 
> BRING ON THE MEAT!!!
> 
> Oh, still can't function my legs pmsl.


were going to eat our bodyweight in meat bro lol.. cant wait.. man vs food challenge coming up i think..


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Only just seen these bro. Fvcking amazing!!!! Truly inspirational!


cheers tyram. it jyst goes to show scale weight means fcuk all in the grand scheme of things matey...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> were going to eat our bodyweight in meat bro lol.. cant wait.. man vs food challenge coming up i think..


Good job I only weigh 3kg


----------



## Fatstuff

reps mate, credit where its due.. good work


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> reps mate, credit where its due.. good work


thanks mate. i respect that x


----------



## bluejoanna

Chuffed for you Flinty - you look great! x


----------



## flinty90

bluejoanna said:


> Chuffed for you Flinty - you look great! x


aww thanks chick xx


----------



## 25434

*Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg!!!!! * :bounce:

gwaaan..lemme have it...too much right? not enough? I can take it...  ..

Have a great day Flinty....


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> cheers tyram. it jyst goes to show scale weight means fcuk all in the grand scheme of things matey...


very true......my 17 stone 11 lb will pale to my 19 stone at 10% less bf...........

goalpost.........gotta have them


----------



## PHMG

flinty90 said:


> oh heres some starting pics from september 109.9kg
> 
> View attachment 103642
> View attachment 103643


youuuuuuuuuu fat bastard!!!

looking miles better mate.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Tbf,bens make mine look good,that's how bad they are. Good job I over compensate with my upper body


Have you ever put any pics up mate,i cannot recall one?Just sayin!???!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Have you ever put any pics up mate,i cannot recall one?Just sayin!???!


Only my avi around april time i think. Less is more..........


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Have you ever put any pics up mate,i cannot recall one?Just sayin!???!


lol.. thats the age old question bro... x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Only my avi around april time i think. Less is more..........


yeah but your taking it fcukin literally you skinny cnut lol..


----------



## luther1

are you expecting à pic of jay cutler? 8lb gain or so since then with higher bf,youd be a good man to spot the difference. Will take one when i get in and see if its worthy!


----------



## luther1

tbh,this time last year i was 14st natty and now im 15 but been on cycle nearly all year and gained some bf. Imo ive done something badly wrong cosidering my discipline towards diet and training etc. im actually quite embarrased


----------



## Incredible Bulk

saw this and thought of you flintz, au natural


----------



## George-Bean

When FLinty said he is gonna be all natural from now on I thought he meant naked pics


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> When FLinty said he is gonna be all natural from now on I thought he meant naked pics


 :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> tbh,this time last year i was 14st natty and now im 15 but been on cycle nearly all year and gained some bf. Imo ive done something badly wrong cosidering my discipline towards diet and training etc. im actually quite embarrased


Don't be embarrased mate, tbh I felt like that after my cycle earlier this year. Results were i got a bit bigger and a bit fatter, whoohoo! I know diet was my downfall so I hope I can fix that this time around.

Have you analysed all the elements of what you are doing/have done to try and find a weak link?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Only my avi around april time i think. Less is more..........


What year?:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> tbh,this time last year i was 14st natty and now im 15 but been on cycle nearly all year and gained some bf. Imo ive done something badly wrong cosidering my discipline towards diet and training etc. im actually quite embarrased


Fair play mate,that is good enough for me,honesty,best start a journal and let us see what your doing wrong a?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Fair play mate,that is good enough for me,honesty,best start a journal and let us see what your doing wrong a?


Good plan, get a journal up you skinny weak cnut and we can all offer words of support....


----------



## Guest

Looking well Flinty m8, lost loads!!!

Keep it up mucka! Rep'd


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> tbh,this time last year i was 14st natty and now im 15 but been on cycle nearly all year and gained some bf. Imo ive done something badly wrong cosidering my discipline towards diet and training etc. im actually quite embarrased


lifting like a girl causes this:whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan, get a journal up you skinny weak cnut and we can all offer words of support....


Journals are for cnuts,everyone knows that


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Looking well Flinty m8, lost loads!!!
> 
> Keep it up mucka! Rep'd


cheers big man. tryin to keep up with you bro x


----------



## George-Bean

Sunday then Mr Flintster at my dojo?


----------



## TELBOR

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3720602

A gift brah


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Fcuking freezing up here today. Have a good one mate. X


----------



## 25434

Good morning Flintus...c.c.c.c.c.c.cc.cooold today...you better put the other half of your pants back on so you don't get frostbite on that nekkid quad! EEEK! have a good day


----------



## biglbs

The cvnt has frozen stiff to his drill rig...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> The cvnt has frozen stiff to his drill rig...


It's the only stiff part of him now he's natty Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

hello cnuts xx . was minus 4 this morning . its not warmed up much brrrrr. been speaking more today to big bear about our next mission. all is looking well. and he was more than happy with the pics of last 12 weeks. to be fair guys its hard going when you live in hotels and going from days to nights to days etc. no regular gym times etc. not saying it to be big headed but if your at home in a steady job i think there as got to be a great reason not to be improving yourselves and making progress. and its shown me that if you want something bad enough its just there to be had. x


----------



## luther1

Big head


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Big head


yeah i guess i am. but fcuk it im proud..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah i guess i am. but fcuk it im proud..


So you should be x


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> hello cnuts xx . was minus 4 this morning . its not warmed up much brrrrr. been speaking more today to big bear about our next mission. all is looking well. and he was more than happy with the pics of last 12 weeks. to be fair guys its hard going when you live in hotels and going from days to nights to days etc. no regular gym times etc. not saying it to be big headed but if your at *home in a steady job i think there as got to be a great reason not to be improving yourselves and making progress.* and its shown me that if you want something bad enough its just there to be had. x


Oh boy, that doesn't make me feel bad at allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.....:laugh: :laugh:

hee hee...I'm teasing Flintus...I know I'm a chubbster cos I put the wrong food in my gob..but I have a plan for 2013....cough....

You are right though, 100% if you want it enough you just gotta dig deep and do it....I need to go and "av a word" with meself clearly.....


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Oh boy, that doesn't make me feel bad at allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.....:laugh: :laugh:hee hee...I'm teasing Flintus...I know I'm a chubbster cos I put the wrong food in my gob..but I have a plan for 2013....cough....You are right though, 100% if you want it enough you just gotta dig deep and do it....I need to go and "av a word" with meself clearly.....


yes flubs that was more the message i wanted to put forward me included. if you want it bad enough you go get it. i still have to continue. the job isnt finished yet.. not by a long way x


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> yes [Redacted] that was more the message i wanted to put forward me included. if you want it bad enough you go get it. i still have to continue. the job isnt finished yet.. not by a long way x


You and me both..I'm on the last leg (sorry to keep mentioning legs...hahaha...)...of a long weight loss thing and the last stone and a bit is a total pig...but I will get there, and so will you.....


----------



## George-Bean

Thanks for the chat this morning FLinster ;-D glad you put the muzzle on me training again ;-D :bounce: (I owe you one diazapam lol)


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> You and me both..I'm on the last leg (sorry to keep mentioning legs...hahaha...)...of a long weight loss thing and the last stone and a bit is a total pig...but I will get there, and so will you.....


your last legs look great. im dribbling here lol.. warms my day anyway xx


----------



## Richie186

Morning flints. Cheers for the chat last night mate. Have a good day mate.


----------



## tyramhall

George-Bean said:


> Thanks for the chat this morning FLinster ;-D glad you put the muzzle on me training again ;-D :bounce: (I owe you one diazapam lol)





Richie186 said:


> Morning flints. Cheers for the chat last night mate. Have a good day mate.


With my chat as well last night hes like mother teresa!!

Defo mod material!!!!

Morning by the way mate!


----------



## Richie186

More like a priest at confession. "Forgive me flinty for I have sinned, I ate a packet of shortbread and 6 packets of crisps after training"


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> More like a priest at confession. "Forgive me flinty for I have sinned, I ate a packet of shortbread and 6 packets of crisps after training"


Good work mate


----------



## 25434

Morning Ferrrrlintus! you been doing a lotta chatting...it's good for the soul ya know...chit chat chit chat.....be grateful you don't ever have to chat to me, according to my friends I could put the Dalai Lama into a coma in 3 minutes flat! pft! dunno what they mean really... :whistling:

Have a great day and happy training if you're doing some today... :clap:


----------



## biglbs

Hi fook i bet your cold,hope the day is ok and you get some food in mate,they do plug into lighter in car voltage invertors you know,will run a small m/wave 800w!


----------



## flinty90

Evening cnuts just had a fcukin cracking back session ... Finished at Bristol so im glad about that. it has been fcukin freezing working out in it last few days... and i mean my hands have been ice ,

oh well, looks like thats all the work on site done till new year, so im hard on training now and getting proper into phase 2 ...

hope your all well i will get caught up in journals as i can !!!

will also post back session in a minute when i have had some food X


----------



## luther1

I had a read of this journal to see what our goals were this time last year. Well,what a deluded Cnut I was. Almost to the point of bragging that I'd be 16st by now. I think that will be the goal for next Xmas!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I had a read of this journal to see what our goals were this time last year. Well,what a deluded Cnut I was. Almost to the point of bragging that I'd be 16st by now. I think that will be the goal for next Xmas!


yeah i remember you saying you were going to be 16 stone lean... lying cnut ..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah i remember you saying you were going to be 16 stone lean... lying cnut ..


I made it to 15st and porky!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I made it to 15st and porky!


oh yeah , so you virtually stayed where you were then lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> oh yeah , so you virtually stayed where you were then lol


More or less! I was trying to find my start weight for I went on cycle at the beginning of jan. pretty sure I was 14st because I was 12st when I started training in August and seem to remember putting on 2 natty. A stone a year isn't too bad I guess,if that was manageable every year(obviously not). Genuinely thought 2 in my first year back on gear was achievable.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> More or less! I was trying to find my start weight for I went on cycle at the beginning of jan. pretty sure I was 14st because I was 12st when I started training in August and seem to remember putting on 2 natty. A stone a year isn't too bad I guess,if that was manageable every year(obviously not). Genuinely thought 2 in my first year back on gear was achievable.


Do you think you have done something seriously wrong bro ??? been on gear a year and made (by your own admission very little gains ) ?? or is that not the case ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I had a read of this journal to see what our goals were this time last year. Well,what a deluded Cnut I was. Almost to the point of bragging that I'd be 16st by now. I think that will be the goal for next Xmas!


Pics ornobodyatall


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Do you think you have done something seriously wrong bro ??? been on gear a year and made (by your own admission very little gains ) ?? or is that not the case ??


I genuinely think its been p!ss poor. The first four months of the year I was on test only,cruised then test and tren,8 weeks off then test and tren. So maybe apart from 3 months,I've been on cycle. Never cut myself short on quality food and supps,train hard and strict. Hardly any cheats,haven't drank and always get a good 7 hours sleep. Something is a miss and it needs sorting. I need face to face chat with someone proper to see me with no shirt on and iron out my diet etc. a bit miffed really flinty


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I genuinely think its been p!ss poor. The first four months of the year I was on test only,cruised then test and tren,8 weeks off then test and tren. So maybe apart from 3 months,I've been on cycle. Never cut myself short on quality food and supps,train hard and strict. Hardly any cheats,haven't drank and always get a good 7 hours sleep. Something is a miss and it needs sorting. I need face to face chat with someone proper to see me with no shirt on and iron out my diet etc. a bit miffed really flinty


There has to be a weak link somewhere there mate out of diet, training or gear. The gear you've had is real I'm assuming so its diet or training.


----------



## flinty90

Back session

Medium width grip pulldowns

10 x 60

10 x 70

10 x 80

swapped to underhand grip

10 x 80

bent over rows

10 x 50

10x 70

10 x 90

deadlifts to just below knee continuos tension

10 x 50

10 x 70

10 x 90

10 x 110

peek a boos (yes) lol

10 x 30

10 x 40

10 x 50

single arm pulldowns

3 sets 10 each arm @ 35 kg awesome squeeze

20 minutes on bike

5 minutes on stepper

job done !!! back feels wiiide !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I genuinely think its been p!ss poor. The first four months of the year I was on test only,cruised then test and tren,8 weeks off then test and tren. So maybe apart from 3 months,I've been on cycle. Never cut myself short on quality food and supps,train hard and strict. Hardly any cheats,haven't drank and always get a good 7 hours sleep. Something is a miss and it needs sorting. I need face to face chat with someone proper to see me with no shirt on and iron out my diet etc. a bit miffed really flinty


Mate i think you need to see the bear to be honest !!! but you need to get off the gear for a good clearout thats the first thing he will suggest for a fact !!!

just keep going till end of year and lets have a chat in new year and get you rocking bro !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> There has to be a weak link somewhere there mate out of diet, training or gear. The gear you've had is real I'm assuming so its diet or training.


My gear comes from your man Ben and we know who else uses him so that's not the problem. I do feel like I can't physically squeeze in another meal. I sit in my van and it takes me half an hour to eat one meal and it costs me too much working time as it is. Are shakes the answer? I don't know. Training is good so it must be food,which as we all know is hardest and most important part of it all.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> My gear comes from your man Ben and we know who else uses him so that's not the problem. I do feel like I can't physically squeeze in another meal. I sit in my van and it takes me half an hour to eat one meal and it costs me too much working time as it is. Are shakes the answer? I don't know. Training is good so it must be food,which as we all know is hardest and most important part of it all.


send me your usual diet mate pm me or email to [email protected] and be honest , for example todays food as its still fresh X


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> My gear comes from your man Ben and we know who else uses him so that's not the problem. I do feel like I can't physically squeeze in another meal. I sit in my van and it takes me half an hour to eat one meal and it costs me too much working time as it is. Are shakes the answer? I don't know. Training is good so it must be food,which as we all know is hardest and most important part of it all.


Ah ok so maybe it is diet then. Time to dirty it up a bit or get some shakes in?

I know you're a real food fan but I'm managing on 3 real food meals and 3 shakes a day and hitting 3500 clean cals easily.

Maybe the food needs a real look at? Can't deny you eat well but maybe too well?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Back session
> 
> Medium width grip pulldowns
> 
> 10 x 60
> 
> 10 x 70
> 
> 10 x 80
> 
> swapped to underhand grip
> 
> 10 x 80
> 
> bent over rows
> 
> 10 x 50
> 
> 10x 70
> 
> 10 x 90
> 
> deadlifts to just below knee continuos tension
> 
> 10 x 50
> 
> 10 x 70
> 
> 10 x 90
> 
> 10 x 110
> 
> peek a boos (yes) lol
> 
> 10 x 30
> 
> 10 x 40
> 
> 10 x 50
> 
> single arm pulldowns
> 
> 3 sets 10 each arm @ 35 kg awesome squeeze
> 
> 20 minutes on bike
> 
> 5 minutes on stepper
> 
> job done !!! back feels wiiide !!!


Presumably your deadlifts are weight each end of the bar??? :lol:


----------



## mark_star

flinty90 said:


> Back session
> 
> Medium width grip pulldowns
> 
> 10 x 60
> 
> 10 x 70
> 
> 10 x 80
> 
> swapped to underhand grip
> 
> 10 x 80
> 
> bent over rows
> 
> 10 x 50
> 
> 10x 70
> 
> 10 x 90
> 
> deadlifts to just below knee continuos tension
> 
> 10 x 50
> 
> 10 x 70
> 
> 10 x 90
> 
> 10 x 110
> 
> peek a boos (yes) lol
> 
> 10 x 30
> 
> 10 x 40
> 
> 10 x 50
> 
> single arm pulldowns
> 
> 3 sets 10 each arm @ 35 kg awesome squeeze
> 
> 20 minutes on bike
> 
> 5 minutes on stepper
> 
> job done !!! back feels wiiide !!!


very nice, not surprised it was feeling wiiide


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Presumably your deadlifts are weight each end of the bar??? :lol:


Nope ... but you wouldnt do them with much more weight bro .. like i said the bar is lifted and doesnt ever hit the deck .. its the dorian yates deads i do !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Presumably your deadlifts are weight each end of the bar??? :lol:


but i warm up with your shoulder press max (just saying)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Nope ... but you wouldnt do them with much more weight bro .. like i said the bar is lifted and doesnt ever hit the deck .. its the dorian yates deads i do !!!


Are those Romanian deads?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> but i warm up with your shoulder press max (just saying)


After I've done 40kg weighted dips :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Are those Romanian deads?


pretty much mate !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Luther make your meals into soups, same macros, I just started doing it, ground beef, tater, broccoli and onion with a pinch of salt.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bro!


----------



## flinty90

good morning.. got legs today. dont like doing them after back but no real choice this week.. still training them though so thats all that counts. food on point agsin this week. have a good day

oh and blood pressure reading after week 2 of nattyness 115/77. nice


----------



## 25434

Morning Flinty... :bounce: have a great day, gird your loins and beast your legs...gwaaaaaaannnn...you can do it...you're a TIGGER!!!! oop! I mean a TIGERRRRRRRRRRRRR.....rarrrrrrrggggghhhhhh......that's my tiger roar by the way....


----------



## tyramhall

Have a good workout mate!


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Luther make your meals into soups, same macros, I just started doing it, ground beef, tater, broccoli and onion with a pinch of salt.


The only problem doing this is you change food to higher GI as it then becomes processed and digests faster ,so it may spike rather than slower release,of solid form.A nice change though ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> The only problem doing this is you change food to higher GI as it then becomes processed and digests faster ,so it may spike rather than slower release,of solid form.A nice change though ...


Really??

Edit - just done a bit of reading on this, tis true. I'd never have thought of that. Seems oats aren't effected by it but most other starchy foods and veg/fruit is.

Well, you learn something everyday! Today I have learnt that smoothies and soup are bad for you! lol :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Really??
> 
> Edit - just done a bit of reading on this, tis true. I'd never have thought of that. Seems oats aren't effected by it but most other starchy foods and veg/fruit is.
> 
> Well, you learn something everyday! Today I have learnt that smoothies and soup are bad for you! lol :lol:


Think about it,you will see,,,,


----------



## luther1

I suppose alot of it depends on what and when you eat. To liquidisers before bed would be a waste but to do so before a workout wouldn't. Would it? @biglbs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Really??
> 
> Edit - just done a bit of reading on this, tis true. I'd never have thought of that. Seems oats aren't effected by it but most other starchy foods and veg/fruit is.
> 
> Well, you learn something everyday! Today I have learnt that smoothies and soup are bad for you! lol :lol:


Great!

Lol.

Back to square one


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Think about it,you will see,,,,


Must be quite a small difference though as if you chew your food well like we are meant to then it's pretty mushy when swallowed. Wonder if there is a study to show the difference in BG levels?


----------



## biglbs

Well not stictly Gi but absorbstion rate,think of it as processed food,half digested etc,good used with fruits and veg as in fact veg slows fruit down,but not good for sustained protein release usual from meats,unless you want to speed it up(without added fat,eg mince)


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I suppose alot of it depends on what and when you eat. To liquidisers before bed would be a waste but to do so before a workout wouldn't. Would it? @biglbs


Correct but not needed,stick to whey pre/simple sugars etc


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Must be quite a small difference though as if you chew your food well like we are meant to then it's pretty mushy when swallowed. Wonder if there is a study to show the difference in BG levels?


In the case of meats,very large changes to 6-7 hours for rump,,,,cannot find my studies,will look in cupboard under stairsmg:


----------



## flinty90

evening guys .. and yes Biglbs is right there is nothing wrong with soup or liquidising food but you wont get the satiated feeling and it will deffo be in and out quicker...

fattys that are losing weight are actually encouraged to make all food into soup as it goes through faster..

i will stick to my whole food and keep the tommy soup as a treat lol ...


----------



## flinty90

finished work at 4 pm, my mate is ill so i went straight from work to stand in at the gym till 8 .. trained a couple of lads then just had a banging legs session not massive weights wise but form and technique has been spot on and it just fcukin hurt in all the right places..

squats

leg extensions

lunges

ham curls

calves

did 20 minutes CV

job done


----------



## flinty90

feeling pretty good at the minute . this natty thing isnt too bad actually lol.. just have to deal with the quicker feeling of fatigue as your training, and the extra bit of ache the day after a good session that you tend not to have so much on gear...

diet been good again today

Meal 1

80 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

60 gram whey

Meal 2

125 grams basmati rice

250 gram minced beef

100 gram brussels

meal 3

125 gram basmati rice

250 gram minced beef

100 gram brussels

meal 4 pre workout

60 gram whey

70 grams oats

meal 5

100 gram cabbage

340 grams steak

meal 6 pre bed

60 gram whey

1 tbs peanut butter


----------



## bluejoanna

Hiya Flinty - just dropping in to say hello!

Sessions looking freakily scary (to me  ) and diet looks huge, which I am sure rocks 

Have a tops weekend and don't work too hard x


----------



## flinty90

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Flinty - just dropping in to say hello!
> 
> Sessions looking freakily scary (to me  ) and diet looks huge, which I am sure rocks
> 
> Have a tops weekend and don't work too hard x


Morning chick and thanks for stopping by .. that diet is one meal smaller than it has been last 12 weeks lol

there is another Meal 2 missing as meal 4 ...

hope you have a great weekend aswell .. You got any plans ??? xx


----------



## flinty90

Hello guys, hope your all feeling good today. im on it today . legs and back are feeling minced lol.. but i feel pretty good, got a little bit of blocked sinuses which i always get this time of year, it when it goes onto my chest i really start to get sicky feelings and things but its innevitable so i dont dwell on it too much

Will be at gym tonight to train my lad on chest .. i will just be doing cardio as a break from lifting..

Going to be training sunday with Beany on chest and triceps...

not sure about saturday yet , was meant to go with Roblet but i have got some chrimbo shopping to catch up on (Rob you fancy a trip into town for a hour or so for a look round bro ??)

Meal 1 gone down

80 gram oats

30 gram dried fruit

60 gram whey

lock and load baby time to hit the works van lol...

have a good day guys will catch up through the day im sure X


----------



## Queenie

Lovely diet u got there flintus! Hope all is well


----------



## Queenie

Oh and great to hear you're feeling good!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Oh and great to hear you're feeling good!


thanks chick.. hope your week has got better X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thanks chick.. hope your week has got better X


It has. A chat and a few (too many) whiskies on weds night sorted me right out lol  thank u once again for keeping an eye on me! Really appreciate your kind words


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> It has. A chat and a few (too many) whiskies on weds night sorted me right out lol  thank u once again for keeping an eye on me! Really appreciate your kind words


you always know where i am chick X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you always know where i am chick X


Down a hole in the country someplace!


----------



## tyramhall

Loving the buzz you have for training etc.... Certainly rubs off on others mate!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Down a hole in the country someplace!


yes pretty much bro lol....


----------



## biglbs

Gonna call you 'The fox' from now on....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Gonna call you 'The fox' from now on....


Nicer than what he's used to being called to be fair :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Sounding good Flintster, had a banging day myself today, feeling more energetic in general on the new diet. Sent you my routine, save a bit of energy for Sunday ;-D

As to the liquidizing of my mid morning meal, for practical reasons at work I have too. the beef isn't liquidized, just the taters, onion green veg. Its better than missing it out.


----------



## flinty90

Traqined chet and tri's tonight as i had my regular training partner with me and he needed to train ... had a fantastic session yet again feeling every rep techique really improving , feeling every inch of each exersice !! im buzzing with training at minute, putting some great sessions together too ,,,

Chest and Tri's

Warm up same as normal

2 sets of db flies,tricep pushdowns,straight arm pushdowns..

DB low incline press (all 3 second negative pause at bottom, squeezed at top)

15 x 30 kg

12 x 35 kg

15 x 40 kg (dropsetted to 25 kg x 8)

chest full already

pec dec

12 x 50 kg

12 x 70 kg

10 x my specials single single double ouch !!!

high incline press

15 x 60 kg

12 x 80 kg

12 x 100 kg

Cable crossovers

12 x 35

12 x 40

12 x 45

1 set DB flys to stretch chest 12.5 kg x 12

single arm tricep pulldowns

2 sets 12 each arm

double underhand tri pulldowns

1 set 20 reps

double arm tricep pushdowns

2 x 20 reps

fcukin blitzed chest and tris felt great

20 minutes stationary bike

job done..

Beany get ready sunday mate you got a whole lot of pain to come X


----------



## mark_star

flinty90 said:


> Traqined chet and tri's tonight as i had my regular training partner with me and he needed to train ... had a fantastic session yet again feeling every rep techique really improving , feeling every inch of each exersice !! im buzzing with training at minute, putting some great sessions together too ,,,
> 
> Chest and Tri's
> 
> Warm up same as normal
> 
> 2 sets of db flies,tricep pushdowns,straight arm pushdowns..
> 
> DB low incline press (all 3 second negative pause at bottom, squeezed at top)
> 
> 15 x 30 kg
> 
> 12 x 35 kg
> 
> 15 x 40 kg (dropsetted to 25 kg x 8)
> 
> chest full already
> 
> pec dec
> 
> 12 x 50 kg
> 
> 12 x 70 kg
> 
> 10 x my specials single single double ouch !!!
> 
> high incline press
> 
> 15 x 60 kg
> 
> 12 x 80 kg
> 
> 12 x 100 kg
> 
> Cable crossovers
> 
> 12 x 35
> 
> 12 x 40
> 
> 12 x 45
> 
> 1 set DB flys to stretch chest 12.5 kg x 12
> 
> single arm tricep pulldowns
> 
> 2 sets 12 each arm
> 
> double underhand tri pulldowns
> 
> 1 set 20 reps
> 
> double arm tricep pushdowns
> 
> 2 x 20 reps
> 
> fcukin blitzed chest and tris felt great
> 
> 20 minutes stationary bike
> 
> job done..
> 
> Beany get ready sunday mate you got a whole lot of pain to come X


that looks a cracker mate, don't you just love it when a plan comes together


----------



## George-Bean

Some pain is nice ;-D


----------



## flinty90

mark_star said:


> that looks a cracker mate, don't you just love it when a plan comes together


yeah simple but effective mate. its not what ya do its how ya do it lol !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

George-Bean said:


> Some pain is nice ;-D


Indeed muahahahahaha

Morning flint, hope big bear training is going well


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Indeed muahahahahaha
> 
> Morning flint, hope big bear training is going well


His training i have only ever taken pointers out mate as i could never get a full run at his programme properly so i had to make do with my time and training as i saw fit..

his diet however was very solid , and made a big difference...

now from after christmas we start something slightly different that im looking forward to , but diet at minute is pretty much same as what i have been doing with the odd discrepency now and again (not as tight as i should be) but im keeping as close to it as i can x


----------



## flinty90

weighed in this morning 2 weeks after last injection

108.8 kg still holding strong .... pretty good and im happy about it so far.. dont exactly feel as tight as i did 2 weeks ago but dont feel bad...

i think my body is wanting me to keep smashing it, but my mind has already broken up for christmas... its been a long year for me and i have been away from home 49 weeks of it so bieng at home now till new year and working just at the yard i think is a bit of a time to relax a little and enjoy myself, my family etc.. i will still train hard every session i go to the gym. but i just cant see diet bieng as tight as perhaps it should be for next 2 weeks...

i still havent had a drink of beer at all for 15 weeks in total which is really good for me .. not even craved one to be fair..

so all in all im happy, not putting any pressure on myself, i know what i need to do to make the changes and i know how to get there now ...


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> weighed in this morning 2 weeks after last injection
> 
> 108.8 kg still holding strong .... pretty good and im happy about it so far.. dont exactly feel as tight as i did 2 weeks ago but dont feel bad...
> 
> i think my body is wanting me to keep smashing it, but my mind has already broken up for christmas... its been a long year for me and i have been away from home 49 weeks of it so bieng at home now till new year and working just at the yard i think is a bit of a time to relax a little and enjoy myself, my family etc.. i will still train hard every session i go to the gym. but i just cant see diet bieng as tight as perhaps it should be for next 2 weeks...
> 
> i still havent had a drink of beer at all for 15 weeks in total which is really good for me .. not even craved one to be fair..
> 
> so all in all im happy, not putting any pressure on myself, i know what i need to do to make the changes and i know how to get there now ...


Brilliant stuff mate. Proper impressed with your training and dedication!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Brilliant stuff mate. Proper impressed with your training and dedication!


Thanks mate... but next 2 weeks is going to be a do as i say not as i do time lol.... your doing so well and i know your only going to benefit and you stick to the plan and look mint on your hols, but after that the sky is your limit !!!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate... but next 2 weeks is going to be a do as i say not as i do time lol.... your doing so well and i know your only going to benefit and you stick to the plan and look mint on your hols, but after that the sky is your limit !!!


I hope so mate. I know ive got the dedication to see it through. Slowly but surely im getting my head round eating every 3-4 hours etc....

Might sound a bit gay but is it worth taking a protein shake to bed?? I normally wake up a couple of times during the night due to either night terrors or sleep talking etc.... so i could drink a shake and break up my 8hr sleeping window??


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> I hope so mate. I know ive got the dedication to see it through. Slowly but surely im getting my head round eating every 3-4 hours etc....
> 
> Might sound a bit gay but is it worth taking a protein shake to bed?? I normally wake up a couple of times during the night due to either night terrors or sleep talking etc.... so i could drink a shake and break up my 8hr sleeping window??


not really needed but if you want to you can...

i always take water to bed with 2000 mg vit c dissolved into it !!!


----------



## aad123

Sorry Flinty I haven't got the time to catch up on 908 pages so I will just jump in here. Im apologise if I ask any questions that have already been covered. Im here to learn...


----------



## 25434

Just swooshing through...all ninja like......woooooooosssshshhhh....silent like the night breeze in the desert.........


----------



## flinty90

aad123 said:


> Sorry Flinty I haven't got the time to catch up on 908 pages so I will just jump in here. Im apologise if I ask any questions that have already been covered. Im here to learn...


Hey bro welcome anytime mate, ask away if i cant help you then there are plenty in here that can and will mate X


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Just swooshing through...all ninja like......woooooooosssshshhhh....silent like the night breeze in the desert.........


hottest ninja i never saw lol XXX


----------



## Richie186

What about uma thurman in kill bill? Wasn't she a ninja? She's damn hot!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> What about uma thurman in kill bill? Wasn't she a ninja? She's damn hot!!


hotter than flubs ??? get out ....


----------



## 25434

Richie186 said:


> What about uma thurman in kill bill? Wasn't she a ninja? She's damn hot!!


She was much much hotter than me...my reality boots are firmly fixed onto my hobbit like toes, which are by the way, furry....hahaha.......seriously guys...I'm average...and that's good enough...cheers though....


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy breaking George


----------



## flinty90

Well beany badly so not got to go and train him today !! :sad:

i should have gone to gym really and hit a bit of cardio , but hey ho.. i will nail the gym next week, full week at home no messing.. a big week next week.. heavy on diet and training just before christmas.. will be doing carb cycling next week to give it a run see how its going to slot in... should be pretty straight forward..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well beany badly so not got to go and train him today !! :sad:
> 
> i should have gone to gym really and hit a bit of cardio , but hey ho.. i will nail the gym next week, full week at home no messing.. a big week next week.. heavy on diet and training just before christmas.. will be doing carb cycling next week to give it a run see how its going to slot in... should be pretty straight forward..


Enjoy the rest day mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the rest day mate


i feel restless though as i missed yesterday session aswell bro i even thought about going to gym last night about half 11 !!!


----------



## Milky

I want to train myself mate but my back and shoulders are fu*king killing me !

I swear when she's older she is getting some payback !


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i feel restless though as i missed yesterday session aswell bro i even thought about going to gym last night about half 11 !!!


The joys of that 24/7 gym lol


----------



## 25434

Just popping in to say a Sunday hellooooooooo.....


----------



## flinty90

Morning you fcukin well oiled machines...

hope all is well. im just off to yard , do a bit of tidyin up and hopefully will finish work for the year today or tomorrow woopeeeeeeeeeeeee

diet and training this week will be fcukin immensely good ... starting a run this week of carb cycling to see how it goes , training and cardio will also be top drawer standard this week...

From the experienced mathematicians amongst you how much test will i have still flowing around my body today and this week if my last jab was over 2 weeks ago and my last dbol was over a week and a half ??

any ideas

have a good day guys


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintus...on the maths front....errrrrmm....errr....lemme think...test/dbol.... :confused1: errrrrmm.....scratch scratch....

anything to do with cake perchance? :laugh: soz....'aving a muck...I wouldn't know if it landed on my head inside a great big poo that a passing rhino dropped on my head whilst flying past to Australia for a holiday....however......I can say hope yourlast couple of days at work are okay and not too cold for ya....I'm finishing in the next few days too, really really happy bout that as it's been quite a year at work for me so could do with the break....

Have a lovely dayeeeeee... :clap:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning you fcukin well oiled machines...
> 
> hope all is well. im just off to yard , do a bit of tidyin up and hopefully will finish work for the year today or tomorrow woopeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> diet and training this week will be fcukin immensely good ... starting a run this week of carb cycling to see how it goes , training and cardio will also be top drawer standard this week...
> 
> From the experienced mathematicians amongst you how much test will i have still flowing around my body today and this week if my last jab was over 2 weeks ago and my last dbol was over a week and a half ??
> 
> any ideas
> 
> have a good day guys


Morning mate, what ester were you running and how much of it?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning you fcukin well oiled machines...
> 
> hope all is well. im just off to yard , do a bit of tidyin up and hopefully will finish work for the year today or tomorrow woopeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> diet and training this week will be fcukin immensely good ... starting a run this week of carb cycling to see how it goes , training and cardio will also be top drawer standard this week...
> 
> From the experienced mathematicians amongst you how much test will i have still flowing around my body today and this week if my last jab was over 2 weeks ago and my last dbol was over a week and a half ??
> 
> any ideas
> 
> have a good day guys


Morning cúnty bõllocks !

I took all your test Saturday when I extracted it pmsl

Looking forward to the carb cycling mate, bet it'll take a week or so to fall into place, but will be good to see.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning cúnty bõllocks !
> 
> I took all your test Saturday when I extracted it pmsl
> 
> Looking forward to the carb cycling mate, bet it'll take a week or so to fall into place, but will be good to see.


Gross.......


----------



## Greshie

R0BLET said:


> Morning cúnty bõllocks !
> 
> I took all your test Saturday when I extracted it pmsl
> 
> Looking forward to the carb cycling mate, bet it'll take a week or so to fall into place, but will be good to see.


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

so halfway through day 1 .. going ok so far lol only because its a high carb day so basically means all diet is same as i have been doing last 12 weeks...

so today high carbs

tuesday - medium carbs (50% of what my current level is)

wednesday zero carbs

thursday low carbs (25% of what my current level is)

friday high - 100 % normal level

saturday high - 100 % normal level

sunday low (25% of current level)

training everyday this week ... cardio after every session....

time to tighten this shizzle up !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> so halfway through day 1 .. going ok so far lol only because its a high carb day so basically means all diet is same as i have been doing last 12 weeks...
> 
> so today high carbs
> 
> tuesday - medium carbs (50% of what my current level is)
> 
> wednesday zero carbs
> 
> thursday low carbs (25% of what my current level is)
> 
> friday high - 100 % normal level
> 
> saturday high - 100 % normal level
> 
> sunday low (25% of current level)
> 
> training everyday this week ... cardio after every session....
> 
> time to tighten this shizzle up !!!


I think that Sunday would cripple me!

100% on Friday.....? I want 500% extra protein at this meal lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I think that Sunday would cripple me!
> 
> 100% on Friday.....? I want 500% extra protein at this meal lol


protein and fats dont change bro just the carbs lol .. so dont worry i will make exception for extra MEAT on friday haha !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> protein and fats dont change bro just the carbs lol .. so dont worry i will make exception for extra MEAT on friday haha !!


Good!

I'll bring my scales so we can log it


----------



## biglbs

I thought carb cycling was eating ice cream on the exercise bike,,,,,,no?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I thought carb cycling was eating ice cream on the exercise bike,,,,,,no?


sorry what was you saying


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sorry what was you saying


Is that sureno pmsl


----------



## luther1

One of the funniest things ever that I still have a regular laugh out loud to was when someone asked sureno did his tattoos get worse as he got older and flinty replied to the question and said ' no mate,they've always looked sh!t'


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> One of the funniest things ever that I still have a regular laugh out loud to was when someone asked sureno did his tattoos get worse as he got older and flinty replied to the question and said ' no mate,they've always looked sh!t'


I remember that!

Did his own tattoos and about 50ml of pharma each week lol

Big lad though!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I remember that!
> 
> Did his own tattoos and about 50ml of pharma each week lol
> 
> Big lad though!


He was a big lad wasn't he,then the poor Cnut got ill and even took pics from his hospital bed.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> He was a big lad wasn't he,then the poor Cnut got ill and even took pics from his hospital bed.


I remember that pic too pmsl

Looked like he'd come down with HIV


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I remember that pic too pmsl
> 
> Looked like he'd come down with HIV


He was obviously ill enough to decide to give up training,the poor fcuker


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> He was obviously ill enough to decide to give up training,the poor fcuker


Last I heard he'd split up with his Mrs and everything else had gone tits up too. That was a while ago though, over a year I think.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Last I heard he'd split up with his Mrs and everything else had gone tits up too. That was a while ago though, over a year I think.


X2

And HIV just because it sounds good


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Last I heard he'd split up with his Mrs and everything else had gone tits up too. That was a while ago though, over a year I think.


Oh,that's a shame then as he was a decent fella


----------



## flinty90

Morning my little sex pistols ...

Back routine last night was awesome again. same as last weeks session but weights went up and reps so im very happy

Today is day 2 of diet so it gets a bit harder today

down to 50% carbs .. already feeling it after meal 1 ..

i know that sounds daft but when you go from 90 grams oats for last 13 weeks down to 45 grams it soon starts telling.. coupled with the fact that the diet is mega clean anyway i can see me bieng fcukin hungry by thursday night lol ...

but its all exciting and keeps it fresh in my mind each day so im happy about that i know its same foods still but they work and i also know how my body reacts to the little changes,

i felt strong last night in gym 3 weeks after last jab.. still feeling good dont feel like i have lost any size yet. and this diet will deffo tighten me up i think ...

see how we go

So day 2 ..........


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Morning my little sex pistols ...
> 
> Back routine last night was awesome again. same as last weeks session but weights went up and reps so im very happy
> 
> Today is day 2 of diet so it gets a bit harder today
> 
> down to 50% carbs .. already feeling it after meal 1 ..
> 
> i know that sounds daft but when you go from 90 grams oats for last 13 weeks down to 45 grams it soon starts telling.. coupled with the fact that the diet is mega clean anyway i can see me bieng fcukin hungry by thursday night lol ...
> 
> but its all exciting and keeps it fresh in my mind each day so im happy about that i know its same foods still but they work and i also know how my body reacts to the little changes,
> 
> i felt strong last night in gym 3 weeks after last jab.. still feeling good dont feel like i have lost any size yet. and this diet will deffo tighten me up i think ...
> 
> see how we go
> 
> So day 2 ..........


Sounding very happy bro, that's perfect!

I know you'll make each session count, you always do. Great to see weights and reps going higher.

Keep us posted how today goes with the carbs


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sounding very happy bro, that's perfect!
> 
> I know you'll make each session count, you always do. Great to see weights and reps going higher.
> 
> Keep us posted how today goes with the carbs


will do mate. its tomorrow and thursday that will hit me hard lol zero carbs tomorrow and low carbs (25%) on thursday ouch !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> will do mate. its tomorrow and thursday that will hit me hard lol zero carbs tomorrow and low carbs (25%) on thursday ouch !!!


Fek me. Good job your not on site then! You'd be fúcked .


----------



## flinty90

right best shoot off, got to go assess a job ready for next year. only other side of derby though. drilling under a railway line.. nice short shift for me today i think hehehe

have a good one guys X


----------



## 25434

Morning Flintasorus....short shift today hey? now that sounds like a good day...stay warm...although if you're doing drilling and stuff you'll prolly be sweating your bits and pieces orrrrf!...hahahaha......have a good one....


----------



## flinty90

well that was a waste of time, the job i have been to look at doesnt even need doing until januray 2014 .. what a load of blollockes that was.. told gaffer there is fcuk all to do so im officially finished now until 7th of jane OOOOHHH YYYYEAAAAAAAAH

but im sat here now counting down the time until meal 3 lol im feeling peckish haha !!!

oh look Oliver Twist just started lol thats me sorted till 2 pm :.)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well that was a waste of time, the job i have been to look at doesnt even need doing until januray 2014 .. what a load of blollockes that was.. told gaffer there is fcuk all to do so im officially finished now until 7th of jane OOOOHHH YYYYEAAAAAAAAH
> 
> but im sat here now counting down the time until meal 3 lol im feeling peckish haha !!!
> 
> oh look Oliver Twist just started lol thats me sorted till 2 pm :.)


Christmas has landed!!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well that was a waste of time, the job i have been to look at doesnt even need doing until januray 2014 .. what a load of blollockes that was.. told gaffer there is fcuk all to do so im officially finished now until 7th of jane OOOOHHH YYYYEAAAAAAAAH
> 
> but im sat here now counting down the time until meal 3 lol im feeling peckish haha !!!
> 
> oh look Oliver Twist just started lol thats me sorted till 2 pm :.)


Pmsl. Now that is a píss take! Your work are ON IT aren't they 

Lap it up mate, rest and grow lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Now that is a píss take! Your work are ON IT aren't they
> 
> Lap it up mate, rest and grow lol


Rest ??? i am training first bro .. i wanna be hench for when we go out friday night lol ... bicep chest and shoulder session for before i go out haha, get some pump on pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Rest ??? i am training first bro .. i wanna be hench for when we go out friday night lol ... bicep chest and shoulder session for before i go out haha, get some pump on pmsl


I mean rest from work 

Lol, yeah you will be hench...... you'll be stood next to me pmsl

I'll have zero time for training Friday lol don't think I'll be home till 6.30!

So zero pump going on here, I'll just wear smaller clothes


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I mean rest from work
> 
> Lol, yeah you will be hench...... you'll be stood next to me pmsl
> 
> I'll have zero time for training Friday lol don't think I'll be home till 6.30!
> 
> So zero pump going on here, I'll just wear smaller clothes


you better get a fcukin move on then cnut cos table is booked for 7:45 !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you better get a fcukin move on then cnut cos table is booked for 7:45 !!!


Yeah I know pmsl.

I'll pick you up at 7


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I know pmsl.
> 
> I'll pick you up at 7


ok. then we have to park and walk to restaurant ... so dont be fcukin lat like you are for everything else .. cos i want my meat lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok. then we have to park and walk to restaurant ... so dont be fcukin lat like you are for everything else .. cos i want my meat lol


So do I pmsl.

Ping me the link for the place again, I'll look for best place to park lol

Shame Ben can't send us his disabled badge for parking


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> So do I pmsl.
> 
> Ping me the link for the place again, I'll look for best place to park lol
> 
> Shame Ben can't send us his disabled badge for parking


read the meats on that baby

http://tropeiro.co.uk/our-meat


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> read the meats on that baby
> 
> http://tropeiro.co.uk/our-meat


I'll just try a bit of everything


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'll just try a bit of everything


a lot of everything ffs lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> a lot of everything ffs lol


That's just greedy


----------



## TELBOR

Oh, gotta work Saturday too!! What a shítter!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> That's just greedy


??

hey bro what deals can we get from Pro 10 on whey ??? owt worthwhile ?? i want to taste a chocolate sample before i buy who best to speak to


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So do I pmsl.
> 
> Ping me the link for the place again, I'll look for best place to park lol
> 
> Shame Ben can't send us his disabled badge for parking


[email protected] lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ??
> 
> hey bro what deals can we get from Pro 10 on whey ??? owt worthwhile ?? i want to taste a chocolate sample before i buy who best to speak to


Send @Wheyman a PM mate.

Loving this strawberry one, far better than the MP one.

Haven't tried the choc though...... I'm sure he'll pop you a sample in the post


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> [email protected] lol


What? You lot get blue badges and free entry to theme parks don't you??

Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What? You lot get blue badges and free entry to theme parks don't you??
> 
> Pmsl


Haha no just get to jump the queue at cinemas


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha no just get to jump the queue at cinemas


That'll do lol


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> well that was a waste of time, the job i have been to look at doesnt even need doing until januray 2014 .. what a load of blollockes that was.. told gaffer there is fcuk all to do so im officially finished now until 7th of jane OOOOHHH YYYYEAAAAAAAAH
> 
> but im sat here now counting down the time until meal 3 lol im feeling peckish haha !!!
> 
> oh look Oliver Twist just started lol thats me sorted till 2 pm :.)


bah humbug - I've still got 4 days to go :sad:


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> read the meats on that baby
> 
> http://tropeiro.co.uk/our-meat


Looks great!


----------



## TELBOR

Rykard said:


> bah humbug - I've still got 4 days to go :sad:


5 here


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> ??
> 
> hey bro what deals can we get from Pro 10 on whey ??? owt worthwhile ?? i want to taste a chocolate sample before i buy who best to speak to


Their banana and vanilla flavours rock


----------



## flinty90

chilli said:


> Their banana and vanilla flavours rock


i like chocolate...

look i have used Extreme for ages now, its going to take a good one to get me off it, but if there chocolate is nice then i will be buying from them for a while.. Extreme is just mega expensive at minute !!


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders complete, all meals stuck to , just my protein and Peanut butter left, today hasnt been too difficult, felt really good in gym strong still...

tomorrow is zero carb day, and typical its landed on fcukin legs day lol.. ah well worst case scenario ..


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders

rear delt machine

12 x 40kg

12 x 50kg

10 x 67.25kg

smith press

15 x 30kg

15 x 60kg

12 x 90 kg

8 x 110kg

side lateral raises

3 sets 15 reps with 9 kg db's

kneeling shoulder press (same as standing but not enough ceiling room)

15 x 12.5 kg

15 x 15 kg

12 x 20 kg

shrugs

3 sets 20 @ 110 kg

20 minutes cardio

job done !!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders complete, all meals stuck to , just my protein and Peanut butter left, today hasnt been too difficult, felt really good in gym strong still...
> 
> tomorrow is zero carb day, and typical its landed on fcukin legs day lol.. ah well worst case scenario ..


Nothing better than no carbs on leg day, bring on the blackouts !


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Nothing better than no carbs on leg day, bring on the blackouts !


yeah im looking forward to spending time on the gym floor bro lol ~!!!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> rear delt machine
> 
> 12 x 40kg
> 
> 12 x 50kg
> 
> 10 x 67.25kg
> 
> smith press
> 
> 15 x 30kg
> 
> 15 x 60kg
> 
> 12 x 90 kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> side lateral raises
> 
> 3 sets 15 reps with 9 kg db's
> 
> kneeling shoulder press (same as standing but not enough ceiling room)
> 
> 15 x 12.5 kg
> 
> 15 x 15 kg
> 
> 12 x 20 kg
> 
> shrugs
> 
> 3 sets 20 @ 110 kg
> 
> 20 minutes cardio
> 
> job done !!


Nice strong pressing matey!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Nice strong pressing matey!


Not bad for natty scum bro lol !! (but its smith machine so doesnt count) lol !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Not bad for natty scum bro lol !! (but its smith machine so doesnt count) lol !!


I always tell myself that when using smith machine too, lol. Still shifting the weight though, just not having to worry about balancing etc. Better than machines in my opinion and less injury than BB's so got some positives.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> I always tell myself that when using smith machine too, lol. Still shifting the weight though, just not having to worry about balancing etc. Better than machines in my opinion and less injury than BB's so got some positives.


lol i was being crass mate as i love the smith, lets me hit exactly what im training without fear of anything else going wrong...

i have a decent set of shoulders and i use it a lot so im not too fussed to be fair... i still combine it with DB's etc but i just like to get the weight on for a few sets of pressing !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol i was being crass mate as i love the smith, lets me hit exactly what im training without fear of anything else going wrong...
> 
> i have a decent set of shoulders and i use it a lot so im not too fussed to be fair... i still combine it with DB's etc but i just like to get the weight on for a few sets of pressing !!!


Love it for when sh1t spotters exist,anyone notced flubs apreciation thread in gen con?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lol, done the kneeling shoulder press before! Look like a gimp but it does the job!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!

Zero carb day......good luck


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Lol, done the kneeling shoulder press before! Look like a gimp but it does the job!!


lol what i would give for a power rack and a gym with a high cieling lol.. to be fair if it wasnt one of my best mates gyms. and the atmosphere wasnt so good i wouldnt go there at all. but i love it and apart from a few bits of kit missing. its like having my own big personal gym..


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> Zero carb day......good luck


lol thanks mate. im staying in bed so i dont waste enegy haha.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Love it for when sh1t spotters exist,anyone notced flubs apreciation thread in gen con?


not seen it bro x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol thanks mate. im staying in bed so i dont waste enegy haha.


No wänking then lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> No wänking then lol


but im talkin to you on whatsapp. how can i not w4nk lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning spunk bubbles


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning spunk bubbles


alrate big ginner.. how did your meeting go yesterday pal ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> but im talkin to you on whatsapp. how can i not w4nk lol..


Good point! Lol


----------



## Little_Jay

youll enjoy the carb cycling results mate, tightens you right up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> alrate big ginner.. how did your meeting go yesterday pal ??


Went well thanks mate, hopefully if he does what he says he will it should lead to some good stuff next year.


----------



## flinty90

Little_Jay said:


> youll enjoy the carb cycling results mate, tightens you right up!


will it mate ??.. never tried it so its new and exciting lol.. will update after legs session and zero carbs lol..


----------



## RACK

Carb cycling is awesome mate, always works wonders for me and that's how I dieted Gemma down for Leeds


----------



## Little_Jay

RACK said:


> Carb cycling is awesome mate, always works wonders for me and that's how I dieted Gemma down for Leeds


agreed mate! i u do tht for ur show aswell?


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Carb cycling is awesome mate, always works wonders for me and that's how I dieted Gemma down for Leeds


nice one mate.. im not using refeeds is that a normal.protocol on carb cycling ?? as obviously you have your higher days there anyway. is it just ketotht requires refeeds etc ??


----------



## Little_Jay

flinty90 said:


> will it mate ??.. never tried it so its new and exciting lol.. will update after legs session and zero carbs lol..


im dieting myself ater xmas, atm am tryna keep cals highish so i maintain wa ive got, then go into a diet

nice slow one i think so i dont loose lbm


----------



## Little_Jay

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate.. im not using refeeds is that a normal.protocol on carb cycling ?? as obviously you have your higher days there anyway. is it just ketotht requires refeeds etc ??


you can use refeeds in carb cycling, but not a must

just got to make rest of week to suit i you do!


----------



## RACK

Jay, yes mate it had it's part in my prep

Flinty, no need for re-feeds mate at all as in sense you get them from your high carb day.


----------



## biglbs

Little_Jay said:


> im dieting myself ater xmas, atm am tryna keep cals highish so i maintain wa ive got, then go into a diet
> 
> nice slow one i think so i dont loose lbm





Little_Jay said:


> you can use refeeds in carb cycling, but not a must
> 
> just got to make rest of week to suit i you do!


Love this approach ,slow but sure,with brains used,not just because it says in a book.


----------



## flinty90

a little smile on face a few minute ago, window cleaner just come to get paid (missus not in and im not sleeping with the cnut) lol..

he just looked at me and said alright mate, which gym do you go to  little things hey . but my main point is actually someone noticing that i train lol... rather than that will be 6 quid fat cnut pmsl X


----------



## flinty90

off to gym now to cover my mate for an hour whilst he goes to chiropractor .. see ya in a bit

oh and meal 2

250 gram chicken breast,

120 gram brussels .. great lol...


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> a little smile on face a few minute ago, window cleaner just come to get paid (missus not in and im not sleeping with the cnut) lol..
> 
> he just looked at me and said alright mate, which gym do you go to  little things hey . but my main point is actually someone noticing that i train lol... rather than that will be 6 quid fat cnut pmsl X


Not your type then? :lol: 

That's a nice ego boost, but did you have to appear at the front door naked ? :whistling:  :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Greshie said:


> Not your type then? :lol:
> 
> That's a nice ego boost, but did you have to appear at the front door naked ? :whistling:  :thumb:


Bet he had a little silky number on 

Or in gym wrags chewing on chicken with a dumbbell in his hand :lol:


----------



## flinty90

i wa just in my normal clothes

Pennys thong and a red wig :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

ok meal 3

250 gram ribeye steak

120 gram brussels


----------



## biglbs

you bored ya cvnt?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> you bored ya cvnt?


why bored lol ??

im just logging my food and talking to myself... X how are ya today pal !


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i wa just in my normal clothes
> 
> Pennys thong and a red wig :whistling:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^666


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i wa just in my normal clothes
> 
> Pennys thong and a red wig :whistling:


I prefer the black wig tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I prefer black cock tbh


 @Breda you're in mate! :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I prefer the black wig tbh


Nah mate i'm out i prefer hench guys


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Nah mate i'm out i prefer hench guys


Thought you like alpha's over hench guys


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Thought you like alpha's over hench guys


you mentioned that word. i bet scott will be in here in next hour to give you a ticking off lol..

actually on way to the job yesterday there was an industrial unit and offices on the A50 called Alpha House lol i was going to take a pic, but i picked my nose for a second instead and then it was gone !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you mentioned that word. i bet scott will be in here in next hour to give you a ticking off lol..
> 
> actually on way to the job yesterday there was an industrial unit and offices on the A50 called Alpha House lol i was going to take a pic, but i picked my nose for a second instead and then it was gone !!!


Was this it?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you mentioned that word. i bet scott will be in here in next hour to give you a ticking off lol..
> 
> actually on way to the job yesterday there was an industrial unit and offices on the A50 called Alpha House lol i was going to take a pic, but i picked my nose for a second instead and then it was gone !!!


Alpha is the new hench!

Was it milky who hated the word HENCH?!

Pmsl, I did some work for Coventry council and they had a tower block called Alpha House - full of smack heads though


----------



## flinty90

Right ya cnuts i watched a lot of videos of people training pro's etc and i have a favourite at the minute , i like the style i like his routines and his form , i also love his physique

Roelly winklaar trained by an old woman , its her back session i have started doing on back days and it feels great...

pretty much liking the way they seem to gel and get done what they need to get done..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Right ya cnuts i watched a lot of videos of people training pro's etc and i have a favourite at the minute , i like the style i like his routines and his form , i also love his physique
> 
> Roelly winklaar trained by an old woman , its her back session i have started doing on back days and it feels great...
> 
> pretty much liking the way they seem to gel and get done what they need to get done..


Roll on Saturday then


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Roll on Saturday then


mate your going to fcukin love it, but you got to put the effort in !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> mate your going to fcukin love it, but you got to put the effort in !!!


Well I'll carb up Friday night lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Well I'll carb up Friday night lol


not about food bro its about the will to hammer it X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> not about food bro its about the will to hammer it X


I can but try my best 

Looking forward to a new back session tbh


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Was this it?
> 
> View attachment 104669


Hes in there Now training people using partial rom,or was it full rom? He cant remember himself


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Was this it?
> 
> View attachment 104669


Hes in there Now training people using partial rom,or was it full rom? He cant remember himself


----------



## 25434

Ullo....  doing a quick swoosh around...have a nice evening whatever you're up to....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Hes in there Now training people using partial rom,or was it full rom? He cant remember himself


That particular conversation was quite funny


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That particular conversation was quite funny


I know,such a terrible memory he has,good job tiny Tom jogged it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Flinty should be about there on his legs session, hope he didn't pass out lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Flinty should be about there on his legs session, hope he didn't pass out lol


Doubt it from what I saw...


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evening Flint's Ive been off for a while, and just spotted your pics m8, massive well done to you m8, your doing well.


----------



## tyramhall

Evening chaps. Any training being done in here today?


----------



## flinty90

evening cnuts...

legs done .. pretty difficult tmoght to be fair..,, strength wasnt too bad but the last few reps i would normally get werent there.. i got them but had to have a bit of a pause between last 3-4 reps ..

started on leg extensions did 1 set of 30 , one set of 20 one set of 15 all really slow and squeezing at top and a pause at bottom without returning weights to stack..

these already made me feel a bit off lol..

then we did 3 sets of ham curls all at 15 reps nice and steady again with a good squeeze...

went on to single leg press 3 sets of 15 on each leg, last 5 reps had a 5 second pause at bottom... (shaking like a sh1tting dog)

then just hit 1 set of 20 toe press to engage calfs

the 3 sets of 15 calf raises..

legs are fcukin battered ..

just eaten meal 5

300 gram ribeye steak

120 gram cabbage

meal 4 was 60 gram whey protein.

meal 6 will be 60 gram protein

1 tbs peanut butter..

i will sleep well tonight lol..


----------



## TELBOR

You will defo sleep tonight!!

I'll give you till 9.30


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> a little smile on face a few minute ago, window cleaner just come to get paid (missus not in and im not sleeping with the cnut) lol..
> 
> he just looked at me and said alright mate, which gym do you go to  little things hey . but my main point is actually someone noticing that i train lol... rather than that will be 6 quid fat cnut pmsl X


 I've coming out with sh!t like that to my customers for the last 15 years just to get an Xmas tip


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've coming out with sh!t like that to my customers for the last 15 years just to get an Xmas tip


you are mister negative, you wont bring me down cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've coming out with sh!t like that to my customers for the last 15 years just to get an Xmas tip


Do street sweepers have 'customers'?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you are mister negative, you wont bring me down cnut


I tell all the fat housewives they look great. Usually gets me a couple of quid


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Do street sweepers have 'customers'?


I'm one down from a street sweeper ben


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I tell all the fat housewives they look great. Usually gets me a couple of quid


hope you get aids ya cnut


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hope you get aids ya cnut


'Get' aids.... thought he had it the skinny cúnt!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> evening cnuts...
> 
> legs done .. pretty difficult tmoght to be fair..,, strength wasnt too bad but the last few reps i would normally get werent there.. i got them but had to have a bit of a pause between last 3-4 reps ..
> 
> started on leg extensions did 1 set of 30 , one set of 20 one set of 15 all really slow and squeezing at top and a pause at bottom without returning weights to stack..
> 
> these already made me feel a bit off lol..
> 
> then we did 3 sets of ham curls all at 15 reps nice and steady again with a good squeeze...
> 
> went on to single leg press 3 sets of 15 on each leg, last 5 reps had a 5 second pause at bottom... (shaking like a sh1tting dog)
> 
> then just hit 1 set of 20 toe press to engage calfs
> 
> the 3 sets of 15 calf raises..
> 
> legs are fcukin battered ..
> 
> just eaten meal 5
> 
> 300 gram ribeye steak
> 
> 120 gram cabbage
> 
> meal 4 was 60 gram whey protein.
> 
> meal 6 will be 60 gram protein
> 
> 1 tbs peanut butter..
> 
> i will sleep well tonight lol..


Good man,i am so missing my training,this made me feel better some how though xx


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> evening cnuts...
> 
> legs done .. pretty difficult tmoght to be fair..,, strength wasnt too bad but the last few reps i would normally get werent there.. i got them but had to have a bit of a pause between last 3-4 reps ..
> 
> started on leg extensions did 1 set of 30 , one set of 20 one set of 15 all really slow and squeezing at top and a pause at bottom without returning weights to stack..
> 
> these already made me feel a bit off lol..
> 
> then we did 3 sets of ham curls all at 15 reps nice and steady again with a good squeeze...
> 
> went on to single leg press 3 sets of 15 on each leg, last 5 reps had a 5 second pause at bottom... (shaking like a sh1tting dog)
> 
> then just hit 1 set of 20 toe press to engage calfs
> 
> the 3 sets of 15 calf raises..
> 
> legs are fcukin battered ..
> 
> just eaten meal 5
> 
> 300 gram ribeye steak
> 
> 120 gram cabbage
> 
> meal 4 was 60 gram whey protein.
> 
> meal 6 will be 60 gram protein
> 
> 1 tbs peanut butter..
> 
> i will sleep well tonight lol..


Glad you survived Flintster!


----------



## flinty90

well so much for sleep. im laid here with a personal problem ticking over in my brain. grrrr. fcukin so called mates hey !!


----------



## yannyboy

Is everything okay mate?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well so much for sleep. im laid here with a personal problem ticking over in my brain. grrrr. fcukin so called mates hey !!


Morning!

Don't let it get to you mate  x


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Hope your ok and you sort your problem out. Have a good day regardless matey. X


----------



## tyramhall

Hope your ok mate


----------



## biglbs

Shoot the cvnt! or my phone is on ,ears open,just call and vent xx


----------



## flinty90

im ok thanks guys. just had an issue regarding a mate. more.of thinking up the conversation i had to have with him. or not. little niggly things that keepnus awake and when you slept on it dont really matter that much.

anyway im pretty much aching head to toe lom. cant wait to have some carbs lol as little amount as it will be ...


----------



## biglbs

I feel realy ****ed off,last test i had was 4 weeks ago,did 4 rip blend acetate jabs,then got ill,now i know i am clear of any aas,lower than natty,not training/eating properly and still ill,so i did not even get rollin into phase 2,bugger!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I feel realy ****ed off,last test i had was 4 weeks ago,did 4 rip blend acetate jabs,then got ill,now i know i am clear of any aas,lower than natty,not training/eating properly and still ill,so i did not even get rollin into phase 2,bugger!


illness sucks bro. do you think you have lost much that you gained before illness mate x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> illness sucks bro. do you think you have lost much that you gained before illness mate x


I look in the mirror and just cannot see anything i like,i understand why,no pump/no cals/fatter/no aas/it just does not make me feel any better,a big part is low test,i keep forgetting to use testo gel every day,yet remember vits/oils,go figure.

I know mass comes back to me silly fast,it is just the fat aint so fast to lose again,i have set myself back 3 or 4 weeks imo


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> I look in the mirror and just cannot see anything i like,i understand why,no pump/no cals/fatter/no aas/it just does not make me feel any better,a big part is low test,i keep forgetting to use testo gel every day,yet remember vits/oils,go figure.
> 
> I know mass comes back to me silly fast,it is just the fat aint so fast to lose again,i have set myself back 3 or 4 weeks imo


Sorry to hear that mate. Hopefully the setback isnt as bad as feared!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Hopefully the setback isnt as bad as feared!


Thanks mate,anyhow sorry to come in here moaning,what ye upto today guys?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,anyhow sorry to come in here moaning,what ye upto today guys?


maye its not moaning its a genuine point. lovebto make sure your ok mate. at least you know what you gotta do tom. your very knowledgeable you know your downfall at minute. not much you can do till your better. get well. get christmas out the way. trybto limit any more damage fat wise. and new year we hitbthe fcuker full bore for 52 weeks. and change that machine you have into a fvukin tank bro x


----------



## flinty90

oh . woke up this morning feeling a lot tighter already , this carb cycling i think will be good for me going forward... sent a couploe of pics to @R0BLET for approval.. he w4nked and said yes lol...

Meal 1 this morning looked pathetic

25 grams oats

60 gram whey

8 grams dried fruit...

yes pathetic it was 3 spoonsful at most lol ,,

but if im going to get tighter and tighter whilst still growing i dont mind one bit !!!


----------



## Greshie

Looking good Flints ... :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Yes I had a power wänk in the car lol


----------



## biglbs

Nice mate,would you say you have started to smooth out now as gear leaves?You look far trimmer... ,cannit rep you,gotta spread it,,


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> oh . woke up this morning feeling a lot tighter already , this carb cycling i think will be good for me going forward... sent a couploe of pics to @R0BLET for approval.. he w4nked and said yes lol...
> 
> Meal 1 this morning looked pathetic
> 
> 25 grams oats
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 8 grams dried fruit...
> 
> yes pathetic it was 3 spoonsful at most lol ,,
> 
> but if im going to get tighter and tighter whilst still growing i dont mind one bit !!!
> 
> View attachment 104746


Looking good pal. I know everyone keeps saying it but to get where you are now compared to where you came from is shocking. You don't even look like the same bloke. X


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Nice mate,would you say you have started to smooth out now as gear leaves?You look far trimmer... ,cannit rep you,gotta spread it,,


im hoping thats just the up and down of carbs mate. will take another pic tomorrow after a low carb day, then saturday after a high carb day see whay you think ...

im trying not to let it enter my head about size whilst off gear, the carb cycling should still make me see growth whilst tightening up .. all foods will continue to be the same as previous diet ...

strength is still there, and when im pumped i look pretty good still size wise..

this was a straight out of bed pic mate, hard to tell !!! x


----------



## flinty90

meal 2

60 grams basmati rice

250 gram chicken

100 gram peas

meal 3

same as meal 2

meal 4 will be pre workout

25 gram oats

60 gram whey

meal 5

75 gram potato

300 gram beef mince

150 gram green veg

meal 6 pre bed

60 gram whey

1 tbs peanut butter

that will be low carb day done !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im hoping thats just the up and down of carbs mate. will take another pic tomorrow after a low carb day, then saturday after a high carb day see whay you think ...
> 
> im trying not to let it enter my head about size whilst off gear, the carb cycling should still make me see growth whilst tightening up .. all foods will continue to be the same as previous diet ...
> 
> strength is still there, and when im pumped i look pretty good still size wise..
> 
> this was a straight out of bed pic mate, hard to tell !!! x


No what i mean is the water has come out and you look very trim in a good way because of it!You been ****in at night much?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No what i mean is the water has come out and you look very trim in a good way because of it!You been ****in at night much?


yes mate like a racehorse !!!


----------



## flinty90

not long got back from gym...

did a big cardio session tonight loved it

started on stationary bike - 20 minutes

then onto rower 10 minutes pumping out the rows, bloody arm pump was ridiculous

onto treadmill for 30 minutes run walk run programme... was sweating like a fat kid in a sweet shop..

i stayed on there though as there was a young lass in front with the best rear end i have ever seen it was perfect.. mmmm

then went into pool did some swimming to wind down

in jacuzzi chilling and steam room..

some more lengths in pool then shower and done...

was really nice session i feel pooped now, cant wait for my full carb up tomorrow !!!


----------



## flinty90

Also ordered 6 kg of protein from Pro -10 last night hoping it will be here tomorrow as promised !!!

good price too £69.99

ler me tell you it takes a lot to get me to buy anything other than extreme nutrition.. but that price and hopefully the flavour is good enough for it to be worth it !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Also ordered 6 kg of protein from Pro -10 last night hoping it will be here tomorrow as promised !!!
> 
> good price too £69.99
> 
> ler me tell you it takes a lot to get me to buy anything other than extreme nutrition.. but that price and hopefully the flavour is good enough for it to be worth it !!!


I've had a few of their samples, its nice stuff.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I've had a few of their samples, its nice stuff.


tasted the strawberry at Robs house other day it was pretty good.. im just hoping the chocolate is good.. ordered 2 strawberry 4 chocolate !!!


----------



## Sweat

Evening flinster, looking trim on your photo from earlier, liking the fighting pose your rocking! Bruiser!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Evening flinster, looking trim on your photo from earlier, liking the fighting pose your rocking! Bruiser!


thanks mate im just a shlaaag !!!


----------



## flinty90

you know what everytime i post and see my avi i fcukin giggle to myself its perfect pmsl !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate im just a shlaaag !!!


Wouldn't expect anything less... LAAADDDD!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chocolate is.good mate, that's what I've had. It's not mindblowingly good but its nice.


----------



## luther1

I used them once. Ordered 2 choc and 2 straw. As ben said,they tasted ok. Took 4 days to turn up,only half what i ordered and wrong flavour. Girl on the phone said they were out of stock,2 weeks later it turned up.id rather pay more and not get fcuked around.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning lover! 

I should be finished by 1.30 at the latest, then around a 1 hour and 30 mins drive back to our neck of the woods......3pm session???


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning lover!
> 
> I should be finished by 1.30 at the latest, then around a 1 hour and 30 mins drive back to our neck of the woods......3pm session???


yes sounds good mate. pre meal.pump up session to go lol.. let me know later if that will change i need a session so will go on own if your late etc..


----------



## flinty90

high carb day today mmmmmm get in ma belly..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes sounds good mate. pre meal.pump up session to go lol.. let me know later if that will change i need a session so will go on own if your late etc..


Full body pump up....except legs pmsl

Should be fine. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Ginger Ben

Press ups and kickbacks session is it? Tear it up!! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Press ups and kickbacks session is it? Tear it up!! Lol


Sorry mate i dont reckon much to your routines so will do something different lol


----------



## flinty90

weighed in this morning , 106.2 :confused1:

thats over 4 pounds lost since saturday .. strength still there and protein still high so if its more fat im happy. obviously it will be a little water etc too ... will text big bear and see what he says...

might just be my body settling into a different diet !!!

thoughts guys ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Sorry mate i dont reckon much to your routines so will do something different lol


Fair enough, they take some experience to fully master....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> weighed in this morning , 106.2 :confused1:
> 
> thats over 4 pounds lost since saturday .. strength still there and protein still high so if its more fat im happy. obviously it will be a little water etc too ... will text big bear and see what he says...
> 
> might just be my body settling into a different diet !!!
> 
> thoughts guys ??


Wouldn't worry mate. Give it a few days I reckon 

I blame water!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> weighed in this morning , 106.2 :confused1:
> 
> thats over 4 pounds lost since saturday .. strength still there and protein still high so if its more fat im happy. obviously it will be a little water etc too ... will text big bear and see what he says...
> 
> might just be my body settling into a different diet !!!
> 
> thoughts guys ??


Morning mate. Think your right, no doubt it's water and a little fat loss. As long as your strength is there still then all is good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Water mate and maybe a bit of glycogen from the gear finishing, nothing unexpected though I'm sure. BB will put your mind at rest.


----------



## flinty90

just putting some pics together as an end to 2012 really .. and maybe an end to this journal on new years eve... i will close this journal and start a new one for the new year..

this one has been running for a while now so my pics are from start to end of this little part of my journey !!!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> just putting some pics together as an end to 2012 really .. and maybe an end to this journal on new years eve... i will close this journal and start a new one for the new year..
> 
> this one has been running for a while now so my pics are from start to end of this little part of my journey !!!


Yeah think thats a goid idea mate. New year and all that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just putting some pics together as an end to 2012 really .. and maybe an end to this journal on new years eve... i will close this journal and start a new one for the new year..
> 
> this one has been running for a while now so my pics are from start to end of this little part of my journey !!!


Not a bad plan mate, had thought about doing the same myself as I started mine a year ago I think.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> weighed in this morning , 106.2 :confused1:
> 
> thats over 4 pounds lost since saturday .. strength still there and protein still high so if its more fat im happy. obviously it will be a little water etc too ... will text big bear and see what he says...
> 
> might just be my body settling into a different diet !!!
> 
> thoughts guys ??


I spotted it the other day mate,hence why i said what i said,it is just water,hence you look leaner!

You may lose 6 or 7 lbs in all imo mate,no sweat,you will feel like a sprinter and jump like an olympian,a year on aas is a long time.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Not a bad plan mate, had thought about doing the same myself as I started mine a year ago I think.


yes i will never delete this journal, but a new start will be good i think mentally too...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I spotted it the other day mate,hence why i said what i said,it is just water,hence you look leaner!
> 
> You may lose 6 or 7 lbs in all imo mate,no sweat,you will feel like a sprinter and jump like an olympian,a year on aas is a long time.


yeah thanks mate,, Bigbear said it was just a bit of water , a bit of fat , nothing to worry about


----------



## flinty90

pics from start of this journal to last week XX just for completion really i know you have all seen them before .. pretty bloomin big changes for me this year reflecting on it as a whole


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> pics from start of this journal to last week XX just for completion really i know you have all seen them before .. pretty bloomin big changes for me this year reflecting on it as a whole
> 
> View attachment 104841
> View attachment 104842


Fúck!!!!

Even more amazing side by side!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> pics from start of this journal to last week XX just for completion really i know you have all seen them before .. pretty bloomin big changes for me this year reflecting on it as a whole
> 
> View attachment 104841
> View attachment 104842


Brilliant mate, brilliant. Hope you've thrown those fvcking horrible keks away too pmsl!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Brilliant mate, brilliant. Hope you've thrown those fvcking horrible keks away too pmsl!


no i still have them, there my easy get into pants now lol... i just wanted it all bared to me mate without obviously bieng naked.. it made me sick enough to look at me .. i really needed to get rid of that bloke mate !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no i still have them, there my easy get into pants now lol... i just wanted it all bared to me mate without obviously bieng naked.. it made me sick enough to look at me .. i really needed to get rid of that bloke mate !!


Lol, well you've definitely shifted that bloke mate, you look like a different person.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, well you've definitely shifted that bloke mate, you look like a different person.


Looked a right miserable cúnt didn't he!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Looked a right miserable cúnt didn't he!!


im still a miserable cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looked a right miserable cúnt didn't he!!


It's only his stupid face that made me recognise him.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im still a miserable cnut lol


Not round me your not lol


----------



## biglbs

What date were those taken mate?,What did you weigh in them?brilliant work!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> What date were those taken mate?,What did you weigh in them?brilliant work!


well one was taken yesterday. the other front one taken a week and half a go .. The earlier ones were from just over 2 years ago .. and the difference between the pics is 62 pounds !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well one was taken yesterday. the other front one taken a week and half a go .. The earlier ones were from just over 2 years ago .. and the difference between the pics is 62 pounds !!!


amazing mate,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> amazing mate,


Overall its been a good change mate ... still got loads of work to do i know that.. i have made more progress though personally in last 13 weeks than i have since last june to be fair ..

when i started this journal in june i was 244 pounds... i weighed in this morning at 232 on the button..

at my biggest ever i was 310 pounds ... but still playing hockey lol,, fcuk knows how i used to run around at that weight ... but i did.. probably on reflection not very well ,

but we cant go back and change whats happened.. funny thing is as miserable as i looked bigger i never really felt unhappy unless for a couple of things

1. obviously clothes shopping

2. when i went out and looked like crap in anything i wore..

but as a fatty at heart i was always happy eating the pizzas and sh1t day in day out and drinking the massive amounts of beer i used to drink..

easily 20 pints after a hockey match on saturday evenings etc, and that was virtually every saturday.. and i had drank more on some all weekend binges etc..

i have never been lazy but looking at pics the overeat must have been fcukin massive...

its still embarrassing to be fair and i hate to see pics of me but it was me and like i said i cant hide that...

am i happier now .. probably not , im not enjoying my life as i was then, yes maybe i look better, i can buy clothes and feel decent in them , but the social side (i was very social) has totally dissapered from my life ..

i havent had a drink for 16 weeks , and i love beer to be fair.. not been out for a night on the p1ss with mates since august ... so im always a little bit sad in a way..

i just think you cant have both.. and this whole environment is so addictive, and feeling like you have to appease people and justify yourself on here doesnt help...

its a very strange environment feeling like you have to fit into a box when in reality 1 press of a button and this world could totally dissapear lol !!!

Now that is a mind fcuk IMO


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Overall its been a good change mate ... still got loads of work to do i know that.. i have made more progress though personally in last 13 weeks than i have since last june to be fair ..
> 
> when i started this journal in june i was 244 pounds... i weighed in this morning at 232 on the button..
> 
> at my biggest ever i was 310 pounds ... but still playing hockey lol,, fcuk knows how i used to run around at that weight ... but i did.. probably on reflection not very well ,
> 
> but we cant go back and change whats happened.. funny thing is as miserable as i looked bigger i never really felt unhappy unless for a couple of things
> 
> 1. obviously clothes shopping
> 
> 2. when i went out and looked like crap in anything i wore..
> 
> but as a fatty at heart i was always happy eating the pizzas and sh1t day in day out and drinking the massive amounts of beer i used to drink..
> 
> easily 20 pints after a hockey match on saturday evenings etc, and that was virtually every saturday.. and i had drank more on some all weekend binges etc..
> 
> i have never been lazy but looking at pics the overeat must have been fcukin massive...
> 
> its still embarrassing to be fair and i hate to see pics of me but it was me and like i said i cant hide that...
> 
> am i happier now .. probably not , im not enjoying my life as i was then, yes maybe i look better, i can buy clothes and feel decent in them , but the social side (i was very social) has totally dissapered from my life ..
> 
> i havent had a drink for 16 weeks , and i love beer to be fair.. not been out for a night on the p1ss with mates since august ... so im always a little bit sad in a way..
> 
> i just think you cant have both.. and this whole environment is so addictive, and feeling like you have to appease people and justify yourself on here doesnt help...
> 
> its a very strange environment feeling like you have to fit into a box when in reality 1 press of a button and this world could totally dissapear lol !!!
> 
> Now that is a mind fcuk IMO


You can have both mate, just got to find the balance that you want that still allows you to make acceptable progress from a gym/physique perspective but also to enjoy some social stuff too. Ok going on a 20 pint binge isn't going to do you any good from a gym perspective but it wouldn't do you any good either way, it is excessive by anybodies standards. Go out for a few pints, have some fun but know when to say enough and leave it there.

It's not easy to do, believe me I know, but it can be done and I think you will feel better for it all round.

You're not a pro bodybuilder (sorry to break this to you lol) so you don't need to live like one IMO. :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You can have both mate, just got to find the balance that you want that still allows you to make acceptable progress from a gym/physique perspective but also to enjoy some social stuff too. Ok going on a 20 pint binge isn't going to do you any good from a gym perspective but it wouldn't do you any good either way, it is excessive by anybodies standards. Go out for a few pints, have some fun but know when to say enough and leave it there.
> 
> It's not easy to do, believe me I know, but it can be done and I think you will feel better for it all round.
> 
> You're not a pro bodybuilder (sorry to break this to you lol) so you don't need to live like one IMO. :beer:


I cant do it mate . im serious .. i am all or nothing, always have been if i lose focus of this now i will be off the wagon and it would take me months to get back on it ...

thats just how i am made up .. I know im not a pro BB mate but my mental attitude is now set to bieng the best i can be,, that doesnt involve going out and getting merry as much as i want to , i know me , if i let things lapse for too long or too many times i just go off the boil X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I cant do it mate . im serious .. i am all or nothing, always have been if i lose focus of this now i will be off the wagon and it would take me months to get back on it ...
> 
> thats just how i am made up .. I know im not a pro BB mate but my mental attitude is now set to bieng the best i can be,, that doesnt involve going out and getting merry as much as i want to , i know me , if i let things lapse for too long or too many times i just go off the boil X


I know what you mean about being all or nothing, I am/was the same, full bore or nothing at all. However I realised that for me personally (and I'm not being self rightous here or anything btw) being all or nothing in various aspects of life actually made me unhappy. I thought I was happy as I was doing what I wanted to the levels I wanted to do it but the reality for me was this always led to dissapointment because my expectations were so high.

It's a really personal thing mate so don't take this as me saying "I've done it so you can too" as it's not meant like that and I know it's not that easy. However it's always worth revisiting these things over time to see if you feel ready for a bit more balance. Maybe it's the right time, maybe not. Part of me thinks you know you've come too far now to chuck it away so that would stop you from taking things too far again, but as I said, it's definitely your call when the time is right X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I know what you mean about being all or nothing, I am/was the same, full bore or nothing at all. However I realised that for me personally (and I'm not being self rightous here or anything btw) being all or nothing in various aspects of life actually made me unhappy. I thought I was happy as I was doing what I wanted to the levels I wanted to do it but the reality for me was this always led to dissapointment because my expectations were so high.
> 
> It's a really personal thing mate so don't take this as me saying "I've done it so you can too" as it's not meant like that and I know it's not that easy. However it's always worth revisiting these things over time to see if you feel ready for a bit more balance. Maybe it's the right time, maybe not. Part of me thinks you know you've come too far now to chuck it away so that would stop you from taking things too far again, but as I said, it's definitely your call when the time is right X


Mate i know your talking sense... i have planned to have a few days off over chrimbo.. i was seriously thinking of staying without alchohol , but i may just have a drink anyway . but i may be calling om all the powers of greyskull to help me get back motivated in new year lol...

cheers bro !

and another reason i think a brand new journal will help me focus !!!..

Even bigbear said i deserve a break . it has been a big year after all ... X


----------



## Greshie

Flinty. You are not the first person to be on the wagon, there are many out there who have to be because they are recovering alcoholics so simply can never drink again, but they manage to go out and enjoy themselves.

You do not need alcohol to be social, as far as I can see as your body shape changes and you look and feel better for it, your self confidence will also improve, and that will impact on your social interaction with other people. You will probably have to leave your old social circles behind and find new ones. Personally I think anyone who downs 20pints a session or who thinks that is the only way to socialise needs help.


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Flinty. You are not the first person to be on the wagon, there are many out there who have to be because they are recovering alcoholics so simply can never drink again, but they manage to go out and enjoy themselves.
> 
> You do not need alcohol to be social, as far as I can see as your body shape changes and you look and feel better for it, your self confidence will also improve, and that will impact on your social interaction with other people. You will probably have to leave your old social circles behind and find new ones. Personally I think anyone who downs 20pints a session or who thinks that is the only way to socialise needs help.


i agree mate, i didnt do it for bragging rights just cos thats what i did lol....

and yes i probably did need help.. and im glad i found the inner strength to change that.. thanks for your words mate !!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I know what you mean about being all or nothing, I am/was the same, full bore or nothing at all. However I realised that for me personally (and I'm not being self rightous here or anything btw) being all or nothing in various aspects of life actually made me unhappy. I thought I was happy as I was doing what I wanted to the levels I wanted to do it but the reality for me was this always led to dissapointment because my expectations were so high.
> 
> It's a really personal thing mate so don't take this as me saying "I've done it so you can too" as it's not meant like that and I know it's not that easy. However it's always worth revisiting these things over time to see if you feel ready for a bit more balance. Maybe it's the right time, maybe not. Part of me thinks you know you've come too far now to chuck it away so that would stop you from taking things too far again, but as I said, it's definitely your call when the time is right X


Wise words,imo if you turn this into all or nothing,you will eventualy resent it in some way,you must have a life too,i say this having spoken to you as a friend and understanding your mind set.Be kind to yourself flints,you are doing well,keep upthe good .but look after the inner a5shole too xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Wise words,imo *if you turn this into all or nothing,you will eventualy resent it in some way*,you must have a life too,i say this having spoken to you as a friend and understanding your mind set.Be kind to yourself flints,you are doing well,keep upthe good .but look after the inner a5shole too xx


That's exactly what I was trying to say but less succinctly! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Let's get you drunk tonight


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Let's get you drunk tonight


PMSL pervert


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> PMSL pervert


Only playing bro. I'll be on the water lol

Although I did have a pear cider the other weekend - such a rebel!

Tbh 7 years not drinking is a little sad isn't it.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Only playing bro. I'll be on the water lol
> 
> Although I did have a pear cider the other weekend - such a rebel!
> 
> Tbh 7 years not drinking is a little sad isn't it.


you should be getting finished in 10 minutes shouldnt you ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you should be getting finished in 10 minutes shouldnt you ??


I'll be leaving here at 12.15 ish so an hour and 40 mins to the gym. So 2pm mate  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'll be leaving here at 12.15 ish so an hour and 40 mins to the gym. So 2pm mate  x


sounds spectacular.. i will wear my new Ministry of fitness shorts pmsl !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sounds spectacular.. i will wear my new Ministry of fitness shorts pmsl !!


I'm in a shirt and tie mofo!


----------



## Davey666

Great progress Flinty.

I dont think you will ever be happy with your body, who is?

Some days you will feel better in your self then others. I think it is the same for everyone. Well I know thats how I feel.

Your progress has been a good learning curve for yourself, and also it helps others.

I have been trying to lose the fat but keep as much strength and muscle for a couple of years but I was failing bad. Not saying the food was bad but it was the lack of amount.

It has not been my training that lets me down its diet. And from reading in here, what has helped me is to eat more. I have been experimenting with my body to eat every 2 to 3 hours (which I found very hard) and this seems to be working for me. Not great on the carbs from veggies but having chicken and rice 2 or 3 times a day with other meals been tuna and a little mayo I have lost 2 inches from my waist.

I have scrapped it now to really put it all to work in Jan. I need a drink at Christmas lol.

Just keep up the work and keep posting your diet as it will help other fatties like me :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Davey666 said:


> Great progress Flinty.
> 
> I dont think you will ever be happy with your body, who is?
> 
> Some days you will feel better in your self then others. I think it is the same for everyone. Well I know thats how I feel.
> 
> Your progress has been a good learning curve for yourself, and also it helps others.
> 
> I have been trying to lose the fat but keep as much strength and muscle for a couple of years but I was failing bad. Not saying the food was bad but it was the lack of amount.
> 
> It has not been my training that lets me down its diet. And from reading in here, what has helped me is to eat more. I have been experimenting with my body to eat every 2 to 3 hours (which I found very hard) and this seems to be working for me. Not great on the carbs from veggies but having chicken and rice 2 or 3 times a day with other meals been tuna and a little mayo I have lost 2 inches from my waist.
> 
> I have scrapped it now to really put it all to work in Jan. I need a drink at Christmas lol.
> 
> Just keep up the work and keep posting your diet as it will help other fatties like me :thumbup1:


Brilliant mate i really appreciate them kind words pal... you do sometimes get wrapped up in your own stuff and forget that others may be quietly reading this and actually trying a few things out for themselves... if it has helped you mate then its doing its job...

come back next year for my new journal will keep a full log of everything in there as my journey progresses.. and hopefully it will help myself and others..

well done on your progress bro , and have a very happy christmas X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Brilliant mate i really appreciate them kind words pal... you do sometimes get wrapped up in your own stuff and forget that others may be quietly reading this and actually trying a few things out for themselves... if it has helped you mate then its doing its job...
> 
> come back next year for my new journal will keep a full log of everything in there as my journey progresses.. and hopefully it will help myself and others..
> 
> well done on your progress bro , and have a very happy christmas X


It does help a lot mate,hence why i started mine.You feel responsible for it,always thinking what to do!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> It does help a lot mate,hence why i started mine.You feel responsible for it,always thinking what to do!


yep . deffo mate.. i hope your new year is better than the last 3 weeks for you pal lol... im sure you will damage some steel in 2013 bro X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yep . deffo mate.. i hope your new year is better than the last 3 weeks for you pal lol... im sure you will damage some steel in 2013 bro X


As it happens the mirror is kind today,no idea why,lol.

I never got into full swing as aas had not kicked in properly!I have a plan for that in Jan!


----------



## flinty90

Food today been on high carbs day (which is basically my normal daily diet)

Meal 1

90 gram oats

60 gram whey

30 gram dried fruit

Meal 2

200 gram mince

240 gram potato

100 gram brussels

Meal 3

250 gram chicken

250 gram basmati rice

100 gram peas

Pre workout ( meal 4 ) 40 minutes before i train

65 gram oats

60 gram whey

Post workout

another 60 gram whey

last meal

Out with Rob and his missus and my missus tonight for a brazillian meat feast (all you can eat meat ) and some cous cous lol..

cant wait !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Food today been on high carbs day (which is basically my normal daily diet)
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 90 gram oats
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> 30 gram dried fruit
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 200 gram mince
> 
> 240 gram potato
> 
> 100 gram brussels
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 250 gram chicken
> 
> 250 gram basmati rice
> 
> 100 gram peas
> 
> Pre workout ( meal 4 ) 40 minutes before i train
> 
> 65 gram oats
> 
> 60 gram whey
> 
> Post workout
> 
> another 60 gram whey
> 
> last meal
> 
> Out with Rob and his missus and my missus tonight for a brazillian meat feast (all you can eat meat ) and some cous cous lol..
> 
> cant wait !!!


I'm not going to eat, I'll just bring my Tupperware with rice and chicken


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm not going to eat, I'll just bring my Tupperware with rice and chicken


Going out with @luther1 ??? Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Going out with @luther1 ??? Lol


lither isnt allowed out unless jens husband says he can lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lither isnt allowed out unless jens husband says he can lol..


Jens broke up from school today pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ok just been top gym for a quick session with Rob

i just want to ask why the fcuk people go to train in jeans and a going out shirt lol .. fcukin stupid cnuts... all pumping chest ready for night out with biceps and triceps , sad cnuts..

anyway we had a good pump up session chest tri's and bi's ready for out noght out.. saved time by doing it in our going out clothes to, so a quick spray of deodorant and im ready to go lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

Can't remember the last time i had a 'brazilian' to feast from,i normaly just make do with a furry trough do rink from,,,,,,


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ok just been top gym for a quick session with Rob
> 
> i just want to ask why the fcuk people go to train in jeans and a going out shirt lol .. fcukin stupid cnuts... all pumping chest ready for night out with biceps and triceps , sad cnuts..
> 
> anyway we had a good pump up session chest tri's and bi's ready for out noght out.. saved time by doing it in our going out clothes to, so a quick spray of deodorant and im ready to go lol !!!


Welcome to Mansfield 

I sprayed on some femfresh :lol:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Ok just been top gym for a quick session with Rob
> 
> i just want to ask why the fcuk people go to train in jeans and a going out shirt lol .. fcukin stupid cnuts... all pumping chest ready for night out with biceps and triceps , sad cnuts..
> 
> *anyway we had a good pump up session chest tri's and bi's ready for out noght out.. saved time by doing it in our going out clothes to, so a quick spray of deodorant and im ready to go lol !!!*


You did your workouts just wearing leather chaps and a waistcoat??? :w00t: :scared: what sort of Brazilian are you two off to ? :lol:  :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> You did your workouts just wearing leather chaps and a waistcoat??? :w00t: :scared: what sort of Brazilian are you two off to ?  :lol:


no mate i left them hanging on the back of your bedroom dor last time we went out mate :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Right off to gym to put Rob through the new back session.. you will hear him cry..

Great meal out last night, slept crap though trying to digest all that meat lol.. quality though

Oh and bieng a party animal i got fcukin hammered and threw up about 20 times on way back haha.. i knew i shouldnt have listened to ginger b0ll0x about letting myself go..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Right off to gym to put Rob through the new back session.. you will hear him cry..
> 
> Great meal out last night, slept crap though trying to digest all that meat lol.. quality though
> 
> Oh and bieng a party animal i got fcukin hammered and threw up about 20 times on way back haha.. i knew i shouldnt have listened to ginger b0ll0x about letting myself go..


HAHAHAHA Pmsl


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Right off to gym to put Rob through the new back session.. you will hear him cry..
> 
> Great meal out last night, slept crap though trying to digest all that meat lol.. quality though
> 
> *Oh and bieng a party animal i got fcukin hammered and threw up about 20 times on way back haha.. i knew i shouldnt have listened to ginger b0ll0x about letting myself go..*


We don't believe you !!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Greshie said:


> We don't believe you !!!!!!


Only thing he got drunk on was beef and re-fried beans pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Only thing he got drunk on was beef and re-fried beans pmsl


fcuk off i had 1 pint of carlsberg x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off i had 1 pint of carlsberg x


You looked pretty wasted tbh pmsl

Anyway, thanks for today.

Awesome session, simple but really, really smashed me to bits!

Back feels mahoosive lol

Pic whore time !


----------



## flinty90

you did well mate... wait till tomorrow when the pain kicks in ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you did well mate... wait till tomorrow when the pain kicks in ...


Can't wait


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Right off to gym to put Rob through the new back session.. you will hear him cry..
> 
> Great meal out last night, slept crap though trying to digest all that meat lol.. quality though
> 
> Oh and bieng a party animal i got fcukin hammered and threw up about 20 times on way back haha.. i knew i shouldnt have listened to ginger b0ll0x about letting myself go..


You've worked hard dude got to have a few beers and SOME bad food at christmas


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> You've worked hard dude got to have a few beers and SOME bad food at christmas


food was spot on mate all good cuts of meat, i had a massive 1 pint of carlsberg lol.... that was enough for me, i really didnt crave for another beer to be fair fcuk it


----------



## flinty90

Back session with Rob

started on medium grip pulldowns

4 sets of 10 reps weight going up each set, and leaning further back with each set until last set laid right back and chenge grip to underhand

Bent over BB rows

3 sets of 12 reps

romanian deads (or partials Dorian style)

3 sets of 10 reps

Peek a boos

3 sets of 10 weights going up each set

single arm sideways pull downs

3 sets 10 reps in each hand

Back done !!!

15 minutes on bike to finish !!

love that back routine it feels awesome and really hits the spot IMO !!


----------



## flinty90

bit quiet in here today. must be cos there has been some fcukin training put in here when every cnut else is getting p1ssed and eating there bodyweight in cakes kfc and fcukin chocolate

bunch of greedy fcukin loser cnuts :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Must be lol

But I did enjoy my triple decker sandwich 

Back has really started to tighten up, I shall be a cripple come tomorrow :beer:


----------



## Milky

You finished work now for 2 weeks mate ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You finished work now for 2 weeks mate ?


yes bro thank god... we al ready for a break and some home time matey


----------



## Greshie

Flinty what on earth is a "Peek a Boo" is this a game you play with Rob in the showers or something?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yes bro thank god... we al ready for a break and some home time matey


I cant wait to eat, train, rest and repeat mate for 2 weeks solid.

Hoping we are a bit quieter when we get back TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Flinty what on earth is a "Peek a Boo" is this a game you play with Rob in the showers or something?


Where'the soap?


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Where'the soap?


I assume they play "I've dropped the soap" after "Peek a Boo"


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> I assume they play "I've dropped the soap" after "Peek a Boo"


bwahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Flinty what on earth is a "Peek a Boo" is this a game you play with Rob in the showers or something?


its actually a overhand close grip pulldown to just below chin level, as if your saying peek a boo over the bar ...

but i liked your description better !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> its actually a overhand close grip pulldown to just below chin level, as if your saying peek a boo over the bar ...
> 
> but i liked your description better !!!


Peek a boo's was great fun 

Seriously though, some new things thrown in today and I tried my best and now I'm in bits !!! 'Twas awesome !


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Peek a boo's was great fun
> 
> Seriously though, some new things thrown in today and I tried my best and now I'm in bits !!! 'Twas awesome !


mate even though i have trained back twice this week im aching like fcuk now lol ... it has just hit the right spots all over back !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> mate even though i have trained back twice this week im aching like fcuk now lol ... it has just hit the right spots all over back !!!


Morning Shag-rat!

I can confirm it has defo hit the spot !!

Very tight doms - lovely


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning Shag-rat!
> 
> I can confirm it has defo hit the spot !!
> 
> Very tight doms - lovely


yes just text you same thing bro lol .. im off to gym this afternoon aswell with amanda. go do some more cardio and show here some free weight stuff she can do before her cardio sessions ....X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes just text you same thing bro lol .. im off to gym this afternoon aswell with amanda. go do some more cardio and show here some free weight stuff she can do before her cardio sessions ....X


Back down the pure mate? Can't beat some Sunday cardio


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Back down the pure mate? Can't beat some Sunday cardio


yep get them sessions in before the couple of days off lol !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yep get them sessions in before the couple of days off lol !!


Yeah think I'm just going to drop a good cardio session in tomorrow after work then that's it till Thursday


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah think I'm just going to drop a good cardio session in tomorrow after work then that's it till Thursday


im there in morning too mate about 6 am !!! with another mate thats joined, he wants to do a session before work so i said i would go with him lol.. then will be at my gym later in day to hit some weights with reece X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im there in morning too mate about 6 am !!! with another mate thats joined, he wants to do a session before work so i said i would go with him lol.. then will be at my gym later in day to hit some weights with reece X


Lol, getting the sessions in is an understatement!

I'll be en route to Tamworth at 6am tomorrow lol

Hopefully I'll be done at 12.30


----------



## CJ

Right fvck tard.

Transformation has been outstanding, the dedication (if kept up) will reward you with your dream physique buddy....however, you will still be an ugle cvnt


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Right fvck tard.
> 
> Transformation has been outstanding, the dedication (if kept up) will reward you with your dream physique buddy....however, you will still be an ugle cvnt


aww thanks mate you really didnt have to come here and make any comments but im glad you thouht about me and did it anyway  x


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> aww thanks mate you really didnt have to come here and make any comments but im glad you thouht about me and did it anyway  x


Nob.

Still not found the pics on this thread.


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Nob.
> 
> Still not found the pics on this thread.


page 921 !!!

and page 897 for sept to dec recomp pics mate X


----------



## flinty90

hey guys, im closing this thread now @Milky please make this happen !!!

i just want to say thanks for all your support over past 18 months.... its been very much appreciated..

Merry christmas to you all , and a happy new year X


----------



## Milky

As requested


----------

